# October/November Conkers 2021***



## daniyaaq

Hi mamas, tag me for EDD updates and gender updates.
*Gender Tally

 >>> 14
 >>> 6
>>> 1*


*25th September*.

@Suggerhoney :blue: *HE IS HERE!!! *



*OCTOBER DUE DATES *

*3rd*
@wrapunzel

*4th*
@Mummy2Corban :blue: *HE IS HERE!!! *

*7th*
@Catmumof4 :pink: *SHE IS HERE!!! *

*8th*
@Abii :blue:
@imaginary8x :pink:

*14th*
@angie90 :blue: *He is here!!! *

*17th*
@playgirl666 :blue: *He is here!!! *


*24th*
@Weemcb26 :blue: *He is here!!! *
@topazicatzbet :blue:* He is here!!! *
@Katiedw21 :blue:


*30th*
@sadeyedlady :blue: *He is here!!!*

*31st*
@JessaBear36 :angel:
@Reiko_ctu :pink: *She is here!!!*
@ShanandBoc :pink:

*NOVEMBER DUE DATES *
*
1st*
@Tasha36089 :angel:

*3rd*
@Marqelle93
@Lunabelle

*4th*
@zoeb1234 :blue:

*5th*
@Ruskiegirl :angel:

*6th*
@daniyaaq :blue: *He is here!!!*

*14th*
@ciz :pink: * She is here!!!*

*15th*
@loeylo :angel:
@soloso :blue:

*19th*
@RachRav:yellow:

*24th*
@sil :pink: *She is here!!!*

*26th*
@sallyhansen76 :angel:

*28th
*
@KatVM
*
29th*
@Penguin20 :blue:

*30th*
@JJB2

*December due date likely Nov birth*
@Skye75 :blue:​


----------



## daniyaaq

@Marqelle93 when is your due date so I can add you to the page.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks for starting the new thread!

To continue on the convo from the last thread, we will be finding out. We have with our 3 girlies. 

If I am completely honest with my heart, I do want one more girl. It would just make things so much easier. I don’t know how we would afford to buy all new things for a boy, all we have are girls clothes. If I had all the money in the world to buy new things I’d be very happy with a boy.

We told the girls yesterday because I’ve started being sick and need to rest quite a bit. The looks on their faces!! They are so excited. My 5 year old just keeps coming up and hugging me and saying “I’m so happy there’s a baby in your tummy mummy!” It’s making my heart so full and it’s worth all the sickness because they have so much love to give another sibling. 

And they’re all hoping for a baby brother XD. I think DH would like another girl too tbh, he is a girl dad to the core lol.


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaaw that’s a heart warming reaction from your kids. I have told mine yet, my youngest has been planning and asking for a baby since last year so I’m sure this oopsie is one she’ll be happy about. DD1 has made one request no baby on her birthday or December, so I think I’ll be alright.

I’m starting team yellow like I said but I don’t think I really care what I have. A girl will be definitely easier as I always have girls but I wouldn’t mind a new challenge with baby boy. When I was pregnant with DD2 I really really wanted a boy.


----------



## Marqelle93

daniyaaq said:


> @Marqelle93 when is your due date so I can add you to the page.

November 3rd!


----------



## Abii

Thanks starting the new thread :)


----------



## daniyaaq

Marqelle93 said:


> November 3rd!

Added you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

thanks for starting this new thread!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Thanks for starting the new thread. 

Battling serious nausea the last couple of days. Can't bring myself to cook and barely cleaning so the house is a mess (3 boys in the house including DH).

I think the clutter is making the nausea worse!!

Anyone else feeling similar these days?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu girl dad to the core :haha: that made me giggle. It’s lovely your girls are excited!

we won’t share with the babies until we are ready for the whole world to know as mine love spreading the news :haha:


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread!
> 
> To continue on the convo from the last thread, we will be finding out. We have with our 3 girlies.
> 
> If I am completely honest with my heart, I do want one more girl. It would just make things so much easier. I don’t know how we would afford to buy all new things for a boy, all we have are girls clothes. If I had all the money in the world to buy new things I’d be very happy with a boy.
> 
> We told the girls yesterday because I’ve started being sick and need to rest quite a bit. The looks on their faces!! They are so excited. My 5 year old just keeps coming up and hugging me and saying “I’m so happy there’s a baby in your tummy mummy!” It’s making my heart so full and it’s worth all the sickness because they have so much love to give another sibling.
> 
> And they’re all hoping for a baby brother XD. I think DH would like another girl too tbh, he is a girl dad to the core lol.

that’s adorable!!! I am so excited to tell my littles


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu girl dad to the core :haha: that made me giggle. It’s lovely your girls are excited!
> 
> we won’t share with the babies until we are ready for the whole world to know as mine love spreading the news :haha:

i can just picture my 5 year old telling every random person she sees that mummy has a baby in her tummy she will definitely be the last to know.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady im feeling you! The nausea is a struggle big time. On occasion I have a bit of a burst and I get things done but I just feel so awful it’s all so difficult. Cooking smells make me feel sick or be sick.... I find my nausea ramps up so bedtime I feel my absolute worst. I’m a bit of a tidy freak but I just can’t do it! Yuk!!!!!!!! My DH is like it won’t last forever but it’s so hard to see the end when you feel so bad :sick:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq you know this :haha: we told ours about no.5 and by the time I’d done the school run I felt like everyone knew!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread.
> 
> Battling serious nausea the last couple of days. Can't bring myself to cook and barely cleaning so the house is a mess (3 boys in the house including DH).
> 
> I think the clutter is making the nausea worse!!
> 
> Anyone else feeling similar these days?

havent yet had bad nausea except for a bout here and there. This evening was the worst, I felt it every time I ate something. 

Hope you find something to ease your.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq you know this :haha: we told ours about no.5 and by the time I’d done the school run I felt like everyone knew!!!!

Haha bless their hearts, I guess they just can’t contain the excitement.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi mines been moved to September 28th but have my 12 week hospital dating scan a week Friday so may change again. Will let ya know if it do.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's me at 8 weeks x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney will update after Friday. Must be exciting, I can’t wait for my first scan. 

@playgirl666 bump coming along nice. I’m curious when I will start showing. With both my previous pregnancies didn’t really get a bump until full 6 months in.

Does anyone have a solution/suggestions for night time snacks. I have my dinners and all but by the time I’m ready to sleep I’m feeling hungry again but don’t really want to have a full meal again.


----------



## playgirl666

Is there any other diabetics here? Thank u @daniyaaq :) only 2 days till my 1st scan! Got this vest to announce if all goes well xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 lovely bumpy! And such a cute vest! All crossed your scan goes ok x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 loving ure rainbow top and the baby vest so cute


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> @playgirl666 loving ure rainbow top and the baby vest so cute

Thank u :) how r u? Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu girl dad to the core :haha: that made me giggle. It’s lovely your girls are excited!
> 
> we won’t share with the babies until we are ready for the whole world to know as mine love spreading the news :haha:

Ha yes that’s totally right! Thankfully my eldest loves a surprise so she’ll keep it to herself but my 5 year old, I have a feeling she’ll let it slip. My parents live in our rental suite so we see them daily. I’m sure I’ll have to tell them sooner rather than later because of my sickness!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Is there any other diabetics here? Thank u @daniyaaq :) only 2 days till my 1st scan! Got this vest to announce if all goes well xx
> 
> View attachment 1095693

I’m not a diabetic but I do get GD earlier and earlier with each pregnancy. So I have to manage with diet and exercise from about 18/20 weeks, and last time I was borderline going on insulin so I’m really hoping I can avoid that this time. But the OB last time said, your body doesn’t work better as you get older. It was morning sugars that were high and I can’t really do much to control those. 
Anyways I know it’s quite different than already having diabetes but thought I’d share :). Do you have extra scans to check on baby?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread.
> 
> Battling serious nausea the last couple of days. Can't bring myself to cook and barely cleaning so the house is a mess (3 boys in the house including DH).
> 
> I think the clutter is making the nausea worse!!
> 
> Anyone else feeling similar these days?

I feel you. It’s awful. I’m really hoping mine doesn’t get worse and just stays as is. If it gets worse I’ll have to cancel work and I really don’t want to do that. Luckily I homeschool my girls so I can sleep in and have a slow morning, and have a rest in the afternoon too, which helps. But the evenings are sooo bad and I work a Thursday evening shift just for a few hrs. I’m taking the anti-histamine/b6 combo, we call it diclectin here in Canada. Don’t know if it’s doing much other than making me tired. I also just don’t know what to eat. Everything gives me heartburn and I’m so thirsty but drinking makes my heartburn worse lol. Hoping the time till 14 weeks hurries by so I can start to feel better. Only 8 more weeks XD


----------



## playgirl666

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m not a diabetic but I do get GD earlier and earlier with each pregnancy. So I have to manage with diet and exercise from about 18/20 weeks, and last time I was borderline going on insulin so I’m really hoping I can avoid that this time. But the OB last time said, your body doesn’t work better as you get older. It was morning sugars that were high and I can’t really do much to control those.
> Anyways I know it’s quite different than already having diabetes but thought I’d share :). Do you have extra scans to check on baby?

Hi yes I get growth scans from 28 weeks every 2 weeks, im on 2 different insulins a day xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I should be having growth scans to I normally start mine from 26 weeks and it's every 4 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a full liver transplant in 2011 so my pregnancy is very high risk. That's also the reason I can't go to 40 weeks and have to be induced early


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks for the new thread. 

Survived my first day back at work after last week off. I'm shattered now but my in laws have just treated me to fish and chips for tea. Yum. 

I have reverse sickness. I actually feel not too bad on a morning and then after dinner it kicks up a gear and gets worse by night. Only time I feel better is when I'm eating. 

I ve had lots of cramps today. Not sure if it's linked to being more active at work or just stretching pains.


----------



## playgirl666

I finally got my video appointment for this Thursday to get my diabetic sensor, its a needle and white circle thing that u change every 2 weeks, u stick under ur arm, and I can scan my phone to check my sugars, no more pricking my fingers :) I have no feeling in my finger tips anymore! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Those sensors are great. Will be so much better for you. They should give them to all diabetics.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks for the new thread.
> 
> Survived my first day back at work after last week off. I'm shattered now but my in laws have just treated me to fish and chips for tea. Yum.
> 
> I have reverse sickness. I actually feel not too bad on a morning and then after dinner it kicks up a gear and gets worse by night. Only time I feel better is when I'm eating.
> 
> I ve had lots of cramps today. Not sure if it's linked to being more active at work or just stretching pains.

Fish and chips sounds sooo good!!


----------



## playgirl666

topazicatzbet said:


> Those sensors are great. Will be so much better for you. They should give them to all diabetics.

I agree tbh, I should have mine in 5 days time x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Fish and chips sounds sooo good!!

 They were but I feel sick again now


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> They were but I feel sick again now

It’s the worst feeling when you get sick after enjoying the meal.


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies! My ultrasound went well:happydance: we saw a nice strong heartbeat and got my official due date which is Oct 13. Puts me almost a week behind what I thought but its okay, I'm just glad that baby is doing well. My next ultrasound and appt is April 6th. It feels so far away! 

Hope you all are doing well:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So happy all went ok. I like being put forward only in the hope the sickness goes quicker! Haha! But like you say it doesn’t matter either way aslong as bub is ok.


----------



## daniyaaq

Nobody likes 1st trimester, non that I’ve met yet.
Earlier today I was calculating how many weeks till I get into the 2nd trimester and hopefully have some of my energy back.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Abii 
So glad ure scan went well hon. U probably ovulated later than u thought hon. 
Going by first day of last AF is just a guess because not many womon know when they ovulated/conceived. 
Just so happy it went well and u saw a HB.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Nobody likes 1st trimester, non that I’ve met yet.
> Earlier today I was calculating how many weeks till I get into the 2nd trimester and hopefully have some of my energy back.


2nd trimester in the UK is from 13 weeks but on baby and bump they call it from 14 weeks not sure why because its 13 weeks here and 3rd tri 27 weeks. So I'll be moving over to 2nd tri forum when I hit 13 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney only 2 weeks and you’ll be 2nd tri!!!!! 

I ovulated CD 11 so would have made my cycle 23-24 days long so I’m hoping I loose a few days! Slightly wishing the days away until I feel better!


----------



## Weemcb26

Sorry I have been quiet ladies I have been so so sick, seen doctor today who thinks I might have HG never had this with my 3 boys so feeling miserable and sorry for myself! Xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

Weemcb26 said:


> Sorry I have been quiet ladies I have been so so sick, seen doctor today who thinks I might have HG never had this with my 3 boys so feeling miserable and sorry for myself! Xx

I'm so sorry to hear that. Did you doctor recommend anything?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 im so sorry you feel so yuk. It really takes it out of you. Wish I had some good advice but nothing I do seems to change anything! What did the dr suggest?

I got my dating scan date through for the 9th April and then a video call with the dr shortly after (due to my molar but usually if all looks ok they sign me back to the midwife)


----------



## Weemcb26

Thanks ladies , she’s given me cyclizine 3x a day but calling me back tomorrow at 11 and if still bring sick it might be a trip to hospital to check I’m ok. I just wish it would shift I feel so ill. Got my early scan next Tuesday to look forward to but all the sickness is making me worry xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> Thanks ladies , she’s given me cyclizine 3x a day but calling me back tomorrow at 11 and if still bring sick it might be a trip to hospital to check I’m ok. I just wish it would shift I feel so ill. Got my early scan next Tuesday to look forward to but all the sickness is making me worry xx

Hey hun I’m sooo sorry you’re dealing withHG. I had it with my last pregnancy and could only be in bed from 7-14 weeks. My family and friends came every day in the morning to take my 2 girls for most of the day until DH got home from work. I was on tons of medication and nothing worked. If I moved out of bed I was vomiting. Really praying it doesn’t get that bad this time although I’m definitely really sick. I’m going to guess you’re having a girl this time too.


----------



## playgirl666

Got my scan tomorrow at 2, I cant wait but im so nervous :( xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Got my scan tomorrow at 2, I cant wait but im so nervous :( xx

So exciting!! 3 weeks till mine.


----------



## ciz

17dpo - dye stealer :) I have 1 dye test left then I’ve got a clear blue digital which I’ll use this weekend. Having waves of heaving today :sick: I can see me being on sickness tablets this time round.... wonder if I have another girl ??


----------



## Abii

@Mummy2Corban I do agree with that lol, the sickness is definitely the worst part besides the anxiety, which only makes the sickness worse:dohh:

@Weemcb26 I'm so sorry you're going through this:hugs: I had HG with all of my girl pregnancies and it is straight hell to deal with. I hope you find some relief soon and don't have to go to hospital<3

@ciz nice dye stealer!:happydance:


----------



## MrsKatie

Hi ladies just dropping in to say hi and send love and luck to you all, it feels like the first tri was yesterday and now my baby is due next month. I know it feels like it’ll drag on forever but it flies by. I’ll be checking in and sending my best vibes and thoughts!!


----------



## playgirl666

MrsKatie said:


> Hi ladies just dropping in to say hi and send love and luck to you all, it feels like the first tri was yesterday and now my baby is due next month. I know it feels like it’ll drag on forever but it flies by. I’ll be checking in and sending my best vibes and thoughts!!

Hi we was in the same due date club, but I sadly had a mmc at 10 weeks, I have my first scan tomorrow and I'm a nervous wreck, hope ur ok xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes @playgirl666 i remember you and I am so glad to see you back. Best of luck on your scan! I am fine just exhausted and huge!


----------



## playgirl666

MrsKatie said:


> Yes @playgirl666 i remember you and I am so glad to see you back. Best of luck on your scan! I am fine just exhausted and huge!

Thank u :) I will update as soon as I get out of the scan, I do feel alot different this time and def feeling pregnant, so hopefully its all good :) I bet you are! I was due on April 27th so that's gonna be a hard day but as long as this baby is OK then I will get through it, thank u for checking in on us xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m feeling so sorry for myself. I’m so sick and I feel awful. Just tried to do a grocery shop and now all the groceries are sitting at the bottom of the stairs waiting to be brought up and put away but I just feel too sick. My 5 year old and 7 year old are working on it. I always forget how debilitating the nausea is and I honestly am wishing I wasn’t even pregnant at this point :(


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 I had HG with both my girls and it did get worse with second. I was in hospital every fortnight to get fluids. No medication worked and sickness only stopped about 2 weeks after she was born. I really hope yours isn’t bad at all. I totally understand that sickness feeling that just won’t leave, it’s annoying to say the least.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh gosh ladies I’m feeling for everyone! I don’t think people get it until they live it. 

@Reiko_ctu i hate that I have felt the same way. At points I’ve wished I wasn’t pregnant because it’s hard to see through this feeling. Is a unknown finish line and sometimes I feel like I’m drowning in this feeling. I know it’s all worth it and the further along you get you have more time feeling better than worse but this first bit is so tough. 

@MrsKatie hey girl! Thanks for dropping in! 

@playgirl666 cant wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## daniyaaq

The joys of pregnancy, woke up craving an omelette, made one and enjoyed it but now the smell of eggs is making me extremely sick. Literally have to leave my house until it goes down.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:haha::haha: It’s not even funny though is it!!!!


----------



## Weemcb26

daniyaaq said:


> @Weemcb26 I had HG with both my girls and it did get worse with second. I was in hospital every fortnight to get fluids. No medication worked and sickness only stopped about 2 weeks after she was born. I really hope yours isn’t bad at all. I totally understand that sickness feeling that just won’t leave, it’s annoying to say the least.

I’m now beginning to wonder If il eventually be getting my wee girl after 3 boys everyone that’s been this sick seems to have had girls. Would be lovely to have a wee change xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> :haha::haha: It’s not even funny though is it!!!!

No it’s not it’s the worst. It’s same with food I can’t eat anything twice in one day, the second time around it makes me feel sick just looking at it. 

went groceries shopping today and the whole time I was so nauseous ☹️


----------



## playgirl666

Just under 4 hours until my scan, im so so scared and nervous xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 goodluck my lovely!!!!! Hope bubba is all Okies! Let us know as soon as you can. 

@Weemcb26 well I’ve had nausea/throwing up with all of mine but with my girls it was much worse and lasted a lot longer. The boys was awful but not as bad as the girls so maybe you are cooking a little pink bun. Did you say you are finding out?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its so frustrating! I also find something I can eat today I won’t be able to eat tomorrow! I fancy nothing which just sucks. Evenings for me are becoming the worst. Mine just builds through the day. 

gosh I hope we all get to shrug this off sooner rather than later!


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 good luck with scan. Excited to see pictures.

@Mummy2Corban I also get worse in the evenings. Which I’m slightly grateful for cos that means I’m not so sick while I’m at work.


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 goodluck my lovely!!!!! Hope bubba is all Okies! Let us know as soon as you can.
> 
> @Weemcb26 well I’ve had nausea/throwing up with all of mine but with my girls it was much worse and lasted a lot longer. The boys was awful but not as bad as the girls so maybe you are cooking a little pink bun. Did you say you are finding out?

Yeah I will be finding out, I’m far to impatient not to. I never felt sick at all with the boys so this has given me a shock. Hopefully it’s a good sign that things are progressing nicely xx


----------



## playgirl666

On my way to the scan, im terrified, will update once im out xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hugs x


----------



## playgirl666

Had scan, baby looks perfect and has a lovely strong heartbeat, so happy xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats. Great pic


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi everyone. I’d like to join the group, my DD is November 3rd, but that’s going to change at the ultra. I am going for my first scan in exactly a week, I am really looking forward to it, although I am scared as well. 

So far I am not feeling nauseous, but I can’t stand the smell of fish at all i have just been extremely tired, so hard to get anything done! I can’t wait to share the news to our almost 4year old who is really looking forward to having a baby sister. 

Hopefully your scan goes well playgirl! Is anyone up for sharing pictures of their first scans?


----------



## Lunabelle

Amazing, congratulations!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome lunabelle


----------



## sadeyedlady

playgirl666 said:


> Had scan, baby looks perfect and has a lovely strong heartbeat, so happy xx
> 
> View attachment 1095775

Beautiful photo. Delighted for you.

How far along are you? Can't see it on your ticker


----------



## playgirl666

sadeyedlady said:


> Beautiful photo. Delighted for you.
> 
> How far along are you? Can't see it on your ticker

I'm a few days off 8 weeks, was measuring a few days behind but I knew that would happen cos I have long cycles, thank u :) xx


----------



## playgirl666

Here's a little video showing the heartbeat x
 



Attached Files:







1.2.276.0.26.1.1.1.2.2021.103.47362.3045288.180224000.mp4
File size: 1,003.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## sadeyedlady

playgirl666 said:


> Here's a little video showing the heartbeat x

Thats amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Lunabelle congratulations! And welcome!

@playgirl666 yay to this little bubba! Such a cute scan! So pleased all looks good x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I know hon I can't wait to be in 2nd trimester I'm so excited.
I just want the 12 week scan and the screening all out the way and to have the results and be low risk then I can breath a sigh of relief.
I'm very worried because being 41 I'm scared I'm going to get high risk results.
I just want to get past all that and know baby is healthy.
I know babies with downs can have a normalish life but they can die in utro and that's what really scares me. So I'm just praying I get low risk results.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


@ciz
Great line stealer hon :yipee:

@Weemcb26
So sorry about the awful sickness. I really hope the tablets help. I think u may be cooking a pink one this time. 


@playgirl666 
So happy ure scan went well. 
How did u share the video? I have one of mine but cudnt upload it on here.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Welcome and congratulations @Lunabelle


----------



## Lunabelle

Thank you for the welcome messages.

@Suggerhoney are you planning to do the chromosome analysis from mother’s blood? I had it done with my daughter and we found the gender too at the same time, it’s a lot more certain than other tests and not invasive. My sister had another test done first which calculates your risk based on age etc and she got high risk from that and was then stressing about it for ages until they got the results from this chromosome analysis that everything was fine.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i know what you mean. My results have always been very low risk but have definitely gone down each time I’ve had a baby. I’m 36 and I’ll be 37 when baby arrives. It is a worry and I don’t rest easy until I get a letter through the door with those results. I’m sure all will work out ok. What date is your scan lovely?

mine is the 9th April. I’ve still got to air my second booking in app so I can pick up my notes and they can weigh me, take bloods etc.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My scan is March 30, I’ll be 9+1 and I should measure 9+1 or 9+2 based on my ovulation... I hope they bump me forward even 1 day lol, would make my due date Halloween XD

tbh I’m glad some of you ladies are sick as well so we can understand each other. My last due date group (may 2018) no one had any ms at all and I ended up with HG. I felt very alone. 

I am staying in bed a lot because then I don’t feel I’ll at least. I went to bed at 8:30 last night after putting the kids to bed and then didn’t get out of bed till 9 this am. My girls just play for an hour until I get up and get them breakfast. Now I’ve eaten a bit and I’m starting to feel sick, and dizzy from my anti sickness meds. Oh brother. Just can’t win! I will try and get through a shower now and then do my girls schooling and if they go play in the backyard I’ll lay down again. I have a countdown app on my phone I’m going to put 14 weeks into because that’s when I’ll start to feel a tiny bit better. 

I was trying to wean myself off vitex as to not cause a miscarriage but I can barely stomach my folate so it’s been pretty cold turkey on the vitex.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well I don't think I'm suffering as much as some of you ladies but I feel sick all day now and had to throw up tonight before I started cooking tea. 

I ve got sicker with every pregnancy. I didn't have any with my first.


----------



## angie90

Hi everyone! Sorry been quiet! I’ve found loosing my dad incredibly hard. We were so close and just trying to cope everyday really. The constant morning sickness is not helping either!! Haha!! But trying to start talking to people again so thought I’d check in with you all! 

had a private scan today too- measuring 5 days behind which was annoying but they have got a strong heartbeat and that’s what matters! Think was 176 or something? Hoping for a girl this time!!

anyways- just caught up with all the posts! Hope you are all ok


----------



## playgirl666

Would just like to give a big shout out to @Suggerhoney thank u for ur support, u kept me sane these past 4 weeks, from when I got my squinter to my scan today, thank u, I dont no how I would have got through it all without ur support, and of course all u lovely ladies here xx


----------



## loeylo

Hey everyone, guess I belong here now.
I’m due 15th November. Been ntnp July-October, had a chemical in October, so have been officially trying since then. I was just starting to go through tests to look at why it’s taking so long/why I keep having miscarriages. 
I’m not 100% sure on this one because I got a bfn at what I think is 13dpo. Hopefully a nice sticky baby. 
I have had two miscarriages, an ectopic, my wonderful spirited 5 year old, a chemical and now this baby.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 I’m so sorry :sad2: my heart hurts for you. I feel your pain.... it’s overwhelming at times. We are all here for you if you need us. Great news about your scan though! Always sucks a little being put back a bit but the main thing is baby is ok! Sending big hugs!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu a Halloween baby would be a little bit amazing! I’m hoping my dates change. I’m due the 15th by LMP but I ovulated CD 11 so I’m hopefully I gain a few extra days too :haha: even though it would mean baby could be due in DH birthday (12th) but I’ve always been late so I’m sure it will be the later date anyway!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo congratulations lovely! I’m hoping this is a sticky bubba for you. I’m sorry for your previous loses.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lunabelle said:


> Thank you for the welcome messages.
> 
> @Suggerhoney are you planning to do the chromosome analysis from mother’s blood? I had it done with my daughter and we found the gender too at the same time, it’s a lot more certain than other tests and not invasive. My sister had another test done first which calculates your risk based on age etc and she got high risk from that and was then stressing about it for ages until they got the results from this chromosome analysis that everything was fine.

No I'm only having the basic screening as it's with the NHS. 
So I'm just gonna go with that. I had low risk results with all my pregnancies and they are all healthy. 
Just hope I get low risk this time to. 




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i know what you mean. My results have always been very low risk but have definitely gone down each time I’ve had a baby. I’m 36 and I’ll be 37 when baby arrives. It is a worry and I don’t rest easy until I get a letter through the door with those results. I’m sure all will work out ok. What date is your scan lovely?
> 
> mine is the 9th April. I’ve still got to air my second booking in app so I can pick up my notes and they can weigh me, take bloods etc.


My scan is on 19th March hon and should have the blood test done strait after. 
I know at the scan they look at neutral fold etc. 

I had a scan last Friday and she baby looks amazing so I'm hoping and praying that's a good sign. 

I think u will be fine hon ure still young. 

My DH really thinks this baby will be completely healthy. Even when I had bleeding at 6 weeks he said everything will be fine and he was right. 
I worried like mad with my son to and my DH kept telling me everything was going to he OK and it was.

He's told me off and told me not to waist pregnancy as its my last with worrying. 
I know deep down he is right 
I did nothing but worry with my son and I feel like I waisted my whole pregnancy with worrying when I should of been enjoying it but its so hard. 

I just can't wait to be in 2nd tri at 13 weeks and know that baby is healthy. 


Deep down I feel like all will be ok but sometimes the dought starts creeping in. 



angie90 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry been quiet! I’ve found loosing my dad incredibly hard. We were so close and just trying to cope everyday really. The constant morning sickness is not helping either!! Haha!! But trying to start talking to people again so thought I’d check in with you all!
> 
> had a private scan today too- measuring 5 days behind which was annoying but they have got a strong heartbeat and that’s what matters! Think was 176 or something? Hoping for a girl this time!!
> 
> anyways- just caught up with all the posts! Hope you are all ok
> 
> View attachment 1095796

Oh sweetheart sending u huge hugs. Losing someone u love dearly is just horrible. So glad ure scan went well and thinking of you. 




playgirl666 said:


> Would just like to give a big shout out to @Suggerhoney thank u for ur support, u kept me sane these past 4 weeks, from when I got my squinter to my scan today, thank u, I dont no how I would have got through it all without ur support, and of course all u lovely ladies here xx



Awwww I'm gonna cry. Awwww hon bless you that is so lovely and I'm so happy I've been on ure journey with u. Love you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu a Halloween baby would be a little bit amazing! I’m hoping my dates change. I’m due the 15th by LMP but I ovulated CD 11 so I’m hopefully I gain a few extra days too :haha: even though it would mean baby could be due in DH birthday (12th) but I’ve always been late so I’m sure it will be the later date anyway!!!!!

Well earlier is always better in my opinion lol! Hope they bump you up. Sorry you’ve gone over. My first was a week late, my 2nd was 2 weeks early, and my last was a day early. I suspect I’ll go to my due date but not over so would be excited to be due on Halloween :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@loeylo 
So good to see u here hon. So happy for u massive congratulations.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m going to start taking milk thistle for my nausea. I honestly cannot take this and won’t be able to work at this rate. I’ve been laying in bed all day. It’s 12:30 and all I’ve managed to do is get breakfast for everyone and shower. Still in my bathrobe. Anyways milk thistle doesn’t have any studies on it but anecdotally it’s helped women with ms so I’m going to try it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Symptoms wise for me.
Still feel sick most day but haven't been sick yet. Been close but just managed to stop myself.
Boobs can get very very sore. Somedays there not to bad but other days they kill.
I get shooting pains in them to.
I still don't really have my appetite back but its a tad better than it was.
Do get tired but find it hard to sleep.
Peeing alot.
Itchy boobs and nipples.

I have a faint line that's started from my belly button going down. Only noticed it today.
Vainy tummy and boobs.
If I do get hungry it always seems to be late at night which is odd.
Thats about it.
 



Attached Files:







920397427.mp4
File size: 1.9 MB
Views: 7


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not sure it this works but caught babies HB on my doppler tonight and to me I think its sounding more like a galloping horse so I've completely done a u turn and think I'm not having a girl. Haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Now I've worked out how to share videos. This is a short clip of my scan last week at 10+3 weeks.


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Now I've worked out how to share videos. This is a short clip of my scan last week at 10+3 weeks.

Awww such a cutie xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney what a cutie! I think your right that worrying the whole time isn’t good. I think once you’ve had your scan and results and enter the 2nd tri things will feel much better. We’ve got this xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Busy thread. 

@playgirl666 nice little picture. Glad the scan went well. 

I love seeing scan pictures and new faces. Will update the first post. 

morning sickness still bothering me that’s about all my complaints.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu a Halloween baby would be a little bit amazing! I’m hoping my dates change. I’m due the 15th by LMP but I ovulated CD 11 so I’m hopefully I gain a few extra days too :haha: even though it would mean baby could be due in DH birthday (12th) but I’ve always been late so I’m sure it will be the later date anyway!!!!!

I think it’s very possible I will have a Halloween baby. Both my older kids were born 2 weeks early. I’m almost certain this one will be too.


----------



## daniyaaq

@loeylo 
@Lunabelle 

welcome and congratulations!!! I’ve added you on the first post


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney what a cutie! I think your right that worrying the whole time isn’t good. I think once you’ve had your scan and results and enter the 2nd tri things will feel much better. We’ve got this xx


Thank you hon. Yes I think ure right.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh first tri is going to go so slow. Made a countdown on my phone... 54 more days feeling like crap! I think the milk thistle is helping me feel a tiny bit better, but I’m still taking my diclectin which makes me so drowsy. I have my niece today and can’t rest like I can when it’s just my girls, and work tonight after dinner for a few hrs.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What is milk thistle?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> What is milk thistle?!

It’s liver support. It’s not been tested in pregnancy but it’s supposed to help your liver process the high levels of hormones better, which is apparently a contributor to the nausea. It’s just sooo bad I have to try something. I actually haven’t vomited yet but am constantly on the verge! All food and drink are just disgusting to me at this point and it won’t calm down for at least 8 weeks based on my history.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I wish I cud have something to make me feel drowsy still suffering with insomnia urghhh.


----------



## playgirl666

Sickness has really started, was sick in bed last night and this morning x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Sickness has really started, was sick in bed last night and this morning x


Oh no hon not good. I thankfully still haven't been sick but I do feel sick and sometimes very sick. 
If it gets bad hon tell ure doctor they can put u on meds


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Honestly the meds don’t do anything. They just make you sleepy. Which is great if you never have to go anywhere and can just sleep all the time lol! The only Ned that really does work is called zofran over here and it can cause heart defects in the baby. I’ve eaten a bit of cheese and some granola today and can’t stomach anything in my fridge and even takeaway isn’t appealing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Sickness has really started, was sick in bed last night and this morning x

Hugs girl I’m so sorry. Hope it doesn’t get really bad. Will it clear up by 2nd tri for you?


----------



## playgirl666

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hugs girl I’m so sorry. Hope it doesn’t get really bad. Will it clear up by 2nd tri for you?

With my other 4 it went fully by 13-14 weeks, I didn't have any with my mmc, normally for me if im sick its a girl ( I have 3 girls) and with my boy I wasn't sick once! How r u? X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> With my other 4 it went fully by 13-14 weeks, I didn't have any with my mmc, normally for me if im sick its a girl ( I have 3 girls) and with my boy I wasn't sick once! How r u? X

Oh gosh I’m awful. Haven’t thrown up yet but I’m on the verge 24/7. I’ve had it terrible with all my pregnancies, all girls though. Thought this one was a boy and it’d be a bit easier but whether it’s a boy or girl it’s no easier at all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh gosh ladies most of us seem to be suffering! I’m in bed cause I feel too sorry for myself.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly the meds don’t do anything. They just make you sleepy. Which is great if you never have to go anywhere and can just sleep all the time lol! The only Ned that really does work is called zofran over here and it can cause heart defects in the baby. I’ve eaten a bit of cheese and some granola today and can’t stomach anything in my fridge and even takeaway isn’t appealing.



Ooow I'm totally loving cheese. 
I've had no appetite since b4 my BFP and I'm only eating bland things like noodles, bagels crackers and cheese. 
I did have a curry tonight tho and enjoyed it. 
I find I'm not really hungry during the day but come night time I'm in the fridge lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I feel so bad for those of u actually throwing up.

I've been very close a few times but managed to stop myself. 


Major round ligament pain tonight outch


----------



## angie90

Girls totally there with the sickness too! I was sick at 7am, 11am and 8pm today!! The other items I just feel sick and heaving. 9 weeks today so I’m hoping only a few more weeks of it! Had none with my boy so wondering if this means girl!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I’m in there with sickness, haven’t thrown up yet just close to it. Completely given up on eating any sort of full meal, last 2 days all I been doing is snacking throughout the day.


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> It’s liver support. It’s not been tested in pregnancy but it’s supposed to help your liver process the high levels of hormones better, which is apparently a contributor to the nausea. It’s just sooo bad I have to try something. I actually haven’t vomited yet but am constantly on the verge! All food and drink are just disgusting to me at this point and it won’t calm down for at least 8 weeks based on my history.

Can you not get something prescribed? I did with dd and it helped so much.


----------



## daniyaaq

I had HG with my previous pregnancies and honestly the prescription meds did nothing to help me.


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly the meds don’t do anything. They just make you sleepy. Which is great if you never have to go anywhere and can just sleep all the time lol! The only Ned that really does work is called zofran over here and it can cause heart defects in the baby. I’ve eaten a bit of cheese and some granola today and can’t stomach anything in my fridge and even takeaway isn’t appealing.

Cyclizine worked for me when I was pregnant with dd. I used it from 10-16 weeks. It didn’t actually stop me being sick or the really bad waves, but it did stop the constant nausea. It didn’t make me tired though - I actually started to feel less tired when I started because I think I had spent so long trying to fight the sick feeling. 
I'm going to get help sooner if it happens again. I hope you start feeling better soon, it is really debilitating isn’t it?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> Cyclizine worked for me when I was pregnant with dd. I used it from 10-16 weeks. It didn’t actually stop me being sick or the really bad waves, but it did stop the constant nausea. It didn’t make me tired though - I actually started to feel less tired when I started because I think I had spent so long trying to fight the sick feeling.
> I'm going to get help sooner if it happens again. I hope you start feeling better soon, it is really debilitating isn’t it?

Are you In the UK? Cyclizine isn’t prescribed here in Canada because of risk of malformations. Zofran is given in the extreme cases of HG but I refused it last time because of the heart side affects. Although now I’m taking something natural that could have side affects I don’t even know about so I guess why not take the meds... anyways DH just asked me if I feel like I can do the things I need to... no I don’t. So we will be getting some help in while I’m basically bed ridden again for a few weeks here. I’m going to try to work tonight and Saturday and if that doesn’t go well I’ll have to go off work on medical too.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve just been reading an article where research shows compression stockings can help with the nausea. I ve been considering getting some anyway for work for their health benefits (i'm a community nurse so a large part of my job is compression therapy) so I ve bought 4 pairs to try. Fingers crossed they help but at worst they will help prevent vascular disease when I'm older


----------



## topazicatzbet

Argh, I know I shouldn't still be testing but I had loads of tests and didn't want to waste them. Today was my last test and the line is much lighter. Its the hook effect right? I don't have any more left to dilute. Thank goodness I have my private scan today but now I'm super nervous for it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet what time is your scan? 

I feel like I’ve tried so many things to stop sickness but still haven’t found the key! I had bad nausea with my molar and had meds but it didn’t do anything. I also had sickness injections which didn’t help. I’m throwing up or gagging. I hate that being sick doesn’t make you feel any better! Argh!!!!!!!!! This will end for us ladies.... just hope it’s soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet what time is your scan?
> 
> I feel like I’ve tried so many things to stop sickness but still haven’t found the key! I had bad nausea with my molar and had meds but it didn’t do anything. I also had sickness injections which didn’t help. I’m throwing up or gagging. I hate that being sick doesn’t make you feel any better! Argh!!!!!!!!! This will end for us ladies.... just hope it’s soon!!!!!!!!

11.45 uk time. Just short of 4 hrs to wait.


----------



## Lunabelle

Sorry you all have such bad nausea! I had really bad nausea with my first, but it started at 7weeks. Now i’v felt nauseous a few times, but I am enjoying my last days without it. I am just absolutely exhausted though! I am ready to go back to bed after breakfast! I have had to have a nap every single day, I still end up falling asleep on the couch in the evenings just wishing it was bedtime already. The other day I felt like I could fall asleep while walking... I don’t remember being this tired with my daughter so might bring it up at the ultra next week.

@topazicatzbet hopefully it’s just diluted urine and your scan goes well! Let us know when you’re able to


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Not long then! Keep us updated!


----------



## topazicatzbet

All good at scan. Will upload pic later


----------



## Lunabelle

Good to hear! So happy for you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

They put me at 7 weeks but sticking to my 7 +2. Hb was 129.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That’s great news!!! Hello baby!


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Are you In the UK? Cyclizine isn’t prescribed here in Canada because of risk of malformations. Zofran is given in the extreme cases of HG but I refused it last time because of the heart side affects. Although now I’m taking something natural that could have side affects I don’t even know about so I guess why not take the meds... anyways DH just asked me if I feel like I can do the things I need to... no I don’t. So we will be getting some help in while I’m basically bed ridden again for a few weeks here. I’m going to try to work tonight and Saturday and if that doesn’t go well I’ll have to go off work on medical too.

Oh really? It’s the first defence here and they said the risk was far smaller than the risks of malabsorption of things like folate from repeated vomiting. Maybe it’s changed since 2015.


----------



## loeylo

Does anyone have an IC at around 4+4? I swear mine isn’t dark enough I’ve attached my clearblues from Wednesday and Thursday and today’s cheapie.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Your clear blues look like great progression. I found the ICs didn’t ever get very dark with my 5th. Plus I wouldn’t compare the blue dye and the pink dye x


----------



## playgirl666

loeylo said:


> Does anyone have an IC at around 4+4? I swear mine isn’t dark enough I’ve attached my clearblues from Wednesday and Thursday and today’s cheapie.
> 
> View attachment 1095859
> View attachment 1095860

I think ur tests look great :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> Does anyone have an IC at around 4+4? I swear mine isn’t dark enough I’ve attached my clearblues from Wednesday and Thursday and today’s cheapie.
> 
> View attachment 1095859
> View attachment 1095860

My ics took ages to get dark.


----------



## loeylo

Thanks. I’ve called GP, cried, and bought more clearblues. Will update tonight!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s such a worry in these early days and we rely so heavily on those lines that we all understand. Got everything crossed all is ok x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve never ever continued testing before in my life after my first positive, but after 2 losses the few tests I did definitely gave me some reassurance. Getting my 3+ right on time was really helpful mentally. But in the early days lines are so dependent on brand and urine concentration it’s hard to be reassured by them.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am thankful that today my nausea is more manageable. Took my girls to their outdoor class and survived. I’m really hoping it’s the milk thistle kicked in. DH also told his brother and father that were expecting again but I still haven’t told my parents or sister.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fingers crossed the milk thistle is doing it’s thing. 

we haven’t told anyone. I like getting scans out the way and plus because I feel like a zombie that gags, pukes and feels sick all the time I just feel so grumpy that I don’t wanna talk about it :haha:


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am thankful that today my nausea is more manageable. Took my girls to their outdoor class and survived. I’m really hoping it’s the milk thistle kicked in. DH also told his brother and father that were expecting again but I still haven’t told my parents or sister.

i actually joined you on the milk thistle and have been able to manage the nausea a bit last few 2 days. Overall I’m feeling better.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> i actually joined you on the milk thistle and have been able to manage the nausea a bit last few 2 days. Overall I’m feeling better.

Yeah honestly I think it is helping. Tonight I was able to sit with the kids while we played a family game instead of just pass out. I cancelled my day at work tomorrow but if I can get back to work then at least it won’t be as bad as my last pregnancy when I had to be off work. 

We told a few more people today and everyone asked if it was planned... lol... like none of your business but yes it was planned!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Is it a liquid or tablet??


----------



## Lunabelle

That’s so crazy people would ask that! I’ve always wondered if some people think our DD would have been an accident because we had her before we got married. In reality we knew we had infertility problems so wanted to have a child fast, and lucky we did. People just never know what someone else might be going through.

I am so worried because since yesterday my boobs are practically not hurting anymore. They’ve been super sore, but now I am able to jump etc and it doesn’t hurt. I am so nervous about my scan now on Wednesday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah I never understand the question and why people feel like they need to ask it! Does it matter either way? Aslong as the baby is loved and cared for it matters not about was it planned!!!!!!

ivenever had sore boobs but I’m guess it can fluctuate like nausea and sickness?! These early days are nerve wracking but I’m sure all is ok x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i think I’m feeling you on the insomnia but a little bit. I can fall asleep fine and get a few hours sleep then for a few hours around 1-2am I just can’t get to sleep!


----------



## Lunabelle

Exactly, and even if the pregnancy was not planned, everyone has the choice to go ahead and every baby is just as precious.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Definitely going to try milk thistle! I've found butter mints (hard boiled sweets) are a lifesaver at the minute. Still on the couch most of the day though.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> Is it a liquid or tablet??

I have mine in capsules but I do know they have drops. You just mix with a liquid and drink.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I may order some to give them a try. How many are you taking in a day?


----------



## daniyaaq

Just 1 capsule a day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> They put me at 7 weeks but sticking to my 7 +2. Hb was 129.
> 
> View attachment 1095856



Hello beanie 
Congratulations on ure scan hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

So this is no bloat now and all bump. 
I feel like I've really popped. Almost 12 weeks bumpy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wow! You look amazing! Super cute bump! I don’t have even the hint of a bump


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Wow! You look amazing! Super cute bump! I don’t have even the hint of a bump


Thanks hon. I had bloat in the early stages then it went down and I didn't really look pregnant at all but I've been having some major round ligament pain for the last few days and woke up with this this morning. Can definitely say I look pregnant now. I normally do look pregnant but 12 weeks I'm very pattie


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sugger that bump is adorable. I’m not bloating but I’m so sick I don’t usually. I wonder when I will show a bump!!

as for the milk thistle, I’m taking 1 capsule a day of 150mg. Apparently up to 280mg is safe if you have smaller dosage, mine are in 150’s so can only take 1. Nausea is definitely still here but milder. Mostly I’m just on edge all the time waiting for it it get really bad :/. 53 more days till 2nd tri XD


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> So this is no bloat now and all bump.
> I feel like I've really popped. Almost 12 weeks bumpy.
> View attachment 1095911
> View attachment 1095912

Wow that's a right bump for 12 weeks. 

I unfortunately have that size bump from just my fat. Lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Sugger that bump is adorable. I’m not bloating but I’m so sick I don’t usually. I wonder when I will show a bump!!
> 
> as for the milk thistle, I’m taking 1 capsule a day of 150mg. Apparently up to 280mg is safe if you have smaller dosage, mine are in 150’s so can only take 1. Nausea is definitely still here but milder. Mostly I’m just on edge all the time waiting for it it get really bad :/. 53 more days till 2nd tri XD


U normally start to show around 10 weeks but some people don't. 
I had bloat but then it went away and now I have this but woke up with it so not bloat. 
I normally am big by 12 weeks. 
It's just gonna get bigger from now on but I love it. 
Hehe. 

Still very nervous about my scan and screening tests on Friday. 
To top it off me and DH have to have a lateral flow covid test b4 my appointment. 
So have that to worry about now to. Like I wasn't already anxious. 

I think when I get past the scan and get my blood results and hopefully get a low risk result I will be able to breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## daniyaaq

Anyone recommend me a Doppler? And how soon can you possibly hear baby heartbeat. I want to get myself one but not while I can send myself into panic when I can’t hear anything yet.


----------



## wrapunzel

Hello dears! Sorry I have not been around!

@Suggerhoney woah your bump is adorable!!!! totally jealous over here, I have NOTHING hmph!

@Reiko_ctu SO glad to see you still here with us in this thread! overjoyed for you <3 I take milk thistle during pregnancy too, but not until third tri. My gallbladder and liver do not like the months and months of prenatals, my body has a hard time processing vitamins.


----------



## Weemcb26

Happy Mother’s Day fellow mummies to be xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy mummas day right back to you all xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well the milk thistle is not really helping. I’m 7 weeks tomorrow and I’m sure I’ll have HG again. I can barely keep anything down. Last night I could feel how dehydrated I was so I chomped on ice cubes for a few hrs and felt better this morning but my pee was sooo concentrated. I feel like a total fool thinking this wouldn’t happen again and sooo dumb for getting pregnant again. We should’ve just been done at 3. This is hell.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu I'm so sorry you're going through this. How long did HG last in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I don't know if it was a coincidence or not. But today was my first day wearing compression stockings and the sickness was so much better.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu I'm so sorry you're going through this. How long did HG last in your previous pregnancies?

Weeks 6-16


----------



## Lunabelle

@Reiko_ctu I’m sorry you are feeling so aweful, hopefully you find something that helps make it tolerable. 

Happy mother’s day to all of you xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im so sorry you feel so bad. I’ve spent the evening being sick and then just gagging until my stomach hurts. I wish I had more suggestions for you but all I can say is call your midwife. I feel miserable too.... I know I always feel this way but I think you kinda forget exactly how awful it actually is until it’s happening again. Big hugs lovely xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well the milk thistle is not really helping. I’m 7 weeks tomorrow and I’m sure I’ll have HG again. I can barely keep anything down. Last night I could feel how dehydrated I was so I chomped on ice cubes for a few hrs and felt better this morning but my pee was sooo concentrated. I feel like a total fool thinking this wouldn’t happen again and sooo dumb for getting pregnant again. We should’ve just been done at 3. This is hell.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks for the support ladies. I hate being the downer in the group - my last group I just stayed quiet for a long time lol. No one else was sick. I also hate voicing negative feelings because I think most of us are here because we wanted and tried for these babies. They are a blessing! I just always forget how hard it is. I managed to keep down 2 yogurt cups and an avocado toast today which is really helping me to be hopeful. I did also have a bit of coke to see if that was drinkable for me... it was ok. I’m dehydrated and so therefore constipated! I’m praying the weeks go by quickly. We have told almost everyone we know now because I’ve had to back out of so many responsibilities. Shame we can’t keep it to ourselves. 

Does anyone have a inkling for the sex of their LO yet? I feel boy but I thought all mine were boys and they’re all girls, so I actually think it’s another girl XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also, the amount of cm I have is enormous. I think that’s down to high progesterone right? It’s so much creamy cm it’s grossing me out.


----------



## daniyaaq

You not a downer at all, I think we all up and down. Today just been having that annoying lingering nausea feeling and heartburn and I just hate it. 

i think I’m having a boy but that’s based off the fact I’m not so sick because last two girls by this time I lived in the bathroom.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu you know what I try not to moan but I feel having you ladies and with a few of you feeling sick etc I think it’s good to be able to share. It’s hard because we are so lucky to be pregnant but feel so grumpy for the sickness and seem ungrateful for moaning BUT it’s hard!!!! Also with you on the CM.... there’s sooooooo much! Hahahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

As for babies sex.... I switch between the two! I’m like these symptoms remind me of my boy pregnancies and then I’m like nope this is like the girls!!!! I would love another girl but it would make sense more for us (bedroom wise) to be a boy? Either way I’m happy!


----------



## Weemcb26

The sickness is literally intolerable, so far I thought cyclizine was working for me but I was wrong I actually think it’s making my nausea worse. So back on the phone to the doctors today for me once they open. Deffo think I’m heading down the hg route xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 this sucks! Hopefully the dr has a different option for you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m feeling the worst I’ve felt but I’m hoping that’s because it’s reaching a peak and I’m holding onto soon it won’t be so bad?!??


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m jealous of you ladies further along and closer to 2nd Tri at only 6 weeks I imagine it will most likely get worse for me


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I look forward to the point when we all feel a bit better and it’s more exciting!!!!! This bit just drags when you feel so rank!!!! We got this ladies!

Anyone have appointments this week?


----------



## zoeb1234

I'm currently 6 weeks 4 days and I have just rung my midwife to make my 8 week book in appointment and they made my appointment the 7th April,I will be 9 weeks 6 days then! Why the wait lol! I hate waiting haha!! My last 2 pregnancies I saw the midwife at 8 weeks exactly!


----------



## Lunabelle

At least the baby will be nice and big in the ultra at 9weeks! But I get it, I couldn’t wait that long. 

I am going wed for my first ultra, I hope everything will be ok. I am still so exhausted, i just feel like I could sleep almost the whole day. 

I have no idea which one it will be... i think a girl, but with my last one i thought it was a boy and it was a girl so maybe it’s a boy. Also a fortune teller told me once that I would have a girl and boy and win the lottery, and before we met another fortune teller had told my husband the same thing! So i think if it’s a boy I will try my luck at the lottery \\:D/:D when will you all find out? I found out with my girl at the 12week scan at 80% accuracy and a few weeks later the chromosome blood test confirmed it, so I think I will find out early again.


----------



## sadeyedlady

My first midwife appointment isn't until around 15 weeks :(:(:( 

That's the standard in Ireland


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have my booking in phone call on Wed then face to face for bloods on Monday. 
Pretty much feel sicknall the time now but thankfully its manageable and I'm fine to eat but it does get worse throughout the day and worse at bee time. No bding for us.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

No BD here either :haha: so rubbish! 

I’ve had my phone call booking in but I still need to book my second part to get notes and bloods but with DH working, the midwives being at the hospital, not being able to take any children with me and not being able to drive I haven’t booked it. Sakes! I’m hoping DH can have a morning off so I can sort it.


A little way off but has anyone started thinking about names??


----------



## Weemcb26

So the cyclizine never worked now onto another med to try called metoclopramide?? Anyone heard of this one? I’m so done with the sickness and nausea actually the nausea is the worst part but I have my 8 weeks scan tomorrow morning to at least look forward to xxx


----------



## stw93

Hey Ladies! I would love to join you all. I got my BFP last week and I am booked in for a dating scan on March 29th. I came off the pill in January and never had a period or anything so I am not exactly sure on dates but I am thinking end of November. I will update when I know for sure! I hope everyone is managing all these blah symptoms in the first tri! I am excited to join you ladies for this journey! Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Is it alright if I join you all? 

Got my BFP today and tentatively putting my foot in the pregnant catergory. Due Nov 26th. :)


----------



## playgirl666

Congrats ladies, @sallyhansen76 im so happy for u, I have been following u :) x


----------



## sil

Hi! Can I join? I’m very early still - just 3w3d. I am due on November 26 and got my bfp today at 10dpo!


----------



## sil

sallyhansen76 said:


> Is it alright if I join you all?
> 
> Got my BFP today and tentatively putting my foot in the pregnant catergory. Due Nov 26th. :)

I got my bfp today and am also due nov 26! Congrats! I’m nervous but excited. I’ve had 2 miscarriages and 3 live births so I’m always nervous in the early weeks. How are you doing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

playgirl666 said:


> Congrats ladies, @sallyhansen76 im so happy for u, I have been following u :) x

 Aww thank you that is soo sweet :)



sil said:


> I got my bfp today and am also due nov 26! Congrats! I’m nervous but excited. I’ve had 2 miscarriages and 3 live births so I’m always nervous in the early weeks. How are you doing?

 Ahh congradulations! Bump buddies as well as BFP buddies! How exciting! 
Same a little nervous....feels like another kinds of waiting game now.


----------



## soloso

I got my bfp last week and also due November :) according to last lmp my due date is 19th November so 4+3, although as I will be having a csection I expect baby will be delivered a week early at least.

I have had 2 emergency csections previously and they told me if I had another baby it would be csection so will be elective this time. My daughter was born Jan 2020, I went to hosp with reduced movements at exactly 38 weeks and her heart rate was far too high, they monitored me a while and after a bit it started dropping too low and going up and down, so they got her out as quick as poss. It worries me that if I hadn't gone in with reduced movements this wouldn't of been detected (her movements were absolutely fine when I got there so) and so I am wondering what that will mean for this pregnancy. Wondering if I will be classed as high risk, or if they would want to deliver this baby earlier. Any one had any experience of this?

Congrats to all and wishing everyone a very healthy 9 months :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## ciz

Oh no no no no! ( que the TikTok song here) only 5.2 weeks and SPD is kicking in. I thought I was just imagining the twinges but just stood up and the sharp crack pain shot to through my right hip. Have to be extra careful now I couldn’t walk last time.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow! Congratulations to all the new ladies! Welcome!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 

I got mine off Amazon with my son. It didn't arrive until I was 11+4 weeks. But with this pregnancy I started using it earlier. Found babies HB at 9 weeks.


Welcome @sallyhansen76 and @soloso congratulations ladies. 


12 weeks tomorrow I can't believe it. 
I know this is the first big mile stone so I'm feeling good and very blessed to be here. 

I'm still anxious about my dating scan on Friday and the screening bloods but I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself all will be ok. 

Hubby is so layed back he says he knows its going to be ok but I do worry esp because I'm a older lady. 

U wudnt think I was 41 looking at me. Alot of people think I'm alot younger. 

Anyway I thought I wud add a photo so u all know who ure talking to. 

My name is Danielle although most call me Dannii.



Hi this is me last summer.:hi:


----------



## daniyaaq

Congratulations and welcome to new ladies I will add you to front page. @stw93 I will wait until you get a date for yours and add then


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you are not 41! You look amazing!!!!!!! And yay to 12 weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney you are not 41! You look amazing!!!!!!! And yay to 12 weeks.

I second that she doesn’t look 41 at all.


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies!

@Suggerhoney you look fab!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww thank you ladies. No one ever believes me when I tell them how old I am. 
I guess it's a good thing. 
Used to annoy me a few years back on nights out getting asked for ID when in ure late 30s. 
But really I shouldn't complain. 
My cousin is same age as me and he look really really young so I think its in the family.


----------



## Weemcb26

Had my scan this morning and everything’s looks great. 8 weeks exactly tomorrow which is where I had myself xx


----------



## stw93

Weemcb26 said:


> Had my scan this morning and everything’s looks great. 8 weeks exactly tomorrow which is where I had myself xx
> 
> View attachment 1096039

Congratulations!! That looks fantastic. So exciting!!


----------



## stw93

daniyaaq said:


> Congratulations and welcome to new ladies I will add you to front page. @stw93 I will wait until you get a date for yours and add then

Thank you!! I will let you know when i have a date. I know it is only 2 weeks away but I feel like it is going so slow and will take forever to get here, I just want to know now and know everything is okay but until then I will just live through you ladies and enjoy your excitement!


----------



## Lunabelle

@Weemcb26 congratulations! So happy for you that everything is progressing well.

I am so nervous for my scan tomorrow... there’s been covid in my DD school so even though it wasn’t in her class and she isn’t at risk of having been in contact with anyone with it, we decided to homeschool her again till the situation calms down. So luckily I managed to get someone to come and look after her tomorrow otherwise my husband would have missed the first scan! Plus I really want him there for support in case there’s a problem.


----------



## RachRav

November 19th :)


daniyaaq said:


> Hi mamas, tag me for EDD updates and gender updates.
> 
> 
> *30th September*
> 
> @Suggerhoney
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER DUE DATES *
> 
> *3rd*
> @wrapunzel
> 
> *8th*
> @Abii
> 
> *14th*
> @angie90
> 
> *15th*
> @Mummy2Corban
> 
> *17th*
> @playgirl666
> 
> *27th*
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *28th *
> @Weemcb26
> 
> *30th*
> @sadeyedlady
> 
> *31st*
> @JessaBear36
> 
> 
> *NOVEMBER DUE DATES *
> *
> 1st*
> @Tasha36089 :angel:
> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> *3rd*
> @Marqelle93
> @Lunabelle
> 
> *4th*
> @zoeb1234
> 
> *5th*
> @Ruskiegirl :angel:
> 
> *6th*
> @daniyaaq :yellow:
> 
> *14th*
> @ciz
> 
> *15th*
> @loeylo
> 
> *19th*
> @soloso
> 
> *26th*
> @sil
> @sallyhansen76
> ​


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 hello baby! Great news bubs looks ok. 

@Lunabelle im glad that DH can go to your scan with you. My scan is in the half term so because we haven’t told the children yet I’ll be going on my own. I worry about telling them before I know all is ok. I should have booked an early scan but with covid and things being difficult I’ve not booked one. It has got my mind worrying about another molar because I’d usually know by now if all is ok. I’ve heard a few bubbles closing in local schools but so far our schools have been clear. I really don’t wanna home school mine before Easter as I feel so rubbish I don’t think I could right now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 hello baby! Great news bubs looks ok.
> 
> @Lunabelle im glad that DH can go to your scan with you. My scan is in the half term so because we haven’t told the children yet I’ll be going on my own. I worry about telling them before I know all is ok. I should have booked an early scan but with covid and things being difficult I’ve not booked one. It has got my mind worrying about another molar because I’d usually know by now if all is ok. I’ve heard a few bubbles closing in local schools but so far our schools have been clear. I really don’t wanna home school mine before Easter as I feel so rubbish I don’t think I could right now.

We homeschool and it’s really hard to get done with the sickness. I’ve just resolved to keep working through math with my oldest, and get her to do independent handwriting to improve her handwiting, and then to get my youngest just to read to me every day. Aren’t your kids curious why you’re so ill lol? My kids stand at the bathroom door wide eyed when I throw up XD. Luckily they play together so well so they play all day while I rest, it’s just the housekeeping that suffers. Getting a housekeeper in soon though. 

welcome to all the new ladies and hopefully you have very smooth first trimesters. Mine is terrible and I can’t wait till we get to second. 7 weeks to go!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney you do look a fabulous 41 luv!! ;)

@Reiko_ctu koodos to the homeschooling and being sick.! Can't be easy


----------



## daniyaaq

I take my hat out to you ladies that homeschool and to teachers. It’s just not my cup.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I never thought I’d homeschool but with schools shutting..... argh! I’m no good at it!!! Plus the schooling and being sick..... YUK!


----------



## daniyaaq

I had a short stunt of it, was bad. But can’t really judge homeschooling from that as I was also working at same time. It was disaster and just never wanna do it again.


----------



## daniyaaq

Finally got onto it and made my appointments. Now I join the waiting game. I’ll see my midwife on 30th and have my first scan on 31st March


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good news for sorting your appointments! I have my second booking in appointment next Friday 26th and then my dating scan is 9th April.


----------



## playgirl666

My dating scan is the 8th April, nice and early in the morning, how is everyone doing? I havent been on much recently, I just haven't got any energy, im so tired all the time and feel sick pretty much 24/7, I did get my diabetic sensor in a couple of days ago, its made life so much easier already x


----------



## Lunabelle

Everything was good at ultra, i’m so happy and relieved. Next appointment 14.4. Due date changed to 1.11


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Lunabelle super cute little scan! 

@playgirl666 its hard feeling so drained! We will get through this!!! What do you have to do with your monitor?


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Lunabelle super cute little scan!
> 
> @playgirl666 its hard feeling so drained! We will get through this!!! What do you have to do with your monitor?

Its a round sensor that goes in my arm, I have to take it out and put a new one in every 2 weeks, all I have to do now to check my sugar levels is put my phone or my machine to the sensor and it tells me what it is x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That’s pretty amazing!


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> That’s pretty amazing!

It is much better, cos I was really starting to struggle to get blood out of my fingers, I will get a years funding at first then hopefully it will carry on, how r u? X


----------



## daniyaaq

Lunabelle said:


> Everything was good at ultra, i’m so happy and relieved. Next appointment 14.4. Due date changed to 1.11
> 
> View attachment 1096086

congrats. That first ultrasound is always such a blessing. Do you want me to change your due date on first post or leave it as is?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 it can’t be easy having to get blood from your fingers to get results. It’s amazing what things can do now! Seems a much easier way to keep track. Apart from wanting to sleep until I feel better ok I’m thank you. How’s you?


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I’m not posting much because I’m in miscarriage/ectopic limbo and I didn’t want to put a downer. 
I’m 5+2 and have had really high progesterone (46 at 7dpo and 66 at 21dpo) but not massively high hcg (740 at 21dpo) does anyone have any experience? 

I’m getting repeat bloods this evening so I’ll have a better picture then. I have absolutely no symptoms when I felt terrible by now with dd and felt fine with my losses. My pregnancy tests have been going from a squinter to a strong positive so it makes no sense to me. Surely my test should be strong positive by now?!


----------



## Lunabelle

daniyaaq said:


> congrats. That first ultrasound is always such a blessing. Do you want me to change your due date on first post or leave it as is?

I am going to be thinking more of this 1.11 as the DD as it puts me ahead 2 days and therefore faster out of first trimester :lol: but it’s such a small difference you don’t really need to change it for that! :)


----------



## Lunabelle

loeylo said:


> Hey, I’m not posting much because I’m in miscarriage/ectopic limbo and I didn’t want to put a downer.
> I’m 5+2 and have had really high progesterone (46 at 7dpo and 66 at 21dpo) but not massively high hcg (740 at 21dpo) does anyone have any experience?
> 
> I’m getting repeat bloods this evening so I’ll have a better picture then. I have absolutely no symptoms when I felt terrible by now with dd and felt fine with my losses. My pregnancy tests have been going from a squinter to a strong positive so it makes no sense to me. Surely my test should be strong positive by now?!

I just checked and that HCG is within the normal range, so I keep my fingers crossed to you that it’s been doubling well tonight! let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo if you levels go up will they scan you once your 6 weeks? Seems strange with your tests seeing as your levels seem good?! Maybe just different times of the day?!? So so frustrating for you being stuck in a limbo. Hopefully you’ll get the results of today’s bloods soon so you’ve a better picture as to what’s going on?! Please keep us updated on what’s going on xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Googled high progesterone and it said it could mean twins?


----------



## sil

Hi everyone! Hope you are doing well. I thought I would pop in with my progression. I am now 12 dpo and still anxiously testing daily. I’ve had a few early losses so I always hold my breath and try not to get too emotionally invested until the first good scan but it’s difficult.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil im sorry for your previous loses lovely. Most of us know what your feeling like right now. Your tests are looking great though. All crossed for you


----------



## loeylo

Lunabelle said:


> I just checked and that HCG is within the normal range, so I keep my fingers crossed to you that it’s been doubling well tonight! let us know how it goes xxx

Thank you, I will. I know it’s in range but it is lower than most people are reporting and teamed with my light tests I’m not confident.


Mummy2Corban said:


> @loeylo if you levels go up will they scan you once your 6 weeks? Seems strange with your tests seeing as your levels seem good?! Maybe just different times of the day?!? So so frustrating for you being stuck in a limbo. Hopefully you’ll get the results of today’s bloods soon so you’ve a better picture as to what’s going on?! Please keep us updated on what’s going on xx

Yes, I’m booked in for a scan next Tuesday regardless of what happens since I have had an ectopic. I think it will be tomorrow for bloods so we will see what happens then! Thank you!



Mummy2Corban said:


> Googled high progesterone and it said it could mean twins?

Yeah I did see that myself. With the hcg levels I doubt it, but I did have far more cramp than I’d have expected at ovulation. I wonder if maybe I released more than one egg but only one fertilised?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I am over here POAS like a mad woman...but like Sil had a few losses. 
Yesterday my IC's showed NO progression....barely visible and FRER had a very clear BFP and dark line with progression from day earlier. 

Today my IC's are VERY clear and progressing and my FRER is as pale as they come. 

Anyone have a Crappy FRER? Im hoping my FRER was a crap one...


----------



## loeylo

sallyhansen76 said:


> I am over here POAS like a mad woman...but like Sil had a few losses.
> Yesterday my IC's showed NO progression....barely visible and FRER had a very clear BFP and dark line with progression from day earlier.
> 
> Today my IC's are VERY clear and progressing and my FRER is as pale as they come.
> 
> Anyone have a Crappy FRER? Im hoping my FRER was a crap one...
> 
> View attachment 1096097
> View attachment 1096098
> View attachment 1096099
> View attachment 1096100

I’ve never used frer but my progression has been all over the place. Step away from the tests (or maybe leave a few days between them at least)


----------



## RachRav

Hey everyone! Does this look like a dye stealer? Took this with about an hour hold at 19dpo. I’ve been feeling crampy on and off the past few days so I feel SUPER paranoid.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Beautiful dye stealer :)


----------



## RachRav

sallyhansen76 said:


> Beautiful dye stealer :)

Thank you! Hoping it stays that way. So so nervous!


----------



## soloso

Looks great @RachRav \\:D/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@RachRav that looks like a dye stealer to me!

@sallyhansen76 sorry to hear about your losses. I’ve always tended to test every other day so then at least my body has had time for the hcg to go up. Frer seems to be so hit and miss from test to test!!! 

@loeylo im sorry you’ve got to wait for a scan but I guess anything earlier than next week you won’t see much. I’m hoping that your levels change enough to make this viable. I wish you weren’t in such a limbo with all this!


----------



## RachRav

soloso said:


> Looks great @RachRav \\:D/

Thank you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Great line @RachRav

@sallyhansen76
I really don't think Frer are as good as what they used to be. I found my lines with this pregnancy got darker every 24 hrs but once I hit 13dpo they stayed the same for 3 days where as on the Answer brand test which is less sensitive but look the same as frer gave me a line stealer at 14 dpo with frer the lines matched and I never got a line stealer until 17 dpo on frer. And a full line stealer where the test line is supper dark and control line very very faint didn't happen until about 20dpo.
I swear with DS I had the line stealer like that but it was a few days earlier.

Also when I tested at 10dpo I wud say my ICs were darker than the frer I remember being quite disappointed because I thought I wud get a decent line on frer but it was so faint.
Also u will notice more of a difference every other day as HCG doubles every 48 hours.
Hope that helps.

@sil
Fantastic progression hon missive congratulations. I'm sorry about ure losses.
I've had 7 myself 6 chemicals and a MC at 10+4 weeks so I'm another one that gets very anxious. So ure definitely not alone. There is so many of us here that have been through losses. Its really is hard. Praying this one will be ure take home rainbow baby. 

@Weemcb26 and @Lunabelle
Hello baby. Loving the scan photos ladies and it's so lovely to finally be seeing some more scans here.


@playgirl666 that's so good that u don't have to keep pricking ure finger anymore hon and this thing u have sounds amazing. So sorry ure feeling so sick tho. I still feel sick now and sore boobs but I still haven’t actually been sick which I can imagine is alot worse. Hopefully u will start feeling better soon sweety.

@loeylo
I hate it that ure In limbo hon. I hope ure levels are higher when u get ure next blood draw.
Praying this is a viable pregnancy.
We do have a lady in the September due date group and she had slow rising HCG. All her tests stayed faint until around 16 dpo and they started to darken. I'm wondering as ure saying some days they are dark and other days faint it cud be the brand esp certain ICs that u can buy in bulk on Amazon or Ebay, I reckon some have more dye in than others.
I'm thinking of you hon and I hope u are here to stay.


I hope and pray all of us ladies here are here to stay and we all have healthy babies come September, October and November.

sorry to all the ladies suffering with terrible sickness.
I feel so fortunate that I haven't actually thrown up yet but I feel sick most days all day. It does go away for a few hours after I eat tho so that's good.
I'm still only eating bland things.
Bagels, noodles are my main go to, but my eldest daughter who is nearly 18 from a previous relationship made a lovely curry on Monday night and I ate it all. It was yummy.

Feeling very anxious about scan and these screening bloods now It's getting closer.
I'm really glad now it was booked for very early on Friday.
I'm also nervous about the covid test that me and DH have to have just b4.
It's the bit when they stick it up ure nose I'm not gonna like that at all. I hate stuff going up my nose. But to have my scan I have to have it.

Didn't need it for any of my early scans so I guess it's something new.
I guess just as long as my scan goes well and baby is healthy thats all that really matters so will just have to get on with it.

Will get my official due date on Friday too, I know they did it at the privet scan but the hospital won't take any notice of that and will only go by there own measurements.

Anyway so that's me now caught up.
I've been prescribed high dose folic acid by the doctor.
They did the same when I was this stage with my son to soo new it was coming.
I have to take them the whole way through.
They will be checking my iron levels again on Friday. I've been on iron tablets for about 3 ish weeks now so hopefully there is a improvement.

Anyway sorry for the book lol.
And also sorry I've been quiet 
I'm just so nervous.
I know the dating scan is a big deal.
At my 10+3 week privet dating scan she said baby looked perfect so I'm praying that's still the case and my blood results come back low risk.

Babies HB has slowed down a bit now. It was 178 bpm but is now 155 to 165bpm.


----------



## loeylo

Guys my hcg has more than doubled! From 740s to the mid 1700s after 51 hours. That’s a 41h doubling time


----------



## RachRav

loeylo said:


> Guys my hcg has more than doubled! From 740s to the mid 1700s after 51 hours. That’s a 41h doubling time

That’s great news! Congrats!


----------



## daniyaaq

loeylo said:


> Guys my hcg has more than doubled! From 740s to the mid 1700s after 51 hours. That’s a 41h doubling time

Yay Loeylo that’s exciting that’s promising. I’m so glad for you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo thats great right?? All sounds very promising.....got all crossed for your scan next week so you get an even better picture x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you’ve got this! Scan tomorrow and I’m sure all is going to be ok. You know bubs is ok seeing as you’ve had early scans. Let’s hope those bloods are all good. Be thinking of you. Make sure you let us know how it all goes x


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> Guys my hcg has more than doubled! From 740s to the mid 1700s after 51 hours. That’s a 41h doubling time

That's great news.


----------



## sil

FRER has me anxious this morning. I feel like today’s line is slightly lighter than yesterday’s. I hate these early days. I’m getting HCG taken this afternoon and then Saturday so fingers crossed.


----------



## sil

I forgot to include the pic. Today is bottom yesterday is top. I just want it to get darker


----------



## sallyhansen76

@loeylo that is fab news!!! yay! So happy for you

Here we can't get our HCG levels tested. And I am really nervous. My FRER yesterday were lighter than the day before (by ALOT) but my ic's were double darker.

Today my ic is lighter and I hvae no FRER.
I'm so confused and trying not to test, but I've had a few losses. I haven't even told OH yet because I am waiting till I am SURE because last chemical had him in a mess!!

Pics in my journal..link below.


----------



## soloso

sil said:


> I forgot to include the pic. Today is bottom yesterday is top. I just want it to get darker
> 
> View attachment 1096129

I think todays line looks fine! Once mine got that dark there wasn't much comparison then I stopped testing. Try again in 48 hours then you'll see a bigger difference hopefully. Good luck!! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil i agree I always used my frers every 48hr otherwise there wasn’t much change in the lines.


----------



## loeylo

sallyhansen76 said:


> @loeylo that is fab news!!! yay! So happy for you
> 
> Here we can't get our HCG levels tested. And I am really nervous. My FRER yesterday were lighter than the day before (by ALOT) but my ic's were double darker.
> 
> Today my ic is lighter and I hvae no FRER.
> I'm so confused and trying not to test, but I've had a few losses. I haven't even told OH yet because I am waiting till I am SURE because last chemical had him in a mess!!
> 
> Pics in my journal..link below.

Where are you? They aren’t routine here. I had them with my first pregnancy because I found out in A&E and EPAS was shut. Didn’t get a scan because my hcg was so low. 
I didn’t get bloods with pregnancy 2.
Pregnancy 3 I got bloods in triage but it was for suspected ectopic and an emergency. 
Pregnancy 4 and 5 no bloods
Pregnancy 6 bloods for suspected ectopic.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im in Quebec, Canada. 

I even tried our Private sectors and no go.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney you’ve got this! Scan tomorrow and I’m sure all is going to be ok. You know bubs is ok seeing as you’ve had early scans. Let’s hope those bloods are all good. Be thinking of you. Make sure you let us know how it all goes x


Thank you hon. 
I am so so nervous. 14 hours 40 mins till scan. Have to have the covid test first and DH. We have zero symptoms so hopefully they will both be negative. Just adds to the anxiety tho. Bloods get done after scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I forgot to include the pic. Today is bottom yesterday is top. I just want it to get darker
> 
> View attachment 1096129


I think they look great I found my frer got darker every 24 hours but at 13 to 15dpo they stayed the same. I got a complete line stealer around 18 to 20 dpo. U will probably notice a difference every 48 hours hon because HCG doubles every 48 hours. The early stages are so nerve wracking I've had several losses so I'm always a bag of nerves. 





loeylo said:


> Guys my hcg has more than doubled! From 740s to the mid 1700s after 51 hours. That’s a 41h doubling time


So happy hon. Shows everything is progressing nicely maybe ure tests are not the greatest but the bloods don't lie sweet. 
I'm praying they continue to double. Do u have to have any more bloods? Praying ure scan goes amazing and u get to see a HB.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Very very nervous about my scan Tomorrow ladies. I've know I've already had 3 but this one is such a huge deal. Just praying everything is perfect and I get good results with the bloods. 
Hope I manage to sleep tonight. 
Mine and DH covid test is 8:30am and scan is booked for 9:20am then the bloods after. 
Shitting myself


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney why are you having Covid tests hun before scan?? Are You in England perhaps the welsh nhs has different setup. My first midwife appointment is being done by phone call because they aren’t seeing women in gp or home.


----------



## Medic12

Suggerhoney said:


> Very very nervous about my scan Tomorrow ladies. I've know I've already had 3 but this one is such a huge deal. Just praying everything is perfect and I get good results with the bloods.
> Hope I manage to sleep tonight.
> Mine and DH covid test is 8:30am and scan is booked for 9:20am then the bloods after.
> Shitting myself

I am with you every step of the way! Bloods todaY, scan tomorrow. Fx’d for you sister! Breath


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney Just breath, everything will be wonderful! -xxx- We are all here with you


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> @Suggerhoney why are you having Covid tests hun before scan?? Are You in England perhaps the welsh nhs has different setup. My first midwife appointment is being done by phone call because they aren’t seeing women in gp or home.


Yeah I'm in England hon. I had a letter come through last week saying I will have to have a lateral flow covid test b4 the scan and DH can have one to so he can also come to the scan. It's something new within the last week. 
I have a high risk pregnancy consultant on 31st March so will prob have to have one for that as well. 

I actually saw my midwife at my booking appointment hon but my next midwife app is at 15 weeks and that's by tellaphone. 

I'm midwife and consultant lead because very high risk pregnancy. I will prob be induced around 37 weeks I'm never aloud to go full term because I've had a liver transplant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Medic12 said:


> I am with you every step of the way! Bloods todaY, scan tomorrow. Fx’d for you sister! Breath




sallyhansen76 said:


> @Suggerhoney Just breath, everything will be wonderful! -xxx- We are all here with you


Thanks ladies. 
Just want to get Low risk results I think because I'm older that's why I'm worrying so much.


----------



## Marqelle93

Anyone else dealing with 24/7 nausea and food aversion? I was worried about no symptoms and now that I have it, I just want to lay down and cover my head with my blanket until the second trimester.

First scan is next week, and even with all these symptoms I can't help but be worried about what we will see.

I can barely eat, I can't even think about eating without getting sick. Yet my body feels starving every day. Doctor prescribed Zofran today so we will see if it helps.


----------



## daniyaaq

Marqelle93 said:


> Anyone else dealing with 24/7 nausea and food aversion? I was worried about no symptoms and now that I have it, I just want to lay down and cover my head with my blanket until the second trimester.
> 
> First scan is next week, and even with all these symptoms I can't help but be worried about what we will see.
> 
> I can barely eat, I can't even think about eating without getting sick. Yet my body feels starving every day. Doctor prescribed Zofran today so we will see if it helps.

you are not alone. A few of us here have a history of HG and have already started getting really sick. I feel miserable all day long and just snack all day to avoid being sick. I gave up on eating full meals a few days back.


----------



## RachRav

sil said:


> I forgot to include the pic. Today is bottom yesterday is top. I just want it to get darker
> 
> View attachment 1096129

I think these lines look great for 12 & 13 dpo. I’ve been have the same issue with my FRERs. this week. It’s definitely taking more like 48 hours to see difference.


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah I'm in England hon. I had a letter come through last week saying I will have to have a lateral flow covid test b4 the scan and DH can have one to so he can also come to the scan. It's something new within the last week.
> I have a high risk pregnancy consultant on 31st March so will prob have to have one for that as well.
> 
> I actually saw my midwife at my booking appointment hon but my next midwife app is at 15 weeks and that's by tellaphone.
> 
> I'm midwife and consultant lead because very high risk pregnancy. I will prob be induced around 37 weeks I'm never aloud to go full term because I've had a liver transplant.

 ah ok suppose that’s good for the partners to be able to join during scans etc. Sending lots of positive thoughts all will be ok lovely. Xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Marqelle93 said:


> Anyone else dealing with 24/7 nausea and food aversion? I was worried about no symptoms and now that I have it, I just want to lay down and cover my head with my blanket until the second trimester.
> 
> First scan is next week, and even with all these symptoms I can't help but be worried about what we will see.
> 
> I can barely eat, I can't even think about eating without getting sick. Yet my body feels starving every day. Doctor prescribed Zofran today so we will see if it helps.

I can’t move without being sick. I’m currently laying in bed all day while my parents come and look after my kids and we have a housekeeper coming once a week now. My husband is in the worst mood and i feel so guilty but literally if I do anything I’m vomiting. You’re not alone. I tried to push through it for a few days and I just couldn’t. I cancelled all my commitments and just told people I was suffering from hyperemesis. I’m truly honestly miserable 24/7. I’m praying the next 6 weeks goes by quickly and it subsides.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m going to ask my midwife about zofran tomorrow, even though there’s some risks associated with it. I need some relief.


----------



## Medic12

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Just want to get Low risk results I think because I'm older that's why I'm worrying so much.

41, girl you’re young yet! But I get it, All through my 30s I heard the caution statement at every appointment… I’ve gotten to the point now that I proceed my appointment with a disclaimer telling my doctor that I am aware of the risks, and please don’t beat me over the head for being in my 40s and being pregnant! I will be 46 in April.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hope your covid test went alright! And all goes well with your scan and the results for your bloods come through quickly.

@Marqelle93 yep! I’m feeling you! A lot of us are. There’s a whole bunch of us in this thread feeling terrible. All wanting this first bit to be over with. Just have to remind ourselves it will get better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Medic12 hope your scan goes ok too x


----------



## Weemcb26

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Just want to get Low risk results I think because I'm older that's why I'm worrying so much.

Good luck with your scan today I’m sure all will be well xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

Ladies my boobs hurt so much I can barely stand in the shower more than 2 minutes. Never had this before.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq oooo that sounds sore! I’ve only ever had a few occasions when my boobs hurt!!! I’ve no advice I’m afraid!


----------



## topazicatzbet

My boobs haven't been too bad but the last few days my nipples have become so sensitive.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies so scan went really well. Everything looked great.
I now have my official due date and I no this won't change now. I've been put forward again and my due date is 25th September.
I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and 2nd trimester tomorrow yay.

Had the bloods done and she said for a high risk result u will hear back within 7 working days.
Hopefully it will be all good.
Baby was very active and kicking and moving his her hands so cute.
I really do think this is a girl now.

I have booked a gender scan at the privet place on 10th April and my 20 weeks scan is booked for 12th May which is a day b4 my DH birthday.
Do feel relieved now but will feel even better when I get these results.

Here ate some pics


Never mind the red circle I did that wondering if it's the nub lol:wacko:


----------



## soloso

So glad to hear you scan went well! Seems a lifetime away until 12 weeks for me lol

Exactly 5 weeks today and got my 3+on digi so I'm super happy with that! 1-2 last Thursday, 2-3 last Friday at 4 weeks, 7 days later 3+ :D best reassurance I can get at this stage. Now I countdown to my private 8 week scan for the next breather [-o&lt;


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news on the scan Suggerhoney 
And yay for 3 + on the digital soloso


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney yay! And awesome your 2nd tri tomorrow!!!! Hopefully your results come back swiftly and then it’s just all good! Hello lovely baby!

@soloso what a lovely sight! Congrats on the digi!


----------



## sil

Well, I am now officially nervous. My 12 and 13 dpo tests looked the same. I decided to ignore 13 and test today at 14. This is my 48 hour comparison - top 12 dpo and bottom 14 dpo. I feel like 14 is lighter. I got my HCG drawn yesterday and a repeat draw tomorrow, so we will see. I’ll likely know more by Monday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil it’s such a nerve wracking time! Again I would only compare properly within 48 hrs so tomorrow’s frer. I think those lines looks great for 12 & 13 dpo. At least with having you bloods drawn you’ll have a bit more info. Got all crossed for the best result x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies who have found out the sex of baby what’s it like?! I’ve never found out and have always had DH tell me when baby has arrived.... has always been lovely and worth the wait. This time round I’m seriously on the fence. I’ve never wanted to know before but I’m thinking if I knew I could go proper shopping with my girls and buy actual pink/blue rather than unisex. Might make my babies bond earlier?! Knowing baby is a he/she and it’s name? Plus also I can plan what we are going to do regards rooms. Plus being the last one it would be a different experience?! I dunno? What do you ladies think?


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil it’s such a nerve wracking time! Again I would only compare properly within 48 hrs so tomorrow’s frer. I think those lines looks great for 12 & 13 dpo. At least with having you bloods drawn you’ll have a bit more info. Got all crossed for the best result x

Those two were actually comparing the 12 and 14 dpo, 48 hours apart.

My blood work JUST came back from yesterday. HCG is only 42 at 13 dpo. Not feeling great about that number. The last time I had a sticky baby I was much higher at 13 dpo.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney That is fantastic news. Lovely scan!!! :) So happy for you. 
@sil wait until your next bloods come back. I know must be stressful but 13dpo isn't the same for every pregnancy. Hang in there. Praying for the best for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

soloso said:


> So glad to hear you scan went well! Seems a lifetime away until 12 weeks for me lol
> 
> Exactly 5 weeks today and got my 3+on digi so I'm super happy with that! 1-2 last Thursday, 2-3 last Friday at 4 weeks, 7 days later 3+ :D best reassurance I can get at this stage. Now I countdown to my private 8 week scan for the next breather [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1096209


Thank you hon. Oh yes I remember feeling like that when I was supper early. 12 weeks felt like forever away. Can't believe I will be in the 2nd trimester tomorrow didn't think it wud ever come but it did help being put so far forward lol. 5 days more than my original 30th September due date.
Just hope these bloods come back OK.
Yay for the 3+ that's great hon I got mine at 5 weeks to and I was so nervous waiting for that result.


Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney yay! And awesome your 2nd tri tomorrow!!!! Hopefully your results come back swiftly and then it’s just all good! Hello lovely baby!
> 
> @soloso what a lovely sight! Congrats on the digi!


Thank you so much hon. Yeah gonna be a little nervous waiting for these results but hopefully all will be great. 



sallyhansen76 said:


> @Suggerhoney That is fantastic news. Lovely scan!!! :) So happy for you.
> @sil wait until your next bloods come back. I know must be stressful but 13dpo isn't the same for every pregnancy. Hang in there. Praying for the best for you.


Thanks hon. 




sil said:


> Well, I am now officially nervous. My 12 and 13 dpo tests looked the same. I decided to ignore 13 and test today at 14. This is my 48 hour comparison - top 12 dpo and bottom 14 dpo. I feel like 14 is lighter. I got my HCG drawn yesterday and a repeat draw tomorrow, so we will see. I’ll likely know more by Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1096210


My 13 14 and 15dpo frer all looked the same hon then 16dpo I had a slight line stealer.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil sorry hun I must have read that wrong. When did you get your first positive. On googling it your level is about right for your dpo. I guess your next bloods will tell you what’s happening. I know we compare previous pregnancies but they are all different so it still might be ok.


----------



## Lulin

Hi does anyone experienced this before? NOT Pregnant but having 3 lines? So confused


----------



## RachRav

soloso said:


> So glad to hear you scan went well! Seems a lifetime away until 12 weeks for me lol
> 
> Exactly 5 weeks today and got my 3+on digi so I'm super happy with that! 1-2 last Thursday, 2-3 last Friday at 4 weeks, 7 days later 3+ :D best reassurance I can get at this stage. Now I countdown to my private 8 week scan for the next breather [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1096209

Wonderful news !!!!


----------



## RachRav

soloso said:


> So glad to hear you scan went well! Seems a lifetime away until 12 weeks for me lol
> 
> Exactly 5 weeks today and got my 3+on digi so I'm super happy with that! 1-2 last Thursday, 2-3 last Friday at 4 weeks, 7 days later 3+ :D best reassurance I can get at this stage. Now I countdown to my private 8 week scan for the next breather [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1096209

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lulin If it was a digital they all have lines in them. Try perhaps another brand, non digital


----------



## Lulin

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Lulin If it was a digital they all have lines in them. Try perhaps another brand, non digital

 I tried today the poundland one 3 for pound but came out negative they are so thin the test .so i just give up‍♀️ i tried few test and came out with evap or negative it already 18dop


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lulin said:


> I tried today the poundland one 3 for pound but came out negative they are so thin the test .so i just give up‍♀️ i tried few test and came out with evap or negative it already 18dop


So sorry hon but @sallyhansen76 is right the digitals do always give lines, I got stung by one in October got excited seeing the lines but then was told they all have them. Sorry the others were BFN. 
How many DPO are you if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lulin

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon but @sallyhansen76 is right the digitals do always give lines, I got stung by one in October got excited seeing the lines but then was told they all have them. Sorry the others were BFN.
> How many DPO are you if u don't mind me asking?

Yes i was excited too i was happy that finally it came up and i was pregnant but my mistaks... i am now 14dpo x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ladies who have found out the sex of baby what’s it like?! I’ve never found out and have always had DH tell me when baby has arrived.... has always been lovely and worth the wait. This time round I’m seriously on the fence. I’ve never wanted to know before but I’m thinking if I knew I could go proper shopping with my girls and buy actual pink/blue rather than unisex. Might make my babies bond earlier?! Knowing baby is a he/she and it’s name? Plus also I can plan what we are going to do regards rooms. Plus being the last one it would be a different experience?! I dunno? What do you ladies think?

We have always found out because we were too excited to wait! No cons in my opinion because we haven’t ever tried the other way but I know some women feel like finding out is the end game of labour and gives them more motivation.

I say do it! I was on the fence last time about finding out and glad I did. Helps us get used to our name choice and get really excited to meet and see them. I hope you have a girl!!


----------



## Medic12

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies so scan went really well. Everything looked great.
> I now have my official due date and I no this won't change now. I've been put forward again and my due date is 25th September.
> I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and 2nd trimester tomorrow yay.
> 
> Had the bloods done and she said for a high risk result u will hear back within 7 working days.
> Hopefully it will be all good.
> Baby was very active and kicking and moving his her hands so cute.
> I really do think this is a girl now.
> 
> I have booked a gender scan at the privet place on 10th April and my 20 weeks scan is booked for 12th May which is a day b4 my DH birthday.
> Do feel relieved now but will feel even better when I get these results.
> 
> Here ate some pics
> View attachment 1096195
> View attachment 1096196
> View attachment 1096197
> 
> 
> Never mind the red circle I did that wondering if it's the nub lol:wacko:

Beautiful scan, congratulations!!! Yay for second trimester!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have always found out the gender and then decided on a name and referred to them as that for the rest of the pregnancy. For me it was an important way of bonding and getting ready for their arrival. It also gave me time to get over the gender disappointment with ds3.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Can someone else tell me they are here after having slow-ass-hell progression. I swear I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER and cant even get a decent LINE! 
I got my first positive at 10dpo. I am now 14dpo. .... 
Some kind of hope.....


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> Can someone else tell me they are here after having slow-ass-hell progression. I swear I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER and cant even get a decent LINE!
> I got my first positive at 10dpo. I am now 14dpo. ....
> Some kind of hope.....
> 
> View attachment 1096221

You found out really early, I’m sure you’ll get some progression in a day or two!! It’s probably just picking up low levels right now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lulin said:


> Yes i was excited too i was happy that finally it came up and i was pregnant but my mistaks... i am now 14dpo x


Awww hon bless you. Well I really hope AF stays away and u test BFP soon. 
It's horrible when tests give u that false hope esp if u have been trying for ages 
Good luck sweety.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Medic12 said:


> Beautiful scan, congratulations!!! Yay for second trimester!!

Thank you hon. 



sallyhansen76 said:


> Can someone else tell me they are here after having slow-ass-hell progression. I swear I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER and cant even get a decent LINE!
> I got my first positive at 10dpo. I am now 14dpo. ....
> Some kind of hope.....
> 
> View attachment 1096221

We have a lady In the September due date group that had faint lines right up until 16 dpo. She had slow rising HCG. She got darker lines at 16dpo and now the exact same stahe as me and due the same day. 
I think sometimes u can just have slow rising HCG and it can be completely normol.

Really hope they darken soon hon [-o&lt;


I wasn't going to find out the gender at the start I was going to stay team yellow but as soon as I got to 9 10 weeks I was itching to know. 

I think its nice finding out so u can plan and u don't just have to stick to nutural stuff. I feel like it also gives u time to think of a name etc. 

With my first I never found out and it was nice having that surprise at the end but I found out with my others and I much prefer knowing.


----------



## RachRav

Congrats, @soloso & @Suggerhoney !!! 

What do you guys think about this 20dpo and 21dpo progression?(am/pm 20 on top; 21 on bottom) Is it significant enough? These first few weeks before a scan are HARD !


----------



## RachRav

Whoopsie, my photo didn’t attach!


----------



## sadeyedlady

RachRav said:


> View attachment 1096235
> Whoopsie, my photo didn’t attach!

I dont think they could get any darker to be honest


----------



## RachRav

@sadeyedlady Thank you. I think this latest one looks like it’s stealing more dye than the 20dpo ones.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah that defo looks like a major dye stealer!


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> Can someone else tell me they are here after having slow-ass-hell progression. I swear I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER and cant even get a decent LINE!
> I got my first positive at 10dpo. I am now 14dpo. ....
> Some kind of hope.....
> 
> View attachment 1096221

here is my sons tests lovely... his was a very slow progression


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney yay!!! Those are some lovely scan photos. So happy for you. :) xxx


----------



## RachRav

Haven’t introduced myself!!! I’m a teacher and mom here in the US. 35 and expecting baby #4! My other kiddos are 12, 8, and 5. My last two babies were homebirths but I plan on going with a hospital birth with this baby if everything pans out. Momma is tired! Glad to be joining you ladies and would love to hear more about you.


----------



## soloso

RachRav said:


> View attachment 1096235
> Whoopsie, my photo didn’t attach!

They look perfect and I don't think you will get much more than that, so I would stop testing or it may stress you out. Cos they are fab :D x


----------



## daniyaaq

Good idea @RachRav I’m a lawyer in Australia. Got two girls 10 & 5 so this will be baby number #3.


----------



## sadeyedlady

I'm a civil servant in Ireland and I'm 30. I have 2 boys already, 10 and 3 so this will be baby number 3. Been working from home since March of last year which makes the sickness a lot easier to handle.


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> I'm a civil servant in Ireland and I'm 30. I have 2 boys already, 10 and 3 so this will be baby number 3. Been working from home since March of last year which makes the sickness a lot easier to handle.

lucky, I wish I was still working from home but we have now transitioned to the office.


----------



## ciz

Home mumma here from Wales UK, currently trying to find energy to try get a little kids clothes sewing business up and running. 2 bubs, My big girl aged 7 and little boy aged 4, he has autism so he keeps me on my toes too with his energy :headspin: expecting bub 3.. we’ve not told our oldest yet she’s going to do our gender surprise reveal.


----------



## sil

RachRav said:


> Haven’t introduced myself!!! I’m a teacher and mom here in the US. 35 and expecting baby #4! My other kiddos are 12, 8, and 5. My last two babies were homebirths but I plan on going with a hospital birth with this baby if everything pans out. Momma is tired! Glad to be joining you ladies and would love to hear more about you.

Hi Rachel! We are very similar although my kids are slightly younger. I have a 7, 5, and 3 year old and am expecting baby number 4. I am also in the US. I will be 34 when baby 4 is born. How did you find your home births? I’ve always wanted one but been to afraid to do it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Home Mumma here too! I live in Norfolk uk. Mumma to 5! 10,7,6,3(4 next weekend) and 1. This will be our final bubs. Either thinking home birth or midwife led hopefully if all is well. 

delivery suite with my first, followed by 2 midwife led delivery’s, then a home birth and then back to midwife led!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I had my 4th at home. I woke up at midnight to contractions and he was born just before 7am. My other 3 woke up at 6am so saw him arrive into this world still in his sack! The midwives cleared all the mess so by the time they left my house was as it was when they arrived. Being able to have a bath and get straight into my own bed with baby was just amazing. So if you can I would highly recommend x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm also a stay at home momma. 
This is mine and DHs 4th baby. 
We have a 10 year old son
8 year old daughter and a 18 month old son. 
My DH has a 18 year old daughter from a previous relationship and I have a 15 year old boy and 17 nearly 18 year old girl also from a previous relationship. 

Never ever thought I wud be a mother of 6 but here I am. 
Love being a mum.

I've had 7 losses sadly 6 chemicals and my first baby I MC at 10+4 weeks so they are my angel babies. 

We have 3 cats and a fish called Jaws lol. 

We live in Wiltshire which is in the south west of England UK. 

Me and DH have been married since 2013 but together since 2009. 

We live in a 3 storey town house so that's fun. Esp when pregnant them stairs nearly kill me hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
Can u please change my due date for 25th September thanks hon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm also a stay at home momma.
> This is mine and DHs 4th baby.
> We have a 10 year old son
> 8 year old daughter and a 18 month old son.
> My DH has a 18 year old daughter from a previous relationship and I have a 15 year old boy and 17 nearly 18 year old girl also from a previous relationship.
> 
> Never ever thought I wud be a mother of 6 but here I am.
> Love being a mum.
> 
> I've had 7 losses sadly 6 chemicals and my first baby I MC at 10+4 weeks so they are my angel babies.
> 
> We have 3 cats and a fish called Jaws lol.
> 
> We live in Wiltshire which is in the south west of England UK.
> 
> Me and DH have been married since 2013 but together since 2009.
> 
> We live in a 3 storey town house so that's fun. Esp when pregnant them stairs nearly kill me hahaha.

I'm with you on the stairs, we also live in a 3 storey town house. 

I'm from Leeds in West Yorkshire, UK. I'm a community nurse. I have 2 sons that were concieved using donor sperm as a single mum and then met my husband and we have a son together although he is the older 2s dad in every way. So this is baby no 4. And our last one.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies with bigger families how do you work out your bedrooms? 

we are in a four bed house. Me and DH have one room. Eldest DS has his own room. DD1 and 2 share. And youngest 2 DS share.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney will do hun. 3 storey house you are brave. I lived in a 2 storey house when DD2 was 1 and said never again.


----------



## loeylo

Guys, I’m still pregnant!
6 weeks on Monday. Scan on Tuesday. 

no real symptoms tbh. Maybe slightly nauseous today but it was more “hmm, maybe I feel sick” like a mini dizzy turn or a hot flush? Which happened three times in the day. All could be chalked down to other things though - one I was carrying on with dd and the dog, the next I was in the kitchen and it was warm, and the third I was in the car with the heated seat on. All could make me feel icky normally so can’t put too much weight on it BUT if it continues then I’ll feel hopeful.
@Suggerhoney beautiful scan! 
@sallyhansen76 try not to stress over progression, mine have been going from faint, to strong, to squinters and then back to strong again.


----------



## daniyaaq

@loeylo good luck with scan on Tuesday. Fingers crossed you just having one of those lucky pregnancies I hear people talk about with virtually no symptoms.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm with you on the stairs, we also live in a 3 storey town house.
> 
> I'm from Leeds in West Yorkshire, UK. I'm a community nurse. I have 2 sons that were concieved using donor sperm as a single mum and then met my husband and we have a son together although he is the older 2s dad in every way. So this is baby no 4. And our last one.


It's a killer isn't it hon. When I was heavily pregnant with my son I had to take little breaks to catch my breath haha. I get really breathless now, it started just past 9 weeks. Yesterday at the hospital DH made me go up the stairs to the 2nd floor, bloody 4 flights of steps I thought I was going to die. Walking down the corridor I was huffing and puffing like I had just ran a marathon haha.

Is ure house a Redrow house by any chance? They love the 3 storey houses does Redrow lol.
:rofl:




daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney will do hun. 3 storey house you are brave. I lived in a 2 storey house when DD2 was 1 and said never again.


Haha oh gosh it is a killer hon. Mite just crawl up them when I'm bigger hahaha



loeylo said:


> Guys, I’m still pregnant!
> 6 weeks on Monday. Scan on Tuesday.
> 
> no real symptoms tbh. Maybe slightly nauseous today but it was more “hmm, maybe I feel sick” like a mini dizzy turn or a hot flush? Which happened three times in the day. All could be chalked down to other things though - one I was carrying on with dd and the dog, the next I was in the kitchen and it was warm, and the third I was in the car with the heated seat on. All could make me feel icky normally so can’t put too much weight on it BUT if it continues then I’ll feel hopeful.
> @Suggerhoney beautiful scan!
> @sallyhansen76 try not to stress over progression, mine have been going from faint, to strong, to squinters and then back to strong again.


Thank you hon.
Good luck with ure scan on Tuesday I really hope u get to see a lovely little HB.
My symptoms started at 6 weeks but were not bad. Some days I wud feel a little sick and other days nothing. Boobs were only slightly tender then but somedays not sore at all.
My symptoms really cranked up from around 8 weeks but even then some days I felt normol.
I feel like now my symptoms have cranked up esp the neasea. I'm feeling pretty sick everyday now and only eating seems to help but only for a short while then it's back.

The worst is when I go to the fridge and if something is only slightly on the turn or smells odd I'm almost :sick:. Propper gagging the other day over some cheese that had been left in a tub and omg it was awful.
I think ure symptoms will kick in soon hon.
Some womon don't get any symptoms. I didn't have any with my my first I was going to night clubs right up until 38 weeks haha. I was only 23 tho so very young. No way cud I do that now.



Ladies what are u cravings if u have any?

Mine is
Milk
Meat
Cheese
Bagels
Pickled eggs (but that's on and off)
And the most weirdest one is toasted bagels with soft Cheddar cheese and marmite8-[

I normally absolutely hate Marmite so this is very strange haha.


----------



## Abii

Thread moves fast! Finally caught up:haha:

Welcome and congrats to the Nov ladies:flower:

@sallyhansen76 aw yay! Huge congrats hun, so glad to see you here<3 your line progression looks great to me, mine always progress slow. I know its hard but try not to worry yourself. 

@Suggerhoney such a cute little bean you got there! How exciting that you booked your gender scan, and its coming up pretty soon already!:happydance:

Im feeling pretty much back to normal these days. My main symptoms are sore nipples, cravings and heaviness in my uterus. And since I'm still breastfeeding, I get those lovely Braxton Hicks already. Other then that, my nausea is here and there but mostly gone, which obviously worries me since I'm always so used to being sick all the time with the girls. Next scan isn't til April 6th, so close yet feels so far:dohh:


----------



## playgirl666

I'm a stay at home mum, I have 4, oldest girl is 11, my boy is 10, my next girl is 8 and my youngest baby girl is 18 months, so this is baby 5 for me, mine and hubby's 2nd together, but we did have a mmc in September at 10 weeks, im from Peterborough UK, currently in 1 3 bed house, we are waiting to be moved to a 4 bed xx


----------



## loeylo

How much cramps have you guys had? 
I was woken up by pretty bad cramps really low on my right side. Worse than period pain. 
It was almost serious enough for me to call triage as I was concerned about an ectopic, but it eased with heat and painkillers. 
I don’t see how everything can be okay with that degree of pain, no symptoms, etc. It feels exactly like all my losses and nothing like dd.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo as for symptoms mine started ramping up at 6 weeks so I wouldn’t count yourself out. Regarding cramps I had cramps quite frequently those first few weeks. I still get some painful cramping but mine tends to be low on my left side?!

I know this has been a funny time for you lovely and I know with previous losses it makes you worry but all pregnancies are different. With my second (after a molar and mc) I went to an emergency drs as my left side pain was so bad I couldn’t move.... she said it was just round ligament pain and that I had to stretch regularly to try stretch the pain away. It felt nothing like the round ligament pain i had with baby no.1. I’m holding out so much hope for your scan this week lovely. It’s really been a tough time for you. Got all crossed x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Abii im a little bit jealous your symptoms have subsided a bit! With my boys it was definitely more of an easier ride! I’ve got my scan on the 9th!!! Hurry up!!!!!

@Suggerhoney ive never had cravings in pregnancy. Right now everything seems gross! Cannot wait until I feel a bit better and food is a bit more appealing. One good thing is sweet stuff is out the window so that’s gotta be good for the old waist line!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney still can’t believe your in second tri!!!!! I’m holding onto my scan giving me an extra few days so I get there sooner rather than later!


----------



## daniyaaq

@loeylo i had lots of cramping too. One time it felt like my whole lower side was on fire it was so bad I was expecting to see blood or something. 

same thing happened when I was pregnant with DD2 I ended up in hospital from a very huge painful cramp.


----------



## loeylo

Mummy2Corban said:


> @loeylo as for symptoms mine started ramping up at 6 weeks so I wouldn’t count yourself out. Regarding cramps I had cramps quite frequently those first few weeks. I still get some painful cramping but mine tends to be low on my left side?!
> 
> I know this has been a funny time for you lovely and I know with previous losses it makes you worry but all pregnancies are different. With my second (after a molar and mc) I went to an emergency drs as my left side pain was so bad I couldn’t move.... she said it was just round ligament pain and that I had to stretch regularly to try stretch the pain away. It felt nothing like the round ligament pain i had with baby no.1. I’m holding out so much hope for your scan this week lovely. It’s really been a tough time for you. Got all crossed x

Thank you so much. It definitely didn’t feel like round ligament pain BUT it could just be stretching as the right side of my uterus is still more sensitive to pain than my left since I had my ectopic there. I think there is probably some scar tissue, as even my period pain is worse on that side. 


daniyaaq said:


> @loeylo i had lots of cramping too. One time it felt like my whole lower side was on fire it was so bad I was expecting to see blood or something.
> 
> same thing happened when I was pregnant with DD2 I ended up in hospital from a very huge painful cramp.

That’s reassuring that people have had that severity of cramps and things been okay. I did have pain with dd, but never strong enough to need pain relief or stop me doing my normal activities.


----------



## JJB2

Hi Ladies!!! Im only 12dpo and I got my bfp yesterday :happydance: My due date is on November 30th this is my 3rd baby. My 1st (almost 4.5yo son) was born at 32weeks due to severe preeclampsia and with my 2nd (19 mo daughter) I was induced at 37weeks due to cholestasis and my blood pressure started going up too. So Im almost sure this one might come a bit early too. I will try to see my dr this coming up Friday to review meds and our plan and she will probably schedule a dating ultrasound for around 6 weeks ( 2nd week in April) 
Im excited and scared. This will definitely be out last baby 
@daniyaaq


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations


----------



## JJB2

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations

Thank you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> So ladies with bigger families how do you work out your bedrooms?
> 
> we are in a four bed house. Me and DH have one room. Eldest DS has his own room. DD1 and 2 share. And youngest 2 DS share.

We are fortunate to be in a 4 bed house also, so right now DH and I share a room, DS1 has his own, DS2 has his own, and DD has her own. With baby 4, I think we will bunk up DS1 and DS2 in one room.


----------



## sil

JJB2 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Im only 12dpo and I got my bfp yesterday :happydance: My due date is on November 30th this is my 3rd baby. My 1st (almost 4.5yo son) was born at 32weeks due to severe preeclampsia and with my 2nd (19 mo daughter) I was induced at 37weeks due to cholestasis and my blood pressure started going up too. So Im almost sure this one might come a bit early too. I will try to see my dr this coming up Friday to review meds and our plan and she will probably schedule a dating ultrasound for around 6 weeks ( 2nd week in April)
> Im excited and scared. This will definitely be out last baby
> @daniyaaq

Congrats and welcome! So glad you can join us! I'm due November 26 so not too far ahead of you. DS1 was born 38 weeks, DS2 37 weeks, and DD 40 weeks so my babies seem to be random. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I think we may have to change the lay out of upstairs to create an extra room or possibly think about going into the loft. I’m keen for DS1 to keep his own room as he is the eldest and as he gets older I’m keen he gets his own space as the others are used to sharing. We have space downstairs so we have enough room for everyone to have space if they need it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have a 4 bed house. Ds1 and 2 share a bedroom. There is 19m between them. They did have their own but they always slept in one bed top and tail so we gave in and moved them into one room and got them some really nice cabin beds. They will stay sharing now. Ds3 is in the small room now but we plan to move him to the 3rd bigger bedroom and put baby in small room once they move out of our room. When they are a bit bigger they will share with ds3 so the small room can be a chill out zone if one of them needs some space from their room mate. If we have a girl they will still share until they are old enough to need a separate room.


----------



## Abii

@loeylo I had extreme cramping with my 2nd pregnancy, right from conception. I actually knew I was pregnant before I took a test because of the cramping. I'm glad you have a scan on Tuesday, hopefully its just round ligament pain<3

@Mummy2Corban I have mixed feelings about it lol:wacko: in one sense, I'm glad I get a break this time, but in the other sense it worries me just because I'm so used to feeling like crap during pregnancy:dohh: I did do that early blood test that said its a boy..so that's the only thing that is giving me relief for my lack of symptoms atm, the idea that I'm having a boy which is a totally new experience for me and my body. Thank you for that:flower:

@JJB2 congratulations and welcome :dance:

@playgirl666 I'm also a sahm for now. And we also live in a 3bd house with 4 kids so I understand the struggle lol. Hopefully you can get a new place soon:)


----------



## JJB2

sil said:


> Congrats and welcome! So glad you can join us! I'm due November 26 so not too far ahead of you. DS1 was born 38 weeks, DS2 37 weeks, and DD 40 weeks so my babies seem to be random. How are you feeling?

Thank you! Im not having a lot of symptoms which is weird but Im happy Im not feeling sick and miserable since the beginning. I wish I can just go into labor without being induced but I doubt thats how this pregnancy will go. I dont think my dr would let me go past 38wks but I should know more soon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

On that note have you babies been early? Late? Induced? Natural?

Mine have all be late! 41 weeks, 41 weeks 2 days, 40 weeks 2days, 40 weeks 5 days and 40 weeks 4 days. I went into labour naturally with no.1 but he was back 2 back and took a while as my contractions slowed so I needed a drip to encourage my contractions. 2 sweeps with no.2 and a sweep with no.5 because he was meant to be a giant (I had static growth but my scan showed he was going to be massive! 4 days late and he was 8lb 2oz)


----------



## sil

I went into labor naturally with #1 at 38 weeks and had him with an epidural. He was 8 pounds 1 ounce.

I went into labor naturally at 37 weeks with #2 and had him fully naturally/no meds. He was 7 pounds 7 ounces and from the time I got to the hospital until the time he was born was 8 minutes.

I went into labor naturally at 40 weeks with number 3. I thought she’d never get here. She actually had the same exact due date as DS1 but their birthdays are 2 weeks apart since he was earlier. She came in at a whopping 9 pounds 6 oz.


----------



## daniyaaq

37 weeks with first, was scheduled for induction but wasn’t fully induced as I laboured naturally, had an ARM though. 

38 weeks with second. Naturally.


----------



## daniyaaq

JJB2 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Im only 12dpo and I got my bfp yesterday :happydance: My due date is on November 30th this is my 3rd baby. My 1st (almost 4.5yo son) was born at 32weeks due to severe preeclampsia and with my 2nd (19 mo daughter) I was induced at 37weeks due to cholestasis and my blood pressure started going up too. So Im almost sure this one might come a bit early too. I will try to see my dr this coming up Friday to review meds and our plan and she will probably schedule a dating ultrasound for around 6 weeks ( 2nd week in April)
> Im excited and scared. This will definitely be out last baby
> @daniyaaq


Welcome and congrats. Added you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mine have been
8lb 2oz
8lb 9oz
8lb 15oz
8lb 7oz
8lb 2oz

@sil wow to 8 minutes. I had my girls quite quickly once I got to hospital but not that quick!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

My 1st was natural at 37 weeks she was 6ib 4
2nd was natural at 39 weeks he was 6ib 12
3rd was natural at 40 weeks she was 6ib 7
4th was induced at 37 weeks due to diabetes she was 6ib 8 , with my 4th they broke my waters and she was born 2 hours later, all 4 I never had any pain relief x


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil wow to 8 minutes. I had my girls quite quickly once I got to hospital but not that quick!!!!

yes! His birth was terrifying. I went into hospital because I was in labor but they sent me home and said it was too early. I got home and waited for about 30 min and then the contractions were crazy intense and I started getting huge gushes of blood so I called the OBGYN who said get an ambulance. The ambulance took me to the hospital and I delivered 8 min later.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 beautiful little bubba’s!

@sil oh wow! So sorry that sounds a whole lot scary!


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Im only 12dpo and I got my bfp yesterday :happydance: My due date is on November 30th this is my 3rd baby. My 1st (almost 4.5yo son) was born at 32weeks due to severe preeclampsia and with my 2nd (19 mo daughter) I was induced at 37weeks due to cholestasis and my blood pressure started going up too. So Im almost sure this one might come a bit early too. I will try to see my dr this coming up Friday to review meds and our plan and she will probably schedule a dating ultrasound for around 6 weeks ( 2nd week in April)
> Im excited and scared. This will definitely be out last baby
> @daniyaaq


Hi hon welcome and congratulations. 

I also had severe pre eclampsia with my DD and ICP and was induced at 35+4 weeks with her. 
And with my now 18 month old DS I also had ICP and I was diagnosed so early at 17 weeks, the itching started at just 11 weeks and it was hurendous.
I was put on medication for it and induced at 37 weeks. 

I haven't had the horrible itching with this one yet but I'm just waiting for it. 
I know I have a 75% chance of getting it again so I'm just waiting and if it does flare up i will be put on medication for it again. 
Hoping if I do get it again it don't start untill 3rd trimester. 
It was so scary being diagnosed so early with my son. 
So sorry u had to go through this to hon and hope u don't get it this time. 

@Mummy2Corban 
It's so good being put forward but I really didn't expect to be put that far forward lol. 
I was measuring bang on at my 6+1 week scan. 
Then at the 8+1 week scan I was measuring 2 days extra and also was still measuring 2 days extra at the privet scan, then I got put forward another 3 days at the hospital dating scan. 
I should of only been 12+1 but I was 12+6 I cudnt believe it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@loeylo 
I remember with my son at around 7 weeks I had really really severe pain in my right side it was agony and to this day I still don't know what that was. 

I'm hoping ures is just stretching pains hon esp as ure already tender in that area from the ectopic. 
Hope it's just little one getting nice and snug. 
When is ure scan?


----------



## happycupcake

@Suggerhoney, just popping in to say congratulations on your scan, I’m so glad it went well. Beautiful pictures too, so clear! I was thinking about you Friday <3


----------



## sil

Here is my newest progression. I’m 16dpo now and get my blood work results tomorrow on HCG. Fingers crossed but pleased with the FRER


----------



## Suggerhoney

@loeylo
I remember with my son at around 7 weeks I had really really severe pain in my right side it was agony and to this day I still don't know what that was.

I'm hoping ures is just stretching pains hon esp as ure already tender in that area from the ectopic.
Hope it's just little one getting nice and snug.
When is ure scan?


happycupcake said:


> @Suggerhoney, just popping in to say congratulations on your scan, I’m so glad it went well. Beautiful pictures too, so clear! I was thinking about you Friday <3


Awww sweetheart bless you. Thank you so much sweety I've just got to wait for the blood results now. 
I hope ure OK and I've also been thinking about you <3:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> Here is my newest progression. I’m 16dpo now and get my blood work results tomorrow on HCG. Fingers crossed but pleased with the FRER
> 
> View attachment 1096339


Looking good hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

The weights of my babies
My first 2 from previous relationship 
DD 2003 7lb 5oz 39+4
DS 2006 8lb 15oz (2 weeks over due) 42 weeks

With DH
DS 2011 7lb 11oz 39+6 
DD 2013 5lb 7oz 35+4
DS 2019 7lb 6oz 37 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil those frer look great


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im hoping because DD are worked out on a 28 day cycle and I ovulated CD11 so my cycle would have been 23/24 days long that I’ll gain a few extra days!!!!


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> @loeylo
> I remember with my son at around 7 weeks I had really really severe pain in my right side it was agony and to this day I still don't know what that was.
> 
> I'm hoping ures is just stretching pains hon esp as ure already tender in that area from the ectopic.
> Hope it's just little one getting nice and snug.
> When is ure scan?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww sweetheart bless you. Thank you so much sweety I've just got to wait for the blood results now.
> I hope ure OK and I've also been thinking about you <3:hugs:

My scan is Tuesday. Not had any more cramps since then, it’s so weird.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney im hoping because DD are worked out on a 28 day cycle and I ovulated CD11 so my cycle would have been 23/24 days long that I’ll gain a few extra days!!!!


I reckon u will be put forward hon esp with early Ovulation. I ovulated on cd10 which was so strange because I don't normally ovulate until day 13 to 15. 
I got my peak opk on the evening of cd9 and then on the evening of cd10 I had Ovulation pains. 

That's prob why I've been put forward is because of the early Ovulation. 
Going by the first day of last period I should only be 11+5 now and going by O I should be 12+3 but for some reason I was put 5 days forward.
I normally do get put forward I did with my son but only 3 days. Never been put forward 5 days b4 but I'm really happy I was. 
It was like I skipped the final week of first tri, all good tho. 



loeylo said:


> My scan is Tuesday. Not had any more cramps since then, it’s so weird.


Not long hon. 
I'm hoping it's just stretching pains hon. Really hope it all goes brilliantly on Tuesday hon I will definitely be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for good news[-o&lt;


----------



## daniyaaq

loeylo said:


> My scan is Tuesday. Not had any more cramps since then, it’s so weird.

sounds exactly like mine. They pop out one day and then gone after that.

full sickness has hit full on, vomiting and all. My entire diet consists dry toast, lemon slices and sour lollies


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im sorry sickness has full on hit! Hugs x


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq im sorry sickness has full on hit! Hugs x

thanks. counting down to 2nd Tri


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I hate wishing the time away but I’m totally feeling you. With my boys I felt near on normal between 16-18 weeks. My girls well one was just past 20 weeks and the other I threw up all the way through.

has anyone got appointments this week?
@loeylo you have a scan tomorrow right? I’ve got the second part of my booking in appointment on Friday.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> I hate wishing the time away but I’m totally feeling you. With my boys I felt near on normal between 16-18 weeks. My girls well one was just past 20 weeks and the other I threw up all the way through.
> 
> has anyone got appointments this week?
> @loeylo you have a scan tomorrow right? I’ve got the second part of my booking in appointment on Friday.

oh same. DD2 I was sick till 2 weeks after she was born. The other I definitely got better by 24weeks. 

I felt so guilty with how much I hated the sickness and the whole thing. So I’m trying to just enjoy and find the positives in it all.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Didn't want to just dissappear on you all. I had been pretty quiet because deep in my heart I felt this pregnancy wasn't right. 
No progression had be really scared. 
Started bleeding this morning after a really faint positive yesterday. 
Another loss for me, on our last attempt at TTC. 

Wishing you all beautiful and healthy babies <3 and a blissful 9 months together. xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sallyhansen76 im so sorry my lovely. Sending warm hugs your way. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq we’ve all got this


----------



## topazicatzbet

So sorry Sally. 

Just had my second part of my booking visit. So hopefully should get a scan date through soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

My doppler arrived this morning. Had a little play but wasn't able to find anything yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
So sorry u feeling so awful. 
It must be terrible actually throwing up all the time. I feel so lucky that all I get is neasea and haven't actually thrown up but I have been close. 

@sallyhansen76 
I am so so sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> Didn't want to just dissappear on you all. I had been pretty quiet because deep in my heart I felt this pregnancy wasn't right.
> No progression had be really scared.
> Started bleeding this morning after a really faint positive yesterday.
> Another loss for me, on our last attempt at TTC.
> 
> Wishing you all beautiful and healthy babies <3 and a blissful 9 months together. xxx

so sorry lovely :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

sallyhansen76 said:


> Didn't want to just dissappear on you all. I had been pretty quiet because deep in my heart I felt this pregnancy wasn't right.
> No progression had be really scared.
> Started bleeding this morning after a really faint positive yesterday.
> Another loss for me, on our last attempt at TTC.
> 
> Wishing you all beautiful and healthy babies <3 and a blissful 9 months together. xxx

I’m sorry. When you know, you know don’t you? I’m sorry that it was your last chance. Be kind to yourself. I can’t imagine how hard that must be.


----------



## loeylo

topazicatzbet said:


> My doppler arrived this morning. Had a little play but wasn't able to find anything yet.

Have you used one before?


----------



## loeylo

Mummy2Corban said:


> I hate wishing the time away but I’m totally feeling you. With my boys I felt near on normal between 16-18 weeks. My girls well one was just past 20 weeks and the other I threw up all the way through.
> 
> has anyone got appointments this week?
> @loeylo you have a scan tomorrow right? I’ve got the second part of my booking in appointment on Friday.

Yeah I’ve got my scan at 10am which fits perfectly with the school run! Df is allowed to be with me even in the waiting room which is nice. I didn’t expect that.
I had the first half of booking today and will have the second half at 8 weeks if I make it that far.


----------



## playgirl666

@sallyhansen76 im so sorry, im gutted for u :( x


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> Have you used one before?

Only to find pulses in the feet. Lol. 
Tried watching some YouTube vids on how to do it but I know I'm early so not worrying, will keep trying until I get lucky. I could hear my pulse OK so I know its working.


----------



## Abii

@sallyhansen76 aw no! I'm so sorry hun. I had the same feeling when I had my miscarriage in Nov, sometimes you just know. Praying for your sticky rainbow:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Only to find pulses in the feet. Lol.
> Tried watching some YouTube vids on how to do it but I know I'm early so not worrying, will keep trying until I get lucky. I could hear my pulse OK so I know its working.


Do you know if u have a tilted pelvis hon? 
When I First looked for this babies HB at just over 8 weeks I cudnt find it I was aiming it right low and kind of under the pubic bone like aiming it down. 
Anyway at 9 weeks or just over I managed to find it and b4 I was to low down, because I have a tilted pelvis My fundal height at 9 weeks was already above my pubic bone.
Now it's half way between my pubic bone and belly button but really it's shouldn't be that high yet but because pelvis tilts backwards thats why.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyway speaking of Dopplers my babies hb has now changed. It's now 145 to 151bpm so now I'm really thinking this baby is a little boy.
I did the babyBPM.com as I'm much further now and was told it is fairly accurate from 12 ish weeks. I'm 13+2 so thought I wud give it a try and 


Be interesting to see if this is right in 2 weeks and 5 days. 

Im still not sure sure but just a feeling.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone preferring one gender over the other or not bothered? 


I'm not fussed, a healthy baby is all I want at the end of the day but its fun doing these gender things. 

I may have to do the baking soda one again now I'm further. 

I got a :pink: result on that at 6 and 9 weeks but I'm not sure if that was to early. 

The Chinese one I never find works. It always gets it wrong for me but I'll have to try that one now i know my due date just for fun hehe


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney my guess is boy for you! Not long till you find out.

I would love a baby girl as I feel like I’ve not had a pink one for soooo long! Plus I would then have 3 of each! A boy would be just as lovely and would make more sense for our bedroom situation BUT I really don’t mind! A healthy happy baby is always the best outcome and I’m excited for either!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo got all crossed for tomorrow and I’m so pleased you won’t be on your own!


----------



## loeylo

topazicatzbet said:


> Only to find pulses in the feet. Lol.
> Tried watching some YouTube vids on how to do it but I know I'm early so not worrying, will keep trying until I get lucky. I could hear my pulse OK so I know its working.

I used one with dd. You need to go really low and slow. Aim the mic down towards your vagina. Don’t even move it once you make contact with the skin, just change the angle. Then, move it about a millimetre and repeat. You need to press quite hard too. Start at the height of your pubic bone at one hip and move all the way across.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Anyway speaking of Dopplers my babies hb has now changed. It's now 145 to 151bpm so now I'm really thinking this baby is a little boy.
> I did the babyBPM.com as I'm much further now and was told it is fairly accurate from 12 ish weeks. I'm 13+2 so thought I wud give it a try and
> View attachment 1096368
> 
> 
> Be interesting to see if this is right in 2 weeks and 5 days.
> 
> Im still not sure sure but just a feeling.

Every single one of these things had dd down as a boy lol. It’s fun though! Dds heart rate was always low.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Anyone preferring one gender over the other or not bothered?
> 
> 
> I'm not fussed, a healthy baby is all I want at the end of the day but its fun doing these gender things.
> 
> I may have to do the baking soda one again now I'm further.
> 
> I got a :pink: result on that at 6 and 9 weeks but I'm not sure if that was to early.
> 
> The Chinese one I never find works. It always gets it wrong for me but I'll have to try that one now i know my due date just for fun hehe

I don’t really have a preference - I’d prefer either sex for different reasons if that makes sense.

I’d like a boy so we have one of each and I can experience raising a little boy. 
I’d like a girl because I really don’t want to have to clean a pooped on penis how does that even work?! I changed my friends wee boy and girls are SO much easier to change. Also they don’t wee on you. 
With the age gap being so big, I don’t think gender matters as much. 
I had a preference for a girl with dd, df had a preference for a boy. I knew she was a girl.
This one HAS to be a boy. Funnily enough I’ve felt boy for all my losses and girl with dd. 

I am really good at guessing what my friends are having. I can’t think of a time I’ve been wrong hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney my guess is boy for you! Not long till you find out.
> 
> I would love a baby girl as I feel like I’ve not had a pink one for soooo long! Plus I would then have 3 of each! A boy would be just as lovely and would make more sense for our bedroom situation BUT I really don’t mind! A healthy happy baby is always the best outcome and I’m excited for either!!!



I'm not sure now. Just listened again and it was 161bpm so the little monkey must of been sleeping earlier haha. 
Now I'm like cud be a girl. 
Yes if I have a girl then u wud have 3 of each. Our DD is 8 and my other DD from a previous relationship is 17 almost 18 so it's been ages. 
But I don't mind either way.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I don’t really have a preference - I’d prefer either sex for different reasons if that makes sense.
> 
> I’d like a boy so we have one of each and I can experience raising a little boy.
> I’d like a girl because I really don’t want to have to clean a pooped on penis how does that even work?! I changed my friends wee boy and girls are SO much easier to change. Also they don’t wee on you.
> With the age gap being so big, I don’t think gender matters as much.
> I had a preference for a girl with dd, df had a preference for a boy. I knew she was a girl.
> This one HAS to be a boy. Funnily enough I’ve felt boy for all my losses and girl with dd.
> 
> I am really good at guessing what my friends are having. I can’t think of a time I’ve been wrong hahaha.



I checked HB again and it was galloping away at 161 bpm it reached. So the the little monkey must of been asleep earlier. Can hear him/her moving about in there but can't feel anything yet. App I have a prosteria placenta so I hope I start feeling something soon. With last 2 I had a Anterior placenta so I had to wait ages to feel movements so hope it's earlier this time.

Really good luck with ure scan tomorrow hon I'm praying it all goes well and will be definitely coming on here to check. Will be thinking of you to <3


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Do you know if u have a tilted pelvis hon?
> When I First looked for this babies HB at just over 8 weeks I cudnt find it I was aiming it right low and kind of under the pubic bone like aiming it down.
> Anyway at 9 weeks or just over I managed to find it and b4 I was to low down, because I have a tilted pelvis My fundal height at 9 weeks was already above my pubic bone.
> Now it's half way between my pubic bone and belly button but really it's shouldn't be that high yet but because pelvis tilts backwards thats why.


I think when I had the mmc they mentioned a tilted uterus but it was a bit of a blur


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> I think when I had the mmc they mentioned a tilted uterus but it was a bit of a blur



I see hon. Yes I have a tilted uterus to it goes with the tilted pelvis so u cud be looking to low. 
Still early tho hon and with me being put forward 5 days I may of been 9+5 weeks when I found mine. It took ages and was very quiet. 
I'm finding it much easier now I guess because the baby is so much bigger but it moves now so I find it then I lose it then I find it again haha. 
Today was the loudest I've heard it so far and definitely a galloping horsey. 

I'm so glad I have a doppler because my 2nd midwife appointment is on Wed but its tellaphone one so wudnt of been able to hear the HB. 
I've got a consultant appointment on 31st March so expect they will use a doppler then. 

Just can't wait to feel movements now. 
I've read it can be from 13 week with a prosteria placenta but haven't felt anything yet. Hopefully soon. 

Hope u find baby soon hon. It can be quite tricky so don't worry or anything I'm sure u will find it soon. ❤


----------



## ciz

I would really like another girl. The way I’m feeling this time it does feel the same as I did with my dd so maybe I am having another little girl.
Think I’ll be ringing my dr tomorrow for some sickness tablets I feel horrendous and only 6weeks :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> I would really like another girl. The way I’m feeling this time it does feel the same as I did with my dd so maybe I am having another little girl.
> Think I’ll be ringing my dr tomorrow for some sickness tablets I feel horrendous and only 6weeks :(



Urghhh so sorry ure feeling so bad hon I hope doctors can help u. 
I feel the same as I did with my son.
With DD at 13 weeks I cudnt stand the smell of fried food it wud make me heave so bad. 
But that's not bothering me this time. 
With DS I just felt sick and was sick once at 11 weeks. 
Sickness went away at 16 weeks. 
And with this one I've just felt sick. 
Nearly been sick a few times but managed to stop myself but it's been close.


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney today has been the worst, I’ve just had to stay in bed. Everytime I got up my body just wanted to heave. Every smell is amplified like a 1000 times. Crazy. Wish I had my first scan date but still weeks off yet.


----------



## Abii

I'm definitely feeling a strong want for my boy this time around, and surprisingly enough I think it actually may be my boy. Sneak peek said it was a boy and this pregnancy has been by far my easiest so far so keeping my fx'd. Will book private scan for as soon as possible:dance:


----------



## Abii

Gender scan booked for April 12th, exactly one week after my ob appt and I will be 14 weeks<3


----------



## loeylo

Scan in two hours, I’m so nervous. I actually feel sick but I’m sure it’s just nerves.


----------



## soloso

I hope it goes well @loeylo good luck! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good luck lovely! I’ve got all crossed for you! Please let us know what happens. Big hugs x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Abii hopefully they will be able to confirm a blue one for you at your scan!!!!!! Not long!


----------



## daniyaaq

@loeylo good luck.

i actually still have no preference yet for gender but still early on. I feel girl will be easy because already have girls and a boy would be an adjustment but still wouldn’t mind a boy. Although I think DP and I would make a really gorgeous girl. Our first together.


----------



## loeylo

It’s another ectopic.


----------



## playgirl666

loeylo said:


> It’s another ectopic.

Oh no, im sorry to hear that :( x


----------



## sadeyedlady

loeylo said:


> It’s another ectopic.

I'm so sorry


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo oh hun! I’m so sorry it’s another ectopic. What have they said about management? I’m sorry lovely after such a ride over these past few weeks x


----------



## soloso

loeylo said:


> It’s another ectopic.

I am so so sorry :sad1: x


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> It’s another ectopic.

Oh I'm so sorry. Sending hugs.


----------



## loeylo

Thanks so much everyone. Initially I was told not to eat or drink which is obviously a worry. I’m waiting to see an actual doctor.

My hcg is no longer doubling - well it has doubled, but in a week, so I think it went higher and is coming back down. It’s around 4000 now.

I’m hoping for expectant management.


----------



## loeylo

They just tried to give me a leaflet about methotrexate. I don’t want that, it means we need to wait for 6 months. It’s also brutal pain wise. 

I’m going to leave this thread, don’t want to be a downer or worry you ladies. Thank you for your support and I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo i had methotrexate for 3 months with my molar.... it’s not nice stuff. I’m so sorry lovely. Sending you hugs. Always here if you wanna talk xx


----------



## JJB2

loeylo said:


> It’s another ectopic.

Im so sorry sending hugs


----------



## JJB2

My period was due to start today and nausea started to kicked in. I threw up this morning.. I didnt have any FRERs yesterday so last day I tested was Sunday. Just took one rn. Im happy with the progression. I waiting to be schedule for my first apt on Friday so my Dr. can order my dating ultrasound. Also having some cramps but other than that everything is going ok


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lovely lines!


----------



## ciz

@loeylo im so sorry to hear it’s ectopic. I hope everything goes ok. Huge hugs to you lovely xx


----------



## ciz

Does anyone else feel like they are being pain when you ring the dr/midwife about things? I dunno why I can’t shift feeling like that but I’ve had to ring my midwife and gp this afternoon about a pain I’ve got in my left side. It’s not crippling me but it’s sharp pain that hasn’t stopped for 2 days. I thought maybe just bit constipation pain but I was managing to go to the toilet and the pains still pop up. And odd ache in my neck/shoulder. So now I’ve got to ring EPU tomorrow to see what they want to do? Surely this shouldn’t be so difficult and It should only take 1 person to sort out what’s going.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've had my results back and sadly I have a high risk result for DS. 
I'm absolutely devastated and feeling so sacred right now. 
My results came came back 
1 in 7 thousand and something for Edwards and Patois. 
And 1 in 33 for DS. 


I have 4 options

1 leave it and hope

2 is a needle in tummy to take a part of the placenta.

3 is the one where they use a needle to take anamatic fluid.

These 2 can cause miscarriage. 

4th option was to have a NPTL test at the privet place where they do a more detailed scan and more bloods that actually check the genetics and will give me a yes or no answer. 
The results take up to 10 working days. 


I'm booked in tomorrow at the privet place for the scan and bloods. 



I just feel so scared right now. 
My scan last week was perfect. The measurement at the back of babies neck was normol. It's just the bloods have come back high risk. 


After everything I went through last year the 4 early miscarriages this just feels like another kick in the teeth. 

The waiting for these results will be torture. 

I'm just so devastated and so frightened.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sugger, I'm sure all will be OK. I'm planning to get the bloods done if mine comes back high risk. 
Fingers crossed the results come back fast so you can stop worrying. 
At least your other 2 results were good and worst case people with downs syndrome can live fantastic lives.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I know how much you wanted these results to come back low risk. I’m sorry that your now in limbo with all this. At least with a scan and bloods you’ll hopefully get results quickly and now what’s happening. I’ve got all crossed for you lovely. Sending gentle hugs! Am here if you need to chat x


----------



## loeylo

ciz said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are being pain when you ring the dr/midwife about things? I dunno why I can’t shift feeling like that but I’ve had to ring my midwife and gp this afternoon about a pain I’ve got in my left side. It’s not crippling me but it’s sharp pain that hasn’t stopped for 2 days. I thought maybe just bit constipation pain but I was managing to go to the toilet and the pains still pop up. And odd ache in my neck/shoulder. So now I’ve got to ring EPU tomorrow to see what they want to do? Surely this shouldn’t be so difficult and It should only take 1 person to sort out what’s going.

It’s always epu for these things. It’s frustrating but that’s just how it goes. You don’t normally even need to phone a midwife or doctor, just self refer. If I was you I’d definitely push for a scan and hcg. Those are symptoms of ectopic and the shoulder pain can mean it’s ruptured.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> I've had my results back and sadly I have a high risk result for DS.
> I'm absolutely devastated and feeling so sacred right now.
> My results came came back
> 1 in 7 thousand and something for Edwards and Patois.
> And 1 in 33 for DS.
> 
> 
> I have 4 options
> 
> 1 leave it and hope
> 
> 2 is a needle in tummy to take a part of the placenta.
> 
> 3 is the one where they use a needle to take anamatic fluid.
> 
> These 2 can cause miscarriage.
> 
> 4th option was to have a NPTL test at the privet place where they do a more detailed scan and more bloods that actually check the genetics and will give me a yes or no answer.
> The results take up to 10 working days.
> 
> 
> I'm booked in tomorrow at the privet place for the scan and bloods.
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel so scared right now.
> My scan last week was perfect. The measurement at the back of babies neck was normol. It's just the bloods have come back high risk.
> 
> 
> After everything I went through last year the 4 early miscarriages this just feels like another kick in the teeth.
> 
> The waiting for these results will be torture.
> 
> I'm just so devastated and so frightened.

I’m sorry. You definitely made the right option to get blood tests. 1 in 33 sounds high, but that is the equivalent to less than one kid on a class of kids. There is way more chance that your baby doesn’t have Down’s syndrome than it having Down’s syndrome. I know it doesn’t make it any easier though. 
My friends son has Down’s syndrome and he’s fantastic!


----------



## loeylo

So I’ve got more time to say what happened now.

I knew things weren’t good at the scan, normally they show me the sac and heartbeat right away if they see it and then they get the measurements. Instead, they saw the sac (as did df and I) and then asked what side my ectopic was on and then went silent again. 
I also have another sac in my womb but it’s under developed so they think it might be pseudo sac. 
This ectopic is in my previously undamaged tube, so that’s me had one at each side. What are the chances of that?! 
It’s measuring 7mm with no fetal pole but with a yolk sac. 
I was then sent to another hospital and told not to eat and drink. They put me in a four bed room with two other couples which I thought was odd. Other hospital wasn’t too far so we went right there. They saw me straight away and took my hcg. They then let me leave the ward but not go too far away incase I had to get back fast. 
Waited about 2 hours and then headed back. They told me my blood results really quickly. It was 4000 which is just over double what it was 6 days ago. 
I have a choice. I can either:
-go for surgery which means we don’t need to wait to ttc
-get methotrexate which means we need to use contraception for 3 months
-watch and wait with regular blood tests, but if my hcg goes above 5000 they would need to do surgery, no other options.

I think I’m going to take the methotrexate. What would you all do?


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I’m sorry. You definitely made the right option to get blood tests. 1 in 33 sounds high, but that is the equivalent to less than one kid on a class of kids. There is way more chance that your baby doesn’t have Down’s syndrome than it having Down’s syndrome. I know it doesn’t make it any easier though.
> My friends son has Down’s syndrome and he’s fantastic!


Thanks hon. 
I'm so sorry that ure going through another ectopic i just read it and my whole Heart went out to you. 
Sending u big hugs hon why does life have to be so cruel :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies I'm just so scared. I wish results didn't take so long but it seemed the best option out of the 4. 
It's just not the news I wanted. I was dreading this call


----------



## Penguin20

Hello All

hope you don’t mind me joining the group, I used to be on this forum a lot when I was pregnant with my DD in 2015.
I just found out I’m pregnant with my 2nd and due November 29th if my dates are right so I am very early so worrying about everything and anything.
Had a lot of cramps since my BFP Saturday and a lot of wet feeling down below that I keep thinking I’m bleeding and my boobs are getting less sore each day so that’s worrying.

I’m so excited to be pregnant as been trying for 2 and half years with no luck as I have PCOS but everyday is worrying and fingers crossed it’s a sticky bean 

Congratulations for everyone who is pregnant hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months 

Sorry for anyone who have not received the news they were hoping for, hope your all ok


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are being pain when you ring the dr/midwife about things? I dunno why I can’t shift feeling like that but I’ve had to ring my midwife and gp this afternoon about a pain I’ve got in my left side. It’s not crippling me but it’s sharp pain that hasn’t stopped for 2 days. I thought maybe just bit constipation pain but I was managing to go to the toilet and the pains still pop up. And odd ache in my neck/shoulder. So now I’ve got to ring EPU tomorrow to see what they want to do? Surely this shouldn’t be so difficult and It should only take 1 person to sort out what’s going.

My epu doesn't take self rererals the dr has to sort it. 

I had simular pains with my mmc last summer and it turns out the pain was caused by a heamatoma which are really common and was nothing to do with my mmc. 

I definitely think you need a scan to rule out ectopic and reassure you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> So I’ve got more time to say what happened now.
> 
> I knew things weren’t good at the scan, normally they show me the sac and heartbeat right away if they see it and then they get the measurements. Instead, they saw the sac (as did df and I) and then asked what side my ectopic was on and then went silent again.
> I also have another sac in my womb but it’s under developed so they think it might be pseudo sac.
> This ectopic is in my previously undamaged tube, so that’s me had one at each side. What are the chances of that?!
> It’s measuring 7mm with no fetal pole but with a yolk sac.
> I was then sent to another hospital and told not to eat and drink. They put me in a four bed room with two other couples which I thought was odd. Other hospital wasn’t too far so we went right there. They saw me straight away and took my hcg. They then let me leave the ward but not go too far away incase I had to get back fast.
> Waited about 2 hours and then headed back. They told me my blood results really quickly. It was 4000 which is just over double what it was 6 days ago.
> I have a choice. I can either:
> -go for surgery which means we don’t need to wait to ttc
> -get methotrexate which means we need to use contraception for 3 months
> -watch and wait with regular blood tests, but if my hcg goes above 5000 they would need to do surgery, no other options.
> 
> I think I’m going to take the methotrexate. What would you all do?

Does the surgery involve removing/damaging the tube? If so then I think the methotrexate is probably the way to go. It will give you the best chance of concieving again. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this again.


----------



## loeylo

topazicatzbet said:


> Does the surgery involve removing/damaging the tube? If so then I think the methotrexate is probably the way to go. It will give you the best chance of concieving again.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this again.

Yes, it would only leave my right tube. My right tube is damaged because that’s where my last ectopic was. 
Basically, I have the choice to remove my tube, leaving only one damaged tube, or to keep my tube, leaving two damaged tubes. 

Only 63% of people with one ectopic pregnancy go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I’ve had two, AND three miscarriages. This is so scary. I’m only 32.

They also told me I wouldn’t be eligible for NHS IVF because I already have dd.


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney we are all here with u, I no how much worry u had over these results, I really believe baby will be perfectly healthy, always here for u ❤ xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> Yes, it would only leave my right tube. My right tube is damaged because that’s where my last ectopic was.
> Basically, I have the choice to remove my tube, leaving only one damaged tube, or to keep my tube, leaving two damaged tubes.
> 
> Only 63% of people with one ectopic pregnancy go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I’ve had two, AND three miscarriages. This is so scary. I’m only 32.
> 
> They also told me I wouldn’t be eligible for NHS IVF because I already have dd.

Sounds like the methotrexate is the best option then hun as horrible as it is. At least 2 damaged tubes gives you the best chance in the future. 

I really don't understand why in this day and age they haven't worked out how to replace tubes.


----------



## playgirl666

I finally just picked babys heartbeat up on my doppler, was only for a few seconds but it was there xx


----------



## loeylo

topazicatzbet said:


> Sounds like the methotrexate is the best option then hun as horrible as it is. At least 2 damaged tubes gives you the best chance in the future.
> 
> I really don't understand why in this day and age they haven't worked out how to replace tubes.

I know. Or even why the “you already have one kid” means you are less entitled to IVF. I have to put myself at greater risk of rupture in order to save my fertility.

Anyway, I’ll bow out of this thread now, it’s the last thing all you ladies need to hear. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, hope it is uneventful for all!


----------



## sadeyedlady

loeylo said:


> Yes, it would only leave my right tube. My right tube is damaged because that’s where my last ectopic was.
> Basically, I have the choice to remove my tube, leaving only one damaged tube, or to keep my tube, leaving two damaged tubes.
> 
> Only 63% of people with one ectopic pregnancy go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I’ve had two, AND three miscarriages. This is so scary. I’m only 32.
> 
> They also told me I wouldn’t be eligible for NHS IVF because I already have dd.

I think the methotrexate sounds like the safest idea. But you need to choose whats best for your family. Would it be difficult to wait 6 months?


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. It is playing on my mind of it possibly being ectopic. I hope I can convince them to do scan I need to know for certain what this pain is.


----------



## loeylo

ciz said:


> Thanks ladies. It is playing on my mind of it possibly being ectopic. I hope I can convince them to do scan I need to know for certain what this pain is.

They won’t straight up scan you unfortunately. They will first do your hcg and will only scan you if it is over 1000. If it is under 1000, obviously that isn’t great for your gestation. Call EPAs first thing in the morning. They will probably tell you to take pain relief and have a warm bath and phone back if that doesn’t help. If you are still having pain (even intermittent) push for a scan if your hcg is over 1000. 
I’m a day behind you and my pain wasn’t even intense, one period of intense pain but it resolved and now it’s just period pain. My scan was effectively routine and even then they went straight to transvaginal, didn’t even attempt abdominal. Even if they do see something in the womb they will probably still take a good look at the tubes which can be uncomfortable as they press quite hard - today was actually far less uncomfortable than with my last ectopic when I felt like she was trying to poke the scanner as far as possible. Today was barely uncomfortable.


----------



## daniyaaq

So sorry @loeylo. We are here to support you. 

Welcome to the new ladies.

I’m a bit MIA because we have a funeral in our family will be back and definitely update the threat tomorrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey ladies, I’ve been MIA because of my HG but reading along. 

today I had a bright 2 hrs after drinking some Gatorade where I wasn’t obliterated with nausea, and i was really grateful for that. I actually got out of bed. 

Still counting down the days till the sickness lessens and I’m guessing it will peak at 9 weeks as I think that’s when hormones are the highest. 

I might not write a proper post till I feel better sorry :/ hope you’re all doing well xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sorry ladies I didn’t reply yesterday had a bloody awful migraine last night and with the nausea/throwing up it was rank. Anyway.....

@Penguin20 massive congratulations on your bfp and welcome. I’ve had cramping on and off in those first few weeks and even have cramps now on occasion. Also having lots of CM! I’ve got all crossed this is a sticky bean!! 

@Reiko_ctu I’m so sorry your still feeling icky! It’s so rubbish. I definitely have found mine has started peaking around 9 weeks as now my evenings have been so much worse. Hopefully in the next month or so we will all get a bit of relief!

@Suggerhoney how are you feeling today lovely? What time did you say you had your scan? I take it they will let you know what they find while they scan you? I’m hoping your bloods come back quickly and all is ok.

@loeylo hmmmm I’m thinking maybe the metho? I think the leave it to wait and see I too dodgy for my liking. The risk to your tubes with surgery isn’t a great option either. I know waiting for 3 months are the methotrexate isn’t great but at least both your tubes will still be there. I’m sorry there isn’t an option for ivf as you already have a child. How are you feeling today? If you decided to go with the methotrexate how quickly can you have that done?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq sorry to hear your at a funeral. Hope your ok x


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you for the welcome :) 

I’m still having a lot of cramps and CM so that’s always fun, hoping if I make it to 7 weeks I can book a private scan but seems so far away 

Hope everyone doing ok


----------



## ciz

So managed to get through to EPU. I’m booked in tomorrow 11am but to go A&E today if I feel it’s getting worse. 

today I can’t stop being sick, I haven’t moved from bed since taking dd to school and even that was job to keep things down


----------



## soloso

ciz said:


> So managed to get through to EPU. I’m booked in tomorrow 11am but to go A&E today if I feel it’s getting worse.
> 
> today I can’t stop being sick, I haven’t moved from bed since taking dd to school and even that was job to keep things down

Sorry your feeling so rough! But also really glad they are seeing you tomorrow. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz I’m glad you got in for tomorrow. How are things today? I have a pocket full of mints/suck sweets to help on the school runs. I really don’t wanna puke on the school run.... can you imagine!!! Hopefully all is ok lovely x


----------



## Penguin20

ciz said:


> So managed to get through to EPU. I’m booked in tomorrow 11am but to go A&E today if I feel it’s getting worse.
> 
> today I can’t stop being sick, I haven’t moved from bed since taking dd to school and even that was job to keep things down

Hope your ok, glad they manage to book you in quick


----------



## ciz

thanks ladies :hugs:



Mummy2Corban said:


> @ciz I’m glad you got in for tomorrow. How are things today? I have a pocket full of mints/suck sweets to help on the school runs. I really don’t wanna puke on the school run.... can you imagine!!! Hopefully all is ok lovely x

I’m still having the odd sharp pain but at least it’s not gotten worse just the morning sickness has really kicked up a notch today :sick:.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz I’m sorry it’s turned up a notch! I wish I had words of wisdom for morning sickness but I feel like one thing works one day and then it fails the next! 

my day was going alright now I’ve just been sick... luckily DH got home so his done the school run. Got 20 minutes to feel sorry for myself in silence before the pack of wolves come home! Hehe


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i hope your ok x


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @ciz I’m sorry it’s turned up a notch! I wish I had words of wisdom for morning sickness but I feel like one thing works one day and then it fails the next!
> 
> my day was going alright now I’ve just been sick... luckily DH got home so his done the school run. Got 20 minutes to feel sorry for myself in silence before the pack of wolves come home! Hehe

aww it’s ok lovely, I’m no stranger to morning sickness and agree it varies day to day how to handle it glad you got 20mins of peace does make the world of difference


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies

So scan was good. Neutral fold measuring normol and she also checked babies nose as app downs babies have flat noses.
She said all looks good and we may no the gender. It's not 100% because it's still early buy she was a top tech and the manager and she showed us the nub and I have a photo of it and well I will let u all guess.


Cud be a problem with the bloods because I've had a liver transplant, but they rang the lad in London and they said as it was 10 years ago it should hopefully be OK.


10 working days from tomorrow for results.
We cud of found out gender 100% with the bloods but we said no.
We would rather wait for the gender scan.

Just hope It comes back baby is OK.
So here is the nub photo

It's that little thing sticking right up hehe.

And some more pics of baby


Baby was very active and was doing lots of summersaoults supper fast was funny.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Penguin20 
Hello and welcome. 
Congratulations. 

@ciz 
Awww man I'm sorry ure in pain. Glad u have a scan booked for tomorrow hon and I pray baby is in the right place and u get to see a little HB. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
So sorry ure at a funeral. 

@loeylo 
I'm so sorry u have a tough decision to make hon. 
I do know when I was pregnant with DS there were a few ladies that had ectopics n
B4 and lost the tube but still went on to have a healthy baby . 
This is so hard and I'm so sorry ure going through this sweet. Big hugs :flow:


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney that def looks like a boy xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I think things sound very positive Suggerhoney.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sounds like the scan went well. Hopefully the bloods will come back all good. I googled it and that looks like a boy nub?? I think boy anyway! Eek x


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney im thinking boy, glad scan went ok :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. 
Yes that's what the lady said. She she thinks it's a boy. 
Hopefully get good blood test results and then I can get excited for gender scan


----------



## daniyaaq

With morning sickness kicking in I had resolved to tell my manager about pregnancy so I can make some formal arrangements to work from home and stuff. 
Then today I find out from a co worker she’s been trying for some time now to get pregnant. Now I’m just feeling a bit unsure of how the conversation will go.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ive got all crossed for those results! 

@daniyaaq its obviously a bit of a difficult situation but I guess if she’s never spoken directly to you about her situation then at the end of the day she is your boss and her personal life shouldn’t interfere with work?! So I say speak to her. If your going to be able to do your job better from home with the sickness then it’s what makes sense. I know it’s hard when someone is trying and you fall pregnant but it’s ok for you to be pregnant. X


----------



## playgirl666

2 and abit weeks and I will finally be in second tri :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 yay to that! Feels like I’ve been pregnant forevvvvvvvveeeerrrrrrr!!!?


----------



## JJB2

Ladies Im worried. I tested this morning to check on progression. I said I was only testing every 48hrs and now Im worried my test hasnt progress :( 
Can you guys take a look and give me your opinions? Its ok if you guys dont see progression


----------



## soloso

Once my test got that dark, the 48 hour after was pretty much the same and i panicked too. But i am still ticking away nicely now at 6 weeks and mine was the same as this. It is definitely not lighter, and i think thats the main thing! So aslong as the line doesnt start fading away, its still looking just fine :) x


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies had my scan. Everything is fine pregnancy is in the right place. Measuring alittle behind but only couple days so not worried. They’re stumped as to what is causing this sharp pain. But for now I can relax alittle


----------



## sadeyedlady

ciz said:


> Hey ladies had my scan. Everything is fine pregnancy is in the right place. Measuring alittle behind but only couple days so not worried. They’re stumped as to what is causing this sharp pain. But for now I can relax alittle
> View attachment 1096478

That is just the best news ever. You must be so relieved


----------



## Penguin20

ciz said:


> Hey ladies had my scan. Everything is fine pregnancy is in the right place. Measuring alittle behind but only couple days so not worried. They’re stumped as to what is causing this sharp pain. But for now I can relax alittle
> View attachment 1096478

Yay I’m glad everything went ok


----------



## JJB2

soloso said:


> Once my test got that dark, the 48 hour after was pretty much the same and i panicked too. But i am still ticking away nicely now at 6 weeks and mine was the same as this. It is definitely not lighter, and i think thats the main thing! So aslong as the line doesnt start fading away, its still looking just fine :) x

Thank you for replying


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@JJB2 i would say there is a small amount of progression on your test. I only done two frers this time round a few days apart and they didn’t show much difference. I know it’s hard not to worry but I’ve all crossed for you.

@ciz I’m glad all is well with bubba. Hopefully just some good old stretching pains or something simple like that. Yay!!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

I'm 8 weeks and have had awful cramps since last night. Nausea and sore boobs still here though. Anyone else going/gone through the same thing?

I'm assuming it's normal stretching but jeez its sore!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady well I’ve been having cramps.... sometimes quite painful for longish amounts of time?! I’m hoping it’s just one of those things and nothing bad seeing as I’m still puking and having other good signs. I wish I’d got my arse in gear and sorted an early scan so I can get the niggle of a molar out of my head. 

It’s so hard to enjoy this first bit isn’t it.... so many worries xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban I know everything is a worry! When are you due your first scan?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady my scan is on the 9th and I’ll be 13 weeks. I meant to have an early scan as charring cross want one because of the molar but because of covid and babysitters etc it’s such a hassle I didn’t bother.... wish I had now! Never mind!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney ive got all crossed for those results!
> 
> @daniyaaq its obviously a bit of a difficult situation but I guess if she’s never spoken directly to you about her situation then at the end of the day she is your boss and her personal life shouldn’t interfere with work?! So I say speak to her. If your going to be able to do your job better from home with the sickness then it’s what makes sense. I know it’s hard when someone is trying and you fall pregnant but it’s ok for you to be pregnant. X


Thank you hon for the support 



playgirl666 said:


> 2 and abit weeks and I will finally be in second tri :) x


Yay not long now hon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney how are you feeling today? X


----------



## daniyaaq

JJB2 said:


> Ladies Im worried. I tested this morning to check on progression. I said I was only testing every 48hrs and now Im worried my test hasnt progress :(
> Can you guys take a look and give me your opinions? Its ok if you guys dont see progression
> 
> View attachment 1096477

mine never really got darker and never got a dye stealer.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban thanks. I ended up just blurting it out in conversation to avoid overthinking it. At least now we can sort out some type of working arrangement for me. I’m relieved


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney how are you feeling today? X


I feel ok hon. Obviously still worried. I'm just trying to stay positive. DH is convinced baby doesn't have it. I really hope he is right[-o&lt;

I hope the results don't get delayed because of Easter :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im so pleased that you got it sorted. 

@Suggerhoney hopefully you won’t have to wait that long and your results come through quicker than the 10 days. It’s hard not to worry about your baby. We’ve all got everything crossed!

ive my second part of my booking in appointment at the hospital today. So I’ll get my notes. 2 weeks to my scan! X

how is everyone?


----------



## daniyaaq

ticking along here. First appointment Tuesday and scan Wednesday. Looking forward to hearing that heartbeat and remembering why I’m feeling like shit 24/7.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think it’s always so hard to picture baby in your belly.... and even though you feel pregnant you don’t feel pregnant if that makes sense.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello all 

hope everyone doing ok, 

@Suggerhoney hopefully your results come through quicker than expected 

@Mummy2Corban wow bet your getting excited as the scan nears, hope your 2nd booking appointment goes well 

@sadeyedlady im on 4weeks 4 days and had so much cramping/sharp pains and always feeling wet earlier in the week, my boobs were really sore before I took my test and then as each day gone by they are getting less sore (hopefully this is not a bad sign) sorry can’t be much help as no where near 8 weeks but fingers crossed all is normal 

@daniyaaq hope your appointments go well :) 

@JJB2 I can see some slight progression, sorry not much help 

As for me my cramping has gone down the last couple of days and become more intermittent and sometimes quite sharp, I don’t have much CM feeling anymore and my boobs are not as sore as they were.. hopefully this is not a bad sign.... Is it bad I’m wishing the weeks away so I can go for a 7 week scan to see if all ok?
My daughter keeps telling me she can’t wait for me to have a baby, we haven’t told her yet but think she might sense something up. Really hope this pregnancy goes well and we get a happy and healthy baby at the end


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies progression is better today! I decided to stop testing and just enjoy being pregnant! I attached my frers 17 dpo was this morning
I had my first dr appt today. It went ok! We just talked about my meds and adjusted them.
Also is there any twin mamas or expecting mamas here? I have a question did you feel like ovulation happened from both ovaries? Im still bf my 19 month old daughter so my periods were all over the place. I think this cycle was the first cycle I ovulated. With my daughter it took me 4 cycles to get pregnant so I became very aware of my ovulations signs. I always have ovulation pain when it happens. This cycle I had pain on my right ovary and maybe like 12-24 hrs later I felt pain on my left ovary. I told my dr today and she said “hmmm interesting” lol but she didnt ordered any hcg and my 1st scan will be until 8weeks Im only 4w2d
Since ovulation I been having pain on both of my ovaries that comes and goes. Could I have hyper ovulated? I know is rare but Im curious


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a letter come through today with a plan of my pregnancy. Nothing to do with this down syndrome thing just a plan.

So from 24 weeks I will be having regular growth scans.

I will have a glucose tolerance test done around 26 weeks.

Induction at 37 weeks.

I see the consultant on Wednesday so I expect she will go through all this with me.

So when I'm 17 weeks I will be half way through my pregnancy.

Induction will be around the 4th September.


Waiting for these results for DS is torture.


----------



## playgirl666

Had a call from my diabetic nurse today, I have been approved for nhs funding on my sensor :) its 1 years funding at first then see how i go x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Had a call from my diabetic nurse today, I have been approved for nhs funding on my sensor :) its 1 years funding at first then see how i go x


That's amazing hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies progression is better today! I decided to stop testing and just enjoy being pregnant! I attached my frers 17 dpo was this morning
> I had my first dr appt today. It went ok! We just talked about my meds and adjusted them.
> Also is there any twin mamas or expecting mamas here? I have a question did you feel like ovulation happened from both ovaries? Im still bf my 19 month old daughter so my periods were all over the place. I think this cycle was the first cycle I ovulated. With my daughter it took me 4 cycles to get pregnant so I became very aware of my ovulations signs. I always have ovulation pain when it happens. This cycle I had pain on my right ovary and maybe like 12-24 hrs later I felt pain on my left ovary. I told my dr today and she said “hmmm interesting” lol but she didnt ordered any hcg and my 1st scan will be until 8weeks Im only 4w2d
> Since ovulation I been having pain on both of my ovaries that comes and goes. Could I have hyper ovulated? I know is rare but Im curious
> 
> View attachment 1096511


Beautiful progression


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've noticed I've not been feeling sick for a few days. Still get sore boobs but not felt sick for a good few days now. 
But I don't want to speak to soon. 

Babies HB is loud now on doppler and can find it much easier now. 

Thought I may of felt some movements but I can't be sure. 
It's only happened the last 2 days and only once and it felt like a flick from the inside. 

I'm 14 weeks tomorrow so hopefully will start feeling more soon.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Suggerhoney said:


> I've noticed I've not been feeling sick for a few days. Still get sore boobs but not felt sick for a good few days now.
> But I don't want to speak to soon.
> 
> Babies HB is loud now on doppler and can find it much easier now.
> 
> Thought I may of felt some movements but I can't be sure.
> It's only happened the last 2 days and only once and it felt like a flick from the inside.
> 
> I'm 14 weeks tomorrow so hopefully will start feeling more soon.

That's great news. Glad your sickness is easing up


----------



## Suggerhoney

sadeyedlady said:


> That's great news. Glad your sickness is easing up


I've probably spoken to soon and will probably wake up tomorrow feeling sick again haha. My sickness with my son wore off at 16 weeks. 
I've been eating more so it cud be that keeping it a bay


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> I've noticed I've not been feeling sick for a few days. Still get sore boobs but not felt sick for a good few days now.
> But I don't want to speak to soon.
> 
> Babies HB is loud now on doppler and can find it much easier now.
> 
> Thought I may of felt some movements but I can't be sure.
> It's only happened the last 2 days and only once and it felt like a flick from the inside.
> 
> I'm 14 weeks tomorrow so hopefully will start feeling more soon.

baby kicks are amazing. The one thing I’m really looking forward too. Hope they start being more obvious for you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 its not bad to wish the time away! I think most of us feel the same about the first tri! I wish that I didn’t feel so yukky but I know it’s worth it. My 2nd booking in was a bit uneventful! My midwife team is currently based at hospital so it was just a wee sample, bloods and my weight... and I got my notes. 

@JJB2 progression looks all good my lovely! Have you read that breast feeding can slightly up your chances of twins? It’s interesting you felt O pain on both sides? Shame you have to wait so long for a scan to find out! Wonder if you have 2 beanies!!!!

@Suggerhoney its lovely babies heartbeat is becoming much clearer and I’m so glad you seem to have had a few days of relief from the sickness I hope that continues for you. At least the hospital have a plan for you and seems as though they will be keeping a good idea on you. How are you feeling now? Those days are ticking down so hopefully those results will be through so you know what’s happening. Been thinking of you.

@playgirl666 thays great news lovely!

@daniyaaq i love feeling baby too! I think when your feeling rubbish it’s a lovely little reminder as to why!

today is my 4th babies birthday! The big 4! I’ve made him a cake and his just enjoying a morning of toys and playing computers with the rest of my monkeys!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just got my dating scan through. 20th April so I will be a day short of 13 w.


----------



## sil

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I’m 5w1d and time is DRAGGING. I can’t believe it’s still so early. I swear I feel like I’ve been pregnant for months, haha!

I had my annual obgyn appointment a few days ago and asked him about the covid vaccine since I’m eligible next week. He told me to wait until second trimester but encourages me to get it then. 

My dating scan is booked for April 14 and I should be about 7w5d then. Hoping to find a healthy baby and strong heartbeat. My nerves are always so high during the first trimester. 

How is everyone else doing and feeling?


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> baby kicks are amazing. The one thing I’m really looking forward too. Hope they start being more obvious for you.

I hope so to. 14 weeks today so hoping I start feeling more soon and know its baby. 




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 its not bad to wish the time away! I think most of us feel the same about the first tri! I wish that I didn’t feel so yukky but I know it’s worth it. My 2nd booking in was a bit uneventful! My midwife team is currently based at hospital so it was just a wee sample, bloods and my weight... and I got my notes.
> 
> @JJB2 progression looks all good my lovely! Have you read that breast feeding can slightly up your chances of twins? It’s interesting you felt O pain on both sides? Shame you have to wait so long for a scan to find out! Wonder if you have 2 beanies!!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney its lovely babies heartbeat is becoming much clearer and I’m so glad you seem to have had a few days of relief from the sickness I hope that continues for you. At least the hospital have a plan for you and seems as though they will be keeping a good idea on you. How are you feeling now? Those days are ticking down so hopefully those results will be through so you know what’s happening. Been thinking of you.
> 
> @playgirl666 thays great news lovely!
> 
> @daniyaaq i love feeling baby too! I think when your feeling rubbish it’s a lovely little reminder as to why!
> 
> today is my 4th babies birthday! The big 4! I’ve made him a cake and his just enjoying a morning of toys and playing computers with the rest of my monkeys!

Thanks hon. The wait is killing me I just want to know that my baby is OK and then I can look forward to my gender scan in 2 weeks. 



topazicatzbet said:


> Just got my dating scan through. 20th April so I will be a day short of 13 w.


Urghhh sorry its such a long wait hon. I was 12+6 when I had mine but I thought i was 12+3. 
With DS I didn't get my dating scan untill 13+3.
It feels like a eternity waiting for that scan.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet glad you’ve got a date but sucks as it feels so far away. Mines the 9th and I’ll be 13 weeks!

@sil my cycle was a really short one so I was just over 3 weeks when we found out... feels like forever doesn’t it. First tri is definitely a trying one!!!! So many worries and feeling pants! Won’t be long though until your scan! Excited to see a scan picture!

@Suggerhoney i so hope they can come through soon! When is your gender scan booked for? As if it’s only 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's booked for Saturday 10th April so 2 weeks today and it's at 9:20am. 

Feel like I have a real bump now it's definitely grown the last week or so.


----------



## Abii

Welcome and congrats new ladies:flower:

@ciz I'm glad all is good<3

@Suggerhoney that is definitely a boy lol, such a clear nub shot! That's actually pretty amazing. Huge congrats! And I hope everything turns out okay with the DS results. Hopefully not much longer:hugs:

I found baby on doppler today and he was moving a whole bunch, it was funny, sounded like a big fish in my stomach:haha: had a couple bouts of nausea but feeling pretty good today. Can't wait til my appt and then gender scan the week after that. April is going to be such a busy month for us. Baby appts, daughter's baptism, 3 birthday's, I'm excited that we have things to look forward too, just hope it won't end up being overwhelming. Hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry I don't get on much, hard to find the time when I have so many kids lol:wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you look good! Lovely bump. I can suck my bump in so mines just poor tummy muscles!!! I’m definitely the most bloated I’ve been just recently so evenings I look pregnant!

@Abii yay to finding baby! Always a lovely reassuring noise in these early days. Sounds like you have busy month coming up!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil definitely feels like forever when you find out early. Sickness and worries just makes you wanna get through first Tri as quick as possible. 

@Suggerhoney loving the bump. I’m so flat even my bloat is gone.


----------



## soloso

Has anyone experienced Middle of the night morning sickness? For the last 2 nights in a row I have woke up in the middle of the night feeling sick and then throwing up my tea from that night and it's bloody awful! Was hoping the first night was a one off now I'm worried this is going to happen every night. Urgh. X


----------



## daniyaaq

@soloso unfortunately I experience that as well. At least once a night I do, i actually don’t vomit throughout the day but sickness seems to hit the worst at night and throughout the entire night.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies

hope we are all doing ok,

@Suggerhoney you have such a perfect looking bump

@soloso sorry your feeling so sick during the night,

@sil i feel the exact same as you with time dragging, I am now 4+6 and feel like I been pregnant for ages, only found out a week ago haha 

@Mummy2Corban hope your son had a good birthday 

As for me boobs are still tender here and there and still getting the odd wet feeling and cramps still intermittent other than that I feel fine, we brought another clearblue digital as my husband thought be good just to take one a week later to be extra sure and managed to hold my wee for 6 hours haha, tbh I wasn’t desperate to go most the day so was trying to make sure I held it long as possible for a good results especially in the evening and got pregnant 2-3 which made me happy as last week it was 1-2,


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes my sickness ramps up over the course of the day. During the night I feel absolutely awful. I usually throw up my dinner just before I go to bed or close too. But yes for me the evening and during the night are the worst. I throw up during the day or gag a lot but like I say most nights I loose my dinner at bedtime. It sucks!!!!!

@Penguin20 yay to seeing that 2-3! And thank you he had a super day!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Abii said:


> Welcome and congrats new ladies:flower:
> 
> @ciz I'm glad all is good<3
> 
> @Suggerhoney that is definitely a boy lol, such a clear nub shot! That's actually pretty amazing. Huge congrats! And I hope everything turns out okay with the DS results. Hopefully not much longer:hugs:
> 
> I found baby on doppler today and he was moving a whole bunch, it was funny, sounded like a big fish in my stomach:haha: had a couple bouts of nausea but feeling pretty good today. Can't wait til my appt and then gender scan the week after that. April is going to be such a busy month for us. Baby appts, daughter's baptism, 3 birthday's, I'm excited that we have things to look forward too, just hope it won't end up being overwhelming. Hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry I don't get on much, hard to find the time when I have so many kids lol:wacko:



It's such a clear nub shot isn't it. I actually asked the sonographer where and what the nub was and she showed and pointed to that what u see in the picture.
It's for a boy nub I looked at DS 13 weeks scan pics and u can see his nub to and it's the exact same as this one hehe.
We cud of found out the gender with these blood results but we both declined, we just want to hear the baby is healthy and doesn't have DS or anything else and then we can look forward to our gender scan.





Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney you look good! Lovely bump. I can suck my bump in so mines just poor tummy muscles!!! I’m definitely the most bloated I’ve been just recently so evenings I look pregnant!
> 
> @Abii yay to finding baby! Always a lovely reassuring noise in these early days. Sounds like you have busy month coming up!

My bloat really went down just past 11 weeks and I felt so small and like I didn't look pregnant. This happened in the last few days. It just popped out.




daniyaaq said:


> @sil definitely feels like forever when you find out early. Sickness and worries just makes you wanna get through first Tri as quick as possible.
> 
> @Suggerhoney loving the bump. I’m so flat even my bloat is gone.


My bloat went away at just past 11 weeks and I felt so small and not preg


Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> hope we are all doing ok,
> 
> @Suggerhoney you have such a perfect looking bump
> 
> @soloso sorry your feeling so sick during the night,
> 
> @sil i feel the exact same as you with time dragging, I am now 4+6 and feel like I been pregnant for ages, only found out a week ago haha
> 
> @Mummy2Corban hope your son had a good birthday
> 
> As for me boobs are still tender here and there and still getting the odd wet feeling and cramps still intermittent other than that I feel fine, we brought another clearblue digital as my husband thought be good just to take one a week later to be extra sure and managed to hold my wee for 6 hours haha, tbh I wasn’t desperate to go most the day so was trying to make sure I held it long as possible for a good results especially in the evening and got pregnant 2-3 which made me happy as last week it was 1-2,


Thank you hon. 



So I definitely felt movements last night. 
I was lead down watching the TV and felt as if something was shifting or rolling. And also little taps. 
Right where the baby is. 
This is amazing because with my last 2 my placenta was anterior at the front so it took ages to feel movements. I was 18 weeks when I felt flutters with DS and I didn't feel kicks untill 21 weeks but it was so light.
I didn't feel obvious kicks until 28 weeks so feeling something at 14 weeks is lovely. 

Not been sleeping well because worrying about these results. 
:-(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I’m throwing up my dinner every night as well. Managing to keep down my breakfast and lunch most days but this morning my breakfast came back up. I end up only getting about 500 calories in in the day, but I’m laying in bed doing nothing so not expending any energy... I’ve lost 7 lbs but holding steady at 113lbs for a few days so maybe I won’t lost anymore. 9 weeks tomorrow and I hope it starts to get better after that! I’ve always had peak sickness at 9 weeks so here we go. 

I can’t even shower though ladies because I’m so nauseous and, I just feel absolutely gross lying in bed all day and not even showering. 

Tuesday is my dating scan, it’d be nice if they bumped me forward a few days even though I know my dates are spot on :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

My bloat seems to have gone over past 2 days and my sickness has been less too. 

Of course that then gets me worried. Still haven't been able to find a heartbeat with the doppler. 

Still over 3 weeks till my next scan.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu I feel awful but I’m managing to get the kids to schools etc so you must feel absolutely rotten. I’m so sorry! I’m hoping it’s not to long until you start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.

@topazicatzbet bring on scan time and second tri I say! I hate all the unknown! I know I’m going to be terrified on my scan day! Hoping all these bubba’s are all ok c


----------



## ciz

Sorry ladies I’m so quiet but I’m really struggling with sickness, tablets aren’t working. So I’m having to stay in bed. I feel so awful that hubs is having to do everything but as soon as I stand up I need to throw up. I can’t believe how early this has kicked in, I just hope it’ll ease soon. 
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i feel so deflated at the thought that this is about to get worse at 9 weeks. And yes, everytime I shower I step out and straight to vomit. I don’t even think I manage to get 500calories and I’m still working full time (barely). I’ve moved myself into our office interview room which has couches so even at work I’m just laying around with my laptop and occasionally nodding off. 
I’m surviving on Greek yogurt, lemons, any form of ginger drink and the occasional toast. Every time I’ve attempted to eat proper food/meal I can’t go past 3/4 spoons.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I’m throwing up my dinner every night as well. Managing to keep down my breakfast and lunch most days but this morning my breakfast came back up. I end up only getting about 500 calories in in the day, but I’m laying in bed doing nothing so not expending any energy... I’ve lost 7 lbs but holding steady at 113lbs for a few days so maybe I won’t lost anymore. 9 weeks tomorrow and I hope it starts to get better after that! I’ve always had peak sickness at 9 weeks so here we go.
> 
> I can’t even shower though ladies because I’m so nauseous and, I just feel absolutely gross lying in bed all day and not even showering.
> 
> Tuesday is my dating scan, it’d be nice if they bumped me forward a few days even though I know my dates are spot on :)


Oh hon bless you.
I lost 8lbs in this pregnancy and I'm slowly starting to gain again now. I went to down to just 8st 4 and now I'm 8st 8. My pre pregnancy weight was 8st 12 so a few more lbs and I will be back to that.
I really hope u start feeling better soon that must be horrible being sick all the time.

They mite bump u forward hon. I had dates spot on with O on cd10 should be 13+3 now and my first scan at 6+1 was bang on with when I ovulated.
Then I was put forward 5 days so u never know hon.
Unless I O earlier but that wud have to mean I O on cd5 and I was still bleeding that day. Didn't start doing OPKs untill cd8 and got my peak on cd9 and O pain cd10 then temp shot up cd11.
So it's a weird one.
I was originally due 30th September but now I've had the hospital dating scan and got my official due date it's now 25th September.
So u never know hon. Its always great to get put forward even just for a few days. I did not expect to be put forward 5 days tho that was a happy surprise.




topazicatzbet said:


> My bloat seems to have gone over past 2 days and my sickness has been less too.
> 
> Of course that then gets me worried. Still haven't been able to find a heartbeat with the doppler.
> 
> Still over 3 weeks till my next scan.

See its so hard isn't it hon. Ure feeling as sick as a dog and then when u haven't been feeling sick or boobs are less tender u panic.
I did find my symptoms came and went in the early stages, like i wud say even at ure stage my symptoms were worse somedays then others.

I do know some womon can start feeling better around 9 weeks because the placenta is getting ready to take over.
I'm sorry u haven't managed to find baby yet hon. Baby at 9/10 weeks is still tiny and they can move at that stage so it's harder to find.
When u go for ure scan take notice of where they put the probe thing and that's where u need to aim ure doppler. When I went for the Harmony last Wednesday I got told off for using my doppler she told me it's best to not use one until 14 weeks because of how small baby is and how hard it can be to find and cause unnecessary stress.
I've had a fair bit of practice tho because I used a doppler with DS so I kind of new where to look. But when I was looking ealier on I did find it difficult to find baby. It's much easier now with baby being bigger but when I was doing it at 9 10 weeks there was a few times I freekes out because I cudnt find it.
Some womon say a full bladder helps but I find it easier with a empty bladder.
Hope ure scan comes around quickly hon.




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu I feel awful but I’m managing to get the kids to schools etc so you must feel absolutely rotten. I’m so sorry! I’m hoping it’s not to long until you start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> @topazicatzbet bring on scan time and second tri I say! I hate all the unknown! I know I’m going to be terrified on my scan day! Hoping all these bubba’s are all ok c



Ahhh ure bound to be nervous hon I was for mine. Then when I had the scan I felt so much better but then I got them results.
It's killing me waiting for these new results.
I really I hear back this week and I get low risk.
I just want to start enjoying my pregnancy again. At the moment I just feel on standstill.

Just praying my baby is healthy and I pray that for all us ladies that we all have healthy babies[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu i feel so deflated at the thought that this is about to get worse at 9 weeks. And yes, everytime I shower I step out and straight to vomit. I don’t even think I manage to get 500calories and I’m still working full time (barely). I’ve moved myself into our office interview room which has couches so even at work I’m just laying around with my laptop and occasionally nodding off.
> I’m surviving on Greek yogurt, lemons, any form of ginger drink and the occasional toast. Every time I’ve attempted to eat proper food/meal I can’t go past 3/4 spoons.


So sorry ure feeling so poorly to hon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i done some reading on high results and in most cases it all came back fine even which much higher odds of ds. I’ve got all crossed that it is the case for you too! And that those results come in this week for you. X


----------



## playgirl666

Had some sad news this morning, my nan passed away this morning :( x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 im so sorry to hear this. Sending big hugs to you xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daniyaaq

Going to my midwife appointment and I’ve officially hit the severe morning sickness borderline HG criteria, I’m sick more than 4 times a day and barely have any food stay in my stomach at all. :nope: I’m pretty certain I’m pushing my body a little too far. 

anyone else hate naps? I feel awful after a nap, I wake up feeling the absolute worst. Which sucks cos I’m so tired and need them just to get through the day.


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies, got my dating scan next Thursday and see the consultant x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 mine is the Friday but I’ve a FaceTime call with my consultant after that


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> Had some sad news this morning, my nan passed away this morning :( x

 So sorry


----------



## Weemcb26

Hi ladies, had another wee scan today up at hospital given my past history and baby is doing great, 10 weeks today. Be glad to get the 12 week scan out the road xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhhhh that’s the cutest gummy bear! Glad all is looking good!


----------



## Weemcb26

Thanks hun been so worried with all this sickness that baby wasn’t getting enough but must be getting what it needs from somewhere lol xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s always a worry isn’t it but trying to be healthy when you feel so rotten isn’t easy xx


----------



## Weemcb26

It’s really not!! Iv taken a shinning to veggie pizza lately but every time it comes straight back up xx


----------



## daniyaaq

They always seem to get what they need somewhere not sure where. I spent half of my pregnancy with DD2 throwing up every single thing I eat and surviving on IV drips. Had so many scans out of worry by she was growing just fine.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i done some reading on high results and in most cases it all came back fine even which much higher odds of ds. I’ve got all crossed that it is the case for you too! And that those results come in this week for you. X


Awwww bless u for looking into it hon that's so nice of you and does give me some encouragement.
Today was working day 3 and haven't heard anything. Wud a high risk result come back quicker. My nan says no news is good news.
Really hope I hear soon and all is ok[-o&lt;




playgirl666 said:


> Had some sad news this morning, my nan passed away this morning :( x


I'm so sorry sweetheart sending u big hugs





daniyaaq said:


> Going to my midwife appointment and I’ve officially hit the severe morning sickness borderline HG criteria, I’m sick more than 4 times a day and barely have any food stay in my stomach at all. :nope: I’m pretty certain I’m pushing my body a little too far.
> 
> anyone else hate naps? I feel awful after a nap, I wake up feeling the absolute worst. Which sucks cos I’m so tired and need them just to get through the day.


Oh hon u poor thing I really hope this passes for you ASAP. How awful bless you




Weemcb26 said:


> Hi ladies, had another wee scan today up at hospital given my past history and baby is doing great, 10 weeks today. Be glad to get the 12 week scan out the road xx
> 
> View attachment 1096640

Ahhh hello baby. So glad scan went well


----------



## Suggerhoney

Spoke to soon about feeling sick. Been feeling sick all day today and boobs are so sore


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney waiting for results can be torture. Especially when so much rests on the results. Every day is closer to getting those results. We are all here for you lovely!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney waiting for results can be torture. Especially when so much rests on the results. Every day is closer to getting those results. We are all here for you lovely!

Thank you hon. 
Today was working day 4 its going so slow


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> Today was working day 4 its going so slow

How do they send you the results. Post or e mail.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> How do they send you the results. Post or e mail.


It's a phone call hon then I think they send email after the phone call but they said they will call first if results are good or bad. 
Still nothing that's 4 working days now. 
Not sure if u get bad results u get them earlier or not because they didn't say. They just said it can take up to 10 working days :-(​


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hopefully the 10 days is worse case and the come through much quicker xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I would imagine it's the same time frame food or bad. Just a case if them getting round to processing your sample.


----------



## daniyaaq

Had scan today. Measured spot on, I really had my fingers crossed to be put ahead a bit.

heartbeat around 167. Didn’t get to hear at the scan but ended up in hospital and was able to hear it. Just here getting fluids.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great pic. Hope the fluids make you feel better


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hello baby! Glad all looks good... sucks a little you didn’t get put ahead but hey if all looks good then that’s awesome. Sorry to hear your getting fluids... does that help make you feel any better?

how is everyone else? Any scans/appointments this week?

I’m starting to really shit myself about my dating scan. Because I’ve been useless and not sorted an early scan I’m worried about it being a molar. I don’t feel the same and I’ve not had a minor bleed like I did with the molar but you know what I mean when your worried. Also can’t stop thinking other bad things. Ahhhhh! I know what will be will be and there isn’t anything I can do but it’s hard isn’t it! Sorry for the ramble but it’s just niggling away. Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Totally normal to worry and even more so when you have had a bad outcome in the past. 

I had an early scan and saw a heartbeat but I'm still worrying something has gone wrong and I'm gonna get to my scan and be told I'm having another mmc. 

There are so many of us here that have has bad outcome before. Roll on second tri, not long now ladies. 

I ve had some stabbing pains the past few days. I'm hoping it's a good thing and means things are growing and that's causing the pains.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Its so hard not to worry. I heard babys heartbeat for the first time on my doppler today. Its taken a huge weight off but still can't help worrying at the same time.

On a positive/worrying note my nausea has gotten way better this week which is strange because with my last 2 pregnancies 9 weeks was the worst. Anyone else's nausea easing up a bit?


----------



## playgirl666

My sickness has def eased up alot over the past week or so x


----------



## sadeyedlady

playgirl666 said:


> My sickness has def eased up alot over the past week or so x

It makes so much of a difference right


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pretty sure I just managed to find babies hb on the doppler at 174


----------



## RachRav

Hey, ladies! I’ve been a MIA but checking in regularly to see how everyone was. I’ve been super paranoid with this pregnancy. I’m 6 weeks and 4 days now and have only had a few waves of nausea starting about three days ago. It seemed worse three days ago which makes me worry. Boobies are still tender and bigger. I just wish I could have a scan already to ease my worries. Anyone else experience inconsistent, non reassuring nausea? 

@soloso 
Just read your post about your middle of the night nausea. With all three of my previous kiddos, I was the most sick at night. Unisom and a b12 vitamin taken before bed helps!


----------



## daniyaaq

The fluids do help, I feel less shaky and dizzy once I had them. They also have me potassium as I was really low.

The doctor was nice optimistic too gave me ondansetron through IV, even though I told her never helped. Then had me eat and observe for an hour if I didn’t vomit she would be discharging.

Now generally I can keep food in for an hour if I don’t move so naturally I passed her test. By the time we got to the car I had started vomiting, then twice more before I even made it home.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Pretty sure I just managed to find babies hb on the doppler at 174

Yay for heartbeat, my Doppler is arriving in the next few days, although with Easter holidays probably next week. I’m excited.


----------



## Suggerhoney

RachRav said:


> Hey, ladies! I’ve been a MIA but checking in regularly to see how everyone was. I’ve been super paranoid with this pregnancy. I’m 6 weeks and 4 days now and have only had a few waves of nausea starting about three days ago. It seemed worse three days ago which makes me worry. Boobies are still tender and bigger. I just wish I could have a scan already to ease my worries. Anyone else experience inconsistent, non reassuring nausea?
> 
> @soloso
> Just read your post about your middle of the night nausea. With all three of my previous kiddos, I was the most sick at night. Unisom and a b12 vitamin taken before bed helps!


Hi yes I did not have any symptoms untill 6 weeks and even then the neasea was not that bad and somedays I wudnt get any at all and wud worry. 
Boovs were on off to. About 9 weeks my symptoms picked up and still get neasea now and boobs are sore vainy and huge and heavy. 
I always find my symptoms pick up later on around 9 10 weeks. 
It's totally normol for symptoms to come and go esp in very early pregnancy. .but I know its hard not to worry. 


Totally normol to be anxious about scans ladies. 
I was so nervous for all of mine and esp the 12 weeks one. 

Still no results from the harmony test. It's working day 5 or 6 today. 
Bloods were taken last Wednesday. 

I unfortunately have started itching the last few days and I had I ICP in my last to pregnancies. Thankfully I had my first consultant appointment today and he saw my scratches and arranged for me to have some bloods done to check liver function and bile acid levels. 

With my last pregnancy the itching strated early around 10 11 weeks and I was diagnosed at 17 weeels. 

Dr told me if they come back elevated he will put me on the medication I was put on last time. 
For the mean time I have some Piriton and cream with menthal in. 

Had a scare with the doppler because midwife cudnt find heartbeat but she managed to find it in the end and the consultant was happy with it. 
Plan is 
Regular growth scans from 24 weeks and induction at 37 weeks which works out around 4th September. 
I know things can change later on and dates can be moved forward but hopefully I make it to 36 37 weeks. 

Bump has popped again and looking very pregnant now. 
Not felt any movements since a few days ago but think I felt like something was rolling last night. No obvious movements yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Had scan today. Measured spot on, I really had my fingers crossed to be put ahead a bit.
> 
> heartbeat around 167. Didn’t get to hear at the scan but ended up in hospital and was able to hear it. Just here getting fluids.
> 
> View attachment 1096719


Awwww hello baby. 
Sorry u wasn't put forward hon maybe they will at ure 12 week scan u never know. 
Main thing Is healthy baby tho but it is nice being put forward esp in the first trimester. 
Sorry ure in hospital tho hon and i really hope the IV fluids help. 
And you can get home soon


----------



## KatVM

daniyaaq said:


> Hi mamas, tag me for EDD updates and gender updates.
> 
> 
> *25th September*
> 
> @Suggerhoney
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER DUE DATES *
> 
> *3rd*
> @wrapunzel
> 
> *8th*
> @Abii
> 
> *14th*
> @angie90
> 
> *15th*
> @Mummy2Corban
> 
> *17th*
> @playgirl666
> 
> *27th*
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *28th *
> @Weemcb26
> 
> *30th*
> @sadeyedlady
> 
> *31st*
> @JessaBear36
> 
> 
> *NOVEMBER DUE DATES *
> *
> 1st*
> @Tasha36089 :angel:
> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> *3rd*
> @Marqelle93
> @Lunabelle
> 
> *4th*
> @zoeb1234
> 
> *5th*
> @Ruskiegirl :angel:
> 
> *6th*
> @daniyaaq :yellow:
> 
> *14th*
> @ciz
> 
> *15th*
> @loeylo :angel:
> 
> *19th*
> @soloso
> @RachRav
> 
> *26th*
> @sil
> @sallyhansen76 :angel:
> 
> *29th*
> @Penguin20
> 
> *30th*
> @JJB2
> ​

Cautiously looking at November 28 for our due date! Based on LMP I’m 5 weeks and 4 days but I ovulate on day 20 of my cycle so not 100%!


----------



## RachRav

Thank you @Suggerhoney That eases my anxiety a bit! Fingers crossed you get your harmony results soon and that you don’t have ICP! Glad your midwife was able to locate the heartbeat ✨.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Pretty sure I just managed to find babies hb on the doppler at 174



Yay that's the HB hon. Mine was in the 170s when I was ure stage. 
So happy u found it. Definitely baby definitely not ures at that speed. 
I find they sound like a train or a galloping horse. 
Mine goes between the 2 so very confusing. 
Gender scan is a week on Saturday can't believe how fast that's come around. 
Hope I get the results soon and they are all good and then I can really look forward to my gender scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

RachRav said:


> Thank you @Suggerhoney That eases my anxiety a bit! Fingers crossed you get your harmony results soon and that you don’t have ICP! Glad your midwife was able to locate the heartbeat ✨.



Thank you hon.


----------



## daniyaaq

@KatVM welcome and congratulations! I have added you to front post.


----------



## daniyaaq

I know we all have sickness and feeling miserable all round but what’s everyone got planned for Easter. 

I will be forcing myself to travel because I’m craving specific potato bake that my best friend makes. Fingers crossed it’s worth it, I been lucky enough to be able to eat since my hospital trip.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@KatVM congratulations and welcome!

@daniyaaq im glad you’ve managed to eat a bit since your hospital visit. I think your trip will be worth it if you get what your craving and even more of a bonus it doesn’t make you feel sick! 

@Suggerhoney another few days down! The 10 days is in sight! Hoping you get the results ASAP!!!!

We shall be seeing my brother at some point over the weekend and maybe go for a walk somewhere? Easter hunt for the babies on Sunday.... I’m just gonna be sulking because I would give anything to enjoy a cup of tea and a shit load of chocolate it it either makes me wanna puke or I puke!!! Never mind! 

I totally agree with you on bring on the second tri! A week tomorrow I have my scan!!!! It can’t come quick enough!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Please keep my baby in ure prayers ladies I'm at the hospital strated bleeding and cramping so worried:cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney whats happening? Oh honey I’m so sorry! What a worry xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm still in A&E waiting. I woke up and was bleeding like the start of a period. And cramps in uterus and back. 
Just hope everything is ok. I'm scared I'm going to lose the baby.


----------



## hayleight87

Hello ladies, I'm hayleigh 33 from Peterborough. I'm expecting baby number 4 roughly November 27th.

This is my partners first baby so it's like I'm starting all again with the questions he is asking 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## hayleight87

Thinking of you, praying everything is OK xx



Suggerhoney said:


> I'm still in A&E waiting. I woke up and was bleeding like the start of a period. And cramps in uterus and back.
> Just hope everything is ok. I'm scared I'm going to lose the baby.


----------



## playgirl666

hayleight87 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm hayleigh 33 from Peterborough. I'm expecting baby number 4 roughly November 27th.
> 
> This is my partners first baby so it's like I'm starting all again with the questions he is asking
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

Are u from Peterborough, UK? X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope all is OK Suggerhoney.


----------



## hayleight87

Yes just out side Peterborough, a place called whittlesey  




playgirl666 said:


> Are u from Peterborough, UK?


----------



## RachRav

Thinking of you @Suggerhoney ✨ My heart goes out to you! Hoping all is well.


----------



## playgirl666

hayleight87 said:


> Yes just out side Peterborough, a place called whittlesey :)

I'm from Peterborough aswell :) x


----------



## soloso

Suggerhoney said:


> Please keep my baby in ure prayers ladies I'm at the hospital strated bleeding and cramping so worried:cry:

Oh my goodness praying hard for you I hope everything is OK [-o&lt;:hugs2::hug:


----------



## hayleight87

Aww yay, it's good to know there are members close by  




playgirl666 said:


> I'm from Peterborough aswell :) x


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Hope everything is ok


----------



## angie90

Thinking of you @Suggerhoney sorry not been on! Still struggling with the loss of my dad but will pop in more often! Your in my thoughts xx


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

Not said much last few days as been full
of cold and felt rubbish 
Welcome any newbies :)
And hope everyone is doing and feeling ok.

So I had some intense cramping on the left hand side of my abdomen and some pink discharge when I wiped a couple times yesterday, the cramping lasted all day yesterday but pink discharge was only there a couple times when I wiped. Fingers crossed I had no pink discharge today and the cramping seems to have eased other than the odd 10 minute niggle but feel like my boobs are no longer swollen they feel a little tender but only if I push on them, got appointment at EPU on Saturday but soooo nervous they are going to say something wrong or I might start getting pink discharge again before then :cry:
Husband being positive but I can’t go to the toilet without be worried there going to pink again or worse. Never had bleeding with my first only after sex or after a scan so never worries me.
Sorry to be so negative just waited so long for this


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had my scan and they bumped me forward 1 day, due Oct 31 now :) I’m pleased with that. Baby’s HB was 174. My sister was due on October 22 but they bumped her back an entire week at her scan so now she’s due 2 days before me ha! But she says she knows her dates and is sticking with her original date... it’s her first baby so she knows everything ;)

Still throwing up all the time here and bed ridden. Hoping it starts to get better next week. I’ve been off work for 2 weeks and I’m hoping I can get back in 2 weeks. 

no Easter plans where I am in Canada because we’re still in Covid lockdown.


----------



## angie90

I had my dating scan today and measuring 12+1 and due the 13th October. I’m pleased about that because at my early scan they dates me a week behind and baby’s now all caught up! Eveything was looking good and we’ve decided we will find out the gender this time! Would love a little girl!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Penguin hope all goes well at the epu. I had some pink discharge when I wiped with ds3 and all turned out well. 

Angie great scan pic 

Reiko way for being bumped forward. 

My sickness is a lot better now, still in the background after dinner till bed but much more manageable. 

I managed to find babies hb again with the doppler and was able to record it this time so dh could hear it.


----------



## Penguin20

topazicatzbet said:


> Penguin hope all goes well at the epu. I had some pink discharge when I wiped with ds3 and all turned out well.
> 
> Angie great scan pic
> 
> Reiko way for being bumped forward.
> 
> My sickness is a lot better now, still in the background after dinner till bed but much more manageable.
> 
> I managed to find babies hb again with the doppler and was able to record it this time so dh could hear it.

Thank you for the reassurance :)


----------



## hayleight87

Good luck at EPU Saturday, praying for positive results 



Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Not said much last few days as been full
> of cold and felt rubbish
> Welcome any newbies :)
> And hope everyone is doing and feeling ok.
> 
> So I had some intense cramping on the left hand side of my abdomen and some pink discharge when I wiped a couple times yesterday, the cramping lasted all day yesterday but pink discharge was only there a couple times when I wiped. Fingers crossed I had no pink discharge today and the cramping seems to have eased other than the odd 10 minute niggle but feel like my boobs are no longer swollen they feel a little tender but only if I push on them, got appointment at EPU on Saturday but soooo nervous they are going to say something wrong or I might start getting pink discharge again before then :cry:
> Husband being positive but I can’t go to the toilet without be worried there going to pink again or worse. Never had bleeding with my first only after sex or after a scan so never worries me.
> Sorry to be so negative just waited so long for this


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 I lost my dad 12 years ago and even though it’s easier to accept now I still miss him so so much. Words can’t explain how much I need him at times. I feel your pain so please if you need us we are here! Big hugs! Great news that bubs is all caught up! Fingers crossed for a pink bundle for you!

@Reiko_ctu yay to a Halloween baby!!!! Wonder if you’ll actually get a Halloween baby! I’m so sorry your still feeling so poorly! It’s so sucky! I’m crossing all fingers that you’ll be feeling much better very soon.

@Penguin20 there are so many worries in the first tri. I’m hoping the cramps are just baby settling in and just a small bleed working it’s way out. At least you have a scan booked for Saturday to find out what’s going on. Hoping all is well! Sending hugs x

@Suggerhoney hope all is ok x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I've not long got home what a long day.

Anyway they checked babies HB with a doppler and found it and said it was good.

I also had a internal examination to check cervix and to see If there was blood.
There wasn't any blood but she said there was some discharge but it looked normol.

She told me my cervix is shut but right near where the entrance is I have a errosion, which she explained is like a blood vessel and can get easily irritated and bleed.

She said she thinks that's what it is but cant be 100% sure and she can't tell me if this will or won't lead to a miscarriage.

I just have to rest and if I bleed again or get pain I have to go back.


I had my bile acid levels come back and its at a 7 which is normal.


The bleeding has completely stopped now.
I really really hope they won't be any more.
That was so scary.


----------



## topazicatzbet

So glad all looks OK. I ve been checking regularly for an update. Take it easy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Not said much last few days as been full
> of cold and felt rubbish
> Welcome any newbies :)
> And hope everyone is doing and feeling ok.
> 
> So I had some intense cramping on the left hand side of my abdomen and some pink discharge when I wiped a couple times yesterday, the cramping lasted all day yesterday but pink discharge was only there a couple times when I wiped. Fingers crossed I had no pink discharge today and the cramping seems to have eased other than the odd 10 minute niggle but feel like my boobs are no longer swollen they feel a little tender but only if I push on them, got appointment at EPU on Saturday but soooo nervous they are going to say something wrong or I might start getting pink discharge again before then :cry:
> Husband being positive but I can’t go to the toilet without be worried there going to pink again or worse. Never had bleeding with my first only after sex or after a scan so never worries me.
> Sorry to be so negative just waited so long for this


So sorry hon. 
It's so worrying isn't it. 
I had spotting pink (when wiping) on and off until 7 weeks. 
I had a bleed at 6 weeks and another bleed today at 14+5 weeks. 
It really is scary seeing any blood in pregnancy. 

My baby is still alive and has a good HB but I'm still worried. 
My bleeding has completely stopped now. 


Spotting is very very common in First trimester hon. 


I really hope all goes well on Saturday at the EPU. 
I will be thinking of you. 

I hope we both don't see anymore blood again untill we are full term and in labour getting the show and that's it.


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. Hope your all ok. I’m still really struggling with sickness and just feeling so rotten. I refuse to call it morning sickness as it lasts all day and night! I’m counting my blessings that I’m only sick a couple times a day and keeping some food and drink down. Lucozade and salted crisps my savours so far... really healthy I know. Currently 1:11am typing with my 2 older babies in bed snoring away with me hubs been kicked out no room, little ones missing me as I’m in bed most of time now. I can’t wait to tell my dd mummy is sick because of a baby growing in her tummy. @Suggerhoney so glad baby is ok I got so worried reading you had a bleed xxx


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you ladies for all your support and reassurance, I’m only going to be 5+5 tomorrow so I know I won’t be able to see much but fingers crossed baby is growing as it should be at this stage 

@Suggerhoney So glad everything is ok, fingers crossed no more bleeding or cramps and you can enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I’m so glad your home and all seems as though it’s ok. Hopefully it is just an irritated blood vessel which I’m sure I’ve read about before... still it’s not nice seeing blood. Big hugs!!!!! Let’s hope that’s the end of it! 

@Penguin20 hopefully you’ll see everything you need to at this point! Be thinking of you. Update us once you know x

@ciz sorry your still feeling yuk! At least you got some snuggles with your babies. I hate feeling ill I find I don’t do as much with my babies and I feel bad but I think there’s so many of them they don’t seem to notice to much! Haha! Are you planning on a special surprise to tell your littles about this bubba?


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m so glad your home and all seems as though it’s ok. Hopefully it is just an irritated blood vessel which I’m sure I’ve read about before... still it’s not nice seeing blood. Big hugs!!!!! Let’s hope that’s the end of it!
> 
> @Penguin20 hopefully you’ll see everything you need to at this point! Be thinking of you. Update us once you know x
> 
> @ciz sorry your still feeling yuk! At least you got some snuggles with your babies. I hate feeling ill I find I don’t do as much with my babies and I feel bad but I think there’s so many of them they don’t seem to notice to much! Haha! Are you planning on a special surprise to tell your littles about this bubba?

Ye I think we might do a little gender/baby surprise for her to do. Not quite sure how to go about it yet. She’s only 7 so can’t make it too difficult to connect the dots of what’s happening haha.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhhh I do love a surprise. With no.4 we done a little letter from baby. Baby no.5 the elf came for an elf breakfast and the elf told them. I’m not sure exactly what we will do this time. My 6 year old DD has been watching gender reveals so maybe if we find out we will do something like that! I dunno?!


----------



## sil

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I've been busy with the kids and I also haven't been feeling well. I am 6 weeks today but the past 4 days or so I've felt awful. I'm not throwing up, but I constantly feel on the edge and almost wish I would just so I could get a little relief. I didn't have morning sickness with my last 3 children so this is new to me.


----------



## RachRav

@Suggerhoney I’m so glad baby is okay! Praying you continue to get good news and that the bleeding stays gone! 

@sil I’m right there with ya. I hit 7 weeks today and the constant nausea started yesterday. I am thankful for it because it gives me reassurance but it sure is icky! 

So on Wednesday I went to a local 3D/4D scan place and got a reassurance ultrasound. Got to see my little bean measuring right on track at 6weeks 5 days and the heartbeat. ✨


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil so sucky your feeling poorly! I’ve had nausea/sickness in all mine so just knew it would happen again. Hopefully it bogs off for you soon.

@RachRav so pleased you got to see bubs and all measured on track!

will you ladies be finding out babies sex?


----------



## RachRav

@Mummy2Corban Thank you . Since I’ve found out with my last three, I’m leaning more toward letting it be a surprise. BUT hubby would rather find out... We shall see! What about you?


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil so sucky your feeling poorly! I’ve had nausea/sickness in all mine so just knew it would happen again. Hopefully it bogs off for you soon.
> 
> @RachRav so pleased you got to see bubs and all measured on track!
> 
> will you ladies be finding out babies sex?

Thank you, I’m not used to feeling unwell. Hopefully it doesn’t last too long but I’m still so early I have a feeling it will be awhile. 

I haven’t decided yet if I’ll find out the sex of the baby. I found out with my first 3 (boy, boy, girl) but since this is our last baby I thought it might be nice to have a surprise. DH wants to know ASAP as he is a planner. We will think on it


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We have never found out with all 5 so that’s why I’m slightly swaying towards finding out?!


----------



## playgirl666

I found out with my other 4 so I will def be finding out this time, in about 5 weeks time :) , I have my 12 week scan on Thursday! Getting nervous x


----------



## topazicatzbet

We found out with our 3 boys so will be finding out again. Fully expecting another boy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 mines on Friday! We poop our pants together!!!!!!!!

@topazicatzbet would you like a girl?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 mines on Friday! We poop our pants together!!!!!!!!
> 
> @topazicatzbet would you like a girl?

I would love a girl. I suffered badly with gender disappointment last time. I'm hoping I will manage better this time after my mmc.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah hun I hope that you get a bundle of pink. When will you find out?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ah hun I hope that you get a bundle of pink. When will you find out?

I'm gonna ring on tue and book a private scan for 15th may. 

My boys are amazing and I love them to bits so another will be great too. I ll just have to accept I wasn't meant to have a girl. But they better give me grand daughters to buy cute dresses for. Lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I can’t wait to find out what I’m having. From my ultrasound I got boy vibes even though it’s just a little blobby gummy bear right now :)

I have 3 girls and I’d love another girl but everyone in our family would like a brother :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet of course you love your boys but I can imagine it must be tough wanting a girl. I do slightly sway for a girl this time round as My last 2 are boys but hey I’ll be happy whatever if baby is healthy. Got all crossed lovely!!!!

@Reiko_ctu little gummy!!! I wonder if you are team blue?! My boys always talk more boys and my girls always say girl!!! Haha!


----------



## topazicatzbet

My boys all want a sister.


----------



## daniyaaq

My youngest has prayed it’s a girl. I don’t know what I want I think I’ll be good either way.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 hope your scan goes ok x


----------



## playgirl666

Heres bump at 11 weeks, I finally heared babys heartbeat loud and clear last night :) 5 days till scan x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 lovely bump! I can suck my bump in so mines just slack muscles from the rest of them!!!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations to all the scans ladies so glad they went well.

@playgirl666 hope Thursday comes around quickly for you.


Thanks for all the support ladies 

So since Thursday I haven't had any more bleeding at all.
Babies HB still beating away today. Still not feeling movements. Thought I did about a week ago but nothing since.

15 weeks today so hoping to start feeling movements soon.

My gender scan is on Saturday, I can't believe how fast its come around and I'm really excited to find out what we are having.

I should get the Harmony results sometime this week too so its a big week.

Been reading alot about cervical errosions and just reading the stories is so me.
One womon bled 9 times right up untill 20 weeks with hers. I'm hoping I don't have any more bleeding because seeing blood esp being this far in my pregnancy is just terrifying.

@Penguin20 good luck with ure scan today hon.

I've notice there a few ladies that don't come on here anymore and I do hope they are ok.

Anyway wishing u all a lovely holy Saturday.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

thank you for the good luck wishes, I had more pink spotting yesterday and this morning which turned darker at my appointment.

Had my scan and they said everything looks as it should for the moment and can’t see any reason for pain or the bleeding/spotting. Saw the yolk sac but no heartbeat but am only 5+5 so got a scan next Saturday to see if heartbeat has formed but they said everything is how it should be and what they expect to see at this stage and they said 50% of women bleed during the first trimester.. so fingers crossed everything settles down and I see the heartbeat on next Saturday


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy 15 weeks! I also read about cervical erosions. But I agree seeing blood at any point during pregnancy isn’t nice. I’m hoping that’s it for you now. Cannot believe you have your gender scan on Saturday!!!! Let’s hope these results come through quick for you this week. 

I’ve usually felt my babies between 16/18 weeks apart from baby 2 and she was 20/21 weeks. I don’t think it will be long for you!

ive noticed a few as well. @wrapunzel hasnt been on either so I’m hoping all is well seeing as she was having issues?!

has anyone else got anything this week?
@playgirl666 your scan is Thursday?
Mine is Friday
@Suggerhoney you’ve a gender scan Saturday

Anyone else?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 well I’m glad they have found no reason for your spotting/bleeding. At least all is were it should be and everything looks on track. It’s amazing how different things can look in a matter of days . At least your booked in for another scan next week.


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 well I’m glad they have found no reason for your spotting/bleeding. At least all is were it should be and everything looks on track. It’s amazing how different things can look in a matter of days . At least your booked in for another scan next week.

Thank you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> thank you for the good luck wishes, I had more pink spotting yesterday and this morning which turned darker at my appointment.
> 
> Had my scan and they said everything looks as it should for the moment and can’t see any reason for pain or the bleeding/spotting. Saw the yolk sac but no heartbeat but am only 5+5 so got a scan next Saturday to see if heartbeat has formed but they said everything is how it should be and what they expect to see at this stage and they said 50% of women bleed during the first trimester.. so fingers crossed everything settles down and I see the heartbeat on next Saturday



So glad all is ok hon. I think u will see a lovely little HB on Saturday hon. 5+5 is a bit early for the HB but when u go on Saturday ure be coming on 7 weeks so u will see a HB then.
I remember with my DD I had a scan around 5+4 weeks and we just see the gestational sack and I think yolk sac, they thought they cud see the fetal pole but it was tiny like so so teany weeny. 
I had to go back at 7 weeks exactly and I was so nervous waiting that week and a bit. But went along at 7 weeks and saw beanie and a HB. Hopefully this week will go by quickly for you hon. 
I have my gender scan on Saturday so that's both me and you have scans on the same day, I will definitely be thinking of you hon. 
Sorry about the spotting I know how scary it is.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney happy 15 weeks! I also read about cervical erosions. But I agree seeing blood at any point during pregnancy isn’t nice. I’m hoping that’s it for you now. Cannot believe you have your gender scan on Saturday!!!! Let’s hope these results come through quick for you this week.
> 
> I’ve usually felt my babies between 16/18 weeks apart from baby 2 and she was 20/21 weeks. I don’t think it will be long for you!
> 
> ive noticed a few as well. @wrapunzel hasnt been on either so I’m hoping all is well seeing as she was having issues?!
> 
> has anyone else got anything this week?
> @playgirl666 your scan is Thursday?
> Mine is Friday
> @Suggerhoney you’ve a gender scan Saturday
> 
> Anyone else?



Yes @wrapunzel and also there was a few more ladies that have Gone quite I just hope they are ok.


----------



## Penguin20

Suggerhoney said:


> So glad all is ok hon. I think u will see a lovely little HB on Saturday hon. 5+5 is a bit early for the HB but when u go on Saturday ure be coming on 7 weeks so u will see a HB then.
> I remember with my DD I had a scan around 5+4 weeks and we just see the gestational sack and I think yolk sac, they thought they cud see the fetal pole but it was tiny like so so teany weeny.
> I had to go back at 7 weeks exactly and I was so nervous waiting that week and a bit. But went along at 7 weeks and saw beanie and a HB. Hopefully this week will go by quickly for you hon.
> I have my gender scan on Saturday so that's both me and you have scans on the same day, I will definitely be thinking of you hon.
> Sorry about the spotting I know how scary it is.

Thank you for your support, how exciting are you going to find out the gender ?


----------



## playgirl666

Yes I have my scan on Thursday and see the consultant after my scan and blood test, im abit nervous, but feel better now I heared the heartbeat nice and loud last night x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 do you see your consultant face to face? I have a FaceTime call after mine on Friday. I’m quietly shitting myself and specially because I’ve got to go on my own! I’m glad you found bubba does help give a bit of reassurance!


----------



## playgirl666

Yes I see them face to face, they always book me in straight after my scans x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah that’s what I normally do but this time is a video call?


----------



## daniyaaq

First Tri is always so awful makes it hard to keep up with forums. I remember with my last pregnancy I went missing as well, just too miserable to be on. Hopefully we get them back to give updates soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Arg can't find my little monkey now with the doppler. They must have wriggled away. im hearing a lot more of what I think is placenta, I wonder if I have an anterior one and as its grown its hiding baby. Will leave it a few days and try again.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet I know the feeling. Couldnt find heartbeat for a week and found it again this morning.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> @topazicatzbet I know the feeling. Couldnt find heartbeat for a week and found it again this morning.

That makes me feel better. 
Naughty babies hiding from us.


----------



## playgirl666

Its also very hit and miss for me in finding the heartbeat x


----------



## sil

When did you first start hearing baby on Doppler? I’m 6+2 now and think I’m going to start trying at 8 weeks. I forget when I heard it in past pregnancies


----------



## sadeyedlady

@sil Only bought the doppler at 9 weeks but heard it then. Its soooo difficult to find though!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Midwives sometimes can’t find the hb on Doppler till 16 weeks! It can be tricky till then.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I managed to find it at 10 weeks but think I just got lucky as it's back to hiding. I'm not worrying as I know it's so difficult to find at this stage. I haven't bothered with one in my other pregnancies but as we don't get to see a midwife til 28 weeks now I thought it would be nice for dh and I to listen in.


----------



## angie90

I can’t find the heartbeat when I try! I’ve got no gel left and don’t know if that’s makes any difference? All was ok at the 12 weeks can last week so not worrying too much about it! Thought I was coming out of the sickness but Jusy went to have my roast dinner snd the smell of the meat turned my stomach! I’ve got no real cravings but a whole list of food I can’t look at or smell haha!! Anyone else finding that?


----------



## wrapunzel

I’m doing fine, thanks for thinking of me. My earlier complications both resolved and I am instead being plagued by early BH instead. Been feeling fetal movement for a few weeks now which is so fun


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Pending
Will be finding out gender on Saturday hon at the gender scan.


@sil
I tried at 8 weeks and cudnt find HB.
Found it around 9 weeks but it was so quiet I guess where babies are so teeny at that stage.
I can find baby easily now and it's loud. 
I was told off for using my doppler early and was told it shouldn't be used untill 14 to 15 weeks because b4 then the baby is just so small and can be very hard to find and cause unnecessary stress.
But I still used it haha. 



wrapunzel said:


> I’m doing fine, thanks for thinking of me. My earlier complications both resolved and I am instead being plagued by early BH instead. Been feeling fetal movement for a few weeks now which is so fun


So glad ure OK hon. 
Oh u lucky thing. 
I'm still not feeling any movements at all. I think I felt something a week ago but nothing since I'm 15+1 weeks so was hoping to be feeling something by now. 
I will ask at my gender scan on Saturday where my placenta is. 

At my 10 week scan she thought it was at the back but I'm wondering if it's anterior again like with my last 2 and thats why I'm not feeling anything. 
Can't wait to start feeling movements.
Sorry about the BH hon I had them from 21 weeks with DS. 
I'm sure they will start in the next few weeks. 



AFM 
No more bleeding and hoping it stays that way. 
Anxious about my results. 
Just hoping they come back all good. 
Hoping if it was high risk I wud of heard by now? 
Never had a harmony test b4 so don't really know how it works. 
Do they let u know sooner if its high risk? 

Wednesday will mark 2 weeks of waiting :nope:


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 I’m also finding I can’t do meat it’s a real struggle especially with my low iron. 

@wrapunzel baby movements are the best part. Lucky you. 

@Suggerhoney how many more days left?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i only used a Doppler with my 2nd. I think it’s so rubbish that we don’t get to see the midwife at 16 weeks and we have to wait all the way to 28 weeks! I know we get the 20 week scan but having such a hands off approach is a bit scary! I know with covid it’s been difficult but at least seeing the midwife they can check you out.

@wrapunzel im glad your issues seem to have sorted themselves out! Great to hear from you. Also it’s lovely your feeling bub.

@daniyaaq i really need to start taking liquid iron as I always end up having issues. I never seem to get told this though! How are you feeling?

@Penguin20 hows things? 

@Suggerhoney im hoping this is your week! How are you?

@angie90 im the same.... no cravings and everything still seems yuk. I’m not craving it but I can’t wait until I can drink a cup of tea and eat chocolate or biscuits (usually happens when baby is here) when do you usually start feeling better?

@playgirl666 another day closer to scan day!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’m feeling as good as can in the circumstances. Still sick a few times a day, absolutely hate eating but hungry a lot. Gearing up for work, at least it’s a short week, I’m hoping I can make up for the slack from last 2 weeks.


----------



## soloso

I feel like trying to manage sickness is a full time job in itself at the moment, it's so draining and takes up every moment of everyday. If I don't eat I feel super sick or I am sick, but there is an extremely limited amount of things I feel like eating, some of the time nothing, but I have to force myself to eat when I really don't want to which is also awful or feel sick which is awful too ](*,)
Then when I do eat its only about 1 hour till I get that feeling again. 7 weeks 3 days and already fed up #-o
Suffered badly in my previous 2 pregnancies, might give the doc a call tomorrow and try some sickness medication to see if I can get out this rut!
On a better note I have a private scan next Wednesday and first midwife app on Friday :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @angie90 I’m also finding I can’t do meat it’s a real struggle especially with my low iron.
> 
> @wrapunzel baby movements are the best part. Lucky you.
> 
> @Suggerhoney how many more days left?

Should be 4 at the very most so latest we should here should be Friday. 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet i only used a Doppler with my 2nd. I think it’s so rubbish that we don’t get to see the midwife at 16 weeks and we have to wait all the way to 28 weeks! I know we get the 20 week scan but having such a hands off approach is a bit scary! I know with covid it’s been difficult but at least seeing the midwife they can check you out.
> 
> @wrapunzel im glad your issues seem to have sorted themselves out! Great to hear from you. Also it’s lovely your feeling bub.
> 
> @daniyaaq i really need to start taking liquid iron as I always end up having issues. I never seem to get told this though! How are you feeling?
> 
> @Penguin20 hows things?
> 
> @Suggerhoney im hoping this is your week! How are you?
> 
> @angie90 im the same.... no cravings and everything still seems yuk. I’m not craving it but I can’t wait until I can drink a cup of tea and eat chocolate or biscuits (usually happens when baby is here) when do you usually start feeling better?
> 
> @playgirl666 another day closer to scan day!

I'm OK hon. Just really hoping for good news and that will make my day. 
Felt sick again today so not gone yet. 
Sent my scan pics off to a Facebook group called the nub theory experts or something like that. It was free so thought why not. 
And I got a :blue: answer right away haha. 

Watch it be a girl now lmao. 
Who cares as long as he/she is healthy that's all that matters but I am excited to find out on Saturday. 

My bump has popped again and looking and feeling very pregnant now but I love it. 
Just need good results and that will be just the best.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso we feel your pain. It feels as though nothing works. You eat your sick. You don’t eat you feel sick and weak. We’ve all felt super fed up... it feels as though it will never end. I must admit....
And I’m scared to say it but it has eased a bit for more so I don’t feel as rank as I did. I’ve never felt better at this point it’s always been later?! Yay to your scan this week and midwife! Things are happening!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i have everything crossed for you my lovely! The waiting is the worst.... your mind just wanders! I had boy vibes from your dating scan and after googling the nub theory it definitely looked boy!!! Be such a shock if bub is pink!!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

I cant hear the heartbeat today, slightly freaking out :( x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i have everything crossed for you my lovely! The waiting is the worst.... your mind just wanders! I had boy vibes from your dating scan and after googling the nub theory it definitely looked boy!!! Be such a shock if bub is pink!!!!!


It will be a huge shock haha. 
Thanks hon. Yes the waiting is and has been horrible it feels like I've been waiting for soooooo long. 




playgirl666 said:


> I cant hear the heartbeat today, slightly freaking out :( x


OK try not to panic hon. 
They are hard to find even at 12 weeks and they are moving alot so can be very hard to catch. 
I always find it easier with a empty bladder. Take a breather and try again a bit later. 
Look really low down nice and slow and then bring it up. 
Mite take a min or so. 
I had a job finding mine the other day and tried again a bit later and there it was. 
Baby is probably hiding. Mine hides little bugger lol


----------



## playgirl666

Just picked the heartbeat up for a few seconds, it was 161 xx


----------



## Weemcb26

I’m still struggling to find hb and I’m 11 weeks tomoz just wish I could find it feeling a bit paranoid today so would have been nice to out my mind at ease but nope xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Just picked the heartbeat up for a few seconds, it was 161 xx

Yay there you go hon. Baby was probably hiding earlier. 
Little buggers lol. 




Weemcb26 said:


> I’m still struggling to find hb and I’m 11 weeks tomoz just wish I could find it feeling a bit paranoid today so would have been nice to out my mind at ease but nope xxx


I know its hard but try not to worry. 11 weeks is still early and baby has lots of room to hide. 
I was actually told off for using my doppler early. 
I was told they shouldnt be used untill 15 16 weeks. 

But I still used it haha. 

When u next have a scan take note of where they put the probe thing and then aim ure doppler in the same place. 
U may be looking too high or too low. 
When I first tried I was looking way to low. 
Easily done. 
I find having a empty bladder helps more where as other womon prefer a full bladder. 



Not long now ladies and some of you will be in 2nd trimester yay.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve still not been able to find mine again but I'm hearing a lot of what I think is placenta so I think baby is hiding behind it.


----------



## Weemcb26

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve still not been able to find mine again but I'm hearing a lot of what I think is placenta so I think baby is hiding behind it.

That’s what I keep getting the placenta


----------



## angie90

What does The placenta sound like? x


----------



## daniyaaq

@soloso I’m right there with you. It’s absolutely time consuming and draining trying to manage it, not to mention frustrating, what works today doesn’t work tomorrow.


----------



## topazicatzbet

angie90 said:


> What does The placenta sound like? x

It had a steady beat but bit slower than my heartbeat and lots of swooshing like wind through trees.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> It had a steady beat but bit slower than my heartbeat and lots of swooshing like wind through trees.

This is helpful. I’m just finishing work now and can’t wait to try my Doppler.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi could i please be added to November 3rd? 

Im 10 weeks with our third. Im actually due the exact same day as our first! What are the chances. Hope everyone is going well :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ShanandBoc congratulations and welcome!! It’s funny how it works out! My first and third I had my period on the exact day for both! The ended up being the 14th and the 16th November! Wonder how close your two will be!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@ShanandBoc welcome!!! I’ve got you.


----------



## daniyaaq

Caught baby heartbeat for a few seconds on Doppler. It was so exciting but of course can’t find it now. DP is going to have my head, we were supposed to do it together but I decided I should try find it first so I know where to look when he comes...oh well,


----------



## hayleight87

Hope everyone is well, sorry I've had a few days off my phone. 
I'm constantly worrying about this pregnancy and searching for answers

I'm going to try book an early scan for a week or so time. 

Good luck with everyone's scans this week


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hayleight87 google can be the root of all evil at times so I don’t blame you for having a time out. Maybe a scan would help ease your mind a little xx


----------



## hayleight87

I wasn't like this with the last pregnancies, but this time my pregnancy symptoms come and go which worrys me. 

I'm trying to get one booked that works around my partners job  



Mummy2Corban said:


> @hayleight87 google can be the root of all evil at times so I don’t blame you for having a time out. Maybe a scan would help ease your mind a little xx


----------



## playgirl666

Went for a spur of the moment scan, cos I have been paranoid, here's baby xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hayleight87 hopefully you can get something sorted out that works for you both and that it eases some of your worries.

@playgirl666 that was spare of the moment! Glad that bubba looks good!!!


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @hayleight87 hopefully you can get something sorted out that works for you both and that it eases some of your worries.
> 
> @playgirl666 that was spare of the moment! Glad that bubba looks good!!!

It was, I have been so paranoid cos my symptoms have nearly gone, I no I have my dating scan on Thursday but I just couldn't wait xx


----------



## playgirl666

I think its looking girly! Looks almost identical to my youngests scan at this stage! Xx


----------



## soloso

I have been prescribed cyclizine this morning jsut taken my first tablet and praying for a miracle :) anyone any success stories with it? X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope the meds helps.

My sickness is easing off and only slightly in the back ground now on an afternoon. Still 2 weeks to go til my dating scan.


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 hi baby. I totally understand that, I basically had one scan after another too just to be sure of baby. 

@soloso good luck with meds, I really hope they work for you. I got 3 different pills prescribed, I think only 2 are making a difference which is still better than nothing.

I don’t know which is better worry that comes from no symptoms or dealing with constant illness that’s a reminder all is well. Sometimes I wish my illness would ease of or go away completely.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 i don’t blame you. It’s a worrying point. At least you got to see baby! 

@soloso im hoping this works for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

The placenta sounds like a whooshing sound.


----------



## Suggerhoney

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi could i please be added to November 3rd?
> 
> Im 10 weeks with our third. Im actually due the exact same day as our first! What are the chances. Hope everyone is going well :)


Congratulations and welcome hon 




hayleight87 said:


> I wasn't like this with the last pregnancies, but this time my pregnancy symptoms come and go which worrys me.
> 
> I'm trying to get one booked that works around my partners job :)


Awwww I can understand the worry. My symptoms didn't start untill 6 weeks and they also came and went and came and went. They really kicked in around week 9.
It's very normal for symptoms to come and go hon so try not to worry. Maybe booking a privet reassurance scan will help put ure mind at rest.

The worry doesn't stop. I still worry now and I'm nearly 16 weeks. It's just never ending. 




playgirl666 said:


> I think its looking girly! Looks almost identical to my youngests scan at this stage! Xx


I'm so happy all was good hon and yeah I think Girl too hehe. 




soloso said:


> I have been prescribed cyclizine this morning jsut taken my first tablet and praying for a miracle :) anyone any success stories with it? X

Hope the meds work hon


----------



## sil

6w4d today. Still feeling sick and exhausted, but haven’t been sick enough to throw up yet. I stay on the edge but never quite get there. 

8 days until my dating ultrasound. I can’t shake the feeling that I’ll go and there will be no heartbeat. I don’t know why. I’ll feel sooo much better once I get it. 

Has anyone here gotten the covid vaccine while pregnant? My OBGYN says I can get it any time but I worry that if I do miscarry in the first trimester I’d attribute it to that so I am going to wait until the second trimester.


----------



## RachRav

@playgirl666 Wow! What a cute little guy/girl. Love it! 

@soloso I hope your meds work! I was terribly sick with my first born all the way to about 26 weeks. 

@hayleight87 My symptoms have been very come and go with this pregnancy too. I’m not use to that so it often makes me a nervous nelly too. 

My first ob appointment is April 13th guys! I can’t wait! ✨


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay I managed to find the hb again.


sil said:


> 6w4d today. Still feeling sick and exhausted, but haven’t been sick enough to throw up yet. I stay on the edge but never quite get there.
> 
> 8 days until my dating ultrasound. I can’t shake the feeling that I’ll go and there will be no heartbeat. I don’t know why. I’ll feel sooo much better once I get it.
> 
> Has anyone here gotten the covid vaccine while pregnant? My OBGYN says I can get it any time but I worry that if I do miscarry in the first trimester I’d attribute it to that so I am going to wait until the second trimester.

They aren't recommending it in pregnancy in the UK unless you are high risk. So I'm holding off even with me being a front line worker. I have ppe and I don't have tonsee any covid patients so I feel fairly safe. I think the biggest risk is the kids bringing it home.


----------



## hayleight87

Awww hello little one, where did you book? 



playgirl666 said:


> Went for a spur of the moment scan, cos I have been paranoid, here's baby xx
> 
> View attachment 1096974


----------



## hayleight87

Oh it's good to know so many of us are in the same boat with symptoms coming and going. 
I've managed to book a scan for the 17th 



RachRav said:


> @playgirl666 Wow! What a cute little guy/girl. Love it!
> 
> @soloso I hope your meds work! I was terribly sick with my first born all the way to about 26 weeks.
> 
> @hayleight87 My symptoms have been very come and go with this pregnancy too. I’m not use to that so it often makes me a nervous nelly too.
> 
> My first ob appointment is April 13th guys! I can’t wait! ✨


----------



## playgirl666

hayleight87 said:


> Awww hello little one, where did you book?

Window to the womb, its in Hampton x


----------



## hayleight87

playgirl666 said:


> Window to the womb, its in Hampton x

How was it there? That's where I have booked too


----------



## playgirl666

hayleight87 said:


> How was it there? That's where I have booked too :)

They are really lovely there, it was hard for me going back there, cos thats the same place where I found out I had a mmc in September, but it is a lovely place to go, im gonna have my gender scan there :) let us no how u get on xx


----------



## hayleight87

playgirl666 said:


> They are really lovely there, it was hard for me going back there, cos thats the same place where I found out I had a mmc in September, but it is a lovely place to go, im gonna have my gender scan there :) let us no how u get on xx

so sorry for your loss, this is always my worry when going to the first scan. I will do its not till the 17th x


----------



## playgirl666

hayleight87 said:


> so sorry for your loss, this is always my worry when going to the first scan. I will do its not till the 17th x

The scan i had today was literally booked at 11.15 and my appointment was 11.30 lol, I do have my proper dating scan this Thursday but I had got myself all stressed and worried, good luck for ur scan :) xx


----------



## hayleight87

playgirl666 said:


> The scan i had today was literally booked at 11.15 and my appointment was 11.30 lol, I do have my proper dating scan this Thursday but I had got myself all stressed and worried, good luck for ur scan :) xx

I did see some for today, I don't blame you for doing it  good luck for Thursday, are you consultant led? If so who do you have xx


----------



## playgirl666

hayleight87 said:


> I did see some for today, I don't blame you for doing it :) good luck for Thursday, are you consultant led? If so who do you have xx

Thank u, yes I am under the consultant cos I'm type 1 diabetic, my one is Dr m samyraju xx


----------



## hayleight87

playgirl666 said:


> Thank u, yes I am under the consultant cos I'm type 1 diabetic, my one is Dr m samyraju xx

My friend has the same consultant, she said how lovely they were. I'm requesting Dr Abuzoda, I had him with the other 3 x


----------



## hayleight87

sil said:


> 6w4d today. Still feeling sick and exhausted, but haven’t been sick enough to throw up yet. I stay on the edge but never quite get there.
> 
> 8 days until my dating ultrasound. I can’t shake the feeling that I’ll go and there will be no heartbeat. I don’t know why. I’ll feel sooo much better once I get it.
> 
> Has anyone here gotten the covid vaccine while pregnant? My OBGYN says I can get it any time but I worry that if I do miscarry in the first trimester I’d attribute it to that so I am going to wait until the second trimester.

Fingers crossed your scan goes amazing . 
I'm not sure if they are giving the Covid Jab to pregnant women in the UK x


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> 6w4d today. Still feeling sick and exhausted, but haven’t been sick enough to throw up yet. I stay on the edge but never quite get there.
> 
> 8 days until my dating ultrasound. I can’t shake the feeling that I’ll go and there will be no heartbeat. I don’t know why. I’ll feel sooo much better once I get it.
> 
> Has anyone here gotten the covid vaccine while pregnant? My OBGYN says I can get it any time but I worry that if I do miscarry in the first trimester I’d attribute it to that so I am going to wait until the second trimester.


I really hope ure scan goes well. That's early for a dating scan. Here we don't get a dating scan until 12 weeks. 
We can book a early privet one and I did but that wasn't untill 10 weeks. 
Think it's different in different countries. 
That first scan is so scary. I'm sure u will feel anxious but I really hope everything will be perfect and u get too see a little HB.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I chased up my NIPT results today because tomorrow will be 2 weeks since I had it. 

They still do not have my results. 
I've been feeling pretty down all afternoon and on the verge of crying. 

I just want my baby to be healthy and I'm so worried. 

Can't even get excited for my gender scan on Saturday. 
If my baby does have downs I really don't know what I will do. 
I will be devastated.:cry:


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. Today I haven’t been sick yay!!! But I’m still feeling that horrible feeling in my stomach but I so hope we are over the sickness hurdle I’ve been feeling so weak would love to sit in the sun not stuck in bed.

how are we all doing? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i can’t imagine how your feeling right now. I’m sorry they still don’t have your results back yet. You should know before Friday right? It must be hard to be excited for your scan with such uncertainty. We are all here for you! We got you xx

@ciz yay for not being sick! Small milestones hey? Hopefully this is the beginnings of you starting to feel better.

I’m doing ok thanks just trying to keep a level head about my scan Friday. What will be will be right? I can’t change the outcome BUT so much rides on it! Argh!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney that’s really frustrating they don’t have an answer for you yet. Hope they get back to you soon.


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney dont forget lovely Easter holidays there will couple days delay, fingers crossed you hear before weekend. 

@Mummy2Corban very true on what will be, keeping everything crossed to being ok :)


----------



## Abii

@Suggerhoney I hope you get your results soon. I'm sorry you're feeling so stressed:hugs:


----------



## Abii

Had my scan today and baby is looking amazing. The tech said she couldn't look at the gender because its too early for their policy, but were pretty sure we saw boy bits and we only have a week until our private gender scan so we're very excited and looking forward to it. He had the hiccups today during the ultrasound and was also sucking on his hand:cloud9:
I did some blood work and will talk to my dr about doing an early GD screening, since I had it with my daughter. 
Here is sweetpea<3


----------



## daniyaaq

@Abii baby looks gorgeous. Love it when you can see them in full form. Can’t wait for my 12 week scan


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Abii baby looks cute as a button! Exciting times x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban how are you feeling today? 

has active actually started looking into buying stuff for baby? Been looking at cots/crib lately, I want something to use in living room for Bub to nap in throughout the day as I’ll otherwise be cosleeping, should the master(baby) allow. 

DD2 actually hated cosleeping had to buy a cosleeper for her quickly, we couldn’t get any sleep on the same bed.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq I’m ok thank you... still feeling wobbly about my scan but I’m ok!

ive kinda thought about stuff BUT kinda wanna get Friday done with before I actually invest in it. We always co sleep. I’ve used Moses maskers, cribs, a cot and a co sleeper in our room and the co sleeper was my favourite.... not that any of them got used much with baby’s 3 and 4 I had a basket thing that changed into a chair which was great for daytime naps and for sitting and chilling. Think I’ll look for something similar this time.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i hope your ok x


----------



## angie90

Abii said:


> Had my scan today and baby is looking amazing. The tech said she couldn't look at the gender because its too early for their policy, but were pretty sure we saw boy bits and we only have a week until our private gender scan so we're very excited and looking forward to it. He had the hiccups today during the ultrasound and was also sucking on his hand:cloud9:
> I did some blood work and will talk to my dr about doing an early GD screening, since I had it with my daughter.
> Here is sweetpea<3
> View attachment 1097024


Such a beautiful scan! congrats! I really can’t wait to find out what we are having! X


----------



## hayleight87

Awww hello little one 



Abii said:


> Had my scan today and baby is looking amazing. The tech said she couldn't look at the gender because its too early for their policy, but were pretty sure we saw boy bits and we only have a week until our private gender scan so we're very excited and looking forward to it. He had the hiccups today during the ultrasound and was also sucking on his hand:cloud9:
> I did some blood work and will talk to my dr about doing an early GD screening, since I had it with my daughter.
> Here is sweetpea<3
> View attachment 1097024


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I had a phone call today and I have to have more blood taken because it wasn't enough.
I was told it doesn't mean anything is wrong it just wasn't enough and they need more.

So I'm having another blood draw on Saturday morning just b4 my scan.

I've been in tears and I've cried so much.

App this happens quite alot and the 2nd draw shouldn't have such a long wait as the first.
But they cudnt tell me how long.
The bloods will be sent off Sat and there gonna ring the lab Monday to make sure they have them.

So even more waiting for me.
I'm so upset and I'm not even excited for Saturday gender scan now.

I was so hoping to have good news b4 my gender scan.

This is just my luck :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh lovely! I’m so so sorry! How annoying! To wait this long. Could you move your gender scan?! So it gives it time for your results to come back? Massive hugs to you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney oh lovely! I’m so so sorry! How annoying! To wait this long. Could you move your gender scan?! So it gives it time for your results to come back? Massive hugs to you.


I'm having the bloods done at the same place there doing the gender scan so I may as well just get it all done.
I know Down syndrome is the best out of the 3 but it's still scary


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh sorry hun I didn’t realise they were doing your bloods. Well I guess you still get to find out who this baby is on Saturday for sure? I know you’ve got a huge weight on your shoulders and only knowing those results will change that but your are carrying a beautiful baby and that is amazing.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry its taking so long Suggerhoney what an awful wait, but I very optimistic that your results will come back just fine due to all the scan info.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq I’m ok thank you... still feeling wobbly about my scan but I’m ok!
> 
> ive kinda thought about stuff BUT kinda wanna get Friday done with before I actually invest in it. We always co sleep. I’ve used Moses maskers, cribs, a cot and a co sleeper in our room and the co sleeper was my favourite.... not that any of them got used much with baby’s 3 and 4 I had a basket thing that changed into a chair which was great for daytime naps and for sitting and chilling. Think I’ll look for something similar this time.

a basket that turns into a chair?? Never heard of it. Will have to look it up.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I had the tiny love 3 in 1 rocker napper. Looks like Chicco do a fancier one called chicco baby hug air 4 in 1. Hope that helps x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

And there is a kinderkraft one. Not sure if you can get any of them but that’s what I’m thinking of getting if all is well x


----------



## daniyaaq

I had a look and saw the tiny love, I’m definitely going to get one of these for daytime.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq awesome!

@playgirl666 hope your scan goes well today


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u :) I'm on my way there now, will update once out xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck x


----------



## playgirl666

12 week scan went really well, baby looks perfect, fluid on the neck is only 1.11mm xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaaw @playgirl666 baby is gorgeous.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ah that’s amazing news! Hello baby!


----------



## playgirl666

The fold was 1.1mm not 1.11, thank u ladies :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 do you feel a bit more relaxed after your scans this week?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great pic and great neck measurement.


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 do you feel a bit more relaxed after your scans this week?

I feel so much more relaxed now :) x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Suggerhoney said:


> So I had a phone call today and I have to have more blood taken because it wasn't enough.
> I was told it doesn't mean anything is wrong it just wasn't enough and they need more.
> 
> So I'm having another blood draw on Saturday morning just b4 my scan.
> 
> I've been in tears and I've cried so much.
> 
> App this happens quite alot and the 2nd draw shouldn't have such a long wait as the first.
> But they cudnt tell me how long.
> The bloods will be sent off Sat and there gonna ring the lab Monday to make sure they have them.
> 
> So even more waiting for me.
> I'm so upset and I'm not even excited for Saturday gender scan now.
> 
> I was so hoping to have good news b4 my gender scan.
> 
> This is just my luck :cry:

@Suggerhoney came looking for you to see if any news. I'm so sorry they need more blood, after your long wait already that really sucks! It's such a horrible, worrying time and know I'm thinking of you. I still feel positive though that you will have a good outcome, your scans have been good. Sending a huge hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 fid they change your due date?


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 fid they change your due date?

I'm due 21st October, but being induced at 37 weeks x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhh exciting!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

This was my eldest daughter at the same stage as my scan today, I think the nub looks very similar! What do we all think? Xx


----------



## Tasha36089

Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me popping back in. I got caught pregnant straight after my early mc so instead of being 10 weeks I’m now 5+1. Anyway, my question is sickness. When did yours start? I’ve been sick since before I got my bfp but the past few days has been sooo bad. None of my pregnancies have made me this sick, not even my twins. I’m happy to have symptoms because it makes me feel like everything is going in the right direction but bleugh :sick:


----------



## hayleight87

playgirl666 said:


> 12 week scan went really well, baby looks perfect, fluid on the neck is only 1.11mm xx
> 
> View attachment 1097063

Awww lovely pictures, I'd say the nub looks similar to :)


----------



## hayleight87

Tasha36089 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me popping back in. I got caught pregnant straight after my early mc so instead of being 10 weeks I’m now 5+1. Anyway, my question is sickness. When did yours start? I’ve been sick since before I got my bfp but the past few days has been sooo bad. None of my pregnancies have made me this sick, not even my twins. I’m happy to have symptoms because it makes me feel like everything is going in the right direction but bleugh :sick:

Welcome back, sorry for your loss. 

I can't help with the sickness though sorry, I'm still waiting for it all to start xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Tasha36089 ahhh massive congratulations lovely! Well I’d say my sickness starts creeping in from 5 weeks and then at 6 weeks it’s usually full blown yuk. I’m sorry your already feeling so yuk but maybe just a good sign with high hcg levels already?! Goodluck lovely! Keep us updated on your progress.

@playgirl666 im rubbish at the whole nub thing but I’d say it does look like a similar scan!


----------



## playgirl666

@Tasha36089 congratulations :) so happy for u, my sickness always starts around 7-8 weeks but I have heard of a lot of people getting it really early, plz keep us updated :) xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Abii said:


> Had my scan today and baby is looking amazing. The tech said she couldn't look at the gender because its too early for their policy, but were pretty sure we saw boy bits and we only have a week until our private gender scan so we're very excited and looking forward to it. He had the hiccups today during the ultrasound and was also sucking on his hand:cloud9:
> I did some blood work and will talk to my dr about doing an early GD screening, since I had it with my daughter.
> Here is sweetpea<3
> View attachment 1097024

Oh my look at that lovely baby!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> So I had a phone call today and I have to have more blood taken because it wasn't enough.
> I was told it doesn't mean anything is wrong it just wasn't enough and they need more.
> 
> So I'm having another blood draw on Saturday morning just b4 my scan.
> 
> I've been in tears and I've cried so much.
> 
> App this happens quite alot and the 2nd draw shouldn't have such a long wait as the first.
> But they cudnt tell me how long.
> The bloods will be sent off Sat and there gonna ring the lab Monday to make sure they have them.
> 
> So even more waiting for me.
> I'm so upset and I'm not even excited for Saturday gender scan now.
> 
> I was so hoping to have good news b4 my gender scan.
> 
> This is just my luck :cry:

That is absolute rubbish that they can’t get it right the first time and you have to wait so long. Red tape. Here we have our results in 2 days! Ridiculous!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Tasha36089 unfortunately I’m one of those women who get sick early on. With all 3 of my pregnancies the sickness is what triggers the testing. With this one I got sick from a Monday, took a test on Thursday it was very very faint and af wasn’t due till Saturday.


----------



## playgirl666

Gender scan booked for May 8th :) so excited, how is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats a bit exciting!!!!

I’ve got my scan today just after 10..... I’m totally pooping my pants. I’m going on my own so DH can look after the little peeps.... just hope all is well x


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 thats a bit exciting!!!!
> 
> I’ve got my scan today just after 10..... I’m totally pooping my pants. I’m going on my own so DH can look after the little peeps.... just hope all is well x

Good luck, I'm sure all will be perfect :) please let us no how u get on :) xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’m sure it be great. Which scan are you going for?

i got my 12weeks scan booked, but silly me I was convinced I’ll remember the date so didn’t write it down, now guess who’s forgotten. I’m going to have to call the place and ask.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies. It’s my first scan... the dating scan. 

I always think I’ll remember stuff and forget! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

Wow it’s amazing how everything is different with each country. I can’t imagine not having a scan for that long at all. I don’t think it would feel real to me.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I am meant to have an early scan because of the molar I had but honestly with child care and DH working and covid I just didn’t sort one. I’m at a higher risk of another molar but I’m hoping all is ok! Even with my first I had an early scan because I had a CP and the dr wanted to make sure I wasn’t further on. It’s my bad for not getting it sorted so that’s why I’m more so crapping my pants!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Best of luck @Mummy2Corban


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady i just noticed what your ticket is! Golden snitch!


----------



## daniyaaq

Haha I’m actually super excited for 10 weeks so I can get the golden snitch. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady i just noticed what your ticket is! Golden snitch!

Don't particularly want that flying around inside of me :headspin:


----------



## sadeyedlady

Yesterday i found a really painful lump on my right areola. It reminds me of a painful milk duct when you're breastfeeding. Im concerned though it could be a cyst.

Has anyone experienced painful milk ducts this early on?


----------



## angie90

Good luck @Mummy2Corban how exciting

Feeling so sick today and no energy! It’s horrible isn’t it! Feeling for you girls who actually are sick! That’s eased off. Feel constantly hungover 

We booked our gender scan for the 30th April so 3 weeks today we weren’t going to find out but my dad thought it was a girl before he passed away so I wanted to find out really see if he was right! I did that genderpros website and they said girl but when I posted in this forum on the guessing page everyone said boy!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m sitting in the waiting room and I think I could throw up. Had my temp and had to change my mask!!!! It’s horrible. Yuk!

@angie90 i wonder if bubs is a girl. Be a whole lot lovely if your dad had guessed right xx


----------



## hayleight87

@Mummy2Corban hope it goes well  


All my symptoms of pregnancy have gone again, so I'm not two hopeful with this pregnancy :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hayleight87 im sorry that you are worried. Did you book your early scan?


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban how did ur scan go? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## Mummy2Corban

So here is baby! Thank god! I thought I was 13 weeks but baby measured a massive 14 weeks 4 days so my due date is the 4th October. There is no way I’m that pregnant! By my last period I’m 13 weeks today. I ovulated day 11 and had a super faint positive on day 19! Because of that I couldn’t have the combined test so had to have quads instead!


----------



## hayleight87

@Mummy2Corban wow what a great scan!!! 

I have booked an early scan its a week tomorrow, I couldn't get one for this weekend because I've got my children with no childcare. 
I hate the fact the mws arnt even calling people till after 8 weeks atm :(


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Wow what a great picture. You must be over the moon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah it’s not a very nice situation to be in is it. I hate that so much of it is over the phone. I hope this week doesn’t drag for you x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban lovely scan. Wow a whole week ahead. Do you want me to update your due date or leave it as is?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m happy for you to update if you don’t mind! Seeing as that’s what the midwives etc will be working with!


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1097102

What an amazing scan pic!! Congrats. Baby looks great


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

Lovely scan hon and being put forward so far that's amazing. 

I should only be 14 weeks going by AF and 15+1 going by ovulation. I definitely ovulated on cd10 but like u I was put forward. 
So I'm 15+6 weeks. 
Always good when that happens. 

@BabyBrain80 
Thank u for checking in hon. Yeah it totally sucks. Been waiting over 2 weeks now and looks like I will be waiting another week or 2. 
I have my gender scan tomorrow and they will do the bloods tomorrow too. She did say it shouldn't take as long to get the results this time because it's a second draw and I'm already in the system. 
She said sometimes u can get them back within a few days so hopefully that's the case for me. 
Really need some good news so hope them results come back all good. 
It's so just so nerve wracking waiting and of course the longer u wait the more ure mind starts running away with you. 

Thanks for all the prayers ladies. 

So at the gender scan tomorrow they will also be checking babies welfare. 

I almost cancelled it but my husband still really wants to go. He said it will prove to me just how perfect our baby is. He is adamant our baby doesn't have DS or anything wrong with it. 

I really hope he is right. 


On a brighter note I felt movements today. 
Definitely baby. Felt like a fish swimming around and little taps. I put my hand there and baby settled. 

HB is now 135 to 154 BPM. 

I promised the kids I will do gender cupcakes tomorrow so yesterday I got all the house work done. 

My scan is at 9:30am but we now have to be there by 9:10am for the bloodtest. 
Rite after scan we will go and get blue or pink icing to put in cakes and then we will pop in and see my nanna to tell her what we are having. 

Any last guesses from u ladies? :pink: or :blue:? 






Will let u all know after the scan<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also I checked my notes from my 12+6 week dating scan and the NT measurements was 2.0 mm. 
So well within the normal range. 


Praying that's a good sign


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Lovely photos sweety I think :pink:


Congratulations all the other ladies that have had scans and good luck to those still waiting


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ive always been put a few days ahead but I think 11 days is the most. And your right that it’s always good being put ahead! Just over 5 weeks till my 20 week scan which the dude scanning me said should be able to rule out edwards and the other one as my bloods is only for downs.

I think your hubby is right to still go ahead. You e got repeat bloods and they will check baby over again for you so that’s got to be good. And hopefully like you say if your already in the system you won’t have to wait the 2 weeks for results. 

I’m still going with my original guess of team blue!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney I definitely think it's a boy! Plz message me once ur out and let me no how u get on xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney ive always been put a few days ahead but I think 11 days is the most. And your right that it’s always good being put ahead! Just over 5 weeks till my 20 week scan which the dude scanning me said should be able to rule out edwards and the other one as my bloods is only for downs.
> 
> I think your hubby is right to still go ahead. You e got repeat bloods and they will check baby over again for you so that’s got to be good. And hopefully like you say if your already in the system you won’t have to wait the 2 weeks for results.
> 
> I’m still going with my original guess of team blue!!!!


Yeah thats true hon. I am looking forward to finding out the gender now and it will be nice seeing baby again. 
Yeah being put that forward is awesome haha. U have jumped strait into 2nd trimester yay. 




playgirl666 said:


> @Suggerhoney I definitely think it's a boy! Plz message me once ur out and let me no how u get on xx

I will do hon. Feeling a bit nervous. Think they do a 4D scan too they did with my DS.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2corban what a fab scan. Love the spine.


----------



## hayleight87

I think its a boy  good luck tomorrow, your baby will be perfect like your hubby said



Suggerhoney said:


> @Mummy2Corban
> 
> Lovely scan hon and being put forward so far that's amazing.
> 
> I should only be 14 weeks going by AF and 15+1 going by ovulation. I definitely ovulated on cd10 but like u I was put forward.
> So I'm 15+6 weeks.
> Always good when that happens.
> 
> @BabyBrain80
> Thank u for checking in hon. Yeah it totally sucks. Been waiting over 2 weeks now and looks like I will be waiting another week or 2.
> I have my gender scan tomorrow and they will do the bloods tomorrow too. She did say it shouldn't take as long to get the results this time because it's a second draw and I'm already in the system.
> She said sometimes u can get them back within a few days so hopefully that's the case for me.
> Really need some good news so hope them results come back all good.
> It's so just so nerve wracking waiting and of course the longer u wait the more ure mind starts running away with you.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers ladies.
> 
> So at the gender scan tomorrow they will also be checking babies welfare.
> 
> I almost cancelled it but my husband still really wants to go. He said it will prove to me just how perfect our baby is. He is adamant our baby doesn't have DS or anything wrong with it.
> 
> I really hope he is right.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note I felt movements today.
> Definitely baby. Felt like a fish swimming around and little taps. I put my hand there and baby settled.
> 
> HB is now 135 to 154 BPM.
> 
> I promised the kids I will do gender cupcakes tomorrow so yesterday I got all the house work done.
> 
> My scan is at 9:30am but we now have to be there by 9:10am for the bloodtest.
> Rite after scan we will go and get blue or pink icing to put in cakes and then we will pop in and see my nanna to tell her what we are having.
> 
> Any last guesses from u ladies? :pink: or :blue:?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097112
> View attachment 1097113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let u all know after the scan<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

hayleight87 said:


> I think its a boy :) good luck tomorrow, your baby will be perfect like your hubby said


Awww thanks sweety. Well I've just had a shower and I'm gonna go dry my hair now and get in some nice cosy pjs. 
I have to get up at 8am I will probably be like a zombie haha.


----------



## angie90

Mummy2Corban said:


> So here is baby! Thank god! I thought I was 13 weeks but baby measured a massive 14 weeks 4 days so my due date is the 4th October. There is no way I’m that pregnant! By my last period I’m 13 weeks today. I ovulated day 11 and had a super faint positive on day 19! Because of that I couldn’t have the combined test so had to have quads instead!


Such a cute scan! Congrats!! And how exciting being pushed forward over a week! I’d have loved that haha!!

@Suggerhoney will be thinking of you tomorrow. I’m getting boy vibes too!!

I’m really sorry I read everyone’s message but I’m just rubbish at replying! Hope everyone’s ok!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i had a few options of pictures and that was the best one cause this baby was a shy one. 

any guesses on pink or blue?! I’m still undecided if we will find out?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 yeah I mean it’s great that I’ll be 15 weeks on Monday but it doesn’t make sense!!! But hey let’s go with it....


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> Such a cute scan! Congrats!! And how exciting being pushed forward over a week! I’d have loved that haha!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney will be thinking of you tomorrow. I’m getting boy vibes too!!
> 
> I’m really sorry I read everyone’s message but I’m just rubbish at replying! Hope everyone’s ok!


Thanks hon will let u all know for sure. 




Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet i had a few options of pictures and that was the best one cause this baby was a shy one.
> 
> any guesses on pink or blue?! I’m still undecided if we will find out?!


I'm getting girly vibes hon. Can't see the nub but skull looks girly to me. Can't wait for u too find out


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney yes keep us updated! Excited for you xx


----------



## hayleight87

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww thanks sweety. Well I've just had a shower and I'm gonna go dry my hair now and get in some nice cosy pjs.
> I have to get up at 8am I will probably be like a zombie haha.

Will be thinking of you x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban done. 


@Suggerhoney Aaaw we are about to find out our first gender...so exciting. It’s Saturday where I am(Australia) so of course it’s going to drag while I wait for this.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban getting boy vibes from that scan!

@Suggerhoney i think blue for you too. 

AFM, managed to have a shower today and then threw up immediate afterward. But it was too long in between showers and couldn’t put it off anymore. Really praying week 11 is kinder to me than the previous weeks. After having a shower and helping set up my middle DD with her virtual ballet class I’m knackered. Laying in bed all day barely eating anything has taken all my strength. I don’t know how I’ll go back to work when I feel better (I’m a massage therapist so very physical). I have barely the strength to stand. 

I need to get in my head the positive things about having a baby... I know this is terrible to say but I can only think of the negatives and it’s making me not want this baby at all. My life was so easy before this pregnancy. I know it’s selfish. But I’ve never felt this way about a pregnancy before, I didn’t even know it was possible. I always say a baby brings so much joy but I just don’t feel that way this time.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu HG and severe morning sickness is known to cause antenatal depression. Please know it’s understandable. I spent my entire pregnancy with DD2 wishing I wasn’t pregnant and even wished for a loss, it was horrible, but now she’s like the best thing that could ever happen to our family, absolutely adore her.

are you under any medication at all?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu HG and severe morning sickness is known to cause antenatal depression. Please know it’s understandable. I spent my entire pregnancy with DD2 wishing I wasn’t pregnant and even wished for a loss, it was horrible, but now she’s like the best thing that could ever happen to our family, absolutely adore her.
> 
> are you under any medication at all?

Yes I have gravol 4x and the peroxidine one as well 6x. I am too scared to take ondansetron because of the risks and I’m under midwife care so I’d have to go to a doctor to get that prescribed here. I’m really hoping it eases soon and the gravol and pyroxidine is enough. 

even with my last pregnancy when I had HG I wasn’t depressed but with this one I think it is depression because I just can’t shake the feeling. Did it creep into postpartum for you at all or just during pregnancy?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m going to attempt to eat a slice of pizza tonight... how does pizza do coming back up lol??


----------



## daniyaaq

For me was just during pregnancy. I think it’s worse when you have other responsibilities and you feel like crap because you are neglecting other things. I had it with my first but didn’t feel like that was only with DD2.

As soon as she was born and I was back to normal the feelings went away. 

I hear you about ondansetron, I have prescription but only take it when I’m absolutely feeling like shit, too scared to use it regularly. Doxylamine is currently helping me a lot


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m going to attempt to eat a slice of pizza tonight... how does pizza do coming back up lol??

story of our lives. DP was laughing at me when he realised I choose what I eat based on what it’s like coming back up. Haven’t had issues with pizza, just remember to chew a little more than usual.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> story of our lives. DP was laughing at me when he realised I choose what I eat based on what it’s like coming back up. Haven’t had issues with pizza, just remember to chew a little more than usual.

I had peanut butter and banana on toast the other day and that was bad coming up lol. 
Have managed to keep the pizza down for 4 hrs now so FXd it won’t be coming up. I’m so thirsty though and ginger ale is the only thing I’ve been able to drink but I hate that it’s so sugary. I only ever drink water when not pregnant but I just can’t drink it. Another terrible thing is the strong smells. Even when the nausea gets better I’m worried the smells will still make me ill! Even nice smells are terrible to me!!

@daniyaaq how is your HG compared to your last pregnancy? Better or the same?

@Suggerhoney how many hrs till your scan?


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m same it’s gingerale all round. I can tolerate water only if it’s ice cold. 
I’d say my HG is much better, smells don’t trigger me and I can actually eat the food ( keeping it down is a whole other story) with my last I couldn’t stand a smell and even looking at food would make me sick. 

4 hours is good. by then most of it is digested. I find bananas awful to vomit honestly, same with custard absolutely hate it. I keep getting myself in the situation of eating hot sauce and I die everytime it comes back up


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m same it’s gingerale all round. I can tolerate water only if it’s ice cold.
> I’d say my HG is much better, smells don’t trigger me and I can actually eat the food ( keeping it down is a whole other story) with my last I couldn’t stand a smell and even looking at food would make me sick.
> 
> 4 hours is good. by then most of it is digested. I find bananas awful to vomit honestly, same with custard absolutely hate it. I keep getting myself in the situation of eating hot sauce and I die everytime it comes back up

Ooh that burns and esp if it gets into your nose!! I was craving spicy dip for my pizza but didn’t do it for that reason only. Still had a good puke tonight but the pizza had been digested praise be!! 

I’m almost 11 weeks and can’t wait to be out of the first tri... 

To make our lives more complicated DHs parents now have Covid and have to quarantine! Praying they don’t get too ill!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh ladies! It’s awful isn’t it. I find the first part the hardest. Not so much with my first as I think it was exciting but after that I’ve struggled with the first part but as soon as I’m feeling better that feeling definitely lifted but I think by that point having a bump and feeling baby helped too. Big hugs! Hope your feeling better very soon.

@Suggerhoney be thinking of you!!!!! Team blue.... hehehe! Have you any names at the ready or do you wait till birth to announce?

@daniyaaq thanks for changing my due date! Even if it isn’t right it makes me feel better skipping a bit of time! Hahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu hope your in laws are ok x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
My scan went so well. She said baby looks perfect and baby was waving and just looked so much bigger since 13+4 weeks. 
She took 2 viles of blood and the gender will also be with the results. 
But we do know the gender 





And here is the potty shot of our baby 



:blue:

So happy and do feel so much better now. 
Let's just keep praying these bloods come back all good.[-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney congratulations on your baby boy!!!! Yay!!! This is amazing news. The video!!!! Oh my days.... so so cute. Let’s hope these results come back quickly!!!! Xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

No mistaking that one. Definitely a boy congratulations.


----------



## hayleight87

@Suggerhoney great scan pictures and that video oh my so cute.

Congratulations on your little boy xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Congratulations on your boy. Love the video he’s waving at us.


----------



## daniyaaq

I feel like I achieved something today actually went to a birthday dinner with my girlfriends for one of them. And I survived, didn’t eat much myself but I managed to not get sick just from the smells and looking at food. It was nice I think first time I socialised successfully since getting my BFP. Last time I tried to go to a bbq didn’t last 30minutes.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq thats a great thing! Little steps hey!

so I missed my FaceTime with my consultant yesterday as I was so late out of my scan and was then travelling in the car with the kids. I got a letter today saying she’s requested another scan?! Late may. I guess I’ll see if a dating scan letter turns up next week. The guy that scanned me said all looked ok so surely it can’t be anything to do with that? And a blood results wouldn’t be that quick. I’m feeling a bit worried as I know I’m referred because of my molar?! Maybe I should try call her on Monday? Try clear up why?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney congratulations on your baby boy!!!! Yay!!! This is amazing news. The video!!!! Oh my days.... so so cute. Let’s hope these results come back quickly!!!! Xxx


Thank you so much hon. I really hope the results don't take long and come back all good that will be just the best. 




topazicatzbet said:


> No mistaking that one. Definitely a boy congratulations.


Hahaha boys do make me LOL not shy all on show out and proud lmao. 




hayleight87 said:


> @Suggerhoney great scan pictures and that video oh my so cute.
> 
> Congratulations on your little boy:) xx


Thank you hon I can't believe he was waving it made me melt <3



daniyaaq said:


> Congratulations on your boy. Love the video he’s waving at us.


He's saying hello haha.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney how sweet is that video!! I love the little wave. Congrats on team blue!! :) @Reiko_ctu I'm sorry you are feeling so poor. I really hope as the weeks go on you start to feel a bit. better. It's miserable to feel sick like that.

As for me, I was still feeling queasy and my OBGYN suggested to take a unisom at bedtime with a B6. It worked like a charm and I went from almost throwing up all day to only feeling the occasional nausea randomly throughout the day. What a game changer! 

I have my first ultrasound in 4 days. I will be 7+5 then. I'm still irrationally terrified that we'll find an MMC, but I'm trying to stay positive. I never did well mentally in the first trimester. I feel a lot more secure once I start seeing a bump, feeling baby, etc.


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq thats a great thing! Little steps hey!
> 
> so I missed my FaceTime with my consultant yesterday as I was so late out of my scan and was then travelling in the car with the kids. I got a letter today saying she’s requested another scan?! Late may. I guess I’ll see if a dating scan letter turns up next week. The guy that scanned me said all looked ok so surely it can’t be anything to do with that? And a blood results wouldn’t be that quick. I’m feeling a bit worried as I know I’m referred because of my molar?! Maybe I should try call her on Monday? Try clear up why?

It can't hurt to call and ask why. I'm sure if there were a reason they would have told you why. I bet you are correct and they are just being overly cautious. Let us know what they say. Thinking of you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil thanks lovely. I think I’m just being paranoid. I feel like I’ve been so lucky with having 5 healthy babies... what if this ones not. Bring on the 20 week scan for a full over check. We haven’t told anyone and I feel like until this 20 week scan is done i can’t share x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I know what you mean! The unknown is scary. I like having a bump and proper baby movements so you know baby is ok. Big hugs x


----------



## Suggerhoney

So my bump has really grown alot I'm in maternity clothing now and I love love love my maternity jeggings from H&M there sooooo comfortable. I had them with my son and loved them then too. Maternity top also H&M will definitely be going in there soon now the shops are re opening. 
I've also added a photo of what's left of the gender cakes haha. 
Dd didn't have a melt down this time she was actually happy to he having another baby brother so I was pleasantly surprised about that. 

Will catch up on rest of thread later. Just doing laundry:laundry: oh the joys lol.


----------



## playgirl666

So happy for u @Suggerhoney :) I knew u was having a boy, 4 weeks today until my gender scan, I can't wait xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney how sweet is that video!! I love the little wave. Congrats on team blue!! :) @Reiko_ctu I'm sorry you are feeling so poor. I really hope as the weeks go on you start to feel a bit. better. It's miserable to feel sick like that.
> 
> As for me, I was still feeling queasy and my OBGYN suggested to take a unisom at bedtime with a B6. It worked like a charm and I went from almost throwing up all day to only feeling the occasional nausea randomly throughout the day. What a game changer!
> 
> I have my first ultrasound in 4 days. I will be 7+5 then. I'm still irrationally terrified that we'll find an MMC, but I'm trying to stay positive. I never did well mentally in the first trimester. I feel a lot more secure once I start seeing a bump, feeling baby, etc.


I'm hoping that's a little wave saying Hay mum I'm all good in here nowt wrong with me hehe. 



playgirl666 said:


> So happy for u @Suggerhoney :) I knew u was having a boy, 4 weeks today until my gender scan, I can't wait xx


Hehe I know u did hon. 
I crave marmite too which is a giveaway it's salty. 
Was always salty stuff with my boys and sweet with the 2 girls haha. 

Oooow not long hon. 
I have 4 weeks and 4 days untill my 20 week scan now. I will be 20+4 weeks. 
Always get a bit nervous about that one because they check so much.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you look amazing!!! Beautiful bump x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney you look amazing!!! Beautiful bump x

Thank u sweety. Have u got any incling what ure having at all?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Erm.... I switch between the 2?! If I had to pick right now maybe boy?!?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Erm.... I switch between the 2?! If I had to pick right now maybe boy?!?


See I thought girl at the very start but from about 8 weeks I had a boy feeling. 
Then it got all mixed again..
My nanna took one look at me today and said boy just looking at my bump, this was b4 I told her haha. 
How do nannas no these things haha.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

They just know!!!!


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney your bump is so cute! I can’t wait for my bloat to go away and a true bump to show. You are looking great!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> They just know!!!!


They do don't they haha. My nanna is 84 bless her she turns 85 on September 11th so baby should be here just b4 her birthday. 
She used to go up to random womon in the street if they had a bump and tell them what they were having haha. 



sil said:


> @Suggerhoney your bump is so cute! I can’t wait for my bloat to go away and a true bump to show. You are looking great!!


It's so weird when the bloat goes away because I just looked like wasn't pregnant then about a week or so later my little bump strated. I had a little bump by 12 weeks but it's alot bigger now. 
I know I will have another growth spurt at any moment. 
By 20 weeks I'm normoly quite big. 

I found the first trimester really really dragged but the 2nd trimester seems to be going by faster. 
Still feeling sick tho and boobs hurt so just waiting for the 2nd trimester glow haha.


----------



## angie90

Aww @Suggerhoney your bump is so so cute! And a little boy wonderful!

my gender scan is just under 3 weeks and I’m so excited! This is my second snd my pregnancy is SO different. I have been so sick! Did people have different pregnancies with different genders or is it just a myth? X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> Aww @Suggerhoney your bump is so so cute! And a little boy wonderful!
> 
> my gender scan is just under 3 weeks and I’m so excited! This is my second snd my pregnancy is SO different. I have been so sick! Did people have different pregnancies with different genders or is it just a myth? X

same every time with sickness just getting worse each time... apparently sickness is worse with girls and I have 3!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I have had nausea/sickness with all them but I would say the girls was much worse and lasted soooooo much longer!

@Suggerhoney dont you just love a wise old lady though. Big respect to some of them!


----------



## sil

With my 2 boys I had 0 nausea. I didn’t even feel pregnant until probably 16 weeks when I started showing a little.

With my girl I was nauseous a lot (although never threw up) and I was showing by 12 weeks.


----------



## angie90

That gives me some hope this might be a girl then! I had no sickness with my little boy! I feel awful saying this but I’m worried I’m going to be upset if it’s a boy! I’ve always said I wouldn’t but everyday that goes past I become more obsessed with hoping this baby is a girl! I hope that doesn’t make me a bad person?! Everyone thinks boy haha!! So I think the sooner I find out the more I can get my head around it! I


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> That gives me some hope this might be a girl then! I had no sickness with my little boy! I feel awful saying this but I’m worried I’m going to be upset if it’s a boy! I’ve always said I wouldn’t but everyday that goes past I become more obsessed with hoping this baby is a girl! I hope that doesn’t make me a bad person?! Everyone thinks boy haha!! So I think the sooner I find out the more I can get my head around it! I

Sounds like a girl to me :). Do you have a scan pic?


----------



## daniyaaq

That makes me wonder if I’m having a boy. I’m sick but I’m not nearly as bad as I was with last 2 girls. I feel like if I think about it too much I’m going to start having a preference and then get disappointed, so for now I’m just not thinking too much about gender. 

@Suggerhoney really pretty bump, I’m wondering if I’ll have a bump this time, last two times I have remained small till well into my 7th month, I would only show if I’m wearing tight tops.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

no I don’t think your a bad person. You know whatever flavour baby is you’ll love it. I’m sure we all have a slight preference when we are pregnant. 

I’m still unsure wether to find out?!


----------



## sil

angie90 said:


> That gives me some hope this might be a girl then! I had no sickness with my little boy! I feel awful saying this but I’m worried I’m going to be upset if it’s a boy! I’ve always said I wouldn’t but everyday that goes past I become more obsessed with hoping this baby is a girl! I hope that doesn’t make me a bad person?! Everyone thinks boy haha!! So I think the sooner I find out the more I can get my head around it! I

I had bad gender disappointment with my DS2. Ironically, now that I have a DD, DS2 is my most calm child, he loves dancing and tea parties, he always steals DDs nail polish to paint his nails, and even at 5 years old he’d snuggle all day if you’d let him. DD on the other hand is wild and independent and loves trucks and mud. You just never know 

that aside, gender disappointment is normal and real and does not make you a bad mom or bad person. If you need anyone to talk to about your fears ever I am here for a listen.


----------



## angie90

Reiko_ctu said:


> Sounds like a girl to me :). Do you have a scan pic?

I did use gender pros and they said girl but everyone else I’ve shown said 100% boy! 
Are you finding out? X


----------



## angie90

I don’t know how to quote multiple peoples posts sorry! Haha!!

Yeah I’m thinking @daniyaaq thsy I’ve over thought it? Will you be finding out? 

Thank you @Mummy2Corban I feel like a bad person! But know they will be loved unconditionally! Have you found out before? 

@sil thank you I think finding out will let me process it! I love the difference in your boys personalities snd forgot for a second that just because they are another boy doesn’t mean they won’t be a different person to my DS. My DS is hilarious and the love of my life so I’d actually be obsessed with another little copy of him haha!! Did your gender disappointment stop when they were born or before? Sorry if it’s too personal to ask! X


----------



## sil

@angie90 i found out at 16 weeks he was a boy. I mourned for quite awhile, but somewhere around probably 30 weeks things flipped for me. What helped was decorating his nursery, buying some new sweet boy outfits for him, and talking to DS1 about how he’s going to have a brother and imagining their bond. It’s different for everyone and people take different amount of times to grieve - it is a loss of the idea of a daughter and it’s definitely ok to feel that way. I hope you get your girl, but if you don’t I just know you’d love your son as well once you have some time to process. Hugs!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i vote find out this time. It can’t hurt!

@angie90 that does look like a girl to me!

honestly I’d like another girl because it’s be so much easier. On the other hand, 4 girls is a lot and we’d have a hard time with another girl name I think. But after having such a terrible beginning of pregnancy just to be able to not do something completely new with a boy would be nice tbh. But everyone else wants a boy. MIL is convinced we can’t make boys haha. My girls are all sooo lovely and calm and I worry a boy would be crazy!! My friends with boys have to run them ragged to get them to sleep at night because they’re so energetic. My girls can read and colour and play dolls all day and that’s enough for them.

but I won’t be disappointed if it’s a boy, it’ll just be different. We’ve always had good luck with potty shots at our 20 week scan so hopefully we do again or else I’ll do that sneak peak blood test that’s $90. 

I don’t have a bump at all yet and I’m kind of worried... maybe I’ll pop in a few weeks but I kinda wonder if baby has stopped growing. Week 11 is the size of a lime... definitely don’t seem like I’m hiding a lime in me anywhere! I’m pretty skinny. Can’t recall how big I was in my previous pregnancies at this point!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

With my our eldest son I was sick from beginning to end. I felt sick the whole of first trimester and from 12 weeks I started throwing up and that continued untill I had him at 40 weeks.

With this one and our youngest son I felt sick on and off and sore boobs on and off. I was sick once with our youngest son at 11 weeks and the rest of the time I just felt sick like with this one.
I've not thrown up once but I've been close. I still feel sick now esp if I'm hungry and boobies are so sore and heavy.

With our 8 year diva DD lol. I stated feeling sick at 13 weeks but it was only if I smelled fried food. Was never sick tho.

Carvings tho were different.
With my boys including this one it's salty stuff. Cheese, meat, milk and early on pickled eggs haha.
With this one I can't stop eating marmite. I normally hate it but I just can't get enough of it. I have it everyday and I love milk too.

With both girls (I have a 18 year old from previous relationship)
My cravings were anything sweet.


daniyaaq said:


> That makes me wonder if I’m having a boy. I’m sick but I’m not nearly as bad as I was with last 2 girls. I feel like if I think about it too much I’m going to start having a preference and then get disappointed, so for now I’m just not thinking too much about gender.
> 
> @Suggerhoney really pretty bump, I’m wondering if I’ll have a bump this time, last two times I have remained small till well into my 7th month, I would only show if I’m wearing tight tops.


U mite start showing a bit earlier this time hon. 
I'm always showing by 12 weeks but I found I was smaller this time at 12 weeks. It's only been the last week or so that it's got as big as it has now. 
My belly keeps itching so think it's gonna pop again haha. 
I normally look full term by 27 weeks. 
I am small tho and pattie I'm 5ft 4 so I think it can only grow out lol. 


So ladies we have a name. 

Baby boys name is 
Harley-Oliver William Arnold ❤


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 I’m certain I don’t want to find out but everyone around me wants to so I might end up doing it for them.

@Suggerhoney i would love to show, always wanted to be nice and big in pregnancy but both my last pregnancies by the time I gave birth I was small and way under pre pregnancy weight.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @sil I’m certain I don’t want to find out but everyone around me wants to so I might end up doing it for them.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i would love to show, always wanted to be nice and big in pregnancy but both my last pregnancies by the time I gave birth I was small and way under pre pregnancy weight.


Oh bless u hon. I lost weight with this one but I've just gone 2 lbs over my pre pregnancy weight now. 

I was 8st 12 b4 pregnancy then I dropped to 8st 4. 
I weighed myself 3 days ago and I'm now 9st. 
It's hard if ure actually being sick hon so don't beat ureself up. Every bump is beutiful big all small


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaaw @Suggerhoney beautiful name. I love it.

yeah i learnt to embrace it. Had fun with it taking lots of pictures on social media and have everyone be like you lied saying you pregnant in certain though now that I’m like it be cool to prank people, I’m not telling people just few friends and pop up with baby one day, this will now be the time I pop really big. Haha.


----------



## playgirl666

With my 3 girls I was sick a fair few times, with my boy I felt sick but wasn't ever sick, with this one I have only been sick 3 times and that's it! I have no clue what I'm having based off that lol x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 i think we all feel bad at some point. With the sickness I hate feeling it but I just wanted it to stop and then you feel bad for thinking that. I’ve never found out what we are having... team yellow x5! I’m unsure this time round.

@Suggerhoney what a lovely name. Any reasons behind it or just you like the names? I have a Huxley so I think Harley is lovely. 

I’m quite tall and my body is fairly long so my bump takes a while to pop. I do get a fairly good bump in the end though!


----------



## angie90

@Suggerhoney who did you use for your private scan? We’ve been told we have a 1 in 3 chance of Down’s syndrome. My heart is breaking but trying to remain strong. We need to have the NIPT testing snd need to decide which company with?


----------



## topazicatzbet

angie90 said:


> @Suggerhoney who did you use for your private scan? We’ve been told we have a 1 in 3 chance of Down’s syndrome. My heart is breaking but trying to remain strong. We need to have the NIPT testing snd need to decide which company with?

Oh hun I'm so sorry, I ve got everything crossed that baby is just fine. I think a lit of the scanning companies also offer the test. My hospital also offers it. You have to pay but its discounted.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 im so sorry you have received this news. I have all crossed for you all right now. Hopefully @Suggerhoney will have some info for you. Did the hospital not give you any advice on where to go? Massive hugs lovely xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @angie90 i think we all feel bad at some point. With the sickness I hate feeling it but I just wanted it to stop and then you feel bad for thinking that. I’ve never found out what we are having... team yellow x5! I’m unsure this time round.
> 
> @Suggerhoney what a lovely name. Any reasons behind it or just you like the names? I have a Huxley so I think Harley is lovely.
> 
> I’m quite tall and my body is fairly long so my bump takes a while to pop. I do get a fairly good bump in the end though!


We liked Oliver because we both like the film Oliver Twist and William is after DH step dad who is such a lovely man. Still can't believe my DH thought of Harley it's just such a nice name and different. 

I'm a short arse hahahahaha. My DH is tall 6ft 1inch he calls me munchkin haha. 




angie90 said:


> @Suggerhoney who did you use for your private scan? We’ve been told we have a 1 in 3 chance of Down’s syndrome. My heart is breaking but trying to remain strong. We need to have the NIPT testing snd need to decide which company with?



Oh no hon I'm so sorry. Its horrible getting those results. Mine came back 1 in 33 but I've done nothing but worry since. 
We went with Baby Bond. 
They are so good there and understanding. 
I got my hospital screening results on the Tuesday 24th March and went In the following day for the NIPT ultrasound and blood test. 
So that was almost 3 weeks ago now. 
I unfortunately had to have more bloods taken.
We wud of had the results by now if it wasn't for that. 
We now have up too another 10 working day wait. 

How did ure scan go and do u know the NT measurements?
Mine was 2.0 mm at 12×6 weeks. 
It will be in ure notes hon. 


I wud just like to add that the hospital screening test can give false positives. 
I really hope that's the case for you and me abs we both get good news with the NIPT blood results. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## angie90

So the scan went well I thought? It was NT- 2.88mm. the more I read now that’s probably bordering normal??
It is the bloods that have put me at 1 out of 3. I am only 30 so it’s not on age either?


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> So the scan went well I thought? It was NT- 2.88mm. the more I read now that’s probably bordering normal??
> It is the bloods that have put me at 1 out of 3. I am only 30 so it’s not on age either?


OK so that is within the normal range hon. 
Here I just googled it.



Hope that helps. I know its such a worry. 
Praying we both get good news[-o&lt;

Do u have a babybond near you? 
The NIPT with them is 400 quid. 
Are u in the UK?


----------



## angie90

When do you find out @Suggerhoney 

we’ve booked in for a private tomorrow but it feel like with the 1 in 3 result I might go for the invasive test too! 

I am in the UK but up in the north west! My husband is organising who too book it with bless him! 

thibk I’m just a bit shocked right now! Like my head is a mess but trying to think positively snd if it is then he/she will be loved snd cared for


----------



## angie90

topazicatzbet said:


> Oh hun I'm so sorry, I ve got everything crossed that baby is just fine. I think a lit of the scanning companies also offer the test. My hospital also offers it. You have to pay but its discounted.

Thank you. Our hospital have said we have to go private. Think it’s going to cost £500!!


----------



## angie90

Mummy2Corban said:
 

> @angie90 im so sorry you have received this news. I have all crossed for you all right now. Hopefully @Suggerhoney will have some info for you. Did the hospital not give you any advice on where to go? Massive hugs lovely xx

Thanks so so much! 

So the hospital couldn’t advise us about where to go privately but husband got on the research straight away! I think I’m just shocked! Thank you for your message xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

£500! That’s crazy! I’m hoping all is well lovely. Is the invasive route the amino?


----------



## angie90

Yeah £500 is crazy! Yeh the invasive would be the Amino. I do think with the results being so high we may as well just have done that straight away but we’ve booked now. Think there’s no right or wrong what to do really. Just trying to see the positives but bloody hell life has thrown me a shit one recently haha! First my dad dying snd then this! Hoenstly have got like a hysterical laugh because I’m going insane haha!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 i guess you’ll have a few results if you go with both and like you say there is no right or wrong approach in these situations. You have to do what is right for you.

yeah I know what you mean. Life can be so very cruel at times.... feels like when your down is when it all piles up. You know we are hear for you and will offer any support we can! Big hugs xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I was talking to my best friend the other day and told me her friend had got a 1 in 3 result back and hadn't had any tests (nipt) wasn't available then) she spent the whole pregnancy worrying and baby was just fine.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I can’t believe those tests cost so much money in the UK! I’m in BC in Canada and if your blood test results come back high risk they do the further testing for free! If you don’t have high risk results you have to pay. 

I really hope you ladies with the high risk results get some peace from your next test results. So hard to go through pregnancy worrying about test results like that. I’ve never gotten any of the genetic screening done personally. My sister is getting hers done next week I think. She is 36 and it’s her first baby and she says she wants to be prepared for anything. 

I don’t want to jinx anything here, but yesterday was the first day in 5 weeks I didn’t throw up AT ALL! I am feeling hopeful for getting better and getting back to life!


----------



## angie90

Thank you so much for your lovely messages! So glad I’ve got this group! What will be will be. This baby will be so incredibly loved regardless and I’ve got an amazing family! I’ve had a feeling sorry for myself day today but tomorrow is a new day and pull up my big girl pants and carry on! Haha!!

yay for no sickness a day @Reiko_ctu hope it continues for you xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> When do you find out @Suggerhoney
> 
> we’ve booked in for a private tomorrow but it feel like with the 1 in 3 result I might go for the invasive test too!
> 
> I am in the UK but up in the north west! My husband is organising who too book it with bless him!
> 
> thibk I’m just a bit shocked right now! Like my head is a mess but trying to think positively snd if it is then he/she will be loved snd cared for


Today was working day 1 hon.
Because mine was a second blood draw and I've already been waiting for almost 3 weeks they said the results may come back alot sooner but the latest they can take is 10 working days. 
Hope it won't take that long because that will 5 weeks of waiting altogether. 
We are in the south west. 
Are u having the scan and bloods done on the same day? 

I have read things were womon got a 1 in 4 and there babies ended up being healthy. 

I will not be having the amnio. We have decided to keep the baby and I don't want to risk it incase I miss carry. 
We had 4 early losses last year so if the Harmony comes back high risk too we will just carry on with the pregnancy and hope for the best. 

My DH is adamant our results will come back all good but I'm not so sure. 
I know 1 in 33 isn't as high but it still does worry me.

I really hope and pray we both get good news hon. 
It's such a horrible position to be put in. For the last 3 weeks I have been so anxious and I haven't been sleeping properly. 
I've just been so worried. 
I nearly cancelled our gender scan but DH wanted to still go and I'm really glad we did now.
We keep getting told at every scan that baby looks perfect so I'm praying that's a good sign. 
The waiting for the results is so hard but I've just been taking it day by day. 
Really hope we both get good news hon. 
I'm so sorry ure going through this. 
<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely messages! So glad I’ve got this group! What will be will be. This baby will be so incredibly loved regardless and I’ve got an amazing family! I’ve had a feeling sorry for myself day today but tomorrow is a new day and pull up my big girl pants and carry on! Haha!!
> 
> yay for no sickness a day @Reiko_ctu hope it continues for you xx



If u go with Baby Bond hon its £400


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still alot of money. I think if u get a high risk result they should do these tests for free.


----------



## angie90

Suggerhoney said:


> Today was working day 1 hon.
> Because mine was a second blood draw and I've already been waiting for almost 3 weeks they said the results may come back alot sooner but the latest they can take is 10 working days.
> Hope it won't take that long because that will 5 weeks of waiting altogether.
> We are in the south west.
> Are u having the scan and bloods done on the same day?
> 
> I have read things were womon got a 1 in 4 and there babies ended up being healthy.
> 
> I will not be having the amnio. We have decided to keep the baby and I don't want to risk it incase I miss carry.
> We had 4 early losses last year so if the Harmony comes back high risk too we will just carry on with the pregnancy and hope for the best.
> 
> My DH is adamant our results will come back all good but I'm not so sure.
> I know 1 in 33 isn't as high but it still does worry me.
> 
> I really hope and pray we both get good news hon.
> It's such a horrible position to be put in. For the last 3 weeks I have been so anxious and I haven't been sleeping properly.
> I've just been so worried.
> I nearly cancelled our gender scan but DH wanted to still go and I'm really glad we did now.
> We keep getting told at every scan that baby looks perfect so I'm praying that's a good sign.
> The waiting for the results is so hard but I've just been taking it day by day.
> Really hope we both get good news hon.
> I'm so sorry ure going through this.
> <3


You are so lovely! I really understand how worried you must have been and you have waited so long. I am sending you the most love and will be praying for us to get the results that mean our babies are healthy and safe! I hope you are not waiting much long and how anxious you must have been all this time! 

We are having the bloods and the scan in one day. The closest place for us around here was £500 and I agree we shouldn’t have to pay! 

I was such a mess in the hospital when they told us! I wish my husband was there! I can’t believe they give such news Over the phone usually!! Think I’m gonna ask work for a little while off Jusy to process what’s happened really! 

hope everyone else is ok! Love this little group of ours x


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 sorry you got that news. I can imagine how worried you must be. It’s honestly so weird how we have to pay for such important things. 

asf I’m still in this roller coaster of sick one minute good the next. I hate it


----------



## angie90

Ohh bless you @daniyaaq are you managing to eat ok?


----------



## daniyaaq

On and off. Mostly off. I can have few bites throughout the day, haven’t gotten to the stage where I’m sitting down and eating a whole meal.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> On and off. Mostly off. I can have few bites throughout the day, haven’t gotten to the stage where I’m sitting down and eating a whole meal.

Well I know for me my goal was just to stay out of hospital which I didn’t manage last time but have this time! So hopefully you can stay out of the hospital. 
I’ve switched to club soda with a bit of orange juice instead of the ginger ale and it’s manageable to drink and keep my hydrated! I’m seeing the light at the end of the tunnel at 11 weeks here. 

Are you constipated at all? I’m finding what little food I have been able to eat isn’t coming through very nicely if you know what I mean!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely messages! So glad I’ve got this group! What will be will be. This baby will be so incredibly loved regardless and I’ve got an amazing family! I’ve had a feeling sorry for myself day today but tomorrow is a new day and pull up my big girl pants and carry on! Haha!!
> 
> yay for no sickness a day @Reiko_ctu hope it continues for you xx

You’re amazing hun and I’m sure baby will be just right when you meet him/her xx keep your chin up!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I try to avoid the hospital, already been once for fluids but not been there again. 

yeah constipation is real, I’m taking some fibre supplements to help so it’s so far giving me relief.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Plus side of me being so sick - our 8 year old has started putting her 5 & 3 year old sister's to bed XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaw cute big sister. Good night hugs and kisses have been happening in my room this side. I don’t know if it’s because I’m working or what but my sickness is awful in the evening and I just hate it. Like I wanna finish work and rest not then worry about nausea and vomiting.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 you’ve got this girl. Your very lucky having such supportive family around you. Maybe a few days off work to process things might not be a bad idea. I hope your scan goes ok today. 

@Reiko_ctu secret high 5 coming your way for not being sick. I don’t wanna say it out loud but I’m defo not feeling as bad. I’ve only been sick a handful of times over the last 2 weeks... I was being sick at least twice a day. Go big sister for putting her littles to bed!


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> You are so lovely! I really understand how worried you must have been and you have waited so long. I am sending you the most love and will be praying for us to get the results that mean our babies are healthy and safe! I hope you are not waiting much long and how anxious you must have been all this time!
> 
> We are having the bloods and the scan in one day. The closest place for us around here was £500 and I agree we shouldn’t have to pay!
> 
> I was such a mess in the hospital when they told us! I wish my husband was there! I can’t believe they give such news Over the phone usually!! Think I’m gonna ask work for a little while off Jusy to process what’s happened really!
> 
> hope everyone else is ok! Love this little group of ours x


Thank u hon
I prayed for us both last night b4 bed. 
I got the news over the phone. 
We had our dating scan and bloods done on the Friday, scan went really well and she said everything looked great.
Then on Tuesday we got the call. I new it was bad news I was in such a state my dh had to talk to the midwife and tell me which of the 3 came back high risk. 
Out of the 3 u know DS is the best i know the other 2 are fatal but still getting that news Is hard. 
No womon wants to hear that there baby mite not be healthy. 
I had the NIPT scan and bloods done on the same day 2. 
I hope we both get our results ASAP. I've found the waiting to be really tough. After 2 weeks of waiting and they call me saying they need more blood and not too worry because It doesn't mean anything is wrong. Easy for them to say when u have been waiting all that time and then I had to wait 3 days to go back in and have more blood done.
Today is working day 2 tomorrow marks 3 weeks since I had the NIPT done. 
I really hope and pray we both get good news hon[-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies I can’t imagine the waiting. And your so right no one wants to hear that they have a poorly baby. Hoping good results for you both. We are all here for you both cheering you on! You both got this!


----------



## playgirl666

I'm sorry for those who have got high risks, I got mine back today, less than 1 in 10000 x


----------



## daniyaaq

That’s good news @playgirl666


----------



## playgirl666

daniyaaq said:


> That’s good news @playgirl666

Thank u xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Fantastic news @playgirl666


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 your results came through quickly! Glad your a low risk result! 

I’m hoping mine come quickly seeing as my scan was the day after yours. I’m gutted I have to wait till the 20 week scan for them to look for the other 2 that the combined screening does. Silly baby for measuring to big!!!


----------



## angie90

Hello girls! SO;

Firstly we are so happy to be having another baby BOY! as much as I wanted a girl I am so pleased it’s a boy because if this baby does have DS I think he will be lucky to have a big brother and lots of boy cousins who he can play footie with! It also means we have to have another baby haha!!

The woman was amazing snd SO Patient! She scanned us for an hour but Jusy waiting on the photos to be emailed! The scan can’t tell us if he does or doesn’t! BUT all the warning signs for DS are not there bar a little question over the neck but again not a massive concern! This is really good news as if baby does have DS they should still be healthy which was obviously a huge worry! 

We took bloods and we hopefully should out next Wednesday really! As much as today is amazing news it can’t say there is no chance snd 1 in 3 is still HUGE risk! Think she was a bit shocked by how high my risk was haha!! Feeling slightly better snd now Jusy got to wait! Thank you for all your lovely messages xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news that the scan looked good and congrats on team blue.


----------



## playgirl666

So pleased ur scan went well and all looked OK xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 firstly congratulations on your baby boy!!! I’m glad all looked ok with him and that he looks healthy. Hopefully your blood results come through quickly and all is ok. Have you thought about any names??? 

We’ve a fair few boys in this thread so far!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@angie90 Thats great news on your scan. Cant wait to see photos


----------



## angie90

So the photos are not as good as I thought haha! But I don’t mind! They also got a little video of baby jumping which was cute! But don’t know how to upload that haha!

we don’t have any names yet really! (Thought he was a girl) haha! But I did like “Roddy” haha! My sister hates it tho! 

he has a nasal bone which is apparently really significant as no nasal bone can suggest DS! There’s not much more I can do now but wait really! And I now totally understand how stressful this must have been for you @Suggerhoney so sending lots of love!

Anyways what will be will be snd we will do what we need to do for this little one


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> So the photos are not as good as I thought haha! But I don’t mind! They also got a little video of baby jumping which was cute! But don’t know how to upload that haha!
> 
> we don’t have any names yet really! (Thought he was a girl) haha! But I did like “Roddy” haha! My sister hates it tho!
> 
> he has a nasal bone which is apparently really significant as no nasal bone can suggest DS! There’s not much more I can do now but wait really! And I now totally understand how stressful this must have been for you @Suggerhoney so sending lots of love!
> 
> Anyways what will be will be snd we will do what we need to do for this little one
> 
> View attachment 1097290
> View attachment 1097291

Lovely! Congrats on team blue... I thought it was a girl for you too haha! Good news about the nose too... I think you will have a healthy boy! Ugh I can’t wAit till we can find out the gender!!


----------



## angie90

Reiko_ctu said:


> Lovely! Congrats on team blue... I thought it was a girl for you too haha! Good news about the nose too... I think you will have a healthy boy! Ugh I can’t wAit till we can find out the gender!!

 Thank you! Will you have an early scan? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> Hello girls! SO;
> 
> Firstly we are so happy to be having another baby BOY! as much as I wanted a girl I am so pleased it’s a boy because if this baby does have DS I think he will be lucky to have a big brother and lots of boy cousins who he can play footie with! It also means we have to have another baby haha!!ect
> 
> The woman was amazing snd SO Patient! She scanned us for an hour but Jusy waiting on the photos to be emailed! The scan can’t tell us if he does or doesn’t! BUT all the warning signs for DS are not there bar a little question over the neck but again not a massive concern! This is really good news as if baby does have DS they should still be healthy which was obviously a huge worry!
> 
> We took bloods and we hopefully should out next Wednesday really! As much as today is amazing news it can’t say there is no chance snd 1 in 3 is still HUGE risk! Think she was a bit shocked by how high my risk was haha!! Feeling slightly better snd now Jusy got to wait! Thank you for all your lovely messages xxx

 awwww congatulations hon on team blue I got on my knees last night and prayed we both get good news with these results. im glad u wont have to wait as long as me for the results and u cud get them as early as next wednesday. cant believe ive been waiting for 3 weeks now. 
glad all looked good on the scan. my scans have all been great too. she said on saturday he looks perfect going by scan but i know it doesnt rule it out. 
waiting for these results is horrible. 
i really hope i hear back soon and its really good news. i really hope that for u too. 

our baby has a really pronounced nose too and i was told babies with down syndrome tend to have flat noses. 

im praying the fact that both our wee boys look healthy on scan that it is a really good sign all is well and both our babys will be completley healthy. [-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 cute scan pictures. It’s great he has a nasal bone specially if that’s one of the flags for DS. Got all crossed for both you ladies! 

I don’t even know where to begin with names!!!!!!!!


----------



## angie90

Soo my hubby read my results today and googled which I now wish he didn’t! Basically everything looks completely fine, bar, the freeB-hcg level which is 5.24 MOM?!

I have no idea what this means but apparently it should be anything from 1-2 so 5 is pretty abnormal and not great! I’m going to send myself loopy I think so I’m gonna phone the midwife tomorrow and ask her explain etc a bit more! I’m not googling it anymore because all I’ve done is made myself worry about my health! 

when’s everyone’s scans? Looking forward to some baby scan pics! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We won’t have another scan till 20 weeks because we don’t do the 12 week screening just by choice. So 9ish more weeks and hopefully if baby cooperates we’ll find out the gender at the scan. They’ll give me an envelope and I can open it with DH and the girls since they can’t come to the scan anymore. I hope the anatomy is all ok since I haven’t been able to take any vitamins past 6 weeks cause of my sickness. Hopefully the 4 months folate will have been enough stored up for a healthy nervous system!! Plus I’m 34 so more risk for genetic things than when I was 31 last time!

we haven’t really talked names yet but last time we agreed on Peter for a boy and now I don’t really want that but I know DH is still wanting it... kinda hope it’s another girl just so I don’t have to talk him out of that name XD

I was able to get out of bed today and make my own food and help the kids a bit. So it’s definitely getting better but still throwing up once the late afternoon and evenings hit. 2.5 more weeks till 2nd tri for me! I should have a shower but I’m too tired. 

The owner of the clinic I worked at emailed me and said, I can’t help thinking there’s something else going on because you’ve missed so much work... like she thinks I’m trying to sneak away from her business and work somewhere else or something. I replied saying no I’m literally so sick I can’t work, or get out of bed and I’m throwing up constantly... it’ll be another few weeks of this. She never wants to have kids so she just doesn’t get it lol. 

we are having a whole week of sunny weather this week 14-20 degrees celcius predicted so the kids are playing outside in the backyard and DH is taking them on bike rides all the time. Thank goodness for some good weather! It rains a lot here lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 i have no idea... I googled it and it just confused me! I defo think calling your midwife is the best route. Dr google can be a bit of a scary place. Step away from the keyboard!

as for me I’ve got to wait till late may for my 20 week scan! 

@Reiko_ctu yay for getting out of bed for a bit... still sucks you’re not so good later on in the day but hey small steps! Great that you’ve got some sun too!!! Makes such a difference. 

We don’t really talk about names until after the 20 week scan but I do still keep an eye out. I think it’s tricky having other babies as the new name kinda has to fit too! And then there’s a middle name to come up with aswell!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 congratulations on team blue. So glad baby is looking good on scan. 

we having a few boys in this group. Love it. 

I think I have names set up and ready, but then again I was sure I had names last time and when Bub came went a completely different direction.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban are you remaining team yellow?


----------



## sil

My first scan is tomorrow and I’m such a bundle of nerves! I will post back after I have it. I should be 7+5 and I’m so excited to hear baby’s heartbeat. 

@angie90 so glad your scan looked well, I have everything crossed over here for you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> My first scan is tomorrow and I’m such a bundle of nerves! I will post back after I have it. I should be 7+5 and I’m so excited to hear baby’s heartbeat.
> 
> @angie90 so glad your scan looked well, I have everything crossed over here for you.

So exciting! Hope all goes well and you get all the water down XD


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> My first scan is tomorrow and I’m such a bundle of nerves! I will post back after I have it. I should be 7+5 and I’m so excited to hear baby’s heartbeat.
> 
> @angie90 so glad your scan looked well, I have everything crossed over here for you.

First scan is always exciting. 

@Reiko_ctu out of curiosity why do you skip 12 week scan?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Maternity clothes. 

we were “done” after our third baby so I gave mine away to a friend... who has now moved away about an hour. Not super far but I haven’t talked to her in a long time. 

I don’t feel right about asking for them back lol. 

so I’m going to thrift when I feel better and then buy some good stuff. I’ll probably need them by June when it starts being warm here so some shorts and t shirts... and then some leggings and maybe a pair of jeans to get me through the fall!?


----------



## RachRav

Had my first on appointment and scan! Baby is measuring right on track at 8weeks and 4 days! The heart rate was 150 !


----------



## Reiko_ctu

RachRav said:


> Had my first on appointment and scan! Baby is measuring right on track at 8weeks and 4 days! The heart rate was 150 !
> 
> View attachment 1097320

Yay congrats! Lovely to get that first scan and know all is going ok in there!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@RachRav lovely scan.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Has anyone made any plans for birth?

We’ve had an induction with our first, car birth with our 2nd, and home birth with our 3rd. So I am thinking home birth again as long as my blood sugars don’t get out of control (I get gestational diabetes each pregnancy). My 2nd labour was 90 mins and my 3rd was 2h16m so thinking this one might be on the quick side as well, and driving to the hospital In precipitous labour is really extra uncomfortable.


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have our dating scan on tue and I ve booked a gender scan for 15th may.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im still unsure! I wanna find out but then don’t want to find out. We never have found out before.... I just don’t know!!!!!! Hahaha!

@sil Goodluck with your scan today! Hopefully you get to share a lovely picture with us all! 

@RachRav what a lovely little beanie you have there! Glad all looks good! 

@Reiko_ctu Id either like to use the birthing centre again or homebirth but I’m undecided. My first was delivery suite, 2nd and 3rd birthing unit, 4th at home and 5th birthing unit again. So I’m unsure what to do. I wanted a homebirth with no.3 but I had low iron and because they kept on talking about haemorrhage (I haemorrhaged with my molar and I don’t think I could have handled that at home) that I chickened out and went to the birthing unit. No.5 I wanted a homebirth but I had static bump growth but they said baby was a giant. The consultant wanted me to have baby on delivery suite but I said all my babies had been 8lb plus so I’m sure I’d be fine so the birthing unit said that they would take me but it was lovely so all worked out ok and baby was only 8lb 2oz. So yeah birthing unit or home!

what about you guys?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet exciting! Wonder if you’ll be adding to the team blue or team pink! We need some pink in this thread!


----------



## playgirl666

I have booked my gender scan for 8th May :) x


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m booked with local hospital. It’s my only option actually, I wish I could do a home birth but not enough midwives in my area. I’m another with precipitous labour so I’m trying not to think too much about it at the risk of having an accidentally on purpose home birth.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well unplanned homebirths do happen!

@playgirl666 exciting stuff! Not long till you find out. 

@daniyaaq your team yellow? Is anyone else team yellow?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 how are you today? Have you had a chance to talk to your midwife?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban i am, I like being team yellow, not overly important though which is why I think I’m going to know in the end. DP wants to know and can’t really find a reason to deny him, he assures me he will keep it to himself but I just know he will slip up somehow.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i also enjoy being team yellow. I love DH telling me what baby is but I’m just curious I guess?! I would worry if one of us knew we would slip up and tell the other one!!!


----------



## soloso

I just had my early private scan they put me at 9 weeks today so forward by 2 days current EDD 17th November, NHS will confirm final due date at 12 weeks though.

Baby was all good, wiggling around and we heard the heart beat :D midwife app on Friday, and then countdown to 12 week scan is on!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso yay!! So so pleased baby looks all good. Awesome you might gain 2 days too. Hello little baby!


----------



## angie90

Hello lovelies! Love seeing scan updates! Congrats

I had to step away from google as I made myself a bit bad last nights! Spoke to our consultant today who said we just need to wait for results next week! If baby doesn’t have DS the high HCG could raise some concerns for other things but they will be classing me as high risk and monitoring me with regular scans which was reassuring! They are going to see me once the results are in! I’ve just got to remember that baby looked ok the other day and look after myself and him as much as possible now! 

I would have loved a home birth but I had to have an emergency section last time and likely now will just have to see what the hospital advise about this little one! 

I was team yellow last pregnancy and LOVED it! But it is also nice knowing the gender! I feel so fiercely protective of him already which is probably mummy instincts stepping in with everything going on! 

Anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 im so glad you got to speak with your consultant. At least either way you have a plan in action and they seem as though they will be keeping an eye on you and baby so I hope that brings a little comfort to you. 

My DH wants to do a carboot on Sunday so we can clear out some junk and maybe go for a walk somewhere on Saturday so nothing to exciting! What about you?


----------



## sil

Two hours until my first scan and I am driving myself insane with nerves. I was tossing and turning all night with nightmares about them not finding a baby followed by a dream where they found triplets, haha! Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## angie90

Oh I love carboots! I didn’t know they had started again! There is a huge one near us so might see if they have reopened! That’s very exciting! 

We have no plans this week! Would love to get out for a pub lunch! I am so glad lockdown is slowly lifting again! Would like to get to the shops and get some maternity trousers as I’ve tried to put it off but this week I have seemed to pop!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scans ladies and good luck to those with scans today or the next few days. 

So nice seeing lots of scans on here now. 


My birth plan has been made for me by the consultant I'm being induced at 37 weeks and it will happen in delivery suite because I'm High risk. 
I will having gas and air to start with when things get going and a epidural later on when things get bad. 


Still waiting for these results and it's driving me crazy. 

I just want to know if my baby is healthy I hate all this worry


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney did they say when results are expected? I know this has been a long few weeks. Thinking of you


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil 3 babies! Hehe! Funny what our dreams do to us. I’m sure all is ok! Goodluck and as soon as you can let us know how it goes x

@angie90 yes our local ones started this week (we have a few on a Wednesday) my DH loves a carboot so his itching to go!!! And I’ll be glad to get rid of some of this junk!!!!

@Suggerhoney it really has been the longest few weeks for you now. Working day 3? Hopefully this time it won’t be the full wait. So your nearly at the point of only having 20 weeks left! Oh my!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil and @Mummy2Corban 

They said it can take up too another 10 working days but because its a second draw it may come back sooner. 
I feel like I've been waiting forever and pretty done with waiting now. 
I hate the anxiety and the worry I just want to enjoy my pregnancy and I can't enjoy it until I know all is ok. 
I'm so afraid it's gonna come back bad news. 
I will be devastated but just praying my DH is right and all will be good.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney it must be really difficult being in limbo. Wanting to enjoy it but having this hanging over you can’t be easy. I feel nervous enough waiting for my quad results.


----------



## playgirl666

My consultant also told me last week that I will be induced at 37 weeks, so very end of September again or beginning of October, I will book it for the 1st week of October, cos mazes birthday is 29th sep I wanna be home for that xx


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney I'm praying u get ur results very soon and all is good xx


----------



## sil

Scan went great!!!! Baby had a heartbeat of 160. I’m measuring slightly ahead of what I thought and they put me at 8 weeks even, due November 24!


----------



## soloso

sil said:


> Scan went great!!!! Baby had a heartbeat of 160. I’m measuring slightly ahead of what I thought and they put me at 8 weeks even, due November 24!
> 
> View attachment 1097345

So glad your scan went well eeek :D


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil yay!!!! Little baby!!!!! So pleased all is well with your little bean x


----------



## angie90

@sil lovely scan congrats! 

@Suggerhoney i am really thinking of you and sending love! Hope it’s not too long now as I know this is so important to you to find out snd hoping you get the news you want! I’m always here if you want to chat as totally get your worry! X


----------



## playgirl666

3 days then I'm in second tri :) x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@sil yay that’s awesome!!

I love how all of us are being bumped forward by a few days haha, that’s just nice! My sister was bumped back an entire week and I can’t imagine how discouraging that would be! Although she’s not sick so not desperate to get out of her first tri like I am :)

we just got a new mountain bike for our eldest so the rest of the week will involve DH taking the kids to bike parks while I am laying in bed... did I mention we’re in quarantine? DHs family got Covid and apparently we needed to isolate because of it. But we can still go out for walks and bike rides apparently, just not to any shops or restaurants etc. So my girls had to miss their one day of classes yesterday which is a bummer because they only get 7 per term. 

Anyways because of that DH is home which makes it a bit easier for me to rest. Hoping by the time we’re out of isolation next Tuesday I feel a lot better and can do the schooling and maybe back to work too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 yay to being in the 2nd tri!

@Reiko_ctu I’ve been lucky to always gain a few days and I would hate being out back! It would suck!!! I’m glad you e got an extra set of hands so you can get rest but I’m hoping you’ll feel better soon so you can get back to some kind of normal. I’ve started making dinner over the past week or so! So I’m definitely starting to feel much better!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 yay to being in the 2nd tri!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I’ve been lucky to always gain a few days and I would hate being out back! It would suck!!! I’m glad you e got an extra set of hands so you can get rest but I’m hoping you’ll feel better soon so you can get back to some kind of normal. I’ve started making dinner over the past week or so! So I’m definitely starting to feel much better!

that’s amazing!! So glad you are getting a bit of relief. 

My poor children have been eating oven chicken strips and fries and oven pizzas and take out for weeks and my middle girl is definitely gaining some weight from the unhealthy eating... unfortunately I won’t be able to cook my regular healthy meals again for at least a week I think, if not 2. My DH can’t make a meal for the life of him.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also I just found out my sister is staying team yellow and I’m so disappointed!!

we will be finding out and she’s due 2 days before me and I wanted to know what she’s having too!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Anyone feeling movements yet? I'm sure I ve started to feel the odd wriggle.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ive been lucky most days that DH was home early enough to cook dinner but like I say last week or so I’ve actually managed it! I feel like a super hero.... hahaha! 

ahhhh that’s a shame your sister isn’t finding out but hey I guess you get a bit of both... you finding out but also team yellow at the same time!

@topazicatzbet i THINK I may have done?! A few times in the middle of the night (not sleeping great) I’m sure I feel what I think is baby. When I had my scan he was kinda scanning me more to my left and that’s more the side I’ve felt it?! So maybe!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Anyone feeling movements yet? I'm sure I ve started to feel the odd wriggle.

I don’t think so yet. I’m really hoping I don’t have anterior placenta again because last time I did and didn’t feel baby until 20 weeks!!! But with my 2nd I was feeling her about now. So I hope I feel something soon!! You probably have been feeling some wriggles :). I can’t wait!

how are you feeling otherwise? Not long till 2nd tri!


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 lucky you 2nd Tri

@Reiko_ctu u really wanted to be put forward but mine measured spot on. Almost like he/she was passing some test 

@Mummy2Corban I’m starting to feel ok with it honestly, I just know he will slip up so though I’m doing everything team yellow I’m certain before Bub comes I’ll know the gender. 

@topazicatzbet i don’t feel movement yet unfortunately. Started feeling flatters and quickening around this time with DD2 this time of definitely not feeling anything.


----------



## Abii

@Mummy2Corban congratulations on your bean! So precious!

@Suggerhoney congratulations on your boy darling. My name is Harley:haha:

@angie90 I'm sorry you got that news hun:hugs: hope the nipt testing will put your mind at ease.

Welcome to the new ladies:flow:

I had pretty much text book pregnancies with my girls. I was very sick, HG up until 20+ weeks, craved sweets and had horrible break outs. They definitely stole my beauty:haha: with this one I only had sickness in weeks 8 and 9 and sometimes if I don't eat all day I will get some nausea, but I haven't thrown up at all with this one and I also crave meats and salty things. The HB thing was also accurate for my pregnancies, my girls were always 160+ and with this one its been at a steady 140. So odd how pregnancy can be text book for one and totally opposite for another. Hope everyone is doing well<3

Oh and we had our ultrasound today....
*It's a BOY!*:dance:


And this is our handsome guy in HD


I've never had one done this early with any of my other babies so it was pretty amazing to see all his tiny features. So in love with this sweet boy already:cloud9:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Abii congratulations on your boy. Aaaw


----------



## Abii

Well shit, my phone took me to page 42 and not the current page lol so my replies are all late:dohh:

@angie90 congratulations on your boy <3


----------



## Abii

daniyaaq said:


> @Abii congratulations on your boy. Aaaw

Thank you so much:flower:


----------



## sil

@Abii congrats on team blue!! What lovely scan photos! 

There are a lot of boys in this thread!

I was offered the NIPT testing at my appointment to be completed in a few weeks, and this can also tell you the gender. I'm tempted to find out but in the past I've always found out in scans. Has anyone found out gender with NIPT? Is it accurate?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> @Abii congrats on team blue!! What lovely scan photos!
> 
> There are a lot of boys in this thread!
> 
> I was offered the NIPT testing at my appointment to be completed in a few weeks, and this can also tell you the gender. I'm tempted to find out but in the past I've always found out in scans. Has anyone found out gender with NIPT? Is it accurate?

It’ll be accurate for gender, more than a scan. Do it!

All the boys on this thread make me think mine is pink lol!!


----------



## Abii

sil said:


> @Abii congrats on team blue!! What lovely scan photos!
> 
> There are a lot of boys in this thread!
> 
> I was offered the NIPT testing at my appointment to be completed in a few weeks, and this can also tell you the gender. I'm tempted to find out but in the past I've always found out in scans. Has anyone found out gender with NIPT? Is it accurate?

Thank you hun. 
I've heard that NIPT is the most accurate gender method since they use your blood. I heard its even more accurate then the gender scans. If it's offered and your insurance covers it, you should go for it! My insurance didnt cover it so if I did it I would of had to pay $500 out of pocket for it:shock:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu we do need some pink in here


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney it must be really difficult being in limbo. Wanting to enjoy it but having this hanging over you can’t be easy. I feel nervous enough waiting for my quad results.


It's just horrible hon but what can I do. I can only keep on waiting and hoping the results will bring us good news.
I know 1 in 33 is not that high but with my recurring pregnancy loss last year, I looked into it and that only happens to 1% of couples and I had 4 pregnancy losses so we was that 1%.

And I cant help thinking I'm going to end up being that 1 in 33.

I'm just so scared. The worry if baby has it and the sort of health problems he may have.
Just praying he doesn't have it and is healthy.

The latest I can get the results is a week on Friday. Still so long.



@thank you @playgirl666

@angie90 thanks hon Same to you.
How are u feeling?
Do u feel like u can't enjoy ure pregnancy too hon? I just feel so on stand still.
I just take it day by day and hope to get a phone call with good news.

I want that for both of us.



@sil
Lovely scan congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Anyone feeling movements yet? I'm sure I ve started to feel the odd wriggle.



I started feeling something on Friday at 15+6 weeks and new it was baby. Then I felt nothing. 

But today I've felt lots. 
This is the most I've felt him and I've been feeling him on and off all day. 
Still very light taps and wriggles. 
I can feel kicks but it's so so light it feels like someone is flicking me from the the inside.


----------



## Suggerhoney

We are also getting the gender with our NIPT results. Even tho he wasn't shy and was showing it all off haha we decided to get the also get the gender with the blood results so we know 100%.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney I’m so sorry you going through this, I’m not enjoying my pregnancy one bit but I can’t imagine going through the waiting like you are, it must be really hard.


----------



## angie90

@Suggerhoney now I know regardless of the results this pregnancy is going to be high risk I do feel a bit scared for this pregnancy but I am trying to take it day by day. It is so incredibly hard. 

I don’t know if I’ve had a bit of time to come to understand but I feel very calm today about it. Little boy was healthy on the scan and 1 in 3 is so high that it is very probable this little one will have Down syndrome and if that’s the case then that’s my path and I will give make sure they have they are safe and loved to the end of the earth. However that’s just today and I’m sure it’ll be a rollercoaster everyday now haha!!

The lady said we should have ours on Wednesday however she rang today and said that could also be the earliest and the latest the following Wednesday! I’ve already got no fingernails left haha!!

I am so sorry for your 4 previous losses and can understand why you are so worried. Please message any time xx

@Abii yay another blue! We’re gonna have a football team in this thread!! And those pics are AMAZING! Have you told your girls your having a boy? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m so sorry you going through this, I’m not enjoying my pregnancy one bit but I can’t imagine going through the waiting like you are, it must be really hard.

It is hon its horrible.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Abii what a lovely scan! And yay to a boy! We definitely are racking those boys up!

@Suggerhoney i know what you mean about odds. With my molar I just kept falling into the small odds. It feels as though all is against you. Baby boy may still be fine. You’ve had your bad odds so now it’s the time that you’ll fall into the better odds.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 big hugs xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

angie90 said:


> @Suggerhoney now I know regardless of the results this pregnancy is going to be high risk I do feel a bit scared for this pregnancy but I am trying to take it day by day. It is so incredibly hard.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ve had a bit of time to come to understand but I feel very calm today about it. Little boy was healthy on the scan and 1 in 3 is so high that it is very probable this little one will have Down syndrome and if that’s the case then that’s my path and I will give make sure they have they are safe and loved to the end of the earth. However that’s just today and I’m sure it’ll be a rollercoaster everyday now haha!!
> 
> The lady said we should have ours on Wednesday however she rang today and said that could also be the earliest and the latest the following Wednesday! I’ve already got no fingernails left haha!!
> 
> I am so sorry for your 4 previous losses and can understand why you are so worried. Please message any time xx
> 
> @Abii yay another blue! We’re gonna have a football team in this thread!! And those pics are AMAZING! Have you told your girls your having a boy? X


Thank you hon. 

Hope we both get our results soon. 
I have Good days and bad days. 
I can tell today is gonna be a bad day. I've also bitten all my nails off and I didn't sleep at all last night. 
Feeling absolutely like a zombie right now. 
Just made myself have some breakfast. 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Abii what a lovely scan! And yay to a boy! We definitely are racking those boys up!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i know what you mean about odds. With my molar I just kept falling into the small odds. It feels as though all is against you. Baby boy may still be fine. You’ve had your bad odds so now it’s the time that you’ll fall into the better odds.


I really hope so hon I really hope it will be Good news. 
They say it comes in 3s and I've had 2 episodes of bleeding at 6+1 and 14+5 weeks and them hospital results so that's 3 things and hopefully now we will get 3 good things and hopefully one of them will be very good news's with our NIPT results[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Abii said:


> @Mummy2Corban congratulations on your bean! So precious!
> 
> @Suggerhoney congratulations on your boy darling. My name is Harley:haha:
> 
> @angie90 I'm sorry you got that news hun:hugs: hope the nipt testing will put your mind at ease.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies:flow:
> 
> I had pretty much text book pregnancies with my girls. I was very sick, HG up until 20+ weeks, craved sweets and had horrible break outs. They definitely stole my beauty:haha: with this one I only had sickness in weeks 8 and 9 and sometimes if I don't eat all day I will get some nausea, but I haven't thrown up at all with this one and I also crave meats and salty things. The HB thing was also accurate for my pregnancies, my girls were always 160+ and with this one its been at a steady 140. So odd how pregnancy can be text book for one and totally opposite for another. Hope everyone is doing well<3
> 
> Oh and we had our ultrasound today....
> *It's a BOY!*:dance:
> View attachment 1097357
> 
> 
> And this is our handsome guy in HD
> View attachment 1097358
> 
> 
> I've never had one done this early with any of my other babies so it was pretty amazing to see all his tiny features. So in love with this sweet boy already:cloud9:


Congratulations on team :blue: hon. 
Loving ure 4d scan. There amazing ain't they. We had it done at the NIPT 13+4 weeks scan and Also at my dating scan and its amazing I cud see his little face and he looks just like our youngest son. 

So this is this baby 


And this was our youngest son at the same gestationa 16 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ive never had a 4d scan but they are amazing!


----------



## daniyaaq

I don’t know about a 4d scan, they creep my out a little haha I like a little mystery at the end of pregnancy


----------



## angie90

I had a 4D this time and if I’m honest it was horrifying haha!! Not as cute as them! Will try to upload but not working! X


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 I’m so relieved I’m not the only one. Some of them are cute but I find some not so good looking


----------



## Lunabelle

Sorry I have been so quiet, everything has been going well I have just been busy with my daughter at home. She’s going back to school next week.

I had a scan yesterday and everything was well, it was too early to check for down syndrome from the neck so i am going back in 3 weeks, by then we will have the results from the non invasive chromosome bloodtest too. And she said it’s 80% likely to be a girl, but this will be confirmed with the bloodtest. 

We are most likely moving to the UK during the summer and as i saw there’s a lot of ladies here from the UK I thought I would ask you if you are allowed to choose your ob-gyn? I have read about it online, but it just says you are referred to a ob-gyn if you have a high risk pregnancy. I had obstretic cholestasis, gestational diabetes and complications in the delivery in my last pregnancy so I am hoping I can choose a good doctor to ease my fears. From what I have read it doesn’t seem that your doctor will be at the delivery with you?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Lunabelle ah a girlie! I think you maybe the first girl on this thread as so far we’ve had a few boys! Great to hear all was well with your scan!

I am from east anglia and we usually have an assigned midwife but that doesn’t really mean anything! My midwife from my last actually delivered him but only because it worked out that she was on a shift at the hospital at that time and just happened to be on the birthing unit. I’m not to sure but I’m pretty sure it’s the same on delivery suite it just depends what dr is on shift?!


----------



## Lunabelle

Ah we will be moving to east anglia too! I googled some of the doctors from the local hospital and found a few that have such good reviews I really hope I could get one of them. So in general in UK when you go to a specialist do you get to choose which one you go to? I asked my husband as he is from england but he doesn’t know


----------



## playgirl666

I'm from East anglia aswell! Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I think generally you just get assigned one. I ve always been midwife led.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve always just been assigned one and then if all ok back to my midwife!


----------



## angie90

Yeah same here! Always assigned one and my experience of labour was it was whatever midwife/doctor was on call that day! I have found my experience this time very reassuring snd a midwife always on the end of the phone for a chat! 
How exciting about moving! Where do you live currently?


----------



## RachRav

Has anyone every used BonJesta for morning sickness?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I went outside today for the first time
In almost 5 weeks! Baby steps XD

need to get my strength up if I’m going to get back to work in a few weeks. 

Covid has really screwed up the admin at my midwives office. Just got an email that my 12 week appt is on Tuesday and I need to bring all these forms. 

only I didn’t know about the appointment because I didn’t book it, and I was never emailed the forms. Or the bloodwork req I was supposed to do. They’ve sent it all over now but the receptionist is annoyed at me thinking this is my fault but they’ve never sent me any of the emails! Like check your email accounts, it hasn’t been sent! Lol. Anyways it’s an in person appt! I doubt they will use the Doppler though, they don’t usually try before 16 weeks I don’t think.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that is so annoying, just reminded me I haven’t done my blood work too. The way I’m feeling the idea of someone trying to get blood from me doesn’t sit well.


----------



## angie90

I’ve got to go for bloods again todua at the hospital as the ones they did last week (not the Down syndrome testing) didn’t work or something? It’s the fourth bloods this week haha!! I’m not very squeamish but I am unsure how patient work will be! I’d had time off for my dad passing away then came back snd now had lots of tine off this week! I know I can’t help it but I Jusy feel like they will think I’m messing them around! 

A friend took me out for tea last night which was lovely but she had a red wine and and a rare steak snd I just wanted to punch her hahahah!! I’m looking forward to being able to enjoy food again bechsss I Jusy don’t fancy anything at all. This baby always seems to hate all food bar chips!


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 i feel you. I can’t tell you gore many times I’ve wanted a particular meal only to sit there and just not enjoy it. I was wanting a curry for so long and I persisted, tried to eat it like three times and it just wasn’t as good as i knew it was.


----------



## angie90

Oh @daniyaaq its so frustrating isn’t it! I’ve lost about 6lb in the last 2 weeks because I just don’t fancy eating or when I do I’m feeling sick! I had the same experience with curry! All I want is McDonald’s chips hahah!


----------



## daniyaaq

Ladies my very first baby purchase. I couldn’t resist honestly


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I still have a feel meals that come straight back out... McDonalds is one of them!

@angie90 its lovely that you got to go out! Sorry you’ve got to have more bloods. When I had my molar I had to have bloods twice a week for about 4-5 months. Yuk! 

so I just spoke to my consultant as I missed my email phone call last week. He said his happy about all the molar stuff as charring cross do my follow up so there’s already an action plan in place for that. He said that because I have delivered 5 babies and this is my 6th I’m at higher risk of bleeding after. As a precaution he wants me to have baby on delivery suite and to have a drip (can’t remember what it’s called but the one to shrink your womb) for a few hours so everything hopefully contracts. He said I can still have a water birth and midwives can take care of me but I’ve got to be on delivery suite.... so there goes my thought of home birth or the midwife led unit. I’d rather be safe than sorry so it is what it is I guess! 

how is everyone?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq love that!!! So funny!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban yeah it’s always better to be safe that sorry.

I’m doing alright in circumstances, counting down to second Tri as if it’s going to magically change. Work has agreed to move me to full time working from home so Monday just gotta get a letter from my doctor to that effect. I’m excited about that it’s been stressing me calling my manager nearly everyday to say I wanna work from home today. 

Got some paperwork in mail from hospital. Blah. Surprisingly I was just having a conversation with DD1 about this she was asking me the difference between her birth and her sister’s (who was born back in our home country Botswana) and which I liked better.


----------



## Weemcb26

12 week scan went well yesterday and been put forward a few days so 12+5 today and due on the 24th Oct


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 aaaw hi baby. I love 12 weeks scans you can start to see baby chilling. That will be the official due date right? Will update first page.


----------



## Weemcb26

daniyaaq said:


> @Weemcb26 aaaw hi baby. I love 12 weeks scans you can start to see baby chilling. That will be the official due date right? Will update first page.

YeH hun thank you! I know 12 week scan is brilliant watching them wriggle about xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 hey baby!!! Awesome baby looks good and great news for gaining a few days.

@daniyaaq its so annoying when the drs/receptionist mess up or there’s a mid communication and they end up being off with you!!!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 Great photo and congrats on your +5 days


----------



## sil

I found the heartbeat on my Doppler this morning!!!! At my ultrasound they measured the heartbeat but didn’t have the sound on so I didn’t hear it.

I am 8 weeks even according to my dates, or 8 weeks 2 days according to the ultrasound measurements and I found this this morning.

I am over the moon in tears. I can’t believe I found it this early.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil yay to finding that baby on the monitor! What a lovely sound!

@angie90 how did the bloods go?

@Suggerhoney are you ok hun?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got my quad results for downs and spinal bifida and they are low risk. Bring on the 20 week scan to check the rest and then we can share our news. Literally haven’t told anyone! It’s only me and DH that know!

do we find out what baby is? Or stay with what we know and stay team yellow! DH is easy so I think his happy for me to decide. What do you ladies think? Try something new for the last???


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> I got my quad results for downs and spinal bifida and they are low risk. Bring on the 20 week scan to check the rest and then we can share our news. Literally haven’t told anyone! It’s only me and DH that know!
> 
> do we find out what baby is? Or stay with what we know and stay team yellow! DH is easy so I think his happy for me to decide. What do you ladies think? Try something new for the last???

Yes yes find out!!! Congrats on the low risk xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I can’t wait till I can go to our favourite restaurant again and get a Kung POW chicken noodle bowl! That’s what I really want although I know I wouldn’t be able to eat it right now. 

I really think I’m having a boy now because I feel remarkably better this week and I’ve never ever felt better until at least weeks 14-16 before. I really need to find some boy names that I like :/.

so my sister had her 12 week scan and because she has a tilted uterus they had to do a trans vag scan but still couldn’t get the neck measurement! So she has to go again next week.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i so hope you continue to feel better! And how good will your noodles be when you can finally eat them! I wonder if your bundle is blue? Makes you think that way if your feeling better than you did with your girls? I haven’t a clue about names! I must admit if we did find out we wouldn’t have to think of two sets of names!

Ah that’s a pain they couldn’t get that measured for your sister. Hopefully next time round they are more successful.


----------



## angie90

@Mummy2Corban it’s good your consultant is making sure they look after you and baby! Sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy! And yay for the non risky results! I can’t believe you’ve managed not to tell anyone! 

@Weemcb26 lovely scan!!

@sil such a beautiful sound the heartbeat! I have a Doppler but not used it as too scared I won’t find the heartbeat snd then I’ll stress out!!

@Reiko_ctu ars you finding out the gender?

I think I’ve been so naive before and never worried about the results in my pregnancy with my little boy Woody! But this has been an eye opener! I wonder if I’d have the tests again if we have another baby as it has been really difficult! Much more accepting now of the results x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 i know! I think because I didn’t have my early scan I was worried and then because I’m we could only have the quad testing I wanna wait until the 20 week scan. I don’t wanna tell my babies until I’m sure this baby is ok. Plus we have both lost our dads and our mums are well.... that’s a whole different story! Did you say you’ll have your results by Wednesday? Will you still have the amino? Ahhh I love the name woody!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@angie90 we are definitely finding out the gender if we can at the 20 week scan. I’m so desperate to know! I don’t want to say this to my family, because they all want a boy... but I really do want another girl. I’m still not as excited for this baby as I was for my others, still kinda on the “why did we do this” idea, and I feel like a totally new experience of having a boy might be stressful for me. Having another girl will just be easier. So I’m
Hoping for a girl. But I think it’s a boy if I’m honest.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> @Mummy2Corban it’s good your consultant is making sure they look after you and baby! Sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy! And yay for the non risky results! I can’t believe you’ve managed not to tell anyone!
> 
> @Weemcb26 lovely scan!!
> 
> @sil such a beautiful sound the heartbeat! I have a Doppler but not used it as too scared I won’t find the heartbeat snd then I’ll stress out!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu ars you finding out the gender?
> 
> I think I’ve been so naive before and never worried about the results in my pregnancy with my little boy Woody! But this has been an eye opener! I wonder if I’d have the tests again if we have another baby as it has been really difficult! Much more accepting now of the results x

In all my pregnancies, when the midwives offered the genetic screening, they never asked if I wanted to be prepared mentally for a bad result... they always just asked, if you got bad results would it change the outcome of the pregnancy for you? As in, would you terminate. I always said no it wouldn’t change the outcome, and so they have always recommended not to do the tests. If it doesn’t change the outcome then it can just add extra worry. Just the way my midwife group handles it I guess. But I still do worry about my babies being healthy until I see the 20 week scan!! 

I really hope this baby’s scan is good... I haven’t taken any vitamins since I turned 6 weeks because I just couldn’t keep them down. I guess I’ll try starting them up again soon here. But the key formation time
Has already happened for baby so hoping they got everything they needed :/


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I gave in and ordered a few summer maternity clothes... a pair of shorts, 2 tank tops, and a dress. I’ll be 18-30 weeks during our summer so I think I’ll need them by then! And then leggings and loose tops fans sweaters for the fall should do it so I don’t have to buy anymore. Still not hint of a bump at almost 12 weeks here but, as I was laying flat on my bed just now I think I might have felt a little baby wrigggle!! I’m hoping!! I sooo want early movements this time.


----------



## angie90

They have said Wednesday at the earliest for the results. We’ve decided not to have the amnino if it comes back high risk again. We’ve seen a healthy little boy on our scan so wouldn’t want to risk that for just confirming something for us! But I totally respect why others would!


----------



## angie90

When is your scan @Reiko_ctu? I keep forgetting to take my vitamins and feel terrible! But I’m sure eveytbing will be ok! 


Ooo maternity shopping! I’m gonna do that next week as I am starting to get bigger! So exiting about feeling a wiggle!!! When do you normally feel movements? X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im planning on digging out my maternity uniform for work. Yesterday I sat on the floor to do a leg dressing and I heard my pants go crack. Thankfully the seem didn't go all the way but I don't fancy risking it again. Lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 thats totally understandable! I think once you know the results either way you won’t need to. Like you say it’s not worth the risk. 

@Reiko_ctu ive been terrible with my vitamins too. I got some liquid ones but am still crap at actually taking them. Great news you’ve ordered some maternity stuff. I’ve favourited some vests and dresses on H&M so once I’ve actually got a bump rather that mummy tummy I’ll buy them!

@topazicatzbet i had to giggle about your trousers! Maybe digging your work uniform out might be an idea! Hehe


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yep. The nhs trousers aren't the most flattering and no give in the right places.


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaw @Mummy2Corban i envy you, i wanted to tell no one about my pregnancy but sickness hit, I know most of the stuff in our emergency department, my daughter was worried and told her teacher I’m sick(teacher happens to also be a friend) had to tell work, so that’s where we at. 

And last baby, I say find out and go all out, no more gender neutral clothes. 

@Reiko_ctu you are not the same. I think I’m having a boy, I’m sick but not as sick as the girls. I would really just love to have a girl and not have to relearn anything, if I had a girl I would have everything already. I think the idea of starting over again after struggling through pregnancy can be a bit too much. But I keep tryna tell myself that it’s all good and having a new gender to the dynamics will be fun...haven’t believed it yet. 

@angie90 same here I keep forgetting to take vitamins, especially my iron which is bad because I’m currently low.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> When is your scan @Reiko_ctu? I keep forgetting to take my vitamins and feel terrible! But I’m sure eveytbing will be ok!
> 
> Ooo maternity shopping! I’m gonna do that next week as I am starting to get bigger! So exiting about feeling a wiggle!!! When do you normally feel movements? X

I haven’t booked it yet, I’m guessing I’ll get a requisition from my midwife appt on Tuesday and then can book it. I usually wait till 22 weeks to get it done (cause everything is a bit more developed at that point) but I might go 18 this time just to know sooner because I’m so anxious to know haha!!

Ive had different experiences with movements each time. With my first it was 18 weeks, my 2nd was 12 weeks, and my last wasn’t till 22 weeks because of anterior placenta! It’s weird how the placenta really blocked the movements.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Aaaw @Mummy2Corban i envy you, i wanted to tell no one about my pregnancy but sickness hit, I know most of the stuff in our emergency department, my daughter was worried and told her teacher I’m sick(teacher happens to also be a friend) had to tell work, so that’s where we at.
> 
> And last baby, I say find out and go all out, no more gender neutral clothes.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu you are not the same. I think I’m having a boy, I’m sick but not as sick as the girls. I would really just love to have a girl and not have to relearn anything, if I had a girl I would have everything already. I think the idea of starting over again after struggling through pregnancy can be a bit too much. But I keep tryna tell myself that it’s all good and having a new gender to the dynamics will be fun...haven’t believed it yet.
> 
> @angie90 same here I keep forgetting to take vitamins, especially my iron which is bad because I’m currently low.

I’m glad I’m not alone on that feeling lol... it’s a weird one to express! Of course I will love a baby boy, but just adjusting to the idea will take some effort on my behalf.


----------



## Abii

angie90 said:


> @Suggerhoney now I know regardless of the results this pregnancy is going to be high risk I do feel a bit scared for this pregnancy but I am trying to take it day by day. It is so incredibly hard.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ve had a bit of time to come to understand but I feel very calm today about it. Little boy was healthy on the scan and 1 in 3 is so high that it is very probable this little one will have Down syndrome and if that’s the case then that’s my path and I will give make sure they have they are safe and loved to the end of the earth. However that’s just today and I’m sure it’ll be a rollercoaster everyday now haha!!
> 
> The lady said we should have ours on Wednesday however she rang today and said that could also be the earliest and the latest the following Wednesday! I’ve already got no fingernails left haha!!
> 
> I am so sorry for your 4 previous losses and can understand why you are so worried. Please message any time xx
> 
> @Abii yay another blue! We’re gonna have a football team in this thread!! And those pics are AMAZING! Have you told your girls your having a boy? X

I have not told them yet. Pretty sure my 8 year old is catching on that I'm pregnant but she hasn't said anything. I share 50/50 custody with their father so I'm pretty sure that's the only reason I've been able to hide it lol. I want to announce it in a cute way.


----------



## Abii

daniyaaq said:


> Ladies my very first baby purchase. I couldn’t resist honestly
> 
> View attachment 1097399

Aw such a cute onesie! I saw one like this at the ultrasound place where I had my gender scan and contemplated getting it but I got a heartbeat bear instead lol. Still might get one though. Maybe use it for my social media announcement:haha:


----------



## Abii

I've been in my maternity clothes since I was like 9 weeks:rofl::dohh:
My shirts are starting not to fit in the evenings too. I wake up with a small bump and by the end of the day, look like I'm 30 weeks already:wacko: lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Abii im trying to decide how to tell my babies too! We’ve always done something so just gotta hatch a plan on how to surprise them!


----------



## playgirl666

2nd tri today :) hope ur all OK xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Congratulations @playgirl666 

I’m going to need to visit ED for some fluids, I’m feeling quite weak and dehydrated and couldn’t even keep down a smoothie.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 woop woooooo! Second tri!!!

@daniyaaq hope your ok x


----------



## angie90

Having a bad day today girls! Don’t know if I’m just overly paranoid but I’ve just found some like egg white stringy discharge but tinted yellow? I Jusy have this horrible feeling things aren’t ok but don’t know if it’s BecUse I’m just overly sensitive at the moment waiting for these results! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 I sometimes get stringy kinda discharge. I have lots of discharge and have had the stringy kind a few times and all is ok with me so could just be a similar thing. I think your going through a lot right now and when that happens we tend to see things as bad. I’m sure it’s just normal discharge. Big hugs lovely x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I've been quiet ladies. Still waiting for these results and it's killing me. 
Wednesday will mark 4 weeks of waiting :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney 4 weeks! I’m sorry lovely.... that’s a long wait. What working day are you on now? Hopefully this week brings you some news x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Congratulations @playgirl666
> 
> I’m going to need to visit ED for some fluids, I’m feeling quite weak and dehydrated and couldn’t even keep down a smoothie.

Hugs Dani... really hope the fluids help you to feel a bit better xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> Having a bad day today girls! Don’t know if I’m just overly paranoid but I’ve just found some like egg white stringy discharge but tinted yellow? I Jusy have this horrible feeling things aren’t ok but don’t know if it’s BecUse I’m just overly sensitive at the moment waiting for these results! X

That’s so funny I just had the same kinda dish charge 2 days ago. I have sooo much white creamy cm it’s gross, and then I had some that looked like ewcm but it wasn’t clear, it was greenish yellow! Don’t have a any signs of an infection tho so I’m not worrying about it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Does anyone else still not have a hint of a bump? I’m bummed out!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu after 5 babies my tummy muscles still don’t meet back together so I kinda have a mummy tummy but I can still suck it right in so my tummy is pretty much flat. I’ve also got a longish body so I don’t really get a bump bump till just after 20 weeks. Hopefully yours will pop soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I had a dream last night I delivered a baby boy with lots of dark hair and he was a little chubby one. I never dream babies so I wonder if this is a boy?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> I had a dream last night I delivered a baby boy with lots of dark hair and he was a little chubby one. I never dream babies so I wonder if this is a boy?!

Ooh interesting. I do dream
Babies a lot when I’m pregnant and always boy - but I always had girls! So I think my dreams are opposite!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu after 5 babies my tummy muscles still don’t meet back together so I kinda have a mummy tummy but I can still suck it right in so my tummy is pretty much flat. I’ve also got a longish body so I don’t really get a bump bump till just after 20 weeks. Hopefully yours will pop soon!

I have a long torso too but I feel
Like I’ve usually had a bump around this time previously. Hoping all is ok In there! I think the mw will try to Doppler on Tuesday so hopefully we can hear a hb and that will reassure me!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok everyone needs to send me winning vibes, I’ve just bought lottery tickets to win a 2.5 million dollar house in my town ;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney 4 weeks! I’m sorry lovely.... that’s a long wait. What working day are you on now? Hopefully this week brings you some news x


Working day 5 hon so Monday will be working day 6. We should definitely get the results in the week providing they don't need any more blood. I really hope not. I just want the results now. 
Hoping so much for good news. 




Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok everyone needs to send me winning vibes, I’ve just bought lottery tickets to win a 2.5 million dollar house in my town ;)


Good luck sending winning vibes ure way hon.


----------



## sil

Well, I’m only just over 8 weeks and I had someone ask if I’m pregnant at the store today. Eek! The bloat is really bad this pregnancy. Left side is how bloated I am and right side shows how it’s not bump and I can suck it in. I can’t wait for it to change from bloat to true bump. 

thinking of all of you ladies waiting on scans and on blood results.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> Well, I’m only just over 8 weeks and I had someone ask if I’m pregnant at the store today. Eek! The bloat is really bad this pregnancy. Left side is how bloated I am and right side shows how it’s not bump and I can suck it in. I can’t wait for it to change from bloat to true bump.
> 
> thinking of all of you ladies waiting on scans and on blood results.
> 
> View attachment 1097458

Wow, I mean it’s a little bloated but i can’t imagine someone asking if you’re pregnant from that! That’s actually rude lol! Unless they know you really well!


----------



## daniyaaq

Completely forgot you ladies. Still in hosp will be going home by tonight though. They were hesitant to release me after fluids because I was still vomiting.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Completely forgot you ladies. Still in hosp will be going home by tonight though. They were hesitant to release me after fluids because I was still vomiting.

Oh I’m so sorry girl. How long were you there in total? We have a special nausea vomiting clinic here where we can go and get dehydrated so we stay out of hospital. I hope you can keep some things down tonight. Nighttime is the worst for me, and I know a lot of others as well.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok I feel kinda dumb... a few days ago I posted about having ewcm which I though was kinda funny because it’s been so milky normally. 

I just realized that was from sex, it’s my hubby’s stuff coming back out again XD Lol I’m dumb!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok I feel kinda dumb... a few days ago I posted about having ewcm which I though was kinda funny because it’s been so milky normally.
> 
> I just realized that was from sex, it’s my hubby’s stuff coming back out again XD Lol I’m dumb!!

Lol lucky you. As soon as I'm pregnant my husband doesn't want to do that. 

Sorry so many of you are still feeling so ill. Yesterday was my first day with absolutely no sickness. And I'm managing to eat bigger meals now. 
2 days till our scan, getting very nervous now. I ve never had the screening before and starting to worry I will get a high result given my age.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet how old are you? I’m sure all will be ok x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

mine sucked in! I don’t want to share my relaxed belly because..... well I look really pregnant! Note to self actual do exercise to get my tummy muscles back together!


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies, finally back home. I’m so jittery from the moxolon they gave me but otherwise feel better. Doctor who was ok duty was very much a man he had the same look DP has on when I’m sick it was so weird.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney lets hope you get them sooner rather than later. I know things happen out of our control but seeing as you paid so much money for the results it’s not good you’ve had to wait for a second lot. Big hugs x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im glad your home and feeling a bit better x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban thanks. I’m also not like you, have a good bloat that makes me look pregnant but when I sick it in it’s flat is. I’m very very gassy like burping all the time. It’s weird.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq same! I burp so much in the evening! Like really big ones!


----------



## daniyaaq

Haha my daughter was just here a minute ago asking me why I do that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet how old are you? I’m sure all will be ok x

I'm 39


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet im 36 (37 in august) I got a low risk result. So hopefully all will be ok x


----------



## sil

@Reiko_ctu i was surprised too! I never ask people if they’re pregnant unless if I’m 100 percent sure. My bloat looks more bumpy in clothes so I can see someone thinking twice, but I still was surprised! Maybe it’s time to go back to hoodies and loose clothes until the bloat dies down. We haven’t told anyone yet and don’t plan to for a few more weeks.


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq how are you feeling today? I’m so sorry you have been feeling unwell. I hope that as you get a bit further it passes.

@topazicatzbet so glad you are feeling a bit better! I’m sure your scan will go great. It’s hard not to be nervous. Update us after!


----------



## ciz

Sorry been so quiet ladies but I have been so ill, I broke down yesterday I couldn’t take the constant sickness went to A&E this morning and been admitted. I was severely dehydrated and weak shakey. Soon as first lot went into my system I felt a 1000 times better. Don’t think I’ll get much kip in hospital tonight but at least no sick


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz this IV fluids really make a world of difference don’t they. It’s sad you still leave feeling the nausea but at least you feel like a human again. 

@sil I’m much better thanks. More alive.


----------



## sil

@ciz I'm so sorry you are feeling so unwell. I'm glad the fluids helped and you are doing better now. I feel just awful that so many of you ladies are dealing with such terrible sickness.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry to the ladies in hospital hope u feel some relief soon. I've never suffered with severe sickness so I have no idea what that's like but it must be awful. 


@topazicatzbet 
It is so nerve wracking hon. If it helps I was pregnant with our youngest at 39 and I got low risk then but High risk now. 
Hopefully getting my nipt results any day now I hope it's low risk then all this waiting will be worth it. 



Loving the bloat ladies. I can no longer suck my tummy in definitely all bump now I feel huge it's grown again haha. I do love it tho and hoping that's a good sign baby is growing well and is healthy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz I’m sorry your in hospital! But I’m glad you went in if you felt so bad. Good that the fluids have helped a bit.

@Suggerhoney come on those results!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What appointments have we got this week ladies?

seeing as I’m 16 weeks I should have my 16 week midwife phone call!


----------



## ciz

Thank you ladies :hug:

feeling a lot better today hoping I can go home and have a good sleep. Though my bloods came back with overactive thyroid sooo not sure what that means yet.


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz are you still in hospital hun. I’m back home already.


----------



## Suggerhoney

No appointments for me untill my consultant appointment on 5th May and then my anomaly 20 week scan on 12th May we have to have a covid test first b4 the scan so have to be there a hour earlier.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney our hospital we have a temp check and have to swap our mask for one of there masks. Partners can’t sit down and chairs are all separated. They also weighed me, done that carbon monoxide breath thing and took a urine sample like the midwifes would. I was told they give you your whooping cough jab at your 20 week scan too?!


----------



## daniyaaq

I do have to get around my blood tests done, I been slack about doing them because 1. I have already had bloods drawn in hospital twice. I have my 12 week scan next week. 

i have some concerning pain in my ovary area which my doctor seems to not care about. That being said she wasn’t very professional at my last appointment, she was very cold towards me and didn’t hide her disapproval of my pregnancy. 

I have an extra referral for ultrasound don’t know if I’m going to use it or not. Probably won’t.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq what an arse! Surely it’s not your drs place to judge about a pregnancy! I’m sorry she was so cold towards you! Not very professional. My 12 week scan he checked my ovaries out so they may have a little gander at them anyway? Always worth having it checked out if your concerned though.


----------



## daniyaaq

I know right, I was so shocked at her behaviour. I didn’t even go there just for pregnancy related stuff and I didn’t get a word in, the way she said ‘you are pregnant’ with this look of disgust. And asking if “the father” is happy knowing full well who my partner is like she’s assuming I slept around. I was so pissed when I left. Don’t think I’m going to be seeing her again for a long long time.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I don’t blame you! You shouldn’t leave a drs office feeling pissed off because they’ve been rude!!!!


----------



## angie90

Hi girls!

I’ve had my Harmony results today and we are low risk for Down syndrome! We have gone form 1 in 3 to 1 in 10,000!! I have cried my eyes out for the last hour! 
We have however got to go to hospital wednesday for a consultant appintment to talk about the high HCG and what this could mean so still worrying about that! 

@Suggerhoney I know you’ve not had yours so when I post this message I am sending the most love to you xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 oh my god! What a difference in numbers! I’m sorry the past week has been a rough ride but wow! Amazing results! At least you’ve only got to wait till Wednesday to see a consultant about the high hcg. Did they say what could cause the high hcg?

@Suggerhoney any news?


----------



## topazicatzbet

@angie90 I'm so happy for you. I hope the consultant can put your mind at ease. 

@Suggerhoney I really hope your results come through soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My results came back inconclusive again and they think it's because I've had a liver transplant.
So we have had a refund but we won't know if he has downs now until he is born.


Just have to hope and pray my anomaly scan goes well and his heart and everything is perfect.

I really don't know how to feel right now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so I've been thinking and I'm gonna try and stay positive. Something is telling me my baby is healthy and my husband is convinced our baby is healthy. My DH is half Romany Gypsy so he just knows these things.

All my scans have been perfect so far and hopefully the 20 week one will be too.
It feels like ages away.

Hopefully his heart and everything is all normol.

I am considering booked a 4d scan for around 28 30 weeks.


I guess 1 in 33 isn't that high and it really cud be my age throwing it off.


My bump is huge.
I went up the school and a friend of mine who I haven't seen thought I was much much further along.

When I told her I was 17+2 weeks she was shocked.
She said oh my gosh ure so big.
In a good way lol.


From what I've been reading it seems babies with downs tend to not grow as well.

Going by the first day of my last AF my due date shouldn't be untill 7th October.

So technically I was put forward 12 days.

I did ovulate early on cd 10 (confirmed via OPK and temps) and all the other signs.
So going by ovulation my due date was September 30th.

I measured bang on for when I ovulated at my 6+1 scan.
Then 2 days ahead at the 8 and 10 weeks scan.

Them 5 days ahead at my dating scan.

So baby is growing well so I'm hoping that is all a good sign.

The Amnio is out of the question.
We will love this baby even if he does have it.
I'm going to try and positive and enjoy my pregnancy.

Think I will feel better after the 20 week scan
Providing all goes well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh my gosh! I cannot believe after all this wait they still didn’t have a result for you. I’m glad you get your money back but still that’s not really the point. When I had my scan and the guy scanning me said I had to have the quad bloods he said that there are markers for lots of things they look for at the 20 week scan so hopefully if there were any pointers of it then they may find them then.... that’s it there are any. Baby boy has seemed to have been fine so far in all your scans. Seems a good size and looks as though he has a lovely nose! Take @angie90 results! 1 in 3 to 1-10000! I’m sure all is ok with this bubba. I know it must be a worry not knowing for sure. Sending you massive hugs lovely. All here for you xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i think being positive is always the best! Like you say whatever the outcome you will love this baby boy! You got this xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@angie90 thats amazing news. Huge congrats!! So happy for you!

sorry to all the mamas who are sick... in the dec/jan club they’ve got tons of sick mamas too with debilitating sickness. That’s really
Odd to me because I my past due date groups I was the only one with HG. I wonder why it seems more and more women are dealing with it. 

I am definitely feeling better but dealing with a lot of anxiety. I’m scared to have a shower because it will trigger my sickness. So I’m still in bed 24/7 and hoping I feel significantly better at 13 weeks next Sunday and then I can spend the next week preparing myself for getting back to normal by slowly doing more things. This week my DH is still home because of Covid but he can at least take the girls to their homeschool groups on Wed and thurs...

@Mummy2Corban i’ve got my 12 week
Midwife tomorrow afternoon at 2. In-person! The midwife is only a 15 min walk from my house 1 min drive :). I’m hoping to hear the hb, but I haven’t done any of my bloodwork.

I’m going to ask for a new requisition actuallly. I looked at it, it has a blood sugar on it because of diabetes, fine, but it doesn’t have any of my antibodies for rubella or anything like that ticked off, it’s all the STDs which I don’t need to be tested for... my midwife usually asks if there’s a need to be tested and i declined last pregnancy and nothing has changed since then. I don’t need them taking any more blood from me than necessary or I’ll likely faint!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry you can't get the answers you want. I wonder if your liver transplant could affect the initial screening too. All the hard markers for downs have been fine so I really think your little one is just fine. You really do have an amazing bump


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sorry for the bad quality pic and the mess in my room XD but this is all the bump I have at 12 weeks! The first is 5 weeks and the 2nd is 12 weeks... I feel like I haven’t grown at all! Where is this lime sized baby that’s making me so nauseous!?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu you look amazing!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I just was looking back at pictures from my last pregnancy to find a bump pic but couldn’t find one. Must’ve put them in storage somewhere. 

however, I did find a pic of taking the girls trick or treating when I was 13+2 so at least I know I was up and about by then! Giving me
Hope for next week!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fingers crossed it starts easing!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu you look amazing!

But shouldn’t I have more of a bump If baby is growing!?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think it all depends. I don’t get an actual bump bump till just after 20 weeks. Some ladies have hardly any bump when they are full term and some people have a bump from the point of peeing on a preggo stick!!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu You're bump is just perfect


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu You're bump is just perfect

Thanks so much :). I’ll feel better if mw can find the hb on Doppler tomorrow! FX!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fx for tomorrow


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i don’t get a bump till well after 20 weeks too. Still have a bloat. I’m glad I’m not the one who still hasn’t done bloods. I really don’t have it in me to go wait in line and have more bloods drawn.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu i don’t get a bump till well after 20 weeks too. Still have a bloat. I’m glad I’m not the one who still hasn’t done bloods. I really don’t have it in me to go wait in line and have more bloods drawn.

yes I’m hoping my midwife will understand that I just couldn’t do them from feeling like crap. I managed my ultrasound but that’s an appointment. I can’t go wait in a lineup for hours :/. Covid has actually made it worse at our labs.


----------



## daniyaaq

I was having stomach cramps for most of the night last night. (It’s morning here by the way) but have now woken up with tightness on the lower abdomen. I’m trying so hard not to get myself worked up over it.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> yes I’m hoping my midwife will understand that I just couldn’t do them from feeling like crap. I managed my ultrasound but that’s an appointment. I can’t go wait in a lineup for hours :/. Covid has actually made it worse at our labs.

same here, labs are so packed. Last time I had bloods to check my iron I waited for over an hour on a so called non peak time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I was having stomach cramps for most of the night last night. (It’s morning here by the way) but have now woken up with tightness on the lower abdomen. I’m trying so hard not to get myself worked up over it.

I think it’s pretty normal
For lower abdomen to feel like that after stomach cramps. Your poor digestive system from the HG! I have felt crappy low down when I’ve been throwing up a lot or constipated. When’s your next appt?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu next week. Monday scan, Tuesday I see the midwife.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu next week. Monday scan, Tuesday I see the midwife.

Is your tummy feeling any better?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Is your tummy feeling any better?

the cramping is on and off still there. I think you right the tightness probably a response to that.


----------



## daniyaaq

Oh I’m so emotional. My grandmother has come over to help me out. Bless DP heart for trying but I never thought I would see my house looking so clean again, I could seriously cry and she hasn’t been here 24 hours. 

this sickness is really the worst.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> the cramping is on and off still there. I think you right the tightness probably a response to that.

I think all the throwing up really lowers the bile and stomach acid that’s able to digest the food so it makes it really hard on your intestines, they’re getting undigested food from the stomach and that could cause cramping. Or maybe you ate something bad? I still am not digesting food completely and i haven’t thrown up in 4 days. It’s crazy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Oh I’m so emotional. My grandmother has come over to help me out. Bless DP heart for trying but I never thought I would see my house looking so clean again, I could seriously cry and she hasn’t been here 24 hours.
> 
> this sickness is really the worst.

That’s so lovely. My mum has been helping a lot and like your DP my DH tries but he isn’t very good at keeping the house clean. 

I think it’s so important to be able to ask for help and so gracious of those who give it to us. My MIL is a right Scrooge, she texts my mom saying for her to stop helping me and DH, that it’s too much for her because she’s older and we have to take care of the house and kids on our own. I could throttle her she’s so ungracious. My mum is doing it out of the goodness of her heart and love for her family. 

you deserve some help through this tough time. People just don’t understand HG is so much worse than normal ms.


----------



## daniyaaq

Oh your MIL sounds like a piece of work. I’m very grateful, I was in tears over the weekend talking to my mom when I had to go to hospital yet again. I think she convinced my grandmother to come help out. It’s so hard to ask for help so I’m very glad she offered, she didn’t even tell me she just rocked up at my place and started cleaning straight away haha DP and I just looked at each other like yep that’s a clear message if there ever was one that our house is beyond messy.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my 14 week bump xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq what an amazing grandmother! Hats off to her. How’s the cramping?

@Reiko_ctu your MIL sounds like a bit of a turd. Your Mumma is just looking after you! If she didn’t want to help she wouldn’t! Is your midwife today? If so goodluck!

We have no help here! I don’t have a very good relationship with my mum and my MIL isn’t helpful either so it’s just me and DH. When we announce our news I know most of the family will moan! We do it all ourselves so I’m not sure how they can say anything. That’s another reason why we aren’t sharing as yet because I can’t be bothered to listen to the moaning!!!! Family hey!

@playgirl666 looking very bumpy! Awesome


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban yeah she’s the absolute best. She’s been doing stuff and cooking with my oldest daughter, she’s like a whole new person and it’s only day 2. And doing a mush better job than me teaching them our native language.

the cramping still lingering unfortunately.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq ah that is amazing! I’m sorry the cramps are lingering.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hope your scan goes ok x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Everything looked great. Baby was naughty and wasn't in the best position and refused to move. It has a nasal bone and nt was 1.7. Moved forward 3 days so due 24th.


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaaw hi baby. @topazicatzbet now your official due date I can update?


----------



## daniyaaq

Anyone else not feel movements. I started feeling DD2 around this time and kinda getting bummed this little one is hiding from me. I thought I felt something maybe last week but nothing since,


----------



## sadeyedlady

No movements here yet. Didn't feel any with last baby until around 16 weeks


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Aaaaw hi baby. @topazicatzbet now your official due date I can update?

Yes please.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hey there baby! Awesome all looked good! And yay for gaining 4 days!

@daniyaaq im still unsure. The only time I truly just sit still is when I go to bed. I think I’ve felt baby but then I’m so bloated and have a bubbly tummy I’m not totally sure?!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’m the same I’m so bubbly and gassy I’m certain all I’m feeling is gas but no baby.


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have officially announced.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ah this is lovely!!!! Really sweet way of announcing x


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies.

I was allowed home yesterday so nice having my own bed back for a sleep. Day 1 back and no sickness but quite nauseous. Got a upset stomach though, had horrible cramps for hours yesterday. Not sure if it was the end result of having a decent amount of fluid in my system to get things moving as I hadn’t been for couple weeks. I got a quick 5mins scan to make sure baby was ok, all good lovely heartbeat and looooong legs!! Pretty convinced the flutters I’m feeling is baby after that scan.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@ciz glad you are feeling a bit better although I’m sure it’ll be a few more weeks till you’re out of the woods. Sending all the love your way because we all know how it is :(
@Mummy2Corban midwife in 4 hrs... not really excited because they don’t do anything at this point except BP, and hopefully Doppler. I haven’t done my bloods or paperwork even XD
@daniyaaq I haven’t really felt anything yet. My sister texted me and said she think she felt baby... it’s her first and she’s as far along as me. Plus she’s very overweight, I don’t know if that makes a difference tbh. But I didn’t feel my first till 18 weeks! Anyways I’m terrified of having anterior placenta again, that would be a huge bummer. 
@topazicatzbet that announcement is sooo cute, what a great job!

All our family and close friends and homeschooling mama friends know because we had to tell them when I was sick at 7 weeks because I pulled out of a lot of activities (all online because were not allowed to see anyone but our family in B.C.). 

I’m sooo tired of this stage. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel but I’m not there yet... I just want to get back to normal life! I’m also feeling a little bummed about having a fall baby. My lady 2 losses would’ve been an April or August baby. It’s so cold and rainy here in the fall we just have to stay cooped up inside. My older kids we get them dressed for all weather and explore in the cold and rain in proper gear, but I ain’t about to do that with a newborn! My last baby was a spring baby and honestly it was the most lovely time! A little bit of school left and then the summer to take the kids to parks and sit in the shade with baby. 

I can’t wait for labour (I labour super quick) but then I think it’ll be hard to have a new baby so close to winter with the kids going crazy being inside all the time :/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz so glad your home! And awesome you got to see baby! A little bonus hey!


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Anyone else not feel movements. I started feeling DD2 around this time and kinda getting bummed this little one is hiding from me. I thought I felt something maybe last week but nothing since,



I only started feeling movements from 16 weeks and even now I don't feel them all the time.
I've not felt anything today but I did yesterday. It's still just flutters and taps but not felt the taps for a while now.
Had to get the Doppler out and HB was beating away at 148BPM.





angie90 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I’ve had my Harmony results today and we are low risk for Down syndrome! We have gone form 1 in 3 to 1 in 10,000!! I have cried my eyes out for the last hour!
> We have however got to go to hospital wednesday for a consultant appintment to talk about the high HCG and what this could mean so still worrying about that!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I know you’ve not had yours so when I post this message I am sending the most love to you xx


Congratulations I bet u must feel so relieved. 

Tbh I've not been that great today. I just keep thinking what if I'm that 1 in 33. 


Unfortunately I now have to wait another 3 weeks for the Anomaly scan. 
Hope that goes well and shows no markers. 

The unknown is horrible. I don't know if my baby will be healthy. 
I just feel like crying. 

My only other option is to have the Amnio but i just don't want to take that risk. 

U must be so happy knowing ure baby is healthy that was the news I wanted so badly but I guess I just have to keep on waiting and waiting and hope my baby doesn't have it. 


I was told today by the genetics midwife that if my baby does have it then we cud lose him at any point in the pregnancy and the chance of him being very premature is so high. 

She has told me I need to monitor his movements but I don't feel propper movements yet. 
She said when I start feeling regular movements i have to keep an eye on them and contact them if he goes quite. 

She said I need to get the 20 scan out the way and hopefully everything will be perfect when I have it. 
Unfortunately not all downs syndrome shows on ultrasound so I won't know for sure until he is born. 

I wanna enjoy my pregnancy but I jeep getting that what if he has it pop up. It won't go. 


It's such a shame that I have to spend the rest of my pregnancy worried. 
This will probably be my last ever pregnancy as I'm 42 in December and I really wanted to enjoy this pregnancy and make the most of it but now it's gonna be tarred with anxiety and worry. 


I will be having growth scans at 24 28 32 and 36 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney so sorry you’re low today. I truly believe you will not be the 1 in 33. Try to keep thoughts positive. How many women go thru this - getting prepped for all these terrible things - and then baby is perfect. Truly I believe he will be healthy xx


Time to put on some clothes and get out of bed to go to the midwife, hopefully in manage ok!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney so sorry you’re low today. I truly believe you will not be the 1 in 33. Try to keep thoughts positive. How many women go thru this - getting prepped for all these terrible things - and then baby is perfect. Truly I believe he will be healthy xx
> 
> 
> Time to put on some clothes and get out of bed to go to the midwife, hopefully in manage ok!!


Thank you sweetheart i really hope so. 

Good luck at ure midwife appointment


----------



## angie90

@Suggerhoney I am thinking of you so much and I’m glad the hospital will be looking after you and checking baby lots.

If I’m right, you saw no hard or soft markers in the scans? That’s really important to remember and that baby right now is healthy and growing really well! Your doing amazing mama!

you can ask for them to recalculate your risk after the 20 week scan if I’m right? I’ll check that again for you! I knew from the scan last week that baby didn’t have DS, I just felt it! And it’s postive your husband has that feeling too!!

Whilst it’s easy for me to say, you’ve got a little boy growing strongly inside of you who from what they can see currently is healthy and strong! I’m here anytime you need to talk! From just reading your posts I know how much this means to you and I really believe your going to be fine, but even if it ends up not being how you expected, this little boy is so lucky to have you as his mummy snd I know that he will he so loved and that you are strong to face whatever comes your way as the love for your little boy will guide you! XX


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz so glad you are home. Funny now that you mention it I been complaining about stomach cramps since I came back from hospital too, but they are easing a bit. 

@topazicatzbet beautiful announcement I like it. 

@Suggerhoney I’ll be praying for you. But like all the others say, stay positive and so far scans have shown a healthy baby with no markers, that’s a good thing. I really believe everything will be ok.


----------



## daniyaaq

So my grandmother, for as long as I have known and she raised me so we spent a lot of time together in the past, has always had a dream about a baby including gender before someone in the family announces a pregnancy.

she only just found out about my pregnancy on Saturday, came here Monday to help out with sickness. She tells me a few days before she dreamt of two babies, one a boy one she wasn’t able to tell in dream. Her niece has also announced she’s pregnant so there’s two of us.

I know it’s silly and I should be excited at possibility of a boy but I’m a little disappointed at the thought, I love being a girl mom. All that to say I think I’m definitely going to find out gender so I can work through whatever emotions before baby arrives.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu hope all went ok with the midwife!

@angie90 hoping your appointment with the consultant tomorrow goes ok. Keep us updated.

@daniyaaq I wonder if the boy is yours? I guess if you feel that way then maybe finding out what sex baby is may help you work through those feelings. I don’t think it’s silly to feel that way. We are all entitled to feel how we feel. 

@Suggerhoney im sorry today has been a bad day. I think it’s the uncertainty of it all weighs heavily. We all like to know what’s happening... the unknown can be scary. I think that so far your ultrasounds have shown a healthy baby. Your 20 week scan will be able to pick up on a few markers of DS so hopefully that will ease your mind. I guess the only way to find out for sure is the amino but it’s not worth it if it will cause you more stress? Your DH sounds positive that baby boy is ok and maybe having that faith in him is what you need. You got this Mumma. We are all here for you. X


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban how are you holding up?

yeah I wondered if... and then entertained thoughts of the other baby being mine and then it just got weirder. Then followed by another addition of weird pregnancy dream where I was hatching like an egg and going through all of my embryos to pick which one I’ll groom into a baby. ](*,) And this was all in the mere 2 hours I managed to sleep last night.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Back from midwife! It was the useless appointment where they talk through your whole history, even though I filled out the form with all the info and I’ve had them for 2 previous pregnancies lol. 

but I got to meet a new midwife named Rachelle and she was lovely and supportive. Took her forever to find the bb’s hb! Was laying there feeling quite nervous for a minute. Then found it nice and strong at 160bpm. Phew!!

12+2 and heard hb so feeling good about miscarriage risk now. Have to call and book my 20 week scan now. 

@daniyaaq i feel the same about the gender... definitely finding out so I can prepare if it’s a boy! I’m hoping for another girly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u ladies.

Yes my scans have been perfect. Looking at him he looks perfect but I think its the knowing that not all
scans show it.

There's nothing much really I can do I just have to hope he is healthy.
Hopefully my anomaly scan will go well and that will help put my mind at rest a bit.


It's just not nice not having that reassurance.

I just wanted good news and the unknown is scary.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Back from midwife! It was the useless appointment where they talk through your whole history, even though I filled out the form with all the info and I’ve had them for 2 previous pregnancies lol.
> 
> but I got to meet a new midwife named Rachelle and she was lovely and supportive. Took her forever to find the bb’s hb! Was laying there feeling quite nervous for a minute. Then found it nice and strong at 160bpm. Phew!!
> 
> 12+2 and heard hb so feeling good about miscarriage risk now. Have to call and book my 20 week scan now.
> 
> @daniyaaq i feel the same about the gender... definitely finding out so I can prepare if it’s a boy! I’m hoping for another girly.


Yay so glad she found the HB. 

They don't listen to that here untill ure 14+ weeks. But I have my own doppler and found the HB when I was around 9 weeks. 
It is a little hard to find untill they get bigger. 


I find it very easy to find now but b4 14 weeks sometimes I wud freek out because I cudnt find it. 

That first midwife appointment goes on for ages doesn't it. 
Think mine was over an hour but its nice getting all ure maternity notes etc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here is bump now. Not a great photo I have PJ'S on so will have go get another when dressed. But its huge


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah that appointment is so long and yet feel like a complete waste of time. @Reiko_ctu glad your appointment went well and you got to hear baby’s heart, did they give you a hard time about not doing your bloods?


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> Here is bump now. Not a great photo I have PJ'S on so will have go get another when dressed. But its huge
> View attachment 1097565

Aaaw I can’t wait till I actually look pregnant, like yeah this is why I been feeling like crap.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Yeah that appointment is so long and yet feel like a complete waste of time. @Reiko_ctu glad your appointment went well and you got to hear baby’s heart, did they give you a hard time about not doing your bloods?

No the opposite actually, she said that I had a very good reason not to get them. They like to talk about them at this 12 week appointment but it’s absolutely not a big deal and I can do them before the 18 week app and that will be fine. She was really lovely.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Aaaw I can’t wait till I actually look pregnant, like yeah this is why I been feeling like crap.


It's horrible u have Been feeling so poorly. 
I hope it eases for you soon. 
I feel huge but I love it. Love having a bump.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney I’m really really really hoping this eases soon I just can’t deal with it much longer. Pressing really hard.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney wow! That is one lovely bump!!! Can’t believe how bumpy you are already! 

@angie90 hope your consultant appointment goes ok!

@daniyaaq I haven’t been sick for a few weeks and I don’t feel like crying all the time (I’m not a crier so you know it’s bad if I’m crying! Haha) the nausea has definitely improved but still not great. But hey it’s all heading in the right direction so I’m not complaining!!!!!!

hows everyone? It seems as though we won’t have many team yellow in this thread!!!! I need to start thinking about names!


----------



## ciz

So far no sick so hope this continues now. I do feel nauseous I’m able to get up and do things albeit at a very slower pace. still got a dodgy stomach haven’t been passing but it’s like the cramping/gassy quite uncomfortable.
I have my consultant appointment on Monday to see if I need to be under their care probably will because of high blood pressure and now my thyroid showing problems. I don’t mind I’m 90% sure anyway it’ll be epidural for me again anyway my Labours last 4-5 days exhausting!!! Dr in hospital totally confused why I have this consultant appointment before my scan appointment...like I’m meant to know haha.


----------



## sil

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I’m 9 weeks today. I half can’t believe it’s already been 9 weeks and half can’t believe it’s ONLY been 9 weeks. Haha!

I was looking back at old bump photos. Left is 38 weeks pregnant with DS1 and right is 18 weeks pregnant with DD. I was GIANT by the time I was 38 weeks with her. Months apart yet so similar in size. It’s amazing how different each pregnancy can carry. I wonder how bump will be this time around.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz wow! That’s a long labour! Do you just contract for days? How do you get rest? You must get exhausted!

@sil what lovely bumps. Isn’t it strange how one body can carry so differently. I’m not sure how but each time my bumps have shrunk?! My last even had static growth!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m really really really hoping this eases soon I just can’t deal with it much longer. Pressing really hard.

Oh Dani I really pray the next few weeks go quickly and you’ll be out of the woods soon. It’s just physically and mentally exhausting to deal with HG. Not to mention absolutely no one understands. Sending huge hugs your way. 

yesterday after midwife I sat in the backyard while the kids played and then thought I could put them to bed and put the groceries away but that was pushing way too hard and ended up on the bathroom floor for at least half an hour before I dragged myself back to bed. I haven’t gotten out of bed this morning yet, I feel scared to now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I’m 9 weeks today. I half can’t believe it’s already been 9 weeks and half can’t believe it’s ONLY been 9 weeks. Haha!
> 
> I was looking back at old bump photos. Left is 38 weeks pregnant with DS1 and right is 18 weeks pregnant with DD. I was GIANT by the time I was 38 weeks with her. Months apart yet so similar in size. It’s amazing how different each pregnancy can carry. I wonder how bump will be this time around.
> 
> View attachment 1097592

The first weeks go so slowly don’t they... I’m desperately waiting for 2nd tri so I can feel human again!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> So far no sick so hope this continues now. I do feel nauseous I’m able to get up and do things albeit at a very slower pace. still got a dodgy stomach haven’t been passing but it’s like the cramping/gassy quite uncomfortable.
> I have my consultant appointment on Monday to see if I need to be under their care probably will because of high blood pressure and now my thyroid showing problems. I don’t mind I’m 90% sure anyway it’ll be epidural for me again anyway my Labours last 4-5 days exhausting!!! Dr in hospital totally confused why I have this consultant appointment before my scan appointment...like I’m meant to know haha.

Oh my how in the world do you labour for so long!! You must be really tough. I have had friends with prodromal labour and it’s the absolute worst, you have no idea when it’ll be finished! The only thing I like about being pregnant is that I only labour for about 2 hrs and then its done! Once I start feeling contractions I know the baby will be here shortly. However it is very intense.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban team yellow annoys the heck out of me when it’s my friends LOL!!! I always want to know! You definitely should find out this time. 

I need to think of names too. I’ve never found a boy name I absolutely love, and with our 3 girls my favorite names we’ve already used! Soo it’s going to be very hard to name this baby!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s hard naming babies and I feel the more you have the harder it becomes! We also use middle names that are names/middle names of family so that’s gonna be a tough one too! Even though if this is a girl we may use one of my names as we used DH last time.

anyone have any names lined up? What are your LOs names?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> It’s hard naming babies and I feel the more you have the harder it becomes! We also use middle names that are names/middle names of family so that’s gonna be a tough one too! Even though if this is a girl we may use one of my names as we used DH last time.
> 
> anyone have any names lined up? What are your LOs names?

We use family names for our middle names too, all we have left for girl names is Evelyn and Helen but I don’t like either of those for middle names!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My list right now for girls would be Tahnee, Zoey, and Daisy. 

Boys, Riley, Samuel, and Daniel. I want Peter as a middle name but DH wants it as a first name.


----------



## playgirl666

I already have a bellatrix, kaleb, khaleesi and mazikeen, if baby is a boy then hubby has picked raiden out and if its a girl I have picked willow ivy x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu its tough isn’t it! I also dislike when you like a name and DH says no! Haha! I like your list for both!

@playgirl666 you have very lovely and unusual names. Like both choice you have too specially the ivy part!

I have a 
Corban John (John after both our dads)

Indigo Grace (Grace is my mums middle name)

Iya Anne(Anne after MIL middle name)

Cooper Henry( my grandads name)

Huxley Christopher (Christopher is DH name)


----------



## topazicatzbet

We are thinking possibly lucas or Zachary for a boy. With Joe as middle name as all our boys have a middle name beginning with j. 

We already have a callum James, Joshua Jacob, and Oliver Jack. 

We have loads of girl names we like but I won't discuss it too much as I don't think I will be lucky enough to have a girl.


----------



## sadeyedlady

playgirl666 said:


> I already have a bellatrix, kaleb, khaleesi and mazikeen, if baby is a boy then hubby has picked raiden out and if its a girl I have picked willow ivy x

Wow what fabulous names!! Love Willow Ivy, especially for an autumn baby


----------



## sadeyedlady

We have Irish names and grandfathers for the middle names. Odhran Peter and Eren Paul (thought spelling it Eireann might have been too patriotic haha, that's how you say Ireland in Irish)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> We are thinking possibly lucas or Zachary for a boy. With Joe as middle name as all our boys have a middle name beginning with j.
> 
> We already have a callum James, Joshua Jacob, and Oliver Jack.
> 
> We have loads of girl names we like but I won't discuss it too much as I don't think I will be lucky enough to have a girl.

Ooh could you just give us one girl name from your list??? Please??


----------



## angie90

Hello lovelies! Consultant appointment went well today! They listened to heart beat snd Will have some extra scans etc but they said to try and enjoy the pregnancy now! They were lovely and gonna keep and extra eye on baby with regular scans etc! 

love these names! Huxley is so cute!!! 
With having a boy we’ve got a few names form last time! Our little boy is Woody Joseph! Maybe thinking Ozzie with this little one! 

we’re not going to do a middle name. My dad didn’t have one and always joked he wasn’t loved enough for two. But I always said it’s because he was so unique and special he didn’t need to be known by any other! So thought we would honour my dad by not giving this baby a middle name snd saying it’s because they will be so special like my Dad. Dunno if a bit cheesy!! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@angie90 glad the appointment went well and you can relax now and yay for getting to see little man more often.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ooh could you just give us one girl name from your list??? Please??

We liked amelia but my work colleague just called her baby that.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> We liked amelia but my work colleague just called her baby that.

That’s my niece’s middle name. It’s lovely. All of my favorite boy names have been taken by people we know. I love Jake but my very good friend has a Jacob and they call him Jake for short. It’s hard this being our 4th because most of our friends have at least 3 babies as well and lots of good names have been taken!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> Hello lovelies! Consultant appointment went well today! They listened to heart beat snd Will have some extra scans etc but they said to try and enjoy the pregnancy now! They were lovely and gonna keep and extra eye on baby with regular scans etc!
> 
> love these names! Huxley is so cute!!!
> With having a boy we’ve got a few names form last time! Our little boy is Woody Joseph! Maybe thinking Ozzie with this little one!
> 
> we’re not going to do a middle name. My dad didn’t have one and always joked he wasn’t loved enough for two. But I always said it’s because he was so unique and special he didn’t need to be known by any other! So thought we would honour my dad by not giving this baby a middle name snd saying it’s because they will be so special like my Dad. Dunno if a bit cheesy!! xxx

I think that’s such a sweet way to honour your dad! I want to do that with my dad too, I would love to use his dads name which was James. I know it would mean a lot to him, he’s very sentimental. But my nephew is James :/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 I’m so pleased all went well today and that they will give you a few extra scans! I love woody and I think Ozzie would go great with that. I think giving him no middle name like your dad is a lovely idea. Me and DH both lost our dads and luckily they were both named John so that’s why we used it (it’s also my gramps middle name) 

@Reiko_ctu that’s another thing that you know people with those names so you feel like you can’t use them.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was pretty picky with my girls names too, I wanted them to be the only one their age with their name. So it can’t be on the top 100. Our eldest’s name got very popular following her birth, so we know a lot of 3-5 year olds with her name but no 8 year olds.

But all the boys names I like are very popular XD so much easier to name girls!!


----------



## angie90

I love that @Mummy2Corban so nice to have a family name! 

No offence to anyone here but my OH doesn’t want to use my dads name which was Derek! Which I totally get! We did think about giving them the middle name but I thought no middle name would be cute as there’s a little story with it! And my nephew is a Derek so made sense.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve just looked through loads of boys names and don’t like any of them!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies. Had a bit of a breakdown yesterday over this damn sickness. 

loving all the names. I’m pretty certain this little one is a boy now, and I’m also certain his name will be Abishai. DP thinks he’s going to name him though, so whatever he comes with will be a middle name. 

In the odd chance it’s a gal, definitely will be Amasha, that’s Tswana and it mean ‘they are new’ love it because even if it’s 3rd girl she will be God’s blessing and those are new everyday.


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz I’m so sorry you go through such a long labour I can’t imagine it. 

I’m usually like @Reiko_ctu when contractions really start they intense and I know it be over soon. I always say that’s my reward for the absolutely shitty 9 months


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Hi ladies. Had a bit of a breakdown yesterday over this damn sickness.
> 
> loving all the names. I’m pretty certain this little one is a boy now, and I’m also certain his name will be Abishai. DP thinks he’s going to name him though, so whatever he comes with will be a middle name.
> 
> In the odd chance it’s a gal, definitely will be Amasha, that’s Tswana and it mean ‘they are new’ love it because even if it’s 3rd girl she will be God’s blessing and those are new everyday.

Oh my those names are beautiful! 

So so sorry still about your sickness. Do you think it will clear up around 14-16 weeks?

I would take labour over first trimester any day... can’t wait to push this babe out tbh. I’m really hoping 2nd tri is kinder to me because I’m pretty miserable.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my those names are beautiful!
> 
> So so sorry still about your sickness. Do you think it will clear up around 14-16 weeks?
> 
> I would take labour over first trimester any day... can’t wait to push this babe out tbh. I’m really hoping 2nd tri is kinder to me because I’m pretty miserable.

I can’t really say, but I’m hoping and praying it does. I do remember having some relief in my previous pregnancy where I would get sick once in a while, so I’m hopeful it will get better soon.

We are nearly there so fingers crossed.


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies, I really do love willow, I no my father in law don't like it but he will have to get used to it if I have a girl lol, I'm really close to my in laws, they come over every day and help me etc, I would be lost without them, I don't have my mum she died 7 years ago next month 6 days after she turned 49 x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 i think your choice of name for a girl is lovely. It’s only a few weeks until you find out?? I’m sorry about your Mumma. Big hugs. Your lucky to have such supportive in-laws 

@daniyaaq im sorry you e been a bit sad. The sickness and nausea is absolutely draining and it really does get to you. I’m so hoping it eases for you very soon. Also lovely names. When will you find out babies sex?

@Reiko_ctu will you find out at the 20 week scan what baby is?

I think my plan is to ask the person doing my scan to write down the sex of baby as I’ll be on my own as DH will have to look after the littles. My thoughts are if we decide we wanna know then we can find out and if not we just don’t look at the paper. We are both on the fence but I do think I’m swaying more to finding out!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney how are you feeling?


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban thank u :) I find out in 2 weeks times, so excited xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 not too long now. 

I’ll probably find out at 20weeks


----------



## daniyaaq

Took out Doppler tonight. I scared myself off about possibility of the tech missing a twin in there. Was able to catch one heartbeat, cheeky little thing only gave me a few seconds before I lost the heartbeat but could hear him moving around.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney how are you feeling?


Hi hon 
I'm doing OK. 
I've been feeling positive the last day or so and I really do not believe my baby has downs, I think my baby will be healthy. 
So I'm putting the downs things at the back of my head and just trying to enjoy my pregnancy. 

I'm always very bumpy early on. Can't believe I'm almost 18 weeks and just wanting to get my 20 weeks scan here now and to know all is ok. 

I wud be nice to have propper reassurance but it is what it is.


If Ang got 1 in 3 and then 1 in 10 thousand for harmony then surly my 1 in 33 must also be a false positive??. 

That's what I'm hoping. 
But I do feel baby is healthy. Even when I had that bleeding something was telling me it was all going to be ok.


I have to trust in God that my baby boy is healthy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney there must be so many variables in the results! You think how @angie90 went from 1in 3 to 1 in 10,000 which is totally insane. Baby boy has looked super at each scan so that’s got to be positive right? Nothing has been flagged up. Hopefully with your 20 week scan you can bring up your results and I’m sure they will check all those markers anyway but might be able to double check to reassure you?! You and baby have got this!!!!

@playgirl eek! Only 2 weeks!!! Any guesses on what baby might be?

@daniyaaq ive always secretly wanted twins!!! Looks like I’m not gonna get them seeing as this is last baby! Glad you heard bubs but how cheeky to swim off!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney there must be so many variables in the results! You think how @angie90 went from 1in 3 to 1 in 10,000 which is totally insane. Baby boy has looked super at each scan so that’s got to be positive right? Nothing has been flagged up. Hopefully with your 20 week scan you can bring up your results and I’m sure they will check all those markers anyway but might be able to double check to reassure you?! You and baby have got this!!!!
> 
> @playgirl eek! Only 2 weeks!!! Any guesses on what baby might be?
> 
> @daniyaaq ive always secretly wanted twins!!! Looks like I’m not gonna get them seeing as this is last baby! Glad you heard bubs but how cheeky to swim off!!!!


Apparently the 20 week scan is alot more in depth now and lasts about an hour. 
I will definitely be bringing it up and getting them to have a good look. 

@playgirl666 
Can't wait untill you find out. 



So I felt kicking for the first time the other night. Nothing since. Can't wait to feel loads of movements daily. 
Had a listen in with my Doppler and he was 154bpm today and was moving around because I cud hear him.
Was really hoping to be feeling loads of movements by now. I'm 18 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im glad that they are checking baby properly. I’m sure all is ok with my bub but because I could have the nuchal fold measured and my bloods are just for downs and spinal biffida that I really want a good check over on baby to rule out the rest. Plus once that’s done we can tell our babies and family! I’ve got to wait 4 weeks tomorrow.

super exciting about feeling baby! It’s the best feeling isn’t it. I’m sure in the next few weeks he will become a proper dancer!


----------



## playgirl666

Feeling bigger today! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney im glad that they are checking baby properly. I’m sure all is ok with my bub but because I could have the nuchal fold measured and my bloods are just for downs and spinal biffida that I really want a good check over on baby to rule out the rest. Plus once that’s done we can tell our babies and family! I’ve got to wait 4 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> super exciting about feeling baby! It’s the best feeling isn’t it. I’m sure in the next few weeks he will become a proper dancer!


Thank u hon. 
Yeah it's all ladies now at the 20 week scan get a 50 min to one hour scan. 
They must of changed that recently because with my son it was only about 20 mins. 
So it's good they do even more of a detailed scan. 

They did check babies welfare at my gender scan. They checked his tummy and his brain and all was good. 

I know at the 20 week one they check the heart and much more hoping all will be perfect 
They even did a 4d scan the NIPT scan and my 16 week gender scan and she said he looks absolutely perfect so praying that's a good sign. .
I feel like the time is going to drag now for my 20 weeks scan. 2 weeks and 6 days of waiting. 




playgirl666 said:


> Feeling bigger today! X
> 
> View attachment 1097620

Lovely hon. Are u carrying different this time?
Any thoughts on what the gender is? 
My bump is just all out the front. 

From the back I don't look pregnant. 
I found with DD it was higher and more all around then just out front. 

This bump is the same shape as it was with Tommy. 
Definitely a boy bump hehe. 



Been feeling itchy again so gonna ask them to do my bloods and check my bile acid levels when I go for my consultant appointment on 5th May. 

I hope I'm not developing ICP again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban ill do the same with getting the tech to write down the gender so I can open it with DH. We’ve done that all three times actually because DH has never been able to make it to my 20 week. 

it’s always been a pretty comprehensive ultrasound here, definitely a good 40
Mins of them checking baby out. But I go to the best scan place in our region so they’re even more specific. They don’t let you leave till the radiologist signs off on all your images to cut down on repeat scans. 

I still need to call and book it though... 7 more weeks for me to wait :(. Too long!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 defo bumping along there! Pink or blue? Any thoughts?

@Suggerhoney hopefully that is the case and baby gets a good looking at! All sounds positive with baby boy so let’s hope your scan confirms that.

@Reiko_ctu have you thought about how your going to tell your girls?


----------



## playgirl666

Here's me at around the same stage with my youngest daughter, I think I'm carrying similar, I have had a girl feeling but definitely not as sick as I was with my girls! I just don't no lol x


----------



## sil

I have no name choices lined up yet. DH and I always have a tough time choosing. I probably won’t even consider anything until we know the gender. 

We already have: 
Nicholas Jude
Julian Alexander
Sylvia Luna (but we only call her Sylvie - if you tell her her name is Sylvia she yells and says you are wrong and “corrects” you haha!)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think we’ll have the girls with us when we open the envelope and we’ll all find out together! They would love another sister or a brother so they’ll be happy either way.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I just got a size up in my lulu lemon leggings and hopefully they accommodate my growing bump and I can wear them postpartum. I can never fit back into my size 4s for a few weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I have no name choices lined up yet. DH and I always have a tough time choosing. I probably won’t even consider anything until we know the gender.
> 
> We already have:
> Nicholas Jude
> Julian Alexander
> Sylvia Luna (but we only call her Sylvie - if you tell her her name is Sylvia she yells and says you are wrong and “corrects” you haha!)

Ohh I like those names... Julian is a name I haven’t thought of! Does he have a nickname?


----------



## daniyaaq

I’ve got my 12 week scan Monday. I think I’m going to try do my bloods same time. It’s been so hard getting around to do it. I thought I was convinced I’m going to find out gender can you believe I’m now back tracking, don’t think I’m ready. 

@Reiko_ctu I’ve got friend with Julian, they call him Juls as a nickname.

@Suggerhoney so far I’m getting joy out of hearing little one move on the Doppler. I can’t believe I still feel nothing.


----------



## sil

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ohh I like those names... Julian is a name I haven’t thought of! Does he have a nickname?

Thank you! We interchange between calling him Julian, Julie and Jules. I also call him my JulieBean (like jellybean), haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im still on the fence too. That’s why I thought if we still hadn’t decided I’d ask the person scanning me to write it down then we can look at it or just ignore it! I am swaying more to finding out but I dunno I do enjoy team yellow!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s such a challenge. I keep swaying back and forth. I feel like if I had the paper I would definitely look, I don’t have much self discipline. I might get them to email it to my friend who lives overseas or something.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! I’m pretty good so I know I wouldn’t look. I love being team yellow but seeing as this is the last would it be nice to make it a new experience and find out. I kinda like the idea of doing a little gender reveal party with my babies to tell them about baby! I dunno!? 4 weeks till my scan so have a while to decide!


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaw I like that. I thought about doing a little reveal for DP on his birthday in July, I mean he’s the one who wants to know badly. I’m just feeling so miserable I go back and forth on doing things and just doing nothing at all. You making me think about it again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

But hopefully by July things might be a bit better for you. My thoughts are doing a special breakfast so they wake up to a decorated table in pink and blue? DD2 loves watching gender reveals on you tube and talks about balloons etc so I thought maybe something like that for them to do?! I dunno?! I just feel like it being the last why not do something a bit crazy??


----------



## daniyaaq

That be nice for the kids. Now you are making me have ideas, wouldn’t it be nice to have a game of some sort, my bunch love games.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah they love a game! Lots to think about! Does sway me a little as I think it would be fun and they would love it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We find out 3 weeks tom and are gonna do a gender reveal for the kids and family.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet what are you planning?


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet as you can see we are really losing the team yellow battle. I would love to hear you gender reveal plans.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I think we will get a small smoke cannon


----------



## sadeyedlady

Just had my booking appointment with midwife over the phone. Great experience. I have my dating scan and bloods next week and I also got accepted into the MLU which I'm delighted about. Private gender scan booked for 4 weeks aswell


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady glad all went well with your midwife call. I’m still waiting on my 16 week call from my midwife. 4 weeks! Are you having any pink or blue vibes? Great news on the MLU


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Nothing yet, think I'm still on shock lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Got my first maternity purchase in the mail! Cute summer dress, a bit outside my norm style but it’ll be perfect for the warmer weather come late May/June/July/august. And maybe even for when I’m not pregnant. Just a flowy dress! It has pockets.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Got my first maternity purchase in the mail! Cute summer dress, a bit outside my norm style but it’ll be perfect for the warmer weather come late May/June/July/august. And maybe even for when I’m not pregnant. Just a flowy dress! It has pockets.
> View attachment 1097649


Ooooow that looks lovely hon. Very pretty and will be lovely when it's hot. 

Loving all these gender reveal ideas. 
On the run up to out gender scan I was watching lots of YouTube gender reveal videos. 
Some really go all out and have little games and everything. 

Girls you cud get some ideas by maybe watching some of those it will keep u busy there loads. I still watch them now I love it hehe. 

Wud love to of done something like that myself but I know damn well I have the patience of a natt lol so I wud be peeping at that envelope hahaha. 

We did do a little gender reveal for the kids tho and I baked cupcakes and put blue icing inside and white frosting on top so they had to bite into the cake to see the colour. 

The balloons and that look great but I have a phobia of balloons. I get really anxious around them and I don't like sudden loud noises so the balloon things wud of been a disaster haha. I wud of had to off hid in the house lol. 


The cannons look cool. I did look at them but the kids wanted cakes so we went with that. 
Was gonna get them professionally done but it was expensive so just did them myself. 


A few of the womon in the September due date group were staying team yellow , cough myself included but alot of us caved and found out. 
There is still one lady that doesn't know tho she's 22 weeks now and says she is glad she didn't find out. 


Im really glad we did find out. We wud never of thought of a name if we didn't and its nice looking at all things blue. 

I take my hat off to anyone who stays team yellow. By the time I hit 10 weeks I was itching to know haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So after a few days of feeling nothing, I felt another kick tonight, just the one and that was it. 
Really hope I start feeling regular movements soon. 

Officially 18 weeks now as it gone past midnight, can't wait to get to v day (24 weeks)


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney haha I spent the whole night watching YouTube gender reveals. Most are just over the top I don’t think I have the energy for that. 

I’m thinking of a letter from the baby and maybe incorporate a certain colour to DP birthday cake. But a part of me wanted to reveal to him only- he really wants to know. And then see how long it would take him to spill the beans to me.


----------



## daniyaaq

Fell asleep on my tummy last night. I’m not normally a tummy sleeper but remember this very clearly with my pregnancies just before my bump pops I suddenly have the urge to sleep on my tummy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Fell asleep on my tummy last night. I’m not normally a tummy sleeper but remember this very clearly with my pregnancies just before my bump pops I suddenly have the urge to sleep on my tummy.

I love sleeping on my tummy and can definitely feel a bit of a bump when I do, still can’t see it too much standing up tho!

I’m feeling awful tonight. Can’t wait for this to pass. One day at a time I guess.


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m seeing mine a little. Still not that significant. 

this sickness is annoying, good one day awful the next. I hope we both get relief soon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I get gestational diabetes around 20 weeks so I have like 6 weeks after feeling better from nausea to enjoy food and then I have to have major self control and have a lowish carb diet. 

honestly, I would really like to eat some candy XD. I’m eating peanut butter granola bars, club soda with orange juice, and a small portion of dinner and keeping that down most days. If I try to eat anything sugary I throw up right away. Cookies, ice cream, etc.


----------



## daniyaaq

Oh @Reiko_ctu this thing we do to our selves. In my last pregnancies I’ve gone into preterm labour at about 30 weeks and lived with painful BH till the end. I’m praying this time I don’t do through that.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Oh @Reiko_ctu this thing we do to our selves. In my last pregnancies I’ve gone into preterm labour at about 30 weeks and lived with painful BH till the end. I’m praying this time I don’t do through that.

Oh wow that’s crazy! I really hope that doesn’t happen again. Never had preterm labour!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Second trimester today. Can't believe its come round that quick.

Sorry you ladies are still feeling awful. It must be so tough. There will be a light at the end of the tunnel even though its difficult to see right now.


----------



## playgirl666

When we go for our gender scan, we are gonna ask them to write it in an envelope for us, and when we get home we are gonna give the envelope to my in laws and they are gonna pull a cannon so me, my hubby, my kids and dad will all find out at the same time x


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Second trimester today. Can't believe its come round that quick.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are still feeling awful. It must be so tough. There will be a light at the end of the tunnel even though its difficult to see right now.

happy 2nd Tri. :headspin:


----------



## hayleight87

Hi ladies sorry for the silence, I had a private scan on thr 17th. I felt violated they were so rough! Well they moved my dates back a week and then found a hemorrhage.

So Tuesday evening I started bleeding lightly and only when wiped. 
EpU won't scan me for until the 30th April because they are saying there is some evidence that to many internal scans can cause miscarriage. 
Well the bleeding has got heavier, so I'm preparing my self for the worst now.
All symptoms have gone to. They won't do HCG bloods, so I have got some more pregnancy tests to see if they get lighter over the next week. 

Sorry for the crappy post. 

Good luck in your pregnancies x


----------



## daniyaaq

hayleight87 said:


> Hi ladies sorry for the silence, I had a private scan on thr 17th. I felt violated they were so rough! Well they moved my dates back a week and then found a hemorrhage.
> 
> So Tuesday evening I started bleeding lightly and only when wiped.
> EpU won't scan me for until the 30th April because they are saying there is some evidence that to many internal scans can cause miscarriage.
> Well the bleeding has got heavier, so I'm preparing my self for the worst now.
> All symptoms have gone to. They won't do HCG bloods, so I have got some more pregnancy tests to see if they get lighter over the next week.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy post.
> 
> Good luck in your pregnancies x

Oh @hayleight87 that’s awful even with heavy bleeding they won’t do anything?


----------



## topazicatzbet

14 weeks tom and was hoping it would get easier to find the hb with the doppler but no, can't find it this morning. I ve been feeling regular poops for a while now but not much yesterday. I'm thinking baby has moved up a bit and is now behind my tyre of fat so it's making it difficult to find and feel. 

Still having the occasional wave of sickness, I usually feel fine by now


----------



## topazicatzbet

@hayleight87 I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## hayleight87

daniyaaq said:


> Oh @hayleight87 that’s awful even with heavy bleeding they won’t do anything?

Only if I start soaking 2 pads in an hour and loose clots the size of lemons x


----------



## daniyaaq

That’s awful. I’m sorry :hugs:we are here for you.


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> When we go for our gender scan, we are gonna ask them to write it in an envelope for us, and when we get home we are gonna give the envelope to my in laws and they are gonna pull a cannon so me, my hubby, my kids and dad will all find out at the same time x

i like that. I have zero discipline so I’m going to see if they can email or text my friend and then delete it from my device. I definitely like my plan of only revealing to DP and see how he goes keeping a secret from me.


----------



## daniyaaq

Ladies, I know this is early but also a controversial topic but hoping someone can give a guidance. 

I have zero positive experience breastfeeding my 2 babies, it was painful awful and just plain hurt, I did 8 months and 6 month of it and just couldn’t take anymore. 

I’m not seriously considering formula feeding from day 1. If anyone else has, what do I need to get, especially for making the feeding easier? How do you manage nighttime feeds etc.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Ladies, I know this is early but also a controversial topic but hoping someone can give a guidance.
> 
> I have zero positive experience breastfeeding my 2 babies, it was painful awful and just plain hurt, I did 8 months and 6 month of it and just couldn’t take anymore.
> 
> I’m not seriously considering formula feeding from day 1. If anyone else has, what do I need to get, especially for making the feeding easier? How do you manage nighttime feeds etc.

It's been a long time since I bottle fed. Bfing didn't work out with ds 1. But the other two I managed 2 years and 2 years 4 months. 

So remembering back 11 years I think I used to take the kettle upstairs so I didn't have to come down but now I think I'd be tempted to get one of those machines that make it for you and it comes out at the right temp.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu the dress is lovely! And winner on the pockets!!!! Ah what a bum that you only get 6 weeks of eating normally.... but does the GD diet help control weight? My problem is i feel so rank during pregnancy and same as you anything sugary doesn’t agree that once baby pops out I end up drinking tea and eating biscuits and putting on weight! God dam!

@sadeyedlady hello second tri! Yes!!!!!

@playgirl666 thats going to be a lovely way to find out together! Make sure you get pictures for us to see!! 

@daniyaaq ive been very fortunate that all my babies have fed fine. I’ve had pain issues at the beginning but once settled it’s been good so I have no advice on formula feeding I’m afraid! Hopefully one of the other ladies can help. I think if breastfeeding wasn’t as enjoyable and as easy as you wanted then I think formula is a good idea. As they say fed is best! 

@hayleight87 wow! I’m so sorry they were so rough with you. And I’m sorry that you have to wait to see what’s going on. So frustrating. We are all here for you so don’t be afraid to message.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve heard wonderful things about the machines that sort the milk for you. A few of my friends have used them


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> I’ve heard wonderful things about the machines that sort the milk for you. A few of my friends have used them

Yeah I’m hearing about these machines, when I had DD1 they didn’t have them and was lucky DD2 was actually sleeping through the night by 6 months, we rarely did a night feed with her. 

i think I read somewhere you can even premake and I’m wondering how that even works, how does it keep? So many questions.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq isnt it crazy how different things are in 10 years. No sleep pod things, next to me cribs, the formula machines etc! I’ve heard friends permalink bottles and I think they can only be kept a certain amount of time?! I’m not sure?


----------



## Rach87

@daniyaaq hope you dont mind me popping over here :) I hd trouble nursing both my babies. It was an awful painful mess with my dd (inverted nips, oversupply, difficulty latchin) but I was so determined I stuck it out for a year. After her I had read from a lady on the boards a tongue tie can cause issues. When I had my so , same issues so I had him checked around 1 month old, he had one, they quick snipped it at his appt and nursing was a breeze after that. With my dd the drs nurses and lactation consultants(!!!) blamed me for the difficulty. The whole time she had a tongue tie - NOBODY checked for it. I could have had such a closer bond with her but it was just pain and stress instead. Sooooo anyway not sure if maybe thats worth checking with new babe if theres still issues.


----------



## daniyaaq

Rach87 said:


> @daniyaaq hope you dont mind me popping over here :) I hd trouble nursing both my babies. It was an awful painful mess with my dd (inverted nips, oversupply, difficulty latchin) but I was so determined I stuck it out for a year. After her I had read from a lady on the boards a tongue tie can cause issues. When I had my so , same issues so I had him checked around 1 month old, he had one, they quick snipped it at his appt and nursing was a breeze after that. With my dd the drs nurses and lactation consultants(!!!) blamed me for the difficulty. The whole time she had a tongue tie - NOBODY checked for it. I could have had such a closer bond with her but it was just pain and stress instead. Sooooo anyway not sure if maybe thats worth checking with new babe if theres still issues.

hey no I don’t mind. The thing with me, both girls latched fine and all but I had pain in my breast, with every suck there was a shooting pain from top of my breast down to my nipple. It was uncomfortable and hurt like crazy. I got checked and nobody could find reasons for it. I was checked for mastitis wasn’t it and even took antibiotics just incase but never helped.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sadeyedlady
Yay for 2nd trimester

@hayleight87
Oh hon I can't believe they won't scan u or even do HCG levels. Just sending u away to wait seems awfully cruel.
Hoping this bleeding is just down to the SCH and nothing serious.

We are all here for you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney as if your 18 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney as if your 18 weeks!!!!!


I know it feels so good. Can't wait to be 24 weeks and then I can start relaxing


----------



## hayleight87

Hcg is dropping last Monday I got a 3+ clear blue test. And tonight it's 2 - 3 so least I know what I'm expecting. 

Good luck ladies and hopefully I'll be back in a few months time to bnb xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

hayleight87 said:


> Hcg is dropping last Monday I got a 3+ clear blue test. And tonight it's 2 - 3 so least I know what I'm expecting.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hopefully I'll be back in a few months time to bnb xx


I am so sorry hon. 
Gutted for you. Sending hugs


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hayleight87 oh hun I’m so sorry. All here if you need us. Warm hugs. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney yes that’s always a nice milestone to reach.


----------



## angie90

I wasn’t able to breast feed my son (we tried really hard and I was so sad but for my mental health it was the best thing I did) so plan to prepare if the same for this baby. I recommend getting the tippy tippee prep machine! Best thing ever! I always said if there was a fire I would save the baby and then the prep machine hahaha!! I know health visitors in the UK don’t really like them but we looked after ours snd cleaned regularly and never had an issue! My experience with my first born has put me off even trying to breast feed this baby but I know that can be controversial but I don’t want to ever feel the way I did after with my first xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

As long as baby is fed it doesn't matter how.

I didn't have a good experience with my first. I managed 2 weeks bfing then another 2 weeks expressing before switching to formula.

With my second I had the same issues (fast let down and over production of milk) but I had managed to find info on the Internet this time to help and managed to sort the problem for him and number 3. So bfing can be different with each baby if you fancy trying but don't beat your self up about it if not.

And as for the health benefits my first is the healthiest out of all of the kids when it come to bugs etc.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wow you ladies filled up the thread overnight XD. Well overnight here in Canada lol. 

so sorry for the loss and bleeding @hayleight87 ive been there and it’s heartbreaking. 

@daniyaaq sounds like maybe you have raynauds in your breasts, I know that can cause pain while BF. BF was really hard for me and with my last I had low supply, but I wasn’t really taking care of myself so I’m hoping it will be different for my 4th time. I couldn’t get my babies to take a bottle ever so I couldn’t use formula. You might want to try BF just to see if the pain is still there, and if it is just go to formula. I don’t know what these prep machines are though!! I imagine midnight feedings are the hardest because you have to get up and prep... but then can you also take turns with your partner?

@Mummy2Corban i usually lose all the weight I’ve gained in the first week PP, but have to wait for hips and things to shift back before I can wear any of the normal clothes again! So yes the diet keeps the weight off for sure. However last time I had my May baby I was gaining weight like crazy and not eating a ton... turned out to be water weight and the postpartum night sweats were real!!

do you guys count 13 or 14 weeks as 2nd tri? I think here in Canada it’s not until 14 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I unfortunately won't be able to breastfeed because of the medication I'm on. 
I'm on immune suppressants because of the liver transplant. 
Makes me feel sad but I guess it doesn't really matter how a baby is fed. U can still have that closeness with bottle feeding. It I cud breastfeed I wud tho. 




Reiko_ctu said:


> Wow you ladies filled up the thread overnight XD. Well overnight here in Canada lol.
> 
> so sorry for the loss and bleeding @hayleight87 ive been there and it’s heartbreaking.
> 
> @daniyaaq sounds like maybe you have raynauds in your breasts, I know that can cause pain while BF. BF was really hard for me and with my last I had low supply, but I wasn’t really taking care of myself so I’m hoping it will be different for my 4th time. I couldn’t get my babies to take a bottle ever so I couldn’t use formula. You might want to try BF just to see if the pain is still there, and if it is just go to formula. I don’t know what these prep machines are though!! I imagine midnight feedings are the hardest because you have to get up and prep... but then can you also take turns with your partner?
> 
> @Mummy2Corban i usually lose all the weight I’ve gained in the first week PP, but have to wait for hips and things to shift back before I can wear any of the normal clothes again! So yes the diet keeps the weight off for sure. However last time I had my May baby I was gaining weight like crazy and not eating a ton... turned out to be water weight and the postpartum night sweats were real!!
> 
> do you guys count 13 or 14 weeks as 2nd tri? I think here in Canada it’s not until 14 weeks.

Here In the UK second trimester is from 13 weeks and 3rd Is from 27 weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Here in Australia second Tri is beginning of your 13th week. 

@Suggerhoney what are you doing in terms of preparation for feeding, what you getting etc. my first child really struggled to take the bottle it was so frustrating. 

thanks ladies for sharing your experience. I do feel like I will give it a try but I’m trying to prepare myself so I’m not beating myself up or pushing myself too much when it doesn’t work out. @Reiko_ctu haven’t heard of raynauds before , I’ll look it up.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu why am I only figuring out you as in Canada. I guess it makes sense why when I wake up you are usually on here, which is usually after midnight for UK ladies.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu why am I only figuring out you as in Canada. I guess it makes sense why when I wake up you are usually on here, which is usually after midnight for UK ladies.

Yes In the evening no one is on here cause you’re all across the pond! Lol!


----------



## daniyaaq

I feel the same when I’m on here everyone is either sleeping or just waking up and obviously getting on with their day. Constantly just playing catch up. Haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Here in Australia second Tri is beginning of your 13th week.
> 
> @Suggerhoney what are you doing in terms of preparation for feeding, what you getting etc. my first child really struggled to take the bottle it was so frustrating.
> 
> thanks ladies for sharing your experience. I do feel like I will give it a try but I’m trying to prepare myself so I’m not beating myself up or pushing myself too much when it doesn’t work out. @Reiko_ctu haven’t heard of raynauds before , I’ll look it up.

How long have you lived in Australia?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> How long have you lived in Australia?

Going on 15 years now


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu oh yes the sweats are real! No one explains that bit!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s bed time for me, I’m sure I’m going to wake up to a full page. Have a good Sunday ladies, anyone else have something happening this week. 

feeling super nervous about my scan tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq night hun! Scans are nerve wracking! But hey you get to see bubs! 

we are just sorting out the boys rooms to swap so my next few weeks will be filling holes, painting and glossing! All ready for new carpets. Baby will be with the younger boys (when it’s a bit older) if it’s a boy they will all share if bubba is a girl then we need to hatch a plan. Maybe the loft or the garage will be an option for the eldest boy?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq

We have brought a steam steriliser. Never used one b4 we always tend to use the microwave ones so that will be new.
I will be getting bottles esp for colic because DS had terrible colic and reflux.

Will also be using Hiip Organic baby milk. 
That was what worked best for our son.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve got bloods scheduled for Tuesday. 
This week I’ve promised myself I’ll be up and about and take the kids to school so feeling nervous about that! 13 weeks today so hopefully I can get it done! In 11 days I have my first shift back at work booked. 

I haven’t been able to brush my teeth very often because of the vomiting, it just sets me off. But last night I was able to and my gums were bleeding like crazy! Don’t know if that’s just pregnancy or a bit of gum disease from not taking care of them for 6 weeks. Normally I brush twice a day for 2 mins and floss daily as well so really horrible for me to not be able to take care of them. Things people don’t understand about HG. Hopefully my Dentist will be helpful when I see him at the end of May. 

worst part of the day for me is right now, getting out of bed in the morning, try to get some food into my stomach before the nausea gets too bad! Hoping today will be a no vomit day to celebrate 13 weeks and continue on that way!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh I also realized after wearing it for a couple hours, the cute new maternity dress is really tight on the boobs! Hoping my boobs don’t get any bigger or I won’t be able to wear it comfortably!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu I understand the whole brushing of teeth. Mines gotten much better and I’m no longer gagging or throwing up but I have got bleeding gums. I thought it was because of the extra blood flow?!? Or something like that. At least you have the dentist soon to check though.

Great news your going to try get up and get the girls sorted. I still haven’t worked out the nausea stuff in the morning. Whatever I eat for breakfast makes me feel yuk. I don’t throw it up anymore but I’m still unsure of what to do. It’s defo not as bad. Hopefully you’ll get it sorted! You got this!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Best of luck for your scan


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies... wow this thread moves so fast with updates. It’s been a week since my hospital stay and *touch wood* I’ve not been sick since. I’m still taking anti-sickness tablets because I’m still feeling quite nauseous. I really hope you other ladies who were being sick too it’s has eased up too. I have my consultant appointment tomorrow, not sure what to expect, never had a consultant appointment only midwife. I hope I get a scan. 

@daniyaaq i struggled breastfeeding too, so I just give them the first bit that’s the most important bit then moved onto formula. We had the formula prep machine with our 2nd, it was so good and very quickly, will be our first purchase this time hahaha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz so good to hear you’ve not been sick! The nausea does suck though. I’m not sure where about you are but I’ve only ever had a consultant appointment after my dating scan. I see a consultant because of my molar so I think they just double check my scan to make sure all looks ok then I’m signed back to my midwife as charring cross take care of my bloods etc after baby. Hope all goes ok for you. Let us know what they say!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu I understand the whole brushing of teeth. Mines gotten much better and I’m no longer gagging or throwing up but I have got bleeding gums. I thought it was because of the extra blood flow?!? Or something like that. At least you have the dentist soon to check though.
> 
> Great news your going to try get up and get the girls sorted. I still haven’t worked out the nausea stuff in the morning. Whatever I eat for breakfast makes me feel yuk. I don’t throw it up anymore but I’m still unsure of what to do. It’s defo not as bad. Hopefully you’ll get it sorted! You got this!!!

Yeah I’ve heard bleeding gums is normal in pregnancy but I don’t think I’ve ever had them other than like, right at the BFP as an early sign. Maybe my tooth brush needs to be softer bristled. I’m just worried because I’ve got a $2K dental implant from last year that I need to take care of and can’t risk it being compromised cause I can’t afford to do that again XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Hi ladies... wow this thread moves so fast with updates. It’s been a week since my hospital stay and *touch wood* I’ve not been sick since. I’m still taking anti-sickness tablets because I’m still feeling quite nauseous. I really hope you other ladies who were being sick too it’s has eased up too. I have my consultant appointment tomorrow, not sure what to expect, never had a consultant appointment only midwife. I hope I get a scan.
> 
> @daniyaaq i struggled breastfeeding too, so I just give them the first bit that’s the most important bit then moved onto formula. We had the formula prep machine with our 2nd, it was so good and very quickly, will be our first purchase this time hahaha

Well so glad that hospital stay changed the course of your sickness so you’re not vomiting anymore!! That’s amazing. The nausea is so hard to deal with. You’re only a few weeks away from the nausea getting better xx. I’m hoping 14 weeks is the magic time for me but from 11 onward I’ve been feeling a bit better and not throwing up every single day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 

Yes the bleeding gums is a pregnancy thing. Mine bleed when I brush my teeth. 

My boobs have grown loads. I actually look like I've had breast implants. When I take my bra off there so round like 2 balls, they look great but are really really vainy and so heavy. 
Wish they wud stay like this lol.

I normally go too a G cup in pregnancy. 

My bump has definitely taken over my boobs now hehe.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yeah we have bleeding gums too. It’s definitely also pregnancy related. I tend to brush mine later in the day. Morning and evening will definitely have me vomiting if I tried, and been surviving on one brush a day.

i really want to get up and about but I can only do that later in the day. Just getting up at 8 to help the girls dress for school and I’m vomiting. So take it easy in morning and by about 11:30am I can move around. Last Thursday and Friday I met them at the bus stop after school they were pretty happy about it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well I can tell I’m getting close to 2nd tri (or in it depending on what country you’re in I guess) because I’m noticing my libido is picking up XD. Good old 2nd tri hormones!! Still to nauseous to do anything about it for a while though I think!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Do it @Reiko_ctu i find the nausea eases during the act, hits right back when you finish though


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Do it @Reiko_ctu i find the nausea eases during the act, hits right back when you finish though

Yeah I guess it’s a good distraction from the nausea.


----------



## daniyaaq

2 hours from my scan and I been freaking out about every little twitch in my body and Google is not helping. Why do we get so nervous around scan time?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> 2 hours from my scan and I been freaking out about every little twitch in my body and Google is not helping. Why do we get so nervous around scan time?

I’m sure you’ll see your lovely little baby in there wriggling away! I love 12 week scans they actually look like little people! Hope you get a good pic! Don’t be nervous!! I’ll be asleep when you’re finished it’s just coming on 10pm here!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m sure you’ll see your lovely little baby in there wriggling away! I love 12 week scans they actually look like little people! Hope you get a good pic! Don’t be nervous!! I’ll be asleep when you’re finished it’s just coming on 10pm here!

thank you. hope you get some good sleep in. I’m going to try and shower and make my way


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck @daniyaaq


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq hope the scan goes well.


----------



## daniyaaq

Everything went well, even managed to do the bloods, left me dizzy. Here’s baby. My dates are so on point not even growing a little faster or slower.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hello bubba! Amazing how your dates are exact! Not good about being dizzy after your bloods but at least they are done! Lovely scan... does it make you sway more to a boy or girl?


----------



## daniyaaq

I have zero experience with ultrasound pics I wouldn’t even know where to start. DP left place convinced it’s a girl but I think his male brain was expecting to see a penis somewhere. 

what guesses do you have?


----------



## playgirl666

Looks boy to me! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i have no clue either when it comes to ultrasounds. I’d say boy too but that’s based on just guessing!!! Haha! What are you thinking about finding out?


----------



## playgirl666

Tomorrow 27th should have been my official due date with the baby I mmc :( but can't wait till next weekend for gender scan x


----------



## playgirl666

Can pick baby's heartbeat up really quick and easy now :) heart rate was just at 156 and I felt a little kick whilst I had the doppler on xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 big hugs lovely. Those milestones are never easy x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah! This is lovely! I’m still unsure about movement! I think I do but like I say my tummy bubbles a lot that I’m not totally sure! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ah! This is lovely! I’m still unsure about movement! I think I do but like I say my tummy bubbles a lot that I’m not totally sure! Haha!

I’m the same i keep wondering if I’m feeling it but I’m so gassy I just can’t be sure. With DD2 I definitely knew I felt something by now, I’m feeling a bit cheated.


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Tomorrow 27th should have been my official due date with the baby I mmc :( but can't wait till next weekend for gender scan x

:hugs:


----------



## ciz

So had my consultant appointment - first was my scan baby is now measuring 11weeks 4days so my due date now is 11:11:21 :) 

then I had bp taken and bloods then met with consultant. She’s put me on baby aspirin now incase I develop pre-eclampsia, low risk but at least the aspirin is in my system now. 

what we reckon on nub theories ? I was feeling girl but I dunno now haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> So had my consultant appointment - first was my scan baby is now measuring 11weeks 4days so my due date now is 11:11:21 :)
> 
> then I had bp taken and bloods then met with consultant. She’s put me on baby aspirin now incase I develop pre-eclampsia, low risk but at least the aspirin is in my system now.
> 
> what we reckon on nub theories ? I was feeling girl but I dunno now haha
> View attachment 1097786
> View attachment 1097787

I think girl nub. Baby looks fab. I don't think there is an obvious nub on mine. 

Well I finally managed to find babys hb for first time in a week and it has moved up so much higher. Much harder to hear because on my roll of stomach fat. Chugging away at 177. Thankfully I'm feeling lots of movements now.


----------



## ciz

topazicatzbet said:


> I think girl nub. Baby looks fab. I don't think there is an obvious nub on mine.
> 
> Well I finally managed to find babys hb for first time in a week and it has moved up so much higher. Much harder to hear because on my roll of stomach fat. Chugging away at 177. Thankfully I'm feeling lots of movements now.

Apparently girls have a faster beat than boys according to old wives tale.This one I caught last night hitting 170, will be interesting if it’s right :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz cute baby! I just googled nub theory and I could be totally wrong but that looks like a girl????? And yay for gaining a few days! At least they’ve put you on aspirin as a precaution.

@topazicatzbet yay to hearing bubs. I can feel my uterus now when laying in bed and it’s much higher. Jealous your defo sure your feeling bubs. Like I say I’m still unsure!!! I THINK its bubba but I dunno?! Can’t be long for me though right!

Anyone else have any appointments this week? I’m still waiting on my 16 week midwife call. By my period I’m 16 weeks Friday so don’t know if that’s the reason they haven’t called yet?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz sorry if you’ve already answered this but are you finding out?


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> Apparently girls have a faster beat than boys according to old wives tale.This one I caught last night hitting 170, will be interesting if it’s right :)

Just looked back in my journal at at this stay with my last son his hr was 160. Gonna see if I can find the other 2 now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Everything went well, even managed to do the bloods, left me dizzy. Here’s baby. My dates are so on point not even growing a little faster or slower.
> 
> View attachment 1097756
> View attachment 1097757
> View attachment 1097758

Looks pink to me. Reminds me of DD1’s scan pic.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Tomorrow 27th should have been my official due date with the baby I mmc :( but can't wait till next weekend for gender scan x

I was the in the April group as well due April 30 :/. Sucks knowing we could be done and have a baby in our arms and we still have to wait :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Just looked back in my journal at at this stay with my last son his hr was 160. Gonna see if I can find the other 2 now.

I’ve had 160 for my girls as well.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> So had my consultant appointment - first was my scan baby is now measuring 11weeks 4days so my due date now is 11:11:21 :)
> 
> then I had bp taken and bloods then met with consultant. She’s put me on baby aspirin now incase I develop pre-eclampsia, low risk but at least the aspirin is in my system now.
> 
> what we reckon on nub theories ? I was feeling girl but I dunno now haha
> View attachment 1097786
> View attachment 1097787

Yes I think girl too for this pic!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve had 160 for my girls as well.

Oh well that buggered up the theory. Lol. 

I looked back and all 3 of my boys have been between 155-160 at this stage. This one is 177. Although could be my doppler not counting that great. They didn't tell me hr at scan and I didn't get a scan report. Think its all online now but my account isn't working right and the midwifes haven't been helpful with sorting it.


----------



## playgirl666

Reiko_ctu said:


> I was the in the April group as well due April 30 :/. Sucks knowing we could be done and have a baby in our arms and we still have to wait :(

Omg I knew that I had seen ur username before! We was due only 3 days apart! :( it does suck but I think it definitely helps being pregnant again xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Oh well that buggered up the theory. Lol.
> 
> I looked back and all 3 of my boys have been between 155-160 at this stage. This one is 177. Although could be my doppler not counting that great. They didn't tell me hr at scan and I didn't get a scan report. Think its all online now but my account isn't working right and the midwifes haven't been helpful with sorting it.

Yeah I don’t think that old wives tale is super accurate. I lean more to the nausea one... more nausea is pink less is blue XD. But who knows. I hope you do get your pink bundle this time though xx


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @ciz sorry if you’ve already answered this but are you finding out?

yes will be finding out :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq
I'm gonna go with girl if what I'm looking at is the nub but still enough time for it to rise for a boy.


@ciz
Bit early for nub but looks girly but plenty if time for it to rise if its a boy. 

I'm getting all expert now because I'm on a nub theory group on Facebook and have learnt if the scan is b4 14 weeks and looks like a girl nub it has time to rise for a boy. 
Never new this b4. 

Girls u should add ure scan pics to that group there so good and seem to get them all right. 

They got mine bang on haha. 

I will still ask them to check gender at my anomaly scan tho just to be 100% sure. 
But I don't think there was any mistaking it at the gender scan, all on show pmsl:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

My babies hb was 178bpm untill weeks 14 and then it changed to 140 to 145bpm.

Felt more kicks this morning but still very very light. 
Can't wait to start feeling regular movements. 

I have a consultant appointment next week on Wednesday then a week after that my anomaly scan. 

So nervous but also excited, but I know I'll be really nervous when it's closer. 


Can't believe they can be up to a hour long now. 
Just hope and pray everything is perfect [-o&lt;


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve posted on a few nub groups but unfortunately not had many replies.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq if you get a chance could you move my edd to Oct 31 on the front page? Thanks!

seems like there are a few names on there that really aren’t active in the thread too :/


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz in my very limited knowledge of nubs I think yours looks similar to mine, we will see in the end if we get same. 

@Suggerhoney good to know it can rise, will keep an eye out at next scan to see if it changed much. 

@Mummy2Corban the scan and all the guessing has actually reminded me why I like team yellow, so we back to being unsure, I’ll still do a reveal for DP and cross fingers he doesn’t spill to me. 

@Reiko_ctu updated front page.:hugs: For your upcoming milestone. I can imagine it being tough but also bittersweet having another little one baking.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve posted on a few nub groups but unfortunately not had many replies.


Hopefully they will get back to you soon. 




That's the one I'm in.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So included with my hyperemesis I have hypersalivation, my mouth literally fills up with saliva within seconds. I was reading a what to expect article about it and it said “since it’s unavoidable try and keep a sense of humour about it” like wtf is actually funny about having to be constantly spitting. I can’t swallow it or I vomit. Ugh I really hope this ends soon. I’m just super annoyed right now because I actually got up and tried to do some things today but I have to stop every minute and spit. It’s so f-ing annoying.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i was lucky I can manage chewing gum. Mine isn’t constant but every now and then I get that, easier to swallow the saliva when it has taste. But I feel you.


----------



## daniyaaq

There should be a rule pregnant women shouldn’t go to the shops. I had my midwife appointment and felt like a Salad, the closest shop was our supermarket needless to say I saw many things I suddenly felt I wanted to eat. 

In other news I do have an anterior placenta which explains why I’m not feeling much of baby - had completely forgotten to ask this at scan yesterday. When she tried with Doppler could only pick up the placenta. I’ve also only lost 4lb which is good I was afraid I lost more.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Hopefully they will get back to you soon.
> View attachment 1097796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one I'm in.

I ll look to join that one, I ve had a few replies on the ones I ve joined and all are leaning towards girl so far.


----------



## playgirl666

Sorry ladies I'm gonna sound selfish here, but the baby I lost we had picked a name out, about a month after I had my mmc my brother and sister in law tells us they are using the name I had! Well looks like she's gonna have him today on what was supposed to be my due date, talk about a painful reminder :( her baby is early and will need to be in nicu, I'm sorry if I sound selfish and bad :( xx


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Sorry ladies I'm gonna sound selfish here, but the baby I lost we had picked a name out, about a month after I had my mmc my brother and sister in law tells us they are using the name I had! Well looks like she's gonna have him today on what was supposed to be my due date, talk about a painful reminder :( her baby is early and will need to be in nicu, I'm sorry if I sound selfish and bad :( xx

Oh no that would hit me hard. You don’t sound selfish at all, the day alone would be hard to get through. I’m so sorry you are going through this. Did your sister know about the name?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
I've only started feeling more movements just this past week. 
I felt something at 14 weeks but now think it was gas then felt absolutely nothing untill about a week ago. 
My placenta is prosteria. 

Was hoping with a prosteria placenta i wud feel baby much ealier but nope. 
19 weeks Saturday and only just feeling propper movements now. 
And even now it's still very light taps/kicks. 


I had a anterior placenta with ds and started feeling flutters around 18 weeks. 
But didn't feel propper movements untill 22 weeks. 





playgirl666 said:


> Sorry ladies I'm gonna sound selfish here, but the baby I lost we had picked a name out, about a month after I had my mmc my brother and sister in law tells us they are using the name I had! Well looks like she's gonna have him today on what was supposed to be my due date, talk about a painful reminder :( her baby is early and will need to be in nicu, I'm sorry if I sound selfish and bad :( xx


Thinking of you sweety that's that's tough


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney I’m hopeful that soon something will happen, this is my first experience with an anterior.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve no idea where my placenta is. I didn't get a scan report. Its all supposed to be online but I can't get my account to work and midwives have been no help. 

@playgirl666 I'm sure you're worried about the LO but it still hits close to home and reminds you of what you should have had. Did they know you had chosen that name?

Sending hugs.


----------



## playgirl666

Thanks ladies, yeah they both knew cos we told them, and they had a different name picked out, then they suddenly decided to use the name we picked!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats tough. I’m sorry that is happening specially with the due date too. Big hugs xx

@daniyaaq ive previously had an anterior placenta too and I didn’t feel baby until after 20 weeks. I’m not sure this time round?!


----------



## playgirl666

Found out my sister in law is 35 weeks, they think she's got pre eclampsia aswell, so they are keeping her in to see how she goes, they suspect baby will be here very soon though x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> Found out my sister in law is 35 weeks, they think she's got pre eclampsia aswell, so they are keeping her in to see how she goes, they suspect baby will be here very soon though x

35 weeks should be OK. Maybe just a little slow feeding.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I had anterior placenta with my last and didn’t fee movements till 20 weeks!! Really really hoping I don’t have it this time. But I won’t find out till my 2 week scan anyways. @playgirl666 I would mention something to them, ask if they recalled that was the name you’d chosen? Maybe they have forgotten. DHs cousin had a baby 3 months after us and chose the same first and middle name! Identical. I was ticked but no one else seemed to care of our family.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> 35 weeks should be OK. Maybe just a little slow feeding.

I had a 38 weeker and she was my hardest to figure out breastfeeding! I said I never want anything earlier than 39 after that because it was such a tough experience. I didn’t get a sweep until 39 weeks last time because of that.


----------



## playgirl666

She had the baby x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> She had the baby x

Hope mum and baby are doing OK.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hope they are both ok!


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m hopeful that soon something will happen, this is my first experience with an anterior.


With my dd and ds I had anterior and didn't feel anything proper untill 21 22 weeks. 
Felt flutters around 18 weeks. 
Unfortunately with a anterior u do have to wait longer because the placenta is cushioning there movements.
I was so happy when I was told at 10 weeks my placenta was prosteria. 
Was hoping I wud feel something by 13 14 weeks but nope. 
Only been really this past week or so and I'm almost 19 weeks. 
Wondering if this baby is smaller because my placenta is definitely at the back. 
They double checked at my gender scan. 

Because I've had bleeding at 6 and 14+5 weeks and I wanted to make sure it wasn't the placenta.


----------



## Suggerhoney

He is kicking right now hehe


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> He is kicking right now hehe

Aaaw how sweet. I didn’t think placenta affects growth of baby, but now that I’m thinking about it, I always had small-ish babies and this one is worrying me at how on dates he/she is. I would hate to have a big baby


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So we had to have our house sprayed for ants (just found a few but don’t want it getting out of hand) so we had to leave the house today. I haven’t been up and about at all for the last 7 weeks so it was a huge challenge for me. We are at my sister’s who is pregnant 3 days ahead of me. She’s not sick, just a bit tired and she’s been taking lovely care of me. She made me soup and grilled cheese for lunch which I was able to eat, let me have a shower in her nice new shower (she lives in a new house and we live in an old place), blow dried my hair, chopped me up veggies for a snack and has taken my big kids to the playground now. 

I am so blessed by her... also feeling jealous that she can do all that while being the same gestation as I am. I can’t imagine having a pregnancy where I could do all that. She’s already 36 and it took 13 months for her to get pregnant so she deserves an easy pregnancy... but if I had pregnancies like her I’d never stop lol! Well not really, 4 will be enough for me. I just honestly can’t imagine a pregnancy like that. 

I have a “super” uterus my midwives have called it. Labours around 2 hrs and then shrinks down to original size by my 3 day checkup. They’re always shocked at the position of the fundus just a few days after birth. So you’d think I’d be one of those women who is just “built to make babies” but my pregnancies reallly are not at all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Aaaw how sweet. I didn’t think placenta affects growth of baby, but now that I’m thinking about it, I always had small-ish babies and this one is worrying me at how on dates he/she is. I would hate to have a big baby

I’ve been feeling worried because I don’t have a bump at all! I wonder sometimes if baby isn’t growing. No kicks yet, no bump, so I’m at the mercy of waiting for a midwife app for Doppler to make sure baby is ok. I am still sick but I was sick with my miscarriage until I had passed everything even though the baby hadn’t been growing for 3 weeks... 

Anyways I think you can actually somewhat control the growth of the baby with healthy eating. I know with gestational diabetes you can at least. If your blood sugar is constantly high from carbs baby gets bigger, if you manage it with healthy low carb foods baby will grow how they’re supposed to. I’m sure your baby won’t be that big. How big were your other girls? My first was 7lb12oz, then 7-13, then 7-06. She looked so tiny compared to the other 2! The 6ounces definitely made a difference!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> So we had to have our house sprayed for ants (just found a few but don’t want it getting out of hand) so we had to leave the house today. I haven’t been up and about at all for the last 7 weeks so it was a huge challenge for me. We are at my sister’s who is pregnant 3 days ahead of me. She’s not sick, just a bit tired and she’s been taking lovely care of me. She made me soup and grilled cheese for lunch which I was able to eat, let me have a shower in her nice new shower (she lives in a new house and we live in an old place), blow dried my hair, chopped me up veggies for a snack and has taken my big kids to the playground now.
> 
> I am so blessed by her... also feeling jealous that she can do all that while being the same gestation as I am. I can’t imagine having a pregnancy where I could do all that. She’s already 36 and it took 13 months for her to get pregnant so she deserves an easy pregnancy... but if I had pregnancies like her I’d never stop lol! Well not really, 4 will be enough for me. I just honestly can’t imagine a pregnancy like that.
> 
> I have a “super” uterus my midwives have called it. Labours around 2 hrs and then shrinks down to original size by my 3 day checkup. They’re always shocked at the position of the fundus just a few days after birth. So you’d think I’d be one of those women who is just “built to make babies” but my pregnancies reallly are not at all.

just reading that it sounds unbelievable to me. I feel like this pregnancy has been the only one where I can do more stuff and that usually lasts half an hour before I regret it because I’m extremely tired and nauseated. 

I always believed you have one or the other. I know my best friend was like that, bouncing off walls throughout her pregnancy, went on to have a long labour and long recovery. I truly believe I deserve a quick one after suffering the whole time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> just reading that it sounds unbelievable to me. I feel like this pregnancy has been the only one where I can do more stuff and that usually lasts half an hour before I regret it because I’m extremely tired and nauseated.
> 
> I always believed you have one or the other. I know my best friend was like that, bouncing off walls throughout her pregnancy, went on to have a long labour and long recovery. I truly believe I deserve a quick one after suffering the whole time.

Yeah I feel like she will labour for a long time but I hope she doesn’t end up with a section. My mom laboured for a long time with her, like 3 days! She was with me for my first and third births, she is a nurse and did Labour and delivery for years before going to pediatrics (very handy when my kids are sick!). So i would love to be able to be with her in labour but if she goes overdue I’ll have a newborn! I just hope Anatomy is in her favour and baby doesn’t have a hard time getting in position. She’s tough so I know she could labour well!!
Wish I was close to labour at this point I’m really looking forward to it XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve been feeling worried because I don’t have a bump at all! I wonder sometimes if baby isn’t growing. No kicks yet, no bump, so I’m at the mercy of waiting for a midwife app for Doppler to make sure baby is ok. I am still sick but I was sick with my miscarriage until I had passed everything even though the baby hadn’t been growing for 3 weeks...
> 
> Anyways I think you can actually somewhat control the growth of the baby with healthy eating. I know with gestational diabetes you can at least. If your blood sugar is constantly high from carbs baby gets bigger, if you manage it with healthy low carb foods baby will grow how they’re supposed to. I’m sure your baby won’t be that big. How big were your other girls? My first was 7lb12oz, then 7-13, then 7-06. She looked so tiny compared to the other 2! The 6ounces definitely made a difference!

My first was 6-1 and second girl was 5-8. I remember the doctors being concerned they are small but that was perfect for me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> My first was 6-1 and second girl was 5-8. I remember the doctors being concerned they are small but that was perfect for me.

Oh I’m sure you won’t have a big baby! Those girlies were teeny!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh I’m sure you won’t have a big baby! Those girlies were teeny!!

they really were basically just slid out haha. Didn’t need to push that much to get them out.


----------



## daniyaaq

I think I may have just felt baby. Just some tapping very low. That was definitely not gas.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I think I may have just felt baby. Just some tapping very low. That was definitely not gas.

Yay for feeling baby! 

my SIL’s first was not even 5 lbs and her 2nd was 7-12 and she said pushing was sooo much harder with the 2nd baby!!


----------



## sil

daniyaaq said:


> My first was 6-1 and second girl was 5-8. I remember the doctors being concerned they are small but that was perfect for me.

I can't even imagine having a baby so tiny! My babies were all big. First born 8+1, second born 7+7 (and he seems SO small to me!)., third born 9+6.


----------



## playgirl666

All 4 of mine have been 6ib odd and 2 of them was 3 weeks early and the other 2 on time x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

8lb 2oz, 8lb 9oz, 8lb 15oz, 8lb 7oz and 8lb 2oz and all over due.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> 8lb 2oz, 8lb 9oz, 8lb 15oz, 8lb 7oz and 8lb 2oz and all over due.

I take my hat off to you. I can’t imagine what I would do to myself if this child is overdue. I was crying to my doctors for an induction at 35/36 weeks with my last, I was over it, lucky she came 38 naturally.


----------



## sadeyedlady

First scan yesterday. All went well. Measured 13+3. Placenta is upper posterior. Any ideas on boy or girl?


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> First scan yesterday. All went well. Measured 13+3. Placenta is upper posterior. Any ideas on boy or girl?
> 
> View attachment 1097830

Hello baby. 

I’ll leave the guessing to the experts. What you thinking?


----------



## sadeyedlady

Its so hard to know to be honest! Hoping its a boy, have 2 already and it would just make things easier. Kinda looks like a girl nub to me but its so hard to tell


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady well hey baby! Happy all is looking good! I’m no good at bubs and skull theory’s? I just guess! Haha! It’s tricky! Are you going to find out?

I would love a baby girl but having a boy will work out so much better with our bedroom situation. I’m happy either way as long as baby is healthy but it feels so long since I had a pink one! Think I am swaying more so in finding out! Would be nice to experience it differently after 5 team yellows!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady well hey baby! Happy all is looking good! I’m no good at bubs and skull theory’s? I just guess! Haha! It’s tricky! Are you going to find out?
> 
> I would love a baby girl but having a boy will work out so much better with our bedroom situation. I’m happy either way as long as baby is healthy but it feels so long since I had a pink one! Think I am swaying more so in finding out! Would be nice to experience it differently after 5 team yellows!

i think you should find out simply to have that experience as well. This is your last right?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yes sadly I think it’s the last! Not think.... it is the last!!!! I’m not sure I wanna do morning sickness again and I know as I get bigger the harder it becomes! Running around after 5 and being a bit older my body really hurts towards the end. I’m definitely swaying more to finding out this time!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are you feeling about it? Team yellow?


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> How are you feeling about it? Team yellow?

DP is definitely making us team yellow. I really love teasing him about it and just his overall reaction. But I reckon I’ll find out probably much much later on.

it’s actually sad to think this might be my last not because I don’t want anymore kids but like you I don’t think I can deal with sickness full time work and running after other kids. It’s way way harder and wouldn’t want to do it again.


----------



## sil

10 weeks today! I'm able to find baby's heartbeat on the doppler every morning so it's making me feel secure. I'm always so happy to get past those first few early weeks. I got blood work done today - they took 8 vials!! I don't even know what all of it was - complete blood count, some immunity checks, and the NIPT screening were some of them. Has anyone else had NIPT? How long did it take to get results?

I love how a lot of you are slightly ahead. I love hearing about everyone feeling movements and getting bumps and knowing it won't be too too long until I get there too. The first trimester is dragging so it's nice to have some things to look forward to.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> 10 weeks today! I'm able to find baby's heartbeat on the doppler every morning so it's making me feel secure. I'm always so happy to get past those first few early weeks. I got blood work done today - they took 8 vials!! I don't even know what all of it was - complete blood count, some immunity checks, and the NIPT screening were some of them. Has anyone else had NIPT? How long did it take to get results?
> 
> I love how a lot of you are slightly ahead. I love hearing about everyone feeling movements and getting bumps and knowing it won't be too too long until I get there too. The first trimester is dragging so it's nice to have some things to look forward to.

Oh the first tri just drags sooo much you’re right!! I’m so eager to start showing, stop throwing up, have some energy again and be able to go out and do Things again. Well, I mean everything’s locked down here because of covid (I feel like Canada is the only place still in lockdown??) but I can take my kids to their school and go to work again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think I have a bump! I’ve noticed my tummy is a bit bigger when trying to sleep on it and this morning I had a bump in the AM rather than just after eating... so I think it’s real! I’ll take a bump pic in the next few days when I don’t feel like crap. Reassures me that baby is growing at least!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq teamyellow is amazing (frustrating sometimes) I love babies but we will run out of space!!! Plus at some point I’ll have 6 moody teenagers!!! Haha!!!!

@sil yay to 10 weeks!!!! Awesome you can find baby on the Doppler so frequently. And yes the first tri totally drrraaaaagggs! Wow! 8 vials of blood! Have you any blood left? 

@Reiko_ctu please post a picture when your ready! Love a bump pic! When I lay down I can feel my uterus so I guess you could say I’m thicker than I was! Ha! But still no definite bump!


----------



## topazicatzbet

My results came back low risk. 
1 in 1154 for downs and 1 in 100 000 for the others. 
Phew. Was a bit scared to open them as I ve had such a rubbish day at work.even had a patient die during my visit so I had to verify her death


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet im sorry to hear you’ve had a bad day. Big hugs having to verify one of your patients death. Must be tough. Great news on your results!! It’s always nerve wracking getting those results but good when they come back like that.


----------



## playgirl666

As you ladies no my sister in law had her baby last night, she was one day off 35 weeks, so not massively early, he weighs 5ib 9, to start with he was feeding really well from a bottle and they said they would be home in 48 hours, but today baby has started being very sick, so they might have to tube feed now and looks like they will be in hospital until next Wednesday the earliest x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> As you ladies no my sister in law had her baby last night, she was one day off 35 weeks, so not massively early, he weighs 5ib 9, to start with he was feeding really well from a bottle and they said they would be home in 48 hours, but today baby has started being very sick, so they might have to tube feed now and looks like they will be in hospital until next Wednesday the earliest x

Oh dear baby is in my thoughts. I’m sure she’s getting the best care and will get better in hospital!! So sorry.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve just ordered McDonald’s delivery XD. At 1:00 on a Tuesday afternoon!! I am a sad pregnant woman!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope baby picks up soon and can go home. 

@Reiko_ctu i could just eat a mcDonalds right now. Didn’t fancy my tea but now I’m starving and it’s bed time.


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 hope baby gets better soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My dd who is almost 18 
Born at 39+4 weeks 7lb 5oz
DS also from previous relationship is almost 15 and he was huge. 
8lb 15oz but he was 2 weeks late, born at 42 weeks. 

Mine and DH eldest son 
Now 10 born at 40 weeks was 7lb 11oz
DD now 8 born at 35+4 was 5lb 7oz. 

And Tommy now 19 months born at 37 weeks was 7lb 6oz. 

So not huge babies apart from the one but he was 2 weeks overdue. I was absolutely massive with him and it was awful. I'm only 5ft 4 and slim and he got so stuck that they had to use forceps and he was born not breathing. 


I'm being induced at 37 weeks with this one again so I'm expecting another 7lb something. 

Mind u only just really starting to feel movements and I've only put on 3lbs altogether sp far. I had already put on 21lbs at this stage with our Tommy so maybe this baby will be smaller. 

I hope not too small. My dd was 5lb 7oz and that was too small. I was terrified I was gonna break her. 

Tommy was 7lb 6oz and he looked so tiny when he was born but he had little chubby cheeks which just made melt.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> As you ladies no my sister in law had her baby last night, she was one day off 35 weeks, so not massively early, he weighs 5ib 9, to start with he was feeding really well from a bottle and they said they would be home in 48 hours, but today baby has started being very sick, so they might have to tube feed now and looks like they will be in hospital until next Wednesday the earliest x


Hope he picks up soon hon and can go home. 

My daughter was only 5lb 7 and she was so poorly when she was born and in scbu for 17 days. She dropped to just 4lb 9oz she was so tiny but she cudnt feed. 
After a few days she was being tube fed. 

I hope he gets better soon hon and stops being sick.


----------



## Suggerhoney

We spent the day sorting out our youngest sons bedroom. 
He and the baby will share later on, and we will get bunk beds. 

The room was a complete dump and was full of stuff. 
We had been using it as a bit of a dumping ground. 
So today we had a huge clear out. Its literally took us all day and I'm worn out lol. I wish I took a b4 photo because it was such a mess and a dump b4. 

Now I absolutely love it and can't stop going in there. Tommy is still in with us at the moment but we will be moving him into his room in the next few weeks. 

So where the chair is is where his cot or bed will go. 
Later we will get bunk beds to go there. 


Ignore the blue box and bag, that has all of Tommy's new born and other baby clothes In which I need to sort out and put away ready for this baby, but i refuse to do it until I hit 24 weeks. 




I also brought my hospital case which I've put away in the back of a storage cupboard for now. 
I won't pack my hospital bag untill I'm 34 weeks just by choice. I just need to buy a weekend bag to go with it as I will be staying in hospital for about 5 6 days. 

Anyway loving my suitcase, DH is gonna look so funny pushing this down the hospital corridor hahahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Hope baby picks up soon and can go home.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i could just eat a mcDonalds right now. Didn’t fancy my tea but now I’m starving and it’s bed time.


I never feel hungry in the day time but hit night time and I'm wanting food lol.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney my DD was 9lb6oz when she was born and she was 2 days early. I can’t imagine how huge she’d be if I went overdue. My DS1 was 8lb1oz and 2 weeks early. My babies get huge if they cook long enough. 

the bedroom looks great!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney my DD was 9lb6oz when she was born and she was 2 days early. I can’t imagine how huge she’d be if I went overdue. My DS1 was 8lb1oz and 2 weeks early. My babies get huge if they cook long enough.
> 
> the bedroom looks great!!

Wow!! Big babies!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu how was your MacDonalds?


@Suggerhoney I’m so tempted to start getting baby stuff ready and I don’t even know where to start. Now that I’m working I feel I need to be a bit more organised.

I kid you not, with both my girls, I wasn’t. Dd1 i went shopping for her clothes and nappies 2 days before she was born, didn’t buy any big stuff as planned bf and cosleeping.

DD2 was a whole 2 weeks before she was born. I had cot from DD1 so didn’t worry, took it out of storage when I got back from hospital.

this time I just want to get stuff already and get myself organised.


----------



## ShanandBoc

playgirl666 said:


> I have booked my gender scan for 8th May :) x

We also have our gender scan on the 8th. Good luck! Any feeling what u might be having?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

One of ours showed up 2 weeks early and I didn’t even have a bed for her. Lol. 

McD’s was amazing. 8 nuggets with hot mustard and fries and an iced tea. Delicious and kept me from being ill. I also called the nvp clinic and explained how I’m feeling and they changed my rotation of meds a bit and I feel a lot better today with the new dosage. She even told me how to wean off because I should feel like doing that in a few weeks she said!! Happy dance!!

I’m looking forward to June. I’ve decided that’s when I’ll start enjoying my pregnancy. May I might be feeling better but also have to go back to work and will be getting used to that and pressure to catch up on all the homeschool we’ve missed before the end of the year. 

I was tacky and asked for my maternity clothes back from the girl I gave/lent them too after the new stuff I ordered was just huge. Ridiculous sizes. I’m not bothering with figuring out sizing so I just asked for it back because I know it all fits!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sounds like you’ve been busy! Room looks great. Loving your hospital bag too!!! Will look lovely on DH!!!!

@playgirl666 and @ShanandBoc not long till you find out! We are very boy heavy at the mo!

@Reiko_ctu i don’t blame you for asking for the clothes back. I still fit into my clothes at the mo but I still feel worried about buying clothes until after my scan. Stupid maybe but I just want confirmation all is ok as they can see before I buy stuff.

@sil lovely big babies you grow!


----------



## daniyaaq

@ShanandBoc hi, what you think you might be having.

@Reiko_ctu that sounds delicious. It’s weird I’ve sometimes had to get macdonalds when nothing else at home goes in. and I think it was right to ask for them back.

I’ve never needed maternity clothes and I don’t think that’s going to change.

spend the whole day feeling like I’m about to vomit but not vomiting, it’s awful, and hate how DP and my mom keep saying just don’t think about, like what does that mean, it’s what I’m feeling right now. And then in his manly thinking decided to tell me to think of all the things we are going to be able to do when it’s over like our late night steak Thursdays, where we cook for kids and put them to bed the order my favourite steak. Now I’m crying because I wish I could eat steak


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i wish it was that easy to just stop thinking about it! The nausea and vomiting are just all consuming! It’s a never ending feeling that is just always there that you can’t just not think about it. Big hugs!


----------



## ShanandBoc

@daniyaaq @Mummy2Corban 

i thought boy but after our 12 week scan I’m leaning towards another girl ❤️ Here’s my scan pics.....


----------



## daniyaaq

ShanandBoc said:


> @daniyaaq @Mummy2Corban
> 
> i thought boy but after our 12 week scan I’m leaning towards another girl ❤️ Here’s my scan pics.....
> 
> View attachment 1097869
> View attachment 1097870

they so cute. they do remind me of my girls scans. But I can’t guess from these at all


----------



## ShanandBoc

daniyaaq said:


> they so cute. they do remind me of my girls scans. But I can’t guess from these at all

I know haha it’s fun to guess tho. Will know for sure in just over a week if girl #3 or our first boy


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ShanandBoc i haven’t a clue but I’m going to say boy?! So exciting!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban we seriously need girls in this group. So far all boys.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I know!!!! Surely we gotta get some pink???


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I feel going by my sickness and nausea easing off I’d say this is a blue one?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @ShanandBoc hi, what you think you might be having.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu that sounds delicious. It’s weird I’ve sometimes had to get macdonalds when nothing else at home goes in. and I think it was right to ask for them back.
> 
> I’ve never needed maternity clothes and I don’t think that’s going to change.
> 
> spend the whole day feeling like I’m about to vomit but not vomiting, it’s awful, and hate how DP and my mom keep saying just don’t think about, like what does that mean, it’s what I’m feeling right now. And then in his manly thinking decided to tell me to think of all the things we are going to be able to do when it’s over like our late night steak Thursdays, where we cook for kids and put them to bed the order my favourite steak. Now I’m crying because I wish I could eat steak

Oh gosh I was crying sooo hard the other night because I’m just so tired of feeling the nausea. It’s totally overwhelming and nothing you think of can fade it into the background!! I can’t wait to go out on a date and eat some lovely food with my hubby!!

I don’t remember if I posted this or not but I called the nvp clinic and asked them if there’s anything else we can do for my terrible nausea in the evening. So she changed my meds to double the diclectin (which is the doxylamine) and added another gravol in the afternoon to 4 a day and I actually feel a lot better. I never thought the doxylamine actually did anything but doubling it really helped. 
So now I do: 
6 am 2x10mg doxy, 1x50 mg gravol
Repeat 2pm and 10pm and then at 6pm do a gravol on its own. 
Just did it yesterday for the first time and felt so much better.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m thinking I have a pink bundle in here and won’t find out till 20 weeks! 

my three year old is starting to have tantrums and it’s awful. She screams like crazy anytime anything is frustrating to her and nothing calms her down. We never dealt with this with our last Dd and our first was a long time ago. I’m so sick of hearing this kid scream oh my
Gosh I’m going to cut my flipping ears off.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Mummy2Corban we seriously need girls in this group. So far all boys.

That happened in my last birth club, everyone who found out in the first little while was all boys! Ended up being only like 30% girls in the group actually! You’d think it’d be 50/50 but it wasn’t!!


----------



## playgirl666

Next Saturday needs to hurry up! We are doing a little gender reveal party, will get some pics for u ladies :) xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I still have just over 2 weeks to wait till mine. Wish I had booked for next weekend now but wasn't sure if they would put me back a few days so waited an extra week. Then they put me forward 3 days


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just booked my anatomy scan... it’s not till June 18!! That feels like forever to wait!!

I want to know what I’m having! And that baby is healthy of course. I feel so nervous about that because I couldn’t take my vitamins because I was so ill.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney my DD was 9lb6oz when she was born and she was 2 days early. I can’t imagine how huge she’d be if I went overdue. My DS1 was 8lb1oz and 2 weeks early. My babies get huge if they cook long enough.
> 
> the bedroom looks great!!


Goodness that is big hon.
Mind u some of the womon over in our September due date group had 10lb babies that's huuuuge. That wud definitely make ure eyes water lol:shock:




daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu how was your MacDonalds?
> 
> 
> @Suggerhoney I’m so tempted to start getting baby stuff ready and I don’t even know where to start. Now that I’m working I feel I need to be a bit more organised.
> 
> I kid you not, with both my girls, I wasn’t. Dd1 i went shopping for her clothes and nappies 2 days before she was born, didn’t buy any big stuff as planned bf and cosleeping.
> 
> DD2 was a whole 2 weeks before she was born. I had cot from DD1 so didn’t worry, took it out of storage when I got back from hospital.
> 
> this time I just want to get stuff already and get myself organised.


I still need to sort through the baby clothes.
So far we have brought a steriliser but it's put away for now.
We have to buy a moses basket and stand and we also need a bouncy chair.
Wud love a mummaroo but they are so expensive.

Will definitely be getting this one some new baby grows even tho we have loads from ds it's nice to get new.
Also need to get some muslin squares and bottles and a few other bits and pieces.

I don't buy anything like that untill much further usually around 28 weeks.
We already have a pram from DS but needs to come out and be made into pram mode.
Wont do that untill much later either
Just glad the room is done now so don't have to worry about that.





Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney sounds like you’ve been busy! Room looks great. Loving your hospital bag too!!! Will look lovely on DH!!!!
> 
> @playgirl666 and @ShanandBoc not long till you find out! We are very boy heavy at the mo!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i don’t blame you for asking for the clothes back. I still fit into my clothes at the mo but I still feel worried about buying clothes until after my scan. Stupid maybe but I just want confirmation all is ok as they can see before I buy stuff.
> 
> @sil lovely big babies you grow!


It's definitely DH colour hehehehe.

Yes so busy hon. My legs ache today but i have done all the cleaning today. 
Dh is gonna do the hoovering Tomorrow so then all I will have do is mop the floors. 

Have some laundry to do too but I don't mind that. 
Hopefully we have chilled weekend. 



Looking forward to all these gender scans coming up how exciting.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My scan is not this Wednesday coming, but the Wednesday after so nervous


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
I hope the neasea doesn't plague u for much longer.


----------



## sil

I have a scan at 13 weeks coming up three weeks from yesterday. Can’t wait to see baby again. 

my NIPT bloods were drawn yesterday so in a week or two we will know if our group has another team blue or one of the first pinks!

feeling terrible today. I spent two hours straight in bed trying not to throw up while my poor daughter brought me books and stuffed animals and cups of water because she felt bad. I usually don’t feel so bad mid day so it was surprising to me. Finally coming around a bit but now I have a massive headache.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I have a scan at 13 weeks coming up three weeks from yesterday. Can’t wait to see baby again.
> 
> my NIPT bloods were drawn yesterday so in a week or two we will know if our group has another team blue or one of the first pinks!
> 
> feeling terrible today. I spent two hours straight in bed trying not to throw up while my poor daughter brought me books and stuffed animals and cups of water because she felt bad. I usually don’t feel so bad mid day so it was surprising to me. Finally coming around a bit but now I have a massive headache.

Gosh that sounds terrible I’m sorry! Are you on any medication for the sickness?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I’ve got a scan 3 weeks tomorrow! Can’t believe you’ll also know very soon if your team pink or blue! Eek!!!!! I’m sorry you’ve felt so bad today! I definitely noticed my nausea and sickness kicked up a notch around 9-10 weeks. Bless your baby girl! Rubbish you’ve a headache too!!! They suck!

@Suggerhoney not tooooo much longer to wait! Even though because you want it to happen sooner it makes the time drag! I have all crossed that all is well with bubba! You have been busy! I had a bit of a tidy in the kitchen cupboards today! Felt good to sort some stuff out after all this time! We usually buy babies first outfit after the 20 week scan. (They have all had a born in 20__ sleepsuit from next so it’s tradition to get each one the same) and then like you buy bits and bobs later on.

@Reiko_ctu hopefully the slight change in meds continues to make you feel better! Even feeling just a little bit less yuk is good. Oh dear!! Don’t you hate these changes! My littlest man is nearly 2 and has started having paddy’s... I’m hoping it’s just a phase as his last molars are now coming through?! Who knows! But I know what you mean about cutting off your ears! Haha!

@playgirl666 yes please share your pictures from your reveal!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu the doxylamine really makes a difference. I’m on them too and I missed a dose one day and was horrible. 

@Mummy2Corban i was having lots of baby dreams again and I had a dream you were team pink and even had a name picked out. Of course my dream wouldn’t tell me what I’m having.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @sil that sounds horrible. It's so crap that alot of you on here have been so ill. 
So glad ure all coming up or just in the 2nd trimester now and hopefully will all Start feeling human again soon and not having to spend all ure time feeling or being sick. 

Hope u feel better after a good night sleep hon. 




Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil I’ve got a scan 3 weeks tomorrow! Can’t believe you’ll also know very soon if your team pink or blue! Eek!!!!! I’m sorry you’ve felt so bad today! I definitely noticed my nausea and sickness kicked up a notch around 9-10 weeks. Bless your baby girl! Rubbish you’ve a headache too!!! They suck!
> 
> @Suggerhoney not tooooo much longer to wait! Even though because you want it to happen sooner it makes the time drag! I have all crossed that all is well with bubba! You have been busy! I had a bit of a tidy in the kitchen cupboards today! Felt good to sort some stuff out after all this time! We usually buy babies first outfit after the 20 week scan. (They have all had a born in 20__ sleepsuit from next so it’s tradition to get each one the same) and then like you buy bits and bobs later on.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu hopefully the slight change in meds continues to make you feel better! Even feeling just a little bit less yuk is good. Oh dear!! Don’t you hate these changes! My littlest man is nearly 2 and has started having paddy’s... I’m hoping it’s just a phase as his last molars are now coming through?! Who knows! But I know what you mean about cutting off your ears! Haha!
> 
> @playgirl666 yes please share your pictures from your reveal!!!


Oh hon it feels like since 16 weeks time has just stopped. 
I remember thinking oh only just over 4 weeks until my anomaly scan and thought it wud come around quickly, but its done nothing but drag. 
I do have a consultant appointment on Wed and then the Wed after is my scan so that does break it up a bit. 

The last time u saw my consultant was at 14 weeks. 
Not seen a midwife since 8 weeks. 
It's just all been a bit boring. 
Normally wud of had more midwife appointments but covid messed that one up.

My next midwife appointment needs to be booked, but it has to be after the scan. 
So will probably book that after I've had my scan. 


My IBS is bad today, been really constipated again. Sat on loo now and just managed to go but still feel I need to go more. I'm hoping soon because it gives u belly ache. 

Was just sat watching Catfish UK and had some chocolate, I'm not a huge fan of chocolate I have to be in the mood for it but I had it with some salty hoola hoops was very yummy and baby boy was kicking away so I think I got his approval on that hehe. 

Kicks are still very gentle and light. 
I think i was aloud 21 weeks b4 I felt kicks from DS but I did have a anterior placenta with him. 
Didn't feel strong consistent movements untill 28 weeks with him but that was probably because of the placenta. 

Hoping to feel more consistent movements very soon. 
I mean it has to be soon surly. 
No anterior placenta this time so it has to be soon. 

Was just looking at all the photos and videos from my gender scan. He looks so perfect and his little wave just gets me every time. 

I am excited for my next scan but also nervous I guess because its such a big deal.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney that wave was adorable


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq team pink hey! Why is it you always dream about someone else! It’s like hey! Give me the clue! 

@Suggerhoney yeah it’s a bit pants having to miss appointments because of covid. Certainly a pregnancy to remember. I had my booking in over the phone the finished it in clinic. We are meant to have a 16 eek phone call (which I’m still waiting for) and then .... I could be wrong but we won’t see a midwife until late 20 weeks maybe 28???? I think they offer you the whooping cough jab at the 20 week scan so you don’t have to go to the drs. 

has anyone had the covid jab? Or anyone having it while pregnant?


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney that wave was adorable


I'm hoping it was his way of telling me "Hay mum I'm healthy" haha. 





Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq team pink hey! Why is it you always dream about someone else! It’s like hey! Give me the clue!
> 
> @Suggerhoney yeah it’s a bit pants having to miss appointments because of covid. Certainly a pregnancy to remember. I had my booking in over the phone the finished it in clinic. We are meant to have a 16 eek phone call (which I’m still waiting for) and then .... I could be wrong but we won’t see a midwife until late 20 weeks maybe 28???? I think they offer you the whooping cough jab at the 20 week scan so you don’t have to go to the drs.
> 
> has anyone had the covid jab? Or anyone having it while pregnant?


Ah I didn't know that. I've not had the whooping caugh vaccine yet. 
I totally forgot about it in my last pregnancy and didn't get it untill 34 weeks lol. 
Be good if they do it at the 20 week scan then I won't have to try and remember it lol.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq team pink hey! Why is it you always dream about someone else! It’s like hey! Give me the clue!
> 
> @Suggerhoney yeah it’s a bit pants having to miss appointments because of covid. Certainly a pregnancy to remember. I had my booking in over the phone the finished it in clinic. We are meant to have a 16 eek phone call (which I’m still waiting for) and then .... I could be wrong but we won’t see a midwife until late 20 weeks maybe 28???? I think they offer you the whooping cough jab at the 20 week scan so you don’t have to go to the drs.
> 
> has anyone had the covid jab? Or anyone having it while pregnant?

definitely not having the Covid jab. My parents who are doctors have ‘reservations’ about the vaccines for people under 50 so I’m just going to steer away.


----------



## daniyaaq

Today marks last day of first trimester. Here’s to hoping when clock strikes midnight all the first trimester ailments will disappear :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq team pink hey! Why is it you always dream about someone else! It’s like hey! Give me the clue!
> 
> @Suggerhoney yeah it’s a bit pants having to miss appointments because of covid. Certainly a pregnancy to remember. I had my booking in over the phone the finished it in clinic. We are meant to have a 16 eek phone call (which I’m still waiting for) and then .... I could be wrong but we won’t see a midwife until late 20 weeks maybe 28???? I think they offer you the whooping cough jab at the 20 week scan so you don’t have to go to the drs.
> 
> has anyone had the covid jab? Or anyone having it while pregnant?

They booked my 16 week phone call at my booking in. And they yes don't see only one til 28 weeks.

I ve held off the covid jab because it wasn't recommended but now they are saying to have the pfizer I tried to book it but the national booking line can't book you for that one and all the vaccination hubs are using the Oxford. My gp is Oxford so I don't know how we are supposed to get it.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 15 week bump xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Looking great. Don't think I really have one yet. Just my normal fat.


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban I haven't had the covid vaccination yet, but after talking it over with 3 different OBGYNs in the practice, all 3 recommended it. I am waiting until I am out of the first trimester and plan on getting Pfizer at 14 and 17 weeks. Antibodies begin to cross the placenta at 17 weeks as well, so I'm hoping it will provide baby with some protection in those first few weeks of life as well. It's such a hard decision and I completely understand and respect why people both are and are not getting it during pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m on the fence about it! I feel as though I’d prefer not to be pregnant to have the covid jab?!

my midwives never said I had to book a phone call?! Maybe I’ll give it to Monday and if nothing I’ll call them! I’ve ordered some more pregnancy vitamins now I can actually stomach them and liquid iron as I’m normally anemic in pregnancy might aswell get on it now.

@playgirl666 amazing bump!

@Suggerhoney is your bump still getting bigger?

@topazicatzbet i think mines just mainly left over baby belly but I think it may be a little bumpy?! Just want a proper bump!!!


----------



## sil

playgirl666 said:


> Here's 15 week bump xx
> 
> View attachment 1097880

beautiful bump!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I just don’t know?! It’s really difficult isn’t it! Everyone needs to do what’s right for them. I know DH will get it but he works in up to 4 different houses in a day.


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies :) 8 days and counting till my gender scan, so excited xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil I just don’t know?! It’s really difficult isn’t it! Everyone needs to do what’s right for them. I know DH will get it but he works in up to 4 different houses in a day.

That's why I'm considering it. I go into around 14 houses a day at work. I wear ppe but still a but of a risk. I also worry the kids will bring it home from school.


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s a very difficult decision. We have been very very lucky in Australia. Where we live we have only had 3 cases in April 2020 and nothing since. I imagine I would be seriously considering it if we were more exposed to it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats a whole lot exciting!!!! What team will you be!!!! 

@topazicatzbet i think it’s definitely more of a risk for you seeing as you visit multiple houses a day. Definitely worth you considering.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Looking lovely hon. 


@Mummy2Corban 
My bump is huge hon. All out front and sticking out loads. 
Will get another photo soon when I'm feeling more human. Absolutely exhausted today. 
Mite do a 19 week bump shot tomorrow :D


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Today marks last day of first trimester. Here’s to hoping when clock strikes midnight all the first trimester ailments will disappear :rofl:

Fingers crossed XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@playgirl666 lovely bump!! So excited for your gender scan!! Are you hoping either way or ok with boy or girl?

As for the shot, in Canada people who have been vaccinated have still caught Covid. I’m not against it but it seems like it’s not as effective as the powers that be are wishing it is. We had it in March 2020 and survived so I think we won’t get the vax. I’d only worry about this little one being born and catching it but hopefully by the fall it’s calmed down a bit??

Here we are in a high state of lockdown and our midwife schedule is: 8 weeks phone, 12 and 18 weeks in person, 24 weeks phone, 28 weeks in person, 32 weeks phone, 34 weeks in person then alternating every week phone/in person. The biggest bummer is I can’t bring my kids. They absolutely loved going to the midwife last time I was pregnant. Also I’m not sure what we’ll be talking about on the phone, I feel like the most important part is blood pressure and listening to baby.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gosh I had a bump for 3 days and now it’s gone again! What in the world.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just ordered some maternity jeans and shorts as well as some new Bras. 

I'm gonna need the maternity cloths to accommodate my growing fat belly. My sister started a brownie business this year and is now doing brownie based cheesecakes. I have just eaten far too much.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Just ordered some maternity jeans and shorts as well as some new Bras.
> 
> I'm gonna need the maternity cloths to accommodate my growing fat belly. My sister started a brownie business this year and is now doing brownie based cheesecakes. I have just eaten far too much.

That sounds delicious! Hope the mat clothes fit you. I had to return a few of mine that came in the mail because they were huge!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok 5 weeks vs just shy of 14. I have never carried like this before! It seem like I’m filling out in my upper abdomen vs lower.


----------



## topazicatzbet

You look fantastic @Reiko_ctu


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu wow! You look amazing! I agree with the whole midwife thing! I though having your blood pressure and we checked along with babies heartbeat?! What can you do though? We can’t take anyone either! I liked taking mine to gear baby. Plus a few time they’ve been to scans with me but that’s not a thing either anymore.

@topazicatzbet erm your sisters business sounds amazing! I got some new bras as my others were getting a bit small. One good thing about pregnancy and breastfeeding is I get boobs! Hehe!

@Suggerhoney loving a super bump! Look forward to your next picture


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok, this is what I was searching for. This is my last pregnancy at 14+6 - so just 1 week from now! And this is how big I was - and so low! Can't believe how different it is this time around.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that’s a huge difference in how you are carrying. Still got nothing in the way of a maybe bump. Lol!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was watching tv this afternoon and totally forgot to take my nausea meds! Took them 4 hours too late and I’ll be paying for that tonight and tomorrow :(


----------



## KatVM

daniyaaq said:


> Hi mamas, tag me for EDD updates and gender updates.
> 
> 
> *25th September*
> 
> @Suggerhoney :blue:
> 
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER DUE DATES *
> 
> *3rd*
> @wrapunzel
> 
> *4th*
> @Mummy2Corban
> 
> *8th*
> @Abii :blue:
> 
> *14th*
> @angie90 :blue:
> 
> *17th*
> @playgirl666
> 
> *24th*
> @Weemcb26
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> 
> *30th*
> @sadeyedlady
> 
> *31st*
> @JessaBear36
> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> 
> *NOVEMBER DUE DATES *
> *
> 1st*
> @Tasha36089 :angel:
> 
> *3rd*
> @Marqelle93
> @Lunabelle
> @ShanandBoc
> 
> *4th*
> @zoeb1234
> 
> *5th*
> @Ruskiegirl :angel:
> 
> *6th*
> @daniyaaq :yellow:
> 
> *14th*
> @ciz
> 
> *15th*
> @loeylo :angel:
> 
> *19th*
> @soloso
> @RachRav
> 
> *26th*
> @sil
> @sallyhansen76 :angel:
> 
> *28th
> *
> @KatVM
> *
> 29th*
> @Penguin20
> 
> *30th*
> @JJB2​


Due date got changed to Dec 8! So switching over to that group now :)


----------



## daniyaaq

KatVM said:


> Due date got changed to Dec 8! So switching over to that group now :)

wow big change, do you want me to just keep you here so we can still share in your journey?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu maybe a boy bump?! Ahhh that’s not good you forgot your meds... hopefully it’s not to bad for you


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney did you say you’ll be induced at 37 weeks? If so your over the half way mark!!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone else know they will be induced?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm hoping they will agree to a c section at 39 weeks


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet when will you find out a date? Closer to the end?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet when will you find out a date? Closer to the end?

I'm not sure, my first c session was only decided it was needed on the Friday and they booked us for the Mon after little man had flipped back around.


----------



## daniyaaq

I wish I could be certain with when this little one is coming. Certainly make life easy. I suspect like my last I’ll be begging for an induction at 36 weeks haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq when do they allow inductions from?

I asked my midwife I think with baby no.3 for a sweep at 39 weeks and 6 days and she refused as I wasn’t 40 weeks and it was medically needed! 

@topazicatzbet so short notice for him then!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq when do they allow inductions from?
> 
> I asked my midwife I think with baby no.3 for a sweep at 39 weeks and 6 days and she refused as I wasn’t 40 weeks and it was medically needed!
> 
> @topazicatzbet so short notice for him then!!!!

What In the world? My midwives offer me sweeps at 38 and 39 week appts. I won’t be getting one at 38 unless I’m desperate but would love the 39 one to work! I didn’t enjoy my BF experience with a 38 weeker. She didn’t do as well as my full term babies. My last was born at 39+6 and that was very nice.

I think the UK midwives are very different than the Canadian ones. Most Canadian midwives really let you make your own choices, even if sometimes they are borderline not safe lol. It’s the OBs here who don’t care at all about your wishes at all and don’t seem to understand consent in my experience. They are rude too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm hoping they will agree to a c section at 39 weeks

I’m sure they will that sounds totally reasonable. They book them at 39 weeks here for elective ones. How exciting! Did you try a Vbac ever or just do elective c sections? My friends said elective ones are so much more peaceful and recovery is much easier than the emergency ones.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I wish I could be certain with when this little one is coming. Certainly make life easy. I suspect like my last I’ll be begging for an induction at 36 weeks haha

Happy 2nd Tri Dani - if you go by 13 weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu

Maybe its a boy this time hon.



@Mummy2Corban

Yes hon they want to induce me at 37 weeks. It will probably be around 37 weeks. Won't get no dates untill I'm 35 36 weeks. Unless they give me them earlier.
Yeah so over the half way mark now yay.
Will get a bump pic today. Haven't eaten much and my nan saw me today and said u have gotten massive haha. Last time she saw me was at 16 weeks so 3 weeks ago and she said it's definitely gotten bigger since then.
Still not feeling consistent movements.
Haven't felt any today yet, can't wait to feel him all the time.

Had a panic this morning cudnt find his HB on my doppler.
I had a full bladder and just cudnt find it.

So went and emptied my bladder and tried again and found it strait away phew.

I do wish I was feeling more movements so then I won't have to really use my doppler as much.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu maybe a boy bump?! Ahhh that’s not good you forgot your meds... hopefully it’s not to bad for you

I think I am feeling better this morning, so hopefully I managed to avoid any longer term nausea from the missed dose. 

I haven’t even believed in carrying different genders differently, especially at this point they are both so small boy or girl so how could that affect the way my belly carries? But maybe there’s something to it. My first bump was high but that’s because I had really strong pelvic floor, and maybe all the pelvic floor work I did after my last strengthened me up again lol. So weird.


----------



## Suggerhoney

19 weeks today


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m sure they will that sounds totally reasonable. They book them at 39 weeks here for elective ones. How exciting! Did you try a Vbac ever or just do elective c sections? My friends said elective ones are so much more peaceful and recovery is much easier than the emergency ones.

My first 2 were vaginal deliveries. It was ds 3 that was naughty and had an unstable lie so kept flipping and mainly laying across my stomach. Apparently they will try and persuade me to try a vbac this time but I don't want to risk anything and at least with a c section I only go to 39 weeks. I worry that this one will be an unstable lie too and there is the risk of cord prolapse with it if your waters break.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> My first 2 were vaginal deliveries. It was ds 3 that was naughty and had an unstable lie so kept flipping and mainly laying across my stomach. Apparently they will try and persuade me to try a vbac this time but I don't want to risk anything and at least with a c section I only go to 39 weeks. I worry that this one will be an unstable lie too and there is the risk of cord prolapse with it if your waters break.

I hope they are respectful of your decision!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

19 weeks bump


----------



## playgirl666

Because I get induced at 37 weeks they normally do a sweep a couple of days before my induction date x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

48 days till my anatomy scan and finding out the gender.... ugh that’s forever!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> 19 weeks bump
> View attachment 1097909

Looks like you’re growing a big baby hun! Beautiful bump!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> 48 days till my anatomy scan and finding out the gender.... ugh that’s forever!!!

Oh my that is forever. I have 14 days and that seems ages.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Oh my that is forever. I have 14 days and that seems ages.

I’m going back and forth on doing the sneak peak blood test but I’ve heard it’s easy to mess up!!


----------



## sil

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m going back and forth on doing the sneak peak blood test but I’ve heard it’s easy to mess up!!

I did sneak peek with my last pregnancy at 9 weeks. It came back girl and was correct. I have a bunch of boys in the house (2 sons and DH) so I made sure to sanitize really well first. I did it straight after a shower and used the wipes they provide really well.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I considered it but having 4 boys in the house decided it was too big a risk for a false positive for boy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I considered it but having 4 boys in the house decided it was too big a risk for a false positive for boy.

Yeah so many of the reviews have false results it’s not worth it. I just have to tough it out and wait till my 20 week scan I guess. Extra ultrasound would be $99 but doubt hubby would go for it just to find out a few weeks earlier.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I did sneak peek with my last pregnancy at 9 weeks. It came back girl and was correct. I have a bunch of boys in the house (2 sons and DH) so I made sure to sanitize really well first. I did it straight after a shower and used the wipes they provide really well.

Are you hoping for another girl this time for 2+2?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I realize the UK already had Mother’s Day but the North American one is coming up next week. 

Do you all celebrate grandmothers as well or just young moms? I just booked a brunch for DH myself and our kids and having trouble not feeling guilty not including our moms. We did get them gifts. But part of me is annoyed that they won’t kind of concede the holiday to the moms who are in the thick of it. It’s not hard to be a mom at 65 when your kids are grown and out of the house XD

that sounds cynical. I do want to celebrate them but I think the holiday should focus on moms who still have kids at home. Celebrating your nuclear family and then both extended families makes the holiday complicated. And of course this happens every holiday. Family celebration, in laws celebration, and my side celebration. It’s a lot.

there is a grandparents day after all.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i hope they respect your want of a section too! Surely it would be much better than to risk the worry of babies position. Will you have to meet with your consultant to find out?

@Suggerhoney such an impressive bump!

@playgirl666 has a sweep ever set you off? Does it take much to get you going with induction?

@Reiko_ctu when you say 48 days it does seem a long wait! Hopefully you’ll be feeling a bit better soon and time won’t drag so much!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu mothers day for us is a tricky one. Without going to much into it I don’t really have much of a relationship with my mum and DH mum is well selfish. So we buy gifts and acknowledge it but we have a meal or do something together just us.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu mothers day for us is a tricky one. Without going to much into it I don’t really have much of a relationship with my mum and DH mum is well selfish. So we buy gifts and acknowledge it but we have a meal or do something together just us.

My mother in law is the same... she came to help two days when I was at my worst, lying on the bathroom floor puking unable to get the strength to do anything... then has the gall to hint to DH that it can’t be that bad, she had 4 babies in 4 years and dealt with MS each time... also said it hurt her that I didn’t come out of my room to say thank you to her or give her instructions on what to do with the girls (she has 13 grandkids and has been babysitting at least 1 day a week for years but apparently doesn’t know what to do with them???). No thanks, I’d rather have my mom who believes me and can figure out what to do with the kids on her own.


----------



## daniyaaq

Just wishful thinking on my part, in Australia you don’t get an induction unless medically necessary. Elective sections are from 39 weeks. 

@Reiko_ctu yes we go by 13 weeks so officially in second trimester now. 
Our Mother’s Day is coming up, luckily for me non of our parents really celebrate those days so we don’t worry about it and just send a message and flowers.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Just wishful thinking on my part, in Australia you don’t get an induction unless medically necessary. Elective sections are from 39 weeks.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu yes we go by 13 weeks so officially in second trimester now.
> Our Mother’s Day is coming up, luckily for me non of our parents really celebrate those days so we don’t worry about it and just send a message and flowers.

Yeah here they won’t induce you unless there’s a reason. I was overdue with my first and she didn’t do to well when I had my stress test so they induced me. It didn’t end up being bad, it was only 4 hrs but I think I was relatively ready. 

with my 2nd baby though the sweep did bring on labour and she was born less than 12 hrs labour. Didn’t work with my 3rd though! She was born at 39+6 but I don’t remember being desperate to get her out like I was with my first XD. It worked out lovely. Put my girls to bed, thought I felt some AF type cramps, called the midwife at 9:30 just in case I was starting to labour so she came to the house, and she was born at 12:15 :) 7:30 the girls woke up and came downstairs to a new sister! Can’t wait to get to that point. 

however I’m really just waiting for the nausea to subside so I can enjoy my second trimester. It’ll be summer here and I can just spend the days at parks with the big girls. I had severe pelvic pain with my 2nd and could barely walk by 20 weeks so hope I avoid that this time. I was exercising to keep my body in shape but the nvp has stopped that in its tracks!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu I’m the same I had severe pelvic pain and was really determined to keep up exercises and working out to potentially stop it. Think with me was about 23 weeks and just couldn’t be out and about. I’m hoping soon as nausea settles I’ll start working out again.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> 19 weeks bump
> View attachment 1097909

Loving the bump very beautiful.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Suggerhoney said:


> 19 weeks bump
> View attachment 1097909


It's so strange because even tho my bump is big it's definitely not all baby. It's not hard at all and really squishy still.

I got my official due date at my dating scan and I remember with our son I got my due date but when i went for a gender scan at 16 weeks with him i was measuring 3 days ahead.

But this one was measuring bang on at 13+4 and 16 weeks and not a day over.

This is mine and DH 4th baby and I also have 2 older teens from a previous relationship so I think my tummy muscles are rubbish.

I'm also short and very slim so.

I've only put on 3lbs since being pregnant with this one.

With our youngest DS I had put on 21lbs by this stage with him. And he was only 7lb 6oz.

With I him I was worried I was putting on too much weight to quickly and with this one I'm worried I haven't put on enough weight so I don't think this will be a big baby.

I'm still not feeling loads of movements either.
And when i do its so light.
I felt more at this stage with our DS and I had a anterior placenta.

My placenta is prosteria this time so was hoping I wud of felt movements alot ealier than this.
I'm 19+1 weeks and I really thought by now I'd be feeling lots of movements but nope.

Mine and DH babies are always around the 7lb something apart from our DD who was just 5lb 7 but was early.

The biggest baby I had was with my ex.
I was 2 weeks over due and he was 8lb 15oz which I know is average but for me that is huge and he got so stuck, they had to use forceps and he was born not breathing because he got so badly stuck.

I put on 4 stone with him and I was massive.
Hardly no water and my belly was rock hard.

I am being induced around 37 weeks so I'm expecting another 7 to 8lbs.


I never trust the growth scans because they have been way out for me.

With my biggest they said he was 7 and a half lbs and he was 8lb 15.

With mine and DH DD I was told at 35 weeks she was already 7lbs.
I was so scared.
I had he 4 days later and she was a tiny 5lb 7oz.

And with out DS I was told at 34 weeks he was already 7lbs.
I got asked over and over it I had Gestational diabetes which I didn't .
I was told he wud be 9 to 10lbs, and he was only 7lb 6oz.

Getting told to expect a 9 to 10lb baby really really frightened me.
I had been denied a c section and new I had to do it naturally and I'm so tiny and I was so scared.

My midwife reassured me that growth scans are not accurate and can be up to 2lbs difference either way.
Turned out she was right thank goodness.



Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet i hope they respect your want of a section too! Surely it would be much better than to risk the worry of babies position. Will you have to meet with your consultant to find out?
> 
> @Suggerhoney such an impressive bump!
> 
> @playgirl666 has a sweep ever set you off? Does it take much to get you going with induction?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu when you say 48 days it does seem a long wait! Hopefully you’ll be feeling a bit better soon and time won’t drag so much!!!


Thank you hon.
I'm very small so I tend to be quite big.
It's still very squishy tho and not hard at all which is odd.

Still not feeling strong movements and don't feel all movements yet either.
Just tiny light taps here and there.
But not all the time and I can go days without feeling anything.

I'm so disappointed about that because when I was told at 10 weeks I had a prosteria placenta I was so excited because with my last 2 I had a anterior placenta and didn't feel movements untill 18 weeks.

Was so hoping I wud of felt movements way earlier than this, and by now I thought I wud feel consistent strong movements but no.

I felt more with our DS at this stage and I had anterior placenta with him.

I'm also a bit worried because I have only gained 3lbs since being pregnant.
With DS I had gained 21 lbs by 19 weeks.

With him I was worried I was gaining too much.

But this one I'm worried because I've not gained hardly anything.
Just 3lbs.

Maybe I'm carrying alot more water this time and that's why I'm big and why by bump is still soft and squishy, and also why I'm not feeling much:shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Loving the bump very beautiful.


Thank you hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> It's so strange because even tho my bump is big it's definitely not all baby. It's not hard at all and really squishy still.
> 
> I got my official due date at my dating scan and I remember with our son I got my due date but when i went for a gender scan at 16 weeks with him i was measuring 3 days ahead.
> 
> But this one was measuring bang on at 13+4 and 16 weeks and not a day over.
> 
> This is mine and DH 4th baby and I also have 2 older teens from a previous relationship so I think my tummy muscles are rubbish.
> 
> I'm also short and very slim so.
> 
> I've only put on 3lbs since being pregnant with this one.
> 
> With our youngest DS I had put on 21lbs by this stage with him. And he was only 7lb 6oz.
> 
> With I him I was worried I was putting on too much weight to quickly and with this one I'm worried I haven't put on enough weight so I don't think this will be a big baby.
> 
> I'm still not feeling loads of movements either.
> And when i do its so light.
> I felt more at this stage with our DS and I had a anterior placenta.
> 
> My placenta is prosteria this time so was hoping I wud of felt movements alot ealier than this.
> I'm 19+1 weeks and I really thought by now I'd be feeling lots of movements but nope.
> 
> Mine and DH babies are always around the 7lb something apart from our DD who was just 5lb 7 but was early.
> 
> The biggest baby I had was with my ex.
> I was 2 weeks over due and he was 8lb 15oz which I know is average but for me that is huge and he got so stuck, they had to use forceps and he was born not breathing because he got so badly stuck.
> 
> I put on 4 stone with him and I was massive.
> Hardly no water and my belly was rock hard.
> 
> I am being induced around 37 weeks so I'm expecting another 7 to 8lbs.
> 
> 
> I never trust the growth scans because they have been way out for me.
> 
> With my biggest they said he was 7 and a half lbs and he was 8lb 15.
> 
> With mine and DH DD I was told at 35 weeks she was already 7lbs.
> I was so scared.
> I had he 4 days later and she was a tiny 5lb 7oz.
> 
> And with out DS I was told at 34 weeks he was already 7lbs.
> I got asked over and over it I had Gestational diabetes which I didn't .
> I was told he wud be 9 to 10lbs, and he was only 7lb 6oz.
> 
> Getting told to expect a 9 to 10lb baby really really frightened me.
> I had been denied a c section and new I had to do it naturally and I'm so tiny and I was so scared.
> 
> My midwife reassured me that growth scans are not accurate and can be up to 2lbs difference either way.
> Turned out she was right thank goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon.
> I'm very small so I tend to be quite big.
> It's still very squishy tho and not hard at all which is odd.
> 
> Still not feeling strong movements and don't feel all movements yet either.
> Just tiny light taps here and there.
> But not all the time and I can go days without feeling anything.
> 
> I'm so disappointed about that because when I was told at 10 weeks I had a prosteria placenta I was so excited because with my last 2 I had a anterior placenta and didn't feel movements untill 18 weeks.
> 
> Was so hoping I wud of felt movements way earlier than this, and by now I thought I wud feel consistent strong movements but no.
> 
> I felt more with our DS at this stage and I had anterior placenta with him.
> 
> I'm also a bit worried because I have only gained 3lbs since being pregnant.
> With DS I had gained 21 lbs by 19 weeks.
> 
> With him I was worried I was gaining too much.
> 
> But this one I'm worried because I've not gained hardly anything.
> Just 3lbs.
> 
> Maybe I'm carrying alot more water this time and that's why I'm big and why by bump is still soft and squishy, and also why I'm not feeling much:shrug:

They are rubbish at telling how big babies will be. I got referred from an ultrasound to an OB because the baby looked big on the ultrasound. OB felt my tummy for a few mins and said that baby is not big at all you’re fine! And she was 7-6 at full term!!

I agree that’s annoying you’re not feeling movements at 19 weeks! I hope I’m feeling them by then although I’m sure the placenta is anterior again that would be my luck. They didn’t even look for the placenta at my
Dating scan but it’s probably not really visible at 9 weeks anyways?? I dunno. I feel like when I’m lying really still I can feel a little tapping or something about 2 inches above my pelvic bone but could be gas lol. 

@daniyaaq hope you get some energy and can exercise to keep the pelvic pain away. I’m imagining my lovely 2 trimester in the summer but if the spd hits me I definitely won’t be taking the 15 minute walk to the spray park!!


----------



## playgirl666

With my 3rd I had a sweep at 40 weeks at about 1pm I went into labour at 6am, so it worked that time, with my 4th I had one at 37 weeks which was 2 days before my induction, I was already 3cm by then but it didn't work, I went in on the Friday for my induction, they put a pessary in, then they put another one in 12 hours after, on the Sunday morning they broke my waters at 8am by 10am I was pushing her out, the midwife didn't believe me when I said I needed to push x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just ordered some gender smoke connons ready for our gender scan in 2 weeks. I just want to know now so I can start processing and decided on a name.


----------



## playgirl666

topazicatzbet said:


> Just ordered some gender smoke connons ready for our gender scan in 2 weeks. I just want to know now so I can start processing and decided on a name.

That's what I'm using aswell, these 6 days needs to hurry up! X


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet @playgirl666 so exciting I can’t wait to see what you both have?


----------



## sil

Reiko_ctu said:


> Are you hoping for another girl this time for 2+2?

I would love another girl to round things out and make it even, but I wouldn’t be disappointed with a boy either. This is actually my first baby not born in summer (my kids are June, June and July), so this I am going to have to buy new clothes for the first year either way (I have no newborn winter stuff, no 6 month summer stuff etc). My DS2 is actually more “girly” than my DD - he loves to sing and dance and paint his fingernails. DD loves mud and trucks. Go figure


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney i never trust the growth scans either!!! They put DS1 at 7 lb and he was born 8lb1. They put DD at just over 7lb and she was 9lb6oz. Not even close for either. It was just about right for DS2.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just made our first baby purchase.


----------



## sil

topazicatzbet said:


> Just made our first baby purchase.
> 
> View attachment 1097954

That is so cute!! I love this


----------



## playgirl666

I brought these, I thought even if we do have a girl it don't matter on the colour, I just love stitch lol x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Just ordered some gender smoke connons ready for our gender scan in 2 weeks. I just want to know now so I can start processing and decided on a name.

I’m so excited to see what you’re having!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> They are rubbish at telling how big babies will be. I got referred from an ultrasound to an OB because the baby looked big on the ultrasound. OB felt my tummy for a few mins and said that baby is not big at all you’re fine! And she was 7-6 at full term!!
> 
> I agree that’s annoying you’re not feeling movements at 19 weeks! I hope I’m feeling them by then although I’m sure the placenta is anterior again that would be my luck. They didn’t even look for the placenta at my
> Dating scan but it’s probably not really visible at 9 weeks anyways?? I dunno. I feel like when I’m lying really still I can feel a little tapping or something about 2 inches above my pelvic bone but could be gas lol.
> 
> @daniyaaq hope you get some energy and can exercise to keep the pelvic pain away. I’m imagining my lovely 2 trimester in the summer but if the spd hits me I definitely won’t be taking the 15 minute walk to the spray park!!



It is so annoying. I do feel movements here and there but it's still very very light like tapping or light kicks. 
I just don't feel all movements. When I use my doppler u can hear him moving around alot but just can't feel it all. 
I must admit with my biggest I think I was feeling movements so early like at 13 14 weeks so maybe is just smaller. 
I don't know. 

I hope u Start feeling regular movements soon it feels like I have been waiting ages. 

Can't believe how inaccurate those growth scans are. I'm definitely not gonna freek out this time if they tell me I'm gonna have a monster baby hahahaha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was just able to use some lotion that a few weeks ago the smell of it made me sick, so that’s definitely a step forward!


----------



## sil

I’m hoping I find out the gender of the baby before Mother’s Day which is next week here. The NIPT results have an expected turnaround of 10 days which puts it at the day before Mother’s Day (6 days from today). I think I might announce to family then and would love to include the gender. I’ll be 11+4.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I’m hoping I find out the gender of the baby before Mother’s Day which is next week here. The NIPT results have an expected turnaround of 10 days which puts it at the day before Mother’s Day (6 days from today). I think I might announce to family then and would love to include the gender. I’ll be 11+4.

Good luck I hope they come on time!!! That would be very fun to announce Mother’s Day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So I’ve actually narrowed down my top 3 names for both boys and girls!

But haven’t ran them past DH and he probably won’t like any of them haha. 

I have Peter, Maxwell, and Davis for a boy. 
And Indie, Rosalie, and Flora for a girl.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil that be so special to announce on Mother’s Day. 

@Reiko_ctu i haven’t told DP names I picked her, because I just know he’ll shoot it down. So I’m trying to device a way to make him think he thought of the name.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ha yes totally @daniyaaq... I know with my DH he never comes up with ideas just says yes or no to one of mine! I think my options are varied so he’s got to at least like one... I’m 99% sure Peter is what we’ll go with for a boy and I’m hoping he says yes to Rosalie, that’s my favorite on that list. His criteria is it has to “roll off his tongue” lol?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My criteria is it can’t be too crazy but it needs to be unique enough or unpopular enough that there are no kids in their year at school with the same name!

when I was in school there were 3 Matthew’s, 3 Nicole’s, 3 Jessica’s in every class XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Hahah roll off his tongue. I think DP criteria is it has to sound cool, don’t even know what that means. I love unique names but not with crazy confusing spellings


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Hahah roll off his tongue. I think DP criteria is it has to sound cool, don’t even know what that means. I love unique names but not with crazy confusing spellings

Totally. Normal spelling is important to me. I really like the name Tahnee but it’s not popular in Canada, it would be Tawny over here. But I’m not going to use it because it will just confuse people who try
To read her name all her life lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok, I had a gut feeling this is another girl pregnancy but it just has to be a boy. My sickness is the same, and in fact a bit worse I think but I think that’s just my body being older. The two things standing out to me are the way my bump is growing so much higher than my last, and my cravings! All I want is fresh veggies and salads and savoury foods. Nothing sweet or carby appeals to me at all. DH keeps asking if I want to order DQ blizzards... no way! Bleh. He tried to offer me a donut tonight and it didn’t appeal. Tonight we ordered sushi/Japanese and I had a house green salad and edamame and it hit the spot!!

I can honestly say I’ve never had healthy cravings in my pregnancies ever before. Hopefully that will make the gestational diabetes diet a lot more manageable if I’m not craving ice cream and bread and candy!! It’s sooo strange and I can only think it has to do with gender.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also looking at pregnant women drinking iced coffees in the sun is making me feel so jealous! I just want to get to the point where I can shower and brush my teeth regularly so I can leave my house and enjoy life again. It’s such a drag having such severe ms. I can’t stop whining to you girls here lol. I’m so jealous of women who can just push through and live their normal lives through the first trimester. And now I’m even in the 2nd tri and still feeling crap. Blah!!! This week I’m doing the school runs and it’s my youngest’s 3rd birthday on Wednesday so I need to actually go to the store tomorrow or Tuesday and grab some stuff to celebrate her!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i feel you, I look at all these gorgeous pregnant people going about their life and even enjoying being pregnant and I’m just bleh


----------



## daniyaaq

TMI





I feel like some of these side effects were not properly explained or hugely understated. I’m sitting here with stomach pain the kind you get when you have diarrhoea but I don’t feel like I need to go toilet and haven’t for a week now. What is this?


----------



## playgirl666

Eeek 5 days till gender scan, I honestly can't wait, I have no clue what I'm having this time! I will be posting pics on Saturday as we're having a little gender reveal party :) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely name @Reiko_ctu
Glad u managed to use lotion and it didn't make you feel sick that's got a be a good thing.

@sil not long now. 


@playgirl666 
Can't wait for u to find out. 


My cravings with this one has been cheese marmite anything salty in the early stages it was cards


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like some of these side effects were not properly explained or hugely understated. I’m sitting here with stomach pain the kind you get when you have diarrhoea but I don’t feel like I need to go toilet and haven’t for a week now. What is this?


Have you actually managed to go in the past week. Bowel pains can be so bad hope they settle. 
I've been rather bunged up lately. Never been much of a veg person but have really gone off it lately. I ve been craving apple juice and pineapple which seems to be helping. 

So excited that we are going to have some more team pink or blue soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh heavens bowl pain can be horrendous. 
I keep getting constipated and I get such bad pains it's horrible. 


I suffer with IBS too so that don't help.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> TMI
> 
> I feel like some of these side effects were not properly explained or hugely understated. I’m sitting here with stomach pain the kind you get when you have diarrhoea but I don’t feel like I need to go toilet and haven’t for a week now. What is this?

I’m guessing you’re throwing up a lot of your digestive enzymes like your bile and your body isn’t doing a good job digesting what you are keeping down. But I think also read that the doxylamine can cayse you stomach cramps as a rare side effect!


----------



## sil

The constipation has been bad over here too! I must drink a good 80-100 ounces of water a day and I try my best to eat fruit and veg and I still am so backed up. The pains can get so sharp and intense. I'm sorry you girls are also going through it. Pregnancy can be such a drag sometimes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> The constipation has been bad over here too! I must drink a good 80-100 ounces of water a day and I try my best to eat fruit and veg and I still am so backed up. The pains can get so sharp and intense. I'm sorry you girls are also going through it. Pregnancy can be such a drag sometimes!


Urghhh it's horrid isn't it. I sit there rocking backward and forward it really is no fun. 
I've been eating oranges lately and that appears to be helping a bit. 

I take stool softners and they do sweet fanny feck lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Maannnn I don't what it is at the moment but since I hit 16 weeks the time is DRAAAAAGING so badly. 

I've not seen the midwife since 8 weeks which feels like ages ago. 

I did see my consultant at 14 weeks but since then it's all been a bit well boring. 

The past 3 weeks feels like 3 months. 

I do have another consultant appointment on Wednesday and then the Anomaly scan next Wed, so that's good that things are coming up. 

It's just been a but dull and Boring. 

I know my appointments will ramp up from 24 weeks so that will be good. 

It's just since funding out and now I feel like I've had hardly no appointments. 

Thank you covid:finger:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i definitely with my boy pregnancies have wanted fresh fruit and veg more than anything else!

@daniyaaq oh no! Your poor tummy!

@playgirl666 not long now!

@Suggerhoney i know what you mean! At least with your consultant wed and scan the following week that might change


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Try eating fresh pears for constipation if you can keep them down ladies, that helps a lot. And just moving around. I didn’t poop for 5 days when I was completely bed ridden a few weeks ago yuck!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu I’m suddenly craving pears, 

thanks ladies for the lovely words. It be operation let’s get this system working today.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I cooked dinner! First one since being sick. 

I just boiled pasta and heated up a jarred sauce but it’s something. Normally I would make my own sauce and add veggies and meat but we have no veggies and no way am I cooking meat. That’ll send me lol!

we’ve had lovely friends from church bringing us meals so that means a lot of pasta (although one couple ordered us delivery from a burger joint - bacon cheeseburger, chicken Caesar wrap, macaroni for the kids and tons of fries!!!) - but we’ll be eating pasta again tonight since it was all I could manage XD

on the downside, I looked back at my last pregnancy and I was already back to work at this point. So definitely more sick this time. I’m feeling disappointed because I thought I’d feel 100% come 14 weeks and that’s just not the case. I’ve been counting down till now. I’m also way more tired than I was last pregnancy. Doing any little thing wiped me out. I’d be tempted to think low iron but I got my bloodwork done last week and it was the highest it’s ever been during pregnancy for me!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I know some of you are going into winter soon but we’re coming into summer and the idea of not having a sangria is hitting me hard. I don’t drink that much at all but in the summer I treat myself to sangria whenever DH and I go on a date... oh I will miss it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Maannnn I don't what it is at the moment but since I hit 16 weeks the time is DRAAAAAGING so badly.
> 
> I've not seen the midwife since 8 weeks which feels like ages ago.
> 
> I did see my consultant at 14 weeks but since then it's all been a bit well boring.
> 
> The past 3 weeks feels like 3 months.
> 
> I do have another consultant appointment on Wednesday and then the Anomaly scan next Wed, so that's good that things are coming up.
> 
> It's just been a but dull and Boring.
> 
> I know my appointments will ramp up from 24 weeks so that will be good.
> 
> It's just since funding out and now I feel like I've had hardly no appointments.
> 
> Thank you covid:finger:

Such a bizarre standard of care. Like why were all these appointments necessary before, and then with Covid it’s ok to just leave us be for half our pregnancies. So bizarre. I wonder how many women are having Blood pressure problems
Without even being monitored...


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu such a good milestone when you can cook. I did that last weekend felt good. I’m thinking of returning to work in 2 weeks but I’m so worried about exhaustion. I don’t think I can manage full time hours. I been working from home and still haven’t had a full work week, maybe 3 days max.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu such a good milestone when you can cook. I did that last weekend felt good. I’m thinking of returning to work in 2 weeks but I’m so worried about exhaustion. I don’t think I can manage full time hours. I been working from home and still haven’t had a full work week, maybe 3 days max.

Thankfully I only work part time normally as I’m home with the kids most of the time. Just saturdays and thursdays in the evening. I am honestly shocked by the exhaustion I’m feeling. I thought once the nausea got better I’d just pop back to normal but the exhaustion is making me question how I’ll cope. 

All you can do is try with work and if it’s too much go back to working from home I guess. What did you do in your other pregnancies?


----------



## daniyaaq

I was a student with my first. With my second I was wiped out with sickness plus pain and bed rest at 23 weeks. Ended up leaving my job. 

this is has been such a challenge for me. I earn significantly more than DP so if I were to take off work we would take a big hit.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I was a student with my first. With my second I was wiped out with sickness plus pain and bed rest at 23 weeks. Ended up leaving my job.
> 
> this is has been such a challenge for me. I earn significantly more than DP so if I were to take off work we would take a big hit.

That’s so tricky. I feel lucky to be just a supplemental earner in our home and we have been able to function fine on just DHs pay. He has been doing side projects to increase income too. He’s a carpenter. 

it’s really difficult to bear the weight of the finances and a pregnancy :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thankfully I ve been able to work through the sickness. My worst week was at 7 weeks and luckily I had the week off so I pretty much just lay on the sofa. 

I. Surprised how long the sickness has gone on for this time as its usually gone by 12 weeks for me but I'm still having episodes of feeling really sick at 15 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu thats awesome that you managed to cook! Even if it was pasta it’s great you could.

nausea and sickness suck ass! I’ve not been actually sick for weeks now so that’s great but evenings and mornings are still rubbish with nausea. I’m also tired out... my worst was no.3 though! Every time I sat down I would nod off!!!! I’m hoping in a few weeks this nausea will bog right off and I’ll bloom..... hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Also today my nipples feel like they are burning! My nipples have felt very slightly sore for a while but today it’s like they are burning!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban we all just waiting and hoping sickness goes away. Hope the nipple pain eases. 
I really want to enjoy this pregnancy and make it count.


----------



## playgirl666

Had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning, was only over the phone, 4 days and counting! X


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 what do they do over the phone, I can’t imagine doing any of this over the phone. 4 days will be here before you know it.


----------



## daniyaaq

@wrapunzel how are you going lovely?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq you know this! Let’s hope in the next few weeks we all feel much better, get a bump and have that pregnancy glow!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ive still not had mine!!! I think I may call them today seeing as I’m 18 weeks! So annoying!!! 4 days!


----------



## playgirl666

She asked me how I'm feeling etc, and going over my diabetic medication, she booked me in for my 25 week appointment which will be face to face and that's about it! Pretty pointless really x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s such a long stretch when things are normal from the 16 week to the next appointment but now the 16 week one is a phone call it’s even longer! Also visiting the midwife before I only I had to walk up the road to my surgery now I have to go to the hospital and DH has to take time off work to look after the kiddies as they can’t come! Oh well! It is what it is!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I just called my midwives to say I’d never got my 16 week call so all they have available is anytime during the week from the 17th and I’ll be 20 weeks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban that's rubbish given they have missed you. 

I think the appointment is just confirming due date and checking bloods were OK though and if there was anything really wrong with bloods it should have been flagged up. 

I don't get why they aren't seeing people that's what ppe is for. I've been seeing patients the whole was through all this.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq you know this! Let’s hope in the next few weeks we all feel much better, get a bump and have that pregnancy glow!!!

Yes I totally agree! Bring on the 2nd tri easier part of pregnancy! These first tri symptoms are dragging on too long for all of us!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> @Mummy2Corban that's rubbish given they have missed you.
> 
> I think the appointment is just confirming due date and checking bloods were OK though and if there was anything really wrong with bloods it should have been flagged up.
> 
> I don't get why they aren't seeing people that's what ppe is for. I've been seeing patients the whole was through all this.

Totally. And our midwives offices are big so it’s not like they’re in my face the whole time. I’ve been giving 60 min massages with PPE and that’s way closer contact than midwives. No way should they still be doing phone consults. We need our blood pressure monitored and to hear bb’s hb on the Doppler.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My next in person appt is May 31 for 18 weeks. Can’t wait to hear baby again at that point.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s frustrating! I like the 16 weeks appointment to hear babies heartbeat. Usually not feeling baby at that point so
It’s like a midway point between scans to hear bubs. I’m not sure on our schedule now but I think when you get to later 30 weeks you actually see them more?! 

anyway I think I’ve been feeling baby and I’m sure is not just a bubbling belly!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay for feeling baby. Its so reassuring to feel them wriggle.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So there are still some ladies with no bump right? I’m so bummed I’m not showing yet. I’m going back to work on Saturday and no one will even notice I’m pregnant! However I did realize that for a few weeks baby has been pressing on my bladder so I feel like my uterus is pushing ok my bladder more than out of my abdomen. So makes sense. I think it’s because my pelvic floor isn’t a strong. You know how in third tri your pee is like a trickle cause baby is blocking it? I’m getting a bit of that already, just like less strong of stream
Lol. And having to pee when I only have like 100mls in my bladder instead of double that. I only know cause of doing my urine tests the other day I had to go and it was barely enough to fill the cups. 

anyways I think that’s why I’m not showing so much this time. But I’m just disappointed. I was showing a lot more with my third and was in maternity clothes by now!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> It’s frustrating! I like the 16 weeks appointment to hear babies heartbeat. Usually not feeling baby at that point so
> It’s like a midway point between scans to hear bubs. I’m not sure on our schedule now but I think when you get to later 30 weeks you actually see them more?!
> 
> anyway I think I’ve been feeling baby and I’m sure is not just a bubbling belly!

So lucky! Definitely baby. That’s so lovely and reassuring. I don’t think I’m feeling anything yet and probably have anterior placenta!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu Like I’ve said before my tummy muscles are rubbish so I’ve got a bump but I can suck it in. I’d say I’m a bit thicker but defo not bump territory yet. 

It’s so nice to feel baby and be pretty confident that it is baby! It starts making it feel real rather than just feeling rubbish! 

I found a schedule of midwife appointments. It’s booking in, 16 weeks over the phone, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and 41 weeks actually seeing a midwife.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu Like I’ve said before my tummy muscles are rubbish so I’ve got a bump but I can suck it in. I’d say I’m a bit thicker but defo not bump territory yet.
> 
> It’s so nice to feel baby and be pretty confident that it is baby! It starts making it feel real rather than just feeling rubbish!
> 
> I found a schedule of midwife appointments. It’s booking in, 16 weeks over the phone, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and 41 weeks actually seeing a midwife.

Oh! We are seen every week from 35-40 weeks in person. Thankfully. Thats nice that most of yours are in person. 

Covid is really not doing great things for prenatal care in my opinion. 

@Mummy2Corban @daniyaaq have you guys decided if you’re going to stay team yellow for sure or find out?


----------



## daniyaaq

There’s still plenty of time for me to change my mind but for now I shall remain team yellow.


----------



## sil

The bloat this pregnancy is unreal!! I wake up with a flat stomach and by after dinner I’m looking like this. It’s wild. 11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil haha very soon it will be replaced by a real bloat, I don’t look pregnant in the slightest bit not even a tiny bloat.


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq i don’t know how you do it! I thought about being team yellow but I just can’t stand not knowing


----------



## daniyaaq

Honestly it’s mainly because of the sickness, I’m feeling so miserable I’m finding it hard to enjoy being pregnant so being team yellow kind of gives me something to look forward to other than the baby that’s been making me feel horrible. Does that make sense?

the fact that DP wants to know and it’s driving him crazy not knowing is also a plus :rofl:


----------



## sil

That makes perfect sense. It’s nice to have a few things to look forward to when you are feeling so bad. I really hope the sickness starts to ease up for you over the next few weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil I’m really hoping so. It’s slightly easing I’m feeling the way I did at 7 weeks, my sickness peaked at 8 weeks. 
I’m feeling Bub more lately and last night I felt flutters as I was vomiting, I felt so bad after that.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> The bloat this pregnancy is unreal!! I wake up with a flat stomach and by after dinner I’m looking like this. It’s wild. 11 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1098002

That’s deffo bigger than my 14 week bump XD lol!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @sil I’m really hoping so. It’s slightly easing I’m feeling the way I did at 7 weeks, my sickness peaked at 8 weeks.
> I’m feeling Bub more lately and last night I felt flutters as I was vomiting, I felt so bad after that.

I agree I feel the same as around 7 weeks now so I’m downhill from the peak... but it’s still super hard to function. I find the only time I feel ok is while I’m eating. As soon as I stop the nausea comes back again and the nasty taste in my mouth. Hopefully next week I’ll be like I was at 6 weeks if the trend continues then I can get back to a bit of normal life. 

doing a school run tomorrow and it’s my youngest 3rd birthday so we are ordering pizza for dinner and having ice cream sundaes for dessert... ugh I still can’t have anything sweet so not sure if I’ll chance it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve been off work for 8 weeks! That’s my longest leave due to morning sickness :(


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I agree I feel the same as around 7 weeks now so I’m downhill from the peak... but it’s still super hard to function. I find the only time I feel ok is while I’m eating. As soon as I stop the nausea comes back again and the nasty taste in my mouth. Hopefully next week I’ll be like I was at 6 weeks if the trend continues then I can get back to a bit of normal life.
> 
> doing a school run tomorrow and it’s my youngest 3rd birthday so we are ordering pizza for dinner and having ice cream sundaes for dessert... ugh I still can’t have anything sweet so not sure if I’ll chance it.

very similar to me, I’m ok while I’m eating after that nausea is back. I’m also still getting sick and vomiting at night which sucks.


----------



## playgirl666

The first pic is around the same stage as I am now with my youngest daughter, 2nd is now, trying to work out if I'm carrying different x


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 i think you are. I think with your previous one you were more rounder.


----------



## daniyaaq

I don’t know what this baby( yes I know it’s not really the baby) has against grapes, of all things to not tolerate, grapes, I’ve tried so many times and I vomit as soon as I eat them. I’m throwing in the towel and just giving them up, but really grapes I’m shocked.


----------



## playgirl666

I'm hoping it might mean that I'm having a boy this time, I definitely feel different than I did with my girl pregnancies but slightly rougher than with my boy! Only 3 days! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Not long now. So you doing the reveal Saturday, does that mean someone already knows what you having now?


----------



## playgirl666

Me and hubby are going for the scan Saturday morning, we are gonna ask them to write the gender down and not tell us, when we get home my in laws are gonna look at the paper and they will pull 2 cannons and that's how me and hubby will find out :) we are doing a little tea party aswell x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im still on the fence!!!! Haha! I love being team yellow BUT I’ve never experienced knowing so that’s a driving force behind finding out. Also I don’t like to buy much gender neutral stuff so it might be nice to actually be able to see stuff and buy it!!!! 

if we decide to find out I’m thinking I’ll find out at the scan because I’ll be on my own then the following weekend reveal to my DH and babies with gender reveal breakfast and smoke cannons/balloon?! I’ll have a week then to buy bits and pieces!?

I’m hoping you ladies feel much better soon! Evenings are the worst for me still. I do feel much better than I did before like I feel I can actually achieve stuff rather than sitting on the sofa feeling sorry for myself.

@playgirl666 what do have already? I’d say your bump does look different to before! So excited you haven’t got long left to find out!!!

@Suggerhoney is it your consultant appointment today? Hope it all goes ok!!! Let us know.

@daniyaaq isn’t it funny how one thing can make you puke instantly! With no.3 it was a cup of tea... I do love a cup of tea so at times I just had to enjoy the cup of tea right in that moment as soon after I had to run to the toilet!!! 

@sil bloating is so uncomfortable!! Hopefully won’t be long till bloat is bump though!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil not long till you get your results????


----------



## playgirl666

I have 3 girls and 1 boy x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban oh I don’t think I could manage if I couldn’t have my tea. I’ll forgive the grapes then. I wonder what is it that makes evening harder, isn’t this supposed to be morning sickness? I’m only sick in evenings these days.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq ive gone off tea in all my pregnancies but no.3 it would make me puke. Problem is that once baby is here I want to drink all the tea with biscuits so I usually put on more weight after baby!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just moved ds3 out of the nursery and into a bigger room so the nursery is free for when we need it. Baby will stay in our room for at least first 6 months then into the nursery until old enough to move in with ollie then the nursery will become a chill out zone when anyone who is sharing needs some space from their room mate or if the older boys what their mate around.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We are currently swapping rooms. Same as you baby will be in with us for a certain amount of time. We have put the 2 littlest boys in a bigger room and eldest DS is going in the smaller room. If this bubs is a boy then it will stay with the other 2 long term. If it’s a girl it will share until we work out a new plan. We have a little chill space under our stairs and a playroom so there are spaces to go. We can maybe put oldest DS on the loft if this is a girl?! Our mortgage renews in a few years so that’s when we would have to do it.

above is another driving force to find out.


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban hopefully soon!!! Today officially marks 7 days since I had the blood draw for NIPT. If I don’t hear anything by Friday I’ll call the office just in case if they have it and didn’t get around to calling since they are closed on the weekends. I really hope it’s in by Friday so I can do my Mother’s Day pregnancy reveal Sunday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil fingers crossed you get the results by then. What are you planning on doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies 
Just got back from my consultant appointment which went well. 
Had more bloods done because of the itching. 
Heard babies HB on doppler but he kept moving haha. I cud feel him moving about tho so that was nice. 

The movements have definitely picked up the last few days and I loving it. 


Heard a poor womon really crying and inconsolable. I realised she was in the scanning room and it really got to me. I came out nearly in tears hearing that poor womon. 

My scan is Wed 
And next consultant appointment is on 2nd June so seems I'm gonna start having more appointments now. 
I should have a growth scan around that stage too. 



Sorry so many of you ate still :sick:

I felt really sick this morning and was almost sick. 

Hope we all start feeling that 2nd trimester glow soon.


----------



## sil

Reiko_ctu said:


> That’s deffo bigger than my 14 week bump XD lol!!!

It’s so funny because it truly is just bloat. I look 20 weeks pregnant at night and wake up looking not pregnant at all. Here I am this morning for comparison. It’s the weirdest thing. I never had this happen in past pregnancies.


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil fingers crossed you get the results by then. What are you planning on doing?

Honestly I don’t even have a plan yet I’ve never done gender reveals in the past so I don’t think I’ll do anything big regarding gender. Family will be over for Mother’s Day so we will think of a way to tell them then if I get the NIPT results. Maybe I’ll have the 3 kids wear shirts I can quickly make that somehow reveal it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I’m sure you’ll hatch a perfect plan to reveal babies gender!! I’ve definitely had the bloating! Wake up one size and go to bed a totally different size! I found it super uncomfortable too.

@Suggerhoney imnglad you appointment went ok. Great hearing bubba and feeling him wriggling about too! Sounds like they will be keeping a good eye on you. Plus any extra scan is a bonus right? One week lovely!!!! Come on Wednesday!


----------



## daniyaaq

This weekend promises to be very eventful. 
@sil hope you get your results hun.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> It’s so funny because it truly is just bloat. I look 20 weeks pregnant at night and wake up looking not pregnant at all. Here I am this morning for comparison. It’s the weirdest thing. I never had this happen in past pregnancies.
> 
> View attachment 1098015



I feel huge lol:oops:






Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil I’m sure you’ll hatch a perfect plan to reveal babies gender!! I’ve definitely had the bloating! Wake up one size and go to bed a totally different size! I found it super uncomfortable too.
> 
> @Suggerhoney imnglad you appointment went ok. Great hearing bubba and feeling him wriggling about too! Sounds like they will be keeping a good eye on you. Plus any extra scan is a bonus right? One week lovely!!!! Come on Wednesday!



Yes hon I will be having regular growth scans so all good. Love the extra scans.

Hope this next week goes fast. I really hope I come back with good news next Wednesday and some more scan pics. 
Bet he's grown alot since 16 weeks. 
I feel him alot now. 
Just the last few days it's all really picked up. 
So lovely. 
Gonna make sure he is a boy too lol even tho I don't think there was any mistaking it hahaha.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I guess you might aswell double check while your there! From what I’ve heard boys aren’t afraid of showing it all off during a scan! Hehe! I’m sure bubs has changed lots since your last scan!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I don’t know what this baby( yes I know it’s not really the baby) has against grapes, of all things to not tolerate, grapes, I’ve tried so many times and I vomit as soon as I eat them. I’m throwing in the towel and just giving them up, but really grapes I’m shocked.

So crazy hey? It’s like a weird food aversions... you can eat it but it will deffo come back up. Mine is anything sweet, desserts or ice cream I can eat it but will throw it up immediately.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> It’s so funny because it truly is just bloat. I look 20 weeks pregnant at night and wake up looking not pregnant at all. Here I am this morning for comparison. It’s the weirdest thing. I never had this happen in past pregnancies.
> 
> View attachment 1098015

That’s actually crazy the diff between Am and Pm!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My MIL drives me crazy... she feels as if it’s her right to be in charge of the birthday parties for everyone. 

my Little’s is 3 today and she texted me yesterday saying should she bring pizza to celebrate... like I don’t even have a plan as her mom. Last birth day she shows up the middle of the day with an entire cake after the girls have been spoiled with sugar cereal for breakfast, gingerbread house decorating and planned cupcakes after dinner. As if I didn’t have cake already planned for her party?

I messaged her back inviting her for dessert as my parents are having dinner with us and we don’t want to cross paths too much because Covid (it’s actually even agains the rules to have grandparents over if you can believe it) and she sends me a “oh, sure, fine” text like she’s offended. Oy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We’ve been married 11 years and it just gets harder and harder to tolerate her control issues


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu that sounds frustrating and I think more so when they don’t see it and you get a rubbish response. Hopefully your little has had a good day?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu that sounds frustrating and I think more so when they don’t see it and you get a rubbish response. Hopefully your little has had a good day?

We’ve had fun! Fruit loops for breakfast and the house covered with balloons, then dropped the big girls off at school, went to the store to let her pick new Jammie’s (we’ve been fighting over her Jammie’s lately lol) and the dollar store for a new paw patrol bucket and shovels to get ready for summer. The mini donuts (and my first iced coffee since being sick) and home, and she says she’s tired and wants a nap (mama too!) so we’re laying together now. Thankfully I have cleaners coming this afternoon, nanny and papa joining us for pizza dinner, then gramma and papa joining us for ice cream sundaes. And presents of course. I’ve been glad to have 3 kids during this Covid birthday time so they feel like they are having a party even without friends there. 

I however threw up my breakfast today since I actually had to get out of bed, shower; and get the kids to school. I also found it very hard to breathe in my mask in the shops. I’m out of shape from laying in bed too I guess. But I have to massage in a mask for 50-60 mins starting Saturday so that will be a challenge. I might talk to my midwife about it.  Is it just me being out of shape or is it already the pregnancy making it hard to breathe? With my 2nd I had PIA ( pregnancy induced asthma - yes it’s a thing!) and hope it’s not happening again that was frustrating enough without the mask issue. Masks are mandatory everywhere indoors here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m totally not anti mask btw. If it means things can stay open and we can go about our business I’m all for them!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu I do a bit of beauty on the side of nursing, I ve not really pushed it since covid as I initially did it to boost my income then changed jobs so don't need to rely on it now. But I have done a few massages and I got so hot in the apron and mask it was horrid and that was before I got pregnant.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> @Reiko_ctu I do a bit of beauty on the side of nursing, I ve not really pushed it since covid as I initially did it to boost my income then changed jobs so don't need to rely on it now. But I have done a few massages and I got so hot in the apron and mask it was horrid and that was before I got pregnant.

Yeah honestly I had absolutely no problem with the mask before I was pregnant, but my pregnant patients always asked if they could take their masks off for a bit during the massage because it wad hard to breathe... and they’re just lying there not exerting energy!! of course I let them because I’m not overly concerned about the virus but now I’m on the other side of things, I never thought how massaging in a mask while pregnant would be difficult! Yikes!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu definitely pregnancy related, i struggle to breath without a mask on lately, even at night sleeping. I’m also really having a hard time with masks,


----------



## sil

@Reiko_ctu I am sorry about your in laws. That is really frustrating. It’s so difficult when there are issues with family. It sounds like your little one was able to have a great day though. I’m glad! Breathing with a mask is tough here too. 

It’s sort of scary, people in the US are starting to not wear masks anymore after vaccination which I guess makes sense but I hate it as a currently non vaccinated individual. I had an appointment with my tax preparer this week and he sat there indoors with me a full 30 min unmasked. I kept mine on

Still no news here. 11 weeks today. 2 weeks until my next ultrasounds. It’s been a full week since the NIPT and still no results so fingers crossed soon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu definitely pregnancy related, i struggle to breath without a mask on lately, even at night sleeping. I’m also really having a hard time with masks,

Yeah I always felt for the pregnant ladies in masks. Especially in the third tri! I can’t believe how crap my respiratory system is just at 14 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> @Reiko_ctu I am sorry about your in laws. That is really frustrating. It’s so difficult when there are issues with family. It sounds like your little one was able to have a great day though. I’m glad! Breathing with a mask is tough here too.
> 
> It’s sort of scary, people in the US are starting to not wear masks anymore after vaccination which I guess makes sense but I hate it as a currently non vaccinated individual. I had an appointment with my tax preparer this week and he sat there indoors with me a full 30 min unmasked. I kept mine on
> 
> Still no news here. 11 weeks today. 2 weeks until my next ultrasounds. It’s been a full week since the NIPT and still no results so fingers crossed soon.

I haven’t ever known anyone here who had gotten the NIPT but it seems like it takes forever to get the results from the experiences on here! So strange as our blood test results are sometimes on the online thing the same day!


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m really in need of a solution for my afternoon exhaustion. Haven’t been able to function past 2pm and that means missed lots of meetings that I would like to attend.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m really in need of a solution for my afternoon exhaustion. Haven’t been able to function past 2pm and that means missed lots of meetings that I would like to attend.

I don’t know what you can do about that! I had coffee today and didn’t do a thing for me. Caffeine seems to have no effect when you’re taking the drowsy drugs. 1:30 was brutal today and I had been laying down for an hour already!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I don’t know what you can do about that! I had coffee today and didn’t do a thing for me. Caffeine seems to have no effect when you’re taking the drowsy drugs. 1:30 was brutal today and I had been laying down for an hour already!

I’m definitely noticing that all the meds I’m on for nausea counteract anything I try to take to perk myself up. But I just know I’d be even worse without them. 

at this point I’m thinking of just making it official that I work half days.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I get out of breath too! We have to wear masks on the school grounds which after walking to the school and put my mask on I feel like I can’t breathe! 

Im not sure what to say about being tired! Once it sets in it’s hard to snap out of it isn’t it. Specially with you guys taking meds I’m not sure?!

@sil fingers crossed for those results!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m definitely noticing that all the meds I’m on for nausea counteract anything I try to take to perk myself up. But I just know I’d be even worse without them.
> 
> at this point I’m thinking of just making it official that I work half days.

If you have the option of working half days I would ask... at least until week 16 when things might start to change a little bit.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had a bit of a sad moment last night. 

my history is, I’ve always sucked at being pregnant. I rock at giving birth but the whole pregnancy is tough for me. In my first I had terrible ms till 26 weeks and then at that time I was diagnosed with GD because I didn’t pass my glucose test. It’s just unlucky, I have absolutely zero risk factors for it at all. Anyways pregnancy is just really hard for me. 

but I always forget how hard it is and I’ve been feeling like, as long as I can get through this nausea I’ll be able to handle the pregnancy with a good attitude. Then yesterday I ate a drive thru breakfast sandwich and sugary iced coffee and it was soooo good, and I realized in a few weeks I won’t be able to eat that at all because it will spike my blood sugar. 

and I just realized it’s going to be hard in a different way and not as easy as I was assuming it would become. DH never forgets how hard pregnancy is so he get it lol. But I always forget because of the hormones! I really want to make the best of it because it’s deffo our last.


----------



## playgirl666

@Reiko_ctu I no that feeling, I'm type 1 and insulin dependent, I do have times where I eat stuff I shouldn't and I spike really high then other times I go far to low :( I hate it x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> @Reiko_ctu I no that feeling, I'm type 1 and insulin dependent, I do have times where I eat stuff I shouldn't and I spike really high then other times I go far to low :( I hate it x

Yeah it’s so tricky and you’re concerned for the baby! I haven’t had to do Insulin in any of my pregnancies yet, I’ve been diet controlled but last time was the hardest and my body is 3 years older this time... if I can’t keep it diet controlled I won’t be able to have another home birth which I’m hoping for! My a1c last week was 5.3 which is still good but higher than it usually is so I know they’ve started rising already this early on. I can do the diet ok at home, I love veggies and salad and low sugar yogurt/smoothies, nuts etc. But when I’m out all summer with the girls it’s so nice to hit a drive thru and grab some food. Get some fish and chips at the beach ya know. There’s nothing at those restaurants I could possibly eat unless I’m on insulin lol.


----------



## sil

My results are in for NIPT!!!!!

I got the all clear for the trisomies, and ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq could you please move my due date to November 24 and update it to show we are on team pink? Thanks!


----------



## angie90

Hey all! Sorry been a bit AWOL! Works been manic and nothing interesting going on but I have read all your posts! Wooo for our first girl In the group!! SO exciting! 

can’t believe I’m 17 weeks! Don’t know where the last few weeks have gone! Feeling less sick but still huge food adversions! Wish I had some cravings!!! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> My results are in for NIPT!!!!!
> 
> I got the all clear for the trisomies, and ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> My results are in for NIPT!!!!!
> 
> I got the all clear for the trisomies, and ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my goodness congrats! So fun for your DD to have a sister - that’s so special!!! Yay so happy for you!


----------



## sadeyedlady

sil said:


> My results are in for NIPT!!!!!
> 
> I got the all clear for the trisomies, and ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney I guess you might aswell double check while your there! From what I’ve heard boys aren’t afraid of showing it all off during a scan! Hehe! I’m sure bubs has changed lots since your last scan!


Haha yep he had it all on show at the 16 weeks scan so I will be very surprised if he isn't a boy still haha. His HB sounds like a train too and so did our 2 other boys. Our dd sounded like a horse galloping. 


Reiko_ctu said:


> We’ve been married 11 years and it just gets harder and harder to tolerate her control issues


Ahhh what a nightmare. I feel so lucky that I get on so well with my in laws.
Happy birthday to ure little one hon.


sil said:


> My results are in for NIPT!!!!!
> 
> I got the all clear for the trisomies, and ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations hon. 
Im still so sad I never got my results and still in the dark and don't know if my baby has downs or not. 
I'm hoping my anomaly scan goes well next week I'm so anxious about it. 
Just praying there are no soft or hard markers found and all his heart and everything is working normally. 
It's so hard tho because even if the scan does go well he cud still have it. We won't know 100% untill he is born:nope:


Congratulations on team pink :pink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil congratulations! Our first team pink!!! Amazing!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney your another day closer to seeing baby boy again. I know you must be nervous and scared but I’m hoping that he checks out all fine. I’m sure on reading your notes they will check him over really well. Hugs xx

@angie90 glad all is ok lovely! When’s your next scan?

@Reiko_ctu im sorry you’ve had a bit of a sad moment. Pregnancy can throw out some real curve balls. Can’t imagine how tricky GD must be.... specially after feeling rubbish for so long. Will have all crossed that all is well for your home birth!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu so sorry you are feeling down. I get that too occasionally. It’s definitely easy to forget gore hard our pregnancy gets. At least you forget much quicker than me. It takes me 5 years each time to forget. Haha

@sil congratulations!! Our first girl, she’s definitely going to be a special one. 

@angie90 so glad you are getting along fine and sickness is better.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney I’m trying really really hard to resist but everytime I come on here your ticker makes me really want a hotdog


----------



## daniyaaq

I just felt my baby by touch. Yes because my pregnancy hasn’t been eventful enough I have started having regular BH already, Bub is still quite low so when the tightening happens I touched my pelvic area and felt the baby. I want to cry because the BH are slightly achy which means just like before they will get painful later on and just like before will probably end up on watch for preterm labour or even on treatment for that.

I’m feeling a bit defeated, I tried so hard to have positive mindset and really stay hopeful and positive about the pregnancy but looks like it’s just going to suck.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im sorry that your not feeling it either. I can’t say I’ve ever noticed braxton hicks before but I’ve heard they can be super uncomfortable. Also must be a worry about the preterm labour stuff. I think it’s so hard to cope with the sickness side of things to have added stress and worry I pregnancy must be hard. Lovely though that you felt baby.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Decided to be brave and add a bump shot.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ah you look amazing!!! Defo got a bump going on there x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet ah you look amazing!!! Defo got a bump going on there x

Unfortunately a lot of it is my mummy tummy being pushed forward.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet snap! My mummy tummy is definitely not able to hold it all in. I Can suck mine in mostly so it’s not bump.... well maybe a tiny bit is. I’ll post a picture soon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

That's true hon another day closer. 
Hoping the next few days go quickly. 
Don't get me wrong I'm excited but anxious all at the same time. 
I just don't want to get any bad news. I need good news. 
I'm 20 weeks tomorrow yay. 


@daniyaaq 

Hahahah. Seee looking at that hotdog makes me feel a bit sick lol. 
I love it how it changes each week. Wonder what tomorrow's will be hehe. 



Had a lovely nose bleed today. 
So strange I've had nosebleeds in pregnancy with all my boys. 

Felt him kick today withy hand. 
I also had a listen on the Doppler and he kept kicking the probe haha. 
It makes me melt. 

I can't believe I've had to wait this long 19 weeks to start feeling more regular propper movements. 

But now I am I'm loving it. It makes me feel so emotional and fuzzy with love.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq well you and I will just have to try and keep a positive attitude together since we’re bother going to have crappy pregnancies. It’s amazing how you can have a pregnancy 5 years later and your body still does the same things it did before. My friend had the BH early labour problem starting around 18 weeks with all her three, they told her after 3 she should be done because it was getting worse each time and riskier. So she had her tubes out at her c section. Anyways al that to say I know the BH can be painful and also worrying. Praying bib stays out till it’s the right time. 

@topazicatzbet that’s a legit bump! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney that is amazing your feeling him on the outside! That’s the best... it never gets old does it. It’s exciting seeing baby on a scan but because they check so much it’s nerve wracking. I want mine out the way so they can check for what they couldn’t test for with my bloods.

@playgirl666 one more sleep!

@Reiko_ctu and @daniyaaq we are all here cheering you on! And we will try support you as much as we can!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney that is amazing your feeling him on the outside! That’s the best... it never gets old does it. It’s exciting seeing baby on a scan but because they check so much it’s nerve wracking. I want mine out the way so they can check for what they couldn’t test for with my bloods.
> 
> @playgirl666 one more sleep!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu and @daniyaaq we are all here cheering you on! And we will try support you as much as we can!



It really is hon it just melts my heart feeling him actually kick. There not hard kicks but are definitely stronger. 
He seems very active. I feel him in bed at night and on and off in the day. 
Can even feel him when I'm stood up. 
Some kicks are low down and others are high up just above belly button. 
I can feel the top of my uterus and it's almost to my belly button now. 

I feel like my bump is gonna be higher this time.its starting to fill out higher up now. 



@playgirl666 

Eeeeek it's nearly Saturday and nearly Time to see if ure team :pink: or :blue: so exciting.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ahhhh that’s lovely! I’m definitely feeling baby too but only when I sit down and stop but even that’s a bit hit and miss. Was unsure but this is definitely little kicks! Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Whose next finding out the gender?


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies, I am so excited, made some cupcakes today, will post pics tomorrow xx


----------



## playgirl666

Here's the cupcakes ready for tomorrow, my eldest helped me make them xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

So exciting. 

One week tom for me and I can't wait so we can decide on names. Not looking forward to the gender disappointment though.


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 those look great! I want one haha. So excited for you!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 exciting stuff! Loving the cupcakes! Very cute. Can’t wait to hear your news!

@topazicatzbet not long for you either! I wonder what team you’ll be! We will all be here for you whatever the outcome!

@sil have you a name picked out?


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my baby girl playing with balloons I got for tomorrow, she loves balloons xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Super cute x


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> Super cute x

Thank u :) xx


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban we don’t have any names picked out yet. It’s always really tough for us to agree on names and we usually don’t end up settling until I’m about to give birth


----------



## sil

I announced to a few friends and my brother/sister in law (who live 5 hours away) today with this video of my other 3 kids. So far everyone is excited and supportive! We plan to announce to local family (my in laws) on Mother’s Day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s super sweet!!!! Naming babies is hard work!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
I'm supper excited for you. Not long now.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil that’s so sweet. Naming babies is so hard, even when I think I have it I change my mind in the end.

@Mummy2Corban thanks I do appreciate having you guys for support.

@Reiko_ctu i truly understand why she has to stop at 3. It’s started earlier with each pregnancy and is stronger too. With DD2 my cervix opened at 20 weeks and was dilating which made me even more prone to infections and uterine irritability. Going to have to do in soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 goodluck for today


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 goodluck for today

Thank u :) scan is at 10.30 so at least I haven't gotta wait all day! Lol x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Eek!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can’t wait!


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 it’s Saturday!!! So excited for you hon.


----------



## angie90

@playgirl666 can’t wait to hear the gender! So exciting for you! XX


----------



## playgirl666

On my way to the scan place, I'm so excited, will update later :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What are we thinking for @playgirl666 ??

As a guess I’m gonna say team blue?!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> What are we thinking for @playgirl666 ??
> 
> As a guess I’m gonna say team blue?!

Would love another team pink


----------



## Mummy2Corban

3 boys 1 girl so defo need some evening out!!!!!?


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 thinking of you!!! Good luck!!


----------



## playgirl666

Thanks ladies, we are about to do the reveal soon so will find out! Xx


----------



## playgirl666

It's a boy!!!!! Xx


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 CONGRATS!!!! Another team blue for the group! How wild. I’m so excited for you!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

We are so happy xx


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> It's a boy!!!!! Xx

Congratulations!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh wow. Congratulations. Another team blue. So exciting.


----------



## playgirl666

Heartbeat bear we had done, the scan place did the bear and put it in a concealed bag for us x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 amazing news! Massive congratulations on your baby boy!!! Loving your little bear it’s super sweet x


----------



## sil

I had a dream last night that I went to a scan and they scanned me and said my NIPT test was wrong and it’s actually a boy. Now I can’t shake the feeling that it’s wrong and keep googling accuracy rates and stories of incorrect genders. Haha! My next scan is at 13 weeks so it’ll be too early to double check then, and after that I have nothing until the 20 week scan.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I very much doubt the blood tests are wrong.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq that video is so adorable<3


@playgirl666 yaaaaaay so happy for you hon team :blue:



@sil 
I thought the blood test was 100% accurate so I doubt it's wrong hon. 



I'm 20 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy 20 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I’m pretty sure the bloods are pretty accurate?! Dreams can do funny things and make you mind wander! I’m sure baby is a girlie!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney happy 20 weeks!

Thank you hon. 

Feels so good hitting another mile Stone. 
Next one is 24 weeks eeeek


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney wow 20 weeks!! How exciting! That feels like an eternity away for me how are you feeling and doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney wow 20 weeks!! How exciting! That feels like an eternity away for me how are you feeling and doing?


I'm good hon. 
My scan is on Wednesday tho and I'm very excited but nervous. 




I just had to take a 20 week bump pic. 
Please ignore the ugly no makeup face lmao:shock:

20 weeks Bump :blue::baby:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you look great! Super bumpy! Yes 4 weeks till v day.... then 7 weeks till the 3rd trimester! How crazy is that!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@playgirl666 so exciting! That means I actually guessed right on your gender thread haha! Congrats on team blue. Lots of blue in this thread!! So wonderful!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney you look great! Super bumpy! Yes 4 weeks till v day.... then 7 weeks till the 3rd trimester! How crazy is that!


Hehe thank you hon. I can't wait for 3rd trimester that's my favourite because its so close to meeting baby. 
Love all the appointments and getting a propper date for induction. 
So exciting. 
Can't wait to have another newborn to cuddle. 
Just love that newborn smell.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @playgirl666 so exciting! That means I actually guessed right on your gender thread haha! Congrats on team blue. Lots of blue in this thread!! So wonderful!


We definitely need some more pink ones in here


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh a newborn smell is yummy! Plus those snuggles when they are all curly and teeny. Just the best!

And yes 4 boys and 1 girl!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just had my first shift back at work and I’m so happy with the way it went. I did book a larger break than normals and started late but I’ll make my next shift start a bit earlier because it went so well today. Nervous about Thursday evening shift becaueee that’s when I’m having nvp still but I’ll be 15+5 so hopefully it’ll be on its way out by then!

I also had two people randomly message me who I haven’t talked to in at least a year just wanting to “catch up” so I think someone has been spreading around the news of our pregnancy lol. We said we were done to most people so everyone is very curious about baby 4 XD

now too tired to cook so we’re doing takeout even though we’re going out to Mother’s Day brunch tomorrow morning too XD


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil you can definitely trust the blood test better than early scans.

@Reiko_ctu good news work went alright. I say stay taking it easy but it’s nice to be able to get out and about. Tried to go out for dinner and had to leave everyone being as I couldn’t last more than an hour.

@Suggerhoney happy 20weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh a newborn smell is yummy! Plus those snuggles when they are all curly and teeny. Just the best!
> 
> And yes 4 boys and 1 girl!


Awwww I love that. Boys especially are always in a little ball. I found my girls were more straiter. 
But my boys are always like little balls. U pick them up and there still like a little ball it's just the cutest. 
Maybe its because of these privet bits so that's why they are like it. 

Girls are definitely much straiter and tend to not curl up as much as boys. 




Reiko_ctu said:


> Just had my first shift back at work and I’m so happy with the way it went. I did book a larger break than normals and started late but I’ll make my next shift start a bit earlier because it went so well today. Nervous about Thursday evening shift becaueee that’s when I’m having nvp still but I’ll be 15+5 so hopefully it’ll be on its way out by then!
> 
> I also had two people randomly message me who I haven’t talked to in at least a year just wanting to “catch up” so I think someone has been spreading around the news of our pregnancy lol. We said we were done to most people so everyone is very curious about baby 4 XD
> 
> now too tired to cook so we’re doing takeout even though we’re going out to Mother’s Day brunch tomorrow morning too XD

So glad it went well hon 
Glad u got a good break In too


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @sil you can definitely trust the blood test better than early scans.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu good news work went alright. I say stay taking it easy but it’s nice to be able to get out and about. Tried to go out for dinner and had to leave everyone being as I couldn’t last more than an hour.
> 
> @Suggerhoney happy 20weeks.

Yeah I am kind of back in the swing of things but everything is wrapping up for summer time so I won’t have school runs or commitments or anything, just work 2x a week. And with summer comes bbq so so much easier for planning and cooking meals!! I could actually get my dad to bbq for me because my parents live in our suite and he is a grill master haha. That’s a good plan XD lol. Thankfully tomorrow’s meal out is brunch and in the mornings and around lunch I am still feeling a lot better than the evenings. Gosh the smells are still awful though!
The good things is with my parents downstairs I can still sleep in and nap if i need to and they watch the kiddos for me.

I will be sore tonight from massaging (my job) though and I’m really tired since getting off my shift!!

i *can* see a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also exciting, DH is adding another aspect to his carpenter business, so after my Mat leave is done we’ll be seeing how his business is going and lessening my work shifts if it’s going well. Considering I homeschool the kids it would be nice to work less!

Do a lot of you ladies work or do you stay at home? For the working ones how long will your Mat leave be?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu wow you homeschool too? 

I’m planning to take 6 months mat leave but might be less on a work from home basis. I don’t know, I was pretty out of my mind by month 2 when I had DD2 and desperate to do something.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu wow you homeschool too?
> 
> I’m planning to take 6 months mat leave but might be less on a work from home basis. I don’t know, I was pretty out of my mind by month 2 when I had DD2 and desperate to do something.

Yes we started our eldest homeschooling when she was in grade 1. It’s only our 2nd year but we started before the pandemic so it was good we didn’t have to shift anything mid year. 
I definitely do not get bored on Mat leave XD I love it! We get a year or 18 months here, you can choose either but then you’re stuck with your decision you can’t change your mind, per the way the government runs the mat leave subsidies lol. I might take 18 months with it being my last but that would make my subsidy considerably less than if I take 12. I might take the 12 and then just go unpaid for 6 months if DH can make enough. 

I can’t wait to be off. I’m taking my leave 2nd week of September as long as I don’t get hit with spd this time. I love my job but it really just takes time away from my home and family responsibilities and I love not having to worry about that!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes we started our eldest homeschooling when she was in grade 1. It’s only our 2nd year but we started before the pandemic so it was good we didn’t have to shift anything mid year.
> I definitely do not get bored on Mat leave XD I love it! We get a year or 18 months here, you can choose either but then you’re stuck with your decision you can’t change your mind, per the way the government runs the mat leave subsidies lol. I might take 18 months with it being my last but that would make my subsidy considerably less than if I take 12. I might take the 12 and then just go unpaid for 6 months if DH can make enough.
> 
> I can’t wait to be off. I’m taking my leave 2nd week of September as long as I don’t get hit with spd this time. I love my job but it really just takes time away from my home and family responsibilities and I love not having to worry about that!

yeah homeschooling is good. My first was homeschooled for a year and I loved the results. My mom homeschooled her. I just couldn’t cope. 

I love how mentally challenging my job is, my brain can’t stay idle for long. When Covid hit and things slowed down I actually got a second contract job just because I was struggling with working at about 50% capacity. 
Our gov subsidies is so low it doesn’t even factor in that decision,


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Just had my first shift back at work and I’m so happy with the way it went. I did book a larger break than normals and started late but I’ll make my next shift start a bit earlier because it went so well today. Nervous about Thursday evening shift becaueee that’s when I’m having nvp still but I’ll be 15+5 so hopefully it’ll be on its way out by then!
> 
> I also had two people randomly message me who I haven’t talked to in at least a year just wanting to “catch up” so I think someone has been spreading around the news of our pregnancy lol. We said we were done to most people so everyone is very curious about baby 4 XD
> 
> now too tired to cook so we’re doing takeout even though we’re going out to Mother’s Day brunch tomorrow morning too XD

Glad work went well


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu I work 3 days a week and so glad the kids are back at school. Working and homeschooling was 
horrible. 

The nhs has really good maternity pay so I will be having 9 months off but hoping I might be able to save up enough to have an extra month so I get some of the better weather off. My mat leave doesn't start til 11th October (38 weeks) but I have 3 weeks of holiday booked before it. I also get to take all my holiday allowance before I finish so I have lots of holiday coming up over the next few months.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m a stay at home mum. DH is an electrician so I could never earn the amount that he can earn so his happy to be the sole earner. Plus we literally have no outside help. MIL isn’t interested in the children and never helps. My mum like I said before we don’t have a good relationship and I’m not sure I’d fully trust her.

@Reiko_ctu thats awesome you went back to work! All steps in the right direction right. Hopefully your evening shift won’t be to difficult. It’s great you homeschool! Having to home school mine during covid was just to stressful and I felt so split between giving 5 children my attention! Hats off to you.


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet i hadn’t occurred to me to take some annual leave before maternity leave. I’m hoping to finish up end of September and just have a rest. I also reckon this little bugger will be early so need the extra time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve got 8 weeks to take between now and October so I pretty much have a week off every month now.


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah we never really got to take any last year, so I know for fact I’ve accumulated plenty.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet thats a whole lot of holiday! Pretty lush that you get that time off before! 

@daniyaaq defo have sometime off specially if you think bub might appear early! Means you can get stuff done before hand! Those last few weeks I find it hard to settle as I’m trying to get things clean and tidy so I’ve got less stress when baby arrives!

Does anyone have any appointments this coming week? Anything exciting?! Nothing for me this week!


----------



## sil

Nothing for me this week either. On the 19th I have an ultrasound. It feels like forever away. I can’t wait to see how much she has grown from 8 weeks to 13 weeks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have the 16 week phone call on tue and scan on sat.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I have the 16 week phone call on tue and scan on sat.

Do they tell you gender at the scan or do you wait for the dr to tell you? So excited for you! I know you’re not getting your hopes up but I’m praying for a pink bundle for you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do they tell you gender at the scan or do you wait for the dr to tell you? So excited for you! I know you’re not getting your hopes up but I’m praying for a pink bundle for you xx

It's a private gender scan so we will know by sat afternoon. I'm starting to get really nervous now and dreading feeling the same way as I did last time.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil they change so much from the early scans! Exciting stuff!

@topazicatzbet thats when you get blood results from booking in? Shame we don’t get to go in to hear baby. I wonder what baby will be. Hopefully this week will go quickly for you. I can only imagine your nerves. We are all here for you! What time is your scan?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil they change so much from the early scans! Exciting stuff!
> 
> @topazicatzbet thats when you get blood results from booking in? Shame we don’t get to go in to hear baby. I wonder what baby will be. Hopefully this week will go quickly for you. I can only imagine your nerves. We are all here for you! What time is your scan?

It's 10.15 so at least I won't be waiting all day. 

I'm glad I bought the doppler so can at least listen to baby when I want to. Although I do it less now I can feel it moving.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think scans are best in the morning so then at least you haven’t got too long for the nerves to build up to much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have my anomaly scan this week as u all know lol. 
Been harping on about it the past few weeks haha. 

After that I don't have any appointments untill 2nd June at 23+4 weeks with consultant and then I should have a growth scan around 24 weeks. 

My midwife called me and has told me to make a appointment with her for 25 weeks. 
Then it will probably be quite again for 3 weeks until my next growth scan around 28 weeks. 

I have my glucose intolerance test around 28 weeks too. 

Then will book a privet 4D scan for 30 weeks. 

So looks like things will start getting busy soon. 



@Reiko_ctu 

So glad ure finally feeling so much better. 
I must admit I'm really looking forward to summer and bbqs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

We live walking distance from the hospital so will be lovely being able to walk to my appointments when it's nice and warm. 

I get alot of appointments In 3rd trimester because I'm high risk and will need to go in for monitoring and more growth scans.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Are any babies pushing on your internal organs yet? I have to say, not popping out but having baby grow inward is bothering my bladder already. I have to pee every hour now and sometimes a few mins after I’ve just gone. I never experienced this till third tri with my others! I feel like my lungs have less capacity already too and my abdomen just feels so full compared to baby being carried low and popping out!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney well it sounds as though you’ll be very busy on the lead up to baby boy arriving! It must be nice seeing baby regularly and getting checked. I’ve only had one growth scan with baby no.5 as my bump was measuring small and I had static growth. They ended up saying he was going to be big but was 8lb 2oz and I was a few days over.

@Reiko_ctu none of those issues here yet! Must be pretty annoying already needing to wee so much!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Are any babies pushing on your internal organs yet? I have to say, not popping out but having baby grow inward is bothering my bladder already. I have to pee every hour now and sometimes a few mins after I’ve just gone. I never experienced this till third tri with my others! I feel like my lungs have less capacity already too and my abdomen just feels so full compared to baby being carried low and popping out!!


No I'm OK still. I find for me that's more 3rd trimester. 
I do pee alot and I have to get up in the night to pee once or twice but come 3rd tri I'll probably be peeing 8 times a night lol. 
I carried my son low but did get breathless toward the end of 2nd trimester. 

This time I feel like I'm carrying High and out. 
I feel like this bump is going to be high this time. 
But I'm OK with breathing at the moment.
I have a tilted pelvis and womb so I'm always very bumpy in pregnancy. I'm short too so it can only go outwards hahaha. 
:haha:




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney well it sounds as though you’ll be very busy on the lead up to baby boy arriving! It must be nice seeing baby regularly and getting checked. I’ve only had one growth scan with baby no.5 as my bump was measuring small and I had static growth. They ended up saying he was going to be big but was 8lb 2oz and I was a few days over.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu none of those issues here yet! Must be pretty annoying already needing to wee so much!


Yes very busy hon. They want growth scans at 24 28 32 and 36 weeks and induction around 37 weeks. 

Definitely wanna get that 4D scan in there somewhere and I've been told 30 weeks is the best time to have one so that's what I wud like to do.
My DH doesn't understand it, he says what's the point in booking a privet scan when u have so many growth scans at the hospital. 
But it's not 4D. 
I've never had a 4D scan after 16 weeks b4 so it's definitely something I wud love to do. 
Does mean I will have scans at 28 30 and 32 weeks but I think that's good. 
I love seeing baby. 

The growth scans are always inaccurate tho and they freeked me out with both my DD and DS. 

I had a growth scan with DD at 35 weeks and she was already 7lbs. 
Well 4 days later I was induced and when the midwife on induction day felt my bump she said yep expect a 7 and a half lb baby. 

Well she was only 5lb 7oz lol. 

And with DS at my 33 week growth scan they said he was 6lb 13oz already. 
I was asked over and over if I had gestational diabetes, which I didn't. 
I was told he was going to be 9 to 10lbs and I worried like crazy. 


My midwife told me how growth scans are realy just a guess and can be up to 2lbs out either way. 

Low and behold he was only 7lbs 6oz hahaha. 

The one baby they told me wud he small was my son from a previous relationship. 
They told me he was only going to be 7bls and no bigger. 

I new he was big because I was massive with him and I cud feel he was a big baby. 
But they wudnt listen to me and kept saying he was small. 
He was 8lb 15oz:shock:
Thankfully that was with my ex. 


Mine a DH babies have all been 7lb something apart from dd who was tiny 5lb 7. 

So this time I will not freek out if they tell me this baby is measuring big. 
I know not to take any notice of them measurements now. 
But to just enjoy seeing lots of baby.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes this is way too early for symptoms like this lol. Just wrapping up my nvp and now I’m starting to feel physically uncomfortable?? Not fair lol. Definitely my last baby forever!! At least that I grow in my belly lol!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Are u peeing OK hon its not sore or anything is it? 

Only asking because urine infection is so common in pregnancy and that will give u pressure on ure bladder and make u pee alot. 

I had a terrible UTI at 21 weeks with my DS and oh my goodness the pain was awful but u can have a mild one that doesn't cause much pain just pressure. 

Do u have a midwife appointment or consultant appointment coming up so they can check ure pee. 





About when they check ure pee. 
Who here hates trying to aim ure pee pee into those stupid tiny bottles they give u??

They drive me mad.
I end up peeing on my hand and then having to wash the bottle and my hands. 


Please say I'm not the only one because I will die of embarrassment lol:shy::blush::help::rofl::saywhat::ignore:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney you are not alone. Hate giving a urine sample. And how do you know how much to give, do I fill it up? Half way? 

it’s Monday morning, been ‘working’ for an hour now and all I done in that hour is think of how much I’ve had enough and just want some time off. I’m so tired of managing sickness and trying to work.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha! Yes I’ve peed on my hand plenty of times! So glamorous! I usually do half full just encase it leaks or it’s to full for the midwife! 

@Reiko_ctu it seems as though through pregnancy you just trade one thing for another! 

@daniyaaq working and feeling rubbish is no good! When I was working when I was pregnant with my first it was hard work! 

today we are having the ceiling plastered in the boys room so once that’s done I can get painting and swap all the boys round! Wanna get these jobs done before I’m a round grumpy aching ball! Hehe


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney i hate urine samples too! Out of habit I always go to the bathroom before I leave the house and then 5 minutes later they are asking me to pee in a cup again and I feel like they must not even get a large enough sample to ever test anything from me haha!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Reiko_ctu said:


> Are any babies pushing on your internal organs yet? I have to say, not popping out but having baby grow inward is bothering my bladder already. I have to pee every hour now and sometimes a few mins after I’ve just gone. I never experienced this till third tri with my others! I feel like my lungs have less capacity already too and my abdomen just feels so full compared to baby being carried low and popping out!!

I'm in the same boat with my bladder. Peeing constantly, its a pain


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady how big is spongebob square pants!?! Hahaha


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady how big is spongebob square pants!?! Hahaha

I was just wondering the same thing, never imagined he’s that small


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My 4 year old loves spongebob and I didn’t think he was that small but he does hang out with a starfish (I guess that’s what Patrick is) so I guess he is fairly small.... hahahaha


----------



## sil

If he lives in a pineapple he must be pretty small I’d imagine


----------



## Weemcb26

That’s us another boy to add to the total. Found out this morning so 4 boys il have, ooooo Lordy xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> If he lives in a pineapple he must be pretty small I’d imagine

That’s also very true.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

sil said:


> If he lives in a pineapple he must be pretty small I’d imagine

Hahaha! So true!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 oh wow! Congratulations on baby boy! No doubting that scan picture! 

this group now has 5 boys? 1 girl?


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 oh wow! Congratulations on baby boy! No doubting that scan picture!
> 
> this group now has 5 boys? 1 girl?

Nope haha I thought I’d be gutted but actually just so happy xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 I’m so pleased for you! That’s amazing news! Have you got any boys names at the ready? What are your boys already named?


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 I’m so pleased for you! That’s amazing news! Have you got any boys names at the ready? What are your boys already named?

I already have a Keir, zach & orán. Still trying to find other names I like, it’s so difficult when their all the same gender lol xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 congratulations on your boy. So good that you happy about it too. You can be a boy mom, I hear it’s great.


----------



## sil

@Weemcb26 congrats!! Little boys are so amazing. My first two are boys and I love seeing their bond growing up all together. 

a lot of blue in this thread!!


----------



## daniyaaq

So far all October babies are boys.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady how big is spongebob square pants!?! Hahaha

Whoever made this ticker must have had a great laugh!! Lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> That’s us another boy to add to the total. Found out this morning so 4 boys il have, ooooo Lordy xxx
> 
> View attachment 1098193

Congratulations. 

I ll prob be joining you with the 4 boys soon. Lol. Plenty of wine will be needed from October.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet another day closer to finding out!!!!! We need some pink do you might start evening out the numbers? Unless we are just gonna be boy heavy! I feel like this could be a boy as it seems more like my boy pregnancies. I’ll be shocked if it’s a girl (but kinda want a girl so I’ve 3 and 3)


----------



## Weemcb26

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I ll prob be joining you with the 4 boys soon. Lol. Plenty of wine will be needed from October.

Deffo looking forward to a wee wine or 5 lol xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Are u peeing OK hon its not sore or anything is it?
> 
> Only asking because urine infection is so common in pregnancy and that will give u pressure on ure bladder and make u pee alot.
> 
> I had a terrible UTI at 21 weeks with my DS and oh my goodness the pain was awful but u can have a mild one that doesn't cause much pain just pressure.
> 
> Do u have a midwife appointment or consultant appointment coming up so they can check ure pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About when they check ure pee.
> Who here hates trying to aim ure pee pee into those stupid tiny bottles they give u??
> 
> They drive me mad.
> I end up peeing on my hand and then having to wash the bottle and my hands.
> 
> 
> Please say I'm not the only one because I will die of embarrassment lol:shy::blush::help::rofl::saywhat::ignore:

Ha yea those little cups lol. Deffo get some pee on my hand lol. I’ve never had a UTI before and this is definitely just pressure from the baby. It’s not painful or smelly and when I have to go, there’s definitely a decent amount of pee. I just did my urine tests last week and they came back negative.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> That’s us another boy to add to the total. Found out this morning so 4 boys il have, ooooo Lordy xxx
> 
> View attachment 1098193

Wow congrats boy mama! You’re gonna have fun with your crew :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m feeling more and more like this is a girl but I honestly don’t know, because I felt all three of mine were boys and they were girls. So if I’m feeling girl, it’ll be the opposite??? Lol!!


----------



## sil

I’ve never known the gender so early. This is my first pregnancy that I was ever offered the NIPT. It seems so odd being less than 12 weeks and already knowing. It’s usually another full 2 months!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil it must be strange knowing so early on! But hey you’ve got extra time to think of a name!

so ladies that have found out do you name your babies while pregnant? Or have you still had a few names and waited till birth to name baby?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil it must be strange knowing so early on! But hey you’ve got extra time to think of a name!
> 
> so ladies that have found out do you name your babies while pregnant? Or have you still had a few names and waited till birth to name baby?!

I’m the past, We chose our names for both sexes before we find out, so when we find out we know which name we are using already. I don’t feel much like talking about names this time, honestly being our 4th it feels like it doesn’t even matter XD. That’s terrible lol. But we find out in 5.5 weeks so we still have lots of time to talk about it if we want to. We keep the name to ourselves till the baby is born.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I’ve never known the gender so early. This is my first pregnancy that I was ever offered the NIPT. It seems so odd being less than 12 weeks and already knowing. It’s usually another full 2 months!

I noticed this will be your biggest age gap between your kids! We’re you on the fence about a 4th or did it take a long time trying?

this will be our largest gap too and that’s cause it took a year for DH to come around to having a 4th XD


----------



## topazicatzbet

We will pick a name once we know and baby will be referred to as that for the rest of the pregnancy. 

I can't bring myself to discuss and pick girl names but last time we had a boy name picked out before our scan. This time we can't decide on a name its really hard to find one we like as we have already picked 3 boys names and middle names.


----------



## sil

How funny! We have similar age gaps for our first 3 and then the 4th too! We actually got our BFP 10 days after we decided we would start trying so I got incredibly lucky. Same story here - it took DH awhile to come around to the idea of a 4th but he did come around and agree to try and is now as excited as I am. How is your DH feeling about it now?



Reiko_ctu said:


> I noticed this will be your biggest age gap between your kids! We’re you on the fence about a 4th or did it take a long time trying?
> 
> this will be our largest gap too and that’s cause it took a year for DH to come around to having a 4th XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> How funny! We have similar age gaps for our first 3 and then the 4th too! We actually got our BFP 10 days after we decided we would start trying so I got incredibly lucky. Same story here - it took DH awhile to come around to the idea of a 4th but he did come around and agree to try and is now as excited as I am. How is your DH feeling about it now?

We actually kind of regretted our choice as soon as I started showing signs of HG... I think we'll get excited but we're more just accepting that we're having another lol. DH likes the idea of a big family but he's always been worried about being able to parent the kids we have well, and we have been doing a crap job while I've been sick. So hopefully by the time this baby comes we have a bit more of a handle on things and we can be excited and not just in over our heads! I think he does really want a son though after 3 DDs so I think he's excited thinking about having a little boy. I think it's abother girl though XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> We will pick a name once we know and baby will be referred to as that for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> I can't bring myself to discuss and pick girl names but last time we had a boy name picked out before our scan. This time we can't decide on a name its really hard to find one we like as we have already picked 3 boys names and middle names.

Totally hard to think of a 4th name when you've already used up 3 of your favorites and middle names as well. I almost feel like this name doesn't matter, I don't really care what it is as long as I like it moderately. Will probably let DH take the lead on this one, I never have before lol! I know he wants Peter for a boy after both his grandfathers and I wasn't really into that, but honestly at this point I don't hate it so it's fine lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I also just sat down and budgeted for my maternity leave and decided I will go off at 30 weeks (last shift at 29+6) and take 18 months maternity leave. I will only be getting about $400 a month (unless Covid is still around then it will be a lot more) from the government but my DH will have a lot more freedom with his business if I am at home so he can make up for my low income! I’m so stoked to be off work. 15 more weeks lol!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm so jealous you get 18 months and can finish so early. I could have have upto a year but no pay for the last 3 months so can't afford that so will have to settle for 9 months.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm so jealous you get 18 months and can finish so early. I could have have upto a year but no pay for the last 3 months so can't afford that so will have to settle for 9 months.

I’m so thankful for sure. Tbh, we could afford to live on just my DHs income... but he is a a spender. He is setting up a home shop and I said, just spend as little as you can to make it functional. And he’s buying duplicates of *every* tool he owns lol. It’s hard being married to a spender. I like to spend for the kids schooling and healthy groceries I guess, but he spends on hobbies and tools so much more than he realizes. It’s very hard being the budgeted and being married to a spender! We had 2,000 left over from paying our taxes and he’s already spent it :?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I went through names the other day and I don’t think I liked any! Names are stressful!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m so thankful for sure. Tbh, we could afford to live on just my DHs income... but he is a a spender. He is setting up a home shop and I said, just spend as little as you can to make it functional. And he’s buying duplicates of *every* tool he owns lol. It’s hard being married to a spender. I like to spend for the kids schooling and healthy groceries I guess, but he spends on hobbies and tools so much more than he realizes. It’s very hard being the budgeted and being married to a spender! We had 2,000 left over from paying our taxes and he’s already spent it :?

oh don’t I know that. My DP is a big spender, and I’m the let’s plan and budget for everything.


----------



## daniyaaq

Had a chat with DP yesterday, I think he’s considering staying home with Bub so I can go back to work and not rely MIL. I would honestly love that but part of me is skeptical he’ll actually do it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Had a chat with DP yesterday, I think he’s considering staying home with Bub so I can go back to work and not rely MIL. I would honestly love that but part of me is skeptical he’ll actually do it.

That would be so nice. How much time would you take to recover from birth? Would you formula feed then? My kids have always BF so I was solely responsible for the baby always lol. 
What kind of work does he do? Sounds like a good situation if you’re the main earner! DH is self employed and has only taken 3 days off with each of our babies. I’m putting away money now so he can stay off a whole week lol! He is great at holding/wearing the baby when he is home, he always gets the 6-10 shift while I try and nap XD


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m not sure how long I would want to take off to recover. I just remember with DD2 I couldn’t handle more than 2 months without going stir crazy. My work is flexible and my office literally 5 minutes from home so I could easily continue breast feeding, though I never enjoyed it much. I exclusively breastfed DD2 for 6 months then cofed for another 6 months before completely drying out so that’s an option. 

He’s working in a production company and has been thinking about changing careers, I reckon this would be a good opportunity for him to explore his options. He’s good with looking after the babies so I wouldn’t be worried at all. I think the issue will come from my in-laws though, they are big on traditional gender roles as much as they don’t voice it much, he’s mentioned he’s worried what they’ll think.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m not sure how long I would want to take off to recover. I just remember with DD2 I couldn’t handle more than 2 months without going stir crazy. My work is flexible and my office literally 5 minutes from home so I could easily continue breast feeding, though I never enjoyed it much. I exclusively breastfed DD2 for 6 months then cofed for another 6 months before completely drying out so that’s an option.
> 
> He’s working in a production company and has been thinking about changing careers, I reckon this would be a good opportunity for him to explore his options. He’s good with looking after the babies so I wouldn’t be worried at all. I think the issue will come from my in-laws though, they are big on traditional gender roles as much as they don’t voice it much, he’s mentioned he’s worried what they’ll think.

Yeah I think in your case with your job it really makes tons of sense! Surely that would occur to his parents. 

more dads need to be able to take care of babies... even now my In laws see DH as “babysitting” when I’m at work. Ridiculous!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh last night and today the sickness has really reared it’s head. Probably too busy of a weekend for me. The house was a complete disaster after the weekend. I couldn’t bring myself to tidy anything I was so tired and it felt so overwhelming. 

my mom came up at about 3 and had the entire house spic and span in about 45 mins. She’s amazing. Would’ve taken me all day just to tidy up let alone actually cleaning the kitchen and dishes!

feeling a bit worried about being back to
Work now that I’ve had such a rough day today :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I also need to start checking my blood sugars but need a new glucometer (reads the glucose levels in your finger prick of blood) cause apparently they’re no good after a few years. I think I’m probably feeling extra tired because my blood sugar is higher than it should be.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah I think in your case with your job it really makes tons of sense! Surely that would occur to his parents.
> 
> more dads need to be able to take care of babies... even now my In laws see DH as “babysitting” when I’m at work. Ridiculous!

babysitting gets me all the time. Like no sir his children. I’m lucky that my in-law never say or impose their views on me, it has been very evident and apparent from get go that I live a very very different life, they kind about it but I’m obviously aware of their belief from DP and his siblings.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh last night and today the sickness has really reared it’s head. Probably too busy of a weekend for me. The house was a complete disaster after the weekend. I couldn’t bring myself to tidy anything I was so tired and it felt so overwhelming.
> 
> my mom came up at about 3 and had the entire house spic and span in about 45 mins. She’s amazing. Would’ve taken me all day just to tidy up let alone actually cleaning the kitchen and dishes!
> 
> feeling a bit worried about being back to
> Work now that I’ve had such a rough day today :(

It might have been a big shock to your system after resting for so long, I think you might need to ease back into activity. Hopefully you will be fine with work. Your next shift is Thursday right?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> It might have been a big shock to your system after resting for so long, I think you might need to ease back into activity. Hopefully you will be fine with work. Your next shift is Thursday right?

Yeah. I have to take my kids to their homeschool classes on wednesday, and can probably get my mom to take my dd to ballet that afternoon and school the next day as well and just rest up for Thursday.


----------



## topazicatzbet

16 week midwife call done, all my bloods were fine and she will chase up my 20 week scan appointment as I haven't received anything yet. Will see her in person on 10th August.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet glad all is well with your bloods. But sucky you haven’t received your 20 week scan appointment. Hopefully you get it soon!!! I got mine the next day! 

@Reiko_ctu defo sounds like you need to take it easy getting back into work! 

@Suggerhoney one more sleep till scan time!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq if DH staying at home to look after bubs is what is going to work best for you then doesn’t matter what anyone else thinks!


----------



## soloso

Hi ladies, glad everyone seems to be doing well an congrats to those who have found out their genders!
I am waiting for my 12 week scan, which is next Monday. But I will be nearly 14 weeks by then! Annoying having to wait, but kinds makes things go buy a bit faster as it will only be 2 weeks after that till we go for a private gender scan :)
I got prescribed sickness meds and they have made such a huge difference for me, still feel sickly but no where near as bad, sometimes I hardly feel pregnant at all and it kind of makes me panic for my scan, but I'm sure everything is ticking along nicely and trying to just enjoy feeling a bit better this time round!
Good luck to those with appts and scans coming up, looking forward to finding out more genders!
X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso lovely to here for you! Always rubbish waiting for a scan! But like you say it won’t be long till you have your gender scan then 20 week scan isn’t far behind that. Do you have any ideas for what your having? We need some pink in this thread! Haha! Glad the sickness tablets are helping you x


----------



## soloso

I really have NO idea if this baby will be boy or girl! I have a 9 year old boy and a 1 year old girl, my 9 year old is from a previous relationship and so my partner would quite like a boy so he has one of each but I kind of want my 9 year old to be my only boy as it was just us for so long, and I think it would be nice to have two girls close in age :) but I would be equally happy with either so can't wait to find out! I think I have more of a boy feeling tbh, but we will see in a few weeks! Maybe I will bump up the girl numbers lol :)
Hoping my official due date will be bumped forward a couple of days, I had a private scan at 9 weeks and they put me a few days ahead but the NHS scan will be the official so hoping to bring that DD forward even just a tiny bit haha! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso you know it’s always good gaining days! I was put forward 11 days! Which is impossible really BUT I’m rolling with it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Weemcb26
Yay for team blue hon congratulations.


U ladies are killing me.
I'm hear giggling like a naughty school girl at @Mummy2Corban a round grumpy aching ball:rofl:


And then the how big is spongebob square pants.
He lives in a pineapple and friends with Patrick who must be a star fish omg I'm dieing over here :rofl:



So glad I'm not the only one that peas on my hand hahaha.
And yeah I never know how much to give. Sometimes it's just a dribble and I'm just like really 8-[
Then worry its not enough. 



So scan tomorrow and I'm so so excited but also nervous. 
Hope I come back with great news and some good pics. 

My Scan is at 12pm. Covid test first at 11am. I keep having nose bleeds so I really hope I Don have one when they stick that thing up my nose. 
That will be embarrassing walking down the hospital corridor with a wad of tissue shoved up me hooter lmao :rofl:


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @soloso you know it’s always good gaining days! I was put forward 11 days! Which is impossible really BUT I’m rolling with it!

The downfall with being put forward 1-2 weeks and knowing it’s not right is it feels awful when you then reach 40 weeks and haven’t given birth yet


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney cant wait for your scan! Be sure to come back and update us after. I’ll be thinking of you


@soloso good to see you again! Glad to hear you are doing well


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney cant wait for your scan! Be sure to come back and update us after. I’ll be thinking of you
> 
> 
> @soloso good to see you again! Glad to hear you are doing well


Awww hon thank you. 
I will let u all know how it goes. 
Just wanna hear everything is good. 
I feel like I've spent so much time feeing anxious and I just want to be able to start relaxing now and enjoying. 

Apparently the scan is a long one and can go on for a hour. Sometimes there running behind too but I'm hoping to be home by 1:30pm with good news to share with u all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> 16 week midwife call done, all my bloods were fine and she will chase up my 20 week scan appointment as I haven't received anything yet. Will see her in person on 10th August.

Hope you get ure appointment through soon hon. They booked mine strait after my dating scan. It's horrible u don't know when it is yet but hoping u hear something soon. 
Glad the MW went well. 
When are u finding out gender? 

I'm so excited for those of you that don't know to find out hehe. 

We definitely need more team pink on here. 


I'm gonna get them to double check that this one is a boy tomorrow. I don't think there was any mistaking it at the 16 week gender scan but I wanna be sure sure lol. 



soloso said:


> I really have NO idea if this baby will be boy or girl! I have a 9 year old boy and a 1 year old girl, my 9 year old is from a previous relationship and so my partner would quite like a boy so he has one of each but I kind of want my 9 year old to be my only boy as it was just us for so long, and I think it would be nice to have two girls close in age :) but I would be equally happy with either so can't wait to find out! I think I have more of a boy feeling tbh, but we will see in a few weeks! Maybe I will bump up the girl numbers lol :)
> Hoping my official due date will be bumped forward a couple of days, I had a private scan at 9 weeks and they put me a few days ahead but the NHS scan will be the official so hoping to bring that DD forward even just a tiny bit haha! X



I was put forward a 2 days at my 10 week privet scan. And at my dating scan I was put forward 5 days from ovulation but a whole 12 days extra from AF lol. 
Love being put forward.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney haha! Got to love a bit of silliness!!!!! Fingers crossed you don’t get a nose bleed!!!!! I’m here hoping all turns out ok tomorrow and your left feeling reassured that all is well with baby boy! Let’s hope they’re running on time. Looking forward to your update! Be thinking of you xx

@sil mine have all been late so I fully expect to go over! And as much as I get inpatient to meet baby I don’t mind really.... means I’ve a few extra days to get things sorted! 

it would seem as most of this thread are going to find out the gender of baby.... so surely we must have more girlies cooking!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes there’s definitely some more girlies to come soon!!

I expect to go right up until due date or a tiny bit early. My last came the day before her due date and I feel it will be similar this time! I hope I don’t go over, my head really doesn’t do well in that case lol. I actually spent a lot of time last night “daydreaming” about my labour and what it will be like lol. Really can’t wait!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i think about labour and how I’d like to try a water birth. I think I could only get in once my contractions change as previous to that I like to stay active on my feet to I guess walk off a contraction. It’s only when my contractions change I settle into a position so I’m wondering if that’s when I could get in the water? Knowing my luck I won’t be in a room with a pool! Ha! Labour as hard as it is is the most wonderful thing ever! All the build up and you get to meet your new baby! Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney they tried to book it after dating scan but the appointments hadn't been released yet so said they would send one in the post. Gender scan is on Saturday, really hoping to add to the girl numbers but think I'm more like to add another boy. I don't think i make girls. Lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> @Suggerhoney they tried to book it after dating scan but the appointments hadn't been released yet so said they would send one in the post. Gender scan is on Saturday, really hoping to add to the girl numbers but think I'm more like to add another boy. I don't think i make girls. Lol

I don’t think I make boys either but maybe we’ll have a miracle swap this time around!! Lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu i think about labour and how I’d like to try a water birth. I think I could only get in once my contractions change as previous to that I like to stay active on my feet to I guess walk off a contraction. It’s only when my contractions change I settle into a position so I’m wondering if that’s when I could get in the water? Knowing my luck I won’t be in a room with a pool! Ha! Labour as hard as it is is the most wonderful thing ever! All the build up and you get to meet your new baby! Amazing!!!!!!

Kinda sucks that you aren’t 100% guaranteed access to a tub. I’ve never tried a water birth although I’ve heard it’s helpful for pain management. One thing I was concerned about was baby getting the right micro biome if they are born into water- are all those good bacteria diminished from the water? I would like to give birth upright this time as I did my 2nd and that was the easiest. I was in my side last time and it really hurt quite a bit more than upright.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu there is so little on that topic but I'm interested too! this is what I found:

https://evidencebasedbirth.com/waterbirth-alter-newborns-microbiome/

I was looking into it before Celina was born because for the first time I was GBS positive and had to consider my options... and I found a lot of studies showing that babies born in water had a massively reduced chance of contracting GBS infections themselves (one study showed that in something like 4600 water births, only ONE infant contracted the infection). So I really wanted to have a water birth for that reason... I didn't because I got out of the tub to have the midwife break my water so that I could be done with labor already haha, and then it turned out to be a blessing because Celina had the shoulder dystocia on the way out so they would have had to drag me out of the tub to correct that! I have given birth on my side the last 4 times and I agree it hurts a lot but I aways feel like I need the support of the bed during that pushing phase. I gave birth on my hands and knees with my first, that was great too (I mean "great" for birth, still intense as heck!) as I had no tearing or injuries.,


----------



## sil

I’m jealous of you ladies and your varying birth position. My hospital in the United states pushes for traditional delivery - laying on back, feet up in those terrible stirrups. I hate it. They also push epidurals. Every time I say I don’t want one, I have doctors coming in trying to convince me to change my mind!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu if I went to the midwife led unit there are 3 pools out of 4 rooms. I’m not sure about delivery suite?! Consultant wants me on delivery suite but I want to talk to my midwife about that and see if I can change that. My first i was on my back legs up... was awful. Second, third and fourth I was kinda on my hands and knees supported by a bed or bean bag. Fifth I was stood up with one leg on the bed.

@sil wow! That must be really tough to not have a choice in how!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Is anyone else having a c section?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu if I went to the midwife led unit there are 3 pools out of 4 rooms. I’m not sure about delivery suite?! Consultant wants me on delivery suite but I want to talk to my midwife about that and see if I can change that. My first i was on my back legs up... was awful. Second, third and fourth I was kinda on my hands and knees supported by a bed or bean bag. Fifth I was stood up with one leg on the bed.
> 
> @sil wow! That must be really tough to not have a choice in how!

Yeah my first I pushed on my back too but wasn’t with midwives only OBs. No way our midwives here would let you push on your back. What position have you thought was the most successful? Do you have a feasible shot at going to midwife unit?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I’m jealous of you ladies and your varying birth position. My hospital in the United states pushes for traditional delivery - laying on back, feet up in those terrible stirrups. I hate it. They also push epidurals. Every time I say I don’t want one, I have doctors coming in trying to convince me to change my mind!!

Oh my that’s like scientifically the worst position to birth in! I guess insurance dictates everything in the Us though right?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Is anyone else having a c section?

Well I haven’t ever before but each birth is different so maybe XD. Yours will be scheduled?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yeah I had to have c section with ds3 so I ve chosen to do it again rather than risk vbac.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Yeah I had to have c section with ds3 so I ve chosen to do it again rather than risk vbac.

It’ll probably be a really good experience for you this time as long as you don’t go into labour first! My friends have been very happy with their scheduled sections.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> It’ll probably be a really good experience for you this time as long as you don’t go into labour first! My friends have been very happy with their scheduled sections.

My last one was scheduled too as he was an unstable lie and kept spinning. It was a great experience and I was only in hospital 24hrs after surgery. Worst bit was waiting all day to go to theatre . It was so hot and obviously not allowed to drink anything.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> My last one was scheduled too as he was an unstable lie and kept spinning. It was a great experience and I was only in hospital 24hrs after surgery. Worst bit was waiting all day to go to theatre . It was so hot and obviously not allowed to drink anything.

Oh right I think I knew that and forgot! Sorry! Well nice you know what to expect and eventually you’ll know when your date is! Do you know when they’ll give you a date?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m glad my labours are quick, I can’t imagine labouring for a long time and being told you can’t eat. They don’t really do that here anymore but they did when I had my first. I only had a muffin the morning I went in for a stress test and they decided to induce me and then couldn’t have anything until after she was born! It was only 4 hrs but I can’t imagine going longer!


----------



## angie90

Hey girls! Just back from hospital following some weird discharge snd water but all okay! Just waiting on results but bakx home! 
I’ll be having a c-section with this one! We had Emergency one with my little boy and they’ve recommended I have another one this time!

anyone else already achey snd struggling get up etc? Feel like I’m full term alresdy hah!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My first was back to back and because of that my contractions slowed right down and I think towards the end DS1 was getting tired! So they made me lay on my back with legs in the air! 

Erm all the upright positions for me have been good. With baby no.5 I didn’t wanna be on my hands and knees and I found standing with a leg up most comfortable.... I was able to deliver him a previous babies have been taken behind me. Baby 4 and 5 both had there bags over them so this time i actually got to see the babies face covered in the sack with waters in it. 

the consultant said because I’m a grand multip (more than 5 births) that my uterus won’t shrink and I’m more likely to bleed.... I’ve never bled more than a normal amount after delivery and my uterus has always shrunk down pretty rapidly after birth so I dunno?! I’m hoping the midwives will allow me on there unit seeing a delivery suite is literally next door if there was an emergency?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet I can imagine a planned section must be much nicer and less stressful. Maybe not the not eating part though! Sucks being hungry and thirsty!

@angie90 I’m glad all is ok! Always best to get these things checked out! Are you happy having a planned section? Must be nice having a date to know that’s when baby will arrive?!


----------



## MrsKatie

@sil I’m in the US too! They are pretty accommodating at the hospitals here in Oregon. Where are you?


----------



## soloso

I will be having a planned csection, I have had 2 emergency sections in the past so this time it will be planned that way. I think it will be at 39 weeks but will know more when I have a consultant appointment after my 20 week scan.
Happy I will be having a section as it's just what I know now, and I think definitely the safety's given I have had 2 previous. My little girl who is 16 months was emergency at 38 weeks exact, I went to hospital to check reduced movements, movements were fine but good job I went as her heart rate was sky high, they couldn't bring it down, then it started dropping, going up and down totally unstable so thry quickly decided she was coming! That makes me really nervous about this time round though, because if I hadn't just decided to get what I thought was reduced movements checked out, who knows what may of happened :( I was hoping they would maybe schedule this section a bit earlier but I don't think thye will, interested and impatieng to talk it over with a consultant though! X


----------



## soloso

Oh and @Suggerhoney good luck at your scan tomorrow! I hope you get some reassuring news and it goes perfectly for you!! :flower:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> Hey girls! Just back from hospital following some weird discharge snd water but all okay! Just waiting on results but bakx home!
> I’ll be having a c-section with this one! We had Emergency one with my little boy and they’ve recommended I have another one this time!
> 
> anyone else already achey snd struggling get up etc? Feel like I’m full term alresdy hah!

I hope the test comes back ok! My SIL had a weird leakage in third tri with her first. She was sure it was her waters but it wasn’t. But it wasn’t pee either. There’s some sort of other fluid that can do a slow leak apparently but not sure what it is. 

honestly I’m only 15 weeks and starting to get uncomfortable. It’s my abdomen feeling so full as I’ve never carried my babies this way before. It’s pushing up into my lungs already and down onto my bladder. Pushing on my stomach and making me have heartburn :(. It’s flipping insane because I’m only just barely 2nd tri. I’m hoping the bump will pop out and it’ll ease? But I think this is just how I’m carrying this time. It sucks lol. 

Good luck with the section - hope the recovery is easy and you don’t go into labour before XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> My first was back to back and because of that my contractions slowed right down and I think towards the end DS1 was getting tired! So they made me lay on my back with legs in the air!
> 
> Erm all the upright positions for me have been good. With baby no.5 I didn’t wanna be on my hands and knees and I found standing with a leg up most comfortable.... I was able to deliver him a previous babies have been taken behind me. Baby 4 and 5 both had there bags over them so this time i actually got to see the babies face covered in the sack with waters in it.
> 
> the consultant said because I’m a grand multip (more than 5 births) that my uterus won’t shrink and I’m more likely to bleed.... I’ve never bled more than a normal amount after delivery and my uterus has always shrunk down pretty rapidly after birth so I dunno?! I’m hoping the midwives will allow me on there unit seeing a delivery suite is literally next door if there was an emergency?!

Interesting about the bleeding. I bled too much with my 3rd but I was at home and just stuck it out. Felt pretty crap for a few days. Nothing life threatening though. I’d say if you’re that close to the delivery suite you should just put your foot down about the midwife unit. Especially if you’ve never hemmoraged before!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

soloso said:


> I will be having a planned csection, I have had 2 emergency sections in the past so this time it will be planned that way. I think it will be at 39 weeks but will know more when I have a consultant appointment after my 20 week scan.
> Happy I will be having a section as it's just what I know now, and I think definitely the safety's given I have had 2 previous. My little girl who is 16 months was emergency at 38 weeks exact, I went to hospital to check reduced movements, movements were fine but good job I went as her heart rate was sky high, they couldn't bring it down, then it started dropping, going up and down totally unstable so thry quickly decided she was coming! That makes me really nervous about this time round though, because if I hadn't just decided to get what I thought was reduced movements checked out, who knows what may of happened :( I was hoping they would maybe schedule this section a bit earlier but I don't think thye will, interested and impatieng to talk it over with a consultant though! X

Your littlest is still young! Is it ok to have a c section again that close to your last surgery?


----------



## sil

MrsKatie said:


> @sil I’m in the US too! They are pretty accommodating at the hospitals here in Oregon. Where are you?

I am in Connecticut. There is one hospital about 40 from me that I hear is great, but in order to deliver there I would have to have all my appointments out that way which is just too much. 

The hospital I deliver at has lovely nurses but it’s very much led by the way they prefer things. I wasn’t forced to have an epidural but I was strongly repetitively encouraged, and I was told I had to be on my back for all 3 deliveries (even the 2 deliveries where I had no pain medications). At my first delivery in 2013 I asked them to leave the cord to let the blood pulse through but they “forgot” and cut it immediately. Very frustrating.


----------



## daniyaaq

I birthed sitting for both girls, really weird but I’m paranoid about pooping in delivery so any other position I would be nervous the whole time. I’ve had such quick births never had time to talk pain meds. 

I’m 14 weeks and already feel like I’m in my third trimester, BH every day, baby is staying really low which worries me a bit.


----------



## soloso

Reiko_ctu said:


> Your littlest is still young! Is it ok to have a c section again that close to your last surgery?

That is soemthign else I will definitely be discussing with the consultant, but my midwife never mentioned anything at my booking in appt. 

From what I have found online the general advice seems to be "In general, you should wait at least 6 months before getting pregnant again after a *C*-*section*. That's the bare minimum needed; some experts suggest it's better to wait 12 to 15 months, while others say 18 to 24 months"

So I guess I will see what they say and if that will be a factor in when they will deliver the baby and what care I will get x


----------



## soloso

By the time this one's due it will of been 22 months since my last cesarean so I'm closer to the 24 month advice than any other x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I am in Connecticut. There is one hospital about 40 from me that I hear is great, but in order to deliver there I would have to have all my appointments out that way which is just too much.
> 
> The hospital I deliver at has lovely nurses but it’s very much led by the way they prefer things. I wasn’t forced to have an epidural but I was strongly repetitively encouraged, and I was told I had to be on my back for all 3 deliveries (even the 2 deliveries where I had no pain medications). At my first delivery in 2013 I asked them to leave the cord to let the blood pulse through but they “forgot” and cut it immediately. Very frustrating.

It’s hard to advocate for yourself too in the midst of contractions. I find it so hard to make decisions and hope the midwives will lead me but they really don’t. They only ask more questions XD

I would really recommend looking into some other positions for pushing because it’s wayyyy easier when you’re not on your back!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I birthed sitting for both girls, really weird but I’m paranoid about pooping in delivery so any other position I would be nervous the whole time. I’ve had such quick births never had time to talk pain meds.
> 
> I’m 14 weeks and already feel like I’m in my third trimester, BH every day, baby is staying really low which worries me a bit.

Didn’t poop for my first 2 deliveries but did a bit with my 3rd... I’ve heard women who are paranoid of it and after labour they’re like, “did I poop? Did I poop?”

I will just tell you all, you will know if you poop. Because of the smell XD I’m sorry it’s gross lol. But the midwives just scoop it up and clean it out of the way in seconds lol.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Didn’t poop for my first 2 deliveries but did a bit with my 3rd... I’ve heard women who are paranoid of it and after labour they’re like, “did I poop? Did I poop?”
> 
> I will just tell you all, you will know if you poop. Because of the smell XD I’m sorry it’s gross lol. But the midwives just scoop it up and clean it out of the way in seconds lol.

I’m not brave enough to ask, I even tell them to discreetly clean up and don’t tell me I much prefer to be ignorant to the fact.

did you feel that you were about to or it just happened?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m not brave enough to ask, I even tell them to discreetly clean up and don’t tell me I much prefer to be ignorant to the fact.
> 
> did you feel that you were about to or it just happened?

I had a hard time getting into my pushing groove with my third because the waters were in between her head and my cervix (I really just needed my waters broken and she popped out) so I was just trying different ways of pushing... and then I smelled it and was like! I pooped!! I didn’t really care tbh and the midwives didn’t say anything and just scooped it away. It probably wasn’t a lot either and I keep my eyes closed during labour almost the entire time so, I didn’t see anything lol! I won’t be pushing that way again with this baby and if they mention breaking my waters I’m going to say hell yes right away!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I had a hard time getting into my pushing groove with my third because the waters were in between her head and my cervix (I really just needed my waters broken and she popped out) so I was just trying different ways of pushing... and then I smelled it and was like! I pooped!! I didn’t really care tbh and the midwives didn’t say anything and just scooped it away. It probably wasn’t a lot either and I keep my eyes closed during labour almost the entire time so, I didn’t see anything lol! I won’t be pushing that way again with this baby and if they mention breaking my waters I’m going to say hell yes right away!

it’s a bit hard and weird with water isn’t it DD2 water didn’t break, midwife popped it with her nail when was already in birth canal.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso it doesn’t bare thinking about an outcome of your didn’t go in. Good job you trusted your instincts. I guess that’s something to ask your consultant if they would consider giving a section just slightly earlier given your past experiences!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i know I pooped with no.2! I was on my hands and knees and she honestly came out with such force like 2 pushes that I done a poo! Haha! Midwife said nothing just wiped it away! I was so caught up in the moment of it all it didn’t really fully register.

@Reiko_ctu i hemmoraged with my molar and that was absolutely awful they only just managed to stop it. I’m taking liquid iron now as I’m usually low in iron so hopefully even if I did bleed I would have a bit more iron in me!

@Suggerhoney goodluck girl!! You and baby boy got this! We are all here waiting for your update! Big hugs xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney good luck today. Enjoy seeing your boy. I'm sure everything is gonna be fine.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hope your ok lovely xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet how are you feeling lovely? Only a few days till your gender scan x


----------



## sil

I pooped with my first. They discretely wiped it away and cleaned it up. They probably see it so often it doesn’t even register. 

with my third I knew I had to pee but it hurt so much I didn’t want to get up. They told me to push and I was on my back with legs up and I peed with such force it went EVERYWHERE. It sprayed all of the nurses and doctors. Everyone had a good laugh. 

birth is messy


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney thinking of you, good luck today!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s the best story! Can you imagine watching that happen!!! Hehe! Birth is certainly messy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet how are you feeling lovely? Only a few days till your gender scan x

I'm starting to get really nervous. I'm preparing myself for another boy which in reality would make things a lot easier and I'm grateful so far baby seems healthy. I ll just have to accept I'm not ment to have a girl. Just hard not to get hopeful as lots if things point to a possible girl.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i can only imagine the want you feel! And how difficult it would be to get your head round! Of course whatever this baby is it will be loved and I guess as long as it’s healthy that’s what matters but I can understand the wanting. I’ve got all crossed that this little bundle is pink!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous. I'm preparing myself for another boy which in reality would make things a lot easier and I'm grateful so far baby seems healthy. I ll just have to accept I'm not ment to have a girl. Just hard not to get hopeful as lots if things point to a possible girl.

That’s the main reason I want another girl, it would just make things so much easier. If we have a boy we will eventually have to move because we don’t have enough bedrooms and I don’t want boys/girls sharing past a certain age... and I have everything for a girl still. It’ll be more expensive to have a boy! That’s just our situation though. I will be happy with a boy but I’d be happier if we had a bigger house and loads of money to buy new clothes XD

crazy how close you are to finding out - you really never know and you
Might be surprised to find a girl in there!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

So scan went really well and all his heart and everything was good. 
Was told that not all downs show ok scan but no soft or hard markers were found. 

We are also still team blue yay:blue:


Feel like a weight has been lifted at long last. 

Next scan is a growth one on 10th June. 


Will add photos later. We have been really busy doing all our food shop.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Excellent news @Suggerhoney. Everything is looking very positive.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney so pleased you got good news! Congratulations it must feel like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here's some pics. 

Sorry not has a chance to catch up on thread


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Excellent news @Suggerhoney. Everything is looking very positive.



Thank you hon. 



sil said:


> @Suggerhoney so pleased you got good news! Congratulations it must feel like a weight has been lifted.


Thank you so much hon. Yes it does it feels like the biggest weight has been lifted.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe look how cute he is.


----------



## soloso

Wow look how big he is now :) so pleased the scan went well for you!! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im so so happy that baby boy is looking good! Hoping this has given you lots of reassurance. What a lovely lot of scan pictures! Such a cute little profile. Congratulations lovely x


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Awe look how cute he is.


He is quite the double of our youngest son. 
I have a scan photo of him at 22 weeks and it's amazing how much they look alike. 




soloso said:


> Wow look how big he is now :) so pleased the scan went well for you!! X


I know he has grown so much since the last scan. 
I forgot u only get head shots from this stage onwards lol.
We didn't have to pay for the photos either hehe. 

Not sure if I will get anymore pics now. They don't tend to give them at growth scans unfortunately. 

Will hopefully be booking a 4D privet scan for 30 weeks. 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney im so so happy that baby boy is looking good! Hoping this has given you lots of reassurance. What a lovely lot of scan pictures! Such a cute little profile. Congratulations lovely x


Thanks so much hon. Its such a huge relief. 
I can't believe how many photos we got. We didn't have to pay for them either hehe. 
Feeling so excited now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Forgot to add the scan pics of our youngest DS at 22 weeks. 
So here he is is


And then this baby


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney that’s amazing they gave you them for free. I’ve had a few scans that they snuck a few free ones in behind. Your boys profiles are very similar! I wonder if they will look alike when bubs is born. I’m so glad things went ok today! You deserve some positivity!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney that’s amazing they gave you them for free. I’ve had a few scans that they snuck a few free ones in behind. Your boys profiles are very similar! I wonder if they will look alike when bubs is born. I’m so glad things went ok today! You deserve some positivity!


Thank you so so much hon. Yes it's definitely about time we got some nice news. It's sure been a long time coming . 

This was our son when he was born and u can see he looks just he does in his scan pic. So I think this one is gonna be the same.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh gosh all these scan pics are making me desperate for June and my scan lol!

today I have had zero nausea but the taste in my mouth has been really bothering me. First day with no nausea though so stoked! It’s 6pm now and It’s usually the worst in the evening so might be feeling queasy later but it’s ok so far. 

I have had the most wicked headache today and was so tired. I woke in the night some time and noticed the headache and it hasn’t gone away all day. Dropped my big girls off at their classes and tried to convince my littlest to play independently so I could rest. Actually took my blood pressure because I never get headaches. The last time I had a headache was when I had Covid over a year ago... if it’s still here tomorrow I might need to get tested :(. I gave my MIL a non-masked hug on Sunday and she had just been immunized a few days prior so I wonder if she was shedding some virus. And my receptionist on Saturday had also had the vaccine the day before...

anyways no idea if there’s anything to that but I don’t ever get headaches. It’s been nice to have a day with no nausea even if the other things were bugging me. I’m sure it’s just time for me to move along from the first tri symptoms and hopefully there’s nothing wrong with baby (you know how you feel somethings wrong when you don’t feel like crap!?!). I wasn’t worrying at all until I just sat down and thought how I haven’t been even the slightest queasy today. Anyways May 31 is next midwife so I’ll hear the hb then if baby is ok!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney what a little poppet! I see what you mean about his profile! Super sweet! Are you gonna go out and buy bubs something now you feel a bit more positive about things?

@Reiko_ctu awesome you had no nausea today! What a difference that makes! Totally feeling you on the taste in your mouth! I’m sure all is ok with baby I reckon it’s about time your nausea/sickness starts easing so I’m sure it’s just that. How’s you head?


----------



## sil

My babes always look just like their ultrasounds too! Here is my first DS at his 20 week ultrasound and birth. 

I haven’t seen this baby since 8 weeks so I am so excited to see it again next week. They change so fast in these early stages


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu I’m so happy for you that sickness it easing. Very good news.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> My babes always look just like their ultrasounds too! Here is my first DS at his 20 week ultrasound and birth.
> 
> I haven’t seen this baby since 8 weeks so I am so excited to see it again next week. They change so fast in these early stages
> 
> View attachment 1098292

I only saw my bean at 9 weeks and it was a bit of a blob so looking forward to seeing their profile! We had an amazing profile shot with our first and just like yours she came out looking just like the sonogram lol!!

my headache has not gone away although it has lessened. And at bedtime I was really nauseated again. Feeling ok this morning but really unsure why I have this headache yuck!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil what a cutie! All these baby pictures are making me feel all gooey!!! 

@Reiko_ctu that sucks you still have this headache. I started getting migraines as part of period and I’ve had a few this pregnancy and they are awful! Hopefully it clears for you soon!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think it may have been DH having the fan on all night and causing a tension HA in my shoulders and the back of my neck. Much better now. Shopped you eldest off to school with her papa and now I’m back in bed while my Little’s play paw patrol and dinosaurs. My youngest is lost without her sisters so I need to figure out something for her in the fall when my two big ones are at their homeschool classes! I would love to do preschool for her but it costs $140 a month and being on mat leave I probably can’t afford that. 

I called the nvp clinic today and they said after having a week of less nausea I can start weaning off my pills! I’m taking 8/day and you wean off one pill at a time, wait 3 days and then try the next if you feel ok. So it’ll be a really long weaning process. But hopefully by 20ish weeks I’ll be off of them, they cost about $130 a month. And now I need to start buying glucose test strips which cost about $100 a month too! So it’d be nice to not have both costs.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil what a cutie! All these baby pictures are making me feel all gooey!!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu that sucks you still have this headache. I started getting migraines as part of period and I’ve had a few this pregnancy and they are awful! Hopefully it clears for you soon!

Do you have your anatomy scan soon?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu yes it’s next Friday morning! Nervous but excited! I wanna know all is well and then we will get excited and start sharing our news! Cannot wait to tell my babies!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu glad it’s better now. Oh hopefully you feel ok enough to start weaning yourself of your meds specially if you have to pay for glucose test strips!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu yes it’s next Friday morning! Nervous but excited! I wanna know all is well and then we will get excited and start sharing our news! Cannot wait to tell my babies!!

Eek a week! So exciting!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu
I hope ure scan comes around quickly hon. So glad ure feeling human again.

@Mummy2Corban
As soon as I get to Vday 24 weeks we will start getting some bits. Not long for ure scan now hon. 

I've been feeling so much better since having mine. We are going into town tomorrow to get some maternity bits. 

Hoping the weather will change soon all we have had is rain rain and more rain. 

I had a nice pair of maternity shorts that I've not even worn yet. 

Seem to be living in maternity jeggings and long sleeved stretchy tops.
Can't wait to wear nice summery stuff. Love having a big bump in summer. 

I've had 2 winter babies and I hated having to wear a coat and having to cover up. 

I really enjoyed being pregnant with DS and he was born in September too. 

September is such a lovely time to have a baby. 
Not to hot and not too cold and great when they are born and u can go on warm day walks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I’m so pleased your feeling better. What are you going to buy tomorrow? Once we’ve told the babies we will probably make a bit of a day of it and go get babies first outfit (they’ve all had a born in 20 - - sleepsuit from next) your not far from V day!

I know what you mean about being pregnant in summer! You get to show off bump more! 

I’m defo feeling baby more too! So with movement and the scan next week I think I will feel like this is actually happening!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Anyone know what to do for a gassy tummy? I ate a bit too much high fibre today I think, between carrots and granola. That’s the only thing I can think. My tummy starting hurting at work (shift went well by the way) and it’s worse now that I’m home! I’m laying down just trying to relax but it’s not nice... would be great to have a great big fart like my hubby can but my body doesn’t work that way XD sorry tmi!

2nd (or 3rd maybe?) day of really little nausea and not feeling too bad at bedtime now. I think I am actually getting past it!!


----------



## daniyaaq

So glad your shift went well. I’m getting hope I’ll be about to follow you and feel some relief


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu no tips for gas I’m afraid! It’s horrible when your so gassy! It’s great your nausea seems to be bogging off! Much needed!

@daniyaaq hopefully you won’t be far behind and will start feeling better soon aswell!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is everyone? I’m still painting everything! DH said every time I’m pregnant I go paint crazy! Which when I look back is totally true. I think I just get it in my head I’m getting ready for baby?!


----------



## sil

I’m so glad that so many of you are finally starting to slowly feel better! My nausea has been improving, but as that goes away my dizzy spells and headaches are becoming more frequent. I feel like I just can’t win. The other day I got up quickly out of my chair to stop DD from doing something dangerous and I got so dizzy that my legs gave out from under me. I was fine but it was a scary moment.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Dizziness is certainly rubbish specially in an instance like that when you gotta be up quick!!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes @daniyaaq really hope your HG starts to clear up soon. I’ll be 16 weeks on Sunday and I think that’s my magic 2nd tri number. Last time I was so much better by 14 weeks compared to this time... this is a harder pregnancy. 

@sil hope your nausea goes away altogether soon too. You might need to try compression stockings for your dizziness! Had that with my 2nd DD and they helped. Sorry about the headaches, that’s rough when there very little you can do. Massage for your neck and shoulders maybe if you can?

@Mummy2Corban gosh you’re crazy painting everything while feeling poorly. You’re amazing haha. I have just been focusing on trying to school the kids and get them back to their normal routines since I’m feeling a bit better. Cooking dinner too. But haven’t cleaned a bit and the house is a mess.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu haha! Yes a little bit crazy! Thing is I feel so much better than I did that the nausea I do get now seems like a walk in the park! When it was 24hr nausea and being sick I didn’t do much at all so now I feel like I’ve a new lease of life! Haha! It’s so good that’s your starting to do things that you couldn’t! Feels good to not feel so rubbish. Wonder if you longer symptoms will mean a blue bundle for you? Or is it the more babies and the older you get things become much harder?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu haha! Yes a little bit crazy! Thing is I feel so much better than I did that the nausea I do get now seems like a walk in the park! When it was 24hr nausea and being sick I didn’t do much at all so now I feel like I’ve a new lease of life! Haha! It’s so good that’s your starting to do things that you couldn’t! Feels good to not feel so rubbish. Wonder if you longer symptoms will mean a blue bundle for you? Or is it the more babies and the older you get things become much harder?!

I think it’s just me being older. My youngest just turned 3 and I haven’t been pregnant in that long! Plus I’m 34 now. The only thing making me think blue is the way I’m carrying (but I’m not sure why that would affect gender) but really my aversions and cravings. I’ve never had a carb and sweet aversion and craved savoury and fresh in all my pregnancies before! So definitely could be a boy. But by the odds in this group I feel like it’s another girl??


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh my the heartburn has set in and it's killing me tonight. I ve messaged my gp and they are doing me some omeprazole but can't get it til tue


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im 36 and I feel as though it’s gotten harder each time! I’m not really sure about carrying I feel as though I’ve carried mine all the same apart from my bump getting smaller each time. We defo need some pink!

@topazicatzbet I was gonna ask you ladies about heartburn! Have you had it previously? Are you babies hairy??? I only had heartburn in my last pregnancy and he was my hairy baby! How are you feeling about tomorrow?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve had bad heartburn with all of them. The first I lived on Milk tontry and settle it and gained a lot of weight the next 2 I went on medication. They all had some hair but ds2 had the most. This is him at 1 week old. 

I'm really nervous for tom I'm dreading feeling the way I did last time. It was horrible.


----------



## angie90

I had no heartburn last time and had such a hairy baby! My friend had it really bad snd he was as bald has they could be haha!! So strange isn’t it!! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oh he is just yummy! Lots of hair! Must be nerve wracking specially if you’ve felt it before. I’m hoping all is ok for tomorrow. Like we’ve said we are here for you if you need us x

@angie90 yeah it is strange. Mine have gotten more hair as I’ve had more! So many people say heartburn equals a hairy baby!?! But clearly not in all cases! Haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oh he is just yummy! Lots of hair! Must be nerve wracking specially if you’ve felt it before. I’m hoping all is ok for tomorrow. Like we’ve said we are here for you if you need us x
> 
> @angie90 yeah it is strange. Mine have gotten more hair as I’ve had more! So many people say heartburn equals a hairy baby!?! But clearly not in all cases! Haha

Ha mine have had more and more hair each time too! My first cutie was bald, and my second had fluffy baby chick hair. Last one had the most gorgeous head of hair XD

Took my girls to the beach today and it was sooo lovely. Now I’ve got a sunburn though. I’m so careful with them and totally forgot about my arms legs and feet. It just takes one at the beginning of summer and I won’t forget again!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ahhh @topazicatzbet he is lush and so much hair. 

I had bad heartburn with dd but she wasn't hairy. And also with ds. He had really dark hair when he was born but not loads then he went bald lol.
My heartburn doesn't normally strike unrill 3rd trimester. They gave me medication for it with our son and it did help a bit. 

Sorry some of you are suffering with it. 
It's not nice at all. 


@Reiko_ctu 
So glad ure not feeing sick now. 

I really hope it eases for the rest of you soon. 

Sorry I've not been on here. 
I've been doing all my laundry and housework and we also popped into our town centre. 

Went In h&m to look at there maternity stuff and it's still mainly winter stuff. I was hoping they wud of had there summer stuff in there by now. 

In the end just brought a few stretchy things in primark. 

Also brought a few makeup bits.
I'm not sure if any of you are into makeup but my trade is hairdressing so I absolutely love love love makeup. 
I have really dry skin. Its always been dry but I think were I'm getting older it's even worse. 

My face gets dry and make up can look cakey but I've found my perfect primer today. 
I've tried so many and this one hands down beats them all. 

If any of u suffer very dry skin on face and love that dewy look then I highly recommend getting Makeup Revolution Glass Skin primer. 
It's amazing. 

Wud definitely avoid if oily tho. 
I'm never oily just dry so this stuff is amazing.
Also brought a highlight and it's blinding hehe.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney you are so busy, would love to get around like that. It often feels weird for me when you northern ladies talk about June July being hot. Its winter here and so bloody cold already. 

@topazicatzbet good luck with your scan today( it’s already Saturday where I am)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney you are so busy, would love to get around like that. It often feels weird for me when you northern ladies talk about June July being hot. Its winter here and so bloody cold already.
> 
> @topazicatzbet good luck with your scan today( it’s already Saturday where I am)

I think you might be one of the only ones in this group going into winter now! The rest of us are getting ready for summer! 

Apparently our city’s spray parks are on now so I will be alternating between the short walk to the spray park and the half hour drive to the beach. Totally forgot to take pics today!!

This will be the most pregnant I’ve ever been in hot weather so I hope I Handle it ok XD. I remember my friend who had a September baby was swollen as anything in august! It gets to be about 35 Celsius here at the hottest for a week or two in august and most of the time around 28 which is very nice! When not pregnant tho...


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu being pregnant in summer is the worst. I was in my 3rd trimester with DD2 in summer, and it was unbearable, so I’m quite ok with this one, though I feel bad for bub being born right as summer starts, it gets all the way up to 45 Celsius here in summer. Horrible, this is how you end up with babies that don’t like clothes, there’s no way he/she will be wearing any.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney do you still work as a hairdresser? Shame H&M didn’t have any summer stuff! I’ve been looking at there stuff online and they have some lovely summery bits. I’m rubbish with make up! At the most my eyelashes see a bit mascara!!!! Haha!


@Reiko_ctu a day at the beach sounds lovely! Isn’t that always the way the kiddies get sun cream but then you never do yourself! It’s lush you have spray parks. We have one not far from us but it gets so stupidly busy it’s not so much fun! We aren’t to far from beaches either.

@daniyaaq thats hot! I do like a summer baby as you get to see their little feet!!

@topazicatzbet thinking of you this morning lovely! I hope all goes well and I look forward to hearing your news. Big hugs x


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney I'm a hairdresser aswell! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 how are you lovely? Have you thought of any names for baby boy?


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban I'm doing good thank u, nearly 18 weeks now, how r u doing? Hubby got to decide on a name, we are calling him raiden xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 the first tri drags so much but now I feel like I can’t believe that some of us are all getting towards the half way mark!!!! Your brave letting DH choose! Haha! It’s a lovely name though! Will you tell people his name now? I’m ok thank you! Just plodding along to my scan next Friday!

@topazicatzbet thinking of you x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well we are team :blue: again and I'm actually feel fine about it. 

He was wriggling around and waving and kicking my bladder. Measuring bang on and looking perfect. We got to see him in 4d too but no pics. He looks so cute.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet congratulations on your baby boy! I’m so pleased he looks good and dates are expected! I’m so happy that your feeling ok about it! Amazing newsx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So what are we now.... 6 boys and 1 girl! This thread is definitely blue! Is anyone else finding out???


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet congratulations on your boy. I’m so glad you are feeling ok about it.


----------



## daniyaaq

October has certainly filled up with boys only, very interesting. Only 3 more October babies. Are you finding out? @Mummy2Corban @Reiko_ctu @sadeyedlady


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It certainly has filled up with boys! I’m pretty sure we are going to find out. Unless at the last minute i chicken out! Hahaha!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban When is your next scan?

i been having lots of dreams that have a boy child in them so I’m convinced I won’t be any help in evening things out.


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have decided to call him Zachary Jay.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Very boy heavy. We're finding out on Wednesday at a private gender scan. Have 2 boys already and would love a girl as this is most definitely our last. Dont think we're capable of making girls though!


----------



## playgirl666

I think because I'm gonna be induced 3 weeks early I'm at my half way point :) I have my 20 week scan in just over 2 weeks, so hopefully all still looks good then, I have brought a few bits for baby xx


----------



## sil

@topazicatzbet congrats on your sweet baby boy! I always love scan pics at this age. You chose a beautiful name


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq my scan is next Friday! So if we do find out it will be less than a week. If I had to pick I’d say boy... I’d feel shocked if it was a girl!

@topazicatzbet i love that name!

@playgirl666 crazy you could be half way! What have you bought?

@sadeyedlady not long then! Exciting! Do you have a feeling what team your on?

what if we are all team blue in October!!!!!!!


----------



## sil

My babies are always born with lots of hair but I’ve actually never had heartburn with any of them! Here is DS1, DS2, and DD all within the first 48 hours of birth.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban I'm feeling boy. Pregnancy has been identical to the previous 2 and carrying the same


----------



## soloso

topazicatzbet said:


> Well we are team :blue: again and I'm actually feel fine about it.
> 
> He was wriggling around and waving and kicking my bladder. Measuring bang on and looking perfect. We got to see him in 4d too but no pics. He looks so cute.
> 
> View attachment 1098345

Congrats! Love his name :) with my daughter her name stuck from the day of the gender scan. I have just booked our private gender scan for 2nd June, can't believe I will know that in just over 2 weeks! Need to get thinking of names, at the moment I am struggling for boys names big time, Evie for a girl has stood out from the start though, but we haven't discussed it much recently. May do a shortlist of top 5 boy and girl names get my partner to do the same, see if we can match up on any haha x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil look at your babies! So so cute! Lots of beautiful hair!

@sadeyedlady that’s what I’d say with this one. I feel like it’s been more similar to my boys! 

@soloso not long for you to find out either! 2nd June is my littlest mans birthday! I do love the name Evie. I’ve stopped thinking about names until we know. I looked a few weeks back but just couldn’t find any that really stood out. I find me and DH just cancel each other out on names!


----------



## playgirl666

I have brought a mammaroo, some bottles and some clothing :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 one of those fancy baby chairs that moves around?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Well we are team :blue: again and I'm actually feel fine about it.
> 
> He was wriggling around and waving and kicking my bladder. Measuring bang on and looking perfect. We got to see him in 4d too but no pics. He looks so cute.
> 
> View attachment 1098345

So so glad you can feel alright with it. You are a true boy mom wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq we find out st anatomy scan on June 18. A long time!

I kinda have the same feeling as @sadeyedlady, that we only make girls so I think it’s probably a girl again. Not mad about that as it would make life easier. I will be happy and surprised it it’s a boy too. With the odds here I really think it’s a girl. 

Ugh I’ve been putting off getting my glucose meter and now I’m really starting to worry about my blood sugar. I read that early high blood sugars can cause birth defects and I’m scared of that. I should’ve started taking them weeks ago and eating a low carb diet. But with the morning sickness some of the stuff that was helping the nausea would’ve been really carb heavy :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I don't don't do it anymore hon.
I still cut the kids hair and anyone I know if they need a haircut I will do it.
Not long now until ure scan hon so exciting.


@daniyaaq
I'm in the south west of England UK.
So we are just going into summer.
Our summers can get hot but normally range around 22 to 24c but we can get heat up to 35c but that doesn't always happen.
We had a few days in early August last year that reached 32c and it was horrible.
But thankfully only lasted a few days.
Normally June and July are very warm but not everyday somedays it can still get a bit chilly.
Normally August is a funny month. We can get warm days but also very wet rainy days and the evenings become much cooler. Very stormy normally in August.
September can be touch and go as well. Sometimes it can be nice, but the last few years autumn has been kicking in in September.
I love being pregnant in summer and showing off my bump. Hated winter and having to hide my bump.
It gets bitterly cold here in the winter.

May is Normally when our weather gets nice and warm but it's been very rainy so far.
Can't wait for Warmer weather and being able to wear my maternity shorts and dresses.:cool:


@topazicatzbet
Congratulations on team blue hon. Loving the name.
I'm still sticking with Harley as a name for this one.
I do love the name Toby and also Albie too but DH is not so keen.
I love the name Ralphy but DH hates it.:(
Still can't believe DH chose Harley it's so out there for him. He named our youngest son too. Tommy-Jay.


sadeyedlady said:


> Very boy heavy. We're finding out on Wednesday at a private gender scan. Have 2 boys already and would love a girl as this is most definitely our last. Dont think we're capable of making girls though!


How exciting can't wait to find out what ure having eeeeeeek.


21 weeks today. 16 weeks until 37 weeks and possibly induction day.
Will get my induction date around 35 weeks. But it's already in the plan for 37 weeks.

We haven't brought anything yet. Only a steriliser.
I haven't announced on social media yet either but as soon as I get to 24 weeks it's all systems go.

I never feel comfortable buying b4 then. I always wait for Vday.

Can't wait to hit 24 weeks.
3 more weeks and counting [-o&lt;


----------



## topazicatzbet

We announced the gender this afternoon. We won't need to buy much as I kept all the clothes from ds3. We will just need some more trousers and jumpers with him being a winter baby and ds 2 and 3 were summer babies.


----------



## Katiedw21

Hey everyone mind if I join? I have been on here for awhile but I thought we were done lol just about finished bf my 1yo and so decided to get on birth control went to the doctor had a positive pregnancy test oops lol so she ordered a scan for later that day since I hadn't had a period in a few months and found out I was about 14weeks 2 days and could already see it was a boy :shock: omg! I am now almost 17 weeks! This will be baby number 8 but 7th boy :rofl: my daughter was not very pleased with us but they are all so excited to have a baby again! They're ages are 18,15,14,10,6,2.5 and 1. I am due October 24th :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow congratulations and welcome


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu thats the problem with 1st tri when you have awful sickness you just don’t care what you eat as you just wanna feel ok. I feel like I just ate rubbish. Hopefully that’s not the case. Maybe if your concerned it might be a good idea to get a meter so you can keep an eye!

@Suggerhoney bet it’s handy being a hairdresser being able to cut the kiddies hair and stuff. I love your name choice but also think Albie and Ralphy are cute. 3 weeks till you can full on relax!

@topazicatzbet what an amazing announcement! I love it!

@Katiedw21 wow!!! What a story!!!! Congratulations and hey! I mean of course you can join.... just adding another blue one to our already very blue thread! Hahaha!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I did pick up a meter this afternoon after work. Now just to get past the anxiety of using it... I’m always so nervous of what the results will be, ignorance is bliss. 

I have felt a few niggles from baby so that’s reassuring. Just have to wait so long for the anatomy scan to see all the right parts etc. With the lesser care we’re getting cause of Covid I’m getting more nervous compared to any of my previous babies. The tech at my 9 week scan said everything looked perfectly healthy at that point but there’s still a few things to develop in the few weeks after that so hopefully my blood sugars were good enough at that point it didn’t do any damage.


----------



## daniyaaq

Katiedw21 said:


> Hey everyone mind if I join? I have been on here for awhile but I thought we were done lol just about finished bf my 1yo and so decided to get on birth control went to the doctor had a positive pregnancy test oops lol so she ordered a scan for later that day since I hadn't had a period in a few months and found out I was about 14weeks 2 days and could already see it was a boy :shock: omg! I am now almost 17 weeks! This will be baby number 8 but 7th boy :rofl: my daughter was not very pleased with us but they are all so excited to have a baby again! They're ages are 18,15,14,10,6,2.5 and 1. I am due October 24th :wacko:

what a story, can’t imagine flying through first trimester without knowing it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> what a story, can’t imagine flying through first trimester without knowing it.

Yeah girl that ain’t our story! Lol I have friends like that, definitely jealous. I’d never stop having babies!!

Is anything improving for you today?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah girl that ain’t our story! Lol I have friends like that, definitely jealous. I’d never stop having babies!!
> 
> Is anything improving for you today?

Definitely improving, managed to get through yesterday with minimal nausea during the day. I do tend to feel it when I start to get hungry, then it hits at night alongside heartburn.

DP bought me a pregnancy pillow, though I struggled to fall asleep, when I did sleep it was the best sleep I’ve had since getting pregnant


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Definitely improving, managed to get through yesterday with minimal nausea during the day. I do tend to feel it when I start to get hungry, then it hits at night alongside heartburn.
> 
> DP bought me a pregnancy pillow, though I struggled to fall asleep, when I did sleep it was the best sleep I’ve had since getting pregnant

Well that’s really promising. Even a bit of relief gives you hope. Are you on anything for heartburn this time? Definitely feeling it over here when I go too long without a snack, or when I eat too much! But other than that I think I’m clear of it, just have to see if I can slowly wean off the pills. I can’t remember when I stopped last pregnancy but I didn’t manage to get off them until 30 weeks with my first pregnancy!!

gosh you guys it’s sucks so bad having to wait for my anatomy scan! 34 days!! Seems like forever!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well that’s really promising. Even a bit of relief gives you hope. Are you on anything for heartburn this time? Definitely feeling it over here when I go too long without a snack, or when I eat too much! But other than that I think I’m clear of it, just have to see if I can slowly wean off the pills. I can’t remember when I stopped last pregnancy but I didn’t manage to get off them until 30 weeks with my first pregnancy!!
> 
> gosh you guys it’s sucks so bad having to wait for my anatomy scan! 34 days!! Seems like forever!

I’m going to have to talk to my doctor about the heartburn. I was using gaviscon but it makes 0 difference now. It’s a struggle to fall asleep. I’m struggling with snacks, my usual go to snack is fruits but that seems to be an aversion for me, started with grapes and now it’s basically any fruit I eat, I have nut allergies so currently that leaves me eating carrots. 

haha I’m not even counting when my next scan is, seems so far away to torture myself.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m going to have to talk to my doctor about the heartburn. I was using gaviscon but it makes 0 difference now. It’s a struggle to fall asleep. I’m struggling with snacks, my usual go to snack is fruits but that seems to be an aversion for me, started with grapes and now it’s basically any fruit I eat, I have nut allergies so currently that leaves me eating carrots.
> 
> haha I’m not even counting when my next scan is, seems so far away to torture myself.

Oh wow that sucks. I can’t lay on my right side anymore because of the heartburn but if I’m on my left it doesn’t bug me. But my left shoulder is tired of being slept on. 

I’ve been eating veggies and dip for my snacks mostly, and lots of nuts (craving - and not raw, like sweet and spicy ones XD) but if you can’t have nuts that mostly just leaves cheese and carbs!?! So hard when you have aversions. I’ve been able to get over most of them with just mind over matter and they haven’t made me throw up. Except candy and ice cream still make me barf if I try a little.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh wow that sucks. I can’t lay on my right side anymore because of the heartburn but if I’m on my left it doesn’t bug me. But my left shoulder is tired of being slept on.
> 
> I’ve been eating veggies and dip for my snacks mostly, and lots of nuts (craving - and not raw, like sweet and spicy ones XD) but if you can’t have nuts that mostly just leaves cheese and carbs!?! So hard when you have aversions. I’ve been able to get over most of them with just mind over matter and they haven’t made me throw up. Except candy and ice cream still make me barf if I try a little.

it’s actually quite weird. I can eat fruits, that’s not a problem I even enjoy eating them but the last 2 weeks I’ve only vomited after I eat fruits. So staying away from them actually keeps the vomiting away. 

the whole left thing for me doesn’t work because nausea is the worst when I’m on my left side.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Anyone looking for old Irish names that are actually Irish this is a great website.

Traditional Irish Boys' Names: A-C


----------



## daniyaaq

Baby names are going to be such a challenge for me, especially the part where DP wants an input. So I’m not even going to think about it for now, letting him do the thinking.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Sometimes its easier. DP never likes any of the names I do.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

If we find out next week I slightly look forward to only having to pick either a boys name or girls name. Even though I feel as though this thread is only producing boys so it’s got to be a boy right?


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> If we find out next week I slightly look forward to only having to pick either a boys name or girls name. Even though I feel as though this thread is only producing boys so it’s got to be a boy right?

Definitely the months of the boys. Can’t believe it’s only next week you might know.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I think we decided that if we do find out that I will find out and order some party stuff and a gender cannon or balloon and Then the following Saturday we will do a special gender reveal breakfast for the kiddies and to DH. Then go out for lunch and buy Babies 1st outfit. So I’ll know for a whole week and no one else will.


----------



## daniyaaq

Another gender reveal how exciting. I’m sure you can handle that, I’m surprised you been able to keep the pregnancy from the kids for so long.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! Well I’ve noticed a few looks at my tummy but I had a little mummy tummy anyway so kinda jus rolling with that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Katiedw21 said:


> Hey everyone mind if I join? I have been on here for awhile but I thought we were done lol just about finished bf my 1yo and so decided to get on birth control went to the doctor had a positive pregnancy test oops lol so she ordered a scan for later that day since I hadn't had a period in a few months and found out I was about 14weeks 2 days and could already see it was a boy :shock: omg! I am now almost 17 weeks! This will be baby number 8 but 7th boy :rofl: my daughter was not very pleased with us but they are all so excited to have a baby again! They're ages are 18,15,14,10,6,2.5 and 1. I am due October 24th :wacko:


Wowsers what a amazing story. Glad to have you on board and massive congratulations on ure surprise pregnancy. So cool u skipped the whole first trimester. 
Wow I'm on number 6 and thought that was alot. Ure a supper mum. 
I'm 41 so dought there will be anymore after this one but definitely not ruling it out completely hehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 

I love my pregnancy pillow so much its like sleeping on a cloud. Even now with the big bump its still so comfy. 


@playgirl666 

I really wud like to get a momaroo but so expensive. 
I will be keeping a look out for second hand ones when I get further along. Sometimes they go for about 70 quid which I wudnt mind. But brand new is way to expensive


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney not sure I’ll remember what to sleep without it after this.

little one is just resting on my bladder it’s annoying. I keep feeling like I’m busting except it’s only a trickle when I go.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu I started rewatching 24 this morning. Every time I see your name pop up it reminded me of it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney not sure I’ll remember what to sleep without it after this.
> 
> little one is just resting on my bladder it’s annoying. I keep feeling like I’m busting except it’s only a trickle when I go.


They really are the best. I had one with our youngest. But the one u have now is so much better. It wasn't expensive either. I absolutely love it. Every pregnant womon needs a pregnancy pillow. :cloud9:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu I started rewatching 24 this morning. Every time I see your name pop up it reminded me of it!

Ha that’s so awesome! I didn’t think anyone would ever get that reference! Does the show hold up against the test of time? I’ve never rewatched since back in the day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney not sure I’ll remember what to sleep without it after this.
> 
> little one is just resting on my bladder it’s annoying. I keep feeling like I’m busting except it’s only a trickle when I go.

Yeah babe is pushing on my bladder too. Never happened before third tri before and it’s annoying!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I think we decided that if we do find out that I will find out and order some party stuff and a gender cannon or balloon and Then the following Saturday we will do a special gender reveal breakfast for the kiddies and to DH. Then go out for lunch and buy Babies 1st outfit. So I’ll know for a whole week and no one else will.

That sounds like the sweetest idea!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> If we find out next week I slightly look forward to only having to pick either a boys name or girls name. Even though I feel as though this thread is only producing boys so it’s got to be a boy right?

I think the opposite. If we haven’t found out yet we’re likely to have girls just to even out the odds!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well you would think with only 3 of us left in October to find out you would think there must be a girl in there somewhere!!! Surely we can’t have a total blue month!!!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Well you would think with only 3 of us left in October to find out you would think there must be a girl in there somewhere!!! Surely we can’t have a total blue month!!!!!!!

I think they’re all girls tbh. This happened in my last group. The entire first half of the group was blue and then it was all pink!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Unless November is our pink month!!! I’ll be more surprised if this bubba is a pink bundle. Less than I week till I know!!! My scan is 8.30am.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney which pillow do you use? I’ve been looking into getting one. I’ve never used ones in previous pregnancies


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Unless November is our pink month!!! I’ll be more surprised if this bubba is a pink bundle. Less than I week till I know!!! My scan is 8.30am.

You’re right the front page is hilarious, all October is blue XD. I’m oct 31 but originally nov 1 so who knows XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

A whole lot of blue storks! Haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So what appointments do we have this week ladies?

At some point I’ll have my 16 week midwife phone call and Friday is 20 week scan day!


----------



## playgirl666

18 days until my 20 week scan, just praying all still looks ok xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney which pillow do you use? I’ve been looking into getting one. I’ve never used ones in previous pregnancies


I got this one hon



I'm due September and in our September due date group 0it's mainly boys too, but there are some girls. The September group is quite small. There was more ladies but alot of them vanished and one lady lost her baby at just over 13 weeks. She was having a girl bless her.

I reckon November will be girls and maybe the December group?


@Mummy2Corban
Hope ure scan comes around quickly hon.
Literally can't wait to find out what ure having. I wonder if u will be team pink?

@playgirl666
Hope that time flys hon. It's such a scary scan but I just know it will be perfect.


Anyway so I think my bump this time is going to be high.
I carried our oldest ds High like a table.
But Tommy I carried very very low.
It's definitely much higher this time and i think as I get bigger and bigger it will keep getting higher.


So this was me at almost 25 weeks with Tommy (our youngest)
Very low.


And me today at 21+1 weeks.


Definitely alot higher this time. What u all thinking?

Totally loving my bump. I'm still very comfortable and not in any pain.
I know as time goes on and I get bigger it will get uncomfortable but right now I feel great.

Feeling extremely blessed right now.
Love feeing him kick and noticed he is very active late at night and very early in the morning.

Getting so broody now which I know is strange because I'm pregnant but I can't wait to have him in my arms.

I pray for all of us here that we all make it to full term and have very healthy babies.
[-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I’ve a few things keeping me busy this week so hopefully the week won’t drag! Just hope baby is all happy and healthy in there! I’ve never wanted to know what flavour baby is so it’s a bit strange knowing by the end of the week I could know!

yes I would say bump looks higher this time round!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney look at that beautiful bump. I’m still quite flat, can see a bit is coming but nothing noticeable. 

I’m convinced all of October is going to be blue and then we will have lots of pink in November.


----------



## sil

I finally have my ultrasound this week! It’s on Wednesday and I’ll be 13 weeks exactly.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil exciting to see baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney I’ve a few things keeping me busy this week so hopefully the week won’t drag! Just hope baby is all happy and healthy in there! I’ve never wanted to know what flavour baby is so it’s a bit strange knowing by the end of the week I could know!
> 
> yes I would say bump looks higher this time round!


Awwww yeah I tried to keep really busy to make the time go by quicker. 
I love finding out gender it's so exciting. But I felt like my excitement was stollen this time because of the high risk screening results. 
I think that's why I was so extremely anxious for the Anomaly scan. 
I do feel so much better now and alot more positive since having it. 
Sometimes tho I will get that 'but what if he does have downs and the scans are not picking it up,. 
But i quickly shooo those doughts away. 
Something inside me is telling me my baby boy is healthy. 
Even with that bleed at Almost 15 weeks something deep inside me was telling me everything was going to be ok. 
It wud be nice knowing for sure but for now I just have to keep trusting in Jesus and staying positive and faithful. 




daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney look at that beautiful bump. I’m still quite flat, can see a bit is coming but nothing noticeable.
> 
> I’m convinced all of October is going to be blue and then we will have lots of pink in November.


U will Just pop over night hon. Ure wake up one morning and be like oh hello lol. 




sil said:


> I finally have my ultrasound this week! It’s on Wednesday and I’ll be 13 weeks exactly.


Not long hon. Is that the dating scan? U will get ure official due date how exciting. 

Not long until 2nd tri now hon yay. 



I've noticed alot of ladies that were in here haven't been on here for ages. 
I really hope they are ok


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah we have a few ladies that have not posted for some time. I’m also hoping all is good with them.


----------



## sil

daniyaaq said:


> Yeah we have a few ladies that have not posted for some time. I’m also hoping all is good with them.

I noticed that too. I feel like a huge chunk of November went missing


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Yeah we have a few ladies that have not posted for some time. I’m also hoping all is good with them.

I think some people just leave the boards once they are done TTC. Tbh, I’m kinda annoyed that they join the group and just take off... it really annoys me looking at the first page and seeing ladies who I have no idea who they are XD. I get not having time for the forums but then just don’t join and put your name on the first page :-k

Anyways that’s neither here nor there. So excited to see your baby @Mummy2Corban !!! Please find out gender and tell usss!!!

nothing pregnancy related up for me this week, my girls have the Last day at their Wednesday class so have to get some thank you/end of year gifts for their teachers!


----------



## daniyaaq

Decided to brave it this morning, just got to the office. Now to see how long I last. I still get pretty exhausted and need a few naps in the day so will be interesting trying to get through the day without one.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Decided to brave it this morning, just got to the office. Now to see how long I last. I still get pretty exhausted and need a few naps in the day so will be interesting trying to get through the day without one.

Hope it goes well! I know what you mean - I always need to have a lay down during the day. Luckily my youngest still naps so we nap together while the big girls play in the backyard or have screen time. 

When we started homeschooling 2 years ago I eliminated screen time except for Friday night family movie and Saturday night video games... and since I’ve been sick they’ve been having hours of screen time every day and their attitudes are showing it. Need to wean them off thinking they can watch screens every day now!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hope it goes well! I know what you mean - I always need to have a lay down during the day. Luckily my youngest still naps so we nap together while the big girls play in the backyard or have screen time.
> 
> When we started homeschooling 2 years ago I eliminated screen time except for Friday night family movie and Saturday night video games... and since I’ve been sick they’ve been having hours of screen time every day and their attitudes are showing it. Need to wean them off thinking they can watch screens every day now!!

i know what you mean, at the start of Covid unfortunately screen time became a thing for us too and the girls attitude is stinking.


----------



## daniyaaq

And I just spent 20 minutes in the bathroom looking at my bump. It shows in my work clothes, looking ugly, most of it still bloat because I can swallow it but honestly who wants to walk around swallowing they stomach, not me. So it’s out in open.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Uh that’s the worst stage. I’m back at work now but I’m not in fitted maternity clothes, just a loose workout top and I’m really hoping my clients don’t think I just got fat in the belly lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> And I just spent 20 minutes in the bathroom looking at my bump. It shows in my work clothes, looking ugly, most of it still bloat because I can swallow it but honestly who wants to walk around swallowing they stomach, not me. So it’s out in open.

Is there something you could wear that would be a bit more flattering!?! Lol!


----------



## daniyaaq

I probably just need to update my wardrobe. I usually wear tight fitting clothes so that’s where the problem is. I probably don’t need maternity clothes as such just some loose fitting dresses and tops.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I probably just need to update my wardrobe. I usually wear tight fitting clothes so that’s where the problem is. I probably don’t need maternity clothes as such just some loose fitting dresses and tops.

Yeah totally. How did the day end up going at work so far?


----------



## soloso

Official nhs 12 week scan for me today! However Im already into my 13th week, can't wait to see baby looking like a proper baby!! And to have my official due date :) will update later x


----------



## daniyaaq

End of the day going to be heading home. I made it alright but I feel bad because I’m exhausted which means I’m going straight to bed and won’t see the girls much.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its great you completed a day but sorry your exhausted! Hopefully you get to see your girls before bed. It’s still cold here so I’m still wearing a coat... hopefully I’ll be under wraps until we announce. The bloated stage is rubbish! 

@soloso hope all goes well lovely! Exciting to see how much your DD will change. I was 13 weeks at mine but got put forward 11 days. Let us know how it all goes!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I always wonder how @wrapunzel is too? Looks like she hasn’t been on in ages. The November ladies are quiet hopefully all is ok with them and they are just to busy to get on here.... or maybe it’s just the first tri being a bit sucky! If any of you read this I hope your all ok x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

20 weeks today so half way of all goes ok! Even though with my change in dates and my history I feel as though I’ll go over. Would be good if if more mid October as the babies half a week off at the end of October so would be great having DH at home that week!


----------



## sil

Ladies, I woke up today feeling great! No headache. No nausea. Just like a completely normal human being. I can hardly believe it!


----------



## daniyaaq

Got home after work and managed a little family time with everyone before going to bed. Fell asleep straight away, but now it’s midnight and I’m wide awake with heartburn. You just can’t win can you?

@sil so awesome you feeling great today. I’m not quite at the no nausea at all but definitely gone down a lot. I was on my feet quite a bit all day without feeling queasy or vomiting which is a huge improvement.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s awesome news! Makes such a difference doesn’t it!

@daniyaaq i find sleeping on and off! Sometimes I sleep great other nights I’m awake fidgeting or my legs are restless... not quite full on restless legs but nearly that feeling of that makes sense. So good that you had a fairly good day without being sick or feeling to queasy!

hopefully a few of you are now coming out the other end!!!! My nausea is getting less too! We got this ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso I hope all is ok x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

soloso said:


> Official nhs 12 week scan for me today! However Im already into my 13th week, can't wait to see baby looking like a proper baby!! And to have my official due date :) will update later x

Yay hope you get some cute pics!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gosh my three girls are just at Each other. I got up to get them breakfast and came back for a rest in my bed for a bit and they’re just bickering. I’m tired and wish they would just get along. Grr!

they are having trouble sharing the swing in our backyard... and the other day i gave them a big talk about sharing. I said when this baby comes and grows a bit there’s going to be another sibling to share with. My eldest was quiet for a minute and then said “I don’t think I want another then!” Lol! I said it’s too late now!!


----------



## soloso

Scan was great, baby wasn't lying in a good position so made it hard work for the songropher tehe. They put me at 14 weeks today which I'm super happy with because before it wouldn't of been 14 weeks till Friday, so new official due date is 15th November :D



Love baby's little nose and mouth in this! Seems much more real after today x


----------



## sil

@soloso congrats!! What a beautiful scan pic. I can’t wait for mine in two days. It’s always nice to be put forward!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@soloso what a cutie. Love those pics at this stage! Definitely a real life baby in there lol!!

guys I’m feeling bummed because after about 4 days of no nausea, it slowly started showing up again. It’s mild but I feel just blah and have this gross taste in my mouth that makes it worse. Gosh I thought I’d feel better at 16 weeks... still mildly nauseous all day and it really sucks. I don’t know how I’m going to enjoy this pregnancy at all if it doesn’t clear up.


----------



## sil

@Reiko_ctu im sorry that is just awful. I’m hoping it’s a fluke and you feel better tomorrow


----------



## soloso

@sil thankyou! Can't wait to see your scan pics, not long to to at all! Wonder if you'll get bumped forward any days too:) glad to hear you are feeling better also

But sorry to hear you have felt rubbish again @Reiko_ctu! I hope it's just a bad day and you do continue feeling better x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso what a cute picture! Proper little button nose. Yay to being put forward a few days! 

@Reiko_ctu as mine got better I still had days that it came back in waves. Never as bad as before but still yuk. Hoping tomorrow brings a better day!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@soloso 
Awwww hello baby. Amazing being put forward isn't it. My original due date going by AF was 7th October and ovulation was 30th September. 
I got put forward a whole 12 days from AF and 5 days extra then Ovulation. I Went from 12 to 13 weeks just like that was awesome. 
In my early scans I was measuring bang on for when I ovulated so wasn't expecting to be put forward at all. 
I do love it when that happens. 
So glad ure scan went well. 
And welcome to the 2nd trimester woop woop \\:D/


Happy 20 weeks @Mummy2Corban feels good doesn't it. 
Half way yay:yipee:


So as I spoke to soon about feeling so great. 

The leg cramps have started. 
Last night I woke up 3 times with leg cramp. 
I had terrible leg and foot cramps with DS. Leg cramps I can just about put up with but it's still annoying. 
I just hope the foot cramps don't start because there agony. 
Also have a bit of sore throat but not too bad. 

I have booked my next midwife appointment. I've not seen her since I was 8 weeks pregnant. 
Anyway I'm booked in for 16th June at 25+4 weeks. 
I have a growth scan on 10th June and a consultant appointment on 2nd June. 
Another consultant appointment 31st June so appointments are definitely rolling in. 


So we have had thunder today and lots of heavy rain and hale. 
Normally May is lovely here but it's been propprr shit lol. 

Hope the weather warms up and gets nice soon. 
Can't believe summer is almost here yay :yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm gonna change my signature again I get bored haha. Please ignore my changing signatures ladies I like to change the colour up and stuff. I may add the fruit one as well I mean May as well have 3 hehe.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney it feels crazy to be half way! I can’t believe I’m here! As worried as I am about Friday I’m so excited to see baby again. 

Your going to be pretty busy in June with all those appointments! How often do you have growth scans? You’ll get to see lots of little man. Are you still going to book a 4d scan?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney it feels crazy to be half way! I can’t believe I’m here! As worried as I am about Friday I’m so excited to see baby again.
> 
> Your going to be pretty busy in June with all those appointments! How often do you have growth scans? You’ll get to see lots of little man. Are you still going to book a 4d scan?


Ure be fine hon. Hope it comes around quickly for you. 
They want me to have growth scans at 24 28 32 and 36 weeks, with induction at 37 weeks. 
So yes lots of appointments haha. 
I will be regularly monitored in 3rd trimester too. 
July Aug and and September will be crazy too. 
Worked out if I am induced at 37 weeks that's the 4th September. 
Still feels like ages away.
Haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hehehe! I’m liking the change! Lots of scans then! I wonder what they will say about baby’s size and how big he will actually be. Just out of curiosity do any of your babies share rooms? How do you work it?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney hehehe! I’m liking the change! Lots of scans then! I wonder what they will say about baby’s size and how big he will actually be. Just out of curiosity do any of your babies share rooms? How do you work it?


I bet i end up changing my signature a few more times b4 baby comes lol. I get bored and like playing lol.

Yes it will be very interesting.
Tbh I won't be paying much interest to the weights they give because I know growth scans are so inaccurate.
Was told dd was 7lbs already at 35 weeks and had her 4 days later she was a tiny 5lb 7oz.

And with Tommy at 33 weeks he was so say 7lbs. I even got asked it i had gestational diabetes because they said he was so big and wud be up to 9 to 10lb even at 37 weeks.
I had him at 37+3 weeks and he was 7lbs 6oz haha.
I spent weeks panicking about having a ginormous baby and my midwife was the one who told me not to worry.
She said there is no way they can know the weight because u can't put a pair of scales in there and weigh baby.
She said the growth scans are always out up to 2lbs either way.
But I still panicked. Then when he was born I was like hes tiny.
Haha.

I can still suck my belly in which is weird so definitely not all baby.

I expect to have around a 7 to 8lb baby.

But I keep getting 6lb something in my head so wud be well weird if he was 6lbs something when born.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My biggest was my 2nd. 
They told me he was small and I went over due by 2 weeks and he was 8lb 15. 
I know in grand scale of things that's not that big and the average now is 9lbs but for me. 
I'm tiny, that was huge. 
He got very stuck. Had to have forceps and he was born purple and not breathing. 
That was with the ex.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I’ve heard so many stories of scans being so wrong! I guess apart from my nephew they said he would be bigger and he was. Would be so weird if baby boy was 6lb. All of mine have been 8lb so I think this one will be the same if I go all the way. I was 10lb 9oz so I thought my babies would be big!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban its sooo amazing you’re halfway!! That’s so exciting! Such a milestone. Can’t wait for that point. Feeling baby and properly showing by then. Although the body tends to be a bit more sore at that point!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney I’ve heard so many stories of scans being so wrong! I guess apart from my nephew they said he would be bigger and he was. Would be so weird if baby boy was 6lb. All of mine have been 8lb so I think this one will be the same if I go all the way. I was 10lb 9oz so I thought my babies would be big!


Oh wow hon. I was 5lbs. 
App it goes by both us and father. My DH was 8lb 7oz. 
All our babies have been 7lbs something apart from dd but she was premmie and wud of been 7lbs something if I wud of gone full term.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had my first braxton hicks contraction last night. Not painful at all but bump went really hard and tight then released.
I started getting them at 21 weeks with our youngest son so new they wud start soon. 
So crazy how are bodies start practicing months b4 giving birth.


----------



## daniyaaq

@soloso love a good bump up. Cute baby. 

@Suggerhoney i been wanting to change my tickers but as usual I have forgotten how to do it ](*,)
Interestingly Braxton hicks start as early as 6 weeks we just don’t feel them. I only know this because my stupid body decided to start feeling mine at 13 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @soloso love a good bump up. Cute baby.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i been wanting to change my tickers but as usual I have forgotten how to do it ](*,)
> Interestingly Braxton hicks start as early as 6 weeks we just don’t feel them. I only know this because my stupid body decided to start feeling mine at 13 weeks.

Yeah I just felt my first BH today, kinda funny to feel such a small belly getting hard!


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @soloso love a good bump up. Cute baby.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i been wanting to change my tickers but as usual I have forgotten how to do it ](*,)
> Interestingly Braxton hicks start as early as 6 weeks we just don’t feel them. I only know this because my stupid body decided to start feeling mine at 13 weeks.


Wow I did not know that hon. 6 weeks is so supper dupper early too. Our bodies are so amazing. I do find tho that mine start getting painful around 29 weeks. 


I tried getting the ticker u have but can't do it lol. 
With mine u just click on them then add what ticker and slider u want and ure details then click on forums and its the BB code u want. U copy and paste that into ure signature. 

It took me a while to work it out lol. 

Watch mine change a few more times yet b4 baby comes. I get so bored and like playing with it hehe.


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks @Suggerhoney 

I really wish this child would get out of my pelvis. It’s becoming so uncomfortable


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Anyone feeling super heavy preggo vag yet? This is too early for it but I guess 4th baby :shock: Feel like with my third I didn’t feel it till way past 30 weeks. Ugh. 

I’m honestly the worst preggo in the world and such a whiner XD

I’m glad you ladies let me whine to you because we’ve been in Covid lockdown since November and can’t see anyone except our household.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Anyone feeling super heavy preggo vag yet? This is too early for it but I guess 4th baby :shock: Feel like with my third I didn’t feel it till way past 30 weeks. Ugh.
> 
> I’m honestly the worst preggo in the world and such a whiner XD
> 
> I’m glad you ladies let me whine to you because we’ve been in Covid lockdown since November and can’t see anyone except our household.

Me :hi: right here. Pregnancy is the worst. I feel like I’m in the third trimester, baby is right down there, I’m feeling heavy and uncomfortable, I can’t even spread my legs too far apart. I really tried the while enjoying a pregnancy but I’m just not.

I’m trying to find things to do to make the time pass quickly except Covid just makes everything hard so I’m watching the countdown everyday and October/November seems forever away.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Me :hi: right here. Pregnancy is the worst. I feel like I’m in the third trimester, baby is right down there, I’m feeling heavy and uncomfortable, I can’t even spread my legs too far apart. I really tried the while enjoying a pregnancy but I’m just not.
> 
> I’m trying to find things to do to make the time pass quickly except Covid just makes everything hard so I’m watching the countdown everyday and October/November seems forever away.

ok I’m sooo glad I’m not the only one. I saw a mom mention it at 20 weeks and thought that was early and boom, it’s hit me this week and I feel like I’m in third tri! I actually remember the relief after birthing my 2nd like, thank god my vag is back to normal XD. Sorry so TMI lol!!! I also have done pelvic physio after my third and that was amazing, but I think I probably need to work on some kegels for this heavy feeling. 

Last summer we walked to the spray park 15 mins from our house at least 4 times a week... I don’t think I can make that walk with the way I’m feeling XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Today is a lot harder for me at work so definitely be staying home tomorrow. Accidentally swung out of bed one leg at a time this morning and the pain has been constant all day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh ladies I don’t envy that heavy feeling. I’m not feeling it yet but I know what you mean and it’s horrible. My aches and pains come when I get bigger so I’ve a little bit before I proper get my moan on! Moan away though ladies as we all know how you feel!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban compared to us it does seem that you guys are just sailing through but I’m sure that’s not true you have your own ailments and groans.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think we all have our moans don’t we. I’m tired and I don’t feel great but compared to upto week 14-15 I feel so much better that I’m happy with that. Like I say I have a small window when I don’t feel sick and I feel ok then all the aches and pains set in. I get uncomfortable so don’t worry your not alone!


----------



## sil

Speaking of covid, I am feeling really anxious over here. I’m not yet vaccinated. Over here in United states it’s recommended for pregnant women but I was holding off since I was not at a very high exposure risk. I have been going back and forth about wanting to get it and was waiting for a little more concrete research to come out

Now they lifted the mask mandate. The CDC said if you are vaccinated you no longer need a mask indoors and you no longer need to distance. All of the grocery stores near me are dropping their mask orders as of tomorrow. I’m terrified to go shopping now - I know there is a huge portion of the population that still isn’t vaccinated here and will no longer be wearing masks. It feels so premature to me. I wish they’d wait until numbers were way down and children were vaccinated too. I’m terrified for my 3 kids and myself.

I am now trying to decide if I hurry up to get the vaccine to protect myself since we no longer are protected by mask and distancing mandates, or if I basically make DH who has had his do every single thing for the next half year.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil that’s so scary I can’t believe they would drop the mandates with so many cases still. Australia has virtually no community transmissions and we still have restrictions stopping distancing and masks indoors when you can’t distance. 

sorry you put in such a tough spot.


----------



## sil

They are running on the “honor system” saying if you aren’t vaccinated to still mask up, but I’m sorry - the majority of people here who won’t vaccinate because they don’t believe in the vaccine definitely won’t be masking up. There is no passport system and 0 way of checking. It leaves the children and those of us not vaccinating or hesitant because of medical reasons so vulnerable and forced into an unfair unsafe situation.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> I think we all have our moans don’t we. I’m tired and I don’t feel great but compared to upto week 14-15 I feel so much better that I’m happy with that. Like I say I have a small window when I don’t feel sick and I feel ok then all the aches and pains set in. I get uncomfortable so don’t worry your not alone!

I know there are some women who totally breeze through pregnancy but I always say that any pregnancy symptoms are really hard to deal with. I have patients who have sore knees and that’s all, but it’s really really hard for them. I know any level of nausea is hard. I try to give all pregnant mamas the benefit of the doubt lol! I’ve always felt that way. 

however this time I’ve had a few people text me saying “I know how bad the nausea is in first tri, it’s so hard isn’t it!” Like they know how I feel with HG when they had normal MS. If you can move out of bed, manage to shower, walk to your kitchen and manage to get and keep any amount of food down you really don’t know how bad HG is XD. I couldn’t move for weeks without vomiting and it wasn’t like, ok I did it once now I’m good to go. Get up, vomit, shower, vomit, get dressed, vomit. Anyways glad I’m through that worst part of it and wouldn’t wish it on anyone. I know that if I had normal MS I would still complain like heck but I would be able to function a lot better and push through it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@sil i know what you mean. Covid is still a very big thing here and we’ve only just started getting broadly vaccinated this past 5-6 weeks. 

I honestly was not worried about it before I was pregnant. My whole family has had it, and for my nuclear family we had no serious symptoms... not true for my extended family but I think, for ourselves, if we were to get it again we would have similar symptoms or less so due to some remaining antibodies. So I wasn’t worried. 

now thinking about having a newborn, in almost-winter, with no immune system and family who wants to visit (I will be mandating masks and staying away if any sickness in your house at all to visit) I feel worried about the baby catching it. I would love to get the vaccine so the baby could have some antibodies. But then I was reading a research paper, that followed like 4,000 of the organically vaccinated pregnant women in the US. They were vaccinated in their third trimester. 13% of them lost their babies sometime during the third tri or shortly after birth. 

13%

The paper noted that wasn’t too far off pre Covid Birth rates. But in my mind, 13% is super high!!! They did say further research is needed but it was published in April so they’ll have to wait a bit longer before any more is completed. They haven’t followed the outcomes for those who were vaccinated in the 2nd tri yet either, they’ll be having babies soon I think.


Anyways sorry for the novel, I just totally feel you. We are still mask mandated up here but honestly that doesn’t make me feel totally safe and definitely not by the time my baby comes! Maybe we will go back into lockdown in the fall (if they even let us out of it for summertime lol!). It’s just my DHs family that concerns me. They’ve been vaccinated but that doesn’t mean they can’t spread it, only that they are protected from symptoms.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Today is a lot harder for me at work so definitely be staying home tomorrow. Accidentally swung out of bed one leg at a time this morning and the pain has been constant all day.

Yeah you probably need to take it one day on, and then have a rest at home. You’re almost into the time when it’ll be a bit easier! It’s coming soon xx

yesterday was the first day I didn’t actually nap and I was dead to the world at 9pm... slept through my pills this morning which I never do :( but clearly I still need a nap!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Anyone thought of any new baby names?

we added Eden to our list for a girl. Is that too popular now though?

last night I said to DH “I know Peter means a lot to you so I’ll give it to you.” And he said, he wasn’t totally sure about it XD. Here I’ve been thinking I won’t get any boy name but Peter and he’s on the fence about it. Both his granddads were named Peter so it’s very sentimental :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

I had the covid jab last week. I decided that so far the evidence showed no issues with the jab and it is made on the same principles as the whooping cough and flu which are actively given in pregnancy. The other side was if I was to catch it it could make me really sick and I have 3 other kids that need their mum or it could cause premature labour or under developed lungs. The doctors in the UK are now recommending all pregnant women should have it. (Not the Oxford)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i have friends that breeze pregnancy. Like no symptoms! Nothing! I hate the nausea/sickness and the guilt that comes with wishing it all away. I’m so glad to be past the worry of a molar too! Think sometimes we got to moan and especially on here to ladies who are going through it. Like DH knows it but doesn’t fully get it.

@sil I’m sorry you’ve got all that to deal with. Things are starting to relax here but we still have to wear masks indoors. Our junior school has said no masks on pick up but infants and playgroup still want us to wear them. I’m still unsure about the jab?! Would love to speak to my midwife but I’m still waiting for her to call. DH has his 1st one on Thursday.

@Reiko_ctu i do love the name Eden but my friends loves it and seeing as she is struggling I feel like I couldn’t use it. I don’t know any Eden’s. Back to the drawing board for a boys name? Or will you still stick with Peter?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i think it was about my second pregnancy I gave up on trying to get people to understand HG you really can’t unless you experience just mere movement causing vomiting.

love the name Eden. 
I mentioned to DP the boy name I like and he actually liked it. That was a shock.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq so you got a thumbs up?!!! I sometimes don’t want to tell DH names I really like because I don’t want him to say no!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq so you got a thumbs up?!!! I sometimes don’t want to tell DH names I really like because I don’t want him to say no!

Same I don’t want to discuss them with him cos I know he’ll just say no.
Wouldn’t say a thumps up. I got a groan and ‘it’s actually a nice name’ then he went about his business. So whether that means we agree or not I don’t know at this stage.


----------



## topazicatzbet

We only had the 2 boys names we both agreed on and thankfully we both preferred zach out if the 2, but dh struggled to settle on it. Middle name was more difficult as it had to start with j to follow our patten of middle names. Dh didn't like any that I liked. He prfered Jay where as I wasn't too keen as I thought it sounded like an initial but i decided id give dh the win as he agree to go with zach.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! Well that’s not a bad response! Defo improvement on no!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet its a lovely name and I’m glad you both liked it! It’s awesome when you both agree on a name! Big sigh of relief when you find the one!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m totally on the same page as you ladies. I was like “can I tell you a baby name I really like?” So he knew he couldn’t totally shoot it down. He wa surprised when I said I’d just give him Peter, but I said, honestly naming a 4th child doesn’t even feel important anymore XD. lol! He said if I give him Peter he’d give me eden but I’m not settled on it at all. It’s just in the top. I don’t know if we’ll decide this time before we find out the gender as we have before. 

@topazicatzbet I know what you mean about the middle names... we have always used family names but for girls we’re out. I don’t want to use one of our sisters names because it’s a bit too “close”. So I’m almost thinking we just don’t bother with that for the 4th and choose a name we like, I dunno. 

@daniyaaq so glad DH didn’t shoot down your name. I can’t remember, do you have an inkling of what this baby is?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yeah I could probably put my money on it being a boy. But will find out sometime in early July. In no rush really.


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet i really love the names you picked too, I think they go well together


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq you got a new ticker in your signature!! Yay!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> @daniyaaq you got a new ticker in your signature!! Yay!

I did, haha. I honestly don’t know if they help or they just make the time seem so slow.


----------



## daniyaaq

Thought this would be fun


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> View attachment 1098496
> 
> 
> Thought this would be fun

That’s your scan pic?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> That’s your scan pic?

Yes


----------



## topazicatzbet

I did those and got mainly girl leans. Lol.


----------



## angie90

I did one of them too snd got a girl prediction! 
Hope everyone is ok! I’ve got my 20 week scan next week and feeling really nervous about it! But mainly because I feel like something is going constantly wrong! Sure I’ll be fine!


----------



## soloso

@Reiko_ctu I think Eden is a lovely name! It's definitely not too popular over here in the UK, I hadn't really heard of it before but I have a friend who loved the name but she had a boy.

We are getting a bit closer with names now, so 2 weeks today until the gender scan and we will probably finalise it. I have always known what my baby is going to be called from that point, they just stick as soon as I know. We arent going to tell people the name before hand though, except my mum, we love to talk names so she wouldn't be happy if I didn't tell her, and I can't keep secrets from her at all haha!

@sil is it scan day today? Hope all goes perfect if so x


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> I did those and got mainly girl leans. Lol.

It’ll be interesting to see if they got mine wrong too


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq will be interesting to see if they guessed right.

@angie90 its hard not to think the worst. A lot hinges on the 20 week scan. I’m sure he will be looking lovely!

@soloso ohhh exciting that’s you’ve nearly decided. Hopefully the next 2 weeks will go quickly for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think @sadeyedlady has a gender scan today???? If so Goodluck lovely! Are We gonna add to the blue streak or break it with a pink one?! Exciting!!


----------



## sil

13 weeks today!! Here in the US I'm officially in the second trimester. I have my ultrasound today at 3:30 PM (which is awhile away still - its only 6:30 am here). I can't wait to see the baby again. I'll update after with photos of her. I feel like I've been waiting ages for this appointment!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil Goodluck lovely! Can’t wait to see baby girl!


----------



## sil

I am finally getting a tiny bump now. For the past few weeks I’ve been waking up with a completely flat stomach and going to bed very bloated looking pretty pregnant. This morning I woke up with a teeny tiny bump to start my day!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil wow defo does look like the starts of a bump! You look great by the way and I love your rug under your bed.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Outch sounds very uncomfortable @Reiko_ctu.
I think


daniyaaq said:


> Me :hi: right here. Pregnancy is the worst. I feel like I’m in the third trimester, baby is right down there, I’m feeling heavy and uncomfortable, I can’t even spread my legs too far apart. I really tried the while enjoying a pregnancy but I’m just not.
> 
> I’m trying to find things to do to make the time pass quickly except Covid just makes everything hard so I’m watching the countdown everyday and October/November seems forever away.


Sorry ure so uncomfortable too hon.
Gosh I feel so lucky. My SPD has not kicked in yet. I'm not sick and babies movements are getting stronger but still gently. Can just about feel him sometimes with my hand.
Maybe a smaller baby I don't know:shrug:

Watch me have a 20lb baby now haha.


Can still suck belly in which is strange because my bump is big.

Feeling pretty good apart from leg cramps but not had them for 2 nights.
Needing to get up for a pee 2 times a night now but that's about it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Daniyaaq 
Yay for new sig love it. 




sil said:


> I am finally getting a tiny bump now. For the past few weeks I’ve been waking up with a completely flat stomach and going to bed very bloated looking pretty pregnant. This morning I woke up with a teeny tiny bump to start my day!
> 
> View attachment 1098510


Awwwww definitely a little bump starting there yay. 
And yay for 2nd trimester. Woop woop. 


@topazicatzbet 
Lovely name hon 



So still shit weather here. Thunder lightning and raaaaain again.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mummy2Corban said:


> I think @sadeyedlady has a gender scan today???? If so Goodluck lovely! Are We gonna add to the blue streak or break it with a pink one?! Exciting!!

Wow you have a great memory!

We're team blue again! I swear October is going to be all blue :blue::blue:


----------



## sadeyedlady

@sil Your bump is beautiful


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Wow you have a great memory!
> 
> We're team blue again! I swear October is going to be all blue :blue::blue:

You’re kidding me! This is crazy you guys.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq I do think that your scan pic looks like a boy but I’m still leaning girl for you!!


----------



## sil

This is wild! I can’t believe another team blue! Maybe my dream will come true and my NIPT will be wrong and it’ll just be a blue thread 

@sadeyedlady congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ive had leg/feet cramps before in pregnancy specially at bedtime.... they suck! I always find it so confusing waking up to it! Hahaha! Not nice!

20lb baby!!! Hahahaha! Ouch!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady what!!!!! Congratulations lovely! Team blue! Can’t quite believe we are nearly all blue in October!!! Great news though lovely!

@Reiko_ctu just leaves me and you know for October!!! Will we break the streak? Or will we complete the set?

november ladies!!!! You gotta give us more pink!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

8 boys to 1 girl so far!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney ive had leg/feet cramps before in pregnancy specially at bedtime.... they suck! I always find it so confusing waking up to it! Hahaha! Not nice!
> 
> 20lb baby!!! Hahahaha! Ouch!!!

Hahahahaha that wud be like giving birth to a 2 year old hahaha. 

Urghhh foot cramps are really nasty.




@sadeyedlady 

Woohoo another blue one haha. This is so cool. I think we're all boy in the September group to aprat 2 girls and one lady that's still team yellow and 26 weeks. Take my hat off to her staying team yellow. 
I was itching to know by the time I Was 8 weeks haha.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney a 2 year old! Yuk!!!! Can you imagine! I love being team yellow but more than likely this being our last I’m excited to do it differently this time! Experience both sides of the coin!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow another 


sadeyedlady said:


> Wow you have a great memory!
> 
> We're team blue again! I swear October is going to be all blue :blue::blue:

boy. Congratulations. We should check what the Chinese gender chart was for october


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am so sure I’m having a girl now after all these blue bundles. 

@Mummy2Corban can you imagine us being team blue as well? I will laugh so hard! That would be absolutely bizzare to have all but one be boys in October!! So crazy!

i have to quickly tidy up before the cleaners get here and then I think I’ll take my youngest out to lunch before we pick up her sisters from school. I just deposited $400 that was extra from our expenses so I’ve got a bit to burn hahaha! Would love a good restaurant meal.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Will be totally crazy if October is all blue!!!!!!!


----------



## soloso

@sadeyedlady congrats on team blue! Can't believe how many boys, so many people I know of are also having boys that iv seen all over Facebook it's crazy! X


----------



## sil

Baby is looking great! I’m measuring perfectly at 13 weeks so due date is the same. She has a heartbeat of 165 bpm and was going crazy during the scan. She was waving, flipping upside down, and wiggling all over the place. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## soloso

Yay been waiting on that update @sil, glad it went so well for you! My scan really got me excited too it's such a great experience isn't it! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil what a cheeky baby! I love a wriggler. Mine was just an awkward monkey. Was just all snuggled and lazy! Loving your scan picture! YAY!!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady congratulations on your boy. October is definitely a boy month haha.

@sil funny you say that about it being wrong. That would be funny. 5 years ago a friend had gender scan and was told girl. She never has follow scan, keeping it all natural and less intervention, gave birth to a boy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq a similar thing happened to my friend. She had a scan and they told her girl. Luckily later on she needed another scan to check her placenta and she found out baby was actually a boy!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

All those blue storks on the first page! Come on the girls!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh so the midwife called! She asked a few questions said they call again at 25 weeks then I’ll see a midwife at 28weeks. I asked if being on delivery suite and having the drip is a definite and she said no. At 28 weeks they will schedule a meeting with a dr and we can discuss my options. She said with more than 5 babies that yes there is a slightly higher risk of bleeding BUT the drs are very medically minded so if the midwife led unit will take me and that I’ll be more relaxed surely that’s better?! So we shall see!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh so the midwife called! She asked a few questions said they call again at 25 weeks then I’ll see a midwife at 28weeks. I asked if being on delivery suite and having the drip is a definite and she said no. At 28 weeks they will schedule a meeting with a dr and we can discuss my options. She said with more than 5 babies that yes there is a slightly higher risk of bleeding BUT the drs are very medically minded so if the midwife led unit will take me and that I’ll be more relaxed surely that’s better?! So we shall see!

that’s promising. Something I need to discuss with my midwife next week. Starting to care and wonder a bit about what delivery will look like, don’t even know much about the hospital we have here.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> All those blue storks on the first page! Come on the girls!!!!!!

I’m honestly thinking there must be something to it, maybe Covid lockdowns less movement means more people ttc are actually able to time ovulation in such a way to produce boys....


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady your ticker is giving me the giggles. Sad story really but I think about 2 weeks ago for some random weird reason I craved corned beef which is pretty close and similar to Spam. Made them cook this whole dinner with it step by step exactly how I wanted it, came time to eat and I no longer wanted it.
](*,) Poor family had to eat my cravings and still end up cooking me something else


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq ouch about the spam... sucks when the food just doesn’t appeal. We went to frozen yogurt last night and nope, not for me!

@Mummy2Corban I’m just laughing about the blue storks! It’s sooo funny! So strange. Who knows what the reason is behind it.

Also same thing happened to an acquaintance of ours, she’s an influencer on social media actually. Their first ultrasound (early and not done by the healthcare system) was girl, and you could tell she was just sooo excited to have a mini me to style for Instagram... next official anatomy ultrasound was a boy! Lol. So I’ve never been 100% sure unless I’ve had a confirmation. 

My SIL had her tech on her first baby’s scan tell her she would only say with 50% certainty that it was a girl... I was like, isn’t that the odds we have even before a scan?? Lol!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> My SIL had her tech on her first baby’s scan tell her she would only say with 50% certainty that it was a girl... I was like, isn’t that the odds we have even before a scan?? Lol!!!

Haha that was helpful. 

@Reiko_ctu when is your next scan?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! I’m 50% sure!!! So it’s either?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Anyone else getting that feeling of pulling muscles in your tummy when you get up to quick or move to fast? Ahhh I keep doing it and it hurts


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban yeah I get that, even got pain in my groin from getting our of bed the wrong way.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yes! Oh that pain can be so sharp sometimes! I just got up to quick pulled a muscle and went totally dizzy! All because I’ve washing on the line and I thought it was raining! Haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh yes ouch.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m so excited about tomorrow but also keep having waves of feeling totally sick and that I want to poop my pants! My scans at 8.30am so at least i won’t have to wait for it!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> I’m so excited about tomorrow but also keep having waves of feeling totally sick and that I want to poop my pants! My scans at 8.30am so at least i won’t have to wait for it!!!

I’m so excited for you!! And yes for some reason those tummy pains only happen on the left side lower for me but it’s really annoying. Now when I stand my pubic symphysis joint is sore for a moment too. I can’t believe how early this is all starting for me. 

@daniyaaq no scan till June 18 :(


----------



## playgirl666

I get that aswell, I have been feeling baby move every day now :) xx


----------



## angie90

@Mummy2Corban oh my gosh how exciting! Are you going to be finding out?? Least the scan is early!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m going on my own so yes I think I’ll find out! And then keep it a secret from DH and he will find out when we tell the babies next Saturday. If all is ok tomorrow I’ll order some gender reveal party stuff and maybe 2 smoke cannons so they will come down to a surprise breakfast and find out about baby. I’ll film them with the cannon and that’s what we will send to family to announce we are preggo? Fingers crossed baby is happy and healthy!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban

Oh gosh round ligament is so painful. I get it so much now and even rolling over in bed causes it and I've also had it in my groan area. Like a very sharp stitch.

So can't wait to hear ure team :pink: or team :blue:.

Please tell me ure gonna tell us and not keep us hanging lol...;)


@sil 

So happy ure scan went so well hon yay. 


@playgirl666 

Movements today have been the most so far. 
I normally feel him at night and in the morning but today I've felt him all day on and off. Can feel the kicks with my hand it's so lovely. 


All the talk about getting gender wrong. 

This was years ago back in 2006 when I had my second baby. 
There was a lady in the bed next to me and she was told she was having a small boy. 
Think she only had the 20 week scan and no more after that but was told small boy. 

Anyway she ended up having a 10 and half lbs baby girl:shock:

I no they can get girls wrong, but I know with boys it's more rare. 

Even tho we had the gender scan at 16 weeks I still asked them to check gender at our Anomaly scan. U know just to be sure sure. 
Haha. 

They can check at growth scans too but there's definitely no denying I'm having a boy. It was even more obvious than the 16 week gender scan, cud see balls and penis lmao:rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i might just leave you all guessing for a bit... or should I also make you all wait until next Saturday?! Hehe! I’m excited to know the feeling of knowing! It’s going to feel so very strange knowing!!!! Argh!!!!! I can’t actually believe it’s my 20 week scan tomorrow! The awful dragging of the 1st tri makes you feel like you’ll never get out of it..... but fook me here I am half way!

My friend was devastated when she found it she was having a boy. She said it felt like she had lost a baby. She had bonded with a girl and she had a name and her nursery was painted and clothes had been bough then when she found out it was a boy it hit her hard. She got over it and was excited but I think that initial bit being told wasn’t easy! Man! Can you imagine!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats lovely your feeling baby boy lots! I’m defo feeling this little one more and more which is always reassuring.

@Suggerhoney i love being able to feel it with my hand. Plus being able to share with DH baby moving is lovely too.


----------



## Weemcb26

So I met my consultant today for the first time and she is lovely! Been booked for a glucose test at 26 weeks because I’m a little bit on the podgey side after loosing a baby last year and they have also booked me in for growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks. So I feel reassured that they are keeping a close eye on things. 
Got my 20 week scan on the 8th June which just seems ages away xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nooooooo @Mummy2Corban I need to know haha. I'll be itching to know lol.
Oh yes I can imagine it being very hard esp if u have brought everything and painted the nursery etc.
I love feeling them movements with my hand. It's still so gentle and light at the moment. But I bet in a few more weeks he will be booting me lol. :tease:




Weemcb26 said:


> So I met my consultant today for the first time and she is lovely! Been booked for a glucose test at 26 weeks because I’m a little bit on the podgey side after loosing a baby last year and they have also booked me in for growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks. So I feel reassured that they are keeping a close eye on things.
> Got my 20 week scan on the 8th June which just seems ages away xx

So glad u have a nice consultant hon and they are keeping a eye on you. 

I am also consultant lead and will be having growth scans at 24 28 32 and 36 weeks with induction around 37 weeks. 

I have to have the glucose test too but just because of some medication I am on. 
I had to have it with my last 2 pregnancies too but both times it came back negative. 
Hope it will this time too. 

I did find the wait for the Anomaly 20 week scan dragged so badly. 
But hopefully ures will come around really quickly.


----------



## sil

When did everyone start feeling baby move? Baby was going nuts on the ultrasound but I still can’t feel a thing yet. I can’t remember with my other 3 when I started feeling them.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban please don’t keep us in suspense. So excited to know. Good luck with the scan. I want to do what you are doing would be so much easier but DP loves going to scans and he’s already been bugging me about when the best one is.

@Weemcb26 hey lovely, glad to see everything is going so well. June 8 will be here before you know it. 

just curious when you ladies say consultant, you mean a doctor right?


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> When did everyone start feeling baby move? Baby was going nuts on the ultrasound but I still can’t feel a thing yet. I can’t remember with my other 3 when I started feeling them.

I’m only feeling flutters occasionally, but I have an annoying anterior placenta. With my previous kiddos I felt them quite early. So disappointed I won’t get proper movements till later on.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 so glad you’ve got a good consultant always gives you a bit more faith in things. Sounds like they will keep a good eye on you so that’s reassuring. Hopefully time will pass quickly and you’ll be at your scan in no time.

@sil mine have all varied but usually 16 weeks- 20 weeks. Everything before then I’ve never been certain certain.

@daniyaaq DH is gutted that he isn’t coming with me but we literally have no one to have the babies as no one knows. My mum is rubbish and so is DH mum. So He is getting the biggies to school and then looking after the littles.


----------



## daniyaaq

You are giving me ideas. He’s too excited to know but I want to make it a special surprise. So annoying this man.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> When did everyone start feeling baby move? Baby was going nuts on the ultrasound but I still can’t feel a thing yet. I can’t remember with my other 3 when I started feeling them.



I started feeling the odd flutter here and there around 18 weeks. 
Then little kicks and taps from 19 weeks. 
I'm almost 22 weeks now and today was the first day i felt him the most. 
He has been on the go on and off all day today. 


With my last 2 I had a anterior placenta and didn't feel them unrill week 18. 

With this one I have a prosteria placenta and was told I may start feeling movements as early as 14 weeks but nope. 

19 weeks is when I can pin point the first real movements. 

Have no idea why it took so long. DH thinks smaller baby but we shall see lol. 

My bump is huge but I can still suck most of it in which is so weird. 





daniyaaq said:


> @Mummy2Corban please don’t keep us in suspense. So excited to know. Good luck with the scan. I want to do what you are doing would be so much easier but DP loves going to scans and he’s already been bugging me about when the best one is.
> 
> @Weemcb26 hey lovely, glad to see everything is going so well. June 8 will be here before you know it.
> 
> just curious when you ladies say consultant, you mean a doctor right?


A consultant is the next one up from a doctor.
Then we have professors which is even higher up. Buy don't have them in my hospital just doctors, consultants, nurses and midwives. 
But where I had my liver transplant in Birmingham that is a huge major hospital and my liver specialist is a professor.


----------



## Suggerhoney

What time is ure scan tomorrow @Mummy2Corban ?


I have a neonatal mental health appointment at 11am. It's just a telephone appointment so not to bad. 
But then I have a hospital appointment with the liver nurse at 4pm. 


I've been doing all the house work again today but DH is going to Hoover/vacuume tomorrow and then all I need to do is mop the wooden and kitchen floors and do some laundry. 

:laundry::hangwashing:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney got you. We have them here, just never refer them as consultants I wonder why. My friend is a consultant. I’ve also never seen them take on a more active role with a patient before, might just be cos I’ve never been high risk anything.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I think that grunt from DP is slowly turning into a yes, last night he asked me again what the name is and I got a ‘it’s a really nice name’ he asked how I came up with it and I said to him the baby told me in a dream :rofl: and his response ‘yeah probably because he thinks like me’


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> So I met my consultant today for the first time and she is lovely! Been booked for a glucose test at 26 weeks because I’m a little bit on the podgey side after loosing a baby last year and they have also booked me in for growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks. So I feel reassured that they are keeping a close eye on things.
> Got my 20 week scan on the 8th June which just seems ages away xx

Don’t they do glucose tests standard? They are standard here for every pregnant woman at 24-26 weeks. 

honestly, it’s dangerous if they’re not testing everyone. I have zero risk factors, I weigh 100 lbs pre pregnancy, no genetic history, fit and healthy, and I’ve had gestational diabetes 4 times. I never would have been tested if they were only testing based on weight or genetics, and likely my babies would have died from the uncontrolled blood sugar.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney got you. We have them here, just never refer them as consultants I wonder why. My friend is a consultant. I’ve also never seen them take on a more active role with a patient before, might just be cos I’ve never been high risk anything.

We don’t have consultants in Canada either. I just assumed they were OBs.

Here most places will have a maternity clinic with OBs that will take pregnant women, or if your family doctor has delivery privileges at the hospital you can stay with them for your care. Midwife care here is the best but we’re short midwives so it’s hard to get in with them. They are the more holistic birth practitioners and they usually recommend home birth if possible. 

I usually have co-care at the end due to the gestational diabetes so I go and see an OB a few times to make sure he’s happy with my blood sugars and then will deliver with the midwives at home if he is. If not I have to go to the hospital and have a glucose drip during labour, but my labour will likely be about 15 mins by the time I get to the hospital so they probably won’t even have time to get it it XD


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that 15 minutes haha. I have started reading other people birth stories, freaks me out how much quicker everyone third labour is, considering I haven’t yet laboured for more than 2 hours, if I’m not careful I’m going to have an unintentional home birth.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu that 15 minutes haha. I have started reading other people birth stories, freaks me out how much quicker everyone third labour is, considering I haven’t yet laboured for more than 2 hours, if I’m not careful I’m going to have an unintentional home birth.

We chose homebirth for our third for that reason... cause our 2nd was born in the car in the hospital parking lot after about 90 mins of labour (1st labour was 4 hrs). 3rd labour is said to be the “wildcard” and can sometimes be longer, mine was 2.5 hrs so definitely enough time to get to the hospital. How far are you from your delivery hospital? Do you have the option of a homebirth? My midwives highly recommended it to me just based on my previous labour. I think you could definitely end up with an accidental home birth, unless you’re right next to the hospital and go as soon as you feel 1 contraction! One of my other friends had her 4th on a hotel bathroom floor after less than 45 mins of labour!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> We chose homebirth for our third for that reason... cause our 2nd was born in the car in the hospital parking lot after about 90 mins of labour (1st labour was 4 hrs). 3rd labour is said to be the “wildcard” and can sometimes be longer, mine was 2.5 hrs so definitely enough time to get to the hospital. How far are you from your delivery hospital? Do you have the option of a homebirth? My midwives highly recommended it to me just based on my previous labour. I think you could definitely end up with an accidental home birth, unless you’re right next to the hospital and go as soon as you feel 1 contraction! One of my other friends had her 4th on a hotel bathroom floor after less than 45 mins of labour!!

hospital is about 10 minute drive. But you have to factor things in like where are the kids? Who’s taking them? Where’s DP the moment contractions hit?

I wanted a home birth so badly but in my area not enough midwifes to make that happen. So sadly I’m stuck with hospital.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> So I met my consultant today for the first time and she is lovely! Been booked for a glucose test at 26 weeks because I’m a little bit on the podgey side after loosing a baby last year and they have also booked me in for growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks. So I feel reassured that they are keeping a close eye on things.
> Got my 20 week scan on the 8th June which just seems ages away xx

 I have mine the same day, it does seem so far away.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My third was very similar to my second but I would say my contractions changed real quick and then I was pushing her out. The midwife left the room to get some scales and when she came back in baby was on the escape. Both my girls took about 3.30hrs from first contractions. 

@Reiko_ctu ive never had a glucose test. 

@daniyaaq well that’s an even better response to a possible baby name! Yes!

so I’m now on the bus on my way to hospital! Trying to drink a bottle of juice so my bladder is full but it’s not easy trying to be sneaky slidding my mask up/down. Don’t wanna drink to much because I don’t wanna wee myself! Haha! Scan is 8.30am so hopefully they won’t be running late.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet once this week is done you’ve only 2 weeks to scan time so hopefully not to bad of a wait!


----------



## Weemcb26

Sorry ladies I fell asleep last night

yeah I think a consultant is the same as a doctor, I’d your high risk then your automatically seen under there care until baby is born or unless they decide at the end you don’t need them then you can so midwife led. It’s all taken care of under your chosen hospital you don’t really get a choice of which consultant you get but iv always been lucky abs likes mines. 

still not feeling baby move abs I’m almost 18 weeks but I have an anterior placenta xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Now in the waiting room. Hopefully I haven’t got to wait long. They are now asking for lateral flow tests which I didn’t know so if I come in again I’ll need to do one! No one informed me of the change!


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> Now in the waiting room. Hopefully I haven’t got to wait long. They are now asking for lateral flow tests which I didn’t know so if I come in again I’ll need to do one! No one informed me of the change!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban omg I can hardly wait. I was sitting at work counting down the hours. Even checked the time zones.


----------



## soloso

Good luck @Mummy2Corban hope all is great at your scan :D x


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban good luck! Came in this AM to check on you. Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## sil

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu that 15 minutes haha. I have started reading other people birth stories, freaks me out how much quicker everyone third labour is, considering I haven’t yet laboured for more than 2 hours, if I’m not careful I’m going to have an unintentional home birth.




daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu that 15 minutes haha. I have started reading other people birth stories, freaks me out how much quicker everyone third labour is, considering I haven’t yet laboured for more than 2 hours, if I’m not careful I’m going to have an unintentional home birth.


----------



## sil

Oops. I don’t know how that happened. 

@daniyaaq my first labor was about 12 hours. My second labor was less than an hour and an ambulance ended up taking me because it hit so fast and hard. My son was born within 2-3 minutes of arriving at hospital. We barely made it to the room. My third I was terrified would be the same but her labor was a good 4-5 hours.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil that makes me feel better, I don’t wish for a long labour but would want to have time to sort myself.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Now in the waiting room. Hopefully I haven’t got to wait long. They are now asking for lateral flow tests which I didn’t know so if I come in again I’ll need to do one! No one informed me of the change!

Hope all was well at the scan and all the feeling terrible was worth it for a healthy little bean in there!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We usually just look at the envelope the tech gives us for the gender but I’m thinking maybe I will take it to get cupcakes or something made to surprise the kids and DH. But I don’t really know where to go for that. @Mummy2Corban’s idea for me thinking it’d be cute to make it a bit more fun than we usually do!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Last night at work I did 3 60 minute massages and my low back was bugging me by the end. My bump also just feels so uncomfortable although it’s not huge. I’m
Just not used to working with a tummy and it’s annoying. 

I took a week off the end of my schedule so my last day is August 14 at 28+6 and I feel like I struggle making it that far. But I’m not up for Mat leave until Aug 11 so if I go before that I will be taking unpaid leave... not an unrealistic option for a few weeks but not ideal as I already had 8 weeks off for my HG :/. Ugh I wish the next 12 weeks would be kind to me!

it’s our anniversary in a few days and because of my blood sugar I can’t even eat anything as a treat, we planned to order appetizers and watch a movie and the kids will be at their grandparents. But I can’t eat the things I want to order :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies! Sorry for not getting back on here got a bit carried away. DH picked me up from the hospital with the 2 littles and we went into the city for some lunch and get some bits for DD1s birthday! 

so everything with baby looked absolutely great! Everything that needed ticking of the list was all measured and checked so baby looks happy and healthy. Like last time baby was playing shy so got another terrible scan photo! I thought she got a fairly good profile picture but it came out rubbish but never mind! I’ve never had such a shy baby. I have an anterior placenta too which would explain babies movements not being the best. 

so I found out the flavour.... any guesses???


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ll take a picture of the scan in a bit but it’s pants....


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for not getting back on here got a bit carried away. DH picked me up from the hospital with the 2 littles and we went into the city for some lunch and get some bits for DD1s birthday!
> 
> so everything with baby looked absolutely great! Everything that needed ticking of the list was all measured and checked so baby looks happy and healthy. Like last time baby was playing shy so got another terrible scan photo! I thought she got a fairly good profile picture but it came out rubbish but never mind! I’ve never had such a shy baby. I have an anterior placenta too which would explain babies movements not being the best.
> 
> so I found out the flavour.... any guesses???

GIRL guess from me. Just due to the odds lol! 

sorry about the scan pic. That’s always a let down, the lovely little profile at 20 weeks always helps me imagine what LO will look like :). But so glad baby was looking just fine in there!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for not getting back on here got a bit carried away. DH picked me up from the hospital with the 2 littles and we went into the city for some lunch and get some bits for DD1s birthday!
> 
> so everything with baby looked absolutely great! Everything that needed ticking of the list was all measured and checked so baby looks happy and healthy. Like last time baby was playing shy so got another terrible scan photo! I thought she got a fairly good profile picture but it came out rubbish but never mind! I’ve never had such a shy baby. I have an anterior placenta too which would explain babies movements not being the best.
> 
> so I found out the flavour.... any guesses???

Also how does it feel actually knowing! Since it’s your first time!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm guessing girl too


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay @Mummy2Corban so happy it all went well now u can breath a sigh of relief. 

I'm gonna say girl just because it's all boy haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I haven't been on sooner it's been a busy day. 
I had a telephone appointment with the mental health nurse at 11:30 and that went on for a while. 
I had to look after the little and do some laundry and finish the housework then I had to be at the hospital for 4pm to see my liver doctor. 
Now sat in boots at the hospital waiting for a percrisption for the cooling cream to help with the itching. 

He's requested more bloods to check liver function and bile acid levels but my bloods from 3 weeks ago was normol. 

He still said I cud develop ICP again but more likely in 3rd trimester. 
Blood pressure was a little raised but cud of been because I went up the 4 flights of stairs haha.


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban I will guess boy but would also love for someone to join me over here on team pink! Hurry up and tell us!!!


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney glad all blood work has been well so far for you. Fingers crossed it stays that way!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So is it me or has baby been down KFC for a chicken thigh? Hahaha


----------



## topazicatzbet

What a cute chicken leg. Lol. 

You are really keeping us waiting


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban i keep jumping on the thread every time I see your name. I’m not good at waiting haha! Love the photo. Cute baby...girl???boy????


----------



## angie90

Oh my goodness the suspension is killing me!! I’m thinking boy! XX


----------



## soloso

So glad it went well! How does it feel knowing the gender? Tell ussss we are so invested haha x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! I’ve been such a tease! I was worried I would be disappointed with finding out but I felt so excited this morning (aswell as a whole bunch of nerves) I’m actually really happy knowing! It feels really good apart from not being able to tell anyone until next Saturday when we tell the babies and DH finds out the flavour too!

I have ordered all the stuff so I’ll post pictures next weekend when I do the reveal breakfast!

ok so baby is......


----------



## Mummy2Corban

......a.......


----------



## Mummy2Corban

........ baby.........


----------



## sil

Yesssss????


----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe you are naughty.


----------



## sil

I’m going to kill my phone battery refreshing so much, haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

BOY!!!!!


----------



## sil

Ahhhh!!! Another blue!!!!

congrats!!! I’m so excited for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So @Reiko_ctu its up to you for the October ladies! If all November ladies aren’t all pink then oh my!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil thanks lovely! Currently your the only pink in a sea of blue!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Omg another boy!! I thought for sure the odds would have to be girl. 

Congratulations. Can't wait to see your gender reveal.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet thank you! well I thought it was more likely to be a boy because of my symptoms have been more like the boys BUT then I thought perhaps it could be a girl seeing as we are so boy heavy! Nope! Definitely no mistaking his boy bits! Hahaha!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Another boy!!! What going on??

Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady thanks lovely! It’s crazy how boy heavy this thread is!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney glad all blood work has been well so far for you. Fingers crossed it stays that way!


Thank u hon.
I've been really itchy esp the last few days.
So I hope its not the start of ICP again. But if it is I will be put on medication like I was with my last pregnancy.
Obviously I hope I don't get it this time but I've had it the past 2 pregnancies and know I have another 90% chance of getting it again.
Have made it further this time tho.
I started itching at just 11 weeks with our son, and was diagnosed at just 17 weeks.

Which is strange because its normally a 3rd trimester thing.
But some womon can get it as early as first trimester. 


@Mummy2Corban 
Oh my gosh the suspense hahaa. U bugger lol. 

Oh hon I'm so happy for you. Is that all of us team :blue: now apart from just one, or is there anyone else still waiting to find out? .


----------



## sil

@Reiko_ctu still hasn’t found out. @daniyaaq is team yellow. Is @Penguin20 finding out? Who else is left? Looking at the list, I feel like so many November ladies went missing. I hope they are all okay.


----------



## soloso

Crazzzzzy it's another boy can't believe it hahaha congrats!! Can't wait to see how us November babies go now x


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Reiko_ctu still hasn’t found out. @daniyaaq is team yellow. Is @Penguin20 finding out? Who else is left? Looking at the list, I feel like so many November ladies went missing. I hope they are all okay.


I know hon I was looking at the front page the other day and noticed so many ladies have not been back on here. I really hope they are ok too. 


Still a few to find out then. 
Maybe there will be some more team :pink:

The December due date group has a few pink going on. Some ladies have found out supper early with the Sneek peak test. 
We do have 2 girls in the September group too.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I knew it was going to be another boy. Congrats!!!!

@sil I’m pretty certain team yellow is out the window I’m going to end up finding out. This is very interesting.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq soooo interesting! It’s hotting up in this thread.

lots of November ladies not about anymore. Hope they are ok too!


----------



## daniyaaq

I hope they alright too. The first trimester is a bit of a shit show and can make it hard for anyone to keep up with tongs. Hopefully they will come on at some point


----------



## imaginary8x

Hello I would like to join I had my scan today, found out I’m team pink & due 8th October. :p


----------



## daniyaaq

imaginary8x said:


> Hello I would like to join I had my scan today, found out I’m team pink & due 8th October. :p

welcome and yes absolutely join us. As you can see we having a blue crisis, a little bit of colour is highly sought out. How has it been so far?

p.s your due date is my birthday :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my goodness @Mummy2Corban yoy made me laugh with your gender reveal posts XD. Cannot believe that it’s a boy! So now for me, because I’ve been changed from Nov 2 to Oct 31, I am right on the border! Do I joint the October boys? It’ll be a long wait unfortunately another 4ish weeks I think for me. 

I honestly can’t believe it’s another boy, this is the funniest thing I’ve seen in a birth group! Lol!!

@daniyaaq you definitely need to find out now! No more team yellow XD

I suspect we we won’t hear from the inactive members of the group so likely won’t be able to get a real good tally of pink vs blue. 

Chinese gender calendar does say boy for me but it’s only been right 1/3 of my babies!


----------



## imaginary8x

daniyaaq said:


> welcome and yes absolutely join us. As you can see we having a blue crisis, a little bit of colour is highly sought out. How has it been so far?
> 
> p.s your due date is my birthday :)

lol, Yes I can see & it’s been good so far thanks, you?


----------



## angie90

@Mummy2Corban ahhhhhh a boy!!!! I’m loving all these boys haha!

went to see my friends baby today! 8 weeks old! Had some gorgeous cuddles!! He’s 14lb already the little chunk! Made me so exicitdd for a snuggle with this little one!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

imaginary8x said:


> lol, Yes I can see & it’s been good so far thanks, you?

Oh don’t ask any of us hun, this is the non stop nausea and vomiting group, most of us have had a real crap time XD. If you can’t laugh you’ll cry!


----------



## daniyaaq

imaginary8x said:


> lol, Yes I can see & it’s been good so far thanks, you?

I’ve been unlucky with HG but starting to get some relief now. How are your kids handling the news?

@Reiko_ctu i think the Chinese calendar says boy for me too. Only been 50/50 for me. 4 weeks will go by super quick don’t worry. Going to schedule my scan for 21st of June. 

overnight there’s been a recall of one of the flavours of hydralyte. Pretty scary stuff, some extra ingredient causing unacceptable risk in pregnancy. Luckily I haven’t used any of those particular flavours, kinda sucks by now they should know pregnant women use their product to manage dehydration.


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban congrats on team blue :) blue is definitely taking over October lol x


----------



## daniyaaq

My UK ladies a little question. I got a friend over there and she’s expecting her first would like to order some stuff and have delivered to her place, what are some good shops/stuff?


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> My UK ladies a little question. I got a friend over there and she’s expecting her first would like to order some stuff and have delivered to her place, what are some good shops/stuff?

What kind of things are you looking to buy?


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> What kind of things are you looking to buy?

Wanted to get a tiny love 3 in 1 and maybe change table. So nursery furniture


----------



## sadeyedlady

Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh ladies last night we ordered sushi, we do a few times a month. I just had safe things nothing sketchy, salad and edamame and a non fish roll... and I have food poisoning today :(. It’s awful. It’s our wedding anniversary today too :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ah hun I’m so sorry you’ve got food poisoning on your anniversary.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh no I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@imaginary8x congratulations! And welcome! Does your pink bundle have a name?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thanks hun! How are you?

@angie90 thanks lovely! All my babies get big quick! I saw a newborn the other day and it was crying! Oh my the sound of a newborn makes me so gooey!


----------



## Suggerhoney

imaginary8x said:


> lol, Yes I can see & it’s been good so far thanks, you?


Hi hon :hi:


Welcome to the group and congratulations on being pregnant and team :pink:. 
Yay another pink one at last haha. We're all mostly blue here including myself. So it's nice to see another pink one in here hehe.


----------



## angie90

@Mummy2Corban how does it feel knowing? xxx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Wouldn't wish food poisoning on my worst enemy, you poor thing. Drink as much electrolyte drinks as you can. Please stay hydrated!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 it still feels strange knowing because I’ve never known until birth. I feel all excited and gooey! It’s hard though cause DH doesn’t know until we do gender reveal brekkie next Saturday! So until then I can’t talk about it! But it feels really good!!!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Get well soon sweetheart 


@Mummy2Corban 
That's exactly how I wud describe it. U do feel all gooey and just nice. 
My little man is kicking like crazy right now. I love knowing the gender hehe


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah I went to hospital to get fluids but I’ve been waiting in the ED waiting room for 3 hours :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah I went to hospital to get fluids but I’ve been waiting in the ED waiting room for 3 hours :(


Urghhh nooo that's awful. I hope they get them fluids into u soon and find u somewhere more comfortable. 
Gosh hon you poor thing


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu so sorry you feeling so awful. Hopefully you can get some fluids and help sooner. It’s horrible waiting that long.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu hope your ok lovely! Sorry they had you waiting for so long!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Has anyone got any appointments this week? 

I’ve nothing this week.... well for weeks now. I’m just gonna waiting for all the party stuff to arrive this week. Got DD1s birthday Tuesday too! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Got my 16weeks appointment on Tuesday. Nothing exciting. Another 4 weeks before scan


----------



## playgirl666

I have my 20 week scan a week on Thursday, I just want it to hurry up and get here, I see the consultant after the scan aswell x


----------



## angie90

Also got my 20 week scan Wednesday which is exciting snd a vbac appointment Friday! Looking forward to seeing baby!

my little boy just gave me a cuddle and put all his weight down on baby and I ended up being sick! don’t think baby liked being nearly forsibly pushed through the birth canal early haha!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq do you actually see someone at 16 weeks? Do you think in 4 weeks you’ll change your mind about staying team yellow?

@playgirl666 ah hopefully the week doesn’t drag for you. As nerve wracking as the 20 week scan it’s always lovely seeing baby! 

@angie90 oh another scan to see baby! Lots of scan pictures this week. Oh don’t you hate it when your tummy get squashed! Poor babies... I guess it starts getting them used to the fact they will get squashed when they are out!!!! Hehe! Are you wanting a vbac?


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah down here we in person. Though I think it’s different state to state. I been seeing my midwife in person since 8 weeks. We have monthly till 28 then fortnightly till 36 or so.

we haven’t had a case in our area since April 2020 and was only 3 too.


----------



## sil

I have nothing this week. Nothing exciting for awhile actually - 4 weeks until my next appointment but that’s just the typical check in with weight and blood pressure. Then my big anatomy scan is on the books for July 7 which seems like AGES away.

I did book a private scan for June 1 because I wanted to see baby one more time in between and hopefully get a visual confirmation on gender because I can’t shake the dream I had about NIPT being wrong haha! I want to start buying a few things for her since I have no newborn clothing for the colder months - my other 3 are all summer babies - but I want to have a gender confirmation first.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello all

Not sure how many remember me, went offline for a quite a few weeks as I been so ill with morning sickness or should I say all day sickness and been so exhausted to the point I could fall asleep at my work desk luckily wfh the moment so knowing can catch me haha... even now it’s still bad but fingers crossed I get a couple hours break where I feel ok. I am now 12 weeks 1 day and have my first scan on Wednesday, so excited :) 

Hope you ladies are all doing ok, had a catch up on few pages here and there but being so tired makes it hard to concentrate but hopefully I’ll try be on more often I’m just taking each day as it comes


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I don’t blame you for wanting to double check! Dreams can be quite convincing! 

@Penguin20 so lovely to hear from you! We had been wondering about some of the November ladies so I’m glad you’ve popped in. We understand how your feeling lovely! The nausea and tiredness is really hard work. Mine started to ease about 16ish weeks. Still have an odd wave of it and an odd nausea wave on the school runs but defo feel better so hopefully you’ll feel better soon too.

@daniyaaq thats amazing you’ve had such a low rate of cases. It’s nice actually seeing people. I’ve got to wait until 28 weeks. Never mind hey!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Penguin20 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Not sure how many remember me, went offline for a quite a few weeks as I been so ill with morning sickness or should I say all day sickness and been so exhausted to the point I could fall asleep at my work desk luckily wfh the moment so knowing can catch me haha... even now it’s still bad but fingers crossed I get a couple hours break where I feel ok. I am now 12 weeks 1 day and have my first scan on Wednesday, so excited :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing ok, had a catch up on few pages here and there but being so tired makes it hard to concentrate but hopefully I’ll try be on more often I’m just taking each day as it comes

Hey hun welcome back and thanks for popping in... so sorry you’ve been dealing with bad MS, mine started clearing up not until 16 weeks here and now it’s still there but I’m able to get off my butt and do stuff. Hopefully 14/16 weeks brings you some relief soon. So exciting for your scan! Is it a genetics scan or dating or?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban becauee of Covid we have to go sooo long between appointments it seems. Definitely was seeing my mw more often in my other pregnancies. Thing I miss the most was bringing my kiddos along. They loved the mw and her toys and she always let them press the buttons on the Doppler for her XD. Now all appointments are alone. 

So update on my ED trip yesterday, went in at 2 :30pm I think, didn’t get home till 1:30am. Luckily my sister works at that hospital in Pediatrics, she was at her virtual health job in another city but then went and got her hospital badge and came and barged into the ED and advocated for me at 8pm. At 9:30 pm I finally got 2 bags of fluid, some gravol, and I gave into a low dose of ondansetron, which I’ve always been sketchy about but apparently now it’s not showing any increase in birth defects. When I finally did see a dr at 8:30pm before he prescribed that care, he gave me a scan and I got to see baby!! It was the most beautiful thing. I haven’t seen but a bean yet so seeing the beautiful head and arms waving about and HB was sooo lovely. My sister said it looked like a girl from the profile but I don’t know. The head was very round with not a prominent forehead and I remember my girls having a bit more of a forehead in their scans. No pics to share but it was just so amazing to see baby! Anyways then came home and had a bit of a snack as I was starving, laid down and woke up with terrible heartburn and was up all night. Slept from 6-11am as my girls were at their grammas for the night and DH knew I needed to sleep. Sorry for the novel but it was quite a day! Hopefully I don’t regret that small amount of ondansetron at 17 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu wow what’s say! Sorry they kept you waiting but good job your sister could help. Amazing you got to see baby!!!! At least something awesome came of it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also I should update that I’m definitely officially feeling babe move!! Felt it quite a bit yesterday at the hospital and lying in bed now lots of movement going on. From what I could tell from the quick scan yesterday placenta looks on the right side ish and definitely not anterior thank God! So I should be feeling movement more and more now eek! Best part of pregnancy. (Until the end when they’re kicking just way too hard and beating up internal organs lol).


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu yeah mines anterior so would explain why I wasnt feeling baby for a while. I do feel baby now and it’s a few times a day but not loads! Feeling them move definitely is amazing!!!!

Guys I honestly just feel so gooey right now! Like I’ve always loved my babies during pregnancy being on team yellow but it’s always harder to see them as a baby if that makes sense? But knowing what this baby is feels so lovely! I’m so glad I’ve found out to experience it in a completely different way!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu yeah mines anterior so would explain why I was feeling baby for a while. I do feel baby now and it’s a few times a day but not loads! Feeling them move definitely is amazing!!!!
> 
> Guys I honestly just feel so gooey right now! Like I’ve always loved my babies during pregnancy being on team yellow but it’s always harder to see them as a baby if that makes sense? But knowing what this baby is feels so lovely! I’m so glad I’ve found out to experience it in a completely different way!

Wow so great it’s been a positive experience for you. True you really do get to imagine life with your LO and that will get the gushy feelings going! So pleased for you!! 26 days till my ultrasound XD


----------



## topazicatzbet

Glad you are feeling better @Reiko_ctu and yay for seeing baby. 

I have an anterior placenta but I've been feeling baby since 12 weeks. I was the same in my last pregnancy. Still felt lots of movement too but I did find it hard to work out what position baby was in. I knew something was poking me but couldn't distinguish between head and bum, arm or leg.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Glad you are feeling better @Reiko_ctu and yay for seeing baby.
> 
> I have an anterior placenta but I've been feeling baby since 12 weeks. I was the same in my last pregnancy. Still felt lots of movement too but I did find it hard to work out what position baby was in. I knew something was poking me but couldn't distinguish between head and bum, arm or leg.

That’s super interesting! Last time I honestly didn’t feel anything till 20 weeks and even then the whole last half was way less movements than my first 2. It was really concerning considering my 2nd I started feeling at 11 weeks! However than bump just grew and grew so that was always reassuring. This time around bump is still going larger then smaller each day lol!?! Now I definitely can’t suck it in anymore but still small for 17 weeks with my 4th!

that’s good that ant placenta didn’t make it hard for you to feel baby though. This time around too.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Peanut2020 so good to hear from you. Hopefully your sickness eases off. 16 weeks and only starting to get some relief on most days. 

@Reiko_ctu i can’t believe you waited that long to get assistance. I would have gone mental. Glad you got to see babe and I’m sure you will be fine with ondansetron, it’s been good lately and I’ve been taking some. 

@Mummy2Corban that’s so cute, now you are making me want to find out for sure.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Peanut2020 so good to hear from you. Hopefully your sickness eases off. 16 weeks and only starting to get some relief on most days.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i can’t believe you waited that long to get assistance. I would have gone mental. Glad you got to see babe and I’m sure you will be fine with ondansetron, it’s been good lately and I’ve been taking some.
> 
> @Mummy2Corban that’s so cute, now you are making me want to find out for sure.

Yeah our local hospital has a multi million dollar new ED building so I thought it might be different... but the staffing is still so poor and the nurses won’t critical think and take initiative at all, they just wait for the doctor to give them orders. Which is a long time when the dr doesn’t see you for 4-7 hrs!

we usually go to our neighbouring city ED which is much better, the nurses will go and ask the doctor if they can start certain treatments before a diagnosis because they are trained to critical think. Like, I literally told the triage nurse, I’ve been too sick to rehydrate orally so I’m here for IV fluids. A nurse could’ve easily confirmed that, confirmed with the Dr, and give me the IV! Anyways the system is very broken! But we have free healthcare so it never costs us anything.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu so unfair for the public. I’m lucky though parents being doctors and lots of friends who are doctors in EDs so usually call ahead to them when I have to go in. I refuse to seat in waiting room for an hour when I know what I need. 

i thought I was going to have a horrid day since it started with vomiting but actually been alright so far.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu so unfair for the public. I’m lucky though parents being doctors and lots of friends who are doctors in EDs so usually call ahead to them when I have to go in. I refuse to seat in waiting room for an hour when I know what I need.
> 
> i thought I was going to have a horrid day since it started with vomiting but actually been alright so far.

Oh I’m glad the day has turned around a bit for you. I’m disappointed from feeling terrible today but I guess that’s pretty normal recovery from a GI illness. It’s a long weekend here so of course I’m down for the count. I got out of bed to cook dinner and that’s all today, have been in bed for the rest of the time. It’s just frustrating I was finally up and about from nvp and now I get hit with this!! Bummer!!


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s so annoying being up and down. Had a shit say Saturday couldn’t stop vomiting for no reason at all so I know that feeling. 

i feel like second trimester is dragging on, but I’m certain it’s only because I’ve been so excited to get better but haven’t yet.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> It’s so annoying being up and down. Had a shit say Saturday couldn’t stop vomiting for no reason at all so I know that feeling.
> 
> i feel like second trimester is dragging on, but I’m certain it’s only because I’ve been so excited to get better but haven’t yet.

Totally. If you’re not feeling better it just doesn’t feel like you’ve even passed first tri yet... and I know I’m going to go straight from nausea to hip pain and not get that wonderful “easier” second trimester! I hope you get some of that!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Feeling poorly sucks! I feel like it just drains you of everything. And when your just counting down the days to feeling better it’s so hard. Hopefully things really improve soon ladies. 

I’m now at the excited bit.... my sickness/nausea is almost gone. I know baby is ok so I feel as though I can be excited.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies, do any of you co sleep? If so how do you do it? Do you use a bed guard? Crib? Just curious on others take on it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We got a next to me crib for ds3 so he was right at my side although he still ended up in our bed at times


----------



## daniyaaq

I co sleep. Don’t really use guard rails or anything, I did use those newborn sleepers for a bit but not long. I’m a light sleeper so tend to wake up at the tiniest bit of movement.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m just thinking do I need to buy a crib for those first few months? I find they just get in the way in the first few months as baby is in our bed. Snoozing downstairs I’ve either used a tiny love or a Moses basket. Might just buy a crib later on?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm not even bothering with a moses basket this time. None of my boys have really used one they preferred to sleep on us or I'd lay them on the sofa. 

The cat slept in it more and was forever having to throw him out.


----------



## playgirl666

I have co slept with all 4 of mine, my 20 month old is still in bed with me! Her bed is in my room so I'm hoping I can get her in there before this one arrives x


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my baby girl x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Ds3 is going to be 3 in a few weeks and he still ends up in our bed from 2am. I'm hoping we will do better in his own bed soon. Maybe when he starts nursery in September.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ladies, do any of you co sleep? If so how do you do it? Do you use a bed guard? Crib? Just curious on others take on it!

Our crib is the same height as our bed, so I take the side off, and shove it between my side of the bed and the wall so it can’t scoot away and leave a gap from the bed (our floors are slippery laminate) just so baby has a bit more space of their own. Here’s the best pic I could find of the setup!

Then I just pull baby into my bed and nurse, and will usually keep her beside me if she’s nursing between me and her crib, but if I’ve flipped over and she’s nursing between me and DH I gently scoop her back to her bed when she’s done cause DH is a deeper sleeper and tends to wake up panicking that he’s rolled on the baby. He never has though lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Ds3 is going to be 3 in a few weeks and he still ends up in our bed from 2am. I'm hoping we will do better in his own bed soon. Maybe when he starts nursery in September.

That was my husbands job when number 2 came was to help number 1 learn to stay in her bed XD. We only have a queen and when she joined us around 3 am I never got any sleep after that lol!! He slept in the hallway outside her room for a few nights to help her stay in her room XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Our nearly 2 year old still sneaks into our bed and our 4 year old slips in in the morning..... and the 6 year old not long after! Haha! And then sometimes the 8 year old!!!! We have the same with the crib next to the bed but I don’t really use it so wondering if I should delay buying one when baby is a bit older. We shall see!!!


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my bump at 15 weeks and now at 19! I feel its definitely getting bigger and rounder! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Here's my bump at 15 weeks and now at 19! I feel its definitely getting bigger and rounder! X
> 
> View attachment 1098694
> View attachment 1098695

Amazing bump! Congrats!

mine has all but disappeared after my food poisoning! I can’t believe it!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 totally bumpy! Looks amazing!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fab bump @playgirl666


----------



## soloso

Aww your bump hasn't definitely grown into proper shape lovely and round!

I am not going to buy a moses basket this time, I am planning on getting a next2me crib. My DD slept in a sleepyhead pod and it was amazing, going to use that again but in the next2me crib I think :) I would have no issue sleeping with baby in bed with me but I'd be too paranoid that my partner wouldnt be as light sleeper as me and I could do without that worry as I have anxiety anyway! Lol x


----------



## topazicatzbet

I was consider getting a pod but there seems to be mixed feelings on them for risk of SIDS


----------



## sadeyedlady

Reiko_ctu said:


> Our crib is the same height as our bed, so I take the side off, and shove it between my side of the bed and the wall so it can’t scoot away and leave a gap from the bed (our floors are slippery laminate) just so baby has a bit more space of their own. Here’s the best pic I could find of the setup!
> View attachment 1098688
> 
> Then I just pull baby into my bed and nurse, and will usually keep her beside me if she’s nursing between me and her crib, but if I’ve flipped over and she’s nursing between me and DH I gently scoop her back to her bed when she’s done cause DH is a deeper sleeper and tends to wake up panicking that he’s rolled on the baby. He never has though lol.

That's exactly what I do except I have the cot strapped to our bed frame. Its so handy!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I was consider getting a pod but there seems to be mixed feelings on them for risk of SIDS

Yeah I have never seen one of those in person, only pics online but it seems like baby could deffo squish into the sides and block their breathing. Not that they move much when they’re really little.


----------



## daniyaaq

Just had my 16 week appointment and just feeling deflated again, should have been exciting. She was able to find baby this time but baby was misbehaving kicking the Doppler and moving too much.

showing signs of anaemia though I been really good with keeping up supplements. So talk about iron transfusion getting me down.

also got checked no infections or anything so no reason I should be having so much BH, I’ve also started having increase in heart rate not sure if related. Got referral for scan to check cervix length and that it’s still closed...talk of stitches freaked the life out of me.

Midwife wants me to monitor if increase in heart rate happens at same time as contractions, so do that for about week first then do scan but a part of me just wants to go do scan now so I can mentally prepare myself. 

so not I’m sitting here like ok, what’s next?


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Just had my 16 week appointment and just feeling deflated again, should have been exciting. She was able to find baby this time but baby was misbehaving kicking the Doppler and moving too much.
> 
> showing signs of anaemia though I been really good with keeping up supplements. So talk about iron transfusion getting me down.
> 
> also got checked no infections or anything so no reason I should be having so much BH, I’ve also started having increase in heart rate not sure if related. Got referral for scan to check cervix length and that it’s still closed...talk of stitches freaked the life out of me.
> 
> Midwife wants me to monitor if increase in heart rate happens at same time as contractions, so do that for about week first then do scan but a part of me just wants to go do scan now so I can mentally prepare myself.
> 
> so not I’m sitting here like ok, what’s next?

Hopefully they are just being super cautious to make sure all goes well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im sorry your 16 week appointment didn’t go as planned! First of all naughty baby for being such a wriggler! Did they take bloods to check your levels? I suffer with low iron on and off too mainly in pregnancy. Sounds like a bit of worry but I guess if you keep and eye and have this scan it’s better getting it all checked out. Big hugs lovely! Pregnancy can be a tough old ride xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I feel like something snapped at the appointment, I really just hope that nothing else goes wrong with baby. I know I been winging about sickness but I wouldn’t want to go into preterm labour or Bub be affected in anyway. So I’m...just I don’t know


----------



## Mummy2Corban

You are so entitled to moan! Sickness is absolutely draining! I can understand the worry of Something happening to bub. At least they are keeping an eye on you and you’ll get a scan soon so you’ll know what’s going on. Pregnancy is full of worries. All here for you x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Just had my 16 week appointment and just feeling deflated again, should have been exciting. She was able to find baby this time but baby was misbehaving kicking the Doppler and moving too much.
> 
> showing signs of anaemia though I been really good with keeping up supplements. So talk about iron transfusion getting me down.
> 
> also got checked no infections or anything so no reason I should be having so much BH, I’ve also started having increase in heart rate not sure if related. Got referral for scan to check cervix length and that it’s still closed...talk of stitches freaked the life out of me.
> 
> Midwife wants me to monitor if increase in heart rate happens at same time as contractions, so do that for about week first then do scan but a part of me just wants to go do scan now so I can mentally prepare myself.
> 
> so not I’m sitting here like ok, what’s next?

Ugh I’m so sorry you’re having a rough go. I totally feel you. My thought on the heart rate and BH would be dehydration. I know you’re doing your best to stay on top of that but you’re still probably slightly from the sickness don’t you think? And both those things are big signs of dehydration. I think your cervix will be fine! So hard coming out of an appointment feeling less encouraged and more discouraged about your symptoms. Sorry you didn’t get a good listen to baby. I hope the time speeds past till your scan and you can see LO!!

I’m having some worrying symptoms myself but need to see my GP because midwives don’t deal with anything not related to the baby/pregnancy here. Mine is chest pain, short of breath, extreme fatigue and tingly fingers so I think it’s heart related. Could be anxiety but need to get it checked out as soon as possible, it sucks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu after my molar I had very low iron. I had heart palpitations and my hands and feet were always tingling and feeling very tired. Totally agree though that you should get checked out. Hope your ok x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu after my molar I had very low iron. I had heart palpitations and my hands and feet were always tingling and feeling very tired. Totally agree though that you should get checked out. Hope your ok x

I had my hemoglobin checked at the hospital for my food poisoning, and it was just 1 point under the normal range. They didn’t do my ferritin but my last ferritin draw at 12 weeks was actually the highest it’s ever been for me! I guess that’s what waiting 3 years to get pregnant again does. But yeah all my symptoms would be explained by low iron.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m waiting anxiously for our province press conference today in about 3 hours to see what they’ll open up and remove restrictions on Covid wise. We can only do take out at restaurants or eat on the patio right now, see 1 other safe family outdoors, can’t have anyone in our homes but inhabitants. No church gatherings. Hoping they can open things up a bit. I’m wondering if they might allow a spouse to the ultrasounds too but I doubt healthcare will change anything. Maybe if I rush DH to get his vaccine XD. I’m thinking of doing a private scan just so DH can come along and see this baby while it’s in my tummy!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We had dinner with my parents last night as they live in our suite, and I mentioned the private scan idea and my mom was like oh it would be so nice to see the baby we want to see too! Like, I love her and want to include her but really this is such a private thing for me and DH. I really don’t want my parents to come XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was thinking the same about getting a private scan. DH is allowed to but for us it’s worked out that he hasn’t come. I was thinking if I book one seeing as this is our last it would be nice too. Understand why you wouldn’t want them to come.


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies! How we all doing? I haven’t been on here for a good few weeks, will be 16weeks on Thursday, time seems to be flying now. I have midwife appointment next week, need to discuss with her about COVID vaccine as I’ve had my appointment through. Still in 2 minds about it. Waiting for our 20weeks scan appointment can’t wait to find out what we are having. Started feeling baby move too this week. Been feeling in much happier place now hopefully everything keeps running smoothly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

I'm so sorry I've been MIA. 
I've just been sp busy. 
I had some more bloods done yesterday because of the itching. 

I've also got a liver scan booked for June 3rd. 
So another appointment for June. 
Gosh June is gonna be crazy busy. 
I have no appointments now untill my consultant appointment on June 2nd. 
Then liver scan on June 3rd ( so gonna ask them to have a peep at baby hehe) 

Then growth scan of baby on June 10th 
Midwife June 16th and another consultant appointment on June 31st. 
So crazy haha. 

Movements the last few days have really been crazy. This little dude is so very active. 
I feel him all night and all day on and off. 
And today for the very first time I saw my belly move when he kicked. 

Been getting lots of round ligament pain and bump has grown again. 

I will do another bump pic at 23 weeks which is on Saturday. 
But my neighbour who didn't see me for 3 days said its gotten bigger. 
I feel very pregnant now and love going past the mirror and seeing my bump. 
It's definitely alot higher. 
Also I've noticed my hair has gotten thicker and is so shiny. 

And my boobs are ginormous. I feel like a cow with udders hahaha. 
Anyway that's me. 

Hope ure all doing OK. 
Good to see u back @Penguin20


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Hi ladies! How we all doing? I haven’t been on here for a good few weeks, will be 16weeks on Thursday, time seems to be flying now. I have midwife appointment next week, need to discuss with her about COVID vaccine as I’ve had my appointment through. Still in 2 minds about it. Waiting for our 20weeks scan appointment can’t wait to find out what we are having. Started feeling baby move too this week. Been feeling in much happier place now hopefully everything keeps running smoothly.

Good to see u back hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Hi ladies! How we all doing? I haven’t been on here for a good few weeks, will be 16weeks on Thursday, time seems to be flying now. I have midwife appointment next week, need to discuss with her about COVID vaccine as I’ve had my appointment through. Still in 2 minds about it. Waiting for our 20weeks scan appointment can’t wait to find out what we are having. Started feeling baby move too this week. Been feeling in much happier place now hopefully everything keeps running smoothly.

Yay glad you’re having some good weeks and baby is moving. I would love to hear about what your midwife says about the vax. I want to get it but feel nervous about a stillbirth. I doubt my midwives will have anything to say about it, they really just let us make our own choices here lol. Everything online from our government recommends it for pregnant women. My midwife appt is on Monday so I’ll see if she has any info for me too!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all. I haven't been on since I found out I was pregnant. It's been one he'll of a rollercoaster. I hope your all having a healthy 9 months. This is baby number 7 for me. And the last. My partner got the snip and I'm being sterilised.. when I had my scan the synographer said I have a low placenta at the front that will have to be repeatedly checked, this is the first time iv had a low placenta. I was having a repeat section anyways but I was wondering if anyone knew how else it could affect the pregnancy?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> Hi all. I haven't been on since I found out I was pregnant. It's been one he'll of a rollercoaster. I hope your all having a healthy 9 months. This is baby number 7 for me. And the last. My partner got the snip and I'm being sterilised.. when I had my scan the synographer said I have a low placenta at the front that will have to be repeatedly checked, this is the first time iv had a low placenta. I was having a repeat section anyways but I was wondering if anyone knew how else it could affect the pregnancy?

So good to have u back.
Sorry about the low lying placenta.
I had some bleeding at 6 weeks and also almost 15 weeks. They thought maybe my placenta was low lying but my bleeding was down to a erosion on the cervix. All very common in pregnancy apparently.
They double checked my placenta at the 20 weeks anomaly scan but mine is prosteria and High so my bleeding was definitely the erosion.

From what I read with a low lying placenta sometimes as ure uterus grows it can move and go higher.
The fact ure having a section is a good thing.
I think that's the option they take if the placenta is covering babies way out.
I didn't read anything about them being bad.
Just that extra scans wud be needed.
I'm glad there keeping a eye on you.


My pregnancy has been a right emotional roller coaster too.

We had a high risk result for downs syndrome 1 in 33.
We went for the non invasive harmony test but unfortunately my blood results from that kept coming back inconclusive.
Due to me being a liver transplant patient.

My only other option was then the Amnio but I refused to have it for fear of miscarriage.

Thankfully all my scans including the Anomaly scan went really well and shows a healthy baby, but we won't know for sure if he has it or not untill he is born. Apparently not all down syndrome babies show on a scan. 

But something is telling me baby is healthy and I'm trying to stay positive.

Do u know what ure having?

We're all team blue so far apart from one lady.
So we need more team pink lol.


----------



## RachRav

Hello all! I’ve been spending my evening reading through posts and catching up with everyone. I’ve been MIA! The past month was the last month of school which has been crazy and stressful; along with that I’ve been so so sick most days. Finally starting to feel less sickness at almost 15 weeks. I’m also pretty sure I’ve been feeling baby move! My hubs is out of state till probably August so I’ve been dealing with the reality of being pregnant and taking care of our 3 kiddos alone for an extended period of time. Wish me luck! One more appointment till our anatomy scan . Sticking with team green!


----------



## ciz

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yay glad you’re having some good weeks and baby is moving. I would love to hear about what your midwife says about the vax. I want to get it but feel nervous about a stillbirth. I doubt my midwives will have anything to say about it, they really just let us make our own choices here lol. Everything online from our government recommends it for pregnant women. My midwife appt is on Monday so I’ll see if she has any info for me too!

Will do lovely, it’s such a difficult discussion. We live a in small town more like village and we’ve been very lucky this area has had small amount of COVID cases but unfortunately where we live was the home of the poet Dylan Thomas so we get a lot of tourists during the summer months. I hope the midwife can give me a honest and direct answer as to whether the vaccine is a must or not.


----------



## angie90

Hi girls! I’ve got my 20 weeks scan today and going to ask about the Covid vaccine so will report back! 

I think I’m going to have it, I’ve already been recommended to have it as I’m a frontline key worker so come into contact with lots of families and children! But been wanting to wait till the 20 week scan!


----------



## daniyaaq

So good to see more people come in, and getting through the first trimester sickness.
Yesterday I was very uneasy about the unclear treatment path from both midwife and GP so I (feel bad about it sometimes) used my connections at hospital to get checked. Got to see Bub, so far all is good, I’m definitely having contractions, they are slightly affecting cervix as softer than the OB would have liked so while closed wasn’t confident it will stay that way.

I’ll basically be saying bye to my midwife and going under observation of OB. Going to review me again in 2 weeks and might consider pressaries to calm the uterus down if contractions increases in frequency or strength,

not anaemic, that was another set of good news and definitely no infection.

I’m glad I went I feel calmer. Was told to rest the rest of the week so yay me.

Baby was seen literally head butting my cervix, had to jiggle around to make him move and even then he shifted slightly away so they could see and measure but remained in the same area. Naughty little thing, watch him/her move all the way up and refuse to come when it’s officially time


----------



## daniyaaq

Anyone else feel weird saying they are tired when literally spent all day in bed. It’s evening and I’m so so beat I just want to sleep but haven’t really done anything today.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz lovely to hear from you! Any info on the covid vaccine is much appreciated. I am in 2 minds too. 

@RachRav hey! I’m glad your all caught up! Must be tough having to look after 3 kiddos on your own... specially when your feeling poorly. 

@angie90 Goodluck with your scan hun x

@Suggerhoney your gonna be so busy! And your so close to 24 weeks!!! Bit sigh of relief!

@Catmumof4 hey! Congratulations on no.7! Sorry I’ve no experience of a low lying placenta. I guess if your having a section it won’t matter so much if it moves?!

@daniyaaq im so pleased you went and got checked out. Great on the iron and infection news. Lovely you got to see this cheeky baby and I glad they will keep an eye on you. Rest up girl! I think when you are resting it does make you so much more tired... not sure how or why though! Hahaha!

few more days until we tell everyone our news! I can’t wait to set everything up for Saturday morning!!! Eek! And I’ll finally be able to talk names to DH! I’ll get pictures so you can all see!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 hi welcome. Just realised I don’t have you on the front page would you like to be added in?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 hope your scan has gone well. Look forward to seeing a pic.


----------



## topazicatzbet

For those in the UK there is a 2 min video on the BBC news site on the vaccine in pregnancy. Might help you make up your minds. I have found that a lot of the heath care professionals don't have a clue about the guidelines or recommendations. 

I decided to have it as the risk of covid during pregnancy ti me and baby out weighted the risk from the jab which so far there doesn't seem to be any.


----------



## angie90

Hey everyone! Scan went fine but little boy was a wriggly one today so they couldn’t do many of the checks so going back in 3 weeks! 

Lovely little picture of baby with his hand up to his face! 

The placenta is low-lying also so got to have that checked again! They’ve told us we can’t have sex until after birth which is fine for me but you could hear my husbands sighs through the hospital hahah!! Apparantley increased risk of bleeding! 

We then went for a date lunch and as soon as sat down the nursery rang to say they think little one has a water infection so now waiting for a doctor haha!!


----------



## angie90

Oops forgot to post baby!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@angie90 yay yay for a scan today! Let me know what you hear about the vax too. 

@daniyaaq im so sorry things are getting difficult this pregnancy. I really hope baby can stay put till term. So scary. Glad you have a plan in place. I totally hear you about the sleepiness. I feel like something is wrong with me. I decided last night to start prenatals again and see if I get a boost from that. Yesterday I woke up at 10, took my kids to the park and sat and chatted with a friend, made them lunch at 12:30 and 1 pm I was so exhausted I had to go for a lay down! Like I had barely been awake!

off to the dentist for me this morning. Haven’t felt bug move all day yesterday and just the tiniest time this morning which is kinda worrying but I’m not at consistent movements yet...


----------



## angie90

https://www.rcog.org.uk/globalasset...2-24-combined-info-sheet-and-decision-aid.pdf

They just directed me to this website and info sheet and said it was very much my own desicion! I’ve decided I’m going to do it but after viability! They haven’t advised me to do that but my own thoughts!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

What is your guys Covid vax manufacturer in the UK? Here we are getting moderna or Pfizer.


----------



## angie90

There’s moderna, pfizer and the Oxford vaccine available I believe! Midwife said today pregnant people are to have the Pfizer!


----------



## sil

For those going back and forth on the covid vaccine, I will add my point of view for what its worth.

I went back and forth for a LONG time saying I will/I won't get it. I didn't know what to do. I asked 3 OBGYN's at my practice and all 3 recommended it. I also have been following the studies and science and everything looks promising. When comparing the rates of miscarriage/preterm birth/etc, they are the same between those vaccinated vs those not. 

I was terrified but ultimately as the mask mandates lifted indoors here, I felt like it was officially more risky for me to not get it than it was to get it. Yesterday I got my first dose of Pfizer. It's been 28 hours and my only symptom so far was a sore arm. I checked in on baby's heartbeat this AM with my doppler and all is well.

I also recognize my story is not the same as anybody else's and I completely support everyones right to choose whats right for them and their baby :) it's SUCH a hard choice to make but hopefully this will help if you are on the fence but nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Welcome @Catmumof4

@daniyaaq gosh hon I'm so glad they are keeping a eye on you. Did they mention anything about having a cervical stitch?
I'm sure the rest will help and also drink plenty of water hon.


@RachRav
Welcome back hon


@Mummy2Corban

I know hon. Just another week and a half and vday. I can't wait. 


@angie90 

So so glad the scan went well hon. Great photo. Sorry they cudnt do all the checks. That happened with our DS last pregnancy. They cudnt get all the heart checks so I had to go back 2 weeks later. 
All was fine but it was nerve wracking waiting them 2 weeks. But also so cool to get a extra scan hehe.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> For those going back and forth on the covid vaccine, I will add my point of view for what its worth.
> 
> I went back and forth for a LONG time saying I will/I won't get it. I didn't know what to do. I asked 3 OBGYN's at my practice and all 3 recommended it. I also have been following the studies and science and everything looks promising. When comparing the rates of miscarriage/preterm birth/etc, they are the same between those vaccinated vs those not.
> 
> I was terrified but ultimately as the mask mandates lifted indoors here, I felt like it was officially more risky for me to not get it than it was to get it. Yesterday I got my first dose of Pfizer. It's been 28 hours and my only symptom so far was a sore arm. I checked in on baby's heartbeat this AM with my doppler and all is well.
> 
> I also recognize my story is not the same as anybody else's and I completely support everyones right to choose whats right for them and their baby :) it's SUCH a hard choice to make but hopefully this will help if you are on the fence but nervous.

I was exactly the same, just a sore arm the next day. Hoping it's the same for my second dose.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Thanks for all the helpful information everyone! I registered for my vaccine today so hopefully I'll get my first Moderna shot next week.

Forgot to upload pic from scan last week!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Thanks for all the helpful information everyone! I registered for my vaccine today so hopefully I'll get my first Moderna shot next week.
> 
> Forgot to upload pic from scan last week!
> View attachment 1098749

Oh he's lovely!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> For those going back and forth on the covid vaccine, I will add my point of view for what its worth.
> 
> I went back and forth for a LONG time saying I will/I won't get it. I didn't know what to do. I asked 3 OBGYN's at my practice and all 3 recommended it. I also have been following the studies and science and everything looks promising. When comparing the rates of miscarriage/preterm birth/etc, they are the same between those vaccinated vs those not.
> 
> I was terrified but ultimately as the mask mandates lifted indoors here, I felt like it was officially more risky for me to not get it than it was to get it. Yesterday I got my first dose of Pfizer. It's been 28 hours and my only symptom so far was a sore arm. I checked in on baby's heartbeat this AM with my doppler and all is well.
> 
> I also recognize my story is not the same as anybody else's and I completely support everyones right to choose whats right for them and their baby :) it's SUCH a hard choice to make but hopefully this will help if you are on the fence but nervous.

Thanks for sharing! Honestly if it were just me and my health, I honestly don't care either way if I get the shot (we've had Covid and could handle it again tbh). But having a newborn with no immune system, in the fall/winter months, I just want to do the best thing for the baby. I'm quite worried about the baby catching it especially because our extended family is so big. However on the plus side, for a fall/winter baby we will probably be going into semi-lockdown again with not too many visitors and events where baby will be exposed. Honestly that sounds appealing with a newborn at this point XD My sister is also pregnant due the same time, she's an RN, so I will probably just get the shot whenever she does XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Thanks for all the helpful information everyone! I registered for my vaccine today so hopefully I'll get my first Moderna shot next week.
> 
> Forgot to upload pic from scan last week!
> View attachment 1098749

This actually looks a lot like the scan I saw when I was in the ED on Saturday... hmmm maybe I do have some blue on board!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Reiko_ctu said:


> This actually looks a lot like the scan I saw when I was in the ED on Saturday... hmmm maybe I do have some blue on board!!

Oh my god can you imagine!! How long until you find out?


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u sugarhonney so sorry you had the bleeding! But glad that it has eased, 

Yes please could I be added my due date is th 7th Oct and I'm having another girl (I only have 1 boy so the gender disappointment was strong)


----------



## Catmumof4

Also I had my covid jab (pfizer) and I was fine bit of a sore spot where she got me but that was it. X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Oh my god can you imagine!! How long until you find out?

23 days!!! So long lol!! I have definitely been feeling girl but when The doc did a quick scan for me the head/profile looked different than my girls! I feel like my girls had sort of like more prominent foreheads and this baby’s head was so round. 

now that I’m feeling better I am hoping for a boy. But I won’t be disappointed with another girl because it would make life a lot simpler. I also have a few good girls names but since DH said he wasn’t set on his boy name well have to have that whole discussion again and figure something out!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 all done, sorry about the gender disappointment.

@Suggerhoney the word stitching came about, I would hope I can avoid it because all I could think about was my poor babe ripping past the stitches to come out. I have a very vivid anxious imagination. 

I’ll officially maybe know what I’m having 11 June. Yesterday at hospital baby had legs closed together the whole time, couldn’t even get a peak.


----------



## daniyaaq

Is it possible for all the checks to increase the contractions? I feel like since the hospital my contractions are legit painful, lower back and all. I’m hoping it’s the aftermath of having things stuck up inside me and will go away soon not them ramping up already.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Is it possible for all the checks to increase the contractions? I feel like since the hospital my contractions are legit painful, lower back and all. I’m hoping it’s the aftermath of having things stuck up inside me and will go away soon not them ramping up already.

It probably is, but if it’s painful for more than a few hrs you should probably go in again :/


----------



## daniyaaq

I think we are about to go on lockdown down here. Only 12 cases in one city but that’s more than enough to lockdown the entire state.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I think we are about to go on lockdown down here. Only 12 cases in one city but that’s more than enough to lockdown the entire state.

Oh wow! Will that mean the girls are home learning again or are schools exempt? We had 12 deaths on the weekend and just rolled out our “opening up” plan... as long as daily positive tests are below 400 everyone is happy!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

And how are the contractions feeling?


----------



## daniyaaq

Contractions still coming. 

they don’t play with Covid here, soon as cases hit 10 lockdown, not even just right restrictions 

Only 5 reasons to leave home(shopping, medical, care giving, approved work,)
Everything else closed, most businesses and shops that aren’t essential 
Cafes and restaurants take away only
Schools closed, work moving remote
No gatherings of any kind, except funerals on limit of 10
No visitors in your home
Masks everywhere except at home.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hows things with the contractions?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 what a little monkey! But I guess at least you get to see him again in 3 weeks! Cute scan picture!!! How was your little boy?

@sadeyedlady such a sweet scan picture! Eek! 

@Reiko_ctu i can’t wait until you find out! Wonder what baby is! Be insane if it’s a boy!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq hows things with the contractions?

They back to what they were before, the pain is gone thank God. Can’t imagine 6 months of painful contractions, think i did 3 months with my second and that was too much


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq maybe just them fudging around caused them to be painful. Can’t imagine having contractions that long!!!! Must get tiring!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq maybe just them fudging around caused them to be painful. Can’t imagine having contractions that long!!!! Must get tiring!

Yeah I read that happens. Just happy we back. 2 weeks and I can find out what we having. I feel like with all this happening I need that, need to actively bond with baby


----------



## Mummy2Corban

2 weeks!!!! Come on baby! Can’t wait to hear about it! Pink or blue?!?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Stormy day here today and feel blah. Can time speed along please?

good news is I’ve managed to wean off gravol and just on my diclectin 5 pills a day. Not sure I want to try weaning that for a while yet. Probably fill one more prescription and then be done. And I’m doing great with my blood sugars so I’m happy about that too. Now just the spd is slightly slightly rearing it’s head , oh no!!
So we won’t be doing a lot of walking this summer, but I will be driving places and bringing my lawn chair along to watch the kids play XD


----------



## playgirl666

Hope everyone is OK, 7 days until my 20 week scan, it can't come quick enough! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes we have a few of us in the next 3 weeks with anatomy scans which is exciting! Once all the 20 weeks scans are done we will all be bored XD


----------



## Weemcb26

So today I finally got a confirmed diagnosis of HG! Don’t know how I feel about it to be honest as having the diagnosis isn’t helping, waiting to hear what my bloods come back as then take it from there but so far 4 different anti sickness tablets haven’t helped. Feeling a bit hopeless about it all today I’m just so fed up always being sick and the tiredness is ridiculous xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> So today I finally got a confirmed diagnosis of HG! Don’t know how I feel about it to be honest as having the diagnosis isn’t helping, waiting to hear what my bloods come back as then take it from there but so far 4 different anti sickness tablets haven’t helped. Feeling a bit hopeless about it all today I’m just so fed up always being sick and the tiredness is ridiculous xx

I’m so so sorry hun. It’s true that some women get no relief from HG. What helped me most was simply staying in bed and not moving as much as possible :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu wonder what the next few weeks will bring. More boys??? Hahaha! Great work that your weaning of your meds and that your blood sugars are looking good.

@playgirl666 eek!!!!! Get to see bubba boy again!

@Weemcb26 sorry it’s confirmed as HG but I guess with that you might get a bit more help? Big hugs lovely x


----------



## sil

I’m jealous so many of you are coming up on the 20 week scan. Mine isn’t until July 7. It feels like ages away :-(


----------



## sil

Weemcb26 said:


> So today I finally got a confirmed diagnosis of HG! Don’t know how I feel about it to be honest as having the diagnosis isn’t helping, waiting to hear what my bloods come back as then take it from there but so far 4 different anti sickness tablets haven’t helped. Feeling a bit hopeless about it all today I’m just so fed up always being sick and the tiredness is ridiculous xx


I’m so sorry you are feeling so poorly. I really hope they can find the right medication for you!


----------



## daniyaaq

Weemcb26 said:


> So today I finally got a confirmed diagnosis of HG! Don’t know how I feel about it to be honest as having the diagnosis isn’t helping, waiting to hear what my bloods come back as then take it from there but so far 4 different anti sickness tablets haven’t helped. Feeling a bit hopeless about it all today I’m just so fed up always being sick and the tiredness is ridiculous xx

so sorry hun, you are right the diagnosis doesn’t help, because after it they look at you with that hopeless look and then everything from there is trial and error.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’m pretty sure I’ll be blue. They was in convinced I’ll fall off the bed if they say girl haha


----------



## daniyaaq

Ladies, I’m taking some time off. I thought going to hospital would ease my mind but something still doesn’t feel right in me, I don’t know why. Still having contractions, strong enough to wake me, they are back to being occasionally painful but not all of them. I don’t really want to worry and panic but I just can’t shake this feeling I have and it’s not a good one.

Will probably come on and update after my next scan. 

thanks guys.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hoping the best for you @daniyaaq and I have to say I’m so uneasy about this pregnancy too since getting the food poisoning. 

hope you can relax your mind a bit and find some reassurance that babe will be ok... really hoping the contractions stop and babe is safe and sound and you can have at least a few weeks of normalish pregnancy!

will miss you xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq ah I’m so sorry your worried lovely. I can see why you are and it’s hard to shake a feeling. I’m hoping all is ok with you and bub. Will miss you too! X


----------



## Weemcb26

Problem is I still need to get up and gets kids to school while the oh at work although iv kept them off today as literally couldn’t lift my head first thing. We dont have much family support around us as both of our parents have passed. I just need to try get on with it but finding it incredibly difficult xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 oh hun! It’s so so difficult. We don’t have much help either. Both our dads passed away and well both our mums don’t do a thing. Are they on half term next week? I’m sorry your finding it tough. Big loves to you x


----------



## soloso

daniyaaq said:


> Ladies, I’m taking some time off. I thought going to hospital would ease my mind but something still doesn’t feel right in me, I don’t know why. Still having contractions, strong enough to wake me, they are back to being occasionally painful but not all of them. I don’t really want to worry and panic but I just can’t shake this feeling I have and it’s not a good one.
> 
> Will probably come on and update after my next scan.
> 
> thanks guys.

So sorry you are going through this worry! Will be thinking of you and praying everything works out perfectly fine xxx


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq I'm thinking of you. Sending huge hugs your way. Try your best to rest and relax. I know it can be scary


----------



## sil

I'm giving my OBGYN a call now. I noticed some brown discharge yesterday and shrugged it off as nothing. Then last night I felt a bit wet down there and I checked and it was pink light bleeding. I went to sleep and woke up this morning with pink spotting but only when I wipe. I'm hopeful that it's nothing - I don't have any pains or cramps - but I also haven't had sex in a few days/have not done anything that would irritate the cervix, so I don't know. I'm hoping they'll take me in just to give me a quick check and make sure it's not an infection or something poor. I did still find baby on the doppler this AM so it was reassuring but it's still really scary. I never bled in any of my other 3 pregnancies.


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 oh hun! It’s so so difficult. We don’t have much help either. Both our dads passed away and well both our mums don’t do a thing. Are they on half term next week? I’m sorry your finding it tough. Big loves to you x

The kids are off on Monday here for a bank holiday but that’s it. I feel awful for them as they to are sick of me not being able to do anything with them. Wish there was a magic cure. Just had blood results back and my white cell blood count is low but I have no idea what that means xx


----------



## sil

The obgyn doesn’t want to see me and said to just call back if it gets worse. It makes me anxious. I wish I could fast forward a week.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil oh no hun! Well I’m hoping because it’s just pink and your not cramping it’s a good sign?! It’s not great that they won’t see you though!!! Surely it’s better to be seen so you know what’s going on? I’m sorry they won’t see you. Maybe difficult but take it easy. Big hugs! Must be scary seeing blood x

@Weemcb26 i know what you mean.... it’s really tough. Trying to get on with things is super super tough. Only being able to do the bare minimum is hard work so I not being able to do anymore leaves you feeling sucky for the kids. I hope that they find some meds that suit or things ease for you soon. It’s a really tough time to get through.... big hugs to you too x


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil oh no hun! Well I’m hoping because it’s just pink and your not cramping it’s a good sign?! It’s not great that they won’t see you though!!! Surely it’s better to be seen so you know what’s going on? I’m sorry they won’t see you. Maybe difficult but take it easy. Big hugs! Must be scary seeing blood x
> 
> @Weemcb26 i know what you mean.... it’s really tough. Trying to get on with things is super super tough. Only being able to do the bare minimum is hard work so I not being able to do anymore leaves you feeling sucky for the kids. I hope that they find some meds that suit or things ease for you soon. It’s a really tough time to get through.... big hugs to you too x

Thanks hun xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm sorry so many of you are feeling so rough or having a stressful time. I feel guilty as apart from feeling tired I now feel great.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm sorry so many of you are feeling so rough or having a stressful time. I feel guilty as apart from feeling tired I now feel great.

You are well into the time you should be feeling great! I’m happy for you! Especially as you were worried about gender disappointment. So glad you can have some easy parts of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> Problem is I still need to get up and gets kids to school while the oh at work although iv kept them off today as literally couldn’t lift my head first thing. We dont have much family support around us as both of our parents have passed. I just need to try get on with it but finding it incredibly difficult xx

Oh I’m so so sorry. I couldn’t make it through HG while having to keep up with my responsibilities. I’ve had it twice and both times was on medical leave from work for 7-8 weeks and had grandparents and aunts coming in the morning to look after the little ones for the day. Wish I could help because I know how difficult it is. The only plus side for me was knowing it would dissipate during my 2nd trimester sometime... I think you are well into your 2nd tri so hopefully it will start to get better soon but some women suffer with it the whole time. 

what meds have you tried so far?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I'm giving my OBGYN a call now. I noticed some brown discharge yesterday and shrugged it off as nothing. Then last night I felt a bit wet down there and I checked and it was pink light bleeding. I went to sleep and woke up this morning with pink spotting but only when I wipe. I'm hopeful that it's nothing - I don't have any pains or cramps - but I also haven't had sex in a few days/have not done anything that would irritate the cervix, so I don't know. I'm hoping they'll take me in just to give me a quick check and make sure it's not an infection or something poor. I did still find baby on the doppler this AM so it was reassuring but it's still really scary. I never bled in any of my other 3 pregnancies.

Oh dear well hopefully it’s nothing. I always try to just not even worry about it if it’s light pink. You’re so far along now for bleeding! TMI Q but, have you had a big Poo lately? Sometimes that can cause a bit of cervix irritation! 

I also hate that we don’t get taken care of when things like this happen in pregnancy unless you’re further along. I know they can’t do too much but at least offer to find the baby’s hb on a Doppler and take some blood pressure etc to at least make us feel as though we’re being cared for. I totally know pregnancy is really unpredictable and sometimes Drs just can’t do much, but it’s like they don’t care about pregnancies until they’re past the viability point. Like at 17 weeks I can’t go the maternity ward with my pregnancy issues, I have to go to the ED and wait for hours. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq
Don't worry hon they take the stitches out around 36 37 weeks.
Hopefully u won't need it tho.


Sorry I've been Mia again. Been suffering bad insomnia.

23 weeks tomorrow so just one more week then vday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 

Oh hon I've just seen ure stepping away. I really hope these contractions stop. I am thinking of you


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I'm giving my OBGYN a call now. I noticed some brown discharge yesterday and shrugged it off as nothing. Then last night I felt a bit wet down there and I checked and it was pink light bleeding. I went to sleep and woke up this morning with pink spotting but only when I wipe. I'm hopeful that it's nothing - I don't have any pains or cramps - but I also haven't had sex in a few days/have not done anything that would irritate the cervix, so I don't know. I'm hoping they'll take me in just to give me a quick check and make sure it's not an infection or something poor. I did still find baby on the doppler this AM so it was reassuring but it's still really scary. I never bled in any of my other 3 pregnancies.


So sorry hon. I had bleeding with this pregnancy at 6 weeks and 15 weeks and it was red with tiny clots. 
I also had on off spotting from 4 to 9 weeks. 
Turns out mine is down to a erosion on the cervix. Very common in pregnancy and doesn't harm baby. 
I have never had bleeding in my other pregnancies apart from the miscarriages so it really freeked me out. 
I was told even a bowl movement can cause it to bleed. 
Glad it's settled hon. 
Hope it stops completely. I know how horrible and scary it is seeing blood when pregnant. 
The fact that ures was brown and pink it cud of been some old blood, maybe from implantation that is just making its way out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Weemcb26 said:


> Problem is I still need to get up and gets kids to school while the oh at work although iv kept them off today as literally couldn’t lift my head first thing. We dont have much family support around us as both of our parents have passed. I just need to try get on with it but finding it incredibly difficult xx


I'm so sorry hon. Thinking of you


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney seeing as next weekend you reach V day.... are you going to go out and buy baby some stuff? Once we’ve revealed all tomorrow we are going into the city we will buy babies first outfit!!!

@Reiko_ctu im so envious you’ve got such an amazing family. 

I’m so excited that once we’ve told the babies in the morning and they’ve found out the gender we can actually share our news! I so want to talk names with DH!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney seeing as next weekend you reach V day.... are you going to go out and buy baby some stuff? Once we’ve revealed all tomorrow we are going into the city we will buy babies first outfit!!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu im so envious you’ve got such an amazing family.
> 
> I’m so excited that once we’ve told the babies in the morning and they’ve found out the gender we can actually share our news! I so want to talk names with DH!!!!!


I will announce on social media when I hit 24 weeks? But still don't feel ready to buy stuff yet. What I will do tho is go through all DS new born stuff and start sorting it out and washing it etc.

Mite start buying a few things.
Things like the moses basket tho I won't buy until I'm 30 weeks.
We already have a pram from DS it just needs setting up. I will do that at 34 weeks and I will also pack my hospital bag at 34 weeks.

I need to get some bottles. We already have a new steriliser that's been put away but need to get bottles..
Will get them in a few weeks.

I'm getting excited now but I still get anxious.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

All set for the morning! I’m super excited but then got those pangs of sadness/guilt that Huxley won’t be the baby baby once this baby comes! I’ve felt this way with all my pregnancies and I know all will be ok but I can’t help feeling sad for my littlest... if that makes sense!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you’ve got to do what makes you feel happy and comfortable! Unfortunately I got rid of all the baby clothes as I was pretty sure that was the last and I’d hate going through them knowing no more! It will be lovely going through your little mans stuff though! It is totally exciting but I can understand why your anxious!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban looks so amazing!!! So excited for your kiddos. I totally get the feeling for your youngest. I really feel that for my youngest this time because number 4 wasn’t part of our plans for a long time so we’ve definitely viewed her as the last. It helps that she’s 3, and she really wants a baby sister or brother. I’m also happy for my middle to be not the only middle, because she is a classic middle child and I’m hoping she won’t feel it as much having another middle with her XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh so annoyed at myself, I’ve just spend another $150 on maternity clothes!! Lol. Nothing I own fits apart from a few dresses and my maternity leggings. Haven’t heard anything from the girl I asked for my stuff back from so I decided not to wait.

plus my boobs are getting huge and my bras don’t fit so I ordered a few.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban that looks fab, so exciting.


----------



## ciz

Can’t believe this is happening to me… me thinking I’m over the worst of pregnancy as in HG, I was starting to enjoy pregnancy but the last 2 days have been a literal nightmare. I’m having panic attacks, that I’m struggling to breath, I can’t lie down there feels like a lump in lungs. Trying to sleep huge panic attack because the struggle to breathe normal and I’m
Just so restless I’m literally pacing the room. It’s something about being absolutely frightened about trying to sleep now I feel terrified, my chest is tightening just talking about this. Last night I’ve managed 3 hours kip but that’s been it for 2 days worth. I’m don’t feel exhausted surprisingly but I can’t keep doing this. What the hell is going on. ??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Can’t believe this is happening to me… me thinking I’m over the worst of pregnancy as in HG, I was starting to enjoy pregnancy but the last 2 days have been a literal nightmare. I’m having panic attacks, that I’m struggling to breath, I can’t lie down there feels like a lump in lungs. Trying to sleep huge panic attack because the struggle to breathe normal and I’m
> Just so restless I’m literally pacing the room. It’s something about being absolutely frightened about trying to sleep now I feel terrified, my chest is tightening just talking about this. Last night I’ve managed 3 hours kip but that’s been it for 2 days worth. I’m don’t feel exhausted surprisingly but I can’t keep doing this. What the hell is going on. ??

I’ve had the same thing. Early on in pregnancy with the panic attacks too. Get checked out by your dr, but mine is asthma. The pain is heartburn and the shortness of breath is asthma. I’m not panicking about it anymore but it does suck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban 
That looks fab hon. 



So as promised I did a 23 weeks bump shot. 


Hmmmm must change that it says bunk instead of bump lol.


----------



## sadeyedlady

ciz said:


> Can’t believe this is happening to me… me thinking I’m over the worst of pregnancy as in HG, I was starting to enjoy pregnancy but the last 2 days have been a literal nightmare. I’m having panic attacks, that I’m struggling to breath, I can’t lie down there feels like a lump in lungs. Trying to sleep huge panic attack because the struggle to breathe normal and I’m
> Just so restless I’m literally pacing the room. It’s something about being absolutely frightened about trying to sleep now I feel terrified, my chest is tightening just talking about this. Last night I’ve managed 3 hours kip but that’s been it for 2 days worth. I’m don’t feel exhausted surprisingly but I can’t keep doing this. What the hell is going on. ??

Sorry you're going through this. You should definitely speak to your doctor or midwife about it. Hope you get some relief soon


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies, it’s so horrible this feeling. Anxiety to the mass it’s crazy. I have a midwife appointment Wednesday so I’ll have a chat with her then, even if it’s just some techniques to help. Wish me luck tonight :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Can’t believe this is happening to me… me thinking I’m over the worst of pregnancy as in HG, I was starting to enjoy pregnancy but the last 2 days have been a literal nightmare. I’m having panic attacks, that I’m struggling to breath, I can’t lie down there feels like a lump in lungs. Trying to sleep huge panic attack because the struggle to breathe normal and I’m
> Just so restless I’m literally pacing the room. It’s something about being absolutely frightened about trying to sleep now I feel terrified, my chest is tightening just talking about this. Last night I’ve managed 3 hours kip but that’s been it for 2 days worth. I’m don’t feel exhausted surprisingly but I can’t keep doing this. What the hell is going on. ??


Oh gosh hon I'm sorry this is happening. 
I've suffered with panic attacks in the past. 

Also a few nights ago I woke up having trouble breathing. It happened on 2 Seperate nights. 
I don't even know why because my anxiety is alot better now. 
Definitely speak with ure midwife about it hon. 
Hope it eases soon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh feeling bummed out because I’m so nauseous still. It comes and goes now so at least it’s not constant. But honestly being 18 weeks and still nauseous sucks. Thankfully I’m out of bed and doing things now but when I don’t have to do anything I’m back in bed because I just feel ill. Starting to think I’ll never wean off my pills :/

getting lots of BH but I think I’m a bit dehydrated, they’re not painful definitely just Bh.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz oh hun I’m so sorry that your experiencing this. I’ve never had panic attacks but usually as I’ve gotten bigger I’ve had some troubles breathing at night but not like the feeling your experiencing. It must feel very frightening. Can you call your midwife? See if she has any suggestions for you. How was last night?

@Reiko_ctu it sucks doesn’t it! You just want the nausea to do one. I’m hoping because it has eased you just need a little longer and it will go completely.

@Suggerhoney wow that is a bump! You look beautiful. I’m 22 weeks tomorrow so ill try post a picture then.

so we told the babies yesterday! We got them to close their eyes and took them into the kitchen... it took a moment for them to register but they are super happy. The girls wanted a girl and the boys a boy (even though my 2 littles didn’t really know what was going on) we got dressed and done the cannons which they loved the smoke and confetti! Everyone was over the moon! DH was the same as me.... either way we would be happy but a blue one does ease the bedroom situation for now. We went into the city and got a few bits and pieces for baby and had lunch! Was a lovely day! I’m still so excited knowing baby is a boy. Now to start the search for a name and middle name!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## Katiedw21

Hi everyone! I'm sorry I joined then went Mia lol we are super busy all the time with 7 kids and we own and run 2 store fronts sometimes days go by and I don't even realize it lol but I am in El paso this weekend with just the hubby kids are watching the little kids so I am going to catch up!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies, I’m sitting thinking of names. We have Corban and Cooper, Indigo and Iya and then Huxley. Our names have been unintentionally 2 C’s and 2 I’s. Would you round it off with a H so it’s 2 H names? Or just name it whatever?! DH likes Hudson so would fit in. I don’t know?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'd have to do the H. I like things even. Lol. Our first 2 just happened to have j for their middle names so we decided to carry it on.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah that’s cute they all have J’s. I think I do like the idea of a H and the fact DH likes Hudson goes. I’ll keep looking but it’s defo an option. And then comes finding a family middle name. If we had a girl it would have used one of my names as a middle name so I’m wondering if I could find the male version of my names?!


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my 20 week bump, scan is Thursday, just need to no baby looks OK then I will relax, hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## sil

Hi ladies,
Sorry to not read and just dump here but I’m a bit overwhelmed. 

My spotting is still here. It’s now day 4. Offices are closed through Tuesday because of Memorial Day here on Monday so I’m basically waiting it out and calling again then if it doesn’t go away. No pain but it’s still freaking me out. I just have a bad feeling. 

On top of that, DS2 woke up Saturday morning with fever, cough, stuffy nose. I was terrified it was covid but luckily the test came back negative. He’s still coughing everywhere and I really don’t want to get sick. 

THEN, at 2 am my other DS comes running in “I think I have to...” and throws up everywhere. He’s been vomiting ever since. So now I have one with cough and fever, one with vomiting and fever, and I’m terrified I’ll get one or both or that they’re two different bugs at the same time in the house and I’ll wake up tomorrow and everyone will just be a mess of sicknesses. 

I haven’t slept more than an hour in the last two nights because of it and I can’t stop freaking out about looking for blood every time I go to the bathroom and I’m just completely overwhelmed.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry to not read and just dump here but I’m a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> My spotting is still here. It’s now day 4. Offices are closed through Tuesday because of Memorial Day here on Monday so I’m basically waiting it out and calling again then if it doesn’t go away. No pain but it’s still freaking me out. I just have a bad feeling.
> 
> On top of that, DS2 woke up Saturday morning with fever, cough, stuffy nose. I was terrified it was covid but luckily the test came back negative. He’s still coughing everywhere and I really don’t want to get sick.
> 
> THEN, at 2 am my other DS comes running in “I think I have to...” and throws up everywhere. He’s been vomiting ever since. So now I have one with cough and fever, one with vomiting and fever, and I’m terrified I’ll get one or both or that they’re two different bugs at the same time in the house and I’ll wake up tomorrow and everyone will just be a mess of sicknesses.
> 
> I haven’t slept more than an hour in the last two nights because of it and I can’t stop freaking out about looking for blood every time I go to the bathroom and I’m just completely overwhelmed.

:hug: sorry the kids are ill. Hope they get better soon. The spotting could be from your cervix. I had it in my last pregnancy and it was just cervical erosion from the previous pregnancies.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban your reveal was sooo lovely! How exciting for everyone! I love Hudson too. That’s on my list of boys names I like and cool that it would work out with an H. We have sort of a pattern, in initials everyone has a double. Not necessarily between the first and the middle, but like ISS, NNs, SAS get it? It wasn’t intentional either but then I’m like do we double an initial for this baby? With a girl we probably can make it work but with a boy the middle name will definitely be Peter and probably can’t double the P or the S from our last name... anyways I will probably just scrap the pattern so I’d say no need to do an H but Hudson is really lovely anyways!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry to not read and just dump here but I’m a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> My spotting is still here. It’s now day 4. Offices are closed through Tuesday because of Memorial Day here on Monday so I’m basically waiting it out and calling again then if it doesn’t go away. No pain but it’s still freaking me out. I just have a bad feeling.
> 
> On top of that, DS2 woke up Saturday morning with fever, cough, stuffy nose. I was terrified it was covid but luckily the test came back negative. He’s still coughing everywhere and I really don’t want to get sick.
> 
> THEN, at 2 am my other DS comes running in “I think I have to...” and throws up everywhere. He’s been vomiting ever since. So now I have one with cough and fever, one with vomiting and fever, and I’m terrified I’ll get one or both or that they’re two different bugs at the same time in the house and I’ll wake up tomorrow and everyone will just be a mess of sicknesses.
> 
> I haven’t slept more than an hour in the last two nights because of it and I can’t stop freaking out about looking for blood every time I go to the bathroom and I’m just completely overwhelmed.

Again just so sorry you’re dealing with this. Hopefully when you talk to your HCP they can ease your mind... good luck with all the sickness... it’s hard when you’re pregnant, you’re more likely to catch things! But I’m sure baby will be fine!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 beautiful bump. Hope this week comes round quickly for you. It’s always lovely hearing all is ok! 

@sil please don’t worry about sharing what your going through! That’s what we are here for!!! I’m so sorry you’ve still got the worry of bleeding and having to wait to talk to someone. Also the worry of 2 poorly babies on top of that. Hopefully you don’t get poorly. 

@Reiko_ctu its tricky isn’t it! I do like Hudson and would go great with Huxley but I guess I don’t wanna feel limited. So I guess if it happens to be a H great but I guess it doesn’t matter if it isn’t.


----------



## Katiedw21

I love Hudson! Our kids have no pattern and I wish I would've! It's getting so hard to come up with boy names have 6 boys already we are stumped! 
Sil, I had spotting with a couple of my pregnancies between 18-30 weeks. Everything was fine in the end but I know that worry and nothing anyone says can relieve it! It's so hard when multiple kids get sick you just feel like you're waiting for the inevitable! Hah in there hopefully it passes quickly and no one else gets sick!


----------



## soloso

@sil I'm so sorry that you have all that going on right now it must be so tough and stressful. Totally sucks you can't be seen straight away, but I would definitely ensure you are seen tomorrow and fingers crossed all will be absolutely fine! Hope you can rest as much as possible until then
Glad to hear you picked up baby's HB though that is atleast some reassurance. Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

22 week bump


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Katiedw21 thats a whole lot of boys to name!!!! Have you any ideas for names this time round?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1098875
> 
> 
> 22 week bump

Beautiful! Legit bump now no mistaking it!!


----------



## soloso

@Mummy2Corban what a lovely neat bump!! I am 16 weeks and it's definitely starting to show now. My 9 year old will be finding out on Wednesday this week then it can be common knowledge and I don't have to hide under baggy jumpers anymore! X


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies, how are we? well I am managing to sleep more which is a relief but I’m still feeling anxious and to top this off I seemed to have developed Oral Thrush… been googling like mad how to get rid or just ease the soreness, never had this before. Once again it’s thanks to crazy hormones. If any ladies have experienced this please pass on your remedies until I can see the midwife on Thursday apparently I’m not allowed to take over counter medication whilst pregnant.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu thanks lovely!

@soloso thank you! im so glad that we can share seeing as I can’t get away with a coat or jumper with this sun!!! It actually feels lovely to wear something that shows off the bump rather than trying to hide it! Exciting times telling your 9 year old!

@ciz hey hun, good news on the sleeping improving. Hopefully the anxiety levels start to tail off a little. I’ve never had oral thrush but I’m sure you can eat some kind of yogurt to help stop the growth of it?! 

How is everyone? Does anyone have any appointments this week?

nothing for me! But I’m back to decorating! I’ve done the boys rooms and it made me feel like the girls need a fresh lick of paint so that’s my job for the next week or so!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just came back from the midwife. Uneventful. My BP was quite low today but I feel ok. Had my physical, she tried to hear baby’s heartbeat but could only get glimpses of it, she said it was running from the Doppler big time! Now 19 more days till my scan and can hopefully see baby is nice and healthy and relax a bit.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and my next appt at 24 weeks is a phone appt. But with restrictions easing by then I may get to have it in person. Hope so. Always like to check my BP and baby’s Hb.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu 19 days!!!! Come on!!! Need to know what flavour your bubba is! Will you be team blue???? These early midwife appointments nothing much happens really does it! I like it when they actually start talking about labour etc so you know things are getting close.


----------



## Katiedw21

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Katiedw21 thats a whole lot of boys to name!!!! Have you any ideas for names this time round?




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Katiedw21 thats a whole lot of boys to name!!!! Have you any ideas for names this time round?


It is and it gets harder and harder every time! No we have no clue what to name this one we're completely stumped!


----------



## Katiedw21

ciz said:


> Hi ladies, how are we? well I am managing to sleep more which is a relief but I’m still feeling anxious and to top this off I seemed to have developed Oral Thrush… been googling like mad how to get rid or just ease the soreness, never had this before. Once again it’s thanks to crazy hormones. If any ladies have experienced this please pass on your remedies until I can see the midwife on Thursday apparently I’m not allowed to take over counter medication whilst pregnant.

The only thing I know is gentian violet or venetian violet it stains bad but works amazingly!


----------



## Katiedw21

I have my 20 week anatomy scan Thursday I believe! It's so weird being at that point already and only knowing for like 4 weeks!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i honestly have no clue about the gender currently. I keep going back and forth. Baby really reminds me of DD2 in utero, moving like crazy and even the quick scan I saw at the ED last weekend... so crazy I really want to know! Lol!! I have no inkling at this point so will not be surprised either way at all. I was very surprised that our 3rd was another girl!! Anyways hopefully the time speeds by. I’m sure it will. This is our last week of homeschooling and the weather is heating up so we’ll be planning lots of beach and park outings. 

got a lot of work to do re organizing all my homeschool stuff, my cupboards have been used to shove and store clutter away while I’ve been sick. Like every single piece of colouring the girls have done. And a mountain of laundry to do. Plus a kids birthday to plan for and Father’s Day, so I’m sure it’ll be the 18th before I know it!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

However I do have to say, I feel as though I’ve been pregnant forever and not even quite half ways XD. Longest pregnancy ever!


----------



## sadeyedlady

ciz said:


> Hi ladies, how are we? well I am managing to sleep more which is a relief but I’m still feeling anxious and to top this off I seemed to have developed Oral Thrush… been googling like mad how to get rid or just ease the soreness, never had this before. Once again it’s thanks to crazy hormones. If any ladies have experienced this please pass on your remedies until I can see the midwife on Thursday apparently I’m not allowed to take over counter medication whilst pregnant.

I has this with my last pregnancy. Its awful so I feel your pain. Went to my GP and he prescribed a liquid antifungal that you swirl around your mouth. So sorry I can't remember for the life of me what it was but it was on prescription. Could you see your GP before your midwife appointment?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Katiedw21 so crazy you’ve only known for 4 weeks! Must seem very surreal to be going for a 20 week scan. So far Hudson is the only name in the running for us!! I’m gonna keep looking just encase.

@Reiko_ctu I have the comparison so I would have been surprised if this baby was a girl as my sickness eased faster like it did with my boys and my skin in the first tri was awful. Oooo I can’t wait for you to know! Just lovely seeing baby and nut nerve wracking getting everything checked out! Sounds like you’ve plenty to do to pass the time so I’m sure it will be here quickly. 

@Suggerhoney its so crazy how close you are to V day! Super exciting stuff!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq not sure if you’ll see this but I’m hoping your ok xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Hey guys. I’m around, had a bit of a rough couple days but we’re here still. Was in hospital over the weekend as contractions intensified, I’m now counting down till v-day that’s when I will get more support from the OBs

@Mummy2Corban stick with the tradition and choose another H name please.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry I've not been on here. 
I have a really nasty cold. 
I haven't slept in 2 nights because i can't breath out of my nose. I keep feeling like I'm about to have a panic attack because I can't breath through my nose. 
Today is gonna be the hottest day of the year and I feel so rubbish. 

Yesterday and today have been the worst days so I hope this cold goes away soon. 
I hate not being able to breath out of my nose. 
It always brings on panic attacks because I feel like I'm being suffocated. 
The heat is not helping at all. 


@Mummy2Corban 

Lovely bump hon. Definitely bumpy. 
we are calling our baby boy Hudson and My DH chose it too.
I was so surprised because its a name I probably wudnt of thought of. 
Sometimes men can surprise us can't they. Haha. 


@sil 

Oh hon I'm sorry about the spotting. 
I had spotting and on and off from 4 to 9 ish weeks and a bleed at 6 and 15 weeks. 
I have a cervical erosion. 
Apparently very common in pregnancy. 
Hopefully it's something like that for you too. 
I really hope the spotting stops hon. 


@Reiko_ctu 

Eeeeeek I can't wait for you to find out. 



Good luck to everyone else having there big anomaly scan this week or soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq lovely to hear your about still! We miss you!!!!! Sorry you’ve been in hospital. Bring on v day! I think if we used another H name it would be easier to say them all!

@Suggerhoney thats rubbish you’ve been feeling so poorly! Colds in pregnancy are definitely tough on the breathing! What beautiful weather though hey! Having the windows open and a warm breeze coming in is just lush! What was your full name for bubba again? Hudson is our only runner at the moment! Middle name I haven’t a clue. DH liked Hudson and Harper for a girl. I think I was still liking Thea for a girl not that a girls name matters now! I hope you feel much better soon though


----------



## sil

Thank you to everyone for listening to my mini freak out. I’m a bit better now. 

After 5 full days of on and off red/pink/brown spotting, I finally woke up this morning with none. Fingers crossed it stays that way. 

My private scan was booked for today but I need to reschedule because the kids are still sick and home from school. 

DS1 who had the stomach bug recovered and knock on wood nobody else threw up, but he did catch DS2’s terrible sickness. He was up ALL night hacking terrible cough with stridor breathing in and he has a fever. DS2 is now on day 4 of that sickness and is recovering but I kept him because he’s still coughing quite a bit and I didn’t feel right sending him. 


Miraculously so far I’ve managed to avoid catching anything even though I’ve been coughed and thrown up all over me for days now. Fingers crossed and I’ll keep on moving along. 


I’ll try to rebook private scan for next week. 15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil hopefully the bleeding stays away! Wow sounds like you’ve a poorly house!!!! Be great if you manage to dodge all the bugs even if you are surrounded. It’s a shame about your scan but I’m sure you’ll be able to rebook it for soon. Bump is looking great


----------



## ciz

Managed to get gp appointment today been prescribed nystan… it tastes absolutely vile but hopefully it’ll rid the thrush soon, mouth is like cotton. Midwife appointment Thursday will update what she suggests about Covid vaccine too. 

@Suggerhoney aww gosh hun, really do feel
Your panic it’s very scary. Have you tried olbus oil on your pillow?


----------



## ciz

sil said:


> Thank you to everyone for listening to my mini freak out. I’m a bit better now.
> 
> After 5 full days of on and off red/pink/brown spotting, I finally woke up this morning with none. Fingers crossed it stays that way.
> 
> My private scan was booked for today but I need to reschedule because the kids are still sick and home from school.
> 
> DS1 who had the stomach bug recovered and knock on wood nobody else threw up, but he did catch DS2’s terrible sickness. He was up ALL night hacking terrible cough with stridor breathing in and he has a fever. DS2 is now on day 4 of that sickness and is recovering but I kept him because he’s still coughing quite a bit and I didn’t feel right sending him.
> 
> 
> Miraculously so far I’ve managed to avoid catching anything even though I’ve been coughed and thrown up all over me for days now. Fingers crossed and I’ll keep on moving along.
> 
> 
> I’ll try to rebook private scan for next week. 15 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1098912

Glad to hear your bleed has stopped and everything crossed it stays that way. Oh gosh house of sickness you poor things.. speedy recovery to you all x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz I’m glad you got something for the thrush can only imagine how it must feel. Fingers crossed it works soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh I’m also feeling baby boy more and more with my hand! I’m so thankful for feeling baby! Gives you some reassurance doesn’t it!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Does someone have a scan today?? It’s my littles 2nd birthday today!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh I’m also feeling baby boy more and more with my hand! I’m so thankful for feeling baby! Gives you some reassurance doesn’t it!

Been feeling this one a bit more lately.

going to see cardiologist tomorrow for bunch of tests. Then one more week before scan.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq isnt it lovely feeling them! Glad they are keeping an eye on you. Will you find out babies flavour next week????


----------



## playgirl666

Got my scan tomorrow morning, just need to no that baby is OK, and hopefully they will confirm the gender not gonna tell them that I no x


----------



## sadeyedlady

@ciz Yes thats the stuff I got! It tastes nasty but does the job! Hopefully it will clear up for you in the next few days!

Had a check up with GP today. White blood cells in my urine so had to send a sample off to the labs. Fingers crossed I dont need antibiotics. I always get bad thrush with antibiotics. 

He also said my uterus is measuring 2 weeks ahead but I think that's normal considering its baby number 3!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@playgirl666 Best of luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ive got all crossed all is ok with bubba tomorrow! Hopefully they confirm bubs is a boy! 

@sadeyedlady hopefully you won’t need antibiotics specially if you get thrush!!!!! I’m sure your uterus measuring big would be because of 3 baby?!


----------



## soloso

It was me who had a scan today....



A November blue one!! Can't believe it!! :D


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

I live down the South of England so the weather has been a bit too hot for me. But i don't think having the cold is helping. 
We now have rain and its so much cooler and it does make me feel a bit better. 
We have 3 indoor cats so can't open the windows really wide. I do in the bedrooms then keep the doors closed. 
Downstairs we just have the little top windows open. 

At this present moment I'm sat on a chair with the back door open wide. 
Got my beady eye on all 3 cats. Haha. 

I had my consultant appointment today which went well. 
I asked him induction and he said definitely between 37 and 38 weeks. No date yet but I won't get untill about 2 or 3 weeks b4 no dought. 
Baby very active and heartbeat supper loud. 

I have a liver scan tomorrow but will give them my sweetest smile and see if they can just have a peep at little man haha. 

I have a growth scan next Thursday (covid test first) 
Midwife on 16the June

Then on 30th June I have my glucose intolerance test which takes 2 hours:shock:

Then right after that I've to see the consultant again. 
Had my blood results and my liver function and bile levels are all normol hurrah. No icp still. I was diagnosed with it at just 17 weeks with DS so to get to almost 24 weeks and still not have it is great. 
I no I'm not out of the woods tho and I've been told it cud flair up in the 3rd trimester but at least I will know then if they have to get him out he has a really good chance. 

We are naming him 
Harley-Oliver Willam. 
I did find it difficult thinking of a second name to go with it haha. 
I still love the name Teddy but that's still a big fat NO from DH lol. 


@sil 
Lovely bump hon. So happy the bleeding stopped. It cud be just a iratataed cervix hon. We have extra blood when pegers down there. Hope it stops for good. 


@daniyaaq 
So good to see u back hon. Roll on v day. 
Hope all ure tests go well. 

@playgirl666 
Good luck for tomorrow hon even tho I know it will all go amazing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

soloso said:


> It was me who had a scan today....
> 
> View attachment 1098929
> 
> 
> A November blue one!! Can't believe it!! :D

Awwwww hahahaha another blue one lmao. This group has been taking over by blue stalks hehehehe. 
Congratulations hon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso wow! Congratulations hun! Team blue!!!! Love the scan pic! Hahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i do love your little mans name! It’s very sweet. Are you going to tell people his name? We used to have an indoor cat so I know what you mean about having to keep an eye on the sneaky things!!! 

You have so many appointments that you’ll never get bored! Lots of sneaky peaks at baby boy. I guess you don’t get scan pictures at growth scans? Are you still going to go ahead with a 4d scan? I’m considering getting a private scan in a few weeks so DH can actually see baby on the screen. I think a gender one is like£59 so not to bad if DH gets a look.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gosh @soloso another blue! If Dani and I find out blue in the next few weeks I will be laughing so hard. This thread is sooo funny. 

@daniyaaq glad you are getting things checked out. Hope all is well! I’m so sorry you’re having such a rough time. 

Sugger we have the same thing with our cat. She tries to get outside always. I actually just lock her in our room while we have the doors and windows open! We have screens for bugs but she can claw at them and wreck them. It’s been 28 Celsius here just yesterday and it was way too hot for me! Max I enjoy is just 25. Today we’ll have another 28 and then tomorrow is predicted to be 21.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I just can’t believe the amount of blue! It’s unreal!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats @soloso !!! Can't believe we have another blue!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats @soloso on your boy. No missing that one. 

I didn't get a potty shot from my private scan. Maybe I can get one at my 20 week scan on tue.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope your all well, congrats to those that have had scans and good blood reports! 

SO hard reading everyone is team blue, every time I think I'm over the gender disappointment boom there it is (not saying that to make any 1 feel bad just venting) so I will have 6 girls and 1 boy in total! We have chosen the name Olivia. Leslie and Vanessa are the 2 middle names but not sure which order to put them in, any ideas??

This heat is insane! I'm from Norfolk UK and it reached 28 today and I was out for a max of 10 mins and burnt! Been feeling really breathless past few days as well which sucks!

In regards to the indoor cats I have a 9 week old kitten (pepsi) who keeps trying to escape! He's so brave and playful just follows my 2 year old around Lol!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 im sorry about the gender disappointment. It must be tough specially being the last and so many girls. We are hear to listen to you vent if you need to. Lovely name Olivia! I really don’t know what way round for your second names?! I think they sound good both ways... sorry no help!!!!!! I’m in Norfolk! Weather has been lovely and I got burnt too!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve just finished painting the girls bedroom and I am tired out!!!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Aw hii Lol! Do you know which hospital you will be giving birth at? I'm going to be using the qeh kings lynn. I am having an elective section due to 2 previous emergency sections, this will be my first elective so I'm a bit nervous. X


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 I'm no strange to gender disappointment so don't feel bad for sharing. 

A part of me is still gutted I will never have a girl but I'm grateful I am accepting it much better this time round. 

It was 25 degrees in leeds today and I spent it in my car driving from patient to patient or in full ppe. 

My last patient should have been a simple dressing then home for my early finish. Nope I ended up spending 1hr 45 mins in full ppe with my fingers on this woman's neck trying to stop the bleeding and it took 50 mins for the ambulance to arrive. I was a hot mess by the time the ambulance left.


----------



## Catmumof4

Topaz that sounds crazy hot and scary!! Hats off to you (especially in this weather)!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yes I’ll be at the NNUH. Waiting for an elective section must be a bit scary! Knowing when it will happen must be exciting but also nerve wracking!!! 

@topazicatzbet wow! That must have been hard in the heat, wearing PPE and being pregnant! Hats off to you girl!


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 yes I’ll be at the NNUH. Waiting for an elective section must be a bit scary! Knowing when it will happen must be exciting but also nerve wracking!!!
> 
> A lot of it is I'm not so good at waiting and I have fibromyalgia so really wishing could fast forward time to Sept. My due date is Oct 7th but section will b about 39 weeks. I'm worried because my daughter's 1st birthday is on the 30th Sept and no way am I missing that!!
> 
> @topazicatzbet wow! That must have been hard in the heat, wearing PPE and being pregnant! Hats off to you girl!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i do love your little mans name! It’s very sweet. Are you going to tell people his name? We used to have an indoor cat so I know what you mean about having to keep an eye on the sneaky things!!!
> 
> You have so many appointments that you’ll never get bored! Lots of sneaky peaks at baby boy. I guess you don’t get scan pictures at growth scans? Are you still going to go ahead with a 4d scan? I’m considering getting a private scan in a few weeks so DH can actually see baby on the screen. I think a gender one is like£59 so not to bad if DH gets a look.


Haha they are very sneeky the little buggers hahaha.

Yes I know so many appointments.
I guess there will be lots in July and August and early September too.
I wud still like to book a 4D scan at 30 weeks but will have to see how money goes. Because its 95 quid so not cheap.
No u don't normally get pics at growth scans. They normally just measure everything and give u a rough weight and check fluid level and that's about it. They sometimes check cord flow too. 
I did get some photos with DD growth scans but didn't get any with my last pregnancy. 
Maybe I will get lucky and get one this time too haha. 




Reiko_ctu said:


> Gosh @soloso another blue! If Dani and I find out blue in the next few weeks I will be laughing so hard. This thread is sooo funny.
> 
> @daniyaaq glad you are getting things checked out. Hope all is well! I’m so sorry you’re having such a rough time.
> 
> Sugger we have the same thing with our cat. She tries to get outside always. I actually just lock her in our room while we have the doors and windows open! We have screens for bugs but she can claw at them and wreck them. It’s been 28 Celsius here just yesterday and it was way too hot for me! Max I enjoy is just 25. Today we’ll have another 28 and then tomorrow is predicted to be 21.


We brought one of those bug screen things. Unfortunately it's just for a normol door tho and we have double doors. 
Will try and put it up one side. I bet the blooming cats still manage to get out tho haha. 
I think the putting them In one room idea is a good one.
Will definitely have to try that. 




Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all hope your all well, congrats to those that have had scans and good blood reports!
> 
> SO hard reading everyone is team blue, every time I think I'm over the gender disappointment boom there it is (not saying that to make any 1 feel bad just venting) so I will have 6 girls and 1 boy in total! We have chosen the name Olivia. Leslie and Vanessa are the 2 middle names but not sure which order to put them in, any ideas??
> 
> This heat is insane! I'm from Norfolk UK and it reached 28 today and I was out for a max of 10 mins and burnt! Been feeling really breathless past few days as well which sucks!
> 
> In regards to the indoor cats I have a 9 week old kitten (pepsi) who keeps trying to escape! He's so brave and playful just follows my 2 year old around Lol!!



Awwww bless. There rite little escape artists though arnt they haha. 
I'm so sorry about the gender disappointment hon. Don't feel bad u had it with my first baby. Well I lost my very first baby at almost 11 weeks but when I was pregnant again 4 years later I never found out the gender. 
I was convinced i was having a boy and really set my heart on it. 
Then when baby was born and they said congratulations u have a beautiful baby girl I felt weird. Like happy but disappointed and shocked. 
Didn't last long tho and I instantly fell in love with her. 
With my last pregnancy I was hoping for a girl so our 8 year old dd had a sister to play with. When we found it it was a boy i did feel the tiniest teeniest bit disappointed but soon got used to the idea. 

With this one I was a tiny bit hopful for a boy so our 21 month old son had a brother. 
I've never had 2 boys close in age b4. 
So when we found out it was indeed another little boy I was so happy. 

It ever there was another baby after this one then I wud love that one to be a girl but the likelihood of me getting pregnant again is very doughtful, I'm 42 in December so this one will probably be my last. 

Feel sad saying that but this is My 6th and mine and DH 4th baby so I've been blessed so much. 
I definitely haven't ruled out having another but I don't think it wud be easy because I'm old and my eggs are probably nearing the end of there sell by date now hahaha. 

:jo:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

With this being our last I am torn on which sex I’d prefer. Instinctively I want a girl because that’s what I know! But I have a feeling in a few years, down the road, I may regret not having a son. Especially with my DH being a carpenter that’s a wonderful trade to pass along in the family. Although my girls could do that too.


----------



## playgirl666

Scan in 45 mins x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney when I think about it I think that it doesn’t seem long till baby is here. We’ve got this last term... then the summer holidays and then once everyone is back at school in September it’s just a small space of time getting bits ready and baby will be here!!! Seeing as your so busy with appointments it seems as though time will fly. Makes me feel sad though! I don’t want it to fly past.... last baby makes me want to hang on to it all! I really know that there will be no more after this as we are going to be full to the brim with baby no.6!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 goodluck lovely! Got all crossed for you! Look forward for seeing a picture of baby boy!

@Reiko_ctu surely baby will be a boy!!! Pink is so sparse that it makes me think boy! I’m curious! Can’t wait for you to find out!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha they are very sneeky the little buggers hahaha.
> 
> Yes I know so many appointments.
> I guess there will be lots in July and August and early September too.
> I wud still like to book a 4D scan at 30 weeks but will have to see how money goes. Because its 95 quid so not cheap.
> No u don't normally get pics at growth scans. They normally just measure everything and give u a rough weight and check fluid level and that's about it. They sometimes check cord flow too.
> I did get some photos with DD growth scans but didn't get any with my last pregnancy.
> Maybe I will get lucky and get one this time too haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We brought one of those bug screen things. Unfortunately it's just for a normol door tho and we have double doors.
> Will try and put it up one side. I bet the blooming cats still manage to get out tho haha.
> I think the putting them In one room idea is a good one.
> Will definitely have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww bless. There rite little escape artists though arnt they haha.
> I'm so sorry about the gender disappointment hon. Don't feel bad u had it with my first baby. Well I lost my very first baby at almost 11 weeks but when I was pregnant again 4 years later I never found out the gender.
> I was convinced i was having a boy and really set my heart on it.
> Then when baby was born and they said congratulations u have a beautiful baby girl I felt weird. Like happy but disappointed and shocked.
> Didn't last long tho and I instantly fell in love with her.
> With my last pregnancy I was hoping for a girl so our 8 year old dd had a sister to play with. When we found it it was a boy i did feel the tiniest teeniest bit disappointed but soon got used to the idea.
> 
> With this one I was a tiny bit hopful for a boy so our 21 month old son had a brother.
> I've never had 2 boys close in age b4.
> So when we found out it was indeed another little boy I was so happy.
> 
> It ever there was another baby after this one then I wud love that one to be a girl but the likelihood of me getting pregnant again is very doughtful, I'm 42 in December so this one will probably be my last.
> 
> Feel sad saying that but this is My 6th and mine and DH 4th baby so I've been blessed so much.
> I definitely haven't ruled out having another but I don't think it wud be easy because I'm old and my eggs are probably nearing the end of there sell by date now hahaha.
> 
> :jo:


If you wanted another I hope you can have one! It must be hard having that decision taken out of your hands! Afm I can't wait for all this to be over! I have had some pretty rough pregnancies. My ex and I are currently going through a custody battle for 2 of my babies and it is taking it's toll on me big time. I also feel like I don't have the support that I thought I had.. My partner is amazing but mum is now hedging around the issue!! Sorry for ranting!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Playgirl good luck with the scan!! How exciting!! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> If you wanted another I hope you can have one! It must be hard having that decision taken out of your hands! Afm I can't wait for all this to be over! I have had some pretty rough pregnancies. My ex and I are currently going through a custody battle for 2 of my babies and it is taking it's toll on me big time. I also feel like I don't have the support that I thought I had.. My partner is amazing but mum is now hedging around the issue!! Sorry for ranting!!

custody battles are the worst. Sorry you are going through that. It’s hard, nobody really gets what you going through except that in it too.


----------



## playgirl666

Had scan, gotta go back in 2 weeks cos he was head down and they couldn't get head measurements, but they said everything looks perfect and we could clearly see he's a boy! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 cheeky boy! Hopefully they get what they need in 2 weeks. Lovely scan picture!

@Catmumof4 it must be tough having to go through a custody battle with your ex. My mum and dad had issues and it was actually my mum that caused all the issues! Sorry about your mum too.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you daniyaaq and mummy2corban it's insanely hard but we will make it through I'm sure. My ex was a controlling drug using a-hole but I don't hold a lot of faith in the justice system. 

Playgirl lovely scan pics!! And you get to go back so soon! Very jealous!


----------



## daniyaaq

Got my scan exactly a week from today. In a turn of events. DP won’t be able to come, he’s suddenly had to start doing Friday shifts, so I’ll get to find out on my own and keep it a secret till 1 July. 

I’ve booked a little place for us to have dinner on that day it’s his birthday. We will have the place to ourselves. And will reveal the gender to him then.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

I know what u mean hon. I'm really sad that this is probably gonna be the last time I ever get to have a bump and feel baby move etc. 
I feel so selfish saying that because I have 2 older teens 18 and 15 from a previous relationship and me and Mt DH are now having our 4th baby together. I feel so incredibly blessed but i can't help that feeling of sadness. 
I really don't like getting older and knowing even if I did want one more it probably wudnt happen. I feel bad saying that now because some womon can't have any kids. I know I'm really blessed but I do wish I was younger so them there is definitely still a chance. The thought of going through menopause and stuff just really makes me feel so sad. 

Men can keep having children but us womon only have a certain time limit. 
It does make me get down. 
I'm so close to vday now and then the next milestone is 28 then 30 weeks. 
And I am looking forward to hitting them mile stones. 
I cud easily say now that when I hit 30 weeks I really don't care how slow it goes. But that's easy to say right now when I'm still able to run around and do stuff. I walk really fast and feel energetic. 
But I expect by 30 weeks my hips will be agony and I'll be waddling like a duck and peeing a million times during the night and I'll be saying I can't wait for my induction date haha. 

@Catmumof4 
Thank you hon. I mean it wud be nice to have that option if we did decide to go for one more. 
Getting old sucks. I feel like my 30s went by in a blink of a eye. 
It's scary how fast the years just fly by. I can't believe I will be 42 in December. Its depressing lol. I still feel like I'm in my early 30s. 
Wish I was. 
Even just thinking about menopause and stuff totally freeks me out. 
So sorry ure going through all that with ure ex hon my goodness so stressful. Sending u huge hugs and I hope it all works out hon<3


@playgirl666 
Great scan photos hon. So glad ure still team :blue:. 
We are definitely the blue group hehehe. 

AFM
I had my liver and kidney scan and it went well. I will get to speak to my consultant about it when I see him at the end of the month. 
And when the lovely lady doing the scan said 'shel we say hello to baby, it wud be rude not too' I was so happy. I didn't even have to ask. 

So I got to see baby boy again. It was very very quick but still lovely and he has grown since the 20 weeks scan. He has such a cute little nose and cheeks. 

Really looking forward to my growth scan next week. 

Much cooler now here. Gonna get hot again at the weekend tho. 
My cold is so much better but I think Tommy may of caught it becuase he has a cough:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Got my scan exactly a week from today. In a turn of events. DP won’t be able to come, he’s suddenly had to start doing Friday shifts, so I’ll get to find out on my own and keep it a secret till 1 July.
> 
> I’ve booked a little place for us to have dinner on that day it’s his birthday. We will have the place to ourselves. And will reveal the gender to him then.


Ah man that sucks DH can't come to the gender scan hon. Still in a way Ure gonna know gender b4 everyone else which is great.
I hope u won't keep us stewing here lol. 
I can't wait to find out what u and @Reiko_ctu are having.
And the other ladies that are still waiting .
It's so exciting. 
Is anyone staying team yellow?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wrapunzel 
How are u doing hon? I hope ure OK.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just look at the front page ladies and all the :blue:. It's so funny. 

But also so sad seeing the angels and womon that haven't been on here for ages. 
I really hope they are ok and just busy or something and that's why they haven't been on here. 
:-(


----------



## RachRav

Headed off to vacation tomorrow!!! Wish us luck and hoping to get by without too many potty breaks. 

Used an at home doppler with success today but tried to use it again later in the evening and couldn’t find baby? Anyone else experience this? 

Anatomy scan is July 13th but sticking with team green! All the blue I’m seeing here is making me wonder... I’m feeling confident that we’re having a girl. ‍♀️


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i know what you mean I feel very blessed having all mine too. I’m sure I’ll get broody and want another but we will be buying an 8 seater before this baby arrives and currently our 4 bedrooms work with everyone sharing but I think one more would be stress on that. We are lucky this is a boy so it can share with the younger boys for longer. It makes me super sad but I know it’s for the best. I’m 37 in august and I worry about things going wrong if we went again so I think I just have to accept that we are lucky having our half a dozen and move on.

glad all went ok with your scan and you got to see baby boy! V day tomorrow beautiful!!!!!! I think even when I’m waddling I’ll be wanting to hang onto this pregnancy!!! Hahaha!!!!

@daniyaaq ah sorry DH can’t make it to your scan but at least you get to plan a lovely surprise. That’s what made me feel better about my DH missing out on the scans that I could plan the reveal. I am considering getting a private scan though just so he can see for the last time. 

I noticed that @wrapunzel hasnt been on for weeks so hopefully all is well. Same as the other quiet ladies.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@RachRav happy holidays lovely! Lovely that your aren’t finding out babies gender! I loved not finding out and staying team yellow but seeing as this is the last it’s been lovely to experience it differently.
I’ve only ever used a Doppler with my second so don’t have much experience but I’m sure baby is just hiding x


----------



## sil

Hi everyone, calling my obgyn again when they open in 20 minutes. It’s now been a full week of on and off spotting but this morning when I went to the bathroom about a tablespoon of red blood in the toilet. Feeling scared and frustrated. I wish it’d just stop. I’m going to really push to be seen this time since they said no last time.


----------



## playgirl666

sil said:


> Hi everyone, calling my obgyn again when they open in 20 minutes. It’s now been a full week of on and off spotting but this morning when I went to the bathroom about a tablespoon of red blood in the toilet. Feeling scared and frustrated. I wish it’d just stop. I’m going to really push to be seen this time since they said no last time.

Omg I hope ur OK, its always so scary seeing any blood :( x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil yes I agree you should push to see someone. Surely they must understand that blood in pregnancy is horrible. Let us know what they say! Big hugs x


----------



## sil

So thankful they are fitting me in today. My regular obgyn is not in the office today so they are letting me see another one in the practice plus an ultrasound to see what’s going on. Appointment is in 3 hours from now. I’ll update after


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s great that they are fitting you in. I’m pleased that they will scan you and see what’s happening. Hope all is ok! Big hugs x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@RachRav
Hope u have a wonderful vacation hon. Try not to worry about the doppler. I don't really use mine anymore becuase I can feel all the movements now but I did have a listen about 2 weeks ago and found him hard to find. They move around so much so can be difficult to find.

@Mummy2Corban
We are in a 4 bed but we've made it into a 5 bed by putting our lounge where the dining room was.
We already have a kitchen dinner so didn't need a second dining room.
So we have got room for one more but I don't know if it wud ever happen again with me being 42 in December.
I cud end up having a horrible Birth like I did with DD and that will definitely make me done.
I said no more after her and I lasted 6 years b4 the broodyness crept in.
We then had Tommy and there is a 7 year age gap between him and dd.
And now having this one.
There will be 2 years between Tommy and this one.
I don't think I cud ever go back to ttc again tho because it's too stressful and.
If it was to happen again it wudnt be planned.
I'm not planning on going on any birth control but I definitely will be playing it extra safe for a good 9 months and then see how I feel then.
I know womon do have babies even older than me.
The oldest lady at my hospital got pregnant naturally at 48.
Don't think I wud want a baby when I'm 48 tho lol.
I think 43 or 44 wud be ok but my eggs will probably be all rotten by then.
I don't look my age and no one ever believes me when they see me. Everyone thinks I'm in my early 30s. I've had to get the passport out a few times to prove it hahaha. But on the inside I cud be ancient.
It took 11 cycles to fall with this one. I've never had to try that long b4.
The longest I've ever tried was 3 months.
I know I fell pregnant 4 possibly 5 times last year so it wasn't like we tried and nothing happened for 11 cycles. Bit I do wonder if all those chemicals were down to my age.
I was gonna ask my consultant about the egg reserve blood test I had back in December. But I forgot to ask him.
I never got them results and I'm curious to know.
I'll try and remember and ask him next time.
Bet I forget again tho hahaha. Baby brain :shy:

I'm really worried about @wrapunzel too. Hopefully she's just been too busy to get on here. 

@sil
Oh gosh hon I hope ure OK. I really hope it's just something like what I have a cervical erosion that's causing this.
Please please let us know how u get on my lovely. We're all here for you. I'm so glad they are seeing u today. And praying its nothing sinister. 
U are in my thoughts <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ttc can be so stressful. After my molar I became a crazy woman and it really was awful! Ttc became more of a chore than it being fun. I think my DH may get the snip after this bubba as I really think we would be pushing it if we went again!!!! Even though I would love another girl! I don’t think I will ever get over being broody and I think I will struggle to fully come to terms with no more babies BUT it’s got to happen at some point right? I agree after seeing a picture you definitely don’t look in your 40’s!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I hope all is ok


----------



## sil

I feel SO much better and I’m so glad I went! Everything is great with the placenta, cervix measuring perfect length and closed, baby active and perfect. They confirmed she is a girl. 

After that I had a physical examination and the obgyn found a pencil eraser sized polyp on my cervix. She touched it with a qtip and it immediately started bleeding. 

overall nothing to worry about and no threat to pregnancy. I’m so relieved!!!!

Here is sweet baby girl today at 15+2.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@sil I'm so happy for you. You must be so relieved. What's the treatment they recommended for the polyp? Also how do you get a polyp on your cervix?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s amazing news! Hey baby girl!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope your all having a great day! 

Sil what a gourgeous picture so so glad everything is ok and the bleeding isn't becaus of baby! Sorry if a stupid question but what is a polyp?

Afm been feeling really heavy at the front today. I have a low anterior placenta and it feels like it's got really heavy all of a sudden (probably just baby turning around!). I am getting some Sleepsuits and vests for little one tomorrow feels like a big milestone!! Xx


----------



## Katiedw21

Omg sil I bet that was stressful, but so happy everything was OK! I had really bad bleeding with my 6th and it made me so anxious! I had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday and everything looked good except he's head down squished against my cervix so they couldn't get all the measurements they needed to little turkey lol can't believe I am half way already this is craziness! I have been done since #6 lol but I didn't want a tubal so e decided to have dh get a vasectomy but at the appt found out our insurance didn't cover it! So we put it off then became pregnant with #7 l lol decided I'd get a tubal but my doctor was on vacation when I had him and the on call Dr wasn't comfortable doing it so they said if schedule it at my 6 week appt but then covid hit and no elective surgery so put it off again then my little one wouldn't take a bottle so we had to wait and well here we are :headspin:haha but we've found a doctor who will do the vasectomy out of pocket so we'll do that before he comes. Although I say I am done, I cannot imagine what I will feel with the permanent no more babies, I do love having babies and the thought of no more is so heart breaking but my oldest is 18 so I am sure I'll have grandkids in a few years!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@sil so so pleased for you. Now you know exactly what that bleeding is. I’m sure baby will stay safe and sound for the rest of your pregnancy even if you do have a bit more bleeding!! So glad you’ve got it figured out now. 

I’m still nauseous at almost 19 weeks :(. 2 weeks till scan and I can’t wait! So excited to see baby again and getting anxious to hold him or her in my arms... 40 weeks can’t come soon enough (I think I’ll go a tad earlier this time though, just an inkling).


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i wish this nausea would leave us alone. I’m usually good during the day but in the evening it still hits me. 

@sil so glad you got to the bottom of bleeding and it’s nothing to do with Bub. 

@Catmumof4 i have an anterior placenta and it definitely made me feel so heavy down there, think mine is moving up though I’m slowly feeling less heavy and feeling movements a lot more down there.


----------



## daniyaaq

18 weeks today, one more week till scan and 2 more weeks before I see OB. They said when I hit 20 they will offer me more support. It be even better if my cervix is still closed and long.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> 18 weeks today, one more week till scan and 2 more weeks before I see OB. They said when I hit 20 they will offer me more support. It be even better if my cervix is still closed and long.

Really hoping your scan shows good things. Are the contractions still really bugging you or gotten any better?


----------



## daniyaaq

They are there. I think they are better but my nerves, so they still bugging me. Took some panadeine forte for them few days back as I was getting tired of them, but haven’t had to for 3 days now.


----------



## playgirl666

@sil I'm so happy that everything is good with baby, I have been thinking of u x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 exciting that you are getting some stuff for baby. We went and got baby’s first outfit, a pack of bodysuits and 2 other sleepsuits last week! So tiny!!! Are your babies usually big? Small?

@Katiedw21 its funny how things work out isn’t it! This baby was meant to be! I think it’s so sad to close the door on baby time as it’s such a lovely time. But hey you may get grandbabies soon which is equally as exciting right????

@Reiko_ctu do you think this could be a boy???? Seeing as your still feeling icky? I mean I feel like it’s gotta be a boy!? I’ll be shocked if it’s a girl! Hehe!

@daniyaaq I’m glad you’ll get some more help at 20 weeks even though must be a bit frustrating having to wait till then! One week till scan time!!! Eek! Will you tell us what flavour baby is? Are you betting on a boy?

@Suggerhoney todays the day girl!!!! Happy V day!!!!! It’s here!

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## daniyaaq

You girls will be the first to know. I am betting it’s a boy. Everything points to that I’m honestly convinced it’s a boy, I’ll be really shocked if it’s not.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I just can’t believe how many boys we have so I feel like it’s got to be a boy! Hehe! I’m so excited for you two to find out!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban My babies are usually average (just under 8lb) Bonnie my last daughter is a monster tho (we call her bonster) she weighed 7lb 12 at 38 weeks.. 

@Katiedw21 I'm almost in the same boat was done with my last (she was born 30-9-2020) I wanted to be sterilised but the Dr came in and said no on the day I was so angry. Then there was no elective surgeries. Fell preg and it took a long time to get used to the idea of having 7, we only dtd once new years eve and I fell! Had to order a new car as current one isn't big enough! That will hopefully be made before baby is born but will be close! My partner managed to find a drs surgery that does vasectomys and had that done about 8 weeks ago now, I'm still down to be sterilised and as this is an elective section I won't let anyone operate unless they agree to do it!!

Hope the rest of you enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## Katiedw21

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban My babies are usually average (just under 8lb) Bonnie my last daughter is a monster tho (we call her bonster) she weighed 7lb 12 at 38 weeks..
> 
> @Katiedw21 I'm almost in the same boat was done with my last (she was born 30-9-2020) I wanted to be sterilised but the Dr came in and said no on the day I was so angry. Then there was no elective surgeries. Fell preg and it took a long time to get used to the idea of having 7, we only dtd once new years eve and I fell! Had to order a new car as current one isn't big enough! That will hopefully be made before baby is born but will be close! My partner managed to find a drs surgery that does vasectomys and had that done about 8 weeks ago now, I'm still down to be sterilised and as this is an elective section I won't let anyone operate unless they agree to do it!!
> 
> Hope the rest of you enjoy your weekends xx

Yeah I didn't know how to feel about this one at first, that was actually my exact words to dh was I don't even know how I feel while sobbing because I felt horrible for saying that! I'm such a brat when it comes to what I drive, I'll only drive SUVs and there are none big enough so we have 2 big ones that we use when we are all going luckily my 2 oldest drive so it works lol my family is all kind of rude about it to, they've honestly never been happy for me or excited when I'm pregnant I just get ugh this better be the last one which I don't understand as they don't help at all in any way! We financially physically and emotionally do it all so if doesn't affect them in any way is just annoying. Was your DH happy?


----------



## Katiedw21

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil yes I agree you should push to see someone. Surely they must understand that blood in pregnancy is horrible. Let us know what they say! Big hugs x


Yes that is exciting to me! Don't get me wrong I am looking forward to this next chapter of life but there's something so beautiful about new life! By the time this last one turns 18 I will have had a kid at home for 37 years just so crazy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 mine have all been 8lbers. Did you buy any bits for baby? We are also looking for a new car as we have a 7 seater at the mo. 

@Katiedw21 i couldn’t agree more! The wait for a baby, meeting baby and having a newborn to snuggle! It’s magic! Just wish it lasted a little bit longer though!!!! Our situation is similar we don’t have any outside help from family, they don’t help us financially or support us in anyway but have lots to say about our choices!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Yessss I'm so happy all is ok. And it's only polyp. See I really thought it was gonna be something like that or a erosion like I have. 
I think with a MC in 2nd trimester the bleeding wud of gotten heavy very quickly and u wud of been in pain. My MC at almost 11 weeks was so so heavy and clots and the pain was terrible.

I am so happy that baby girl is all OK. What a relief. 
She looks perfect hon so cute. Hello baby girl :hi:




@Mummy2Corban 
Awww hon thank you much. I do have some wrinkles but I feel lucky I still look younger tain I am. 
I used to hate it when I was younger but now I love it hahaha. 


Yesssss huge milestone for me today.. 

24 weeks vday.
Feeling very good and really excited now. I can finally relax alot now. 

Annnnnnd breath hahaha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its a great milestone to reach! 3 weeks and you’ll be 3rd tri!!!! Whaaaaaat!!!!!!! How is this possible!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney its a great milestone to reach! 3 weeks and you’ll be 3rd tri!!!! Whaaaaaat!!!!!!! How is this possible!


I know hon I feel so good. And so blessed 3rd tri is from 28 weeks hon with the NHS so another 4 weeks. 
I love 3rd tri it's so exciting. Getting excited to meet baby boy now. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I did my announcement on social media today and getting some lovely comments. 
Feels so good to finally have it all out In the open at last. 

Here is my 24 week bump


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney with a beautiful bump like that how did people not guess???? I have serious bump envy! I'm a UK size 22-24 and u can see my bump if u no what I normally look like other then that it's just fat!
24 weeks is an amazing milestone to reach I can't wait to get there another almost 2 weeks for me! 

@Katiedw21 My partner was a lot more excited then me, I feel so guilty saying that considering how many people struggle to get here but I feel safe saying it in this group! Your all lovely! I love the feeling of holding a newborn etc but later it's not so great.. My kids are 11, 9, 7, 5, nearly 3 and 8 months so it is very hard work especially with my disability but I'm still looking forward to the last one.

@Mummy2Corban I got her some Sleepsuits and vests, good thing about girls is they do a lot of Disney and I love Disney lol!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i thought it was 27 weeks for some reason!!!!! Hehe! You look amazing! Bump looks great. Yay for announcing too! 

@Catmumof4 super cute!! I have a similar aged babies! Mine are 10, 8, 6, 4 and 2! Your safe here!!! We got you!


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i thought it was 27 weeks for some reason!!!!! Hehe! You look amazing! Bump looks great. Yay for announcing too!
> 
> @Catmumof4 super cute!! I have a similar aged babies! Mine are 10, 8, 6, 4 and 2! Your safe here!!! We got you!

Thank you hun! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney with a beautiful bump like that how did people not guess???? I have serious bump envy! I'm a UK size 22-24 and u can see my bump if u no what I normally look like other then that it's just fat!
> 24 weeks is an amazing milestone to reach I can't wait to get there another almost 2 weeks for me!
> 
> @Katiedw21 My partner was a lot more excited then me, I feel so guilty saying that considering how many people struggle to get here but I feel safe saying it in this group! Your all lovely! I love the feeling of holding a newborn etc but later it's not so great.. My kids are 11, 9, 7, 5, nearly 3 and 8 months so it is very hard work especially with my disability but I'm still looking forward to the last one.
> 
> @Mummy2Corban I got her some Sleepsuits and vests, good thing about girls is they do a lot of Disney and I love Disney lol!!



Thank you so much hon. Ure definitely safe here. 

Mine are
18 15 (previous relationship)
10 8 21 months. 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i thought it was 27 weeks for some reason!!!!! Hehe! You look amazing! Bump looks great. Yay for announcing too!
> 
> @Catmumof4 super cute!! I have a similar aged babies! Mine are 10, 8, 6, 4 and 2! Your safe here!!! We got you!


Haha so did I untill I was corrected on here abs then I googled it and it said 28 weeks. 
Thanks hon. 
All the comments have been so lovely. I was fully expecting the "what another one" blah blah blah. 


Wait let me grab a screen shot and ure see what u wrote hehe


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hehehe


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney That's a great age gap! Built in baby sittee!! That's a great post I'm glad everyone was nice! I had a few narky comments obviously with Bonnie only being 5 months at the time I revealed Lol! My nan and mum were both the same was bloody awful but I don't care what they say xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i love the announcement! It’s true though! I don’t know why people have to make negative comments! It’s no ones business!


----------



## Weemcb26

So I’m beginning to get there with some of babies clothes


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 oh my! That’s the sweetest! Teeny baby clothes! I always forget how tiny babies are! Specially when you have bigger children! Makes me feel so broody!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> So I’m beginning to get there with some of babies clothes
> 
> View attachment 1099025

Aw that is absolutely sooo sweet!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Not gonna lie seeing that closet is making me feel a bit anxious! I know before we know it well have to be getting things ready for baby... if it’s a girl I have tons of sorting to do and if it’s a boy I have shopping to do - the shopping will be easier tbh although expensive!!

We have to swap beds to get the crib ready for this one. I can barely keep the dishes done at this point so any extra work is freaking me out!


----------



## daniyaaq

I wonder if this throws off my theory, I been sure baby is boy mainly because in all my dreams I see a little boy. Well last night I had a birthing dream.

i was 38 weeks and went into labour. I had remained team yellow but continued to believe it’s a boy. To everyone surprise baby was a girl. A big baby too, my biggest thus far, 3.2kg. I gave her a such a lovely ethics name Bontle(beautiful) Segolame ( my blessing). For some weird reason my friend, who’s my 5 year old’s teacher was the midwife.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I wonder if this throws off my theory, I been sure baby is boy mainly because in all my dreams I see a little boy. Well last night I had a birthing dream.
> 
> i was 38 weeks and went into labour. I had remained team yellow but continued to believe it’s a boy. To everyone surprise baby was a girl. A big baby too, my biggest thus far, 3.2kg. I gave her a such a lovely ethics name Bontle(beautiful) Segolame ( my blessing). For some weird reason my friend, who’s my 5 year old’s teacher was the midwife.

Oh my gosh that's amazing!! I still do think you're having a girl ;) Can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney That's a great age gap! Built in baby sittee!! That's a great post I'm glad everyone was nice! I had a few narky comments obviously with Bonnie only being 5 months at the time I revealed Lol! My nan and mum were both the same was bloody awful but I don't care what they say xx


It's horrible when people say sarcastic things. A baby is such a blessing and i don't know why some people have to be so negative sometimes.

@Mummy2Corban
Still all nice messages so far hehe.

@Weemcb26
Awww that looks lush hon.
I haven't done or brought anything yet.
I will soon. We already have a few bits from ds but need to sort it all out and wash it etc. Will get some new bits too.


@daniyaaq
Oh wow. Dreams are so vivid during pregnancy too aren't they.
I had a dream that I had a big baby too. Lol:shock:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney they are very very vivid. I think I would die and probably beg for a csection if I had a big baby.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my gosh that's amazing!! I still do think you're having a girl ;) Can't wait to find out!!

Will find out in 5 days and counting. I would really love to have a girl though honestly. Don’t want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Katiedw21

Suggerhoney said:


> It's horrible when people say sarcastic things. A baby is such a blessing and i don't know why some people have to be so negative sometimes.
> 
> @Mummy2Corban
> Still all nice messages so far hehe.
> 
> @Weemcb26
> Awww that looks lush hon.
> I haven't done or brought anything yet.
> I will soon. We already have a few bits from ds but need to sort it all out and wash it etc. Will get some new bits too.
> 
> 
> @daniyaaq
> Oh wow. Dreams are so vivid during pregnancy too aren't they.
> I had a dream that I had a big baby too. Lol:shock:


Happy V- day! How exciting! I loved your post, I can't being myself to post the let couple babies people are so rude, I always get told "this BETTER BE THE LAST ONE" it makes me so mad, honestly makes me want to have me just to spite everyone! Last time we just didn't tell anyone then posted so surprise we have another baby boy lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq what a beautiful name for baby! Maybe the dream is a sign… hopefully not the big bit! Only a few days left!!

@Reiko_ctu hopefully you’ll be feeling better soon so the sorting stuff out won’t be so stressful. We left the cot out when we swapped the boys rooms over so even though it’s ages before baby is here a will be a while before it uses it!!!! 

We had 3 and was meant to stop but had one more and he was meant to be the last. So I got rid of pretty much everything. Then no.5 was the last so as he grew I gave away all his baby clothes because I couldn’t stand having to do it at another point…. And here we are!!! Haha!!!!!


----------



## soloso

@sil so glad to hear everything is well! Must of been such a worry but great you have answers now and reassurance. Also great you got the girly confirmation :D

Sorry to hear some are still struggling with sickness, my has mainly passed now but stil have times I feel really queasy but it's definitely more managable.

I am 17 weeks tomorrow and I THINK I may of felt a couple of tiny kicks yesterday! My 20 week scan isn't until 29th June so feels a really long wait until that now x


----------



## Catmumof4

I gave all Bonnies old clothes away thinking this would be the last but have pretty much everything else kept, just need new bottles!! 

@daniyaaq I hope you get your baby girl. I was once told the weight of baby doesn't make a difference to labour because the head etc squeezes down to the same size as a 5lber for e.g. I'm not sure how much truth there is in that though Lol!! 

Afm I'm meant to be meeting friends today at a woody park type area. I'm a bit anxious because of the disability I have and when I walk baby feels so low she's going to fall out LMAO!! Wish me luck! Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Luckily I still have lots of baby clothes from my last baby, couldn’t get rid of them. And I remained team yellow with her so all the under 12 months clothes are mainly unisex colours save for the few dresses I got her closer to get being 1. 

@Catmumof4 One can only hope that’s true, I’m so tiny the thought of pushing out a big baby is just scary.


----------



## playgirl666

I have brought some clothes, bottles and a mammaroo chair and a few little bits, got all the main bits still from my 20 month old, how is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> I have brought some clothes, bottles and a mammaroo chair and a few little bits, got all the main bits still from my 20 month old, how is everyone doing? Xx

You are much more organised than me, I keep saying I will I will. I need to properly organise miss 5 room because all baby clothes are up in her closet in bags then get my room ready for a baby.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso lovely that you are feeling baby! So exciting! Also good news that your feeling a bit better too!

@Catmumof4 its nice buying some new clothes though isn’t it! Did you go out with your friends in the end? 

@playgirl666 sounds like your pretty much sorted!!!! So exciting! Did you say you’ll be induced early too? 

@daniyaaq dont worry I’m not going to get a crib etc until later on! Otherwise I find myself getting impatient!!! So I’ll wait until mid September to get those bits! I can’t wait for you to find out!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban i been telling myself the same thing, if I get too many things now I’m just going to get impatient. But I want to get all the heavy stuff and moving stuff around done while I’m still relatively ok, since I’m not sure if I’m going to be dealing with more pre term labour issues or bedrests in future. Based on previous experience definitely need to do it now.


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban yes I will be induced at 37 weeks cos I'm diabetic x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 so you’ll maybe end up with a September baby?

@daniyaaq yeah that’s understandable you want all the big stuff done specially with what you’ve described!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yh we went to bawsey (big lake area) but there is a seriously huge hill I walked up and it has wiped me out the fibro is flaring and had some spotting earlier! Was ok tho 
I will be having my section sometime between 38 and 39 weeks, really hoping early 38 because then baby will be here Nd recovery started by Bonnies 1st birthday (30th sep) 

Soo ladies I haven't felt little lady move today but only being 22 weeks I'm reluctant to call in case she is fine and it's just my anterior placenta in the way! What would u do?


----------



## Weemcb26

I feel like I’m trying to be super organised we thought my youngest would be the last baby so literally for rid of everything so having to start from scratch so Iv completes newborn size abs up to 3months. My pram, cradle and mamaroo is in order ready for sept time to collect. I just want to get to my final weeks and be able to just relax abs enjoy the last few weeks without having to go major shopping xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ah sorry things flared up! Hopefully you get some rest once all your babies are in bed? Do you think the walking caused the spotting? If your worried then you could always call just to see what they say? I have an anterior placenta too and even though I feel baby sometimes it’s not always obvious. Oh! Will be a close call to your little ones birthday! Hopefully they will do it closer to the 38 week mark. When will you find out a date?

@Weemcb26 sounds good! I think I’ll take my girls shopping at some point to pick some more clothes as the shops start getting some more of the winter stuff in. Then once everyone is back at school after the 6 weeks holidays I’ll go into the city and buy my hospital bits. How are you feeling?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban yh we went to bawsey (big lake area) but there is a seriously huge hill I walked up and it has wiped me out the fibro is flaring and had some spotting earlier! Was ok tho
> I will be having my section sometime between 38 and 39 weeks, really hoping early 38 because then baby will be here Nd recovery started by Bonnies 1st birthday (30th sep)
> 
> Soo ladies I haven't felt little lady move today but only being 22 weeks I'm reluctant to call in case she is fine and it's just my anterior placenta in the way! What would u do?

Have a cold drink and lay down and see what you can feel! If that doesn’t do it I’d call. They take us in at the Mat ward past 20 weeks so here you’d go straight to maternity for an NST.


----------



## Catmumof4

I felt 1 small kick so I'm putting it down to being tired and busy all day I didn't notice, yh I think the bleeding is because of the walking. It's stopped now so going to go to bed and get some rest!! I'm on clexane injections 2x a day and my god r they getting really painful. I had them before and don't remember this pain lol I must be becoming a pansy pants lol x


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban yes I will be 37 weeks at the very end of September, but my youngests 2nd birthday is on the 29th September! So I will be asking for a date after that as I can't miss her birthday, I don't no how I'm gonna cope being away from her :( xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 ah sorry things flared up! Hopefully you get some rest once all your babies are in bed? Do you think the walking caused the spotting? If your worried then you could always call just to see what they say? I have an anterior placenta too and even though I feel baby sometimes it’s not always obvious. Oh! Will be a close call to your little ones birthday! Hopefully they will do it closer to the 38 week mark. When will you find out a date?
> 
> @Weemcb26 sounds good! I think I’ll take my girls shopping at some point to pick some more clothes as the shops start getting some more of the winter stuff in. Then once everyone is back at school after the 6 weeks holidays I’ll go into the city and buy my hospital bits. How are you feeling?

Dare I say it but I haven’t been sick in 3 days so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq
Yeah me too having a big baby scares me.

@Katiedw21
Oh gosh I hate that too.
Who are they too say 'oh this best be the last,
Not them bringing them up and not there bodies.
People can be so rude.
6 and 7 and even 8 kids are not that much when u get the likes of the Radfords with 22 kids and the Duggers with 19 kids..

This is my 6th. I never thought I wud have this many. I always said I wud only have 2.
I had 2 with my ex but then we broke up and I then met my now husband.
I had my first 2 at age 23 and 26 and met hubby when I was 29.
Wasn't planning on having any kids and then at Christmas we were in the supermarket shopping and I was going down the list and I see baby.
Confused I looked at my now husband and he was grinning at me.
So we just decided to to go for it.
We got pregnant quickly but had a miscarriage. Then 3 months later I was pregnant again with our now 10 year old son.
Ds was 15 months old when I discovered I was pregnant again with DD. She was a surprise baby.
I felt done after her because I had a traumatic birth and wasn't broody at all for 5 or 6 years. I was just content.
Then she turned 7 and I was so broody so we ttc and fell with our youngest son who is now almost 21 months old.
Now he was supposed to be the last.
I was 39 and was like right after this one no more.
But I new deep down I didn't want my pregnancy days to be over for good.
When he was 3 weeks old I suffered depression and was really missing having a bump etc so we agreed to try again.
And here we are.
Took 11 cycles and 4 chemicals but got there in the end.

I do feel content with this one being my last but I can't say for sure that this will by my last.
I see these womon having babies at 44 and 45 and that gets me thinking hmmmm maybe I may get a chance to have just one more.

I'm not planning on going on any birth control but will definitely be being very carfull for at least 9 10 months and then after that if a woopsie happened I wudnt be disappointed.
If I have another traumatic birth tho then I definitely won't have any more.
I am hoping when I have this one I will just feel done.
But we shall see hehe.

@playgirl666
Ure like me hon. I'm being induced at 37 to 38 weeks. My consultant said he doesn't want me going to 38 weeks but wud like to get me as near to it as possible.
But if I develop ICP or pre eclampsia again it mite be earlier.
But as it stands my induction date cud be the 4th 5th 6th 7th 8th or 9th at a push the 10th September.

I turn 37 week on September 4th and 38 weeks on September 11th.

He wants to see how all my growth scans go first tho.


Ladies oh my goodness.
So I went from not feeling movements untill 19 weeks, to now being used as a punch and kick bag.
The kicks are strong now and u can see my belly moving.
My bladder seems to be his favourite play thing esp when it's full hahahaha.
I swear he's having a right old party in there:rofl:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney haha you gotta love those kicks. I’m partly hoping the anterior placenta will save me from the worst of them


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I had anterior placenta last pregnancy and the kicks never got super bad. With my 2nd she was really active and it was awful near the end. This baby is super active too, and I’m getting sore just like I did with my 2nd. Like my back and hips. 

hope you all had a good weekend :). We are done school for the summer now so we have lots of free time, this week is a library trip to stock up and planning miss 7’s 8th bday party, and a STEM club Friday morning. 12 days till my anatomy scan!!

still so nauseous unless I’m eating... then it’s right back again. I’m guessing I’ve got about 20 weeks to go at this point, hopefully some of them will not be nauseous :/


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi @Reiko_ctu sorry you still feeling sick. I spent all day convincing myself this is just my new normal. I just accepted I’ll always be nauseated.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Found out we are having our third little girl :cloud9:

Due date now the 31st October too :)


----------



## daniyaaq

ShanandBoc said:


> Found out we are having our third little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Due date now the 31st October too :)

Congratulations on pink. How have you been? So glad to hear from you.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Weemcb26 glad you have had a few days of no sickness! Hope you start to get that glow soon!

@Suggerhoney I never thought I'd end up with 7! I always knew I wanted a big family but thought 4 max! I too got bad depression after having one and decided to try again so I know what that is like!
I hate it when I take my brood to the supermarket and u can literally see people counting them and then the 'Oh you have your hands full' or my partners least favourite 'you must need to get a telly/hobby' it's like seriously you don't even no me!

@Reiko_ctu whereabouts are you? Im in the UK and they have just come off half term and got until July then they are off until beginning of September! Usually would be fine but they have been sooo argumentative with each other over EVERYTHING it's crazing me!

@ShanandBoc congratulations on team pink!!

Afm I'm a bit annoyed I had obstetric cholestasis in a previous pregnancy and was told any itching in subsequent pregnancies I'd have to have my bloods done, well I text my midwife to say I had started itching and just got a reply back saying it's too early if it continues then they will do my bloods at my next appointment... I swear u could get oc at any point?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hopefully they can accommodate you so you don’t miss you little ones birthday. 

@Suggerhoney so this time in 3 months baby may be here!!!! Craziness!!!!!

@ShanandBoc lovely to hear from you! Hope you’ve been ok? Congratulations on your baby girl!

@Reiko_ctu i had an anterior placenta with no.2 and it took a while to feel her but then from about 30 weeks her movements where so so strong! Like kinda aggressive! Haha! This time round I feel baby but it does feel cushioned from my placenta. I’m sorry your still suffering from nausea it’s hard work! I really hope you get some relief! This is making me think a blue one for you though?! How long do your girls get off for summer?

@daniyaaq I’m sorry your nausea is no better either! Another day closer to scan time!!!!!!!!

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling today? That’s a bit sucky that your midwife brushed it off like that! Next appointment is at 28 weeks isn’t it? Well that’s when I see mine anyway!


----------



## playgirl666

Sorry for the tmi ladies, but my lady parts are sore today and swollen, I get it in pregnancy, with my 1st I had to have alot of stitches after her birth and it seems where I was stitched up it gets swollen in pregnancy, anyone else get this? X


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban it feels like it’s taking forever, I spent the whole day today thinking it’s Tuesday, just want the days to fly. 

@playgirl666 dont have experience with stitching swelling but I get into a lot of pain down there, especially when I sit for long. It’s so sore I could scream.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq the wait can hurt can it!! It’s like how is it time has stopped!!!!

@playgirl666 puffy lady bits oh the joys of pregnancy!!! Not! I can’t saw previous stitch’s have gotten sore. Maybe just wear the skin has been damaged before so it’s a bit more sensitive?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 we are in Canada in BC. We homeschool so are finished earlier than the rest of the kids in school. They go till June 24, then the summer break is till Sept 7. I think a lot of moms feel it’s a long break when their kids are bickering. My kids are used to being together 24/7... so makes me less sensitive to the bickering I think hahaha!!

@Mummy2Corban we will take all of June off of school and slowly start a few things I. July. Math and Typing for my 3rd grader and a reading program for my 1st grader. I got their fall curriculum in the mail and realized Miss 5 will not be able to read that currently so I really want to help her with her reading before we start that in September. 

@ShanandBoc I’m due the same day! I wonder if we will have our 4th girl since you’re due the same day and are pink ;). Really now clue though. Find out in less than 2 weeks. 

Still can’t decide how to reveal the gender to DH and the girls?? I go at 1 pm and want to do it at 5pm when DH gets home so maybe I’ll just stop and get balloons?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Hi @Reiko_ctu sorry you still feeling sick. I spent all day convincing myself this is just my new normal. I just accepted I’ll always be nauseated.

The worst part is that I feel fine in the morning until I eat my breakfast. So I’m laying in bed not feeling sick at all and I know as soon as I eat breakfast I’ll feel gross for the rest of the day, unless I’m eating. But my uterus is taking up so much room in my abdomen I can barely eat anything without feeling full as heck!! Gosh I wish I wouldn’t popped out instead of carrying this way... it’s way harder. I hope it won’t affect the position of the baby when labour comes.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Sorry for the tmi ladies, but my lady parts are sore today and swollen, I get it in pregnancy, with my 1st I had to have alot of stitches after her birth and it seems where I was stitched up it gets swollen in pregnancy, anyone else get this? X

Ugh I’m sorry you’re dealing with that. I had that pain for a long time after my first, turned out the stitches the OB did were crap. Tore again with my 2nd (car birth haha) and had the most wonderful midwife stitch me up and never felt uncomfortable again. You likely just had some poorly done stitches that your body didn’t like how it was sewn up. Maybe try rubbing some coconut oil and doing some perinial massage to loosen up the scar tissue? Seeing a pelvic PT would probably be the only thing that will help at this point.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladies! Currently in hospital as passed out then passed out again when here, I'm assuming it's because of low blood pressure. Iv never passed out before so that was an experiances!


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey ladies! Currently in hospital as passed out then passed out again when here, I'm assuming it's because of low blood pressure. Iv never passed out before so that was an experiances!

That’s scary, hope they taking good care of you. Have they figured out the issue yet?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh no! I hope your ok!!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies just had ecg. I'm assuming it's ok because she walked out saying leave the stickers on in case my senior wants it repeated x


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s nearly 5am here and I been awake since 2am can’t sleep. Was supposed to go into the office this morning but there’s just no way I’m going to last a full day with basically no sleep. This pregnancy is just not fun honestly. The nausea plus baby head butting my vagina isn’t making any of this easier.

thanks for listening to my sad story.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq sucks being tired! Hopefully you can get what you need to get done from home while sneaking in a few naps! We are here to listen! Maybe try a handstand and jiggly that baby out your vagina!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is everyone? What appointments do you have this week? Another week of none for me!


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq sorry you aren't feeling Well! Try laying on the floor with your legs up a wall/the sofa etc it helps sometimes! 

The Drs have kept me in for iv fluids and monitoring the medics weren't happy and said the symptoms weren't typical for low bp.. I think a mix of low bp plus dehydration just wiped me out but im now able to sit and stand up which is good!!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ShanandBoc congratulations on team pink. 

@Catmumof4 
I hope u feel better soon hon. As regards to ICP I had it in my last 2 pregnancies. With dd I didn't get it untill 33 weeks. But with ds I started itching badly at just 11 weeks. I was diagnosed with ICP at 17 weeks. 
Ure midwife Is wrong to shrug something off that can be dangerous If left untreated. 
I wud definitely demand that blood test to check liver function and bile acid levels. I had to go on medication with my son to get my levels down. 
I've had itching this time too. Since about 14 weeks. I've already had several bloodtests but my bile levels are only a 4 so very normol and my liver function normol too. I do have eczema tho so my consultant thinks it's that but there still gonna keep an eye on things. 
I've been told I have 95% chance of getting it again. 
It's horrible.
Ure itching cud be nothing but it's definitely something that needs looking into. 
I'm on a ICP support group and u can actually get it as early as first trimester It's just more common in the 3rd. 


@daniyaaq 
I feel ya hon. I haven't slept all night. Just felt really hot and had a headache and feeling sick. Gonna be a long day. 
I can only take codeine for pain and my head is pounding but I don't have any codeine right now but my prescription is due today. Chemist opens at 8:30am and I hope they have it there ready so DH can get them here as early as possible. 


@Mummy2Corban 
I must say having a anterior placenta with my last 2 i didn't feel movements like this intill 28 weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Barely made it through the day, had bit of work to do in morning but I shut everything up at 2 and tried some sleep. 

@Suggerhoney hope you get some codeine soon, wish I could transport it over the Internet I got loads. 

today even though I felt so tired sick and crappy was perhaps my happiest in this pregnancy. Little one was rolling around and feeling those strong movements just brought me to tears…


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry been super busy past few days so not been around. Sorry some of you are still not feeling well. 

I have my 20 week scan this afternoon.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Sorry been super busy past few days so not been around. Sorry some of you are still not feeling well.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan this afternoon.

Exciting you get to see your boy again.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney i was lurking in September group and saw you ordered stuff from Shein. Please let me know your review of them. I been looking at getting some stuff from there


----------



## playgirl666

I haven't got any appointments this week, but next week got my diabetic eye check and my rescan for baby's head measurements as they couldn't do it last week cos he was to low x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 its good they kept you in and have an eye on you. Hopefully it’s just like you say the mix of low blood pressure and then being dehydrated is all it is. Will they let you out today?

@Suggerhoney um sorry you’ve a headache! Did you get your prescription? I can feel baby and can feel baby with my hand but it definitely feels cushioned!

@daniyaaq well at least you got some work done and managed to get a bit of rest. Feeling baby is the best and I’m happy you gave you some light seeing as you’ve been poorly.

@topazicatzbet i hope your scan goes well today! Be lovely seeing baby boy again though. How have you been coping at work in this heat? 

@playgirl666 hopefully you get baby boys measurements next week! At least you get to see him again!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 its good they kept you in and have an eye on you. Hopefully it’s just like you say the mix of low blood pressure and then being dehydrated is all it is. Will they let you out today?
> 
> @Suggerhoney um sorry you’ve a headache! Did you get your prescription? I can feel baby and can feel baby with my hand but it definitely feels cushioned!
> 
> @daniyaaq well at least you got some work done and managed to get a bit of rest. Feeling baby is the best and I’m happy you gave you some light seeing as you’ve been poorly.
> 
> @topazicatzbet i hope your scan goes well today! Be lovely seeing baby boy again though. How have you been coping at work in this heat?
> 
> @playgirl666 hopefully you get baby boys measurements next week! At least you get to see him again!

I ve bought myself a water bottle with fan for the car to keep me cool between patients. I wish there was a summer version of the nurse uniform. The material is so thick.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i bet it is! Specially with the added ppe it can’t be comfortable!!! When did you say you finish?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet i bet it is! Specially with the added ppe it can’t be comfortable!!! When did you say you finish?

Not til September 14th. 

Scan went well, looking perfect but he did not want to co operate for a decent scan pic.


----------



## Weemcb26

Also had my 20 week scan today and baby boy is looking perfect. No scan picture worth showing though as he was very wriggly wee monkey xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Weemcb26 glad your scan went well. I had to get up and have a dance to persuade him to move to get a profile shot and he had his hand by his face all the time. 

I got 2 others


----------



## Weemcb26

topazicatzbet said:


> @Weemcb26 glad your scan went well. I had to get up and have a dance to persuade him to move to get a profile shot and he had his hand by his face all the time.
> 
> I got 2 others
> 
> View attachment 1099162
> View attachment 1099163

Mines went a little something like this


----------



## topazicatzbet

20week bump pic with ds3 gate crashing


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> Mines went a little something like this
> 
> View attachment 1099164
> View attachment 1099165

Awe hi baby. That's a good face on shot.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What is it with these baby boys and not giving us good scan picture! Mine wasn’t great at either!!! Haha!

@topazicatzbet and @Weemcb26 glad everything looked good even if bubba’s weren’t playing ball!!!

@topazicatzbet lovely bump! And what a cute gate crasher!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> 20week bump pic with ds3 gate crashing
> 
> View attachment 1099166

Aw lovely bump!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> Mines went a little something like this
> 
> View attachment 1099164
> View attachment 1099165

Haha love pics like this... my sister has only gotten these in 3 ultrasounds! Who know what the baby actually looks like XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tons of us close to the halfway Mark... so great! Things might get tougher physically from this point out with growing bumps... but so exciting to be halfway done!! 

My countdown app says 10 days till ultrasound and 65 days till Mat leave :). The owner of my clinic is calling today to have a “goal setting meeting” (which I don’t really think is appropriate for self employed contractors like me tbh, she’s not my boss) but I will tell her my end date then and that I’m terminating my contract because I’m taking 18 months leave!! 
Woo boo!

I told her I’d pick up some extra shifts once I was off medical leave but I can’t be bothered, it’s summer here and we just want all the free days to do fun things and not worry about a work schedule.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i feel like it’s so crazy that we are all around the half way mark! It doesn’t seem possible! 10 days till your scan! Whoop! I don’t blame you for not taking extra shifts with the girls being off and having some sun!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all so many cute scan pics!! My 20 week scan I didn't get a great profile shot but I got a lovely one of her foot (will attempt to upload) 

I self discharged after 16 hrs of constant fluids and no end in sight. I feel ok now tho and happy to be in my own bed with my fan!! Hope your all ok?! 

Xxx


----------



## Catmumof4




----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Tons of us close to the halfway Mark... so great! Things might get tougher physically from this point out with growing bumps... but so exciting to be halfway done!!
> 
> My countdown app says 10 days till ultrasound and 65 days till Mat leave :). The owner of my clinic is calling today to have a “goal setting meeting” (which I don’t really think is appropriate for self employed contractors like me tbh, she’s not my boss) but I will tell her my end date then and that I’m terminating my contract because I’m taking 18 months leave!!
> Woo boo!
> 
> I told her I’d pick up some extra shifts once I was off medical leave but I can’t be bothered, it’s summer here and we just want all the free days to do fun things and not worry about a work schedule.

wow 65 days till leave. When do you plan on finishing?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 nothing better than your own bed! Hopefully all will be ok! Super cute scan picture of babies foot! I had a similar one with one of my babies!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> wow 65 days till leave. When do you plan on finishing?

I was going to work to 32 weeks which is in sept. But my back hurt after a few shifts so I decided to stop earlier. Here we can take out maternity leave starting at 28 weeks so I will do it then which is August 8 and my last day will by the 12th. I only took 12 months with my other babies but we are allowed 18 so I’ll take the full 18 this time and just start early! I’ve got a very physical job so I’ve never worked up until the end. Was a bit bored in the last few weeks with my 1st but now the kids will keep me busy enough. And I can maybe use the time to prep the crib and laundry and even buying boys clothes if need be :D :D

plus our Covid benefits go until mid September so if I go off earlier, so I will actually get paid more than if I wait XD. I would only get about $700 a month on my regular benefits but I’ll get $2000 if I’m on Covid benefits. I would qualify for more of Covid hadn’t shut down my work for 4 months last year, so that’s kinda lame but I’ll take what I can get especially because DH is doing a bit of side work and that’s really enough to cover my mat leave.

Forgot to take my nausea pills this aft... feeling ok now but dreading tomorrow’s effect. Praying it doesn’t throw me off so much as I’m further along now!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I was going to work to 32 weeks which is in sept. But my back hurt after a few shifts so I decided to stop earlier. Here we can take out maternity leave starting at 28 weeks so I will do it then which is August 8 and my last day will by the 12th. I only took 12 months with my other babies but we are allowed 18 so I’ll take the full 18 this time and just start early! I’ve got a very physical job so I’ve never worked up until the end. Was a bit bored in the last few weeks with my 1st but now the kids will keep me busy enough. And I can maybe use the time to prep the crib and laundry and even buying boys clothes if need be :D :D
> 
> plus our Covid benefits go until mid September so if I go off earlier, so I will actually get paid more than if I wait XD. I would only get about $700 a month on my regular benefits but I’ll get $2000 if I’m on Covid benefits. I would qualify for more of Covid hadn’t shut down my work for 4 months last year, so that’s kinda lame but I’ll take what I can get especially because DH is doing a bit of side work and that’s really enough to cover my mat leave.
> 
> Forgot to take my nausea pills this aft... feeling ok now but dreading tomorrow’s effect. Praying it doesn’t throw me off so much as I’m further along now!

that makes sense. I would go early if I could, I keep doing the math but so far I think I will leave September, just not sure which end of the month. But definitely won’t work past that.

hope that nausea doesn’t get you. I get so anxious at the thought of not taking my meds but also really wanting to wean off them.

at hospital as right now for some fluids, BP dropped down to 70/40 I was feeling so dizzy and faint, I was lucky to be at the doctors this morning because that is scary low.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> that makes sense. I would go early if I could, I keep doing the math but so far I think I will leave September, just not sure which end of the month. But definitely won’t work past that.
> 
> hope that nausea doesn’t get you. I get so anxious at the thought of not taking my meds but also really wanting to wean off them.
> 
> at hospital as right now for some fluids, BP dropped down to 70/40 I was feeling so dizzy and faint, I was lucky to be at the doctors this morning because that is scary low.

Oh my gosh that’s crazy low bp. You’d definitely feel so terrible. We’re you puking or just not hydrating enough? Are you just drinking water? You might need to drink Gatorade to help keep you from needing an IV hey?? I’m a firm believer in resting for a bit before delivery so I always say take a few weeks off work before your due date. I’ve had friends who’ve left work and gone straight to the hospital to have their first baby... no resting time to prepare for baby. But we are spoiled in Canada with 12-18 months Mat leave, gov’t funded 55% of your salary and if you are in education, healthcare, or the private sector most companies top you up to 100%. If you only get 6 weeks like the US I get why you’d work up to delivery!

I feel the exact same way about the meds. I had a plan to start weaning a few weeks ago and felt so disappointed when the nausea came back. It sucks paying for them, and just still taking them at 19 weeks feels lame. I do think I took them till 30 weeks with my first but was so determined to wean off them last pregnancy I’m sure I was off by 20 weeks. I’m off my gravol now so just 5 diclectin a day to wean off... if I don’t feel any ill effects tomorrow I might try cutting down to a 1-1-2 regime for a few days then 1-1-1... cutting a dose out completely at some point sounds so scary!!

Definitely feeling sick now but I don’t think it’s worse than what I’ve been feeling normally. But sometimes when I miss a pill it doesn’t hit me till the next day.


----------



## Catmumof4

So sorry your all still suffering from sickness! I'm so glad mine mostly went at week 18. I now only get bouts if iv eaten something baby doesn't like Lol! 

@daniyaaq I'm sorry you had to have the fluids aswell this year seems to be getting us all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq wow that is low! How are you feeling after fluids??

@Reiko_ctu dounds like you’ve got a good plan in place for leaving work! If you can why not. 

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling today?

@Suggerhoney hows your head?


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m feeling better now, still quite dizzy. It just seems to my that I fall apart everytime I get out of bed.


----------



## daniyaaq

2 more days till scan….or is it 1 now


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq just stay in bed till your scan! Hehe!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq just stay in bed till your scan! Hehe!

 I might just have to do that won’t I.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I'm feeling ok today drinking more juice then I usually would and taking a chair with me wherever I'm going in the garden Lol!!

@daniyaaq That was how I was feeling so maybe still a little dehydrated? Or low blood sugars? Hope it passes soon! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban I'm feeling ok today drinking more juice then I usually would and taking a chair with me wherever I'm going in the garden Lol!!
> 
> @daniyaaq That was how I was feeling so maybe still a little dehydrated? Or low blood sugars? Hope it passes soon! X

it’s very possible, if it were up to me I would have had more fluids but hospital was overflowing and they needed the beds. Today was a shocking day for them.

i also didn’t mind leaving as quickly as I could because I honestly got seen when I did because of my connections there. Which sucks when you see people who’ve been waiting for 6 plus hours still waiting


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq whereabouts are you? That's an awful long wait!! How r u feeling Now? Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq whereabouts are you? That's an awful long wait!! How r u feeling Now? Xx

I’m in Australia, with the winter coming in ED gets a bit rough some days.. feeling much better, been awake since 3am. Just got news one of my family members overseas passed from Covid so that’s stressing me out a bit. 

just gotta get through this day and then it’s scan day. So glad I chose a morning scan this time around.


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> I’m in Australia, with the winter coming in ED gets a bit rough some days.. feeling much better, been awake since 3am. Just got news one of my family members overseas passed from Covid so that’s stressing me out a bit.
> 
> just gotta get through this day and then it’s scan day. So glad I chose a morning scan this time around.

I'm so so sorry for your loss! Was you close? Australia wow one of the places I seriously want to go but think I'd be too scared (spiders, snakes, crocs etc) it's 9.30pm here what time is it there? Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> I'm so so sorry for your loss! Was you close? Australia wow one of the places I seriously want to go but think I'd be too scared (spiders, snakes, crocs etc) it's 9.30pm here what time is it there? Xx

it’s 6:30am. Haha honestly though most people who visit Australia will visit the cities, spiders snakes and crocs are in the outback/country areas. I’ve lived here for over 16 years and still haven’t seen the crocs. I don’t even see snakes that often and I live regionally now.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq Have u seen any super scary ones? I. Fascinated by it all! My daughter and I watch a lot of nature documentaries and Australia has always been our fav lol x


----------



## daniyaaq

Where I am we have lots of lizards from small ones to really big scary ones. Even my kids love camping out bush and they haven’t encountered any scary stuff, just a kangaroo or family of roos, you see lots of those around here.


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq Have u seen any super scary ones? I. Fascinated by it all! My daughter and I watch a lot of nature documentaries and Australia has always been our fav lol x

i have seen some poisonous snakes but not really big ones. I’ve also been bitten by spider that was weirdly cool, (see I grew up where there was lots and lots of house spiders, never thought I would ever say I been bitten by spider) it wasn’t poisonous, pain was really weak, but then again I was comparing it to a scorpion sting, that sent me to hospital.

The only moment I’ve felt scared was one day I was driving just out of town, wasn’t even that early probably around 7am, there was a family of kangaroos on the road, and they had huge ones too bigger than my car, they intimidated me for a few minutes, stop when I stop and hop/run faster when I move basically chasing the car, eventually they went their way. I love the little joeys and we often hang around them by the river but the big adults can be quite aggressive.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im so sorry to hear about your relative. Hugs! I think the morning scans are best! Not much waiting around then!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq from what I’ve watched on tv kangaroos can be scary! Really strong by the looks of it.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq from what I’ve watched on tv kangaroos can be scary! Really strong by the looks of it.

yes the adult kangaroos are scary, they grow so big and strong and they aren’t afraid of people. Don’t wanna mess with those, especially the wild ones.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Honestly, Australia is the last place I want to visit because of the spiders and bugs etc... I couldn't handle it!! Even hawaii if you don't stay in a nice resort you'll find lots of bugs and flying cockroaches etc. Beautiful tropical places - the bugs like them too!

My scan is at 1pm so I will have to wait all morning! But the girl said it was a good time to book because it's after lunch, so no one will be running behind and I won't have to wait in the waiting room for a late appt. Ugh 9 more days I just can't wait!!! I think we have settled on names - Eden for a girl and Charlie for a boy now. Or at least I have. DH won't put up too much of a fight on the 4th I don't think, we don't have too many choices left since most of our friends have 3 kids and have taken names we like.

@Catmumof4 our ED waits here (in Vancouver BC) are even longer than Dani's! But everything is free at least. Thankfully my GP has an urgent care clinic every day from 8-9 so if anything is up with the kids I can call and get them seen in the morning. Otherwise appointments take a few weeks to get.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also @daniyaaq I definitely am feeling a tiny bit worse today for missing the pills yesterday, but I think I'm going to just take 1 this afternoon and try that for a few days - 1 am, 1 afternoon, 2 bedtime. It's a start!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i guess that’s a bonus if you don’t have to wait. Even at early scans we always seem to be waiting!!!! I’m loving your name choices! Have you thought of middle names? Only 9 days till you know! So exciting!


----------



## daniyaaq

Honestly you should all visit, I promise to take you to places with no bugs :rofl:

I would love to visit Canada but I hate cold weather. One day though. Too scared to go to the US.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Honestly you should all visit, I promise to take you to places with no bugs :rofl:
> 
> I would love to visit Canada but I hate cold weather. One day though. Too scared to go to the US.

Yeah near Vancouver is nice because our weather is very temperate. We do get a lot of rain but it’s rarely below 5 Celsius or above 30 Celsius at the extremes. July is the nicest month here. But elsewhere in Canada, even in BC but further North, it gets to be -40 Celsius with windchill and lots of snow! Not my thing either.

If you’re telling me there’s a bug free part of Oz then I’m sure we’ll make it down there some day. Vancouverites seem to love It down there so we do know lots of people who have moved down there. We have a lot of Australians in the Vancouver area too, especially Whistler. 

@Mummy2Corban Peter is definitely our boy middle name. For Eden I like Elizabeth or Skye but actually a lot of things sound good with it so not really stuck on anything yet. We always try to do meaningful family middle names but we’ve used most of the girl ones we’d like to. We have some lovely names among our siblings but I don’t feel like I could choose to name my child after their aunt when they have 4 aunts we are equally as close with… probably hurt someone’s feelings and make someone get on their high horse, know what I mean? We usually use our grandparents but the only name left is Evelyn and it’s not my favorite. Anyway that’s a rant. Thanks for the compliment on the names :)


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu I’ll consider a visit in July one day escape the Australian winter. I like Eden and Evelyn but probably not together. I’ve always found it interesting when people get upset because a child wasn’t named after them. It’s weird to me. Miss5 middle name is from one of my Aunties, I have 4, no one else complained or said anything.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu I’ll consider a visit in July one day escape the Australian winter. I like Eden and Evelyn but probably not together. I’ve always found it interesting when people get upset because a child wasn’t named after them. It’s weird to me. Miss5 middle name is from one of my Aunties, I have 4, no one else complained or said anything.

Yeah it’s probably more just my worries, about someone getting upset. Also the name I like the best is the one we’re least close with haha. How is your name search coming this time around?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah it’s probably more just my worries, about someone getting upset. Also the name I like the best is the one we’re least close with haha. How is your name search coming this time around?

not really done any. I tend to leave it to last minute anyway just don’t feel like stressing about it. I’m sure it will come


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> not really done any. I tend to leave it to last minute anyway just don’t feel like stressing about it. I’m sure it will come

Yeah and when you’re feeling like crap it’s no use trying to do it. I didn’t feel like talking about names till last week. I’ll probably bring it up this week sometime before our scan next week so we have our names hopefully sorted when we find out. 

did you have boys names picked out for your previous girls that you still like?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i actually didn’t, I didn’t pick a name for my first until I knew she was a girl. With number 2 I toyed around names I liked very early on like 6-8weeks then completely put it to the back of my mind, she was proper named the day after she was born. There’s a fairly good chance sane will happen this time, I know for fact if it’s a girl get middle name will be Ruth, after my aunt who just passed away.


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> i have seen some poisonous snakes but not really big ones. I’ve also been bitten by spider that was weirdly cool, (see I grew up where there was lots and lots of house spiders, never thought I would ever say I been bitten by spider) it wasn’t poisonous, pain was really weak, but then again I was comparing it to a scorpion sting, that sent me to hospital.
> 
> The only moment I’ve felt scared was one day I was driving just out of town, wasn’t even that early probably around 7am, there was a family of kangaroos on the road, and they had huge ones too bigger than my car, they intimidated me for a few minutes, stop when I stop and hop/run faster when I move basically chasing the car, eventually they went their way. I love the little joeys and we often hang around them by the river but the big adults can be quite aggressive.

Omg that does sound scary! Knowing me id just want to hug one haha!! Wow bitten by a spider, I was bitten by a false widow on the hand and it got really swollen and the skin felt tight but some antihistamines got rid of That!

@Reiko_ctu omg longer waits! I'm quite lucky I live in a smaller town uk, gp appointments you ring on the day and they call you back and can prescribe via telephone or get you to come in, a&e longest wait I have had is 3hrs but that was heaving around Xmas time, if i have a problem with baby ring day assessment unit or delivery suite and they get you in the same day usually just say come in now and they have a bed ready for you! I also love the names! I was leaning towards Olivia of ours but it seems sooo popular atm I'm not sure on it!!
I also love Canada but again Canadian geese scare the poopiesout of me, I was feeding one in the park when I was very little and didn't let go of the bread fast enough so it chased me for ages and I just remember my mum laughing and saying probably stay away from the Canadian geese from now on! I couldn't tell the geese apart at that age so I'm now afraid of all geese

@daniyaaq could you imagine your partners face if we all descended on you for a killer-bug free tour of Australia LMAO!!


----------



## Catmumof4

As for me I have 1 week today until v day!! I'm overly excited about that this time around which is weird because I don't usually care so much! 
Very very tired today and yesterday curious to know about wether it is because baby is having a growth spurt or possibly the heat? Hmmm

I read the baby development page for this week and it says the uterus is only a couple cms above the belly button but I swear I can feel little miss a bit higher!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i think Ruth is a lovely middle name for a baby girl specially in honour of your relative.

I find the sickness/nausea makes me not wanna even think about baby names. Plus because we had decided on finding out I didn’t wanna stress about finding names this time round. DH is still set on Hudson and we though about Robert as a middle name. DS1s middle name is John which was my dads, DH dads name and also my gramps middle name. DS3 has Christopher as his middle name which is DH name and my dads middle name. Robert is DH middle name so I think that maybe our choice. So possibly Hudson Robert.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 im excited for Vday too! I have just under a week. I have been extremely tired maybe the last 2 weeks. I’ve been taking my iron so I doubt it’s that?! The heat defo doesn’t help!


----------



## daniyaaq

So exciting for you guys reaching Vday. 

Scan day tomorrow. I keep thinking with my luck baby will have legs fully crossed the whole time and I’ll come out still not knowing gender.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
I'm I'm sorry for ure loss hon. 
My Shein order came yesterday and I love it. 
Just make sure u read the reviews under the items u want to get hon. I got all my stuff in normol size but one top I had to buy in the next size up. Think I wud of been OK going for my normol size tho because it's a stretchy top. 


Congratulations to all the scans. 

I just had my first growth scan and baby boy wud not show his face haha. He was too busy pounding my bladder with his fists. Yes he was caught at it red handed lol. 

He is on 50th percentile and weighs 1lb 9oz which is spot on for how far I am. 
Off shopping now. 


Hope everyone is ok. 
I had a bug but I'm doing much better now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq that would be about right wouldn’t it! Hopefully baby isn’t being a little monkey and you get to see what team you are!!! Eek!

@Suggerhoney what bits did you get from shein? Sorry you’ve had a bug! Hope your better. It’s so lovely he is doing so well but maybe not so good he was caught red handed punching your bladder (hehehe) what are you going to buy??


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I keep looking at baby clothes but lots are summery so I’m going to hang on for a bit to buy more bits. The autumn/winter stuff starts coming out before summers finished so I’ll buy then!!!! All the tiny clothes!!!! So broody!!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq I was so worried baby would have her legs crossed and she did but after getting up and having a jump she moved just enough to see! Good luck tho 

@Mummy2Corban my partner just came in to wake me up for some lunch! I slept all night was awake an hr and now all day so far and still feel tired... they did my bloods when I was in hospital and tho they didn't tell me what they were I'm sure they would have said if there was SOMETHING wrong? 

@Suggerhoney I'm glad baby is doiñg well even if being a little pain in the butt LMAO! Have fun shopping. Wish I had the energy Lol!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 well you would have assumed that they would have informed you! But saying that I’ve had a few occasions of low iron and no one has told me! I always assumed if they didn’t contact you then all was ok.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 I've also felt wiped out this past 2 days. I was putting it down to the heat.


----------



## Catmumof4

Glad it's not just me! Just woke up again so getting up now lol x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Love Ruth and Robert as middle names, those are lovely choices!

Definitely feel nervous about baby having legs crossed too. It’s never happened to me but both my SILs have had it and ended up team yellow because of it. This baby is so active and really responds to ice cold drinks so I’m sure I can make it move enough to show the sex. And if I don’t see it I’ll get the sneak peek blood test. 

just booked a 3 day holiday to Whistler for a family in a few weeks, very excited to get away for a bit! Then we’ll have 2 more 3 day holidays over the rest of the summer although the next one is with DHs parents and siblings and their kids. It will be fun but a tad stressful being around my MIL for that long. Luckily we all have our own cabins or campsites.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> As for me I have 1 week today until v day!! I'm overly excited about that this time around which is weird because I don't usually care so much!
> Very very tired today and yesterday curious to know about wether it is because baby is having a growth spurt or possibly the heat? Hmmm
> 
> I read the baby development page for this week and it says the uterus is only a couple cms above the belly button but I swear I can feel little miss a bit higher!!

Could be down to just being exhausted from the bit in the hospital. When I was in a few weeks ago I had 2 units of fluid but didn’t rest well when I was there and needed to sleep for like 2 days when I got home!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> I keep looking at baby clothes but lots are summery so I’m going to hang on for a bit to buy more bits. The autumn/winter stuff starts coming out before summers finished so I’ll buy then!!!! All the tiny clothes!!!! So broody!!!!!

I did that a few weeks ago. Looked at so much cute stuff but none of it was cozy and I’ll need nice cozy stuff for an October babe!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

October can be pretty mild here but still wanting more of the warmer stuff and a thicker cardigan etc! I’ve 3 sleepsuits and a pack of vests in up to a month. So I’ll keep an eye out for some warmer bits later on.

@Suggerhoney how did your shopping go?


----------



## daniyaaq

Wish you guys can share some of that sleep. The insomnia is real here. Went to bed around 9pm…woke and stayed in bed woke up again a few times eventually I was sure I done a good stint only to find it’s 11:30pm. I been tossing and turning and getting small light sleeps here and there awake again and it’s only 2am. I’m going to get out of bed now and try eat something the nausea and hunger is getting me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Wish you guys can share some of that sleep. The insomnia is real here. Went to bed around 9pm…woke and stayed in bed woke up again a few times eventually I was sure I done a good stint only to find it’s 11:30pm. I been tossing and turning and getting small light sleeps here and there awake again and it’s only 2am. I’m going to get out of bed now and try eat something the nausea and hunger is getting me.

Ugh it’s such a conundrum. I’ve had the insomnia too. Thankfully after I get the girls breakfast I can head back to bed for an hour or two, it’s much easier to sleep in the mornings. I only work Saturday morning and all of our other morning commitments are done for summer. Getting up would be a struggle because of the poor sleep. Also had to get up at 4am 2 nights ago being hungry and couldn’t get back to sleep since 2. 

I wonder if there’s something natural that is pregnancy safe to take for the insomnia… it definitely doesn’t help your nausea to be sleep deprived.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu it doesn’t get at all. I can usually get in a nap in the day but still would like a full night sleep. how are you getting on with the low doses?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu it doesn’t get at all. I can usually get in a nap in the day but still would like a full night sleep. how are you getting on with the low doses?

Definitely felt a bit worse last night but I know coming off diclectin will always be tough, I'd rather start now and do it slowly and hope to be off in a few weeks!! Going to do the 1 in the afternoon for another day, and then tomorrow try and cut out 1 of my evening pills to 3 a day. Hope it goes ok! I would love to be pill free by our mid July vacation so I don't have to worry about timing... I forget enough when I'm at home let alone camping :/


----------



## Rach87

@daniyaaq Unisom is safe in pregnancy - helps with nausea too. I used to take xanax for sleep, then once I got pregnant with my 1st the OB switched me to that. Its over the counter. I find the doxylamine succinate version works better for me, and I only have to take 1/2 tablet a night. Its great too it doesnt leave me groggy the next morning. (Ive been on it for 7 years and for the first time ever a couple days ago accidentally took it in the morning instead of my lupus med lol woops - i was a little sleepy but could still fully function all day)


----------



## daniyaaq

Rach87 said:


> @daniyaaq Unisom is safe in pregnancy - helps with nausea too. I used to take xanax for sleep, then once I got pregnant with my 1st the OB switched me to that. Its over the counter. I find the doxylamine succinate version works better for me, and I only have to take 1/2 tablet a night. Its great too it doesnt leave me groggy the next morning. (Ive been on it for 7 years and for the first time ever a couple days ago accidentally took it in the morning instead of my lupus med lol woops - i was a little sleepy but could still fully function all day)

Oh my thank you. I’ll definitely look into it. This whole entire week has been like this, I literally can’t get to sleep, even when I do it’s such a light sleep.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq pretty sure that ingredient is already in the anti nausea meds that you’re on already :/


----------



## daniyaaq

I’ll talk to my doctor and see what else she can recommend. Yeah I just looked it up and honestly the medication I’m now has no effect on me in terms of sleepiness. 

@Reiko_ctu i really admire you being able to wean but I honestly think I’he decided to keep taking mine. I feel like I’m going backwards when I weak, even just cutting a dose, I’m back to being constantly nauseated and vomiting so I’m just going to ride it. My doctor said I should be fine to take them as long as I need.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all so sorry the nausea and vomiting won't let up. I was put on phenegran (sorry about spelling) in my previous pregnancy. It's an antihistamine but on the back says for insomnia and I take it if I'm struggling to sleep. Not sure if u can just buy it etc? Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’ll talk to my doctor and see what else she can recommend. Yeah I just looked it up and honestly the medication I’m now has no effect on me in terms of sleepiness.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i really admire you being able to wean but I honestly think I’he decided to keep taking mine. I feel like I’m going backwards when I weak, even just cutting a dose, I’m back to being constantly nauseated and vomiting so I’m just going to ride it. My doctor said I should be fine to take them as long as I need.

Ugh bnb just ate my post. Annoying. Anyways, you’re definitely still dealing with a lot more NVP than I am even just being a few days difference in our due dates. I haven’t vomited since my food poisoning. I would not even attempt to wean if I was in your shape right now! It’s scary enough being manageable!!

My diclectin (doxy succinate/ pyroxidine) definitely makes me sleepier 24/7 but doesn’t do anything for insomnia. It’s more of a general malaise and you can lay down and still aren’t able to fall asleep :/. I started drinking coffee again even though I’m having an aversion to help with energy in the day. 

I know it’s rough going. One day soon you’ll be able to leave it behind and enjoy baby #3… just try and keep positive for a few more months xx. I have a bit of light at the end of my tunnel here and it’s helped my outlook immensely.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
The insomnia is real here too. I've been suffering with it for weeks and weeks. Urghhhh. Feeling ya hon feeling ya. 

@Catmumof4 

The little sod hehehe. 

@Mummy2Corban 

So only did the food shop. DH Still doesn't want to start getting baby stuff yet. 
He said we can when I'm 28 weeks which will be when we next do a big shop. 
I've noticed there is so much summer stuff but with baby being due September and that's when it starts getting cold. It can go from Warm to full on autumn cold and rain here cant it hon in barmy England lol..
Last September was a cold one. 
So I'm OK waiting another few weeks then we can buy. 
I'm lucky because we do have stuff already from ds. I really must sort through it. 


Let me get a pic of the few items I have brought. The jump suit won't be here for about a week but I will get a screen shot of it all and post it on here. 
I did buy 2 non maternity crop tops to go with the maternity skirt. 
Can add them to if u like. 


So anyway just looked at my notes and it says he is on the 38th percentile.
He will prob be on the 98th by 32 weeks lol.


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s officially morning and I was up all night. Getting girls ready for school. 5 hours till scan


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't find the crop tops but when I'm wearing them I will get a pic. One is yellow and the other is a white one with black poka dots and a frill along the bottom. 

Here's what I have 


This white top is the one I got in the next size up all others are my normal size. Fit nice with more room for bump to grow. 

This is the skirt I will wear with the crop tops. U can have it higher up the bump too. 


And this is the jumpsuit


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> It’s officially morning and I was up all night. Getting girls ready for school. 5 hours till scan


Good luck at the scan hon. It's 22:25pm here so bed time soon. Probably not gonna sleep. I don't look forward to bed anymore. :(


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney love the jumpsuit wow. I’m the same I dread evenings and night time these days so I know what you mean


----------



## Catmumof4

Love the clothes @Suggerhoney 

I was asleep pretty much all day so 11.09pm and still struggling woops!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney totally feeling you on babies clothes! Autumn/winter stuff starts appearing soon anyway so I think it’s best to hold off until then. What lovely clothes! Please post some pictures when you got them on too! Would love to see! 

@daniyaaq yay to scan day! Sorry you e not been getting sleep. Not sleeping is creeping in for me too…. I’m such a grump when I’m tired. Goodluck with your scan!!!! Wonder if you’ll start tipping the pink scales!??? Excited for you


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq will you update after your scan? I’ll just be finishing up work here and will be hopping on to check! So excited!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yes will definitely update after scan. I’ll be busting to tell someone. Only I will know and then reveal to DP on his birthday. From there we’re not telling anyone else.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney love the jumpsuit wow. I’m the same I dread evenings and night time these days so I know what you mean


I should get the jumpsuit in a week so will let u know what it's like. The reviews were all very good so hopefully it will be just as nice as the other items. 
The first dress I posted I've already worn and that fits so nice and my bump looked so lovely in it. 
I already have some maternity stuff that I had from DS so I think by the time the jumpsuit arrives that will be plenty to keep me going for the next 3 months. 
Our weather is crazy here in summer. 
It can get very hot but then it can get quite chilly. So the jump suit I will wear on them days but will probably have to wear a little denim jacket or Cardigan with it. 

Urghhh it's rubbish isn't it hon. Bedtime should be a time too look forward too not to dread. 
But I just hate the trying and trying and tossing and turning. 




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney totally feeling you on babies clothes! Autumn/winter stuff starts appearing soon anyway so I think it’s best to hold off until then. What lovely clothes! Please post some pictures when you got them on too! Would love to see!
> 
> @daniyaaq yay to scan day! Sorry you e not been getting sleep. Not sleeping is creeping in for me too…. I’m such a grump when I’m tired. Goodluck with your scan!!!! Wonder if you’ll start tipping the pink scales!??? Excited for you


Yeah they normally start getting the autumn/winter stuff out end of July early August so not long. 
I will hold off but I have seen a lovely little baby grow (onesie) in Tescos and a blanket with a rainbow on which I I'm gonna get. Probably will get it next month. 
So exciting. 
I'm a right grumpy sod when I haven't had sleep too. 
It's not like I'm even uncomfortable I just find it so hard to drop off. And on nights I do sleep I keep waking up all the time. 
3rd tri is always bad. I was getting up about 8 times a night to pee with DS. 
By the time I hit 35 weeks I was so done with being pregnant and just wanted him here. 
I was so so uncomfortable. 
Not really looking forward to that bit. Just greatful I don't have too go right to the end. 
37 to 38 weeks I can just about manage. 
I've done 40 and 42 weeks b4 and that's not fun at all. 



Oh gosh @daniyaaq 
It totally didn't hit me that ure gonna know gender. Oh my goodness so exciting. I wonder if u will be :pink: or :blue:. 
Can't wait for u to find out now hehe.


----------



## daniyaaq

I thought time was going to be slow but nope it’s flown by 2 hours to go and I’m still laying in bed trying to feel better from morning sickness. Hopefully I’m able to get off my butt and shower soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope ure scan went well hon. 

Guess what it's 2:15am and I'm awake. Stupid insomnia. 
](*,)


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> Hope ure scan went well hon.
> 
> Guess what it's 2:15am and I'm awake. Stupid insomnia.
> ](*,)

I feel your pain. I’m in waiting room now. Any minute now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ahh so excited! I know how hard it is to get to your scan when you feel like crap. Last time I definitely did not make a shower happen lol.

I have 1 more massage then I'm checking in on you again XD

good luck! If it’s a boy I’ll be surprised, totally leaning pink for you!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Scan went well, apparently a very good baby to scan was moving around but into all the right positions.

and we are :blue:

bit disappointed but I’m sure will be fine soon.

will post pics when I get home


----------



## Reiko_ctu

NO WAY!! That’s insane!! I can’t believe it’s a boy!!

this group is crazy.

sorry you’re a bit disappointed. 3 sisters is pretty special. But having a son is something different for you to experience now xx Hope the disappointment fades soon.


----------



## daniyaaq

I put a gender tally up on first page if anyone wants to easily keep up with numbers


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq congratulations lovely! Team blue! I’m sorry your a bit disappointed but like @Reiko_ctu said it will be a new experience. I can’t believe we wracked up another blue one. It’s great they got all the measurements too. Hugs lovely xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Congratulations. Sorry you're disappointed, I was the same with mine but I promise it will get better


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

I’m hoping to be back now more often than I have been, always feel bad just jumping in and not keeping up with the conservation and then feel rude just putting my stuff on here, but fingers crossed my sickness is fading still get it after brushing my teeth and randomly in the day but much more on my feet now, sorry if any ladies still not well.. it’s horrible and I hope you feel better soon

hope everyone is feeling ok and I had a look through some of the threads trying to catch up and the scans are lovely, can’t believe how many boys you ladies are having, my husband hoping for a boy, I would like a boy but longs he/she is healthy I’m happy 

i am now 15+5, my date scan went well, had to jump up and down as the baby was being stubborn in an awkward position eventually got there to measure the neck and size, got put forward a week so back to my original due date of 28th November.
Starting to get a bump which is unusual as with my first I had such a tiny bump and did not show properly till 37 weeks so it’s weird.

Sorry for long post :)


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq congratulations on boy, I can't believe how many boys there are and I'm pink but was desperately wanting a boy so so badly so jealous and I really really wish I wasn't!!! Feel like an awful person!


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq congratulations on boy, I can't believe how many boys there are and I'm pink but was desperately wanting a boy so so badly so jealous and I really really wish I wasn't!!! Feel like an awful person!

 I understand very well I feel jealous of all the pinks too. I wanted a pink bub


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 so good to see you. You shouldn’t feel bad, I been the part pooper here always complaining about my sickness. I’m still getting it too unfortunately. So glad baby is good and scans have been good. When do you find out gender?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 don’t feel rude. Most of us understand the feeling yuk part! I hate the nausea and sickness with brushing teeth! I love brushing my teeth so gagging and throwing up sucks!!!! Great news that your starting to feel better though and all went well with your scan!!!! Will you find out the sex of baby at your 20 week scan?

@Catmumof4 its hard not to feel horrible but it’s ok to feel disappointment! So many ladies feel it so your not alone. Big hugs though!

@daniyaaq does DP want a boy or a girl? It must be tough wishing for one but getting another. I selfishly wanted a girl because it feels so long since I had a girl but having a girl would have caused so many issues with our bedroom situation. I’m so much happier than I thought I would be about a boy and because of the room situation makes me feel much less stressed about it. I’m sure once your used to the idea you’ll be ok. Big hugs to you too!


----------



## daniyaaq

As promised some shots, got cute pictures of his foot( feels weird saying he with certainty) he was pretty good I saw a lot very clearly, half way through he rolled over and gave us a good view of his back and spine I remember just having that sick moment of wow there’s a real life human with bones and everything. 

funniest part the lady went right onto the potty shot, froze there and asked me if I want to know the gender, his little weenie was so obvious I laughed and said if it was a surprise you would have ruined it I can see it’s a boy.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 don’t feel rude. Most of us understand the feeling yuk part! I hate the nausea and sickness with brushing teeth! I love brushing my teeth so gagging and throwing up sucks!!!! Great news that your starting to feel better though and all went well with your scan!!!! Will you find out the sex of baby at your 20 week scan?
> 
> @Catmumof4 its hard not to feel horrible but it’s ok to feel disappointment! So many ladies feel it so your not alone. Big hugs though!
> 
> @daniyaaq does DP want a boy or a girl? It must be tough wishing for one but getting another. I selfishly wanted a girl because it feels so long since I had a girl but having a girl would have caused so many issues with our bedroom situation. I’m so much happier than I thought I would be about a boy and because of the room situation makes me feel much less stressed about it. I’m sure once your used to the idea you’ll be ok. Big hugs to you too!

i can’t read DP proper, the first thing he said looking at that test was I bet it’s a boy, so maybe he’ll be happy. A boy really will be a new challenge, we almost bought a 3 bedder last year, glad we didn’t we will definitely need a bigger house, I don’t see miss10 ever wanting to share a room again


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq going from one to another is strange! Specially when changing nappies!!! Super cute scan pictures! I love a little foot one. Will you tell the girls? Or will they spill the beans? Now to start thinking of bubba boy names


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Are there any ladies yet to find out babies sex?


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah my girls can’t keep secrets. I’m only going to tell DP because he really wanted to know. Because I’m silly and like to torture him he won’t know that I know and I wanna see how long it will take him before he spills the beans on me.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hahaha! I like your style! How long do you give him????


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq hahaha! I like your style! How long do you give him????

No more than a month:rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow another boy. Congrats @daniyaaq. Boys really are awesome. It's ds3s 3rd b day today


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Wow another boy. Congrats @daniyaaq. Boys really are awesome. It's ds3s 3rd b day today

What you got planned for your DS. 

I’m going to be in for a ride. Don’t even know where to start but I’m sure will figure it out along the way. It will definitely be a new experience.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq if this is a boy I’ll be the same… no idea what to do with them lol!

@Mummy2Corban i would like a girl only for the same reason, ease of sharing bedrooms. If we do have a bit we’ll need another bedroom within 5 years which will be tricky to find a 4 bedroom with space for my parents to have a suite as well. 

@topazicatzbet happy b day to mr3!! We just did a 3rd bday last month and it was the most fun one for her yet as she really knew what was going on!!

1 week till my scan! Felt Yucky in the night, short of breath and kept waking with tingly hands. Hope I’m not getting carpal tunnel! Have to make it through maybe 15 more shifts at work?? And my back pain and hips and spd are definitely starting for sure. I am beginning to waddle. But thankfully baby shifted a bit so I can pee a lot easier XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just counted it’s only 13 more shifts XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ah happy birthday little guy!

@daniyaaq oh how you can tease him!!!!

@Reiko_ctu oooo it’s funny you mentioned tingly/numb hands because this is what I keep waking up too! Also during the day my fingers hurt/ache?!


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet happy birthday to your little man!! What did u have planned? It's my daughter Evelyns birthday in August and no idea what to do for her!! 

Feeling a lot better today! Only had a 2 hr nap lmao! Hope your all well x


----------



## playgirl666

I have the tingly/numb hands, wrists and fingers, I have carpal tunnel in both wrists, also noticed this week my feet really aches when I walk now :( don't no if its the heat that's making it worse x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> @topazicatzbet happy birthday to your little man!! What did u have planned? It's my daughter Evelyns birthday in August and no idea what to do for her!!
> 
> Feeling a lot better today! Only had a 2 hr nap lmao! Hope your all well x

We are having a family bbq for him and ds2 has made the birthday cake with me over seeing.


----------



## soloso

Sorry to those still suffering sickness and all that good stuff :(
And also sorry to those who are having gender disappointment! Don't feel guilty I think it's onyl natural. I felt a bit wierd that I'm having a boy, because my last wss a girl and you start feeling like that's what you know. Before I had my daughter I had my son, and so when iw as pregnant with her I thought I didn't know baby girls and found that strange, but I wouldn't change a thing she is amazing and now I'm so happy she is a girl! So I think it's the same with this one, it will be amazing once he's here and real lol choosing baby boy clothes makes me a bit more excited about it.
How is everyone getting on with names? We are stuck between Connor Charles or Lewis Charles (Charles being the middle name to follow a tradition on partners side). Think I have swayed more towards Lewis though so thata the most likely name for our little guy :)
X


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet That sounds so lovely! 

@soloso Thank you for the reassurance I'm hoping as I feel her move more (low anterior placenta so can't feel as muxh as normal) I will bond! And when I buy bits and bobs Lol! Personally I prefer Lewis Charles but the other is nice too xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Think he enjoyed himself.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Thank you for the welcome back, and I love brushing my teeth too but I don’t feel like I done it properly in weeks, hoping in next few days it will stop as with my first it stopped around 16 weeks.
We are going to find out the gender but my sister doing a very small gender reveal surprise for us for a bit of fun.. hoping for team blue especially the husband haha but we’re both happy longs he/she is healthy but our daughter wants a baby sister so we will see.
Part of me thinking girl because of my sickness and I just have this feeling it’s a girl but other than that my pregnancy been totally different which could mean boy but who knows haha

@daniyaaq we find out mid July the gender, can’t wait. Wow your scans pictures are so clear, love the foot one


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ah what a lovely cake! He looks like his loving life! So so cute!

@soloso i like both those names but I think Lewis goes just a tiny bit better with Charles! So my vote is Lewis


----------



## daniyaaq

@soloso I’m voting Lewis Charles too it flows. I haven’t thought much of names and I don’t think I’ll do it quite as much will see when baby is born.

@topazicatzbet lovely cake 3rd birthday is special that’s when they really know what’s going on and get all excited.

@Penguin20 my youngest keeps swaying back and forth between wanting a brother and wanting a sister, I wonder what she’ll say.


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet Bing! Aww he's soo cute!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq your scan pics are the best in the group yet!! So cute and clear. I hope I get some good ones like those!! He looks like a real cutie. 


Ladies, the hip pain and spd is abs brutal today! My littlest fell and hurt her lip on the playground so I rushed over to help her and picked her up and that just worsened it I think. I can manage the pain but I’m waddling and look sooo stupid.


----------



## daniyaaq

He’s very photogenic this little one, I was able to see every part of him very clearly even the little hands. He’s very calm too. I hope he’s like that as a baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq congratulations on team blue hon. 
Honestly boys are great. There real mummy boys and so loving and cuddly..
Very very cheeky too. 
I've been very blessed where I do have 2 girls and so I have experienced both and ill be honest boys are easier. 
There layed back and just alot more chill esp when there older. 
Girls are great too but they get very divaish when they get older. 
My 8 year old dd was so good untill she hit 7 going on 17. 
Hahaha. 

@Reiko_ctu 
Eeeeeeeek I think ure next hon. Can't wait for u to have ure scan now. Sorry about the spd. I had that in my last 3 pregnancies and it's just flairing up now. 
25 weeks today. 
I noticed the public bone is feeling a bit outchy and my left hip keeps playing up. 


Welcome back @penguin 

@Catmumof4 
Sorry about the gender disappointment hon. I had that with my first. I didn't find out gender and really thought I was gonna have a boy. And she was a girl and I was a tad disappointed. Buy it soon faded. 


So as promised this was the maternity skirt from Shein and the non maternity crop too.
Excuse the no make up mug (gross) 
25 weeks bump


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu Sorry you are in so much pain and really hope your daughter is Ok?!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney loving the skirt and girl you are bump goals. Still walking around with no visible bump here, my FIL was here the other day doing double takes on my stomach and even asked what month I’m on?


----------



## Catmumof4

Soo my partner just felt baby kick for the first time!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney loving the skirt and girl you are bump goals. Still walking around with no visible bump here, my FIL was here the other day doing double takes on my stomach and even asked what month I’m on?


Awwww thank you hon. I bet u just pop soon. Haha at ure Father in law.


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Soo my partner just felt baby kick for the first time!! X

That’s so special. I wish mine could I been trying all week but kicks are still very cushioned


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> Soo my partner just felt baby kick for the first time!! X



Awwww that's lovely.
My DH don't like it. If freeks him out so he doesn't bother feeling it. But my 8 year old DD has felt him a few times she loved it bless her.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww that's lovely.
> My DH don't like it. If freeks him out so he doesn't bother feeling it. But my 8 year old DD has felt him a few times she loved it bless her.

That’s cute. I dread the day my 5 year old can feel movement. I still struggle with her wanting to ‘hear’ baby or speak to baby, she’ll never take her hands off my stomach.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 my boy/girl pregnancies have been different. I was much sicker and for a whole lot longer with the girls. Plus the boys my first tri I get lots of spots but then after that my hair doesn’t get as greasy! My girls also wanted a girl but they are happy enough with another brother! It’s lovely you’ll be having a little gender reveal! I wonder what team you’ll join?! Super exciting! Please keep us updated when you can!

@Suggerhoney your looking good! Loving your outfit and bump looks awesome!

@daniyaaq hopefully bump will pop out soon for you! And DP feels bubs soon!

@Catmumof4 that’s lovely DH felt baby girl! My DH has felt baby a few times this week!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq my 6 year old loves babies and watching any kind of delivery program so she is always talking/asking about baby!


----------



## Catmumof4

It was very funny I literally said 'oh she kicked!' And he practically threw himself across the room at me to feel
With the placenta being low anterior I'm really surprised by how strong her kicks are, and they are surprisingly high! Like almost just under my ribs! X


----------



## Catmumof4

Also my kids are all so excited about the baby bit my 2 yr old is so the most lol she talks to my belly and cuddles it lol x


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> It was very funny I literally said 'oh she kicked!' And he practically threw himself across the room at me to feel
> With the placenta being low anterior I'm really surprised by how strong her kicks are, and they are surprisingly high! Like almost just under my ribs! X

I’ve got an anterior too but mine is high up. All movements are still quite low and mostly on the right side so I’m wonder if it’s learning left or baby just likes facing that way. He’s definitely still head down and hasn’t moved one bit.


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> I’ve got an anterior too but mine is high up. All movements are still quite low and mostly on the right side so I’m wonder if it’s learning left or baby just likes facing that way. He’s definitely still head down and hasn’t moved one bit.

I'm so bad at this I can't really tell where she is. I was feeling all my movements just above my pubic line and they said she was breach and past few days I been feeling them right high under the ribs. I'm guessing she has gone head down but with the placenta being down there I feel like I'm missing a huge portion of move me ts


----------



## Catmumof4

And just as I put that I'm feeling her low again?! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> And just as I put that I'm feeling her low again?! Xx

lol she’s keeping you on your toes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
Haha yep my dd is always stroking my bump and kisses it hahaha. 

@Catmumof4 
I had a anterior placenta with my last 2 and I started feeling flutters around 17 weeks and the tiny light kicks at 18 weeks. 
By 21 weeks I cud feel them more stronger but I didn't start feeling the really strong movements until 28 weeks. 

I have a high up prosteria placenta this time and I really thought I wud feel movements so much earlier. 
But I didn't start feeling things untill 19 weeks. I felt the odd tap or flutter from 18 weeks but it wasn't unitll 19 weeks I started feeling Kicks. 
So strange considering this is not my first and my placenta is the back. 

Definitely making up for it now tho his movements feel so strong and loves my bladder hahaha. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Thank you hon. 
Don't think there is much different from last weeks but I expect I will have another growth spurt soon lol. 
I'm wondering how big I will be Come 35 weeks :shock:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you are in so much pain and really hope your daughter is Ok?!

Oh thanks hun the spd is feeling much better today!! And she’s only 3 so every little injury is a big deal - she’s totally ok :). Thanks!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu I feel u on the 3 yr old drama! My 2 year old is so headstrong her knees have permanent grazes! It's awful!

Anyone been watching the football? X


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu you are half way there!!!!! I’m sorry spd has already started though.


----------



## sil

Hi everyone! Sorry I’ve been missing. Things have been busy. Kids are all finally over sicknesses and we are back to normal!

I know it’s been well over a week, but to answer questions a polyp is basically a growth of cells on my cervix (99 percent are benign) that is very vascular so easy to irritate and bleed. As for now it’s small so they will continue to monitor but don’t expect any problems. It’s likely to fall off during birth but if it does not they’ll remove it after my 6 weeks postpartum.

This morning was a big day for me - I am confident I felt baby’s first movements! It was little tiny taps that definitely were not gas. I’m very excited.

We have a month of birthday craziness coming up in our house. We call it “Christmas in summer” because that’s how it feels! DS1 turns 8 on June 18, DD turns 4 on June 29, and then DS2 turns 6 on July 17.

I’m going to come back later today and catch up on the past few pages and respond. Welcome to the newer ladies I haven’t said hello to yet, and hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil so good everyone is on the mend. You have a crazy busy time ahead, do you do a party for each? This will be your first non summer baby right?


----------



## Katiedw21

sil said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I’ve been missing. Things have been busy. Kids are all finally over sicknesses and we are back to normal!
> 
> I know it’s been well over a week, but to answer questions a polyp is basically a growth of cells on my cervix (99 percent are benign) that is very vascular so easy to irritate and bleed. As for now it’s small so they will continue to monitor but don’t expect any problems. It’s likely to fall off during birth but if it does not they’ll remove it after my 6 weeks postpartum.
> 
> This morning was a big day for me - I am confident I felt baby’s first movements! It was little tiny taps that definitely were not gas. I’m very excited.
> 
> We have a month of birthday craziness coming up in our house. We call it “Christmas in summer” because that’s how it feels! DS1 turns 8 on June 18, DD turns 4 on June 29, and then DS2 turns 6 on July 17.
> 
> I’m going to come back later today and catch up on the past few pages and respond. Welcome to the newer ladies I haven’t said hello to yet, and hope everyone else is doing well!!!

Ahh my eldest DS turns 18 on June 29th! I've never known of anyone to have the same birthday as him!

I've been feeling baby a whole lot more lately but still not anything consistent and it worries me some days but I'll use my doppler then and feel reassured I can't wait for more consistent movements it just makes me feel better. But we are so busy all the time that I am sure he moves more than I am aware of. My one and two yo babes have been so clingy lately its becoming overwhelming at some points! Hopefully they will let go a little when the new baby comes, I know right now it's because I am running one of our stores and so they go to daycare 4 days a week and they just miss mama. I have never used daycare before but I must say it is nice to just know you have a place for them to go and scheduling appts is so much easier lol

Forgot I never posted my pics from my 20 week anatomy scan lol I have to go back because he was head down squished into my cervix so she couldn't get everything she needed. He was measuring 5 days behind but not knowing exactly when I conceived it could be completely correct


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks @daniyaaq super excited to be half way!! Our church has been allowed to start up this week so as of today everyone knows who didn’t know before just because the bump is showing XD

we also have a busy June. Between the 20-29 we have 4 birthdays on DHs side and Father’s Day. So this week we have ultrasound on the 18th, Miss 7’s outdoor bday party on the 19th and then a family bbq for Father’s Day on the 20th. I told DH he can choose and order his own prezzie XD. Too much going on for me right now!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Katiedw21 What a gorgeous face!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope all u ladies have had a lovely weekend. Its been a hot one today. 
Now sat in garden chilling it's blissful.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Katiedw21 said:


> View attachment 1099332
> View attachment 1099333
> 
> 
> Ahh my eldest DS turns 18 on June 29th! I've never known of anyone to have the same birthday as him!
> 
> I've been feeling baby a whole lot more lately but still not anything consistent and it worries me some days but I'll use my doppler then and feel reassured I can't wait for more consistent movements it just makes me feel better. But we are so busy all the time that I am sure he moves more than I am aware of. My one and two yo babes have been so clingy lately its becoming overwhelming at some points! Hopefully they will let go a little when the new baby comes, I know right now it's because I am running one of our stores and so they go to daycare 4 days a week and they just miss mama. I have never used daycare before but I must say it is nice to just know you have a place for them to go and scheduling appts is so much easier lol
> 
> Forgot I never posted my pics from my 20 week anatomy scan lol I have to go back because he was head down squished into my cervix so she couldn't get everything she needed. He was measuring 5 days behind but not knowing exactly when I conceived it could be completely correct


Beautiful scan pics hon. 


And happy 20 weeks @Reiko_ctu half way yay. 



Anyone else worried about @wrapunzel she hasn't been on for ages. I really hope she is OK


----------



## Catmumof4

We have constant birthdays from Aug until march- Aug 12th is dd4 Aug ,14th is partners 2nddaughter from previous marriage
Set 17th mine, 30th dd5
Oct 7th baby due, 18th dd3, 29th d's
Dec dd1 28th
Jan partners first dd from prev
Feb 7th dd2
March 31 partners lol


----------



## Catmumof4

@sil feeling baby's first movements are so magical!! 

@Suggerhoney been quite relaxed but went to beach yesterday and my horse mad 2yo rode a donkey for the first time she was so steady on it!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thought I'd include a pic from Xmas of my kiddies love them so much


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil glad to hear your all feeling better! Sounds like a busy time coming up for you. It’s so lovely your feeling baby! Always reassuring.

@Katiedw21 suoer cute scan pictures! I think during the day you can be so busy that at this point it’s sometimes hard to think have I felt baby!!!! Once I’m getting the littles to sleep in the evening baby boy usually lets me know all is ok.

@Reiko_ctu the secret is fully out! It’s so much better when people are aware! Because I’ve not announced it on social media I get mums in the school playground just checking me out! Haha! Sounds like your gonna be busy too!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its been lovely weather hasn’t it! Yeah I saw she hasn’t been active in a very long time. With her issues earlier on I hope all is ok for her!

@Catmumof4 what a lovely picture!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 that’s a busy couple months. Our birthdays are pretty spread out all over the year.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Catmumof4 that’s a busy couple months. Our birthdays are pretty spread out all over the year.

Yes we are spread out nicely and this new baby will fit in perfectly between our June and December birthdays… glad we don’t have all the end of year school things to fit in June as well! 

ladies I’ve spent way too much money this month eek! I needed to see if I could afford a new printer and did the budget and I have spent $700 over budget! I will have to transfer from some of our savings accounts - one being my maternity leave savings XD. Oh dear. I wanted some new Tupperware too which I haven’t gotten yet and that’s another $200! My DH is making extra from Side jobs and I keep spending it!


----------



## Katiedw21

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil glad to hear your all feeling better! Sounds like a busy time coming up for you. It’s so lovely your feeling baby! Always reassuring.
> 
> @Katiedw21 suoer cute scan pictures! I think during the day you can be so busy that at this point it’s sometimes hard to think have I felt baby!!!! Once I’m getting the littles to sleep in the evening baby boy usually lets me know all is ok.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu the secret is fully out! It’s so much better when people are aware! Because I’ve not announced it on social media I get mums in the school playground just checking me out! Haha! Sounds like your gonna be busy too!


Yeah I think that is all it is but don't days he's just not as active yet. I'm sure a he grows that'll change! 

Our family of 9 does not share one month of birthdays until this new little one! It's so crazy to me, we have January, February, March, May, June, August, September, October and November! But with this new little one we will have 2 in October but that's ok! I just always find it so crazy that it happened that way lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Katiedw21 wow! That’s pretty impressive being a family of 9 and not duplicating a birthday month until now! Good going!!! All my nieces and nephews are pretty much in the same months as my babies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Dunno why it turned on its side! But here’s my V Day bump!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fab bump and happy v day.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban gourgeous bump wish I wasn't so big so I had a cute bump 

I just need to rant so I'm sorry in advance!! But I'm seriously pi***d at my maternity team right now!! They have been blinking useless!! I have to keep taking iron tablets and vitd/calcium tablets that make me feel ill until my blood levels reach normal level Every time I ask my midwife what my level was at the last bloods she says it should be on the badgernet system (for those that don't know it's online maternity notes but the medical team your dealing with has to publish the results to the system, which includes your assessments bloods scans etc). And guess what it's not on there. The only thing that was published was my first booking in appointment! I'm so bloody fed up with having to chase everything all the time!! 

Breeeattthhheeee and relax Lol!! Sorry ladies


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban happy vday. Nice bump.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! It’s a good milestone to reach! Only a month till 3rd tri!!! Say what!

@Catmumof4 thats so frustrating! I hate having to chase things up when it should just be there! I’ve always had issues with getting iron level results! Hopefully you can resolve the issue!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban gourgeous bump wish I wasn't so big so I had a cute bump
> 
> I just need to rant so I'm sorry in advance!! But I'm seriously pi***d at my maternity team right now!! They have been blinking useless!! I have to keep taking iron tablets and vitd/calcium tablets that make me feel ill until my blood levels reach normal level Every time I ask my midwife what my level was at the last bloods she says it should be on the badgernet system (for those that don't know it's online maternity notes but the medical team your dealing with has to publish the results to the system, which includes your assessments bloods scans etc). And guess what it's not on there. The only thing that was published was my first booking in appointment! I'm so bloody fed up with having to chase everything all the time!!
> 
> Breeeattthhheeee and relax Lol!! Sorry ladies

My hospital is using my pregnancy notes. This also never gets updated. I don't even have results on there from my first bloods and you can't see anything about the scans. I don't know any of his measurements other than they were fine.

They haven't even updated my due date


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s terrible! Specially your scan measurements and due date! Do you think it’s because of covid??


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban only a month!!!! Wow!! 

hospitals are terrible at updating records, I always try insist getting a physical copy, if they refuse which they sometimes do I just give up on them and bother my GP, down here GPs get a copy of any and every test done on you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

The midwife has the results but they don't seem to get put on the app for me to see. 

I'm still waiting for the consultant to ring to approve the c section. They apparently called before but said it was engaged. Only problem is when they say they called I was at the hospital having my 12 week scan.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ah that sucks! Would be nice to know what’s going on with your birth. Surely they can’t refuse a c-section?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet ah that sucks! Would be nice to know what’s going on with your birth. Surely they can’t refuse a c-section?

I don't think they will given I had one for the last birth but would be nice to get it confirmed.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet yeah it would be nice to know exactly what’s going on! How early do they usually section you? Is it 39 weeks?


----------



## playgirl666

I'm on my pregnancy notes aswell, but I have all my scan results, blood results etc on there x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Just out of curiosity when do you ladies pack your hospital bags? I do mine about 36-37 weeks. Just curious when you ladies do


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1099344
> 
> 
> Dunno why it turned on its side! But here’s my V Day bump!

Oh my gosh! You’re at v day!! Huge congrats!! Bump is so lovely. You put a tight top on and everyone will definitely know XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thankfully we have a decent lab system here to access all our test results online. It’s independent of the midwives, and then my GP has her own system where I can see my ultrasound results but it won’t load on my phone so I need to go on my computer. 

@daniyaaq do you get any follow up on your scan this week? Does the mw call to talk at all?

@Mummy2Corban i will probably pack my
Hospital bag (although I’m planning a home birth you have to be prepared!) around 36 weeks. I know I will probably go to at least 39 so no point really other than being prepared and maybe keeping a bit busy haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Here’s the best thing about having babies in B.C. (other than it being totally free etc. ). Our midwives offer us membrane sweeps from 38 weeks onward if we’d like. With my 2nd I had a sweep at 38+4 and she was born 12 hrs later, and with my 3rd I had a sweep about 48 hrs before she was born. Don’t know if that one has anything to do with it. But I'll likely be 39+1 at my 39 week spot on the Monday and that’d be a great time for a sweep!! I think 38+1 is a tad bit early for my liking, which will likely be my previous appt.


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies…. Wow so many pages to catch up on. Amazing how many are expecting boys. I got my scan next week according to midwife but not actually had my letter yet. But can’t wait to find out what sex this one is. 
Been feeling relatively well. Like few of you my sleep isn’t great, but it’s more like my body preparing for the night feeds lol. Baby has been moving around quite a bit too. Had a bit of braxton hicks yesterday couldn’t believe it, nothing too bad just noticeable. 
Will be getting the sewing machine out soon and start making some baby clothes.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu when I had baby no.4 at home I had a pile of stuff in the crib so if needed DH could scoop it into a bag. As for sweeps where I am they won’t offer them until your overdue unless they are needed for a reason. I was turned down at 39+6 because I wasn’t 40 weeks. With baby no.5 I could have sweeps from about 38 weeks because they said he was big. I refused as it was too close to DD1s birthday so I left it till after.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz exciting that you’ll soon know babies flavour! You make babies clothes? Ah please share some pictures of what you make! That’s amazing!


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @ciz exciting that you’ll soon know babies flavour! You make babies clothes? Ah please share some pictures of what you make! That’s amazing!

Ye I love trying new patterns for kids clothes. Here’s a couple pieces I’ve made for friends 1st bub, will be definitely be making the suit again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu when I had baby no.4 at home I had a pile of stuff in the crib so if needed DH could scoop it into a bag. As for sweeps where I am they won’t offer them until your overdue unless they are needed for a reason. I was turned down at 39+6 because I wasn’t 40 weeks. With baby no.5 I could have sweeps from about 38 weeks because they said he was big. I refused as it was too close to DD1s birthday so I left it till after.

Yes I know a lot of places don’t offer them till you’re past 40 weeks. Not sure if it’s all of Canada but my mw group offer from
38 weeks on! It’s not a guarantee baby will come but for sure like your situation, if it wasn’t a good day that day or the next for baby to arrive I wouldn’t want one… just in case it works!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Ye I love trying new patterns for kids clothes. Here’s a couple pieces I’ve made for friends 1st bub, will be definitely be making the suit again.
> View attachment 1099349

Those are amazing!!


----------



## ciz

Reiko_ctu said:


> Those are amazing!!

Thanks lovely


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz they are awesome! So so cute!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im not to fussed about having a sweep. I had two with no.2 and after the second I went into labour. With no.5 I had a sweep and went into labour 3 days after.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu im not to fussed about having a sweep. I had two with no.2 and after the second I went into labour. With no.5 I had a sweep and went into labour 3 days after.

You seem much more patient than me… at the end with my others I was so impatient to be done being pregnant lol! I think I will feel the same this time lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

My midwife said she would publish the results and to give her credit she did straight away... but only the bloods *face palm* 

@ciz those clothes are gourgeous! 

I usually pack my bag about 30 weeks having gone into prelabour in a pregnancy before I know that packing a bag isn't stress I need Lol!

I'm having a repeat section, here on the UK if u have had a previous cesarean then u çan choose to have another, sometimes they try to push u towards a natural but overall it's down to us. I should be offered at 39 weeks unless I get icp again then could be slightly earlier x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> I'm on my pregnancy notes aswell, but I have all my scan results, blood results etc on there x

Unless I just rubbish at finding them but i think the hospital is just rubbish at updating them


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy Vday @Mummy2Corban u look great very bumpy. Very similar to my bump. 


So I have a question. 
I'm gonna a add 2 pics 
One is me at nearly 25 weeks with my last DS and Another that u have all seen already of my 25 weeks bump with this one. 
I think I look about the same. 
What do u guys think. 
Sorry not managed to read rest of thread been busy but will try too later on. 
Just getting my littlest ready for bed. 


So first pic is about 24+4 with last DS. 
And second pic is 25 weeks exactly with this baby.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh sugger I think you’re a tiny bit bigger this time round actually!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney yeah I’d say bump looks a bit bigger this time round too. Very similar just a tad bigger x


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I'd say about the same but smidge bigger this time, is that a good or bad thing xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu I’ve got my appointment today with midwife she’ll go through results and give me a hard copy of the report. 
I’m with you, very Impatient towards the end, I’m in a new town since birth of my other two so I’m not sure how tolerant they will be to the fact that I’ll be begging for any and everything to help things along the minute I reach 37… with the hope I can bother them enough to actually give me something at 38.

@ciz those clothes are gorgeous. Can’t wait to find out what you having.

@Mummy2Corban when I say I’m terrible at packing hospital bag, I’m pretty sure I packed it couple days before girls were born. So at 37/38.

@Suggerhoney i think you look about the same, but I was thinking you were bigger with your previous DS just slightly.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq I'm soo impatient too, I reach about 35-36 weeks before the pain and pressure get to me but can push through to 37 when I know baby is cooked but by then I'm soo done! This time I'm having my first elective section so I can't even keep myself busy trying to naturally induce! With the 6 kids if had not 1 of the (feels like) 100 sweeps has helped lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ahh thank you ladies. I'm carrying a little higher this time so it sticks out a tad more I think. 
Just getting a bit panicky about having a massive baby. I'm only tiny so freeking out a bit. 
He's only on 38th centile from my 24×5 weeks growth scan but I know all that can change. 
Next growth scan should be around 28 weeks just waiting on a date to be posted through. 

I know bump size means nothing really and some womon can have a huge bump but have a tiny baba and other womon can have a tiny bump and have a big baby but just getting a little worried.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I pack my hospital bag at 34 weeks..
I'm being induced at 37 to 38 weeks but will still have it packed by 34 weeks.
With our DD I packed my bag at 34 weeks and I had her at 35+4 weeks so need to be prepared a littler ealier. 


We have brought a moses basket and it's lovely. 
So that's a steriliser and a moses basket now.
Already have a pram from DS which I will set up at 34 weeks too. 

Need to buy a bouncer and some bottles and a few other bits and pieces. 
Gonna sore through DS newborn stuff soon too. 
26 weeks on Saturday and getting excited to meet him now. 

The unknown if he has downs or not does still worry me too. 
I think that's another reason I just can't wait now for September and to have him in my arms so I know he is ok and healthy. 
Scans have all been great including growth scan so hopefully that means he is perfectly healthy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have my second (yes really) Midwife appointment on Wednesday. I've not seen her since I was 8 weeks. 
Be interesting too see what my fundal height is.


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Ye I love trying new patterns for kids clothes. Here’s a couple pieces I’ve made for friends 1st bub, will be definitely be making the suit again.
> View attachment 1099349


There lovely hon. 



Hope everyone is ok. Sorry I still haven't read though the whole thread I feel bad. Bud damn u ladies move fast haha. 

@Reiko_ctu 
When is ure scan hon. Sitting here and needing another gender reveal hehe


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney i share that fear, I haven’t had a big baby yet but I still worry about it a lot. I’m so small and tiny i’d hate for baby to get stuck


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney Friday at 1pm PST so it might be in the middle of the night for you XD

4 days! So busy this week my life is a wreck!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My biggest was 7-13 and she just popped out! My littlest was 7-6 and was the most painful to push I think. I don’t think this baby will get more than 8 lbs I just can’t grow them that big!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i can’t imagine that, why do you think your biggest was easier?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu i can’t imagine that, why do you think your biggest was easier?

Probably because I wasn’t expecting it. I was trying to hold her in and she was born in the car XD

I will say, this pregnancy is really reminding me of hers and I’d be happy to have another no-push delivery XD my healing was sooo easy after her and my pelvic floor was top shape!


----------



## daniyaaq

Saw midwife today. Ultrasound all good, baby nice and healthy. Cervix still nice and long and placenta clear from the cervix. Had couple of tests done that got results for, after consulting with consultant I’ll be getting iron transfusions. I guess the supplements have maintained my levels not increased, so that should be happening in few weeks. I have hyperthyroidism which explains the heartbeat issues and possibly difficulty sleeping. 

midwife now moving me to bi weekly appointments because I’m so miserable they wanna keep an eye on me with the HG still being so severe.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Saw midwife today. Ultrasound all good, baby nice and healthy. Cervix still nice and long and placenta clear from the cervix. Had couple of tests done that got results for, after consulting with consultant I’ll be getting iron transfusions. I guess the supplements have maintained my levels not increased, so that should be happening in few weeks. I have hyperthyroidism which explains the heartbeat issues and possibly difficulty sleeping.
> 
> midwife now moving me to bi weekly appointments because I’m so miserable they wanna keep an eye on me with the HG still being so severe.

All of that makes sense! I hope you feel a bit better with some clarity around the symptoms. Really good news about your cervix!! That’s really reassuring at this point! Good luck with the iron transfusions… my mom had that but I’ve never. Do you get any side effects from it do you think? Good you’re getting seen a bit more often. Hope time is speedy and you get a bit of relief from it all soon xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Haven’t had iron transfusion before but some people seem to have side effects, so far from my research nothing too worrying. Will probably just need to rest up a day or so after. 

I do feel better but also because my midwife is so lovely, she asked the consultant so many questions even related to HG and what they can do to help me. She’s quite lovely, I love that I get to have her. The consultant was also happy for her to deal with them and also come to the clinic for consults rather than me being shifted so I’m as happy with that, I want her all the way for sure.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im so pleased you have some explanation as to what’s going on and that they are keeping a good eye on you. Your midwife sounds great! Always reassuring knowing someone has your back. I’m not sure I’ll see the same midwife throughout this pregnancy?! I guess we will see when I go at 28 weeks.

I think I was most impatient with my first and a little with my 2nd but after 5 babies being late I fully expect to be late again! I think if baby was early I would be very shocked!!! Specially with this one measuring 11 days ahead and knowing my cycle would have been 23 days long and I ovulated day 11 that I know this baby could go over my due date. Plus having a half term at the end of October it would be good if DH was still home to help juggle my other 5 monsters as i won’t have any help otherwise.

I love the range of packing hospital bags! I think once everyone is back at school in September after the school holidays I’ll venture into the city and buy what I need. I’ve only ever stayed in over night with my first so I’ve only ever had baby, had a shower and then left but with talk of this drip after birth I may pack a little more just encase. 

I’m also wondering if we will have any restrictions for labour etc in October?!


----------



## daniyaaq

I do feel for you ladies not getting seen much. At 28 weeks aren’t you basically done? 

I was in overnight with my first as well I think being a ftm and young (19) they expected to keep me in 2 days but after the first night and surprising them by bathing my own baby they let me go. Hoping to do a birth, shower, leave with this one as well. 

Covid being so unpredictable I can’t rule out restrictions. Proper expecting them.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq the schedule here will be face time face at 28, 32, 36, 38, 40 and 41 weeks. But like @Suggerhoney haven’t seen the midwife since 8-9 weeks. Should get a phone call from the midwife next week though to hopefully book in my 28 week visit.

Im hoping to do the same! I just hope the drs don’t kick up a fuss about being baby 6.

@Suggerhoney and @Catmumof4 have your drs/consultants mentioned anything about a drip after birth to contract everything?!


----------



## Katiedw21

I was not impatient with my first at all but I was a young 17yo teen mom and I was so scared! But he came in his due date he was huge and I was tiny! They told me he was maybe 5lbs and he came out 8lbs2oz 22 1/2 inches! I had a 4th degree tear though and that was brutal I fully believe it was because she gave me an episiotomy I was tiny like 120lb the day he was born but I birth babies pretty easily. I refused all episiotomy since then and never tore again until my last baby but I got to the hospital too late for an epidural (even though I'd only been in labor for about 45 minutes! ) and my body was screaming at me to turn over but they flat out refused and damn near pinned me down on my back, I have a lower and upper spinal fusion, and I know that's why I tore. But with my last my doctor kept trying to have be be induced and I kept refusing I really wanted to go into labor on my own for once, my first was the only time I had before, and he ended up coming in his due date as well! So I have 2 due date babies lol I don't know what I'll do this time doctor wants me to induce so she can be there (she was in vacation last one and she quite upset that they didn't let me labor how I wanted to) but I'm just not sure yet as I really liked that experience of going into labor naturally but hated how I was treated so I'm so torn! My labors our less than an hour ago I have to be quick but it's better than sitting and waiting for the meds to start it? I don't know I'm so torn, the planned convenience is really nice as well with the other kids though so I don't know


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney I never even pay attention to the percentiles they give you. They are always way off for me. My DD was supposed to be in the 7 lb range and they were shocked when she came out 9lb6oz being born a day early. You are getting close!! I can't believe you are already 25 weeks. 

@daniyaaq glad your midwife appointment went well. I can't believe you are still having such bad HG. I really hope you get some relief soon. Is there nothing else they can do to try to help you?

@Mummy2Corban I get super impatient with my babies. All of mine are born early (DS1 was just over 38 weeks, DS2 was 37 1/2 weeks, and DD was 1 day early). I remember being SO impatient with DD because I assumed she'd come a few weeks early like her brothers and every day I got closer to 40 weeks I went slightly more insane haha!

@Katiedw21 I got an episiotomy with my first born too and I regretted it. I had a huge tear with him and then just very minor tears with my next two births. I have never been induced before - is an induction birth more difficult? I'd imagine it'd be easier to get childcare etc but can also see wanting the experience of laboring on your own. I've only had natural labors so far.

Not too much new over here. I'm 17 weeks tomorrow. I had an appointment yesterday but it was completely not noteworthy - they just took weight and blood pressure, asked if I had any questions, and sent me on my way. I'm just about 3 weeks out from the big anatomy scan. I have it booked for July 7. I got my second covid vaccination about 2 hours ago and am extremely nervous about side effects. I'm trying to load up on water and cross my fingers for the best.


----------



## sil

ciz said:


> Ye I love trying new patterns for kids clothes. Here’s a couple pieces I’ve made for friends 1st bub, will be definitely be making the suit again.
> View attachment 1099349

@ciz these are stunning!! I can’t believe you made this. You have a talent


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh I feel for you ladies who go overdue. 

my first was a week over and I was actually depressed during that week. 

then my 2nd was 2 weeks early and my third surprised me by going to 39+6! So who knows what this 4th will do but I doubt I’ll go over like I did with my first. I know 3rd birth is considered the wildcard so I can’t compare but I do feel he or she will be born sometime in the 39th week, last week of October!

I have a friend who had 3 babies right on her due date and then her 4th was 2 weeks late - that was so hard for her! She thought she’d have a November baby and it was a December one!!


----------



## sil

I’d be terrified to go over. My babies get so big. My 37 week baby was 7lb7oz. My 38 week baby was 8lb1oz. My day before due date baby was 9lb6oz. If I went over I’d probably have a ten pound baby on my hands!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Know the feeling. I've gone 7 and 10 days over with both boys and they were 9lb 7oz and 9lb 10oz! Dont mind them being in that long, id just prefer not to be induced!

Got my first covid vaccine today and couldn't be happier. Havent left the house since Christmas except for doctor/hospital/dentis. It will be great that things can slowly get back to normal.

Is anyone else due to get their vaccine soon?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I had my first 4 weeks ago so waiting to hear from gp about my second. I need to book my whooping cough too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My biggest was 8lb 15. That was with the ex tho and I was 2 weeks overdue so 42 weeks.. 
He got very stuck and had to have forceps and he was born not breathing because he was so stuck. 
I new he was big because I felt so so heavy and I was absolutely huge. Way bigger than I am now. 

I'm not even achey yet. Normoly I am by now with SPD and PGP but I feel fine and still so light. 
I haven't put on as much weight this time either and even tho my bump is bigish its not hard and still squishy. 
Mine and DH biggest was 7lb 11oz and that was at 40 weeks. 
So hopefully this one will be around 6 to 8lbs max. 
I have no hips I'm very narrow and I've already told my consultant if the baby starts measuring big then I want to be induced no later than 37 weeks. 
I don't mind going as close to 38 weeks as they can get me just as long as the baby is not huge.


----------



## sil

@sadeyedlady i just got my second vaccine (Pfizer) about 4 hours ago. No side effects yet although it’s still early.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Going over due sucks. 

I'm so glad I'm being induced early again because If I wasn't I wud be so worried about going over. 
My first was 4 days early. Then 2nd 14 days late. 

Mine and DH eldest DS came at 40 weeks exactly. 
Our DD was born at 35+4 weeks due to pre eclampsia and ICP. 

DS was 37+3 weeks because of ICP again 

And this one will be 37 to 38 weeks. 
I'm never pushed to go over 38 weeks because I've had a liver transplant. 

I wud hate to have to go to 40 or more Sod that. 
I'm gonna be so done by 35 weeks I always am by that stage. So 37 to 38 weeks suits me just fine.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone else suffering from dry flaky skin? My legs are terrible.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My next growth Scan appointment came today and it's on 6th July. I will be 28+5 weeks. 
Still thinking of booking a privet 4D scan for 30 weeks.


----------



## sil

Suggerhoney said:


> Anyone else suffering from dry flaky skin? My legs are terrible.

I am on my hands and scalp and it’s just awful on my scalp! It looks like I have the worst dandruff. I hate it.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet Congrats! Which vaccine did you get? Need to book in for my whooping cough aswell. Is the whopping cough vaccine a new thing? I wasn't asked to get it with last baby in 2017?

@sil Congrats! I got the moderna. Have a sore arm and very tired. Fingers crossed that's the worst of it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> @topazicatzbet Congrats! Which vaccine did you get? Need to book in for my whooping cough aswell. Is the whopping cough vaccine a new thing? I wasn't asked to get it with last baby in 2017?
> 
> @sil Congrats! I got the moderna. Have a sore arm and very tired. Fingers crossed that's the worst of it!

I had the pfizer. Just has a sore arm and that was it. 

I had the whooping cough with my pregnancy in 2018


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@sil hope there aren’t any vaccine side effects this round for you! Good luck! And you’re right about them estimating the baby’s weight - it’s just guessing and more than often they’re wrong! Inducing based on that estimation is totally sketchy.


----------



## daniyaaq

This one better not pull out the wild card on me, I’d hate to go over. Absolutely hate it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow off for 1 day and 2 pages to read Lol! Sorry if I forget anyone!!

About baby size- my baby's have gone natural 10 days late 7lb 12.05, natural 14 days late 7lb13.05, induced 38 weeks 7lb 10, induced 36 weeks 5lb 9, induction fail emcs 37weeks 7lb5 haemorrhage really bad needed transfusions, vbac induction fail emcs 38 weeks 7lb12. So all roughly the same size. Iv never had an epistonomy, forceps or tear before. I remember after one birth the doctor saying I have the perfect labour body.... I found that really creepy Lol!! 

@Mummy2Corban Do you mean a drip to contract the uterus? If so I haven't had that appointment yet but if they don't say anything I will request it, after my last section after 2 weeks or so I had a massive bleed they think was causes by my uterus not contracting enough and that caused an infection.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq sorry your hg hasn't got any better but hoping the extra appointments will support you better!

I have my next scan mid July and then consultant after. Hopefully find out where the placenta is covering or not. Not that it matters as I'm having a repeat section anyways.

Had my first covid jab about 5 weeks ago pfizer and having the second before 36 weeks. Had whooping cough injection today so that's another thing off the list and gtt booked for 2 weeks bleurgh lol x


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m proper worried about whooping cough vaccine never had it before and my body being so sensitive to everything right now I’m just conflicted on whether I’ll get it.


----------



## Catmumof4

I deffo got it because a friend of mines baby nearly died from it so imo it's worth any pain I can take for keeping my baby safe. It stung but then absolutely no symptoms other then sore arm cos i just laid on it xx


----------



## daniyaaq

I think I will get it with everything going on in the world. Just really nervous, I do tend to have mild reactions to vaccines so wondering how it will be with pregnancy


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> I think I will get it with everything going on in the world. Just really nervous, I do tend to have mild reactions to vaccines so wondering how it will be with pregnancy

I really feel for you I'm lucky I haven't I'm very nervous about my second covid one because my partners heart went all funny and an ambulance took him and they gave him some spray under his tounge and loads of aspirin was so scary! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

I thought I would have a couple of days to deal with my anxiety over this iron transfusion but got a call from the OB this morning to go through procedure and will have an appointment time in a couple of hours


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I am on my hands and scalp and it’s just awful on my scalp! It looks like I have the worst dandruff. I hate it.



Oh my goodness my scalp is so bad too. I use a scalp scrub and that's always worked but even that's not shifting it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shoot I still beed to book my whooping cough vaccine I keep forgetting. 
Baby brain


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hope it went ok Dani xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hope it went ok Dani xx

Yeah everything is all sorted getting the infusion on Monday. It’s giving me hope that I’ll feel much much better. It apparently should help with the thyroid as well.


----------



## Katiedw21

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney I never even pay attention to the percentiles they give you. They are always way off for me. My DD was supposed to be in the 7 lb range and they were shocked when she came out 9lb6oz being born a day early. You are getting close!! I can't believe you are already 25 weeks.
> 
> @daniyaaq glad your midwife appointment went well. I can't believe you are still having such bad HG. I really hope you get some relief soon. Is there nothing else they can do to try to help you?
> 
> @Mummy2Corban I get super impatient with my babies. All of mine are born early (DS1 was just over 38 weeks, DS2 was 37 1/2 weeks, and DD was 1 day early). I remember being SO impatient with DD because I assumed she'd come a few weeks early like her brothers and every day I got closer to 40 weeks I went slightly more insane haha!
> 
> @Katiedw21 I got an episiotomy with my first born too and I regretted it. I had a huge tear with him and then just very minor tears with my next two births. I have never been induced before - is an induction birth more difficult? I'd imagine it'd be easier to get childcare etc but can also see wanting the experience of laboring on your own. I've only had natural labors so far.
> 
> Not too much new over here. I'm 17 weeks tomorrow. I had an appointment yesterday but it was completely not noteworthy - they just took weight and blood pressure, asked if I had any questions, and sent me on my way. I'm just about 3 weeks out from the big anatomy scan. I have it booked for July 7. I got my second covid vaccination about 2 hours ago and am extremely nervous about side effects. I'm trying to load up on water and cross my fingers for the best.


Contractions are definitely more painful, but other than that for me personally there's not a lot of difference.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> Yeah everything is all sorted getting the infusion on Monday. It’s giving me hope that I’ll feel much much better. It apparently should help with the thyroid as well.

Hope it helps and makes you feel a bit better


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq Good luck with the transfusion on Mon xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
I had a iron infusion at 28 weeks with dd and ds there not bad at all hon u will be fine and it doesn't take that long. Take something to read or ure phone or something just to pass the time. I can't remember how long it takes now but I remember it wasn't that long and I went home strait after. It helped me alot I felt so good after. 
Thought I wud need one earlier this time because I was really anemic at 14 weeks but they put me on high dose iron tablets and that helped alot. I'm taking them now but only the one.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney saying u felt really Good, after my blood transfusion when I haemorrhaged during c section after I had the blood transfusion I felt Great! Lol prob best if felt after having a baby (ignoring the operation pain!) It's not just iron but there's iron in blood Lol!

SO ladies does anyone else feel really sensitive to everything (I mean emotionally) I keep taking things personally getting upset and angry then when I feel calmed down i feel really stupid cos it actually wasn't a big deal? Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney saying u felt really Good, after my blood transfusion when I haemorrhaged during c section after I had the blood transfusion I felt Great! Lol prob best if felt after having a baby (ignoring the operation pain!) It's not just iron but there's iron in blood Lol!
> 
> SO ladies does anyone else feel really sensitive to everything (I mean emotionally) I keep taking things personally getting upset and angry then when I feel calmed down i feel really stupid cos it actually wasn't a big deal? Xx


Haha yes I had to have a blood transfusion after last 2 babies were born and I felt great after that too. I was up and raring to go haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Insomnia hit me tonight! It’s 5 and I’ve been awake since 3 trying to fall back asleep. Of course I’ve got the busiest day today. House is a wreck and having some company over tonight so have to get it tidied. Baking, a shop, and ballet lessons all to fit in.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that sucks I know that pain too well hopefully you will have something to keep your eyes open. 

@Suggerhoney and @Catmumof4 i know this sounds very childish but having a blood transfusion icks me out just thinking about it. I don’t know what I would do with myself if I ever needed one. OB was telling me if the infusion doesn’t work or I have a reaction we might need to do blood transfusion- I took a little prayer when he said that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Oh no so sorry hon. I've been suffering with insomnia too and dani as well so we feel ure pain sweet.. hate lying up there tossing and turning all night. 
Sorry u have such a busy day too. I hope u can get some rest soon hon. 

@daniyaaq 
It freeked me out too. I cudnt look at the bag but I felt so good after. 
Im sure the iron infusion will work wonders hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Midwife appointment went well. Findal height measured 28 weeks tho which is worrying me. 
She did say its hard to get it exact because I have alot of scar tissue from the transplant I had pluss she had the tape measure a bit too low. 
Still worrying tho.
Also with my bump she said it will be bigger because of the transplants and all the scar tissue and weekend muscles. 

So scared I'm going to have a really large baby it's actually giving me anxiety.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq not childish at all, I heamor. during a section and felt myself passing out so they put me to sleep. LUCKILY they did my transfusion while I was out 4 bags so I got the high energy etc but none of the ick Lol!!

@Reiko_ctu the insomnia here is insane too! If anyone has any tips I'd be so grateful x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq not childish at all, I heamor. during a section and felt myself passing out so they put me to sleep. LUCKILY they did my transfusion while I was out 4 bags so I got the high energy etc but none of the ick Lol!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu the insomnia here is insane too! If anyone has any tips I'd be so grateful x

I woke DH up at 5:30 and dtd haha!!

When I got up and had breakfast I was pretty tired afterwards… so might try getting up and having a snack next time and see if it helps. Also going back to bed on the couch instead of bed.. feels
Like less mental pressure to get to sleep and I can just rest. Slept for a good hour on the couch while the kids played this morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've tried everything for insomnia and nothing works. It sucks


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hopefully you won’t need a blood transfusion and the iron one works. I had a blood transfusion when I had my molar! I lost so much blood I didn’t really think about it but thinking about it I can see why it would ick you out.

@Reiko_ctu how did your day? Hopefully your not to tired out!!!!!!!

@Catmumof4 im definitely feeling close to tears a lot but that’s about it really. These hormones make us feel funny!!

@Suggerhoney yay to seeing your midwife ! Sorry your feeling anxious about baby boys size. If your having growth scans and the think his in the 38th (think that’s what you said) and the midwife said scar tissue could affect the measurements I wouldn’t worry yourself to much now. Plus if bubs is coming around 37-38 weeks he won’t reach full potential!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah I agree with insomnia being a bitch! I don’t have a cure either!


----------



## sil

17 week bump! Feeling much bigger now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq hopefully you won’t need a blood transfusion and the iron one works. I had a blood transfusion when I had my molar! I lost so much blood I didn’t really think about it but thinking about it I can see why it would ick you out.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu how did your day? Hopefully your not to tired out!!!!!!!
> 
> @Catmumof4 im definitely feeling close to tears a lot but that’s about it really. These hormones make us feel funny!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney yay to seeing your midwife ! Sorry your feeling anxious about baby boys size. If your having growth scans and the think his in the 38th (think that’s what you said) and the midwife said scar tissue could affect the measurements I wouldn’t worry yourself to much now. Plus if bubs is coming around 37-38 weeks he won’t reach full potential!



That's true hon. When I had my growth scan last week the sonographer said he is on 50th centile but in my notes it's 38th centile. 
Hopefully is all just down to scar tissue like the midwife said.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil hello 17 week bump! You look great!

@Suggerhoney i can understand why your worrying about a big bub but I think just see how it goes.


----------



## Catmumof4

Ahhh to no cure!! I have a pretty busy day tomorrow so hoping tonight isn't tooo bad!

@sil lovely bump!! 

So I always have targets to reach and tomorrow is 24 week v day!!
Then it's 28 weeks, 30 weeks, 36 weeks and then baby will be here so excited! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yay to V day! I think when you break it up it seems more manageable!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil cute bump. 
@Catmumof4 happy v day. Nice little milestone to reach. 

@Reiko_ctu not long to your scan, can’t wait.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes this week is going fast! I will know pink or blue before I know it!

I texted DH my name choices and he didn’t reply XD i don’t think that’s good!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes this week is going fast! I will know pink or blue before I know it!
> 
> I texted DH my name choices and he didn’t reply XD i don’t think that’s good!

it’s so hard trying to agree on a name isn’t it? Let’s hope he’s just still thinking about it


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Congrats on V day!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady how are you going? I spend so much time whinging about all my issues that I don’t check in on others, it’s terrible.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Phew I’ve only just remembered to sort out my childcare for my ultrasound on Friday! Luckily my mom can do it. We can’t have anyone with us for scans because of Covid. 

Can’t remember if I said, I decided to get some little paper bags and fill them with pink or blue candies and give them to the girls after supper for the reveal for them… it will be for DH too although I don’t know if I’ll make a bag for him XD

I have so much to do for my eldest’s birthday party on Saturday… shop for food and finishe preparing 2 crafts and finish a piñata (which I’ve made a mistake on and now need to go back a few steps)… plus help teach a homeschool class Friday morning, ultrasound Friday afternoon and my middle’s last ballet class on Friday… work Saturday morning and party at 2pm. Will be very glad when saturday Pm comes XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also Sollybaby wrap is having a sale and I’m resisting the urge to buy… I have 4 wraps and 2 ring slings already but I just love baby wearing!


----------



## playgirl666

Got my rescan today at 11.50 will update if they manage to get all the measurements, also had my diabetic eye screening on Monday gotta wait 2-3 weeks for the results x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Got my rescan today at 11.50 will update if they manage to get all the measurements, also had my diabetic eye screening on Monday gotta wait 2-3 weeks for the results x

So nice to see Bub again


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hopefully they get all they need!!! 

@Reiko_ctu yes for nearly being scan time!!! Surely team blue?? I like the candy idea! Did DH get back to you about the baby name? What sling do you prefer? I have one of the ones you wrap round. Keep stalking a few in different colours though!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Don't apologise. This place is here for us to bent when nobody else will listen/cares. Im doing good, spd back in full force but apart from that all is good. Anatomy scan next week and OH is allowed to go. Feeling so much movement especially after eating and at night but nobody else can feel yet.

@Reiko_ctu Wow you're a busy lady. You must be making up for all the energy you lost during first tri!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 happy V day! Oh I thought of another milestone…. Double digits! Hahaha!

@sadeyedlady eek to your scan!!! Oh my! Exciting. Great that DH can go too.


----------



## playgirl666

Scan went perfect, they got all the measurements, he was waving and drinking they said he's around 1ib 2oz atm x


----------



## sadeyedlady

@playgirl666 Wow he is so beautiful. Cant believe he is 1lb already!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 what a beautiful boy! Glad they got all they needed this time round


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies :) I also had my whooping cough vaccine today x


----------



## Catmumof4

@playgirl666 lovely scan!

@Mummy2Corban yes and single digit weeks to go as another one Lol! 

Xx


----------



## sil

I’m officially 48 hours out from my second covid vaccine (Pfizer) and I am happy to report I had minimal side effects! Really just tiredness and so arm. I was very worried and so glad it’s done. 

Today is the last day of school before summer break for DS1 and DS2. DS1 is turning 8 tomorrow so we are gearing up for his family party. Big week!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil glad your feeling ok after your 2nd vaccine. Lovely that your littles have finished for summer and that you have a party to plan for your biggie!


----------



## Catmumof4

@sil I'm yet to have my 2nd jab very nervous about it! Glad your ok and have a great party x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
It just doesn't add up with my growth scan at all and I think growth are way more accurate than fundal height.
A lady in the September group just put my mind at rest. She said she always measured perfect and her 2 girls were over 10lbs so that prooves it's definitely not accurate.

Pluss with my huge liver transplant scar and all the liasions from that the midwife said it's very difficult with me because there's all sorts of lumps and bumps and it's difficult to know what is what. And she did have the tape to low. It was like on the middle of my public bone and not directly on top.

At 20 weeks he was on 35th centile and at 24+5 weeks he was on 38th centile and only 1lb 8oz so I think I will go with that for now.
I know there not always accurate either.
DH is as cool as a cucumber as ever and says ure not gonna have a massive baby.
I did think DS was gonna be over 9lbs and DH said with him no he won't be big and he was only 7lb 6oz.

Will see how it goes and how my next growth scan goes. I'm going too disscuss my fears with my consultant when I see him next but he will prob just tell me fundal height is not accurate. They will do my fundal height at that appointment too.



@Reiko_ctu
Ooooow scan tomorrow hon. So excited for you. Good luck


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i know you still behind but scan day is arriving. And oh thanks to your post about the sale I now think I need another wrap…another who loves baby wearing. I’m definitely going to buy one, they so cute. 

I know it’s only just a small milestone but k I’m so glad to be making it to the half way mark…I’m almost there.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu i know you still behind but scan day is arriving. And oh thanks to your post about the sale I now think I need another wrap…another who loves baby wearing. I’m definitely going to buy one, they so cute.
> 
> I know it’s only just a small milestone but k I’m so glad to be making it to the half way mark…I’m almost there.


Yay Dan ure nearly half way. That's definitely a mile stone hon


12 20 24 28 30 32 35 and 37 all mile stones


----------



## daniyaaq

](*,)It just occurred to me that if all things go well, which I hope it does, I’m basically done with scans and won’t get to see Bub again :-(:-(

Kids going on a short break 2 weeks starting end of next week and they both want to go to my parents farm. It would be such a treat for both me and DP, here’s to hoping grandma agrees. 

to add to my already full plate we have to move out of our current rental(landlord lost his job and wants to move back home) DP and I have been taking our time looking for house to buy, now I’m stuck between do we rush and just get one or move into a new rental and continue taking our time. ](*,)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban I'm honestly not convinced it’s a boy! I would lean more toward girl but I really don’t have any clue. 

DH nixed my idea because he wants to be with me when I open the envelop so I will pick up both pink and blue candies, we will open the envelope together at 5:00 and then make up the candy bags really quick for the girls and let them open a few mins later. And then I will update you all! He did say he liked most of the names I texted him so he just has to let them simmer and then he’ll give into me… it’s happened every time XD

@daniyaaq let me know what wrap you buy!! I love stretchy wraps. Also so
Excited for you to be halfway s, definitely helps you with the dark days, you’ve made it halfway there, and probably a bit further already if your babe comes early!!

I will get to use my nice thick ring sling which is a vanilla coloured jacquard pattern with this baby, it was too warm for my last baby! So that’s exciting. I have charcoal grey, tan pattern and a navy blue tie dye of the solly wrap. I’d love one of the green solids or florals they have right now but DH really won’t be happy if I buy one!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq That's a massive milestone! How exciting!

Feeling like crap today. 6.38am and dreading when I have to get up. My 2 year old decided sleep was not important last night so exhausted


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Mummy2Corban I'm honestly not convinced it’s a boy! I would lean more toward girl but I really don’t have any clue.
> 
> DH nixed my idea because he wants to be with me when I open the envelop so I will pick up both pink and blue candies, we will open the envelope together at 5:00 and then make up the candy bags really quick for the girls and let them open a few mins later. And then I will update you all! He did say he liked most of the names I texted him so he just has to let them simmer and then he’ll give into me… it’s happened every time XD
> 
> @daniyaaq let me know what wrap you buy!! I love stretchy wraps. Also so
> Excited for you to be halfway s, definitely helps you with the dark days, you’ve made it halfway there, and probably a bit further already if your babe comes early!!
> 
> I will get to use my nice thick ring sling which is a vanilla coloured jacquard pattern with this baby, it was too warm for my last baby! So that’s exciting. I have charcoal grey, tan pattern and a navy blue tie dye of the solly wrap. I’d love one of the green solids or florals they have right now but DH really won’t be happy if I buy one!!

lol you should see me here doing the maths to figure out what time I can expect an update. It’s as if it’s my own gender reveal :rofl:

seeing my slings are quite girly, one is pink floral and the other probably less girly but vanilla coloured. I’m thinking of getting the moonlight wrap.


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq That's a massive milestone! How exciting!
> 
> Feeling like crap today. 6.38am and dreading when I have to get up. My 2 year old decided sleep was not important last night so exhausted

I had a couple sleepless nights last week and it’s a killer when you have to wake up. The last 2 nights have been better, I’m in a very light sleep and wake up several times but still much better than no sleep at all.

hopefully you can find something to keep you going.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq I getting my 2 new cats today very excited x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq I getting my 2 new cats today very excited x

I want to get another cat! DH is happy with 1. I love kitties! Hope they adjust easily!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq love that wrap!! So perfect for a baby boy!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 2 new ones. How many will that make? I’m not much of a pet person myself (if you don’t count the 8 fish I have) but my DD2 is a cat lady for sure. I see her having 10 one day


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I would definitely express your concern to your consultants if it’s on your mind and bothering you it’s always best to talk about it. With my first I always measured 2-3cm than I should have he was 8lb 2oz and then after that I always measured 2-3cm smaller than my weeks and my babies got bigger until baby no.3. With baby no.5 I always measured smaller and then had static growth and he was 8lb 2oz too! I don’t think fundal height is very accurate. 

@daniyaaq half way! I always think that’s a good marker!!!! Hopefully your girls get to go to your parents farm for a bit. Sorry to hear about your landlord wanting you to move out! A stress you don’t need! I guess you don’t want to rush buying a house! Hopefully something turns up either way.

@reik


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu scan day! I only say blue because this thread is so blue heavy!!!! I can’t wait for you to find out. It will be nice for both you and DH to find out together. Hopefully you can decide on babies name too! We are definitely going to use Robert as a middle name and currently Hudson is our only first name runner. I have a stretchy mint colour wrap so works for this baby. I would mind one that’s a bit quicker to put on for the school run. The morning is such a rush I wouldn’t always have time to put a stretchy wrap on.

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling now? I’ve had 2 unsettled nights with my 2 year old too. I feel exhausted too. Ahhhh!!! 2 new cats! What are they like???? I love cats. Are you any closer to deciding baby girls name yet?

How’s everyone else?

Ive a awful bad back, hurting hand and I’m tired out! Haha! Apart from that I’m fine!!! Should have a 25 week midwife call next week that’s about it!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah plans going well for girls to go to farm. My grandmother was worried about me being alone, I wanted her to go with them so mom doesn’t have too much on her plate and little help, I love my grandmother but wow DP is not a person/adult to her, it’s really hard for her to imagine a man cooking, cleaning and looking after his sick pregnant woman. 

otherwise we are here, I’m so so tired tonight, just want to pass out, the girls went to a Sesame Street circus with a friend of mine so they won’t bother me, and I won’t feel bad for not being present with them. Just going to quietly pass out.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its tough at times but sometimes if your so tired you have to put yourself first. I find when I’m so tired out my patience is much shorter so in the long run getting rest works out better. I know that doesn’t stop you feeling bad but sometimes we gotta do it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've never used a wrap b4 but I wud love to get one so I can wear baby and still be able to get on with things. What ones are good? Where do j buy from? 

@Reiko_ctu I actually counted down the hours until u tell us. I'm so excited and can't wait to find out. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Thank you hon that makes me feel so much better. 

@Catmumof4 
We have 3 cats 2 boys and a girl. DH is a huge cat man there like his babies lol. I love kittens there so cute. Ure have to send us a picture. 

@daniyaaq 
It's so cool ure staying on a farm I wud love that. I've always wanted to live on a farm.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney i would love to live on a farm full time. My parents have a farm but I don’t stay there, we keep going back and forth about it but the reality is it requires one of us at least to be full time farm work and neither one of us is willing to do that, I love my career too much, and DP - grew up in farms too but isn’t that passionate about it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Lol I didn't expect there to be so many cat people on here. I now have 5! Woops. I had 2 Cleo and cloud (black and silver) then I wanted a baby so got Pepsi (small tabby) and noticed the mum and dad of Pepsi looked really malnourished so offered to buy them aswell! Mum is white and tabby dad is ginger so I have almost 1 of every colour :haha:


----------



## Catmumof4




----------



## Catmumof4




----------



## Catmumof4




----------



## Catmumof4

Good luck today @Reiko_ctu I'm going to guess pink xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ah beautiful kitties!!! I much prefer a cat over a dog! We have 2 boy cats a full grey one and a ginger and white one. They are 12 now! 

@daniyaaq i can imagine a farm must be very hard work! 

@Suggerhoney I used to have a stretchy grey wrap but I can’t think where I got it?! I sold it after no.4 thinking no more babies!!! Haha! My sister in law gave me hers but I think hers is just a stretchy one from eBay?! All the talk has made me search for some and you can get some lovely colours!

@Reiko_ctu i can’t wait to hear all about your scan!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq
Oh gosh yes farm work is very hard work and very long hours.
What animals do u parents have hon? My favourite animals are horses. But I absolutely adore piglets there so cute hehe.

@Catmumof4
Awwwwww there all so cute hon.
Got to love a fur baby hehe.
Loving ure little dog too so cute.

Our male cats are black and white and the female is tabby grey and white.

My DH loves black cats so I'm gonna show him the photo of ures when he gets back. Hehe.
We did have a dog a border collie but he was so hyper and when I was pregnant last time he kelt knocking me flying.
Unfortunately when we brought our son home from the hospital the dog just didn't take to him at all so we ended up giving him to a lovely farmer and his wife.
Definitely was the best decision even tho at the time I was so upset and sad to see him go.
But he needed to be on a farm.
He's #lovinglife right now haha. So glad he went too such a lovely place.
So the only pets we have now are the 3 cats and a goldfish called Jaws lol.


@Reiko_ctu
I'm getting a girly feeling. What Time is it whee u are now? I'm dieing to know if ure pink or blue :yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So the jumpsuit came from Shein. 
I'm not sure what to think. It's extremely comfortable but I'm not sure it it makes me look like a sack of potatoes or a telly tubby lol. 



Hideous no makeup face again lol


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Best of luck today! I have a pink feeling for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney no I’m liking the jumpsuit! You wear it well! But it all depends on how you feel in it. Loving your Moses basket too!!! Ahhh!!! Plus our playroom is a similar green! Hehe!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney no I’m liking the jumpsuit! You wear it well! But it all depends on how you feel in it. Loving your Moses basket too!!! Ahhh!!! Plus our playroom is a similar green! Hehe!


Thanks hon. It's very very comfortable u cud probably wear it to bed lol. I won't tho I'm gonna get into my pjs soon. 
My eczema has really flaired up again and I've been itching like crazy. 
I'm gonna get the consultant to check my bile acid and liver function again just to make sure its not ICP starting. 
The palms of my hands and souls of feet haven't been itchy so it prob just is my eczema but will get them to check just to be sure. 

The moses basket my husband found on Facebook. It was only 20 quid so a right bargain and it's in perfect condition.
Haha yes that room is Tommy's and babies room. It has wallpaper at the other end which is so cute. 
DH decorated the whole house last year. We needed a distraction from ttc and all the chemicals. 
I'm glad he has done It all now because now we don't have to do anything. 
Just need to get some more bits for baby and stuff for my hospital bag. 
I wanna buy another like weekend bag to go with my case because I'm gonna be in hospital for about 5 6 days. 

Getting so worried about this delta virus. It seems to be spreading like crazy and I'm terrified were gonna have to be put on lock down again. 
The thought of staying in hospital on my own all that time and not seeing my kids is really bringing me down.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hopefully it’s just your eczema and not ICP. When do you see your consultant? I think I’ve painted the whole house in the last year too. I swapped the boys over and then ended up doing the girls room so we get new carpet for the girls room and the stairs next week and all will be fresh! Towards the end of pregnancy I nest really bad so with everything being painted etc that shouldn’t be something that will bug me! Haha!!!! You gotta love Facebook marketplace! I’ll start looking for some stuff on there soon!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> Lol I didn't expect there to be so many cat people on here. I now have 5! Woops. I had 2 Cleo and cloud (black and silver) then I wanted a baby so got Pepsi (small tabby) and noticed the mum and dad of Pepsi looked really malnourished so offered to buy them aswell! Mum is white and tabby dad is ginger so I have almost 1 of every colour :haha:

I have 2 but I used to breed and show them and had 25 at one point!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney hopefully it’s just your eczema and not ICP. When do you see your consultant? I think I’ve painted the whole house in the last year too. I swapped the boys over and then ended up doing the girls room so we get new carpet for the girls room and the stairs next week and all will be fresh! Towards the end of pregnancy I nest really bad so with everything being painted etc that shouldn’t be something that will bug me! Haha!!!! You gotta love Facebook marketplace! I’ll start looking for some stuff on
> 
> 
> Definitely hon.
> I love nesting. I normally end up cleaning all my kitchen cupboards out. I did rearrange the cupboards last week they were a state haha.
> No dought when the nesting Starts I will do it all again and then some lol.
> I'm still managing too do all the housework once a week but I know when I get further along I will start getting uncomfortable and not able to do as much.
> It's gonna kill me getting up to the 3rd floor in our house lol.
> Now the weather is cooler I'm gonna strip and change beds tomorrow. Get it done b4 it gets hot again.
> Not gonna lie did feel a bit faint last week when it was scorching. I kept getting really hot and bothered and light headed.
> 
> I see the consultant on 30th June hon so will get him to do some bloods.
> 
> I've now got another appointment booked.
> So now have appointments on
> 25th June
> 28th June
> 30th June
> 2nd July
> 6th July
> 7th July
> 13th July
> :shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely hon.
I love nesting. I normally end up cleaning all my kitchen cupboards out. I did rearrange the cupboards last week they were a state haha.
No dought when the nesting Starts I will do it all again and then some lol.
I'm still managing too do all the housework once a week but I know when I get further along I will start getting uncomfortable and not able to do as much.
It's gonna kill me getting up to the 3rd floor in our house lol.
Now the weather is cooler I'm gonna strip and change beds tomorrow. Get it done b4 it gets hot again.
Not gonna lie did feel a bit faint last week when it was scorching. I kept getting really hot and bothered and light headed.

I see the consultant on 30th June hon so will get him to do some bloods.

I've now got another appointment booked.
So now have appointments on
25th June
28th June
30th June
2nd July
6th July
7th July
13th July
:shock:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oh wow! What kind of cats did you have?

@Suggerhoney i love a good clean and tidy!!! Hahaha! I love that you have so many appointments!!!! You definitely need a diary!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i keep checking in just encase!!!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Me too!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oh wow! What kind of cats did you have?
> 
> @Suggerhoney i love a good clean and tidy!!! Hahaha! I love that you have so many appointments!!!! You definitely need a diary!!

Mainly Ragdolls with a few Norwegian forests.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney i love the jumpsuit on you. Especially if it’s comfortable. Parents have goats, sheep and chickens. The little lambs are my favourite. Makes it all hard to eat meat thought :rofl:. Last year they slaughtered a lamb and gave me some, stayed in freezer for 8 months till my grandmother came and cooked it, doesn’t help we give them all names and dad labeled the meat pack with its name.


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet awwww I looove ragdolls! I didn't mean to end up with 5 but I love them they all have their own little personalities. The ginger tom has come out of his shell now and he is HUGEEE but so so thin! I do love taking in animals in need of tlc and loving them to health all of mine have been rescues of 1 kind or another except Pepsi and even then he was underweight!


----------



## Catmumof4

Woops don't know y that uploaded 2x!

@Reiko_ctu dying to find out hope everything is ok!!

@daniyaaq o God that sounds awful!!


----------



## daniyaaq

I think it be another 3 hours till she update she said she’ll update us after 5pm her time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok well I’m back from my scan and have the envelop in my possession! Won’t open it for a couple hours. 

but scan went well, tech showed me lots of body parts and hb was 136. Tuesday or Wednesday my midwife should get the results and I really hope the baby is healthy. 

the baby is sooo cute


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I will update with the gender in a few hrs - I think it’s a boy now XD


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that scan Pic looks adorable!!! Can’t wait to find out.


----------



## sil

topazicatzbet said:


> Mainly Ragdolls with a few Norwegian forests.

I have a ragdoll! He is my first “baby” and is 14 years old now. He’s such a love and always dotes on my littles when they are newborns. Here is a photo with him with DD, DS1, and DS2 when they were all newborns.


----------



## sil

@Reiko_ctu i can’t wait to hear results!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well can’t believe it… we’re adding girl #4!!!

:pink::pink::pink:


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well can’t believe it… we’re adding girl #4!!!
> 
> :pink::pink::pink:

Oh wow congratulations!!!!


----------



## sil

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well can’t believe it… we’re adding girl #4!!!
> 
> :pink::pink::pink:

Congrats!! You’ll have quite a crew of girls over there! How exciting


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks ladies, @topazicatzbet and I are running the pink and blue crews apparently XD


----------



## Catmumof4

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well can’t believe it… we’re adding girl #4!!!
> 
> :pink::pink::pink:

Congratulations xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats on team pink. Before I found out I was team blue again I was looking at the odds for all one set and its apparently only 12.5% but that's 3 of us in this group that have 4 of the same sex now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My friend said “it’s cheaper now because you can use all your hand me downs but later you’ll have 4 weddings to pay for”

And I’ve never thought of that before XD

hopefully in 20 years people will either be embracing small weddings or modern enough to split the cost XD lol!!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Reiko_ctu !!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks @Rach87!! Super excited to add another girl, and my girls are all very happy to have another sister!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu we paid for our own wedding with both sets of parents contributing the same amount to help out. I don't think you will be expected to pay for the whole thing for them all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> @Reiko_ctu we paid for our own wedding with both sets of parents contributing the same amount to help out. I don't think you will be expected to pay for the whole thing for them all.

I hope not lol! Neither myself or my sister asked our parents to pay for our wedding - they definitely contributed but it was a set amount and we could use it how we wanted. I had a small wedding and my sister had a blowout and they gave us both the same haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ah yay for a bundle of pink!!! Congratulations! Scan picture is super cute! Happy that your girls are pleased! Team girl!!!!!!! Wow! And the same our mums gave us a small contribution to our weddings but we paid the main part.

@sil your cat!!! That’s the sweetest! When my first came home and cried my cats hardly stayed at home! Haha! They are used to it now but aren’t bothered by them.

@topazicatzbet thats so cool you had so many cats!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Congrats. She is so beautiful! Glad the scan went well


----------



## sadeyedlady

Ah my ticker just updated. This week i am the mother of dragons!! :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Awwwwww team :pink: congratulations hon. Such a cute scan photo. 
We payed for our own wedding. My mum payed toward my wedding dress and the little things that go on the table and my DH uncle payed for the suits but everything else we payed for. We got married is December 2013 then had our honeymoon in September 2014. We went to Egypt it was lovely but supper hot. 

Is there just the November ladies left to find out now or do we all know?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil
Those photos of ure cat are adorable

@daniyaaq
Oh my gosh lambs are so cute. There's no way I wud of been able to cook that either esp with a name on it. See that's the part of farming I wud find really difficult. I am a meat eater but actually seeing it b4 I wudnt of been able too. I hate spiders and I can't even kill them lol. 


@Mummy2Corban

Haha I have them all written on my Callander on my kitchen notice board. I wud miss them otherwise. Baby brain is bad lol.
I love a good clean too.
My DH does the hoovering for me because living in a 3 storey house it's a bit much when pregnant.

@Catmumof4
I love ginger cats.


Well it's Saturday which means I turn another week pregnant.:wohoo:


26 weeks today. <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady who wouldn’t wanna be the mother of dragons!!!!! Happy 21 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think @ciz and @Penguin20 are still to find out? The rest of the ladies aren’t very active so I’m unsure about them?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@RachRav is team yellow


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy 26 weeks! 2 weeks until 3rd tri! How is this even possible!


----------



## daniyaaq

Time is definitely flying by for you ladies. Haha as much as I just want it all to end, I do think the weeks tick by quickly. 

20 weeks has me so positive wow!!!


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> I think @ciz and @Penguin20 are still to find out? The rest of the ladies aren’t very active so I’m unsure about them?!

Yup… on Monday if baby let’s us :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Having 6 girls and only 1 boy feels like some kind of record.. not one that I really wanted though!

@ciz good.luck for mon what are you hoping for? 

@Suggerhoney happy 26 weeks! 

Afm we have rearrange the living room and my downstairs bedroom, being disabled I sometimes struggle getting upstairs so we converted the dining room into another bedroom. 
I'm very lucky that this house is a 5 bed (6 now) so all the kids have their own room except Jasmine who shares with the baby but is in a really big room so she's quite happy. We only moved in Nov just gone and redecorate every room but seriously need carpets in the upstairs rooms but money is non exisistent now. X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i defo think the half way mark gets you feeling good! Specially because your so close to v day then third try closely follows!

@ciz Eek! Do you have any idea? Like if you had to pick? Are you gonna add to team pink??? Or continue the boys strong streak on this thread?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ah that’s great you’ve plenty of space. We have 4 bedrooms. Eldest boy has his own room, 2 girls (only 17 months apart) share and then the 3 littles will share. Hopefully at some point we can either extend or go up in the loft. We carpeted the kids room but now I want a new carpet but we need a car so that’s out the window! Haha! A girl I used to work with has 7 girls and 2 boys! It’s funny how it works out x


----------



## playgirl666

23 weeks tomorrow, one more week till v day, and 14 weeks at most until I'm induced! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 its crazy when you think it’s only 14 weeks!


----------



## MrsKatie

Thread crashing to say congratulations to you all and so exciting you're all finding out boy/girl!
I have a friend who is one of 8; 7girls and one boy! I think the boy was baby 7! so they'd had 6 girls first!
We live in a 2bed house with 5 kids, it's just absurd. we were about to upsize when covid hit and my husband's bar closed and we just had to wait. Now that things are opening back up we are looking at upsizing but might move, too... not sure. but 4 kids in one bedroom is totally not working very well anymore, with them being different ages and having different bedtimes etc!


----------



## ciz

Catmumof4 said:


> Having 6 girls and only 1 boy feels like some kind of record.. not one that I really wanted though!
> 
> @ciz good.luck for mon what are you hoping for?
> 
> @Suggerhoney happy 26 weeks!
> 
> Afm we have rearrange the living room and my downstairs bedroom, being disabled I sometimes struggle getting upstairs so we converted the dining room into another bedroom.
> I'm very lucky that this house is a 5 bed (6 now) so all the kids have their own room except Jasmine who shares with the baby but is in a really big room so she's quite happy. We only moved in Nov just gone and redecorate every room but seriously need carpets in the upstairs rooms but money is non exisistent now. X




Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq i defo think the half way mark gets you feeling good! Specially because your so close to v day then third try closely follows!
> 
> @ciz Eek! Do you have any idea? Like if you had to pick? Are you gonna add to team pink??? Or continue the boys strong streak on this thread?

would love another girl.we’ve got one each already, think I would be lying to myself if I won’t be alittle disappointed if it’s a boy but I know that disappointment will be short lived. As for feelings on this one I can honestly say I’m not getting any vibes, my 2nd I knew boy, 1st no vibes. Monday can’t come soon enough.. lol not many people would say that in regards to hurrying a Monday up hahaha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@MrsKatie its tricky isn’t it! Bedtimes are difficult for us so I can only imagine how tough it is with them all in one room.

@ciz I know what you mean…. I would have loved a girl but for us a boy works much better so lucky in that respect! It does feel lovely having another boy though. What time is your scan?


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> My friend said “it’s cheaper now because you can use all your hand me downs but later you’ll have 4 weddings to pay for”
> 
> And I’ve never thought of that before XD
> 
> hopefully in 20 years people will either be embracing small weddings or modern enough to split the cost XD lol!!

Do parents still pay for weddings where you are?! That’s crazy to me. Here, we pay our own weddings and parents maybe help a little. Marriage rates are in decline too, IMO it’s an outdated concept. 

Congratulations on the girl!


----------



## loeylo

Does anyone else have a partner with a low sex drive? It makes ttc so hard. So annoying. 

It’s not abnormally low; but he is happy with twice a week. We can stretch it to three times; but he certainly isn’t the every night type.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Hey @loeylo . So good to hear from you! Hope you're keeping well!


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> Does anyone else have a partner with a low sex drive? It makes ttc so hard. So annoying.
> 
> It’s not abnormally low; but he is happy with twice a week. We can stretch it to three times; but he certainly isn’t the every night type.

Yes I had that problem and if we tried to do it any more he wasn't able to finish so was extreamly frustrating when ttc. 

Then as soon as we got 2 lines he won't go near me as he says it feels strange. Lol. I'm a very frustrated girl. Lol.


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @MrsKatie its tricky isn’t it! Bedtimes are difficult for us so I can only imagine how tough it is with them all in one room.
> 
> @ciz I know what you mean…. I would have loved a girl but for us a boy works much better so lucky in that respect! It does feel lovely having another boy though. What time is your scan?

2:30 UK time :) 



loeylo said:


> Does anyone else have a partner with a low sex drive? It makes ttc so hard. So annoying.
> 
> It’s not abnormally low; but he is happy with twice a week. We can stretch it to three times; but he certainly isn’t the every night type.

Before trying for a bub, the husbands drive was more often. But when started trying he waited for me basically to make move for sex, but I think it was for timing reasons. It was difficult to get him to do say 2 nights or more tries in a row think the pressure was too much.


----------



## Catmumof4

@MrsKatie glad I'm not the only one with a girl oriented body :haha: 

@loeylo im paying for my own wedding which is next year. I agree it's outraged but still holds some weight, when my partner went through court cos his cow bag of an ex stopped him seeing his kids the couŕt wouldn't even acknowledge the kids here because we weren't married which has made life very difficult!!
I'm the difficult one sex wise in my relationship when pregnant I can't stand being touched at all when trying to conceive I would just surprise him at random times think the shock helped lol x


----------



## sadeyedlady

I never understood why men lose interest in their partner when they're pregnant. It just make no sense to me. We dont have that issue but I hear about it all the time. So sorry for anybody going through that, very selfish move on the mans part


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz bring on Monday. I’ll be stalking all day waiting. 

I think men are just weirded out by pregnancy, they don’t understand what is really going on in there so it scares them,


----------



## sadeyedlady

Men are such strange creatures


----------



## Catmumof4

sadeyedlady said:


> Men are such strange creatures

I second that one!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz I can’t wait either! I shall be checking in to see what team you are!!!! Goodluck lovely.

@loeylo how are things going? I don’t have that problem with DH he is always up for it! I’m not a frequent as him. DH feels no differently about me being pregnant either… it’s me that ends up getting put off when baby is moving about when we are BD!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @ciz I can’t wait either! I shall be checking in to see what team you are!!!! Goodluck lovely.
> 
> @loeylo how are things going? I don’t have that problem with DH he is always up for it! I’m not a frequent as him. DH feels no differently about me being pregnant either… it’s me that ends up getting put off when baby is moving about when we are BD!

oh that awkward feeling when you right in the middle of it and baby decides to roll around and kick…


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yes! Exactly that! Hahaha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My DH is always up for it. HG and the postpartum period is always hard for him. He’s very gracious with me and “making a baby” doesn’t seem at all to phase him!

I’m finally catching up to him in drive in my 30’s and don’t often turn him down but I’ve been on the other side where I’m the lower drive spouse so I definitely have sympathy for those DHs who have lower drives. Doesn’t really make sense to me (other than maybe depression?) but I know what it’s like to feel the (self-imposed) pressure to have sex when you’re not super interested. You feel like you’re letting your partner down.

Anyways that being said I find second trimester sex to be out of this world and love it XD gets a bit trickier in third lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> Thread crashing to say congratulations to you all and so exciting you're all finding out boy/girl!
> I have a friend who is one of 8; 7girls and one boy! I think the boy was baby 7! so they'd had 6 girls first!
> We live in a 2bed house with 5 kids, it's just absurd. we were about to upsize when covid hit and my husband's bar closed and we just had to wait. Now that things are opening back up we are looking at upsizing but might move, too... not sure. but 4 kids in one bedroom is totally not working very well anymore, with them being different ages and having different bedtimes etc!

It’s amazing what you can make work. Our friends on a farm did the 4 kids/1 bedroom thing for a while too. 

I do dream about my kids each having their own room, because sometimes bedtime is just a disaster sharing. 

but overall I think most kids in the world share with a sibling, it’s very 1st world problems to have to share a room XD so that helps me feel better with it! But it will make it easier having the new baby girl so they can be 2 girls to a room.


----------



## soloso

@Reiko_ctu I'm so pleased to hear your team pink news congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

soloso said:


> @Reiko_ctu I'm so pleased to hear your team pink news congratulations!!! Xx

Thanks so much! Today I am feeling so excited to be carrying a pink bundle and to raise 4 girls.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Really weird feeling after finding out gender… like guilty???

all my friends who have sons were wanting me to have a boy and I can tell DH was slightly disappointed when we opened the envelope. He’s fine now and he was singing a made up song “we’re having another girl” in the kitchen and being goofy last night… and I’m happy to have another girl. Today I feel super excited. But the past few days have been a weird feeling. Not sure how to describe it… it’s not unhappy for having a girl but almost guilty that we will have 4 girls?? Ugh so weird.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i know that feeling, kinda hard to put a name to but feel as if you shouldn’t be so happy about something. But you know it’s totally ok to be happy about having 4 girls. It’s definitely something special. My mom was 1 of 4 girls and I loved seeing all of their relationships and how they got along. Probably why I would have no issues having all girls.


----------



## daniyaaq

Now that I know that pregnancy is really hard on me whether boy or girl a part of me feels like definitely the last one, but looking at my signature with 2 pink 1 blue it looks so uneven and wrong, I should add one more boy right???


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq I'm proof to that not quite working out!! Lol my last 3 have been we should try get Tyler a brother :haha: 

I had 4 girls in together in our last house and I actually found bedtime soòoo much easier!! Now I'm zipping betwèen rooms or the kids are sneaking into each other's rooms etc it's a nightmare lol xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq I'm proof to that not quite working out!! Lol my last 3 have been we should try get Tyler a brother :haha:
> 
> I had 4 girls in together in our last house and I actually found bedtime soòoo much easier!! Now I'm zipping betwèen rooms or the kids are sneaking into each other's rooms etc it's a nightmare lol xx

haha I know that can be a slippery slope, I could end up with 3 more girls…


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq or more Lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Now that I know that pregnancy is really hard on me whether boy or girl a part of me feels like definitely the last one, but looking at my signature with 2 pink 1 blue it looks so uneven and wrong, I should add one more boy right???

Yes, definitely! It is hard, and I will never be doing it again… unless we have an accident… but I dunno, it’s just worth it I guess. If I had 2 girls/1boy I would definitely go for number 4 to try for a brother. Even with a sister at least they can be 2/2 and no one gets left out.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes, definitely! It is hard, and I will never be doing it again… unless we have an accident… but I dunno, it’s just worth it I guess. If I had 2 girls/1boy I would definitely go for number 4 to try for a brother. Even with a sister at least they can be 2/2 and no one gets left out.

haha my thoughts exactly there’s this rogue kid with no one to pair with. It’s insane that I’m this sick and yet considering doing it again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> haha my thoughts exactly there’s this rogue kid with no one to pair with. It’s insane that I’m this sick and yet considering doing it again.

Yeah it is. In the worst of it I thought we really should’ve stuck with 3 so you’ll probably feel that way for a bit if you do go for 4 lol!

but now being past the worst I’m so glad this baby is still with us and really hope she’s healthy and everything goes as planned for the rest of the pregnancy! And 4 is definitely the point where I can feel ready to stop and not have that “what if” feeling!!


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> My DH is always up for it. HG and the postpartum period is always hard for him. He’s very gracious with me and “making a baby” doesn’t seem at all to phase him!
> 
> I’m finally catching up to him in drive in my 30’s and don’t often turn him down but I’ve been on the other side where I’m the lower drive spouse so I definitely have sympathy for those DHs who have lower drives. Doesn’t really make sense to me (other than maybe depression?) but I know what it’s like to feel the (self-imposed) pressure to have sex when you’re not super interested. You feel like you’re letting your partner down.
> 
> Anyways that being said I find second trimester sex to be out of this world and love it XD gets a bit trickier in third lol!

I don’t know if it’s even a low drive tbh. I think we are both so busy all day and struggle to find time when dd isn’t awake. We still have sex at least twice a week which I actually think is normal for a couple in their 30s who have been together for as long as we have. We definitely used to dtd a lot more before dd was born - sometimes multiple times per day. 
He does have a history of depression but that didn’t really impact his sex drive and he is okay now. In the past, his antidepressants had a big impact but he’s been off then for years now. I think we got used to doing it less when he was on them, so even now that he isn’t on him we are in a new normal if that makes sense? 
Pregnancy doesn’t bother him really - until I was huge and couldn’t move. Lol.


----------



## loeylo

I actually think we might not be out this month. I think I ovulated early.
I normally get insomnia from abut 6dpo (pregnant and non pregnant) and I barely slept last night. Which means I had sex the day before ovulation and 4 days before ovulation. This matches up with my fertility monitor.

I have had bad pms rage from about 4dpo.

Obviously it is too early for any actual symptoms but I’m watching for the next few days. 
Still pretty sure it’s not our month but we will see!


----------



## daniyaaq

First infusion done and dusted. I wasn’t as grossed out by the liquid as I thought I would be. Had slight reaction for few minutes where I got really light headed but was otherwise all good and went well. 

I see midwife again 29th and will do repeat bloods then to see how things are looking.


----------



## Catmumof4

@loeylo u still dtd more the my partner and I. I have fibromyalgia so before pregnancy and ttc we dtd only roughly 1x a week and now I am pregnant I hurt all over so haven't dtd since about 15 weeks ish. I feel so sorry for my partner but I'm so lucky I found him. Not many men could be so amazing x


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq yeey for not being grossed out! 
Hope u feel soo much better now x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

Oh I'm so excited to be in the 3rd trimester. Thats my favourite trimester because its so exciting. 
The only think I dislike about it is being really uncomfortable and peeing a million times a night. 

I'm definitely starting to feel uncomfortable now. Even some of his kicks can be a bit uncomfortable. Having a anterior placenta with my last 2 I totally forgot how strong movements get. 

I'm definitely looking forward to giving birth now.
I really hope I get a induction date soon but no doubht won't be told until last minute. 
My skin has been so itchy and the scratching makes me bleed. 
I'm gonna try and push for induction no later than 37 weeks. I know he wanted to get me as near to 38 weeks as possible but with the itching and now my pelvis etc I don't think I will cope going that far..

Gonna definitely book a 4d privet scan for 30 weeks. 
Really can't wait for that as I've never had one b4. 
The latest I've had a 4d scan is 16 weeks and they still look like aliens at that stage and so skinny. 
I'm so excited to see what he looks like. 

My bump seems to off stopped growing and I feel like it hasn't grown in the last 3 weeks. But I was having some painful round ligament pain yesterday so think I'm about to have another growth spurt. 
That happened with ds last time. 
My bump didn't really grow from 23 to 26 weeks then at 27 weeks I had a spurt and I was massive. So bigger than what I am now. I remember a last coming up to me at 27 weeks and she thought I was due anyway lol. I'll have too see if I can find a photo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz

Ooow not long hon. Will be stalking on Monday for updates hehe.


@Catmumof4

Our house is supposed to be a 4 bedroom town house.

The downstairs was a dinning room a hall way with a bathroom and storage cupboard and then a kitchen dinner.

The second floor was our bedroom and the lounge and a storage cupboard.
And top floor has 3 bedrooms and a bathroom.

But we decorated the whole house last autumn and had a move around.
Me moved our lounge downstairs to where the dining room was. Then we changed our bedroom into our youngest ds and babies room, and what was the lounge on the 2nd floor is now our bedroom . It's so much better because I now have a really big bedroom.
So our house is now a 5 bed.


I did have a bit of a upset yesterday.
I turn 42 in December and knowing this will probably be my last baby is making me feel sad.
I think if I was younger and i still had the choice I wud feel a bit better. But just knowing my child baring days are gonna come to a end, and the thought of menopause etc is getting me down.

I keep wondering If I will maybe be able to have just one more baby, but by the time this baby will be a year old ill be close to turning 43, and considering how long it took to concieve this one I'm not sure if it will be possible.

I feel so bad even thinking this way because I know I'm extremely blessed with my 5 children and this one on the way, but there's some womon that can't have any and I feel like I'm being selfish feeling the way I do.

:nope:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo i have all crossed for you!!! When will you test?

@daniyaaq yay for the infusion doing much better than you thought! Hopefully it’s done enough to get those levels up.

@ciz Goodluck for today lovely!!! Can’t wait to find out babies flavour! Pink or blue!!!!!

@Suggerhoney I know exactly how you feel. I feel so incredibly lucky that I have my babies and this baby I’m carrying now but I feel an awful pain in my heart knowing this is it. We really can’t go again and I know this but I think my heart will always ache a little! I wish that I had a feeling of being done but I’m not sure I’ll ever feel that way. I am excited to stop thinking about ttc and the worry of being pregnant and watching my babies grow so for that I’m always grateful! Big hugs x


----------



## ciz

:yipee:1 hour to go :wohoo:


----------



## daniyaaq

ciz said:


> :yipee:1 hour to go :wohoo:

Good luck, getting to see baby again


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz i was about to sleep but now I’m going to struggle to sleep because I want to know what you having. What your thoughts, pink or blue?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz hope all went ok! Just checking in to see any news!


----------



## sil

@ciz good luck can’t wait to hear!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@loeylo yeah the tiredness and busyness definitely plays a role. That’s my main thing, I think I have a decent sex drive but most days I’m very tired! Can you ask him for quickies during fertile time? But you did have good timing this month the day before O so don’t count yourself out!! GL xx

@ciz hope it was lovely to see baby again and waiting for your news!

@daniyaaq hope that transfusion works wonders xx

@Suggerhoney not even in third tri yet and looking forward to labour and meeting baby! So excited! I think now I know gender I’m just super impatient to meet her. 

we have now told all our family about the gender and everyone was kind of expecting it to be another girl so kind of anticlimactic. My parents were shocked and excited but DHs family was just whatever about it.


----------



## loeylo

@Mummy2Corban -I don’t know when I’ll test - I am on cd18, I normally ovulate on cd14 but think I might have ovulated on cd12 this month. Af is due around 1/2 July so I’ll probably test around the 26th. Got a night out on the 24th, my first in about a year, so don’t want to test before then. I know that’s naughty, but I’ve been so good in pregnancies and miscarried, with dd I didn’t stop drinking until bfp and even then had an odd spritzer and she’s fine. 

@Reiko_ctu - I could ask for quickies but he works weird shifts - he does 48h over 4 days one week and then is off for the next. If my fertile period falls on his working days, it’s near impossible to fit it in as I need to get up at 5:30am to walk the dog before df leaves for work, then df isn’t home until 7:30pm, has his dinner and then falls asleep. It is better on his “off” week. I’ve got pregnant every time my fertile week has fallen on the week he doesn’t work!


----------



## ciz

We are team………
:pink::pink::pink::pink:.PINK :pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Here we go now it’s time for the pinks to start rolling in and even things out. 

congrats @ciz hope you’re happy xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz ahhhhh congratulations!!!! A pink bundle!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@loeylo well I have all crossed for when you do! I seem more fertile when I’ve ovulated early?! I think sometimes you got to do what you need to with ttc. When the road is rough sometimes we need to let loose a bit! Enjoy your night out!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe now I'm getting jealous of all the pink bundles.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats @ciz !!


----------



## sil

Congrats @ciz!!


----------



## imaginary8x

Congratulations @ciz good to see some more pink!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Awe now I'm getting jealous of all the pink bundles.

Hugs mama. I totally get it xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok ladies, my sounding board lol… today miss7 is turning 8. I have a MIL who is mad when I don’t arrange for a grandparents party and send out a specific invitation. 

I already do a kid party and we spend the day as a family celebrating the kid, so not wanting to add a third celebration because 1) my life is too busy to just plan effing parties all the time and host them
2) my kids attitude after parties is terrible - spoiled!! I mean compared to their normal attitudes I’m not a fan. They’re not the worst in the world but the worst thing we can do it make it all about them for like 5 days. 

so tell me how you navigate celebrating birthdays with friends, nuclear family, and extended family, in non Covid times.


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz congrats on pic

@topazicatzbet i know how you feel, I wish I could exchange some days.

@Reiko_ctu we do just family and then one party if grandparents want to join in on one of those fine but I’m not going to do 3 celebrations. Too much.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We try and do a party for friends and then a party for family. DH mum forgets all our children’s birthdays so she never asks and I’ve not seen my mum in over a year. So we don’t have those problems but I wouldn’t be doing 3 either.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I can completely understand what you mean about being grateful for multiple kids but never feel guilty for feelings! I am HAVING to be sterilised because since baby4 all my pregnancies and then Labour's have been getting worse and worse. I gripe about being pregnant because I hurt and I have a lot going on but in reality if someone didn't take the choice away from me I'm not sure I would ever feel 100% done. Like this was what my body was made to do...

@ciz congrats on team pink was that what you wanted? I was looking at baby clothes and loved all the tutus and dresses I saw today!

Afm had a scare this afternoon we were nearly in a traffic accident because some stupid woman nearly pulled out into the side of us!Luckily my partners got good reflexes, unluckily I banged my stomach and seatbelt locked over my bump!! We were ok but when I got home I started getting bad pains and my underwear was damp! Put a pad on and it was damp in an hr but not pee so rang delivery suite and spoke to a midwife. She was lovely put my mind at ease and I asked if I really needed to go in because my kids were just in bed and I am exhausted. She said it was probably sweat mixed with discharge and to take cocodamol and have a bath if pains get worse or more fluid leaks I'm to go in... Luckily that seems to have helped with the pains and she was active so hoping was just the shock!! X


----------



## playgirl666

I'm on baby 5 and hubby has said no more after this one ( I had 3 before I met him), he's gonna have the snip, it's makes me sad this is my last pregnancy, hubby said well how many would u have, I said as many as u would let me haha, I no realisticly this one has to be my last, my body wouldn't cope with anymore :( x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think I would have more too! But like you say aswell I’m not sure how my body would take it!!! In 11 years I’ve had 5 babies, 1 chemical, 3 early MC, a molar and 3 months of chemo. I think my body needs a rest BUT that will never stop the want of more squishy babies! 

has everyone decided on names for there babies? And if so do you already call any by that name?


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 I'm glad things are settling down. Very scary. 

I would have more but finances won't stretch to that. We could afford more but would have to sacrifice holidays and other things so now we will have the best of both worlds with 4. 

@Mummy2Corban We refer to baby all the time as zac now.


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet Thank you hun woke up feeling much better today, really scared me yesterday!! 

I can't decide on a name every time I think ohh I like that I use it for a couple days but it doesn't stick. Think it may be because I was so set on having a boy and had a name etc then obv it's another girl so don't know how to overcome that one. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 that must have been a whole lot scary for you yesterday. Glad your feeling better today. I’m sure you’ll find a name for baby girl. It must be difficult being set on a sex and having a name planned that having the opposite kinda throws a spanner in the works. 

@topazicatzbet i understand that too! Getting away on holiday is lush! We can’t do that this year due to a tax bill and needing a bigger car. Zac is super cute! 

We are set on Robert for a middle name for sure. Like I said before Hudson is currently our only runner. For me it feels slightly strange knowing I can actually name the baby now instead having a boy and girl name ready till birth.


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies, yes i am happy to have another little girl on the way. I wish I had a decent scan pic to show you but by the time all the checks were done she didn’t really want to get a good position for a pic haha. She was very cute though obsessed with playing with her feet.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban i don’t know why but I actually feel weird about calling baby by name whilst still in the bump. So even when I’m set on names etc I just can’t do it and I can’t stand when other people do as well, to my baby I mean.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban thank you xx

@daniyaaq That's different what do you call baby while pregnant? At the moment we call her bubba lol!!

Every 2 weeks or thereabouts I have a day where all I seem to do is sleep it's really odd!! I got up just before 7 helped kids ready for school, while my partner took them I fell asleep woke up about 12 ish and soo tired again now! Feel like baby might be having a growth spurt maybe lol


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq I get it. It feels weird to me aswell using a name when he's still in my belly! We just say the baby or him/he


----------



## playgirl666

We are calling baby raiden arron, arron was my hubby's older brother, he was born a year before my hubby and his twin, but he only lived for 2 days so we want to honour him x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve only ever used baby so currently it’s baby or he! 

@playgirl666 Sorry to hear he only lived for 2 days but that’s a lovely gesture that you’ll use his name as babies second name


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz
Awwww congratulations hon. Another team :pink:I really think the girls are gonna come rolling in now which will even things out haha.



Thank you ladies for understanding. It makes me feel bad but u really can't help feelings. It's nice to know I'm not alone.


We brought our pram today. We was gonna use ds pram but there's things that I don't like about it so we have decided to sell as its in excellent condition. And we already have buyers so that's good.
The pram we brought today was from a shop but its a shop that sells second hand prams and pushchairs but in very good condition.
So the one we have gone for looks brand new and comes with everything so I'm very happy.
We are to collect it on Thursday and I will keep it in our storage cupboard and when I get to 34 weeks or maybe slightly more i will get it out and get it all set up.
We went for the silver cross Chelsea one.
This is a photo of it. Not actually our one buts it's exactly the same.




So that's the moses basket, steam steriliser and pram now which comes with a car seat etc.
Now just need to get some bottles.
I want ones that are completely anti colic because Tommy had terrible colic. I tried doctor brown with him but didn't like them. They leak. 
Thinking of getting some Mam ones. I already have some that DS didn't take too because it was such different teats compared to Dr brown.
Unless any of u ladies know good bottles that are anti colic. We used tommytippee with Tommy from newborn and they made his colic so bad. So there a definite no no.
I need to still get stuff for my hospital case and also want to buy a few new grows and vests.

I still need to go through Tommy's newborn things as well.


Something also very exciting. I have booked a 4D bonding scan on 17th July. I will be 30 weeks 
I've never had one so I am very excited about that.
I have my growth scan First tho on 6th July.

So things are definitely moving forward now and Feeling very real.
I should have 11 weeks max untill induction. It cud be less. I just need to wait for that date. Which I doubt I will get untill 35 36 weeks. :coffee:


Feels like aaaaaages away lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think this baby will be Rosalie, but might be Eden. DH and I need to finalize it. I think we will just keep it to ourselves, last time we told our girls and they were really good at keeping it a surprise, but my nosy MIL grilled them till they gave in one day when she was babysitting. Like how desperate is that. So we probably will tell the girls when we’re closer to the end what we’ve decided upon. And not let them go to MILs for babysitting. Even when we told her it was a girl she looked straight at the girls and said “what’s her name?”


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think this baby will be Rosalie, but might be Eden. DH and I need to finalize it. I think we will just keep it to ourselves, last time we told our girls and they were really good at keeping it a surprise, but my nosy MIL grilled them till they gave in one day when she was babysitting. Like how desperate is that. So we probably will tell the girls when we’re closer to the end what we’ve decided upon. And not let them go to MILs for babysitting. Even when we told her it was a girl she looked straight at the girls and said “what’s her name?”


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah it’s just baby for now, and like @Reiko_ctu i like to keep it a surprise from everyone so I won’t be calling him with any names, though nothing has been finalised.
I don’t think I’ll feel confident about there name till I see him and see that it’s really his name


----------



## Catmumof4

@playgirl666 What a lovely name and lovely gesture!!

@Reiko_ctu That's seriously messed up! Your poor girls xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Love the name Edan that's lovely 


@playgirl666 
Lovely name hon. 


DH still wants to stick with Harley for this one. He did say Harvey but I was like nah lol. 

So looks like he will definitely be Harley-Oliver.


----------



## daniyaaq

Who is still left to find out gender? Or we all now moved to the non eventful part of pregnancy - putting aside aches and pains. 

this baby is still stuck head down I’m starting to waddle Ana can’t sit long without cramping and pain in my pelvis.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq we tend to just pick a name and stick with it. I can’t say I’ve ever thought my babies didn’t match their names when they were born, even though we choose them at around 20 weeks each time!!

I’m definitely starting to waddle. It’s rare my pelvis isn’t sore right in front at the pubic symphysis. And last night after Dtd I was very unhappy about the way my pelvic floor felt. So I need to keep doing my kegels. I’ve never done them in pregnancy before and it’s really hard I find because it tenses up around the baby as well which feels yuck.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just checking on the front page @daniyaaq and Katvm got bumped to December so she moved over to that group.


----------



## Catmumof4

I miss pre preg walking lol! It's always hard to walk with the fibromyalgia but it's soo much worse when I can't take my painkillers. I have the oral morphine but I don't want to expose my baby to that unnecessarily xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Looking forward to going through my newborn things and sorting them all our, I will probably buy a few new things just to be special for this little one. The baby clothes are so cute nowadays.

we have quite a bit of work to do to get the rooms ready, I’d like to do it sooner than later because my littlest is still in the crib and really doesn’t sleep well. I don’t think the mattress is comfy for a 25 lb toddler!

@Catmumof4 i feel you on not taking meds. My allergies are out of control and all I can use is a saline rinse :(. Must be so painful without your pain meds!


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Who is still left to find out gender? Or we all now moved to the non eventful part of pregnancy - putting aside aches and pains.
> 
> this baby is still stuck head down I’m starting to waddle Ana can’t sit long without cramping and pain in my pelvis.


I think its mainly the November ladies now hon but unfortunately alot of them don't seem to be around. 

Harley is head down too and won't leave my bladder alone. I swear he has something sharp in there as well. Lol. 
I'm also Starting to waddle a bit. 
My spd has faired up tonight and my public bone is so sore. 
Guess I've been really lucky to get away with it up untill now so I'm not gonna complain. 




Catmumof4 said:


> I miss pre preg walking lol! It's always hard to walk with the fibromyalgia but it's soo much worse when I can't take my painkillers. I have the oral morphine but I don't want to expose my baby to that unnecessarily xx


I can only take codeine for pain and I'm still taking them. 
There ok with me taking them but want me to cut down in 3rd trimester. 
Cud u take codeine hon or is it only morphine that works? 

Its horrible being in pain I'm so sorry hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I found a pic of me at my stage now with Tommy. I was exactly 26+3 weeks and looking at it I think I looo bigger then than I do now. 
Not entirely sure though and I don't have a new pic to compare. 
I will take another on Saturday at 27 weeks. 
Also got a lovely pic of our almost 2 year old DD and one of me with my diva 8 year old lol.


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I think majority of the active members have found out the gender. @Penguin20 will you be finding out?

@Reiko_ctu i was team yellow with my last so I’m certain I still have lots of gender neutral clothes, especially newborn ones, I need to go through them all. 

unfortunately I won’t get to doing much baby prep yet since we have to move. So I’ll see to it around August. 

I’m feeling quite a bit of difference since my transfusion I’m not as lethargic and tired all the time and I’m actually able to sleep again. I’m so glad.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m down to 2 of my anti nausea pills a day but I’ve forgotten my morning pill today and I just feel yucky. Don’t know if it’s maybe a bit of withdrawal or the real deal. It’s so hard to wean off of diclectin, you get this false nausea every time you cut down and then it goes in a day or two.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Yeah I think majority of the active members have found out the gender. @Penguin20 will you be finding out?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i was team yellow with my last so I’m certain I still have lots of gender neutral clothes, especially newborn ones, I need to go through them all.
> 
> unfortunately I won’t get to doing much baby prep yet since we have to move. So I’ll see to it around August.
> 
> I’m feeling quite a bit of difference since my transfusion I’m not as lethargic and tired all the time and I’m actually able to sleep again. I’m so glad.

That is awesome news about your energy levels! So cool that it made a difference.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq so glad you feel better. 

@Reiko_ctu hope the sickness passes. 

I'm jealous you can tell where baby is, anterior placenta sucks. 

Afm I'm super tired. My 3 year old is a rubbish sleeper wakes up and wants me to stay until he goes back asleep which takes over an hour before I can sneak back out. This isn't gonna work when baby gets here so I need to do something. I think its cry it out from tonight at bed time


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet that’s tricky. I started tricking Miss5 at about that age. I would put her in bed, stay 10minutes then tell her I’m going to do something(go clean kitchen, go toilet, just make some up) I would stay out of her room until she either falls asleep or calls me, when she calls I stay 10 minutes and repeat. This obviously didn’t work straight away but within a few weeks I was able to pop her in and tell her will check in later and she would fall asleep on her own.

i basically did same when she wakes up in night.


----------



## daniyaaq

I thought I had made up my mind that I’m going to just forget it and keep taking meds but last night had a sneaky though of see what will happen if you don’t take the moxolon…well by 3pm nausea started creeping in. 

I’m really not 100 comfortable with being so medicated it worries me. The other two meds I’m ok with, I guess I’m lucky to be completely off ondansetron at least. Haven’t taken it in 3 weeks and I seem to be doing ok with doxylamine and b6 plus a moxolon at night.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney what pram did you have before? The silvercross one looks good and great you found a second hand one in such good condition. I have a pushchair but has no carrycot and needs a screw put in it so I’m considering getting something different. I think Harley-Oliver is a lovely name! Your Tommy bump does look big. Lovely pictures of you and your DD and Tommy! His a cutey! 

@Reiko_ctu i like both of your chosen names! Eden is lovely but then I think so is Roselie. As if your MIL asked your girls!!!!!!! So cheeky!

@Catmumof4 sorry your in pain


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney what pram did you have before? The silvercross one looks good and great you found a second hand one in such good condition. I have a pushchair but has no carrycot and needs a screw put in it so I’m considering getting something different. I think Harley-Oliver is a lovely name! Your Tommy bump does look big. Lovely pictures of you and your DD and Tommy! His a cutey! 

@Reiko_ctu i like both of your chosen names! Eden is lovely but then I think so is Roselie. As if your MIL asked your girls!!!!!!! So cheeky!

@Catmumof4 sorry your in pain


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet our 2 year is hit and miss with sleeping. Sometimes he wakes just once but other times he is moaning a few times. I try keep him in his bed but when I’m so tired I end up taking him to our bed. I’m hoping that we can work through it so when baby is here it’s not an issue! It’s tough isn’t it! Specially when your already tired. 

@daniyaaq so pleased that the infusion seems to have perked you up a bit.

I love looking at newborn clothes…. Well I never buy newborn as usually I buy from up to a month. I’ve been looking a cribs etc but I won’t get anything for a while because I’d just get frustrated with storing it! I’d prefer to get it closer to the time then I can set it up ready and won’t have to wait for long!


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> @topazicatzbet that’s tricky. I started tricking Miss5 at about that age. I would put her in bed, stay 10minutes then tell her I’m going to do something(go clean kitchen, go toilet, just make some up) I would stay out of her room until she either falls asleep or calls me, when she calls I stay 10 minutes and repeat. This obviously didn’t work straight away but within a few weeks I was able to pop her in and tell her will check in later and she would fall asleep on her own.
> 
> i basically did same when she wakes up in night.

Thats a great idea. Must try it!


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

hope all is well, I keep promising I will get better at coming on here but then things get in the way.

I read through a couple pages to try catch up, sorry for delayed responses but congrats @ciz for baby pink and @Catmumof4 I have the same issues with names I like one for a few days then just go off it.. me and my husband have been doing baby name tinder and we matched on a boy and girls name so he thinks we’re set on a name but I’m starting to change my mind if I like them haha

@daniyaaq Yes we will be finding out the gender, my sister doing a small family gender reveal for us so that will be nice, my 20 week scan not till middle of July but we went for a private scan at 16 weeks and after jumping around and going for a long walk they managed to see what the gender was but no good pictures as the baby had it back to us but it did give us a little wave then put its middle finger up at us so that was charming haha

please fill me in if I have missed anything :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 oh my! What a cheeky monkey! What is it with these babies not giving us good scan pictures! Mine wasn’t very good. I’m still wondering wether to pay for a scan so DH can see baby. Names a tricky! Hopefully once you know what baby is you’ll be able to decide. It’s lovely that your sister is doing a reveal for you!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> @daniyaaq so glad you feel better.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu hope the sickness passes.
> 
> I'm jealous you can tell where baby is, anterior placenta sucks.
> 
> Afm I'm super tired. My 3 year old is a rubbish sleeper wakes up and wants me to stay until he goes back asleep which takes over an hour before I can sneak back out. This isn't gonna work when baby gets here so I need to do something. I think its cry it out from tonight at bed time

I had ant placenta with my last and you’re right, it actually legitimately sucks. I couldn’t feel movements regularly till like 22 weeks! It feels like missing out on a special part of pregnancy. Sorry you have it :/

I also know how you feel with the sleeplessness. Miss 3 has quite the temper so if she gets her blankets tangled or anything in the night it’s a full on scream session unless I come fix it for her. DH says she only keeps going cause she’ll know I’ll come but I feel like I can’t have her waking everyone in the house up! I’m just hoping she’ll grow out of it!!

Have you saved your previous baby stuff for this little one? Looking forward to sorting through it?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I thought I had made up my mind that I’m going to just forget it and keep taking meds but last night had a sneaky though of see what will happen if you don’t take the moxolon…well by 3pm nausea started creeping in.
> 
> I’m really not 100 comfortable with being so medicated it worries me. The other two meds I’m ok with, I guess I’m lucky to be completely off ondansetron at least. Haven’t taken it in 3 weeks and I seem to be doing ok with doxylamine and b6 plus a moxolon at night.

Oh I wouldn’t worry about the moxolon, that was my next drug they wanted to try and I believe it’s very safe?? That’s great you’re off the ondansetron now!!

I will say I’m on my 2nd day of skipping my
Morning dose and the nausea is less. So I think it was the initial withdrawal that was causing the nausea yesterday and if I stick with it a few days I will be ok with just the one pill. But if it picks up again in the next few days I’ll add the morning one back in. Would love to not have to fill another bottle!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Having a bit of trouble with my blood sugars… trying to keep 7.8 or below for my 1 hr blood sugar measurements (1 hr after eating) and have had some in the 8’s. 

can’t eat all the things I want anymore! No more white bread/buns… hopefully I can still eat a bit of fruit here and there!! 18 weeks to go XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also currently happy with my weight, 124 lbs which is 8.85 stone for you UK ladies… so I started at 120, down to 110 during my first tri and now I’ve gained 14 lbs in 11 weeks… I’d like to only gain another 10 which will be manageable with my gestational diabetes diet! Not if I was eating all the things I’d *like* to eat lol! But keeping it relatively low carb and veggie heavy I can keep the weight gain down. 22 week bump that is looking a bit on the big side! Hopefully it’s not because of my blood sugars and I’ll be measuring on track at my next in person appointment… that’s not till 28 weeks I think! 24 I have a phone call.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
I'm so glad u feel better hon. Did u have a blood transfusion or a iron infusion? 
I had to have iron infusions with DD and DS and they made me feel so good after. 
I've also had blood transfusion after giving birth to DD and DS and they make u feel great too lol. 
So glad ure feeling better tho hon. 


@Reiko_ctu 

Oh hello bump. That's really popped hon. 

@Mummy2Corban 
I had the mother care journey in Petral blue. 
Great pram but hated it in pushchair mode. For a few different reasons. 

Been watching a few videos about the Silvercross Wayfarer Chelsea. Just to teach me how to use it and I must say I'm really glad we went for it and it looks so simple to use and is lighter than the journey.
It also folds up nicely and just looks so much more plush. 
I like it that u get a separate carry cot and pushchair seat.
I like it that the wheels are all the same size too. 
We had a 2nd hand bugga boo with dd which I loved but the back wheels were big and the front wheels really small.
The mother care one was the same. 
I just didn't want anything big a bulky this time. 
It will stay in our corridor when baby is born so I definitely didn't want anything bulky that wud take up loads of space. 

I had a silver cross with our eldest son and I really liked that one. Can't remember what that one was called now because it was 10 years ago. But it was a lovely pram. 

What are u thinking of going for hon? 



I've also ordered a lovely nappy changing bag today off amazon. 
So I now have my suitcase and will also use that nappy bag to pack all of mine and babies things in for hospital. 
Ridiculous that I have to take a suitcase but I'm gonna a be in for 5 to 6 days so definitely need the extra room to pack more stuff. 
Its gonna look like I'm going on me holidays LOL. 
:rofl:




So I saw such a cute 3 week newborn baby boy today when I went up the school. 
He was so cute and now I'm feeling so broody and just want to be 37 weeks and having my induction lol. 
Awww he propper made me melt.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney i had an iron transfusion.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney i had an iron transfusion.


Ah yes they call that a infusion here but I don't know why because it is a transfusion because its a IV of iron going strait into ure vain. 
Yep I felt great after. 
Have they put u on iron pills too?
I've been on them since 13 weeks this time and with my last 2 pregnancies I had the iron transfusion at 28 weeks. 
I'm nearly 27 weeks now and been feeling OK. 
It's horrible being so anemic u feel so tired and drained. 
I think because I've been on iron since so early in this pregnancy it's helped. 
Not helped with going loo tho. Damn them this block me up. 
I bet u feel like a new woman now hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Last night I actually felt parts of baby moving. He stuck i think was his knee out and dragged I across my belly. 
Such a weird and a bit uncomfortable feeling but also so amazing. 
Also been feeling kicks just below my left rib today which is the highest I've felt him kick so far.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney yeah the terminology confuses me and I just don’t bother. I have been on iron supplements since before I was pregnant. I struggle with low iron and anaemia even when not pregnant.

didn’t sleep well last night my ear is hurting so bad which makes side sleeping incredibly hard. And then just cramping all night. 

today is last day of school for the girls and have managed to get them organised for school holidays, will have 2 whole weeks of just me at home. Bit excited and worried, hoping DP hadn’t been too spoiled by having Grandma here because he’ll be doing majority of things.


----------



## Penguin20

topazicatzbet said:


> @daniyaaq so glad you feel better.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu hope the sickness passes.
> 
> I'm jealous you can tell where baby is, anterior placenta sucks.
> 
> Afm I'm super tired. My 3 year old is a rubbish sleeper wakes up and wants me to stay until he goes back asleep which takes over an hour before I can sneak back out. This isn't gonna work when baby gets here so I need to do something. I think its cry it out from tonight at bed time

Sorry to jump in but I can agree that anterior placenta sucks :(
My first I didn’t feel move till 22 weeks and even then it wasn’t major for a couple more weeks and I found out at my 16 week scan that I again have an anterior placenta so will be waiting on movements again which is annoying.
And I sympathise my 5 year old is a rubbish sleeper she always has been since newborn and I tried every trick in the book, don’t get me wrong she’s much better now but me or my husband have to stay with her till she falls asleep that could be 10 minutes to an hour sometimes 2 on a bad night.. hoping she grow out of it like she did her other sleeping habits.. hope he sleeps better for you soon


----------



## Penguin20

Suggerhoney said:


> Last night I actually felt parts of baby moving. He stuck i think was his knee out and dragged I across my belly.
> Such a weird and a bit uncomfortable feeling but also so amazing.
> Also been feeling kicks just below my left rib today which is the highest I've felt him kick so far.

that’s amazing, so happy he’s wriggling away in there


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 yeah totally hate the anterior. I felt my second baby at 11weeks and considering how long it took to feel this one, I was starting to worry. Even now there’s no obvious pattern and it’s still light and random.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well we decided to shut the cats in the utility room last night and leave ds3s bedroom door open then I sat on the top of the stairs til he went to sleep. He threw a tantrum at first but then settled. Woke up at 12 and 4 and did the same and he went back off to sleep a lot faster. I rewarded him with some bubble mixture this morning so hopefully we can keep it up and it improves and then I can work on shutting the door so the cats don't have to be shut away all night. 

We are currently having our en suite done as we had a leak and I can't wait for it to be done so fed up of having to go up or down a floor to go to the loo during the night and I also don't think I will fit in the shower in the kids bathroom much longer as it's a small cubicle


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet congrats on first night. That’s great, hopefully he picks it up and sustains it forever.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet good on you for getting the sleep work going. It’s hard. I really need to get a bigger bed for miss3 and see if that stops the wake ups. It’s so tiring!!

Some kids who have anxiety or are on the spectrum do need a bit of help falling asleep too. He is young for that right now and it’s probably just a habit. But I know my eldest is anxious so we have learned some calming mind “games” for her to focus on at bedtime and about once a week I give her a bit of melatonin so she can catch up on the sleep she’s missed


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Is anyone else getting super ready for labour and delivery? I know it’s still forever away but I love the excitement of delivery and a new baby!! I feel like I’m bored with being pregnant and ready for a new babe!!

I always say I wish God had designed pregnancy to be 30 weeks. Because by the time I get to 30 I’m really really over it and so anxious to meet babe. 

I will have to get moving on the room prep and sorting through baby clothes to keep myself busy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hopefully your little guy continues to get better at night! You got this!

@Reiko_ctu im always in 2 minds. Giving birth and meeting baby is just amazing and I’m so excited BUT I’m then like noooooo! I won’t do it again so know as soon as baby is here we are finished so I’m on the fence!!!! Haha! 

Im still waiting for my 25 week midwife call. If I’ve not heard by Monday I’ll call them again. Would be nice to know when my 28 week appointment will be!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet hopefully your little guy continues to get better at night! You got this!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu im always in 2 minds. Giving birth and meeting baby is just amazing and I’m so excited BUT I’m then like noooooo! I won’t do it again so know as soon as baby is here we are finished so I’m on the fence!!!! Haha!
> 
> Im still waiting for my 25 week midwife call. If I’ve not heard by Monday I’ll call them again. Would be nice to know when my 28 week appointment will be!

Midwives are just so u organized with covid!! The ultrasound place said I’d hear by Tuesday or Wednesday from my midwives if they needed to call (they only call if somethings not right on the scan) but I don’t trust it lol. Thinking at my next appointment they’ll finally look at the scan report.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I know! I didn’t get my 16 week call till 20 weeks. When I called around 18weeks they were to busy to had to wait 2 weeks. Doesn’t give me much hope that I’ll get seen at 28 weeks! Even my booking in they didn’t have anything for a few weeks. It’s rubbish that your left feeling this way isn’t it! I understand they are busy and it’s a difficult time but doesn’t give you much faith!


----------



## topazicatzbet

It annoys me that as a community nurse I'm still seeing 14 patients a day but the midwives have pulled back their services. 

It seems so long til the 28 week midwife appointment.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well when you think we haven’t seen a midwife since booking in! It’s craziness! The midwives round here are always busy and I’ve always struggled getting an appointment so now I wonder if I’ll be able to get them when I need them!


----------



## Catmumof4

Sorry iv been mia a few days will explain when caught up with the thread.

@Reiko_ctu @mumm and @Suggerhoney thanks for understanding about the pain reiko I'm sorry your struggling with the allergies!! And sugger I'm on cocodamol which helps but the pharmacy are so sloooow filling the prescription I always end up a day or so without which puts the body into withdrawal aswell which sucks!!

@daniyaaq glad the transfusion worked!

@topazicatzbet my 2 year old refuses to sleep all nigh she wakes up so many times and my partner kept sitting with her despite the fact I said he was getting her into a bad routine and it's got to the point that I won't go now cos she just wants daddy cos she knows he's a push over!


----------



## daniyaaq

So weird you guys not going seem. I don’t even invite what I’m going to do with fortnightly appointments from so early on.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu yes I would be sooo happy if pregnancy was only 30 weeks! I'm soo over this already will explain in a min

@topazicatzbet Well done for getting little one to stay in bed! I'm so drained this pregnancy I'd prob just give in!

Soo afm iv had about 3 days of excruciating pain, behind my section scar (it's only 9 months old since my last section) it has felt like a sharp stabbing pain but also like she has a head or bum right behind it and I'm having tightening that making it feel like it's ripping open. Every movement baby has made has been so awfully painful and she has been more active then usual which is a good thing!

Anyways yesterday it got too much I was crying through morphine cocodamol a bath u name it I tried it (I deal with the fibromyalgia pain on a daily basis I don't cry at pain!) So my mum and partner both made me call delivery suite. Low anterior placenta, a not Long ago cesarean scar and contraction and the Drs didn't give a shit at all. I was laid there in agony. They tried listening in with Doppler but I'm big and front placenta so she couldn't find the heartbeat (I wasn't worried tho cos all the while baby was bouncing around), so the Drs said they would do a scan quickly to check baby. Then the scanner wouldn't work and she just about found baby on the Doppler so the Dr said no need for that now. Bp and wee was fine pulse was raised at 110bpm. Then he said "it's just the scar stretching you can go home" with that I just burst into tears! I was so shocked that they did no checks at all no bloods or scan or anything and I'm still hurting now a little less then yesterday because I have in and took the stronger pain killers. I can't believe I have another 13 weeks min of this left I'm so worried about baby, the placenta and scar etc!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 that’s so awful. I was redoing an Ob here the other week that they need to stop minimising the pain and issues pregnant women go through, it’s not supposed to be like that at all. 

i would definitely sign @Reiko_ctu 30 week pregnancy petition. I’m so uncomfortable and over it. Yesterday I swear it felt like an arm was escaping my vagina Bub is insisting on being down there and having cramps and contractions it’s just awful and I have another 19 weeks to go, I feel so stretched already I wonder where the rest of him is supposed to go.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 that's terrible. You would think they would want to make sure the scar was looking OK on a scan. I'm sorry you are struggling.


----------



## daniyaaq

Everybody has just left, DP dropping them off to mom’s farm. Anyone feel weird and empty like when left alone. I’m sitting here like what am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Everybody has just left, DP dropping them off to mom’s farm. Anyone feel weird and empty like when left alone. I’m sitting here like what am I supposed to do now?

Have a nap! Watch some Netflix! Order whatever takeout you can stomach!! But mostly just sleep and enjoy your house not being messed up by sweet little tornadoes ;)

I get it though, I’m that mom who barely lets her kids out of her sight for more than a date night. So I’d be at a loss without them for the entire term break!! Really though you need to rest and recuperate as best you can when they’re gone.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Catmumof4 that’s so awful. I was redoing an Ob here the other week that they need to stop minimising the pain and issues pregnant women go through, it’s not supposed to be like that at all.
> 
> i would definitely sign @Reiko_ctu 30 week pregnancy petition. I’m so uncomfortable and over it. Yesterday I swear it felt like an arm was escaping my vagina Bub is insisting on being down there and having cramps and contractions it’s just awful and I have another 19 weeks to go, I feel so stretched already I wonder where the rest of him is supposed to go.

Ugh my bump feels so stretched already too. I feel like asking for my 24 week call to be in person so I can have my fundal height measured. I feel flipping huge and don’t know how I can grow for 18 more weeks!! I’m trying to watch what I’m eating more carefully to keep my blood sugars under control better, hoping I haven’t grown her too big already!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Reiko_ctu yes I would be sooo happy if pregnancy was only 30 weeks! I'm soo over this already will explain in a min
> 
> @topazicatzbet Well done for getting little one to stay in bed! I'm so drained this pregnancy I'd prob just give in!
> 
> Soo afm iv had about 3 days of excruciating pain, behind my section scar (it's only 9 months old since my last section) it has felt like a sharp stabbing pain but also like she has a head or bum right behind it and I'm having tightening that making it feel like it's ripping open. Every movement baby has made has been so awfully painful and she has been more active then usual which is a good thing!
> 
> Anyways yesterday it got too much I was crying through morphine cocodamol a bath u name it I tried it (I deal with the fibromyalgia pain on a daily basis I don't cry at pain!) So my mum and partner both made me call delivery suite. Low anterior placenta, a not Long ago cesarean scar and contraction and the Drs didn't give a shit at all. I was laid there in agony. They tried listening in with Doppler but I'm big and front placenta so she couldn't find the heartbeat (I wasn't worried tho cos all the while baby was bouncing around), so the Drs said they would do a scan quickly to check baby. Then the scanner wouldn't work and she just about found baby on the Doppler so the Dr said no need for that now. Bp and wee was fine pulse was raised at 110bpm. Then he said "it's just the scar stretching you can go home" with that I just burst into tears! I was so shocked that they did no checks at all no bloods or scan or anything and I'm still hurting now a little less then yesterday because I have in and took the stronger pain killers. I can't believe I have another 13 weeks min of this left I'm so worried about baby, the placenta and scar etc!!

I’m so sorry hun. That is not long ago for your last c section so the scar would definitely be painful at this point. If you have fibro as well it’s likely causing more pain than it would normally so they are being dismissive. Has it gotten any better? I wonder if you try a support belt if it would take the weight off the scar.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i think I’ll definitely enjoy the rest but also having the time to sort kids clothes. My kids never wanna part with clothes that don’t fit them, even my 10 year old will be busy saying she likes something with half her arm hanging out. 

it’s the silence that I’m struggling with. It’s too quite, I’m needing to put tellie or music on because it’s just too quite.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu i think I’ll definitely enjoy the rest but also having the time to sort kids clothes. My kids never wanna part with clothes that don’t fit them, even my 10 year old will be busy saying she likes something with half her arm hanging out.
> 
> it’s the silence that I’m struggling with. It’s too quite, I’m needing to put tellie or music on because it’s just too quite.

Oh yes put on some music. I recommend chopin’s nocturnes for some nice background music! I have to do that too… of course my kids found the big bin of too small things I’ve put in my closet and have taken them out again! Now I have to repeat work I did a few months ago lol. I can home to my 5.5 year old wearing her old frozen 3T Jammie’s lol.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh yes put on some music. I recommend chopin’s nocturnes for some nice background music! I have to do that too… of course my kids found the big bin of too small things I’ve put in my closet and have taken them out again! Now I have to repeat work I did a few months ago lol. I can home to my 5.5 year old wearing her old frozen 3T Jammie’s lol.

hahaha they are really funny these guys.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Had my anatomy scan yesterday and everything perfect. Such a relief. He slept through the whole thing.


----------



## playgirl666

2 days until v day! I can now see my belly move when baby kicks, he's so active :) got my 25 week midwife appointment next Friday, then that's it till July 23rd I think when I have my growth scan, consultant and diabetic clinic, I have been struggling the last few days with my levels, they went in the 2s night before last and I felt so unwell :( hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## Penguin20

daniyaaq said:


> @Penguin20 yeah totally hate the anterior. I felt my second baby at 11weeks and considering how long it took to feel this one, I was starting to worry. Even now there’s no obvious pattern and it’s still light and random.

I’m 17+5 days and still not getting anything, thought I felt butterflies feeling over last couple weeks but could be anything tbh just want my movements.. glad your getting some movement though


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 i have an anterior placenta and didn’t really feel much till around 18 weeks. 

@sadeyedlady ahhh his so cute! Glad all looked ok!

@Catmumof4 im sorry your in so much pain. Also sorry they seemed to dismiss you!!!! How are you feeling today?

@playgirl666 yay to nearly being a V day!! Exciting stuff. Will you see your midwife at 25 weeks? Sorry you’ve not felt so good with your levels. 

my girls also love to squeeze into clothes and don’t want to part with them! I have to go through everything and give it to my niece! The boys aren’t so bothered!


----------



## playgirl666

I will see the midwife 2 days before I turn 25 weeks, it's a face to face appointment, will be the first time I have actually seen her! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 so strange that you’ll see her! I like seeing a midwife I don’t like all the taking over the phone!

@Suggerhoney I was actually looking at the mothercare journey edit. Boots have it for £250 and with a code and points it’s even less. What didn’t you like about it?


----------



## sadeyedlady

How do you organise your older kids clothes that are too small that you're keeping for your younger ones?

I have them all in bags but everything's different sizes! Anyone have a system that actually works?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

With my girls (17 months apart) if the bigger one doesn’t fit in it or doesn’t want it and the younger one does it just goes straight into her wardrobe. And if she doesn’t want it then onto my niece.

I don’t keep my biggest DS stuff so I pass Onto a friend who gives her her eldest DDs stuff.

The small boys I just keep the nice stuff in IKEA boxes in there wardrobe and get it out when it becomes relavent. So no special way really. 

i guess putting in size order in bags will be a good idea?!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady yours might be the best system, I do similar to @Mummy2Corban when there’s nicer clothes, they just go in a bag until they fit the younger.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Thanks for the reassurance, it’s only because with my first it was around 22 weeks with anterior placenta just hoping it’s not that long again

Has anyone had major cravings? Mine has been crisps.. just could sit and eat bag after bag which isn’t good since my weight not the best anyways haha hopefully not gained to much on my next appointment


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> @Mummy2Corban Thanks for the reassurance, it’s only because with my first it was around 22 weeks with anterior placenta just hoping it’s not that long again
> 
> Has anyone had major cravings? Mine has been crisps.. just could sit and eat bag after bag which isn’t good since my weight not the best anyways haha hopefully not gained to much on my next appointment

lately I been craving burger rings…I have party bags of these in the house I can’t stop eating them.
Pic for reference


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 I had anterior placenta with my second and I didn’t feel her at all until after my 20 week scan. This one I felt but not very often by 18 weeks. It’s built up and now I feel baby regularly so it’s very reassuring. 

I’ve not had any cravings as such but I currently want to eat sweet stuff! I hate thinking about how much weight I could put on! Not fun after! Specially when I have no time to myself to loose it after!!!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> lately I been craving burger rings…I have party bags of these in the house I can’t stop eating them.
> Pic for reference
> 
> View attachment 1099643

No idea what that is but I want to eat it


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@sadeyedlady it used to be easier I would store them in vacuum seal
Bags by size. But now my eldests just go straight to my middles closet, but my youngest is so teeny I have to put all the middles clothes away and I just can’t be bothered. They are all stacking up. 

my third has ruined almost everything g she’s worn so I don’t think I have anything too much for a this 4th girl by the time she’s a toddler. 

no cravings for me at all tbh… so weird! In my first tri I really wanted veggies and fruit all the time but right now I don’t really have any cravings or aversions. I’m enjoying ice water. But with summer coming I do love an iced coffee! Or ice cream/bubble tea which I can’t have with gestational diabetes.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> 2 days until v day! I can now see my belly move when baby kicks, he's so active :) got my 25 week midwife appointment next Friday, then that's it till July 23rd I think when I have my growth scan, consultant and diabetic clinic, I have been struggling the last few days with my levels, they went in the 2s night before last and I felt so unwell :( hope everyone else is OK x

The 2s is crazy low right? Just trying to see if we measure in the same units. You must’ve felt on deaths door!!


----------



## playgirl666

Reiko_ctu said:


> The 2s is crazy low right? Just trying to see if we measure in the same units. You must’ve felt on deaths door!!

Yes 2s is dangerous low :( I hate going to low, it makes me so unwell x


----------



## playgirl666

My brother is also a diabetic, when his levels hit in the 1s he went into cardiac arrest, they eventually managed to get him back, it's so scary x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my god! @playgirl666 thats so scary!


----------



## sadeyedlady

My lower stomach has been sore today, it reminds me of a bruise pain, tender/sore to the touch. Been like this for about 5 hours now and hasn't gotten any better.

Had a few cramps earlier on for about 20 minutes but they went away when I lay down for a bit.

Has anyone experienced the tenderness/soreness to the touch? Trying to not overthink it


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady i don’t know if this is the same but about a week ago I had a pain one side of my belly button. Was really tender and felt bruised specially when I touched it. Few hours it went away?! If your concerned could you call a midwife and explain?


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u all so much for caring about me, it was a really upsetting incident and when I see the midwife next week I will speak to her because I'm now too scared to even think about worrying. The pains have gone down now, she was soo low i too felt she was going to try climb out. Only really bad pain today was my back... worrying I won't be able to hold myself up if baby keeps growing so fast!!

The burger rings made me laugh iv never heard of them but need them in my life LMAO!! 

Sorry your struggling with the diabetes! Sounds really scary! I have my gtt next week bleurgh lol xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 its really horrible to feel worried about speaking up! It’s such an awful feeling! But you should definitely tell your midwife. 

I don’t envy tele diabetes test! It doesn’t sound so pleasant!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban Lol it makes me feel bit sick and light headed but I always take a packet of fruit pastels so when it's all finished and I can go I sit and hav a couple of them to just rebalance myself! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Penguin20
I had a anterior placenta with dd and ds and I felt flutters around 18 weeks and light kicks around 21 weeks. I didn't feel stronger movements untill 28 weeks.
This time I have a prosteria placenta and I was hoping I wud feel movements early this time but I think I felt flutters again around 18 weeks and little taps at 19 weeks.
More regular movements around 21 weeks.
And now i get beaten lol.


@Mummy2Corban

I loved it in pram mode but when Tommy got older and we changed it to pushchair mode I didn't like how it looked. And the cosey toed drove me crazy esp when he got bigger. It just wasn't secure and was just hard to get him in it .
And when u want the back of the seat up its only secure by one thing in the middle and doesn't feel sturdy.
But other than that I liked it hon.
We had it in petral blue.

@Catmumof4
I hope ure OK hon sorry about the pain.


@Reiko_ctu
I'm I'm excited to have baby now.
I will be in the 3rd trimester in 1 week and thats my favourite because its so exciting and u know baby will be coming soon. Mind u 3rd tri normily drags. But I love having the big bump and getting ready for baby. Packing my hospital bag and stuff like that I love it.
Also when baby is hear and all the things to look forward to.
First smile, first laugh all those lovely things.



So I saw my liver doctor today and because I'm still itching he has put me on the ICP medication.
My bile levels were still very low when they last checked but he said he wud rather me be on them just to be safe.
And sometimes with ICP u can get itching for a while b4 it's shows in the blood.

He wants them to check my bile levels and liver function again when I go for my Glucose intolerance test on Wed.

My liver doctor has also requested induction to be early at 37 to 38 weeks so it looks like there all on the same page.

I'm hoping they book me in for 37 weeks I don't really want to go any further than that.

My SPD has also flared up as well. And also pelvic girdle pain. New it wud rear it's ugly head at some point but feel blessed to of gotten this far without it giving me any hassle.

27 weeks now as it's past midnight so less than 11 weeks untill baby. It still feels so far away.

Just want him safe in my arms.

So glad I still have at least 4 more scans to look forward to including the privet 4D one on 17th July.
I've never had one b4 so I'm really excited for that.
But also nervous it will show us he does have downs 

As u know we are still in the dark.
All my Scans have gone amazing but I know that doesn't Rule it out.

Wud u think a 4D scan wud show it?
His eyes wud be slanted if he had it and I think that wud show in a 4D scan because there so clear.

I've put on such a brave face and stayed so positive. But I still get scared sometimes and think what if he does have it.
I'm hoping he doesn't and he will be completely healthy when he is born. And there after [-o&lt;


----------



## daniyaaq

Haha burger rings are definitely one of ‘those’ Australian snacks that’s a bit out there.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney bless your heart try not to worry easier said then done I no!!

@daniyaaq I can't say I have a craving more like just don't care about food. The last few days iv really annoyed my dp he keeps asking what I want and I just don't care! 

Woke up today realllly tired and drained it is 6.52 am. My son and daughter go to their dad's today and they play up soooooooo much it literally drives me insane :cry:](*,)


----------



## sadeyedlady

Thanks. Tenderness is still there this morning so took your advice and called MLU. They said it could be tenderness from my stomach stretching and to take 2 paracetamol and use a heat pack. Im just below the threshold of 24 weeks so if I wanted to be seen it would have to be by a&e or gp.

Still, she didn't think it was anything serious so felt relieved after talking to her.

How's everyone going to cope with kids on their summer holidays? I'm still working from home so gonna have to move computer upstairs to the bedroom.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady that does make sense for it to be everything growing and stretching. Hopefully with a bit of heat you might get a bit of relief.

@Catmumof4 do they like going to their dads?

@Suggerhoney thanks for that. I had the same issues with some cosy toes not staying in place! I like the look of it and because it’s not a bad price?! I though when I sell it then I wouldn’t have lost much money. Can’t believe you are a week from 3rd tri!!!! Glad your liver consultant is on the case and I think it’s better to be on the safe side with these things. I’m sure baby boy is all fine. You’ve had lots of scans so far and he all checks out ok. I’ve all crossed that your 4d scan continues to show you he is ok. I can understand your worry though and it’s going to be hard to rid yourself of all the worry until he is actually here. Big hugs x

I’m still wondering about a private scan so DH can see baby. Plus if they relaxes things further then the littles could come too! I know my DD2 would love to see baby. Hmmmm……


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Definitely recommend the private scan!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have a private 3d scan booked for the 7th August. Can't wait to get a proper look at him. We had a sneak peak at 16 weeks and he was super cute but we didn't get a pic. 

Well I'm managing to get back to bed within 20 mins of ds3 waking up through the night which is a massive improvement on the 40-60 mins it was taking. I'm hoping he will keep improving


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just here to have a moan… it’s 2:30am, and Everything has decided to hit me at once.

Its 38-42 degrees Celsius this weekend (in Vancouver!) which is unbearable for me tbh. My anxiety was hitting me at bedtime because there are a few medical things we need to deal with in our family. I finally fell into a fitful sleep and woke with the worst heartburn and my mold allergies are going crazy. Have got up and washed my face and am trying being upright on the couch after antacid. Oh not to mention rolling over in bed is agony now because of my SPD. It’s not too mad when I’m upright already but rolling over and getting up is so painful. 

I feel like crying tonight. I’m so grateful for my life, it really isn’t hard and we’re in a good place but this is just all the physical things that could happen at once and I’m feeling like crap in the moment… there’s almost nothing that can be done other than what I’ve done already :/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet thats a really good improvement in such a short time! Hopefully he continues to get it. My DS2 was very similar. We had to sit until he fell asleep. DS3 wakes and comes into our bed so I give him a cuddle and sneak him back to his bed. We’ve had a few full nights out of him but when I’m tired he just ends up in our bed which with a newborn won’t work! We’ve got this!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im sorry your not feeling it today. We are all grateful for these little lives we carry but my god it can be so very very hard at times! Our bodies take so much stress from carrying these babies and when your already running on empty it’s tough! Moan away! We all understand all the aches and pains! And also the worries of being a woman! I feel we think more about things than men. We are here for you x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m defo considering another scan! Would love DH to see baby boy seeing as he didn’t see him at my scans. Plus if covid rules relax we can take the babies too. Need to talk to DH! I want new carpet in our bedroom aswell so I think I’ve got to do a whole lot of sweet talking! Hahaha!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> I’m defo considering another scan! Would love DH to see baby boy seeing as he didn’t see him at my scans. Plus if covid rules relax we can take the babies too. Need to talk to DH! I want new carpet in our bedroom aswell so I think I’ve got to do a whole lot of sweet talking! Hahaha!

Ooh I hope you can get both those things! Would love to see your babe again xx

I asked DH if he wanted to book a private scan to see the baby and he was like, I dunno! I guess the previous 3 babies were enough XD. It’s not even expensive here we can do it for $100 CAD!


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m not going to book any further scans but knowing my history I’ll probably end up with some scans later on. 

was able to go out to friends house today and I’m so proud of it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet thats a really good improvement in such a short time! Hopefully he continues to get it. My DS2 was very similar. We had to sit until he fell asleep. DS3 wakes and comes into our bed so I give him a cuddle and sneak him back to his bed. We’ve had a few full nights out of him but when I’m tired he just ends up in our bed which with a newborn won’t work! We’ve got this!!!!

It doesn't help that we are a floor below him so I'm up and down the stairs.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet that doesn’t help!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just got my second covid jab. Fx I feel fine like I did with the first. Feel better knowing we are more protected now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban and Catmumof4

Thank you ladies. My gut feeling is telling me he doesn't have it and is healthy but its just every now and then that worry and dought creeps in.

I think u will like the Mothercare one Mummy2Corban.
It is a lovely pram and easy to use. Was a bit difficult to set up what with the carry cot Turning into the pushchair' there was a few ffs when setting it up lol.
U cud prob get a stretchy strap and sew it to the bottom of the cosey toes to help it stay in place better.
I don't understand why they just didn't put one there tbh.

The silver cross one we have now has that strap and also velcro to keep it in place. Think it has a zip as well.
But the mother care ones are a good price. And I loved it in pram mode.


@Reiko_ctu
That's boiling hot oh hon that must be awful. I'm so glad it never gets as hot as that here. I think the hottest it's ever been here was 37c. Was unbearable and so hard because we don't have air con in our houses. So our houses are like saunas when it gets too hot.

So sorry ure in so much pain hon. My spd flaired a few days ago and it feels a little sore but not agony.

I normally end up on crutches in pregnancy because or it' but haven't needed them so far yet.
No dought it's gonna get worse tho as I get into the heavily pregnant stages. I had it so bad with our eldest DS. He is 10 now and I had it from 10 to 40 weeks it was agon.' He was a Feb baby as well and I think the cold just made it worst.
Also our DD was a Jan baby so I had it bad with her as well.

With our almost 2 year old it flaired up at 22 weeks and I had sciatica as well and cudnt put my foot to the floor. But weirdly it got better in 3rd trimester. He was a September baby like this one so i think the warmer weather made it not be so bad.
Have u spoken to ure midwife hon she can refer u for physio and they will teach u ways to manage the pain.

I know this sounds odd but I use a tennis ball, and what I do is place it where it Hurts and gently press it against a wall and roll it around.
It kind off massages it.

Also I use tiger balm on it which helps too.
Hope u get relief soon hon. Hugs.



AFM

27 weeks today yay. I'm so excited to be nearly in the 3rd trimester.
My 4D scan is 3 weeks today and my next growth scan is a week on Tuesday.

Not looking forward to the horrible drink they make u drink when having the glucose test.
It's so gross.
Hope I don't throw up lol.
I have to be at the hospital pregnancy day assessment unit at 8:55am on Wednesday and it will take 2 hours:shock::coffee:

Then when that's done I have a consultant appointment at 11:20am so gonna be up that hospital for about 4 hours Wednesday.
Gonna take a book and some magazines with me I think.

Baby was just sticking his foot out and I think also his butt lol.
I wanted to get a video but he always stops doing it as soon as I get the phone out haha. How do they know lol?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet Congratulations!

Pain in my stomach got worse. It feels like a UTI/ Bladder infection so I asked the GP on call for an antibiotic. Strange though because I have no pain when I pee. Hope it helps though. Its my eldests birthday on Monday and the whole family is going to an outdoor adventure area so want to be better for that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sadeyedlady said:


> @topazicatzbet Congratulations!
> 
> Pain in my stomach got worse. It feels like a UTI/ Bladder infection so I asked the GP on call for an antibiotic. Strange though because I have no pain when I pee. Hope it helps though. Its my eldests birthday on Monday and the whole family is going to an outdoor adventure area so want to be better for that.



Oh hon UTIs are horrible. I hope u get some antibiotics soon and feel better soon. 
I had a terrible UTI with DS at 21 weeks' it put me in hospital. Was so painful. 
They really are nasty. 

Hugs to you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Currently sat watching Bridget Jones Baby. Love all the Bridget films so much. Baby is thumping and kicking away in there..
He stuck a foot out earlier and i think his bum as well lol


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu it's just shit when it all gets on top of you. I really feel for you! Don't apologise we are here to rant to each other Lol! It's so much worse when you feel you shouldn't moan because you feel so grateful 

@Suggerhoney I cou t 23rd tri from 27 weeks like my pregnancy book does :haha: so congrats on that!!

I have scans for medical reasons at 28, 32, 36 weeks so I'm not booking any more 

SO today we took the kids to Thrigby wildlife park and it was so amazing. Had a brilliant day and included trying to anyway some pics for you all x


----------



## Catmumof4




----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> View attachment 1099672
> View attachment 1099672
> View attachment 1099673

Oh my lovely kiddos/family!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m feeling semi better today after my emotional night but I will have a hard time sleeping in the heat with the spd again. But at least my anxiety had calmed and hopefully no heartburn!!

we are packing for a trip and no one has any undies so time for some laundry XD

it’s 40 degrees here today which I’ve never seen in my life… oh it’s not nice at all! We usually only get up to 32-33 in august for a few weeks and I do complain even at that. It’s brutal.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m feeling semi better today after my emotional night but I will have a hard time sleeping in the heat with the spd again. But at least my anxiety had calmed and hopefully no heartburn!!
> 
> we are packing for a trip and no one has any undies so time for some laundry XD
> 
> it’s 40 degrees here today which I’ve never seen in my life… oh it’s not nice at all! We usually only get up to 32-33 in august for a few weeks and I do complain even at that. It’s brutal.

so glad you better. nothing worse than being pregnant in a heat wave. I remember when I was pregnant with #2 reading 45 degrees and I felt like death honestly.


----------



## playgirl666

Hope everyone is OK, it's v day for me :) x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Hope everyone is OK, it's v day for me :) x

Happy Vday such a good milestone. Been an ok weekend for me.

was sorting out my youngest clothes today and had a little cry, I’m going to give away the baby clothes since I’m having a boy.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu Thank u they are all beautiful kiddies! I'm very blessed! I'm glad your feeling better now! The weather was unbearable for around a week here and I'm so so grateful for the rain now! I hate summer always have (I also hate deep winter- the extremes of temperatures makes my fibro flare and feel a lot like arthritis!) At least with winter there is Xmas!! I hope the weather breaks for you soon!!

@playgirl666 yey congrats for v Day!!

@daniyaaq I'm sorry you had to have a little cry hope your feeling a little better! I'm so jealous of people who have someone to pass things onto but also have someone to be passed things! All my friends have boys so it can get incredibly expensive-im so dreading the school uniform Bill! Hoping Sainsbury's will have a 25%off clothing sale so I can try keep costs down. 

My oldest starts high school this year! Seems crazy I have one not in primary school!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Thank u they are all beautiful kiddies! I'm very blessed! I'm glad your feeling better now! The weather was unbearable for around a week here and I'm so so grateful for the rain now! I hate summer always have (I also hate deep winter- the extremes of temperatures makes my fibro flare and feel a lot like arthritis!) At least with winter there is Xmas!! I hope the weather breaks for you soon!!
> 
> @playgirl666 yey congrats for v Day!!
> 
> @daniyaaq I'm sorry you had to have a little cry hope your feeling a little better! I'm so jealous of people who have someone to pass things onto but also have someone to be passed things! All my friends have boys so it can get incredibly expensive-im so dreading the school uniform Bill! Hoping Sainsbury's will have a 25%off clothing sale so I can try keep costs down.
> 
> My oldest starts high school this year! Seems crazy I have one not in primary school!!

Im the same. My oldest starts high school in September ds2 goes in to y6 and ds3 will start nursery. Seems crazy to be starting again.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@playgirl666 Congrats on V day!

@daniyaaq Make sure you keep all the special clothes that give you nice memories


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> @playgirl666 Congrats on V day!
> 
> @daniyaaq Make sure you keep all the special clothes that give you nice memories

There were some I couldn’t bring myself to take out so kept a few. It’s so hard, but I suspect it will get exciting buying new stuff for the little guy.


----------



## playgirl666

I'm the same, my eldest daughter starts year 7 this year, then my son goes into year 6 and my daughter goes into year 5, they all started school a year after each other lol x


----------



## Catmumof4

It's mad I have 1 in year 6,4,2,reception, nursery and 1 at home xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 

Awwww lovely photos hon thank you for sharing and I'm so glad u had a lovely day at the wildlife park. 

@Reiko_ctu 
Oh gosh I think i wud die in that heat. 
I do like summer but I hate it when it's too hot. I never know what to do with myself even when i. Not pregnant. 
It's very cool today verging on cold. I do like it when it's sunny and warm and I can wear a nice dress or short and t shirts. 
I have maternity Jeggings on today and a long sleeved top. 
Looking forward to getting in my pj's later and watching TV.


----------



## playgirl666

Ladies sorry in advance this is gonna be a rant...
My mum passed away in 2014, I have a couple of pictures that I have done of my mum, my cousin got married a couple of days ago, my family isn't good enough for them so we didn't get invited, but I have seen some pics of the wedding and they have stole and used one of my mums photos that I have done of her! Am I just being hormonal or would u ladies be upset? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Ladies sorry in advance this is gonna be a rant...
> My mum passed away in 2014, I have a couple of pictures that I have done of my mum, my cousin got married a couple of days ago, my family isn't good enough for them so we didn't get invited, but I have seen some pics of the wedding and they have stole and used one of my mums photos that I have done of her! Am I just being hormonal or would u ladies be upset? X



Tbh i wud be upset hon. Awww I just want to give u a big hug


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Tbh i wud be upset hon. Awww I just want to give u a big hug

Aww thank u, I just wanted to see if I was being over dramatic, but it's still so raw and hard for me without my mum :( xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Aww thank u, I just wanted to see if I was being over dramatic, but it's still so raw and hard for me without my mum :( xx


Ure not being dramatic at all sweety


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'd be upset too. Sending hugs. Xx


----------



## playgirl666

topazicatzbet said:


> I'd be upset too. Sending hugs. Xx

Thank u xx


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my v day bump :) xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@playgirl666 id be angry too! Lovely bump pic xx


----------



## Catmumof4

So ladies we decided on a name- Mazikeen it's a name I have loved for soo long and my oh has always said no, he finally gave in \\:D/:dance:
Very happy! Today tho I swear she has got herself as low as it's possible to go and the pressure is real! Feels like she is trying to climb out!!!!:dohh::help:


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> So ladies we decided on a name- Mazikeen it's a name I have loved for soo long and my oh has always said no, he finally gave in \\:D/:dance:
> Very happy! Today tho I swear she has got herself as low as it's possible to go and the pressure is real! Feels like she is trying to climb out!!!!:dohh::help:

Lovely name. Glad hubby came around. My one really lives down low I’ve given up on him moving, all movements vibrate onto my pelvis and constantly feel like a body part is about to escape. Not fun.


----------



## RachRav

Hey, ladies! Spent some time scrolling, reading, and catching up on everyone! Almost 19 weeks here, still team green, and anatomy scan coming up July 13th!


----------



## daniyaaq

RachRav said:


> Hey, ladies! Spent some time scrolling, reading, and catching up on everyone! Almost 19 weeks here, still team green, and anatomy scan coming up July 13th!

Hey there, nice to hear from you. I hope you been well.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Ladies sorry in advance this is gonna be a rant...
> My mum passed away in 2014, I have a couple of pictures that I have done of my mum, my cousin got married a couple of days ago, my family isn't good enough for them so we didn't get invited, but I have seen some pics of the wedding and they have stole and used one of my mums photos that I have done of her! Am I just being hormonal or would u ladies be upset? X

No they should definitely have Asked your permission :(. That’s so not thoughtful!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ahhhh we are on vacation and in air conditioned 21 degree hotel room wahoo!!
And a pool. Phew! Walked with the girls to pick up dinner 10 mins away and we were almost all in tears when we got back from 39 degree heat. Yuck. It all makes me feel sick being pregnant, even 5 mins out there.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Catmumof4 said:


> So ladies we decided on a name- Mazikeen it's a name I have loved for soo long and my oh has always said no, he finally gave in \\:D/:dance:
> Very happy! Today tho I swear she has got herself as low as it's possible to go and the pressure is real! Feels like she is trying to climb out!!!!:dohh::help:

Such a beautiful name. Never heard of it until joining this group. Seen the name in another ladies signature (cant remember who though)


----------



## sadeyedlady

sadeyedlady said:


> Such a beautiful name. Never heard of it until joining this group. Seen the name in another ladies signature (cant remember who though)

@playgirl666 Its you!!!


----------



## playgirl666

Catmumof4 said:


> So ladies we decided on a name- Mazikeen it's a name I have loved for soo long and my oh has always said no, he finally gave in \\:D/:dance:
> Very happy! Today tho I swear she has got herself as low as it's possible to go and the pressure is real! Feels like she is trying to climb out!!!!:dohh::help:

Great name, that's my youngests name :) x


----------



## playgirl666

sadeyedlady said:


> @playgirl666 Its you!!!

It is me :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 youve every right to be upset! Big hugs! Happy v day! Lovely bump too! 

@Catmumof4 lovely name! Yay to having found one!

@Reiko_ctu the heat sounds yuk! Glad you’ve got a lovely air conditioned room to escape too!

I currently have year 5, 3, 1, playgroup and 1 at home


----------



## Mummy2Corban

26 weeks!!! @Catmumof4 I’m in double digits…. Hehe!!!! Another milestone! I’ll take a bump picture in a bit!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

26 week bump!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@playgirl666 Love the name, always have since we watched Lucifer but my partner said no-one will like it etc and I saw it in your signature and a lady I recently met her dd has the name too so he FINALLY gave in and now the whole family use it!!

@Mummy2Corban woohoo another milestone down check :bunny:

Soo the cat I got 10 days ago is pregnant!!! We think about 6-7 weeks but really not 100% :cat:

And had midwife today baby sounded really healthy moving around loads! And had bloods to check for icp, had it in a previous pregnancy and hoping it doesn't come back! X


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban gourgeous bump!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ahhh pregnant kitty! How long are cats pregnant for? Lovely you got to hear bubba!!!! Hopefully all is clear for icp. 2 days and you’ll be double figures too!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban cats r pregnant for about 9 weeks (They get it so easy :haha: ). I seriously can't wait!! Sounds awful but I just want it over! Hurting soo bad and Braxton hicks r doing my head in lol xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 so she’s nearly ready to pop! I’m sure it’s hard work by oh my!!! Kittens!!!!! Did you say your having a section? Around when will they give you one?? Pregnancy can be hard work! Big hugs lady x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban such a lovely bump. Mine still quite little I just wear around it and no one would know. 26weeks wow!!!

today I have midwife appointment and I’m sure we start measuring the bump. Which of course meant I was up last night thinking about it. Who came up with the idea? Surely it can’t be working, we all have different sizes both body and bump wise.


----------



## Skye75

Hi ladies :)

So wondering if I could kick around in here as well? I am on the Dec/Jan thread - but due the 1st of December but more than likely bub will come in November. My last bub was born 36 weeks.
This is baby #3 team blue. It will be a 7 1/2 year age gap. I have a 7yo girl and a 8 1/2 year old boy to my ex. Now happily engaged and getting married in September to my best friend.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Mummy2Corban such a lovely bump. Mine still quite little I just wear around it and no one would know. 26weeks wow!!!
> 
> today I have midwife appointment and I’m sure we start measuring the bump. Which of course meant I was up last night thinking about it. Who came up with the idea? Surely it can’t be working, we all have different sizes both body and bump wise.

Hope the measurement goes well. I’m sure they won’t be too worried. I had a girl at work who was the same dates as me for my third and honestly you couldn’t even tell she was pregnant at 20 weeks. And she was thin too. Baby just finds a different spot to live then out in front. Right now my sister and I are the same gestation and my bump is way bigger than hers. I think I’ll be measuring ahead and they’ll make me get a stupid useless growth scan to check how big baby is. 

Anyways GL!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hope the measurement goes well. I’m sure they won’t be too worried. I had a girl at work who was the same dates as me for my third and honestly you couldn’t even tell she was pregnant at 20 weeks. And she was thin too. Baby just finds a different spot to live then out in front. Right now my sister and I are the same gestation and my bump is way bigger than hers. I think I’ll be measuring ahead and they’ll make me get a stupid useless growth scan to check how big baby is.
> 
> Anyways GL!!

my last 2 pregnancies I’ve had that issue, midwives doctors just on and off worried wanting scans because my bump never got that big so I would constantly measure 2 or 3 weeks behind. I’m not worried but annoyed about the fuss I know it will cause.


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> So wondering if I could kick around in here as well? I am on the Dec/Jan thread - but due the 1st of December but more than likely bub will come in November. My last bub was born 36 weeks.
> This is baby #3 team blue. It will be a 7 1/2 year age gap. I have a 7yo girl and a 8 1/2 year old boy to my ex. Now happily engaged and getting married in September to my best friend.

Yes join us and welcome I’all add you to the front page as well.

congratulations on the wedding, what’s it going to look like? Small? Big?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> my last 2 pregnancies I’ve had that issue, midwives doctors just on and off worried wanting scans because my bump never got that big so I would constantly measure 2 or 3 weeks behind. I’m not worried but annoyed about the fuss I know it will cause.

Yes it’s just annoying!!


----------



## playgirl666

Because I won't be going any more than 37 weeks, I technically have 89 days! X


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Because I won't be going any more than 37 weeks, I technically have 89 days! X

Yay for double digits!!! Can’t wait till I get there.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fundal height is so hit and miss isn’t it! All our bodies are different and these babies all like to lay in different positions. @daniyaaq i hope all goes ok!

@playgirl666 that’s crazy you could only have 89 days left. I fully expect to go over my due date but I guess only time will tell!

@Skye75 welcome! Congratulations on your engagement! Exciting times getting married!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome @Skye75.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@RachRav 
Good to see u hon hope ure feeling OK? 

@Mummy2Corban 
Seeing ure beautiful bump has made me feel so much better now. I thought I was so big and comparing myself to others I Wass getting a bit worried. 
But I'd say my bump is about the same size as ures. 
U look beautiful hon. 


@Skye75 
Glad to have you over hear sweety welcome to the group. Ure feel very welcome everyone is lovely. And congratulations on being team :blue:. 


@playgirl666 
Hope ure OK hon. Lovely bump. 


@Catmumof4 
Lovely name hon. 


So unfortunately my itching has cranked right up. I've hardly slept all night because I've been so darn itchy. 
It's like constant and it's horrible. 

I've a feeling this now cud be ICP. It definitely feeling like it. 

I'm gonna push for my induction to be no later than 37 weeks because this itching is horrible and I won't be able to put up with it for long. 

I have to be at the hospital at 8:55am tomorrow morning for my glucose intolerance test. 
That takes 2 hours:shock:
They will be doing liver function and bile levels if there not raised I'm gonna be shocked because this itching is so bad. 

I have a consultant appointment right after at 11:20am so I'm gonna tell him how bad the itching is. 
There isn't really much they can do now tho because I'm already on the ICP medication. 
Hope it helps with the itching soon because it's driving me insane](*,)

I'm also having alot of acid reflux and I have thrush so yeah feeling great (NOT):hissy:

Anyway I did a bump progression thing in my journal and in the September due date group but will add the pics here as well. 
The only photo that dont have the amount of weeks pregnant I was is the 2nd pic. I was about 11+4 weeks in that. 



The last one is me now but took it on Sunday at 27+1 weeks. My last bump pic of the 2nd trimester. Yes I know its huge :wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney thanks lovely! I wondered if my bump was bigger than last time but going by my pictures it seems to be a similar size. You’ve a beautiful bump too! I love seeing progression pictures!

sorry your itchy… I can only imagine the frustration of being so itchy! At least if you can push for a 37 week induction then you know you’ve only got 10 weeks! 10 weeks! I cannot believe that we are saying that! Feels as though we just got out of the long first tri!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban i hope she hasn't got too long left I seriously love kittens lol! I'm double digits tomorrow so very excited!

Welcome @Skye75 I kinda float all over bnb it keeps me busy :haha: my technical due date is 7th Oct but my section will be 39weeks or earlier so poss Sept

@daniyaaq I always thought that about fundal height! I have so many scans they don't check mine anymore as it's usually off anyway!!

@Suggerhoney we are very similar atm I had my bloods done yesterday to check for icp I have some itching but not too bad atm and I have to be at the hospital for 9 tomorrow for my gtt aswell. Luckily I'm a reader so will take my book and hopefully time will fly Lol!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Appointment went well. I have officially started gaining back all that weight I lose in first Tri…or maybe it was all baby but either way I added a little. This may just be the healthiest pregnancy of my life, I was still under pre pregnancy weight when u gave birth to my girls. 

tried to see if I can get off the fortnightly visits but apparently they don’t trust me not to go into labour without close monitoring.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im glad all went well! Also great news you’ve put on weight! That’s got to be a good sign right? Well I guess it’s best they keep an eye on you

@Catmumof4 kittens are just the cutest! Goodluck for your appointment tomorrow.

@Suggerhoney i ordered the mothercare journey edit from boots yesterday. I got it for £225 and the got £25 worth of points so figured I could get my maternity pads etc with the points.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

I think I'm slightly bigger now than I was with Tommy as this stage but can't be sure. 
I've weighed myself today and I'm 10st 2oz. 
My pre pregnancy weight was 8st 12 but I went down to 8st 4 in the first trimester. Now I'm 10st 2.
With my son I was 10st 7 at the end of my pregnancy and I'm already 10st 2 now.
I rekon I'm gonna have a massive baby and I'm feeling scared. 
Ure bump is perfect hon. 

@Catmumof4 
Haha that's so funny we both have our gtt at the same time. I'm taking a book with me as well and my phone so I can come on here lol. 

See my itching has been on and off for weeks but it hasn't been major. 
My liver function and bile levels have all been normal so far. The last time they checked was about 4 weeks ago and my bile levels were only at a 4. 
I think they have to be 14 for ICP. 
But like I said it's not been too bad. 
And then last night it really flared up and its been horrendous. 
I feel like scratching my skin off. 
It kept me awake all night and all day today all I've done is itch. 
I took antihistamines and they have not helped at all. 
I've just had a cold shower and put on loads of that cooling cream they prescribed me and it did help but I'm feeling all itchy again now. 
I've also made myself sore from scratching ](*,)

Even the thought of going to 37 weeks with this itching Is really worrying me. 
10 weeks of this is going to be horrible :cry:

Literally feel like I've been covered in itching powder. 
I feel so miserable because of it. 

Wish I was 36 weeks now because then I cud push to be induced ASAP. 
10 weeks with this intense itching is going to drag so badly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq im glad all went well! Also great news you’ve put on weight! That’s got to be a good sign right? Well I guess it’s best they keep an eye on you
> 
> @Catmumof4 kittens are just the cutest! Goodluck for your appointment tomorrow.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i ordered the mothercare journey edit from boots yesterday. I got it for £225 and the got £25 worth of points so figured I could get my maternity pads etc with the points.

That's a bargain hon. What colour did I get?


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Appointment went well. I have officially started gaining back all that weight I lose in first Tri…or maybe it was all baby but either way I added a little. This may just be the healthiest pregnancy of my life, I was still under pre pregnancy weight when u gave birth to my girls.
> 
> tried to see if I can get off the fortnightly visits but apparently they don’t trust me not to go into labour without close monitoring.


So glad ure appointment went well hon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney the one I got is a black frame with black fabric. I’m sure your little man isn’t going to be a giant. When did you say his next growth scan is?

I’m sorry your so itchy! I can only imagine it must feel like torture if you can’t do anything about it! Hopefully your meds will give you some kind of relief.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney i really feel for you!! My blood results haven't been published today ](*,)not a massive surprise so I will ask tomorrow morning hopefully find out then! Having some choc now before fasting and fingers xd it helps me through xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck for the morning ladies xx


----------



## Skye75

daniyaaq said:


> Yes join us and welcome I’all add you to the front page as well.
> 
> congratulations on the wedding, what’s it going to look like? Small? Big?

Thanks everyone for the welcome! :D 

@daniyaaq we are pretty much just eloping in September and signing papers, we will have a "proper" wedding in a year or two once we can afford my dream venue. A bit quick, we've been together for just over a year now, but I guess the saying is true "when you know, you know" haha. We just work so well, and he is fantastic with my 7 and 8yo and treats them as his own. He has stepped up brilliantly considering he has no kids of his own (until this baby is born) their own dad makes little to no effort with them, despite taking me to court for full custody of them last year. Didn't quite work out the way he planned lol, they gave me 70% which he struggles now even having them the 30% and most of the time has them about two nights a month. Which suits me fine, wish they were with us 100%. 

I'm 18 weeks today, woohoo. Feeling lots of movement the last few days, have a active little guy in there it seems. Have my 19 week scan next week, I can't wait.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 oh that happens a lot. I’m family lawyer and had a boss who used to have to call that letting them fall on their own sword. Especially when it’s obvious dad can’t live up to the fuss they making.

I’m sure an elopement will be beautiful still. Know couple of people who’ve done that especially this Covid season and actually loved it. 

yay for scan. Are the older ones excited about baby?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Skye75 that sounds lovely! You have to do what is right for you guys! Super exciting you have a scan next week!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello lovelies

So already had the first bloodtest and had the drink. Tbh it was quite nice. It wasn't the same nasty one I had last time. This one was a weird colour looked like pee lol but tasted like orange or lemon. Quite enjoyed it tbh haha. 
I've also seen my consultant and he has prescribed me Piriton for the itching. He suspects it is is ICP now but only the bloods will tell. 
Had my fundal height measured again and its 28cm so bang on as I'm 28 weeks on sat. Told him about my concern of big baby he says growth scan shows he is not a large baby but will see how the other growth scans go. I have one on Tuesday and then the next one is around 32 weeks so 2 weeks after my 4d bonding scan. 
He cud see I've been itching and was pointing it all out to the midwife. 
Can't see the piriton doing much tbh but it's better than nothing. 

Now sat in waiting room again waiting for the 2nd blood test. 
If I test positive for gestational diabetes I will hear by tomorrow. If I don't hear anything then I know its negative which I'm hoping it is negative. 

Got about another hour and a half of waiting for the next blood test then I can go get some food yay. 
Not had nothing to eat or drink other than water since midnight. 


@Catmumof4 hope ure is going good hon. 

Jeeeez sat In this waiting room and some of these womon bumps are huuuuge. Make me look small lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hopefully the next hour and a half go quickly for you so you can go get your eat on! I hate being hungry. Fingers crossed for a negative test…. You don’t need that to be worrying about too. With bump measuring 28 weeks and your consultant saying baby isn’t big that has helped ease your mind???? At least you’ve got several scans coming up so they are keeping an eye. Has piriton worked for you before?

@Catmumof4 how are you doing?

hows everyone else doing? Anything exciting to report?!

mum waiting for the girls bunk bed to be delivered so hopefully we can build that when DH gets home. Still haven’t heard from the midwives…. I will call them…. Just find it frustrating that your left having to chase them up!!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladiez @Skye75 my ex is an abusive a hole and we r going through a messy court battle and he's attempting to go for custody throwing so many lies about and can't afford a lawyer so it's extra stressful. The wedding sounds perfect! 

@Suggerhoney and @Mummy2Corban thanks for asking after me :hugs: it was bloody horrendous! I had the first draw and she wanted to do the 28 weeks bloods at the same time but my vein collapsed (she used the same vein my midwife did 2 days ago when she got t the icp bloods) downed the disgusting drink in 1 (the one I had was raspberry really strong flavour and I hate hate hate anything raspberry) and told me to set a timer for 2 hrs and she would do the bloods then. I was fine for an hr I read and spoke to the 3 other ladies that were there but when it hit the hr mark I got really dizzy, clammy and felt sick so put the book away and just spoke to the ladies. Started to feel bit better until the end when she tried to get the bloods from the back of my hand but that didn't want to give any so went BACK in the previously used (twice now!!) Vein and got the rest I had 6 tubes taken in total and felt utter shit!! Iv had a sandwich and come to bed now cos just feel awful hopefully that will pass. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 sorry you had a yukky drink! Also not good about your veins! Poor veins! I guess at least it’s now done. Hopefully a little snooze and you’ll feel a bit better. When do you get your results?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 ugh my first GTT I felt just the same. So Ill and had to ask for somewhere to lay down or else I was going to faint!

@Suggerhoney glad yours was not as vile. They have changed our drink to just sugar water so no flavouring for us!

I will have mine July 5 but it’s just a hoop to jump through so I can be positive on paper and get a referral to the shit all useless Gd clinic at the hospital. I already know I have it for the 4th time from self monitoring.


Actually it’s really getting to me today, and I was quite upset with not being able to eat basically anything I want at this point, so my mom is trying to be helpful and suggesting things but she also knows nothing. Suggesting I eat 1200 calories a day… like I would die with that low amount. Anyways she means well and is cleaning my kitchen and bathrooms for me today because I’m melting down a bit and our house cleaner resigned 2 weeks ago. She really is lovely but just doesn’t get it sometimes. 

my eldest has a fever now too that we’re back from vacation, she travels so poorly all the time.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban ivbeen told they will contact me if I have it but no idea when that will be! I forgot to ask

@Reiko_ctu ivnever had it is there a way of telling without blood monitors? If that makes sense? I'm so sorry your having a crappy day! It must be hard your mum wanting to help but not really being able to- she can come clean my house if she wants, with me being so ill my amazing partner has picked up the slack and is pretty much doing everything with the kids and sorting the house when he gets 2 mins. I'm trying to do what I can but it just isn't enough and the house is starting to look like a shit tip!!
Had a sleep when I got home and after kidswere in bed had a bath but when I got out it all just got on top of me- how much pain I'm in the fibro the itching and how much longer I've got left 11-13 weeks of this I just broke Down. Normally I'm strong and my poor partner didn't know what to do so I rang my mum and she helped soothe it a little but the reality is I feel so so down atm. I gave in and took some of the morphine because I just needed a break and then I feel guilty but i can feel her kicking away and I said out loud how much I love her and I'm sorry to have to do that to her. I hope she forgives me. Sorry for the long post I just needed to vent to you lovely people


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu that sucks about not eating what you want. I think I’d really struggle with it. I don’t really have any advice as I’ve never dealt with it. That’s lovely that your mum is helping out with the cleaning! Sorry DD has a temp! I find it always wipes them out. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ah hun! Hugs! Sometimes you have to do these things. Maybe taking it to have a breather and a moment to collect yourself is what you need right now. Pregnancy can be a tough old ride and then with hormones on top of that! We are always here for you to vent! Don’t punish yourself… baby girl will be fine.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban aw u made me cry again LMAO thank u for that understa ding it's the same as what my mum said Lol!! Xx x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 aaaaw so sorry you not feeling well but I agree you can take what you need just to have a break. After all baby girl needs you to be strong for the remaining weeks, you were just refuelling and she will be just fine. 

I have been hit by exhaustion out of nowhere, wondering if I got perked up by the infusion and then baby took all the iron again. I have another 2 weeks till I have more bloods done to see what it’s doing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban ivbeen told they will contact me if I have it but no idea when that will be! I forgot to ask
> 
> @Reiko_ctu ivnever had it is there a way of telling without blood monitors? If that makes sense? I'm so sorry your having a crappy day! It must be hard your mum wanting to help but not really being able to- she can come clean my house if she wants, with me being so ill my amazing partner has picked up the slack and is pretty much doing everything with the kids and sorting the house when he gets 2 mins. I'm trying to do what I can but it just isn't enough and the house is starting to look like a shit tip!!
> Had a sleep when I got home and after kidswere in bed had a bath but when I got out it all just got on top of me- how much pain I'm in the fibro the itching and how much longer I've got left 11-13 weeks of this I just broke Down. Normally I'm strong and my poor partner didn't know what to do so I rang my mum and she helped soothe it a little but the reality is I feel so so down atm. I gave in and took some of the morphine because I just needed a break and then I feel guilty but i can feel her kicking away and I said out loud how much I love her and I'm sorry to have to do that to her. I hope she forgives me. Sorry for the long post I just needed to vent to you lovely people

Well there are symptoms but some people don’t feel anything at all. I feel so tired and just a bit nauseous if I have high blood sugar. Likely with all the babies you’ve had if you’ve had it in the past you would’ve had trouble with big babies! I’m sure you’ll pass so don’t worry!! If by some fluke you don’t then I can give you some meal tips - the GD diet the nutritionists recommend so crap and doesn’t work. New research is needed!


----------



## Skye75

daniyaaq said:


> @Skye75 oh that happens a lot. I’m family lawyer and had a boss who used to have to call that letting them fall on their own sword. Especially when it’s obvious dad can’t live up to the fuss they making.
> 
> I’m sure an elopement will be beautiful still. Know couple of people who’ve done that especially this Covid season and actually loved it.
> 
> yay for scan. Are the older ones excited about baby?

@daniyaaq well that saying makes a lot of sense, that's exactly what happened! now he just get on facebook and slanders the hell out of me with his partner claiming this and that. I've got them all blocked on socials, and only converse with his partner about the kids because he can't be trusted to communicate with me without carrying on like a prize pig. Mind you we've been split for 4 years this October. He is upset about paying child support, that is the main reason for him trying for custody and now he is extremely pissed off because he's stuck paying what he's paying. He's only started paying it for a year and a half when I lodged the claim. Ugh. 

My other two are excited about baby and happy that it's a boy, my mother in law however isn't as pleased about it being a boy lol she has 8 grandkids and only one is a girl lol. 

@Catmumof4 That sucks!! court is so stressful at the best of times, let alone when you can't get representation. I hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you so much everyone for your support I feel a tiny bit better today, I managed a little sleep last night and have managed just with my cocodamol so far. My partner just told me to get a nap because it's my daughter's walk around her new school this evening which I want to be my best for! Mazikeen is kicking away today feels like she is trying to reassure me cos she never really kicks during the day :lol: 

@Reiko_ctu thanks for the support I hope I won't have it because I'm awful with food if I don't like something I usually just won't have it!! 

@Skye75 wow what a douche! My ex pays nothing, still claims the child benefit for my son even tho he is living with me and says he has no phone for contact. I haven't heard from the court in 5 weeks. It's so hard atm because all court hearings are via telephone then u wait for an email with the details well iv had no email! So I have to call them but it is making my anxiety soo bad I keep putting it off then moaning at myself for being such a pansy!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 even so it still sucks you have to be dragged through it with virtually no compensation for your lost time energy or money. That’s the downside of it all I think. The system needs to do more to compensate reasonable parties and punish those wasting everyone’s time and money.


----------



## daniyaaq

Was DP birthday and organised a nice special dinner at my friend restaurant. I’m glad I was well enough to go but my stomach grew so much tonight. Anyone else feel like maternity pants/skirts that go over the bump suffocate? I love my tiny bump free and unrestricted


----------



## playgirl666

Had my 25 week midwife appointment today, nothing exciting lol, I did manage to get a pack of 4 nubby bottles with dummy in b&m today reduced to 4 pounds x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i can’t say I’m a fan of things being to tight round bump. I still wear normal leggings that sit under bump. 

@playgirl666 well that’s another appointment ticked off the list. What a bargain! Don’t you just love finding a bargain!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq i bought 2 flowy calf length dresses I’ve been living in. Still have some shorts and tops that are tight on the bump but they’re my 2nd choice to the dresses, so much more comfy on the bump. 

I’m feeling much better after a grocery shop last night where I stocked up on healthy carbs and also some low carb snacks like nuts that I can eat at any point. But I’m still so wiped from our vacation. It’s so hard being the mom, you’re still responsible for everything even when you’re away XD. I know DH enjoyed some down time and had very good sleeps at the hotel so that’s good. 

Today is our Canadian holiday Canada day, but it is a bit tainted this year as they’ve recently found probably over 1000 graves of indiginous people’s (natives) children whom the government forced away from their families into catholic run schools where they were abused and murdered, all around Canada. So everyone is kind of mourning our past and not super wanting to celebrate what a great country we are… it’s horrible to sit and think about it honestly. 

anyways we are not celebrating today. DH went to work and I’m still in bed at 10am and who knows what the kids have done to the house by now. We need to clean out under miss 8’s loft bed and move a mattress under there for miss 3 to move into her room. And then the baby will move in with miss 5 when she’s 6 months. Miss 3 and 5 have been sharing for a few years and now they are just at each other’s throats so even though we don’t need to make a change for baby until April likely I am doing it now in hopes it will make life a bit easier!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I need to catch up on the rest of the thread. 

I passed the gtt so I don't have gestational diabetes. 
Only unfortunate thing is I have to go back up the hospital tomorrow to have my liver function and bile acid levels done again because yesterday's was clotted. 
So just need to have them 2 done again but I'm happy I passed the glucose test. I don't think I cud of handled having gestational diabetes as well as possible ICP. 

I had another restless night of itching. 
The piriton didn't help at all. 
I had to keep applying the menthol cream buy even that only works for so long.

Spd is bad today I feeling like someone has kicked me in the pubic bone. Also my tail bone is sore and my hips and pelvis. 

New all the aches and pains were gonna rear there ugly head sooner or later. 
Kind of willing September to hurry up tbh.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> So I need to catch up on the rest of the thread.
> 
> I passed the gtt so I don't have gestational diabetes.
> Only unfortunate thing is I have to go back up the hospital tomorrow to have my liver function and bile acid levels done again because yesterday's was clotted.
> So just need to have them 2 done again but I'm happy I passed the glucose test. I don't think I cud of handled having gestational diabetes as well as possible ICP.
> 
> I had another restless night of itching.
> The piriton didn't help at all.
> I had to keep applying the menthol cream buy even that only works for so long.
> 
> Spd is bad today I feeling like someone has kicked me in the pubic bone. Also my tail bone is sore and my hips and pelvis.
> 
> New all the aches and pains were gonna rear there ugly head sooner or later.
> Kind of willing September to hurry up tbh.

That’s such great news about your glucose test. 

So sorry about the liver test! Is that just routine because of your transplant or is it to show that you can icp?

I’m so sorry about the itching and the spd. Mine is bad too but only when I’m trying to sleep of course. During the day it’s manageable. But the duration of the pregnancy filled with aches and pains and others (itching for you, blood sugar issues for me) etc is definitely going to make it a stretch to get to the end. Keep your chin up, hopefully it goes quickly xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your support I feel a tiny bit better today, I managed a little sleep last night and have managed just with my cocodamol so far. My partner just told me to get a nap because it's my daughter's walk around her new school this evening which I want to be my best for! Mazikeen is kicking away today feels like she is trying to reassure me cos she never really kicks during the day :lol:
> 
> @Reiko_ctu thanks for the support I hope I won't have it because I'm awful with food if I don't like something I usually just won't have it!!
> 
> @Skye75 wow what a douche! My ex pays nothing, still claims the child benefit for my son even tho he is living with me and says he has no phone for contact. I haven't heard from the court in 5 weeks. It's so hard atm because all court hearings are via telephone then u wait for an email with the details well iv had no email! So I have to call them but it is making my anxiety soo bad I keep putting it off then moaning at myself for being such a pansy!!

Yes I’m very much hoping you pass your GtT, I honestly wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy especially while pregnant. The hormones make it hard to just manage the emotional side of dealing with it let alone the physical side.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
I really hope u do not have gestational diabetes hon and u pass the gtt. 
I don't really know what the symptoms are for it because I've never had it. They test me because of medication I'm on and that puts me at a high risk of getting it. 
When I had the phone call I panicked because I thought it was to tell me I had failed the gtt. So I was relieved when she told me I had passed that but needed some more bloods done for the liver function and bile levels.
I'm sorry u have had it in the past hon. 

@Catmumof4 
Ahhh sweet please don't beat urself up. I'm having alot of pain in my public bone and tail bone and all around my pelvis and left hip and I take codiene. 
It makes me feel guilty when I take it but it's all I'm aloud for pain. 
I need to start cutting down but it's so hard when ure in pain. My whole heart goes out to you hon. 
Hope the next 11 weeks fly. I have 10 more weeks and when ure in pain and itching so badly it feels like forever.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> That’s such great news about your glucose test.
> 
> So sorry about the liver test! Is that just routine because of your transplant or is it to show that you can icp?
> 
> I’m so sorry about the itching and the spd. Mine is bad too but only when I’m trying to sleep of course. During the day it’s manageable. But the duration of the pregnancy filled with aches and pains and others (itching for you, blood sugar issues for me) etc is definitely going to make it a stretch to get to the end. Keep your chin up, hopefully it goes quickly xx

Thank you hon. 
Yeah the reason I'm having bloods done is to check for ICP. But because I had a liver transplant they like to keep and eye on that as well. 
But because of the suspected icp I will have to have extra bloodtests. If it is ICP then I will probably have to have bloods done once a week or once a fortnight depending how bad it is. 

Hopefully if I do have it my bile levels are not to high because I'm still way to early to be induced. 
I had to have my dd at 35+4 wks because I had ICP and pre eclampsia. 
And with DS I had ICP and was induced at 37+3 weeks. 

They are definitely inducing me at 37 to 38 weeks with this one even if its not icp. I can't got to the end because of my transplant scar and the pressure a larger baby wud put on my liver. 

Babies are ful term from 37 weeks, I think the only thing that happens those last 3 weeks is baby putting on more weight. But there fully formed by 37 weeks. 

Dh is still so sure I'm gonna have baby end of August. I mean it is a possibility esp if I do have ICP again and my levels get too high. I will be 36 weeks at the end of August so I wudnt mind if they induced me then. 
But hoping it won't be any earlier than that and hopefully no later than 37 weeks. 
I know they want me to get to as close to 38 wks as possible but I can't go on that long with this horrible itching. 

I'm scratching so bad I'm making myself bleed and of coasre it's always worse at night :-(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> @Reiko_ctu
> I really hope u do not have gestational diabetes hon and u pass the gtt.
> I don't really know what the symptoms are for it because I've never had it. They test me because of medication I'm on and that puts me at a high risk of getting it.
> When I had the phone call I panicked because I thought it was to tell me I had failed the gtt. So I was relieved when she told me I had passed that but needed some more bloods done for the liver function and bile levels.
> I'm sorry u have had it in the past hon.
> 
> @Catmumof4
> Ahhh sweet please don't beat urself up. I'm having alot of pain in my public bone and tail bone and all around my pelvis and left hip and I take codiene.
> It makes me feel guilty when I take it but it's all I'm aloud for pain.
> I need to start cutting down but it's so hard when ure in pain. My whole heart goes out to you hon.
> Hope the next 11 weeks fly. I have 10 more weeks and when ure in pain and itching so badly it feels like forever.

Oh no I know I already have it. No chance I will pass the test. I have had it three times already and I monitor at home until my levels start going up then I go for the test to qualify for the program but I don’t really need it because I can manage it all on my own. 

After taking 75g of straight glucose I will surely Have a level of 11+ at a 1 hr reading and 9+ at 2. 

So my diet is keeping to about 30g of carbs each meal or snack and making them whole grain, high fibre. If I eat anything refined like white bread or crackers even if I keep it low carbs it will make my blood sugar too high at this point! 17 more weeks to go lol!!


----------



## playgirl666

It does suck having GD I had it with my youngest which unfortunately turned into type 1 after she was born :( anything I eat spikes me even healthy stuff, I'm on insulin everytime I eat and a dose before bed, being pregnant does make it so much harder to get under control x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I am so sorry u have to go through this @playgirl666 and @Reiko_ctu. It's makes me feel bad because I take eating for granted.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney Thank u so much it's a battle with pain so it's nice to have someone else that understands (not good u have pain if that makes any sense!!) I can't reduce the codeine amount too much so after baby is born I have to stay in 3-4 days for checks to make sure Mazikeen doesn't have withdrawal!

@Reiko_ctu when u put how you have to have so many grams of this and that I just know I would suck so so bad at gestational diabetes!! 

@playgirl666 sorry it has turned into type1! That must be so hard!!


----------



## Catmumof4

As for me I'm 26 weeks today!! Min of 11 weeks and max of 13 left to go! It is soo going to drag!!! X


----------



## Catmumof4

Also want to add how sick and wiped out I feel. Majorly threw up before bed and now lying here feeling a little dizzy xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney Thank u so much it's a battle with pain so it's nice to have someone else that understands (not good u have pain if that makes any sense!!) I can't reduce the codeine amount too much so after baby is born I have to stay in 3-4 days for checks to make sure Mazikeen doesn't have withdrawal!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu when u put how you have to have so many grams of this and that I just know I would suck so so bad at gestational diabetes!!
> 
> @playgirl666 sorry it has turned into type1! That must be so hard!!


Same here hon. I have to stay in for 5 days after birth. Mainly because of the immunesuppresents I have to take because of the transplant 10 years ago. Also the codeine too although I managed to cut them right down by 3rd trimester with DS. I was only taking 4 to 5 every other day. I've tried cutting down this time but it's so hard with pain. 
So sorry ure sick to hon. 
Happy 26 weeks hopefully time will fly. I've got a feeling the next 10 weeks are gonna really drag for me. It was all going fast but now the pain and itching it's slowed right down. This week has felt like 2 weeks not just 1. 

Hate complaining because being pregnant us such a blessing but u do forget how painful things can get.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm walking like I've lost my horse hahaha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm walking like I've lost my horse hahaha

Oh my I’m so sorry… I feel the same with my waddle. But I laughed at your description lol!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Oh the waddle is real here. I wonder what I’ll actually be like when I’m in my 30s weeks when I’m waddling like this now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That’s what I said to DH the other day! My back hurts so I feel like I’m walking like I’m heavily pregnant


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my I’m so sorry… I feel the same with my waddle. But I laughed at your description lol!!


Hehe glad I gave u a giggle. Love to have a good giggle lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I just called the midwives! I said that the midwife had said she will call at 25 weeks and at that point we would book the 28 week appointment. The lady on the phone said you have to book them yourself! No one has ever said to book!!!!! She said there is a 3-4 week wait so she will get someone to call me. So I won’t be seeing a midwife soon by the looks of it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I just called the midwives! I said that the midwife had said she will call at 25 weeks and at that point we would book the 28 week appointment. The lady on the phone said you have to book them yourself! No one has ever said to book!!!!! She said there is a 3-4 week wait so she will get someone to call me. So I won’t be seeing a midwife soon by the looks of it!


Oh no that's not good hon. 
Hopefully they can squeeze u in sooner. 
I normally have to book my midwife appointments but my midwife booked the one for next week. 



So had my blood done again to check bile acid and liver function. They said if they are elevated they will prob call me tomorrow. 
Had another very itchy night. 


Did a very final 2nd tri bump pic in the hospital loo. Not feeling as big today 
Also had my whooping cough vaccine and she hit something hard must of been bone so now it's all sore. 

Acid reflux was full on last night too. 
Had a lovely surprise at the hospital Tho. My cousin was there and she's 25 weeks pregnant with a girl I'm so happy and excited were both having babies that will be the same age. 
This is her first bless her. 

Any way this me today 27+6 weeks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I just called the midwives! I said that the midwife had said she will call at 25 weeks and at that point we would book the 28 week appointment. The lady on the phone said you have to book them yourself! No one has ever said to book!!!!! She said there is a 3-4 week wait so she will get someone to call me. So I won’t be seeing a midwife soon by the looks of it!

Your midwifes have been appalling for booking you in. Mine booked the next call/visit at the end of the call.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney omg that was so funny about the missing horse I feel exactly the same and cutting down on painkillers atm is just not going to happen tbh!! It's excruciatingly painful to walk! Lovely bump pic!

@Mummy2Corban Your midwife sounds crap! Mine always books mine at the end of the appointment 

Afm today iv spent all morning asleep then went to get bits for tomorrow, we are taking my 2 and 11 yr old girls (baby is with my mum and the other 3 at their dads) to pleasurewood hills a smaller theme park in lowestoft. Im excited because this will be their first times going but anxious because my pain levels have been so bad! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney omg that was so funny about the missing horse I feel exactly the same and cutting down on painkillers atm is just not going to happen tbh!! It's excruciatingly painful to walk! Lovely bump pic!
> 
> @Mummy2Corban Your midwife sounds crap! Mine always books mine at the end of the appointment
> 
> Afm today iv spent all morning asleep then went to get bits for tomorrow, we are taking my 2 and 11 yr old girls (baby is with my mum and the other 3 at their dads) to pleasurewood hills a smaller theme park in lowestoft. Im excited because this will be their first times going but anxious because my pain levels have been so bad! X

Hope your pain stays in check so you can enjoy yourself. 

Just realised that your dd1 and my ds1 were born on the exact same day.


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet thank you hun, I added that bit to the timeline because my name was so off Lol! It's such a difficult day to have birthdays on!! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @topazicatzbet thank you hun, I added that bit to the timeline because my name was so off Lol! It's such a difficult day to have birthdays on!! Xx

Ha I am 26/12 so I know what you mean!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @topazicatzbet thank you hun, I added that bit to the timeline because my name was so off Lol! It's such a difficult day to have birthdays on!! Xx

I also assumed your name was that you have 4 cats not kids XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I also assumed your name was that you have 4 cats not kids XD

Same

@Mummy2Corban your midwives are shocking, really not giving you the care you deserve.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i am having sort of a similar experience with my midwives… just the fact their admin is really failing with the distance stuff. Every email I’ve sent has not been answered. My requisitions are never sent to me. 

they do book appointments so I don’t miss any weeks but they don’t notify me! Twice I’ve gotten the regular appointment reminders 2 days before the appointment and I had no idea it had even been booked!!

the midwives are great but the admin end is just suffering so badly. They have anew receptionist as the old one is close to retiring and I think she is just crap at it. Hopefully she grows into the role!


----------



## Catmumof4

O God LMAO I do have 4 cats so I suppose that will do :haha: my name is Catherine but everyone calls me cat Lol!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> O God LMAO I do have 4 cats so I suppose that will do :haha: my name is Catherine but everyone calls me cat Lol!!

I totally read that wrong. It definitely came as you a mum to 4 cats.:rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you look lush! Happy 3rd tri lovely!

@Catmumof4 everyones take on your name is making me giggle!!!

well a midwife actually called me back and I have an appointment on the 16th…. I’ll make sure I don’t leave without my next appointment. They’ve also moved out of the hospital now and into a GP surgery and only told me as I asked if they are still at hospital. Oh well it’s booked now!


----------



## playgirl666

I'm 24th December lol, it is hard having birthdays so close to Xmas x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lots of Christmas birthdays! Must be tricky with presents knowing what to get for a birthday and Christmas!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just received my order from patpat for some maternity wear and so happy with the quality and they were such a bargain. I ve just ordered 6 outfits for £30 for little man.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Super super cute! I was actually looking on there during the week and was wondering what the quality was like and if it was worth it! They had some super cute stuff for such a cheap price!


----------



## playgirl666

My in laws have ordered me 7 outfits from there, just waiting for them to be delivered, will show pics once I get them x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah please share! Also curious about sizing???


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was wondering about pat pat! They have cute stuff but so cheap I can’t believe it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My birthday is 17th December. 
As a kid I can always remember getting a combined birthday and Xmas present. Hated it lol. 


@Catmumof4 
I totally thought ure user name meant cat mum of 4 as in cats hahahaha. 
Glad I wasn't the only one. 
I love the name Catherine it's such a beautiful name. 
Pain sucks I still haven't cut down. I'm gonna try over the next few weeks but it's gonna be so hard. 


@Mummy2Corban 
Thank you hon. 
I have another 9 and a half weeks left max. 

Still been itching esp at night. 
Had my bile levels and liver function results and all normol still. 

I do remember with Tommy i was extremely itchy from 11 weeks and my bloods kept coming back normol' and it took untill 16 weeks for it to finally show in my bloods and I Was diagnosed at just 17 weeks. 

When I spoke to the midwife at the hospital she said it cud be doing the same this time. Like it is the start of it but its just not showing yet. 
She's told me to give it until Wednesday and if I'm still itching then I can phone up and they will get me in for more bloods. 

Growth scan on Tuesday and midwife Wednesday then thats it for this week unless I need to get bloods done again. 

Next week I have a telephone anesthetist appointment on 13th July to discuss the epidural in labour. 
I'm being induced so I definitely want the epidural and he's talk with me and find out when I wud like it. 
I wanna try and last as long as possible on just gas and air but when things get real bad then that's when I want the epidural. Gonna make sure they do a top up b4 pushing as well because I can't be dealing with that awful ring of fire. 
The pushing bit freaks me out the most. 

Then the next day on Wed 14th July I have another consultant appointment. 

Then on Saturday 17th July I have my 4D scan. 
Think we're aloud 3 people to come with so thinking of taking my nanna along as well as DH. 
Unfortunately kids can't come. No kids under 16 aloud. 
But it's OK at least I will have photos to show them when we get back. 



So happy to finally be in 3rd trimester. This one is my favourite because so much goes on and it's just so exciting getting all ready for the baby. 

Can't wait to get to 34 weeks then I can pack my hospital bags. 

Done all the house work today and providing I'm feeling ok tomorrow' I'm gonna go through Tommy's newborn stuff and wash it all. 

Need to go into town in the week and get some bits for mine and babies hospital bags..
And then it's just a case of making sure we have everything. 
Definitely wanna be all done and sorted and packed by 34 weeks then I can spend my last 3 weeks chilling a bit.


----------



## Catmumof4

Haha o dear I really need to change my name on here Lol!! 

I love Xmas sooo much bit glad I don't share it lol

@Suggerhoney Sorry the bloods took you no closer to the truth!! But yey for 3rd tri I'm very jealous Lol!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Also what's patpat? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney the itching sounds horrible! I’m so sorry you have to deal with that. Wonder how much baby boy would have grown this time round! You must have to pack so much stuff if you have to stay in a while. Do you ever get a private room or are you on a ward? Please share hospital bag packing pictures! Love seeing these things! Gets me all excited! I’ll probably try get mine done for 37 weeks just encase but I fully expect baby will be late… will be shocked if baby comes early!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm meticulous in packing but always looks a mess... organised chaos lol x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 patpat is a clothed website! I’ve not looked at the maternity stuff but some of the baby stuff is super cute and so cheap! We aren’t far behind so won’t be long till we are in the 3rd tri!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha! Well main thing is you know where everything is right?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet Must have a look! How much is delivery?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> @topazicatzbet Must have a look! How much is delivery?

It's free if you spend over £25. Didn't take too long either I ordered my maternity things 25th june. I just looked at each item and worked out the size to order going my the measurements. I'm hoping the baby stuff is just as good. 

V Day for me today. Yay.


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet happy v day


----------



## playgirl666

Here's bump at 25 weeks x


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats on v day @topazicatzbet 

Beautiful bump @playgirl666


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet yay to V day!!! Great milestone to reach! 

@playgirl666 lovely bump chick x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thought I'd do a v day bump pic. Survived the weekend at work now have 2 days off but ds2 bubble has burst so I'm having to home school him which is a nightmare.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hello bump! Looking lovely! Ah that’s not good his bubble burst (I like that description) don’t enjoy home schooling! They haven’t got much time left at school anyway!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for V day @topazicatzbet such a great mile stone.

@Mummy2Corban
Unfortunately u have to pay to get a room on ure own its 250 quid for 2 nights so 5 nights wud be pricey.
So it probably be a ward for me unless there full and I get a room of my own.
Normally when womon get induced they get induced on the ward and get moved to delivery when they are having strong contractions.

But because I'm high risk I will go straight to a delivery suite and be induced there.
Think I prefer that tbh.


The itching hasn't been so bad today but still not itch free.

Was kept awake nearly all night by baby kicking and stretching. So strong now.

My nanna came over today and she doesn't think I'm that big this time. She said I'm alot smaller than I was last time. She also said I've dropped which I've noticed too.
Hoping he isn't making any plans to come early. I want him to stay put untill at least 36 weeks.

Braxton hicks have picked up. I get loads now. Some are a bit uncomfortable but not painful.

Be interesting to see how much he weighs now.
Going by my ticker he should be be 2 and a half lbs. Watch him be about 3lbs something lol.



Lovely bumps @playgirl666 and @topazicatzbet. 

Will try and get some pics of my packing when I do it hehe.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney wow! I didn’t know you had to pay for those rooms! At least if you go straight to delivery you get a room to yourself for a while. I’ve only stayed on the ward when I had my first. 

wonder how much little man will weigh?! My bump is lower this time as I’ve usually been able to wear my jeans and jean shorts till a few weeks before baby arrives but I’m really struggling so I think my bump is just lower this time round?!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban thanks hun 

@topazicatzbet yey for v day!!

@Suggerhoney I'm weird I prefer being on the ward to in a room, I put it down to how much chaos I live in it is too odd to me to be locked away Lol!! Glad the itching has calmed down but sorry baby is kicking hard! Having an anterior placenta I thought kicks etc would be lessened but she is so so strong!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is everyone!? Any appointment this week ladies?


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban Nope not this week going to try use it to rest up before the chaos of the summer holidays!! 
Luckily in Norfolk they are offering a scheme to those eligible for free school meals of basically summer school, so all of Aug mon-fri 9-1pm the older 4 are there so I get a few hrs reprieve Lol!! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Think I’m definitely in the better side of sickness forgot my morning pills, felt yucky all day but not sick, didn’t even realise till now at 6pm.

my obligatory fortnightly midwife appointment is next week. Otherwise just trying to soak up my last week of peace. Girls are due back this weekend.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yeah we had that email but we don’t get free school dinners so I can’t send mine!!! Dam it!!!!! Haha! At least a portion of the day they will be busy. I just hope this weather improves as we usually try go out for walks and picnics but the picnics won’t be happening if this weather stays like this. 

@daniyaaq yay for no sickness!!!! Even though the feeling yucky still sucks. A few more days of peace and quiet!!!! Today I just have my 2 year old at home so that’s as quiet as my house gets!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

27 week bump! Always looks much bigger in a picture like that. When I take a full body one it doesn’t look as big! But defo feeling the strain of putting on shoes etc! Haha!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great bump. I now have both older kids at home. at least I have no school run but back to home schooling 2 with a 3 year old running around and juggling work. Thankfully it's only for this week.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban thats a cute bump. And you can still wear jeans. My little man refuses to move up and so wearing pants of any kind is uncomfortable and it’s hard being winter here.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Great bump. I now have both older kids at home. at least I have no school run but back to home schooling 2 with a 3 year old running around and juggling work. Thankfully it's only for this week.

Homeschooling was the worst part of Covid. I had to juggle full time work homeschooling the older one and occupying DD2 for most of last year. I didn’t enjoy it one bit.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq well yes I’m wearing them but they only get done up when I leave the house!!!! I found homeschooling hard! Trying to give my time over 5 children was not fun but having to work too!!! Hats off to you.

@topazicatzbet well hopefully it’s not to bad of a week for you. And again hats off to you having to work between it too!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh sorry ladies haven’t caught up. Just taking my glucose test and the drink was awful. Like drinking a liquid coffee sweetener from a coffee shop lol. I’ve always at least had an orange flavour but this one was unflavoured. I’m burping it back up and it’s awful!! Feel tired and dizzy. 

17 more weeks and I feel it’s really dragging now tbh! Also I’m not carrying nicely with this baby I look right fat compared to my other baby bellies that popped so nicely! This one is just spread all over my back and abdomen :/


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow @Mummy2Corban ure bump has really popped now. I'm not sure but I think ures is bigger than mine. I got big quick but I feel the last few weeks it's just stopped growing. 
Waiting to pop again. 
I'm definitely smaller with this one and it's weird how I didn't feel any movements untill 19 weeks even tho my placenta is at the back. I felt them earlier with DS and that was anterior placenta. 
I actually don't feel big at all. I thought I was gonna be massive by now. 

28+2 days 


Ignore my disgusting skin its from all the scratching.


----------



## Suggerhoney

The big scar is from the liver transplant. 


Only appointments I have this week are. 
Covid test tomorrow at 2:25pm and then growth scan at 3:25pm. 
Wednesday I have midwife and then nothing for the rest of the week. It I'm still itchy Wednesday tho they want me to ring and get more bloods done. So may have another appointment for that booked in this week. Still scratching and making myself bleed](*,)


@daniyaaq so glad ure feeling better now hon. 


How is everyone else doing. 


Mummy2Corban it's it's crap thei make us pay for a privet room. It never used to be like that. 

When I had Tommy was given a room on my own. But they moved me because somebody else came in and wanted a privet room and payed for it so I got moved onto the ward. 

@Catmumof4 
I don't mind being on a ward either. I mean having a room If ure own is nice because u can have the TV on loud and stuff and u get ure own bathroom but I quite liked being on the ward and chatting to the other new mums.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh my! Your poor skin it looks so sore. I really hope it doesn’t get any worse for you. Wow lovely! That’s an impressive scar. How old were you when you had your transplant? I think your bump looks about right?! Will be interesting to see how big bubs is and what the midwife measures you at?

@Reiko_ctu that drink sounds yuk!!!! I’m sorry it keeps repeating on you!!! When do you get results? I think this stretch is a bit uneventful! Nothing much going on!!!

my back hurts a whole lot again! A lady stopped me at the park and asked when I’m due… she was shocked it was October!!!! I don’t think I’m that big!!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney oh my! Your poor skin it looks so sore. I really hope it doesn’t get any worse for you. Wow lovely! That’s an impressive scar. How old were you when you had your transplant? I think your bump looks about right?! Will be interesting to see how big bubs is and what the midwife measures you at?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu that drink sounds yuk!!!! I’m sorry it keeps repeating on you!!! When do you get results? I think this stretch is a bit uneventful! Nothing much going on!!!
> 
> my back hurts a whole lot again! A lady stopped me at the park and asked when I’m due… she was shocked it was October!!!! I don’t think I’m that big!!!!! Hahaha!


It is sore hon. I try not to itch but its so hard.
I was measured last week and was measuring 28 weeks so bang on. So should measure about 29cm this week. 
So according to Google and my ticker babies at 28 weeks should weigh 2 and a half lbs. 
I'm gonna be 28+3 so he cud be a bit more. Will weight and see. 

Having terrible diareah tonight but I think its the ICP medication doing it. It did it with my son too. 
But when I eat it just comes out like water. 
Hope baby is getting enough nutrients. 
I'm still not eating that much. My appetite disappeared a few days b4 my BFP and has never came back. 
I'm 10 Stone now tho so baby must be getting something. Pre pregnancy weight was 8st 12. So I've put about a Stone and 1lb on so far.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm not sure who asked now. 
But I had my liver transplant in 2011. I was 31 years old so 10 years ago now. 
It goes right across my whole body and up the middle. The call it the Mercedes scar lol.


----------



## sil

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. We took a lovely 10 day trip to the beach and the internet was awful there. 

On Wednesday I’ll be officially 20 weeks! So glad to be approaching the half way point. I also have my big anatomy scan on Wednesday so I am nervous but can’t wait to see her again. 

hope everyone is well! I will read back and catch up!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu sorry about the awful drink I’m not looking forward to mine, last time I did it I had the awful unflavoured drink too. 

i do feel this part is dragging so much too. I don’t know if I’m crazy or what but I found a house I like but will definitely need some work done on it, everything in me is saying do it, the logical side of me is wondering why I’m crazy enough to want to do Reno’s what pregnant.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh gosh Dani Reno’s are really truly annoying. I hate them. But my hubby DIYs so it takes double the time of a contractor. If it’s a place you love long term I would go for it and deal with the short term pain!!

@sil glad you got a holiday! So nice to see baby again soon.

My test results are in and… I failed by a lot lol. So I get to start at the gestational diabetes clinic sometime soon although they’re never really that helpful. Hopefully phone appts so I don’t need child care. I will probably just tell them I can’t do any in person appointments unless I can bring my kids. Which they won’t let me XD

gosh I can’t believe I still have 17 weeks to go… honestly I feel as if I’ll be pregnant forever. Even women I know who got pregnant a while before me I feel like, I can’t believe they haven’t had their babies yet! It is not goi g quickly and I am exhausted XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Knowing the real estate market and game probably won’t get it. The owner wants to sell quick, and the agent wasn’t forthcoming about most things I asked her in relations to ever offer owner would find acceptable and kept emphasising he just wants to be done with.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil sounds like a lovely trip away! Yay to the half way mark! Let us know how you get on tomorrow!

@daniyaaq i guess it all depends on how much you like the house and what you need to do. If it’s nothing major then I’d defo consider it. When we moved in here it was an elderly couples so we had a fair bit to do as it was all the original stuff. Also we bought at a great time so prices were low.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu sorry you failed the test! It sounds like you kinda know what your doing with it all. I’m finding it so annoying that you can’t go to any appointments with the kids! 

I’m trying to break this last part down into section so it doesn’t seem as long. Mine goes from now until they break up from school, the 6 week school holiday, then when they go back I’ll have 4 weeks left. DS2 starts school on the 15th so I’ll have some time with him and then it’s sort out babies crib etc in the last few weeks… I feel like it seems less time that way!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney thats a big scar!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah this last part is a bit of a drag. But I’ve got some busy times ahead, moving in August, then getting ready for bub, I’ve sat aside September to do all the shopping and running around. Then we have couple weddings and hopefully baby time. I’m convinced this baby will come in October, at the very least the last week. 

I’ve put my offer in, nothing left to do but wait.

Oh my the sciatica has arrived. All three pregnancies my right bum and leg have had such a hard time with this. And it’s just started today.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq good luck with the offer. 

Just had my whooping cough jab. Still not heard from a doctor about confirming I can have a c section. Looks like the midwife will have to chase it up when I see her at 29 weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> @daniyaaq good luck with the offer.
> 
> Just had my whooping cough jab. Still not heard from a doctor about confirming I can have a c section. Looks like the midwife will have to chase it up when I see her at 29 weeks.

Do you have any side effects. Told my midwife I was worried about it, never having had it before and she still thought it was a good idea to let me organise it myself. I’m worried I’m going to talk myself out of it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey i wasn't on yesterday so a bit to catch up on! 

@Suggerhoney that is one impressive scar! And your bump is a lovely size hun! Just right! 

@Mummy2Corban your like me! Baby steps! I'm hoping the kids being in summer school in the mornings will help the time go a little faster! 

@daniyaaq iv had the whooping cough vaccine a few times and the most you get is a bit of a sore arm like u bruised it. The benefits to baby are so so worth the little bit of discomfort, hope that helps xx

As for me I decided to move all the house around, it's my form of nesting nd my other half hates it! Having a 5 bed house and only 2 rooms aren't being done so it's taking a while!! I'm so ready for this to be over now! Not even in third tri yet!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq fingers crossed with your offer. My sciatica is currently on my left side…. Was a right bitch yesterday! I used to suffer from it as a child! It sucks.

@topazicatzbet I still need to book my whooping cough jab. Just not easy when you can’t take a the kids with you. That’s frustrating you’ve still not heard from the dr about your section! Hopefully you’ll hear soon.

@Catmumof4 my DH always says he knows when I’m pregnant that everything gets painted and rooms get moved about! We are waiting for carpet for our bedroom but then upstairs is done which I’m hoping will help relax my nesting because sometimes I think I get a bit nesting crazy! Hahaha! We aren’t far from third tri!! Nearly there!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Do you have any side effects. Told my midwife I was worried about it, never having had it before and she still thought it was a good idea to let me organise it myself. I’m worried I’m going to talk myself out of it.

I didn't have any issues when I had it with ds 3 so not expecting any this time. I was lucky and didn't have any from the covid jabs either.


----------



## sil

If all goes well at my anatomy scan tomorrow, I am going to officially announce. Took this photo of my kids for the announcement this AM so I can have it ready to go for tomorrow- “the original, the encore, the remix, mic drop”


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
I had it on Friday and it didn't give me any side effect just feels like ure arm is bruised a bit.

@Reiko_ctu 
Sorry u failed the gtt hon but looks like u know what to expect and do. 

@Mummy2Corban and @catnjosh20 
It's a huge scar I will get one of the front so u can see it all. 


At the hospital now waiting for my growth scan. 
Been into town and got some bits for my hospital bag some new pajamas and some other bits and bobs. 

Now just waiting for scan then can go home hardly slept last night so gonna definitely have a rest when I get home. 

Been googling how much baby should weigh at 28 and 29 weeks and he should be 2 and a half to 3lbs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Glad u had a lovely 10 days away at the beach hon how lovely.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I love that picture! Mic drop…. Hehe!

@Suggerhoney hope all goes well. Exciting you got some stuff in town


----------



## Suggerhoney

So baby is now 3lbs and on 70th centile 
Not worrying because I know these scans are not accurate. 
Next growth scan is on 3rd August and I fully expect him to be on 98th centile on that just like Tommy. 

Baby is head down and quite low and he is a double of Tommy. 
Really looking forward to my 4D scan now a week Saturday. 
He was opening and closing his mouth and his eyes just so cute. He has chubby cheeks.

He also definitely still a boy. 

The lady said do u know what ure having? And I was like yep its a boy unless it's fallen off. 
She cracked up laughing haha. 
She had a look and said yep definitely has extra bits hahaha.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney your scan sounds so cute! The 4d one is going to be amazing. I wonder if he will follow Tommy and be on the 98th. Good job his bits and pieces haven’t fallen off!!!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got a vip slot for the next sale and I managed to get some bits for this little guy and some maternity pjs! Hopefully they are as cute as they looked online!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney glad the scan went Well! How's the itching today? Xx

@Mummy2Corban I'm very jealous I can't afford a lot of next with this many kids so vip is never gonna happen Lol!! 

House didn't get a lot done today. My 2 yr old Evelyn just would not settle last night at all so was up A LOT. So this morning sorted the playroom and went for a lie down. When I got up was really sick then kids got home from school and my 11 year old Jasmine has been an absolute brat! Nearly had me in tears so sod the house was my thoughts ... regretting doing it now! I'm so tired but naturally my body won't sleep. I'm so upset and feel guilty for losing it at Jasmine. Worries I'm failing as a parent big time. And keep getting some serious pains in my womb area that are worrying me but could be due to stress or over exerting myself and don't want to get it checked because of how I was treated last time I went. Just so need this over and I hate saying that because it should be a blessing!!! :cry:


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> If all goes well at my anatomy scan tomorrow, I am going to officially announce. Took this photo of my kids for the announcement this AM so I can have it ready to go for tomorrow- “the original, the encore, the remix, mic drop”
> 
> View attachment 1100057

Love it. The mic drop. There’s a few of us here having mic drops isn’t it. I don’t even think we have a first time mom in our group do we?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 all the stuff was half price or less so it wasn’t to bad. I would defo keep an eye on that pain…. You really shouldn’t worry about calling them if your concerned. I know when they’ve been dismissive or rude it makes you not want to but if it continues you should. I felt the same yesterday with my 2 boys I got so angry with them and shouted and then felt like I’m a rubbish parent. I’m tired and my body hurts and they wouldn’t listen. Pregnancy is hard work. Big hugs lovely xx

@daniyaaq no I don’t think we do!!! Maybe a good thing with all the moaning we do! Haha! We might put them off!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney your scan sounds so cute! The 4d one is going to be amazing. I wonder if he will follow Tommy and be on the 98th. Good job his bits and pieces haven’t fallen off!!!!!! Hahahaha!


Hahaha I know rite lol.
Yeah I'm expecting him to be around the 8lb side of things when born.
Just seen midwife tho and measuring 29 weeks so it's perfect and matches with the scan.
I've told her all about my aches and pains and the itching and she said to push for a 37 weeks and no later induction. I have a tellaphone appointment with my consultant next Wednesday so I'm gonna bring it all up to hin because he is the one that decides.
Fingers crossed it will be no later than 37 weeks[-o&lt;


Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney glad the scan went Well! How's the itching today? Xx
> 
> @Mummy2Corban I'm very jealous I can't afford a lot of next with this many kids so vip is never gonna happen Lol!!
> 
> House didn't get a lot done today. My 2 yr old Evelyn just would not settle last night at all so was up A LOT. So this morning sorted the playroom and went for a lie down. When I got up was really sick then kids got home from school and my 11 year old Jasmine has been an absolute brat! Nearly had me in tears so sod the house was my thoughts ... regretting doing it now! I'm so tired but naturally my body won't sleep. I'm so upset and feel guilty for losing it at Jasmine. Worries I'm failing as a parent big time. And keep getting some serious pains in my womb area that are worrying me but could be due to stress or over exerting myself and don't want to get it checked because of how I was treated last time I went. Just so need this over and I hate saying that because it should be a blessing!!! :cry:


Awwww please please don't beat yourself up sweetheart. We all snap esp at the kids. I keep snapping at my 8 year old dd she can be such a diva sometimes and I just can't deal with it sometimes. 
Being in pain and tired definitely doesn't help either. 
Ure a brilliant mum hon. We all loose our patience from time to time. Hugs hugs and more hugs. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney let’s hope your consultant agrees. If babies are classed as full term by 37 weeks then surely there can’t be an argument not to induce then? Specially with all the stuff you have going on. All mine have been 8lbs so I can only see this one being 8lb unless baby comes early but again don’t see that happening either!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Ladies, looks like I’ll be doing reno’s soon \\:D/ I think I’m crazy but our offer was accepted.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq congratulations!!!!!! How long does it take for all the moving stuff to happen? Our friends sold their house in August but didn’t move till the March!!!!! When we moved it took about 6-7 weeks (but that was 7 years ago)


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq congratulations!!!!!! How long does it take for all the moving stuff to happen? Our friends sold their house in August but didn’t move till the March!!!!! When we moved it took about 6-7 weeks (but that was 7 years ago)

haha you scaring me I was hoping to do it in 2weeks. I’m a bit of a minimalist though we don’t have a lot of things at all. When we moved into this place, took about a whole weekend and an hour or 2 Monday to Thursday. Packed up the truck Friday. I had the whole house unpacked in one day when we got to the new place. Only thing I can’t stop collecting is books, I can already size up the packing of each room but there’s literally a shelf with books in every bedroom, living areas and then some in boxes in the cupboards.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq 2 weeks! That’s amazing. Wish it was that quick here. Sounds like you’ve got it all covered! Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I think you said your scan was today?! Hope all went ok.


----------



## sil

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil I think you said your scan was today?! Hope all went ok.

it is today! It’s at 2:30 my time though, so 3 more hours. I will check in after. Thanks for thinking of me the nerves are getting to me and DH had something come up so I am going to this one alone.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I went on my own too so I know the nerves your feeling. I hope all goes well and baby plays ball so you get all the measurements you need. Big hugs! Look forward to seeing your scan pictures x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Exactly hon. I don't mind going to 37 weeks at all but not 38. 
My midwife just said to tell him u was happy to go to 38 weeks without all the symptoms but now all these symptoms have started ure only willing to go to 37 weeks. 
Hope he agrees.
Mine and DH babies have been 
Ds 40 weeks 7lb 11oz
Dd 35+4 weeks 5lb 7oz
Ds 37+3 weeks 7lb 6oz 
So cud be another 7lb something but I've a feeling he will be 8lb something. I thought that about Tommy tho and was wrong so who knows lol..
Dh thinks about 6 or 7lbs hope he is right lol. 

@daniyaaq 
So exciting hon congratulations. Ure have to get b4 and after pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> it is today! It’s at 2:30 my time though, so 3 more hours. I will check in after. Thanks for thinking of me the nerves are getting to me and DH had something come up so I am going to this one alone.


Good luck at ure scan hon. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay @daniyaaq thats so exciting!! Congrats on the new place! Is this your forever home or will there be another move in the future?


----------



## sil

I forgot to mention - I am officially half way there!!! 20 weeks today! I think baby changed position because my bump suddenly shrunk and I look way smaller than last week. I was much larger at this point with my last pregnancy but I guess they are all different. One more hour until anatomy scan!


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I forgot to mention - I am officially half way there!!! 20 weeks today! I think baby changed position because my bump suddenly shrunk and I look way smaller than last week. I was much larger at this point with my last pregnancy but I guess they are all different. One more hour until anatomy scan!
> 
> View attachment 1100093


Good luck hon. My bump is smaller then it was just a few days ago but baby is already 3lbs so growing well. 
Not long untill ure scan now.


----------



## sil

All structures were good with the baby but she was measuring on the small side - 10 oz at 20 weeks and most of her measurements on the smaller side measuring around 18.5/19 weeks. They discovered a cord insertion issue that can cause small babies (I forget what it was called so I just called them and left a message asking), so I need to have growth scans every 4 weeks. We are away for the first one so it’ll be 5 1/2 weeks until my first scan and then every 4 weeks after that. My babies were always big (8lb1oz at 38 weeks, 7lb7oz at 37 weeks, and 9lb6oz at 39+6). It makes me nervous for her.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sil at least they are aware and can monitor it.


----------



## sil

Just heard back from my doctor. It’s called velamentous cord insertion. I’m trying not to google too much and worry.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney and @Mummy2Corban Thank u for that it was a crap time but had a much better day today! The house is fiinaly put back together! And I let my daughter walk home on her own from school and she was like a different person was so helpful and did as she was asked the first time!!

@sil I don't know anything about that but I hope little one keeps growing and is strong and healthy 

SO we watched the England footie and can't believe we won! Was so nervous my bladder nearly couldn't cope!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil Google is really a curse and a blessing. Hopefully Bub grown fine and isn’t too small.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu unfortunately they’ll be another move. We plan to build our forever home. Although to be honest I don’t even think that will be our forever home, I’m a bit of a here there everywhere person so will see.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil first of all super cute scan picture! I’m glad all looked ok apart from her cord and being small. Hopefully with regular checks on her all will be ok. Can only imagine the worry. And yes google can be great but also not so good. Will you be able to talk to your dr about it all?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 glad all is out back together! Also great that your daughter was in a better mood! These babies can be such monkeys at times.


----------



## Catmumof4

Last night the oddest thing happened!! After I posted turned my phone off etc I was lying in bed and suddenly felt realllly sick which in itself is odd I don't usually feel like that when food isn't involved, anyways then all of a sudden my stomach from the top of my uterus to my foofoo went rock solid! Scary hard then it eased and the sick feeling eased a bit and the only thing I can think happened is she must have turned either head down or breach!! But then I think she has done that a few time so now I'm really worried she is going to get stuck in her cord, a friend of mine lost her baby at 36 +3 because of that so I'm freaking out if I'm honest!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oooo that doesn’t sound like a very nice feeling! I’ve never experienced anything like that so I’m not going to be much help!!!!! I know it’s hard not to worry specially when you know people that have had such tragic things happen to them. 

Happy 27 weeks x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 happy 27 weeks. On my side of the world you would be in third tri now, is that same that side?

I’ve never felt that either but I know babies move around a lot at this stage so hopefully wasn’t anything concerning.


----------



## playgirl666

Got my Patpat order today, the clothes are lovely :) will post pics later if u ladies would like to see xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i thought it was 27 weeks but apparently its28 weeks!

@playgirl666 yes please share some pictures!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil how are you today?


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban and @daniyaaq Thank u lovelies :hug: 
I ended up in hospital this afternoon with pain and reduced fatal movements. They have no idea what caused the pains the actim partus was negative so not labour no signs of infection in my wee but there was ketones. I also got to be monitored which showed no movements etc until she bought me some really cold water then she woke up. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead with the tape measure so she wants to bring my scan forward so hopefully here about that soon. Hone now and trying to rest but it isn't easy. I normally think of 3rd tri as 27 weeks but someone on bnb got really snotty about it must be 28 weeks.... can't wait for it to be over!! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 yes please we want pictures.

@Catmumof4 sorry about another hospital visit. Glad bub moved and is all good now.

i really do feel like I hit 20weeks then everything just stalled. But I should get plenty busy when the girls are back hopefully that’ll distract me enough.


----------



## Catmumof4

Got a call today they want me in for a scan today at 4.50pm feeling excited but nervous about the results xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope the scan goes well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhh B&B is driving me nuts! Keeps doing stupid things! I write a reply and it deletes it and keeps logging me out! 

@Catmumof4 that must have been a bit scary but I’m glad they didn’t find anything to worry about and that baby girl started dancing for you! Great that you have a scan this afternoon… at least you get to check her over properly quickly. Hope all is ok. Let us know!

@daniyaaq yep not much going on really is there! I’m hoping with the 6 weeks summer holidays it might pass time a little quicker! Even though I don’t want to hurry through this last pregnancy I’m already uncomfortable so hey!!!

how is everyone? It’s gone a little quiet on here…. I’m hoping everyone is ok x


----------



## Catmumof4

I had the scan baby is measuring a week ahead but they aren't worried. She is still a she lol! Weighing 2lb 9 already bless her so I'm happy xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 im so pleased baby girl looked all good! Hopefully you feel some reassurance from that x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban time is just dragging for me and I don’t really have anything to add to the conversation other than moaning. Plus bnb keeps eating my replies every other time I try and comment which is annoying!!

The rest of my pregnancy will be consumed with tracking what I’m eating and blood sugars so it’s hard to not feel exhausted already. And extra appointments to check on the baby and blood sugars.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu B&B keeps doing the same to me?! It’s so frustrating!!!!! Yeah I know what you mean! This part is a bit uneventful! Specially feels more so with the lack of contact with a midwife!!! Even though I keep thinking that once summer holidays are over I’ll be 36 weeks! 

my eldest boy is in isolation as someone in his bubble has tested positive on a lateral flow test and the are still awaiting the results on a pcr test. The teachers upload onto a thing called google classrooms but because it’s so close to the end of term there really isn’t much to be doing. But my 2 little boys are enjoying him being home! So hey! 

We also found an 8 seater van so DH picked that so we now have a vehicle big enough for us all! It’s so much bigger so is so much easier to get everyone in and out.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm hoping our 7 seater will work well for us but not looking forward to juggling seats and pushchair. 

I ve just booked myself a pregnancy massage for the week I finish work. Something extra to look forward to.


----------



## daniyaaq

I upgraded to 7 seater in April. I’m still not getting used to how big it feels. 

I have 5 weeks of work then I’m taking a week off, go back to do 5 more weeks and go on final leave. Its exciting thinking about it like that.


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm the same with not having much to add other then moaning! Pain I have at the front of my pubic bone im assuming is spd is really playing me up and it doesn't help my partners kids from a previous relationship are here today (I don't really get on with them) so overall feeling really grumpy and fed up!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet we had a seat Alhambra with7 seats. We found it ok but on days out when you had coats/hoodies, picnic etc it was a bit squashed but then again we had no spare seats. A pregnancy massage when you finish sounds like a much deserved treat. When do you finish again?

@daniyaaq thats how I’ve been trying to think of the time. Breaking it down into manageable chunks as otherwise thinking of the full length seems yuk!

@Catmumof4 oh no! Go hide in a cupboard until they have gone! I hate all the aches and pains I already have…. And to think it only gets worse!!!! Hahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney is it your 4d scan today!??? Or is that next weekend?!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I think my partner got I wasn't in the mood today so he's taken them yo the park while I have a nap, he's just text to say it's raining but I haven't opened it because I'm currently asleep.... I feel bad but again just not in the mood at all!! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 that pain in pubic bone, it gets me everytime I’m on my feet for a bit. It hurts/burns. It’s my biggest issue these days. It buffles me that with each extra baby we deal with so many aches, shouldn’t it be getting easier.


----------



## sadeyedlady

SPD sucks and only seems to get worse :sad1: Only thing is it disappears as soon as baby is born. 

V Day today, I know it sounds silly but its such a relief to get here!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Happy v day @sadeyedlady. 
@Mummy2Corban I finish 14th Sept so I ve booked it for the Fri morning when all the kids will be at school and dh is around to keep the dogs put the way.


----------



## playgirl666

Sorry ladies will get the pics up soon of the baby clothes from patpat x


----------



## playgirl666

I'm loving my new bottle that I got today from my in laws :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yeah but I think sometimes if your not in the mood and you’ll end up getting annoyed/stressed it’s not a bad thing his taken them out. Even if it’s just for a little while it just breaks it up. 

@sadeyedlady yay for V day! It’s a good milestone to reach…. Feels a little bit reassuring knowing that your there!

@topazicatzbet so you’ve got to get through the summer holidays and then not long after you’ll be off! A massage at that point in pregnancy will be great I’m sure!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 cute bottle! Am curious to see the stuff from patpat!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 cute bottle! Am curious to see the stuff from patpat!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 cute bottle! Am curious to see the stuff from patpat!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 cute bottle! Am curious to see the stuff from patpat!

Me too, my order has just landed in Heathrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu B&B keeps doing the same to me?! It’s so frustrating!!!!! Yeah I know what you mean! This part is a bit uneventful! Specially feels more so with the lack of contact with a midwife!!! Even though I keep thinking that once summer holidays are over I’ll be 36 weeks!
> 
> my eldest boy is in isolation as someone in his bubble has tested positive on a lateral flow test and the are still awaiting the results on a pcr test. The teachers upload onto a thing called google classrooms but because it’s so close to the end of term there really isn’t much to be doing. But my 2 little boys are enjoying him being home! So hey!
> 
> We also found an 8 seater van so DH picked that so we now have a vehicle big enough for us all! It’s so much bigger so is so much easier to get everyone in and out.

Oh great news about the 8 seater!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My spd is bugging me too ladies, mostly when I lay down and try to get up again but thankfully not so much when I’m walking or at work. After today I will have 6 more shifts of work total but spread out until August 11 with some vacation in there. I’m mentally checked out already unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's the bits I got :) xx


----------



## playgirl666

And the rest xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

They are so cute


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 they are cute. What do you think size wise and quality? Would you order from there again?

I look forward to putting baby in a teeny tiny Halloween outfit! Hehehe!


----------



## playgirl666

Size wise they seem true to size and quality is really good, I'm definitely gonna be ordering more from there x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats awesome. I feel better about looking on there now! Might place a little order!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
So just caught up.
Sorry I've not been In here for a good few days been crazy busy.

Yesterday and today I've been on my feet from the moment I wake up untill about 8:30pm.
I did all my house work yesterday including the stupid hoovering to help DH out.
My 8 year old dd had to come home from school because a child in her class tested positive for covid.
We have to to now book our dd in for a test but have already done a home test which came back negative.

Been so worried because I know its bad to catch covid from 28 weeks onwards.
Just praying she don't start showing symptoms.
We do have a cold in the house tho (not covid) hoping she don't catch it because I will freek its covid.
So now I will have her off school for a whole week. Then she goes back for 1 week b4 breaking up for the summer hols.

Today I've gone through all of DS newborn stuff and washed it all.
It's now drying on a rack and seeing them tiny baby grows is making me just want to be 37 weeks lol.
Feel like time is draaaaaaging now.
29 weeks today so hopefully only another 8 weeks untill induction day if I can persuade my consultant to induce me no later than 37 weeks.

Gonna iron all the new born stuff when it's dry then put it all away ready to pack my hospital stuff.

8 weeks feels like so long away still.
Not been as itchy but still itching a bit.

@Mummy2Corban
My 4D scan is on Saturday hon so another week to go. I booked it for 30 weeks.

@sil
Growth scans are known for being inaccurate hon. I know womon that got told they were having a really small baby and end up having 9/2 10lb babies.
I hope the cord thing doesn't cause any major problems. I've never heard of it b4 u said.
Definitely do not Google because that can be the devil sometimes.
When I was diagnosed with ICP at just 17 weeks last pregnancy I googled and it scared me half to death.
Glad ure scan went well otherwise and praying baby will be a good healthy Size when born [-o&lt;


Not to sure who asked about 3rd trimester but here in the UK the NHS has it down from 28 to 42 weeks.
Some books and stuff say 27 weeks but the NHS and here on Baby and bump it's 28 weeks onwards.
Hope that helps.

Some of u ladies are so close to 3rd trimester now. It really won't be long now.

Feel so happy I'm finally getting organised.
I still have most of my hospital bag stuff In shopping bags so gonna go through all that soon and start getting it ready with the aim to start packing at 34 weeks. Gosh even that feels like ages away.

Sorry to all the ladies with pubic bone pain SPD is horrible.
Mines not so bad today but somedays its agony and my tail bone gets really sore too and my left hip area.

Think I have thrush starting again real itchy down there. Lovely.

@sadeyedlady
Happy V day hon.


Hope all u other ladies are doing good.
@Reiko_ctu
I'm so sorry u have to do all that it seems like such a pain in the butt.

Right hopefully I've caught up with everyone' u ladies move so fast haha.

Gonna go catch up in the September group now.
:pizza:


----------



## Suggerhoney

No bump pic today gonna hold out untill next week 30 weeks and do one becuase there hasn't been much change from the last few I've posted 


@Catmumof4 
Sounds like baby will be a good size hon. 
When is ure next growth scan?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney my eldest is in the same boat but we don’t find out for sure until Monday (the person tested positive on a lateral flow test) so if they are positive he will go back for the last 3 days. I knew you had your 4d scan soon but couldn’t remember if it was this Saturday or next! Only a week until you see his little face! Do you think he is going to be like Tommy? As stupid as it sounds it makes me feel broody looking at baby clothes!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq it gets me all of a sudden then stays for hrs! At first I thought it was round ligament pain. And it should definitely get easier not harder!!

@sadeyedlady yey for v day I had a little dance when I got there!!

@playgirl666 I love love that bottle I'm a huge Disney fan lol even in the process of getting a Disney sleeve. The clothes are soo cute. I was too worried about the quality to really want to get anything! 

@Reiko_ctu have you found anything that helps with the sod?? God i don't know how id cope working with this pain, the Drs think the fibromyalgia pain makes it worse but whatever the reason it sucks!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I have one at 32 weeks next xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney my eldest is in the same boat but we don’t find out for sure until Monday (the person tested positive on a lateral flow test) so if they are positive he will go back for the last 3 days. I knew you had your 4d scan soon but couldn’t remember if it was this Saturday or next! Only a week until you see his little face! Do you think he is going to be like Tommy? As stupid as it sounds it makes me feel broody looking at baby clothes!!!! Hahaha!!!


Haha its ok hon I'm useless at remembering anything I definitely have major baby brain lol. I have to have all my appointments written down on a calendar other wise I wud forget them haha. 
Think I wud forget my head if it wasn't screwed on. Lol. 

At scans and appointments they always ask my date of birth and First line of address and I'm like ummmmmmmmm lol. 

Urghh seems this Delta varrient is really on the rise. Its making me so nervous. 
I know there's been talks of a possible locek down In autumn/winter as well and that makes me nervous. 
I know I will have this baby in early September but I'm just hoping we don't get put on lockdown. 
I have to stay in hospital for 5 to 6 days after I have had the baby and the thought of not seeing my other kiddies and DH for a week is really making me feel anxious. 

Hopefully no lockdown will happen and they get this data varrient under control. 


Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I have one at 32 weeks next xx



That will soon come around hon. That's when my next growth scan is too. Well I will be 32+3. 
Think they check growth at the privet 4D bonding scan too. So will be interesting to see what he weighs Saturday. He's so say 3lbs now but I know its not always accurate. 
Was way out with dd and ds. 
Both were supposed to be big babies and were only 5lb 7 and 7lb 6. 
Ds was so say 7lbs at just 33 weeks. I was shitting myself expecting a monster 10lb baby. 
Had him just over 4 weeks later and he was 7lb 6oz. When he was born I was like where is the rest of him hahaha. 

Also my dd was so say 7lbs at 35 weeks and 7 and a half lbs at 35+3 weeks. 
Was induced the very next morning and the midwife in charge felt my belly and said a good 7 and half lbs baby. 
She was only a teeny 5lbs 7oz haha.


----------



## playgirl666

I have my growth scan on the 29th, got midwife on the 27th for the 28 week bloods, I no it will say I have low iron, I always do in pregnancy x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah I agree that the whole lockdown thing coming back and not having visitors etc sounds horrible. I really feel for the women last year. I’m not sure on the current situation with labour at our hospital with visitors etc. Hopefully all will be ok xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I actually get to see my midwife on Friday!!!!! Say what!!!!! I’ve been taking liquid iron as after the dr said I could bleed a lot after delivery and I’m usually pretty low on iron in pregnancy too that I thought I’d start taking it before it gets to that point.

I know you ladies have reasons for those scans but I’m a little jealous you get to see baby a few more times. Also interesting to see if any of the babies are actually what they say they will be!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’m so jealous too. I wonder if I’ll be offered any, chance I might will see. 

I see midwife again Tuesday, last time she said we will be organising everything for 25 weeks but didn’t specify what exactly happens then. Assuming glucose test, another blood test to check iron levels. I should get around to doing the whooping cough vax but trying to find time when I can take day off work, so many people in Australia complain they feel off or sick after it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i just thought…. I was a 10lb monster!!! Haha! 10lb 9oz! My nan was also 11lb something so I thought I’d have monsters too.

@daniyaaq yeah obviously I don’t want anything bad to happen but an extra sneaky scan will be good! I also need to arrange my whooping cough jab but it’s so difficult cause someone has to have the small people when I go! Hopefully all will be ok with your whooping cough jab.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

The heartburn has begun!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Yeah I agree that the whole lockdown thing coming back and not having visitors etc sounds horrible. I really feel for the women last year. I’m not sure on the current situation with labour at our hospital with visitors etc. Hopefully all will be ok xx

Haha honestly I wouldn’t mind if that happened by the time this babe came lol! I’d probably go to the hospital instead of a home birth so I could go a full 24 hrs without people visiting. All my babies have met their extended family within 12 hrs of being born and honestly I’m so over that. But even DH doesn’t understand why I wouldn’t want visitors the first day or 2.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So we aren’t in agreement over baby names any more and my DH literally said these words:

“I need to make my own list of baby girl names that I like”

Yesssss!!! I did it lol! I am getting him to contribute XD


----------



## Catmumof4

Having a baby last year was horrendous!! I'm lucky Bonnie was born 30th Sept so we had lifted a couple of restrictions but only 1 set person could visit in hospital over the 4 days I was in. I was glad for the first day but then I got really down about it x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i can see how frustrating that is! I think you just need a bit of time after delivery! Ahhhh what is it with names and DH! I said to mine the other day have you been searching for names and he was like no?!? Hudson!?! I do like Hudson Robert but thought we would maybe keep looking just encase! Nope! Not on his watch!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i can only imagine how hard it must have been! I’ve struggled with such distance from the midwives and how the scans felt. Can you imagine being a first time mum in this!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Haha honestly I wouldn’t mind if that happened by the time this babe came lol! I’d probably go to the hospital instead of a home birth so I could go a full 24 hrs without people visiting. All my babies have met their extended family within 12 hrs of being born and honestly I’m so over that. But even DH doesn’t understand why I wouldn’t want visitors the first day or 2.

I’m the same. With my first I had so many people come see us and I was so tired it annoyed me. Was able to avoid that when I had #2 only because I gave birth away from family. I’m hoping to do the same, I been thinking about ways to politely say please leave us be for a few days or weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m the same. With my first I had so many people come see us and I was so tired it annoyed me. Was able to avoid that when I had #2 only because I gave birth away from family. I’m hoping to do the same, I been thinking about ways to politely say please leave us be for a few days or weeks.

I would be happy with 24 hrs honestly XD

it’s so exciting to welcome a new baby so I totally get wanting to meet them as soon as possible but I don’t ever remember being at my sister in laws for at least a few days and they were at our place less than 12 hrs after the baby was born. When I was in hospital with my 2nd I think I delayed it till the next day by saying we were waiting to be discharged the same day she was born and would let them know when we’re home. 

trickier when you’re at home because people can kinda just stop by whenever not dealing with hospital restrictions… again my DH just doesn’t get the feelings of needing to be alone for a bit after delivery. He just wants to share the exciting news as soon as possible. 

also tricky that my parents live with us so they will know right away and it needs to be fair to all the grandparents. Ahhh!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu i can see how frustrating that is! I think you just need a bit of time after delivery! Ahhhh what is it with names and DH! I said to mine the other day have you been searching for names and he was like no?!? Hudson!?! I do like Hudson Robert but thought we would maybe keep looking just encase! Nope! Not on his watch!

Ha yes like we discussed it once and sort of agreed so it’s definitely the one… lol there’s a bit more time to try out other ideas isn’t there!?! I’m actually over the names I thought I liked so I’m happy to revisit… it’s tricky naming number 4 of the same gender tbh.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Happy V Day @Reiko_ctu


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu Oh V day!!!!! Congratulations!!

of course DH doesn’t understand, he’s not the one going through labour and how exhausting that is. 

delta is going wild I think we will be in lockdown or some sort of restrictions by October/November.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu Oh V day!!!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> of course DH doesn’t understand, he’s not the one going through labour and how exhausting that is.
> 
> delta is going wild I think we will be in lockdown or some sort of restrictions by October/November.

Same here. They say everyone here over 18 should be fully vaccinated by September which is a bit of a relief. What are the numbers like where you are?


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Same here. They say everyone here over 18 should be fully vaccinated by September which is a bit of a relief. What are the numbers like where you are?

We have one state here that is struggling with it. Numbers aren’t bad but they seem to be doubling by the day, we had 50 over weekend today was 117 so who knows where it will go.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu happy V day!!!!! Naming babies is hard and like you say the more you have (specially of the same sex) it becomes much harder! Plus not agreeing on names always sucks too. I have a feeling this baby boy will be Hudson but I’m still open to suggestions.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

And boom….. I’m in the third tri!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> And boom….. I’m in the third tri!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

Yay for third tri, I go in third tri next Sunday :) x


----------



## beagleowner

sil said:


> Just heard back from my doctor. It’s called velamentous cord insertion. I’m trying not to google too much and worry.

Hi. I found this post because I was searching for something else I wrote literally years ago. Just wanted to let you know my daughter had this when she was born 7 years ago and it scared the utter shit out of me! But it was totally fine. The problem with VCI is when it's not diagnosed until birth, and then in rare cases the cord will be in front of the birth canal and then it causes a problem. In your case it was diagnosed so they will make sure it's not there. Also, in some cases it can cause growth restriction--they can watch for that too. You need not worry at all. This is probably really common and they're just diagnosing it now because the ultrasounds are better.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban it wasn't too bad because I like a bit of space when baby is born but first time mum's must have struggled so bad!! Few days and I'm gonna be joining u in 3rd!!! 

@Reiko_ctu it's hard juggling all the different families I agree with u on that one and we decided on Mazikeen for a name but my mum was so shitty about it I'm feeling a little off but my partner really likes it which is difficult!!

I'm so over this now! Baby has dropped so low (I no when uv had a few they bounce up and down until the end) the spd is killing me!!! I keep dry heaving as Well so had to take some cyclizine feeling so rough!! X


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 when I say my baby has never moved up I mean it. He lives in my pelvis, all the time, every single ultrasound they have commented about how he’s just sticking his head there, he’s never moved I wonder if he intends to ever move. It’s not making me hopeful this spd won’t just get worse.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq omg that must be so horrendous!! I'm glad I get the occasional reprieve then! Iv not had spd like this before so it's odd!! Have you had any experience with almost constant on off contractions that aren't doing anything to the cervix? It's crazing me! At least the cyclizine is starting to work Wahoo x


----------



## playgirl666

Just had a call from my diabetic nurse, she said my levels are still above target and to up my insulin again, she said of we don't get it controlled then I will have a big baby, all 4 of mine have been 6ib odd, I couldn't handle a much bigger baby! Scared now x


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats @Mummy2Corban


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 when so you have growth scans? Hopefully you can get it under control so you don’t have a huge baby!!!! 6lbers sound good to me! 

I have no idea how this baby is laying…. I think I feel feet more so on my right side but often feel baby both sides of bump if I’m laying down?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for 3rd trimester @Mummy2Corban

Happy V day @Reiko_ctu



Been so busy ladies.
Think I'm nesting. Sorted out all my 15 Yr old and 10 year old sons clothes in there drawers they were a right state lol.

I've washed and ironed all the newborn stuff.
So it's already to be packed.
Some stuff is tiny baby
And some stuff is first size so I need to sort it out into 2 separate piles.
DS was in tiny baby for about 3 weeks then he went into First size.
I have lots of 0-3 too but he didn't go into that untill he was 3 months old. I've never had a baby go strait into 0-3 not even my 8lb 15oz baby it was too big. 
So gonna pack mainly tiny and a few first size just incase I have a 9lb baby which I certainly hope I do not.


@Mummy2Corban

Wow hon. I was 6lbs and DH was 8lb 9oz.

@playgirl666
I'm sorry ure Back on insulin hon. Hope baby won't be too big.


I have another cold which I've woken up with today.
Glad I've got so much done over the last few days.
Think I'm gonna chill tomorrow.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I'm the same she was head down at the scan the other day but I get soo many big whooses and feet or hands etc all over the place atm she like an octopus lol! Iv not felt her a great deal today tho which I'm trying not to worry about x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 I’ve actually been getting those contractions since 14 or so weeks I can’t remember now. They have not progressed to come with lower back pain. When baby rolls around and rotate my back hurts too. So far every check has shown no progression on cervix which I’m happy about.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban sooo cool you are third tri already!! Wahoo!! 

@daniyaaq mines the same. I blame my pelvic floor this time but honestly I practically feel the baby in my vaginal
Canal already. Definitely causes the SPD to be worse. I’m working on my kegels so I can try and boost that sucker up a bit higher XD. My midwife said it’s pretty normal for 4th pregnancy.

@playgirl666 sorry you’re struggling with your blood sugar. Could you cut carbs a bit more or is it more your fasting levels that are going up? I’ve finally felt a bit of hope with my numbers as I’ve made myself a really Clear grocery list and meal plan of what I can eat and my fasting are still ok. Of course GD is a bit easier to control than type 1. I just talked to my
Midwife and got my ultrasound results and she said baby is measuring between 10-50% so I’m glad my highs in the earlier 2nd tri didn’t cause too much weight gain - all mine have been under 8 lbs and would really like to keep this one that way as well!

I’m almost up to 130 lbs so up 10 from my pre pregnancy weight. Hoping not really to go over 140 tbh because I had 5 lbs I was trying to lose before getting pregnant lol!!

@sil my
Sister just heard back from her anatomy scan that she has marginal cord insertion which can turn into your kind… she’s absolutely worried out of her mind but I agree with what what said above, the diagnosis and following along with baby is key and as long as the drs know things should be fine - they will be prepared for whatever will happen to keep you guys safe! Apparently It is more common with girl babies and with first pregnancies too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So a few things, very grateful to have a good report on my anatomy scan and reach V day with our sweet baby girl!

We also decided on Meadow for a first name, I think. My DH had suggested Sienna or Madeline as well but they’re not my favorite so I think we may have agreed on Meadow and need to find a middle name now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beautiful names @Reiko_ctu and gald u have a meal plan all sorted. 
It's so good to reach that very important mile stone on V day isn't it. 
I'm looking forward to hitting the 30 week milestone on Saturday then I think its 32 34 and then 37 but not sure. 


@daniyaaq 
Ure nearly at v day now hon yay. 

@Catmumof4 
2 more days and 3rd trimester hon yay.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney yeah I’m nearly there. I love seeing you ladies ahead of me gives me hope. 

@Reiko_ctu love the name. 

I’m pretty sure this boy is going to be Abishai I can’t imagine us coming up with any other name. I might get DP to think of a middle name but otherwise that will be first name. 

had midwife appointment, and will be having consult with OB soon about my contractions, they becoming quite painful, my lower back gets really really excruciating when I have them, luckily they aren’t as often but still worrying non the less.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney yeah I’m nearly there. I love seeing you ladies ahead of me gives me hope.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu love the name.
> 
> I’m pretty sure this boy is going to be Abishai I can’t imagine us coming up with any other name. I might get DP to think of a middle name but otherwise that will be first name.
> 
> had midwife appointment, and will be having consult with OB soon about my contractions, they becoming quite painful, my lower back gets really really excruciating when I have them, luckily they aren’t as often but still worrying non the less.


I feel like that in the September group. 
Some of the ladies on there are so close now I'm pretty sure one of them has just turned 35 weeks. Gonna be baby pics posted in there in a matter of weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I like to stalk the September group as it makes me feel excited about getting ready for baby! Sounds like you have been busy! Bet it’s lovely seeing all the teeny clothes. Only baby 1 & 5 went into newborn but only for about a week so I get a few in upto a month and then 0-3 months. My babies get big quick. 

@Reiko_ctu I think meadow is a lovely name for baby girl. I do like Madeline too though. Awesome for V day and a good scan report!

@daniyaaq lovely name for baby boy too! At least you’ve both agreed to one! Hopefully your consultant will have some advice for you. Must be horrible having contractions and such a worry. I’ve never had any contractions until I’m in labour so I think I’d be very worried if it was happening before!

I’m just counting the days down till Friday when I’ll actually see the midwife. I’m looking forward to getting measured….. curious on this bumps size!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I still have 4 weeks til I see a midwife and I'm interested in the measurements too. I swear I'm much bigger this time round. I'm already getting uncomfortable at 25w.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet this is how I feel! Putting on shoes etc is already hard and my ribs are uncomfortable so it makes me wonder is this normal or is bump bigger?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban I feel like I shouldn't complain as I'm not suffering from spd or anything. Just feel really tired and having trouble getting comfy. Can't believe I have 14 weeks left of growing. I think I May be carrying higher this time. 

Will get a pic and post to compare to my 37 week pic of last preg.


----------



## topazicatzbet

So 37 weeks with ds3 v 25w with ds4. I think I may be in trouble.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ok I can see what you mean!!!! Love your dungarees!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet ok I can see what you mean!!!! Love your dungarees!

They were from patpat so only cost about £6. I ve always wanted some dungarees when pregnant but never been brave enough as unsure I could pull them off but they are in fashion now so i thought its now or never. 

My sons did ask what I was wearing though and if I was going to work on a farm..lol. 

I'm hoping I look bigger as I was about a stone heavier than usual when I got preg. I pitty over indulged during the prolonged mmc so hopefully that fat is adding to the bump. At our gender scan at 16 week he was measuring spot on dates. They didn't say anything at 20 week scan and I didn't get a report.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet £6! No way! They look lovely! And I love dungarees in pregnancy! Hahaha! Trust kids to say something like that!!!! I’m sure they would have said if baby boy was measuring much bigger. Maybe his laying differently and some extra water?! I don’t feel like this baby is big but I feel bigger?! I guess we shall see!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney yeah I’m nearly there. I love seeing you ladies ahead of me gives me hope.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu love the name.
> 
> I’m pretty sure this boy is going to be Abishai I can’t imagine us coming up with any other name. I might get DP to think of a middle name but otherwise that will be first name.
> 
> had midwife appointment, and will be having consult with OB soon about my contractions, they becoming quite painful, my lower back gets really really excruciating when I have them, luckily they aren’t as often but still worrying non the less.

I love that name!! I hope it works out. Honestly we are as Caucasian as can be so we can’t pull off any beautiful names like that without it being appropriation probably XD 

I love the name jasmine but every jasmine here is south Asian and it just wouldn’t work for my
Little blondies lol!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu what are your little ladies called?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Georgia, Maisie, and Summer @Mummy2Corban


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladies!!! I forget who put what and I'm feeling lazy so will reply to you but not tag ](*,)

I have a Jasmine who is fair (not blonde tho) but she was the first jas around here I think lol!! 

Some really beautiful names coming out!!! Love hearing what everyone has picked!! 

I have been having bad contractions for the past week as you all know so went in to get monitored as I hadn't felt baby move. Despite how rude and awful they made me feel they gave me some buscopan to help with the contraction pains and they been helping thankfully! I got told today aswell that I passed my gtt but only just with .2... I don't know the limits Tec to comment really but has made me wonder if I should have been offered a retest? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ahhhi think meadow would go beautifully with your girlies names! 

@Catmumof4 ohno! I’m sorry you had to go back in! It’s so rubbish that their attitude puts you off going! But I’m glad you did as it’s always best to check these things. I’m glad the buscopan is doing it’s thing for you. I haven’t a clue about those tests?


----------



## Catmumof4

Oh also I have my 2nd covid jab in the morning.. I'm more nervous for this one then I have been for any other jab. My partner had a bad reaction to his second that put him in hospital but no reaction to the first one bleurgh @Mummy2Corban just 1 more day left of second trimester everrr I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 come on third tri! Your so close. I hope all goes ok with your jab. Sorry to hear your partner had such a bad reaction to it.. that must have been scary!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i went to school with a Jasmina. I always thought it was more a European name. But the name you picked goes well with the others.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I forget who put what and I'm feeling lazy so will reply to you but not tag ](*,)
> 
> I have a Jasmine who is fair (not blonde tho) but she was the first jas around here I think lol!!
> 
> Some really beautiful names coming out!!! Love hearing what everyone has picked!!
> 
> I have been having bad contractions for the past week as you all know so went in to get monitored as I hadn't felt baby move. Despite how rude and awful they made me feel they gave me some buscopan to help with the contraction pains and they been helping thankfully! I got told today aswell that I passed my gtt but only just with .2... I don't know the limits Tec to comment really but has made me wonder if I should have been offered a retest? Xx

Well a pass is a pass! And the limits are there for a reason so I think you’re clear. But it can develop later on so it might be a good idea to get another test in 6 weeks or so, or just watch your carbs for the last few weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> Oh also I have my 2nd covid jab in the morning.. I'm more nervous for this one then I have been for any other jab. My partner had a bad reaction to his second that put him in hospital but no reaction to the first one bleurgh @Mummy2Corban just 1 more day left of second trimester everrr I can't wait!!!

My mom had a bad reaction to her 2nd as well! DH had his first dose and it was all good… I’m a bit worried for his 2nd!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Got a call to come in for monitoring and checks today ](*,) was really not prepared for hours of being poked and hooked to machines. I’ve been in a lot of pain but I’m also not really hopeful they will do anything to change it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Got a call to come in for monitoring and checks today ](*,) was really not prepared for hours of being poked and hooked to machines. I’ve been in a lot of pain but I’m also not really hopeful they will do anything to change it.

Like they called you this morning to come in TODAY? Isn't that short notice?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Like they called you this morning to come in TODAY? Isn't that short notice?

Yes. Apparently I do nothing but sit and wait for them to tell me to come in. I know very inconsiderate. Also talk about giving someone a fright for no reason, things like this should be left for real emergency.

sitting in waiting room now,


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yh was terrifying. They had to treat him like it was a heart attack so yh I'm scared but trying to be positive and maybe baby will have some immunity to her when she's born? Bonnie somehow got a positive covid test when she was about 3-4 months old and iv never been so scared!! 

@daniyaaq very inconsiderate but at least your hospital cares lol. Fingers xd all is well xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I know. I appreciate the care but at the same time the thought of having regular cervical checks is a bit daunting. If this goes anything like my previous pregnancies, it will slowly progress to being more intense and regular which means more checks.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq If you don't mind me asking why do they want to do regular cervical checks with you? The thoughts of that sounds horrible


----------



## Catmumof4

Just had the second covid jab!! So scary not knowing if it's for the best or not!](*,)


----------



## Catmumof4

Just had the second covid jab!! So scary not knowing if it's for the best or not!](*,)


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> @daniyaaq If you don't mind me asking why do they want to do regular cervical checks with you? The thoughts of that sounds horrible

I’m having contractions, not just braxton. They are concerned about my cervix dilating early, it did last time. I probably don’t need them to be honest.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> I’m having contractions, not just braxton. They are concerned about my cervix dilating early, it did last time. I probably don’t need them to be honest.

Thats awful, hopefully you won't have to stay long today.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats @Catmumof4 ! Fingers crossed your side effects are to a minimum. Im getting my second vaccine tomorrow


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hopefully they don’t decide on regular checks! They aren’t the most pleasant thing to have.

@Catmumof4 fingers crossed all is ok lovely


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq is it a speculum test to see or scan? 

Thanks ladies not even a sore arm yet I hope it stays like this!! What's everyone up to today? Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 hope you are OK after jab. I only had a sore arm again after my second and it was actually worse with my whooping cough jab. 

My pat pat order just arrived and very happy with the quality. I bought 0-3 months and they look very big. They will be no good for when he arrives. Think we will order some newborn things too.


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq is it a speculum test to see or scan?
> 
> Thanks ladies not even a sore arm yet I hope it stays like this!! What's everyone up to today? Xx

The speculum


----------



## topazicatzbet

Now I'm getting broody.


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet I'm waiting for that bruised feeling lol!! The clothes are gourgeous did u order off a website or app? 

@daniyaaq Oh bless your heart not nice! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> @topazicatzbet I'm waiting for that bruised feeling lol!! The clothes are gourgeous did u order off a website or app?
> 
> @daniyaaq Oh bless your heart not nice! X

My mat clothes I ordered from the website but the baby clothes I used the app.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 hopefully you won’t get a sore arm!

@topazicatzbet so so cute! Can’t complain at having to buy more baby clothes! I got my next sale stuff and I cried cause it was so little and cute!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq oh no! I know it’s for a good reason but that’s no fun


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> The speculum

I’d like to see the science on regular checks like that because my midwives told me it can actually irritate your cervix and cause more thinning and irritation!! Hopefully it’s not too often after today. Hope you get a nice result!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban come join the September group too hon we have a October lady in there and ure so close to me. Then u can be in both groups we need more ladies in there. 
I did suggest at the beginning when poor cupcakes had her mmc that the September group be a September/October group but because there are a few ladies due end of August and there group is a joint july/August group they felt like they were really far behind the other womon and also said how they wud prefer just a September group because its easier to keep up. 
So I just joined both groups. 
I love being in both. 
My original due date was October and I know its now September 25th but that's so close to October even tho I'm having baby early.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@topazicatzbet 
I see what u mean. I wud say ure definitely bigger this time. I see the other photo u was alot further along and ure not as big as that yet but not far off. 
I got big quick tho and now its tailed off. 
I thought i wud be ginormous by now but I'm not that big at all. 
Everyone keeps saying how cute and neat my bump is. 


I feel so bad that I still feel so comfortable and not heavy. I still have so much space between my uterus and ribs as well and I can still suck alot of my bump in without it hurting and at ease. 
Think the baby goes up and down because some days my bump look really low and other days higher.
I walked back from the hospital today after having some bloods done and that's about a 10 15 min walk and I walked up the school and back as well and nothing really hurts. 
My pelvis can get sore but it's feeling OK at the moment. 

30 weeks on Saturday. 
Looking forward to my 4D scan. 


I had a tellaphone consultant appointment today and I said I don't want to go any further then 37 weeks. Only because of the itching. 
He said we can discuss it at my next appointment in 2 weeks time which will be face to face. 
He was quite sympathetic about the itching bless him. 
He wanted me to get more bloods done so I went up there this afternoon and Had that done. 




Oh @daniyaaq 
Bless you. I'm sorry they have to keep checking ure cervix it really isn't nice at all. 
I really hope ure baby stays put untill full term and ure cervix doesnt start doing anything crazy. 



Loving all the names ladies.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I agree with sugger join Sept one lol!! Iv kind of joined them all just because I seem to have no life and get connected to seeing how people get on lol!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban I agree with sugger join Sept one lol!! Iv kind of joined them all just because I seem to have no life and get connected to seeing how people get on lol!! X


I pop into them all hehe xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am reading in most of the due date groups because a lot of us were TTC in the testing threads together! So great to see healthy pregnancies esp after some of them trying for such a long time!

@playgirl666 you’re on continuous glucose monitoring right? I'm annoyed at the glucose monitor the clinic wants me to use. I researched mine to find the most accurate one and it’s been great, if I retest I always get the same number. Super consistent. So the clinic gave me a new one that goes with their app and this morning it gave me a 5.5 fasting which I’ve never gotten so far, so I took it immediately again and it was 5.1. So inconsistent!!


----------



## playgirl666

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am reading in most of the due date groups because a lot of us were TTC in the testing threads together! So great to see healthy pregnancies esp after some of them trying for such a long time!
> 
> @playgirl666 you’re on continuous glucose monitoring right? I'm annoyed at the glucose monitor the clinic wants me to use. I researched mine to find the most accurate one and it’s been great, if I retest I always get the same number. Super consistent. So the clinic gave me a new one that goes with their app and this morning it gave me a 5.5 fasting which I’ve never gotten so far, so I took it immediately again and it was 5.1. So inconsistent!!

I'm on the freestyle libre sensor that goes in my arm, everytime I scan it the readings go to my diabetic team, before I got the sensors I was on gluocomen and I loved it x


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu sorry their machines are crap!! 

I made it to 3rd tri!! Wahoo!! @Mummy2Corban another milestone down! Now just 30 weeks, 37 weeks and section date to go for major milestones!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yes!!!! You made it!! Third tri!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i can’t wait to see baby boy in 4d! I’m wondering if by Monday when rules relax if they will let more people into the scan room. Hopefully your consultant agrees to a 37 week induction. 7 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i can’t wait to see baby boy in 4d! I’m wondering if by Monday when rules relax if they will let more people into the scan room. Hopefully your consultant agrees to a 37 week induction. 7 weeks!!!!!!!!!!

We relaxed our rules here and the scan places still kept all their rules the same :/. GL though!!


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies!:hi: I know it's been FOREVERRR since I have been here and honestly I haven't caught up on the thread yet, but I plan to this weekend just wanted to pop in and say hello as I'm sure some of you might of got worried. We're all good! It seems like this boy packs on the lbs by the day, even though it's just me packing them on:haha:
I did my 1 hr glucose test 2 weeks ago and unfortunately failed it so I went back and did the 3 hr on Tuesday. I'm hoping I pass but I also had gd with my last pregnancy so if I do end up having it again at least I have some experience with it. Other then that things have been great and pregnancy seems to be flying by. I can't believe we're in 3rd tri already, seems like just yesterday I was staring at the hpt in shock and now I only have a little over 12 weeks to go:shy: I'm getting so excited though! I can't wait to meet my first son:kiss: I will admit that I'm a little nervous for how Giselle will react to having a new sibling that she will need to share me with, especially since she is still breastfeeding and bed sharing..but we will be buying her her own bed next week to start working on that before her brother gets here. 
And we have officially named this baby boy as well :dance:
I hope you guys are all doing well, and I will catch up soon:flower:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I don’t think I have any milestones left to count down to! Just till my 38/39 week appt when I decide to get a membrane sweep XD. 

after my 2nd was 2 weeks early I said I didn’t want another 38 weeker because she was the most difficult to breastfeed but i don’t think I’ll have the patience this time… if they can do a sweep at 38+2ish I’ll probably take it! I’m mentally done already and I’m only 24 weeks!! XD. Keeping track of blood sugars is just mentally a lot. 

we’ve got 2 weeks of holidays planned now, then my last 2 weeks of work and starting up homeschool, then another vacation in September, and then the official homeschool classes starting up… and that’ll be about 6 weeks till my due date at that point so can only hope it goes quickly. I am exhausted though, truly. So tired and can’t pick myself up for anything.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Abii said:


> Hey ladies!:hi: I know it's been FOREVERRR since I have been here and honestly I haven't caught up on the thread yet, but I plan to this weekend just wanted to pop in and say hello as I'm sure some of you might of got worried. We're all good! It seems like this boy packs on the lbs by the day, even though it's just me packing them on:haha:
> I did my 1 hr glucose test 2 weeks ago and unfortunately failed it so I went back and did the 3 hr on Tuesday. I'm hoping I pass but I also had gd with my last pregnancy so if I do end up having it again at least I have some experience with it. Other then that things have been great and pregnancy seems to be flying by. I can't believe we're in 3rd tri already, seems like just yesterday I was staring at the hpt in shock and now I only have a little over 12 weeks to go:shy: I'm getting so excited though! I can't wait to meet my first son:kiss: I will admit that I'm a little nervous for how Giselle will react to having a new sibling that she will need to share me with, especially since she is still breastfeeding and bed sharing..but we will be buying her her own bed next week to start working on that before her brother gets here.
> And we have officially named this baby boy as well :dance:
> I hope you guys are all doing well, and I will catch up soon:flower:

Hey! I’m glad you’re in disbelief about third tri… I feel like I’ve been pregnant forever lolol!! Your youngest is still so little so I hope things go well with a new baby! I think little girls often love to have a new baby though as they are more maternal! Maybe she’ll surprise you xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I love your replies always so upbeat! Yet I made it to 3rd Wahoo 

@Abii I don't think iv met u yet, I joined a bit later on but hii! I'm jealous it's flying for you! 

@Reiko_ctu I'm so with you there! Last 8 weeks have been near on impossible for me 

Soo this spd at the front sciatica at the back and fibro in my muscles is really ruining my... well everything physical, mental and emotional health but really no idea where to turn. My gp sends to midwife, midwife says physio but huge waiting list so prob won't be seen, no point ringing dau or delivery suite because they only deal with emergencies... I seriously seriously don't know how much longer I can do this! Iv had to take cocodamol buscopan and the morphine this evening just to be able to settle. I can't get my kids to school, or do the shopping or go anywhere I feel like a prisoner. I'm so sorry for being a Debbie downer but don't know who else to ask. Posted in a couple places on here but really need some help x


----------



## Abii

@Reiko_ctu she is starting to like her dad more now it seems(sounds funny putting it that way but its true lol, she didn't like anyone but me for like her whole first year of life:rofl:) so I have a feeling when bean gets here she will probably distance herself from me, which makes me sad thinking about it, but then again I also know my milk will come back then and maybe she won't distance since she will have milk again. I've been dry nursing her since about 18 weeks:wacko:

@Catmumof4 it's nice to meet you lovely. I am so sorry you are dealing with so much pain, I have no experience with spd but I have heard many things about it from my facebook due date group and it doesn't sound pleasant at all:nope: I hope you can find some relief soon.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you hun xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 the only thing I would say is try a pregnancy support belt. You can buy them readily online nowadays! And a massage for the sciatic pain but it won’t last longer than a few days of relief.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
YAY 3rd trimester. So good to have another one of you joining me in 3rd trimester. 

@Abii 
Good to see u back hon. Sorry u failed the gtt. Really hope u pass the 3 hour one..
So weird they only do the 2 hour one here in England. But maybe If u fail they make u do a longer one I'm not sure ive passed mine with this pregnancy and the last two. 


Not long and ure also in 3rd trimester yay. Can't believe how close alot us are now. 
So exciting but also nerve wracking.. 
Getting a bit nervous about labour now. Just hoping it goes as well as it did with DS. 


Managed to get all my house cleaned and tidied today. 
I wanted to get it all done b4 the heatwave starts. 

It says its gonna reach 28c on my phone but that means more like 30c. 
I'm going to die.

Thankfully DH has set the hot tub up (keeping it luke warm so I can get I'm it) 
I'm definitely gonna spend alot of time in that and will also be having cool showers.

On Saturday after my 4D scan we have decided to get DH mum and step dad over and do a little bbq. So that should be nice.


----------



## daniyaaq

One more day till Vday. So excited. It’s my oldest birthday today and we went into a lockdown last night, trying to find a way to still make it fun for her. 

I so can’t wait to start buying things for the baby but just want to wait until we settled in our new house.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> One more day till Vday. So excited. It’s my oldest birthday today and we went into a lockdown last night, trying to find a way to still make it fun for her.
> 
> I so can’t wait to start buying things for the baby but just want to wait until we settled in our new house.

That’s so hard with the timing of lockdown! At her age I’m sure she wants friends over for a party. We have done a few lockdown birthdays now but we have 3 girls so it’s a bit easier, like we can play games and things and it’s not just 1 on 1 XD. We make ice cream Sundaes with loads of toppings to choose from, and play “pass the present” which is bunch of goodies wrapped in different layers of paper and if the music stops while you’re holding it you get to unwrap a layer… and balloons all around the house and sugar cereal for breakfast!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yeah poor thing wanted to go to laser tag with friends. Luckily there’s 2 other people in our house currently so she’s got someone to play with. I made them a nice hot breakfast, one of my chef friends will be bringing her a cake later on and they are doing a movie night in living room, which will be decorated with Christmas lights and they can have a mattress and sleep here.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney we have our hot tub set up too and it's been great for my achy back. We just set it lower this year and I always have a cool drink at hand. Planning to spend a lot of time in it this weekend just to keep cool.


----------



## daniyaaq

Parenting while pregnant is not fun, I feel so tired from today events and we didn’t even do much. 

whilst you ladies are complaining about the heat, it is freezing on my side, we are dead in middle of our winter, to make it worse it’s started raining too. I loved having a winter baby but I’m not enjoying winter pregnancy at all, so hard to find clothes to wear and ways to stay warm, I’m missing my electric blanket to bits but I just don’t feel safe using it.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq happy birthday to your daughter!! Sorry your in lockdown. I'm so jealous of you right now and your winter! I HATE the heat and unlike the other lovelies in here I don't have a hot tub :cry: 

SO I got myself a support belt off Amazon last night due to come tomorrow but prob be too bloody hot to wear it!! And my partner surprised me today my mum is coming to sit with the kids at 7 and taking me for dinner!!!!! I have 6 kids I seriously can't remember the last time it was just me and him going for dinner!! Very excited and has lifted my mood!! Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Ooohhh btw I was thinking about creating a fb group for the members of the Sept and Oct Nov mum's? After Mazikeen is born I won't be on here much but have come quite close to some of you? Would anyone be interested? :oops:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 don’t worry I don’t have a hot tub either…. But I do have a bucket! Hahaha! I’m happy for you to do a Facebook page as I’m not as active after baby too and would be more available on Facebook. 

@daniyaaq I’m not into winter really! I’m not good with getting cold! I don’t mind the cold before Christmas but after I don’t like it. We’ve had a lovely warm day today at long last! Just the right temperature! Happy birthday to your little lady! These birthdays in lockdown are starting to suck more and more for them. 

@Abii lovely to hear from you! Do you mind me asking what you’ve decided to call your little man. Hopefully baby girl will settle into having a new brother nice and easy. It’s always a worry I think. All but one of mine have just got on with it. No.4 wasn’t keen one but on no.5 (both boys though) but now they love each other and together they are totally and utter monkeys!!!! I always struggle with the current baby feeling pushed out but usually it all works out!

I’m now waiting on the midwife. I’m actually going to see a midwife!!!!! What the!!!! I know they don’t do much but hey it’s exciting all the same!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban if u add me on fb I'm catx thurlow (pic is me and my other half) will add U, I'm with u on the bucket idea haha!! Xx


----------



## playgirl666

I'm up for the fb group :) I have added u @Catmumof4 I'm carly lambert dread on there x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 added you! Forgot to say enjoy your meal! I feel you on never getting to go out together. We will be lucky for MIL to babysit ours! Think last time she did was 4 years ago!!? Hahaha! 

Midwife wasn’t very eventful but was nice to see one. Baby is laying more to my right which is what I though… seems to be head down. Measured 28cm so as I should! Everything else was fine. Go back in 4 weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks for the birthday wishes, lucky for me she’s still at that way too please she, I did all the worrying but she actually had a lot of fun, was happy with everything,

now I’m awake at 5, baby boy wakes me up kicking lately, I don’t know what I’m going to do if he’s born an early riser, I’m not a morning person at all.


----------



## Abii

@Suggerhoney I live in Las Vegas and I know for sure(thanks to bnb:winkwink:) that prenatal care is very very different in the US compared to other countries. I feel like our care is severely lacking honestly. I have never heard of a 2 hr glucose test, but it makes more sense to do it that way I think. I hope I pass, I'm about to call my dr office now and ask for my results so fx'd!

@daniyaaq happy belated birthday to your daughter! I hope she had a lovely day, besides being in lockdown:cake:

@Mummy2Corban his name is Levi Javier:cloud9: I know they will end up being very close since they are close together in age, but the newborn stage definitely is what has me worried. And the fact that I will have 5 kids :wacko: going from 3 to 4 was so hard for me, I hope it will be easier this time around lol:dohh:

@Catmumof4 I love the fb idea. I'm definitely on there more then here lol so at least I'll be able to be in touch more often. I sent you a friend request, my name is Harley Abegayle on fb<3


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all will add you all now. Just got home! Omg was some mega mega portions and seriously amazing flavours!! Think iv attached pics lol xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 thanks for accepting the fb request.
That food looks awesome. 


@Mummy2Corban yay for seeing a midwife and measuring well. 

I'm going to the shop early ton to buy a tonne of ice cream to get through tom. It's meant to get up to 28 degrees and we are having family round for a bbq.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Abii for me I found 2 to 3 the hardest! I then felt out numbered so the rest haven’t felt as hard. I’m not saying I breezed the rest though! It’s hard work with a newborn and a whole bunch of other kids! Haha! It all works out somehow though doesn’t it. 

@Catmumof4 that food looks amazing! 

@topazicatzbet like I said I was curious how big bump is but looks like it’s not bigger than I thought! Haha! Sounds like a plan! Hot tub and ice cream! Lush!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Pretty annoyed the diabetes clinic wants me to test 6x per day… not sure how long they want me to do that but it’ll cost me $500 if it’s for the rest of my pregnancy!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that’s pretty annoying though. I think pregnancy should be relatives free given how expensive babies are


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu that’s pretty annoying though. I think pregnancy should be relatives free given how expensive babies are

Yeah I mean we have the money, we’re fairly like, middle class here, so we don’t qualify for any support for our medications or anything (all our hospitals and dr and midwives are free though) and we are both self employed so don’t have private insurance benefits that employees would get… but it’s not like I want to spend that money on test strips. I would rather keep it in the savings account! I’m already dipping into our savings just to shop a bit over these past few weeks… stuff for the girls bedrooms and maternity clothes etc. Sigh. 

anyways hopefully I can test less frequently. 

has anyone been having heart palpitations at all? I am and I think they’re being made worse by stress. Not sure how I’m supposed to de stress with the kids With me all waking hours… my midwives don’t deal with heart things so I need to go to my GP :/


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu that’s pretty annoying though. I think pregnancy should be relatives free given how expensive babies are

Ooh happy V day!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu you would have thought being a pregnancy condition you would at least get help with the cost of the strips!! Testing 5x a day seems excessive :shrug: 

@daniyaaq happy v day :mrgreen:

6am here been awake an hr but soo tired, my brain just won't shut up got gardening to do today and I'm so tired dont know how much will get done... serious hot tub envy going on over here :haha::hangwashing:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq happy Vday girl! Get in!!!! 

@Reiko_ctu thats frustrating that they want you to test that frequently! Specially costing that much! With baby no.3 I had heart palpitations but they said that was due to low iron and low blood pressure. Not sure how to de stress with little people about!!!!!!

@Catmumof4 sucks not being able to sleep! I hate that feeling of being so tired and not actually being able to sleep. I’m with you on hot tub envy! Haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney eek! It’s scan day! Looking forward to seeing pictures of baby boy!


----------



## daniyaaq

Thank you ladies. It’s nice to hit vday. 

@Reiko_ctu i get palpitations too. Just being told it’s pregnancy related, low blood pressure. I also notice I get it if I have lots of cups of tea, so I’m assuming the caffeine is playing a part


----------



## Suggerhoney

Will catch up later.
Unfortunately we only managed to see his ear today because he was facing the wrong way and wudnt budge.
They have re booked me for 27th July so hopefully we get to see his face then.
He's 3lbs 9oz now but I know how out growth scans can be. All mine and DH kids were estimated to be huge and were small so trynhn not to worry.
I'm only measuring 3 days extra so not much and he is following the middle line.
Out enjoying the sunshine and just about to go in the lazy spa but will have a good catch up later.

30 weeks today yay hopefully only 7 more weeks left.

Here is his ear and cheek


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bump pic
27 weeks and today 30 weeks.
Think I actually look smaller now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Good to hear about the palpitations being related to low bp and iron for some of you ladies… I definitely have both of those things. And I did have coffee every day this week which was unusual for me so it was likely caffeine related. I will try and rest tomorrow and see if they still bug me and if they do I’ll call my GP on Monday. Try to relax and no coffee and take my prenatals to try and get my iron up a bit. I need to grab some actual iron tablets though.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban we got a pool today so sat in that after a day of gardening!! Was bliss, pain hasn't been too bad today at all so will prob kick my butt tomorrow lol!!! 

@Suggerhoney did u see the post about Facebook would love u to join!! Your scan must have been soo frustrating but at least they rebooted u free!! Ĺovely bump pics!

@Reiko_ctu hope the palpitations do one for you xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy 30 weeks lovely! Sorry baby boy wasn’t playing ball! Still a lovely little ear and cheek though. Hopefully next week he will be in a different position so you get to see his little face. Bump looks great maybe just a bit lower?!? But you know baby boys is measuring ok so I wouldn’t worry.

@Reiko_ctu defo try up your iron and less caffeine to see if that helps but defo call the dr if your concerned or it carries on.

@Catmumof4 after a day of gardening I think a jump in the pool sounds good! Hopefully you won’t suffer tomorrow.

we went for a walk and a picnic! Then had tea in the garden while the kids played. Top of my bump is sore today and uncomfortable so I think I’m gonna go to bed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow what a hot day but had a fab time with the kids playing in the garden with a water mat and some time in the hot tub. Then a lovely family bbq with all the family. I'm exhausted now though.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Mummy2Corban we got a pool today so sat in that after a day of gardening!! Was bliss, pain hasn't been too bad today at all so will prob kick my butt tomorrow lol!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney did u see the post about Facebook would love u to join!! Your scan must have been soo frustrating but at least they rebooted u free!! Ĺovely bump pics!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu hope the palpitations do one for you xx


Thanks hon. I'm Dannii-marie Arnold Slater on Facebook. Wud love to join. 





Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney happy 30 weeks lovely! Sorry baby boy wasn’t playing ball! Still a lovely little ear and cheek though. Hopefully next week he will be in a different position so you get to see his little face. Bump looks great maybe just a bit lower?!? But you know baby boys is measuring ok so I wouldn’t worry.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu defo try up your iron and less caffeine to see if that helps but defo call the dr if your concerned or it carries on.
> 
> @Catmumof4 after a day of gardening I think a jump in the pool sounds good! Hopefully you won’t suffer tomorrow.
> 
> we went for a walk and a picnic! Then had tea in the garden while the kids played. Top of my bump is sore today and uncomfortable so I think I’m gonna go to bed!


Haha thanks hon. 
Little monkey is moving about loads now haha typical. 

Hope we get better pics next time. 
Gonna eat and have a ice lolly b4 I go. That always seems to get him going haha. 
He is really head down so think my bump has definitely dropped but it just hasn't got bigger. 
Rekon I have to pop again soon. 



topazicatzbet said:


> Wow what a hot day but had a fab time with the kids playing in the garden with a water mat and some time in the hot tub. Then a lovely family bbq with all the family. I'm exhausted now though.
> 
> View attachment 1100369


Sounds lush hon. We have been In the garden all day too. In and out the hot tub and had a mini bbq which was lonely. 
Absolutely shattered now tho haha. 

Tomorrow is gonna be the hottest day of the year. Its saying 29c on my phone but it normally ends up being more so fully expecting temps to each over 30c tomorrow. 

Been drinking so much water. I don't normally like it but in this heat I love it. I have a big water bottle that I keep in the fridge. 
Keep wanting Coke too so had a can of pepsi max and also a bottle of fanta was lovely.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 

Ooow ooooow oooooooow ure 24 weeks. Yay for Vday hon \\:D/


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats on v day @daniyaaq !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is everyone? Anyone have any appointments this week? 

nothing much going on this week for me! My biggies breakup for summer on Wednesday so that’s something to look forward too!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

All looks lovely that uv been up to!! Not hurting today by some small miracle but omgosh this heat!!! Literally feel like I'm dying!!! It's 9pm and just gone round to the kids with wet flannels!! My poor 2 year old decided she was going to throw up totally out of the blue earlier which was awful so now worrying about her!! And I just know it's going to be a long night up and down bleurgh! Not coping well xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I have my consultant appointment tomorrow and the kids last day is on Thurs. Jasmine is very emotional atm because she moves up to high school this Sept x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 my eldest got a bit of heat exhaustion in our last heat wave. Just try and keep her cool tonight, she probably is a bit dehydrated and needs to drink! Juice and ice lollies tomorrow and some water to sip tonight if she wakes up.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I need to call my dr tomorrow to get an appt for a holter monitor but no idea when I’ll actually get to do it. We’re off on holidays wed-fri, work on Saturday for me and then off on holidays tues-fri again the week after.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks for the advice hun atm she is still sipping her juice but I'm so worried she will get dehydrated!! Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Nothing baby wise for me this week or a few weeks to come. Looks like I only see my at 28,34, 36 and 38w. My kids don't finish school till a week tom. (How stupid going in for 1 day) we are having a bbq on fri for ds2 b day which is a week tom. 

I'm so not looking forward to work this week, I think I'm just gonna have to gradually work my way through patients and if I have loads left they will have to sort something.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> How is everyone? Anyone have any appointments this week?
> 
> nothing much going on this week for me! My biggies breakup for summer on Wednesday so that’s something to look forward too!!!


I've not much on this week at all. I have a tellaphone appointment tomorrow with the neonatal mental health team and my midwife and I think one of the main midwifes at the hospital. Its just to discuss my plan. Like my induction and after care.
Then I have no more appointments untill 27th July. I have 2 appointments that day. I have a neurology appointment in the morning and then in the evening I have the repeat 4d scan.
Then 30th July my midwife is coming to do a home visit.
Then that's it for appointments untill August 3rd growth scan and August 4th consultant.



Catmumof4 said:


> All looks lovely that uv been up to!! Not hurting today by some small miracle but omgosh this heat!!! Literally feel like I'm dying!!! It's 9pm and just gone round to the kids with wet flannels!! My poor 2 year old decided she was going to throw up totally out of the blue earlier which was awful so now worrying about her!! And I just know it's going to be a long night up and down bleurgh! Not coping well xx

This heat is awful. :-(
Sorry ure little one Was sick hon. 
I've been giving my almost 2 year old ice lollies. I have to hold them but he licks them lol.


----------



## RachRav

I’ve been meaning to update you guys! Had my anatomy scan last Monday and all was well. Baby was on track and everything looked healthy! We managed to keep the gender a surprise. At one point we thought we saw boy parts and another point thought we saw girl parts . We will prob have another scan closer to the end since my last kiddo had shoulder dystocia. Attaching pics of our sweet babe!


----------



## daniyaaq

@RachRav good to hear from you, look at that cute foot.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

RachRav said:


> View attachment 1100402
> View attachment 1100403
> I’ve been meaning to update you guys! Had my anatomy scan last Monday and all was well. Baby was on track and everything looked healthy! We managed to keep the gender a surprise. At one point we thought we saw boy parts and another point thought we saw girl parts . We will prob have another scan closer to the end since my last kiddo had shoulder dystocia. Attaching pics of our sweet babe!

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## playgirl666

I haven't got any appointments this week, but I have midwife on the 27th, then my home visit on the 28th and my growth scan, consultant and diabetic team on the 29th x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I strained my pelvic floor doing a bowel movement today, and it was also sex night, very gentle mind you but gosh my whole vag is just sooo sore. Feels like I’ve been majorly kicked! Between the palpitations, shortness of breath, extreme fatigue, and pelvic pain honestly this is the worst pregnancy I've had! I’m a mess!! Hope the rest tonight helps as I’ve told my kids I’ll take them to the beach tomorrow… I will just be enjoying my beach chair once we get the trek from the car done.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu sex night?! Do u schedule it lmao! Can't imagine trying that atm the pain!!!!

At consultant appointment really hoping for some help or an idea of date!! Can't take much more of this pain x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 hope all goes ok with the consultant. Let us know what they say. How’s your little one? I can imagine that leaving school is emotional… specially after all the stuff over the past year.

@topazicatzbet its all a bit uneventful isn’t it! Just standard midwife appointments! Never understand why the schools do the last day like that! Why not say Friday? When do yours go back?

@RachRav what a super cute lot of scan pictures! Out of my 5 that we stayed team yellow I never saw a hint of what baby was! Glad you managed to stay team yellow! Exciting stuff. Awesome everything looks good!

@Suggerhoney i always love how many appointments you have! It feels as though you’ve always got something going on! And something to update us on! Living through you with all these scans!!!! Why does the midwife do a home visit? Same as you @playgirl666 why do you have a home visit?! I want a home visit haha!!!!!

@Reiko_ctu im loving on your sex night!!! Sex at this point isn’t so great after us it. We had sex the other morning and my bits felt the same! And yes totally make the most of a chair on the beach!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

29 weeks today!


----------



## RachRav

Thanks so much everyone!!! You guys are the sweetest. 

@Mummy2Corban Look at that precious bump! You wear it so well!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I'm very jealous of your lovely bump pic!! 

Consultant is amazing. The best iv had in all my pregnancies!! She really listened to me!! I'm to go bk on my amitriptyline but only 10mg and hopefully that will help control some of rhthe fibro pains. She was unhappy with the midwives for dismissing my pain so quickly, and because I only passed my gtt by 0.2 she wants me to do a week of finger prick testing to see what those results are! I did my pre lunch prick and it was 5.3 the instructions said it should be below 5.3 so I'm still borderline!
Also she agreed to let me have my section at 38 weeks!!!! As long as I have the steroids shot which I'm fine with! So that means now just 10 weeks!!!!!! 2 hands Wahoo xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 how good is it when you speak to someone that actually listens!!! Hopefully with that amount of meds is controls some of the fibro pain you have which will hopefully make a difference. Yay for 10 weeks left! The countdown begins!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was stalking a crib on Amazon and today it went down to £60 so I thought seeing as I’m 29 weeks today that I should order it!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yeey get it!!!! Love getting the major purchases.. it's odd in 1 appointment I feel a lot closer! X


----------



## Weemcb26

Sorry I haven’t been on much ladies just been trying to get organised and rest as much as possible, HG has reared it’s ugly head but I guess I should be thankful for a couple of weeks break from it. 

we went for a 4d scan on Friday, baby boy wasn’t playing ball so this is the best image we could get , hope you can all see it properly I had to take a pic quite far back or the image was to large to post on here xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Weemcb26 sorry you are feeling ill again. 
Baby boy is so cute, can't wait for my 3d scan in 3 weeks. 

@Catmumof4 glad you had a good appointment.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 hahaha! Well that’s great that I’m one appointment it feels that your closer to the finish line. I was going to get a second hand crib but on FB marketplace there about that secondhand so for £60 I thought I’d get it new! I shall stash it under a bed somewhere and make it in September!!!!!!

@Weemcb26 so lovely to hear from you! What a beautiful little face!!!! Sorry that HG seems to have reared it’s ugly head again!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> 29 weeks today!
> View attachment 1100406

Oh amazing bump! You look so fit and healthy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 well during our on pregnant life we like to dtd 2-3 times a week so we do “schedule” but it does get bumped sometimes. We had almost zero sex for her first 7 weeks of my nausea and then 1 per week after that a quickie! Beginning of 2nd tri I was back to normal Libido and now I’m just feeling awful 24-7 and so we’re just trying to work it in. It’s been a while for me DH so I feel for him! Especially when I can’t be bothered putting on pj’s and laying around almost nude at bedtime XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu thanks lovely! Not feeling fit and healthy though!!! Sex during pregnancy Is hard work at times! Can’t be easy on partners. During the first tri i was to sick and too tired to even entertain being touched. 2nd tri was mostly great! But now it’s tailing off again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@RachRav 
Awwwww the foot photo is sooooo cute and so clear. I'm so glad ure scan went well and yay for team yellow that will be a lovely surprise when u give birth. 
Wish I had the patience to stay team yellow esp now I'm so close but I have zero patience hahaha. 


@Catmumof4 
So gald ure consultant took u seriously hon and has agreed to 38 weeks. Why do u need the strriod shots? I will only need them if for some reason they need to induce me b4 37 weeks. Even being induced at 37 weeks I won't need the shots. 
Is it because ure having a section hon? 


@Reiko_ctu 
So sorry about the pain hon. My public bone has been sore the last few days and my tail bone. Feels like I've been kicked in the toosh and arse lol. 


@Mummy2Corban 
It's so lovely buying those main items I love it. 

I only had a tellaphone video call today with my midwife and the mental health team. It went well. My poor midwife looked so hot bless her in her uniform. 
I'm definitely gonna be staying in hospital for 5 days after the birth but I'm OK with it. 
Also been told I'm aloud 1 birth partner and that will be DH and only he can visit me in hospital unless they relax the rules more b4 I have baby.
Its gonna be so hard not seeing my other kids and esp my Tommy for 5 or more days. 
My DH won't be able to come and visit hardly at all either because he will have to watch Tommy. 
I hate u covid. 

No more appointments for me now untill Tuesday next week. 

Another supper hot day here 32+c it's horrible. 

I think we're due storms at the weekend and it's gonna get alot cooler. I can not wait. Got loads of fans on but it don't do much. 
Skin supper itchy tonight even tho I've has a shower. .gonna bath myself in that menthol cream in a minute. Will stop the itching for a little while. 

Not had any phone calls from the hospital regarding my bloods so all must be normol still. 

Really do hope my consultant agrees to a 37 weeks induction and no later. 

Sleeping has been near on impossible in this heat. 
So jel of anyone that has air con in there houses. That wud be bliss right now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Weemcb26 
Awwww lovely scan pic hon. U can see little ones face clearly. 
My boy wudnt play ball at all and we only got the back of his head and ear and cheek. 
I've been re booked for another 4d scan on 27th july and we don't have to pay for it this time. Just hope he shows us his face. 


@Mummy2Corban 
Ure bump looks so lovely hon its so bumpy. 
Can't wait to have growth spurt I've not grown at all for weeks now. 
Just waiting to pop again.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well my hospital has opened up visiting hours today. Dh will now be allowed on the ward 8-8 with a negative lateral flow. Hopefully it will stay that way or improve but with the cases set to sky rocket I doubt they will. Will be a shame the boys won't be able to visit the hospital but I hope to only be in 24hr if I have a section. If they change the visiting rules for the worse I may try a vbac so I can go home sooner.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Well my hospital has opened up visiting hours today. Dh will now be allowed on the ward 8-8 with a negative lateral flow. Hopefully it will stay that way or improve but with the cases set to sky rocket I doubt they will. Will be a shame the boys won't be able to visit the hospital but I hope to only be in 24hr if I have a section. If they change the visiting rules for the worse I may try a vbac so I can go home sooner.

I don't know how I will cope not seeing my other children for 5 or more days. 
And dh won't be able to visit me hardly at all because he will have the others to look after. 
I really hope they relax there rules b4 I have baby but I can't see it happening with the cases rising. 
I don't have any choice either' I have to stay in for the very least 5 days after birth :-(


----------



## Catmumof4

@Weemcb26 such a cute scan pic!! Sorry hg hot you again. Iv caught the kids bug and have d&s which sucks big time!!

@Suggerhoney I have to have the steroids because with a natural labour the gunk is squeezed out of the body but cesarean it isn't so it's to give her the best start and my consultant said it will keep the neonatal Drs happy aswell that we are doing what we can to stop a visit there. 

I too won't b able to see my kids for days I have to stay in 4-5 days post birth because of the medication I'm on so that will be hard! Wondering if me being sterilised at the time of section will make it hurt more? X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Weemcb26 such a cute scan pic!! Sorry hg hot you again. Iv caught the kids bug and have d&s which sucks big time!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I have to have the steroids because with a natural labour the gunk is squeezed out of the body but cesarean it isn't so it's to give her the best start and my consultant said it will keep the neonatal Drs happy aswell that we are doing what we can to stop a visit there.
> 
> I too won't b able to see my kids for days I have to stay in 4-5 days post birth because of the medication I'm on so that will be hard! Wondering if me being sterilised at the time of section will make it hurt more? X

My friend had her tubes out when she had her last c section and I don’t think it was any different for her at all!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve just driven to the late night drug store crying all the way. 

DH was supposed to pick up cat food (the cat has literally had zero food all day poor thing) after having a drink with his friend. Well he forgot. By the time he got home the grocery store was closed so had to go to the midnight drug store further away and he didn’t even offer. 

so I just got in the car and went, and just started bawling. I think it’s just the weight of dealing with pregnancy and the busyness of having 3 kids already that I never get a break from (not that I want a break from them tbh but I think we all need a break for our mental health). And realizing I still have 14-15 more weeks of this to go (specifically the blood sugar monitoring is very schedule consuming and stressful). It seems ridiculous to think I’m handling things so poorly I had to have a meltdown tonight. And how in the world am Ingoing to manage the busyness of having a 4th child if I can’t even keep it together through the pregnancy?

I’m a mess and I really wish I wasn’t.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu it’s ok! It’s totally ok to feel like this. I feel the same at times! As much as I’m excited for summer holidays I’m also dreading it! With no help, being a big round uncomfortable ball and being tired and snappy…. Im also scared about it.I end up snapping and then I feel like I’m an awful Mumma. My two smallest boys when together are a force to be reckoned with! I sobbed so hard the other day I could barely breathe and I too thought to myself what the fuck am I doing! I think emotions and hormones play a massive part right now. You know that you’ll cope when this little bundle arrives and even though it’s hard work you know it’s worth it. Please don’t feel it’s just you feeling this way! I’m right here with you Mumma xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney and @Catmumof4 its gonna be tough not seeing your babies if visiting doesnt change. It would look like they will impose rules again before long because all I keep reading about is this third wave etc. But hopefully they will allow some kind of visitors other than a birthing partner.

@topazicatzbet have you heard anything from your consultant regarding c-section?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Thats completely understandable. It can be so hard some days to keep it all in but I'm glad you let it out.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu sounds like you were having one of those really hard days and they can be very very hard and emotionally draining. You are not alone. Once baby is here you won’t be dealing with hormones, random pains and GD, it will be different and you will do great too


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu my partner can be so thoughtless aswell! And as much as we love our kids we all need a break sometimes. Just to remember we are people too!! I don't think men get that especially when we r pregnant! When baby is here all the pains that we r feeling , your gd and life in general will be easier because we can move! I described it the other day as feeling like a prisoner in my own skin. Even tho my mobility is bad anyway because of the fibro I can't do even more now and it is awful trying to rely on partners or kids etc... big hugs and thank you for putting my mind at ease!

@Mummy2Corban I feel cheeky asking so please don't reply if you don't want to, do you have a partner to help? I got an email last night offering the kids an extra mon-fri of summer school (9-1) and I jumped at the chance then felt crap because does that make me a crappy mama for wanting them There? I feel so confused about how I should feel...

I need a small vent because it has really seriously upset me!! I bought a £30 paddling pool for the kids on Sat brand new. Money is so unbelievably tight atm it was an extreme luxury for my kiddos. Anyway a friend came over Sunday with her daughter to play in the pool. My friend said oh we have a 10ft easy up pool that would fit your hoarde in better with pump etc we only used it once did you want to swap it for this one. My initial reaction was hell no. But my partner and kids were excited about it so I gave in. My friends partner came Mon morning to swap the pools. When we inflated the top ring it deflated found the puncture and used the patch (that was luckily still in the box from our new one) to repair it. Pumped it up this morning and found another hole!! I broke down and my mum leant me the money to get the kids a new one and going to use the repair patch from this one to see if it will fix the problem. But I'm so upset about it all. I tried telling her (I got really anxious) and she has tried saying the one she got from me had a puncture!! Her kid was in it the day before! Anyways rant over and I'm sorry it's so long but I had to tell someone x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 I’m one of those moms who take every opportunity to have my kids be somewhere else. I do a lot with them when I have them but honestly even they need a break from me. Don’t feel bad about having help there’s seriously no medal for being with your kids 24/7 and compromising your mental health.

but then again I was raised in an ‘it takes a village’ culture literally I’ve never seen a mother in my culture be the only person caring for her children 24/7. Now obviously I don’t have that community so I rely on schools, summer programs and my parents whenever they up to it. It’s respite and we all need it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 no not cheeky at all! Yes I have a DH but because I don’t work he does all the work so sometimes his days can be very long! And as he is self employed he needs to work enough for time off with for baby comes and then Christmas time is off. When I say no help I mean from outside…. Me and DH both lost our dads and well I don’t speak to my mum currently as she has mentally abused me, my bro and sis since forever and I’m fed up of it so I’ve distanced myself from her. My MIL offers no support either so for the 6 weeks summer holidays apart from a few days that DH has holiday I have to entertain these monkeys myself! I’m so sorry your friend has done this to you…. That’s really unfair of her to do that. It’s so frustrating when you have lots of children to entertain and something like that happens. People can be so heartless! Big hugs my lovely xxx

@daniyaaq i love the sound of how you were raised. When I become a grandparent I am so going to be hands on!!! Helping however I can. I had amazing grandparents I feel so bad for my children. And I totally agree that as much we need space I think I children need a breather from us too!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you ladies for understanding. She has since offered me my now somehow broken pool back to return to the shop. I'm just so fed up. And my partner is now acting like a dick. Took myself for a lie down as feeling over emotional and I'll and he decided to make as much noise as possible and is being a mob to the kids so up I get to go sort that


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 put him in time out for a bit! Hahahaha! Maybe you could return it and say it’s been up once…. And it’s already got a puncture!


----------



## Catmumof4

It's from b&m don't think they would. I just said keep it I don't care anymore just feeling like everything's got on top of me suddenly. I wish I could take my fibro meds so I can run around after the kids and not feel trapped in my own damn skin. I'm so sorry for being a Debbie downer. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 don’t be sorry! We are all allowed to feel shitty! Pregnancy is tough enough as it is and with hormones to deal with it can be very hard. We are hear to listen! We all have a moan and it’s good to vent so these things don’t become to much.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hug:to all those that need it. This heat really doesn't help all the other pregnancy issues does it. I'm so hot right now sat in my car waiting to go home. 

@Mummy2Corban, no I ve not heard from the consultant yet I'm guessing the midwife will have to sort it when I see her at 29w. I feel very abandoned this pregnancy. Thank god it has been straight forward so far.


----------



## Weemcb26

Wow so what a night last night ended up having to call triage as I just felt like utter crap and couldn’t keep anything down. 

4 bags of fluid, anti sickness jag and new meds to take him I was expecting to feel a million a dollars but nope now stuck with the most god awful headache and zero energy, when will this end!!!!

sorry for the rant just feeling sorry myself I think I’m still only 26+2 but I’m so ready for this HG to do one and I know the chances of that are now not going to be until he is here so I just want to fast forward time now I really just wanted to enjoy this last pregnancy as well hooo hum. 
On a plus note the girl up triage couldn’t have been any nicer and even convinced the registrar to give me the expensive anti sickness meds from now on, odansetron If anyone has used this? Please day it works long term xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet it’s been a bit sucky hasn’t it! I know the midwives must be busy etc but it still doesn’t excuse feeling left behind. Hopefully when you have your appointment you’ll get something sorted to talk to your consultant so your clearer on what’s happening.

@Weemcb26 oh hun!!! I really feel for you! Must be super tough feeling so icky. Hopefully these better meds will kick arse and leave you feeling a bit better!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Weemcb26 it sucks you are still so ill. 

@Mummy2Corban it just seems a bit nuts that I'm classed as a high risk pregnancy but have only really had the 2 scans and 2 phone calls.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet yeah it’s crazy! It’s a bit worrying isn’t it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks for the support u guys are the best xxx

@topazicatzbet I can't believe how little support your getting!! I know they don't like to set a date here u til 36 weeks min in case anything was to change but they can at least give you an idea of when 

@Weemcb26 omgosh that sounds awful! Glad your hydrated and fingers crossed the meds start working for you!! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> Wow so what a night last night ended up having to call triage as I just felt like utter crap and couldn’t keep anything down.
> 
> 4 bags of fluid, anti sickness jag and new meds to take him I was expecting to feel a million a dollars but nope now stuck with the most god awful headache and zero energy, when will this end!!!!
> 
> sorry for the rant just feeling sorry myself I think I’m still only 26+2 but I’m so ready for this HG to do one and I know the chances of that are now not going to be until he is here so I just want to fast forward time now I really just wanted to enjoy this last pregnancy as well hooo hum.
> On a plus note the girl up triage couldn’t have been any nicer and even convinced the registrar to give me the expensive anti sickness meds from now on, odansetron If anyone has used this? Please day it works long term xx

Oh you poor mama, that is a rough time. My nausea is still present but not HG worthy anymore. They should take no convincing to give you ondansetron!! That’s the first go to for HG!! But yes it is really expensive. The last time I went to the ED the dr gave me 4 tablets just in case my kids caught my stomach bug, which was so nice of him. 

being that you’re so far and it hasn’t gone away I’d say you’re stuck with the sickness till the end but hopefully it can ease a bit for you, I’m so sorry. I can’t imagine still vomiting at this point. I’m on the verge daily but haven’t in many weeks now. So so sorry!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling now?

@Reiko_ctu how are things for you today?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 how are you feeling now?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu how are things for you today?

Still feeling really overwhelmed. Tbh I would rather my family went on vacation without me and I could just stay home. Did all the groceries today and now have to get the house sorted as it’s a disaster!

but on the plus side I’ve had no palpitations in 2 days, which I am very thankful for. I’ve cut coffee though which I’m kind of sad about!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu sending hugs! Maybe you do need a little breather from it all. I know that’s easier said than done. Sucks having to cut out caffeine but I guess sometimes if it’s for the greater good then it’s got to be done!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

How is the heat over there now ladies? After our 40 degree heat wave a few weeks ago it’s been slowly cooling down and now it’s low 20’s and lovely.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Still hot! Temperatures 30°celcius which is just unheard of in Ireland. Nothing to wear so walking round in a tshirt and knickers. My work skype calls are now only from the neck up!!


----------



## Weemcb26

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh you poor mama, that is a rough time. My nausea is still present but not HG worthy anymore. They should take no convincing to give you ondansetron!! That’s the first go to for HG!! But yes it is really expensive. The last time I went to the ED the dr gave me 4 tablets just in case my kids caught my stomach bug, which was so nice of him.
> 
> being that you’re so far and it hasn’t gone away I’d say you’re stuck with the sickness till the end but hopefully it can ease a bit for you, I’m so sorry. I can’t imagine still vomiting at this point. I’m on the verge daily but haven’t in many weeks now. So so sorry!!

 I can’t believe I’m at the point where it could now just stay the duration I had a couple of weeks reprieve and thought yes that’s it’s settles then it’s just came back with vengeance! 
In for my glucose test today which is rank btw and in a room with 4 other women and no1 is taking so it’s really awkward! Lol iv to go to triage after here as can shift this headache never rains but it pours eh. Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 it truly sucks, nothing worse than vomiting at this stage. I’m still getting sick here and there but It’s gotten better. I swapped ondansetron for moxolon I honestly found the moxolon better.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady well if that keeps you call keep those zoom calls from the neck up!! Hehehe! 

@Weemcb26 its so awkward being in a room for so long when everyone is quiet. Sorry your having to go back to triage. Fingers crossed your headache eases. With my no.3 baby I was sick the whole way through my pregnancy. Apart from about 3 weeks at around 30 weeks. I’m sorry your going through this. 

@Reiko_ctu its not as hot here…. 26-27 so it’s hot but not to bad! 

Last day of school for us! Even though I dropped them off at school and as soon as I got home and opened the windows I had a call saying DD1 didn’t want school dinner or school pack lunch so I had to go take her home pack lunch. Got home opened all the windows again and got a call saying someone in year 1 had tested positive for covid so I had to go collect DD2. Basically was a hot sweaty mess by the time I got home! Haha! I’m looking forward to no school runs for a bit!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady well if that keeps you call keep those zoom calls from the neck up!! Hehehe!
> 
> @Weemcb26 its so awkward being in a room for so long when everyone is quiet. Sorry your having to go back to triage. Fingers crossed your headache eases. With my no.3 baby I was sick the whole way through my pregnancy. Apart from about 3 weeks at around 30 weeks. I’m sorry your going through this.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu its not as hot here…. 26-27 so it’s hot but not to bad!
> 
> Last day of school for us! Even though I dropped them off at school and as soon as I got home and opened the windows I had a call saying DD1 didn’t want school dinner or school pack lunch so I had to go take her home pack lunch. Got home opened all the windows again and got a call saying someone in year 1 had tested positive for covid so I had to go collect DD2. Basically was a hot sweaty mess by the time I got home! Haha! I’m looking forward to no school runs for a bit!

Someone tested positive in my sons year yesterday but they haven't been sent home to isolate, it's now optional so I made him stay. Lol. 

It got up to 32 degrees yesterday here and today is 26, thank god my car aircon works. A patient just took one look at me and got me a nice chilled bottle of water to take with me.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet well we didn’t have a choice but to collect?! We then had an email saying as the rules changed Monday she doesn’t have to isolate and maybe take a lateral flow test to see if she has it and then isolate if it was positive?! 

Ah what a lovely patient to get you a cold water! You must be so hot in your uniform and ppe l! Plus being pregnancy hot! Hopefully it cools down in the next few days so you get some relief


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban Thanks for thinking of my sweet, I'm feeling a lot better the amitriptyline seems to be helping a little already!! 

@Reiko_ctu I'm so sorry your still struggling. I so wish I could pay for my partner and kids to go on holiday and have a great time just so I could mong out naked with a fan and binge netflix and read... I would literally be in heaven with all the screaming and fighting that goes on around here!!

@Weemcb26 I'm so sorry you couldn't shift that headache. I had horrendous migraines with my 3rd pregnancy so feel for you with the hg aswell!! Hope your fry results come back negative 

As for me I had midwife today. Baby had a good strong heartbeat and I asked her to see if the consultant had written down what she had said to me about allowing me to have my section at 38 weeks providing I had the steroids (you know how consultants usually say 1 thing then write another!) Well my wonderful consultant had put that if I'm still on the strong painkillers and struggling section will be booked between 37 and 39 weeks!! So even possibly a week earlier then I had hoped!! Could seriously kiss her! LMAO
I have the potential to have 8-10 weeks left! This pain and exhaustion won't last forever! :dance::headspin::happydance::ninja:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm right there with you both @Mummy2Corban and @Catmumof4.

I really do think it's down to the rising hormone levels again in 3rd trimester.
I've been so snappy because of the heat as well and it makes me feel so bad. 
I feel like a bad momma but I know its mainly down to hormones. 
I keep having that how will I cope with another baby. My almost 2 year old is a ball of energy and is in to everything and sometimes I feel all over whelmed. 
I also worry how he will take to the new baby. 
I remember having these same feelings when I was pregnant with him tho. 
I think when ure In 3rd trimester and u know how close u are u just start getting them worries. 

@Reiko_ctu 
Awwwww hob bless you. It's very normol to feel that way hon. Even more so when ure in pain etc. Ure doing great momma and I really hope the last weeks fly for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Weemcb26 
Oh sweetheart bless you. I'm so sorry ure so unwell and I really hope u feel better soon. Sending hugs. 


@Reiko_ctu 
It's still unbearable hot here. Was anther 32c day today and tomorrow is gonna be about the same. Friday is gonna so say be 27c and Saturday 23c with storms' then Sunday its supposed to drop to 21c and I really hope it does. 
I can't take this heat it's made so miserable and so grumpy and snappy. 
There's just know getting away from it because our homes do not have air con and are designed for cold weather. 

I decided to walk up the school today with DH to get the kids and I almost passed out. 
I walked home at snails past and flopped onto the sofa as soon as we got through the door.
I felt extremely tired and just exhausted and dizzy. 

The heat is not helping at all with my itching either. My skin is a mess from scratching. 

Definitely gonna push for that 37 and no more weeks induction. 
I see the consultant on 4th August and I really hope I get a induction date.


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s so horrible being pregnant in the heat. I feel for you guys. 
I was looking forward to a day off today but woke up and realised I never requested to have the day off ](*,)


----------



## Weemcb26

Well headache as finally went away!!! Wooohooo and I’m actually feeling ok today so anti sickness is working and I’m managing to keep myself hydrated which I’m sure is helping! 

it’s to hit 30 odd degrees here today again so it will be a day at home with the paddling pool to let the kids play and cool off while I hide in the shade which is so unlike me I love the sun but not being this pregnant it’s such a struggle in the heat carrying a bump around isn’t it. 

hope all you ladies have a nice Fay whatever u get up to xx 

p.s what’s the Facebook page? Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm struggling with the heat car said 32 degrees a min ago iv had to come home and flake. It's my daughter's last day at primary school today and feeling a huge load of guilt that I just can't cope with the spd in this heat!! My partner will be there so hopefully that will ease her upset!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

The heat is unbearable. 
It was another very hot day today reached 32c again and being so heavy pregnant in this heat is just no fun at all. 

Thankfully tonight feels a little cooler than it has been but still too hot for my liking..
Tomorrow is gonna be hot but not as hot as it has been. 
Saturday is gonna drop alot and I can't wait for the rain and storms. 
I hope there won't be anymore heatwaves this year i don't think I can cope with another one. 
This one nearly wiped me out.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 that’s awesome that the headache went and that you’ve had some relief from the sickness! May that continue for you! I added @Catmumof4 and then she added me to the fb group.

@daniyaaq ah that sucks thinking you’ve the day off and then realising you didn’t!!!!

@Catmumof4 how did you little lady get on with her last day at primary? Hopefully she wasn’t to sad about it all! 

@Suggerhoney we’ve only had another 26/27 degree day. Today it’s dropped right off and is cloudy! Then as for tomorrow it just says rain, rain, rain! It’s hard work being a round ball of baby in this heat!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm glad it's cooling down but we go on holiday a week today and it's looking rubbish all week. #-o


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet what’s that all about!!!! Goes from Scorching to rain!! Sakes!


----------



## daniyaaq

We’re experiencing some rain here too. So cold. Not much happening on my side dealing with painful braxton hicks. 3 weeks till we move to our new home. I’m anxious about that. 

Covid outbreaks and lockdown has meant my best friend decided to postpone her wedding. I feel bad for being glad about this. Now I’ll get to enjoy her wedding without being heavily pregnant.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq 3 weeks! Wow! That’s a bit exciting! You’ll have to share some pictures. Im sorry your friend has had to cancel her wedding but im sure in the long run it will be better with all the covid restrictions. Plus like you say at least you won’t be heavily pregnant! I really feel for you with the braxton hicks being painful. I get enough aches and pains and having that on top can’t be easy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 your ticker… gizmo sized baby! Cute!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban it’s morning that side of the world isn’t it? What’s plan for day.

i been searching the Internet for a nice armchair/nursing chair. Somewhere snug to feed baby during the day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its afternoon here. Not got many plans for today! I’ve just washed all the littles bedding so I can get it out to dry as it’s meant to rain rain rain over the day/week. Got to test my DD2 for covid as her bubble at school someone had it but apparently she doesn’t have to isolate I don’t think?! Well that’s what the school email said?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
No rain here yet. Was another very warm day think it reached 27c but alot of wind so felt alot cooler. 
Tomorrow its dropping to 21c and rain and thunder. Gonna get all my house work done this weekend. I normally have it done by now but it's just been far too hot. 

Gonna be so nice to be able to cook again without feeling like a melting mess lol. 


@daniyaaq 
So sorry ure braxton hicks are so bad hon. 
I get them alot now and they can get a tiny bit uncomfortable but not painful. 


31 weeks for me tomorrow and hopefully that means another 6 weeks and baby will be here. 

All depends if I can work my magic when I see my consultant. 
Hope he agrees. 
I really can't cope with going any longer than 37 weeks with the itching.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im sure you’ve got a good case to be induced sooner rather than the later?! It’s super crazy thinking that in a possible 6 or so weeks baby boy could’ve in your arms. What a crazy journey you’ve been on. I bet you can wait until his safe and sound in your arms!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey everyone!! 
@daniyaaq I'm sorry your Braxton hicks are strong!! I was supposed to be getting married this year but moved it to 19th August next year then on the 20th Aug we go to Majorca on honeymoon for 7 nights. All 7 kids are staying with my mum and we are staying in an adult only hotel!!!!! Don't know if we r more excited about the day or the honeymoon lol!!

@Weemcb26 add me on fb I'm catx thurlow I have a pic of me and my other half on there and I will add you to the group. Not a lot has been said on there just yet but it's more when baby is born I won't be on here anymore so will want to keep up to date with u beauts lol

@Suggerhoney the weather has been much more bearable today was about 22degrees ish and went to Norwich to get uniform shopping today with so many sizes etc to get it is always a nightmare. I got the majority of it.

@Mummy2Corban I got weirdly excited when I saw it was gizmo :haha: my oldest had a bit of an argument with a on off friend before she left on Thurs. My partner isn't great with girls emotions so she had a cuddle and a cry when she got home then we had a laugh about it and she is just soo excited to be going to high school!! Thanks for asking xxx

@topazicatzbet sorry the weather may be crap. Hope it brightens up for you but pleeease no more heat waves lol!!

Got home to an email saying there was a positive covid result in my son's class so he has to isolate, the rest of us can go about like normal tho.... is it just me that doesn't see that logic?! Used an at home test which was negative (i no theu arent reliable but i wanted to just see) will take him to get a proper test Mon or Tues (give it time to incubate) fingers xd he doesn't get it he has asthma :cry:


----------



## Catmumof4

Worked it out that if I get the section at 37 weeks like my consultant said then I will have 2 weeks to recover for Bonnies 1st birthday!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 my DD2 got sent home on Wednesday morning because of a positive test but we were told they don’t have to isolate as that rule is no more for school children?! Unless track and trace message you?!? It’s all so confusing because my DS2 got sent home and went back on Monday but he had to do the 10 days because it was before the 19th. Ohhhh as much as I would be excited about the wedding I think a whole week in the sun that you can actually relax in!!!!! Oh my what bliss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We had a positive case on tue but they said it was optional now that they isolate so ds2 is still in school. My 2 finish on Monday.


----------



## daniyaaq

I don’t understand the logic of isolating some members of a household and not others, makes no sense and practically with kids doesn’t work. My DD1 had to self isolate, I ended up just isolating all of us as it was hard not to mingle all together. 

this outbreak is really making me believe I’m going to have a lockdown baby. Not sure how that will be. 

@Catmumof4 i can understand being more excited for that honeymoon. Time away from kids will be bliss.


----------



## Weemcb26

@Catmumof4 I have sent you a request on Facebook. Kirsty mcbride Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

The Sun, sea and not a child in hearing distance!! I can't wait. I will be very pissed off if covid is still raging then!! 

I didn't get a message from nhs test and trace just his school! Does that mean we don't have to isolate? I'm so very confused by it all

@Weemcb26 will add you now x


----------



## Catmumof4

Been in for monitoring because of no movements and contraction type pains AGAIN. 2x midwives freaked out because they couldn't find a heartbeat so Dr had to get the scan out. Worst 20 mins ever!! Luckily she was laying in a weird position and when he pushed on her bum hard she moved and hasn't stopped since thank God!! The pains he said I probably have an irritable uterus and feeling it more cos of the fibromyalgia. Dram drama Drama!!! Glad everything is ok now though x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I can't wait hon. I keep getting anxious about things going wrong. I just keep praying he will be born safely and completely healthy.
I can't wait to have him safe in my arms.
6 weeks still feels so far. And that's only if my consultant agrees to 37 weeks and no later.
Really want him to give me my induction date 5 my next appointment at least then I have a date booked in and can get organised.
I'm worried he's just going to say let's see how u go.
I'm just gonna tell him I can't cope with the itching and my skin is such a mess.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm Danielle-marie Arnold Slater on Facebook. 
U may have to send me a messenger message so I can add u because I have my account on privet. 
Had this right weirdo once that wudnt leave me alone and she kept making new Facebook accounts. 
I counted 13 different accounts that were all hers.. 
So I had no choice but to make mine privet.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just got back from our holidays last night and had my last Saturday at work today. 

I’m
Officially in double digit countdown
Now, and I will be doing everything I can to get this baby out after 38 but before 39 weeks. 

My heart palpitations have come back today and so I’m definitely calling my GP on Monday morning to try and get an appointment and get the tests started. I feel like I should make a pelvic floor physio appt too but it’s not covered so it’s $175… but I feel so much pressure in my pelvic floor and am worried about prolapsing if I have to push for a bit during delivery! Hoping it’s like my 2nd and I don’t have to push at all and she just pops out XD

we definitely settled on Meadow for a name so now just need a middle name.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 thats a whole lot scary! I’m glad it was all just because she was in a funny position! Little madam! Can an irritable uterus mean early labour? So pleased all was ok with baby girl though. 

@Suggerhoney i can only imagine the worry. All points to him being healthy as all scans seem to look good. I know that doesn’t stop the worry though. Did you say you speak to your consultant next week? Surely with your past and your current itching he would listen and hopefully induce on the earlier side for you?!

@Reiko_ctu how was your holiday? Yay to double digits and for both agreeing on her name. Will they offer you sweeps to get things moving?


----------



## playgirl666

Third tri today :) yay x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yay for double digits, I’m counting down till I get there myself. hope holiday was fun or restful at least.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 yay to that!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq your not far off double digits!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 yay hon so glad to have u here too woohoo. 

@Reiko_ctu woohoo double digits hon that's always so good. 

@Mummy2Corban yeah it's not this Wednesday coming but next Wednesday I see My consultant so fingers crossed.
I have 3 appointments this week. 
Tuesday morning I have a hospital appointment (neurology) 
Tuesday evening I have the 4D repeat scan and on Friday I have my midwife coming to my house for a home visit. 
May call the day assessment unit and try and get in for bloods because of the itching. I'd like to try and hold off tho because I know my consultant will want me to have them done when I see him too. I'm gonna just gonna see how the itching goes now it's cooler. 

I had a irritated uterus with my 2nd baby but I ended up going 2 weeks over due. He was my biggest baby so I don't know if it was down to that. 

Definitely getting a little uncomfortable now esp at night. Needing to pee alot and bump gets achey. So does my pelvis and hips. 
Tail bone gets sore when sitting. 

Can I fast forward to 36 weeks plz lol


----------



## playgirl666

I have 3 appointments this week aswell, on Tuesday I have my 28 week midwife appointment, then Wednesday I have my home visit, and Thursday I have my growth scan, consultant and diabetic team xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i so hope baby boy plays ball and you get to see his sweet face. I feel the same at night… I feel when I move I need a wee! 

why do you ladies have a home visit?

Will we actually see a health visitor?!


----------



## playgirl666

They just come out and talk about safety with baby etc just all stuff like that x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 i see! Do we get to see a health visitor? When do we get babies red book?!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladies! No irritable uterus is just basically stronger Braxton hicks (what the Dr said last night) so it's pain for no reason just what I need on top of the sciatica spd and fibro lol. It's not been too bad today so far just a few twinges. Bonnie was born last Sept and I have seen a health visitor 1c or 2c in that whole time. I can only remember 1 buy my partner says 2x lol! 

Yet for those now in double digits Wahoo nearly there Now!!

@Mummy2Corban figured out I only have 3 major milestones to reach! 30 weeks, 36 week consultant appointment and get the date from her and then baby day!!!! Xx


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban normally a midwife/health visitor comes out within a few days of baby being born that's when we get the red book x


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 28 week bump xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ah hello bump! Looking lovely!

we usually see our health visitors a few weeks before baby is born so you have your red book going into hospital! I know it varies from place to place but I haven’t seen a health visitor since my last was born. Wondered if it’s a similar thing to not really seeing the midwives.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> I have 3 appointments this week aswell, on Tuesday I have my 28 week midwife appointment, then Wednesday I have my home visit, and Thursday I have my growth scan, consultant and diabetic team xx


Ure a busy bee to hon.
I just have those 3 appointments this week and next week I have growth scan on 3rd and consultant in 4th.




Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i so hope baby boy plays ball and you get to see his sweet face. I feel the same at night… I feel when I move I need a wee!
> 
> why do you ladies have a home visit?
> 
> Will we actually see a health visitor?!


I hope so hon.
Yeah I think they just come to ure home to see everything is ok and she will do the normal checking me wee' blood pressure and babies HB and measurements.

I only saw the health visitor about 3 times after having Tommy. I got given his little red book in hospital after I gave birth so that was a bit different. I wont if it will be the same this time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 u have popped hon. What a lush bump. 
I will probably do another pic when I turn 32 weeks. 


@Catmumof4 
My next mile stone is 32 weeks I can't remember why now but I think its because they have a 99% chance of survival if born. 
Then my next milestone will be 36 weeks then hopefully will only have 1 more week and baby will be here. Hoping and praying safe and sound. 

Got a feeling the next 5 weeks will drag. 
Esp with the summer school hols as well. 
I always find those 6 weeks drag. X


----------



## sil

I’m so jealous of you ladies weeks from delivery and I’m still waiting to make it to viability day :?

All quiet here. I’m just trying to lay low until my 24 week scan to see how baby is growing. She was in 12th percentile last scan and this velamentous cord has me ridden with anxiety. Fingers crossed for good growth. Scan in 10 days.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I’m so jealous of you ladies weeks from delivery and I’m still waiting to make it to viability day :?
> 
> All quiet here. I’m just trying to lay low until my 24 week scan to see how baby is growing. She was in 12th percentile last scan and this velamentous cord has me ridden with anxiety. Fingers crossed for good growth. Scan in 10 days.


Not long now until v day hon. Hope ure scan goes well and baby is growing perfectly.

My little one was on 30th centile at 20 weeks
36th at 24+4 weeks. 
And 68th at 28+3 weeks. 
It's from 28 weeks they start packing it on and from 30 weeks they put on half a lb a week and from 36 weeks it can be up to a lb a week. 

Really hope all will be ok hon. It's horrible having to worry. 

See even tho I have only a few weeks left I still feel like it's ages away. Esp when I'm in the September due date group because some on there are 35 and 36 weeks. 
When I joined that group I felt so far behind the other womon. We do have ladies on there tho that are due October. 


I found when I hit 24 weeks it went fast but now it's going really slow again. 
Can't wait to have baby now


----------



## Suggerhoney

Am I in the Facebook group? I don't remember what it's called and definitely want to go on it because I won't really be coming on here when I've had baby. 
And want to stay in touch with u lovely ladies.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I just tagged you in the group so hopefully you’ll see that?! @Suggerhoney


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil lovely to hear from you! Not long till V day lovely. Hopefully your next scan shows baby girl is growing ok. Keep us updated on you both. I can only imagine the worry xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@playgirl666 congrats on third tri! I can’t wait till I’m there. 12 weeks to go seems manageable. 

@Mummy2Corban the midwives have always offered me a sweep once I’m past 38 weeks at each appt. It didn’t do much last time but with my 2nd she was born about 12 hrs after the sweep!! And I take a homeopathic remedy called Mederi EZ birth from 37 weeks to help prep the body for and shorten labor. Has worked the last 2 times for me! So I had that arrive in the mail the other day. I ordered one for my sister too but she has marginal cord insertion so not sure her midwife will ok it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> I’m so jealous of you ladies weeks from delivery and I’m still waiting to make it to viability day :?
> 
> All quiet here. I’m just trying to lay low until my 24 week scan to see how baby is growing. She was in 12th percentile last scan and this velamentous cord has me ridden with anxiety. Fingers crossed for good growth. Scan in 10 days.

Hugs girl! I have a bunch of health issues that are making me worried about baby too. I know the anxiety. All we can do is wait and try and be as healthy as mamas as possible! Praying for healthy girls for both of us xx


----------



## Catmumof4

I like to be nosey on the other threads and when in the Sept group feel like I have yeeears left until baby is here. It's getting to the point with the amount of meds I have to take I'm worried for her health and maybe that's y I'm so paranoid when her movements aren't the same. My friend lost her 6th baby at 36 weeks and it really terrified the poop out of me! Just want her here and safe Now!! 

Suggerhoney I will pm u now on fb so you can add me if you want and I will add you to the group xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Also think I have a cold x


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Also think I have a cold x

Oh no hopefully it passes quickly. I had a cold just as I was about to have DD1 poor thing caught it, her first 2 weeks of life was battling a cold. 

I can’t believe some ladies in September group are approaching 36weeks. We will get there though ladies…very soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu when will you take a sweep? What is in the remedy you take to shorten your labour? 

@Catmumof4 your nearly 30 weeks so you think once the summer holidays are over it won’t be long till baby time. It’s hard not to worry about these babies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

30 week bump! 70 days! I think my next milestone would be 37 weeks?! And then 40 weeks. I’ve the midwife at 32 weeks and then I think it’s 36 weeks after that then every 2 weeks till baby is here!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban your bump is sooo lovely. Hope the next milestone comes quickly for you!! I’m jealous haha!!

I’m going to arrange my appointments for 38+2 and 39+1 if I can so those would be the days I get a sweep. I do love the idea of letting bub stay put as long as possible but realistically My mental health can’t take much longer when I get to the end so I just go for it. If it doesn’t work I know they’re really not ready. 

The tablets have a bunch of things I’ve never heard of tbh… my midwives prescribe a tincture for 37 weeks which is very similar and this is cheaper than the pharmacist making it up for you so I just get these instead. I think it’s supposed to shorten pushing mostly? Mederi EZ Birth


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1100581
> 
> 
> 30 week bump! 70 days! I think my next milestone would be 37 weeks?! And then 40 weeks. I’ve the midwife at 32 weeks and then I think it’s 36 weeks after that then every 2 weeks till baby is here!

It's strange how we see the midwife at different points. Mine says 28 then 34 then 2 weekly.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu well I think if your mental health is really starting to suffer at that point and they will sweep you then it’s not a bad idea to take them up and if baby is ready to appear then so be it! I guess any thing that can help you out in labour is good right??? The pushing part of my labours aren’t very long. Because of the drs worrying about bleeding I’m wondering if there is anything recommended to contract your uterus?!

@topazicatzbet its the same as the health visitor some see them before birth and some after?! I guess it kind of works out the same though.


----------



## Catmumof4

Heya everyone! I had a midwife that swore on evening primrose oil up by your cervix, drinking raspberry leaf tea and after baby is done cooking Clare sage oil... I seriously love clay sage oil smells lush!! 

Feeling real poopy all day! Had to come to bed to read at 7 cos I was really sick! Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> Heya everyone! I had a midwife that swore on evening primrose oil up by your cervix, drinking raspberry leaf tea and after baby is done cooking Clare sage oil... I seriously love clay sage oil smells lush!!
> 
> Feeling real poopy all day! Had to come to bed to read at 7 cos I was really sick! Xx


I did all of those for ds2 and he was born at 40+4.


----------



## Catmumof4

Yh I never went early either with them! Lol just made me feel like I was doing something to help and I love the smell of clay sage oil in the bath! :haha: :shipw:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i think the raspberry leaf is the best for the uterine contractions and bleeding. I might get that too cause I did bleed a lot after my third. But I’ll have to do the capsules because I can’t stomach the tea! Tastes yucky to me! Oh @Catmumof4 i did the EPO vaginally with my 2nd as well. Primes the cervix I think.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Don’t know why I’m talking about any of this labour stuff, still got a full 10 weeeks before I can even start it XD


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu yh the tea is mega gross even with sugar makes me gag sooo bad!! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah I’ve read some stuff about raspberry leaf… I’ve never tried it but I doubt I would like the tea. When do you need to start taking the capsules?


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I can't remember when but I know I was burping raspberry all day lol xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What does the clary sage oil do? And how do you use it???


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 hahahaha


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban it makes the uterus contract and boy does it do it's job. You can mix it with olive oil and rub on belly or put on a tissue under the pillow or my fav put some drops in the bath and wallow LMAO!! It's never put me into labour before but I didn't use it every day etc but it did always start off contractions xx


----------



## daniyaaq

I really do hope I get an early one here too. I can’t imagine making it to November still pregnant. All I did with my other two was lots of walks and dates. I’m keen to try raspberry leaf tea


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies.

I really need to catch up on the thread because I've been MIA.

I just thought I wud update.
My itching has been bad and my skin is such a mess that I decided not to risk waiting for my consultant appointment next week to get more bloods taken.

I ended calling the day assessment unit yesterday afternoon and I was told my bile levels have gone from a 4 to a 13 so borderline ICP.
That was the results from 2 weeks ago so she told me to come in rite away and have more bloods taken.

So I spent 4 hours yesterday evening in the day assessment unit.
I was monitored for the first time this pregnancy and baby was really active and HB was great then I had the bloods taken and then they wanted the Dr to take a look at my skin.

He said it does look like ICP but we will see what my levels are now.
In some countries a bile level of 10 and over is classed as ICP but here is 14 and over and mine 2 weeks ago was a 13 so I'm right on the threshold.

They said if my levels have gone up higher they will call me.
So just a matter of waiting now.

Busy day today. I have a hospital appointment (neurology) at 11am and I have my repeat 4D scan at 3:40pm. It was at 6:20 but I've brought it forward.

No more news as of yet about induction but I guess it all depends on these bile acids and if they are going to keep rising.
If they get to a certain level then induction will be earlier than 37 weeks but that's only if they get close to 100.

My bile acids with Tommy got to 50 odd so I was induced at 37 weeks.

So it's just a matter of waiting to see latest results and continuing to have bloods taken for rises.


Will hopefully get a chance to get on here later and have a good catch up.

Hope ure all OK.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i mean who knows but seeing as both your girls were a few weeks early do you think baby boy will come early too?

I think I’m defo gonna have a look out for some raspberry leaf capsules as even though I’m not thinking I’ll bleed more than I have before I think if I can naturally do things that could lessen that then it makes sense to do so. I’ve been taking liquid iron everyday so if I was to bleed I’m hoping my iron levels wouldn’t already be low. 

I’m happy for this boy to be a little later as it would mean I would have an extra pair of hands at home over the October half term. 

@Catmumof4 ill have a little read about this clary sage oil.

how’s everyone getting on? Has everyone decided on names for there babies?


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> I really do hope I get an early one here too. I can’t imagine making it to November still pregnant. All I did with my other two was lots of walks and dates. I’m keen to try raspberry leaf tea


It doesn't work hon. 

With my 2nd I tried everything to get labour going from 37 weeks. Raspberry leaf tea. Brisk walks' running up an down hills' jumping up and down, lunges' hot hot curries' pineapple. U name it I tried it. 
I ended up going 2 weeks over due. 

None of my others were over due so I think I hindered it by doing all those things. 

I didn't do anything with number 3 and went into labour on my own at 39+6 weeks so I really do think messing about and trying to get labour going early with number 2 made him late. 
I was 42 weeks absolutely massive and miserable. 

He also ended up being by biggest baby 8lb 15. Prob because he was late. 

I'm so glad I get induced early now. But that's only happened with the last 2 and will with this one. 
My others were all full term practically 40 weekers.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ah honey I really feel for you! Your poor skin! If the level gets higher does the itching become worse? I’m hoping that your appointment goes well today and baby boy is gonna let you get some lovely pictures of him!!! Can wait to see them!


----------



## daniyaaq

I honestly don’t know what this one will do. So far my pregnancy with baby boy is much the same as the girls so if trend continues then be should make an early entrance. Only thing that bugs me is I was very very sure number 2 would be early, no one could convince me otherwise and she was early now I just don’t get that inkling at all. I can only hope these contractions I been having aren’t for nothing nothing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney ah honey I really feel for you! Your poor skin! If the level gets higher does the itching become worse? I’m hoping that your appointment goes well today and baby boy is gonna let you get some lovely pictures of him!!! Can wait to see them!

Yes the itching can get worse hon or u can have mild itching and levels be through the roof. 

I really hope he cooperates today I want to see his face. 
At hospital now waiting to see neurologist and then I'm gonna go home and eat ice lollies and have a can of fizzy drink in the hope that gets him on the move. 

Really hope I will have some decent pics to show u all. 


@daniyaaq 
The thing about boys compared to girls is boys are lazy haha. 
My eldest dd came at 39+4 weeks. 
Ds 42 weeks 
Ds 39+6 weeks. 

Next dd was 35+4 and last ds 37 weeks but I was induced with both because of ICP. And pre eclampsia with DD. 

I had pre Dominal labour with my last ds at 29 33+6 35 and 36 weeks. 
Pre Dominal labour is real labour that starts and stops. 
It was agony and I was admitted a few times because we thought baby was coming and so did the midwifes and consultants. 
My contractions were in my back and front and got as close as 2 mins apart. 
They wud go on all night long but then by late morning wud stop. 

I was devastated when I went in at 37 weeks to he induced because I thought they wud be able to just break my waters but nope. I had to have a passery because my cervix was only 1 measly cm. 
So all them strong painful contractions for weeks on end for nothing. 


Not had pre Dominal labour with this one yet only braxton hicks. 

Hope it stays that way


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney see this is why I’m still meh about having a boy. With girls I know what I’m dealing with most of the time. All this new things is going to annoy me. ( I bet you can see how much I love change) haha

out here waddling to kitchen for food at 2am and stressing about GTT, which I need to do this week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney see this is why I’m still meh about having a boy. With girls I know what I’m dealing with most of the time. All this new things is going to annoy me. ( I bet you can see how much I love change) haha
> 
> out here waddling to kitchen for food at 2am and stressing about GTT, which I need to do this week.


Boys are lush hon. I have 2 girls and 3 boys this is my 4th boy and boys are so much easier than girls. 
There just lovely and so cuddly and they stay babies longer. 
I find girls grow up really fast.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So scan went well. Sorry I still have to catch up I'm so tired it's been a long day. 
But baby boy cooperated this time. 
I really can not wait to meet him now so excited.


----------



## topazicatzbet

3d scan is awesome @Suggerhoney he looks so cute and healthy. I really don't think you need to worry about DS.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> 3d scan is awesome @Suggerhoney he looks so cute and healthy. I really don't think you need to worry about DS.


Thank you so much hon. I really do feel so much better now and so excited


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im hoping your itching gets no worse! Oh my! Your scan pictures are amazing! His little face!!!! Looks like a proper little baby! I think @topazicat is right you don’t need to worry. So pleased you got to see him this time round.

@daniyaaq youll soon adjust to a boy! I’m the same as @Suggerhoney and have 2 girls and 3 boys but I must say I’ve a mixed bag! My girls are so very different…. And all my boys very different.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all!! What a day! Exhausted!! My kiddies have been very demanding but good news is my cat had her kittens last night! So very excited!! Feeling really very ill and 'off' very hard to describe but weak, tired, sore and kind of out of it comes to mind! So unusual but baby is moving so that's ok! I have decided against the name Mazikeen now and am looking for girly name suggestions that aren't too common... please help x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yay to kittens! How many did she have? Are they all ok? Sorry your not feeling to well today… hopefully just an off day?! Well I think my top choices for this baby would have been Thea or Cora. What are you girls names?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 yay to kittens! How many did she have? Are they all ok? Sorry your not feeling to well today… hopefully just an off day?! Well I think my top choices for this baby would have been Thea or Cora. What are you girls names?

Those Are really lovely choices for girls names. We are still stuck on our middle name but still agreeing Meadow will be the first name. Did you and DH talk about your name choice anymore and confirm it completely?

@Catmumof4 mazikeen was your favorite for a while wasn’t it!? Any reason for the change or just gone off of it?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Any middle name ideas for Meadow? Something more traditional, we don’t want to do 2 hippie names together. Right now I’m thinking Meadow Elizabeth, Elizabeth is my middle name - but it’s not really clicking it’s just meh.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu our names have kind of rolled over each time for our babies as we’ve always been team yellow. DH is still loving Hudson Robert but I’ll still keep looking just encase something pops out. I actually think Meadow Elizabeth is nice specially as it’s your middle name. We would have used my middle name if this was a girl (Jane) as we used DH name last time.


----------



## playgirl666

Health visitor will be here any min for my home visit, had my 28 week midwife appointment yesterday all went well, she had trouble finding his heartbeat at first but I knew he was OK cos he was kicking just before I went in, she did find it x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my Lord why did I think I would be ok camping at 26 weeks pregnant. It’s 2am and I’ve only slept a bit. I’m so uncomfortable and I’ve got acid reflux and nowhere to sit up at all. It’s a basic cabin with just beds but of course the mattresses are not comfy and there’s nowhere to sit otherwise… normally I would go sleep on my very comfy couch at home! I hate complaining but I’m miserable. On the other hand my stress levels are soaring. Right before we left today my dad who is in his 70’s fell and broke his shoulder… he is on a waiting list for surgery for the other shoulder which had the exact same break 6 months ago and never healed! So now he’s got 2 broken shoulders FFS, not sure what he’s supposed to do when he can’t use his flipping arms. Likely he’ll get his surgery the same time my sister and I both have our babies and that’ll be absolute chaos. I just feel like rubbish.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 will you get your red book? Glad all went well with the midwife. When do you go again? I always hate that few seconds waiting to hear babies heart beat!

@Reiko_ctu wow you are brave to go camping! You must be uncomfortable!! I’ve been getting a bit of reflux at night I think. Your poor dad! Do you think they will rush the op through seeing as it’s both arms? Or are they too busy? We are waiting for surgery on DS3 he has a hydrocele (fluid around his testicle) he just needs it draining off in a day surgery but his appointments last year were all cancelled so he had one in may but still not heard anything. Sorry your so stressed.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 My girl name was Rowan but ill never be able to use it as this is our last baby :-(


----------



## playgirl666

I will get the red book once baby is born as they will come out the day after I have had him and home, I have got my growth scan and consultant tomorrow, I have gotta ask what the policy is on my hubby coming to the hospital when I get induced, as we are worried he won't be allowed there from start to finish :( x


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban She had 4, 2 girls and 2 boys, all doing perfectly, have attached a pic or 2 lol the white one looks spitting image of mum!! 
My girls I have atm are Jasmine Millie Isabella Evelyn and Bonnie I'm hoping for a miracle I think lmao!! 

@Reiko_ctu My mum was really rude about the name and when I told people they were all like oh that's different with 'That' face so it's just put me off. I liked the name Olivia but my partner kept saying livvi which was too close to Libby and I hate someone with that name, 
I ideally want a name ending in a cos all the others are mainly ie and I'd like to break it up lol... I like Elizabeth with meadow (i really like meadow btw lol) but I know what u mean about it having to be just right, so other classic options could be rose, Marie, Ann,...
I went on holiday to Devon with my 5th at around 32 weeks pregNant and I know what u mean about the why's! Also when i got back i found out i had obstetric cholestasis and was hospitalised! It was so hot and the hills were almost verticle it was horrendous! I hope it is over quickly for you! 

@playgirl666 Hope the appointment went well and you can find out the protocol soon x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu hope your dad can get in surgery soon. On the other hand you really are brave to go camping like that. I’m not even bothered to do any holidays, the girls have been asking and I just promised them a big holiday after baby comes.

I couldn’t even do a simple grocery run without being in so much pain i couldn’t walk. It worried me a bit as I felt that burning sensation in my pelvis which really reminded me of the ring of fire.


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq do you think baby will come early? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 i don’t think the rules have changed for our hospital! I’m so hoping all goes straight forward so DH can just stay with me and then we can leave. I feel like it’s not going to change for a while either?!

@Catmumof4 oh my gosh!!!!!! Kittens!!!!!! How beautiful are they! I’d be wanting to snuggle them a whole bunch. Ah your girls names are lovely! Have you any thoughts on a new name? 

@sadeyedlady Rowan is a lovely name! Sorry you won’t get to use it. I’ve liked Cora and Thea since baby no.4 but no go! Never mind.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yes they are very cute I just sit and stare at them a lot Haha! 
Nope no idea on a name for this one at all :cry: 

How are you all coping? Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> @daniyaaq do you think baby will come early? X

I would love full term early but not premie I don’t know, I worry about any threatened preterm labour. Had it with both my girls.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 kittens are the best! Please keep sharing pictures as they grow!!!! Erm…. Amelia? Ivy? Aubrey? Avery? Hazel? I don’t know…. Haha! I’m so focused on boys names I can’t think of many girls names! You’ll find the one! You know you will.

@daniyaaq hopefully baby boy stays put until his good to go!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Have my 26 week appointment with the midwives today. OH has to stay in the car unfortunately. Been having period like cramps the last couple of days so going to mention it.

Am I right in saying other ladies here experienced these cramps?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady defo mention it. I’ve no experience of braxton hicks but I do get crampy and achy at times…. Not sure it’s the same as your experiencing. I get crampy specially when I need a wee?!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Its probably normal but going to say it anyway just for peace of mind. Getting a tour of the MLU birthing suites today aswell. I had my last baby here but its been redecorated so cant wait to see it!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady id defo mention it! Even if it’s just a normal pregnancy thing and asking eases your mind it’s best to ask. Ah how exciting you get to see your MLU! I had my 3 of mine in MLU and it was just lovely. Makes it seem a bit more real when you see stuff like that! Exciting!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

Had growth scan baby is 2.8ib already, he's just under the top line x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ahhhhh that’s so cute! Was it lovely seeing him again?


----------



## daniyaaq

Some days I’m positive some days I just hate having these contractions. I’m so tired of them already 12 more weeks at minimum right?

have my GTT tomorrow morning, but anxious I hope I don’t get sick from it.

but also just 1 more day before I’m in double digit countdown


----------



## playgirl666

It was lovely, his head is really low down so we didn't get to see his face, the consultant just said that he's measuring slightly big! Also my iron levels have come back and I have severe iron deficiency x


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban of course I Will, they are so cute and 3 have been reserved already!! 

@playgirl666 hoping baby stays put until fully cooked! Great weight!!!

@daniyaaq I hope your gtt goes well tomorrow for you!! And Wahoo for double digits!! Got to love hitting the milestones

As for me 30 weeks today!!!! Feels like a big milestone for us!!! Feeling bit sad I wanted to go visit someone this week away from Norfolk and my sister who lives in Hastings has visitors and my best friend who lives Nottingham hasn't replied so feeling a little bit bereft if I'm honest. I told my oh I didn't mind but feeling like a bit of a loner :cry:


----------



## Catmumof4

Wtf is a kon btw?!


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Wtf is a kon btw?!

baby sizer getting real creative. Google says it’s character from an anime called Bleach


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> baby sizer getting real creative. Google says it’s character from an anime called Bleach

Lol it's kinda creepy lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 did you change your ticker?? Hehehe! Happy 30 weeks though girl!!!! 

@playgirl666 shame you couldn’t see his face but at least his head down. Sucks your iron is super low…. What have they said about treatment? Tablets?

@daniyaaq i like your ticker! My DS1 would love the face hugger size!


----------



## Penguin20

Hello all 

Hope we are all well,

sorry not been on for a few weeks, been crazy busy and been away for holiday which was lovely but very hot for a pregnant women but so glad to get the break.
I have tried catching up on the threads and loving the bump/scan pictures 

AFM - I am 22+3 days and we found out we are having a little boy, me and my OH are soo excited he even got a little emotional, and our daughter is excited to have a little brother to look after, she keeps asking when will he come out haha.
Still having the sick feeling after brushing my teeth so think I’m stuck with that till I give birth lol

Hope you ladies are doing ok, I see some are suffering with aches and pains sorry to hear that hopefully it eases up soon


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Awwww how cute are those kittens oh my goodness. So teeny and adorable. 
Hope ure feeling a bit better today. 

@Penguin20 
Congratulations on team :blue:

@Reiko_ctu 
Oh hon so sorry ure not enjoying ure camping trip but totally take my hat off to you. 
Love the name Meadow. 
Meadow Elizabeth goes lovely too. 

@playgirl666 
This baby was 3lbs at 28+3 and 3lbs 8oz at 30 weeks. 
I have anther Growth scan on Tuesday.. 
No dought I will get told he will be a big baby just like I was told with dd and ds. 
The growth scans are really just a guess tho hon. 
Try not to worry. 
I worried so much with dd and ds because I was told they were really big and they was only 5lbs 7oz and 7lb 6oz. 

Tommy was 7lbs so say at 33 weeks and I know now that was really inaccurate because he was only 7lb 6 when born.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yh I changed it cos I never no what the bloody things were... like seriously wtf is a pork pie hat?! Lol I couldn't take it anymore LMAO!!

@Suggerhoney thanks hun they really are adorable lol

@Penguin20 lovely to hear from you hun. Sorry your having a rough time with the brushing but congrats on a boy! 

As f me I spent an hr and a half in the bath cos getting more pains. I walked the dog earlier and it also made my spd worse which just sucked. Feeling very emotional tonight over basically nothing!! LMAO pregnancy is so weird!!


----------



## playgirl666

Had an enxepected blood test today, my poor arm is sore :( x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 congrats on your little man


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 hey! Lovely to hear from you. Massive congratulations on being team blue!!! Have you thought of any names!

@Catmumof4 pregnancy sure is a roller coaster ride of emotions!!! 

@playgirl666 oooooo that’s a good bruise!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@playgirl666  have you got tricky veins or a bad phlebotomist!?! Yucky bruise. You’ve really got to stay still with pressure on it too for a few mins to avoid that as well. 

thanks ladies for the support. We’re home
Now and it’s still hot as you know what here (33 degrees :() so that’s a down side but we made it through the vacation and I think it was worth it for the girls fun. My dad is actually doing surprisingly well. He just has said it hurts very badly and the drugs aren’t cutting out all the pain. But he’s managing and his spirits aren’t down which is good because he’s been depressed most of his life (just recently got on antidepressants last year!)!

Only 9 more days for me and I move into the third trimester!

I have lots to do, I’ve got to get my homeschool curriculum sorted and a bunch of cupboards organized for school, and our downstairs playroom/craft/school area is a mess and needs to be organized. So I’ll be busy for august with that.


----------



## daniyaaq

GTT done, also have to do iron studies felt like they drained all the blood out of me. 

double digit time. 

@Reiko_ctu glad you made it through. I would love if you shared what activities and crafts you do with your older girl. My oldest is slowly losing her childhood and interest in crafts, would love to extend that if I can.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Sorry everybody's feeling poorly. Seems like we all got a bit of a break from nausea and aches for a few weeks but getting closer to third trimester seems to be brining about even more problems. 

As for me SPD is getting worse as expected. I thought sitting at my computer desk for most of the day wouldn't affect it bit it seems to making it worse. Have to try and get out for a walk every day.

Appointment with midwife went great. Mentioned the cramps and she said its normal, that for third baby your lady bits are more sensitive but to call them if im concerned. Midwife appointment every 4 weeks now which is great and getting my Anti D shot in 2 weeks (I'm rhesus negative).

Third trimester is 28 weeks here so only 1 more week!


----------



## playgirl666

I do have very tricky veins, this is the brusie this morning, it's all lumpy! X


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> I do have very tricky veins, this is the brusie this morning, it's all lumpy! X
> 
> View attachment 1100660

Oh wow that’s really bruised. Does it hurt. 

@sadeyedlady good appointment went well. My SPD is reaching peak, from the minute I wake up by evening I can’t walk I’m shuffling. Gotta go to physio now mom recommend I get it taped. Mom is a physio by the way.


----------



## playgirl666

It is sore :( x


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you all for the congratulations, means a lot 

and sorry to the women suffering with SPD, it must be so painful.. really hope you start to feel some relief soon

@sadeyedlady Snap on getting the anti D as I’m rhesus negative too

@Mummy2Corban we have 1 or 2 but nothing set in stone as I’m starting to go off one of the names and the other name my partner not fully keen on yet, I always said if I have a boy we would struggle for names as I’m really picky with boys names lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 looks sore! I had a dr do that when I was in hospital! Was black and had a massive lump! Didn’t let her take my bloods again! Ha! I’ve got good veins aswell. Hopefully won’t be sore for too long.

@Penguin20 choosing names is hard!!!! We have struggled! DH suggested Hudson ages ago and so far that’s all we have in the running! 

@sadeyedlady yay to one week till 3rd tri!!!!! Glad all went well with the midwife and she wasn’t too concerned about the cramps. Sorry your spd is getting worse.

@daniyaaq if things are bad then maybe that’s best??? Good job your mums a physio so she can advise!

Just ordered baby a baby chair/bed thing (tiny love 3 in1) ive been keeping an eye on it on Amazon and it dropped in price so thought I’d order it. I need to get a few bits for baby and then think about hospital bag stuff. Then I’ll be near on sorted. Will wait till 36-37 weeks to get stuff out and set it up and will start thinking about packing my hospital bag. It’s so crazy that once the summer holidays are done and the kids are back at school I’ll be at that point of getting things ready! Say what!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

The way my spd is going, I’m going to go crazy in august getting everything ready. Soon as we moved in I’ll be baby shopping and just sorting it so out. I doubt I’m going to be functional later on. Now to make my lists.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban i like the name Hudson but the husband wasn’t keen, I have a feeling this name might not be decided till birth lol 
and how exciting, where has the time gone, I need to start making a list of what we actually need to get as still have a few things from my daughter when she was newborn that we can use but still need a lot of other stuff. Forgot how much a baby needs lol 
When I say I’m 22 weeks it seems not long left but when I say due date November 28th it seeks so far


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> @Mummy2Corban i like the name Hudson but the husband wasn’t keen, I have a feeling this name might not be decided till birth lol
> and how exciting, where has the time gone, I need to start making a list of what we actually need to get as still have a few things from my daughter when she was newborn that we can use but still need a lot of other stuff. Forgot how much a baby needs lol
> When I say I’m 22 weeks it seems not long left but when I say due date November 28th it seeks so far

I feel like that too, being due November sounds like I got lots of time but it’s basically 10-14 weeks away.


----------



## Penguin20

daniyaaq said:


> I feel like that too, being due November sounds like I got lots of time but it’s basically 10-14 weeks away.

Exactly, I keep putting everything off thinking it’s November it’s ages away then I think actually I got just under 18 weeks if I go full term


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq not a bad idea to start making a list specially if like you say your spd gets worse. Be good at the end to actually just rest and take it as easy as you can. When do you plan on maternity??? Any news on the move?

It is crazy like I say once the kids go back to school in September I’ll be 36 weeks! That means 4 weeks till DD!!! Like I’ve said before I’d be super surprised if this baby popped out early as I’ve never been early! But hey you never know…. This baby might wanna escape! Hahaha!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq not a bad idea to start making a list specially if like you say your spd gets worse. Be good at the end to actually just rest and take it as easy as you can. When do you plan on maternity??? Any news on the move?
> 
> It is crazy like I say once the kids go back to school in September I’ll be 36 weeks! That means 4 weeks till DD!!! Like I’ve said before I’d be super surprised if this baby popped out early as I’ve never been early! But hey you never know…. This baby might wanna escape! Hahaha!

yeah moving on 13th. So in about 2 weeks. Should be starting to do bits of packing. DP has been getting boxes for over a week now :-s I’m still waiting. 

i start maternity leave in 9 weeks. Wow it’s all so close now isn’t it?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

9 weeks! Wow! Super exciting! I know moving can be stressful but so worth it once it’s done. Great you’ve got sometime before baby arrives to get some stuff sorted!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

9 weeks! Wow! Super exciting! I know moving can be stressful but so worth it once it’s done. Great you’ve got sometime before baby arrives to get some stuff sorted!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah it’s so close. I have a week off right after we move and then I’ll have 6 weeks to work. That’ll go so fast. I’ll use that week to get some bits.


----------



## playgirl666

Maze has gone to stay with her grandparents for the night, I miss her so much, the house don't feel right without her :( x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Outch ure poor arm hon. 




Ladies helllllp I'm having major acid reflux. Was up all night with it. 
Absolutely awful. 
Been feeling so sick all day today. 
But managed to get all my house work done and even hoovered. I live in a 3 storey house so Absolutely pooped now. 
Don't want any dinner because of the reflux and feel so sick. 

Sat on sofa now watching In The Night Garden with Tommy. He's being very loving bless him haha. 


Feel like bump has popped. 
Will get a photo over the weekend. 

32 weeks tomorrow and feeling so done now. Hopefully only another 5 weeks left [-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> @playgirl666
> Outch ure poor arm hon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies helllllp I'm having major acid reflux. Was up all night with it.
> Absolutely awful.
> Been feeling so sick all day today.
> But managed to get all my house work done and even hoovered. I live in a 3 storey house so Absolutely pooped now.
> Don't want any dinner because of the reflux and feel so sick.
> 
> Sat on sofa now watching In The Night Garden with Tommy. He's being very loving bless him haha.
> 
> 
> Feel like bump has popped.
> Will get a photo over the weekend.
> 
> 32 weeks tomorrow and feeling so done now. Hopefully only another 5 weeks left [-o&lt;

Ugh you poor thing! I hope baby is growing nice and healthy in there and he’s ready to come out as soon as he possible can xx

have you got any prescription meds for the reflux? Might want to ask your midwife! The drugstore stuff doesn’t touch it in third tri I find.


----------



## Weemcb26

@Suggerhoney you should ask your doc to prescribe you omeprazole I swear it has saved my life my heart burn was horrendous and making me through up on top of the HG! It’s like a wonder drug xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 hi how are you doing? Hope you got some relief from the HG

@Suggerhoney reflux is awful. Definitely try omeprazole if it’s that bad. 

my sleep is so out of whack, I was so tired and sleepy at 5pm, finally gave in to try sleep at 8 but couldn’t fall asleep till after midnight, only slept for 4 hours now I’m wide awake. I don’t even know what the problem is


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> @Suggerhoney you should ask your doc to prescribe you omeprazole I swear it has saved my life my heart burn was horrendous and making me through up on top of the HG! It’s like a wonder drug xx

I agree I ve been on Omeprazole since 12 weeks as I suffer really bad during pregnancy. It's worked well upto now but now I take it in the morning and by tea I'm having mild heartburn. 

Just done an 11hr travelling stint to get to our holiday. Stopped off 3 rimes but pretty much been driving for 7hr today. I'm shattered and my legs are killing me. Easy day tom I think.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all @Suggerhoney I'm also on omeprazole it's been a life saver! Yey for 32 weeks

@topazicatzbet hope.you have an amazing holiday 

@Mummy2Corban hope baby doesn't leave you waiting too long post due date x

Tomorrow I'm taking my 2 year old Evelyn to the cinema to see the new spirit film. She has watched every episode on Netflix at LEAST 4x she is obsessed with anything horses. I showed her the trailer and she got so excited lol. It's part of her birthday present cos she turns 3 on the 12th Aug x


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Hi all @Suggerhoney I'm also on omeprazole it's been a life saver! Yey for 32 weeks
> 
> @topazicatzbet hope.you have an amazing holiday
> 
> @Mummy2Corban hope baby doesn't leave you waiting too long post due date x
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking my 2 year old Evelyn to the cinema to see the new spirit film. She has watched every episode on Netflix at LEAST 4x she is obsessed with anything horses. I showed her the trailer and she got so excited lol. It's part of her birthday present cos she turns 3 on the 12th Aug x

yay I’m taking my girls to see it too tomorrow. And if I’m being honest I’m looking forward to it myself I’ve watched enough episodes to be interested


----------



## Weemcb26

@daniyaaq hi hun I’m doing a lot better thank the odansetron had been a life saver only wish I had been offered it sooner, hope your keeping well xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq me too haha x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks @Reiko_ctu and @Weemcb26
I see my consultant on Wed so I'm gonna ask him to perscribe something.


@daniyaaq and @Catmumof4
Will definitely bring it up at my consultant appointment on Wed. 

I was supposed to have a midwife home visit yesterday but she didn't show up. Unless i got the date wrong. 
Maybe its this Friday lol. 
My brain doesn't want to work properly lol. 


Been so busy again today ladies. 

Woke up and had the urge to clean out all my kitchen cupboards and re organise them.

Think the nesting has officially begun hehe.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I wish I had some energy to get some things done. I slept for 10 hours last night and I'm still having a hard time keeping my eyes open! I've torn apart my homeschool cupboard and my brain cannot for the life of me figure out how to organize it with the new curriculum. Just so tired and foggy. 

I'm jealous of you ladies having sweet kids shows like that at the theatres to take your kids to. None of that stuff makes it to a theatre showing here in Canada, it's only big blockbuster kids movies which no way my kids could handle, they're way too sensitive. None of them have ever been to the cinema!

I've just finally accepted the fact I will be nauseated for the rest of my pregnancy. It went away for a few weeks and then I kept feeling ill and thinking it was my blood sugar acting up but they're fine. So I guess it's just straight up nausea! Yuck! After brushing my teeth again I get a huge gag over the toilet. This happened with my first too but it didn't return till about 32 weeks! 13 more weeks for me to go... hopefully only 11 XD I do have this feeling baby will not be more than 2-3 days early so I think I'll go really close to due date. But thankfully no feelings of going overdue!!

Still no middle name but I told miss 8 the first name and her face lit up... don't know if it's because she likes it or just because she's the only kid who's allowed to know :)


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney you are nesting, aaaw. I’m actually hoping I will too. I remember it with my first it was so bad I would be up in middle of night organising things. At this rate it’s the only way I’m going to have anything done.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> I wish I had some energy to get some things done. I slept for 10 hours last night and I'm still having a hard time keeping my eyes open! I've torn apart my homeschool cupboard and my brain cannot for the life of me figure out how to organize it with the new curriculum. Just so tired and foggy.
> 
> I'm jealous of you ladies having sweet kids shows like that at the theatres to take your kids to. None of that stuff makes it to a theatre showing here in Canada, it's only big blockbuster kids movies which no way my kids could handle, they're way too sensitive. None of them have ever been to the cinema!
> 
> I've just finally accepted the fact I will be nauseated for the rest of my pregnancy. It went away for a few weeks and then I kept feeling ill and thinking it was my blood sugar acting up but they're fine. So I guess it's just straight up nausea! Yuck! After brushing my teeth again I get a huge gag over the toilet. This happened with my first too but it didn't return till about 32 weeks! 13 more weeks for me to go... hopefully only 11 XD I do have this feeling baby will not be more than 2-3 days early so I think I'll go really close to due date. But thankfully no feelings of going overdue!!
> 
> Still no middle name but I told miss 8 the first name and her face lit up... don't know if it's because she likes it or just because she's the only kid who's allowed to know :)

So sorry ure feeling so sick hon. 
I been feeling so sick too but mainly when the acid reflux is bad which is alot now. 
U have had it so tough bless you. 
I hope baby surprises u and comes a little earlier. 
Ure a trooper hon <3




daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney you are nesting, aaaw. I’m actually hoping I will too. I remember it with my first it was so bad I would be up in middle of night organising things. At this rate it’s the only way I’m going to have anything done.


It's so strange because I didn't nest with Tommy. I was really anemic with him so just felt to tired to do anything. Even packing my hospital bags with him at 34 weeks was like a massive effert. 

Didn't nest with DD either because I was induced early with her because of pre eclampsia and ICP. 

I did nest with our eldest son tho. Think it was about 3 weeks b4 I went into labour with him. He's 10 now so hard to remember but I do remember clearing out the kitchen cupboards and fridge with him. 
Lol. 

Feels good I've got so much done now. 
But I do need to get on with packing that bag. I normally do it at 34 weeks but mite do it earlier. 
Will see how I feel. 


Currently lead in bed right now feeling like Puff the magic dragon about to breath out fire. 

Acid Reflux sucks :hissy:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney that reflux is awful I’ve had many sleepless nights because of it before I got some prescribed. 

I also didn’t have nesting with number 2, I swear she was lucky to have clothes when she came I could not be bothered.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay, I'm joining you ladies in 3rd tri today. 

Ds3 is a bit under the weather running a temp. Not what you want while on hol. We went to the beach yesterday and he had a little play but wasn't his happy self.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet Congrats on 3rd trimester!


----------



## Weemcb26

Wooo hoooo hello 3rd trimester xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Stuck up a triage again only this time its not my HG. Little man hasn’t moved since this morning and it’s now 6:10pm great start to the third trimester xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

Weemcb26 said:


> Stuck up a triage again only this time its not my HG. Little man hasn’t moved since this morning and it’s now 6:10pm great start to the third trimester xx

Aw no that must he an awful worry. Have they done any monitoring yet?


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies :hi:

sorry I’ve been very quiet but busy in home life. Had some great updates with our son, after waiting over 2 years to see ASD team, he’s finally had his official diagnosis of Childhood Autism, yes this doesn’t change a great deal because I’ve been ahead of the game of getting the right support for him especially in school but at least we can show his official diagnosis… another weight lifted off the old shoulders. 

baby is moving lots, beginning to notice her active times now. Interestingly big cravings with this one cherries and fish (not together haha) but that’s all I want to eat when feeling peckish. But my appetite has decreased a hell of a lot lately. Little concerned as I only usually do this leading up to labour… hope not got a fair few weeks to go yet. 
I have another scan towards end of August, looking forward to seeing her again. 

anyone else been cleaning like there’s no tomorrow??hahah. I can’t stop… nesting has some perks I guess .


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> Stuck up a triage again only this time its not my HG. Little man hasn’t moved since this morning and it’s now 6:10pm great start to the third trimester xx

Hope all is OK, my little man was very quiet yesterday and I started to worry then once I sat down in the evening he started a gig.


----------



## angie90

Hi Girls!

I am so sorry I’ve been MIA- I come on every night and read your posts but I’ve just felt like I couldn’t post or have anything to say! Will t try harder! I don’t do Facebook so won’t be able
To join the group xx

we’re all good here, looking forward to seeing 30 weeks, feel like that’s a countdown then! We had a 4D scan last week and he looks JUST like his brother! So cute and can’t wait give those gorgeous lips a kiss! He’s Apparsntly 3lb and is measuring to the day! 

@Weemcb26 hope everything’s okay! 

We finished the nursery this week! Feel very ready now! Just need baby! I’ve booked a weekend away for my friends birthday when I’m
35 weeks so feel like I’m tempting fate hahaha xx


----------



## angie90

Forgot post picture of little one!


----------



## Weemcb26

Trace seems to be ok, he’s lying straight across my belly so not head or bum down little bugger and he’s been moving on trace I just can’t feel it which I’m assuming is down to anterior placenta. Bp was 127/74 anyone know if that’s high I’m normally 112 over something! Just to wait on a doc seeing me now before I can go home xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> Trace seems to be ok, he’s lying straight across my belly so not head or bum down little bugger and he’s been moving on trace I just can’t feel it which I’m assuming is down to anterior placenta. Bp was 127/74 anyone know if that’s high I’m normally 112 over something! Just to wait on a doc seeing me now before I can go home xx


That BP is absolutely fine hun. Stupid anterior placentas. I hate it as I can never tell his position and I think that's the reason my little man often goes quiet. Glad everything looks good.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 Glad everything's ok


----------



## Weemcb26

That’s me home but to go back up tomoz morning for repeat ctg then a scan on Tuesday xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 and @daniyaaq did your girls enjoy spirit? My girls liked it a while back and I didn’t mind watching it but they don’t watch it anymore!

@Suggerhoney 32 weeks! How is it possible to be this close. It feels like time is flying but also dragging at the same time. Yay for a bit of nesting! I’m a bit of a nester! I’m glad I painted all of upstairs and sorted through most things at that point so it will most probably be the kitchen that gets a good clean/sort out! Haha! Sorry your suffering with reflux! Hopefully the dr will prescribe you what the other girls suggested.

@topazicatzbet wow! That’s a long old drive. How’s your little man?

@Weemcb26 happy third tri! Sorry you had a worry about baby being quiet but at least you e both been checked out! Always such a worry. I’ve an anterior placenta and I do feel baby move regularly but I’ve no idea where he is!!!!! Hopefully all is ok with your scan Tuesday!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz I’m glad your little guys has had an official diagnosis. Hopefully will make things easier moving on?? Hopefully your not as hungry as not as much room and not the other! I’m a bit OCD about cleaning so when I’m fully nesting I’m a nightmare.

@angie90 what a beautiful little face! What’s your nursery like? Please share some pictures! Super exciting!

@daniyaaq I’m really struggling with sleep too. I’m super tired and get a short amount of sleep then I’m just awake! Then it’s nearly time to get up I’m wanted to sleep again! Also struggling bad during the day! I’m hoping it’s not my iron levels as I’ve been so good with taking liquid iron! 

@Reiko_ctu sorry your suffering with nausea still. I’ve started getting noughts of it too. Did you get any further with the girls school cupboard?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got a few more bits for baby boy yesterday! Just need a warm hat then I think I’ll just wait until his here and go shopping at some point then. I’ve got a drawer in our room for baby so I’ve been chucking it all in there but will need a sort out soon. I can’t wait to start getting it all sorted and busting the crib out etc! Super exciting!!!!!!!
What appointments do you all have this week? Another boring week for me but I do need to book my whooping cough jab for when DH has time off!


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz @angie90 so glad to hear from you and glad all is going well

@Mummy2Corban i definitely think mine is iron related, I struggle throughout the day and even when I try to nap that’s a struggle too. The girls loved the movie, I did too if I’m being honest. I also think given the months and year we’ve had being at the cinema was amazing for them.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Yay, I'm joining you ladies in 3rd tri today.
> 
> Ds3 is a bit under the weather running a temp. Not what you want while on hol. We went to the beach yesterday and he had a little play but wasn't his happy self.

At least one of my 3 always gets sick on holiday. Every time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban so lovely you got something new for baby!! I’m toying with buying something but really need to sort out what I have already. I did finish organizing the cupboard though! So next it’s the playroom and the newborn clothes.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im struggling during the day too. As soon as I sit down I’m fighting falling asleep. Mine could be iron but I’d like to think because I’ve been taking liquid iron everyday it wouldn’t be that!!!! I have the midwife next week so will get my blood results. Glad you all enjoyed the cinema! It’s amazing how the little things are so good to do again!

@Reiko_ctu the teeny clothes make me feel so gooey! Lots of sorting out for you! Won’t be long till your going through little clothes!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq im struggling during the day too. As soon as I sit down I’m fighting falling asleep. Mine could be iron but I’d like to think because I’ve been taking liquid iron everyday it wouldn’t be that!!!! I have the midwife next week so will get my blood results. Glad you all enjoyed the cinema! It’s amazing how the little things are so good to do again!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu the teeny clothes make me feel so gooey! Lots of sorting out for you! Won’t be long till your going through little clothes!

it so may be. I’m taking liquid iron too and honestly it seems to not be doing a whole lot for me.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> At least one of my 3 always gets sick on holiday. Every time.

Thankfully he seems fine now not sure what caused the temp but he is back to his happy self now. 

It's lovely being away on holiday but I'm blooming aching. All the driving and walking is killing my hips, back and bump. We are going to the zoo today but looking forward to a chill out day tom


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz so glad to see u back hon. 
Yes I'm nesting like crazy too. It started a few weeks ago but on Saturday I cleaned all my kitchen cupboards out and re arranged and organised them all which is crazy nesting haha. 

Just need to pack my hospital bags now. 

@Weemcb26 
So glad all is ok and yay for 3rd tri. 


Gosh ladies that have anterior placenta. I had anterior with my last 2 but with this one I have a prosteria placenta. 
I didn't feel movements untill 19 weeks which was odd considering my placenta is at the back but oh my gosh. 
I almost wish now I had a anterior placenta again because I totally forgot how fierce these movements become when ure very heavily pregnant. 
It actually is painful sometimes. Esp when he stretches. It also wakes me up and prevents me from sleeping because its just so strong. 

He sticks his butt out alot but also get alot of knees or elbows. And feet. 
Sometimes it feels like he's bucking like a little rabbit and I'm like what the heck are u doing in there haha. 



I feel so big now ladies. I will get another bump shot probably Tomorrow because I have a growth scan. 

But I've a feeling this baby will be big and over 8lbs. My DH does not think so but I do. 
His movements are crazy strong. 

He was 3lb 8oz at my 30 week scan. 
At this stage now he should be around 4lb 6oz but I think he will be bigger. 

I know the scans are out but I've just a feeling I'm having a big baby. 
Bit scared tbh


----------



## Suggerhoney

@angie90 
So good to see u back as well hon. Lovely scan photo. We had a 4D scan last week and there so amazing. 
This baby looks exactly the same as his 2 year old brother. Like spitting image. 
The tech was the manager and she cudnt see any signs of downs so I'm feeling so much better now. 
But it's been such a worry up until that point. I'm so glad I booked it now because it has definitely made me feel so much more positive.


----------



## angie90

Here’s the nursery! Keep going in and thinking will have a little one in here soon!!

Anyone else finished a nursery? I didn’t really do this last time as known it won’t be used for ages but think I needed something focus on and cheer myself up a bit!


----------



## angie90

Suggerhoney said:


> @angie90
> So good to see u back as well hon. Lovely scan photo. We had a 4D scan last week and there so amazing.
> This baby looks exactly the same as his 2 year old brother. Like spitting image.
> The tech was the manager and she cudnt see any signs of downs so I'm feeling so much better now.
> But it's been such a worry up until that point. I'm so glad I booked it now because it has definitely made me feel so much more positive.


Thanks Suggar! Awww I’m glad it’s reassured you! It’s amazing what scans can do these days! And hopefully will allow you to enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnancy more! Can’t believe how fast it’s going now! I’ve got 8 more weeks of work snd 9 till baby! Feeling I should have taken more time off haha!!


----------



## Weemcb26

Bit of a update got a phone call to go for scan today instead of tomoz so ctg at 11:30 and scan at 2:10 il be hanging around this hospital like a loose end for ages in between as no point leaving to come back as parking is a nightmare here xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Weemcb26 said:


> Bit of a update got a phone call to go for scan today instead of tomoz so ctg at 11:30 and scan at 2:10 il be hanging around this hospital like a loose end for ages in between as no point leaving to come back as parking is a nightmare here xx

Fair point, it’s amazing that parking at hospital would be so difficult. glad you getting checked earlier though. 

@angie90 it’s so hard figuring out how much time to take off. I’ve got 9 weeks left and a part of me does feel a little guilty for being so early but I honestly can’t imagine working past 35 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@angie90 
Awww hon that nursery is absolutely stunning. 
I absolutely love it. 
Thank you. It's such a shame my whole pregnancy has been tarred with anxiety. I feel like all I've done is worry. 
Still I guess it's nice to have the last few weeks feeling so much better. Wud of been nice for the Harmony test to of worked tho then I wid of enjoyed my pregnancy. 
This is probably the very last time I will be pregnant. I'm 42 in December so I can't see that being any more after this..
Does feel sad tbh. 
Don't like getting older at all. 


@Weemcb26 
That's great there getting u In today instead. 
Hope it all goes well. 
I have a growth scan tomorrow morning and consultant on Wednesday morning. 

I agree about parking at the hospital it's a absolute nightmare


----------



## playgirl666

My arm is still sore to touch! Haven't bruised this bad in a long time, I don't no if really low iron could have something to do with it? They said I'm severely anemic, hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> My arm is still sore to touch! Haven't bruised this bad in a long time, I don't no if really low iron could have something to do with it? They said I'm severely anemic, hope everyone else is OK x
> View attachment 1100737

low iron can make you bruise easily that could explain it. hope you get some help with anaemia,


----------



## Weemcb26

Babies heart rate up in the 170s but they didn’t seem over concerned just that it was on higher end of normal ‍♀️ Now to wait about till 2pm xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 what a beautiful nursery! I’ve been stalking a few of those bits on H&M! This little monkey will go in with his brothers so he won’t have his own room. I can take a picture soon if the boys room though.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 i guess if they aren’t concerned then hopefully all is ok? Keep us updated on your next appointment. Hopefully the wait isn’t to bad!

@playgirl666 your poor arm! When the dr done that to my arm I was super anemic too so maybe it is worse because of that?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

31 week bump!!!!!


----------



## Weemcb26

Your bump looks lush hun xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Baby is all good except my placenta is now covering the full length of my bump at the front and he’s so breach that his feet are above his head . That combined is apparently why Iv not been feeling him as much xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow so many updates!! 

@Mummy2Corban loved spirit and my 2 year old got really upset when the bad guy got spirits family she kept shouting oh no my beautiful horses and run my spirit. She didn't get that u have to be quiet ](*,)
Your bump is so beautiful. Serious bump envy here lol!!

@Weemcb26 Sorry you was worried about baby but glad you was called in early to see. Did they take any measurements?

@Reiko_ctu glad the holiday is going well minus the pain and poorly child. One of mine allways comes down with something it's so frustrating!

@angie90 Your nursery is soooo stunning!

SO I think iv had a growth spurt I'm now feeling baby under my ribs and in my privates :oops: at the same time! I'm in agony my partner put his hand on my hip yesterday and said holy crap they have widened... I'm glad he noticed but I could have slapped him lol :roll:
Iv got a crazy busy month with appointments this month and I'm really glad if I'm honest! Noticed yesterday chances are I'm going to be having baby next month!! I'm both very excited for it to be over and terrified of the operation lol :muaha:


----------



## Weemcb26

@Catmumof4 yeah hun he’s sitting at 2lb 14oz at 28+1 so on the heavier side of normal. Cacking it now that he will end up huge xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 thanks lovely. Did they say he could change position seeing as your 28 weeks? Will they scan you more knowing he is breech? Hopefully he won’t end up to big!!!!

@Catmumof4 got to love a bump hey! Thank you! Ah bless her sounds like she really got into the film! Amazing that she sat through it!!! Oooo not fun when baby feels like it’s everywhere! Hahaha! Isn’t it just crazy thinking that baby could be here next month!


----------



## playgirl666

I forgot to say but my consultant said she's gonna book my induction when I go in at 34 weeks :) x


----------



## Weemcb26

@Mummy2Corban the consultant said she wasn’t overly concerned as he has plenty time to move round, I’m more concerned about his hips now as can’t be good in that position ‍♀️ Il attach a photo of scan, that’s his knees in front of his face


----------



## Weemcb26

Sorry also meant to add I have a growth scan anyway at 32 weeks via my own consultant so hopefully know more then. I don’t imagine they would try to turn him due to where placenta is so looks like it would be a section which is so far from what I want it scares me so hopefully he moves xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Ure bump is so lush. U have over taken me now I think. I'm a little smaller than you. 
I love how it's so out front. 

@playgirl666 
So u will get ure date soon hon. I really hope i get mine but I've a feeling I will have to wait until 36 weeks :hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> Sorry also meant to add I have a growth scan anyway at 32 weeks via my own consultant so hopefully know more then. I don’t imagine they would try to turn him due to where placenta is so looks like it would be a section which is so far from what I want it scares me so hopefully he moves xx

I felt like that with ds3 when he ended up transverse but the section was great and I felt so well after it so please don't worry too much if that ends up being the only option.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban I think you have the most beautiful bump I've ever seen


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> @Mummy2Corban
> Ure bump is so lush. U have over taken me now I think. I'm a little smaller than you.
> I love how it's so out front.
> 
> @playgirl666
> So u will get ure date soon hon. I really hope i get mine but I've a feeling I will have to wait until 36 weeks :hissy:

I will have my date on the 9th September hopefully xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg seriously @sadeyedlady what is a pork pie hat?! I had to change my ticker because that one had some really weird bits! 

@Mummy2Corban yh I think we will take her to see the paw patrol one aswell but anything else and she would never have stayed still! Lol 

@Weemcb26 That's about the same as what my little one weighed but the scans can be really off with weight! Can't believe the knees in front! It's insane! 

@playgirl666 I'm so jealous lol!! I have consultant Mon coming but not sure if she will give me a date as it isn't my proper consultant 

As for me my appetite is non existent bit worried baby isn't getting the right nutrients, the spd is really awful this evening bought me to tears! I tried napping earlier cos I haven't been sleeping well and restless legs bloody kicked in! Spd sciatica and fibromyalgia then add in restless legs and it was hell!! Also the constant need to per is driving me insane!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah I’m loving the love for bump!!! My MIL commented this morning on the size of bump saying it was very big but being no.6 it’s probably just falling out and also she thinks it’s going to be big. All my babies have been 8lbs so more than likely this one will be too! 

@Suggerhoney is it your growth scan today?!

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling today? 

@playgirl666 not long to wait to find out a date!!!!

@Weemcb26 i know baby isn’t in a great position but what a scan picture!! That can’t be the most comfy position surely!!!!! Hopefully seeing as you’ve a while left he will turn himself


----------



## daniyaaq

Passed my GTT, I don’t think I had any doubts but atleast that’s one thing off my list. My butt hurts so much today, it’s strange. According to Australian standards I’ll be in third trimester when I hit 27weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yay to passing! Like you say it’s one of the things on your list! Well to be honest I always though third tri was 27 weeks! So I say go with what you know and your nearly 3rd tri!!!


----------



## playgirl666

I think baby has moved further down, I got a sharp pain down there then (sorry for tmi) when I went to the loo I had a glob of jelly cm, hope he don't move much more down and he stays put! X


----------



## Weemcb26

Update on today ctg was fine again only this time he wasn’t moving much on ctg ither I’m starting to get really worried now. Iv to go back tomoz again and they are bringing my consultant appt forward from 32 weeks will find out when tomoz xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 Sorry you're going through all this worry. Hopefully things pick up soon


----------



## sadeyedlady

Definitely a TMI question. Everytime we have sex my labia/vulva feels like it's been punched. Its that bad I cant stand for more than 5 minutes and the pain lasts for hours. Please tell me this is normal and someone else is going through the same horrors!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I need to catch up on the thread. 

But just jumping In quickly to say growth scan went well. 
Baby is head down and low and he is 4lb 15oz and on 76th centile. 

Tommy was 6lb 13 at this stage and on the 98th centile. 

Been told if induction is 37 weeks he will be 6 and a half to 7lbs or maybe a tiny bit over. 

Do I trust it NOPE I feel huge heavy and uncomfortable. 
Consultant tomorrow and FX for weeo 37. 


Will catch up a bit later ladies been so busy as usual haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sadeyedlady 
Mine gets like that but it's the pubic bone that's hurting. Feeling like someone has kicked me in the Vjj..
It's SPD. 
Thankfully I don't have it as bad this time as I did with the others. 


Feeling so heavy today and so much pressure way down low and sharp pains. Also lower back is so sore..

Consultant Tomorrow and I'm so nervous. So scared he will say no to 37 weeks and push me to 38. 

I really hope he agrees and gives me a date. 
Will get a bump photo tomorrow. I think its dropped again..
Wondering if he is engaging..

The tech doing my scan said something a bit odd. 

When I told him I hadn't packed my hospital yet he said I should get them packed. 

I said to him that I never go into labour on my own early. 
If I go labour on my own I always get to 40 weeks or over and the only times I have had early ones was because I was induced.. 
He said there's a first time for everything and some babies just want to come early and take us by surprise. 

Was he implying that I may have baby early. 
Cud he tell by a scan. 

Tbh I really can't see baby coming b4 induction and I bet I will need the passery. 

I just can't see myself going into labour naturally at all..


I really think he will be 8lbs or over too. 
Just a gut feeling.


----------



## playgirl666

Literally had a breakdown tonight :( don't no what's wrong with me, I feel so down :( x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ah I’m loving the love for bump!!! My MIL commented this morning on the size of bump saying it was very big but being no.6 it’s probably just falling out and also she thinks it’s going to be big. All my babies have been 8lbs so more than likely this one will be too!
> 
> @Suggerhoney is it your growth scan today?!
> 
> @Catmumof4 how are you feeling today?
> 
> @playgirl666 not long to wait to find out a date!!!!
> 
> @Weemcb26 i know baby isn’t in a great position but what a scan picture!! That can’t be the most comfy position surely!!!!! Hopefully seeing as you’ve a while left he will turn himself

I think you are absolutely looking just right for 31 weeks! I will be a teensy bit smaller at 27 and feeling happy with the size! We'll see what i'm measuring at next midwife tho.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Literally had a breakdown tonight :( don't no what's wrong with me, I feel so down :( x

I feel very down as well. I don't know if your blood sugars are stressing you out, managing mine is an all consuming task, plus the fatigue I feel I am having zero of the positive things about pregnancy at all. I am just tired and nauseated all the time and feel really sorry for myself. It's probably bit of depression for us both hun xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Definitely a TMI question. Everytime we have sex my labia/vulva feels like it's been punched. Its that bad I cant stand for more than 5 minutes and the pain lasts for hours. Please tell me this is normal and someone else is going through the same horrors!

Yeah honestly getting aroused does not do pleasant things for my vulva lately either. It's the extra pressure on the pelvic floor plus extra blood flow... much different experience than my previous pregnant sex life. Use an ice pack afterwards, or do other things! But I like to keep intercourse going up until birth because it'll be a while afterwards of just "other things" lol...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> @sadeyedlady
> Mine gets like that but it's the pubic bone that's hurting. Feeling like someone has kicked me in the Vjj..
> It's SPD.
> Thankfully I don't have it as bad this time as I did with the others.
> 
> 
> Feeling so heavy today and so much pressure way down low and sharp pains. Also lower back is so sore..
> 
> Consultant Tomorrow and I'm so nervous. So scared he will say no to 37 weeks and push me to 38.
> 
> I really hope he agrees and gives me a date.
> Will get a bump photo tomorrow. I think its dropped again..
> Wondering if he is engaging..
> 
> The tech doing my scan said something a bit odd.
> 
> When I told him I hadn't packed my hospital yet he said I should get them packed.
> 
> I said to him that I never go into labour on my own early.
> If I go labour on my own I always get to 40 weeks or over and the only times I have had early ones was because I was induced..
> He said there's a first time for everything and some babies just want to come early and take us by surprise.
> 
> Was he implying that I may have baby early.
> Cud he tell by a scan.
> 
> Tbh I really can't see baby coming b4 induction and I bet I will need the passery.
> 
> I just can't see myself going into labour naturally at all..
> 
> 
> I really think he will be 8lbs or over too.
> Just a gut feeling.

He might see your cervix shortening? But honestly nothing can tell when labour will start. And he should be trained not to make comments that women will read into so likely it meant nothing... but you should still pack your hospital bag at your stage XD


----------



## Catmumof4

playgirl666 said:


> Literally had a breakdown tonight :( don't no what's wrong with me, I feel so down :( x

Me too mine was over pain, could it be hormones or something more specific? Hope your feeling better now xx

@Reiko_ctu I'm sorry to hear your feeling down too! I can't remember the last time me and oh :sex: it just hurts too much!

@Mummy2Corban Thanks for asking after me hunny truth be told I'm in a bit of a dark place. Baby is under my ribs and in my privates constantly, her movements have slowed down but still getting some. I struggle to breathe if I move and starting to feel like a prisoner in my own skin!! Had a break down this evening over the pain and my lovely man helped me through it! I really don't know how I can do a min of 7 weeks more unless something gives! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> Me too mine was over pain, could it be hormones or something more specific? Hope your feeling better now xx
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I'm sorry to hear your feeling down too! I can't remember the last time me and oh :sex: it just hurts too much!
> 
> @Mummy2Corban Thanks for asking after me hunny truth be told I'm in a bit of a dark place. Baby is under my ribs and in my privates constantly, her movements have slowed down but still getting some. I struggle to breathe if I move and starting to feel like a prisoner in my own skin!! Had a break down this evening over the pain and my lovely man helped me through it! I really don't know how I can do a min of 7 weeks more unless something gives! Xx

Yes I’ve got at least 10 more weeks but likely 12 and I can’t imagine every day being like this and me not breaking down. Hopefully there are some good days in there to keep us going. At least I know I absolutely cannot be pregnant again after this one is done.


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 you are not alone. Woke up feeling emotional this morning. Hormones. 

I’m just so over managing things.


----------



## playgirl666

Feel quite sick today, but I did start new iron tablets yesterday they are quite strong 325mg per tablet gotta take 2 a day, wondering if that's causing me to feel sick x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thought I'd post a bump shot seen as our holiday cottage has a good mirror for it. 
Looking forward to getting home now so I can relax in my own home. My mother in law is starting to annoy me.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Beautiful bump @topazicatzbet 

@Reiko_ctu I'll definitely try the ice pack next time thanks! Don't want to give up on sex yet, its the only thing that keeps me sane these days :headspin:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet wow gorgeous bump!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh ladies I'm a bit bummed and worried. 
See consultant and thankfully he has given me some tablets for the reflux and more piriton and cream for the itching.
The itching has not been to bad lately.

As for induction I will not get a date untill I'm 36+4 days:-(

He said ideally he wants me to get to 38 weeks because even tho 37 weeks is classed as term its still classed as early term' and some babys lungs may not be fully mature and will need to go scbu.
I told him all my worries and how bad everything has been and he said if I'm still having all these symptoms when I see him next then he will do it at 37 weeks but if the medication he has given me helps and things calm down he said it will be 38 weeks.

Originally he wanted me to see him again on 28th August and also move my growth scan to that day.
But there fully booked and I cudnt be booked in untill 1st September at 36+4 weeks.
My scan is also that day.

Thing is I'm so worried now that they're leaving it so late that they will get all booked up in delivery and I won't be able to get in at 37 weeks' and will end up being pushed to 38.

So I'm feeling a little down. I definitely don't want to go to 38 weeks


----------



## Weemcb26

Today has been another rollarcoaster! Had a bit of spotting last night lost a big bit of mucus plug this morn and more smaller bits today. 

had an internal by on call doc when I was up for ctg today abs she doesn’t seem concerned about it and ctg was ok. 

have my consultant appt tomoz so I’m worrying about that and what she might suggest the next plan of action is, all I know is I can’t go on like this with the refunded movements, loosing my plug has just been the icing on the cake xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Reduced movements not refunded lol


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Sorry you didn’t get your confirmed induction date, fingers crossed you get the 37 weeks you really want 

@Weemcb26 Im so sorry your going through all this worry and stress the moment, hopefully all will plan out and things start going smoothly again with regular movements


----------



## Suggerhoney

Weemcb26 said:


> Today has been another rollarcoaster! Had a bit of spotting last night lost a big bit of mucus plug this morn and more smaller bits today.
> 
> had an internal by on call doc when I was up for ctg today abs she doesn’t seem concerned about it and ctg was ok.
> 
> have my consultant appt tomoz so I’m worrying about that and what she might suggest the next plan of action is, all I know is I can’t go on like this with the refunded movements, loosing my plug has just been the icing on the cake xx


Hay hon I lost my whole mukas plug at 34 weeks with my son. I had the bloody show to. 
I was also having contractions that kept starting and going on for 24 hours and then stopping. 
It happened at 29 33+6 35 and 36 weeks.. 
Everyone thought I was gonna have him early but I still made it to my induction at 37 weeks and needed the passery because my cervix was only 1cm and need to shorten more. 
I rekon he wud Still be in there now if he had the chance. 

I also lost alot of plug at 33 weeks with our eldest and i didn't go into labour untill 40 weeks. 

The mukas plug can grow back so try not to worry..
Sorry ure having a hard time. 
Hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> @Suggerhoney Sorry you didn’t get your confirmed induction date, fingers crossed you get the 37 weeks you really want
> 
> @Weemcb26 Im so sorry your going through all this worry and stress the moment, hopefully all will plan out and things start going smoothly again with regular movements


Thanks hon heres hoping. 
Feels like ages to my next consultant appointment to get that date. 4 weeks today I bet it drages urghhh.


----------



## Penguin20

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon heres hoping.
> Feels like ages to my next consultant appointment to get that date. 4 weeks today I bet it drages urghhh.

I hate when days feel like they are dragging when you just want it to go quick, I got midwife beginning of September and I haven’t seen her since 16 weeks and feels like it’s been ages and still few weeks to go


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyway on a brighter note. I've packed me hospital bags yay. 
I had to pack alot because I'm gonna be staying in for about a week after birth. 
I don't normally pack them untill 34 weeks but just wanted to get it out the way and so glad I have.




Also took some bump pics. 
Here's me at 33 weeks with Tommy and me today at 32+4 weeks. 


Also did some bare bump pics. But please excuse the skin.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> I hate when days feel like they are dragging when you just want it to go quick, I got midwife beginning of September and I haven’t seen her since 16 weeks and feels like it’s been ages and still few weeks to go


Oh me too hon. Oh gosh that is ages. I saw my midwife at 8 weeks and then didn't see her again untill I was 25 weeks was crazy. 
Also cud of sworn at the stage I'm at now consultant appointments are normally every 2 weeks. But I'm not seeing him again for 4 weeks. Should be seeing the midwife soon tho so thet breaks it up. 
I feel like time is dragging so much now.


----------



## Catmumof4

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I’ve got at least 10 more weeks but likely 12 and I can’t imagine every day being like this and me not breaking down. Hopefully there are some good days in there to keep us going. At least I know I absolutely cannot be pregnant again after this one is done.

It is soo hard isn't it. Mother nature seriously screwed up making us go 40 weeks instead of 30 lol x

@topazicatzbet lovely bump!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry you didn't get your date, it is pushing it a bit!! Your bump is looking lovely

So I'm currently in hospital with dehydration, pain and can't stop throwing up!! 2 lots of different anti sickness medications something will work soon I hope Lol!! Also been told I'm on the cusp of being diagnosed with icp my levels were 12 and alt raised aswell got to have more bloods fri to confirm diagnosis so looking like definitely 37 weeks for me x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh ladies I'm a bit bummed and worried.
> See consultant and thankfully he has given me some tablets for the reflux and more piriton and cream for the itching.
> The itching has not been to bad lately.
> 
> As for induction I will not get a date untill I'm 36+4 days:-(
> 
> He said ideally he wants me to get to 38 weeks because even tho 37 weeks is classed as term its still classed as early term' and some babys lungs may not be fully mature and will need to go scbu.
> I told him all my worries and how bad everything has been and he said if I'm still having all these symptoms when I see him next then he will do it at 37 weeks but if the medication he has given me helps and things calm down he said it will be 38 weeks.
> 
> Originally he wanted me to see him again on 28th August and also move my growth scan to that day.
> But there fully booked and I cudnt be booked in untill 1st September at 36+4 weeks.
> My scan is also that day.
> 
> Thing is I'm so worried now that they're leaving it so late that they will get all booked up in delivery and I won't be able to get in at 37 weeks' and will end up being pushed to 38.
> 
> So I'm feeling a little down. I definitely don't want to go to 38 weeks

Oh my that’s disappointing. I can only hope that last week won’t be too hard on you because you’re right, they likely won’t have a spot for you to get induced even if you’re suffering very badly :( but at least at that point if you have a date for induction it might be easier to make it through knowing exactly when you’ll be able to go in.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had a call with the diabetes dr and although she was lovely and understanding, tbh I’m
Just annoyed with having someone look over my shoulder at my numbers. I have to have a call with them again in 3 weeks and then who knows how often after that. I’m really really hoping I can keep my sugars down for at least 9 more weeks and then I can likely avoid going on insulin and still be allowed to birth at home. I’m not stuck on it at all tbh but I hate to be told I’m not eligible XD


----------



## Weemcb26

I had an incline that it could grow up I just didnt expect it this early! I’m reaching a point where I’m just not feeling confident that he’s ok in there but also know he wouldn’t really be ok if he was out ither. It’s like some game of hellish limbo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm so sorry you didn't get your date, it is pushing it a bit!! Your bump is looking lovely
> 
> So I'm currently in hospital with dehydration, pain and can't stop throwing up!! 2 lots of different anti sickness medications something will work soon I hope Lol!! Also been told I'm on the cusp of being diagnosed with icp my levels were 12 and alt raised aswell got to have more bloods fri to confirm diagnosis so looking like definitely 37 weeks for me x


I'm still gonna push for 37 weeks I don't care I refuse to go any further. So when I see him I'm gonna tell him I feel awful even it I don't. I just can't cope going to 38 weeks.
My bile levels got 13 hon and then went back down to 8. If my itching flairs again which it probably will I'm gonna call the Day Assessment Unit and get more bloods. Can't believe I'm not seeing a consultant again for another 4 weeks.
I was told that no one gets a date untill 36 weeks as well hon and tbh I was 36 weeks when I got my induction date with Tommy. I was actually 36+2 and got my date for 37+2 but ended up in the day assessment unit because of the itching and a different consultant i saw there brought my induction date forward to 37 weeks. So it my itching flairs up hoping that will happen again. So sorry ure in hospital hon. I really hope u feel better soon and can go back home.




Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my that’s disappointing. I can only hope that last week won’t be too hard on you because you’re right, they likely won’t have a spot for you to get induced even if you’re suffering very badly :( but at least at that point if you have a date for induction it might be easier to make it through knowing exactly when you’ll be able to go in.


It's OK hon I've found out they always keep a few or the delivery rooms free for emergencies and the high risk ladies (I'm very high risk)
Literally everyone I've spoken to on here and also my consultant said no one gets induction dates or elective c section dates untill 36 weeks.
And I was 36+2 with my son when I got my induction date with him and they booked me in for 37+2 but I ended up being brought forward to 37 weeks.

A lady on here that's also from the UK said she saw her consultant at 36+6 weeks and they booked her in for induction the very next day so hopefully with me being so high risk it won't be a problem.
Just shit I have to wait another 4 weeks for a date but everyone has to wait untill 36 weeks unless it's a emergency.

I really can not bare to go any further than 37 weeks so when I see him I'm gonna tell him I'm still itching and still getting all the horrible symptoms even if I'm not. But I expect I will still have these symptoms.
My itching has calmed down a bit. But it does this and then it will flair right up again.
I give it a week or at a push 2 and I will be itching like crazy.
Even though my bile levels are normol and I'm not diognosed with ICP I'm still not gonna stand for being pushed to 38 weeks.
I mean I've had a liver transplant and all my organs are being pushed right up surely that's not good.

I'm just so disappointed i didn't get a date today. Feel like I've been waiting ages for this.
I cud of had one the 28th August if they wasn't all booked up. Sucks I have to wait now untill September 1st.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> I had an incline that it could grow up I just didnt expect it this early! I’m reaching a point where I’m just not feeling confident that he’s ok in there but also know he wouldn’t really be ok if he was out ither. It’s like some game of hellish limbo

Ugh it’s such a tricky thing isn’t it. You want to keep them safe and growing but you just don’t know what’s going on in there at all unless you’re having regular scans! Are they sending you off now or will they have you back in again frequently?


----------



## sil

Hi ladies! V day for me today. I had my 24 week growth scan. At 20 weeks baby was measuring in 13th percentile. Now at 24 weeks she has dropped to the 4th percentile and is measuring only 1 lb 2 oz. I am being referred out to an MFM specialist to follow both the growth, possible IGUR, and the velamentous cord insertion. I’ll need non stress tests weekly when I hit 34 weeks and will likely be induced. Fingers crossed she keeps growing - sometimes the velamentous cord can cause growth restriction and I really hope she cooks quite awhile longer.


----------



## playgirl666

That's odd, when I was having maze I got my date at 34 weeks and I will get my date at 34 weeks again this time, maybe it varies from hospital to hospital xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh it’s such a tricky thing isn’t it. You want to keep them safe and growing but you just don’t know what’s going on in there at all unless you’re having regular scans! Are they sending you off now or will they have you back in again frequently?

 As far as I’m aware it’s daily ctgs until I’m feeling regular movements but they have brought my consult appt 4 weeks to tomorrow so when I left day care today they haven’t given me a time to go back as seeing consultant first thing so they said to let her decide plan of action! If I was 38 weeks I’d be asking to get him out it’s just such a early stage at 28 weeks to be even thinking along those lines! My head is pickled xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady yes I’m feeling you on feeling punched! We usually have sex at bedtime so I’m glad that I get to go sleep! After we have finished and I have a wee and a wash it’s painful. 

@playgirl666 how are you feeling hun? I’m sorry your feeling this way. When ever I e taken iron tablets they’ve made me sick so I’ve always gone with liquid iron.

@topazicatzbet what a lovely bump!


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban I'm feeling much better today, thank u for thinking of me, I think with my diabetes and being severely anemic it all just got to much yesterday but I no its all gonna be worth it, how r u? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney vaby boy sounds like a good weight! I wonder how much he will be when born! Will he be 8lbs!! Your bump is a beautiful bump and Looks a bit different to Tommy’s. Your looking fab. Sorry about consultant. I understand that they are busy etc but it seems so unfair to leave ladies waiting for so long! And then having such a short time to prepare. I’m hoping all goes to what you want.

@Catmumof4 so sorry your back in hospital! What a nightmare. How are you feeling now? Hopefully you’ll get your section at 37 weeks!

@Weemcb26 oh hun how worrying for you! Hopefully you’ll get some more answers tomorrow! The spotting and loss of plug defo hasn’t helped! Sending big hugs. Let us know what they have to say when you see the consultant.

@sil happy V day lovely!!! What a little cutie! I’m sorry she’s dropped on the centile line. Hopefully she will start picking up over the next few weeks. At least they are keeping an eye on and you will be seeing a specialist. Keep us updated lovely


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 I think pregnancy is tough and hormones and emotions are crazy…. And then the added stresses of other things can get to much. Always best to let it out though. Hopefully your iron levels will start coming up and you feel a bit better in yourself! It’s all worth it in the end like you say and I’m the mean time we are all here to help each other through the tough times.

yeah im not doing to bad thank you! Ache and feel restricted and super tired but im ok!!! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil happy vday. Hope the little miss picks up her growth.

sorry most of us aren’t having such a good time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil really hope she keeps on growing and is a good weight when u deliver. How worrying bless you. :hugs:


@playgirl666 I don't know hon but a lot of ladies said they don't give dates untill 36 weeks and so did my consultant. @LoneWanderer still has no section date yet and she's 36 weeks. 
So it seems to be a thing with most hospitals here. I'm so disappointed. I have to wait another 4 weeks now which is ages. :sad1:

@Weemcb26 
Yeah 28 is definitely to early hon. I guess they will just keep monitoring you and see how y go. They won't induce me untill I'm 37 to 38 weeks. They don't really doing it b4 then because of there lungs not being mature. 
Even my consultant said today even at 37 weeks there lungs can still be not fully mature and ideally he wants me to go to 38 weeks but I just can't cope with going that far with all the itching and everything. 
The only time they do things any earlier wud be with a emergency. So if ure baby is moving OK when u have a trace they won't interfear but if they get worried then they probably wud get u in early. Cud be the anterior placenta stopping u feeling everything. It cushions alot of the movements. I hope u can keep baby in untill full term hon. Have they been concerned about his movements when ure on the trace? Sorry u have this worry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> @Mummy2Corban I'm feeling much better today, thank u for thinking of me, I think with my diabetes and being severely anemic it all just got to much yesterday but I no its all gonna be worth it, how r u? Xx


So glad ure feeling better hon. It must be so hard having diabetes and being pregnant. U know where I am if u ever want a rant hon. Pm me anytime or FB xxx






Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney vaby boy sounds like a good weight! I wonder how much he will be when born! Will he be 8lbs!! Your bump is a beautiful bump and Looks a bit different to Tommy’s. Your looking fab. Sorry about consultant. I understand that they are busy etc but it seems so unfair to leave ladies waiting for so long! And then having such a short time to prepare. I’m hoping all goes to what you want.
> 
> @Catmumof4 so sorry your back in hospital! What a nightmare. How are you feeling now? Hopefully you’ll get your section at 37 weeks!
> 
> @Weemcb26 oh hun how worrying for you! Hopefully you’ll get some more answers tomorrow! The spotting and loss of plug defo hasn’t helped! Sending big hugs. Let us know what they have to say when you see the consultant.
> 
> @sil happy V day lovely!!! What a little cutie! I’m sorry she’s dropped on the centile line. Hopefully she will start picking up over the next few weeks. At least they are keeping an eye on and you will be seeing a specialist. Keep us updated lovely

This baby is smaller than Tommy so say. 
Tommy was 6lb 13 at this stage and this baby is 4lb 15oz. 
Tommy was on 98th centile and this baby is on 76th centile. 
He said if I have him at 37 weeks he will be 6 and a half to 7lbs or maybe just a tad over. 

But I don't know if I trust it. My bump seems so big now and I just have this horrible feeling he will be big. Esp if I have to go 38 weeks I fully expect him to be 8 to 9lbs. I've even packed some of that size baby grows just incase but I've mainly packed Tiny baby which is what Tommy was in. 
Really hope he won't be big I won't be able to get him out. I've been there b4 and it was awful. 

I think even if I'm feeling OK ish at my 36+4 consultant appointment' I'm still gonna say I'm struggling and can't go on any more and he will then do it at 37 weeks. 
Thing is he's giving me stuff for the reflux now. 
And I haven't had reflux for a day or two and I've not been itchy. I am a little but not as bad as I was. 
But the itching does do this. It flairs up bad then it calms then it flairs again. So I expect it will come back full force and then I will have a bit of a leg to stand on. 
I don't want it to be bad but at the same time I don't really really to be telling lies at my next appointment. 
But I really really can't cope with going to 38 or anywhere near it. I don't mind 37 or 37+1 but that's it. 

The midwife was very sympathetic. There is always one of the hospital midwifes there when I see the consultant and she cudnt believe the state of my skin and how sore it looks and its not even as bad as it was now. 

Anyway nothing I can do now. I just have to be patient and wait. 
I know I'm definitely gonna be getting my date in 4 weeks so I guess that's good and I know they can book u for induction like the next day if they have too. 
Because I'm classed as high risk I kind off more priority. 
I've had life saving surgery and I don't like the idea of my liver being pushed to go that far. 
I will just have to tell him I'm totally done and can't go any further and hopefully he will just book me in for 37. [-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney id say your bump looks a good size! Like you say it’s hard to trust dating scans. I’ve heard many stories about babies being big and being much smaller and also the other way round. I can’t believe your nearly 33 weeks. Hopefully because your high risk that all your other bits and pieces going on they will consider you being closer to the 37 week mark than any later. Good work on the packing so your ready to go. 

hows everyone doing today?


----------



## Weemcb26

Just home from consultant appt. she isn’t overly concerned just yet she says so the plan of action is to have ctgs 2 x a week a scans every 2 weeks until he’s born but she won’t let me go past 37 weeks….so like 8 weeks to go! However if anything changes on ctg or scan she will need to consider getting him out sooner xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 Well that sounds like a really promising plan they have. CTG 2 times a week sounds much more manageable than everyday. Fingers crossed everything goes to plan


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 well that sounds like a good plan to me. At least having them twice as week won’t be as stressful as everyday. 8 weeks… at least that’s not to far 
Away. Let’s hope he stays this way so he can stay out till then! Has that made things feel any easier for you?


----------



## Weemcb26

I think twice a week sounds much more manageable as well ladies it was exhausting going up there everyday. I just need to kee everything crossed he cooks for another 8 weeks xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Weemcb26 said:


> Just home from consultant appt. she isn’t overly concerned just yet she says so the plan of action is to have ctgs 2 x a week a scans every 2 weeks until he’s born but she won’t let me go past 37 weeks….so like 8 weeks to go! However if anything changes on ctg or scan she will need to consider getting him out sooner xx

Glad you have a plan. Hope he stays put for a good bit longer.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fingers crossed for you lovely! I guess every 2 weeks to your next scan is going to be a bonus and 8 weeks means 4 right? So I’ve all crossed that all works out and he comes then!


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> Fingers crossed for you lovely! I guess every 2 weeks to your next scan is going to be a bonus and 8 weeks means 4 right? So I’ve all crossed that all works out and he comes then!

Thank hun. Xx


----------



## Weemcb26

So this is a weird one but has anyone’s dogs been acting really strange lately? My male golden retriever won’t leave me alone really been a grade 5 cling on since last night every time I got up to go to the loo he was there, went downstairs he’s there and now all day he’s been ither trying to lay on me or at least with me. He’s a bit of a cuddle monster normally but this is bordering on annoying lol xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Send me all your good thoughts ladies to bring my morning (wake up) blood sugars down or I’ll have to go on insulin :(


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 I've noticed my normally dont touch me male cat won't leave me alone lately. He constantly looking for cuddles from me only. Its so strange!

@Reiko_ctu Sending you all the positive vibes!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu oh no!!!! If you go on insulin does that change homebirth plans????? Sending positive low blood sugar vibes your way!

@Weemcb26 ive not noticed any difference in my pets. My female dog is deaf and sleeps all day and my male cats have always been total love monsters! Haha!


----------



## angie90

Hi everyone! 
How is everyone doing? Just catching up again! Sounds like it’s been busy with appointments for us this week!

I had a consultant appointment yesterday- all okay- I’ve decided to try for a VBAC! Part of me gutted as I know I’ll go over like I did with my first and with the section I was planned at 39 so knew it was not long, however really want to try naturally again! So agreed if no baby by 25th October (40+12) will have a section. Anyone had ang experiences of VBAC? 

@Weemcb26 what is a ctg? Is the hospital far for you? Must be hard going every day!


----------



## Weemcb26

angie90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> How is everyone doing? Just catching up again! Sounds like it’s been busy with appointments for us this week!
> 
> I had a consultant appointment yesterday- all okay- I’ve decided to try for a VBAC! Part of me gutted as I know I’ll go over like I did with my first and with the section I was planned at 39 so knew it was not long, however really want to try naturally again! So agreed if no baby by 25th October (40+12) will have a section. Anyone had ang experiences of VBAC?
> 
> @Weemcb26 what is a ctg? Is the hospital far for you? Must be hard going every day!

 Ctg is the monitor they strap around your bump to get a trace of babies heart xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 I hope you don’t mind me asking but why did you have a section with no.2? Hopefully baby won’t leave you waiting too long and comes much before your section date. I’ve never had a VBAC so I’m not much help in that department. I’ve all crossed it goes well and baby comes naturally!


----------



## angie90

Thanks for explaining about the Ctg! How do
You feel about it now being twice a week? Xx


@Mummy2Corban i had a section with my first due to being induced, he got stuck snd went into distress. Was awful! Agreed to try again now for this second baby but if don’t go naturally I will have a section instead of the induction again! I know lots of people have successful inductions but I’m still traumatised from my last one!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 ah hun! That sounds scary! I think you’ve made the right decision going with VBAC and if no baby then a section. I think if you’ve doubt in your mind it’s not the best idea going into it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@angie90 good luck going for your VBAC!! I know it’s been successful for lots of women! You can do it - and you’ve got a good backup plan too. 

AFM yes insulin will preclude me from a home birth. Which I don’t really mind to be honest, I will probably end up choosing to go to the hospital anyways even without insulin, but it’s more giving myself injections, worrying about having low blood sugars in the middle of the night, gaining weight from the insulin, and the management during labour and treatment after labour that worries me. At this point it’ll be like 12 weeks of insulin $$$ and who knows how much weight I’ll gain. Im 131 now and don’t want to go over 140! Have never been over 140 in my life.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Weemcb26 
Yes we have 2 male cats and a female and the mail ones won't leave me alone. 
One of the mail ones constantly wants to be on my lap and as close as possible and our other male is normoly very shy and stand offish around me and even he keep falling asleep near me and keeps rubbing himself on me with his tail. 
Last night I had both mails asleep right near me. 

That's a good plan hon. I had to he monitored twice a week with last ds
From 28 weeks right up untill 37 weeks. 
I'm praying u will not have baby b4 week 37 at the very earliest. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Do u think hon? See I think I look massive now. 
Have a sore left hip at the moment. 
It's been really playing up the last few days so wondering if his head is on a nerve. 
Was horrible last night. I've been constipated and yesterday when I managed to go that pain in my hip got so so painful and then shot down my leg. I nearly hit the ceiling lol. 

Yes nearly 33 weeks now. Hopefully only another 4 weeks left but cud be 5](*,)

Feel so ready now but I know its far to early still yet.


----------



## playgirl666

I have been on insulin before I got pregnant and I haven't gained weight from it, but I hope for u that u can avoid it if u can x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
So sorry u have to go on insulin hon. 

@angie90 
Good for you going for a Vbac hon. Hopefully u won't go over due.
I went over due with my second. 42 weeks and I can remember how much that sucks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Argh, had a message from midwife asking me to get in touch about my appointment next week. Looks like they want to rearrange it. When will I ever see a midwife and get my consultant appointment. Had it booked for my day off now I might have to take time off work for it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> I have been on insulin before I got pregnant and I haven't gained weight from it, but I hope for u that u can avoid it if u can x

Oh I have heard it can cause weight gain. I don’t think I will be able to avoid it unfortunately. Playing with the bedtime snack to get fasting levels down definitely won’t last me 12 weeks. Do you get yours for free or do you pay out of pocket? I’m already paying over $100 a month just for my test strips.


----------



## playgirl666

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh I have heard it can cause weight gain. I don’t think I will be able to avoid it unfortunately. Playing with the bedtime snack to get fasting levels down definitely won’t last me 12 weeks. Do you get yours for free or do you pay out of pocket? I’m already paying over $100 a month just for my test strips.

I get my insulin, metphormine and my sensor free, because I'm not working I get mine paid for, wow that is alot for test strips! Couldn't imagine what insulin would cost u! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> I get my insulin, metphormine and my sensor free, because I'm not working I get mine paid for, wow that is alot for test strips! Couldn't imagine what insulin would cost u! Xx

I actually think the insulin might be cheaper than the test strips XD


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi everyone,

@Weemcb26 my dog seems to always know when I'm not feeling 100% (dizzy spell, Braxton hicks etc) and will stick his head on my leg or walk around me in circles (not helpful when dizzy) 
I'm glad you have a plan that makes you more comfortable! And hope baby stays at least until 37 weeks 

@Mummy2Corban Thank u for asking after me! Means a lot. How are you coping? 

@topazicatzbet when was the last time u saw them again? Rediculous they keep messing you about!!

@Reiko_ctu That's an insane amount of money!! Surely insulin should be free or at least cheap, it's what could save your or baby's life!! 

@angie90 I attempted vbac with my last but had the mechanical induction early which failed so ended up another section. I wouldn't have changed it tho because I wouldnt of forgiven myself for not trying. And this time it's less then a year since my last section so not allowed to try vbac. Which is gutting...

SO I'm home now got some good anti sickness tablets to take and managed to keep my dinner down! Which wasn't the best health wise! (Double burger with cheese and fries) was amazing after 3 days not eating!!!! Scan tomorrow and repeat bloods and then consultant Monday midwife wed busy busy busy!!

What did everyone pack in their bags? I have to be in for 4-5 days after baby is born but don't know if to pack for like 2 days and then get my partner to bring up some stuff pre packed later? Hmmm x


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 glad you are feeling better. 

I saw the midwife at 8w for BP and bloods then its just been a phone call at 6w and 16w.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I actually get to see my midwife in person next Monday and then I think in person again at 32, 36, 38, 39, and 40 weeks. Unless they lock us down again then it'll be phone calls for some of those but we are open for everything around here currently!! Will be nice to get measured and see if I'm the right sized bump.


----------



## daniyaaq

Woke up to another lockdown. Thankfully don’t have to stay homeschooling till Monday. Kids are all emotional and sad with being in and out of school.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Woke up to another lockdown. Thankfully don’t have to stay homeschooling till Monday. Kids are all emotional and sad with being in and out of school.

I’m sorry, that’s so tough. I’m sure when we’re in the winter months we’ll be back in lockdown. We’re free for the summer time lol. 

or maybe… people will just learn how to live with this virus instead of shutting down everything in society… who knows.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu oh how stressful! And the extra cost of it all!!! Not long till you can get bump measured then. How do you feel? Big small?!

@topazicatzbet so frustrating!!!!! I picked up my notes from the midwife at 8 weeks then went to 28 weeks. More frustrating for you though seeing as you want to know some things about babies birth.

@daniyaaq do you know how long are you in lockdown for? Or is it unknown?

@Catmumof4 Glad your home hun! Well deserved cheese burger don’t you think!!!!! Hopefully the meds help you out. Well I’ve always packed fairly lightly because my plan is always to escape and we aren’t far from hospital so DH can bring stuff in. I’m going to pack a little bit more this time round just encase I’ve got to stay in with having this drip and because of visiting restrictions but hopefully I’ll be in and out!


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Argh, had a message from midwife asking me to get in touch about my appointment next week. Looks like they want to rearrange it. When will I ever see a midwife and get my consultant appointment. Had it booked for my day off now I might have to take time off work for it.

Oh no what a pain In the arse. I've hardly seen my midwife this pregnancy.
I saw her at 8 weeks and then 25 weeks. Think I saw her again at 28 weeks but nothing since. She was supposed to come last Friday for a home visit but didn't make it .
She did want to come today but I didn't see the point because I only see the consultant yesterday. Not seeing him now untill September 1st so ideally need to see her next week or week after.



Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh I have heard it can cause weight gain. I don’t think I will be able to avoid it unfortunately. Playing with the bedtime snack to get fasting levels down definitely won’t last me 12 weeks. Do you get yours for free or do you pay out of pocket? I’m already paying over $100 a month just for my test strips.


Gosh hon that's expensive. I'm so greatful we have the NHS here.


----------



## sil

I forgot to post my V day bump! Here it is. I am by far the smallest I’ve been at this point with any of my 4 babies. 

I just got my first appointment with MFM booked for the 19th. Hoping for more info on baby’s growth, cord health, placenta health, and a plan moving forward.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
So as u know I have to stay in hospital too. 
I've packed my bags and I've packed a fair bit esp for baby. 

1) 2 pairs of pj's for after birth and hospital stay
2) night gown for labour 
3) big old comfortable knickers for after birth 8 pairs. 
4) fluffy socks 2 pairs 
5) cardigan for if its chilly
6) wash bag containing
Tiny shampoo and conditioner 
Body wash 
Body spray
Moisturiser
Toothbrush and toothpaste
Wash cloth/flannel
Hairbrush
Hair ties 
Slippers
7) big old maternity pads 2 packs 
8) breast pads 
9) medication 


(For baby)
1) 2 packs of nappies
2) 2 packs of wipes
3) talcompowder 
4) cotton balls
5) baby lotion 
6) miniature Body wash and baby shampoo. 
7) dummies/pacifiers 
8) 14 baby grows (onesies) tiny baby 
9) 14 baby vests also tiny baby. 
10) 3 first size grows and vests incase baby is big. 
11) going home outfit 
12) 3 hats
13) 2 x scratch mite
14) muslin squares and large muslin squares for swaddling. 
15) little Teddy bear. 

I think that's about everything. 

I have wrote a little list of last minute things I need to add on the day I go in for induction.
I've stuck it to the fridge. 

1) phone charger
2) money
3) magazines/books
4) bottle of orange squash/ drink for DH
5) snacks for me and DH for induction. 

And i think that it all of it. 


I wanted to pack alot because my DH won't be able to visit alot because there only allowing birth partners to visit and no one else and he will have to watch the other kids. 


Hope my list has helped..


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I forgot to post my V day bump! Here it is. I am by far the smallest I’ve been at this point with any of my 4 babies.
> 
> I just got my first appointment with MFM booked for the 19th. Hoping for more info on baby’s growth, cord health, placenta health, and a plan moving forward.
> 
> View attachment 1100908

Awwww so cute hon. Ure actually bigger than I was with my first at 24 weeks. 
I was teeny with her. I've prayed for ure baby hon. That she will be healthy and a good weight. 
Hope u don't mind. 



I've prayed we all have healthy babies. 

33 weeks for me tomorrow and I'm hoping only another 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil what a beautiful bump carrying your little girl! Hope all goes ok with your appointment x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its so exciting that your packed!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

They have rearranged my appointment for Friday so i will have to go in works time which I usually try to avoid. 

At least we have our 3d scan tom to get excited about.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney our hospital here gives you all the nappies and wipes and maternity pads while you stay! Plus they tell you to clear out the supplies in your room on the way out XD

@sil your bump looks lovely. I wouldn’t worry about it being small! Still hoping baby girl is steadily growing xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I want to set the crib up but I know my girls will be jumping in it and wreck it if we do it too early… we just moved it out of my toddlers room but it won’t fit through the door so it’s in pieces around our master bedroom… so I think in a few weeks (when fall clothes are available) I’ll get a few new sleepers for baby, pack my hospital bag, and the crib will have to wait for 37 weeks. I think I’ll get myself a new nightgown too for labour, and a pack of boy short panties for after delivery for the big pads!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Can home from holiday to find my covid medal has arrived.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet thats amazing! I didn’t know they gave out those medals. Thank you for all you have done! It’s a shame that they rearranged your appointment but hopefully you will end up with some more info about what’s going on. Super exciting you get to see baby boy again! Looking forward to seeing some scan pictures.

@Reiko_ctu big pants for big pads! Hahaha! I never look forward to that part. I think I’ll wait till 37 weeks too. I actually ordered a nightdress that buttons up for hospital. Thought it would be good to squish baby boy in for skin to skin too even when we come home!


----------



## Catmumof4

topazicatzbet said:


> @Catmumof4 glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I saw the midwife at 8w for BP and bloods then its just been a phone call at 6w and 16w.

That's rediculous!! U should have been seen before now for bp urine etc checks! X



daniyaaq said:


> Woke up to another lockdown. Thankfully don’t have to stay homeschooling till Monday. Kids are all emotional and sad with being in and out of school.

I'm so sorry, my kids didn't cope with homeschooling at all! I take my hat off to families that homeschool normally! Hope they settle for you xx



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu oh how stressful! And the extra cost of it all!!! Not long till you can get bump measured then. How do you feel? Big small?!
> 
> @topazicatzbet so frustrating!!!!! I picked up my notes from the midwife at 8 weeks then went to 28 weeks. More frustrating for you though seeing as you want to know some things about babies birth.
> 
> @daniyaaq do you know how long are you in lockdown for? Or is it unknown?
> 
> @Catmumof4 Glad your home hun! Well deserved cheese burger don’t you think!!!!! Hopefully the meds help you out. Well I’ve always packed fairly lightly because my plan is always to escape and we aren’t far from hospital so DH can bring stuff in. I’m going to pack a little bit more this time round just encase I’ve got to stay in with having this drip and because of visiting restrictions but hopefully I’ll be in and out!

We aren't far from the hospital but not sure if I can get anyone to watch the kids while I'm In for partner to bring up some stuff? The tablets have made me feel a lot better today thank God! Omnestron or something like that LMAO!

@sil lovely neat bump hope u get some answers!

@Suggerhoney that is a great list thank you!


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww so cute hon. Ure actually bigger than I was with my first at 24 weeks.
> I was teeny with her. I've prayed for ure baby hon. That she will be healthy and a good weight.
> Hope u don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I've prayed we all have healthy babies.
> 
> 33 weeks for me tomorrow and I'm hoping only another 4 weeks to go.

Thank you so much xxxxx

As for me scan went well baby is weighing 3lb 16 oz apparently only thought there was 14oz to a pound oh well always been poo with maths! This is the growth chart of seen since coming home does she look like she's dropped a little? Also second icp bloods one result is now normal the other is still double. Consultant Mon to find out y lol


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Its just dawned on me whats on your ticker. Is this baby number 7??


----------



## Catmumof4

sadeyedlady said:


> @Catmumof4 Its just dawned on me whats on your ticker. Is this baby number 7??

Yep lol :shock:


----------



## sadeyedlady

Catmumof4 said:


> Yep lol :shock:

Oh my god. You are super woman! Your house must be so much fun!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Catmumof4 Its just dawned on me whats on your ticker. Is this baby number 7??

Haha what do you think @sadeyedlady aren’t you going to have 7?? XD


----------



## sadeyedlady

Reiko_ctu said:


> Haha what do you think @sadeyedlady aren’t you going to have 7?? XD

7 just blows my mind. Honestly what an amazing woman you are @Catmumof4 !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 we have a similar problem with childcare too. We will be lucky for MIL to look after them while I’m in labour so I’m not sure we will get any other help! That’s why I’m hoping for an in and out job! Have you had anymore ideas for baby’s name!??? I’d say she’s slightly dropped but it doesn’t look as though it’s by much?!?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

27+5 bumpie… do you think I’ll be measuring on track at midwives on Monday??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i can’t recall, is this your last as well or are you going to go for 7 as well?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet thats amazing! I didn’t know they gave out those medals. Thank you for all you have done! It’s a shame that they rearranged your appointment but hopefully you will end up with some more info about what’s going on. Super exciting you get to see baby boy again! Looking forward to seeing some scan pictures.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu big pants for big pads! Hahaha! I never look forward to that part. I think I’ll wait till 37 weeks too. I actually ordered a nightdress that buttons up for hospital. Thought it would be good to squish baby boy in for skin to skin too even when we come home!

Yes I was thinking buttons would be good on a night dress this time. That’s smart. I wonder where to look for one.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu beautiful bump! I’d say bump looks on track. Haha! No this is it for us… we just got an 8 seater and we would definitely have to move so 6 is our magic number. I think I’ll always want more but being realistic we can’t! I found a few websites that had some button up ones but I got a Lindex one from ASOS in the end.


----------



## daniyaaq

They said initially a short lockdown but the way the cases are going we will be lucky to be out of lockdown by next month. 

the kids will adjust I think. I’m really struggling with working from home the more pregnant I am


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Beautiful bump! I get my button nightdresses for labour in the granny section of clothes shops. They're almost always cheaper than the more fashionable nightdresses.


----------



## sadeyedlady

28 weeks so officially in third trimester today!\\:D/ My last 2 babies were born at 41+7 and 41+10 so going to go with 13/14 weeks left!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady happy third trimester. 13 weeks is not so far away, and this one may come a little earlier.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Thanks @daniyaaq . Sorry you're having a hard time working from home. I feel your pain. When are you finishing up for maternity leave? I'm not done until 15th October


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Thanks @daniyaaq . Sorry you're having a hard time working from home. I feel your pain. When are you finishing up for maternity leave? I'm not done until 15th October

I’m finishing up 1st of October. Thought about pushing it more but I honestly don’t feel I’m putting 100% in my work anymore and I feel it will just keep getting worse. I already feel like I’m just pushing it as it is


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady granny shop! Hehe! I know what you mean. Usually I’d get mine from primarj. Happy third trimester lovely!!! I’m with you on the late babies. Be very surprised if this one pops out early.

@daniyaaq sorry your struggling with work. Didn’t you say you have a week off soon?!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban you have such a good memory you know. This coming week I’m only working till Wednesday. Then I’m off until 23rd. I’m so switched off already the three days will drag.


----------



## Catmumof4

sadeyedlady said:


> Oh my god. You are super woman! Your house must be so much fun!!

Utter chaos but yes when they get along it's amazing just like Xmas lol my fav time of year! X


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 we have a similar problem with childcare too. We will be lucky for MIL to look after them while I’m in labour so I’m not sure we will get any other help! That’s why I’m hoping for an in and out job! Have you had anymore ideas for baby’s name!??? I’d say she’s slightly dropped but it doesn’t look as though it’s by much?!?

It sucks not having any help except the occasion where she remembers she's supposed to be a grandma LMAO!! Atm we are thinking sapphire or Sophia what do u guys think? Xx

@sadeyedlady thank u so much I couldn't do it without the man tho don't tell him that he wouldn't get through the door with his big head hahaha


----------



## Catmumof4

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I was thinking buttons would be good on a night dress this time. That’s smart. I wonder where to look for one.

Your bump is beautiful! And I got one from bon marche- it's not v pretty but baby can have a good snuggle xx



daniyaaq said:


> They said initially a short lockdown but the way the cases are going we will be lucky to be out of lockdown by next month.
> 
> the kids will adjust I think. I’m really struggling with working from home the more pregnant I am

I'm so sorry your struggling and I'm sure the kids will adjust quickly for u :hugs:xx



sadeyedlady said:


> 28 weeks so officially in third trimester today!\\:D/ My last 2 babies were born at 41+7 and 41+10 so going to go with 13/14 weeks left!

Congratulations!! :happydance:

I'm very lucky we have a largish 5 bedroom house and ordered a 9 seater car just waiting for it to be built because there is a huge backlog due to lockdowns!! It deffo won't get here by the time baby is here so not 100% how we are going to manage until then! :sad2: I'm feeling quite good today! The anti sickness meds have really helped! 

Did anyone get a chance to look at my growth scan to see what they think? Xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 I like both of those names. I would lean towards Sophia. 

3d scan went fab. Got some great pics and the whole video on USB. He is currently breech and weighing around 2lb 13oz. And apparently has lots of hair. On schedule to be around 7-8lb at birth.


----------



## Catmumof4

Awwww looking gourgeous!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> @Catmumof4 I like both of those names. I would lean towards Sophia.
> 
> 3d scan went fab. Got some great pics and the whole video on USB. He is currently breech and weighing around 2lb 13oz. And apparently has lots of hair. On schedule to be around 7-8lb at birth.
> 
> View attachment 1100945
> View attachment 1100946
> View attachment 1100947


Awwwwwww look at him he is so cute hon. Such clear pics too. 

@Catmumof4 
Lovely photo hon. This is my 6th baby and I don't rule out having a 7th because mine are 18 15 10 8 and almost 2. 
Then this one so it wud mean have 3 smaller ones but the others are so much older..

We live in a 4 bed town house but we turned it into a 5 bed by moving our lounge into the dining room downstairs. Our kitchen is a kitchen dinner so didn't need 2 dinning rooms. 
My age is the issue tho. I'm 42 in Dec and it took us 11 months of ttc this one and 4 chemicals so I can't see it ever happening again. 
I'm going on the mini pill when I have baby and then will take that for a good few months. 
And if we decide to stop taking it say when baby is 8 months old and just see what happens then will do that.
I don't think I cud ever go back to ttc ever again it's to stressful so if anything did happen it wud be a happy surprise. But can't see it happening. Think I will be too old. 
Just want to feel done and hoping I will after I've had baby but scared I'm gonna get broody again. 

@daniyaaq 
So sorry ure in lockdown hon. Tbh I think the uk will be in another lockdown come nov/Dec. 
I hope not because it sucks but just have a feeling esp with everything being open again now. 

@Reiko_ctu 
That's so cool u get all the nappies and stuff.
We don't get any of that so we have to take in our own. The only thing we do get free is formula for the baby. They give us pre made little bottles. 

But all our health care is free because its the NHS. 
So we don't have to pay to see a Dr or for hospital stays. 
I love the NHS its a god send. 
Beautiful bump hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney thankfully the healthcare in Canada is all free as well. Can’t imagine having to pay to have babies!! We wouldn’t be able to afford it! Imagine having to pay to take your child to the dr when they’re sick!?! But I do have to pay for all my medications unless you’ve got benefits through your employer. My DH and I are both self employed so if we ever get a prescription we have to pay for it out of pocket. There’s coverage through then government for that too but we make “too much money”… where it all goes I won’t know XD

@Catmumof4 love both of those name ideas. Sophie was on my list but we’ve got a close cousin with that name. Sophia is very popular here!! Sapphire I haven’t heard for a person name but no reason not to use it… ours will be meadow and it’s not even in my baby name book XD


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwwwwww look at him he is so cute hon. Such clear pics too.
> 
> @Catmumof4
> Lovely photo hon. This is my 6th baby and I don't rule out having a 7th because mine are 18 15 10 8 and almost 2.
> Then this one so it wud mean have 3 smaller ones but the others are so much older..
> 
> We live in a 4 bed town house but we turned it into a 5 bed by moving our lounge into the dining room downstairs. Our kitchen is a kitchen dinner so didn't need 2 dinning rooms.
> My age is the issue tho. I'm 42 in Dec and it took us 11 months of ttc this one and 4 chemicals so I can't see it ever happening again.
> I'm going on the mini pill when I have baby and then will take that for a good few months.
> And if we decide to stop taking it say when baby is 8 months old and just see what happens then will do that.
> I don't think I cud ever go back to ttc ever again it's to stressful so if anything did happen it wud be a happy surprise. But can't see it happening. Think I will be too old.
> Just want to feel done and hoping I will after I've had baby but scared I'm gonna get broody again.
> 
> @daniyaaq
> So sorry ure in lockdown hon. Tbh I think the uk will be in another lockdown come nov/Dec.
> I hope not because it sucks but just have a feeling esp with everything being open again now.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu
> That's so cool u get all the nappies and stuff.
> We don't get any of that so we have to take in our own. The only thing we do get free is formula for the baby. They give us pre made little bottles.
> 
> But all our health care is free because its the NHS.
> So we don't have to pay to see a Dr or for hospital stays.
> I love the NHS its a god send.
> Beautiful bump hon.

I hope u join the fb group it would be lovely if u do decide to ttc to see your journey and our babies will be so close in age, I prob won't come on here again because having my tubes tied! I felt 'done' when I had Bonnie but then I had such a craving for another fell pregnant first time ttc and then got so scared and I always suffer bad in pregnancy so I'm taking the choice away from myself! X


----------



## Catmumof4

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney thankfully the healthcare in Canada is all free as well. Can’t imagine having to pay to have babies!! We wouldn’t be able to afford it! Imagine having to pay to take your child to the dr when they’re sick!?! But I do have to pay for all my medications unless you’ve got benefits through your employer. My DH and I are both self employed so if we ever get a prescription we have to pay for it out of pocket. There’s coverage through then government for that too but we make “too much money”… where it all goes I won’t know XD
> 
> @Catmumof4 love both of those name ideas. Sophie was on my list but we’ve got a close cousin with that name. Sophia is very popular here!! Sapphire I haven’t heard for a person name but no reason not to use it… ours will be meadow and it’s not even in my baby name book XD

I dread to think how much my lot of kiddies would have cost me without the nhs! God bless the nhs!! I am disabled so luckily don't have to pay prescriptions an item is £9.05 here and out of pregnancy I have 7 items a month some more!!

Thank you for the advice on names it's definitely a toss up between those 2 now! Lol so naturally we have both chosen opposites as our fav :haha: I love the name meadow it's so fresh and new!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> I hope u join the fb group it would be lovely if u do decide to ttc to see your journey and our babies will be so close in age, I prob won't come on here again because having my tubes tied! I felt 'done' when I had Bonnie but then I had such a craving for another fell pregnant first time ttc and then got so scared and I always suffer bad in pregnancy so I'm taking the choice away from myself! X


I still can't find the group hon on Facebook :-(


----------



## Catmumof4

One min will post the link. I think I messaged u but not sure lol baby brain x


----------



## Suggerhoney

So so uncomfortable and achey tonight. Bad back ache and pelvis is so sore. Really hope I don't have any longer than 4 weeks. Feel so done now but I know its still too early to have baby.
He can come anytime from 36 weeks tho and tbh I wud love it if I went into labour b4 my induction. Really can't see that happening tho. 

Also think this baby will be big. My bump looks massive today. :shock:


----------



## Catmumof4

Facebook Groups


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> So so uncomfortable and achey tonight. Bad back ache and pelvis is so sore. Really hope I don't have any longer than 4 weeks. Feel so done now but I know its still too early to have baby.
> He can come anytime from 36 weeks tho and tbh I wud love it if I went into labour b4 my induction. Really can't see that happening tho.
> 
> Also think this baby will be big. My bump looks massive today. :shock:

I feel it too today I accidentally got out of bed wrong so my legs come apart and it's messed the spd up for the day! Sucks Lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> So so uncomfortable and achey tonight. Bad back ache and pelvis is so sore. Really hope I don't have any longer than 4 weeks. Feel so done now but I know its still too early to have baby.
> He can come anytime from 36 weeks tho and tbh I wud love it if I went into labour b4 my induction. Really can't see that happening tho.
> 
> Also think this baby will be big. My bump looks massive today. :shock:

Honestly you never know… I had a friend who had a 10 lb baby as her first… her third bump was so large (I never told her that of course lol)… the largest I’ve ever seen…. And that third baby was 6lbs odd XD


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> I feel it too today I accidentally got out of bed wrong so my legs come apart and it's messed the spd up for the day! Sucks Lol!


Ouch hon. Man SPD and PVG sucks..
I tried doing the exercises for it but it hurt too much. 
Yes for Facebook groups maybe the ladies on here cud join the one with the October ladies hon. What is the group called so I can join.? I never did see that notification. 
I'm crap with Facebook tho haha. 



Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly you never know… I had a friend who had a 10 lb baby as her first… her third bump was so large (I never told her that of course lol)… the largest I’ve ever seen…. And that third baby was 6lbs odd XD


Really hon. Oh that does make me feel better. 
I had a huge bump with my 2nd tho and he was my biggest 8lb 15. 
All my others have been 7lbs something and my smallest was 5lb 7 but 4 weeks early. 

So here is my bump now at 33 weeks. And next to it me the other day at 32+4 weeks. 
Has it got bigger? 
Feel it's slightly higher today.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Ouch hon. Man SPD and PVG sucks..
> I tried doing the exercises for it but it hurt too much.
> Yes for Facebook groups maybe the ladies on here cud join the one with the October ladies hon. What is the group called so I can join.? I never did see that notification.
> I'm crap with Facebook tho haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hon. Oh that does make me feel better.
> I had a huge bump with my 2nd tho and he was my biggest 8lb 15.
> All my others have been 7lbs something and my smallest was 5lb 7 but 4 weeks early.
> 
> So here is my bump now at 33 weeks. And next to it me the other day at 32+4 weeks.
> Has it got bigger?
> Feel it's slightly higher today.
> View attachment 1100981
> View attachment 1100982

Oh I think it looks just fine. I know it feels like a lot at this stage, lugging that big belly around but I doubt you’re measuring big!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

The hits just keep coming in my house… as if I haven’t had enough problems in this pregnancy, my middle has this scab thing on her cheek for 2 days and I’m not thinking anything of it, hanging about and cuddling her of course… well it’s her very first cold sore (thanks DH for passing that on)! I’m hoping I haven’t exposed myself too much as I’ve never had one although we’ve been together 11 years and DH has had them a handful of times. And apparently getting your first cold sore in the third trimester is dangerous for the baby. 

midwife on Monday so I’ll talk to her about that but I’m really hoping it won’t be another thing to worry about :(


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 30 week bump xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Gourgeous bump @playgirl666 wish mine was as neat! 

@Reiko_ctu I didn't know that about cold sores! Hope it's nothing but glad your getting checked! 

@Suggerhoney this is the Oct site lol iv offered a couple times on the Sept site but guess they don't like me much cos been ignored each time lol. I think your bump is beautiful hun I wouldn't no about measurements tho...

SO I am completely bunged up. I can't go number 2 at all and starting to get pains! Naturally it's Sun so Drs etc are shut! Typical!! X


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 about the Facebook I’m not on there at all that’s why I haven’t said much about it. 

@Reiko_ctu hope you didn’t get it. I have them every now and then luckily never when I’m pregnant.


----------



## playgirl666

I have always suffered bad with cold sores, and I have always had at least 2 or 3 through each of my pregnancies x


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Get some prune juice into you. You'll be pooping in 15 mins


----------



## Catmumof4

@sadeyedlady I dug through my medicine box and found some lactulose thank God!!!! X


----------



## Weemcb26

Anybody suffering with really bad cramps? They are down on the lower half of my body and back? Just another thing to add to my long list of what’s wrong lol I have a ctg tomoz morning so will bring it up then aswell xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Weemcb26 yh iv been having horrendous cramps all over my bump today


----------



## Weemcb26

Iv been feeling off and just absolutely shattered all weekend maybe the zoo on Friday was just too much to ask but these cramps are killers xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Weemcb26 are they like contractions? Xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 I had period like cramps last week and mentioned it to my midwife. She said that on 3rd baby that your lady bits are more sensitive and prone to cramping. You should definitely say it tomorrow for your own piece if mind!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Lactulose is amazing but too strong for me haha. Hope it did the trick!


----------



## Catmumof4

@sadeyedlady I have gone slightly the other way now. Had 1 loose episode and now my stomach is bubbling like mad! I'm afraid to move Lol!! 

I have consultant tomorrow I will be 31 +4 so wish this was the next appointment so I could get my date I'm so so done with all this pain!! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Third tri for me today!

12 weeks to go/84 days… still too long for me XD

although honestly with the pelvic pressure I’m feeling I can’t imagine keeping this little one in for 12 more weeks. I have a gut feeling she will be born on the 30th/31st but honestly I can’t believe my body could hold this babe in for that long!! Hopefully the rest of august and September just speed along… at least in October I can start doing things to prep for labour!!

I think I have decided to go to the hospital, just based on all the complications I have had, like the food poisoning and the cold sores, and even the extra pelvic pressure. So even if I go on insulin I won’t have to change my plans. Last baby I might as well get that gas and air… I like it haha! They don’t do it for home births here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just ordered my big granny pants for after delivery XD and a pack of pacifiers for babe!!

Really need to sort thru my baby storage before ordering anything else - I think I’ve given almost all my blankets, swaddles, and burp cloths away. And I don’t have a little bouncy chair or a swing for the living either, for a place to put her down safely… I should look at the second hand shops for something like that. 

only 1/3 of my babies liked the swing… wondering if I should get that and then if babe doesn’t fancy swinging at least we can just use it like a little seat.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu so jealous but need to wait till we in new place before ordering anything. 

i think those chairs that can be chair or bouncy are so good. Non of mine liked a swing but absolutely enjoyed bouncy chair. 

Good news they letting us in regional areas out of lockdown, we haven’t had cases, it seems to stay isolated in the big cities.

I don’t know if I’m dreading the move or looking forward to it. Somewhere in between I guess.


----------



## Weemcb26

@Catmumof4 no hun it’s like a constant cramp for maybe 5-10 mins then doesn’t happen again for like another hour, just back from my ctg and the midwife there reckons it could be linked to spd. I had spd crutches the lot with my last 2 pregnancy’s and suspected it was coming back anyway but this cramp even if I’m not moving is a new symptom of spd for me if that’s what it is xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 beautiful bump!

@Reiko_ctu your in the third tri girl! Yay for that. When’s your appointment with the midwife? Let us know if bump is measuring on track.

@Suggerhoney I think maybe bump is a bit higher this week?

@Catmumof4 hope all goes well the consultant! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 how did the ctg go? I get period type cramps when I need a wee or I guess if baby is in an odd position?! Do you think you’ll need crutches again?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I don’t think there’s much difference but here’s 32 week bump!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1101028
> 
> 
> I don’t think there’s much difference but here’s 32 week bump!

your bump is so luscious, I’ll take one of mine soon but it’s not as lovely.


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 how did the ctg go? I get period type cramps when I need a wee or I guess if baby is in an odd position?! Do you think you’ll need crutches again?

 Ctg was fine but had to stay on a wee bit longer till I got a normal trace and his hr was a bit sporadic but they didn’t seem concerned in the end. I still have my crutches up my loft could really do with using them yeah but I hate using them. Iv just found this physio in Glasgow that looks awesome but it’s £50 a session and from past experience via nhs id need a few which isn’t ideal when still got a few bits to buy for baby. Xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats on third trimester @Reiko_ctu . Let the countdown officially begin!


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

hope we are all well, congrats for anyone entering the 3rd trimester

@Mummy2Corban your bump looks amazing, My bump at the moment is a B bump so you can kind of tell I’m
Pregnant and sometimes I think I just look fat haha.
Im officially 24+1 so V day was yesterday so happy to get this far and fingers crossed all keeps going well :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 glad the ctg went ok! Another one down. Oh wow! £50 a session… it’s tricky when you need stuff like that but have other things to buy! 

@Penguin20 hey! Happy V day!!!! Amazing to get to V day! Feels good!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq would love to see bump and I’m sure it is a beautiful one!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just had my midwife appointment, baby is head down but kinda diagonal lol. Like her head is at my hip bone. And HR 150, belly measuring 28 weeks perfectly So relieved I’m not measuring ahead!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu great news your measuring as you should. I still feel as this baby is just here, there and everywhere!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Weemcb26 said:


> @Catmumof4 no hun it’s like a constant cramp for maybe 5-10 mins then doesn’t happen again for like another hour, just back from my ctg and the midwife there reckons it could be linked to spd. I had spd crutches the lot with my last 2 pregnancy’s and suspected it was coming back anyway but this cramp even if I’m not moving is a new symptom of spd for me if that’s what it is xx

God I'm so sorry that sounds so horrendous and painful! Are you seeing an nhs physio at all?

@Mummy2Corban such a gorgeous bump!! 

@Penguin20 and @Reiko_ctu congrats on 3rd tri! Can't believe how close we all ate to the end now! Reiko I got my big granny panties today, my new slippers and fluffy socks which are a tradition of mine so literally just a couple more bits to get!!

SO I had consultant today but when I got there they had merged both clinics together Nd had a registrar running it via video call from home!! Wasn't tooo bad once I got her to actually look at things!. Sofia has dropped from 50th to just above 10th percentile so got to have an extra growth scan and consultant appointment next week, she said that i will get my section date at that appointment!! I will be 32/33 weeks so hopefully give me some time to make plans! Also she has decided to start me on the medication for icp because my itching is bad and bloods are all over the place! I'm hoping it works. Found out today with Evelyn when I had icp my bile acids went up to 217!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 have you decided on Sofia?? Such a beautiful name! Does she have a second name? At least you’ve a growth scan next week to check on her. Hopefully all is well. Pretty exciting though that you’ll have a date next week!!!! Eek!!! Be you or @Suggerhoney having the first baby of this group!! Great you’ve been getting bits sorted for hospital! 

I honestly can’t believe that we are all heading towards the finish line! It seems like it’s dragged but as though time has just vanished.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yh we are stuck with Sofia but I like the spelling Sophia lol not sure about oh yet Lol! I think will be sugger first she's ahead of me lol xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu
Welcome to 3rd trimester hon.
Oooow yeah I love the Gas and Air its great stuff. Will be taking full advantage of it when I go in for my induction hehe.

@Penguin20
Yay for v day hon

@Mummy2Corban
Such a beautiful bump hon and yes I think y are right it is a little higher. Think this little one is up and down in there haha.

@Catmumof4
Nah don't worry hon. When the October thread first got started the lady that started it had a MMC and the 2nd lady to start the new one also had a mc and I suggested a number of times in the September group to make it a September/October group but the ladies that are due end of August and beginning of September wasn't keen because some of them are in the July/August group and felt so far behind the others. And also said the group moved too fast and they cudnt keep up so they preferred to just keep it a September group but welcomed any October ladies to join. 
Can't believe babies are gonna start arriving soon in that group..
Still anther 3+5 weeks or 5 weeks if they make me wait to 38. Feels like ages when I'm in pain ](*,):-(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 hmmmmm Sophia or Sofia…. I don’t know what one I’d go for either?! I like both! Haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My itching is flairing again. Gonna see how it goes. I wanna try and hold out calling the day assessment unit until mid next week. I'll be close to 35 weeks then and if I go in for bloods and monitoring I can ask them to give me a date and just say I can't the itching anymore and hopefully They will give me one. 
Itching isn't major at mo but it started yesterday so will keep a eye on it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pelvis and hips are so painful now at night. Can't sleep well at all. I'm up all night tossing and turning and peeing.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney yoyo baby! Hehe! It doesn’t matter I guess until it’s time for bubs to show his face. I hope you get the date you want rather than having to wait too long. Hopefully with it being summer holidays the last few weeks won’t drag for you too much!


----------



## Weemcb26

@Catmumof4 iv tried nhs physio but they can’t see me until 3rdsept looks like baby will be coming around the 3rd so seems pretty pointless waiting for them think my only option for sooner help is to go private xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Well it’s been a long ass day been up in triage since 2:30 it’s now 9:45pm abs just getting home. Hypermesis has taken its tole again this weekend, feel absolutely rotten but been given a sickness injection and 2 bags of fluid so feeling a little human. Also been given another antisickness tablet that Iv to take along side the odansetron so hopefully a wee cocktail is the way forward. I really only have 8 weeks left as looks like I’m being induced at 37 weeks but it seems such a long time to wait to feel normal again. Doc also noticed Iv been itching a lot which I have but never really out much thought into it just thought I was itchy with heat or something but he’s took some blood to test for ICP. Can I seriously have anything else wrong with me??!! I feel like a walking sickness book! All my pregnancies have been pretty textbook but this one is totally taking the biscuit xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 so sorry you’ve been back to hosp! Sorry your HG has taken its toll again! And that you may have ICP! Oh gosh hun….. specially as you say your others have been straight forward and your now dealing with all this! Big hugs lovely xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney yoyo baby! Hehe! It doesn’t matter I guess until it’s time for bubs to show his face. I hope you get the date you want rather than having to wait too long. Hopefully with it being summer holidays the last few weeks won’t drag for you too much!



Tbh the school holidays normally drag so bad but they wud of been off 3 weeks Come Friday and I guess that's gone quickly..
I really hope I get the date I want as well hon. 
Been itching now since 14 weeks and just done now. 
Yeah I know u can go into labour even if there not engaged when it's ure 3rd or more. 
So I'm not worried. 



Weemcb26 said:


> Well it’s been a long ass day been up in triage since 2:30 it’s now 9:45pm abs just getting home. Hypermesis has taken its tole again this weekend, feel absolutely rotten but been given a sickness injection and 2 bags of fluid so feeling a little human. Also been given another antisickness tablet that Iv to take along side the odansetron so hopefully a wee cocktail is the way forward. I really only have 8 weeks left as looks like I’m being induced at 37 weeks but it seems such a long time to wait to feel normal again. Doc also noticed Iv been itching a lot which I have but never really out much thought into it just thought I was itchy with heat or something but he’s took some blood to test for ICP. Can I seriously have anything else wrong with me??!! I feel like a walking sickness book! All my pregnancies have been pretty textbook but this one is totally taking the biscuit xx


Man sorry the sickness is Back hon I hope the pills help. 

I hope u don't have ICP hon. 
I've been very itchy since week 14. It's drove me crazy. 
My levels haven't reached ICP levels yet which is a 14 but they have gotten close 13. 

Will be demanding more bloods soon because it's flaired up again. 
Still no indication date for me and I won't get one until 36+4 and I'm hoping they will induce me at 37 and no later. 
Done with the itching now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its been hard with the weather being so hit and miss too. Even just chucking them into the garden has happened cause it’s wet. Looks like the weather picks up a bit though over the next week or so. I think it’s so harsh that you’ll get your date at that point specially if you do go in at 37 weeks but then I guess you won’t have long to worry and I’m sure you’ll be more than done by then.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh I also got a new stroller! I have the bumbleride indie twin which is a double but I decided to go down to a single so found one on the local buy and sell page, I’ve been looking for ages tbh they are sooo hard to find!! So now I have a bumbleride indie with a little skateboard attachment for the preschooler if she needs it! Washed up all the fabric and it’s shiny new and I love it! However I’m feeling attached to my double and sad I have to sell it! It’s been my favorite of all my strollers! Silly I don’t ever get attached to material things normally but I’m having a hard time with this one lol!! It’s just not as convenient to pull a double out of the trunk for a quick pop into the shops or something. So the single will probably be used more.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

The new one! Old one is a side by side double version of this, dark teal with pink inside one canopy and blue inside the other.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney its been hard with the weather being so hit and miss too. Even just chucking them into the garden has happened cause it’s wet. Looks like the weather picks up a bit though over the next week or so. I think it’s so harsh that you’ll get your date at that point specially if you do go in at 37 weeks but then I guess you won’t have long to worry and I’m sure you’ll be more than done by then.

Yeah it's crap hon but at least I won't have long to wait when I get a date hopefully. 

Can't sleep tonight itching and acid reflux and feel neasaus and just can't get comfortable. 
Feeling so hot and sweaty too. Urghhh. 

Yeah we have had rain here too but think it's gonna be sunny and dry the next few days. Just hope it don't start getting too hot I think that wud do me over lol. :nope:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> View attachment 1101045
> 
> The new one! Old one is a side by side double version of this, dark teal with pink inside one canopy and blue inside the other.



This was what we had a hard decision about. I've never ever liked doubles but we have almost 2 year old son (September 23rd) he can walk and run and stuff but still goes into a stroller when we are out and about. 
In the end we decided to go for a single. But we do have a stroller for our son if he still needs it. I can push the pram and DH can push the stroller haha. 
Or i may invest in a buggy board so he can stand on that. Not sure how he will get on with one tho.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> This was what we had a hard decision about. I've never ever liked doubles but we have almost 2 year old son (September 23rd) he can walk and run and stuff but still goes into a stroller when we are out and about.
> In the end we decided to go for a single. But we do have a stroller for our son if he still needs it. I can push the pram and DH can push the stroller haha.
> Or i may invest in a buggy board so he can stand on that. Not sure how he will get on with one tho.

The other alternative I always have is put the bigger one in the stroller and put baby in a wrap. I always wear my babies as much as possible! And as the first 7 months of this babe’s life won’t be too warm I’ll be wearing her a lot I’m sure. When our eldest was 2.5 she did really well with the boogie board on the back of the stroller though!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Honestly though I love my double and if our age gap was smaller I would keep it. But my littlest will be 3.5 years when this one comes and she will do just fine without the stroller. When I only had 2.5 year age gap the double was really nice.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gosh at this point I can’t believe I will be the mum of 4 kids… how am I going to cope lol!?! This place is noisy and cluttered enough with just the 3!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu we have a very similar pushchair that we keep in the car so if we go on walks etc it can handle it. This time round I have a single but with 4 and 5 I had a mountain duet which was a slim double as No.4 was really good at running off and disappearing so I had to have him strapped in! Exciting that you’ve now got your pushchair!

Haha! I have that feeling too… I’ll be the mum of 6! We will cope you some how! You just do!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have that feeling as well. Also will be a mum of 6 even tho technically my 4 older ones do there own thing and don't need my underlying attention. So really I only have Tommy and this baby. 2 year age gap. 
I did well with mine and DH 10 year old son and 8 year old dd and there are 23 months between them so hopefully I will do good this time too. 
My kids are 18 15 10 8 and 23 months so very spread out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still feeling shit. Had zero sleep. Terrible acid reflux and feel sick. Diareah and the itching has reared its ugly head. 
Oh the joys lol


----------



## daniyaaq

I think my kids age gap doesn’t make it seem too daunting for me to be adding one more. I still can’t picture what life will be like though. 

some weird reason my tummy is unhappy, got loose stools and now vomiting. Haven’t had anything new/different to eat. Ahh just what I need when it’s moving time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> I think my kids age gap doesn’t make it seem too daunting for me to be adding one more. I still can’t picture what life will be like though.
> 
> some weird reason my tummy is unhappy, got loose stools and now vomiting. Haven’t had anything new/different to eat. Ahh just what I need when it’s moving time.

Oh no. I have diareah too hon and been feeling sick all night and still now. Also itching and stupid reflux. Just took the tablets the consultant persribed. So sorry u feel so poorly on moving day hon that sucks


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i have a 10,8,6,4,2. I guess as much as all these symptoms are horrible at least there all ammo to throw at your consultant! 

@daniyaaq ah that’s rubbish your not feeling so good. Specially with moving. How’s the packing going? I was sick the other night first time in weeks. I know feel full quickly that is making me feel sick. Yuk! I always find it hard to think of a baby being here. I just tell myself it will work some how.


----------



## playgirl666

I have a 11,10,9 and nearly 2 year old x


----------



## Weemcb26

I have 12, 8 and 4 year old then baby. Never meant the 4 year gaps it just worked out this way all the time. My 4 year old is a wild cat card though he’s 24/7 keep your eye on the ball kinda kid xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've just had my liver nurse ring me and I'm booked in tomorrow evening to see my liver consultant. She said they had had a email from my pregnancy consultant requesting a appointment with my liver doctor because of the itching.

She asked how I am and I poured my heart out to her and told her I'm so fed up and so emotionally and physically exhausted. Told her my itching has got bad again and that I have been awake all night and day because of acid reflux and feeling sick and the itching.

Told her I don't have a induction date yet and I feel so fed up. Also told her I can't cope with going any further than 37 weeks.

She was so lovely and she said she will email my pregnancy consultant and tell him I'm still itchy and fed up.
She's also told me to tell my liver doctor all this tomorrow and then they can push for a 37 week induction there end.

So then with them on my side I don't think my consultant will have much choice but to do it at 37 Weeks. When I told her I wasn't gonna get a date untill 36+4 she agreed its cutting it fine.


----------



## sil

I feel so awful so many of you are feeling unwell between not pooping, pooping too much, not sleeping, itching, etc. I really hope everyone had a nice peaceful last few months to their pregnancies!


----------



## sadeyedlady

sil said:


> I feel so awful so many of you are feeling unwell between not pooping, pooping too much, not sleeping, itching, etc. I really hope everyone had a nice peaceful last few months to their pregnancies!

Mines pretty uneventful lol


----------



## sil

No news here. Took my glucose test yesterday so fingers crossed for good results. MFM is next Thursday so 9 days until I see baby again. Hoping she bumped up her weight.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 you know my 4 year old is exactly the same! He spares on my 2 year old so together they are a force to be reckoned with!

@Suggerhoney ah hun hopefully the liver consultant and the midwife will help your case for getting your induction for 37 weeks. When do your kiddies go back to school? 

@sil I have all crossed baby girl has grown and your glucose test comes back ok. I think all my aches, pains, not sleeping well and feeling sick are just all the normal pregnancy moans! Nothing serious. 

I have the midwife on Friday for my 32 week check! Excited as nothing else is really going on!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 you know my 4 year old is exactly the same! He spares on my 2 year old so together they are a force to be reckoned with!
> 
> @Suggerhoney ah hun hopefully the liver consultant and the midwife will help your case for getting your induction for 37 weeks. When do your kiddies go back to school?
> 
> @sil I have all crossed baby girl has grown and your glucose test comes back ok. I think all my aches, pains, not sleeping well and feeling sick are just all the normal pregnancy moans! Nothing serious.
> 
> I have the midwife on Friday for my 32 week check! Excited as nothing else is really going on!

Ah you’re getting so close!! So excited for you xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Is anyone else struggling with mental health? I am finding it sooo hard to get out of bed, but I don’t feel exhausted it’s more like I just can’t be bothered. And my kids are driving me absolutely crazy and I’m snapping at them constantly. 

so I think it’s a mental health issue. I always find the third trimester challenging, managing my blood sugars takes up most of my energy. But the problem this go around is that I am
Supposed to be getting some homeschooling done and I really can’t motivate myself. I feel like I don’t want to do anything but be on my phone and lay in bed :(. And I’m so anti screens in my house so it’s really a bad example too. 
I don’t really know what to do. I don’t know if counselling would help at this point?


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> @Reiko_ctu
> Welcome to 3rd trimester hon.
> Oooow yeah I love the Gas and Air its great stuff. Will be taking full advantage of it when I go in for my induction hehe.
> 
> @Penguin20
> Yay for v day hon
> 
> @Mummy2Corban
> Such a beautiful bump hon and yes I think y are right it is a little higher. Think this little one is up and down in there haha.
> 
> @Catmumof4
> Nah don't worry hon. When the October thread first got started the lady that started it had a MMC and the 2nd lady to start the new one also had a mc and I suggested a number of times in the September group to make it a September/October group but the ladies that are due end of August and beginning of September wasn't keen because some of them are in the July/August group and felt so far behind the others. And also said the group moved too fast and they cudnt keep up so they preferred to just keep it a September group but welcomed any October ladies to join.
> Can't believe babies are gonna start arriving soon in that group..
> Still anther 3+5 weeks or 5 weeks if they make me wait to 38. Feels like ages when I'm in pain ](*,):-(

Thank u for clarifying that hun! 
Regarding your itching what have they put u on? I'm to have bloods redone again on Fri but have prescribed portion and menthol cream for the itching and urso tablets but I'm not going to take them until I have had the bloods done because I want a true reading... also I was told by dau midwife I needed to fast before but when I looked online some say fast some say don't? X


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 hmmmmm Sophia or Sofia…. I don’t know what one I’d go for either?! I like both! Haha!

We are going Sophia the other reminds me of sofa



Suggerhoney said:


> Pelvis and hips are so painful now at night. Can't sleep well at all. I'm up all night tossing and turning and peeing.

I am soo with you on the itching iv just bathed my chest in the cream my poor man :holly: not allowed to touch 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i have a 10,8,6,4,2. I guess as much as all these symptoms are horrible at least there all ammo to throw at your consultant!
> 
> @daniyaaq ah that’s rubbish your not feeling so good. Specially with moving. How’s the packing going? I was sick the other night first time in weeks. I know feel full quickly that is making me feel sick. Yuk! I always find it hard to think of a baby being here. I just tell myself it will work some how.

I have an 11, 9, 7, 5, 2 and 10 months :xmas10: gonna be a crazy Christmas lol :xmas6::xmas9:

@daniyaaq hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Catmumof4

sil said:


> I feel so awful so many of you are feeling unwell between not pooping, pooping too much, not sleeping, itching, etc. I really hope everyone had a nice peaceful last few months to their pregnancies!

That's such a lovely thing to say! I feel bad filling the chat with moaning x



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 you know my 4 year old is exactly the same! He spares on my 2 year old so together they are a force to be reckoned with!
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko_ctu said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with mental health? I am finding it sooo hard to get out of bed, but I don’t feel exhausted it’s more like I just can’t be bothered. And my kids are driving me absolutely crazy and I’m snapping at them constantly.
> 
> so I think it’s a mental health issue. I always find the third trimester challenging, managing my blood sugars takes up most of my energy. But the problem this go around is that I am
> Supposed to be getting some homeschooling done and I really can’t motivate myself. I feel like I don’t want to do anything but be on my phone and lay in bed :(. And I’m so anti screens in my house so it’s really a bad example too.
> I don’t really know what to do. I don’t know if counselling would help at this point?
> 
> I completely understand I totally lost the plot at 2 of them today because I was trying to talk to my partner and they just kept talking over me constantly! The only time I feel relaxed a little is in bed! I'm so anti screens aswell that the kids are loving it atm, they are at summer school until 1pm home and either in the garden or the play room so I can have the living room. The only ones I seem to really have the time for is Evelyn 2 and Bonnie 10 months! Which is so wrong but my head just feels so full all the time. It's a full time job trying to control the sod, sciatica, fibromyalgia, sickness, headaches and this ITCHING IS DRIVING ME INSANE!!!!
> 
> Iv got midwife tomorrow afternoon. I hate afternoon appointments! Just feeling guilty aswell cos I just wish I had my baby out. I feel she can't be thriving in there and may be that's y her weight has started tailing off?? XClick to expand...


----------



## Catmumof4

I completely understand I totally lost the plot at 2 of them today because I was trying to talk to my partner and they just kept talking over me constantly! The only time I feel relaxed a little is in bed! I'm so anti screens aswell that the kids are loving it atm, they are at summer school until 1pm home and either in the garden or the play room so I can have the living room. The only ones I seem to really have the time for is Evelyn 2 and Bonnie 10 months! Which is so wrong but my head just feels so full all the time. It's a full time job trying to control the sod, sciatica, fibromyalgia, sickness, headaches and this ITCHING IS DRIVING ME INSANE!!!!

Iv got midwife tomorrow afternoon. I hate afternoon appointments! Just feeling guilty aswell cos I just wish I had my baby out. I feel she can't be thriving in there and may be that's y her weight has started tailing off?? X


----------



## daniyaaq

Evidently chocolate is the enemy. I keep craving it then get massive heartburn when I have it ](*,)

I was supposed to be excited and finally starting my week leave but stupid court decided to move one of my cases forward :sad2::sad2: found someone to cover it but means tomorrow I have to work on a brief and memos. Feels like I’ll never get a rest


----------



## playgirl666

Had my 31 week midwife appointment this morning, she said he's very low down, his head is free atm x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq boo to chocolate being the enemy! I’m sorry work have moved a case! Super frustrating when your expecting time off.

@playgirl666 glad all went well with the midwife. Great his head down too! When are they inducing you??? 37 weeks?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 Sofa… hahaha! Sophia is beautiful. Hope your midwife appointment goes ok today. Your also a 37 week section??? 

@Reiko_ctu sorry your not feeling it! I would defo try and reach out to someone if you feel like that would help. Big hugs x


----------



## playgirl666

Yeah 37 weeks, so 6 weeks ish :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 not long then!!! Did you say your little lady has a birthday in September?!


----------



## soloso

Hi everyone! 

sorry I have been MIA, but I stalk all the threads multiple times a day to see how everyone is doing, will try keep up more! Just so exhausted at the moment, my back is in bits at the end of everyday I can’t believe how much I’m struggling physically at only 26 weeks. Hoping it doesn’t continue to get worse. Also just have had a lot of stress on, we are having to move in with my parents for a while with no end in sight of when we will be able to get our own house again, so that really sucks and has been really stressful.

but have accepted now that’s what we have to do and accepting we are very very unlikely to be in our own house when baby comes :( but will be nice to have company and a couple more helping hands, we will also be able to pay lots of things off and save so trying to focus on the positives! 

At the moment we have Austin as our favourite name, and I have been buying lots of stuff to get organised which is so exciting! I’m also using the school hols as a countdown. When my son goes back we will only have 9 weeks to go :) hoping it all goes quickly from here.

Everything has been good at scans and appointments so far, next app in 2 weeks where I will be measured and I’m interested to know if I’m measuring ahead or not cos I feel huge already! 

so exciting seeing everyone approaching the final stretch, I can’t wait to hit 30 weeks!

x


----------



## soloso

Also whilst I’m here I am just going to have a whine about my partner. He just doesn’t understand the tiredness and hard work that being pregnant alone is like! He goes to work full time so he does a lot but it’s like I can’t possibly be more tired than him and I feel like he expects the house shopping etc all to be ship shape and done 24/7 cos I’m not working. But some days I just can’t manage anything other than doing nothing and it seems to annoy him that I am not feeling great or in pain or whatever. Maybe it’s me just feeling guilty but I swear he just doesn’t understand at all.

Rant over, sorry. Just sat here with a headache and no appetite and feeling tired and sorry for myself :)


----------



## playgirl666

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 not long then!!! Did you say your little lady has a birthday in September?!

Yes my youngest turns 2 September 29th! So I might not be home for her birthday :( but we will celebrate after if that's the case x


----------



## topazicatzbet

soloso said:


> Also whilst I’m here I am just going to have a whine about my partner. He just doesn’t understand the tiredness and hard work that being pregnant alone is like! He goes to work full time so he does a lot but it’s like I can’t possibly be more tired than him and I feel like he expects the house shopping etc all to be ship shape and done 24/7 cos I’m not working. But some days I just can’t manage anything other than doing nothing and it seems to annoy him that I am not feeling great or in pain or whatever. Maybe it’s me just feeling guilty but I swear he just doesn’t understand at all.
> 
> Rant over, sorry. Just sat here with a headache and no appetite and feeling tired and sorry for myself :)

I think the midwives should all have a body suit for the men to wear for a day and get an idea of how exhausting it is walking around with the extra weight. Trying to bend etc.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil men just don’t get it! My DH is like I understand but I’m like you really don’t understand!!! Hahaha! Loving the name Austin too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 i hope it works out for you so your home for baby girls birthday x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney did you speak with the liver consultant?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Do need to catch up on thread but just wanted to quickly update u all. 

So I saw my Liver consultant today and I stressed to him now fed up I am with the itching and the terrible reflux and diareah. 
He said he wants me to be induced at 37 weeks and has already emailed my pregnancy consultant to stress that. 
So induction will be 37 weeks. I am so happy. 

Won't be seeing my pregnancy consultant untill 1st September at 36+4 weeks but induction will be 37 so if he gives me the date that day I will only have days eeeeeek. 

I am hoping with the liver consultant pushing for 37 weeks I will get a phone call for my date b4 my next appointment. 

Feel so relieved now but be extra happy when I get a date. 
Had more bloods taken today too to check bile acid and liver function. 

So 3 and half weeks for me now ladies. 
So so happy. Just praying it all goes smoothy [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Do not fast hon. It lowers the levels abs won't give u a accurate reading. 
I Was told to fast but I'm on a ICP support group on Facebook and there are ICP experts on there and they told me do not fast. 
With fasting my bile levels were always a 7 or 4 but when I didn't fast they went to 13. 
Had more bloods today and I ate B4 having them. 

I've been on Urso since 27 weeks
Piriton 
Menthal cream
Hydrocortisone 

And now he has perscribed me some kind of antibiotic that helps with itching and is safe in pregnancy. 

Piriton does not help me at all. 
The menthol cream is good but wears off fast and in places I've scratched real bad and broken the skin it really stings when I put the cream on. 
The highest my levels have gone is a 13 so borderline icp. 
I'm being induced at 37 weeks but mainly because I've had a liver transplant. 

I cud of kissed my Liver consultant when he said 37 week induction. Just need that date now but knowing its gonna be 37 has made my day. 
Be nice to have a date tho. 
Hoping it will be on 3rd or 4th September[-o&lt;



Hope all u other ladies are OK. 
Been so tired and drained lately so apologies for not being consistant on here..


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i bet that’s a weight off your shoulders! At least now you don’t have to wait for your consultant appointment at 36 weeks. Exciting times! What appointments do you have in the next few weeks? Will you have another growth scan?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl when will u get ure date hon? 
I'm being induced at 37 weeks but still no date and don't think I will get one untill I see my pregnancy consultant again at 36+4 weeks. 
But now my Liver consultant has written to my pregnancy consultant requesting 37 weeks I'm hoping I get a phone call with my date b4 that appointment. 

Really hope they book me in for 3rd or 4th September..


----------



## Catmumof4

playgirl666 said:


> Yes my youngest turns 2 September 29th! So I might not be home for her birthday :( but we will celebrate after if that's the case x

I'm in the same boat it's Bonnies 1st birthday the 30th Sept so I may or may not be home for that which is making me feel very down 



soloso said:


> Also whilst I’m here I am just going to have a whine about my partner. He just doesn’t understand the tiredness and hard work that being pregnant alone is like! He goes to work full time so he does a lot but it’s like I can’t possibly be more tired than him and I feel like he expects the house shopping etc all to be ship shape and done 24/7 cos I’m not working. But some days I just can’t manage anything other than doing nothing and it seems to annoy him that I am not feeling great or in pain or whatever. Maybe it’s me just feeling guilty but I swear he just doesn’t understand at all.
> 
> Rant over, sorry. Just sat here with a headache and no appetite and feeling tired and sorry for myself :)

Iv got to say it most men can be right arses! They just don't get it. Like to them it's literally no big deal this huge weight we literally carry! Hope he gets with it soon for u xx



Suggerhoney said:


> @Catmumof4
> Do not fast hon. It lowers the levels abs won't give u a accurate reading.
> I Was told to fast but I'm on a ICP support group on Facebook and there are ICP experts on there and they told me do not fast.
> With fasting my bile levels were always a 7 or 4 but when I didn't fast they went to 13.
> Had more bloods today and I ate B4 having them.
> 
> I've been on Urso since 27 weeks
> Piriton
> Menthal cream
> Hydrocortisone
> 
> And now he has perscribed me some kind of antibiotic that helps with itching and is safe in pregnancy.
> 
> Piriton does not help me at all.
> The menthol cream is good but wears off fast and in places I've scratched real bad and broken the skin it really stings when I put the cream on.
> The highest my levels have gone is a 13 so borderline icp.
> I'm being induced at 37 weeks but mainly because I've had a liver transplant.
> 
> I cud of kissed my Liver consultant when he said 37 week induction. Just need that date now but knowing its gonna be 37 has made my day.
> Be nice to have a date tho.
> Hoping it will be on 3rd or 4th September[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all u other ladies are OK.
> Been so tired and drained lately so apologies for not being consistant on here..

I didn't fast in the end. I was on the icp website and it said don't so I wonder y the stupid midwife said to do it. So happy for u but know what u mean about not getting too excited until u get a date! I have my next consultant on the 23rd Aug and should fingers crossed get my date then! 

SO I was seen on dau again today for reduced movements , this insane itching and I can barely move my legs today due to pain! I broke down because they were being so cold. Monitor picked baby's movements up eventually and then we saw the Dr who has repeated the lft bloods for icp and hopefully get the results for that tomorrow. And the pain is just so unbearable they have prescribed me oramorph to take for a few days and go back Tues to review everything. 32 weeks tomorrow and time has never gone so slow before!! It is my daughter's 3rd birthday tomorrow so that's something to look forward too ! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

soloso said:


> Also whilst I’m here I am just going to have a whine about my partner. He just doesn’t understand the tiredness and hard work that being pregnant alone is like! He goes to work full time so he does a lot but it’s like I can’t possibly be more tired than him and I feel like he expects the house shopping etc all to be ship shape and done 24/7 cos I’m not working. But some days I just can’t manage anything other than doing nothing and it seems to annoy him that I am not feeling great or in pain or whatever. Maybe it’s me just feeling guilty but I swear he just doesn’t understand at all.
> 
> Rant over, sorry. Just sat here with a headache and no appetite and feeling tired and sorry for myself :)

I am the same. Just absolutely bloody exhausted, even with prenatals and iron pills and I can barely do anything without needing a break to rest. At 28 weeks. 12 more of this to go, gosh I don’t know how I’ll do it. Thankfully my DH is super understanding but I do feel really guilty. I can see it’s frustrating for him to do housework when he’s come home from 10 hours of work daily. But he is being kind to me at least. He’s never really been sympathetic during any of my previous pregnancies so I’m surprised. He’s giving me back rubs and just saying to do what I can and not stress myself out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i bet that’s a weight off your shoulders! At least now you don’t have to wait for your consultant appointment at 36 weeks. Exciting times! What appointments do you have in the next few weeks? Will you have another growth scan?


Probably won't get my date untill 36+4 still' unless they call me with a date b4 then' now liver consultant has requested 37 weeks. 
If not I will just get the date at 36+4 weeks. That's on September 1st and yes I have a growth scan at 8:30am that day as well and then consultant right after. 
Hoping my date will be 3rd or 4th September. 
Still expecting baby to be 8lbs or more even with a induction at 37 weeks. 

No more appointments for me this week hon unless my bloods come back with crazy high bile levels. 
I have a midwife appointment next week on Wednesday then my next appointment will be the growth scan and consultant on 1st September..
3 weeks today. Z


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> I'm in the same boat it's Bonnies 1st birthday the 30th Sept so I may or may not be home for that which is making me feel very down
> 
> 
> Iv got to say it most men can be right arses! They just don't get it. Like to them it's literally no big deal this huge weight we literally carry! Hope he gets with it soon for u xx
> 
> 
> I didn't fast in the end. I was on the icp website and it said don't so I wonder y the stupid midwife said to do it. So happy for u but know what u mean about not getting too excited until u get a date! I have my next consultant on the 23rd Aug and should fingers crossed get my date then!
> 
> SO I was seen on dau again today for reduced movements , this insane itching and I can barely move my legs today due to pain! I broke down because they were being so cold. Monitor picked baby's movements up eventually and then we saw the Dr who has repeated the lft bloods for icp and hopefully get the results for that tomorrow. And the pain is just so unbearable they have prescribed me oramorph to take for a few days and go back Tues to review everything. 32 weeks tomorrow and time has never gone so slow before!! It is my daughter's 3rd birthday tomorrow so that's something to look forward too ! Xx


Just gonna warn u now hon. U probably won't get a date untill 36 weeks. That seems to he when they give them. 
I won't get my date until 36+4 and all the other ladies that have come sections or induction don't get a date until 36 weeks. 
Don't know why they leave it so long they just do
So shit.


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> Just gonna warn u now hon. U probably won't get a date untill 36 weeks. That seems to he when they give them.
> I won't get my date until 36+4 and all the other ladies that have come sections or induction don't get a date until 36 weeks.
> Don't know why they leave it so long they just do
> So shit.

Yh I'm expecting ìt but they said date at next appointment so will see lol!! X


----------



## playgirl666

I will get my date September 9th at my 34 week appointment, they booked me in at 34 weeks with maze aswell x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I can’t believe how many of you are getting so close! Like @Suggerhoney youve got weeks left! Ahhhh!!! Followed closely by @Catmumof4 and @playgirl666! Then the rest of us!!! 

I stalk the September thread and I was just reading that and so many are on baby watch it’s a bit exciting! Our group next!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Fingers crossed they give it you hon. Didn't want to upset u hon just wanted to pre warn u becuase I thought I wud get my date at my last appointment and he said I had to wait until the next one at 36+4 I was so upset. 

@playgirl666 
Ure so lucky u get ure date then hon I have to wait until 36+4 and so do alot of ladies because they don't like giving out dates untill 36 weeks. 
The only time I got a date earlier was with dd because I had pre eclampsia. 
Didn't get my date untill 36+ weeks with Tommy either and it's just such short notice. 
I'm sure appointments with consultants were every 2 weeks from 32 weeks but when I see mine next it wud of been 4 weeks since my last appointment. 
Midwife on Wednesday but she can't give a date unfortunately. Only the pregnancy consultant can do it. 
Hope they ring me b4 the 1st September and give me a date but I can bet my bottom dollar I will have to wait :-(

@Mummy2Corban 
U are right behind me hon so not long for you now either. 
Yes the September group has got so exciting. 

I think in this group it will be 
Me first
Then you Mummy2Corban 
Then Playgirl666 or Catmumof4 so exciting


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney all of my babies have been late so I just think baby will come at least a few days later than my DD…. I always feel like I need those few days to get me ready for labour as I start getting nervous!


----------



## daniyaaq

I’ve always had early babies, but I hear number 3 is always the wild card. I’ll be in tears if I reach 39 :rofl: 

for some reason wine was on my mind today ](*,)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq wont be long till wine time! Hopefully you won’t find out what 39 weeks looks like. I’ve had 7,9,2,5, and 4 days over DD so no.3 was my earliest.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve done 41 weeks induced, 38 weeks, and 39+5… going overdue was just the hardest thing. I laid in bed and cried every day. I will say my 38 week baby was the hardest to feed, it took her longest to catch on to nursing although she was just the same size as her sisters she wasn’t as developed I guess. So I didn’t really want an early baby again after that experience. 

but I think this go around my mental health will do better dealing with the difficult newborn stage rather than the physical trials of this pregnancy, since it’s just been my toughest one ever. So ready to be done with the diabetes and aches and pains and shortness of breath and insane lack of energy. At least when baby comes I can eat when I want to keep up my energy. Now I can only eat when/what my blood sugar dictates.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu the diabetes must be hard to deal with. The aches and pains sure are hard. Hopefully she plays ball and comes a little early so you’ve not got to do that very last stretch!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hello everyone! Omgosh I'm so tired today! Sorry I can't remember who wrote what...

But I seriously can't wait for a glass or bottle of wine :wine:!!!

I had a call today my icp bloods are still 4 so that's good my lft are still slightly raised so they want me to come in for testing for all the other things that can cause abnormal blood liver results and a liver scan. 
My daughter's 3rd birthday today so been busy busy busy x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 happy birthday to your beautiful girl! Hopefully all is ok with your results.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh and happy 32 weeks x


----------



## soloso

Wondering if any UK ladies might be able to offer some knowledge… I am having an elective section, saw consultant after my 20 week scan and they said i will see them again at 36 weeks for app to confirm the date and stuff. For anyone else who has the same, when did the 36 wk app get booked and how? Will I hear from someone, will my midwife do it, or should I be calling someone to book it? 

Will contact my midwife to ask when she is next in but it just sprang to mind and I’m like hold up should I of done something that I haven’t already…lol

X


----------



## Catmumof4

With my hospital @soloso they just come through the post x


----------



## topazicatzbet

soloso said:


> Wondering if any UK ladies might be able to offer some knowledge… I am having an elective section, saw consultant after my 20 week scan and they said i will see them again at 36 weeks for app to confirm the date and stuff. For anyone else who has the same, when did the 36 wk app get booked and how? Will I hear from someone, will my midwife do it, or should I be calling someone to book it?
> 
> Will contact my midwife to ask when she is next in but it just sprang to mind and I’m like hold up should I of done something that I haven’t already…lol
> 
> X

Sorry I'm no help, I'm still waiting for the consultant appointment I should have had after 20 week scan. I'm hoping the midwife can chase it up tom when I finally see her. I would have thought they would send you an appointment through the post.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet is it tomorrow that you see the midwife! So rubbish that you’ve had to wait so long to speak to a consultant


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet is it tomorrow that you see the midwife! So rubbish that you’ve had to wait so long to speak to a consultant

Yes I finally get to see someone tom.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hopefully you get some answers!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I went 2 weeks over with my second and I was not a happy bunny haha.

@daniyaaq
Haha number 3 is the wild card lol. My number 3 came at 39+6 weeks.


Going over due is the worst
I think I also cried everyday. 
I was absolutely massive and he was my biggest baby. 
Even 38 and 39 weeks is hard let alone 40 41 42. No just no lol. 


@Reiko_ctu 
My dd was born at 35+4 and ds was 37 and no problems with feeding at all. 

@Catmumof4 
So glad it's not ICP hon. Hope ure liver scan goes well. 
I had one a few weeks back and my liver was OK but I have a enlarged spleen. 
Haven't had any calls from the hospital today today take it my bloods yesterday were normol again. Unless they call tomorrow. 

@soloso 
I'm in the uk hon and my appointments come through the post. I won't be getting my induction date untill 36+6 and I'm supposed to be going in at 37 so cutting it very fine. But they always do that. 

@topazicatzbet 
I'm so glad ure finally seeing someone hon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i actually think I need those extra few days going over to prepare myself! The nerves defo start getting the better of me in those last few weeks so having a few more days in my head helps?! I mean this little guy could come early? It’s the first time finding out the sex so maybe he will be my first and only early one?! Who knows!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just watch @Mummy2Corban you’ll go early and all is whiners will go over XD

that *would* be my luck honestly XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Just watch @Mummy2Corban you’ll go early and all is whiners will go over XD
> 
> that *would* be my luck honestly XD

I think that’s exactly what would happen. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hahaha oh @Reiko_ctu that made me giggle so much. I sincerely hope u do not go over or u @daniyaaq. 

@Mummy2Corban 
U watch him come early now Hahaha. 
Oh hon bless ya. Tbh I'm not feeling too nervous just yet more excited but I'm gonna be a nervous wreck when it's the last week. 

I do worry about the pain and the epidural not working. With Tommy I had a birth matters meeting and everything was all planned because of my traumatic birth with dd. 
Even down to the epidural and them making sure they top it up half way through. 

But I haven't had that meeting this time. 
I'm going to chat with my midwife on Wed tho and tell her I'm worried and see if she can make sure I have a good epidural and they top that bad boy up when it starts wearing off. 
And hopefully she will be able to speak to them at the hospital. 
Gonna chat with my consultant as well and on the day I go in I will have a good chat with what ever midwife I get on the day. Really hope i get one of the nice ones and not one of the old school mam ones that don't give u gas and air untill contractions are bang on top of one and other. 
Really hope I get a lovely sympathetic one. 

[-o&lt;


I do worry about the baby and things going wrong. I hate having then sort of thoughts:-(


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq 3rd is deffo the wildcard it was my only son Lol!! 

@Suggerhoney and @Mummy2Corban try to stay as calm as poss, they say any kind of stress can delay labour because when we was cavewomen going into labour when not in a good safe place would have killed us all off- now wether that is true or not I have no idea but it makes sense to Me! 

Sugger I love the idea of going in and they say delivery tomorrow! I'm a very spur of the moment person and as long as bags are done (all bar a few bits atm) then bring it on lol. 

I have a lot of fears with the planned section but all around the spinal because my meeting with the anesthitist he said I have a very tricky back that they struggled to get the spinal in last time and because 3rd sections take a lot longer and being sterilised I will need an epidural in aswell to top up when the spinal starts to fail!!! 

Iv got my baby shower tomorrow, we decided to do one as it's my last! Everyone is having a covid test and having it outside to keep safe, bit worried about the weather tho xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

My 3rd was my wild card too. He was naughty with the unstable lie causing lost of stress about cord prolapse and resulting in a c section. Not sure if number 4 is gonna follow the same path though as so far he is still breach.


----------



## playgirl666

My 3rd was the only one I went over with! She was born at 40+2 x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Don’t say that! Haha! I’d be shocked if he turned up early… even by a few days. I don’t even know why I get nervous?! I don’t use pain relief, apart from no.1 being back to back my labours have been pretty much straight forward?! So I’m unsure why I get so wobbly! I’m super excited about meeting this little fella so I don’t know! Watch me turn into a bag of nerves in a few weeks.

@topazicatzbet i hope your midwife appointment goes ok today. Hopefully you’ll get some info on your consultant/section. I guess if bubs is breech and your having a planned section anyway it doesn’t matter so much about his position?!?

@Catmumof4 hopefully all goes well with your section and getting sterilised and your pain relief does it’s job. Ah a baby shower! How exciting! Weather here looks ok so hopefully as you aren’t far you’ll have nice weather for it too.


----------



## daniyaaq

Haha you guys. I might as well accept that this being number 3 I can’t expect what I’m used to.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well midwife was uneventfully as expected usually bp and urine check. Took bloods measured bump and will send an email to chase consultant. She didn't even listen in or see what position he was in. Nothing now for 4 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq fingers crossed that won’t be the case! Baby will appear at just the right time!

@topazicatzbet ah that’s a bit rubbish that she didn’t even listen in or check babies position. Hopefully you’ll hear from the consultant soon then rather than having to wait any longer. So frustrating!

I just had my midwife appointment… again uneventful but she did measure me and listen to baby. Measuring 32 so bang on track. She said (different midwife) that if I really want to use MLBU then I can specially if by next appointment all is still ok.


----------



## soloso

Did anyone suffer headaches in second tri? My good friend google has me worrying about it, I thought headaches were a pretty standard pregnancy thing but google says not so common in second tri. I’m 26+4 and this is the 4th day in a row I have had a headache come on and it’s quite unusual for me I don’t often have them so they are quite noticeable. So just wondered if others had these headaches?

I also called antenatal clinic about the 36 week consultant app and that’s booked in for Oct 19th at 36+1 when I will get my date :D Now for the next 10 weeks to pass by!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq fingers crossed that won’t be the case! Baby will appear at just the right time!
> 
> @topazicatzbet ah that’s a bit rubbish that she didn’t even listen in or check babies position. Hopefully you’ll hear from the consultant soon then rather than having to wait any longer. So frustrating!
> 
> I just had my midwife appointment… again uneventful but she did measure me and listen to baby. Measuring 32 so bang on track. She said (different midwife) that if I really want to use MLBU then I can specially if by next appointment all is still ok.

 You were lucky to see them again I have to go til 34 now then it finally goes tone weekly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I haven't seen my midwife since 25 weeks. 
She was supposed to do a home visit about 2 weeks ago but she cudnt make it. 
I saw my consultant on 4th August and now won't be seeing him untill 1st September. 
I have managed to book a midwife appointment for this Wed tho so that kind of breaks it up. 
Only thing is I was put into a first time mum slot so it cud get cancelled then I won't be seeing anyone untill 36+4 weeks. 
34 weeks tomorrow. 

@Catmumof4 
I do like being told right ure coming in in a few days for ure induction because then it's only days to wait and not weeks. 
I think if I had my date now i wud be counting down the day' hours' minutes and seconds so at least getting a date at the last minute does have its positives. 
My bags are all packed and so happy I packed them now. 
No way cud I be bothered to do them tomorrow at 34 weeks like i first intended. 
I just feel so tired.


----------



## Suggerhoney

soloso said:


> Did anyone suffer headaches in second tri? My good friend google has me worrying about it, I thought headaches were a pretty standard pregnancy thing but google says not so common in second tri. I’m 26+4 and this is the 4th day in a row I have had a headache come on and it’s quite unusual for me I don’t often have them so they are quite noticeable. So just wondered if others had these headaches?
> 
> I also called antenatal clinic about the 36 week consultant app and that’s booked in for Oct 19th at 36+1 when I will get my date :D Now for the next 10 weeks to pass by!


Have u spoken to anyone about the headaches hon? Like ure midwife? Mite be worth giving them a call and tell them. 
It can be a sign of pre eclampsia. 
Have u got any swelling? 
I had severe pre eclampsia with dd and Mt feet and ancles were so swollen. My face was swollen as well. 
It may be just pregnancy hormones causing the bad headaches. 
Hormones rise alot in 3rd trimester and ure not far from it. 


@daniyaaq 
Eeeeeek ure nealry in 3rd trimester hon.


----------



## soloso

Suggerhoney said:


> Have u spoken to anyone about the headaches hon? Like ure midwife? Mite be worth giving them a call and tell them.
> It can be a sign of pre eclampsia.
> Have u got any swelling?
> I had severe pre eclampsia with dd and Mt feet and ancles were so swollen. My face was swollen as well.
> It may be just pregnancy hormones causing the bad headaches.
> Hormones rise alot in 3rd trimester and ure not far from it.
> 
> 
> @daniyaaq
> Eeeeeek ure nealry in 3rd trimester hon.

I haven’t spoke to anyone about it yet no it’s just been the last few days. If it carries on I definitely will. Have been keeping an eye out for swelling but haven’t had any atm so probably is just hormones! Fun fun :) 

have you always ended up getting preeclampsia or can it be random in any pregnancy? Iv had two children and never any signs of high blood pressure so think it’s unlikely however idk if it can happen just as likely in any pregnancy even if you’ve never had it befor? X


----------



## Catmumof4

topazicatzbet said:


> Well midwife was uneventfully as expected usually bp and urine check. Took bloods measured bump and will send an email to chase consultant. She didn't even listen in or see what position he was in. Nothing now for 4 weeks.

I'm sorry that was such a crap appointment!! Hopefully next will be better 

@soloso headaches can be normal BUT they can also be a clear sign something is wrong. I had really bad migraine headaches with my 3rd pregnancy and it got so bad they ended up keeping me in because I couldn't see when the episodes started. It could be hormones, dehydration, pre e, apparently our eyesight changes during pregnancy so if you wear glasses etc it can change the prescription slightly... it is best to get checked anything that isn't normal for you hun hope it eases for you soon!

@Suggerhoney I think in all honesty if I had my date I'd be counting the nanoseconds LMAO! I'm so impatient Lol!

My baby shower tomorrow feeling a bit nervous if I'm honest iv never had a proper one before! And to make it worse my super judgemental mother is coming...... she never comes to anything like this so I'm nervous Lol! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Don’t say that! Haha! I’d be shocked if he turned up early… even by a few days. I don’t even know why I get nervous?! I don’t use pain relief, apart from no.1 being back to back my labours have been pretty much straight forward?! So I’m unsure why I get so wobbly! I’m super excited about meeting this little fella so I don’t know! Watch me turn into a bag of nerves in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> @topazicatzbet i hope your midwife appointment goes ok today. Hopefully you’ll get some info on your consultant/section. I guess if bubs is breech and your having a planned section anyway it doesn’t matter so much about his position?!?
> 
> @Catmumof4 hopefully all goes well with your section and getting sterilised and your pain relief does it’s job. Ah a baby shower! How exciting! Weather here looks ok so hopefully as you aren’t far you’ll have nice weather for it too.




topazicatzbet said:


> Well midwife was uneventfully as expected usually bp and urine check. Took bloods measured bump and will send an email to chase consultant. She didn't even listen in or see what position he was in. Nothing now for 4 weeks.




Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq fingers crossed that won’t be the case! Baby will appear at just the right time!
> 
> @topazicatzbet ah that’s a bit rubbish that she didn’t even listen in or check babies position. Hopefully you’ll hear from the consultant soon then rather than having to wait any longer. So frustrating!
> 
> I just had my midwife appointment… again uneventful but she did measure me and listen to baby. Measuring 32 so bang on track. She said (different midwife) that if I really want to use MLBU then I can specially if by next appointment all is still ok.

Is it about meeting a new little person and adjusting as a family?? Or is the labour part do you think that makes you wobbly? How is the MLBU different than the hospital?

@topazicatzbet Thats too bad she didn’t check position at almost 30 weeks :/. And no Doppler for hb either??


----------



## Suggerhoney

soloso said:


> I haven’t spoke to anyone about it yet no it’s just been the last few days. If it carries on I definitely will. Have been keeping an eye out for swelling but haven’t had any atm so probably is just hormones! Fun fun :)
> 
> have you always ended up getting preeclampsia or can it be random in any pregnancy? Iv had two children and never any signs of high blood pressure so think it’s unlikely however idk if it can happen just as likely in any pregnancy even if you’ve never had it befor? X


No I only had it with our 8 year old dd. Haven't had it with any of the others. 
Probably is just hormones hon but keep an eye on it. 



@Catmumof4 
Hahahaha tbh u wud probably be counting the nano seconds too hahahahaha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wildfire smoke has blown into our area and making it hard to breathe. It’s gross.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu no I think it the labour part… maybe the pain? And the unknown of how it will go?! I mean that’s what I’m guessing?! Our midwife lad unit has 4 rooms with 3 pools. They only have gas and air and possibly pethidine?! They don’t take high risk ladies as drs don’t come into the MLBU. They pretty much leave you too it… I’ve felt much more relaxed on there than on delivery suite. This midwife wasn’t pushing that I had the drip after the baby… she just said that I’m at a higher risk but if I used the MLBU I’m only down the corridor from delivery suite and theatre if that was needed! She said it’s my body and my birth so it’s ultimately my choice. The midwife before this one kinda suggested my only option was delivery suite!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

I feel like this little one has dropped even lower, I can put my hand in my pubes and feel the swooshing and rolling it hurts so much like my entire pelvis is about to shatter.

add: gave myself a fright last night thinking baby got stuck down there, it really feels like he’s trying to wiggle out of something.


----------



## daniyaaq

Wait I’m in third Tri today \\:D/


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq congrats on 3rd tri!! yay!!

@Reiko_ctu that sounds awful. I can't even imagine trying to breathe with that awful smoke. 

@Catmumof4 enjoy your shower! I've never had a baby shower before either and I'm on my 4th. I don't like to be center of attention though. 

@soloso I hope your headaches feel better soon. They can be such a drag in pregnancy. I'm not sure about preeclampsia, I think you will only know if you have your blood pressure monitored. Do you have one at home you can check? 

@Suggerhoney you are getting so close!!! I can't believe you are 34 weeks. How wild. I can't wait to see some ladies start giving birth. I'm excited to hear your story and see pics after arrival. 

It's really hot here today - 102 degrees (39 Celsius) and humid. I have been complaining all day and don't know how I'll sleep. Also, DD got poison ivy on her face the other day and now her eye is swollen, poor thing...heat is not helping her at all.

Baby is moving a lot more now and I can FINALLY feel her from the outside. It gives me hope that she is growing. Next growth scan with the MFM is on Thursday, so less than a week away. I am excited to see her again but a bundle of nerves about her growth.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil you poor thing. I love summer but can only handle dry heat, the humid I can’t take at all. Hope your DD gets better soon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban that sounds like such a nice option! We only have hospital births or home births here in BC. And they won’t take you as a home birth if you’re high risk. And on the ward it’s mixed midwives and OB. But it’d be nice to have an option that’s in between, like closer to help if you need it like the midwife unit sounds. I hope you don’t bleed too much this time and you can just stay on the midwife unit the whole time. 

No pools in our hospital either just small bathtubs so you can only have water births at home. I’ve never done a water birth before though!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I feel like this little one has dropped even lower, I can put my hand in my pubes and feel the swooshing and rolling it hurts so much like my entire pelvis is about to shatter.
> 
> add: gave myself a fright last night thinking baby got stuck down there, it really feels like he’s trying to wiggle out of something.

Dani mines the same! So low down. Not sure if it’s fingers or what wriggling around down there. I’m sure you’ll have him early at this point. How’s your bump looking now?


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats on third trimester @daniyaaq !

@Mummy2Corban Fingers crossed everything works out for MLU. I have my last baby there and having this one there aswell all going well


----------



## soloso

Thankyou for the advice ladies! I will keep an eye on the headaches if I keep getting them and worse I will give midwife a call :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s lovely news that your feeling baby girl from the outside now! Always such a lovely feeling. Hopefully a good sign for when you have your next scan.

@daniyaaq happy third tri!!! Yes!

@Catmumof4 have a lovely baby shower!

@Reiko_ctu ive had 3 of mine on MLBU and they’ve pretty much left me to it. No examinations unless you want them. Just monitoring baby regularly. I’m hoping I can go on there and IF I was to bleed I’m not far away to be dealt with and I’m sure because they will be aware of this being baby 6 and being a risk of bleeding they will be paying a bit more attention to my blood loss right?! 

@topazicatzbet i have another appointment in 4 weeks so I’ll be 36 weeks then I get 38,40 & 41 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady midwife said to see how my next appointment goes and if bump measures good etc then she doesn’t see why I can’t go on there. Previous midwife said if on delivery suite they would want to put a cannula in etc as soon as I got there so I was ready to have the drip as soon as I’ve given birth so she recommended delivery suite. Such different opinions!


----------



## Penguin20

@soloso I have had headaches on and off since 16 weeks and some days worse than others, I did mention to my midwife at my 16 week appointment and she said if they don’t go away with paracetamol or you start getting blurry vision or flashes then to give her a call, but I do hope it’s nothing and they start to go soon.

so happy I’m 25 weeks tomorrow but had a worry day yesterday as didn’t feel him move as much but then at night he went crazy on my bladder/cervix as now they feel very bruised and feels like I’m going to wee myself, he’s just very low compared to my daughter so some movements put a lot of pressure on down there lol, Also tried booking my 28 week midwife appointment to be told she fully booked that week and then on A/L but luckily got an appointment for 27 weeks with her especially as not seen her since 16 weeks, 1 midwife for a massive town is not good especially as they keep building more houses round here.

Hope you ladies are doing ok :), I have been reading and trying to catch up when I can


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 its been rubbish not seeing a midwife! Glad you got in a bit earlier. We have no midwives at our local drs anymore so we did have to travel to the hospital but now I’ve got to go 20 minutes away.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu
Oh hon I've seen these wild fires on the news. How far are you away from them. That must be so scary and I bet it stinks. It looks terrible on the news I see parts of calafornia are being evacuated and cars and houses are burnt to a sinder. It's terrible. So scary.

@daniyaaq
Wooohoooo yay 3rd trimester. Gosh does sound like baby is very very low. I felt like that a few weeks ago and it literally felt like he was gonna fall out. Was so so uncomfortable. But he seems to be a little higher now and my bump has looked higher the past week or so.
I get a very sore pelvis top. Esp if I over do things and at night in bed it's just so uncomfortable.
Sleep is so hard now. I just toss and turn and pee constantly.
Oh the fun part of pregnancy lol.


@sil
Praying ure growth scan goes well hon and little one continues to grow.
It must be so worrying bless you. I was told they really start packing it on from 28 weeks and that's when I noticed a big change.
I went from 35th centile at 20 weeks to 76th centile at 32+3 weeks.

Thank you hon. I can't believe I'm 34 weeks either. I actually lost my whole mukas plug at exactly 34 weeks with my son. But I was having on off contractions with him from 29 weeks.
I was in and out of hospital a fair bit with them becuase they kept thinking I was in pre term labour.
Turns out it was pre labour or predominal labour.
So basically the real deal but it starts and stops.
It wud go on for 24 hours and get as close as 2 mins apart with my contraction app screaming at me to get to the nearest hospital. But by morning it wud all just fizzle out. Was so frustrating.
I had it happen at 29 weeks' 33+6 weeks (lost whole plug with show at 34 weeks.
Then more contractions at 35 and 36 weeks and on and off throughout the week of 36 to 37 weeks and more bloody show.
Was so disappointed tho because when I went in to be induced they had to still give me a passery becuase my cervix was still long but it was soft. But basically all that pain for nothing.


This time I've not had any predominal labour yet.
My braxton hicks have picked up and I Hey alot of them but mostly not painful but some can be uncomfortable.
I've had zero sign of mukas plug or even parts off.
Like nothing.
So have a good feeling I will definitely be making it to my induction date and will probably need the darn pessery again.
But knowing its only another 3 weeks (bar 1 or 2 days) does make me feel better. Esp as I'm so uncomfortable now.
I know the nerves will start kicking in soon.
I'm gonna try and keep all u guys as up to date as I can. I have lots of data on my phone so I can come on here when I get induced. Unless everything happens supper fast. I hope not.



@Mummy2Corban
We don't have a birthing center here either.
We have the hospital and in the hospital we have delivery suite and the neonatal care.
And we have the ward where u go in later pregnancy if there are problems and also its where we go when we have had baby.
But also at the end of that ward we have the birthing center which is all water births.
Sadly I don't get a chance to go in there because I'm too high risk.
Most women get induced on the ward and the get moved to Delivery when labour starts.
But I have to be induced In Delivery because of being so high risk.
So that's where I will be going strate away to be induced.
After they have put the pessery In I will be aloud to walk around and stuff. Me and DH usually go down to the canteen for food haha.
But as soon as things start happening I have to be back in the room and monitored.
So I get to see alot of that Delivery room lol.
I had a small room last time and I hope I get one of the bigger rooms this time.
They have about 3 rooms that are really big and spacious and it makes it nicer to walk around to get things going. 
We get a ball as well and I love bouncing on that thing too. Hehe


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mostly I love the Gas and air. That stuff is great :laugh2:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney my God you only have 3 weeks left???


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney my God you only have 3 weeks left???

Yes hon and counting. Don't have my date yet but hopefully it will be 3rd or 4th September for induction. I turn 37 weeks on Saturday 4th September.


----------



## daniyaaq

Pregnancy care has been so shit lately, bloody Covid. I’m definitely lucky to be seeing my midwife though I complain it’s too often. Hope you ladies do get your appointments. 

@Suggerhoney can’t wait. I’m stalking the September thread too, excited to see some babies.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney what are your hospitals rules right now? Can DH be with you from the start? Happy 34 weeks! Do we get a bump pic? 3 weeks girl! 3 weeks! I can’t wait to hear all about it and see pictures of this little man! This thread will soon start getting super exciting with babies arriving! Eek!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i stalk the September one too because there’s lots of talk about babies!!!! Exciting stuff


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq i stalk the September one too because there’s lots of talk about babies!!!! Exciting stuff

You are not too far behind. Mine feels close yet so far away.


----------



## playgirl666

I'm aching quite a lot this afternoon, in my belly and lower back x


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Pregnancy care has been so shit lately, bloody Covid. I’m definitely lucky to be seeing my midwife though I complain it’s too often. Hope you ladies do get your appointments.
> 
> @Suggerhoney can’t wait. I’m stalking the September thread too, excited to see some babies.


Hehe I know the September group has gotten so exciting with so many now on baby watch. I just can't call who will be next. 
Can't wait for madam rose to have hers because she's still team :yellow:. 
She has 2 girls but i really think she is having a boy this time. 
Only time will tell eeeeewk. 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney what are your hospitals rules right now? Can DH be with you from the start? Happy 34 weeks! Do we get a bump pic? 3 weeks girl! 3 weeks! I can’t wait to hear all about it and see pictures of this little man! This thread will soon start getting super exciting with babies arriving! Eek!


I'm not sure yet hon. When I had that mental health video call with my mental health team and my midwife back at In July. My midwife said we are aloud 1 birth partner and who ever that is will be the one that can visit on the ward. 
I'm hoping my dh can be with my from start to end. And also hoping my kids will be able to visit on the ward after I've had baby because I'm going to be in there for 5 days after birth. 
I'm going to ask my midwife on Wednesday what all the rules are. 
Stupid bloody covid :-(




playgirl666 said:


> I'm aching quite a lot this afternoon, in my belly and lower back x


Oh dear hon. Have u been doing much today or yesterday. I always get very achey in my back and belly when I've been on my feet for a while.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban will do bump pics maybe tomorrow or in the week. 
Don't think there's been any change since my last photo tho tbh.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok ladies I’m feeling really self conscious about how big my bump is (in clothes I feel fine but undressed I feel huge)! First pic is 33 weeks with my last bb and the 2nd is 29 (tomorrow) with this bb. Can anyone reassure me I still look smaller than 33 weeks with my 3rd?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pregnancy care has been so shit. 
I remember seeing someone once a week at this stage. At least I have midwife on Wednesday them the following week I have no appointments but the week after I have my consultant and growth scan and date eeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok ladies I’m feeling really self conscious about how big my bump is (in clothes I feel fine but undressed I feel huge)! First pic is 33 weeks with my last bb and the 2nd is 29 (tomorrow) with this bb. Can anyone reassure me I still look smaller than 33 weeks with my 3rd?
> View attachment 1101204

I think ure kind of the same. Maybe a tad smaller.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu to start with you look amazing! I’d say this bump looks a slightly different shape and maybe a little higher?! Maybe a little smaller?


----------



## soloso

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok ladies I’m feeling really self conscious about how big my bump is (in clothes I feel fine but undressed I feel huge)! First pic is 33 weeks with my last bb and the 2nd is 29 (tomorrow) with this bb. Can anyone reassure me I still look smaller than 33 weeks with my 3rd?
> View attachment 1101204

You look great, I don’t think your bigger at all, but possibly about the same. I am almost 27 weeks and I’d say I’m about the same as you, not had bump measured yet really interested to know what I will measure! Cos I feel big but just can’t remember from last pregnancies what I was at this stage x


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## Mummy2Corban

This bump and my last bump 32 weeks


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu I'm sorry about the smoke sounds horrendous

@daniyaaq yay for third tri, sometimes my bump moves so fast feels like baby is having a fit 

@sil I don't like to be center of attention either but my Partner says I have a hostess face that I wear LMAO


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu I'd say you look very similar and @Mummy2Corban I'd say top pic looks a little bigger maybe? But u both look gourgeous and I'm jealous of your bumps!

Had my baby shower today and it was brilliant we was very spoilt by our friends I'm very lucky!! Was in bed at 7pm cos im exhausted lol!! X


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu I think you look the same, maybe a bit bigger. I wouldn't worry though. Im on baby number 3 and definitely bigger this time around and weigh about the same as last pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i hope you got spoiled lovely!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 glad you enjoyed your baby shower. 
@Reiko_ctu i think bump looks about the same. 

I'm so glad we have our hot tub. My back was killing me tonight when I got home from work but the bubbles have def helped ease it. 12 more shifts to go over the next 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet 12 more shifts!!!! Eek! Been meaning to ask how your little one is getting on with sleeping?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet 12 more shifts!!!! Eek! Been meaning to ask how your little one is getting on with sleeping?


On the whole much better thanks. we have nights where he sleeps through til 6 and other nights where he wakes up once but I can usually just go up tuck him back in and sit on top step for 5 mins before sneaking back down to bed. Much better than the 30-60 mins it was taking.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet that’s really good then. 5 minutes isn’t to bad considering the previous times. Amazing that he is sleeping through sometimes too!


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet i agree that’s amazing progress with sleep. Yay!!!

@Reiko_ctu definitely looks like you carrying different. Maybe smaller, most likely about the same. 

@Catmumof4 nice that you got spoiled.


----------



## daniyaaq

Day 3 of moving today. I’m honestly so tired and for some weird reason the more tired I am the harder it is to sleep.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Loving ure underwear in both picks hon its so pretty. Such a beautiful bump. Ure carrying low like i did with Tommy. 
This one seems to be higher but some days looks so low..

@Catmumof4 
So glad u had a lovely baby shower hon and the weather was nice for it. 
I've never has a baby shower. Was going to with this one but half the family don't talk to each other and it just wud of been too awkward. 
I always end up being piggy in the middle as well. So annoying. 
What did u get hon? Wud love to see photos of ure shower. Of u don't mind sharing. 


@daniyaaq 
Gosh moving house is so so hard. And even more hard in pregnancy. 
Moved into this house 4 years ago and I was so shattered and achey and I wasn't even pregnant. 

I get you with the sleeping. I feel absolutely knackered but can't sleep. Insomnia has really ramped up again. Urghhhh


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh just really hoping I don’t get much bigger. I know I remember from 36 onward I don’t grow much at all. But the skin and muscles just feel pulled sooo tight and I really don’t want baby to be over 8 lbs :( @Mummy2Corban you are looking so great for your gestation!

@daniyaaq of course you’re exhausted!! I really hope things will get sorted in your new place quickly. So tough moving while pregnant. Hopefully you get some sleep tonight… maybe do like a warm glass of milk or something before bed.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i think this is the lowest I’ve carried at this point as usually I can wear my jeans/jean shorts until the last few weeks when baby drop but this time I can get my Jean shorts on but can’t do them up. 

@Reiko_ctu my first was my biggest bump and then each pregnancy they got smaller and now this one is measuring on it’s weeks. Hopefully if your uncomfortable bump won’t get to much bigger.

@daniyaaq day 3 hope you haven’t got much longer of moving. I think sometimes you just get to tired and because you want sleep so bad it just doesn’t come! So bloody frustrating!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney i had 1 other shower when I was with the evil abusive ex but that was more a reason for.his family to come get pissed while I just sat there miserable! I will put the pics on the fb group cos my phone keeps telling me the pics are too big for here. I included one of me and my oldest dd excuse how tired I look xx 

Thank u everyone else for your lovely words!

@topazicatzbet that is amazing with the sleep! Iv not had such great luck! Evelyn now 3 will go sleep ok but after midnight wakes up often she goes back to sleep but it is the constant interruptions that's exhausting. Then my oh made a rod for his own back he started taking her down about 4.30/5am so she watches telly and he naps on the sofa. He started getting right moaney about it so we ended up having a fight because I told him not to and won't stop. So I told him it's his problem now he can fix.it but he won't he dotes on her so he made his bed he can lie in it. All the others including my 10 month old sleep through till ev wakes them up (except Bonnie who ignores her haha) but they will sit and read quietly which is how I was raised so tried to raise them!! Sorry for the rant !!

@daniyaaq I'm odd I really love moving even when pregnant it takes my mind off everything but it is exhausting! Hope you find plenty of time to rest today xx

As for me. Im really annoyed with my oh, he promised me we would go to a car boot that is huge but quite far away so we agreed Evelyn would be our wakeup call she wakes every day between 5 and 6, well she woke up at 5.50 but my Partner decided nope he is too tired :evil: so he took Evelyn to watch tv downstairs and now he is completely ignoring her and she is whining constantly! I hope she pisses on his shoes or something equally as bad lol :bike:
I don't get to go.anywherr very often money being so tight so I'm sulking.
On another note I definitely just lost my mucus plug! I no it can regenerate but.iv started getting back ache and a weird pain just higher then my belly button :saywhat:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 rant away!!!! I know what you mean… when I was pregnant with no.5 I got no.4 to sleep through. It took a lot of sitting on his floor while heavily pregnant. Baby came along and then a few weeks in no.4 started creeping back into our bed as DH would just let him as I was dealing with baby. I was savage! I still kindly remind him how pissed off I was still hahaha! Frustrating when they complain about something they create. I hope she pisses on his shoes too… hahahaha!!!!!

ooooo mucus plug!!! Hopefully doesn’t mean anything at this point and baby keeps cooking x


----------



## soloso

@Catmumof4 can’t believe you lost your plug, was it bloody show too or just clear? I know it doesn’t mean anything is imminent but are you going to call triage to see if they want to see you or anything? X


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 rant away!!!! I know what you mean… when I was pregnant with no.5 I got no.4 to sleep through. It took a lot of sitting on his floor while heavily pregnant. Baby came along and then a few weeks in no.4 started creeping back into our bed as DH would just let him as I was dealing with baby. I was savage! I still kindly remind him how pissed off I was still hahaha! Frustrating when they complain about something they create. I hope she pisses on his shoes too… hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> ooooo mucus plug!!! Hopefully doesn’t mean anything at this point and baby keeps cooking x

Literally love this reply LMAO!!!! I'm so glad someone else has experienced that, tho sadly she didn't piss in his shoes :haha: I did get to go to the car boot tho and got a few bargains but think I deffo overdose it the pain now is unbearable!!! 

@soloso there were blood streaks but not many, I didn't call because iv been up so many times lately they are very brush off with me, iv had a lot of cramps all day today tho! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so as requested I did do some bump pics.
Can't see much difference from last week's tho. 

Heres me last week's at 33 weeks. And today at 34+1 weeks. 



I feel soooo huuuuge:shock:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 haha! You need to train DD better so she will piss on his shoes!!!! Haha!!! I’m glad you got to go to the carboot specially if you got some bargains. DH took 3 monkeys to one this morning then we went to SIL for MIL birthday. Then SIL took some maternity pictures. Hopefully I can share once she has edited them.

@Suggerhoney beautiful bump lady! You look great! Think your right and maybe bump hasn’t changed much but then if baby is starting to engage it doesn’t change so much really?


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney bump looks great. 

@Catmumof4 glad you got to go to the car boot. Hope the pain settles soon though. 

My little dude has been so active the past 2 days. I wonder if he is trying to wriggle into a different position.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Try not to worry hon. I lost my whole mukas plug with Tommy at 34 weeks. It was this big plug like thick jelly thing with blood in it. I also had the bloody show after when wiping. 
I has alot of pains after too but was predominal labour. 
I still made it to my induction at 37 weeks and needed to have a pessery because my cervix was soft but still long. 
I think I wud of gone to 40+ weeks if I wasn't induced.

When I lost mine I did ring up and tell them and they said it was definitely the plug but didn't seem concerned. Just said if my waters break or my contractions become unbearable to ring them back. 
U can lose the plug weeks b4 labour. 
Just keep an eye on things hon but I'm praying baby stays put for a good few more weeks yet. [-o&lt;


Thank you @Mummy2Corban and @topazicatzbet 

Do u all think I look big for 34+1 weeks. I'm so scared I'm gonna have a giant baby.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies! Well the pains are starting to hurt through morphine and I don't know what to do though because i don't want to go into labour but I also don't want to go up and it just be Braxton hicks. They are about every 20 mins. Baby is moving fine but really low Down. Hmmm


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i don’t think you look to big. My biggest bump was one of my smallest babies. And my second smallest bump was my biggest baby. Hopefully little man will be just right x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok seriously worried now. 
So just found a pic of me at 36+4 weeks with Tommy. 
And comparing today's photo I think I look about the same. 
So 36+4 with Tommy and 34+1 now:shock:
I'm gonna have a 9lb baby I just know it:shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> Thanks ladies! Well the pains are starting to hurt through morphine and I don't know what to do though because i don't want to go into labour but I also don't want to go up and it just be Braxton hicks. They are about every 20 mins. Baby is moving fine but really low Down. Hmmm


If ure still having contractions hon and the morphine isn't helping definitely call them. 
Don't leave it incase it is the real thing. Too early for baby yet so please call them hon and tell them. They can give u medicine to stop it if it is it. 
I wud call delivery right now and tell them u can feel them still even tho u have had morhine. Tell them about the plug too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i don’t think you look to big. My biggest bump was one of my smallest babies. And my second smallest bump was my biggest baby. Hopefully little man will be just right x


I just worry hon because my biggest bump was my biggest baby. 
I don't even want him to be 8lbs let alone bigger. 
Really scared


----------



## Catmumof4

Gonna try sleep if they disappear then they are just Braxton. My mum's basically just said I'm imagining them and I'm not going in on my own so no childcare no hospital just have to prey for me ladies


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 I’d say it’s a bit worrying if your feeling them over the morphine? Is there anyway you can just speak to a midwife to get an opinion?

@Suggerhoney yeah I’d say both bumps are a similar size. Hopefully it’s not that he is a giant. Did you say you’ve another growth scan?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Hope you called the hospital just for peace of mind


----------



## soloso

@Catmumof4 i would let the midwifes be the deciders on this one. You may as well call and see what they suggest, i definitely would after losing the plug and being 32 weeks. Also if they tell you to go in, you can tell your mum they have said they need to see you, not that you should have to justify it but I know that feeling I never wanted to go because people would think I’m just being dramatic, however when I finally got over that I went and my baby was brought that day! Give them a call and see what they suggest :) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

I have my final growth scan on 1st September hon. The same day i see the consultant and get my date. 

Thing is tho going by scan this baby is smaller than Tommy. 
This baby is on 76th centile and Tommy was on 98th.
So I don't know if I can trust the scan because they can be out 2lbs either way. 
I don't feel mega heavy or anything but I'm a bit worried that I'm the same size now as I was at 37 weeks with Tommy. 



@Catmumof4 
Phone them hon and speak to a midwife. U shouldn't be feeling any pain if u have taken morphine esp if it was just braxton hicks. 
No way wud I leave it If I was in ure shoes. At least if u speak to someone and they say to come in u can tell ure mum they have told u to go in.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its tricky trusting scans. I’ve heard so many stories of getting it so so wrong and not many that have got it near on right. Hopefully it is right and he is smaller than Tommy. So just over 2 weeks. I’m interested in how much he will weigh specially having a growth scan so close to your induction date. 

@Catmumof4 let us know what happens lovely x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney i think we both feel the same - looking at our bumps and worrying about big babies!! My biggest was 7-13 and I definitely do not want a bigger babe than that. Although funny enough she came out the easiest XD

Hoping that in my last trimester I don’t grow too much bigger - you too in your last few weeks here. Not much longer - just try and watch what you eat and get some exercise I would say - easier said than done though!!


----------



## Catmumof4

I didn't go in my mum was being a poo head as my 3 yr old says I took another dose of morphine and it knocked me out been getting pain but not tightenings all morning. Now going for a lie down and see if they stop if not I'm going to go make sure my cervix isn't doing anything x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 sorry your mum is being a turd. Hopefully with a lay day the pain goes away. Make sure you do call if nothing changes. Even if it’s just to talk to a midwife


----------



## Mummy2Corban

33 week bump!!!! Erm how has a week gone by!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

Yes it's gonna be very interesting to see what he weighs at my next growth scan' and then see what he actually weighs at birth. 
He's so say on 76th centile so not a tiny baby but not massive..
I hope the growth Scan is wrong and he will he Smaller. But just have a weird feeling he is gonna be big. 
Not that I feel heavy or anything. I still walk around fairly easily and can even run a bit haha. Look stupid tho lol. 

I did feel very very heavy with my biggest so maybe I'm carrying more water this time.. 
Oh well I guess only time will tell. 
Definitely think DH is wrong about baby coming end of August tho..
I've had zero signs of nearing labour. 
No contractions apart from braxton Hicks. I had pre labour at this stage with Tommy. 
I also lost my whole mukas plug and had the show at 34 weeks. 
I've not seen any hint of any mukas plug. Not even bits of it. 
Braxtons can get a bit uncomfortable but I wudnt say painful. 
So I can bet my bottom dollar I'm going to my induction date and not b4. 
Wud be nice for things to start on there own bit can't see that happening at all. 

Ure bump is so beautiful hon. Its very bumpy. 
I love how ure skin is so beautiful as well. 
Mine is still a mess from scratching but not as bad as it was. 
Happy 33 weeks. 


@Reiko_ctu 
It is such a worry isn't it hon. 
I'm so worried about having a huge baby. 
My DH thinks he will be 7lbs 3 ish but I'm fully expecting over 8lbs and that terrifies me. 
I did see a 9lb baby tho just the other day and he looked absolutely teeny. 
U do forgot how small they are but I bet if u put that 9lb baby next to a 7lb baby I wud see the difference.

The biggest baby born at our hospital was 12 and a half lbs
That's crazy big. Stuff that lol.

Hopefully we both have babies that are not big.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban this week has gone fast! Thankfully! Glad to be 29 weeks over here and not 28 haha. Every week closer is a good thing!

33 - not much longer now for you to go. So exciting! Are you starting prepping things now that you’re further along? Next week I’m going to sort thru my stored baby clothes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

No sleep for me tonight. Too bloody uncomfortable. The next 2 weeks and so many days can't come quick enough.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Anyone have low BP? I know the concern is high BP, but I feel like crap, and I've gotten my mum to take my BP a couple times and it's slowly getting lower. Yesterday it was 80/50. SO weird I do not feel dizzy at all but just really tired/exhausted, and short of breath.

Had a public health nurse call and go through the depression anxiety scale with me today and I got a low score which is good. I had said I don't think I'm depressed I'm just finding life is hard and being pregnant is very hard right now... so it's really just overwhelming me. She said she'd send me some self care info in my email. And I called a cleaning service today to inquire about just getting my bathrooms done because I just don't have the time or energy. Anyways today I had a good day and did homeschool with the girls and kept the house tidyish, but now I'm feeling short of breath which is truly annoying. Took my inhaler and didn't do much :/

@daniyaaq how is the move going? Are you happy with the space and the garden etc?

My belly button is almost gone completely flat - anyone else? My mum said today I am looking so big! Eek!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i can understand your worries if baby being bigger especially because you’ve had a bad experience with an 8lb baby. Hopefully seeing as this little guy is tracking a bit behind Tommy that he won’t be to big. I had my maternity shoot with my SIL on Sunday which was lovely to get proper bump pictures. 

@Reiko_ctu glad you spoke with a mental health nurse and your score was low. I think this past year or so and then a difficult pregnancy on top of that is a recipe for not quite feeling yourself. Totally agree about getting cleaners in if it lightens your load and is less stress. I have low pressure but I’ll have to check my notes to see what my blood pressure was the other day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 

Yes my belly button is completely flat too haha looks so weird..
Glad u spoke with mental health hon. 


@Mummy2Corban 

Ooow can't wait to see photos hon. I bet u look stunning. Is that one in ure avatar photo? It's so beautiful. 


Yes hopefully he will be smaller. 
Not sure if he's engaged because strong movements way down supper low on my bladder and groan area and it don't feel nice at all. It's painful. Midwife tomorrow so will find out. Wondering what my bump will be measuring. Probably over.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney yes it is one of the pictures from the photo shoot. She’s sent me 4 so far. 

have they said anything to you about bleeding after delivery? Seeing as your baby no.6 too? The drs want me to have a drip for 2 hrs I think to contract things down quickly so the risk of bleeding lessens. Just curious if yours have recommended it as I know different hospitals have different rules etc!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Do you ladies feel babies hiccups? And are they in the same place every time? This baby get hiccups most days now but I still feel them all over?! Sometimes high, low, left or right. I’m pretty sure his head down?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban pretty sure i felt hiccups the other day but only for about 30 seconds. So far he doesn't seem to have had them or I can't feel them because of placenta.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

@Mummy2Corban love the profile pic you look amazing and I don’t think I felt baby hiccup yet but as only 25 weeks I only
just started feeling him properly each day 

@Suggerhoney hopefully you don’t have a massive baby, that is one of my worries that I’ll end up with an over 9lb baby, not that it matters but I’m more worried he’ll end up getting stuck or something, my first was 7lb 13oz and a half lol 

@Reiko_ctu glad you got to speak to someone in regards to your mental health and glad the score is low, hope your ok 

afm - feeling baby a little more now which makes me happy and starting to sort our room out to fit baby in, didn’t think it be that stressful but it has been haha, it’s weird as I already started buying bits and bobs for my daughter around 25 weeks but this time I not brought one baby item, I feel more cautious this time round like worrying about more than I did with my 1st


----------



## topazicatzbet

I finally have a phone appointment with the consultant for Monday. Im working that day so let hope he doesn't ring when I'm in the middle of a leg dressing. Lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban u look like a movie star hon. Absolutely stunning. 

@Penguin20 
It's worrying hon. 
As I'm being done at 37 weeks I'm hoping he won't be too big. 
My biggest baby was my 2nd who u had with the ex. I went over due and he was 8lb 15 and got very stuck it was awful..
All my others have been
7lb 5
7lb 11
5lb 7
And 7lb 6. 

The 7lb 11 one was hard to get out as well. 
So praying baby won't be bigger than that. 
People say bigger babies are easier to give birth too but it wasn't easy for me. I cudnt do it and they had to use forceps. 
They were all shouting at me to push push push and I tried so so hard but it just wudnt happen. 

@topazicatzbet 
So glad u have ure appointment hon. 

@Catmumof4 
Worried about you are u OK


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban this little one gets hiccups quite a bit. I feel them down low but they can switch from right to left side but not up high. I was wondering where you feel hiccups on the baby - like is it their tummy or chest?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney thanks hun

@Reiko_ctu im guessing in the chest?! I dunno?!


----------



## Penguin20

Suggerhoney said:


> @Mummy2Corban u look like a movie star hon. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> @Penguin20
> It's worrying hon.
> As I'm being done at 37 weeks I'm hoping he won't be too big.
> My biggest baby was my 2nd who u had with the ex. I went over due and he was 8lb 15 and got very stuck it was awful..
> All my others have been
> 7lb 5
> 7lb 11
> 5lb 7
> And 7lb 6.
> 
> The 7lb 11 one was hard to get out as well.
> So praying baby won't be bigger than that.
> People say bigger babies are easier to give birth too but it wasn't easy for me. I cudnt do it and they had to use forceps.
> They were all shouting at me to push push push and I tried so so hard but it just wudnt happen.
> 
> @topazicatzbet
> So glad u have ure appointment hon.
> 
> @Catmumof4
> Worried about you are u OK

That sounds awful, hopefully you won’t have to go through that again especially if your going in at 37 weeks. This time round my bump is much bigger as I didn’t show with my DD till 37 weeks even then people said I looked 25 weeks pregnant where as this time round I actually look 25 weeks pregnant at 25 weeks pregnant lol, all my scans baby been measuring on my dates so hopefully means baby will be average with it normally around 7lb 7oz but then again with my DD I had about 3 growth scans as they thought she would be tiny my bump was tiny and she was nearly 8lb so just shows bump and scans don’t always match up


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
I hemorrhaged really bad after having our DD. 
I had what they call a retained placenta and it came out in tiny pieces. 
I lost so much blood and was rushed to theater..
When I was hemorrhaging the 2 midwifes looking after me pressed the emergency buzzer and about 10 other midwifes and doctors and consultants came running in the room. It was so scary and I kept going in and out of consciousness because of all the blood loss. 
I was put asleep and has emergency surgery. 
Very traumatic. 

So with Tommy I requested a c section from very early one like around 24 weeks. 
But when I see the high risk pregnancy consultant at 30ish weeks she declined the section. 
Said it was too dangerous and if I hemorrhaged on the operating table I wud probably die because with a section ure cut open and a hemorrhage wud be harder to control and stop. 
I came away from that appointment in tears because I was so frightened to do it naturally.

Thankfully my birth with Tommy went really well and was a much more positive experience. 
I Did have small bleed after having him and I did have to go theatre again but not as a emergency as a precaution. 
They didn't put me asleep either they just gave me a spinal. 

I'm really hope I don't need none of that thus time and this birth goes really smoothly without any problems or bleeds after. 
I only had to have 2 units of blood transfusion after Tommy. They wanted me to have a 3rd unit but that wud of required another night in hospital and after 6 days of being in I just wanted to go home. 

With Lilly I think I had to have about 6 units of blood it was crazy. 

Hope this birth is a very positive experience. 
I know i will start getting nervous when I only have a week left. 

I feel like this week is draaaaaaging so much. 
Just want it to be baby time. 




Penguin20 said:


> That sounds awful, hopefully you won’t have to go through that again especially if your going in at 37 weeks. This time round my bump is much bigger as I didn’t show with my DD till 37 weeks even then people said I looked 25 weeks pregnant where as this time round I actually look 25 weeks pregnant at 25 weeks pregnant lol, all my scans baby been measuring on my dates so hopefully means baby will be average with it normally around 7lb 7oz but then again with my DD I had about 3 growth scans as they thought she would be tiny my bump was tiny and she was nearly 8lb so just shows bump and scans don’t always match up


I really hope not hon it was awful. 
I've given birth 5 times now and thankfully only 2 were really traumatic. The others were OK. 
I hope this one won't be traumatic and will go smoothly. 
Thank u so much for the reassurance hon. I was reading that a big bump doesn't mean a big baby. 
It can be a number of things making it bigger. 
Crap tummy muscles 
More water
Babies position etc. 

Guess only time will tell now. 
Wish i cud fast forward 2 weeks. 

I see my consultant 2 weeks tomorrow and that's when I get my date..
So last minute but as long as I get in no later than 37 i will be happy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Has anyone heard from @Catmumof4 I'm really worried about her. I hope she is OK.


----------



## playgirl666

I feel baby's hiccups every day now, they feel so low down, (tmi) but they feel like they are in my butt! Haha x

@Mummy2Corban love ur profile pic, so beautiful x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> I feel baby's hiccups every day now, they feel so low down, (tmi) but they feel like they are in my butt! Haha x
> 
> @Mummy2Corban love ur profile pic, so beautiful x

How u doing sweety.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've felt hiccups a few times and normally feel them at the front.


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney yes it is one of the pictures from the photo shoot. She’s sent me 4 so far.
> 
> have they said anything to you about bleeding after delivery? Seeing as your baby no.6 too? The drs want me to have a drip for 2 hrs I think to contract things down quickly so the risk of bleeding lessens. Just curious if yours have recommended it as I know different hospitals have different rules etc!

I have to have the drip I don't get much of a choice after having had a massive blood loss resulting in 2 bags of blood and 2 bags of platelets 

@Suggerhoney thank you for thinking of me was recovering a bit and busy.... but seem to be busy doing nothing :haha: 
Really means a lot. I hope your midwife appointment goes great tomorrow!!!

SO as for me sorry I haven't been on! The pains got unbearable then my body got soo sensitive because of the fibro reacting to the contractions. I ended up in hospital yesterday about 4ish. The contractions were regular every 6 mins but not lasting that long 30-45 seconds. Managed to get them to stop but was soo tired! And have been all day! Really feeling the pain all over but just glad the contractions have stopped. The pain in my left hand groin is absolute agony! Even started wondering if it was a blood clot but I'm sure I would know with that!!!


----------



## soloso

Sorry to hear the pain got so unbearable for you! What have the hospital said? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I feel hiccups everywhere. Like I said sometimes high, sometimes low?! She said baby was head down!! Who knows!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney how scary! Hopefully after little mans birth it won’t be so stressful. 

@Catmumof4 wow! Bit of a worrying day for you. Glad all seems to have stopped now. Have you been able to get any rest? How long does the drip take?? I’m wondering if I should have it or not!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Awww hon I was worried about you. I new something was going on because u went so quiet. 
Just so glad those contractions stopped. 
That must of been so scary. 
Hopefully thats it now and u don't have any more contractions and u make it to full term. 


@Mummy2Corban 
Yeah I want a really non eventful easy birth with no complications. I know that's asking alot but I can hope lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am now starting to have the feeling that this baby will be born between 38-39 weeks. Don’t quote me on it I might go to 40 but the weight of the belly is feeling a lot like my 2nd girl who was 2 weeks early.


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi guys sorry I went a bit quite. The move really knocked me out, my body gave up on me. We fully moved just organising cleaners for old rental and on the last finishing touches of unpacking new house. So frustrating for me being so slow, I would usually have done this quicker.

I’ll catch up on everyone later on. Just thought I would come on here whilst waiting for someone to finish dance.


----------



## Catmumof4

@soloso They prescribed morphine the week before and they didn't believe I was feeling the contractions through the morphine even tho the monitors were picking them up and they could feel them. They did an actim partus I think it is called that mostly rules out early labour and sent me home which I was grateful for, all the prodding and poking was making it feel worse. They just said come back if it gets worse. Luckily a hefty dose of meds, bath and a chicken burger (literally craving one every meal!!) Stopped them and I got some sleep. It's the pain in my left hand groin now that is hurting worst nothing seems to be relieving it except laying on my side with a pillow between my legs (where I am now) but I will seriously take this pain over the contractions:haha:
Does anyone know if that is typical spd? @Suggerhoney you know a lot about it? If I can find a way to relieve that then I will be well happy!!! 

@Suggerhoney your such a caring lady! Makes me feel someone cares! Feel free to add me on fb hun! 

SO I need to have a moan (think that's the best word for it) my partner suffers with depression and is on citalopram for it. The past 2-3 weeks he has been so down but started talking to me and the kids like shit and I'm starting to get really worried. We had a nice calm chat about it last night and I asked him what his main worry is but he doesn't seem to know, or more likely doesn't want to worry or stress or upset me by telling me. When he is stable he is so caring and kind and seriously my best friend. But atm I'm having to step in between him and the kids especially Tyler and it's worrying me so bad he's going to snap too much! Please don't think he's violent because he isn't usually but if never seen him this bad before. I said to speak to the Drs but they usually fob him off and say he needs a break from caring for me and the kids but that can't happen atm cos i can barely move with this pain!!! I'm so sorry to release here but I need to talk to someone that might understand? So sorry xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Ladies I am freaking out! Just back from my 30 week growth scan and baby boy is measuring 4lb5oz and off the charts so above 98th centile!!! I had to be sent round to day care where they have made a urgent appt for me tomoz at 9am to have a repeat glucose test and see my consultant at 10am while I’m there which was the plan anyway. 
How on earth am I going to deliver this baby and what is going on? All my babies have been around the 6lb mark! This coupled with the reduced movements and hypermesis has sent me over the edge


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ah vent away lovely! We are here for you to share with. I’ve no experience with DH being depressed but my sister, mum etc have been before. I guess like us all we all have times when we feel down more so than other times. I’m sorry that it’s ramped you for him over the past few weeks. Could you organise something for him to do for a morning or an afternoon/evening that he could do with a friend?! Give him a chance for a small breather? Could you speak to the drs and voice your concern aswell to see if they can help?! Or maybe ask him again if he will share his current worries with you? 
Big hugs to you lovely!

@Weemcb26 hun!!!! How stressful! Hopefully the scan is a little off and he isn’t going to be a monster. I can see the worry if your previous babies have been mini ones. At least you’ve got some stuff in place tomorrow to see what’s going on! 

@daniyaaq it’s a bit frustrating being pregnant and things taking ages to do! Thing you know you would blitz take an age. Make sure you get some rest though as your no good burnt out.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im really hoping you get your 37 week induction and all does smoothly and before you know it baby boy is safe in your arms. Are you still calling him Harley?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @soloso They prescribed morphine the week before and they didn't believe I was feeling the contractions through the morphine even tho the monitors were picking them up and they could feel them. They did an actim partus I think it is called that mostly rules out early labour and sent me home which I was grateful for, all the prodding and poking was making it feel worse. They just said come back if it gets worse. Luckily a hefty dose of meds, bath and a chicken burger (literally craving one every meal!!) Stopped them and I got some sleep. It's the pain in my left hand groin now that is hurting worst nothing seems to be relieving it except laying on my side with a pillow between my legs (where I am now) but I will seriously take this pain over the contractions:haha:
> Does anyone know if that is typical spd? @Suggerhoney you know a lot about it? If I can find a way to relieve that then I will be well happy!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney your such a caring lady! Makes me feel someone cares! Feel free to add me on fb hun!
> 
> SO I need to have a moan (think that's the best word for it) my partner suffers with depression and is on citalopram for it. The past 2-3 weeks he has been so down but started talking to me and the kids like shit and I'm starting to get really worried. We had a nice calm chat about it last night and I asked him what his main worry is but he doesn't seem to know, or more likely doesn't want to worry or stress or upset me by telling me. When he is stable he is so caring and kind and seriously my best friend. But atm I'm having to step in between him and the kids especially Tyler and it's worrying me so bad he's going to snap too much! Please don't think he's violent because he isn't usually but if never seen him this bad before. I said to speak to the Drs but they usually fob him off and say he needs a break from caring for me and the kids but that can't happen atm cos i can barely move with this pain!!! I'm so sorry to release here but I need to talk to someone that might understand? So sorry xx

Sorry about your DH hun. We all feel the stress of a rough pregnancy, I know my DH does and he is also on cymbalta for his depression and anxiety. I would say for your DH if he’s snapping a lot and feeling down he needs a higher dose though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh this morning has been a nightmare with 2 out of 3 kids. I’m wondering why the actual f*** I want another one of these terrors. They are so rude and disobedient.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i feel like these pregnancy hormones have given me less patience so I feel like this often!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies

Really haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet.
Will do when I get time.

Had midwife today.

So the rules at my hospital are..
Because I'm being induced in delivery suite my DH can be with me the whole way through..
And when I'm on the ward he is the only one who can visit me. No kids.
But it is what it is..
Gonna be hard not seeing Tommy for 6 days.
Gonna have to video call.

I'm measuring 34 weeks so pretty much bang on.
Midwife said baby does not feel big and she thinks between 6 and 7lbs at birth.
Yeah believe that when I see it.

I have also been diognosed with ICP.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay ladies
> 
> Really haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet.
> Will do when I get time.
> 
> Had midwife today.
> 
> So the rules at my hospital are..
> Because I'm being induced in delivery suite my DH can be with me the whole way through..
> And when I'm on the ward he is the only one who can visit me. No kids.
> But it is what it is..
> Gonna be hard not seeing Tommy for 6 days.
> Gonna have to video call.
> 
> I'm measuring 34 weeks so pretty much bang on.
> Midwife said baby does not feel big and she thinks between 6 and 7lbs at birth.
> Yeah believe that when I see it.
> 
> I have also been diognosed with ICP.

I trust their hands more so than the scans tbh. Sorry about the icp!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its good news DH can be with you the whole way through. Not so good that you can’t have your littles come visit. Be interesting to see if the midwife is right. I only ever asked the midwife with my first and she said 7lb and a half to 8lbs,.. he was 8lb 2oz. Not long till baby time!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanķ you ladies for all your kind words means a lot it's been so hard few weeks but I got up after my nap and the kids that are being little shits non stop pushed me until I snapped and I just let the flood out about how I'm trying.to be the glue but I can't keep getting in the way of everything then I cried....a lot.... and he seems to have chilled a bit for some reason! Lol

@Reiko_ctu I'm so with u on the why??

@Suggerhoney at least forewarned is forearmed I'm not going to lie im looking forward to the days just me and Sophia! With recovering a section and Bonnie being only 1 and clingy I see it as a few days to bond and get to know each other... I will prob still cry and miss them but got to try see the silver lining lol!! 

Had a vbac call today even though I know what I want which I thought was odd seeing as I was told I can't have a vbac, anyways she said I will deffo get my date on Mon at my consultant appointment I will only be 33 weeks and a few days! I'm not holding my breath but would be nice!!! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies lol xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Yeah I've found the belly measurements more accurate than growth scans too. 
I always measured 2 weeks ahead with my biggest. 
So I feel a bit more better now that she said ye won't be big. But still a bit worried. 


Still need to catch up on thread. 

Here is the letter my Liver consultant sent to my pregnancy consultant.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 inthink sometimes a blow out is the only way. Hopefully having a good cry as helped too. That’s a bit exciting that you might get your date on Monday!!! Like you say of course you’ll miss your big babies but you get those few days to have 1 on 1 with Sophia.

@Suggerhoney at least you have proof of a 37 week date on paper. Crazy you’ll get your date at such short notice but I guess you know it will be within the next few days of your appointment!! Eek!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Oh hon sounds like ure really going through it. That must be so hard with DH..
Hope things at home settle and he's just having a bit of a low moment. 
I have bipolar type 2 so I do get really depressed but it's well managed with medication. 

That will be good of u do get ure date on Monday. I still have to wait until 36+4 weeks for mine..
So another 2 more weeks..

Thank you hon I will add u on there when I next go on there. 

Sending u big hugs hon. 


@Mummy2Corban 

Kids can be so trying sometimes. Mine go back to school on 3rd September and hoping to go in for my induction that day or the day after.


----------



## sil

Headed to the MFM today to see if baby is growing and to get more info on her cord issues. Wish me luck. Appointment is in 5 1/2 hours so still a bit of a wait. I’m nervous.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Headed to the MFM today to see if baby is growing and to get more info on her cord issues. Wish me luck. Appointment is in 5 1/2 hours so still a bit of a wait. I’m nervous.

Hope the scan goes well


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
Need to catch up again but just had a phone call from the maternity day assessment unit about last weeks bloods.
My bile levels are now 14 so have risen from a 7 to a 14.
So I have to go in to be monitored and I think have more bloods. I'm going in at 4pm today.
Gonna show them the letter from my liver consultant about the 37 weeks induction and tell them I still don't have a date and have to wait untill 36+4 to get one and hopefully they mite give me a date today.
Fingers and toes crossed.

Hope ure all OK.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I hope baby girl has grown enough. Be thinking of you! Let us all know how you get on. Big hugs Mumma x

@Suggerhoney i hope all goes ok? What do they monitor? You and bubs? Let us know what happens x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling today? 

how is everyone else?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
I hope ure scan goes really well hon. Thinking of you. 


@Mummy2Corban 
Yeah so they just want to put me on monitor and I will probably have more bloods taken and maybe see a Dr or consultant. I hope so because its them I can ask for a date. Don't think the midwifes can do it. 
But definitely gonna stress how anxious I'm feeling about being left to 36+4 to get a date. 
Wud be getting my date on 28th Aug if it wasn't so busy dead on 36 weeks but they cudnt get me in till the 1st.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 how are you feeling today?
> 
> how is everyone else?

Nothing to really report here. I ve ordered some baby bits like a changing bag and a baby nest. So excited for them to arrive. We have our suitcases to go back in the loft this weekend so I'm gonna get my husband to bring the last of the baby things down so I can sort through everything. 

We are going to flamingo land tom for a fun day out for the boys. I'm looking forward to it but expect to be totally exhausted by the end.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Nothing to really report here. I ve ordered some baby bits like a changing bag and a baby nest. So excited for them to arrive. We have our suitcases to go back in the loft this weekend so I'm gonna get my husband to bring the last of the baby things down so I can sort through everything.
> 
> We are going to flamingo land tom for a fun day out for the boys. I'm looking forward to it but expect to be totally exhausted by the end.


Hope u have a lovely time tomorrow hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just been monitored and that was all good..
Waiting to see a doctor now or consultant and really hope and pray they give me a induction date for 37 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney glad all is good with the monitoring. Did you get to speak to a dr?

@topazicatzbet oooo what change bag did you get? So exciting going through babies stuff. I’ve chucked stuff in a draw so I need to sort that and all the big stuff is in the loft. I think 37ish weeks I’ll get it out and sort it. Maybe think about a hospital bag!


----------



## sil

I feel so relieved!! Baby went from the 4th percentile at 24 weeks to the 40th!!!!! percentile at 26 weeks. I still have a velamentous cord that they need to monitor and they still want to keep an eye on her growth because that can be an issue with the cord but so far so good. 

It looks like I’ll be going back for a growth scan and non stress test at 32, 36, 37, 38, and 39 weeks. So 6 weeks until my next scan. Feels like ages away but I’m feeling happy and confident with her growth. What a relief. 

She was being stubborn so no great photos. She was all over the place and went from head down to breach to head down again at the end all within 30 minutes!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> I feel so relieved!! Baby went from the 4th percentile at 24 weeks to the 40th!!!!! percentile at 26 weeks. I still have a velamentous cord that they need to monitor and they still want to keep an eye on her growth because that can be an issue with the cord but so far so good.
> 
> It looks like I’ll be going back for a growth scan and non stress test at 32, 36, 37, 38, and 39 weeks. So 6 weeks until my next scan. Feels like ages away but I’m feeling happy and confident with her growth. What a relief.
> 
> She was being stubborn so no great photos. She was all over the place and went from head down to breach to head down again at the end all within 30 minutes!
> 
> View attachment 1101344

Excellent news on the growth


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney glad all is good with the monitoring. Did you get to speak to a dr?
> 
> @topazicatzbet oooo what change bag did you get? So exciting going through babies stuff. I’ve chucked stuff in a draw so I need to sort that and all the big stuff is in the loft. I think 37ish weeks I’ll get it out and sort it. Maybe think about a hospital bag!

I got this one. Lots of different pockets


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that is amazing news! Well done baby girl and Mumma! Hopefully she continues to put on weight or I guess just maintaining her weight will be good. Hopefully that’s given you some hope she is doing ok! 

@topazicatzbet thats a lovely bag! Got to love navy and a backpack too!


----------



## Catmumof4

@sil What brilliant news! So happy for you that baby girl is growing so well!!

@Mummy2Corban Thank u for asking after me lovely! How has your day gone? Mine was really excellent basically no pain at all was able to go for a Wetherspoons breakfast and get some bits from town I needed.... then picked the kids up from school and it just got worse and worse! Evelyn was mega sick. I just cannot deal with sick so I nearly threw up! My son tyler still didn't learn about bkchatting after yesterday, my daughter millie has decided to spend her life lying, stealing and generally trying to ruin life for those aroumd her! And then there's Isabella she's 6 and the past year she has decided to wet herself and refuse to wipe or wash her hands, she is dry at night it only happens during the day and this past month it is several times a day I literally have no idea what to do about it. Tried ignoring etc she has had a bladder scan check and she empties it completely when she goes and there is no issues there at all. I'm feeling intense guilt about bringing Sophia into the world when my kiddies are obviously struggling. The only 2 I'm not worried about is Jasmine my oldest and Bonnie my youngest! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi all moving has taken everything out of me. Trust is our anniversary and really hoping to just relax and have a good day with it. 

@sil fantastic news about little girl’s growth. So lovely

@Catmumof4 so sorry the kids are full on. I think we all deal with those behaviours at some point or another. With your DD wetting herself, my oldest did this at that age and we found limiting gluten from her diet actually stopped it, some sort of intolerance she had. We had tried everything else to stop it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies
So no date today but providing my bloods they took today don't show a crazy rise in bile acid' they want me back in day assessment unit on Wednesday for some more monitoring and more bloods and I cud be getting my date then.
I'll be 35+4 which is alot better than 36+4.
The doctor I saw today also said around 37 weeks so it's just the wait now to get my date.
Can't believe I've been itching since 14 weeks and it taken untill now for my bloods to finally reveal I do have ICP. But in a way I'd prefer being diognosed now at nearly 35 weeks rather than being diognosed really early at 17 weeks like I did with Tommy.
At least I know now if my levels go crazy they can just induce me. I can't see my levels going crazy but u just never know with ICP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
That is fantastic news hon. I'm so happy she is growing well. 

@topazicatzbet 
Lovely bag hon. Looks very similar to the bag we have for Tommy. I brought a new one for this baby that I've packed all the baby clothes in for hospital so definitely came in handy hehe. And I mean we're womon and bags are great aren't they. So any excuse to get one hehehe. 


@Catmumof4 
Mann sorry the kids are being so challenging hon. 
I can't remember the name of the FB group again so I can add u. 
Is ure account set to privet? Mine is because I had this strange girl that wudnt leave me alone. I kept blocking her but she kept making new accounts. I counted 13 FB accounts in the end and all her. So I set my FB account to completely privet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Gone from diareah to now constipation. Oh the paaaaain:shock:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 dont you just love a Wetherspoons breakfast! Not a bad price for what you get either. Sorry your dey got worse after that though! Kids! We all go through these times and having a bundle of kids you always end up with a couple that are being turds. My girls are on 7.30 bedtimes because they keep being so naughty! I’ve not really experienced any of mine wetting themselves after potty training. Is something upsetting her?! Hopefully your day is going a bit better today. I not to bad thank you! Defo got the pregnancy waddle going on! Tired and aches but I’m ok thanks lovely.

@Suggerhoney as if your 35 weeks tomorrow. I guess at least your now having an extra eye on you so that’s good right! Only 2 weeks till baby time though!!!!!!! As if your that close. What have you chosen for babies first outfit? Or coming home outfit? Sorry your now constipated! It’s either one or the other isn’t it!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> Hi all moving has taken everything out of me. Trust is our anniversary and really hoping to just relax and have a good day with it.
> 
> @sil fantastic news about little girl’s growth. So lovely
> 
> @Catmumof4 so sorry the kids are full on. I think we all deal with those behaviours at some point or another. With your DD wetting herself, my oldest did this at that age and we found limiting gluten from her diet actually stopped it, some sort of intolerance she had. We had tried everything else to stop it.

I'm so sorry your feeling it after the move!! And thank you so much for making me feel not alone! Will deffo try the no gluten! Was that a medically advised thing or did u just decide to do it? 
@Suggerhoney Sorry you didn't get your date it sucks when they keep holding out for literally no reason at all!! Icp can suddenly bolt up that's y they do it weekly! Hopefully yours are still the better end of ok for you!! 

@Mummy2Corban I love a Wetherspoons breakfast it had been ages! Feeling a little more achey today but deffo manageable and now I have sent Millie to her dad's until sat they are all say quietly so I let them have their tablets (I don't let them have that much screen time I feel guilty as much as I would love to sit them there like zombies Lol!) 

Afm today Bonnie and evelyn entered the Lynn newspaper cutest baby competition Bonnie in th 0-18m and ev in the 2-5. Hope they win cos you can win a whole set of the pictures they took which are gourgeous. Got to go back Tues to pick up the little prints I paid for and fill in the paperwork so they can be published hopefully fri next week or week after! 
I just saw my neighbour and she said iv absolutely ballooned the past few days!! Starting to feel massive and Down to 3 t-shirts that cover my bump!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 goodluck to your girls! It’s so rubbish when you get to the point of only having a few items of clothing to wear. I refuse to buy anymore at this point so I just somehow make do! Hopefully October isn’t to cold!


----------



## Catmumof4

Haha same it's just too expensive lol!! 

I just had a look and my consultant said nearer to 37 weeks for my section which is the 16th of Sept. I really want baby born on the 17th which is my birthday! My family would start on the 17th sep (me) and end on the 17th sep (sophia) 

Roll on Mon hopefully getting my date eeekkk x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m gonna sound so ungrateful here lol… you can tell it’s my fourth pregnancy cause today I’m just so tired of feeling this baby wiggle around. She is giving me no peace this morning, every square inch she can move she is moving. It’s making me nauseous. I don’t necessarily mind if I’m laying down but if I’m up and about and she’s being so active it just makes me feel so ill! Ugh. 

My sister is on her first pregnancy and every movement is magical for her lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu I feel you there some days it would just be nice to have a bit of peace lol. I'm in the bath and she is kicking the daylights out of my rib!!!! Most uncomfortable! Hopefully you will feel a little better soon x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 yeah it's so shit still not having a date but hopefully I will get it on Wednesday. I did hear the doctor saying something about the 4th September to the midwife so hopefully that's the day they are planning as I'm 37 weeks that day..
I just don't think they like giving dates to early. 
I really hope u get ures on Monday.

There was a lady being monitored in day assessment in the bed next to me and she was booked in for induction for today. So it does go to show they can book it right at the last minute. 
But u really hope I get mine on Wed and praying it will be the 3rd or 4th September no later.
If I don't get my date Wednesday then I'm just gonna have to wait to get it at 36+4 weeks. 
I hadn't eaten yesterday and ure supposed to eat b4 the bile acid bloods because if u don't if can lower the levels. 

Gonna make sure I eat b4 I go Wednesday. 
My levels were only a 14 so not major but I know they can jump up really quickly. 
I keep thinking today is Saturday and then realising it's Friday urghhh. 

My DH surprised me today and did the hosuework. Well he did the top floor and middle floor and all I had to do was the bottom floor. He hoovered everywhere as well and gave it a good going over so a propper spring clean. 
And I've just finished doing all the mopping so now it's all done. 
Think he's nesting hehe. 


Still no signs of labour here. 
No mukas plug and no stong contractions just braxton hicks.


Still haven't pooped but I hope u go soon. Last night the pain was awful. 


@Reiko_ctu 
Gosh I still love feeling the movements but some of them are so painful. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Yes 35 weeks tomorrow and hopefully only another 2 weeks left. 
I turn 37 weeks on Saturday 4th September and the kids all go back to school on Friday 3rd September. 


So midwife I saw yesterday at the hospital told me I probably won't need a pessery or anything. She said because u had a baby 2 years ago they will probably only need to break my waters. 
Obviously I've not been examined down there or anything so not sure..
But I had a little feel of my cervix and have noticed its gone up higher and its supper soft and it feels open at the tip. Didn't root around too much because didn't want to cause any damage..
But my cervix has been very low my whole pregnancy and now its shot up and so so soft. Not sure if that means anything..
The only reason I noticed was because when I'm constipated u can sometimes feel the very hard stools on the wall of vjj and I find I can push a little on that wall to help get the poop out without getting poopy hand. So that's how I noticed my cervix.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
I've packed so much stuff for baby so I'm gonna let DH choose what to put him in first. But it will be a very and baby grow abs hat..

Coming home outfit is a little pair of trousers and a vest that says 
"I'm not crying I'm ordering dinner, haha.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney that outfit sounds adorable!! Wish my oh would nest LMAO!! Iv only got vests and Sleepsuits for Sophia because I like them on newborns and find dresses so hard to keep down etc! I feel you on the sat thing iv been thinking that today! I hate weekends atm they seem to draaaag lol 
And I have had quite a few Braxton hicks this evening not painful just noticeable!
I had horrendous spd during the day but I fell asleep about 2.30 ish and didn't wake up until 5 then had a warm bath and put my feet up after and the pain has nearly gone (touch wood)! 

My partners 2 kids from a previous marriage is with us tomorrow but with the week iv had and Millie Tyler and Isabella all at their dad's iv convinced my oh to take Bonnie, Evelyn and his 2 to the woods with the dog! I can just relax with Jasmine and carry on watching once upon a time together! My oh can't stand it and with him being my carer I don't get the tv v often at All! Also having a lamb roast and haircut (not at the same time lol) Then Sunday might convince him to go a differnent Car boot!

Fun filled weekend!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney that outfit sounds adorable!! Wish my oh would nest LMAO!! Iv only got vests and Sleepsuits for Sophia because I like them on newborns and find dresses so hard to keep down etc! I feel you on the sat thing iv been thinking that today! I hate weekends atm they seem to draaaag lol
> And I have had quite a few Braxton hicks this evening not painful just noticeable!
> I had horrendous spd during the day but I fell asleep about 2.30 ish and didn't wake up until 5 then had a warm bath and put my feet up after and the pain has nearly gone (touch wood)!
> 
> My partners 2 kids from a previous marriage is with us tomorrow but with the week iv had and Millie Tyler and Isabella all at their dad's iv convinced my oh to take Bonnie, Evelyn and his 2 to the woods with the dog! I can just relax with Jasmine and carry on watching once upon a time together! My oh can't stand it and with him being my carer I don't get the tv v often at All! Also having a lamb roast and haircut (not at the same time lol) Then Sunday might convince him to go a differnent Car boot!
> 
> Fun filled weekend!


Oh yummy a lamb roast sounds so nice.

That will be nice having some time to yourself with just little one. 
What's Once Apon a time?


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so probably nothing but I've just had TMI TMI TMI........snotty cm:sick: followed by clear cm with red blood. Not much just a bit. 
Looked like the bloody show or part of it. 

Nothing else. No cramps nothing..
Probably nothing. 
It I get more then will call in.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 that sounds like a good plan! Get everyone out the house and enjoy some quiet tv chill time! Hopefully you get to go to another carboot too. My DH usually takes a few of our monkeys to the carboot on sundays.

@Suggerhoney the coming home outfit sounds good! Hehehe! Oooo mucus plug! I never get anything that exciting…. I lost a little bit a few days before labour with my first but that’s it! Dod you loose anymore?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and happy 35 weeks!


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh yummy a lamb roast sounds so nice.
> 
> That will be nice having some time to yourself with just little one.
> What's Once Apon a time?

Well that's my day ruined!! Evelyn was sick this morning so his ex kicked off big time even tho he sent pic proof! And then my ex.. more on that at the end. So I'm currently on my bed moping! Hope was your show you had! Things could be moving in the right direction after All!! 
Once upon a time is a tv series about fairy tale stories in real life and all sorts it's hard to explain but quite good Lol!!
Happy 35 weeks I'm v jealous Lol!

Soo the dad of Isabella and Tyler has been a total arse today. He was so controlling and evil in the relationship it took me so long to get away etc but because I didn't jump to his tune straight away he got really abusive again by text and iv had to block him. Police are involved and I have to have a call at 5.30 tomorrow evening. It's wiped me out I feel so drained and exhausted dealing with my ohs ex and then mine. I just want a quiet life ffs. I can't wait until the next court date but been waiting since May for it!!! Sorry it's not baby related but I feel so shit and drained and awful x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh no! How bloody frustrating! I’m so sorry that your ex is being a dick! At least it will be logged with the police and hopefully all adds up towards your court case. Sorry DH ex is also being an arse. If your little lady has been sick what can you do?! Big hugs lady! You don’t need all this rubbish going on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 sorry you are having trouble with the ex. My Sperm donor concieve kids are great for no baggage from an ex. 

@Suggerhoney happy 35 weeks. You are so close now. 

I was exhausted after our day at flamingo land yesterday and was really disappointed with it. Half the rides were shut meaning the ques were ridiculous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Hi hon so all i had after was pale orange cm some like jelly. 
Was pale orange when I wiped with toilet paper. 
Today it's gone back to clear and no cramps or anything. 
Just feeling very hot and bothered today (even tho it's raining) and really really tired..
I slept OK ish so not sure why I feel so blah and no energy.

Have cut my 10 year old DS hair ready for school. I also did DD the other day. 
And I have Tommy his very first cut. He looks like such a little boy now bless him. 

All I need to do now is write names in uniforms. 
Mite do that today or maybe tomorrow. 

Also I've gone from having no appointments this week to now 2 appointments. I have day assessment on Wednesday for monitoring and bloods. 
Then on Friday I have my mental health team coming over for a appointment with them. 
Then the following week I have growth scan and consultant on the Wednesday Then hopefully induction on the Friday or Saturday. 
Have a feeling there gonna make me wait until the Sunday or Monday tho but hopefully not. 

@Catmumof4 
Gosh hon what a dick. At least with the police involved it can all go down on record and can be used with the court case. But not really what u need when ure so heavily pregnant. 
Sorry about DH ex being a idiot too. 
Gosh u just can't win can ya. 

I think it was definitely some mucas plug. I had all this snotty gross stuff then the clear stuff with bright red blood. 
Then after that it was just a pale orange when I wiped and did have some jelly pale orange stuff too. 
Not loads just a but. 
Not sure what that was unless it was a bit more plug.

All back to normal today tho and clear. 
No contractions or anything like that so pretty sure nothing is gonna happen and I definitely will make it to induction.

@topazicatzbet 
Thank you hon 


TBH now I'm 35 weeks it does feel close. Another week and I will be 36 weeks and then it really is count down. 

Still haven't managed to cut down on the codeine as much as I wanted. 
I have a bit and I guess that's something. 
But I get worried.
Will try and cut down a bit more these last 2 weeks but it's so hard. 
Just hope baby won't have any side effects from it. 

:-(

Makes me feel so guilty. 
They all know I'm on it though.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 32 week bump x


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 looking fab.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 u look lush sweetheart. 


So did a little photoshoot today at 35 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## Suggerhoney

33 weeks and 35 weeks
Don't think there is much difference??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Beautiful bumps! Sugger I think you got big really fast and have stopped growing so much. Same will happen we me I think. I’m sure baby is still growing but not pushing the bump out for both of us.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Beautiful bumps! Sugger I think you got big really fast and have stopped growing so much. Same will happen we me I think. I’m sure baby is still growing but not pushing the bump out for both of us.


Yeah I think ure right hon. I did get big fast and now its just slowed right down. 

Here is me at 35+1 weeks with Tommy..
And today 35 weeks. 

I think my boobs got bigger with Tommy..
But do I look bigger this time or about the same. Carrying a bit higher this time. 

Sorry to ask but still worrying about having a giant baby :wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i agree that you did get big quick… maybe as baby engages you’ve just slowed down a little?! Your pictures look lovely. I’d say your a very similar size to when you had tommy maybe carrying a bit higher this time round? It’s hard to say about baby isn’t it! I guess if he has gone up on his growth scan then maybe he will be a bit bigger?! Either way…. 2 weeks!!! At least now you have a few appointments to help fill the time.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 beautiful bump Mumma! Happy 32 weeks! How are you feeling? 

@topazicatzbet bit rubbish about your day out. So frustrating that so many things were shut! I hate queuing for things.


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet sorry your day out was so crap!!

@playgirl666 happy 32 weeks gourgeous bump! 

@Suggerhoney your bump is beautiful. 

@Reiko_ctu How r u doing hun?

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Evelyn wasn't sick again all day so felt like the drama with oh ex was for nothing. And since I blocked my ex it's been radio silence and I had a nap and when I woke up realised it was just petty crap as usual and I feel a little silly getting the police involved! 
Had a great day with the kids instead of the other plans, we watched the new film extinct out on sky's movie thing and it was actually really funny. Me and Jasmine got our hair done, Millies is on Wed and Tyler and Isabellas is the 1st Sept. And my partner has said we can go to the Norwich Car boot tomorrow if Evelyn isn't sick again and the weather is good!! I'm excited cos it's meant to be huge and I love me a bargain Lol! Very worried secretly about pain but I will just suck it up Lol!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i guess when we are caught up in a moment it’s easy to react to our anger but maybe it’s not a bad thing to have it reported with the police if it helps with things at court. Weather looks rubbish but my app says one thing and the weather does another! 

I’m meeting my dads side of the family tomorrow at a pub. Haven’t seen any of them since last March. Be specially good to see my gramps!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh so seeing as I’m 34 weeks Monday would this be a good time to start with raspberry leaf capsules? I’ve read about it being good for labour but also the possible side effects of making your uterus contract more effectively making a bleed after delivery less likely?! And seeing as that’s what the drs are worrying about I guess it’s worth a shot right!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh so seeing as I’m 34 weeks Monday would this be a good time to start with raspberry leaf capsules? I’ve read about it being good for labour but also the possible side effects of making your uterus contract more effectively making a bleed after delivery less likely?! And seeing as that’s what the drs are worrying about I guess it’s worth a shot right!

I was wondering too when RLT would be good to start. It helps tone the uterus and make contractions more effective apparently! I googled and it said anytime from 32 weeks is safe!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So today I have a bit of energy. Still struggling with my blood sugars but I will be able to make it through my appointment next week without being put on insulin I think. And then I’ll do another appointment 3 weeks after that so I know I’ll make it till at least 34 weeks without insulin! Really hoping to make it all the way. If I do I’ll do a happy dance. 

I made a countdown for a few different things… this one for my first sweep :) 

I can’t decide if it’s a long time or not lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu you would think with the effect on the uterus it would help after birth too? That’s my thinking and what I’ve read sounds as though it will help. I’m gonna order some capsules though don’t think I’ll stomach the tea. Happy 30 weeks! Hopefully you won’t need insulin… you got this! And I’m like your ticket! 59 days isn’t so bad.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 are you going to the carboot?if you do hope you get lots of bargains!

hows everyone today? Anything exciting happening this coming week?

It’s my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I took raspberry leaf with ds2 and it def made the contractions stronger. I found they were very intense but he was also a back to back labour and was horrible. 

I have my consultant phone call tom but that's it for this week. This is my last week of working 3 days a week then I'm down to 2 days for the next 3 weeks. 

Here is my 31 week bump pic. Turning in bed is getting really uncomfortable now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet such a lovely bump! Moving in bed is definitely hard work!!! Haha! Great you actually get to speak to your consultant tomorrow! About time!!!! Hopefully everything you want answered gets answered.

My no.1 was back to back. I’m hoping the raspberry leaf will help seeing as my body is well used hahaha!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi everyone, all so quiet today!

@Mummy2Corban We ended up going on a bit of an explore Lol! We like going to random places out of the blue. We went to the Car boot but there wasn't much there so ended up going to Ipswich just because we could which is an hr and a half from home LMAO! Just wanted to waste the day!

@topazicatzbet lovely bump! I agree turning over sucks I kinda have to do it in 3 stages Lol! 

As for me I have midwife then consultant so think I will cancel the midwife appointment seems pointless t to do both the same day. Apparently I will get my section date tomorrow at my consultant appointment feeling a little anxious cos I just want the date now!!

@Reiko_ctu yey for energy! I'm sure the time will pass quickly for you


----------



## soloso

I am suffering really severe back pain right now. Everything I read says back pain is normal but there is no way this is normal. I am 28 weeks tomorrow and for a few weeks now I have struggles physically. I don’t wake up in loads of pain, it is brought on throughout the day. Even after a short walk it really ramps up. Feel so silly being so affected by such little activity. We are moving house at the moment and so have been doing quite a lot the last few days and I have e noticed it’s worse, but nothing too extreme and stil, the pain surely shouldn’t be this bad.

the point of this post is to ask could there be another explanation other than just, it’s normal. By the end of most days I feel crippled, I can’t bend and the slightest change in position just kills and has me stuck or shouting out. It’s at its worst right now so thought I would ask you ladies if you have similar experience.

Even my partner commented I wasn’t this bad with other pregnancies, and I feel it’s far too early to be struggling physically this much?! I have a midwife app on Tuesday so will obviously be speaking to them but in the mean time, could it be something more serious? Xxx


----------



## Catmumof4

@soloso could it be a water infection? They can be real crippling at times? Sciatica or a pulled nerve? If worried deffo speak to someone sorry your suffering xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso I can’t say I’ve experienced anything like that. I’d say throughout the day my aches and pains get worse but not to the point of how your explaining. I’d defo have a chat to your midwife and see what they say? Sorry I’m no help.

@Catmumof4 sounds like you really had an adventure. Did you do anything in Ipswich. I used to live in eye so used to go to Ipswich quite a bit. Ooo that’s exciting that you’ll get a section date tomorrow. Did you say they will do it at 37 weeks?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban happy birthday!

@soloso if it gets worse throughout the day it’s really likely musculoskeletal - likely some sort of spd or pulled muscles.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I'm not sure yet if he has gone up even more on the chart. He was on the 76th at 32+3 and my next growth scan is not until 1st September. He has gone up at every scan tho so fully expecting him to of gone up again at the next scan.
Thank you hon. Glad u liked the pics.

@Catmumof4
I love a good cat boot sale.
Hope u do get ure date tomorrow hon but please be prepared they may not give it and u may have to wait like I have. LoneWanderer didn't get her section date until 36+ weeks and said it's pretty much when they give dates for planned sections and inductions.

Don't wanna be the Debbie downer but just don't want u getting upset like I did..
I really thought I was getting my date at my last consultant appointment and he wud not let me have it.
But u mite get lucky.

I really hope I get my date on Wednesday but if I have to wait for the following Wednesday than I guess I will just have to wait.

Wud of been lovely if I wud of got my date weeks ago so we cud of planned everything in advance but nope.
All u can do is ask hon can't ya. That's what I did.
And they can only say yes or no.


Soo had a lovely day today. Was up early so me and DH took our 3 kids to Western Suppermare. 
Not the nicest beach but we had a fun day playing with the 2p machines and going on some of the rides.
Dh went on the bumper cars with DD and DS had one to himself.
I watched with Tommy and Tommy loved watching the little cars whiz around bumping into each other.
My acid reflux really flared up while we were there and I had a lovely Mint choc chip ice-cream that really helped.
Tempted to get DH to buy me a massive tub from the supper Market now haha.

Sat now with DH watching The wizard of oz.

Acid reflux is creeping back sigh.

Hopefully I have less then 2 weeks left now.
Praying I get my date on Wed. So done with waiting now and just want to know..
Really hope it will be the 3rd or 4th September and no later[-o&lt;
Just gonna say to them to book me in as soon as possible and hope for the best lol.

Anyway hope ure all OK.

Lovely Bump @topazicatzbet
And love it that u have a countdown to ure sweep. Amazing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just found a photo of me aged 26 and pregnant with DS2. He was the 8ln 15 wopper. My biggest baby. 
Literally all baby and hardly no water. 
New he was gonna be massive.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I just found out it’s rainbow baby day so happy rainbow baby day to a few of us in here :)


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban happy birthday hun hope you have a wonderful day!! No we didn't really do a great deal if I'm honest, pain was a factor yesterday bleurgh

@Suggerhoney I'm expecting them to say no.but praying for someone to just stop playing silly games! 3 weeks difference ffs we should all get our dates when we ask it's our bodies and our lives we have to reshuffle 

As for me think iv deffo caught the kids bug! Feeling sick and got diahorrea I can testify I much rather constipation yh it's uncomfortable but at least u can do things to relieve it!! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 well just getting out the house is all good! Ah sorry you’ve got the kiddies bug! Always the way. Hopefully you do get a date! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney what a lovely big bump! One of my smallest bumps was my biggest babies! My no.3 was 8lb 15oz too but I measured 2cm smaller with her. I’ve had two 8lb 2oz babies one was my biggest bump and one was my smallest bump! Hopefully baby boy isn’t as big as you think he will be. Bring on your next scan! See how much more or less he is at delivery!


----------



## soloso

Thankyou for the replies lovely people! I will speak to the midwife tomorrow and try make them understand that I don’t think it’s just the normal aches and pains. Will have my bump measured for the first time tomorrow so looking forward to that, wondering if I’m going to be measuring big given all the back pain! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Officially moved in. But of course most of the things I wanted done around the house is put on hold as we in lockdown. Feels weird in a good way knowing we are in our own house though. 

would you believe nausea is back again. Day 2 of being nauseated all day despite still taking my meds. So disappointing but I’ve accepted I’m going to be on these pills till the very end. 

I’m feeling the urge to get stuff together though, so might get started in getting some bits for baby. 

5 more weeks of work and I’m off


----------



## Catmumof4

I GOT MY DATE ARGHHHHH YEEEHHHHHHHH :wohoo::rain::loopy::bunny::bodyb:


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> I GOT MY DATE ARGHHHHH YEEEHHHHHHHH :wohoo::rain::loopy::bunny::bodyb:

Don’t keep us in suspense??


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 yay for your date. When?

I finally spoke to my consultant they still had the wrong number so couldn't get in touch so I rang up and thankfully he was free to speak to me. He initially said I had til 34 weeks to see what position baby was in to have to look at my options but I said I would prefer a c section and he said that was fine so they will call again at 34 weeks to confirm and put me on the list for c section and I presume I will get a date nearer the time.


----------



## Penguin20

@Catmumof4 YAY for getting your date 

@Suggerhoney amazing bump pics 

@soloso Hope the pain eases soon 

@daniyaaq Congrats on officially moving in but sorry the nausea is back, hope it eases soon, I still get the feeling of being sick every morning after brushing my teeth, think I’m stuck with that till the end but rather that than the nausea feeling all day. Hope the 5 weeks go quick for you, I still have just under 3 months of work left.. just don’t want to work anymore haha 

AFM - 26+1 feel like time is dragging a little now, always so tired and feeling like I just cba to do anything. I took my DD out for a ice cream treat and park so that was fun and glad got to spend some time with her instead of working :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
Yeah it will be interesting to see what his weight will be at the next growth scan and then induced a few days later and seeing his actual weight.
Just hope he won't be big[-o&lt;

@Catmumof4
Oh my gosh ure so lucky to get it. When is it for?
I really really hope I get mine on Wednesday I'm so done with waiting now.
I will cry if they don't give me it and I have to wait another week.
I'm 36 weeks on Saturday and I just want my date.
Praying my date will be no later than the 4th September [-o&lt;


----------



## Catmumof4

So sorry ladies I had to explode but couldn't say when until I had told my oh! 24th Sept I will be 38+1 ! Feel so good to just have an end date!! All the excitement I feel totally worn out and it's only 5pm I was so shocked I didn't even have to argue for it. They r giving me steroids the Mon and Tues the week I have the section just to be extra cautious-one month tomorrow yeeey!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> So sorry ladies I had to explode but couldn't say when until I had told my oh! 24th Sept I will be 38+1 ! Feel so good to just have an end date!! All the excitement I feel totally worn out and it's only 5pm I was so shocked I didn't even have to argue for it. They r giving me steroids the Mon and Tues the week I have the section just to be extra cautious-one month tomorrow yeeey!!


Trust me I will be exploding too if they give me my date on Wednesday' and I'll be supper exploding if it is no later than the 4th September..
Just really hope I get it. So scared there gonna make me wait untill 1st September. I go in to be monitored on Wed and have more bloods and I don't know if inwill definitely see the doctor. When I saw him Thursday tho he did say they wud probably give me my date on Wedneday. 
So praying I get it. 

My Tommy was born on September 23rd.
Why do u have to have the steroids hon?
I should be being induced at 37 weeks and I don't need the steroids shots.
Or is it something to do with the section?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh gosh I’m jealous of you September due date ladies! To wait all the way till end of October is killing me. 
@daniyaaq my nausea is back too. I had about 6 weeks reprieve and then it came back along with low BP. I told my diabetes team it’s hard to eat the way they want me too when I feel this way and they told me to go back on my meds. 
Yes, I’d love to pay for my nausea meds on top glucose testing strips and probably insulin in a few weeks. Geez. Anyways my DH said I should start taking them again too and I don’t want to because I hate the way they make me so drowsy :/

too bad you can’t have all your things done around the house right now - what we’re you hoping? Is DH handy at all and can DIY?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu
So sorry ure neasea is back hon. Must be hard the GD on top of it as well. 

I feel like time is so dragging tbh. I feel so bored and just want it to be induction day. 
Maybe when I actually have a date I will feel better. 
Even tho I'm going in in about a week and 4 or 5 days it still feels ages. 
Why is it in pregnancy a week feels like a month lol. When ure not pregnant a week feels like nothing. It's so weird.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yay to bring all moved in. Not so good you can’t do much as your in lockdown. Sorry your feeling nausea again. I’ve been getting waves on and off again. Yay to starting to get things ready for baby! 

@soloso let us know how it goes at the midwife

@topazicatzbet finally you spoke to your consultant!!! Even though they didn’t have the right no! At least you now know that a section is all good. Hopefully in a few weeks you’ll get a date!

@Penguin20 i feel the same! I feel bad as it’s the summer holidays but some days I just want to do nothing!!! 

@Catmumof4 thats awesome you have a date!!!! At least you can now plan things. Do you think you’ll be out for your little ones birthday? 

@Suggerhoney hopefully with your upcoming appointments and getting everyone ready to go back to school the next few weeks won’t drag to much! I think it’s so hard waiting!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu I'm sorry your nausea is back with a flair! I think if you have to have multiple of these things then surely you should be entitled to some help?! I'm not sure how it works with other countries tho! 

@daniyaaq yet for moving in officially even if certain bits can't be done! 

@Penguin20 sorry it's dragging so much! 

Sorry I didn't reply properly earlier was just so excited I couldn't focus haha!!

@Suggerhoney when a baby is born through the birth canal all the liquid etc is squeezed out of the baby's lungs but with cesarean they aren't so the lungs are just as young but with the added problem of fluid aswell. I'm happy to have the steroids even tho they hurt like a son of a ... anything to help keep my baby safe.. iv got my fingers crossed for you hun it was the registrar that booked me in today not the consultant because my consultant had put that in a plan previously. They wanted me in at 37 but they are soo crazy booked up she said she been a baby Dr there for nearly 30 years and never seen it so packed for inductions and cesarean I was lucky to get 38+1 with added consultant/midwife/bp checks aswell 

Xxx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban yh I have to stay in up to 5 days assuming nothing is wrong with baby etc and Bonnies birthday is exactly a week after. I'm going to get everything in advance and wrap it etc to keep the pressure off. How are you doing hun have you had a good day xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 so fingers crossed that everything goes as straight forward as possible so you can escape in time. Good plan on having everything ready to go so you’ve not got to worry about that.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu oh no I was living vicariously through you. Sucks we have to deal with the nausea again. 

as for DP, he’s the type of guy you call a guy to fix what he was fixing :rofl: i have given him simpler tasks though so he’ll get to feel like he did something. Luckily what I want done is more preference than necessities. 

@Penguin20 i feel you, I honestly think the time is dragging and I don’t know what to do to keep occupied when I’m sick with no energy. 

@Catmumof4 just 4 weeks to do. Lucky lucky.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban it is so horrible waiting. Its the unknown too. Like if there too busy and I cant be put in at 37 so get pushed to go further. I really wish they just gave me my date at my last consultant appointment it wudnt of hurt but nope.
I really hope I do get it tomorrow because I'm really starting to get anxious now.

@Catmumof4
See that's what I'm really worried about now. Where they have left it so late to give me my date what if there so booked up they can't get me in and I get pushed to go to 38 weeks. My liver consultant said no to 38 weeks and said in the letter he strongly advised 37 weeks. And the registrar that saw me Thursday also said 37 weeks.
I'm feeling really anxious and scared now. I'm so close to 36 weeks now they cud of just gave me my date Thursday last week at 34+5 but no.
I feel so in limbo and just the unknown.
They did book one lady in for the very next day for induction last Thursday. So hopefully they can do me at 37 weeks and no later.
I'm so done now there is no way I can go to 38 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu oh no I was living vicariously through you. Sucks we have to deal with the nausea again.
> 
> as for DP, he’s the type of guy you call a guy to fix what he was fixing :rofl: i have given him simpler tasks though so he’ll get to feel like he did something. Luckily what I want done is more preference than necessities.
> 
> @Penguin20 i feel you, I honestly think the time is dragging and I don’t know what to do to keep occupied when I’m sick with no energy.
> 
> @Catmumof4 just 4 weeks to do. Lucky lucky.


So happy ure all moved in hon. Sorry about the lockdown tho. Do u know how long lockdown will be? 
Sorry about the sickness too not nice at all.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> So happy ure all moved in hon. Sorry about the lockdown tho. Do u know how long lockdown will be?
> Sorry about the sickness too not nice at all.

Who knows, at the moment they said till 2 September but realistically it’s until they can get cases down to as close to 0 as possible.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Who knows, at the moment they said till 2 September but realistically it’s until they can get cases down to as close to 0 as possible.


Gosh hon. Hope it is the 2nd September. I hated being in lockdown. We have been in lockdown 3 times so far and I have a horrible feeling there will be another one come winter. 
Hope not. 

Everything is open now here again but at the hospital there rules are still strict. 
I can only have DH to visit me in hospital and no kids and no other visitors.
Sucks becuase I'm gonna be in there a good 6 days in total including induction. 
Gonna be horrible being away from my Tommy poo. 
He turns 2 in September so he is still my baby even tho I'm about to have another baby..


----------



## daniyaaq

Surprisingly our hospital policy isn’t as strict. I should add where I am we have no Covid at so right now, maybe that’s why. Siblings are allowed to visit


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Surprisingly our hospital policy isn’t as strict. I should add where I am we have no Covid at so right now, maybe that’s why. Siblings are allowed to visit

I'm so upsett our hospital is being so strict. U know dh can visit but he will have to stay at home to look after Tommy once I've given birth. So I'm gonna be on my own mainly. I like it when he can visit and bring the kids because he can help with baby but I'm gonna be doing the first week on my own. The midwifes may help but there short staffed. 
I had to have surgery to stop bleeding after Tommy and I cudnt move after for 24 hours and it was nice to have dh there to help. 
But this time he will have to hurry back after I give birth to look after the kids so it's all on me.


----------



## sil

I’m slowly creeping up on third trimester. The second trimester has really dragged for me this pregnancy for some reason. It’s the first time I’ve been pregnant foe the entire summer so maybe that’s why? 

I officially have the rest of my pregnancy mapped out! I’m 27 weeks tomorrow. I have appointments at 29 and 31 weeks with regular obgyn. Then I have a non stress test and ultrasound at the MFM at 32 weeks. If all goes well with that, I see obgyn again at 34 weeks and then I get a non stress test and ultrasound weekly at 36, 37, 38, and 39 weeks. I’m hoping she comes early. DS1 was born at 38 weeks and DS2 at 37 weeks, but DD1 held on until 39+6. 

Reflux has been kicking in like crazy over here. I feel like I can’t eat anything anymore without issues. 


Bought my first round of baby clothes yesterday! It’s making me so excited to meet her and it’s finally starting to feel more real. I didn’t buy anything but a car seat until now and I think I kept myself pretty guarded due to her being so small and the cord issues. I’m feeling more secure now that she’s growing and we are well past viability.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil your so close to the third tri! Awesome! Lovely that you have now bought baby girl some clothes! Sounds like they will be keeping a good eye on you too! Hopefully will help pass the time too.

@Suggerhoney ive all crossed that you get a date tomorrow! I can imagine how anxious you must be. It will be very frustrating if they don’t give you a date and they keep you waiting till next week.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BC has been “open” for the summer but now we’re getting close to fall they’re locking down again. Grades 4+ need to wear masks in school. 

right now 75% of our pop is vaccinated so you need a “vaccine card” to go to restaurants, sports, gyms, shows etc starting in a few weeks. And masks are mandated again in all indoor areas. So DH can go out to eat but I can only get takeout XD

I’m toying with the vaccine again… ugh not sure what to do but not a lot of time to make a choice. DH wants me to get it. And I know my family would hate this but I think I want everyone (grammas and aunties etc) to wear masks when they’re with the baby for the first few months. I’m not worried about it for any of my big kids or myself but for a newborn with no immune system I am! I remember my December baby caught a mild cold within the first month or so and it was miserable!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu it's your personal choice for the vaccine but I have had it as all is well and baby should have some immunity from me to protect it. 

I felt the risk of covid making me seriously ill or the risk to the baby if I caught it was too high to not have it.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu I got it aswell. The complications if I were to catch it outweigh the risks. Plus baby also will have the antibodies when he is born.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I could strangle my mother in law. Like she thinks I am just floating along during this part of my pregnancy or something. She texts me at like noon every few days and asks if she can come visit or if I can bring the girls to hang out with their cousins or something the like… like no, my house is a mess, I’m still in my pajamas, not showered, and we haven’t done any of our schooling yet. I’ve basically just dragged myself out of bed to make my kids lunch, no you cannot f******* stop by in half an hour for a visit!!! Like who would think to drop in in short notice on a 30 week homeschooling pregnant woman with Hg and 3 kids…


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Its totally ure choice hon. I have not had the vaccine. 
I didn't feel safe getting it while pregnant. 
I know many woman have had it tho and have been fine.

But for me it just didn't feel right getting it. Esp as it's quite new for pregnant womon to get it over her. I know in the US and some other countries they have been given it to pregnant womon for quite some time but here it's relatively new and I don't know if I trust something that's only been out a short time. 
Just do what u want to do hon and don't let anyone pressurise you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sil your so close to the third tri! Awesome! Lovely that you have now bought baby girl some clothes! Sounds like they will be keeping a good eye on you too! Hopefully will help pass the time too.
> 
> @Suggerhoney ive all crossed that you get a date tomorrow! I can imagine how anxious you must be. It will be very frustrating if they don’t give you a date and they keep you waiting till next week.



If they don't give me my date tomorrow I will cry. Surly they will because I'm nearly 36 weeks and originally my consultant was gonna give me my date at 36 weeks exactly. But I cudnt get into see him untill 36+4 because they were booked up. When I go in tomorrow I'm gonna tell them that I was told last week I wud get my date today.
Gonna say we need to organise child care etc too. And just gonna complain about the itching and how I can't bear it any longer. 
My appointment isn't untill 3pm tomorrow. Hope I sleep tonight otherwise will be a long night and day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Ure so so close to 3rd trimester now yay.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu I’ve not had the vaccine yet either. I don’t feel comfortable getting it and with what I’ve read and researched I’m comfortable with not having it for now. Either way you need to do what you feel is right. And if you want relatives to wear masks around baby then that’s perfectly understandable. Tell MIL to bog off! Haha! I’m sure she means well but I get why that would be so annoying.

@Suggerhoney surely with your next appointment only being a week away they could give you a date tomorrow? I’d lay it on too! Childcare has got to be a big factor as it’s tricky when you have little people to think about. Also like you say the fact your itching etc can’t be good. I have all crossed


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu the vaccine dilemma is real. Up until a few weeks ago pregnant women weren’t allowed to have it here in Australia. We started having cases, insert panic now all of a sudden go have it. 

spoke to my midwife, they have chosen to keep some supply ready and available for women going through them but aren’t pressuring. So since we aren’t yet having cases or high cases the risk is still low but should anything change I can basically get it straight away. Alternatively I can get it after birth. I know doesn’t help you but that definitely made it easier for me to decide to get it later on rather than when pregnant


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu I’ve not had the vaccine yet either. I don’t feel comfortable getting it and with what I’ve read and researched I’m comfortable with not having it for now. Either way you need to do what you feel is right. And if you want relatives to wear masks around baby then that’s perfectly understandable. Tell MIL to bog off! Haha! I’m sure she means well but I get why that would be so annoying.
> 
> @Suggerhoney surely with your next appointment only being a week away they could give you a date tomorrow? I’d lay it on too! Childcare has got to be a big factor as it’s tricky when you have little people to think about. Also like you say the fact your itching etc can’t be good. I have all crossed


Thank you hon. Yeah u wud think they wud just give it to me.
I asked for it last Thursday but the doctor said they will give me it on Wed so hopefully they stick to there word. 
Definitely gonna lay it on thick.

Really hope I sleep tonight.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Slept OK ish. Gonna have a shower in a min and get ready. My appointment is not until 3pm.

Keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies that do get my date today and it will be 37 weeks. 
Feeling so nervous


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i have all crossed you get a date today! At least then you can settle knowing what’s going on.

I needed to do something baby related so I washed and ironed his muslins. I also got some draw tidy thing’s so I’ve organised his drawer in our bedroom. I will wash all those bits closer to the time but at least his stuff is tidy! It was all just thrown in the draw. I think I’m gonna wait till 37-38 weeks to get out the next to me crib, bouncer and pushchair. And probably pack my hospital bag at that point to! Eek!

hows everyone getting on?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i have all crossed you get a date today! At least then you can settle knowing what’s going on.
> 
> I needed to do something baby related so I washed and ironed his muslins. I also got some draw tidy thing’s so I’ve organised his drawer in our bedroom. I will wash all those bits closer to the time but at least his stuff is tidy! It was all just thrown in the draw. I think I’m gonna wait till 37-38 weeks to get out the next to me crib, bouncer and pushchair. And probably pack my hospital bag at that point to! Eek!
> 
> hows everyone getting on?

I'm too impatient to wait that long, I ve already sorted his cloths. We just need a few bits for new born. I ve also started putting a few bits away in my hospital bag. 

Midwife is supposed to be ringing this afternoon as she needs to re arrange my 34 w appointment


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i try leave it as long as I can otherwise I just keep fussing round it! 

didn’t they cancel your last appointment? Hopefully they don’t move it by much!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet i try leave it as long as I can otherwise I just keep fussing round it!
> 
> didn’t they cancel your last appointment? Hopefully they don’t move it by much!


Yes they did so I saw a random midwife that time who booked my appointment but apparently my midwife (who I ve only spoke to on phone) is on holiday then so she is trying to book me in else where. She did say in the message that they could do later that morning at a different venue but it clashes with ds3 nursery home visit so will have to see what she has around then. 

My baby nest arrived today for day time naps instead of a moses basket.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Yes they did so I saw a random midwife that time who booked my appointment but apparently my midwife (who I ve only spoke to on phone) is on holiday then so she is trying to book me in else where. She did say in the message that they could do later that morning at a different venue but it clashes with ds3 nursery home visit so will have to see what she has around then.
> 
> My baby nest arrived today for day time naps instead of a moses basket.
> 
> View attachment 1101522

I got a baby nest too. Yours is so so cute though but then I’m a fan of cars


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ive had a different midwife on every call and visit. It’s so much nicer when you have your own midwife. Super cute baby nest! DS1and DS2 have loved cars. DS3 isn’t interested so far but I’m sure he will.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Eeeeeeeek I've got my date:yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Eeeeeeeek I've got my date:yipee:

Yay that's great. When???

I ve got my midwife appointment sorted for same day but in afternoon and a different venue. At least it hasn't been pushed back. I really want to see the midwife before my next consultant phone call to see what position he is in.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney spill!!!!! When are you booked in for???????

@topazicatzbet that’s good it’s the same day! And you get to see what baby boy is up to before you talk with your consultant


----------



## Suggerhoney

The 4th September I will be exactly 37 weeks.
No time yet. But they will phone me on the day with a time.
1 week and 2 whole days and counting.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I very nearly had to wait until next week. 
I was asked if I had any more scans or consultant appointments and when I said I have a growth scan and Consultant next Wednesday' the midwife was like oh so ure get ure date at that appointment. 
But as soon as i explained about my consultant originally wanting to see me this Saturday and give me my date then' and that I cudnt get in untill next Wednesday at the earliest because of them being busy. And also I explained my liver consultant highly recommended 37 weeks and how short notice it all was. 
She totally got where I was coming from. I told her I'm getting anxious becuase of it all being left so late and last minute.

And the next thing I know is the doctor is there and strangely enough it's the same lady doctor who gave me my induction date with Tommy and she just booked me in. She said so u wud like 37 weeks and I said yes please and she said OK. 

Do feel so much happier now. 
The kids are all back at school on the Friday 3rd so I get a nice quite day that day to just chill and make sure I have everything ready. Then u go in the next day. 

My MIL is gonna have the kids and my ex is having our 15 year old son.
So child care all sorted. 

Now just the wait. 
I have mental health coming over on Friday
Then growth scan and consultant on Wedneday. May be monitored again and have bloods done too. 

Then Saturday 4th induction eeeeeek. 

They think they may be able to just break waters but they have prescribed me the pesseey just incase I need it. 
I don't go and pick that up tho they do lol. 
Gonna talk to my consultant on Wednesday about pain relief and I'm not sure it they will want to check my cervix to see how things are down there or if I'll just be left until day of induction for them to check and make a decision what to do then. 

Bet the time is gonna drag so much now


----------



## topazicatzbet

Cant believe you are so close now. I still feel like I have ages to go.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney ahh!! That’s so soon!!!! I can’t believe some of you ladies are ready to have your babies. I can’t wait for you!!


----------



## sil

topazicatzbet said:


> Cant believe you are so close now. I still feel like I have ages to go.

same!! I’m only 27 weeks. Not even in the third trimester. The prospect of birth seems so far away and foreign to me haha


----------



## soloso

So glad to say I have finally entered 3rd tri!!! Last stretch now :D

All was fine at my midwife app this week, nothing to report really other than she is referring me to a physio to help manage the back pain. See midwife again in 3 weeks and that is all for now.

Got a little countdown on my phone going on, 54 days until I get my section date!! 
X


----------



## Suggerhoney

@topazicatzbet and @sil 
I know its so so soon but I feel its gonna drag. Hopefully not.
He still isn't engaged yet so not sure how that will work out unless he engages between now and then or on the day. 
Be nice the kids going back to school the day b4 my induction too so at least I can have a bit of a rest. 
Will have Tommy but he's fine. Mite walk up the school that day to pick the kids up if I can manage it. 
Just hope I'm not left all day waiting for a time. 
Really hoping on the day they call me really early in the morning and I get to go in nice and early in the morning. 
The earliest they can call is 8am so will have to be up early anyway. 
Just want a nice early slot because I don't want to be labouring all night like I did with Tommy. 
That was not fun. 
I was so tired and exhausted


----------



## Suggerhoney

@soloso 
Happy 3rd trimester hon.


----------



## soloso

Suggerhoney said:


> @soloso
> Happy 3rd trimester hon.

Thankyou! So glad you finally got your date and bang on 37 weeks too, it all worked out in the end! Super jealous your at the finish line now x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh some of you ladies seem so far ahead!! I’ve still got 9 weeks to go and it seems ages. I’m sooo tired!!

I honestly don’t remember the third tri dragging so much with my other 3 girls. My countdown is 55 days until my first sweep XD

we do have a holiday to the cabin in September which will pass some time but DH and I don’t even really want to go, we’ve decided to redo the hallway/kids bathroom and need all the weekends we can spare to work on that. But I’ve told the kids were going already and I think my eldest will definitely recall that and be upset if we don’t do it!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

soloso said:


> Thankyou! So glad you finally got your date and bang on 37 weeks too, it all worked out in the end! Super jealous your at the finish line now x


Thank you so much hon. I still can't believe it tbh. Feels like I've been waiting for ever to get this date and wasn't expecting them to book it bang on 37. Had a feeling they was gonna book it for the 5th 6th or 7th. 
So happy I got the date I wanted. Just hope it all goes to plan and smoothly with no complications and baby will be healthy. And hopefully not massive. 
Feel very big today and uncomfortable so hope the time don't drag.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh some of you ladies seem so far ahead!! I’ve still got 9 weeks to go and it seems ages. I’m sooo tired!!
> 
> I honestly don’t remember the third tri dragging so much with my other 3 girls. My countdown is 55 days until my first sweep XD
> 
> we do have a holiday to the cabin in September which will pass some time but DH and I don’t even really want to go, we’ve decided to redo the hallway/kids bathroom and need all the weekends we can spare to work on that. But I’ve told the kids were going already and I think my eldest will definitely recall that and be upset if we don’t do it!!


I've found the 3rd trimester so slow too hon. Feels like it was ages ago I was 28 weeks. 
Really weird becuase with Tommy it flew. But I was in and out of hospital with contractions so I think it made time fly. 
I having had a hospital stay with this one yet and appointments have been sparse because of covid so think that's why time has dragged so much.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney yet glad you got your date! 

@soloso wahooooo third trimester xx

@Mummy2Corban and everyone else how are you feeling 

Soo yesterday everyone was feeling great! Went and picked up the preview and sign the papers to say I'm happy for them to enter the competition then randomly decided to go to longwater which is 100 miles away ](*,)didn't get home until 9pm!! Was a brilliant day I knew pain wise I would be awful today but hey ho!

Woke up today and the sickness bug is back me, oh, Jasmine and Evelyn all down with it! Seriously thought it was gone but nope. So yh been a rubbish kind of day! Baby has been very very quiet today hopefully she boinches back but I didn't want to go get checked when Iv got this awful bug!! 

Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney yet glad you got your date!
> 
> @soloso wahooooo third trimester xx
> 
> @Mummy2Corban and everyone else how are you feeling
> 
> Soo yesterday everyone was feeling great! Went and picked up the preview and sign the papers to say I'm happy for them to enter the competition then randomly decided to go to longwater which is 100 miles away ](*,)didn't get home until 9pm!! Was a brilliant day I knew pain wise I would be awful today but hey ho!
> 
> Woke up today and the sickness bug is back me, oh, Jasmine and Evelyn all down with it! Seriously thought it was gone but nope. So yh been a rubbish kind of day! Baby has been very very quiet today hopefully she boinches back but I didn't want to go get checked when Iv got this awful bug!!
> 
> Xx

Thank you hon. So happy. 

So sorry the bug still hasn't gone. Sickness bugs are just awful.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso yay to the third tri!!!!! Awesome!

@Suggerhoney im so pleased for you!

@Catmumof4 I love your random journeys! What did you do at longwater? Glad you had a good day Shane your in pain today. Hope you all feel better soon. Nothing worse than a sickness bug!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i forgot to say that my no.4 wasn’t engaged. In labour he was so high up! I think from first contraction to having him was about 7 hours. When my contractions changed he just took a while to descend down. Hopefully you’ll just need a little encouragement and baby will safely arrive! Just over a week!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’ve just got my maternity pay info through, and they’ve put my earnings as 47,000 although I reported 15,000? No idea where they’ve gotten that number from. Maybe it has something to do with Covid. But it’s almost impossible to get in touch with them… oh Lordy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu why is there always an error and why is it so hard to sort out! Hopefully you get through to them so you can amend it and get it sorted


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i forgot to say that my no.4 wasn’t engaged. In labour he was so high up! I think from first contraction to having him was about 7 hours. When my contractions changed he just took a while to descend down. Hopefully you’ll just need a little encouragement and baby will safely arrive! Just over a week!!!!!

I was reading about this, apparently you can dilate to 10 cm without baby being in the right station and then if your hcp does a cervix check and feels 10cm, will sometimes tell you you’re ready to push when baby isn’t even in the right spot! So you need to make sure the baby’s station is right before pushing no matter what the cervix does.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu why is there always an error and why is it so hard to sort out! Hopefully you get through to them so you can amend it and get it sorted

Yes the last thing I want on my 18 month leave is to get a notice I need to repay thousands of dollars based on a mistake on their end!!


----------



## daniyaaq

I can’t believe we are already having babies, so exciting!!! It makes me feel like I’m not that far away.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw @daniyaaq im glad you’re feeling a bit closer to the end! You will probably go before me as your girls were early weren’t they?

Im really expecting my first sweep to work but wouldn’t it just be the way she stays in right till her due date XD

We are also thinking about Meadow Claire or Meadow Scarlett for middle names now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Anyone else making progress on names?

@playgirl666 howhave the sugars been?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Aw @daniyaaq im glad you’re feeling a bit closer to the end! You will probably go before me as your girls were early weren’t they?
> 
> Im really expecting my first sweep to work but wouldn’t it just be the way she stays in right till her due date XD
> 
> We are also thinking about Meadow Claire or Meadow Scarlett for middle names now.

yes both my girls were early. Had my midwife appointment on Tuesday and even she was saying she thinks I’ll go early but hey you never know. I’m starting to lag being on fundal measurements, about 2 weeks behind so I’m fully expecting a growth scan soon…I want one simply because it feels like forever since I saw baby.


----------



## daniyaaq

Had a chat with my manager, my leave is finally confirmed, even more relieved as they have sorted out my contract so I know I will definitely be returning. Initially my contract was due to expire during maternity leave. 

now I really gotta start getting bits sorted. Girls have last school holidays without baby in 3 weeks, I usually send them off to the farm but I think I’m going to keep them home this time so I spend a bit of time with them before our lives change for good.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu yes this is what happened with no.4 my contractions changed how they usually do when I’m ready to push but I didn’t have the sensation to push. When they listened to his heartbeat it wasn’t very low. It took around an hour before he was low enough and I actually started feeling the urge that I needed to push! 

Both names are lovely but I think I sway more towards Scarlett. We still only have Hudson Robert on our list. 

@daniyaaqy bump usually gets smaller but I’ve a feeling this time round it’s on track. Like you say at least you may get a scan out of it…. Specially because you go so long from scan to having baby. Great you’ve sorted your work contract out too!!! You know what’s going on.


----------



## playgirl666

Got my growth scan this morning, also a year ago today I found out I was pregnant but sadly that ended in a mmc at 10 weeks :( x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hope your scan goes well. Big hugs lovely.

Today 10 years ago I started chemo for my molar but hey in those 10 years we got married and have 4 nearly 5 more babies.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Do I remember correctly that you suffered with preterm contractions? I've been getting very painful braxton hicks and almost called hospital last night. I have an appointment with midwife today anyway thankfully so ill say it. Just wondering if they did any cervical checks/monitoring on you?


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> @daniyaaq Do I remember correctly that you suffered with preterm contractions? I've been getting very painful braxton hicks and almost called hospital last night. I have an appointment with midwife today anyway thankfully so ill say it. Just wondering if they did any cervical checks/monitoring on you?

yes I do, still do and yes they did cervical checks. Mainly to make sure it’s not open yet as that’s risk for infection. I’m monitoring them now with strict instructions to go in if they become too frequent or regular in a certain period.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq glad your leave is all sorted and a new contract. 

@playgirl666 good luck with the growth scan. 

I think I'm gonna have another unstable lie baby as my bump has changed shape so many times through out the day yesterday.


----------



## soloso

As it stands our baby boys name is Austin Charles. I think it’s going to stick as it’s what I refer to him as now and nothing else seems right anymore!

@Catmumof4 hope your all feeling better soon! If your unwell and baby is being quiet I would deffo call Midwife’s and see what they say.

@sadeyedlady hope midwife appointment goes ok and the pains have stopped for you!


----------



## playgirl666

Had scan, his weight has dropped to 50th line but they ain't worried, I go back in 2 weeks time and they said they will book my induction that day and give me the date :) x


----------



## playgirl666

Baby's head is so low they couldn't get his head measurement x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Had scan, his weight has dropped to 50th line but they ain't worried, I go back in 2 weeks time and they said they will book my induction that day and give me the date :) x

yay for getting a date soon.

Babies are coming ladies, I’m actually starting to stress about this. I have spent the last 29 weeks managing illness and everything else it’s now really becoming real that I’m about to have a baby, a whole newborn


----------



## topazicatzbet

Glad they were happy with the scan. Not long til you will get a date then. All these dates are starting to roll in now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 exciting he is engaged. Only 2 weeks till you get a date! Exciting! Did you say they will induce at 37 weeks?

@soloso lovely name for baby boy

@topazicatzbet will they section you a little bit earlier with an unstable lie? Or does that make no difference?!

it doesn’t feel like yesterday that we all started finding out what flavour these babies are and now people are finding out induction/section dates


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady at least you’ve got the midwife today to ask that question.

@Catmumof4 how are you feeling?

@Suggerhoney another day down!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 exciting he is engaged. Only 2 weeks till you get a date! Exciting! Did you say they will induce at 37 weeks?
> 
> @soloso lovely name for baby boy
> 
> @topazicatzbet will they section you a little bit earlier with an unstable lie? Or does that make no difference?!
> 
> it doesn’t feel like yesterday that we all started finding out what flavour these babies are and now people are finding out induction/section dates

I'm not sure. I think they will prob stick to 39 weeks. Ds3 was done at 39+1 but he was head down at 37 +3 so they were all set for normal birth but by 38+2 he has turned again but I had to wait to get a scan to confirm it til 38+5 (fri) and they booked me in for the Mon for the section. 

Just got my appointment for 34w consultant through (let's hope they have finally got the right contact number added to my file) so I have midwife on the Fri, consultant on the Mon and finish work on the tue. Exciting few days. 

I also got his red book through the post today


----------



## playgirl666

Yes they are inducing me at 37 weeks, can't wait till he's here safe x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 so you’ll be around the same time as @Catmumof4 

@topazicat I see! Well I guess even if you go into labour before hand they can still give you a section. Exciting couple of days only a few weeks away!


----------



## playgirl666

My blood pressure is always 100/something, never goes over 100, but today it was 168/58, looking online it says its to high, they didn't say anything but I'm abit worried, I have got a blood pressure machine coming tomorrow so I can keep an eye on it, as they said I'm high risk of pre eclampsia x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> My blood pressure is always 100/something, never goes over 100, but today it was 168/58, looking online it says its to high, they didn't say anything but I'm abit worried, I have got a blood pressure machine coming tomorrow so I can keep an eye on it, as they said I'm high risk of pre eclampsia x

I normally wouldn't be worried about that bp but given your normal bp that is a big increase. If you have any headaches or swellings then get in touch with the midwife.


----------



## playgirl666

topazicatzbet said:


> I normally wouldn't be worried about that bp but given your normal bp that is a big increase. If you have any headaches or swellings then get in touch with the midwife.

Thank u, I will def keep an eye on it x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Not long untill u get ure date hon eeeek. 
Maybe because he is engaged that's why he was measuring smaller. That's what happened to Lone but she's just had her baby at 38 weeks and he was over 8lbs so a good size. 
Try not to worry hon. 
My little monkey still is not engaged so not sure why not. 
But I do know they can engage in labour. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Yes hon another day down. 
I did all the house work today. I will probably do it again next week as well. 

Think we're gonna go to Weymouth for the day on Sunday. It's about 2 hours away but a lovely beach and lots to do. 
Can't wait for it to be this time next week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Dh still really wants to go Weymouth on Sunday but I'm freeking out incase labour starts. 
I mean I'll be 36+1 that should be OK shouldn't it? :confused:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Dh still really wants to go Weymouth on Sunday but I'm freeking out incase labour starts.
> I mean I'll be 36+1 that should be OK shouldn't it? :confused:

You should be fine considering you’ve had no prodromal labour. I always bring my hospital bag when we are away during the third tri so maybe just do that :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im sure you will be fine lovely. Maybe do what @Reiko_ctu said and just take your stuff with you? That way if your worried you’ve got what you need?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies.
Won't have room in the car for my hospital bags what with the kids being in the car. I mite take my notes just incase but hopefully I should be OK. 

No signs of labour and the bugger is still not engaged. 
Pluss we will only be going for the day and coming back home in the early evening.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So did a little bump progression collage.
Also added a new photo at 35+5.
Need to add at least 2 more maybe 3.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great progression @Suggerhoney 

We have bought out going home outfit today. He is gonna look so cute in this.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all bare with me 3 pages to read so will reply as I go lol


Mummy2Corban said:


> @soloso yay to the third tri!!!!! Awesome!
> 
> @Suggerhoney im so pleased for you!
> 
> @Catmumof4 I love your random journeys! What did you do at longwater? Glad you had a good day Shane your in pain today. Hope you all feel better soon. Nothing worse than a sickness bug!

Haha me too lol literally pick somewhere and go, no expectations etc. We went shopping at longwater was amazing could have done so much more but pain was starting to get to me xx



Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve just got my maternity pay info through, and they’ve put my earnings as 47,000 although I reported 15,000? No idea where they’ve gotten that number from. Maybe it has something to do with Covid. But it’s almost impossible to get in touch with them… oh Lordy.

Oh my god that's one hell of a difference!! Hope you manage to get it sorted


----------



## Catmumof4

soloso said:


> As it stands our baby boys name is Austin Charles. I think it’s going to stick as it’s what I refer to him as now and nothing else seems right anymore!
> 
> @Catmumof4 hope your all feeling better soon! If your unwell and baby is being quiet I would deffo call Midwife’s and see what they say.
> 
> @sadeyedlady hope midwife appointment goes ok and the pains have stopped for you!

I'm back to normal again today luckily and she picked up again. It's like she has really active days then every now and then nothing and it really scares me! 



playgirl666 said:


> Had scan, his weight has dropped to 50th line but they ain't worried, I go back in 2 weeks time and they said they will book my induction that day and give me the date :) x

That's so exciting iv been so much more relaxed since getting my date, when do you think they will do it?



Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady at least you’ve got the midwife today to ask that question.
> 
> @Catmumof4 how are you feeling?
> 
> @Suggerhoney another day down!

I'm feeling much better today but wondering who has stolen my family and replaced them with bots! My oh let me sleep in until 10am! Totally unheard of and did the housework and bath the kids etc!! We watched jumanji (the original one) yesterday and Mrs doubtfire today kids are loving the classics haha


----------



## Catmumof4

topazicatzbet said:


> Great progression @Suggerhoney
> 
> We have bought out going home outfit today. He is gonna look so cute in this.
> 
> View attachment 1101558

Omg that is soo cute! 

SO I have to unblock the dhead ex in a min to sort his seeing them tomorrow and I'm nervous I don't want all his crap. Wish me luck x


----------



## daniyaaq

Not having a fun day. Been at hospital since 8pm it’s now well after midnight


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Not having a fun day. Been at hospital since 8pm it’s now well after midnight

Oh no hope you are both ok


----------



## daniyaaq

Bub is ok I’m just not fine. They think I have vertigo whether it’s viral or neurological we not sure. All other tests were normal. Either way I can’t take medications for vertigo at this stage so just have to keep an eye on it and if it worsens and I can’t manage at all they will admit me.(I don’t know if they mean keep me till baby comes). 

as I suspected, have to get a scan next week as I’m measuring small.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney loving your bump pictures! They are lush. I feel like my bump is big and low but I feel like baby isn’t huge…. But just because my 5 babies have all been 8lb I fully expect a 8lber.

@topazicatzbet oh my! What a super cute outfit. I love little dungarees! I got a few the other day from h&m

@Catmumof4 i do love longwater! Kiddies love smyths and I love a wander round next. Well when you unblock him once the visit is sorted just block him again or mute him. Fuck listening to his rubbish!!!!!!!

@daniyaaq oh hun! I’m glad to hear all is ok with bubs but I’m so sorry your not well. Are you still in hospital?? What happened to make you go in?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
Oh hon sorry ure unwell.
Maybe what they mean by admitting you is just for a few days to keep and eye on you. Surely they wudnt make u stay in until baby is born that will be such a long hospital stay. 
I really hope u start feeling better ASAP. 

@topazicatzbet 
That's so cute hon. Love dungarees. 


@Catmumof4 
Glad ure feeling better now hon. 


So we have decided we're gonna go to Weymouth tomorrow now instead of Sunday. 
Tomorrow is gonna be warmer than Sunday so we decided to just go tomorrow.
DH wants to leave the house at 7ish AM so will all have to be up early. 
Glad we're actually doing something because it helps pass the time. 
Just can't wait for it to be this time next week. 
Eeeeeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

See that's how I feel. I look in the mirror and think I look huge but baby doesn't feel massive. 
I'm still able to walk normally most of the time and not getting that supper heavy feeling

Have a feeling after all the walking tomorrow tho I'm gonna be aching like crazy:jo: 


8 days to go now :holly:


----------



## Weemcb26

Sorry not been on ladies really not having a good time of it lately Iv been up to triage 2x this week due to dehydration and 4+keytones. 
Today was the worst though went for my normal 2 x weekly ctg and babies heart rate was sky high so high he was hitting 215 at one point instead of his normal 150 baseline. I was rushed to triage and put straight on a drip and back on ctg. it took them 2hrs to get his heart rate back to normal. I was discharged however but I’m back on daily ctgs until I see my consultant on Thursday. I just feel like nothing is going right with this pregnancy and everything is just getting worse. I hate to say it but I just want him here, we spoke it over with a doctor today but even if they did bring him out just now there is no nicu beds in Scotland at all so they would have to transfer us to England so they want to keep him in as long as possible but the doc said had I been 36 weeks they would have whipped him out then and there. 
I’m absolutely terrified of loosing my baby now, back up tomoz at 12pm for a ctg xx


----------



## soloso

Weemcb26 said:


> Sorry not been on ladies really not having a good time of it lately Iv been up to triage 2x this week due to dehydration and 4+keytones.
> Today was the worst though went for my normal 2 x weekly ctg and babies heart rate was sky high so high he was hitting 215 at one point instead of his normal 150 baseline. I was rushed to triage and put straight on a drip and back on ctg. it took them 2hrs to get his heart rate back to normal. I was discharged however but I’m back on daily ctgs until I see my consultant on Thursday. I just feel like nothing is going right with this pregnancy and everything is just getting worse. I hate to say it but I just want him here, we spoke it over with a doctor today but even if they did bring him out just now there is no nicu beds in Scotland at all so they would have to transfer us to England so they want to keep him in as long as possible but the doc said had I been 36 weeks they would have whipped him out then and there.
> I’m absolutely terrified of loosing my baby now, back up tomoz at 12pm for a ctg xx

I am so sorry to hear this what an absolute stress that must be for you!! I hope they keep an extremely close eye on you and you get at them if your worried at all. Hope things get better for you x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 what a worry! What causes his heart rate to rocket? I guess going back into daily ctg they are keeping a good eye on him. I can understand your worry with everything going on! If this continues will they deliver him early? As in 36 plus weeks??


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney 8 days!!!!! So so crazy! Single digits. How long have you laboured with your previous inductions?? I wonder what the growth scan will say in the week… we should have bets on his size


----------



## Weemcb26

@Mummy2Corban they have already said about induction at 37 weeks but the doc I seen today mentioned steroids and induction at 36 weeks so I guess il just need to wait till I see my own consultant on Thursday. Just feel as everything is tumbling down all the time now xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 well hopefully you’ll get some answers on Thursday. If this continues are you happy for him to be out at 36 weeks? It’s understandable that you feel that way. It must feel like one thing after another. Sending big hugs lovely x


----------



## Weemcb26

@Mummy2Corban absolutely I know it’s a touch early but I’d rather that than it not being done soon enough and the worse happens. It’s like I can just feel it that something is going to go terribly wrong. I plan to go in head strong in thurs and get answers and an induction date and if I don’t get them il be asking for a senior consultant or at least a 2nd opinion even if I have to go to another hospital xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Bub is ok I’m just not fine. They think I have vertigo whether it’s viral or neurological we not sure. All other tests were normal. Either way I can’t take medications for vertigo at this stage so just have to keep an eye on it and if it worsens and I can’t manage at all they will admit me.(I don’t know if they mean keep me till baby comes).
> 
> as I suspected, have to get a scan next week as I’m measuring small.

Hugs dani that is a lot to deal with. So scary. Hope it gets milder so you can cope. And hopefully he is doing ok with his growth at the scan xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 I think your totally right to have that mind set. You’ve got to think of baby and if things aren’t right you need answers and a plan. Hopefully they will listen and give you a date but if not I think you need to seek another opinion x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> Sorry not been on ladies really not having a good time of it lately Iv been up to triage 2x this week due to dehydration and 4+keytones.
> Today was the worst though went for my normal 2 x weekly ctg and babies heart rate was sky high so high he was hitting 215 at one point instead of his normal 150 baseline. I was rushed to triage and put straight on a drip and back on ctg. it took them 2hrs to get his heart rate back to normal. I was discharged however but I’m back on daily ctgs until I see my consultant on Thursday. I just feel like nothing is going right with this pregnancy and everything is just getting worse. I hate to say it but I just want him here, we spoke it over with a doctor today but even if they did bring him out just now there is no nicu beds in Scotland at all so they would have to transfer us to England so they want to keep him in as long as possible but the doc said had I been 36 weeks they would have whipped him out then and there.
> I’m absolutely terrified of loosing my baby now, back up tomoz at 12pm for a ctg xx

Absolutely scary. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Weemcb26 
Oh gosh hon that's so scary. I'm sorry ure going through all this worry. 
I'm glad they are monitoring u everyday and keeping a very close eye on you. 
How many weeks are you now? 
I'm sure if they are worried they will induce u at 37 weeks. Or earlier if they are really worried. 
I had my 8 year old dd at 35+5 weeks and unfortunately even tho I had the steroids she was born with breathing problems because her lungs were not mature enough. I didn't get to hold her properly until she was 8 days old and she spent 18 days in NICU. 
Hopefully with the daily monitoring they can get u to 37 weeks. 
Definitely tell them u don't want to go past that. 
Praying everything calms down now. 
U really have been through it bless you. 


@Mummy2Corban 
I know hon and I've got so much to do too so think the week will go fast. Well here's hoping. 

My inductions can start slow eso if I need to have the pessery but when I get into established labour 4cm to Birth its been 2 hours 25 mins. 
With Lilly they broke my waters around 10 am ish and she was born at 3:25pm

With Tommy I had the pessery in at 11am and by 5pm I was having contractions that soon picked up and by 6pm were 2 mins apart. 
Can't remember what time they broke my waters or put the drip up but i gave birth the next morning at 6:25am. 
So hoping to get in really early Saturday. Hopfuly b4 10am. Just want to get things on the go and really don't want to be labouring all night. 

Oh yes u can all have a guess that wud be fun. 

So my previous babies were

Dd 39+4 weeks 7lb 5oz
Ds 42 weeks 8lb 15oz (previous relationship)

Mine and hubbies kiddies 
Ds 39+6 weeks 7lb 11oz
Dd 35+4 weeks 5lb 7oz
Ds 37 weeks 7lb 6oz. 

So my nan thinks baby will be
6lbs 
Dh thinks 7lb 3oz
I think baby will be 8 to 9lbs. 

So what u all thinking ladies? 

Past growth scans. 
28+3 weeks 3lbs
30 weeks 3lb 8oz
32+3 weeks 4lb 15 oz. 

Bump measurements are dead on.


Fire away ladies???


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Weemcb26 how scary for you I hope things settle back down and you can get little man closer to 37 weeks. 

@daniyaaq oh no you must feel terrible. 

Well tonight I went out for the evening with friends. Its the first night I ve had out since this whole covid nightmare. 
It's was so nice to finally put make up on and go out for a meal with no kids. As I look semi decent I thought a bump shot was in order.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> @Weemcb26
> Oh gosh hon that's so scary. I'm sorry ure going through all this worry.
> I'm glad they are monitoring u everyday and keeping a very close eye on you.
> How many weeks are you now?
> I'm sure if they are worried they will induce u at 37 weeks. Or earlier if they are really worried.
> I had my 8 year old dd at 35+5 weeks and unfortunately even tho I had the steroids she was born with breathing problems because her lungs were not mature enough. I didn't get to hold her properly until she was 8 days old and she spent 18 days in NICU.
> Hopefully with the daily monitoring they can get u to 37 weeks.
> Definitely tell them u don't want to go past that.
> Praying everything calms down now.
> U really have been through it bless you.
> 
> 
> @Mummy2Corban
> I know hon and I've got so much to do too so think the week will go fast. Well here's hoping.
> 
> My inductions can start slow eso if I need to have the pessery but when I get into established labour 4cm to Birth its been 2 hours 25 mins.
> With Lilly they broke my waters around 10 am ish and she was born at 3:25pm
> 
> With Tommy I had the pessery in at 11am and by 5pm I was having contractions that soon picked up and by 6pm were 2 mins apart.
> Can't remember what time they broke my waters or put the drip up but i gave birth the next morning at 6:25am.
> So hoping to get in really early Saturday. Hopfuly b4 10am. Just want to get things on the go and really don't want to be labouring all night.
> 
> Oh yes u can all have a guess that wud be fun.
> 
> So my previous babies were
> 
> Dd 39+4 weeks 7lb 5oz
> Ds 42 weeks 8lb 15oz (previous relationship)
> 
> Mine and hubbies kiddies
> Ds 39+6 weeks 7lb 11oz
> Dd 35+4 weeks 5lb 7oz
> Ds 37 weeks 7lb 6oz.
> 
> So my nan thinks baby will be
> 6lbs
> Dh thinks 7lb 3oz
> I think baby will be 8 to 9lbs.
> 
> So what u all thinking ladies?
> 
> Past growth scans.
> 28+3 weeks 3lbs
> 30 weeks 3lb 8oz
> 32+3 weeks 4lb 15 oz.
> 
> Bump measurements are dead on.
> 
> 
> Fire away ladies???

I’m actually going to guess 7lb1oz :). Sometimes they just surprise you :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> @Weemcb26 how scary for you I hope things settle back down and you can get little man closer to 37 weeks.
> 
> @daniyaaq oh no you must feel terrible.
> 
> Well tonight I went out for the evening with friends. Its the first night I ve had out since this whole covid nightmare.
> It's was so nice to finally put make up on and go out for a meal with no kids. As I look semi decent I thought a bump shot was in order.
> 
> View attachment 1101570
> View attachment 1101571

Oh my gosh you look gorgeous!! I bet it was lovely to be out with friends! Haven’t done that in a long time either.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 oh hon that sounds scary. 

@Mummy2Corban i went because I was really struggling. I been dizzy and feeling quite faint for days, had a headache and nausea feeling that just won’t go away. Bub started to not be as active as well. My Bp was low and no matter what we tried it just wouldn’t budge.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Weemcb26 oh hon that sounds scary.
> 
> @Mummy2Corban i went because I was really struggling. I been dizzy and feeling quite faint for days, had a headache and nausea feeling that just won’t go away. Bub started to not be as active as well. My Bp was low and no matter what we tried it just wouldn’t budge.

Sounds like me too. It’s brutal. No energy at all. I’m so sorry. Only a few more weeks for both of us, huge hugs.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Sounds like me too. It’s brutal. No energy at all. I’m so sorry. Only a few more weeks for both of us, huge hugs.

Very brutal. I’m struggling with daily life which just sucks.

As I suspected, they’ve booked me in for a scan to check on Bub growth and overall health next week.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet you look amazing! Did you have a good evening? Nothing like putting in a bit of make up and going out for a bit.

@Suggerhoney once you’ve had your scan I’ll make my guess!!! Have a lovely day today.

@daniyaaq im sorry your not feeling it. Are you out of hospital yet? Sucks feeling rubbish. Happy 30


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq happy 30 weeks. Hopefully all goes well with your growth scan


----------



## daniyaaq

Yay 30 weeks. Yeah I’m home now. Not feeling much different honestly. Just to rest up now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hopefully you can get some rest. Take it easy lovely


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So something I’ve never experienced in any of my pregnancies - the bottom of my bump is sooo achy, like in a curve from hip bone to hip bone. My low back is really sore too. And it kinda goes down the front of my thighs at times too. It’s so uncomfortable. I’m sure it’s just normal aches and pains but none of my other pregnancies have felt achy in the tummy till labour!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@daniyaaq I have vertigo when I stand on tall things and it is awful can't imagine having it all the time hope that goes away for you!

@Weemcb26 I am so sorry your struggling with this how much longer until 36 weeks? I had my Isabella then and she was 5lb something of pure perfection no nicu needed at all but take the steroids for definite even tho they suck big time! Big hugs

@Reiko_ctu could be baby laying on a nerve or round ligament pain but if your worried I'd definitely get checked

SO as for me @Mummy2Corban We went on another adventure today but with only the 2 smallest and Millie my 2nd oldest to just outside Sheffield a place called crystal peaks shopping centre didn't get anything there but went to the retail park just near it and ended up getting all the bits to decorate our bedroom and 3 new carpets!! My partner and I can fit them so that's our jobs for the next few days! We been looking at carpets all around where we r and we got the 3 today for the price of 1 here. Worth the 100 mile trip there lol! So random!!! Baby has been sooo active today which has been nice not to worry if a little sore x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im not sure if it’s the same but I get an achy crampy type feeling in that lower band of my tummy too? My back feels achy lots aswell?! Makes me wonder if my muscles just aren’t as strong so feeling it a bit more?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh I do love your adventures!!! Hahaha! Why not hey! Amazing that you got 3 carpets for the price of one! It’s great when baby is so active so reassuring but these babies can make you sore!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my gosh you look gorgeous!! I bet it was lovely to be out with friends! Haven’t done that in a long time either.




Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet you look amazing! Did you have a good evening? Nothing like putting in a bit of make up and going out for a bit.
> 
> @Suggerhoney once you’ve had your scan I’ll make my guess!!! Have a lovely day today.
> 
> @daniyaaq im sorry your not feeling it. Are you out of hospital yet? Sucks feeling rubbish. Happy 30

Thanks ladies, it was so good to go out with out the kids. I was a dirty stop out til 10.45!!!!! We had a lovely meal and wasn't rushed so was able to stay at the same restaurant all night so I felt covid safe.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban that's y I tagged you :haha: literally so random but sadly that will be the last time for a while cos I was really struggling to walk and I could see people watching my belly as I waddled past lol!! How has your day been xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet you looked gourgeous and saw your pics on fb aswell! Looked like great fun! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet sounds like you had a lovely evening! 10.45!!! Oh my! Feels like such a late night when pregnant doesn’t it!

@Catmumof4 ahhhh no more adventures! Hahaha!!! Well I can understand that. I’m not looking forward to the school runs and having to stand about waiting for the other school to finish. I’ve had a good day thanks we went to see some friends. I’m now sitting in bed trying to do the online Asda shop to get it delivered tomorrow. Hate trying to think of a weeks worth of meals!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies.

Had a lovely day out.
But oh my gosh paaaain..
I cud hardly walk and we has to walk so so slow because of me. I had to keep stopping and taking deep breaths because I was just in agony.
Mega lower back a pelvis pains.
Very painful tail bone and pubic bone and hips.
And my lower bump was agony.
Was lovely sitting on the beach tho I had to sit in a deck chair and u should of seen me trying to get out of it haha felt about 90 lol.
Really thought my waters were gonna break on a few occasions. Sooooo much pressure.
Was keeping a happy face for the kids but secretly so worried about needing to go hospital and being so far from home.
The kid's had a lovely time and even went in the sea with DH.
Walking back to the car was awful I was just in so much pain and discomfort.
Had a few braxton hicks contractions in the car coming home which were painful and I had to breath through but thankfully never turned into anything.
We got home at just gone 8pm.
I didn't sleep well last night and we all got up at 6:30am.
So now in my PJ'S lead on sofa watching Forest Gump.
Took some codeine and feel so much better. Still achey but no where near as bad.

Can believe baby cud be here by this time nest week.
I have so much to do this week so hoping time will fly.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney glad you had a lovely day! The joys of being heavily pregnant hey! At least you had a good day before baby comes next week. I’m sure with your appointments, getting the kiddies ready for school and giving the house a clean/laundry the week will fly! It’s super crazy to think that this time next week you’ll have a babe in your arms


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq how are things today? 

Does anyone have any appointments coming up this week? 

I don’t have anything this week. Midwife next week. My monkeys go back to school on the 6th (how is it nearly September already?!) the DS1 start reception on the 15th…. So I’ll have a few weeks with just DS3 before baby. Going to see if I can get him dry as he can do a wee on the potty if I ask him but he doesn’t ask or do it himself so I’m going to try encourage that’s great if he gets it! If not I’ll try again in a few months!


----------



## daniyaaq

Not much different on my end. Got an ultrasound this week, not sure when but will get a phone call Monday with exact date and time. 

then midwife 7th sep. 

I’m honestly ready for the next few weeks to go by fast. Don’t want baby to come prematurely but I’m about done being pregnant


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban iv kind of made it impossible for us to buy a weeks worth at a time because 9o% of the time I don't want it when I get to it etc!! Glad you had a good time at friends! Iv attached a pic of Bonnie enjoying her first mds yesterday haha she's such a chunk lol!!

Today we have decorated the room and got the carpets down so I'm exhausted and really sore but loving it. Lol kids are running wild downstairs while I lie in the new room, Richard went to pick up a bed we have been gifted for him because I don't like sharing a bed while recovering him moving plus the section and fibro is too much. He really is a saint lol xx

@daniyaaq I'm sorry it's dragging for you hun! At least u get to see baby soon!! X

I have a scan on Fri coming then consultant the following Mon and other bits in between. But nothing the week before my section. My birthday is the 17th but I don't really celebrate it got to find something to keep me busy! Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I missed my Omeprazole yesterday and boy am I paying for it today despite taking it this morning. I think being a bit constipated isn't helping either. I ve had horrid heart burn all day. 
Not good while working. Working again tom and so not looking forward to it as my list is really busy but at least they have changed my visits as I was down to do 9 leg dressings initially. If I can get through the day I then have 6 days off and plan to spend it with my boys for their last full week off school. Not long now til I finish I'm so ready to be done. Really not sleeping well now, I love being pregnant and sad this is my last but Im ready for it to be over now. Fx just over 7 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I missed my Omeprazole yesterday and boy am I paying for it today despite taking it this morning. I think being a bit constipated isn't helping either. I ve had horrid heart burn all day.
> Not good while working. Working again tom and so not looking forward to it as my list is really busy but at least they have changed my visits as I was down to do 9 leg dressings initially. If I can get through the day I then have 6 days off and plan to spend it with my boys for their last full week off school. Not long now til I finish I'm so ready to be done. Really not sleeping well now, I love being pregnant and sad this is my last but Im ready for it to be over now. Fx just over 7 weeks.

Ugh I’m so sorry about the heartburn. I really only get it at night which is of course annoying but to deal with it at work when you’ve missed a dose of meds is annoying!

Honestly I hate being pregnant and this has been my worst pregnancy so far, will be so glad to be done with this when it’s done. Hopefully only 7 and a bit more weeks for me if she comes a tad early. Not sad for it to be my last pregnancy at all - in fact it’s solidified this will be our last baby for sure as I never want to go through this torture again!! I will be sad for our last baby to go through all the stages and know we won’t ever have newborn again etc… actually 9-13 months is my absolute fave and will probably cry when that’s don’t with this one. But also excited to move onto different stages as well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies hang in there. Remember when I was saying I had like 8 weeks left and now I just have 5 days. It has gone kind of fast but slow at some points.
The last few days have absolutely flown.


I put some extra bits in my hospital bags today. I added a dressing gown because it's getting a bit chili and I don't want to get cold.
I've brought a 3m charging cable for my phone so I've packed that today to.
On Friday when the kids are at school me and DH are gonna go over to morrisons so we can get some drinks and snacks to take in with us.


I did some laundry today and managed to put a load of it away.
Just need to do another wash tomorrow and put that out to dry.
My nanna and my brother are gonna pop over Tuesday evening so they can both see me b4 I go In.

Then up early Wednesday for my growth scan and consultant appointment.
Not sure If i will need more bloods and monitoring but will find that out on Wednesday and if I do then will have that done on Wednesday too.
Then Thursday I'm gonna clean all the house 
Then it will be Friday and kids back to school.
So busy week.
I've had a few more contributions this evening. Painful ones but nothing getting regular. 
Back is really sore and so is my whole pelvis.
Don't think baby has engaged yet because still feeling breathless.

Because I had to add some extra bits to my bags I found babies coming home outfit and I've took a photo especially for you @Mummy2Corban because I remember u asking hehe.
Will have to add a knitted cardigan and hat to keep him warm.

So here it is.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Having lots of BH lately which are annoying… they make me feel short of breath. And they are hurting a bit (like period pains) which they never have in other pregnancies. I’m sure they’re just doing their job and getting the old uterus ready to evict LO XD


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 awww she is beautiful hon. 

@topazicatzbet 
Urgh so sorry about the heart burn hon its awful. 
I had some love hearts yesterday and that seemed to help with mine. 

@daniyaaq and @Reiko_ctu I really hope the weeks fly for u ladies. 
I've felt done for a few weeks now. And now I'm completely done. Just can't wait for Saturday. 


Gonna try and keep all u guys posted as much as I can on Saturday even when I'm in the hospital and while things are not going to crazy 

Keep wondering I will need the pessery or they will just be able to break my waters. 
Not bothered either way tbh.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 I know what you mean but I hate doing an online food shop more than once a week so I just have to eat it. Hehe! Bless your little chubby lady! She’s a cutie. Did she enjoy her Mc Donald’s? Sounds like you’ve been busy! I enjoy sorting stuff out! I sorted one of our cupboards out today…. Man I do t know why I keep half the stuff I keep!

@daniyaaq hopefully this bubs follows suit like your girls and comes a little early.

@topazicatzbet sorry about the heartburn. I only had it with no.5 but it sucked. Hopefully the next few days go quickly so you can spend those last few days with the boys. Not long till you finish! And 7ish weeks till the big day… you’ve got this. Happy 32 weeks!

@Reiko_ctu id actually love to have the feeling of being done. I just don’t feel it and it saddens me that this really is our last and I know that I’ll always have some kind of longing to be pregnant and have a newborn. Bit sucky your having BH! Hopefully like you say it’s all helping getting ready to pop out that baby! Happy 31 weeks!

@Suggerhoney thats the cutest little outfit! Look how teeny those trousers are! Sounds like you’ve a busy week so hopefully that will pass the time quite quickly! 5 days girl!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 I know what you mean but I hate doing an online food shop more than once a week so I just have to eat it. Hehe! Bless your little chubby lady! She’s a cutie. Did she enjoy her Mc Donald’s? Sounds like you’ve been busy! I enjoy sorting stuff out! I sorted one of our cupboards out today…. Man I do t know why I keep half the stuff I keep!
> 
> @daniyaaq hopefully this bubs follows suit like your girls and comes a little early.
> 
> @topazicatzbet sorry about the heartburn. I only had it with no.5 but it sucked. Hopefully the next few days go quickly so you can spend those last few days with the boys. Not long till you finish! And 7ish weeks till the big day… you’ve got this. Happy 32 weeks!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu id actually love to have the feeling of being done. I just don’t feel it and it saddens me that this really is our last and I know that I’ll always have some kind of longing to be pregnant and have a newborn. Bit sucky your having BH! Hopefully like you say it’s all helping getting ready to pop out that baby! Happy 31 weeks!
> 
> @Suggerhoney thats the cutest little outfit! Look how teeny those trousers are! Sounds like you’ve a busy week so hopefully that will pass the time quite quickly! 5 days girl!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!



My nanna brought it for Tommy and he wore it.
But not when I brought him home. He wore it when he was about 2 weeks old.
I just love what it says on the vest it makes me lol.
It's newborn up to 7lb 5oz but Tommy was 7lb 6 and was wearing it at 2 weeks old so hopefully it won't be too small for this baby.
Can't wait for my growth scan on Wed.
Been looking at my growth scan charts.
And his length is on the middle line. But head and tummy just above the middle line.

I know hon 5 more days eeeeek.

I really hope they call me nice and early on Sat because I just want to get in there as early as possible and get things going.
Keep praying for them not to be busy.
Ideally wud love a phone call at 8am and be able to go in strait away. 
But we shall see. 
If I'm left waiting I'm gonna do my hair and makeup just to pass time haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 I know what you mean but I hate doing an online food shop more than once a week so I just have to eat it. Hehe! Bless your little chubby lady! She’s a cutie. Did she enjoy her Mc Donald’s? Sounds like you’ve been busy! I enjoy sorting stuff out! I sorted one of our cupboards out today…. Man I do t know why I keep half the stuff I keep!
> 
> @daniyaaq hopefully this bubs follows suit like your girls and comes a little early.
> 
> @topazicatzbet sorry about the heartburn. I only had it with no.5 but it sucked. Hopefully the next few days go quickly so you can spend those last few days with the boys. Not long till you finish! And 7ish weeks till the big day… you’ve got this. Happy 32 weeks!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu id actually love to have the feeling of being done. I just don’t feel it and it saddens me that this really is our last and I know that I’ll always have some kind of longing to be pregnant and have a newborn. Bit sucky your having BH! Hopefully like you say it’s all helping getting ready to pop out that baby! Happy 31 weeks!
> 
> @Suggerhoney thats the cutest little outfit! Look how teeny those trousers are! Sounds like you’ve a busy week so hopefully that will pass the time quite quickly! 5 days girl!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!

Yeah honestly I’ve never had a great pregnancy. I think the quick easy labour’s make up for it but having an easier pregnancy would definitely make it hard to say I’m done. I know no pregnancy is easy but there are some that are easier and that would definitely make me want to have more if that was my lot In life! But between Hg, low bp, GD, SPD… nope I have to be done lol. If I get pregnant again I will cry and cry lol. So we need to get something permanent done soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney the vest is very funny! Go your nan for getting it! Hopefully bubs will fit in it but you said you’ve packed a few different sizes just encase? Excited to see what they say he is at your scan. Fingers and toes crossed that they call you in nice and early and that they can get on with your induction swiftly. I look forward to getting updates when you can do!!! Baby spam time!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw my sister just texted me, she is just a few days ahead of me and has been admitted to the hospital for preeclampsia :(. Not sure what they can do for her but her babe isn’t ready to come out yet! Anyone with preeclampsia experience? Her Bp was 170/100 :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney im still saying he won’t be as big as you think! Make sure you have a few bitty things just in case my intuition is right XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i think you deserve a swift labour after a hard pregnancy. I can’t really handle the first part of pregnancy with the sickness and nausea and it does make me question why I do it because I struggle so much but once that’s over I can’t get enough of it. Yes I’m tired and I just but I can kind of cope with it… unlike the sickness. I think DH will have to take permanent measures so there can be no more! Otherwise I think ill know that there is a possibility and I don’t think i need any encouragement! Haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu no help here I’m afraid. I’ve always had low BP.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu no experiances sorry but send her luck!

@Suggerhoney I'm sure with all your liver people etc behind u they will get u in super quick. Good luck and really look forward to reading your updates!!

@Mummy2Corban yh been a super busy day but seriously fucked myself over pain wise! When will I bloody learn!! Only 3 weeks 4 days tomorrow to go! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 makesure you take it easy over the next few days! 3 weeks and 4 days!!! Eek!!!! I’m sure it will be here before you know it!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
Looking at my bump I think gosh he's gonna be massive but I don't feel like he is big if u know what I mean. Considering he's still not engaged as well. But I have packed a few first size which is up to 9lb something just incase.
I've packed alot of tiny baby because Tommy was in that for 3 weeks. And it was a bit big on him even tho it says up to 6lbd 5oz and he was 7lb 6oz.
He was a short arse and still is haha. This baby is not long either. His length is on the center line. But his head and tummy are just above.
Tommy was the same and it was the head and tummy measurements that put him on the 98th centile. But he was teeny.

@Reiko_ctu
Hehe I have packed alot of tiny baby hon. And then a few newborn and some first size. First size is up to 9lb something but hopefully he won't be that big. Gosh lol.

I had pre eclampsia with my 8 year old dd hon.
It started with swelling around 27 ish weeks.
But I Wasn't diognosed untill 31+ weeks.
They were gonna get her out at 32 week via c section because I had it really severe.
I was in hospital for a whole week. And it was from boxing day which here in the UK is the day after Christmas day. They had me all prepped for the section and I was nill by mouth.
But they managed at the very last minute to get my blood pressure under control they gave me some kind of blood pressure pills.
My blood pressure went down and they said I cud keep baby in.
I was then booked in for induction at 37 weeks but at 33 weeks I was diognosed with ICP and my blood pressure was high again.
So they Brought my induction forward to 36 weeks.
At 35 weeks I was having contractions so was admitted again.
The contractions settled but my bile levels were through the roof and so was my blood pressure. So in the end they induced me at 35+4 weeks.
She had to spend 18 days in SCBU but came home healthy but tiny.
I'm sure they will try and keep her baby in as long as possible.
I had to have steroid shots in my legs which stang like a bitch but they were to help mature her lungs faster.
She's in the best place hon.
Tell her I'm thinking about her .




Catmumof4 said:


> @Reiko_ctu no experiances sorry but send her luck!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I'm sure with all your liver people etc behind u they will get u in super quick. Good luck and really look forward to reading your updates!!
> 
> @Mummy2Corban yh been a super busy day but seriously fucked myself over pain wise! When will I bloody learn!! Only 3 weeks 4 days tomorrow to go! Xx


Thanks hon. Yes I am priority but emergencies happen and if loads of womon go into labour then my time will be delayed.
I was told to be up by 8am because that's the earliest they can call. But if I haven't heard anything by 3pm I have to phone them. Hopefully that will not happen.
I really hope they call me early morning and get me in in the morning.
[-o&lt;

Not long for you now hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thought I wud share some photos from yesterday. 
Mostly of Tommy because it was his first time setting foot on a beach.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney look how happy he is! They are so precious


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Thought I wud share some photos from yesterday.
> Mostly of Tommy because it was his first time setting foot on a beach.
> View attachment 1101601
> View attachment 1101602
> View attachment 1101603

The beach for toddlers is just paradise isn’t it. My 3 year old could play in the sand forever and not be tired of it!! Her sisters love swimming even if it’s freezing but she’ll just be on the beach playing with sand all day! Our beach is only 45 mins away so we’ve had lots of beach days this summer.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil they really are just so precious aren't they.
He just makes me melt.
I still see him as a baby even tho he is 2 in September. I've already had a little cry about not seeing him while I'm In hospital. I will miss the others as well but I've never been away from Tommy. I'm gonna do video call while I'm in so at least I can see him that way.
I have to stay in 5 days after baby is born. 6 days if u include induction day.
It's gonna be nice it just being me and baby. But I will miss my cheeky little Tommy.
Not long now untill ure in 3rf trimester hon.

@Reiko_ctu
I really didn't know how he was going to react but he loved it. He just sat in the sand playing for ages. Filling his little bucket up with sand and sea shells.
He loved the little windmil thing I got him as well and kept blowing it.
It wasnt a very warm day. It was cloudy and when the sun went behind the clouds it was a bit chilly. But when the sun came out it was lovely.
It was about 21c not sure what that is in f.
My dh dd and eldest ds went in the sea and actually swam In it. Tommy got to dip his toes in too and loved it.
I did not venture in the sea so I just sat in a deckchair watching.
Should of seen me trying to get out of the deckchair now that was a mammoth task lol. Really not the most comfortable things for a 9 month pregnant womon.
Haha.

That's so cool u live so close to the beach.
Our nearest one is about an hour and a half away by car. But its not a very nice beach at all.
The place u see In the photos is much nicer and really sandy. There loads of shops and amusements all along the sea front and restaurants.
Its such a lovely place but it's 2+ hours away.
Had such bad butt ache in the car haha.


----------



## Catmumof4

In hospital again with a bleed this tome did my bp and it was 147/92


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh no, hope all is OK.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 thinking of you. Hope all is ok.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i hope you and baby are ok???


----------



## soloso

Catmumof4 said:


> In hospital again with a bleed this tome did my bp and it was 147/92

Hope your ok! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Oh gosh hon hope ure OK?


----------



## sil

@Catmumof4 oh no! Hoping you and baby are okay. Update us when you can


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 I hope all is ok


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney you little guy is the cutest! Glad he enjoyed the beach. 

I’m 35 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney you little guy is the cutest! Glad he enjoyed the beach.
> 
> I’m 35 weeks today! Yay!

Getting so close now.


----------



## Catmumof4

I have a bad water infection that has irritated my uterus and they are worried will make me go.pre term, iv got antibiotics and at home again now with instructions to drink as much as possible to flush it out and rest so not to irritate it further! Thanks for all the well wishes xx

@Mummy2Corban eek 35 weeks that's excellent I feel like I been stuck at 34 weeks forever even tho only been a few days :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh no! Hopefully drinking help flushes it through… you might aswell set up camp in the bathroom though as your gonna need to wee tonnes! It’s not easy to rest but make sure you do. It’s crazy how some weeks seem to vanish and others drag.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq how have you been feeling?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Happy 35 weeks hon. Ure so close now how exciting x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

How I’m going to make it 7 more weeks I’ll never know, let alone to 40 weeks! 

I’ve got a cold yesterday and today and I’m soooo sick. Bleh. I’m so tired I ordered McDonald’s delivery for my girls lunches today XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> How I’m going to make it 7 more weeks I’ll never know, let alone to 40 weeks!
> 
> I’ve got a cold yesterday and today and I’m soooo sick. Bleh. I’m so tired I ordered McDonald’s delivery for my girls lunches today XD

sorry you are feeling so ill. I’m laid in couch, was going to keep girls homeschooling just with outbreaks etc but I just couldn’t do it anymore so send them to school and just laying here.

4 more weeks of having to be switched on for work. All I’m doing is testing to either close cases or pass them on to colleagues so I’m not working hard at all.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban Im peeing almost every 10 mins. That horrible feel like I'm going to pre myself but only a dribble comes out :haha: 

@Reiko_ctu I feel you on that one! Since about 27 weeks iv had that seriously done feeling now at nearly 35 I feel like a cartoon character dragging themselves along the ground to the finishing line!! So sorry you feel sick bet your girls were happy for a mds tho! 

@daniyaaq glad you don't have to concentrate too hard hun. I couldn't homeschool being this pregnant my lot are crazing me with the constant arguing as it is!

As for me has anyone's 3 year olds just randomly turned into a scream monster before? All she does is scream if she wants something, literally can't get a word out of her or any sense into her!! Trying to teach her that she can't just demand my oh take her downstairs every day at 3/4/5 o clock. I had a horrendous dream that Sophia was crying in her Moses basket and I was stuck in pain cos of the section but oh was downstairs and couldn't hear me calling him because Evelyn wouldn't stop screaming. Woke up nearly in tears!! Got family support next week so will mention it to her but if anyone has any ideas in the meantime I'd be greatful xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 ollie is 3 and has started to become pretty demanding and starting to tantrum. I try and cut him off early on and tell him shouting won't get him anything. I also use the naught spot. Think we need to be tough with them or they will run us ragged. 

My boobs are so tender now especially my nipples ollie keeps catching them and omg. I'm trying to teach him that he will have to be gentle with me as I'm not looking forward to a toddler and c section recovery.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 

Oh no hon I hope u feel better soon. And I really hope u won't go to 40 weeks. 

@daniyaaq 

Put ure feel up hon and chill u have been so busy with the move u definitely deserve that rest. 
How's the lockdown situation over there? Are u guys going into ure spring now because we're about to go into autumn.
It's been cool here and cloudy. We was supposed to get a huge heatwave the Last week of August but thankfully it missed us. 
Cudnt cope with extreme heat now being this huge lol.

@Catmumof4 
I hate that such when u have a uti and u feel like ure bursting to pee and only the tiniest dribble comes out urghhh. 
I hope the antibiotics start helping ASAP hon. 
Had to lol at ure comment about the cartoon character dragging themselves to the finish line lol. I'm totally feeling u on that. 


Didn't sleep well again. Kept needing to pee and my right hip kept playing up. 
Been having so many tightenings but they never get regular. 
Haven't had to use my contraction app yet which is so weird because at this stage with Tommy i had used it about 3 times already. 

Having a mega tightening now it starts at the bottom of my bump and them wraps itself around and I get a back pain. 
Wondering if these pains are doing anything? 
Probably not. 
36+3 today and time seems to be dragging again. 
Still need to write names in school uniforms and sow some buttons on my sons blazer but I just feel so tired. 
Just sat on sofa now watching pepper pig with Tommy. 
Got my nanna and my brother coming over later today because my nanna wants to see me b4 I go in and have baby. 

Have to be up at 7:30am tomorrow for my growth scan and consultant appointment. 
Itching has flaired up a bit again. 
I noticed last night I had swollen feet and ankles but they seem better today. Think it must of been from all the walking on Saturday. 

Still very constipated but managed to go today. Poop was hard as rock tmi lol. 

Nothing really else to report. Just ticking along and waiting for Saturday.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney unfortunately still in lockdown, cases not going down so looks like it be a while. We are going into spring. It’s been hot today like 27 degrees Celsius and will be 32 on Thursday. So not up for it, it wasn’t helping my sickness at all. 

Still waiting for call about ultrasound, I might give them a ring tomorrow just to make sure didn’t get missed. I’m looking forward to seeing baby, I’m not overly concerned about him being small like they are.


----------



## Catmumof4

topazicatzbet said:


> @Catmumof4 ollie is 3 and has started to become pretty demanding and starting to tantrum. I try and cut him off early on and tell him shouting won't get him anything. I also use the naught spot. Think we need to be tough with them or they will run us ragged.
> 
> My boobs are so tender now especially my nipples ollie keeps catching them and omg. I'm trying to teach him that he will have to be gentle with me as I'm not looking forward to a toddler and c section recovery.

Yh we have tried naughty step but she will just scream non stop. 2 hrs has been our record so far (this morning) I'm the tough one my Partner gives in far too much to the point I had originally said deal with it yourself but his way has just made it worse so I'm back to being the bad guy again! 

@Suggerhoney glad the swelling has gone down, I really need to get the names written in aswell it's just getting the motivation. My left groin is killing again today so so painful! Can't put any pressure on it at all so had to take some morphine for it which I then feel guilty for 

@daniyaaq I'm rubbish at remembering people and places your Australia aren't you? I so couldn't handle that heat on top of the pain thank God it is so bleak here. Everyone else keeps saying aw bad weather I just reply thank God lol!!

Does anyone have any experience with changing dates once given? Due to the amount of pain I'm in and the medication they don't want me on I'm hoping next Mon at my consultant appointment she might move my date forward a week? I'm not going to get anxious or worry over it this time but would be amazing to have a week less of this constant shit show that is my pain. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney unfortunately still in lockdown, cases not going down so looks like it be a while. We are going into spring. It’s been hot today like 27 degrees Celsius and will be 32 on Thursday. So not up for it, it wasn’t helping my sickness at all.
> 
> Still waiting for call about ultrasound, I might give them a ring tomorrow just to make sure didn’t get missed. I’m looking forward to seeing baby, I’m not overly concerned about him being small like they are.


Oh no sorry hon that sucks. 
Gosh I really cudnt handle 27c think that wud just about kill me lol. 
So glad it's so cloudy and cool here. Its chili at night here now too think autumn has already strated but I'm glad about that tbh. 
I don't like the heat lol. 

@Catmumof4 
I'm so glad it's so bleak here as well. 
No way cud I handle a heatwave. 

The only time I've had my date brought forward was with DD. But it was because I had ICP and pre eclampsia. 
U cud always ask i guess and see what they say. 
Just tell them u can't cope anymore and wud it be possible to have the section at 37 weeks. 
Have u had the steroid shots. 


I've just written all the names in the uniforms and sawn the buttons back on my eldest sons blazer. 
Feel absolutely tired and no energy but just forced myself to get it done. 
Just have dd uniform to hang up in her bedroom then that's it. 

House needs cleaning again but will probably do that Thursday. Or depending on what time I get home from the hospital tomorrow I may start doing some Tomorrow and Finish it on Thursday..
Just want it to be Saturday already. 

Time is going sooo slow.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no sorry hon that sucks.
> Gosh I really cudnt handle 27c think that wud just about kill me lol.
> So glad it's so cloudy and cool here. Its chili at night here now too think autumn has already strated but I'm glad about that tbh.
> I don't like the heat lol.
> 
> @Catmumof4
> I'm so glad it's so bleak here as well.
> No way cud I handle a heatwave.
> 
> The only time I've had my date brought forward was with DD. But it was because I had ICP and pre eclampsia.
> U cud always ask i guess and see what they say.
> Just tell them u can't cope anymore and wud it be possible to have the section at 37 weeks.
> Have u had the steroid shots.
> 
> 
> I've just written all the names in the uniforms and sawn the buttons back on my eldest sons blazer.
> Feel absolutely tired and no energy but just forced myself to get it done.
> Just have dd uniform to hang up in her bedroom then that's it.
> 
> House needs cleaning again but will probably do that Thursday. Or depending on what time I get home from the hospital tomorrow I may start doing some Tomorrow and Finish it on Thursday..
> Just want it to be Saturday already.
> 
> Time is going sooo slow.

it’s count down to baby I bet it feels like it’s dragging. Haha!! I can’t believe you’ll have your little one this Saturday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> it’s count down to baby I bet it feels like it’s dragging. Haha!! I can’t believe you’ll have your little one this Saturday.

It's dragging so much hon. 
Yes hopefully hon. 
Keeping worrying there gonna end up being too busy and I will be delayed.


----------



## playgirl666

I was getting pains yesterday, they was contraction like pains in my lower back, thankfully they fizzled out, but baby's head is so low now, it hurts when he moves his head x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> I was getting pains yesterday, they was contraction like pains in my lower back, thankfully they fizzled out, but baby's head is so low now, it hurts when he moves his head x


So glad if fizzled out.
I keep getting contractions as well but they fizzle out and don't get close together.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i guess being consistent and firm with her?! They all go through stages of being little monkeys. How are you feeling today? That’s the worst when you are gagging for a wee and literally a drip comes out… that’s me at night.

@topazicatzbet ooooo sore nips! Mine are a tiny bit sensitive but nothing to bad.

@daniyaaq lovely you get to see baby boy again. Did you say your girls were in the smaller side? I’d defo give them a nudge if you haven’t heard about a date.

@Suggerhoney another day closer! You get to see little man again! I’ll give you my weight guess after your scan. It’s insane you are days away from baby time!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney yh will give it a go! Thank you worst they can do is say no lol

@Mummy2Corban thanks for asking hun I'm in absolute agony today

My lady parts all inside and on the cervix feels so so heavy and the I side of my left hip. I couldn't get downstairs until I took a full 5ml of the oramorph and then it only took the edge off. I'm really worried but don't want to go up again because speculum showed everything was as it should be but it feels like she's dropped like a stone in water I can suddenly breathe again so I don't know really xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 surely they would understand you needing baby delivered a little earlier if your so uncomfortable? Is your consultant this coming Monday?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 yes I’m in in Australia. I don’t mind heat generally but with my alley low BP dizziness and nausea it’s not a good combination.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Catmumof4 yes I’m in in Australia. I don’t mind heat generally but with my alley low BP dizziness and nausea it’s not a good combination.

You can’t mind the heat if you live in Oz! If you do then you’re living in the wrong place right!?! now us in Vancouver we are used to the rain and if it goes up past 32-33 we are really complaining. And the girls in the Uk too. But with global warming and all it definitely could become more normal - so I’m definitely getting central air conditioning next summer when we renew our mortgage!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> You can’t mind the heat if you live in Oz! If you do then you’re living in the wrong place right!?! now us in Vancouver we are used to the rain and if it goes up past 32-33 we are really complaining. And the girls in the Uk too. But with global warming and all it definitely could become more normal - so I’m definitely getting central air conditioning next summer when we renew our mortgage!

Absolutely right. Temps go up to 45c in the middle of summer here. But let them drop below 16 and everyone is complaining about the cold.


----------



## daniyaaq

Got scan to see Bub tomorrow. I’m really feeling uneasy and unwell. Fingers crossed all is well him.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Got scan to see Bub tomorrow. I’m really feeling uneasy and unwell. Fingers crossed all is well him.

I’m absolutely sure all is fine with him. It’s mama that goes to hell and back.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My sis is still in hospital, her BP is coming down but now her kidneys aren’t functioning well enough. She kinda needs a miracle or baby will come out at 32 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sorted thru all my new baby stuff from storage and not a fan of any of it anymore. So I bought a few newborn things (she better fit in it and still be a girl XD) and I have 1 more thing in mind I’d like to get in a 0-3month size, it’s a cute little daisy print sweatsuit. Also learned I will be getting Covid pay for my whole maternity leave which is more than I make regularly XD just due to the fact I applied before it expires!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yeah hopefully it’s just me who’s sick. I really need to get this baby things


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im sure all is well with baby boy. Like @Reiko_ctu its usually Mumma that suffers. Let us know how it all goes.

@Reiko_ctu I love both those little outfits! Great news about the covid pay too. Have they said why her kidneys aren’t functioning well? What a worry! It’s good news about her bp but I guess if her kidneys are not working well then she’s still not in a good position. I hope whatever happens all works out ok for both her and baby. What a worry!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hope all goes ok with scan and consultant


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope all the appointments go well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So just had my growth scan. Now waiting for consultant. 
He is still on 76th centile and 7lbs 1oz. 
Not sure if I trust it tho I feel so massive.


----------



## sil

Will catch up on the thread soon, but popping in quickly to celebrate before I get the kids off to their first day of school - I am FINALLY 28 weeks today and in the third trimester!! I never thought I’d get here. Time has just been dragging!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil yay for third tri. Do you guys find it weird first day of school is Thur or Friday. That would feel so pointless to me.


----------



## daniyaaq

This is really last minute, Father’s Day here is this weekend, since you ladies have had yours what did you do? Something easy simple and cheap ideally.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Will catch up on the thread soon, but popping in quickly to celebrate before I get the kids off to their first day of school - I am FINALLY 28 weeks today and in the third trimester!! I never thought I’d get here. Time has just been dragging!!!
> 
> View attachment 1101677

Yay to 3rd tri, your bump is so neat.


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 surely they would understand you needing baby delivered a little earlier if your so uncomfortable? Is your consultant this coming Monday?

Yes coming Mon. Still confined to my bedroom atm cos of the pain and joy of joys of caught the kids damn sick bug!!



daniyaaq said:


> @Catmumof4 yes I’m in in Australia. I don’t mind heat generally but with my alley low BP dizziness and nausea it’s not a good combination.

Omgosh that must be so horrendous!! It doesn't matter what the weather here most people just moan for the he'll of it! Hope baby's scan goes well tomorrow x



Reiko_ctu said:


> You can’t mind the heat if you live in Oz! If you do then you’re living in the wrong place right!?! now us in Vancouver we are used to the rain and if it goes up past 32-33 we are really complaining. And the girls in the Uk too. But with global warming and all it definitely could become more normal - so I’m definitely getting central air conditioning next summer when we renew our mortgage!

I seriously wish that was an option here! Be worth it for the 2 weeks of heat we get hahaha. They are really cute! Wow that's excellent news about the pay xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@sil congrats on getting to 3rd tri xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
I'm sure everything will be perfect with baby hon. 
Yikes definitely cudnt cope I that heat. It got to 32c in July here and that was unbearable. 
It's so so humid here and I think it's the humidity that makes it so unbearable. When we went to Egypt for our honeymoon it got to 50c but it was a dry heat so more bearable. Pluss we had the luxury of a swimming pool. 
Hehe. 

@Reiko_ctu 
Is ure heat a humid heat too hon? It is here in the UK it gets so sticky and sweaty. I think that's what makes it so unbearable when it gets too hot. 

@Catmumof4 
Yeah they can only say yes or no. So it won't hurt asking. 
Hopefully he/she will agree. 
My consultant was totally fine with me going in on Saturday. They just won't do anything b4 37 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 

Scan went well hon. 
He's still to my utter surprise on the 76th centile. 
I really thought he wud of jumped to 98th but no. 

He is 7lb 1oz.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil yay! Welcome to the third tri! What a beautiful bump x

@Suggerhoney so I was thinking earlier and I’m torn between 7lb 2oz or 7lb 5oz?! Did the consultant have much to say?

@Catmumof4 well hopefully all goes ok with the consultant. Sorry you’ve got the sick bug! When do your little peeps go back to school? Mine are Monday then Cooper starts reception on the 15th.


----------



## sil

daniyaaq said:


> @sil yay for third tri. Do you guys find it weird first day of school is Thur or Friday. That would feel so pointless to me.

Today is Wednesday here and their first day. It does seem sort of pointless. Then they have Monday and Tuesday off next week for holidays here, so first week is only 3 days and second week is only 3 days! Might as well extend summer. 

Here are my boys on their first day. My daughter starts her first day of preschool tomorrow, but she only will be going 2 1/2 hours per day. It seems so quiet here


----------



## playgirl666

I packed baby's hospital bag today, got most of mine packed just need to add a few bits, hopefully 3 weeks left this weekend! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil how cute are your boys. Does seem a little pointless having two weeks like that! Ah I hope your little lady enjoys herself. 3 of mine will be back Monday but when no.4 starts school on the 15th I’ll just have my mini man with me until baby! So that will be quiet too.

@playgirl666 exciting stuff!


----------



## playgirl666

All 3 of mine go back on Monday, my eldest starts secondary school so she's nervous but excited, my 2nd starts year 6 and my 3rd year 5! X


----------



## playgirl666

This is baby's coming home outfit, he's got a blue bobble hat and a pair of marvel socks to go with it x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 super cute!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I like those weights can definitely do those weights haha. Hope no bigger.
Consultant just said all set for Saturday.
He did mention my platelets being low but they have been throughout. There at a 25 and i want a epidural on Saturday. Which he said is fine but if my platelets drop lower to 20 then I cant have a epidural but he said that shouldn't happen because they have been around the same the whole pregnancy.

So hopefully I can still have a epidural because I can't do it without. I wanna try with just gas for as long as possible and then get the epidural when things get too much.

@sil
Ahhhh ure boys are so cute hon.
Ours go back on Friday which I think is pointless being just one day then the weekend.

@playgirl666
Awwww so cute hon I love dungarees.
Hope u get ure date soon hon and really hope its on the day u want.



So I'm sat at the table aching like a bitch.
Think I've over done it.
When I got back from hospital me and DH went into our town center to get the kids some trainers.
Then we got back home and I've cleaned my whole kitchen and dinning room. Downstairs loo and the lounge.
Was gonna do it all tomorrow but decided to get all down stairs done and tomorrow I can do the middle and top floor.
Dh will hoover.

Glad I've got all of down stairs done because that really helps save time the upstairs don't take long to do.

But oh my OUTCH lol:jo:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well my sister is having a c section today, as her BP and kidney function are getting dangerous for her. So by supper time I’ll have a new nephew or niece, in the nicu but all the same. They gave her a choice of induction or c section because baby is doing well, but her BP might not tolerate labour and it might become unsafe. So she chose c section.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well my sister is having a c section today, as her BP and kidney function are getting dangerous for her. So by supper time I’ll have a new nephew or niece, in the nicu but all the same. They gave her a choice of induction or c section because baby is doing well, but her BP might not tolerate labour and it might become unsafe. So she chose c section.

Oh hon I'm sorry to hear she has to have baby so early hon but these things happen. 
There absolutely amazing in the NICU and even tho baby will be in there a long time he/she will be in good hands. She and baby are in my thoughts. <3


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well my sister is having a c section today, as her BP and kidney function are getting dangerous for her. So by supper time I’ll have a new nephew or niece, in the nicu but all the same. They gave her a choice of induction or c section because baby is doing well, but her BP might not tolerate labour and it might become unsafe. So she chose c section.

I hope they both do great. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu what a worry! Have you been able to speak to your sister? I hope she is ok and that baby is ok too! Be thinking of you all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney it seems unlikely that your levels will change by Saturday if they’ve been that way the whole time. I’m sure all will be ok for your epidural. Hopefully your cleaning tomorrow will pass the day quickly! Another day closer to baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## soloso

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well my sister is having a c section today, as her BP and kidney function are getting dangerous for her. So by supper time I’ll have a new nephew or niece, in the nicu but all the same. They gave her a choice of induction or c section because baby is doing well, but her BP might not tolerate labour and it might become unsafe. So she chose c section.

Gosh that must be a crazy and scary time! But I hope bub is nicely cooked enough to not have much complications and all is well. Keep us updated! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney it seems unlikely that your levels will change by Saturday if they’ve been that way the whole time. I’m sure all will be ok for your epidural. Hopefully your cleaning tomorrow will pass the day quickly! Another day closer to baby!!!!!!!!


Yeah I think it should be ok hon hopefully. 
Today had gone so so slow but I'm glad I managed to get all downstairs done. 
And tomorrow I can do upstairs done. 
And then house will be all done and kids uniforms and everything are all set up ready for school Friday. 
So that means all we have to do is get some drinks and snacks to take in with us and I want to have a shower and try and shave the legs and then blow-dry my hair and put some nail polish on my toes. U know a little pamper hehe. Prob do that on Friday early evening so I'm all fresh for induction. 
Not that I smell or anything lol:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Can u please keep us posted hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Still a few more hours before they take her I think. 

She had a good cry this morning but by the time I talked on the phone to her she was ok. The OB said a 32 week baby has very good outcomes as an infant and into childhood development. 

Her and her hubby are sitting trying to name the baby atm. I scolded her for not having a name already XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We are all still sick with cold at our house and I haven’t been able to do anything. House is a disaster and I haven’t gotten dressed. The kids did some schooling on the computer, made cards for their aunt and new cousin, colouring pages, and just general playing. Wish I had some energy to do anything at all!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah I think it should be ok hon hopefully.
> Today had gone so so slow but I'm glad I managed to get all downstairs done.
> And tomorrow I can do upstairs done.
> And then house will be all done and kids uniforms and everything are all set up ready for school Friday.
> So that means all we have to do is get some drinks and snacks to take in with us and I want to have a shower and try and shave the legs and then blow-dry my hair and put some nail polish on my toes. U know a little pamper hehe. Prob do that on Friday early evening so I'm all fresh for induction.
> Not that I smell or anything lol:rofl:

So nice to get yourself all prepped and pampered for delivery! So excited for you! Hope the induction goes very well.


----------



## Skye75

I haven't popped into this thread for a little while! will have to do some catching up!!
27 weeks now and already so so over it lol!! I think I will be requesting to be induced around 37 weeks, so he should definitely be a November bub. 

@Reiko_ctu fingers crossed all goes well for your sister and baby x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> I haven't popped into this thread for a little while! will have to do some catching up!!
> 27 weeks now and already so so over it lol!! I think I will be requesting to be induced around 37 weeks, so he should definitely be a November bub.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu fingers crossed all goes well for your sister and baby x

Ugh I so feel you… just absolutely done at this point. The days are dragging. I hope this baby doesn’t decide to stay in till 40 weeks… we can’t request induction unless it’s for medical reasons here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my you guys, my sister just delivered an almost 5lb 32 week baby girl via section. She is gorgeous and mom and baby are doing well. I’m over the moon and praying baby does well in the next few weeks! So jealous (obviously I don’t want a preemie) her baby is earth side and making me feel all the feels about new babies. And because of Covid we won’t be able to meet her for ages I’m sure :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my you guys, my sister just delivered an almost 5lb 32 week baby girl via section. She is gorgeous and mom and baby are doing well. I’m over the moon and praying baby does well in the next few weeks! So jealous (obviously I don’t want a preemie) her baby is earth side and making me feel all the feels about new babies. And because of Covid we won’t be able to meet her for ages I’m sure :cry:

So glad they are doing well, that is some weight for 32 weeks. Fx baby does amazing and is home before you know it. Hope your sister gets better fast now baby is out. Its bound to feel strange for you as they were due at the same time.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my you guys, my sister just delivered an almost 5lb 32 week baby girl via section. She is gorgeous and mom and baby are doing well. I’m over the moon and praying baby does well in the next few weeks! So jealous (obviously I don’t want a preemie) her baby is earth side and making me feel all the feels about new babies. And because of Covid we won’t be able to meet her for ages I’m sure :cry:

Such good news.I know what you mean about being jealous.


----------



## soloso

Congratulations on the latest arrival in your family. That is a great weight so I hope baby thrives! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Had my scan, the technician was so rushed and not very friendly. Couldn’t see the percentile but most of the measurements were 27 or 28 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu congratulations! Hopefully your sister will recover and bubs will be all good too. 5lb at 32 weeks isn’t a bad weight is it. Does suck that you might not be able to meet her for a while though. 

I can understand you ladies feeling like time is dragging specially when your not feeling great. For me I’m still in 2 minds because as much as I’m uncomfortable I know this is my last baby and once baby is out I’m done. Plus I kinda like having baby as my own! I don’t have to share right now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq that’s rubbish your technician was rushed. How does that fair with your girls?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu congratulations! Hopefully your sister will recover and bubs will be all good too. 5lb at 32 weeks isn’t a bad weight is it. Does suck that you might not be able to meet her for a while though.
> 
> I can understand you ladies feeling like time is dragging specially when your not feeling great. For me I’m still in 2 minds because as much as I’m uncomfortable I know this is my last baby and once baby is out I’m done. Plus I kinda like having baby as my own! I don’t have to share right now!

I know exactly what you mean. I love being pregnant and sad thus will be the last time. I plan to enjoy it as much as possible once ive finished work so the strain won't be as much.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq that’s rubbish your technician was rushed. How does that fair with your girls?

The girls were never more than a week behind on scans and buy smaller weight wise. I’ll have to wait till Tuesday to see the full report and see if they will keep monitoring or what.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I love being pregnant and sad thus will be the last time. I plan to enjoy it as much as possible once ive finished work so the strain won't be as much.

I’m with you. I really wanna finish work so I don’t have the pressure of that and maybe just maybe I’ll enjoy being pregnant a bit more.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq sorry you e got to wait till Tuesday to find out what’s going on. I guess if he is on the smaller size they will now keep an eye on him.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet im struggling for sure with sleep and aches and pains but like we’ve said kinda want to hold on to it. Once everyone is back at school it will lessen the load a bit so I won’t be as busy. Not long till you finish!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my you guys, my sister just delivered an almost 5lb 32 week baby girl via section. She is gorgeous and mom and baby are doing well. I’m over the moon and praying baby does well in the next few weeks! So jealous (obviously I don’t want a preemie) her baby is earth side and making me feel all the feels about new babies. And because of Covid we won’t be able to meet her for ages I’m sure :cry:

Wow what a great weight for 32 weeks. Hopefully she won't be in nicu too long


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq sorry you e got to wait till Tuesday to find out what’s going on. I guess if he is on the smaller size they will now keep an eye on him.

Tuesday will be here soon. I find weekends tend to go by super quickly, Monday is typically Court day so that always flies by.


----------



## Weemcb26

Wooo hoooo I got my induction date this morning. To go in on the 2nd Oct (36.6) for a balloon induction, booked into labour ward for the following morning to have my waters broke. However will have a cervix exam on the thurs before and if I’m dilated enough they will skip the balloon on the 2nd and just take me in the 3rd to break waters. Feel like a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Just 4 weeks and 2 days to go xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq ah that’s not to bad then. 

@Weemcb26 yay for your induction date! 4 weeks isn’t to bad to wait! Sounds like you’ve a firm plan in place. How much do you have to be dilated to skip the balloon?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Weemcb26 so exciting!!!


----------



## Weemcb26

@Mummy2Corban 2cms I think, enough just that they can break the waters. So far he’s head down but I don’t think he’s been engaged at all yet so would be surprised if I’m still high and closed. Still getting ctgs every week and scan every 2 weeks to keep an eye on him which will hopefully help the time go faster. 4 weeks still seems ages away but deffo feels better than just not knowing or a potential of living like this another 7+ weeks. HG has well and truly kicked my butt this time not to mention the reduced movements so nice to have a end in sight xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Weemcb26 so exciting you have a date and not too far away.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 well hopefully you won’t need the balloon but I guess it’s only a day if you do. With all that youve been going through it must be good knowing you’ve just got to hold on for 4 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw some of you ladies have the most positive view on pregnancy and I’m so happy for you. Really enjoy the last few weeks of baby being inside. I know there is always that twinge once they’re out of wishing they were back inside for a bit, missing the connection a bit. But I will be glad to be done this last pregnancy haha. 

@daniyaaq are you thinking that there is any specific reason he’s a bit behind? Not as much nutrition from the Hg or have they looked at your placenta and cords and maybe there’s something up there? I think as long as he’s developing correctly that’s ok if he’s small… like birthing a 5-6 lb baby at 38 weeks should still be healthy as a 7-8 lb baby!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i think the build up to baby and the excitement of wandering what they will look like etc helps keep me going! It’s just such a lovely feeling! I know lots of ladies that just want baby here and I much as I do I don’t! Hahaha! I can’t wait to start hearing birth stories and seeing baby pictures on this thread!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes we will have Sugger shortly and then is it @Catmumof4 next? And unless you go over you’ll be after that I think @Mummy2Corban. At this rate I will be one of the last. Dani will probably go before me since her babies are usually early. I’m thinking Oct 20-25ish mine will come. @topazicatzbet you're getting a date for an induction or section aren’t you? Or am I wrong with that? I hate being one of the last tbh, once everyone is done having their babies they don’t have time for the forum and then you don’t get to announce to anyone XD. But I understand. Better to be off your phone than on it in early days and bond with baby. Helps with bonding hormones to not have a screen in the way when with baby!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 is being induced end of September if I’m remembering right? And @Weemcb26 now have an induction date of 2/3rd October? I’ll be shocked if this baby arrives before the 4th. I know what you mean though once babies are born people don’t update as much


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu yes I should get a section date but don't think I will get it for a few weeks yet. I'm working on the week of the 18th most likely. I know I have a phone call with consultant at 34 weeks but I doubt they will give me a date then. I'm guessing it will be a phone call or actual appointment after 36 weeks. 

I ll still be staying around I like to surf while bfing so will cheer you on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Oh wow hon 5lbs at 32 weeks that's amazing. Hopefully baby won't have to stay in NICU for very long. Can u congratule ure sister from me hon and also congratulations to you to on becoming a aunty. 
Thank you for keeping is posted. 

@Weemcb26 
Yay for a date hon. How exciting. 


Sorry I've not been on all day. I've been so busy. Finished all the housework and cooked a nice dinner. Washed all that up and dried it up and put it alway. 

So the house is completely clean and tidy now from top to bottom. I'm pooped lol.

DH did do the hoovering tho which helped.
Sat here now watching Emma Willis delivering babies. 
Getting myself prepared hahaha. 

Had a very strange moment this evening and got really emotional and just wanted to burst into tears no idea why. 
Feel fine now. 
Acid reflux has been a bitch all day today even tho I took the meds for it. 
Think I'm in for a long night. 

But supper glad everything is done. Have wrote a little list of snacks and drinks I wud like so then it I can't be bothered to go to the shop Tomorrow DH can go alone and no what to get lol. 
Think I definitely need a chill out day Tomorrow and kids will be all at school so will be nice. Will only be me DH and Tommy. 
I do need to have a shower tomorrow and sort my hair out and paint my toenails. 
Will probably do that tomorrow early evening and hopefully it will help me sleep tomorrow night. 
I wud leave the shower untill Saturday but they cud call me as early as 8am and I don't really want to be up earlier than that. 
Just worried I'm going to be up early and will have to wait all day for the call. 
Really hope not I'm really hoping I will get a early call to go in. 

I did another bump shot today and I think I'm huggge. No way is this baby just 7lns 1oz. I don't believe that scan one bit. I still think he will be 8lbs. 

Have put a photo of me at this stage with Tommy next to each other to see what u all think. 
Thing is Tommy was engaged from 35 weeks and this baby is not engaged.
I've has zero signs of labour. No plug no nothing.
I know if I wasn't being induced I wud be going 40 weeks. 


So here is me with Tommy at 36+4 weeks (remember he was engaged) 
And next to it is me with this baby today at 36+5 weeks. (Not engaged)


And a few more I took today 



7lbs 1oz my arse.... lol


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I'm rubbish at remembering who said what

I think It was reiko sister 32weeks at 5lb is excellent Isabella was born at 5lbs but at 36 weeks! Hope baby does really Well!

The school days conversation my oldest starts yr 7 tomorrow then the 3 go back Mon and we are trying to change Evelyns nursery so hopefully that will get sorted soon!

Mummy2corban you have such a sunny outlook on everything I'm jealous I'm usually quite a negative Nancy Lol! I'm definitely one who is done with this pregnancy and having babies altogether Lol!!

Weebmc yey for getting the date there is no better feeling Lol!! 

Sugger I'm guessing 7lb 6 on sat! What a lovely bump

Sorry iv been mia yesterday the bug took over I couldn't keep any water or food down and I started throwing up bile that was so dark it looked black and they said there was blood in it. I had to stay in overnight and got back about 5 pm this evening. So so tired after 2 days of no sleep it's been hard work. I saw the consultant today and she has agreed to try bring my cesarean forward a week if she can. She said she cannot believe how much they are booked and I saw for myself it was so overrun! I'm so so glad mines a cesarean as apposed to an induction. We only have a smallish hospital and it was mental busy! Sorry for going on just shocked was all xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sounds like you’ve been busy! But it does feel good knowing it’s all done and sorted. At least with the kiddies back at school you can chill tomorrow. I think you should send DH to the shops tomorrow and you should relax with bump! Sounds like a lovely evening of pampering too! All ready for Saturday. I’ve all crossed for an early shout for you to go in so you can get the ball rolling. 

yes I would say that this bump is bigger than Tommy’s bump but I guess if Tommy was engaged that might have made bump slightly smaller? It’s hard to say regarding bump size…. Like I said before I’ve had two 8lb 2oz babies one of those was my biggest bump and the other my smallest! You’ve got this girl!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i think some of my positivity comes from having such a negative sole draining mother! Ha! 

oh god it sounds like you’ve had a rough few days! Are you feeling any better now? Fingers crossed that they can move your section by a week. When will you find out if it’s possible?


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban I have one of them the majority of the time but she was ok and came to the hospital with me yesterday both me and my partner were really shocked! Yh it's been a hard few days but I feel fine now (touch wood) just hope the kids get rid before Mon!! Iv got my scan at 9am tomorrow and if JUST realised I'm 35 weeks today!
Next week is my next goal as I had Isabella at 36 weeks. Will hopefully find out Mon if I can xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i have nothing to do with my mother currently as she brings to much upset and hurt that I can’t deal with her. Glad your feeling much better though! Hopefully the kiddies will all be clear for Monday. Happy 35 weeks lady! Not long till you get to meet your newest lady if they change your date!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Cat
Oh hon I'm so sorry u have been so poorly. Hopefully ure on the mend now and will feel human again soon. 
Cudnt ure consultant just book u in a week earlier? Just so u know ure in? 

Our hospital is quite big and I didn't get to see how busy they were for inductions and c sections because they don't use a diary book anymore. It was all done on a computer. 
I'm very high risk so hopefully won't be kept waiting all day and be pushed to go another day. I will cry if that happens. 
Thanks for the weight guess hon. I 7lb 6oz was Tommy's weight but I really think this one will be bigger. 
Guess we should hopefully know soon enough. 
Just need to get tomorrow out the way and then hope and pray for a early phone call[-o&lt;
Kind of wish labour wud just start or my waters wud break but I've literally had no sign of impending labour at all.
But I new I wud make it to my induction. 
Just so glad I'm being induced. No way cud I go another week. 

@Mummy2Corban 
This bump is higher I carried Tommy lower and he was engaged. 
B4 I was engaged I remember a womon thinking I was full term with Tommy at 27 weeks lol. 
I have normol amount of water levels so I know its not all baby. 
But I'm freeking about him being huge and getting stuck like DS2. 
Guess only time will tell. 

Dh has not ruled out having another baby. I know its highly unlikely with my age but we do have the space and so if we did decide to come off the pill and just see what happens in a year or so then we will do that. 
I'll be almost 43 tho so the chances wud probably be very slim. 

I'm hoping I'm gonna get that I'm done feeling once I've given birth but such a sucker for a newborn and I do love being pregnant just the early pregnancy bit and the last few weeks are hard. 
I enjoyed the 3rd trimester with Tommy because I was in and out of hospital with contractions and lots was going on. 

But I haven't had to go in and stay at all with this pregnancy. 
With Tommy I had a over night hospital stay at 21 weeks because of a bad uti.

Then I had another stay at 33+6 weeks because of contractions for 24 hours.
Then was in again at 35 weeks and again at 36 weeks. 
So the 3rd trimester flew with him. 

But it's dragged this time. 
This week has been the longest week ever. 
But only 1 more day now and then hopefully will be going in nice and early on Saturday.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i reckon unless you go late we will be around the same time. Although I’m hoping to convince them to induce me sometime between 37&38. I like to surf when bf and it will be just me and Bub at home so I’ll definitely be on here still. Plus lots of of the Nov girls will still be waiting to give birth so don’t worry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can u ladies in other countries opt for a early induction? 
Here they don't do any inductions b4 40 weeks unless it's a high risk pregnancy or other medical reasons. 
We Don't get to choose to have a section either unless we have had one b4. 

I opted for a section with Tommy due to the previous birth being so traumatic and me nearly dieing but was denied.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Can u ladies in other countries opt for a early induction?
> Here they don't do any inductions b4 40 weeks unless it's a high risk pregnancy or other medical reasons.
> We Don't get to choose to have a section either unless we have had one b4.
> 
> I opted for a section with Tommy due to the previous birth being so traumatic and me nearly dieing but was denied.

Yeah not here either. Even with GD, one of the reasons for an early induction is a big baby, it’s in all the research papers, but it’s never been offered to me with 4 GD pregnancies! I think if baby is poorly is the main reason they’d induce earlier - like not growing properly or not enough fluid. But nope just having pregnancy ailments won’t get you an early induction here. They won’t induce even until 41 weeks. But my midwives will do membrane sweeps starting at 38 weeks. Which is better than nothing when you’re trying to get baby out.

taking evening primrose oil can help efface the cervix too I think!!

I am taking my group b strep swab this next week at my appointment. I’ll be 32 weeks. Shouldn’t it be done a little closer to labour? I feel like I’ve usually done it at 36 weeks. Anyways I’ve always been negative so hope I am again.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney i don’t think there’s a nation wide strict policy. Most OBs will do an induction or planned section. So technically yes we can but will always depend on who you get and whether they are advocate of natural births. Usually only after 38 weeks though, but my first I got the induction at 37+4 so yeah. 

@Reiko_ctu I’m pretty sure they usually do them closer to 36weeks. I know mine has been discussed for then. So many new things for me I don’t remember doing this with any of my previous babies, and I had to see an Insta reel of some lady (clearly exaggerating) saying they shoved it in her bum….now I’m super nervous.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney i don’t think there’s a nation wide strict policy. Most OBs will do an induction or planned section. So technically yes we can but will always depend on who you get and whether they are advocate of natural births. Usually only after 38 weeks though, but my first I got the induction at 37+4 so yeah.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I’m pretty sure they usually do them closer to 36weeks. I know mine has been discussed for then. So many new things for me I don’t remember doing this with any of my previous babies, and I had to see an Insta reel of some lady (clearly exaggerating) saying they shoved it in her bum….now I’m super nervous.

We do our own here which can be a bit tricky… just with the big belly in the way. You ha r to wipe the swab from the front to back and go a teeny bit inside your bum XD. Just less embarrassing to do it yourself.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So my BH are becoming super uncomfortable and every time we have sex and i orgasm now I’m getting a really strong BH that is so uncomfortable. Finishing just isn’t even fun anymore. The Bh make me feel sick and short of breath!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah not here either. Even with GD, one of the reasons for an early induction is a big baby, it’s in all the research papers, but it’s never been offered to me with 4 GD pregnancies! I think if baby is poorly is the main reason they’d induce earlier - like not growing properly or not enough fluid. But nope just having pregnancy ailments won’t get you an early induction here. They won’t induce even until 41 weeks. But my midwives will do membrane sweeps starting at 38 weeks. Which is better than nothing when you’re trying to get baby out.
> 
> taking evening primrose oil can help efface the cervix too I think!!
> 
> I am taking my group b strep swab this next week at my appointment. I’ll be 32 weeks. Shouldn’t it be done a little closer to labour? I feel like I’ve usually done it at 36 weeks. Anyways I’ve always been negative so hope I am again.


Here if ure having a healthy normol no complications pregnancy they won't induce untill ure 7 to 10 days over due. It used to be 14 days over due hence why I was induced at 42 with my second. 
But I think they have changed it to 10 days over now but I'm not a 100% on that. 
They don't induce here for big babies either. 
When u tell them u think ure baby is gonna be big they don't seem to care but I'm not sure it may be different with GD as wud be classed as a medical reason to induce early. But I've never had it so I don't know. 

Sorry about the braxton hicks hon mine definitely ramped up at 31 32 weeks ish.
And now when I get them which is every day and night I have to breath through some of them becuaee they can be painful. 
Ice been so constipated and I think that is irritating my uterus. 
I've manged to go now tho so we shall see. TMI lol. 

Well heartburn/acid reflux was a bitch all day yesterday and all night. Its nearly 6am and I've probably only had about half hour sleep. 
So think today will be a chill day. 

Getting nervous about tomorrow now. Just praying all goes smoothly and baby is healthy. 
Hope I get that morning call to go in.[-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Here if ure having a healthy normol no complications pregnancy they won't induce untill ure 7 to 10 days over due. It used to be 14 days over due hence why I was induced at 42 with my second.
> But I think they have changed it to 10 days over now but I'm not a 100% on that.
> They don't induce here for big babies either.
> When u tell them u think ure baby is gonna be big they don't seem to care but I'm not sure it may be different with GD as wud be classed as a medical reason to induce early. But I've never had it so I don't know.
> 
> Sorry about the braxton hicks hon mine definitely ramped up at 31 32 weeks ish.
> And now when I get them which is every day and night I have to breath through some of them becuaee they can be painful.
> Ice been so constipated and I think that is irritating my uterus.
> I've manged to go now tho so we shall see. TMI lol.
> 
> Well heartburn/acid reflux was a bitch all day yesterday and all night. Its nearly 6am and I've probably only had about half hour sleep.
> So think today will be a chill day.
> 
> Getting nervous about tomorrow now. Just praying all goes smoothly and baby is healthy.
> Hope I get that morning call to go in.[-o&lt;

So excited for you! Just heading to bed here, almost 11pm. Enjoy your chill last day before baby arrives - try not to be nervous - you’ve been waiting so long for this and you are ready! You will feel so good once baby has arrived xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Urghhh the weather is going to get hot again and I'm gonna be in hospital meant to be 27c ok Tuesday urghhh


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> So excited for you! Just heading to bed here, almost 11pm. Enjoy your chill last day before baby arrives - try not to be nervous - you’ve been waiting so long for this and you are ready! You will feel so good once baby has arrived xx


Thanks hon. I think my main worry is baby being healthy. I just want him to be healthy with no complications at all. Also worrying about him being big. 
I really don't trust the scan I think my bump is huge. Hope u sleep well hon


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well with baby no.5 I had static growth at the scan they said he was over 8lb 13oz which at my hospital is classed as a big baby. Even though I had already delivered a 8lb 15oz baby they said it’s likely the baby would get stuck so I was offered a section, induction or a sweep. I declined but said I’d have a sweep but I didn’t as it was to close to DD1s birthday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ive never had a group strep b test?! Sucky your BH ramp up during sex! I still don’t think I have any… if I do I haven’t noticed so I guess I don’t?! 

@Suggerhoney last chill day girl! You got this. All things point to baby boy being healthy and I’m sure they will keep a good eye on you with your history. Let’s hope you get your call early and things happen quickly so you haven’t got time to worry to much. 

eek first baby of the group!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney make sure you pack a bikini if it gets that hot! Those hospital wards can get pretty warm!!!!!! How’s your day going?


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all got back from the scan and she is an estimated 6lb10 and I'm only 35+1 that makes me happy. I no they cam be out but gives me hope she won't be too scraggly at 37/38 weeks Lol!! Xx will catch up with all later xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 scraggly…. Hahaha! She sounds like a good weight. Specially if you get your section a little earlier then she should be okies x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh is it also your big girls first day a high school? If so I hope she has a good day and your ok!


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies

sorry been a busy week and been trying to catch up with the thread,

@Suggerhoney How exciting that tomorrow’s the day, I hope all goes well for you and can’t wait to see baby pictures

@Catmumof4 Sorry you been poorly this week, glad your feeling better and sounds like a good weight

@Reiko_ctu Congrats on becoming an auntie, hope your sister and baby doing well, very good weight for 32 weeks so hopefully not to long in hospital 

AFM - feel like I’m so behind you ladies, your all close to popping out babies and I got till end of November, 28 weeks on Sunday so excited to get this far as was in hospital this week with reduced movements.. was so scared but luckily everything was ok.. think he might of changed positions that’s why he went quiet , actually brought a couple baby items this week still so much to do.. hope you ladies have a good relaxing weekend


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey @Penguin20 always lovely to hear from you. It’s super exciting to start buying stuff for baby. 3rd tri! Yay to that right! Sorry you had some reduced movements but glad all was ok! These babies do like to worry us! 

@Suggerhoney hows your day been????


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban It was her first day she came back loving school but deciding she doesn't like her siblings jeez the attitude :haha: it's a good weight so I'm happy with that! How was you day hun?

@Penguin20 only popping now because we r early your really not that far behind at all hun! Sorry you had the reduced movements but glad your reassured. How have you been feeling? Wahoo for third tri!! 

@Suggerhoney good luck for tomorrow babe hope u had a good Fay today!

I think I must be catching up on sleep I woke up at 7.15 back in bed for 11 and then didn't wake up until 4.30 and back in bed now! Woops Lol!! Feeling loads better tho!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
I'm sorry I've not been on all day. I didn't sleep hardly at all last night because my acid reflux was so bad and i cudnt stop peeing. So I ended up coming down stairs at 5am and I fell asleep on the sofa at around 8am ish and I've been asleep today until 2pm. 
Still feeling really tired now. 
But managed to have a shower and do my hair. 
I did a face mask and a foot treatment to make my feet nice and soft ready for those very ssxy stockings they make u wear lol. 
I can't stand how they feel against really dry feet it kind of gives me that nails down a chalkboard feeling. 
So wanted to make sure there nice and soft. 
Painted my toenails blue for boy and put glitter on top and did my finger nails with just the glitter. 
So all ready for baby now. 
Dh went to the shop and got our drinks and snacks and I've added a few more bits to the hospital bags. 
Now sat watching a movie then gonna head for bed. 
Very tired so hopefully will sleep tonight. 

Just hope there not busy up that hospital and won't get loads of womon in labour or emergencies. 
Really hope were not left all day waiting. 
I really want to go in early 
Buy we shall see. 

Will try and keep u all posted as much as I can.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck @Suggerhoney


----------



## Catmumof4

Good luck hunny @Suggerhoney you never no this time tomorrow you could be holding your precious boy have a great night xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 thats great she had a good day! Not so great about the attitude! Mine can be awful to each other sometimes! Drives me crazy. Had the MIL over today and eldest DS has a friend over to stay. Feeling tired but ok thanks love! You clearly needed a good snooze.

@Suggerhoney the reflux sucks! Must be a nightmare on top of just the normal pregnancy waking during the night. Glad you got to catch up a little today though. Sounds like you’ve had a lovely little pamper session too! Liking the blue toes.I have everything crossed that you’ll get in early and it will all work out ok. Please keep us posted when you can lovely! I know it’s gonna be a crazy busy day for you. Hoping you get a good rest tonight too! Big hugs xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney less than 24 hrs now! So excited for you! Can’t wait to see your little boy xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww thank you ladies. So touched with all these lovely messages. 
Will definitely try and keep u all posted. Gonna go bed soon and hopefully will sleep.
Much love to you all <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We’ll be waiting for your post of course but make sure you rest up xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Good luck @Suggerhoney so exciting


----------



## RachRav

Catching up!!!!! We’ve been in the process of selling our home. We close next week but still don’t have a home bought or a rental secured! There’s nothing available here. Definitely a sellers market. Hoping we can be settled SOMEWHERE before baby comes. I hit 29 weeks today. 

Truly can’t believe how far along everyone is! We have babies due this month . Just wow!


----------



## soloso

Good luck @Suggerhoney that suddenly seems to of come out of nowhere! Hope baby boy is safe in your arms very very soon xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies.
Slept OK ish. 
It's 07:25am. 
Not long woke up. Hopefully get a call to go in soon. Wud love a 8am call but can't see that happening. Hope they don't leave me waiting too long [-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney today is the day! Happy 37 weeks! Fill term baby! Eeeeeeek! Got all crossed you get the call soon lovely! Goodluck xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@RachRav happy 29 weeks! Hopefully you find somewhere soon so your all ready and settled in times for bubs


----------



## sadeyedlady

Best of luck today @Suggerhoney


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady happy 32 weeks chicken


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq 31 weeks girl! Yes!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban So excited to be in 3rd tri tomorrow, still feels a long way to go but still got lots to do plus work so Hoping that will pass the time, hope you are doing well?

@Catmumof4 I’m good thank you, been having heartburn at night randomly and the odd stretching pain in my belly, the only thing getting to me is being so tired.. this pregnancy definitely different to my first haha.. hope your doing well and glad you managed to get some sleep in 

@Suggerhoney Good luck for today :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh ladies
I'm so upset sat at home crying. There too busy and I'm 3rd on the induction list becuase the 2 ladies b4 me have been waiting since yesterday. They have had lots of womon come in in labour.
I now have to wait for them to call me at 6pm but they can't promise I can go In today.
So gutted


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fx they can get you in tonight but at least you should be front of the queue Tom. @Suggerhoney


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Fx they can get you in tonight but at least you should be front of the queue Tom. @Suggerhoney

Hopefully tonight hon I really don't want it to be tomorrow in so much pain and uncomfortable


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney thinking of you. I really hope they get you in today. Good luck!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@RachRav so good to hear from you. Hope you find a house soon. Just been through that myself, it’s so hard these days. 

@Suggerhoney that really sucks. Fingers crossed you hear back soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.. 
Just so upset right now. I've cried. 
I've geared myself up for today mentally and physically and been up since 6am. 
All ready to go and can't go. 
It's such a crap day it's so boring just waiting and not knowing even I will get to go in today. 
I really did not want to go past 37 weeks.
I'm so done right now.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney what time is it where you live now? Will they call and let you know either way by 6?


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> @Suggerhoney what time is it where you live now? Will they call and let you know either way by 6?


It's now nearly 5pm. She just said they will call at 6pm with a plan. 
I'm really not happy at all it's been a horrible day in limbo not knowing..
I'm gonna be so upsett if I can't go in at all today and have to wait untill tomorrow. Even then if they get more busy I cud be left waiting all day tomorrow and even Monday. 
I just feel so sad and disappointed


----------



## sil

Suggerhoney said:


> It's now nearly 5pm. She just said they will call at 6pm with a plan.
> I'm really not happy at all it's been a horrible day in limbo not knowing..
> I'm gonna be so upsett if I can't go in at all today and have to wait untill tomorrow. Even then if they get more busy I cud be left waiting all day tomorrow and even Monday.
> I just feel so sad and disappointed

I’m so sorry. That’s super frustrating. I hope they call with good news soon. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 I know what you mean. I feel like the third tri feels like your in a safer zone and it feels more real! Exciting! I’m sure with work and getting things ready it will pass fairly quickly. When do you plan on going on maternity?

@Suggerhoney oh honey!!!! I’m so sorry to hear this! Must be so so frustrating and upsetting thinking today was the day. Also mentally preparing for what lies ahead. I’m hoping they give you a clear plan when they call at 6pm. Big hugs lovely! Keep us updated on what’s going on. Be thinking of you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blimey bh have kicked it up a notch this afternoon. Ouchy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet did you get them in previous pregnancies?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet did you get them in previous pregnancies?

not in my first but I did with the next two. Been having them on and off for a few weeks now but it's usually two or three and then nothing. Think I may have done too much today and maybe not drunk enough.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet mine have been bad the past few days and I will say I’ve been dehydrated. Need to get more water in me… but I’m sleeping a lot so it’s hard to drink when you’re asleep XD

I had a dream last night I had the baby and she was 6 odd lbs and loved nursing XD and so cute. Hopefully that comes tru in 6-7 weeks!

my DH was looking at a video of our new niece and said it was getting him excited to have our own newborn again :). So sweet, he’s never said anything like that before!

I feel like this baby really doesn’t stop moving. Does anyone else have one of those?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu how is your sister and baby doing? This baby is very active too! And specially with some of his movements now hurting it uncomfortable


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney any updates? 

@Reiko_ctu yes! Sometimes I sit and she just goes wild. I love it though - let’s me know she’s doing well in there. Maybe I won’t love it as much in a few weeks when she’s bigger


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Thank you for all the messages.
I'm in hospital on delivery suite. Have a lovely room. I'm now number 1 priority.
I don't have a midwife yet but will get one at 8pm when they change shifts and the night staff come on.
We've not long got hear so just chilling at the moment.
And thought it was a great time to update.
Will keep u all as posted as I can.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby has been quiet today. Felt him loads in the night and at 6am but been quiet since. 
He is moving a bit now tho but he definitely been more quieter today. Hope he is OK


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> @topazicatzbet mine have been bad the past few days and I will say I’ve been dehydrated. Need to get more water in me… but I’m sleeping a lot so it’s hard to drink when you’re asleep XD
> 
> I had a dream last night I had the baby and she was 6 odd lbs and loved nursing XD and so cute. Hopefully that comes tru in 6-7 weeks!
> 
> my DH was looking at a video of our new niece and said it was getting him excited to have our own newborn again :). So sweet, he’s never said anything like that before!
> 
> I feel like this baby really doesn’t stop moving. Does anyone else have one of those?

I have a very wrongly baby. I think he is gonna be just like his big bro and end up flipping right up to the section. 

how is your sister and baby doing?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney that’s great news that your on delivery suite and that you’ve a fresh midwife! Hopefully they can get going with things. Your in!!!!! Baby boy should hopefully be here tomorrow?????? Oh my!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney that’s great news that your on delivery suite and that you’ve a fresh midwife! Hopefully they can get going with things. Your in!!!!! Baby boy should hopefully be here tomorrow?????? Oh my!


Thanks hon. Hope so. Can hear someone in labour. Lovely. 

Anyway took a last bump pic


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney lovely lovely bump! And the last bump picture! Next pictures will be baby boy!!!!! I remember going in to hospital with my first and hearing the other ladies in labour! Pooped my pants! Haha! But when you hear a lady moaning then a baby crying…. Amazing. You got this lady!!!! I’m super excited for you right now x


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladies glad everyone is well. Not feeling 100% tonight... can't really put my finger on It! Just bit sluggish hoping that is down to recovering from the bug!! Right now it's 10past 9 and the neighbours kids are kicking a ball against my fence and really resisting the urge to tell them to fuk off just want to sleep grr grumpy mama.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yay Sugger so glad it’s your time soon!! Your last bump shot looks lovely. Still gonna say 7lb1oz for weight for your boy!

My niece is doing well! Off the jaundice lights, really picking up her feeds by mouth and having some time free from the oxygen mask but still on it most of the time I think. My sister’s BP and kidneys look good so tonight or tomorrow she’ll be discharged! I think maybe 2 more weeks in the nicu for baby and then she’ll get to go home… I think it will be a shock for my sis and BiL when she comes home. BIL is not coping well with the tiredness currently and they have nurses taking care of the baby all night! They are used to sleeping in very late, my sis is a shift worker and on her days off just sleeps the whole day… anyways this is probably a bit of a kinder intro to new parenthood for them with a bit of help XD


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yay Sugger so glad it’s your time soon!! Your last bump shot looks lovely. Still gonna say 7lb1oz for weight for your boy!
> 
> My niece is doing well! Off the jaundice lights, really picking up her feeds by mouth and having some time free from the oxygen mask but still on it most of the time I think. My sister’s BP and kidneys look good so tonight or tomorrow she’ll be discharged! I think maybe 2 more weeks in the nicu for baby and then she’ll get to go home… I think it will be a shock for my sis and BiL when she comes home. BIL is not coping well with the tiredness currently and they have nurses taking care of the baby all night! They are used to sleeping in very late, my sis is a shift worker and on her days off just sleeps the whole day… anyways this is probably a bit of a kinder intro to new parenthood for them with a bit of help XD

 Fantastic news that they are both doing so.well. It does sound like they are in for a shock. Bye bye sleep.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 unleashe the pregnant woman fury on them and they won’t kick the ball at your fence anymore! Haha! I’ve been sick tonight and felt yuk but not in a bug way so I’m in bed. So tired too! It’s hard work being preggo! Hope you feel better soon lovely.

@Reiko_ctu well that’s great news that your sister seems to be improving. Baby sounds like she is doing well too! I don’t think your ever prepared for how tired you are with the first. I thought I’d be tired but man it’s so much harder! I used to feel so sick I was that tired.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i agree with @Reiko_ctu i think baby will be around 7lb 2oz! That’s my guess anyway!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ladies, you know I’ve been exhausted out of my mind from low blood pressure and restricting my diet so much with GD. I know you all are tired In third tri here too. 

my question is, what are you cooking? I still need to feed my lot supper every night and making spaghetti and ordering pizza is getting old haha. Any easy quick meals that won’t take too much energy to make?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies

So still not been started off. Was gonna be done at 11pm but there was a emergency so cudnt do it.
So midwife dimmed the lights and just said try and rest and that they probably will start me off in early hours of morning or morning. Tbh was OK with that because felt so tired.
Managed to have a little sleep but was woken by the emergency alarm. I've tried to go back to sleep but my reflux is so bad and so hard to get comfortable.
Dh is asleep in the chair.
So just letting him sleep. I've disturbed him a few times tho with the constant peeing.
It's now almost 4am.
I did get to go on the monitor and baby was fine.
She was gonna put the canula in my hand but then that emergency happened.
So still have to have that.
Not heard any more ladies in labour so hoping there quietening down now so I can get started off.
No idea if I will need the pessery or not but should get a internal to check as soon as they can start things.
So just kind of sat here waiting now.
Hopefully they can start me soon. 37+1 now and I've a feeling baby will be born today hopefully.

Thanks for the weight guesses ladies. I'm still thinking closer to 8lbs but we will see. Just praying he is healthy.
Oh and I can have a epidural if i want one. And gass and air when I need it too. Such a lovely midwife but they change shifts again at 8am and I hope I don't get that stern old school one I had with Tommy. She wudnt let me have the gas and air and I was having painful contractions every 2 mins.
So don't want her. Hope I get someone nice and compassionate.

Hopefully my next update will be to say they have given me pessery or are breaking/have broken waters.


----------



## MrsKatie

I’ll be stalking, Sugger! Good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Great news about ure neice hon. My lilly was born at 35+4 because of pre eclampsia and was 5lbs 7oz. She spent 18 days in NICU. Was horrible going home without her but I cud sleep. 
Hope she can go home ASAP.

@Catmumof4 
Oh man that wud bug me too hon hope they stopped in the end. 


Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> I’ll be stalking, Sugger! Good luck!!


Thank you hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney sorry you’ve been delayed, hope you can get a bit of rest before the big show starts! You need to tell DH before induction to advocate for you to have the gas and air if you say you want it. Don’t let the midwives not let you have your choice of pain relief especially as its something you can access at any point! It’s not like, oh it’s too late for gas and air like that happens with epis or meds sometimes! Geez!


----------



## soloso

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay ladies
> 
> So still not been started off. Was gonna be done at 11pm but there was a emergency so cudnt do it.
> So midwife dimmed the lights and just said try and rest and that they probably will start me off in early hours of morning or morning. Tbh was OK with that because felt so tired.
> Managed to have a little sleep but was woken by the emergency alarm. I've tried to go back to sleep but my reflux is so bad and so hard to get comfortable.
> Dh is asleep in the chair.
> So just letting him sleep. I've disturbed him a few times tho with the constant peeing.
> It's now almost 4am.
> I did get to go on the monitor and baby was fine.
> She was gonna put the canula in my hand but then that emergency happened.
> So still have to have that.
> Not heard any more ladies in labour so hoping there quietening down now so I can get started off.
> No idea if I will need the pessery or not but should get a internal to check as soon as they can start things.
> So just kind of sat here waiting now.
> Hopefully they can start me soon. 37+1 now and I've a feeling baby will be born today hopefully.
> 
> Thanks for the weight guesses ladies. I'm still thinking closer to 8lbs but we will see. Just praying he is healthy.
> Oh and I can have a epidural if i want one. And gass and air when I need it too. Such a lovely midwife but they change shifts again at 8am and I hope I don't get that stern old school one I had with Tommy. She wudnt let me have the gas and air and I was having painful contractions every 2 mins.
> So don't want her. Hope I get someone nice and compassionate.
> 
> Hopefully my next update will be to say they have given me pessery or are breaking/have broken waters.

Good luck! I hope today is the day :) hopefully they will get you started very shortly now and atleast you got a little rest in before the big event hehe x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I guess that late into the day it’s better to get some sleep so your a bit more rested rather than starting it off a night then labouring on no sleep. Fingers crossed your new midwife is a lovely one. Never understand a horrible midwife. It’s sounds promising that baby boy will be here today if they can get you started this morning. Glad DH has been able to stay with you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.

So I am 1 to 2 cm dilated but cervix is still a bit long and back so just had the pessery and now sat on monitor and then were free to wonder about etc.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney it’s all go then!! Hopefully the pessary does it’s job. When will they examine you again?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fx the pessary kick starts things.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban My last day will be 37+1, it was originally supposed to be 38 weeks but had some holiday to take so thought go a week earlier, I’m working from home and everyone keeps saying I should work till I pop but it’s been a tougher pregnancy and I want a couple weeks to just relax and not worry or stress about work. How are you feeling ?

@Suggerhoney how exciting things are finally getting started.. good luck


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 I’ve actually also had people ask why I don’t work till end since I’m working from home. They don’t get it’s still exhausting and draining. I’m looking forward to just waking up without pressure of work and truly resting.


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney any updates? At least you can start fresh this morning and not have to worry about laboring through the whole night hopefully. Hope you are well hun


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney glad the pessary is in, no.going back now!!

@Reiko_ctu so glad your sister and baby are doing well! Must be so horrible leaving without a baby but as you say it's a much gentler intro to parenthood lol

@Mummy2Corban Oh I'm so sorry you've been unwell, not like you! Hope your feeling better today hun! 

@those who work tell them to do 1... if u need a break from thinking about work etc then who r they to say?!

I'm feeling less off today thank God but really starting to worry about the toll this is having on my body! Sorry for the Tim but I got piles recently and they are now bleeding, I have almost no control of my bladder now and when the spd pain flares when I stand or sit I leak every time iv gone through so many pads!! I have spd in both hips so waddling like a penguin and no idea how I'm going to get to my consultant appointment tomorrow which is in the top corner of the hospital and no childcare so my Partner can't wheel me in! Hmmmm lol xx


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq Its so frustrating hearing it, I’m so done with work but got 2 months left yet :( and since I been pregnant I feel like things that wouldn’t normally get brought up are getting brought up like simple mistakes or chance to blame someone.

@Catmumof4 Im so sorry your having more trouble, just seems like your not getting a break at all, hope all goes well with your consultant if you manage to get to the corner of the hospital lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I can’t believe how strong the nausea has returned ladies. Can barely function again :(. Going to have to start ordering my groceries because even getting to the shop is just too much.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq When are you finishing up? I've decided to go down to 3 days/week until I have to finish in 6 weeks (we can't work later than 38 weeks). People think it's easier working from home when pregnant bit I strongly disagree. At least if we were in the office there would be less distractions

@Reiko_ctu Sorry your sickness is back. You're having an awful run of it. Eyes on the finish line though! We're nearly there!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 i agree that you need sometime to relax and just clear your mind. Those last few weeks are hard going and on top of that you won’t get much rest once baby is here! I’m ok thanks… I’m tired and ache but ok!

@daniyaaq you need some rest so defo have the time off and make the most of taking it easy! Sometimes people don’t engage there brains!

@Catmumof4 ah hun! Sounds like your really struggling! Big hugs for you…. It can’t be easy. I feel a similar way with my body feeling more uncomfortable the more babies I have had. And seeing as you have things on top of pregnancy to cope with you must be struggling. Hopefully your consultant will agree to bringing your action forward??? Surely they can’t expect you to go on much further like you are?? 

@Reiko_ctu im sorry your feeling this way. Nausea sucks. With DD2 I had nausea/sickness till about 34 weeks had a few weeks break then it returned with vengeance. I’m now getting nausea but I think that’s just if I eat and seeing as I’ve not much room it makes me feel yuk. Hopefully it’s just a blip and it calms down again for you!

im hoping that the radio silence from @Suggerhoney means she deep into labour!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu happy 32 weeks


----------



## Catmumof4

@Penguin20 I had visions I was going to have to crawl in but luckily my partner has come up with a plan thank God!! 

@Mummy2Corban Thank u babe for understanding it is shit! I would pay for them to do it next week but that's too early so week after would make me happy. My ideal date would be the 16th or 17th cos that's my birthday! I just really don't actually no how I will cope I can't move around at all so it's not an emotional or mental thing me saying that it's physically incapable of living so I hope they listen to me!! I'm nervous they will try fob me off but that ain't happening 

@Reiko_ctu I'm so so sorry the nausea is that bad can the Drs not do anything to help you!? Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Penguin20 I had visions I was going to have to crawl in but luckily my partner has come up with a plan thank God!!
> 
> @Mummy2Corban Thank u babe for understanding it is shit! I would pay for them to do it next week but that's too early so week after would make me happy. My ideal date would be the 16th or 17th cos that's my birthday! I just really don't actually no how I will cope I can't move around at all so it's not an emotional or mental thing me saying that it's physically incapable of living so I hope they listen to me!! I'm nervous they will try fob me off but that ain't happening
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I'm so so sorry the nausea is that bad can the Drs not do anything to help you!? Xx

Oh they just all keep suggesting going back on diclectin. My DH wants me to as well. But honestly it doesn’t help and makes me more tired, and I can barely get out of bed as is. The other day I stayed in bed till 2 and went back to bed at 10!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hoping @Suggerhoney has had the baby by now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 you gotta go in strong lady! Don’t let them fob you off. If it’s getting impossible to do day to day tasks and your quality of life is dramatically declining then they can’t expect you surely to carry on for much longer? And if your 37 weeks then baby is full term?! Let us know how it goes lovely,

@Reiko_ctu that’s not good…. If it’s not helping and makes you tired then it doesn’t seem worth taking?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

If @Suggerhoney had the peasant this morning you would hope baby is here if not close to being here!!!! First baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> If @Suggerhoney had the peasant this morning you would hope baby is here if not close to being here!!!! First baby!!!!!!!!!!

Yes I hope it’s not a days long induction… that would be so terrible! Hopefully things went quickly as her body has done it many times before!!

I’m curious what my 4th labour will be like after my 2nd was 90 mins and 3rd was 2 hrs.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu is that from first contraction???


----------



## Catmumof4

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh they just all keep suggesting going back on diclectin. My DH wants me to as well. But honestly it doesn’t help and makes me more tired, and I can barely get out of bed as is. The other day I stayed in bed till 2 and went back to bed at 10!

That sucks so bad! Damned if u do and damned if u don't! I really hope it eases up for you x

@Mummy2Corban yh I'm going to try hun iv read that this can get worse so I'm scared for that aswell and if I'm honest I don't have a quality of life!

I really hope sugger is cuddling her baby by now or if not very soon is! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady I’m taking 2 weeks annual leave at 35 weeks and officially starting mat leave at 37weeks. I’m so looking forward to it. So tired especially now that insomnia has hit. 

@Reiko_ctu i feel you about nausea, I never stopped meds but it’s ramping up. Considering going back on ondansetron have the prescription already.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu is that from first contraction???

Yes lol! My 2nd was born in the car so we stayed home for the third but we could’ve made it to the hospital because we actually had a bit more time with her!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @sadeyedlady I’m taking 2 weeks annual leave at 35 weeks and officially starting mat leave at 37weeks. I’m so looking forward to it. So tired especially now that insomnia has hit.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i feel you about nausea, I never stopped meds but it’s ramping up. Considering going back on ondansetron have the prescription already.

Yeah I guess between 28-36 weeks the hormones ramp up again… so brings back the nausea for some. I had a good run being off meds from maybe 22-26 and since then it’s just started slowly ramping up. And now I honestly feel like I’m in first tri again… in that spot where it’s about to get really bad and you know it’s coming. I can still function a bit and it’s not as bad as needing to be bed ridden or else I’m vomiting everywhere, but combining it with all the other challenges of third tri it’s making life extremely difficult. I’m going to do everything possible to get her out by 38 weeks so I only have 6 weeks of this left… but now the fall responsibilities are picking up, where we’ve got places to be so more driving and drop offs and a few co-op teaching responsibilities. No idea how I’ll do it.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah I guess between 28-36 weeks the hormones ramp up again… so brings back the nausea for some. I had a good run being off meds from maybe 22-26 and since then it’s just started slowly ramping up. And now I honestly feel like I’m in first tri again… in that spot where it’s about to get really bad and you know it’s coming. I can still function a bit and it’s not as bad as needing to be bed ridden or else I’m vomiting everywhere, but combining it with all the other challenges of third tri it’s making life extremely difficult. I’m going to do everything possible to get her out by 38 weeks so I only have 6 weeks of this left… but now the fall responsibilities are picking up, where we’ve got places to be so more driving and drop offs and a few co-op teaching responsibilities. No idea how I’ll do it.

having other children while pregnant is so hard isn’t it. I actually decided to ask my kids teachers not to send them home with homework because I just can’t keep up with everything. Third tri is hard. 

I’ve got to see midwife Tuesday and now OB wants to see me Wednesday. I’m going to also be really asking for an induction after 37, I’m over this. I feel bad for it but think it will be best for Bub, this last week I’ve really struggled to eat let alone anything else.


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm so sorry your both struggling! My 6 here at home has been impossible! At least 4 are at school from tomoŕrow and hopefully after 1pm I can take my 3 yr old to visit her new nursery! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu are they very intense then? I found my shorter labour much more intense than my longer ones! I wonder if it will follow suit? My girls came much quicker than my boys.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i think it’s worth asking for an early induction if your not feeling so great! Pregnancy is a long run as it is let alone when you’ve not had a easy time of it. 

@Catmumof4 keep us updated about your consultant appointment!

@Suggerhoney im hoping all is ok and baby boy is here! And your both safe and sound!


----------



## playgirl666

I have heard from @Suggerhoney will let her update :) x


----------



## daniyaaq

Can’t wait for @Suggerhoney update, we have our first baby


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So so crazy we have our first baby!!!! It feels so long ago but then also feels like yesterday we were all in the first tri!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> So so crazy we have our first baby!!!! It feels so long ago but then also feels like yesterday we were all in the first tri!

I know, everytime I feel overwhelmed that’s it’s taking too long I remind myself at some point I had 20weeks to go and here I am now.


----------



## soloso

Agreed! I am so happy to be 30 weeks today meaning only 9 weeks left for me. To say how quickly the 6 week school holidays just flew by, my boy will be coming before I know it! 

Last stretch now, we can do this :D x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso you know I kept saying about once the 6 weeks holiday is done I’ll be 36 weeks and boom! Here we are!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban omg happy 36 weeks


----------



## soloso

Yes it seems like yesterday I was saying when the hols are over it will only be 9 weeks to go, and now suddenly we are here?! So crazy. 
Congratulations on 36 weeks you are so close now x


----------



## daniyaaq

Loving all this positive energy, really needed it today.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! Seems crazy! I think next week I’ll start thinking about setting up baby boys crib etc! To think I’ll be classed as full term next week is crazy!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm dying for an update. 

Gosh it's 26 degrees today and I'm a hot mess. Can't wait to finish work, get out of the car and get showered.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Harley-Oliver 
Sunday 5th September 2021
10:18pm
Very painful labour and epidural didn't numb me down there so felt everything. 
I will do a birth story when I feel a bit better and not so shaky and sore. 
He was only 7lb 3oz looks so teeny and cute.


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney he is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney massive massive congratulations! All that worry and he is perfect! Absolutely amazing! And a lovely 7lb 3oz!!!! Sorry the epidural didn’t work. I hope your both ok! Look forward to a birth story when your ready. Any baby pictures in the mean time are more than welcome! Makes me feel all gooey! Congratulations again girl xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

<3<3<3Oh Sugger...Huge congratulations!!! Harley-Oliver is absolutely so cute and adorable. Sorry the birth was painful, I hope you can manage some rest and heal quickly. Well done you!! He is here! Sending love and gentle hugs <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. Will get lots more pics. I can't stop staring at him. He likes being cuddled. 
Just so so thankful.
Hope to update more soon. The after birth pains this time are insane. I can't believe I actually have that done feeling but definitely not wanting to go through that again. All will be revealed when I do birth story


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Congratulations, he is so cute.. looking forward to hearing the birth story.. so glad he was on the smaller side for you :)


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney hes just precious!!!! Congrats hun. That sounds like a difficult birth but I’m so proud of you. How exciting to have the first baby of the thread here!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congratulations and well done @Suggerhoney


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney oh congratulations he looks so so cuddly and gorgeous.


----------



## soloso

Congratulations!! He is so precious. Sorry to hear it was a rough birth but soo pleased he is finally here safe sound and healthy!!! Hope you recover quickly xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu are they very intense then? I found my shorter labour much more intense than my longer ones! I wonder if it will follow suit? My girls came much quicker than my boys.

Oh yes super intense!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu at least it’s over quickly though! Maybe another swift one then?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney still can’t believe baby boy is here safe, sound and healthy!!! Yay Mumma!

feels so much more exciting for us ladies knowing this is coming for us all so soon!

@Catmumof4 how did today go??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you ladies. Will get lots more pics. I can't stop staring at him. He likes being cuddled.
> Just so so thankful.
> Hope to update more soon. The after birth pains this time are insane. I can't believe I actually have that done feeling but definitely not wanting to go through that again. All will be revealed when I do birth story

So happy he is safely here and you're getting snuggles! It's kind of nice to have the done feeling although it may get forgotten in a year or so... sorry it was a rough induction. Likely your body just wasn't ready for labour but when it's better for them to be out you just have to do it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban yes the nice thing is once I feel transition I know it’ll be minutes before baby comes… well so far at least. We’ll see how this one goes - could be a different experience!

32 week bumpie. Feeling huge but I know I’ve got a bit more room to grow looking at my almost-40 weeks pics from baby 3! She was 7-6 at 39+6, so hoping even if this baby is big I can get her out a bit early and she won’t be much bigger than that!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu its just that unknown that I hate! Seeing as your babies have followed suit hopefully this one will too. You look amazing! One beautiful bump. I think you forget just how big a bump can get.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I commented on the September thread but my biggest congratulations again! Gourgeous pics

Those who were saying about the 6 weeks holiday at the time it felt sooo long but looking back and it seems to have flown LMAO how does that work? 

@Reiko_ctu what a gourgeous bump congrats for 32 weeks yesterday!

@Mummy2Corban wahooo 36 weeks babe 1 week to full term!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! And as usual you didn't forget about me :hugs::friends:
SO as for me I had consultant appointment today which was super eventful!! I totally broke down because of the issues iv been having (sod, fibro, pain induced incontinence, swelling, itching mental health and so much more) I just can't do anymore, my daughter asked if I didn't love her because I couldn't walk her in for her first day back and it just broke me. Well she called for mental health specialist (kim) who iv had a great relationship with and just opened up about everything. They are sending a special request through to the main mental health team and when they get the reply will be scheduling me in for next week!!!! It's open atm as to wether they want me to have the elective section I wanted or if they want me to have a mechanical induction. I just said whichever way just get the baby out safe. Only downside is I didn't get a answer today and have to wait for a phone call which will send me doolally lol!!! Sorry for the long post! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

36 week bump


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban lovely bump and live the cat in the bath. Lol. 

@Catmumof4 I hope they get things sorted for you ASAP.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 well definitely an eventful appointment. I’m glad you got your point across and I’m glad they’ve taken you seriously! Must be a proper struggle for you right now. Bit frustrating you haven’t heard anything back but I guess they’ve a few messages to pass on that it may take a little while. As if it could happen next week!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my!!! Baby no.2 maybe here next week!!!!! Hopefully they still agree with your planned section. Are you ok with an induction if that’s what they offer?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet haha! He always follows me in the bathroom as he wants me to turn the tap on for him!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban love that 36 week bump! Looks just the right size for a lovely sized bub!! 

24 days till October and then the babies will just start one after the other! @Catmumof4 you'll have to get us through the rest of September till then by having yours!!


----------



## daniyaaq

eeek only 24 days. I need to start ordering baby bits


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> eeek only 24 days. I need to start ordering baby bits

What are you needing?

I’ve washed and sorted all my newborn and 0-3 month clothes and given some to the thrift store/my sister because I can’t believe how much I had. Absolutely silly. Got paci’s and a baby bouncer, so just need swaddles and burp cloths still. I can’t decide whether to get a few nice ones or ask my friends to borrow theirs since it’s last baby!

has anyone seen those zip up swaddles that have the baby arms up? I’m interested in one of those. I never swaddle my babies for long though, only a few weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> What are you needing?
> 
> I’ve washed and sorted all my newborn and 0-3 month clothes and given some to the thrift store/my sister because I can’t believe how much I had. Absolutely silly. Got paci’s and a baby bouncer, so just need swaddles and burp cloths still. I can’t decide whether to get a few nice ones or ask my friends to borrow theirs since it’s last baby!
> 
> has anyone seen those zip up swaddles that have the baby arms up? I’m interested in one of those. I never swaddle my babies for long though, only a few weeks.

Wasn’t going to get a car seat but I decided to as the one I have wouldn’t last me till baby can use a booster. Also need blankets and clothes. Literally have no boy clothes, only kept 2 special blankets after DD2 so need a few more. Still going back and forth about a change table/bath - I would want one that’s a combo otherwise get a chance basket only. 

think that’s the main important things plus baby care things.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Wasn’t going to get a car seat but I decided to as the one I have wouldn’t last me till baby can use a booster. Also need blankets and clothes. Literally have no boy clothes, only kept 2 special blankets after DD2 so need a few more. Still going back and forth about a change table/bath - I would want one that’s a combo otherwise get a chance basket only.
> 
> think that’s the main important things plus baby care things.

Yes realistically you should get those things, you may only have 6 weeks! Can you order all that stuff in lockdown? I read something like even delivery is only essential items.


----------



## daniyaaq

I need a push to order online. I really would prefer to buy in store but probably unlikely.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu my babies have ranged from 8lb 2oz to 8lb 15 iz so I just expect this baby to be another 8lber! I have seeen those swaddles with the little arm bits. They look very sweet. I’ve never swaddled as our babies usually sleep in with us so I feel they may get to hot snuggle up to me being swaddled.

I use muslin squares and I still had some left over from Cooper and Huxley so I just bought one new packet.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes realistically you should get those things, you may only have 6 weeks! Can you order all that stuff in lockdown? I read something like even delivery is only essential items.

lol saw my midwife today and said I may only have 5 weeks, like I get I’m unusually sick but surely they wouldn’t induce at 36 weeks right. Bub measurements all below 50th percentile mostly 23rd percentile and some 8th. BP still creeping. Was already scheduled to see OB tomorrow so she didn’t really do much than regular check, fundal still measuring 2weeks behind.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq will they give you some more growth scans to see what’s going on with him? I guess they could induce at 36 if they were very concerned??! 5 weeks you’d be around the same time as me if they did!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have bearly bought anything as we had it all already. Its been a bit boring. Just got a going home out fit and a few new baby grows. We are well stocked up on size 1 Nappies now though as been buying some each week. Will start on size 2 now.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq will they give you some more growth scans to see what’s going on with him? I guess they could induce at 36 if they were very concerned??! 5 weeks you’d be around the same time as me if they did!

It seems like if there’s serious concerns for baby health I can see 36 being ok but so far I honestly think I’m just sick. Personally don’t believe baby is that small, plus looks like he’s still growing so it hasn’t stalled. i definitely think I’ll get more growth scans, they typically do every fortnight.

I’d be more comfortable with an induction at 37 for Bub sake.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> We have bearly bought anything as we had it all already. Its been a bit boring. Just got a going home out fit and a few new baby grows. We are well stocked up on size 1 Nappies now though as been buying some each week. Will start on size 2 now.

you had the right idea. I actually had thought of buying bits and pieces each pay but everything happened and I just couldn’t be bothered. Now I’m going to be running around like a headless chicken :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq well if his still growing then yes hanging in to 37 weeks is definitely worth waiting for just so his a bit more ready! I got a crib and bouncer from Amazon as it was to cheap not to and the same as the pushchair it was too cheap not to. I’ve just gotten a few sleepsuits and bodysuits in up to a month and then a bit more in 0-3 months. Oh I got a few new blankets too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet that’s why we found out what flavour baby was so it was a bit different. With my others I only bought a few bits so as much as not knowing is exciting not much goes on while waiting. This time I’ve actually been able to buy things for the right sex! So it’s been a lovely experience.

go you on buying your nappies and stocking up. I got a few free newborn size ones so that’s all I have right now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet that’s why we found out what flavour baby was so it was a bit different. With my others I only bought a few bits so as much as not knowing is exciting not much goes on while waiting. This time I’ve actually been able to buy things for the right sex! So it’s been a lovely experience.
> 
> go you on buying your nappies and stocking up. I got a few free newborn size ones so that’s all I have right now.

We did it with ds3 and really helped spread the cost when you go through so many when they are little. At leastvds3 only wears them for bed now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. Feeling a more human today. Still sore but I know it will take time to heal. I have grazes down there but no tears. 
Baby is doing great. I try to sleep when he does. He had me up at 11pm 2pm untilll 3pm and then was up again at 5am then slept till 8am.
We may be able to go home alot earlier than planed. 
I really hope so because I can't see much of DH becuase he has to look after Tommy and take lilly and jj to school and pick them up. 
Covid has made things so hard. 
I feel so alone up here. I've really had to push past the pain and just get on with it. There so short staffed here. 
So glad I was induced when I was and it was only a day later. 
Other womon on the list were delayed 4 days and some more. Its just so hectic. Sections have been postponed too. Just so many womon having babies right now. 

@Reiko_ctu haha oh gosh hon I definitely feel done I was scared I wudnt but I do. To traumatic too painful. 
Feel complete. 
Don't miss being pregnant one bit.


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## topazicatzbet

Glad you are doing well and yay for going home earlier. He is so scrumpy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney he is just beautiful! What a little poppet! Grazes are still so sore though! Must be so difficult not having the visitors and extra help. Sounds like you got induced at the right time if they are so busy. So glad his here and you haven’t had to wait. What have they said about you escaping earlier than planned? Hopefully if your both well enough to get out of there you’ll be better at home with the extra help?! Big hugs lovely lady xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet yeah I can see why people do it. My DS3 is in nappies and if I ask him to do a wee he does one but hasn’t quite got it on his own so I’m going to TRY if he will over the next few weeks so it’s one less nappy to change. If not I’ll try again once baby is a bit bigger.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> View attachment 1101931

So squishy!! So glad you healing up all good.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Suggerhoney said:


> View attachment 1101931

He is just beautiful


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Aww look at him, so glad your feeling better and fingers crossed for going home earlier than planned.. makes me excited for my time.. only 12 weeks to go haha 

@daniyaaq Im glad I’m not only one who been putting off the shopping..only brought some outfits and new steriliser few weeks ago because DH was like let’s get something.. I want to shop so bad but keep putting it off


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 well definitely an eventful appointment. I’m glad you got your point across and I’m glad they’ve taken you seriously! Must be a proper struggle for you right now. Bit frustrating you haven’t heard anything back but I guess they’ve a few messages to pass on that it may take a little while. As if it could happen next week!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my!!! Baby no.2 maybe here next week!!!!! Hopefully they still agree with your planned section. Are you ok with an induction if that’s what they offer?

Yh I'd be ok with that! I spoke to Kim this morning they want me to attend an appointment on Thurs evening to discuss it all again but I'm really anxious about it. I also said I'm worried about time because I have to isolate for 3 days before and she said it could be as early as beginning of next week! Only issue is my partner has decided to go really closed and off with me. We had a really great evening last night we actually proper spoke for the first time in forever and I woke up in such a good mood pain was lowest it's been in forever then bam hit 3pm and he's just barely said a word to me. Even admitted he's being a penis but not changed. Just feeling really upset right now tbh xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney He's just the cutest ever! Look at those cheeks!! So adorable and it's great you should be able to go home sooner just make sure they don't miss anything with baby cos there too busy! 

Thank u everyone for your concern for me. 

With regards to buying bits I made sure she got everything purely cos she's the last. I usually just use bibs but I got some Disney muslin squares this time! And had most things from when I had Bonnie! 

@Mummy2Corban Your bump is beautiful like always!!! Xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Sorry you're going through that. OH and I are going through something similar at the minute. And it somehow seems to make all pains and aches worse. Hope things improve for you


----------



## Catmumof4

sadeyedlady said:


> @Catmumof4 Sorry you're going through that. OH and I are going through something similar at the minute. And it somehow seems to make all pains and aches worse. Hope things improve for you

I'm so sorry you are too... why are men such poo heads at times, especially when they know how much pain or how uncomfortable we are x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 wow that’s quick then! I can see why your anxious but if it gets things moving and you can regain some kind of normality then it’s got to be worth it. Sorry about DH specially as you’ve had such a good chat about things. Hopefully he will snap out of it.


----------



## sil

Had my routine appointment today and my belly is measuring at 25 weeks even though I’m 29 weeks. My obgyn said that normally it would be grounds for a growth scan but since I have one booked in 3 weeks with the MFM already that I can just wait. Of course now my nerves are high again that she’ll be back down in a low percentile. This has been a mentally exhausting pregnancy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> Had my routine appointment today and my belly is measuring at 25 weeks even though I’m 29 weeks. My obgyn said that normally it would be grounds for a growth scan but since I have one booked in 3 weeks with the MFM already that I can just wait. Of course now my nerves are high again that she’ll be back down in a low percentile. This has been a mentally exhausting pregnancy.

Ah that is worrying and exhausting dealing with that. Hopefully she keeps growing steadily for a few more weeks until she’s at a healthy stage to come out!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I’m not surprised you feel exhausted. What a stressful time. I’m surprised they wouldnt scan you seeing as you’ve got to wait 3 weeks to see the MFM. Big hugs lovely!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hows things? What’s it like being on the ward in this heat? Have you heard anymore about escaping?

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## daniyaaq

Uneventful trip to OB….well for me anyway. I need someone to stop this dizziness and low BP. 

got to do another scan, she reckons baby isn’t growing or I’m losing weight. My weight hasn’t changed in last 4 weeks. Another set of bloods to trace any viruses on me. Then back to her again in 2 weeks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sil they can't be too concerned or they would have scanned you sooner. It could be they way she is laying. I had that with ds1. 

@daniyaaq it's most likely you losing weight with all what you are going through. 

Well ds1 starts high school today. I can't believe how grown up he is now. 
Another day for me driving around in my car in 27 degree heat.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq low BP sucks! When will they scan you? Hopefully all is ok! At least with a scan and bloods you’ll know more. 

@topazicatzbet ahhhh! Goodluck to your DS! Feeling for you in this heat!


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet i suspected as much or a combination of both. My fundal hasn’t changed but I don’t trust that as much. 

@Mummy2Corban I’ve got to do it earlier next week Thursday. That would give exactly 2weeks between scans. 

my manager has been amazing. Said I can use my sick leave if I want to leave early. Usually they don’t count pregnancy as sickness lol!! Going to definitely consider that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i guess also if they think baby may be early then that’s another thing to consider about having some time off before baby. You need a bit of a breather and some chill time. It’s great your manager has recognised this and has offered you sick leave


----------



## Catmumof4

sil said:


> Had my routine appointment today and my belly is measuring at 25 weeks even though I’m 29 weeks. My obgyn said that normally it would be grounds for a growth scan but since I have one booked in 3 weeks with the MFM already that I can just wait. Of course now my nerves are high again that she’ll be back down in a low percentile. This has been a mentally exhausting pregnancy.

That's awful practice! If they do a scan now then it would help your anxieties!

@daniyaaq hopefully it's just baby changing position I really feel for you in this weather with all that going on! 

@Mummy2Corban how are you? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 im ok thanks lovely! Waddling like a proper preggo! Haha! Really feeling like I need a good nights sleep but I suppose that’s just a dream!!! How’s you? Things any better today with DH?


----------



## playgirl666

Get my induction date tomorrow, I'm hoping and praying they will book me in tomorrow and do it around 37 weeks again, fingers crossed x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Get my induction date tomorrow, I'm hoping and praying they will book me in tomorrow and do it around 37 weeks again, fingers crossed x

Oh my another baby on the way. How exciting, fingers crossed they give you a date.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 all crossed they give you a date tomorrow! Specially if it is at 37 weeks! That’s not far away!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay for getting a date. @playgirl666 

Well I know it's super hot but I have been working in a lovely area today. Can't complain too much when this is my view between visits.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet what a view hey! Can’t complain when your looking out onto that!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

I have been moved to a room of my own in the birthing centre and it's so nice. Free TV and a bug Dison fan so not feeling the heat thank God. Was very hot on ward yesterday. 
Unfortunately I can't go home no because Harley needs 5 days of monitoring becuase of my meds. 
He's doing really well his monitoring is all normol. We're on day 3 today so hopefully home no later than Friday. 
The hot weather will be gone by then too so its prob best I'm in here while it's so hot. 
I still haven't had a poo since giving birth so have alot of upper tummy pain. I'm only on one codeine tablet every 6 hours. Hopefully I can go soon and it will ease that pain. 

Sorry to those still pregnant in this heat it's horrible. 

@sil 
Hope she keeps growing hon and can be born at a time which is safe. 

@Catmumof4 
Sorry ure partner is being a poo head. 
Have u decided to go for induction now so u can have baby earlier?

@playgirl666 
Hope u get ure date hon and hope its for when u want. 

So the hospital is still manic. So many babies just been and being and about to be born. The poor staff are rushed off there feet. 
Inductions and some elected sections still running behind so I'm glad I was done when I was even tho I had to wait a extra day and night. 

Harley is really chilled and the midwifes keep saying how good he is and how cute he is haha. Only 3 days old and already getting the ladies attention hahaha:rofl:

I tried one of the first size baby grows on him and it absolutely swamped him. Way to big so I did right packing tiny baby. 
Even that is a bit big on him but I'm glad beciase it means it will last for a while. 
So hard to know what to pack for them when u don't know how big they will be. 
But glad I guessed right.


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies, I will update tomorrow, Im guessing he's gonna be around 5ib tomorrow, I really am struggling in this heat :( I can't sleep at night but hopefully it's gonna get cooler from tomorrow! Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed for Friday, I only brought 3 outfits so far size 0-3 months, my DH thinks we should go smaller but I’m convinced I’m going to have a 9lb baby this time.. not sure why lol 

@playgirl666 snap on not sleeping, heat and being uncomfortable, hope all goes well tomorrow 

AFM - I’m just tired from the heat and not sleeping as just can’t get comfortable or I just randomly wake up every hour to wee or because i just don’t go into a deep sleep so every noise wakes me up so that’s been fun, also been getting bad like stretching/cramps that go through my stomach to bottom or my back just randomly happens 

Hope you ladies all doing ok, sorry to anyone having a bad time the moment


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 im ok thanks lovely! Waddling like a proper preggo! Haha! Really feeling like I need a good nights sleep but I suppose that’s just a dream!!! How’s you? Things any better today with DH?

Things have been a bit better today thank God!! Haha women have sleepless nights before they have the baby, men don't know how easy they get it!!



playgirl666 said:


> Get my induction date tomorrow, I'm hoping and praying they will book me in tomorrow and do it around 37 weeks again, fingers crossed x

Fingers crossed for you hun!!!! 



topazicatzbet said:


> Yay for getting a date. @playgirl666
> 
> Well I know it's super hot but I have been working in a lovely area today. Can't complain too much when this is my view between visits.
> 
> View attachment 1101983

Oh that's gourgeous!! What a view!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I would prefer a section but if they say only if induction then I would take that reluctantly! 
Glad he is so well behaved for you and you got such a wonderful room!

@Penguin20 sorry your so uncomfortable does a good bath or lie down help? 

As for me I have my interview tomorrow and I'm soo nervous!! They said I should get my reviewed date tomorrow but I don't know! Its shocking how fast this has all come about and they're putting an emergency team together to do it so I don't have to worry about it getting cancelled or pushed. It's 4pm tomorrow so got allll day to worry


----------



## Penguin20

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I would prefer a section but if they say only if induction then I would take that reluctantly!
> Glad he is so well behaved for you and you got such a wonderful room!
> 
> @Penguin20 sorry your so uncomfortable does a good bath or lie down help?
> 
> As for me I have my interview tomorrow and I'm soo nervous!! They said I should get my reviewed date tomorrow but I don't know! Its shocking how fast this has all come about and they're putting an emergency team together to do it so I don't have to worry about it getting cancelled or pushed. It's 4pm tomorrow so got allll day to worry

Im not really a bath person, sometimes have one on the weekend which is nice but maybe try having one more regularly, laying down helps at the beginning but then I just get uncomfortable again 

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, I hope the day goes quick and 4pm comes round fast


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sorry haven’t read up ladies, just got back from mw. 

BP is only 85/50 but she said nothing to be done but electrolyte drinks, but sugar free ones because of the GD of course. 

bump is measuring on track if a tiny bit small so that makes me feel better about how big my belly looks!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney thats amazing you have your own room and a fan to yourself. Sorry you can’t go home yet but I guess it’s best to make sure all is ok. Hopefully just 2 days left. First poo is the worst!!!! Hopefully it’s not to bad when you do go. He sounds like a proper tiny little man! Super cute!

@playgirl666 eek! You get to see little man again. Another baby incoming very soon!

@Penguin20 im feeling you on the sleep department. So uncomfortable! Everything hurts and I swear this baby loves snuggling my bladder. Haha!

@Catmumof4 you know this!!! My DH doesn’t hear any of mine waking up! At least when baby is here you can get a bit comfier In bed! Late appointments suck! Sounds like they are really on the case. It’s good because you can’t go on like you are. 36 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu at least bump is measuring as it should. I felt the same feeling as though I was huge but I’m measuring my weeks


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq are you eating? I’m not gaining any weight but I probably only get 1500 calories a day in when I need more like 2000 :/. Between the nausea and heartburn and the crap feeling of low BP it’s likely just a calorie intake thing and baby is getting what he needs. Good luck for your scan though. 

@topazicatzbet that is an absolutely gorgeous area! You guys have some beautiful places in the UK. Hope to travel there some day!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Harley has just been weighed and he was 7lb 3oz at birth and now he's only 6lb 6oz and there a bit worried.. 
Got someone coming to talk to me in a moment.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yeah I’m probably not eating as much as I should. I’ll be glad if next scan shows baby is growing that be a relief. I can wait 5 more weeks


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Harley has just been weighed and he was 7lb 3oz at birth and now he's only 6lb 6oz and there a bit worried..
> Got someone coming to talk to me in a moment.

Aw I’m sorry. It can be normal for them to lost quite a bit of weight in the first few days before they start gaining again. My midwives always tell me to watch for enough pee and poo diapers most importantly! And your milks probably just coming in yesterday/now if you’re BF? I’m sure he’ll pick up weight this next week!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Some idiot came to our small town from the city against the rules and now he’s tested positive. These people take things too easy, small towns have it hard, one trip to supermarket and you exposed the whole town, ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Aw I’m sorry. It can be normal for them to lost quite a bit of weight in the first few days before they start gaining again. My midwives always tell me to watch for enough pee and poo diapers most importantly! And your milks probably just coming in yesterday/now if you’re BF? I’m sure he’ll pick up weight this next week!!


I'm not breastfeeding hon. I can't because of my immunesuppresent medication.
So he Is formula fed.
Mine do normally lose a little bit but normoly only 2 or 3oz.
They said it may be a case that he just isn't a very hungry baby. 
But we don't want him losing any more because that cud indicate a problem.
Just hoping he has gained a little bit when they weigh him next. 
Not sure when that will be but I'm guessing tomorrow. 
So fingers crossed he doesn't lose anymore. 
He is so teeny I'm scared I'm gonna break him. 
He's very chilled tho so thats good. 
I don't know how this fares with us going home now. I guess if he puts on a bit then we can still go home as planed but if he loses anymore I can see us staying in all over the weekend. 
The whole birthing centre is full now with post natal womon and babies so I don't know how that will work of any womon were planing to give birth here because its full. There's no room on the ward and now no room here. Delivery is absolutely choco block too it's madness.

App all hospitals are like this. Guess u have to expect it when there was a lockdown. 
Inductions and planned sections are delayed. There only seeing people actually in labour or really serous emergencies it's absolutely bedlum. Never known it like this.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 34 week bump, got scan etc at 9 x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney bless your tiny little man! Hopefully just a blip and he gains some weight?! I guess they will weigh him again soon to see what’s happening?! How are you feeling? 

@playgirl666 lovely bump! Goodluck for your scan


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Ure so tiny hon. Hope ure scan goes well keep me posted. 

@Mummy2Corban 
There gonna weigh him again later tonight hon and providing he hasn't lost any more then he is fine and we will probably be going home tomorrow. 

Took this just now. So in love and feeling so blessed. He's such a good baby.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney he is so yummy! Hopefully he will have put on by tonight so you can both go home tomorrow. Your pictures reminds me that I don’t have a teddy for this little man!


----------



## playgirl666

Had my appointment today, the consultant said baby is so low down that she thinks I will go natural, so in 2 weeks time at my last scan they are gonna do a sweep and if that don't work then they will book me in, he was 4ib 1, 2 weeks ago but only 4ib 7 today xx


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban haha I don’t get why babies just love playing on the bladder especially at night, I think the other night I went toilet 3 times in the space of 10 minutes and they were proper long wees like how is that physically possible lol 

@Suggerhoney he is so cute, hopefully his weight is ok and you can go home tomorrow 

@playgirl666 how exciting they will be doing a sweep in couple weeks


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 so looks like bubs will be a teeny one? Great news if a sweep can get you going but at least you know that induction won’t be far behind if it doesn’t.

@Penguin20 hahaha! You know this! I feel like I’m 50/50 sleeping/weeing at night! Hahaha!


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @playgirl666 so looks like bubs will be a teeny one? Great news if a sweep can get you going but at least you know that induction won’t be far behind if it doesn’t.
> 
> @Penguin20 hahaha! You know this! I feel like I’m 50/50 sleeping/weeing at night! Hahaha!

Haha sometimes think when it’s a 3am wee if I should just sleep in the bathroom knowing I’ll be back in there within the hour haha


----------



## sil

@Suggerhoney hes so sweet. It’s making me so excited to meet this baby!

@playgirl666 getting close now! I’m glad your scan went well. Do you have any names yet?

@Penguin20 ugh I feel the same way about sleep. I’ve turned into the lightest sleeper tossing and turning and peeing

@Catmumof4 good luck with the interview! How did it go?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil tossing, turning and peeing….. hahaha!

@Catmumof4 yes! What did they say?


----------



## playgirl666

We are calling him raiden :) x


----------



## Catmumof4

@sil and @Mummy2Corban Thank u so much for thinking of me. The interview went really well (I didn't cry so bonus!) I went through everything was really hones. There was a Dr (lead mental health specialist in the county!!!!!), perinatal mental health lady and Kim the specialist midwife! They were all so lovely and gently asked questions so it felt more like just a review then an interview! The dr leading it was so kind and got me on some tablets to help me sleep right away (took one 20 mins ago and seems to be doing the trick already!), wants me to have an ecg because of the amount of medication I'm on, explained sadly Sophia will prob have to go to nicu for withdrawal of the meds and that I was right to have concerns and the hospital should have done more to support me then just throwing more and more medication at me. She has helped me to cut out on the worst ones so fingers crossed a week to stop some of the addiction!! But she totally agrees a section by no later then 37 weeks. She came off the call and wrote the recommending letter straight away and now the second hard bit of waiting for a call to say when it will be. I have to have 2 sets of steroids, ecg, pre op bloods, covid test, 3 days of isolation and a partridge in a pear tree before section in a week!!


----------



## Catmumof4

playgirl666 said:


> Had my appointment today, the consultant said baby is so low down that she thinks I will go natural, so in 2 weeks time at my last scan they are gonna do a sweep and if that don't work then they will book me in, he was 4ib 1, 2 weeks ago but only 4ib 7 today xx

Must be so scary but at least a teeny gain is a tiny silver lining! You got this mama xx

@Penguin20 I HATE the need to pee every 3 mins I can't get out of bed cos of the pain so I have a tendency to hold until Evelyn decides to randomly wake up then ask my partner to help me but a couple times I have had very near accidents! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 you must have been super brave to get through all that without crying! Can only imagine how your feeling. Sounds like you had a great team to talk things through with. I’m sorry Sophia may have to go to nicu but i guess that’s the best place for her if they are concerned?! Well at least you now know that your going to be done in a week. You can recover and baby can be monitored. You’ve a whole lot of stuff to do in a week!!! Eek! Did you say you mum or mil is having the littles when you go in?

happy 36 weeks girl! The finish line is in sight!!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Catmumof4 so glad you have a plan and not long to go now. Hopefully this last week will fly by but also make a big difference for baby.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban thanks babe!! I'm very excited/nervous the call with the date is going to take ages to come in!! My mum should be with the kids it's going to be interesting haha!! It was hard but they were supportive and as u said if she has to be there then at least she is in the best place x

@topazicatzbet Thank you hun yh I'm hoping it will because there is soo much to be fitted into such a little time frame! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 hopefully they won’t leave it too long seeing as you’ve a few things to get do before the big day. I can understand the nerves lovely! You got this! Come on baby girl!!!!!

@Suggerhoney have they weighed baby boy again? How did it go?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 so glad it went well. One more week to go and you will have bub


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney hope the next weigh in went well. 

afm, 39 days until my 38 week sweep! Cannot wait.


----------



## daniyaaq

These babies will be here soon and I’m here for it. 

my sweet lovely friend has offered to buy baby bits and organise my hospital bags because I just can’t do it. It’s taken a load off for me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> These babies will be here soon and I’m here for it.
> 
> my sweet lovely friend has offered to buy baby bits and organise my hospital bags because I just can’t do it. It’s taken a load off for me.

That's wonderful. What a good friend!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you so much everyone for your support it really means a lot to me!

@Reiko_ctu hopefully that will fly by and sweep will work it's magic!!

@daniyaaq what a lovely friend you have there!!! That will be a relief for you!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

My Birth Story

So as u all know I was booked to be induced on Saturday 4th September. I had to wait for a phone call with a time to go in.
It got to 11am ish and no call and my anxiety was through the roof.
So I phoned them and the lady was lovely. Said she wud chat with the doctors and call Me back in half hour but did warn me they were very busy as loads of womon in labour and emergencies.
She called back a hour later and told Me I had to wait for them to call me again at 6pm.

Was a really long boring anxious day. It got to 6:15pm and no phone call so I called them. Was told they was just about to phone me but said its still manic so wud have to wait. I explained how anxious I was and how I was told I had to be induced no later than 37 weeks as stated by my liver consultant.
She looked up the letter sent by my liver consultant and said we do really need to get u in and get things going. In the end she just said come up. She warned I may be put on the ward and I may not get a midwife right away because of how busy they are but explained if I was In at least they can monitor etc.

So by 7pm we were up the hospital. Had to wait in the small waiting room in delivery but only about 15 mins' and I was told they had a delivery suit free but wud have to wait for a midwife. Was took around to my suite and we made ourselves at home.

At about 9 pm after the night staff came in we met my midwife who was lovely.
She told me she was looking after another lady but wud start the induction at 11pm.
However a massive emergency happened so was told to get some sleep and they will start the induction as soon as they can.
Didn't sleep well but at 6am the induction was started and the pessery was inserted. I was then strapped to the the monitor.
Thinking nothing wud happen for ages and looking forward to getting off the monitor so we cud go walking and go to the canteen.

But within minutes of the pessery going in I was in the most worst pain EVER' It was constant pain. Felt like I was being sliced open in my lower belly and also felt like my spine was being ripped out. New something was wrong so pressed buzzer.
I was in so much pain I cudnt get any relief at all.
Turned out the pessery had made me hyper stimulate.
They gave me gas and air which didn't do anything.
And they took the pessery out again.
It took over a hour for my uterus to calm down and by that point I was having contractions.
I had to have the epidural because of the hyper stimulation and when that kicked in it was bliss. My uterus calmed right down and I just continued to contract.
Cervix was checked around 9am and I was 3cm so broke my waters. Contractions had settled and it took ages for them to start again' but when they did they were huge contractions and got close together quickly.

By 5pm I was 4cm and in established labour.
The epidural started to wear off and I started feeling pain down there. Next time I was checked I was 5cm.
Then the pressure down there was getting so bad and cud feel it in my butt and vjjj.
Had to go back on the gas because I cud feel it all. 9:30pm I was 10cm but told to hold off a hour from pushing.
But my body held off for as long as it cud but I cudnt hold it anymore. She said just go with it so we started pushing.
Forgot how tireing the pushing part was.
I kept being sick all throughout labour because my acid reflux was so bad so I kept being sick was horrible.
Felt him come down and cud feel his head was pushing right down on that bit between vjj and butt. The pressure was INTENCE.

And at 10:18 pm on Sunday 5th September he was born and put strait on me.
Best feeling ever I cried tears or joy and relief that he was finally here.

Then it all happened and I started hemorrhaging badly. This was just b4 the placenta. The buzzer was pressed and everyone came running in the room.
I lost a unit and a half of blood and it brought everything back from dd Birth.
I was so scared.
But thankfully the midwife managed to stop the bleeding and the placenta came out in one piece.
And thankfully I didn't need to go to theatre.
That's what I was really scared about.
I had some drip up that helped my uterus to contract back down but that was causing so much pain that I had to have the gas again
Once the drip was over tho it was alot better.

So yeah that's about it really.
Established labour was 5 hours and 18 mins but I was in early labour from 7am that morning.
Did feel everything with the pushing because my epidural only numbed my back and stomach but not down there.
So the pushing part was painful. Felt like he was never going to come out.

Was so looking forward to the tea and toast after. But I was so sick because of the acid that I cudnt even drink the tea or eat the toast.
But I did have some the next morning.

So yeah was traumatic but worth it.
We haven't rulled out ever having another.
But I know I'm not young even tho I feel young. But I'm 42 in December and if I was to come off the mini pill I wud want to wait until Harley was at least over a year old.
And I will be coming up to 43 by then so I know its unlikely.
But u never know.

They had the oldest womon give birth last month. The oldest one so far at my hospital was 48 but now that's been beaten.

Last month a lady gave birth and her pregnancy was a shock because she thought she had cancer like her mum. Who had died from cancer. So this womon thought she was dieing from cancer but turned out she was pregnant.
She is 54 years old.
Yes 54 just wow.


----------



## Penguin20

@Catmumof4 so glad everything went well and you had a good team to talk to, hope your not waiting for a call to long 

@Suggerhoney wow what a birth story, glad it all worked itself out in the end and fingers crossed not long before you get to go home 

AFM - I fell out of bed last night, my daughter snuck in bed with us and I was too tired to put her back in her bed so just left her and didn’t realise how little room I had and just rolled, it hurt but luckily landed on my knees and hands.. what are these nights turning in to haha I didn’t even need to wee at the time for once lol


----------



## soloso

Wow @Catmumof4 so just one week to go?! How exciting!

I ended up in triage last night with reduced movements. The ctg monitor was happy enough with me but when the midwife looked at it she did say there wasn’t a massive reaction to movements, so when he kicked there wasn’t much of an acceleration in his heart rate. When I was watching the monitor I really didn’t think it was changing at all with his movements so now that is playing on my mind and I wish they’d of invited me back to do it again to double check :( however they did refer me for a scan tomorrow, because even though he did some kicks on the monitor, it was not his usual movements at all. So glad I will get some reassurance tomorrow and I will mention the heart rate reactiveness when I’m there. I’m also really glad they are checking fluid levels cos so many times I have wondered if I could be leaking fluid but pretty certain it’s pee, but will be good to confirm that!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney thanks for sharing your birth story with us lovely! And what a birth story it is. Sorry the epidural didn’t fully work for you. And it must be super scary bleeding after specially if you’ve experienced it before. Is the drip you had the one they want me to have? That also doesn’t sound very pleasant. How’s baby boys weight?

@daniyaaq what a mega friend you have!!!

@Reiko_ctu 39 days! Fingers crossed that sweep gets it going!!!!

@Catmumof4 keep us updated!!!!!!

@Penguin20 sorry you fell out of bed!!! At least you landed on your hands and knees….. how annoying though seeing as you didn’t need a wee! Hehehe!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso sorry about his reduced movements and glad you have a scan tomorrow. 

I was going to ask about reduced movements…. I usually have a very active and strong boy in my tummy. Like if I ever stop and think have I felt him his usually kicking and pushing and it’s actually quite painful. Today he seems quiet?! I have felt him move but not as much and mainly not as strong? I have the midwife in a bit so I guess I can see what she has to say?! But I’m hoping from now until then he perks up. Gonna try drinking some fizzy and see if that makes him dance.


----------



## soloso

Mummy2Corban said:


> @soloso sorry about his reduced movements and glad you have a scan tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to ask about reduced movements…. I usually have a very active and strong boy in my tummy. Like if I ever stop and think have I felt him his usually kicking and pushing and it’s actually quite painful. Today he seems quiet?! I have felt him move but not as much and mainly not as strong? I have the midwife in a bit so I guess I can see what she has to say?! But I’m hoping from now until then he perks up. Gonna try drinking some fizzy and see if that makes him dance.

I was questioning myself for hours. After a couple of hours I decided to make tea and go to bed and thought I’m probably imagining it, but at bedtime he alwaysss goes wild, I can see my tummy moving and he proper wriggles around, but instead over quite a few hours I just got the odd little kick. Because that is not his usual at all they had me go in. It’s not about feeling Nothing at all, it’s if there’s a change in what’s normal for your baby. So if your worried, get checked! 

I am always apprehensive to call but with my daughter, after days of questioning myself I went in and she was delivered a few hours later cos her heart rate was not stable and they weren’t happy with it. So if something is not right for you just give them a call they should always see you for reduced movements xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks ladies I’m very grateful for her. I feel much better knowing it’s getting done somehow. 

@Suggerhoney what a story, bet you glad it’s all over. I saw a lady on Instagram who’s 62 and pregnant, I couldn’t imagine doing that. 

@Mummy2Corban hopefully midwife checks you. Reduced movements are such a worry. 
I had opposite problems today, baby was overly active it was making me nauseous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So he's just been weighed again and is now 6lb 5oz so he's lost another oz. .
There still letting me go home and we have to stick with the every 3 hour feeding.
If he loses anymore weight the we both will be re admitted to hospital.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney yay for going home. Hope little man gains weight for you soon.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney Thank you for sharing your birth story. Are you worried about little man's weight?

@Penguin20 omg I hope the jolt wasn't too bad for you or bump!! 

@Mummy2Corban If ever worried about movements go in! It's ALWAYS best to be safe then sorry!!

As for me no phone call yet! Was so hoping it would be this morning which is stupid midwives don't do anything on a schedule :haha: would they ring on a weekend do you think? Just thinking if I don't get a call today and they don't do weekends they are pushing it for time? Xx


----------



## Penguin20

@soloso Sorry about the reduce movements, hope all is well at the scan 

@Mummy2Corban Hope all ok and hope midwife visit can reassure you, hate having reduce movements 

@Suggerhoney glad you get to go home and hope little mans gains weight


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso I’m going to go to the midwife and see what she has to say. He is definitely quiet today… like I say he has moved but not a frequent and not bery strong movements. Your right though! I hate calling things like this through I always feel like a pain in the arse but you really shouldn’t. I’ll update after the midwife


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sorry to hear he has lost another oz but at least they are letting you home. Hopefully with a feeding schedule he will start popping the weight back on.

@Catmumof4 im unsure about weekends?! You would have thought that with wanting to get you in before 37 weeks and having to self isolate etc they would be on the case of getting it sorted?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 ive got the midwife shortly so i shall see what she says


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry to hear he has lost another oz but at least they are letting you home. Hopefully with a feeding schedule he will start popping the weight back on.
> 
> @Catmumof4 im unsure about weekends?! You would have thought that with wanting to get you in before 37 weeks and having to self isolate etc they would be on the case of getting it sorted?!

I know they have to coordinate a whole team of people so might be stuck doing that? But I just want to know now lol x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 i would definitely ring them myself, sometimes these things just become another piece of paper on a pile waiting for someone to attend to. Just call and say given you have all these things to do prior you just need to know asap


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Suggerhoney glad you get to go home. Is he taking the right amount of oz he should be? 

@daniyaaq glad you have a good friend to help you out. 

@soloso hope the scan goes well and you can relax a bit then. 


AFM just seen the midwife all good. Little dude is still breech as I thought. 
Due phone call with consultant on Monday and she said they may give me a date then. Not gonna get my hopes up though as I would have thought it would be nearer the date.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ahh all these dates you ladies are getting… we’ll be starting the baby train on this thread soon! I guess there are still a few September mamas in the other thread to go before we get going here :)

@Suggerhoney i know a friend who had to do the pessary twice and both times it was agony for her and she ended with a section. Third she just opted for a elective section. I think pessary inductions are a lot worse to experience than just pitocin. You are a strong mama, I’m sorry that birth story wasn’t as easy as it should’ve been!

@Mummy2Corban im sure your little guy is just having a rest. Meadow is the same, she honestly barely stops moving so when she actually does I have to stop and really focus cause I’m so used to her moving. She’s so sensitive though, 99% of the time if I put my hand on my belly she will wake and wiggle. Doesn’t bode well for her sleeping patterns when she’s out! She’s the 4th, doesn’t that mean she needs to be a good sleeper for me lol!?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ahh all these dates you ladies are getting… we’ll be starting the baby train on this thread soon! I guess there are still a few September mamas in the other thread to go before we get going here :)
> 
> @Suggerhoney i know a friend who had to do the pessary twice and both times it was agony for her and she ended with a section. Third she just opted for a elective section. I think pessary inductions are a lot worse to experience than just pitocin. You are a strong mama, I’m sorry that birth story wasn’t as easy as it should’ve been!
> 
> @Mummy2Corban im sure your little guy is just having a rest. Meadow is the same, she honestly barely stops moving so when she actually does I have to stop and really focus cause I’m so used to her moving. She’s so sensitive though, 99% of the time if I put my hand on my belly she will wake and wiggle. Doesn’t bode well for her sleeping patterns when she’s out! She’s the 4th, doesn’t that mean she needs to be a good sleeper for me lol!?!

I ve had 3 rubbish sleepers so think I'm due a chilled out 4th that sleeps well. Lol


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> @Catmumof4 i would definitely ring them myself, sometimes these things just become another piece of paper on a pile waiting for someone to attend to. Just call and say given you have all these things to do prior you just need to know asap

SO I rang them and not happy there's been no one there all day. All day hanging by the phone for nothing!! The midwife on day assessment unit was so rude and harsh aswell. So been sat in tears cos I now have the whole weekend to worry about it :cry:


----------



## Catmumof4

topazicatzbet said:


> @Suggerhoney glad you get to go home. Is he taking the right amount of oz he should be?
> 
> @daniyaaq glad you have a good friend to help you out.
> 
> @soloso hope the scan goes well and you can relax a bit then.
> 
> 
> AFM just seen the midwife all good. Little dude is still breech as I thought.
> Due phone call with consultant on Monday and she said they may give me a date then. Not gonna get my hopes up though as I would have thought it would be nearer the date.

They may be giving dates for situations like breech early because of how crazy busy they are glad baby is doing well x



Reiko_ctu said:


> Ahh all these dates you ladies are getting… we’ll be starting the baby train on this thread soon! I guess there are still a few September mamas in the other thread to go before we get going here :)
> 
> @Suggerhoney i know a friend who had to do the pessary twice and both times it was agony for her and she ended with a section. Third she just opted for a elective section. I think pessary inductions are a lot worse to experience than just pitocin. You are a strong mama, I’m sorry that birth story wasn’t as easy as it should’ve been!
> 
> @Mummy2Corban im sure your little guy is just having a rest. Meadow is the same, she honestly barely stops moving so when she actually does I have to stop and really focus cause I’m so used to her moving. She’s so sensitive though, 99% of the time if I put my hand on my belly she will wake and wiggle. Doesn’t bode well for her sleeping patterns when she’s out! She’s the 4th, doesn’t that mean she needs to be a good sleeper for me lol!?!

Sorry to say my 4th is my worst sleeper still at nearly 6 yrs old lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> SO I rang them and not happy there's been no one there all day. All day hanging by the phone for nothing!! The midwife on day assessment unit was so rude and harsh aswell. So been sat in tears cos I now have the whole weekend to worry about it :cry:

Sorry you are being messed around. 


I ve just booked santa for all my boys. So excited. We didn't do anything last year because of covid other than wave at the santa that drives around the village so ds3 is gonna love it. We are going on a river cruise with santa.


----------



## Penguin20

@Catmumof4 luckily I landed on my hands and knees so think bump was ok, just hurt my leg. I’m sorry you been sitting by the phone all day for nothing and now have to wait all weekend.. I don’t get some
People need to be rude it’s a stressful time as it is for you.. hope your ok

@Reiko_ctu My DD is and always has been a terrible sleep.. she such a night owl.. don’t get me wrong she turning 6 and we do have good nights much more often but we still get the bad ones lol, hoping this little man will be more content.

@topazicatzbet Santa cruise sound so exciting, I love doing Christmassy things with my DD especially when it involves Santa 

@Mummy2Corban hope all went ok at midwife


----------



## Catmumof4

OMG I GOT MY DATE!!! I just got a call at 9pm! So the 16th!!!! Got to have steroids Sun and then Mon have second steroids, bloods and covid swab then isolate until the day!!!! Omg I'm so excited!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Catmumof4 said:


> OMG I GOT MY DATE!!! I just got a call at 9pm! So the 16th!!!! Got to have steroids Sun and then Mon have second steroids, bloods and covid swab then isolate until the day!!!! Omg I'm so excited!!!

 Yay so glad you got your date and can now focus on relaxing.


----------



## Catmumof4

topazicatzbet said:


> Yay so glad you got your date and can now focus on relaxing.

Thank u hun I'm so excited/nervous lol!! Off on one of our random travels tomorrow- bull ring in Birmingham Disney cafe, disney store and Disney section in Primark. Will be in heaven and got to get 2 bits I forgot from my bag x


----------



## soloso

@Catmumof4 amazing! So pleased for you :dance:

@Mummy2Corban how did the midwife go? Hope all is well


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope all is OK @Mummy2Corban


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 so so pleased you got your date. Bring on baby!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank yooouuu rented a wheelchair so having my last day out today im very excited! Pain was soòoo bad last night. I had a bath that made things worse surprisingly which sucks. 

@Suggerhoney hoping your just quiet because of all the baby snuggles!! 

After iv had Sophia I will be on fb more then here if u still haven't joined please add me I'm catx thurlow and I will add you to the group!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet littke monkey still bring breech! You thought he would be though didn’t you? Hopefully your consultant will give you a date on Monday. I really want to book a Santa visit soon as I’m sure things will get booked up quickly!!!!

@Reiko_ctu you would think she would be the best sleeper but you never know! I’d say my no.3 was my worst but now sleeps like a log! My no.5 still has nights when he doesn’t sleep through!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 yes Mumma!!!! You got a date…. Less than a week! How exciting is that? Did you say you usually stay in a few days after too? I’m loving that your getting out on an adventure today! Sounds like a whole lot of Disney! Haha! Have a super lovely day xx

So when I was waiting for the midwife I got some real strong kicks from little man. I voiced my worry and the midwife said if your worried/concerned then to call up and go in. His been active all night and is now so I’m unsure why he was quiet yesterday?! All was ok with the midwife he is ROP and head down but not engaged one bit. I’m sure I’m going to go MLBU as the midwife said you trust your body after 5 babies so do what I feel like I need to and if the drs are right and I do bleed then the midwives are all trained and delivery suite/theatre is literally down the corridor if I had problems. I’m really wanting a relaxed atmosphere and not to be on delivery suite so I think midwife led is the way. His measuring36 weeks so looks like an 8lber at birth like my others. See the midwife again in 2 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and this weekend I’m gonna get stuff out the loft and start getting things ready!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet littke monkey still bring breech! You thought he would be though didn’t you? Hopefully your consultant will give you a date on Monday. I really want to book a Santa visit soon as I’m sure things will get booked up quickly!!!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu you would think she would be the best sleeper but you never know! I’d say my no.3 was my worst but now sleeps like a log! My no.5 still has nights when he doesn’t sleep through!

Yep I was pretty sure he was still breech from where I found the hb with my doppler. She originally said he was head down and 3/5th engaged which shocked me. Then she got the doppler out and agreed with me he is breech. 

I was planning on booking the light railway santa but its been booked up for weeks so I ve been waiting for them to release the dates at a farm that has a train ride too but they have changed it this year and its just a santa grotto so managed to find this river cruise that sounds good. 

Glad your little monkey woke up and is moving well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet the midwife thought this one was breech for a brief moment! But she has this little tiny scanner thing and she used it and baby is defo head down. Well I guess your were prepared for him to still be breech. 

The river cruise with Santa sounds lovely! A little bit different to the usual Santa’s grotto. We have a train something similar to the polar express but it’s usually booked up extremely quick. I defo need to have a look and see what’s on though.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i hope you and little man are home safe x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban great news about baby perking up for you… those quiet days can be disconcerting!! And about the midwife led unit. That’s so great. I hope you have a lovely birth. Not long now till your due date!! Have fun getting all ready for baby this week!! I want to but I know my big girls will jump in the crib and baby bouncer if I put them up too early so I’ll wait till I’m closer to your stage too XD. I did all the clothes already and have a big bag for the thrift store - I’ve accumulated way too much after 3 girl babies! Especially because 2 of them were summer babies so they’re the wrong season!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu its the first time with this baby that I’ve had a quiet day since he became a proper little dancer. Hopefully we will get through the next few weeks with him dancing and not being quiet. DD2 helped me put up the next to me crib. DH hasn’t been back from work for long so I’ll get him to go into the loft tomorrow. It’s amazing how many clothes and stuff you end up keeping! Always a shame when the seasons don’t match. My girls were different seasons. Just looking at all the teeny clothes makes me feel so gooey!


----------



## playgirl666

I have had a sharp stitch like pain under my bump all day, think its round ligament x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu its the first time with this baby that I’ve had a quiet day since he became a proper little dancer. Hopefully we will get through the next few weeks with him dancing and not being quiet. DD2 helped me put up the next to me crib. DH hasn’t been back from work for long so I’ll get him to go into the loft tomorrow. It’s amazing how many clothes and stuff you end up keeping! Always a shame when the seasons don’t match. My girls were different seasons. Just looking at all the teeny clothes makes me feel so gooey!

My 3 year old is going gaga over the little clothes we washed. “Oh mummy this is sooo pretty, we have to keep it! I just love this and that” haha. 

I absolutely cannot wait to have a little bub to fill out those clothes!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu its super cute isn’t it! Any teeny clothes that baby grows out of DD2 pinches for her babies!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all @playgirl666 Sorry about the pain! We are all struggling this time round! Get better soon hun!

@Reiko_ctu my kids would just jump on everything aswell it's such a pain!!! On the bright side I did manage to do my hospital bag! I had got everything and it was all in the general vicinity of the bag but not in it :haha: and washed all the car seat covers! I think I'm ready now lol!

@Mummy2Corban it wasn't the best day out if I'm honest, it was ok but I was in a lot of pain, there were thousands of people every where and turns out I'm far too independent for being pushed in a wheelchair

4 days to go!!!! Can't wait. Got to go have my first set of steroids today ouchy!!! See my nan who is sadly waiting away and I'm so heartbroken. It's going to be so so sad seeing her like That!! And round the corner from me is a baby and toddler table top sale! Hope you all have fantastic day aswell xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 sorry it wasn’t the best day but I guess at least you got out. Hospital bag all packed!!!!!! Exciting! Where abouts do they give you the steroid injection? Table top sale sounds good! 

I’m sorry to hear about your nan. It’s never easy seeing someone like that. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 35 week bump :) 
@Catmumof4 thank u for the well wishes, hope ur OK? I bet ur getting really excited now! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 what a lovely bump! Happy 35 weeks! Not long for you either!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 sorry it wasn’t the best day but I guess at least you got out. Hospital bag all packed!!!!!! Exciting! Where abouts do they give you the steroid injection? Table top sale sounds good!
> 
> I’m sorry to hear about your nan. It’s never easy seeing someone like that. Big hugs to you xx

Steroid is at the top of the thigh/bum and hurts so bad it's awful, yh glad it's done now bag is always one of them things I wonder if I have anything!! My nan was so frail and I kissed her cheek when I left said the usual love u nana, she sat back in her comfy chair sighed and said I love you too dear don't ever forget that :cry: omg it took everything I had to get out the house without crying but my grandad saw, luckily he don't do emotions so i could compose myself before facing the kids. Table top sale was good got lots bits for Evelyn so that was a win. Hope your ok x



playgirl666 said:


> Here's 35 week bump :)
> @Catmumof4 thank u for the well wishes, hope ur OK? I bet ur getting really excited now! Xx
> 
> View attachment 1102107

I am really excited but the days are seeming to drag even tho I'm keeping busy! Hope your feeling better today


----------



## daniyaaq

Been cramping with BH for last 4 hours. Not close together and definitely under a minute. As much as I feel done with pregnancy I really hope this isn’t doing too much to my cervix, still wee bit early for Bub.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Been cramping with BH for last 4 hours. Not close together and definitely under a minute. As much as I feel done with pregnancy I really hope this isn’t doing too much to my cervix, still wee bit early for Bub.

Hope it is just bh. Have you been drinking plenty. I know the other week I had a bad do with bh and it was cos I hadn't drunk enough and been really active. 

I'm starting to get really uncomfortable now. My hips and back are preventing me from sleeping and now my feet are swollen. (BP and pee all fine on fri). Hopefully just 5 more weeks to go.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I couldn't resist ordering a Halloween costume.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 that sounds painful! Not pleasant but I guess needs must hey! So you’ll have another tomorrow and then go into isolation until the big day??? 

so sorry about your nan. It’s really awful seeing someone like that. Big hugs lovely.

@daniyaaq hows things now?? Do they check your cervix at your appointments?

@topazicatzbet im feeling you in that. I feel like such a granny getting up and down. I also think baby must lay on a nerve at times as I get awful painful shooting pains usually down my leg when I’m walking???

that Halloween pumpkin suit is the cutest!!!! Another thing I need to think about! Getting Halloween outfits!!!! Haha! Add it to the ever growing list!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Been cramping with BH for last 4 hours. Not close together and definitely under a minute. As much as I feel done with pregnancy I really hope this isn’t doing too much to my cervix, still wee bit early for Bub.

I agree… so ready to be done but need to keep bub in for a few weeks longer for the best health. My sister was a l&d nurse for years before peds and she said most of the time, a 39 week baby is really optimal. Even 37/38 are not as good as feeding and can be more difficult babies. But I’m hoping for 38 weeks this time… I’m on a 5 week countdown to eviction here!! Are your BH painful? Maybe they’re real? I can’t do anything without getting Bh now, I’m having them about 20-30 times a day. Anytime I go to the bathroom, sweep, turn over in bed… I honestly don’t remember this from
My others. Uterus is in full practice mode.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Hope it is just bh. Have you been drinking plenty. I know the other week I had a bad do with bh and it was cos I hadn't drunk enough and been really active.
> 
> I'm starting to get really uncomfortable now. My hips and back are preventing me from sleeping and now my feet are swollen. (BP and pee all fine on fri). Hopefully just 5 more weeks to go.

How much longer at work for you?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu how is your sister and niece? BH sound rubbish. I just get aches and pains and like I guess a pulled muscle feeling. My bump doesn’t go hard so I don’t think I have BH. 5 weeks! Did you say your booked in for a sweep?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> How much longer at work for you?

I just have Mon and tue to work then my holiday kicks in before mat leave.


----------



## daniyaaq

They got really painful and close but then stopped after about 2 hours of me posting that. I then tried very hard to fall asleep which I did only woke a few times in night and still having BH. Will see how I go this morning. 
@Mummy2Corban we don’t get cervical checks unless there’s a reason to. Might ask for one at my next appointment next week, assuming I don’t get anything else in between.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey everyone @Reiko_ctu and @daniyaaq so sorry your in pain!! Seems to be a lot going round atm!!

@Mummy2Corban it is hard but I k ow it's part of life in preying she holds on until she can meet Sophia!! Then she will have met them all. 

Tomorrow I have to take my daughter for a taster session 9-10.30 then go for the second steroid and all the pre op bits at 11, then two of the kittens are going to their home and I have to grab a few groceries then my partner take me home and that's it, I will be isolating until Thurs when she gets here!!! I have to stay in a min of 72 hrs to check for withdrawal from the meds I'm on, partner won't be able to come up much because of the kids but I don't mind much because it's just me and Sophia time. Lol. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oh yeah! Roll on maternity leave!

@daniyaaq that sounds real uncomfortable! Hopefully it isn’t actually doing anything. Let us know how you feel later.

@Catmumof4 yes this is true it’s part of life but it’s not easy seeing someone you love like that. Will be lovely if she hangs on to meet Sophia. Sounds like you have a busy morning! Then the countdown really begins. Do you have a set time to go in or do you have to call up that morning? Ahhhh your kittens! Have they all got new homes?


----------



## Catmumof4

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oh yeah! Roll on maternity leave!
> 
> @daniyaaq that sounds real uncomfortable! Hopefully it isn’t actually doing anything. Let us know how you feel later.
> 
> @Catmumof4 yes this is true it’s part of life but it’s not easy seeing someone you love like that. Will be lovely if she hangs on to meet Sophia. Sounds like you have a busy morning! Then the countdown really begins. Do you have a set time to go in or do you have to call up that morning? Ahhhh your kittens! Have they all got new homes?

Because of the way this appointment and cesarean has been set up it is definitely on Thurs what time is the question. We were told to be there for 7.30 so my Partner could get in his scrubs ready, we have already decided to be ready for a really long wait because I'm sure there will be other people more important then me there, we bought puzzle books and my partner has snacks. It would be amazing if I was first at 9am and then have all day in our own little bubble!!! 

Give me some ideas for things to do the and wed!!! I'm going to be clock watching I just know it!!! Xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Because of the way this appointment and cesarean has been set up it is definitely on Thurs what time is the question. We were told to be there for 7.30 so my Partner could get in his scrubs ready, we have already decided to be ready for a really long wait because I'm sure there will be other people more important then me there, we bought puzzle books and my partner has snacks. It would be amazing if I was first at 9am and then have all day in our own little bubble!!!
> 
> Give me some ideas for things to do the and wed!!! I'm going to be clock watching I just know it!!! Xx

the night before is always so tricky. Back in non Covid times I went to cinema the night before my induction, came home and watched more movies before sleeping


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban see my bump does go absolutely rock hard, just the bottom half. It’s so yucky lol. I spoke to my midwife at the last appt and she said they would definitely give me a sweep after 38 weeks so I have an appt booked for 38+1! That’s what I’m counting down to of course. If it doesn’t work then I’ll count down to the next weeks appt and sweep XD. I just really feel with all my complications this pregnancy that the baby will just be ready to come out and if we do things to get it started she’ll come. I’ve never had a more difficult third trimester of pregnancy. My body feels incredibly unhealthy and I think it will know to get baby out sooner than later. With all my BH sometime I worry I might go premature but no other reason to think that otherwise. 

@daniyaaq hope yours calm down for the next few weeks so they don’t affect the cervix too much. Most of the time they don’t till close to the end but with your situation I’d be wondering.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> Because of the way this appointment and cesarean has been set up it is definitely on Thurs what time is the question. We were told to be there for 7.30 so my Partner could get in his scrubs ready, we have already decided to be ready for a really long wait because I'm sure there will be other people more important then me there, we bought puzzle books and my partner has snacks. It would be amazing if I was first at 9am and then have all day in our own little bubble!!!
> 
> Give me some ideas for things to do the and wed!!! I'm going to be clock watching I just know it!!! Xx

If I knew I was going the next day I’d go get a massage and pedicure, do something fun like bake and make a welcome baby banner with my kids, and then rest as much as possible!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy full term @Mummy2Corban


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney How r u doing hun??

Some great suggestions there!!! 

@Mummy2Corban Wahoo you made it happy full term!!! 

3 more sleeps to go. It's 5am here and I just can't sleep I keep thinking about her lol xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Happy full term @Mummy2Corban 

@Suggerhoney how is the little man?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Happy full term @Mummy2Corban


----------



## topazicatzbet

Spoke with consultant. Confirmed c section at 39 weeks. Unfortunately she didn't have access to the booking system so I will get a letter with date soon through post. But somewhere between 18th and 22nd. Fx it doesn't take long she seemed to think I should have it by next week.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban happy full term :)

@topazicatzbet hopefully get your date very quick so you can start the countdown 

hope everyone doing ok, I’m having that achey/tired feeling shit day and I have to work so that sucks but I’m 29+1 soo happy to be nearly 30 weeks :)


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet that’s exciting you have some what of an idea of eviction day. 

@Penguin20 how long till you go on leave. 

i was looking forward to starting raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks but then read I probably shouldn’t because I’m high risk for pre term labour. That’s taken some fun out of my countdowns.


----------



## Penguin20

daniyaaq said:


> @topazicatzbet that’s exciting you have some what of an idea of eviction day.
> 
> @Penguin20 how long till you go on leave.
> 
> i was looking forward to starting raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks but then read I probably shouldn’t because I’m high risk for pre term labour. That’s taken some fun out of my countdowns.

Around 8 weeks :( so still a lot of work time left, feels so long away, and that’s a shame ruining your countdown.. it’s the little things that get us through lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu lets hope that your 38 week sweep kicks things off! It’s been a long road for you!

@Catmumof4 I think it’s best going in thinking you’ll be waiting for ages so then if you do it’s not as disappointing! And if you get in early then that’s amazing! I can’t believe it’s happening within days!

@topazicatzbet rubbish your consultant couldn’t access the system but fingers crossed you’ll get a letter very soon! Not much longer lovely!

@daniyaaq shame about the raspberry leaf tea but I guess it’s not worth doing. I was meant to get some but haven’t yet.

@Penguin20 yay to nearly being 30 weeks! Sorry your not feeling it today.

thanks ladies! Can’t believe I’m now classed as full term! The days seem to drag but then the weeks have flown by. Doesn’t seem like yesterday that we told the babies we were having a baby! I had my hair done today which was lovely. Feeling so tired and achey…. Bring on the next few weeks!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hope you and baby boy are ok x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

37 week bumpie! Hello full term!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Mummy2Corban What did u do to your hair? I still have mega bump envy!! 

As for me today I had my pre op. Mrsa swabs, covid test, bloods taken, a ctg due to rfm, an ecg because chest pain when I take my meds and all the info. I have to be on the ward for 7am with my partner on Thurs good job really because I'm going to be awake at stupid o'clock pacing Lol! I'm so impatient lol x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @topazicatzbet that’s exciting you have some what of an idea of eviction day.
> 
> @Penguin20 how long till you go on leave.
> 
> i was looking forward to starting raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks but then read I probably shouldn’t because I’m high risk for pre term labour. That’s taken some fun out of my countdowns.

Yeah if you’re already contracting a lot your uterus doesn’t need too much prepping I don’t think :/


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1102153
> 
> 
> 37 week bumpie! Hello full term!

Yay full term! 3 week countdown! Ok I’m a bit jealous XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 i had highlights and a trim. Sounds like you’ve had a busy old day!!! I’d be impatient too! I’d feel much better being at hospital as id feel closer to it all happening. Fingers crossed they get you in nice and early! I can’t believe baby no.2 is gonna be here so soon! 

@Reiko_ctu I fully expect to waiting the whole 3 weeks… and maybe a little extra?!? But who knows!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 how much was Sophia at her last scan??? Wonder how much she will weigh???


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hey Mummas!

Just popping in to say hi ive been completely absent off this forum since not long after we all got our BFP. I think i updated around 15 weeks when we found out we we were having our third baby girl. How is everyone going? I feel like it all gone pretty fast now its getting scary and real leading up to labour i cant believe we are almost there! Has anyone had their babies early? xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

ShanandBoc said:


> Hey Mummas!
> 
> Just popping in to say hi ive been completely absent off this forum since not long after we all got our BFP. I think i updated around 15 weeks when we found out we we were having our third baby girl. How is everyone going? I feel like it all gone pretty fast now its getting scary and real leading up to labour i cant believe we are almost there! Has anyone had their babies early? xxx

Hi mama, good to hear from you. We’re just here waiting, third tri always seems to drag.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ShanandBoc hey! Good to hear from you! How’s everything been going for you? @Suggerhoney had her baby and @Catmumof4 is having her baby on Thursday! I think @playgirl666 is next to be induced??

I feel like time has dragged but also flown by! Haha! I can’t believe I’ve only 3 weeks left! Have you got a name for baby girl?


----------



## ShanandBoc

daniyaaq said:


> Hi mama, good to hear from you. We’re just here waiting, third tri always seems to drag.

Oh you are only a day ahead of me. This last stretch will probably drag you are right. How are you feeling? Im getting bad round ligament pain and back and hip pain. Some days im good but others its so painful. Hang in there mumma! xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mummy2Corban said:


> @ShanandBoc hey! Good to hear from you! How’s everything been going for you? @Suggerhoney had her baby and @Catmumof4 is having her baby on Thursday! I think @playgirl666 is next to be induced??
> 
> I feel like time has dragged but also flown by! Haha! I can’t believe I’ve only 3 weeks left! Have you got a name for baby girl?

Hi :) Do you know what you are having? Any day for you now really. A walking time bomb lol. Im generally pretty good just back and hip pain and the round ligament pain isnt fun some days. Oh and the lightning crotch has started too. Yay!! 

Yes we have decided on Theia (pronounced thay -ah) We like a little more unusual names :) How about you?


----------



## daniyaaq

@ShanandBoc oh I been sick the whole way through, right now dealing with low bp and nausea that’s made a come back. I feel you about the hip pain it’s awful, I also have insomnia these days so not even getting much sleep.

lovely name by the way, I love unusual names


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all! @Mummy2Corban I have to be in for 7am, Sophia was 6lb 10 at 35 weeks hoping she's as chubby and ginger as Bonnie is. 

@ShanandBoc heeyyy I feel you on the pain side of things I won't bore you but I'm pretty much bed bound and wheelchair bound now! I'm having an elective section Thurs thank heavens!!! 
Are you consultant or midwife led care? Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay I done with work for a whole year. My boss sent me home at dinner with a big box of presents from everyone. 

Can't wait til dh finishes work to have a look through them all.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban You have such a nice bump 

@Catmumof4 Countdown to baby day 

@topazicatzbet Yay for finishing work, I’m so jealous 

@daniyaaq Im suffering with insomnia to, up every hour last night and then couldn’t get back to sleep, I don’t think I even went into a proper sleep 

@Suggerhoney Hope you and little man doing ok 

@ShanandBoc Hope your ok and doing well :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Yay I done with work for a whole year. My boss sent me home at dinner with a big box of presents from everyone.
> 
> Can't wait til dh finishes work to have a look through them all.
> 
> View attachment 1102164
> View attachment 1102165

That’s lovely! Hope you got some cute things. 

Im a contractor at work and no one besides my friend the receptionist even acknowledged I was leaving XD. I feel like the owner should be contacting me to terminate our contract, since I’ve been off for a month already lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So frustrating that in the morning, I’m hungry but feel ok, and as soon as I eat the nausea is full on. Had a bit of yogurt and half a piece of toast with peanut butter just now about 200 cals and I feel absolutely rotten. How am I supposed to grow this baby… not worried about a big baby at all anymore. My bump has basically stopped growing. I have midwife next week, not this, and if it hasn’t grown they’ll send me for a growth scan. I’m not actually worried because I’d rather deliver a 6lb baby than an 8 lb baby but hopefully she’s just getting everything she needs for her brain… my three girls are smart as whips so hopefully she’ll be a smarty pants as well.

anyways maybe I’ll start taking 1 diclectin again in the morning and I’ll have enough pills to get me close to the end… think I have about 30 left before getting a new prescription. The thought Of taking those pills makes me nauseous even though. 

anyone have any appointments this week? Good luck @Catmumof4!! Can’t wait to hear how everything goes and see your beautiful girl.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi lovelies hope ure all OK. Harley is 9 days old and is now 6lb 11oz. There still not very happy he hasn't gained more but we are doing all we can. Feeding every 3 hours and has about 2oz.
He is gaining but very slowly.
But he a very good very chilled out baby. He only cries when he is hungry.
Tommy is alot better now and not being as tantrumy as he was. He does show interest in his little brother and tries to help and its so cute.

I'm feeling alot better now. No more after pains and boobs have gone down and not sore.
Still getting a bit of hip pain but not as bad.
Itching has completely stopped.

Took this photo yesterday


He has completely stollen my heart.
He's still in preemie and tiny baby clothing and it's still big on him.
Such a little sausage.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney hes lovely. He will gain in time don’t worry!! Some babies are just teeny.

so ladies I just recalled a dream I had last night, that I had already had the baby and the midwives were giving me my notes and the labour time was 66 minutes! Ha wonder how my brain came up with that Number. Wouldn’t be enough time for my DH to get home from work if it were that quick.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney hes lovely. He will gain in time don’t worry!! Some babies are just teeny.
> 
> so ladies I just recalled a dream I had last night, that I had already had the baby and the midwives were giving me my notes and the labour time was 66 minutes! Ha wonder how my brain came up with that Number. Wouldn’t be enough time for my DH to get home from work if it were that quick.


Yes thats true hon and I think he will just be teeny. 
It's nice in a way because he will stay a baby for longer.
The way I see it as long as he's content then he's fine. 
Just really feel like there trying to push him too much. 

He passed his hearing test which was relief because Tommy kept failing his until he was a few weeks old.

Can't believe there will be more babies born here soon. @Catmumof4 is next then I think it will be you @Mummy2Corban and @playgirl666 right behind you.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney oh he is gourgeous! I love little babies in babygrows!!! He is gaining even if only slowly so that's a plus!

2 more sleeps! Don't know how I'm going to get to sleep tonight or tomorrow night!! Just so excited and nervous lol xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ShanandBoc yes we are having a boy! Pretty sure that his name will be Hudson Robert. I love your name choice had baby no.5 or this one been a girl we would have more than likely used Thea so very similar! All my babies have been late so I fully expect to be late…. Plus I’m not quite ready to give him up yet! Haha!

lightening crotch is no joke!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 eek!!!!! Another day nearly done! Have you managed to keep busy? So I’m guessing if your scan was right she will be 7lb odd???? So exciting. How are you feeling???

@topazicatzbet amazing!!!! Happy maternity leave! Lovely they let you home early plus with a box of goodies! Time to chill a little now!

@Penguin20 thanks lovely! How’s you?

@Reiko_ctu that sucks! I’m sorry your still dealing with this! It’s no fun and like you say does make you worry. I’ve always been told that baby always takes what it needs from you and your the one that ends up lacking?! Hopefully all is well with baby girl. I’m also loving this dream! Would be totally insane if your labour was 66 minutes! Make sure you time it. Ha e you decided if you’ll stay at home? Or go to hospital?

@Suggerhoney he is a little cutie! And a teeny one at that. Maybe he is just a slow gainer. I’ve had a few friends that just had mini babies that gained slowly. Mine get big quick which makes me sad as they really don’t stay small long enough for my liking! Glad he passed his hearing test too. Did you have to go back to the hospital for that?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 so excited for another wee one to be born!! Can’t wait!!

We are planning to go hospital birth but will have to have a few backup things at home just in case we don’t make it. Not supposed to get in the car if I feel close to transition or pushy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu how long after delivery do you usually stay at your hospitals? Well at least you know what’s going on with your labours so can judge if you think you’ll make it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My DS2 starts school tomorrow and oh my I’m sobbing my heart out. Pregnancy hormones are definitely not helping!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu how long after delivery do you usually stay at your hospitals? Well at least you know what’s going on with your labours so can judge if you think you’ll make it.

I actually have in my birth plan, as long as we are all healthy, that if it’s a morning deliver we want to be discharged the same day and if it’s afternoon or evening we want to be discharged the next morning. The midwives will come and visit me 24 hours after delivery at home, and do any other tests on the baby at that time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> My DS2 starts school tomorrow and oh my I’m sobbing my heart out. Pregnancy hormones are definitely not helping!!!!

Awww!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im not sure if anything has changed with covid but after delivery aslong as all is ok and baby has had its checks I’ve been out 4-6 hrs after delivery. So with most of mine I’ve been home for breakfast! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu what you described is my biggest issue. I try wake up and get as much work stuff done before I eat because once I do nausea hits so badly. I been resisting taking ondansetron but I’m honestly going close to because the doxylamine and b6 aren’t doing nothing to this nausea.


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet so jealous. I have 2 weeks left but honestly feel like I should just start end of next week. Have 2 Court matters to do next week and then literally nothing to do, I have handed over all my files already, so I’m wondering what I’ll be doing in that last week.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all @daniyaaq take it easy that last week! So nearly there mama Xx

@Reiko_ctu and dani I'm so sorry your both so sick must be making this end bit unbearable!!

@Mummy2Corban pregnancy hormones suck big time but o really hope ur little one has a great day!!

I actually slept really well during the night and woke up at 5.30am fingers crossed the day goes quick cos I'M HAVING A BABY TOMORROW EEEEEKKKKKK xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu im not sure if anything has changed with covid but after delivery aslong as all is ok and baby has had its checks I’ve been out 4-6 hrs after delivery. So with most of mine I’ve been home for breakfast! Haha!

Yes I think the standard of care here is 24 hrs after your first baby, and 6 after 2nd or later… but honestly the nurses take so flipping long to discharge you I wanted it written so at least they know what we want. Maybe people are wanting to get our quicker with Covid so they’re used to it now… but when we had our 2nd it was kind of like, “whenever we get around to it” like no, I want to leave and don’t need you to show me how to do anything with my baby or check my car seat etc. I’ve done this a million times already lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu what you described is my biggest issue. I try wake up and get as much work stuff done before I eat because once I do nausea hits so badly. I been resisting taking ondansetron but I’m honestly going close to because the doxylamine and b6 aren’t doing nothing to this nausea.

Yeah and that’s why I’m hesitant to start the doxylamine again. I feel like it is useless. That’s the main reason. It helped in first tri but I also had zero responsibilities and laid in bed all day, plus was on a max dose of gravol. So I’m pretty sure it will not do what I would like
It to do without adding in those things. Do you have the ondansetron handy? Tbh it actually didn’t work for me when I tried it at 17 weeks but if it worked for you before you might as well try it? What’s your countdown to the earliest you might go do you think? My earliest would be 4 and a half weeks which is giving me some hope! But might be the full 6.5 :(


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah and that’s why I’m hesitant to start the doxylamine again. I feel like it is useless. That’s the main reason. It helped in first tri but I also had zero responsibilities and laid in bed all day, plus was on a max dose of gravol. So I’m pretty sure it will not do what I would like
> It to do without adding in those things. Do you have the ondansetron handy? Tbh it actually didn’t work for me when I tried it at 17 weeks but if it worked for you before you might as well try it? What’s your countdown to the earliest you might go do you think? My earliest would be 4 and a half weeks which is giving me some hope! But might be the full 6.5 :(

I’m honestly not sure if ondansetron works at this point I just want to try. I’ve got a script haven’t filled it. I think 4 weeks too. I have a suspicion I could get induced at 37, if given the option I’ll definitely take it.


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Look at him, he so tiny and glad he gained a little weight even if it slower.. hopefully he will get there

@Catmumof4 How exciting that tomorrow is the day, can’t wait to see pictures 

@Mummy2Corban Good luck with DS2 first day of school,
I been feeling ok… insomnia and the aches and pain have really been getting to me this week but just getting on with it best I can, how you feeling ?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!! I’m so excited for you!!!!!! One more sleep
And it’s baby time! Cannot wait to see a picture of your little lady!!!! 

@Reiko_ctu im hoping if all is well I can get out quickly. My DH tends to keep asking how long it will be so we usually get out pretty quickly. Hoping with how your feeling that you’ve only 4 weeks to go.

@daniyaaq when’s your next appointment? I wouldn’t blame you for wanting an induction at 37 weeks if they offered. Not long left at work now! Bring on some chill time.

@topazicatzbet how was your first morning of maternity???

@Penguin20 insomnia sucks! I wish your body would actually let you get some sleep in the run up to having a baby! I’m with you in that boat!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Catmumof4 eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!! I’m so excited for you!!!!!! One more sleep
> And it’s baby time! Cannot wait to see a picture of your little lady!!!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu im hoping if all is well I can get out quickly. My DH tends to keep asking how long it will be so we usually get out pretty quickly. Hoping with how your feeling that you’ve only 4 weeks to go.
> 
> @daniyaaq when’s your next appointment? I wouldn’t blame you for wanting an induction at 37 weeks if they offered. Not long left at work now! Bring on some chill time.
> 
> @topazicatzbet how was your first morning of maternity???
> 
> @Penguin20 insomnia sucks! I wish your body would actually let you get some sleep in the run up to having a baby! I’m with you in that boat!!!!

Haha I was up at 6.30 as I had to take the cat to the vet for a dental. Poor baby has a tumour on his lip too. I was hoping they could remove it too today but looks like I'm gonna have to take him back for another anaesthetic at some point. Now nervously waiting for the phone call to say its done and he is OK.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies I'm so excited but nervous for some reason my brain has been whispering doubts all day which sucks!! How the hell am I gonna cope with 7!!!! Will Bonnie be ok only being 11 months she won't understand where I have gone and then to come back with another baby! Will I get pushed to tomorrow Etc Etc Etc


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’ve got to have blood taken Friday, scan Monday, midwife Tuesday and OB Wednesday. I’m in two minds about midwife, part of me wants to cancel her BUT I’m wanting to get cervical check for peace of mind, I been having very regular contractions and I’m pretty sure lost bit of my plug the last 2 days. The only person I really want looking down there is my midwife though. I was thinking of pushing her appointment to next week.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet im sorry you’ve had to take your kitty to the vet! Hopefully he is ok! 

@Catmumof4 isn’t that natural to worry though? Tomorrow is a big day so of course your going to worry. You’ll cope with 7 just like you have with 6! I know it’s a worry bringing home a baby when you’ve a little one. My DS is 2 but I keep worrying about him too. They usually adapt pretty quickly and I’m sure she will love having baby. Big hugs lovely!

@daniyaaq at least with a cervical check you’ll have an idea if these contractions are doing anything. Hopefully they are happy with little mans growth.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Thank you, I just want a full night but don’t think it will happen.. how you been feeling any signs yet ?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 unfortunately it only gets worse doesn’t it!!! No signs. But then the only signs I have previously are that I’m overdue!!! Hehe!


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 unfortunately it only gets worse doesn’t it!!! No signs. But then the only signs I have previously are that I’m overdue!!! Hehe!

It does, I’m not even 30 weeks yet and feel like a right moaner, I love being pregnant and waited so long to get pregnant with my second but you do forget how hard pregnancy is and this one has definitely been more challenging than my first, and haha do you normally get induced or manage to go natural but overdue lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 I love being pregnant too but it’s hard work! Specially surviving on next to no sleep. I’ve always been late and gone into labour on my own. Well with no.2 I had two sweeps and no.5 a sweep but that was because they though he was big. What about you?


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 I love being pregnant too but it’s hard work! Specially surviving on next to no sleep. I’ve always been late and gone into labour on my own. Well with no.2 I had two sweeps and no.5 a sweep but that was because they though he was big. What about you?

Men don’t understand how easy they have it lol and for me I went into labour 2 days before my due date naturally, was like a movie water broke, contractions started 5 minutes later and 6 hours later she was born so quick labour for it being my first..hopefully it be the same again as was a straight forward labour other than not getting the break between contractions, so that was painful and tiring.. were your labours straight forward ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm jealous of all these quick labours. My first 2 were both 20 and 22 hrs long from first contractions to being born. I'm glad I skipped that bit with the c section last time and get to skip it again although I have agreed that if I went in to labour early and presuming little man turns I would try a vbac if things were progressing OK.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Cats back from the vets minus 4 teeth and the lump on his lip and I'm out £800. :shock::shock::shock:

So much for saving up for mat leave


----------



## soloso

Hey lovely people, I have posted this on other chats on here but thought some of you ladies might know something about this…

I am 31 weeks pregnant and two nights ago found myself really itchy all over. I had a midwife appointment the next day so mentioned it and she did a blood test for ICP and whatever else it may of been testing for.

I just had the following message from my doctor -
Your recent blood test is essentially normal. One of the liver enzymes (ALP) is borderline (should be <130 and is 131) but the rest of the liver/bile tests are normal. I would like you to have one further blood test in around 1 weeks times to recheck the liver function to make sure this hasn't changed.

I was wondering if anyone else had ever had this and it ended up being icp? I read online that it can take a while for it to show in blood tests after itching begins and have only been itchy a couple of days so now wondering given the borderline ALP if it could be leading to it?

anyone any experience of raised alp and what it meant?

thanks! X


----------



## Catmumof4

@topazicatzbet glad kitty is ok but ouch that's a lot of money! 

@Penguin20 what a lovely textbook labour! I had similar just more hours with my first all my others were induced or had issues and ended in sections but I pray you have another quick one! 

@Mummy2Corban how are you doing hun hope you get some sleep! 

It's 7.46 here and had to come to bed, I think the nerves are starting to affect my fibro as all my muscles are hurting. I nearly got stuck in the bath my oh had to haul me out!! LMAO

So any guesses on weight? By the last scan she was 6lb 10 at 35 weeks and I will b 37 weeks exactly tomorrow x


----------



## Catmumof4

soloso said:


> Hey lovely people, I have posted this on other chats on here but thought some of you ladies might know something about this…
> 
> I am 31 weeks pregnant and two nights ago found myself really itchy all over. I had a midwife appointment the next day so mentioned it and she did a blood test for ICP and whatever else it may of been testing for.
> 
> I just had the following message from my doctor -
> Your recent blood test is essentially normal. One of the liver enzymes (ALP) is borderline (should be <130 and is 131) but the rest of the liver/bile tests are normal. I would like you to have one further blood test in around 1 weeks times to recheck the liver function to make sure this hasn't changed.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had ever had this and it ended up being icp? I read online that it can take a while for it to show in blood tests after itching begins and have only been itchy a couple of days so now wondering given the borderline ALP if it could be leading to it?
> 
> anyone any experience of raised alp and what it meant?
> 
> thanks! X

I had icp in 2 previous pregnancies did they give you the bile acid result aswell? It can go up really fast so keep an eye on it. I had a couple borderline results this time but luckily it didn't develop into anything xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck for tom @Catmumof4. Hope you aren't waiting too long. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso sorry but I’m no help! I’ve never had any experience with that!

@topazicatzbet ooooooo! That’s a steep bill to pay! Ouch! How’s he doing? So you’ll be booked in for a section and if his turned by that date will they still give you a section? 

@Penguin20 well that does sound like a good labour specially for a first! Hopefully this one will follow suit! My first was back to back so my contractions slowed and I had to have a drip but apart from that they’ve all been straight forward. The girls definitely quicker than the boys. Apart from my first my waters have gone one pushing and 2 of mine have still had some of there waters over there face when born.

@Catmumof4 oh my! I can’t believe tomorrow is nearly here! Super exciting! I have all crossed that your early start means you’ll get seen quicker and baby Sophia will be here early on! I hope all goes ok my lovely! Super excited about seeing some pictures! My guess is going to be…… 7lb 1oz?!?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @soloso sorry but I’m no help! I’ve never had any experience with that!
> 
> @topazicatzbet ooooooo! That’s a steep bill to pay! Ouch! How’s he doing? So you’ll be booked in for a section and if his turned by that date will they still give you a section?
> 
> @Penguin20 well that does sound like a good labour specially for a first! Hopefully this one will follow suit! My first was back to back so my contractions slowed and I had to have a drip but apart from that they’ve all been straight forward. The girls definitely quicker than the boys. Apart from my first my waters have gone one pushing and 2 of mine have still had some of there waters over there face when born.
> 
> @Catmumof4 oh my! I can’t believe tomorrow is nearly here! Super exciting! I have all crossed that your early start means you’ll get seen quicker and baby Sophia will be here early on! I hope all goes ok my lovely! Super excited about seeing some pictures! My guess is going to be…… 7lb 1oz?!?!

Yes i will still get section. only a vbac if i go into labour before and things are going well. I very much doubt I will go into labour before 39 w though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 im going to guess 7lb14oz for Sophia! Hope it’s nice and prompt and not too much waiting around! Have a good rest tonight xx

afm, endocrinologist still happy with my blood sugars so no insulin and only one more appt at 36+3 to get through and then they don’t really bother anymore I guess lol. 

I’m know Dani is in this boat as well but has anyone stopped gaining weight? I’ve gained only 1 lb In the last month. I know it’s just because of my GD diet and my nausea but I’m worried baby is starving in there! My midwives don’t weigh me and my endocrinologist is always in such a rush she doesn’t ask about things like weight or ketones in urine. I know I was gaining about 2-3 lbs per month in the end of my previous pregnancies.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Good luck for tomorrow hon. I really hope they are not busy and u get ure section tomorrow. 
It was horrible having to wait all day on my induction day and not knowing what was going on. 
Wasn't so bad when I was actually in the hospital tho even tho I had to wait another night. Even if they do keep u waiting I'm sure they will get u done as soon as possible. 
My Induction wud of been the 4th if they wasn't so busy. They just kept having emergencies and womon already in labour. But they did start me off very early morning on the 5th. 6am she came in with the canula and pessery. 
I was 37+1 and in a way I was lucky I was done then because of busy they were I cud of been left a few days but being high risk they didn't want to risk it. 

Ure worries are all normol hon. I kept worrying how will I cope with 6 and what if Tommy hates the baby. 
He's 2 next week and we have been having the terrible 2s for a while now so I was really worrying. 

But everything is fine. Tommy was a bit off at first but he's back to himself now. 
I think u will be just fine hon. 

Me and my DH have had a talk and we are gonna try for one more baby in about 15 months. 
I will be 43 which I know is old but we're just gonna give it a shot. 
I turn 42 a week b4 Xmas eve so if we leave it 15 months then i wud of just turned 43. 
Harley was going to be our last but I'm already feeling really sad about never being pregnant again. 
So we just thought why not. Pluss 7 is my lucky number lol. 

Please keep us posted tomorrow hon I will definitely be popping on to see if u have had baby. 

Have they said how much she will weigh? 

I had a growth scan 4 days b4 having harley and it was pretty much bang on. 
He was 7lb 1oz at that scan and 7lb 3oz at birth. 

He's 6lb 11. He had no withdrawal symptoms from the codeine. U know I was so worried about that even tho I cut down I still worried about it but thankfully he is fine. 
The only issue we have had is the weight loss. 
But he will get there. 


@Mummy2Corban 
I know what u mean hon. My 8lb 15 baby only looked newborn for about 2 weeks. 
Harley reminds me so much of our 8 year old dd. She was 5lbs 7 at birth and dropped to 4lb 11oz. Harley has skinny legs just like she had lol. 
It is nice having a teeny baby. He's like a little doll. 

I've been up the school with him but when he's in his pram u can't see him so I have to undo all the apron part to show him to people and the all can't believe how teeny he is. 

So much for the monster baby I thought I was going to have lol. 
My bump was big but I had so much water. 
When she broke them I thought it was never going to end haha. 
Is this one still ure last hon? 
We have decided to try for one more in about 15 months. 
I know it may not happen because I wud of just turned 43 but were just gonna give it a shot and see what happens. 

I felt so done after the birth but all that now seems a distant memory and I've been getting so sad at the thought of never ever being pregnant again.

I know that sounds so selfish because I've been more than blessed. 
But I know if I leave it and I get to 45 46 i will probably feel gutted for not giving it a try and regret it. 
So we're just going to see what happens. 
I'm definitely going on the mini pill for a while. And DH has told me not to tell him when I stop taking it. 
I said that seems really sneaky but he said he wud rather it be a surprise. 

Our 3 boys were planned and our dd was a woopsie but I still did a prep test infront of him so I've never been able to surprise him. 
But if we are blessed again I can do a surprise for him. 
Will stay team yellow to because that baby (if it happens) really will be our last. 
Not sure if 43 is pushing it a bit. 
We cud try when I'm 42 but I really want to enjoy Harley first. 
It did take us 11 cycles to fall with Harley which was hard because I've never had to really try b4.
I mean i did get pregnant 4 other times while we were ttc but all were chemicals. 
So I know it cud take a long time to fall again or i may be too old for it to happen again but we shall see. What will be will be.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
I think 7lb 6oz or 7lb 10oz max.

Harley-Oliver was 4lb 15oz at 32+3 weeks and 7lb 1oz at 36+4 weeks then was born 4 days later 7lb 3oz.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu I didn't gain much weight at all in the last weeks. 
I was 10st 7lbs from around 33 weeks and 10st 9lbs at 37 weeks. 
I put on 2 stone. 


So sorry u and @daniyaaq are having neasea again. 
I had such bad acid reflux so that made me feel so sick at the end. 

I kept throwing up when I was in labour because of it.
Was the sickest I had been the whole pregnancy. 
Burnt like a bitch too. Yuck.
Thankfully all gone now


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney that’s why I love my small babies, they stay little for so long.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Best of luck today! I guess 7lb4oz


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 goodluck lady! Hoping you get in early!!!! You got this xx


----------



## soloso

@Catmumof4 good luck!! Hope all goes smoothly and baby is here very soon :D xx


----------



## playgirl666

Good luck today @Catmumof4 I'm guessing 7ib 8 x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ive no idea how much I weigh right now but I know ive put weight on! Glad all is good with your blood sugars.

@topazicatzbet I see! I’m guessing if baby is comfy he probably won’t turn????

@Suggerhoney Harley sounds lovely! A little dinky doo! I’m hoping once baby is here I have the complete feeling. We just bought an 8 seater van so would be a waste to sell it and buy an 9 seater plus we don’t have enough room in this house for another. House prices a crazy that moving isn’t an option either. So i hope I’ll be complete! I don’t think I’ll ever get over wanting babies but hey!


----------



## Penguin20

@Catmumof4 Good luck for today hope all goes smoothly, excited to see pictures.. I’m guessing 7lb 2oz on weight 

@Mummy2Corban I’m worried labour going to be to quick, I can handle 6 hours again but don’t they say the second is like half the time from your first ? And wow still had some waters on their face, hopefully another straight forward labour for you :)

@Suggerhoney wow how exciting you will go again in the future, we have decided this will be our last one so only be the 2 but money just not going to stretch for us more than 2, I always thought I would have 3 but I’m quite content with the 2, I say now lol 

wish I knew measurements of baby, all I got told at my 20 week scan is baby bang on my dates and when midwife measures my belly she says it’s perfect, and can’t see much notes in my baby folder.. I think it says 67th percentile at my 20 weeks scan but not sure if looking in the right place haha.. definitely think I’m going to be having a 9lb baby, I know bump size means nothing as I was tiny with my first and had growth scans after growth scan and she ended up being 7lb 13oz and this time I’m so much bigger and you can tell I’m pregnant and I just feel heavy already.. plus me and my partner are quite tall big built people so be interesting..


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 this one is measuring on its weeks when the midwife measures. One of my biggest bumps was my smallest babies and one of my smallest bumps my biggest so it’s hard to say! On my chart this one is just above the 50th centile?! I wonder if this bubs will be bigger than your last???

My first labour was 16 hours from first contraction (had he not been back to back it would have been a bit quicker as I was 9cm 9-10 hours in but it all slowed at that point) I pushed for 4 hours!!!!!!!

My second was 3 and a half hours from first contraction with only a few pushes! So it’s possible it will be much quicker?!


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 this one is measuring on its weeks when the midwife measures. One of my biggest bumps was my smallest babies and one of my smallest bumps my biggest so it’s hard to say! On my chart this one is just above the 50th centile?! I wonder if this bubs will be bigger than your last???
> 
> My first labour was 16 hours from first contraction (had he not been back to back it would have been a bit quicker as I was 9cm 9-10 hours in but it all slowed at that point) I pushed for 4 hours!!!!!!!
> 
> My second was 3 and a half hours from first contraction with only a few pushes! So it’s possible it will be much quicker?!

Wow 4 hours of pushing, that’s amazing, I’m not sure how long I was pushing but my DH says it wasn’t for long.
I find it crazy how long some people labours are bless them.. you done amazing.
Hopefully if it is a quick labour i get to the hospital in time, don’t really want a car park delivery 
Lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 i guess just call as soon as your contractions are regular just encase. Well what a story to tell though! Car park baby!!! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 i honestly worry about my labour especially given how much hospitals like sending people to labour at home. With my first it was no more that 30 minutes from first contraction to her out. With my second I went to hospital soon as I felt contractions - well after showering getting dressed so maybe an hour or so… I got there and was only 2cm dilated, luckily they weren’t busy so they allowed me to stay, I’m glad they did because I went to sleep, woke up an hour later feeling pressure down and there and little girl made her appearance. Midwife got splashed with waters when she checked me- she didn’t believe it was time either.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 good luck. 

@Mummy2Corban how were your other labours after number 2


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq wow! Your labours!

my third was pretty much exactly the same as my 2nd (both girls)

fourth at home wasn’t engaged so was about 7 hours from first contraction. Took an hour to come down then I could push

fifth was similar time to my fourth but was engaged so after transition he came quicker. 

so being another boy I expect that it will go similar to the last two? My contractions are very intense and very hit and miss until it gets close to baby coming so there not bad labours really!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban haha it would make a good birth story, how you feeling being so close to the end.. hopefully not to overdue lol

@daniyaaq thats crazy how quick your labours were, my hospital can be the same sending you home especially with covid still about, it’s stay at home as long as possible the moment.. really hope all goes well with this one for you, my first when I called up the hospital told me to come in at 6am to be examined after my waters went at 11:20pm as she said it be long but luckily my gut instinct was to go in straight away and was admitted as in established labour and had her at 5:23am


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 the worst part right now is nothing fitting! My maternity vests just aren’t long enough and anything like shorts/trousers hurt… and also don’t fit!!! So I’ve 2 dresses and one pair of leggings that are comfortable! Hahaha! I’m ok to go to my due date or be late as I know this is the last time but I’m at the point of being uncomfortable and super tired. Plus DH needs to catch up on his jobs before paternity so going to my due date or over gives him that time to get sorted.

I made the pushchair just now! Ahhhh! I can’t believe that soon a little blue bundle will be using it! Doesn’t seem real x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 I hope all is going well x


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all a quick update Sophia is here at 37 weeks dead on weighing 7lb 11!! She's so tiny tho!! There were/are a few complications will update properly later


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all a quick update Sophia is here at 37 weeks dead on weighing 7lb 11!! She's so tiny tho!! There were/are a few complications will update properly later
> 
> View attachment 1102238
> View attachment 1102239

Aaaaw congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 no way she’s here already! That didn’t seem to take too long! Must’ve got in first thing?? Hope you are feeling ok! She looks gorgeous and healthy. I guessed 7-14 so was just 3oz high!! She’s perfect. So jealous haha. 

@Penguin20 i was going to say normally they do say your 2nd labour will half. But obviously not the case for everyone as @topazicatzbet mentioned. But it was true for me, went from 4 hrs with my first, to 90 mins with my 2nd. So I would say get on to the hospital as soon as you feel anything if you were 6hrs last time! Or get close to the hospital. That’s my plan, but I won’t be going in to maternity until I feel confident it’s established labour to minimize interventions. I also have really sporadic contractions, like I never got the 5-2-1 rule or whatever it is… it’s just like, I know it’s soon because the intensity of them just gets unbearable but they could still be short and sporadic. Hence why my middle one was born in the car XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet my cat is due her yearly checkup and booster vaccines and I really
Just don’t want to deal
With it at this point lol… but really need to as she’s an outdoor cat!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations @Catmumof4 she is gorgeous. 

@Reiko_ctu I'm now having to fight the cat 3 times a day to take his medication. He is the most placid cat ever until I bring them out then its ninja kitty.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations @Catmumof4 she is gorgeous.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I'm now having to fight the cat 3 times a day to take his medication. He is the most placid cat ever until I bring them out then its ninja kitty.

Oh no lol!! They hate being forced anything. I had to give her syringe meds after she was spayed and that was an adventure!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 amazing news! Massive congratulations lovely! She’s a beauty x

@topazicatzbet hahaha! Ninja kitty!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Catmumof4 Congratulations and well done. She is just beautiful. Hope you're both doing ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations again @Catmumof4 I guessed 7lb 10oz so was close. 

@penguin my bump was bigger this time around. I was the same size as I was with Tommy at 33 weeks with Harley. 
Felt for sure harley was going to be 8lbs or over but he was only 7lb 3oz. 

I know he's only 6lb 11oz now but when he was born he was 7lb 3oz. 
And dropped to 6lb 5oz. 

I still can't believe how tiny he is considering I had such a big bump by 20 weeks. 


@Mummy2Corban 
Money is tight here too but we do have the room for one more. 
Our house is a 4 bed town house but we turned it into a 5 bedroom house by moving our middle floor lounge/living room to the dining room downstairs. 
We have a kitchen dinner so didn't need another dinning room. 
Pluss my eldest dd is going into the navy soon so we will have anther room free in the near future. 
I'm going to keep all of Harleys clothing and pram moses basket etc so then we won't have to buy a ton of stuff. 
My neighbour is 26 weeks pregnant with a girl and said if I had a girl she wid give me the clothes and if she has a boy next I can give her my boy stuff. 

I just know it we don't try and I end up getting to 45 I'm gonna be thinking what if and it will be too late then. 
So we're just gonna give it a shot in about 15 months. 
I mean I'll 43 and it mite not ever happen again but I just want to give it a go. 


Wonder who is next to have babies? 
I rekon it will be you @Mummy2Corban and then @playgirl666


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sounds like you’ve got a firm plan. I hope all works out for you and you get your last bubba. I wish we could have more but I know it’s right for us to be done… I’m hoping I’ll have the done feeling when this little fella arrives. I think I’ll always want more but hey ho!

I think @playgirl666 will be before me??? I still think this baby is an October baby plus it’s DH birthday 12th October so I’m thinking the baby could be his present…. Hehehe


----------



## soloso

Congratulations @Catmumof4 !!! Hope nothing too serious and your all recovering well xxx


----------



## angie90

Congrats to our first little two babies just read all the posts I’ve missed! How exciting to see babies joining the world! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So on the thought of having more babies (kinda laughing at the ladies who said they were absolutely done in the last few weeks of pregnancy and now changing their minds after delivery XD lol)… i agree with you @Mummy2Corban that I don’t think the urge to have another newborn will ever go away. But logistically I know it won’t work. Another 9 months of me being basically absent due to being ill is a bad idea. 

I’ve never thought about having enough money to raise kids before, like we were never thinking about money in family planning… but now that our kids are older even 1 extra curricular activity costs so much and takes so much time! My eldest is at ballet 2 nights a week and my middle is in jazz dance 1 night a week… not even starting my 3 year old in anything because of the time we don’t have! Plus I want them to do swimming just for safety purposes as MiL and FIL have a pool and a cottage on the lake. 

but already it’s $250 a month just for the dance classes! And so busy!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Really unsure about the position of this baby. Midwife was too at my last appt actually. She’s been down in my pelvis basically since conception and now in third tri all of the sudden she’s way up in my ribcage. Prefer the pelvis to be honest. 

causing so much acid reflux, short of breath, can barely eat anything from pressure on my stomach, and feeling little pokes in the ribs is uncomfortable. Oh I am on the countdown to delivery big time!! Max 45 days if I go to due date!! Still seems forever.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Really unsure about the position of this baby. Midwife was too at my last appt actually. She’s been down in my pelvis basically since conception and now in third tri all of the sudden she’s way up in my ribcage. Prefer the pelvis to be honest.
> 
> causing so much acid reflux, short of breath, can barely eat anything from pressure on my stomach, and feeling little pokes in the ribs is uncomfortable. Oh I am on the countdown to delivery big time!! Max 45 days if I go to due date!! Still seems forever.

i swear we having identical pregnancies. My one was down low this whole time but certain has moved up now, rib cage kicks aren’t fun at all.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i think there will always be a niggle to have another! The excitement of it all, labour and then meeting baby! The having a newborn and watching them grow it’s just lovely. Money isn’t such a factor now but as they are growing things become more expensive etc and we still want to be able to go on holidays etc so there has to be a time to stop. 6 is our magic number. And your right another 9 months being out of action to you is a big factor and the more children you have the harder that becomes.

I still hiccups up high and then sometimes they are down low but I doubt his still able to move that much?! 

@Catmumof4 hows you and Sophia?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I think i will always have the desire to have one more in the hope of having a girl but it's just not practical for us to have more. 

Ds3 just went to nursery for an hour play and starts mornings on Monday. He loved it. 

Haven't posted a bump pic for a bit so here is my 34 +5. no letter with a date as yet. Hopefully it will come soon but at least I know I have a max of 5 weeks left now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet beautiful bump lovely! Fingers crossed your letter comes soon! Glad your little guy enjoyed nursery.


----------



## Penguin20

@Catmumof4 congratulations, she is beautiful. Hope all is well 

@topazicatzbet lovely bump pic

@Mummy2Corban how exciting the pram is up, Just love getting all the baby things ready,

I bumped into a few people yesterday as we have our fair in town, I had few people going you got ages left yet and then the other few going you not got long better start getting things ready, just shows the 2 type of people lol


----------



## Penguin20

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Catmumof4 no way she’s here already! That didn’t seem to take too long! Must’ve got in first thing?? Hope you are feeling ok! She looks gorgeous and healthy. I guessed 7-14 so was just 3oz high!! She’s perfect. So jealous haha.
> 
> @Penguin20 i was going to say normally they do say your 2nd labour will half. But obviously not the case for everyone as @topazicatzbet mentioned. But it was true for me, went from 4 hrs with my first, to 90 mins with my 2nd. So I would say get on to the hospital as soon as you feel anything if you were 6hrs last time! Or get close to the hospital. That’s my plan, but I won’t be going in to maternity until I feel confident it’s established labour to minimize interventions. I also have really sporadic contractions, like I never got the 5-2-1 rule or whatever it is… it’s just like, I know it’s soon because the intensity of them just gets unbearable but they could still be short and sporadic. Hence why my middle one was born in the car XD

thanks for the advice, I think I’m definitely just going straight to the hospital lol, can’t believe you had your middle in a car.. what a story


----------



## playgirl666

Just had midwife appointment, she don't think I will go much further, baby's head is 3/5 engaged x


----------



## Penguin20

playgirl666 said:


> Just had midwife appointment, she don't think I will go much further, baby's head is 3/5 engaged x

wow how exciting, how you feeling? Can’t believe how close everyone is to popping


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 have you got your induction date?? I can’t remember!!!! Exciting baby is engaged. Was everything else ok?

@Penguin20 i think it’s so so crazy! How did we already get to this point! 2 babies already!!!!


----------



## sil

@Catmumof4 congrats!! She is truly beautiful. I hope that you and her are settling in well. What a precious face! It's so exciting seeing the first babies be born.

@playgirl666 how exciting!! You are getting really close now. Yay!

@Penguin20 that happens to me all of the time! I constantly in the same week have people say "oh still awhile to go!" and "almost there!". I also constantly get "oh my gosh you're so tiny for 30 weeks!" and "wow! you look like you are about to pop!" It's so funny

@Mummy2Corban so close now!! You must be getting so excited to meet baby boy. Once I get past 37 weeks I always feel like it could be any day.

@Suggerhoney How is Harley doing? Are you adjusting well to having him home?

@angie90 hi it's good to see you! Hope you are doing well?

@Reiko_ctu It's so tough decided about having one more. After we had 3 we said we were done - we have a 4 bedroom house, our youngest was 4 and out of diapers about to start preschool, etc - but that urge to have just one more wouldn't go away and I got DH to cave for a 4th, haha! I think you are right. It's hard to ever let go of the notion of not having a tiny squishy newborn. It's also hard to fathom the idea of another difficult pregnancy and costs definitely do add up especially as they get older.

@topazicatzbet lovely bump pic! You are looking great :) almost 35 weeks now! You are starting to get close too!

I can't believe how many of you are only weeks away from meeting your babies. . I'm so excited for everyone!


As for me, nothing is new here really. I'm 30+2 today and uncomfortable but who isn't, haha? My next growth scan and BPP for the baby is on September 29 when I'll be 32 weeks so I really don't have much to report until then. My birthday is next week but I don't really have anything planned - maybe I'll do take out dinner and some cake with the kids.

Went on a hike over this weekend and got a nice family pic of me, DH, and the kids so thought I would share!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil what a lovely picture! Hopefully all goes well with your next appointments. Let us know how they go! A birthday meal sounds lovely! It’s my favourite not to cook! Hahaha! 

I’m very excited to meet baby boy! I’m even feeling fairly good about labour. Usually by this point I’m a nervous wreck for some unknown reason. I feel as though I’ll make my due date as I’ve never been early and I don’t think this baby is coming soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Also does anyone know of a good contraction app?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Thank you for asking hon.
He is doing great. He's very chilled and such a good baby. 
Can't believe he's almost 2 weeks old already it's going so fast and I just want it to slow down. 
I was so worried about not being able to cope but now he's here it feels like he's always been here. 
We had him weighed and he's still under his birth weight so he is still under the care of the midwifes. I've been discharged. We have to go back to get him weighed again in Tuesday and if he is at his birth weight then he can be discharged too. 
He is 6lb 14oz now so just need a few more oz to go on to get him to 7lb 3oz (his birth weight)

When our 2 year old was newborn it was so so hard because he had bad Reflux and Colic and it really was so hard. With him I just wanted the newborn bit over because I was so emotionally and physically drained. He wud just cry and cry and cry for hours. 

But Harley is really layed back and feeds nicely and isn't fussy.
Hes becoming more and more alert now and when he's awake he loves looking around and just stairs at you. It's adorable.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney sounds like you’ve got a firm plan. I hope all works out for you and you get your last bubba. I wish we could have more but I know it’s right for us to be done… I’m hoping I’ll have the done feeling when this little fella arrives. I think I’ll always want more but hey ho!
> 
> I think @playgirl666 will be before me??? I still think this baby is an October baby plus it’s DH birthday 12th October so I’m thinking the baby could be his present…. Hehehe


Thank you hon. I really hope so.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban I downloaded Full Term contraction app today and found it very good. In hospital at the minute with mild contractions. Dont particularly feel like I need to be here but midwives wanted me to come up to be on the safe side. Waiting for obstetrician to check cervix


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady i shall have a look at that one then. I guess it’s better to get checked out than not. Keep us updated on what they say. Hope everything is ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope all is ok @sadeyedlady and hope the contractions stop and baby stays put a few more weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
I downloaded a app but didn't use it. I was in so much agony because of the hyper stimulation that I cudnt even use my phone. 
And they had to give me a epidural so by the time the hyper stimulation settled and contractions started I cudnt feel anything. 
Not untill I started feeling pain down there. 

If we are blessed again I really dont want that pessery. That was horrible. 
I wud rather hold out a few more days so they can break waters. 
Mind u I had the pessery with DS2 And with Tommy and it was fine. 
It Was just this time it caused hyper stimulation.
The back pain was absolutely horrendous. 
I was so looking forward to the gas and air and I didn't even get to enjoy it because I was in to much pain. 
Wudnt wish that on my worst enemy. 

Funny tho after a week or so u forget most of it and how painful it was and then start barking on about having one more hahahaha. 

I did love being pregnant tho. The only thing I didn't like was the acid reflux. 
But I love having a bump. 

I've never suffered with bad sickness in any of my pregnancies. Maybe it I wud of had that i wudnt want anymore. 

The only thing that I hated was the reflux. 
It was so bad when I was labour to I kept throwing up. 
Never normally like that in labour.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Thanks everyone. Cervix closed and exactly the way it should be. Keeping me in overnight just for observations and hopefully home in the morning


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all soŕry iv been mia what a rollercoaster!! I'm done so so glad I got sterilised! Sophia was born at 1.11 (that's easy to remember). It was awful. Really scary we very nearly lost her :sad2: was the worst minutes of my life?, pretty sure she said 20 mins but could have been longer. I still have the spd and it is making my life absolute hell with the section pain. I will write a full story soon but I'm falling asleep while typing this so gonna leave some bab y spam lol xxx


----------



## Catmumof4

Baby xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 stress absolutely gorgeous. Take your time, we aren’t going anywhere yet. 

@sadeyedlady i hope they settle down for you. I been having serious contractions 5 minutes apart or less nearly everyday, they last about an hour or 2. Not really fun at all, haven’t bothered going to get checked yet, think I will ask for a check this coming week.


----------



## soloso

Catmumof4 said:


> Hi all soŕry iv been mia what a rollercoaster!! I'm done so so glad I got sterilised! Sophia was born at 1.11 (that's easy to remember). It was awful. Really scary we very nearly lost her :sad2: was the worst minutes of my life?, pretty sure she said 20 mins but could have been longer. I still have the spd and it is making my life absolute hell with the section pain. I will write a full story soon but I'm falling asleep while typing this so gonna leave some bab y spam lol xxx

Gosh I am so sorry to hear that how terrifying it must of been. Thank goodness she is safe in your arms and she is absolutely beautiful!!! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 oh lovely how scary for you both! We are here ready when your up for sharing so don’t worry. She’s an absolute beauty. Sorry about your spd . Big hugs to you both x


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sadeyedlady glad all is as it should be. 

We have had plenty of issues in this group haven't we. 

@Catmumof4 she is beautiful. Sounds very scary I'm glad it all turned out well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady glad your cervix is closed! Can you escape this morning?


----------



## soloso

So ladies.

I have been to hosp with reduced movements, once last week then again yesterday. Yesterday I ended up being there ages and having a couple of ctgs as baby heart rate was too high. My daughter was brought by emergency csectiom at 38 weeks for that exact reason and so it plays on my mind so much. Baby’s heart rate may of settled down eventually yesterday but what if it went back up again? What if it’s high now and I don’t know. Keep thinking his movements are still slow but can’t keep going everyday but something if playing on my mind and it’s all I can think about.

I thought maybe I will get a Doppler then if his heart rate ever shows high on that I can go be checked? But then read online how they suggest u don’t use them and I could pick up the placenta or my heartbeat without knowing. What are your thoughts? A good solution or not worth it? X


----------



## topazicatzbet

soloso said:


> So ladies.
> 
> I have been to hosp with reduced movements, once last week then again yesterday. Yesterday I ended up being there ages and having a couple of ctgs as baby heart rate was too high. My daughter was brought by emergency csectiom at 38 weeks for that exact reason and so it plays on my mind so much. Baby’s heart rate may of settled down eventually yesterday but what if it went back up again? What if it’s high now and I don’t know. Keep thinking his movements are still slow but can’t keep going everyday but something if playing on my mind and it’s all I can think about.
> 
> I thought maybe I will get a Doppler then if his heart rate ever shows high on that I can go be checked? But then read online how they suggest u don’t use them and I could pick up the placenta or my heartbeat without knowing. What are your thoughts? A good solution or not worth it? X


I have a doppler and recently been using it to work out what position he is in. 

I think as long as you know what you are listening for you can work out if it's you, placenta or baby. they are very distinct. 

I think as long as you are not relying on that and still getting checked its OK. In your case you are actually wanting to use it to back up your concerns. 

I think the issue is when women get reduced movements listen in find a hb and presume all is OK. 

Are they planning on doing follow up checks on baby.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Home this morning safe and sound. They think the pains and tightenings were brought on by sex. Glad to be home now.

@Catmumof4 Such a beautiful baby girl. Hope she is ok


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@soloso I’m not using a Doppler but I agree with what @topazicatzbet has said.

what do the drs say? Did you say they were planning on bringing baby early?

@sadeyedlady good to hear your home. I’ve heard sex can be a culprit of contractions!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady happy 34 weeks!

@daniyaaq happy 33 weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4
She is absolutely gorgeous hon.
I'm so sorry it was so traumatic. Hope she is OK now.
Sorry about the SPD. Mine is still playing up as well.
Not as bad but still there a bit. Hope it settles for both of us.
Hope there looking after you in that hospital.
I felt so lonely when I was in there but I was aloud home when Harley was 5 days old.
We're still under the care of the midwifes because of his weight loss but hopefully being discharged on Tuesday if he is back to his birth weight.
Pain in the arse having to keep going to the medical center to get him weighed.
They used to come to ure house and do it but because of Covid there not doing that now and I have to go to them instead. I keep getting appointments thrown my way and I just want to be left alone to enjoy my baby.
It feels like they don't give u any breathing space.
Didn't mind going to appointments when I was pregnant but now I just can't be arsed.

Hope ure managing to get some sleep when baby sleeps.
Don't feel under pressure to share ure story hon just do it when u feel ready.
I was absolutely shattered the first few days after giving birth.
So take ure time hon.

@sadeyedlady and @daniyaaq
Sounds like pre Dominal labour.
I had it with Tommy from 29 weeks.
The contractions wud get about 2 mins apart and we're so strong and painful but after 8 ish hours they wud fizzle out.
Still made it to my induction day and still needed the pessery becuase my cervix was still long and only 1cm dilated. 

Not sure why pre Dominal labour happens but it sucks. 


@Mummy2Corban 

I have a feeling ure gonna go next. Not sure why just a gut feeling. 

I wud of been 39 weeks today if I was still pregnant.
And definitely wud still be pregnant if they hadn't induced me.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i was thinking that you would have been 39 weeks! I’m hoping this baby stays put!!!! DH has a few jobs that need to be finished in the next few weeks so he can really and truly not have to think about work when baby arrives so these legs are well and truly crossed! Haha! I really think I’ll make October!

hows you and Harley?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i was thinking that you would have been 39 weeks! I’m hoping this baby stays put!!!! DH has a few jobs that need to be finished in the next few weeks so he can really and truly not have to think about work when baby arrives so these legs are well and truly crossed! Haha! I really think I’ll make October!
> 
> hows you and Harley?

What’s your ideal birthday @Mummy2Corban? I was hoping for October 18 but just talked to my L&D nurse friend and she’s working nights on the 19th so that’d be nice to have her as my labour support!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i don’t really know! But if I go to my due date then DH still has 2 weekends to catch up on work so going to that Monday at least would be great! His been a bit stressed with work lately that I would just love that he had done what he needs to do so on paternity he can actually just enjoy it rather than worry about what he hasn’t done ( he can be a bit of a worrier) 

would be great if you could go to the 19th if your friend is working. When is your sweep booked?


----------



## daniyaaq

Is it possible for time to go slow and fast at same time. Like I’m 33 already and at same time only 33? Bub things slowly accumulating bought car seat and beddings. Should be getting clothes this week.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq totally! I feel the same I’m 38 weeks tomorrow which seems as though it’s got here in a flash but then on the other hand it feels like it’s taken ages! Ha! Exciting that your getting bits done! I’ve nearly packed my bag for hospital!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban wow 38 already I’m envious. I probably should get hospital bag ready just worked out it could be as soon as 27 days . Have scan tomorrow don’t know what to expect given how terribly hard it’s been for me to eat I do hope Bub is growing.


----------



## playgirl666

36 weeks today! It's starting to get really real now! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> 36 weeks today! It's starting to get really real now! X

Not long to go for you now, don't you have a date soon. 

29-33 days left for me. Wish my date would hurry up and come so I can start planning. At least i have the midwife on Friday so hoping she can chase it up if it hasn't arrived by then. This will be the first time I will meet my assigned midwife and I will only have one more appointment with her before the section.


----------



## soloso

Thanks for the replies regarding the Doppler. I think I just wanted it because of the paranoia about baby heart rate, but I will continue trusting my instincts based on his movements and I will just keep going back if things aren’t right. Luckily he’s very wiggly today so I feel a bit better.

I had a scan after the first reduced movements and that showed all was well, I’m not sure if I am having another. I saw two different midwifes when I went the other day and I’m sure the second one said the first one had arranged a scan, but I haven’t heard anything so will wait and see. 

32 weeks tomorrow, jealous of all you ladies with just a few weeks to go though! I feel the same like how am I only 32 weeks but also wow I’m already 32 weeks haha

x


----------



## Penguin20

@soloso Sorry to hear about the reduce movements, I would agree with you and go with your gut instincts.. it doesn’t matter how many times you go in longs your and baby are ok :)

@daniyaaq Tell me about it, I’m 30 weeks today and I’m like why is it so slow I’m only 30 weeks but then I’m like wow I’m 30 weeks how crazy lol 

AFM As said I’m above I’m finally 30 weeks yay, baby boy is currently in my ribs now but now and again drops on my bladder so I have to go for a wee within like 5 minutes otherwise he starts rolling on it making me desperate lol Going to go baby clothes shopping this week at some point.. hopefully can build the courage to buy stuff as really need to start getting some bits, at the moment we have 4 outfits, bottle steriliser and prep machine..nothing else but as everyone keeps saying I got ages yet so shouldn’t worry


----------



## sadeyedlady

Pains and tightenings are back, they actually feel worse than they did on Friday. Had sex again today and wondering if thats set me off. Feel stupid calling the hospital again over the same thing


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady ah that’s sucky if sex is the reason you keep getting these tightenings! I guess if sex brings it on again you know that’s definitely it. But if your worried then maybe just calling for reassurance?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 yay for 30 weeks! I’d say defo start thinking about getting bits you need. I had planned on leaving it till 36 weeks one everyone had gone back to school but I saw a few bits and bobs early on at bargain prices. Since everyone has been back at school I’ve felt so tired and achy that I’m glad I got most Bits already!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Thanks. Pains have eased off a bit but tightenings still there. Devestated we have to give up sex but it really isn't worth the worry it causes. Feel so sorry for OH aswell. Cant believe you're so close to the finish line!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady thats a tough one! But if it causes worry every time then it’s not worth it so much. Pretty annoying though! 

2 weeks to go tomorrow! It’s insane I’ll soon be counting down in single digits!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't wait for more babies to be born eeek. 

I'm actually really missing my bump. It hits me the most when I'm getting dressed and I see all my maternity stuff then look down and no bump. 

I mean don't get me wrong it's great now he's here and I'm loving all the newborn cuddles but I feel like time is going so fast and b4 I know know he won't be a newborn anymore. 

Definitely definitely gonna try for one more. 
Just not sure when. 
Ideally I want to enjoy Harley for as long as possible first.
But unfortunately my age is so against me.
42 on 17th December and then 43 the following December. 
Wud love to hold off untill 43 but getting worried it won't happen because I will be too old. 

I hate getting old:-(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Mummy2Corban Thanks. Pains have eased off a bit but tightenings still there. Devestated we have to give up sex but it really isn't worth the worry it causes. Feel so sorry for OH aswell. Cant believe you're so close to the finish line!

Ugh last night after dtd I felt awful literally all night. Not too many contractions but just so restless and super sore vag. If I were you I’d start up again in a few weeks because by then baby will be ready to come!! I’ve honestly never had problems with sex in any of my other pregnancies but this one it’s making me feel awful. Don’t know what it is!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Can't wait for more babies to be born eeek.
> 
> I'm actually really missing my bump. It hits me the most when I'm getting dressed and I see all my maternity stuff then look down and no bump.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong it's great now he's here and I'm loving all the newborn cuddles but I feel like time is going so fast and b4 I know know he won't be a newborn anymore.
> 
> Definitely definitely gonna try for one more.
> Just not sure when.
> Ideally I want to enjoy Harley for as long as possible first.
> But unfortunately my age is so against me.
> 42 on 17th December and then 43 the following December.
> Wud love to hold off untill 43 but getting worried it won't happen because I will be too old.
> 
> I hate getting old:-(

Oh my gosh I can’t wait to get rid of this bump… I’m so uncomfortable!! I do remember with one of my pregnancies, I think it was DD2, crying after she was born wishing she was back inside. But I don’t think I’ll have tears after this one. This has been the slowest most painful pregnancy ever and I’ll be glad to be done XD lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady thats a tough one! But if it causes worry every time then it’s not worth it so much. Pretty annoying though!
> 
> 2 weeks to go tomorrow! It’s insane I’ll soon be counting down in single digits!

Ahh that’s sooo crazy!! It’s nice to be in the full term zone so you at least know baby is healthy whenever they decide to arrive! You’re doing so great and not long now xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney oh my I can’t imagine missing pregnancy and a bump.

@sadeyedlady you are not alone sex gives me really bad contractions that lasts hours. Good for when it’s go time I guess but sucks in between. 

got a scan in an hour. But feeling miserable today, was sick and vomiting all night and this morning still struggling to eat or drinking.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney oh my I can’t imagine missing pregnancy and a bump.
> 
> @sadeyedlady you are not alone sex gives me really bad contractions that lasts hours. Good for when it’s go time I guess but sucks in between.
> 
> got a scan in an hour. But feeling miserable today, was sick and vomiting all night and this morning still struggling to eat or drinking.

Do you have to wait for results of the scan or did they tell you how he’s growing?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do you have to wait for results of the scan or did they tell you how he’s growing?

I have to wait for results. Got the same tech as last time, not chatty. He said baby grown a little bit. The measurements I saw myself were quite small but growth non the less. 

will see OB Wednesday.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey everyone sorry for disappearing on you! I just posted my birth story in the birth announcements section. Sophia is doing well-ish will let that post explain. 
Stupid spd is still hurting bad.

I am so not missing my bump and am glad iv been sterilised lol!! 

Can't wait to see who is next to have Baby!! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey everyone sorry for disappearing on you! I just posted my birth story in the birth announcements section. Sophia is doing well-ish will let that post explain.
> Stupid spd is still hurting bad.
> 
> I am so not missing my bump and am glad iv been sterilised lol!!
> 
> Can't wait to see who is next to have Baby!! X

Oh my just read your story, how terrifying, I’m so glad you all doing fine. It’s really making me cautious of Bub reduced movement, have to remember to keep going.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i feel you on the sore bits! I feel sore and swollen! Ouch!! No contractions from me though.

@daniyaaq so sorry you’ve had a rough night. It’s a shame they don’t share results straight away! Main thing he has grown!

@Suggerhoney i end up missing my bump but I don’t miss the nights of being uncomfortable! It’s the best feeling after baby getting into bed and actually being able to move freely! I hate that newborns get big so quick!

@Catmumof4 oh my! What a story!!!!!! So so scary for you! Big hugs for what you went for. Hopefully she will have put on some weight xx


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m still undecided about this, what do you guys think worth seeing midwife tomorrow then OB Wednesday?

i dont even know why I’m having a hard time deciding


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> I’m still undecided about this, what do you guys think worth seeing midwife tomorrow then OB Wednesday?
> 
> i dont even know why I’m having a hard time deciding


If you are feeling up to it I'd go to both they may check different things. 


My little man started nursery today. He looks so grown up.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i guess if they check different thing then maybe it’s worth seeing them both?!

@topazicatzbet what a little cutie! I hope he has a lovely day!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban i definitely think that’s the best idea to start getting some stuff now, as my ribs already feel bruised from where he keeps snuggling in,

@sadeyedlady sorry about the sex situation, I know it sucks to give it up but better than worrying every time with the contractions, my first pregnancy I couldn’t leave my partner alone where as this pregnancy I’m much more bigger and more tired and it takes more effort which is annoying lol

@Catmumof4 wow what a scary situation to be in with your birth story, hope you guys are doing much better now and hopefully the SPD will bugger off 

@topazicatzbet aww looks at him, hope he has a great day 

pregnancy insomnia at it worse last night, up every hour then by 2/3 was just laying there for ages.. luckily tiredness not hit me yet but dreading when it does.. just ache loads today


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 ooo the rib pain! I feel you! Insomnia sucks! Wish I had an answer but nothing works does it…. Just seems part and parcel of the third tri. 

I just made up the baby chair/napper thing for baby. I know I keep saying it but I can’t believe I’m here! I’m so excited about meeting this boy! Even my usual terror of labour hasn’t crept in yet…. I have an odd moment of “oh shit labour hurts” but I haven’t yet had my usual feeling sick about it all. Dunno why I’m feeling more relaxed this time?


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 ooo the rib pain! I feel you! Insomnia sucks! Wish I had an answer but nothing works does it…. Just seems part and parcel of the third tri.
> 
> I just made up the baby chair/napper thing for baby. I know I keep saying it but I can’t believe I’m here! I’m so excited about meeting this boy! Even my usual terror of labour hasn’t crept in yet…. I have an odd moment of “oh shit labour hurts” but I haven’t yet had my usual feeling sick about it all. Dunno why I’m feeling more relaxed this time?

The rib pain is awful, I had it really bad in the last couple weeks with my first that it felt like I been hit with a bat and was bruised, not that I actually knows what that feels like but it was so bruised, this time round he’s been on my bladder majority so been painful down there but he’s moving his way up to make sure my ribs don’t feel left out.

I’m so excited for you, can’t wait to see pictures and hear the birth story.. hopefully not to much longer but long enough so your partner can relax and not worry about work


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> The rib pain is awful, I had it really bad in the last couple weeks with my first that it felt like I been hit with a bat and was bruised, not that I actually knows what that feels like but it was so bruised, this time round he’s been on my bladder majority so been painful down there but he’s moving his way up to make sure my ribs don’t feel left out.
> 
> I’m so excited for you, can’t wait to see pictures and hear the birth story.. hopefully not to much longer but long enough so your partner can relax and not worry about work

my first was a rib kicker there was a point her little foot actually got stuck on there, it hurt like hell. I’m so scared of that feeling so whilst I been complaining about the head butting of my pelvis it’s nothing compare to rib agony.

I thought little one was moving up since I’m feeling more movements up there but nope, the tech had to dig into my pelvis to get head measurements


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 ooo the rib pain! I feel you! Insomnia sucks! Wish I had an answer but nothing works does it…. Just seems part and parcel of the third tri.
> 
> I just made up the baby chair/napper thing for baby. I know I keep saying it but I can’t believe I’m here! I’m so excited about meeting this boy! Even my usual terror of labour hasn’t crept in yet…. I have an odd moment of “oh shit labour hurts” but I haven’t yet had my usual feeling sick about it all. Dunno why I’m feeling more relaxed this time?

Haha yes after sex the other night I went pee and think I had a decent contraction… it hurt a lot and I thought “oh no, why did I do this? I don’t want to feel this in a few weeks” lol. But then I gave myself some affirmations and wasn’t so nervous but yeah, the oh crap labour hurts hits once in a while XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> my first was a rib kicker there was a point her little foot actually got stuck on there, it hurt like hell. I’m so scared of that feeling so whilst I been complaining about the head butting of my pelvis it’s nothing compare to rib agony.
> 
> I thought little one was moving up since I’m feeling more movements up there but nope, the tech had to dig into my pelvis to get head measurements

The same here! Her head is still making it hard for my pelvis to get comfy (like I can barely find a way to sit anymore) but I think they’re just longer and reaching up to the top of the bump too. We’ll be getting it both ends till delivery now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu what kind of affirmations do you use? 

@daniyaaq babies feet stuck in your ribs sounds yuck! I have baby pushing my ribs and that’s uncomfortable enough!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have a head sticking in my diaphragm making it hard to breath. 

Ds3 has been full of cold the past few days and now it's my turn.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oooo I can only imagine a head there!!! Sounds sore! Sucky you’ve got a cold. How’s maternity been so far?


----------



## Catmumof4

daniyaaq said:


> Oh my just read your story, how terrifying, I’m so glad you all doing fine. It’s really making me cautious of Bub reduced movement, have to remember to keep going.

I'm sorry if it made you worry more hun not long to go! How are you feeling xx



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu i feel you on the sore bits! I feel sore and swollen! Ouch!! No contractions from me though.
> 
> @daniyaaq so sorry you’ve had a rough night. It’s a shame they don’t share results straight away! Main thing he has grown!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i end up missing my bump but I don’t miss the nights of being uncomfortable! It’s the best feeling after baby getting into bed and actually being able to move freely! I hate that newborns get big so quick!
> 
> @Catmumof4 oh my! What a story!!!!!! So so scary for you! Big hugs for what you went for. Hopefully she will have put on some weight xx

Today she has put on an ounce over night but the jaundice went up by 20, I have the 5 day post baby review tomorrow morning and hopefully that will start to come down!! How are you hun so so close!!



topazicatzbet said:


> If you are feeling up to it I'd go to both they may check different things.
> 
> 
> My little man started nursery today. He looks so grown up.
> 
> View attachment 1102303

Ohh he looks sooo cute!! 


Penguin20 said:


> @Mummy2Corban i definitely think that’s the best idea to start getting some stuff now, as my ribs already feel bruised from where he keeps snuggling in,
> 
> @sadeyedlady sorry about the sex situation, I know it sucks to give it up but better than worrying every time with the contractions, my first pregnancy I couldn’t leave my partner alone where as this pregnancy I’m much more bigger and more tired and it takes more effort which is annoying lol
> 
> @Catmumof4 wow what a scary situation to be in with your birth story, hope you guys are doing much better now and hopefully the SPD will bugger off
> 
> @topazicatzbet aww looks at him, hope he has a great day
> 
> pregnancy insomnia at it worse last night, up every hour then by 2/3 was just laying there for ages.. luckily tiredness not hit me yet but dreading when it does.. just ache loads today

Thank you hun it's been a rollercoaster!! I.hope you can catch up on some sleep tonight!


----------



## Catmumof4

So the spd I'm starting to wonder if it is something else entirely. Iv tried everything to help it and when it starts to ease and I think finally it then turns around and comes back again! I tried calling the Drs today but the receptionist thought she was a sodding Dr and was so rude saying it wasn't priority for a call back! Grrr


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 are they happy with an oz? At least she has put on. Sorry about the jaundice going up hopefully by tomorrow it will have dropped. How are you? How have your biggies been with Sophia?


----------



## Catmumof4

She said an ounce was loads and was happy but I don't think it's that much really.. am happy either way! 
I'm ok just very very sore with the leg pain. Sec tion scar I can't even feel lol!! How are you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oooo I can only imagine a head there!!! Sounds sore! Sucky you’ve got a cold. How’s maternity been so far?

Busy. Lol. Today I had a doctors appointment as I wanted my thyroid checking as a colleague kept going on about my thyroid looking big so thought I should get it checked. Managed to get my flu jab done too then had to take the cat back to the vets for a check up and do a test on my mums legs for her gp as they don't do it and I'm trained to do it so saved her having to go on a waiting list. 

When does the put your feet up bit of mat leave start. Lol. 

Meeting friends for coffee tom so I guess that counts. 

@Catmumof4 I hope her jaundice improves. Sorry you are still struggling with the spd


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 I guess if she was happy then that’s got to be good right??? Oh no! I’m sorry the leg pain hasn’t gone and I’m sorry that the receptionist was rubbish with you. So annoying when the receptionists are bum holes. Hopefully you can get to see/talk to a dr and get some answers. I’m doing ok thanks lovely!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oh isn’t that they way hopefully you’ll get some chill time! Just make sure that you make sometime for just you. How did the cat get on? I guess it’s pretty handy you can do certain things though specially if it meant your mum doesn’t have to wait for it to be done. Great you could get your flu jab though while you were at the drs.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oh isn’t that they way hopefully you’ll get some chill time! Just make sure that you make sometime for just you. How did the cat get on? I guess it’s pretty handy you can do certain things though specially if it meant your mum doesn’t have to wait for it to be done. Great you could get your flu jab though while you were at the drs.

The cats doing well thanks. They gave him some more antibiotics (more money yikes) and he goes back on Thurs but he has gained more weight back. 

I'm hoping next week will be quieter but I'm looking forward to this fri as I have a pregnancy massage booked.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Catmumof4 I’m alright hun, I feel as though I spend my days staring at the calendar, but like you said I’m nearly there.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Catmumof4 I’m alright hun, I feel as though I spend my days staring at the calendar, but like you said I’m nearly there.

It feels so close yet so far doesn’t it? Honestly changing my mind about thinking I might go early… thinking she’ll be closer to her due date than I’d like XD


----------



## daniyaaq

Finishing work this Friday. Thought I would be excited but I’m nervous life and pregnancy is funny, it’s almost like I don’t want to go, I haven’t not been a lawyer in years what am I going to do? :sad1: What if I forget everything?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Finishing work this Friday. Thought I would be excited but I’m nervous life and pregnancy is funny, it’s almost like I don’t want to go, I haven’t not been a lawyer in years what am I going to do? :sad1: What if I forget everything?

Ugh Mat leave is hard when you have a skilled job! Going back is definitely an adjustment period. Little bit of a learning curve… I would rather stay at home with my kids so I love Mat leave but for those who do really well at their jobs it can be a bit of a weird time. I’m sure you’ll pick it back up quickly when you’re back at it and maybe even want to go back early depending on how things go with DS!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh Mat leave is hard when you have a skilled job! Going back is definitely an adjustment period. Little bit of a learning curve… I would rather stay at home with my kids so I love Mat leave but for those who do really well at their jobs it can be a bit of a weird time. I’m sure you’ll pick it back up quickly when you’re back at it and maybe even want to go back early depending on how things go with DS!!

oh my I’m going to have a DS :neutral: I sure hope this boy don’t give me too much of a challenge


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> oh my I’m going to have a DS :neutral: I sure hope this boy don’t give me too much of a challenge

Well it’ll definitely be different than the girls … but probably not for the first few months at least :) I’m sure it’ll be a great adventure to have a son/brother in your house for you all!! Still not 100% convinced this one is a girl after only 1 ultrasound XD wouldn’t mind another peek to confirm!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu with all the many scans I’ve had I haven’t asked them to reconfirm gender, a part of me is hoping I’ll give birth and it would be a girl


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> oh my I’m going to have a DS :neutral: I sure hope this boy don’t give me too much of a challenge

Just watch out for those nappy changes as boys are really good at peeing on you. Lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq not long till maternity leave then! Must feel strange leaving a job like a lawyer. How long have you planned to have off? Like @topazicatzbet said beware of nappy changes…. Hahaha! That can be fun!!!! Boys are lovely. My 3 are a complete mix! They are all so different. But then saying that my girls are so different to each other too!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

38 week bump!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban I’m always jealous of your bump, it’s perfect.. my stomach is hard at the top but feel all soft and squashy at the bottom lol.. can’t believe your 38 weeks though.. any day really if your not overdue again

@daniyaaq How exciting for maternity leave but can understand the nerves, I was the same with my first thought I would forget everything but once I was back in the office everything was just natural and slowly came back to me.

@Catmumof4 Glad the weight has improved and really hope the jaundice dos too


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet hahaha oh my this is going to be interesting 

@Mummy2Corban I’ve got 6 months off. I’m going to continue doing my academic side job so hoping that will keep my knowledge sharp. I can’t imagine how it will feel getting back in the court room after being away for 6 months, that will be the interesting part.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1102330
> 
> 
> 
> 38 week bump!

Wow you look fantastic.


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq I love being a boy mom! My first two are boys. My second born son is actually my most calm, cuddly out of my 3 kids. He loves crafts, reading, and still will ALWAYS comes for a good snuggle and hug and kiss even though he's 6. He's really such a love. My daughter on the other hand is rough and tumble, loves playing out in the dirt and puddles, and terrorizes her brothers. She of course is also sweet and kind and caring and I love her to pieces, but she's more "tough" than my DS is. You really never know haha!

@Mummy2Corban your bump looks great!! It's always such a beautiful shape. 38 weeks - not long now!!!

@Catmumof4 so glad the weight is improving. I have been thinking of you and your daughter. I'm glad you are doing well - her photos are always just adorable.

@topazicatzbet your son looks adorable! He definitely looks like a little grown up guy :) Did he enjoy nursery?

Still nothing new here. 31 weeks tomorrow. I have a regular appointment tomorrow where they just do weight and urine check, and then next week I have my growth ultrasound. Here is my 31 week bump. I still feel so tiny compared to my past 3 babies.


----------



## sil

For reference, left is me this pregnancy 31 weeks. Right is me last pregnancy with my DD 31 weeks. I can’t believe I’m 31 weeks in both photos and can look so different


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> For reference, left is me this pregnancy 31 weeks. Right is me last pregnancy with my DD 31 weeks. I can’t believe I’m 31 weeks in both photos and can look so different
> 
> View attachment 1102336

Wow that is a big difference. I wonder if they are laid differently which is adding to the difference.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil wow that is a huge difference


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney @Catmumof4 spam us with baby pictures we don’t mind. 

third trimester insomnia really kicking my butt. Been having very regular painful contractions all of yesterday and still going tonight. I planned to just wait it out till my 4pm appointment with OB, it’s 2am now and really wondering if I can make it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies.

Lovely bump @Mummy2Corban u look so lovely ure bump is perfect.
@sil crazy the difference in 2 different pregnancies. I was so much bigger this time around yet baby was smaller which was weird. 

Sorry about the Insomnia and being sick @daniyaaq that's awful.
I had the insomnia but I was so lucky i wasn't sick at all during pregnancy. Only threw me guts up in labour lol. 
I've never experienced really bad sickness in pregnancy. I did throw up with our 10 year old son but it wasn't constant. 


@Catmumof4 
That great she has already gained a oz hon. Harley was still losing at 5 and 6 days old so the fact she is already gaining is so good and she will keep gaining. 
I need to read ure birth story by the sounds of it it was traumatic I am so sorry for that. 
Will have a read in a mo. 

So when i said I miss my bump I just meant the bump lol. I don't miss the aches and pains and I definitely don't miss that horrid acid reflux.
It's great now I can take and eat anything I want without worrying.

So the tiredness hit last night. I new it wud at some point but it hit with a bang. 
I've been managing to stay up quite easily till 2-3am to and then after that feed I sleep and DH does the 6am and a few feeds after that so I can sleep.
Dh falls asleep early around 9 10pm and sleeps through untill harleys 6am feed. 
But last night it hit 11pm and I was dog tired. Like fighting to keep my eyes open.
Why didn't I feel like that in pregnancy instead of the stupid insomnia grrrr. 
Feel OK today tho. 

Harlely was weighed again today and he's 7lb 2oz so still not his birth weight but close.
Thank fully he's been signed off too now so don't have to keep going back to that clinic huraay. 

He's still in tiny baby and will be 3 weeks old on Sunday. Can't see him going in first size for at least another week or two.
So glad I got all that tiny baby stuff from the lady up the school now because it's getting so much use. 

Even tho I've had plenty of practice with boys I've still been peed on I don't know how many times lol. 
U have to change his nappy so fast b4 he gets u hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here is my eldest dd with Harley last night


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies!

@sil wow! What a difference! Amazing how bumps can vary so much pregnancy to pregnancy! You look great! Hopefully baby girl is all good at your scan next week. Keep us updated.

@daniyaaq hopefully once back in the court room it will be like riding a horse? And you’ll just get right back into it! Hmmm how are the contractions now? Seems a long time to have painful ones???

@Suggerhoney he looks so dinky in that photo! Glad he is nearly back at his birth weight and that you don’t have to go back to clinic! Having a newborn is hard work and those long nights sure take it out of you! Sounds like you and DH have a good routine set up though.

and yes I agree that you and @Catmumof4 need to baby doll is with pictures!!!!

so my question to you ladies is how do you feel on the run up to labour/delivery? Do you get nervous? Calm?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> @sil wow! What a difference! Amazing how bumps can vary so much pregnancy to pregnancy! You look great! Hopefully baby girl is all good at your scan next week. Keep us updated.
> 
> @daniyaaq hopefully once back in the court room it will be like riding a horse? And you’ll just get right back into it! Hmmm how are the contractions now? Seems a long time to have painful ones???
> 
> @Suggerhoney he looks so dinky in that photo! Glad he is nearly back at his birth weight and that you don’t have to go back to clinic! Having a newborn is hard work and those long nights sure take it out of you! Sounds like you and DH have a good routine set up though.
> 
> and yes I agree that you and @Catmumof4 need to baby doll is with pictures!!!!
> 
> so my question to you ladies is how do you feel on the run up to labour/delivery? Do you get nervous? Calm?



He is so dinky hon. Its so strange because Tommy looks huge now compared to H. He seemed little b4 I had Harley and now he just seems like a propper little boy. 
It's his 2nd birthday on Thursday. 
I'm so glad we don't have to go to that clinic anymore it was such a pain with the sleepless nights and having to get ready and get In the car and then with the school run as well its like we had no time. It's just go go go. 
I like it best when I can just sit at home and watch TV and cuddle Harley and play with Tommy. 

I was actually excited hon. I was very excited and didn't get nervous. 
I was hoping it was gonna go as good as it did with Tommy but as soon as they put that pessery in and the hyper stimulation started and then I worried. 
But that wasn't supposed to happen. 

I know one thing if we get blessed again with another one I will probably be nervous b4 the birth but only because of that hyper stimulation. I wud definitely be scared to have the pessery again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oooo it makes me so sad when the baby isn’t the baby anymore and they seem so very grown up over night. I keep snuggling Huxley as I know when baby comes he is going to seem so big!

I usually have a really horrible feeling leading up to labour. Even though I’ve no real reason to be worried?! I’m a little nervous about labour this time round but not the usual terror that I feel on the lead up. I’m super excited about meeting this little boy. Just wondered how everyone else feels about it?! 

I’m trying to remain positive and think positive things! I want to take this all in seeing as it really is the last!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban i just try not to think about it, usually get a little nervous whilst in active labour.


----------



## daniyaaq

Had my appointment, regular OB wasn’t there and a locum attended me. Not sure if he was just still settling or what but he seemed rather clueless. I have taken the liberty to book myself another appointment because I’m not satisfied with him.

Baby not grown much at all in the 3 weeks, I’m talking only difference of 3mm. Dropped to 20th percentile and estimated to be 1.9kg so about 4lb. Scan shows liquid is decreasing, but still within normal range.

the one thing he did confirm after much prompting was induction between 37&38 weeks.


----------



## Penguin20

@sil Your bump this time round was how I looked my first time round with DD, had to have 3 growth scans but all was ok, can’t believe how different they are but shows you every pregnancy can be different 

@daniyaaq sorry the appointment didn’t go as well as you hoped, fingers crossed baby start gaining more weight 

@Suggerhoney look how small he is, soo cute 

@Mummy2Corban with my DD I was actually excited for labour as never experienced it so loved the build up but soon as my waters went and we went to hospital the nerves kicked in and soon as I was in active labour I was just a mess as it hurt so much, I really wanted to be a calm one but definitely wasn’t, I didn’t even think not anything that could go wrong but this time round I keep thinking something going to go wrong and he’s going to get stuck or I will be rushed for a c-section, I think as everything went so textbook last time I’m like due a bad experience if that makes sense


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq so frustrating!!! Sorry the locus seemed rather clueless! It’s annoying having an appointment and coming away feeling like that. Are they concerned by his growth? Or waters? I guess at least you know that you won’t be going longer than 38 weeks… so possibly only 4 weeks left? 

@Penguin20 i was the same going into my first! I wasn’t fazed by any of it until like you say I went into labour and actually realised how much it hurt! Hahaha! My first was back to back so took a while but my others have been pretty much straight forward. I do feel more relaxed this time round but I guess it’s just natural to worry and be anxious as you know what’s coming?! 

I think some of my concerns are leaving DS3 as his still totally my baby. MIL isn’t as snuggly and warm as I am and I worry he won’t get the comfort he needs while I’m in hospital. 

How is everyone? Anymore appointments this week? I’ve the midwife Friday


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban they should be but he didn’t know if it is. Considering there was 3weeks in between scans no difference in measurements is a cause for concern. It probably plays more on my mind knowing the scans were done by the exact same person


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq whens you next appointment?


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq whens you next appointment?

He set one for 2 weeks but I actually got my consultant friend to get me one next week just to make sure I’m on safe side. It’s a shame it’s public holiday this Friday otherwise would have gotten one then.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq I think its wise to get checked sooner. 

I have midwife fri. Hopefully she can look into getting my date sorted.


----------



## playgirl666

Got my last growth scan and consultant tomorrow morning, I'm hoping they will book me in, she wanted to do a sweep first cos she thinks I will go naturally , but I really want a date at least, I'm worried at how little weight he put on in 2 weeks, he was 4ib 1 then 2 weeks later only 4ib 8 x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq 2 weeks! I’m glad you got in before then! 

@topazicatzbet hopefully she can chase your date! Be good to know what’s happening!

@playgirl666 i hope they understand your worries and give you a date specially if his still only gaining a little. Your nearly full term so I’ve all crossed for a date! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u, I keep getting back contraction pains, they will probs fizzle out though! My 1st labour started with back pains x


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 hopefully babu has fattened up a bit. 

The post man just brought me my date. 18th October!!! Yay. 26 days to go


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet wow great we have a date. 

@playgirl666 hopefully they give you a date. Or those contractions really get things going.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Sorry your scans haven't been great. Are they set on induction for you or can that change?


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s almost certain, The next scan will determine this. Its just a matter of date


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> It’s almost certain, The next scan will determine this. Its just a matter of date

Sorry you might have to have induction. Hopefully you'll know for definite soon


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Sorry you might have to have induction. Hopefully you'll know for definite soon

I honestly don’t mind the induction I’m over this pregnancy already.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban aww bless you, hopefully DS3 will settle and hopefully it be a nice quick labour so not in hospital too long away from him, 

@topazicatzbet yay for getting your date how exciting 

I have no appointments till beginning of October, feel like I hardly seen anyone this pregnancy but apparently that’s normal for your second, my midwife is lovely though as always tell me to call if I need anything but she’s leaving after my next appointment so hoping my new midwife will be just as lovely


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet yay to having a date! Now you’ve got a definite to work towards!!!!

@playgirl666 oooo that’s a bit exciting. Do you think they will still offer a sweep tomorrow? Might be the little nudge you need if you are feeling contractions! 

@Penguin20 its lovely having the same midwife throughout pregnancy. I guess due to covid I have had a different one each time. I’ve seen the midwife at 28, 32, 36, 38 (this fridays one) and then at 40 but I’ll be 40 weeks and 4 days so you never know I might not need it. Hopefully your new midwife is just as lovely as your last!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i don’t really ever get nervous for labour because my pregnancies are so awful and I’m ready to get the babu out. Helps to know I won’t be in pain for more than 2-3 hours usually as well. I feel a bit nervous thinking about postpartum, dealing with those baby noises keeping me awake all night, changing diapers in the night and breastfeeding challenges. I always have a hard first month or two of breastfeeding before it gets easy. 

@daniyaaq how is your placenta looking? Is it possible you have the same thing as @sil (I think right?) and it’s a cord insertion issue? It gets missed a lot on ultrasounds but can cause IUGR where the baby doesn’t grow as it should. Anyways better to get him out sooner rather than later. FYI I read induction goes smoother in women who have been eating dates!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

26 days till my first sweep… feels ages away. Hopefully my fasting blood sugars can stay under 5.3 for 11 more mornings and then I likely won’t need to go on insulin, because the insulin resistance gets a bit better at 36 weeks usually. 

my midwife (newish) on Monday measured me right on track which was reassuring… but going over my birth plan everything was like, “ok we’ll try but sometimes this can’t happen because of the diabetes”… like I’ve had 3 GD pregnancies before and never had any issues with my labour or delivery or postpartum to do with the GD. She was probably just trying to be informative as is her job but if it was one of my midwives who knew me I doubt I would’ve gotten any push back on my birth preferences. 

honestly keeping track of the blood sugars and carbs is so exhausting I don’t even want to eat anymore.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i love dates I eat them even when not pregnant but I’m actually scared to do anything that supposedly help with labour right now, going on day 3 of regular consistent contractions, they increasing in intensity too. I’m actually not ready to deal with a premie baby so would really like to keep him in for atleast another 2 weeks. The closer I can get to 37 the better. 

it’s 4am and the pain is keeping me up


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu i love dates I eat them even when not pregnant but I’m actually scared to do anything that supposedly help with labour right now, going on day 3 of regular consistent contractions, they increasing in intensity too. I’m actually not ready to deal with a premie baby so would really like to keep him in for atleast another 2 weeks. The closer I can get to 37 the better.
> 
> it’s 4am and the pain is keeping me up

Oh totally… I’m thinking like a few days before your induction to start with the dates… nothing early at all for you!! Baby definitely needs a few more weeks to make the postpartum
Journey easier.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all:! Been missing coming on here but time has hit fast forward and I never get to have the spare time. Iv updated on fb but for those that aren't on there: Sophia got the all clear for jaundice, she has put weight on so they are happy with that. We have an appointment this afternoon so I can get my dressing off and fifi 're weighed. She is such a calm girl, she has never cried though which is a little scary at times lol

Your all looking great and I'm stalking when I can for more babies. Feel free to add me on Facebook if u haven't already xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq how are the contractions today? They must be pretty uncomfortable to keep you awake???

@Reiko_ctu i guess your right! If your pregnancies are horrible then getting baby out stops that!

@playgirl666 hope all is well with your scan


----------



## playgirl666

1 week until my induction!!! Baby is just under 6ib atm so he's put weight on :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats amazing news that he has put on weight! So do you go in next Thursday for induction? I’d you say it’s your little girls birthday soon??


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Hope the contractions have eased off and you're feeling a bit better 

@Catmumof4 Glad you two are on the mend


----------



## playgirl666

My little girls birthday is on Wednesday! Yep gotta go next Thursday, but I have to have a covid test first, they did say how low his head is he looks ready to come any day now, so I might not make induction x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Excellent news that he has put weight on. Ekk not long now for more babies.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 well either way you know you only have a week! Super excited for you! Are you all set and ready to go?


----------



## daniyaaq

Hey all, just managing with these contractions. My usual OB actually gave me a call today. Talked through my results and plans which was fantastic, clarified when to get next scan and confirmed will definitely induce. For now gotta do my best to keep Bub in. If I was to go into labour I would need to be flown to the city before birth or risk being separated from baby, our local hospital wouldn’t be able to handle premie


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Hey all, just managing with these contractions. My usual OB actually gave me a call today. Talked through my results and plans which was fantastic, clarified when to get next scan and confirmed will definitely induce. For now gotta do my best to keep Bub in. If I was to go into labour I would need to be flown to the city before birth or risk being separated from baby, our local hospital wouldn’t be able to handle premie

Really glad your OB contacted you. Fx baby stays put that bit longer.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> Hey all, just managing with these contractions. My usual OB actually gave me a call today. Talked through my results and plans which was fantastic, clarified when to get next scan and confirmed will definitely induce. For now gotta do my best to keep Bub in. If I was to go into labour I would need to be flown to the city before birth or risk being separated from baby, our local hospital wouldn’t be able to handle premie

It must be a great relief to know you have a plan. Did they mention a date for induction?


----------



## Penguin20

@Catmumof4 so good to hear from you, glad all ok.. she is so cute 

@daniyaaq Sorry about the contractions, hopefully baby stays put for a little longer 

@playgirl666 ahh how exciting only a week to go 

AFM - nothing new really.. 43 days till maternity leave starts.. not that I’m counting haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq thats great you got to speak to your actual OB. Hopefully bubs stays put over the next few weeks so you don’t have to worry about early delivery.


----------



## Weemcb26

Managed to get my bails and toenails done today so feeling ready to have baby now haha not been on here much as the HG has been just awful I can’t seem to function at all but so far today has been a good day! Just 8 days to go eeekkkkk


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 Glad you’ve had a good day lovely! And so lovely that you’ve had your nails and toes done too! 8 days!!!! Oh my!!! How exciting! 

another few babies on the way! Eek!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all eeekkk more babies!! Can't wait to see them all!!!

I had midwife appointment today to have my dressing off and then weighed Sophia and she has lost weight again :cry: she's lost 60g in 2 days so they are getting worried she is now 7lb exactly and she was 7lb 11 when born. We have 48 hrs at home to try gain the weight xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I tried to add u @Catmumof4 but ure account is privet. 
I'm sure she will start gaining hon. I think its normol to lose a bit of weight. 
Harley was 7lb 3 and dropped to 6lb 5 so he lost nearly a whole lb. 
It may just mean u have to go and get her weighed and feed every 3 hours like we had to. 
He's 7lb 2oz now and nearly 3 weeks old. 
But finally been signed off. 

We need to get him registered still and then can register him at the doctors.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't believe there will be more babies soon eeeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I don't come on as much either ladies. 
I'm just so tired. 
The sleepless nights is hard but I wudnt change it and I know its just temporary.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney @Catmumof4 don’t worry ladies we all know how difficult those first few weeks or even months can be, 

@Weemcb26 oh baby is coming soon!!! How exciting, I’m going to live vicariously through you, I’m so over sickness but have a few more weeks to wait


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Next week we’ll have some babies and then it’ll be October and things will hopefully just be rolling along for all of us. So exciting. I’m counting down 10 more days of blood sugar control and then it tends to get easier after 36 weeks when the hormones start to ease off a bit. Or did I mention that already XD. I haven’t done school with the kids at all this week and we’re only 1/4 through the lessons I planned for September :/. Shoot. 

however we did declutter kids rooms, play room, and family room. Got a big pile for the thrift shop. Need to sort through our master closet too but I’ve done the bedroom so I don’t feel overwhelmed putting up a crib in there (or even giving birth if that’s what it comes to). So I guess nesting has overtaken homeschooling right now. Wish there were a few more independent things my girls could do so I don’t feel so neglectful!!

Hopefully everyone makes their induction date… seems like a lot of inductions! Who is just playing the waiting game? Me and @Mummy2Corban anyone else? Maybe everyone could post with their induction date I’m having hard time keeping track lol!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu oh my you almost 36, I’m trailing a week and few days behind you so I’m always excited when you reach milestones.

I also tend to let my ‘care’ relax a bit at 36, start walking and doing stuff to make labour/induction easier for me so that be exciting. 

I’l help everyone around and post induction dates on front page, if I miss anyone please let me know.


----------



## daniyaaq

angie90 said:


> Congrats to our first little two babies just read all the posts I’ve missed! How exciting to see babies joining the world! Xx

So good to see you. How are you doing? Gearing up for Bub?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @Reiko_ctu oh my you almost 36, I’m trailing a week and few days behind you so I’m always excited when you reach milestones.
> 
> I also tend to let my ‘care’ relax a bit at 36, start walking and doing stuff to make labour/induction easier for me so that be exciting.
> 
> I’l help everyone around and post induction dates on front page, if I miss anyone please let me know.

No you’re not even a week behind me! 6 days! With your induction you’ll probably go before me… but if my sweep works we might have babies at the same time! I have a friend here who is due the same day as you :). She is much bigger than me, I feel bad for her having someone to compare with who is due at the same time. I know bumps and weight gain are all different but when I see even on social media a mom who is smaller and fitter looking than me I just feel bad about my pregnancy!! Anyways that’s just a random thought. Going to go to bed now and tomorrow taking my girls to our homeschool outdoors class. It will be good for me to get some fresh air but how I’ll get up, showered, and everyone out the door by 9:30 is a concern lol!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> No you’re not even a week behind me! 6 days! With your induction you’ll probably go before me… but if my sweep works we might have babies at the same time! I have a friend here who is due the same day as you :). She is much bigger than me, I feel bad for her having someone to compare with who is due at the same time. I know bumps and weight gain are all different but when I see even on social media a mom who is smaller and fitter looking than me I just feel bad about my pregnancy!! Anyways that’s just a random thought. Going to go to bed now and tomorrow taking my girls to our homeschool outdoors class. It will be good for me to get some fresh air but how I’ll get up, showered, and everyone out the door by 9:30 is a concern lol!!

Haha yeah getting out the door is no small task. Good luck with that.

I was so sure was a week and some, but that shows how good my math skills are.


----------



## Penguin20

Wow can’t believe by end of next month we should have most our babies popped out, I’m end of November so will be playing catch up with everyone haha but excited to see pictures and birth stories 

I’m so tired, daughter wasn’t feeling well last night so was up every couple hours sorting her out luckily no work today so can relax


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Catmumof4 ah what a worry! Hopefully she gains in the next 2 days. Will you have to go back to hospital if she hasn’t gained?


----------



## playgirl666

Here's my almost full term bump! Hope everyone is doing OK x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow just had a pregnancy massage and it was amazing. Very much needed after having to do a fair bit of walking last night to take ds2 to a high school viewing.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu I'm playing the waiting game aswell. Dont get offered a sweep until 41 weeks. Last 2 babies were born 40 + 7 and 40 + 12. Dye date is 30/10 but I'm putting myself into November


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 lovely bump! Nearly full term! Yay for that!

@topazicatzbet ive never had one! Sounds as though you enjoyed it though! 

@sadeyedlady I’m surprised they wouldn’t offer you a sweep a little earlier on seeing as both babies have been that late! All mine have been late but the latest being 9 days over. After this appointment I see the midwife at 40+4 so I guess if he offered a sweep then?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just back from midwife. Baby has turned and is now head down but not engaged. My iron levels are low so she 
has e mailed Gp for iron tablets. Joy. That would explain why I'm getting very tired after a bit of activity now.


----------



## sil

@Penguin20 ill be there at the end with you! I’m due nov 24 and no plans for induction so who knows, could be December knowing my luck haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet his turned!!! But that doesn’t affect your section though?? Having low iron sucks but hopefully the tablets help out.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet his turned!!! But that doesn’t affect your section though?? Having low iron sucks but hopefully the tablets help out.

No still on for elective section. Only difference is if I were to go in to labour before I might give vbac a go but I doubt he will go early. Also will mean he shouldn't need his hips scanning. Of course he has to stay that way as ds3 went head down at 37 weeks then back again at 38. 

My hips are so bad today the walking last night around the High school has really done me in.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i didn’t think about him turning back! But hopefully he doesn’t and his hips are ok! My best friends sisters baby had to have one of those hip brace things when she was a small one.

Just saw the midwife. All fine baby is 2/5 engaged. Booked in for 2 weeks and she said I could have a sweep if I make it till then!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thankfully ds3 hips were fine prob because he kept turning. 

Great that you are engaged. Part of me would love to go naturally and manage a vbac at 38 weeks. But given ds 1 and 2 were both 4 days late I don't think its likely.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hopefully this baby boy is the same with his hips. It would be great to try but I guess what will be will be. I’m the same I fully expect to go the full distance. I can get a sweep 4 days over if needs be.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Thats great news! Did a sweep get you going with any of your other babies?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu I'm playing the waiting game aswell. Dont get offered a sweep until 41 weeks. Last 2 babies were born 40 + 7 and 40 + 12. Dye date is 30/10 but I'm putting myself into November

Oh my last 2 were 38 weeks and 39+6 so sometime in between then I’m expecting this one! Can’t imagine going to 40+12!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady with no.2 I had 2 sweeps but went into labour about 2 days after the sweep so I don’t know? Same with no.5 had a sweep and a few days later went into labour? So unsure if it was just baby was ready?

did you have sweeps with yours?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady happy 35 weeks also love the ticket with BMO


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq happy 34 weeks


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban you are in single digits countdown. Wow!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq insane! I’m not sure he will be here in 9 days though… maybe a few days extra?!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Second sweep with last baby got me started a few hours later. Can't believe its 9 days! Are you all set?


----------



## daniyaaq

I think baby has dropped, my belly looks like it’s disappeared, I’m not too uncomfortable rolling and turning feels much lighter. Bub kicks have been quite light and no rolling movements, got this pressure down low and lightning throughout the day.

Of course this has been giving me anxiety all day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady oh wow! Hopefully this baby plays ball and you won’t need a sweep! Erm kinda set… prefer being late to be honest because nerves get the better of me!

@daniyaaq hmmmm… I guess keep an eye on it lovely as this baby is 2/5 engaged and he still feels like his everywhere… still super uncomfortable with his movements. If it’s making you worry could you speak with your midwife?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban you are a special kind of pregnant woman to prefer being late.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hahaha! I just feel like it gives me longer to prepare! I don’t know why I get the fear of labour as part from my first nothing has gone wrong?! Maybe just the pain?! I don’t know?! Don’t get me wrong im so uncomfortable and my body hurts so im not enjoying it right now!


----------



## ciz

Ladies!!!! helllllllloo! How are we ? I’m desperately trying to catch up with news on here it’s been weeks.

@Suggerhoney argghh I can see a beautiful baby in a pic… all ok lovely?

any other gorgeous mumma’s had their bubs ? 

All good here with me, think missy has turned and in place. She is such a wriggle bum, I’m quite uncomfortable. Been having the odd braxton contractions daily but nothing too unmanageable with them. Nearly there girls. Can’t believe how quickly it’s now come around xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz lovely to hear from you! Glad all is well with you! Apart from the braxton hicks. I also can’t believe we are here! It honestly doesn’t feel like yesterday that this thread started.


----------



## sil

Hope everyone is well! I am just getting over a terrible 48 hour migraine. It has been awful - nausea, throbbing one sided pain, light and sound aversion, weird visuals etc. 

My follow up is finally coming up on Wednesday. I can’t wait to see baby girl again and fingers crossed she’s still on track with her growth. I’ll get an ultrasound and they’ll do the BPP and monitor her heart and movement with those straps. I’ll update after the appointment - 4 days to go!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil migraines suck and totally take it out of you. I hope your ok now it’s calmed down? Please update after your ultrasound I have all crossed that baby girl has stayed on track


----------



## playgirl666

I feel really achey today, like mild period pains atm, gonna see what happens x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ooooo!!!! Exciting! Keep
Us updated! Happy full term!


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u :) sorry for the tmi but I have been losing loads of thick cm today, eighter way not long for both of us now :) how r u? Xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh exciting. I'm jealous of those that go early.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hopefully a good sign then! Like you say you’ve only got to wait the week out! I’m exhausted, everything hurts but I’m ok thanks! Hahaha!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Argh, one of my kids has just tested positive for covid on a lateral flow. Git us all booked in for tests in morning but now super worried I'm gonna get it and it will cause problems. So far I'm testing negative and I am double jabbed thank god.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oh no!!!! Are they ok? Hopefully all will be ok but I can understand your worry. My worry is that happening in the next week or so!!! Happy 36 weeks!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oh no!!!! Are they ok? Hopefully all will be ok but I can understand your worry. My worry is that happening in the next week or so!!! Happy 36 weeks!

He just has a sore throat so far. Ds3 has been really snotty so I just thought it was his cold but tested him so he could go to school and it's come back positive. They have had lots of cases in his school this last week. Now I'm wondering if ds3 is just a cold. We are all booked in for testing in the morning. At least I'm still 3 weeks away so I suppose it's actually good timing for us. Just so frustrating we have barely gone anywhere since covid hit, where masks everywhere but the kids bring it home from school.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet so stressful! I hope your all ok! We’ve had one case in DD2 class and 2 in DD1s class but they were already isolating so would be unlikely anyone in the class will get it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> He just has a sore throat so far. Ds3 has been really snotty so I just thought it was his cold but tested him so he could go to school and it's come back positive. They have had lots of cases in his school this last week. Now I'm wondering if ds3 is just a cold. We are all booked in for testing in the morning. At least I'm still 3 weeks away so I suppose it's actually good timing for us. Just so frustrating we have barely gone anywhere since covid hit, where masks everywhere but the kids bring it home from school.

Oh no!! So glad your vaxxed so you and baby have some immunity. Hopefully it clears out quickly and doesn’t take its time… mine lasted a solid 6 weeks till my
Cough finally went away but the stronger symptoms were only 2 weeks. Still now when I’ve gotten the 1-2 colds since Covid I have this spot in my upper chest that gets congested. Ew yuck. Anyways really hope you can either avoid it altogether or it doesn’t linger for anyone! Hopefully Soon it may just become a mild thing we deal with yearly with the vax and herd immunity. Still not nice at all to get sick at the end of pregnancy :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I don’t know if I mentioned my sister is starting to stay over night at the nicu to get baby ready to do night feeds and come home hopefully in a week or two. She’s 35 weeks gestation now… well I hate to laugh with it being her first, but she’s texting me how she only got 2 hours of sleep last night… like yup, that’s the newborn life! I’m really not being malicious but it’s kind of funny after seeing me with 3 babies (& being a l&d nurse for many years!!) that she’s surprised at the lack of sleep :). I’m
Just giggling at her a bit. Her and baby are both doing great. Harder to have your first at 36 maybe! 

AFM, ate some cake tonight at my SILs birthday party and shouldn’t have but I haven’t splurged at all this pregnancy so hopefully the baby won’t be too mad at a bit of extra sugar tonight! I still am holding steady at 135, it’d be nice to gain a pound or 2 before the end of this pregnancy but I haven’t gained anything in 5 weeks now so doubtful. Trying to keep those fasting sugars down for 8 more mornings and I should be out of that hormone surge and hopefully the hormones calm down a bit… then nausea and all the extra cervical mucus can chill out too. Gotta love those hormones. Today I’m only 2 weeks away from early term!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Happy 35 weeks! Cervical mucus is a nightmare at the minute!!

@topazicatzbet Sorry about your son. It must be such a worry. Thankfully you're fully vaccinated. Hope everybody recovers quick and easy


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i know what you mean about your sister! Newborns are hard work. I’m so glad to hear that they are both doing ok and baby will be going home soon! 8 more mornings! You got this! And 2 weeks till term and 3 weeks till your sweep???? 

@playgirl666 did anything come of yesterday? If not hopefully all these aches and pains are working some magic on your cervix and your induction will go nice and quick! Can’t wait for some more baby pictures! 

@topazicatzbet how are you all today?

@Suggerhoney and @Catmumof4 how are you and those beautiful babies doing? 

@daniyaaq hope all is ok with you?

hows everyone else doing? Any appointments this week?

I’m 39 weeks today! Still no signs of baby! I’m happy with late next week so we can settle for the weekend and DH can then have 2 full weeks off then that takes us to October half term so I won’t have to worry about school runs for a few weeks. Can have a sweep at 40+4 if I get that far. We will see!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban happy 39 weeks. 

@Reiko_ctu really glad baby is doing well. Hopefully soon you will both have your babies home 

Ds2 is feeling very sorry for himself with a temp and sore throat. And ds3 had me up all night with a temp and being snotty. He is very disappointed he can't go to nursery though. Just have to wait for test results now which are taking approx 2 days.


----------



## Penguin20

@topazicatzbet Hope they all feel better soon and recover quickly 

@Mummy2Corban Happy 39 weeks :) 

my DD been ill all weekend, did a covid test but negative but a lot of cold/coughs going round the moment, me and the DH not really slept as she been coughing so much during the nights that sometimes makes her feel sick :( she feeling better today so she’s gone to school just need to get rid of the cough and think she be on the mend, nothing really to report with myself feeling tired and achey but think that’s the normal and I’m 31+1 today :) 

Hope all you ladies doing ok


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet ah bless him! Must be enjoying nursery then. Temperatures make you feel so rubbish don’t they! Hopefully it doesn’t last long and you guys stay free of it.

@Penguin20 hopefully DD feels better soon! 31 weeks! Getting there lovely!


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m doing alright. First day on leave, felt great not having pressure of work. Got delivery for some baby bits my friend bought. I really forgot how tiny baby clothes are. She even got a Christmas outfit. 

have to do another scan, probably Monday. I should book that. The girls are on their last week of school holidays, then it’ll just be me alone all day… can’t wait.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq glad your ok! Enjoy this time! Baby clothes are so cute! You do forget how teeny they really are specially when they are the tiny baby ones. (Not that I’ve ever had to buy tiny baby size)


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Happy 39 weeks!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban glad you’re not having any signs of labour and hope baby cooperated with your schedule! Sounds perfect! Baby coming later for me would definitely be easier as far as driving my kids… after her due date there are only 2 classes to get the girls to before winter break but if I have her when I want to there’ll be 6, 3 outdoor classes and 3 community classes which are very early for me normally let along with a newborn!

So sorry for all those with sick kiddos. It’s so awful listening to them cough and having to keep them home. That’s the one plus side of all this Covid stuff is we have only had 2 colds in the past 1.5 years, when we would normally be sick non stop from October-April here with a revolving door of colds. 

And today does mark 3 weeks till my sweep! Totally feeling unsure about whether the sweep will do something or I’ll go to 40 weeks. My bump seems to be very big again, I’ll have to post a picture. But still measuring on track. So who knows. I had a feeling she’d be early but then that was gone and now I feel confused!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban glad you’re not having any signs of labour and hope baby cooperated with your schedule! Sounds perfect!




sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu Happy 35 weeks! Cervical mucus is a nightmare at the minute!!
> 
> @topazicatzbet Sorry about your son. It must be such a worry. Thankfully you're fully vaccinated. Hope everybody recovers quick and easy

Hopefully the cm calms down a bit and doesn’t just ramp up into mucus plug without a break XD lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

How big are you all expecting your babies to be?

I’m hoping 7lbs even if she’s 2 weeks early like I’d like. If I go full term 7-12 hopefully! I’m not expecting her to be in the 8’s since my eating has been so strict this last trimester.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> How big are you all expecting your babies to be?
> 
> I’m hoping 7lbs even if she’s 2 weeks early like I’d like. If I go full term 7-12 hopefully! I’m not expecting her to be in the 8’s since my eating has been so strict this last trimester.

I’ll definitely have a tiny baby here. Don’t expect to go over 6lbs


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu hopefully baby sticks to the plan! Well I fully expect a 8lb baby seeing as mine have all been 8lb! Be surprised if it was any different!


----------



## topazicatzbet

At my 3d scan they said he was on track to be between 7 and 8lb at full term. Ds3 was 6lb 10 at 39 so I'm hoping around that again. Biggest has been 8lb 1 at 5 days late.


----------



## daniyaaq

Up again in the middle of night. Who needs sleep anyway right?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq sleep is for wimps right????


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq well I’m still in bed and it’s noon here… it’s so hard for me to get up and be a mom everyday. We’ve got about an hour of baking, 2 hours of school, and an hour of making dinner, plus an hour of tidying the house to do and I don’t think I have enough hours of energy to do all those things. I’m so frustrated at the toll this pregnancy is taking on me. I honestly can barely get myself in the shower.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i can’t imagine how tough it must be. Those first weeks for me felt like that and it was awful but to still be feeling it now I feel for you. Not long left to go…. Hopefully once baby is here things will be much easier.


----------



## Weemcb26

So as I turned 36weeks yesterday I decided today was the day to start colostrum harvesting and I got 10ml which is amazing for first time. Just 5 more sleeps to goooo xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 that’s awesome!!!! Are you all set and ready to go??? Great about the colostrum too


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 that’s awesome!!!! Are you all set and ready to go??? Great about the colostrum too

Yep all ready just counting down the days really but I have something on each morning until Saturday so hopefully that will make the time go faster. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 that sounds like a plan! At least you’ll be busy and in turn the time will pass quicker! Apart from being tired out and all things hurting I’m ok thank you! How are feeling?


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 that sounds like a plan! At least you’ll be busy and in turn the time will pass quicker! Apart from being tired out and all things hurting I’m ok thank you! How are feeling?

That’s a shame, I’ve only reached 39 weeks once and that was my first born it’s sure not easy the final weeks definitely takes it’s tole! Surprisingly I haven’t been sick in a few days so managing to drink tons which in turn makes me feel a whole lot better than being dehydrated lol long may it last!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

We're doing good. 
It's tiring but I'm loving every second. 
Not gonna lie tho I am looking forward to him going through the night and getting a whole night's sleep. 
He's still in tiny baby clothing it really has lasted which I'm pleased about.
Need to go buy some more first size as that's the next size for him to go in. Then it will be 0-3 thankfully I have alot of 0-3 stuff from Tommy but gonna have to get a few first size bits. 

More babies will be here so soon exciting


----------



## Suggerhoney

Suggerhoney said:


> We're doing good.
> It's tiring but I'm loving every second.
> Not gonna lie tho I am looking forward to him going through the night and getting a whole night's sleep.
> He's still in tiny baby clothing it really has lasted which I'm pleased about.
> Need to go buy some more first size as that's the next size for him to go in. Then it will be 0-3 thankfully I have alot of 0-3 stuff from Tommy but gonna have to get a few first size bits.
> 
> More babies will be here so soon exciting





Tommy had a lovely 2nd birthday. 
Can't believe he is 2 already. Goes so fast.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> So as I turned 36weeks yesterday I decided today was the day to start colostrum harvesting and I got 10ml which is amazing for first time. Just 5 more sleeps to goooo xx

10ml!?! You’re crazy lol! Those are some boobies on you!! I can get only 1 ml at a time, I’ll start next week or so as well.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu i can’t imagine how tough it must be. Those first weeks for me felt like that and it was awful but to still be feeling it now I feel for you. Not long left to go…. Hopefully once baby is here things will be much easier.

Oh my gosh I had the breakdown of all breakdowns today. Just cried and cried. The only thing I got done was 1 math lesson with my 5 year old and cooked dinner, but used too much red wine so the kids wouldn’t eat it and I didn’t feel great about eating it either because of babe!!

but my mom said to stop trying to get the energy to do it all, she said she’ll do the kitchen for me whenever I need it and will do the girls reading and spelling every day for me (they live in our suite). So now I’ve got maths and dinners on my plate. Science and social studies too but they’re only 1 time per week each. At least I know the girls will be doing SOME lessons even if I fail to get mine done.


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaw @Reiko_ctu its really hard. I can’t imagine doing this, I sent my kids to school for this very reason I was struggling with the homeschooling/remote learning that we supposed to be doing. Pregnancy is hard and I think you should be easy on yourself (I’m saying this and know it’s easier said than done, I had a breakdown too this morning, just felt like I’m letting my children down and not being there for them) we just have to hold on a few more weeks and we will make up for it.


----------



## playgirl666

I had a bad day yesterday, felt so miserable and snappy :( x


----------



## topazicatzbet

All 3 kids have covid. At least we should have it out of the way before my section date.


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry you ladies are having some bad days at the moment,

@Reiko_ctu don't be so hard on yourself, being pregnant and trying to do home learning is tough.. I’m sure your doing an amazing job,

@Weemcb26 how exciting!! Official countdown has begun.. hope all goes well :) 

@Suggerhoney both of them are so cute, I am not looking forward to the no sleep nights.. not that I sleep much anyways the moment but I find having a newborn is a whole new type of tired 

DD finally feeling better, still has the cough but much better than what she was, last night it was my turn not to feel well.. had ingestion all night and still got it with heartburn and then had bad stomach ache for about an hour :( sorry to be a moaner


----------



## Weemcb26

Reiko_ctu said:


> 10ml!?! You’re crazy lol! Those are some boobies on you!! I can get only 1 ml at a time, I’ll start next week or so as well.

I know I was so surprised as well but been leaking a couple of weeks now! 5ml a boob haha xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 yay to the sickness holding off so you can get some fluid into you! At least you know you’ve only got days of this left so hopefully once bubba is here you’ll feel much better! Last few weeks of pregnancy definitely do take there toll. Being older and this being no.6 I think my body is tired! Haha!

@Reiko_ctu sending big hugs to you. I think as a Mumma we tend to beat ourselves up over so many things! We aren’t super hero’s and you’ve not felt great for such a long time. It’s good that your mum has offered some help which will hopefully lighten your load! I found home schooling during lockdown tough and specially when I felt awful so your doing a great job. You’ve not got long left so when all is settled down I’m sure you’ll be back on your game!!!

@Suggerhoney glad all is going well! Being tired is hard work! I’m gonna make sure I get as many naps in during DH paternity leave as once his back at work napping will not happen! Happy birthday to your big boy! 2 years old! My Huxley turned 2 in June and his such a little character! Harley still looks like such a tiny fit! Beautiful boys you have!

@playgirl666 hopefully just pregnancy hormones playing up! How are you feeling today? Another day closer to baby time!

@topazicatzbet oh no! Are they all poorly? Like you say at least it’s out the way before baby time…. Not that it makes it any better when the kiddies are poorly. We’ve had cases in 3 of mines classes.

@Penguin20 glad DD is seeking better! Sorry you’ve not been feeling it! Always welcome to come and moan! We will all listen as we’ve all got moans! I find it better moaning with other pregnant ladies as DH try’s to understand but doesn’t quite get it!


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 yay to the sickness holding off so you can get some fluid into you! At least you know you’ve only got days of this left so hopefully once bubba is here you’ll feel much better! Last few weeks of pregnancy definitely do take there toll. Being older and this being no.6 I think my body is tired! Haha!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu sending big hugs to you. I think as a Mumma we tend to beat ourselves up over so many things! We aren’t super hero’s and you’ve not felt great for such a long time. It’s good that your mum has offered some help which will hopefully lighten your load! I found home schooling during lockdown tough and specially when I felt awful so your doing a great job. You’ve not got long left so when all is settled down I’m sure you’ll be back on your game!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney glad all is going well! Being tired is hard work! I’m gonna make sure I get as many naps in during DH paternity leave as once his back at work napping will not happen! Happy birthday to your big boy! 2 years old! My Huxley turned 2 in June and his such a little character! Harley still looks like such a tiny fit! Beautiful boys you have!
> 
> @playgirl666 hopefully just pregnancy hormones playing up! How are you feeling today? Another day closer to baby time!
> 
> @topazicatzbet oh no! Are they all poorly? Like you say at least it’s out the way before baby time…. Not that it makes it any better when the kiddies are poorly. We’ve had cases in 3 of mines classes.
> 
> @Penguin20 glad DD is seeking better! Sorry you’ve not been feeling it! Always welcome to come and moan! We will all listen as we’ve all got moans! I find it better moaning with other pregnant ladies as DH try’s to understand but doesn’t quite get it!

haha thanks, I hate moaning about being pregnant as feel like other people just think I’m being ungrateful but pregnancy is hard, my DH tries his best to help and understand but sometimes feel like he thinking oh no what’s wrong now lol, I’m sure he doesn’t.
How you been feeling now your nearly 40 weeks ?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 your not being ungrateful it’s hard work!!! Specially working and having others to look after! Well moan to us instead! 
Erm I’m so so tired! I can’t lie I am super uncomfortable so I know I can’t put up with this much longer as the school runs hurt so much…. But then I keep looking at bump thinking it’s the last time! I’ll never be pregnant again!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> haha thanks, I hate moaning about being pregnant as feel like other people just think I’m being ungrateful but pregnancy is hard, my DH tries his best to help and understand but sometimes feel like he thinking oh no what’s wrong now lol, I’m sure he doesn’t.
> How you been feeling now your nearly 40 weeks ?

struggle with this too. I’m pretty certain my DP and my grandma who’s been here with me are all going through compassion fatigue, they no longer know what to do and every moan they worry so much, which is giving me anxiety.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban it must be exhausting for you and I hope the pain and tiredness eases just so you can make it through to when you want to have him, and bless you I have not even thought this is my last time I’ll be pregnant.. you sure you wouldn’t go for one more lol


----------



## Penguin20

daniyaaq said:


> struggle with this too. I’m pretty certain my DP and my grandma who’s been here with me are all going through compassion fatigue, they no longer know what to do and every moan they worry so much, which is giving me anxiety.

Aww bless you, it is hard.. hope your doing better


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> Aww bless you, it is hard.. hope your doing better

 Not feeling too bad. I think not working has taken off a huge pressure to perform out of the equation. So I’m managing better now. Yes


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a melt down yesterday at the thought of getting older and menopause etc. I just got really upset. 
I really miss my bump alot but not the aches and pains.
I do miss not being able to just sleep and rest when I like. 
Now looking back it feels like my whole pregnancy went by so so fast. 
I really feel like I was stollen of enjoying it for fear of miscarriages and then all the worry because of the high risk downs results. 
Just feel like I waisted my pregnancy worrying constantly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Started the mini pill yesterday too. I really didn't want to go on anything but I know deep down for now it's the right thing to do. 
Not sure how long I will stay on it for.
Wud still like one more baby if its possible.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im glad going on maternity has helped ease things for you.

@Penguin20 no this really is the last one!!!! As sad as that makes me it’s got to be! That’s why as much as this is hard work I’m ok to hold onto him a little longer!

@Suggerhoney its hard to fully and enjoy pregnancy when you’ve things on your mind like that. I really struggled with my pregnancy with no.2 as after the molar and months of chemo followed by another MC I literally ignored being pregnant over the fear of becoming attached and then felt awful guilt that I felt that way. It’s tough Mumma! You got there though and what a journey to a beautiful healthy boy. Hopefully all goes successfully when you do decide to try again!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq im glad going on maternity has helped ease things for you.
> 
> @Penguin20 no this really is the last one!!!! As sad as that makes me it’s got to be! That’s why as much as this is hard work I’m ok to hold onto him a little longer!
> 
> @Suggerhoney its hard to fully and enjoy pregnancy when you’ve things on your mind like that. I really struggled with my pregnancy with no.2 as after the molar and months of chemo followed by another MC I literally ignored being pregnant over the fear of becoming attached and then felt awful guilt that I felt that way. It’s tough Mumma! You got there though and what a journey to a beautiful healthy boy. Hopefully all goes successfully when you do decide to try again!



Oh hon bless you that must of been awful and so very hard. 
It's just so hard isn't it when u have had miscarriages and then pregnant again. The past miscarriage just over shadows the pregnancy. 
Thank you hon. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 one more sleep!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 only a few more sleeps for you!!!

babies! Looking forward to some baby pictures! Eek!

@Suggerhoney loss is tough! Big hugs to you!


----------



## daniyaaq

Really need this little one to hold on a bit longer, today contractions were so intense I could feel the pressure like I’m about to pop, then followed by lovely hiccups right on my vagina, he’s gotten even lower.

watch him go right back up and be stubborn when I really want him to come.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq you are a trooper to be going through this already! Can’t imagine contractions outside of labour. When is your next scan? Do you know if they will give you an induction date?


----------



## daniyaaq

Next scan is Monday then appointment Wednesday. Will ask them for date on the Wednesday


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq so hopefully you’ll only have a few weeks left?


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq so hopefully you’ll only have a few weeks left?

Yes just a few weeks. Can’t believe how close you are to your due date and you are as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## angie90

Hi everyone! I am so so sorry for being so rubbish! I finished work now so feel like I’ve got more time! I read everyday but just don’t reply so I am sorry!

38 weeks here- got a section date booked for term +12 if baby doesn’t come before! Trying for a vbac but not having any induction so hoping he will come before the section date! I have no doubt he will be late! Although I have had regular back pain but that’s been going on for 2 weeks!

ive got another scan next Wednesday so hopefully find out where he is position wise snd might try for a sweep haha!!

how is everyone else? xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 you at trooper for working till 38weeks. Hopefully you get some rest time before bub comes. I can’t imagine ever going to 40weeks I would literally cry and break down


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @angie90 you at trooper for working till 38weeks. Hopefully you get some rest time before bub comes. I can’t imagine ever going to 40weeks I would literally cry and break down

Your pregnancy reminds me so much of my friends a few years back. She had painful contractions from an irritable uterus for her whole third tri and then bam at 37 weeks baby was born! I’m sure you’ll make it till 37 and all will be perfect!!

this is terrible but today I’m contemplating how I wouldn’t mind a preemie at this point being 35 and a half weeks. I’m done. Super done. This is just brutal.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My latest symptom that’s been manageable but has suddenly become absolutely unbearable - everything absolutely reeks and tastes bitter. The dinner I made the other night I tasted and it was terrible, so I let the kids eat toast for dinner and when DH tasted it he said it was great and has eaten the leftovers for 2 days. I know it was a taste problem finally this morning packing lunch for my girls… took a bite of a slice of apple and it was as bitter as soap or something. WTF is wrong with my body, I’m so mad my pregnancy is ending like this. It’s unbearable.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu oh my that would be so terrible. It’s so hard not being able to eat during pregnancy.

I would absolutely be grateful if this child showed up at 37 weeks. As much as I’m done I just know I can’t do a premie like I need giving birth to be a true break, and he better be an easy chilled baby.


----------



## angie90

My first was 9 days late so not imagining this one will come any earlier haha! Gonna give it a good go tho!!

how interesting about the food @Reiko_ctu is there anything thsy is tasting ok?

yes these last few weeks of pregnancy is unbearable isn’t it! I’ve had a facial and my hair done so now feel ready for baby to be here! Anyone struggling with going for a poo? I’m on the toilet for hours every night! I dread nighttime!!


----------



## sil

I had my follow up growth scan today. Baby dropped from 42nd percentile last scan to 22nd percentile this scan. She’s weighing in at 3 lb 12 oz and I’m 32 weeks today. They said anything above 10th is not a concern though. I go back in 4 weeks at 36wks and at that point will get weekly ultrasounds and non stress tests until she’s born.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sil what a fab scan pic. Sounds like she is doing OK then but you will need some small baby clothes


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq fingers crossed that they will induce a 37 weeks! I definitely don’t feel cool as a cucumber!!!! Haha! I’m such a mixed bag of emotions

@Reiko_ctu I’m so sorry about the whole taste and smell thing! Can you get a sweep any earlier!?

@angie90 firstly happy 38 weeks! And secondly yay to finishing work!!! Great news you have a plan in place! Hopefully you won’t make the section date and he arrives early enough for a VBAC!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil what a cute scan picture of baby girls little face. Sounds like she is just going to be a little dot! Sounds like a busy few weeks towards the end but at least they will be keeping a close eye on her!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 goodluck for tomorrow lovely! I hope you sleep ok tonight and all goes ok for tomorrow! Come on baby boy!


----------



## RachRav

Wow! We already have babies born! Catching up here today. It’s been SUCH a busy pregnancy for me. We sold our home and moved which has left me a little depressed but starting to feel better! I go in for a 34 week scan next week! 

@sil What an adorable face pic of baby!!!! Love it


----------



## Penguin20

@playgirl666 Good luck, can’t wait for pictures 

@sil sorry baby dropped in centile but glad they not to concerned and they are keeping an eye on both of you, the scan picture bless 

@Reiko_ctu How weird with the taste and smell it must be awful for you, sorry you had such a tough time with it all

@angie90 so jealous you finished worked, hope you get some time to relax and enjoy the last couple weeks.. I worked out I have 19 and half working days left of work.. not that I’m counting lol 

@Mummy2Corban Hope your doing ok 

@RachRav Hope your doing well and the move went all to plan, exciting times to see baby next week 

AFM- I wish these pregnancy headaches would do one.. I wake up in the night with them and they last all morning.. sometimes disappear on there own and other times I have to take paracetamol to shift them.. had them since 15 weeks on and off, been keeping an eye out for swelling and all my midwife appointments she not been concerned with them but told me to keep an eye for certain symptoms start to develop


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well I started feeling like I had a cold last night and my lateral flow is positive this morning. Just what I need.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet I'm so sorry. That really is the last thing you need right now. Are you vaccinated?


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Well I started feeling like I had a cold last night and my lateral flow is positive this morning. Just what I need.

Oh no honey. I’m so sorry I really hope it’s not too bad for you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Well I started feeling like I had a cold last night and my lateral flow is positive this morning. Just what I need.

Oh shoot. That’s awful. Praying your vaccine gives protection for you and baby xx. I’m not vaccinated and I’m at the emergency tonight with a croupy kid and now I’m terrified of catching it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@RachRav lovely to hear from you. Sorry you’ve been a bit depressed but I’m pleased to hear your starting to feel a bit better. How’s pregnancy been? Let us know how your scan goes next week.

@Penguin20 headaches suck! Sorry you’ve been having to deal with them since 15 weeks. Are headaches a sign of pre eclampsia?! Hopefully they don’t develops into anything serious. When do you see your midwife next?

@topazicatzbet oh no! Sorry to hear this lovely! I’m hoping that it’s just a mild case. How have the boys been? 

@playgirl666 thinking of you! Hoping you get to go in early and things get started and baby boy is hear real soon! Goodluck!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu hopefully little one doesn’t have covid! Keep us updated on how she is


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks everyone. Yeah I'm double vaccinated so hoping that helps and I dont get too bad. The kids seem OK, also just like a bad cold. 
I ve had to rearrange all my midwife and pre op appointments so hopefully it won't push anything back and baby stays safe inside and we are clear before he arrives.


----------



## Weemcb26

So just back from final consultant appt. 2cm dilated and 1/2cm long and I got a sweep. Told her not to worry about hurting me and just try her best but golly god it hurt something stinking haha xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet I get confused with all the changes but are you 10 days in isolation from first symptoms or test? When was your pre op? And midwife?

@Weemcb26 sweeps aren’t the nicest at best of times! But yeah I agree you might aswell get in there and get a good one!!! Hopefully this will help stir things up! If not you’ve only a few days to wait! Go go go!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet I get confused with all the changes but are you 10 days in isolation from first symptoms or test? When was your pre op? And midwife?
> 
> @Weemcb26 sweeps aren’t the nicest at best of times! But yeah I agree you might aswell get in there and get a good one!!! Hopefully this will help stir things up! If not you’ve only a few days to wait! Go go go!!!!

It works out as the first day of symptoms then 10 full days. So I will be allowed out on the 10th. So mrsa swabs have been rearranged for the 11th. Midwife pushed back from the 8th but should be OK for c section on the 18th thank god.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Weemcb26 said:


> So just back from final consultant appt. 2cm dilated and 1/2cm long and I got a sweep. Told her not to worry about hurting me and just try her best but golly god it hurt something stinking haha xx

Oh they can hurt can’t they!! Gosh it takes all your strength not to tense up all those pelvic floor muscles. Hopefully something comes of it today :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So miss 5 has croup and got her steroids after waiting 3.5 hours. They did a Covid swab and it was horrific for her poor thing. But she got a pink popsicle afterwards and was right as rain. 

Got back to the van at 3:30 and it’s got a completely flat tire so now waiting for roadside assistance in the middle of a rain and windstorm at 4:15am. Absolutely no bloody sleep tonight at all and I’ve killed my pelvis by sitting in the hospital waiting room chairs and also carrying my 45 lbs child when she couldn’t breathe. Just a brutal night! When it rains it pours right!?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> So miss 5 has croup and got her steroids after waiting 3.5 hours. They did a Covid swab and it was horrific for her poor thing. But she got a pink popsicle afterwards and was right as rain.
> 
> Got back to the van at 3:30 and it’s got a completely flat tire so now waiting for roadside assistance in the middle of a rain and windstorm at 4:15am. Absolutely no bloody sleep tonight at all and I’ve killed my pelvis by sitting in the hospital waiting room chairs and also carrying my 45 lbs child when she couldn’t breathe. Just a brutal night! When it rains it pours right!?


Oh no hun that's rubbish. Hope you get it sorted soon and can all get home and rest.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet well looks like all being well things are still on track for the 18th then! What a nightmare though!

@Reiko_ctu oh wow! What a night for you guys! It seems impossible to have so many things go wrong but it’s always the way isn’t it. I hope you and the little lady get some much needed rest after all that!


----------



## playgirl666

Thanks ladies, I'm going in Saturday morning now! A girl in my daughters class tested positive yesterday! So I have had to go hospital and do a test, so they will get the result just before I go in, I'm hoping they can get me in, I'm gutted it's not today now :( but not long now x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think I’ve asked this before but has anyone had a waterbirth?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 oh no hun! I’m sorry this has happened! Hopefully you won’t be waiting long on the result and all is ok. Saturday isn’t to much of a wait. Do you have to call up Saturday morning for a time slot? Big hugs x


----------



## playgirl666

I have gotta ring at 9 and hopefully they will have a bed spare, I'm praying they do cos I can hardly move now :( I suffer sciatica for years and now it's so bad, I'm so ready for baby now, how r u doing? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 ive all crossed they have a bed ready for Saturday. I’ve suffered on occasion with sciatica and it’s awful so with pregnancy on top it can’t be easy. I’m doing ok thanks hun! Excited to meet baby but I’m alway a little scared of labour!!! Haha!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 oh no. Hopefully your test comes back clear and they get you a bed and things go smoothly.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Thank you, Yh headaches can be a sign of pre eclampsia so she said keep an eye on swelling and any blurred vision, luckily been ok most LG other than the odd swelling when it’s been hot, I’m seeing her next week so going to mention them again, 
Also I would love to have a water birth it was in my birth plan for my first but they took ages to actually get the pool started that time it was ready I didn’t want to move as in too much pain, definitely going to try with my second for one, are you considering one ? 

@playgirl666 oh what a shame but how exciting for the weekend.. hope all comes back negative 

@Reiko_ctu sorry you had such a bad night, hope you managed to get rest


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 always best to be aware of these things I guess. Hopefully it doesn’t turn into anything like that. I’ve never had a water birth! I find that I kind of pace out contractions until I guess I transition and then I usually find a comfy position for pushing. So I’m wondering if at that point I could get into water?! It will also depend on if I’m lucky to get a room with a pool.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no @playgirl666 I really hope ure test is negative and you can go in Tomorrow. How busy are they did they say? 
I got pushed a day extra becuase they were so busy and it sucked but they started me off very early in the morning the very next day. 
Good luck hon. Keep me posted.


@topazicatzbet 
Man so sorry about the covid hon. Hope u don't get too poorly and will be all on the mend soon. 


@Mummy2Corban 

Was hoping to come on here and see u have had baby. Hope not much longer now hon. 


Sorry about the contractions @daniyaaq 
I had them throughout the whole 3rd trimester with Tommy and its really not fun. They called it pre labour or predominal labour. 
Still made it to my 37 weeks induction and cervix was still not ready only 1cm and very long needed the pessery. 
So I'm sure u will make it. But its horrible having contractions like that. 
Mine were so painful too. 

@Reiko_ctu 

From someone that's had a preemie I personally would not wish it on anyone. 
Dd was born at 35+4 weeks with premature lungs (even tho I had the steroid shots) she also had internal bleeding and had to spend 18 days in NICU. It was horrible and one point I really thought we was going to lose her. 
Going home without ure baby is horrible. 
So as much as late pregnancy is hard try and bare with it hon. 
Hopefully she comes around 37 weeks so at least then she's term.
Sorry about the taste thing how strange. Never had that b4. 
Not much longer now hon. 
Hope the next few weeks fly.



AFM. 

So last night was tough. 
Baby has been so good with feeding at night and then going strait back down to sleep after. 
But not last night no. He was awake and very fussy from 11pm untill 4:30am 
I'm exhausted. 
Not sure why he has changed. He's 4 week Sunday so not sure if he is going through a leap or what but can't be doing that every night. 
Hoping tonight will be better but I'm not holding my breath. 
He's still adorable tho so we will let him off haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Covid test was negative for miss 5… I knew it would be tbh and I should’ve just advocated for her not to have it. I thought they would rush the test and change the course of tx if it was positive but it was the last thing they did and then just sent us home?? Like I knew she didn’t have it, what was the point of putting her through that? Urgh anyways thankfully I wasn’t too stressed last night, not sure why, but baby is moving fine today my only thing is I’ve seriously injured my pelvis on the left side from carrying her when she couldn’t breathe. I couldn’t get out of bed today or turn over either. It’s better after resting for a few hours but I hope it’s not permanent for the next few weeks.
@playgirl666 i’m so sorry Covid has messed up your plans too. Gosh this Covid thing makes pregnancy and babies harder doesn’t it. Looking forward to your baby news in the next few days. 
@topazicatzbet hope you don’t show any worse symptoms and all clears up soon xx
@Mummy2Corban you’re so close! Anything shifting at all or getting prepped for labour do you think??


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu what an eventful night. Hope you all recover well. 

this Covid really makes life hard for everyone doesn’t it. I hope everyone recovers alright from it.


----------



## playgirl666

Just woke up to a big wet patch, don't smell like wee! Just waiting to see of anything else happens x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Just woke up to a big wet patch, don't smell like wee! Just waiting to see of anything else happens x

No way!!! How are things going? You definitely did not pee in your bed you full grown woman lol... hopefully things are getting moving for you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> Just woke up to a big wet patch, don't smell like wee! Just waiting to see of anything else happens x

Oh good luck.


----------



## topazicatzbet

My God my husband is so pathetic over lateral flow tests. He is showing no symptoms and works from home so was adamant he wasn't going to bother doing any tests. Ive just read up the guidelines for the hospital and he needs a negative lft to be able to come, however if he was to get covid now but be asymptomatic he would still have a positive lft to go to the hospital and wouldn't be allowed to come. So I 've said he needs to test every few days so if he is positive we can get a pcr test which the hospital then takes as the 10 day isolation and ok to go. He is majorly sulking over it. The kids have honestly been braver over sticking something up their nose.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney no baby yet. I don’t think it will happen until next week and I feel it’s even possible I’ll make my sweep Friday! How was last night with the little guy? Hopefully better than the last.

@Reiko_ctu glad to hear little lady doesn’t have covid. How’s your pelvis today? Hopefully with some rest it will ease up and not cause you anymore problems. 

@playgirl666 did you wee the bed?! Hehehe! Oooo well that could be an exciting development? Have they asked you to go in????? Keep us updated! Goodluck lovely!

@topazicatzbet how are you feeling today?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet men! They can be such drama queens! Surely he must understand your worries! I’m scared as I think I had the starts of a cough…. I’m sure it’s nothing as the kids have colds but it’s worrying me. Tell him to pull up his big boy pants and do the tests! Hehehe!


----------



## playgirl666

It def wasn't wee haha, gross I no but it had no smell, was getting some pains but it's stopped atm! Midwife said keep an eye on things x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> It def wasn't wee haha, gross I no but it had no smell, was getting some pains but it's stopped atm! Midwife said keep an eye on things x

Have they give you 24 hrs for things to get going. That's what happened when my waters went with ds1. 


He did one in the end and he is still negative. 

I honestly feel like I have a bad cold, just very tired, achey and stuffy nose. The boys have been the same. Thankfully all 3 seem to be ok now, just ds3 has a rattly cough and is still waking up 2-3 times a night because of it. Which of course isn't helping me with the tiredness. I'm hoping I will start to feel better in a few days like they have.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hahaha! Have you had any leaking since??? Hopefully all these pains etc are doing something so if nothing happens today your already on a positive for induction!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet hopefully that is the case! Fingers crossed that DH doesn’t catch it and you get through your isolation period and all works out. You would think if his going to catch it it will be soon? I guess if he does aslong as it’s soon and he has to isolate as long as it’s just before you section date it should be ok?


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 hopefully this means baby time or at least an easy and quick induction. Good luck.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 anything happen from your sweep? Is it tomorrow your going in??


----------



## Weemcb26

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 anything happen from your sweep? Is it tomorrow your going in??

So I had some contractions last night but they fizzled out. I’ve since had a bloody show which just keeps coming but still no more pains yet xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Weemcb26 said:


> So I had some contractions last night but they fizzled out. I’ve since had a bloody show which just keeps coming but still no more pains yet xx

Sorry yeah tomorrow at 9am xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 well I’ve all crossed that they are positive signs for tomorrow!


----------



## playgirl666

I have also gotta ring at 9am tomorrow, I'm hoping and praying they get me in, I have had pains on and off all day, but nothing regular! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Not long til 2 more babies arrive. Exciting.


----------



## sil

32+2 today! Slowly but surely getting there. I feel like my bump is both bigger and lower now. Getting excited to meet baby girl


----------



## ciz

Evening all :) 

had my 34 week midwife appointment yesterday. Baby is measuring well. But she couldn’t work out whether bub is head or bum down either way she’s completely engaged which I knew as I’m extremely heavy in my pelvis, sciatica nerve is very uncomfortable and already producing milk. I told her I’ve been having tightenings for couple weeks and some braxton hick contractions. She felt my stomach tighten when she was feeling, I’m quite tender to it was very uncomfortable. got scan in couple weeks to see what position she’s in but been told to make sure my bag is packed now just incase she isn’t going to wait lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 and @playgirl666 i hope you both get in early and things kick off nice and quickly for you both. Exciting!!! Goodluck to you both! Can’t wait to here about these babies arriving and seeing some more baby pictures! 

@ciz hopefully it’s babies head that is engaged rather than a bottom! Hopefully she does decide to wait. We’re you others early??


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil bump defo looks bigger in that picture! Beautifuls


----------



## playgirl666

I'm getting so worried that they won't get me in tomorrow :( I just want baby here, I can barely walk now with my sciatica pain :( not gonna sleep much tonight! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sounds like the two babies coming soon are actually ready to come earthside! That’s so exciting - hoping it makes for an easy delivery for both you mamas. 

my hips and pelvis have calmed down but the bottom of my bump is still so sore. Lots of pressure in bum so I think she’s dropped which is a bit early for me… I’m sure she’ll come back up but it’s pretty uncomfortable in the lower bump and pelvis right now. Also my blood sugars have been going down so I’m feeling a bit concerned for the function of my placenta right now.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> I'm getting so worried that they won't get me in tomorrow :( I just want baby here, I can barely walk now with my sciatica pain :( not gonna sleep much tonight! X

Oh I really hope they have a space for you! GL!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> I'm getting so worried that they won't get me in tomorrow :( I just want baby here, I can barely walk now with my sciatica pain :( not gonna sleep much tonight! X

If your waters are leaking they will have to get you in because of risk of infection.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 got all crossed! I hope you do get some rest tonight


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Weemcb26 and @playgirl666 i hope you both get in early and things kick off nice and quickly for you both. Exciting!!! Goodluck to you both! Can’t wait to here about these babies arriving and seeing some more baby pictures!
> 
> @ciz hopefully it’s babies head that is engaged rather than a bottom! Hopefully she does decide to wait. We’re you others early??

ye I do think she’s head down rather than bum. No my other 2 were literally a day late and a day early lol never weeks early so I hope this one will be same even though I’m uncomfortable.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck for today ladies xx


----------



## Weemcb26

Literally so nervous hardly slept a wink last night and had a clear out at 3am boak! Just about to get final bits put in car then head in for 9am. Fingers crossed there not too busy and can just get started xx


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u,I'm waiting to ring them at 9, I'm hoping they can get me in today x


----------



## sadeyedlady

Best of luck today!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 can only imagine the nerves! Big hugs lady!

@playgirl666 hoping they ask you in straight away!

Goodluck lovelies x


----------



## playgirl666

Gotta ring them at 9.30 and they should be able to tell me a time! The doctors was in hand over at 9 so they didn't have the list x


----------



## daniyaaq

Bring on the babies. Good luck ladies.


----------



## playgirl666

Gotta ring back at 10 they said they are arranging my appointment time


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hopefully not long!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 how is it going?


----------



## playgirl666

Went for monitoring, I'm back home now, gotta ring at 6 and hopefully they will have a bed, they said I am 1 on the list and priority, so frustrated but can't do nothing about it x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Went for monitoring, I'm back home now, gotta ring at 6 and hopefully they will have a bed, they said I am 1 on the list and priority, so frustrated but can't do nothing about it x

How frustrating. Hopefully not long now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 oh how frustrating! Take it all was ok when you got monitored? Sorry you’ve got to call up at 6 again. I can only imagine that you build up to this day and when it doesn’t go to plan it can’t be easy. Big hugs x


----------



## sil

Good luck today ladies!!! Thinking of you both!!


----------



## Weemcb26

Just been taken to labour ward, didn’t need the balloon as sitting at 4cm. To get antibiotics as baby is still 36+6 then they will break my waters will update if I can xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Weemcb26 How exciting. Hope the next few hours fly by and wishing the best for you both!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 ah that’s amazing! 4cm!! Go girl! Goodluck


----------



## playgirl666

Just had a phone call, they have a bed for me! Gotta be there in a hour :) x


----------



## sil

@Weemcb26 @playgirl666 
Good luck ladies!! I am so excited to see these babies come! I hope you both have smooth easy deliveries.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 yippee!!!! So pleased your going in! Hope they get you started ASAP! Goodluck!!!!

babytime!!!


----------



## Weemcb26

So my waters have been broken. Just as well as baby has done a poo xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck ladies. Can't wait for an update and pics.


----------



## angie90

Good luck ladies! So exciting!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 hope all is ok with baby! Hopefully won’t be much longer till baby is here!


----------



## playgirl666

Last bump pic! In my room now and just waiting for a midwife to come round x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aw what an exciting day! Two babies to come shortly!! Wahoo! Praying for smooth deliveries for both of you and healthy babies. This will make the wait for my baby go a bit faster if we’ve got one coming every few days now lol. 

@Mummy2Corban will be next week/weekend perhaps!?!

Hopefully only 2 weeks for me and @daniyaaq! @topazicatzbet my sweep is on the same day as your section so if it works we’ll have birthday buddies :). If it works haha. 

I need to call my endocrinologist on Monday because my blood sugars have dropped which in rare cases of Gd can be a sign of placental failure. Ugh just one more thing to worry about and of course it’s the weekend! But Meadow is still moving fine and lots so right now I’ll leave it be till the office opens. If she slows down movements I’ll be calling my midwife.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Aw what an exciting day! Two babies to come shortly!! Wahoo! Praying for smooth deliveries for both of you and healthy babies. This will make the wait for my baby go a bit faster if we’ve got one coming every few days now lol.
> 
> @Mummy2Corban will be next week/weekend perhaps!?!
> 
> Hopefully only 2 weeks for me and @daniyaaq! @topazicatzbet my sweep is on the same day as your section so if it works we’ll have birthday buddies :). If it works haha.
> 
> I need to call my endocrinologist on Monday because my blood sugars have dropped which in rare cases of Gd can be a sign of placental failure. Ugh just one more thing to worry about and of course it’s the weekend! But Meadow is still moving fine and lots so right now I’ll leave it be till the office opens. If she slows down movements I’ll be calling my midwife.

that would be cool. I'm not expecting to go early but my little man has to stay put for another week so I'm out of isolation.

I don't think he is liking my coughing I swear he has done several flips today


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck ladies, will be stalking the thread! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 lovely bump! Has your midwife been round? Hopefully you have a plan in place or better still have started the plan!

@Reiko_ctu little flurries of babies! Hopefully 2 on the way now, me soon after then you guys following shortly after! It’s a worry that your blood sugars have dropped but fingers crossed it’s nothing and all is ok but best to check it out. 

@topazicatzbet baby is probably thinking what’s going on!!! Hahaha!

I’m still here! I expect I will defo make due date as I’ve no feelings yet. Like I said I’ve a sweep Friday so if nothing by the at least I’ll know if I’m dilated and that.


----------



## playgirl666

Midwife has just been round, they are gonna start me off soon! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 exciting stuff! Hope your ok Mumma!


----------



## angie90

If your first baby was late is it likely my second will be? I’m so uncomfortable now! But knowing my little boy was 9 days late makes me think likely I’ll be over again?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 i think it just varies??? But mine have all been late.

1 40+7
2 40+9
3 40+2
4 40+5
5 40+4


----------



## playgirl666

My 1st was 37 weeks
2nd 39 weeks
3rd 40 weeks
4th 37 weeks


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 these last few weeks are always the worst aren’t they. And the days seems to drag on and on.


----------



## daniyaaq

I am just so over this nausea, 

That’s my rant for the weekend.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Weemcb26 and @playgirl666


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq rant away! I can see why you over it!

my rant is ive got a cold… head hurts feel rubbish. Baby better hold tight!!!!


----------



## angie90

Ahh so just no knowing is there! 




daniyaaq said:


> @angie90 these last few weeks are always the worst aren’t they. And the days seems to drag on and on.



trying not to moan but since I’ve finished work it feels worse! He feels so low, constant back ache, can’t stop needing the toilet, just exhausted but thinknwork kept me occupied snd now I’m so focused on baby I’ve just had enough! Went to Manchester on the train today for dinner snd a stroll around and felt so sick snd tired so came back but now feel worried about going anywhere again until baby is born! 

Sorry really needed the rant haha

t


----------



## angie90

No idea why it posted like that haha!!


----------



## angie90

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq rant away! I can see why you over it!
> 
> my rant is ive got a cold… head hurts feel rubbish. Baby better hold tight!!!!

oh no! Can you get an early night? x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 rant away girl! I know what you mean! These last few weeks I feel exhausted and feel sick… I’m hoping baby is low but I cramp and get shooting pains… bedtime is awful…. Hahahaha! It’s hard hard work!

I’m planning on doing nothing tomorrow but rest!


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 oh you are absolutely right, without the distraction of work all I can think about is baby too and I really feel all these symptoms far more intensely.


----------



## angie90

I actually fear bedtime! Waking up every hour and a 3 year old who keeps getting into our bed haha! 

I’m planning on doing nothing at all tomorrow! 

does anyone else have a really swollen lady area haha?! Honestly feel like the Mitchel in man hahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 i have a 2 year old who either try's to sneak in my bed or who shouts for me to have a cuddle! So I feel you on that one too!!!! Hahaha!

and yep my lady bits feel swollen and puffy…. Haha! Sexy!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

I don’t even know what sleep is. Most nights I manage 2 hours of sleep at the start then I’m awake, can’t sleep, end up drinking too much water therefore peeing every half hour, get hungry, eat, then get nauseated 

Most days I manage to fall asleep at 5/6am, some days even that doesn’t happen


----------



## playgirl666

On monitor, they are gonna examine me and give me the 24 hour pessary thing in 30 mins! X


----------



## angie90

daniyaaq said:


> I don’t even know what sleep is. Most nights I manage 2 hours of sleep at the start then I’m awake, can’t sleep, end up drinking too much water therefore peeing every half hour, get hungry, eat, then get nauseated
> 
> Most days I manage to fall asleep at 5/6am, some days even that doesn’t happen

Oh sweetie how are you functioning?!?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 exciting! Hopefully your getting a bit of rest before it all kicks off.

@daniyaaq big hugs lovely! I don’t know how you’ve done it for so long! The end is in sight though!


----------



## playgirl666

It's in, I'm 1-2 cm x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> If your first baby was late is it likely my second will be? I’m so uncomfortable now! But knowing my little boy was 9 days late makes me think likely I’ll be over again?

Definitely not necessarily. My first was 41 weeks, my 2nd was 38, and third was 39+6! So I’ve had them all over the place lol. At your stage I’d be trying some things to get labour going like a sweep, sex, and curb walking :). That’s just me personally being also so uncomfortable. I’ve noticed the night before I go into labour, looking in the mirror and just thinking, this body cannot hold this baby in anymore. And twice after that the next day was baby’s birthday lol.


----------



## ciz

Wahhhh exciting might have 2 baby updates in the morning to read about :) good luck ladies


----------



## sil

Stalking the thread. So excited for you ladies having babies tonight yay!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I’ve been having contractions in the bottom half of my bump for 2 hrs with period like cramps. So weird, never had anything like this before.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu I had those a couple of weeks ago and they're not nice. Drink plenty of water, have a bath and keep an eye on them to make sure they aren't too regular/painful


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu I had those a couple of weeks ago and they're not nice. Drink plenty of water, have a bath and keep an eye on them to make sure they aren't too regular/painful

Yeah I think it’s just dehydration, I didn’t get much water in today and then it started when I was on my feet making dinner for 45 mins. They were regular for a bit, but I was reading that if only one part of your uterus is contracting, it doesn’t affect your cervix and baby just gets pushed into the soft part of your uterus. So now she’s up high lol. Ugh they made me nervous for a sec though. Still have 2 weeks before I want this baby out!!


----------



## playgirl666

Not much happening yet! I hope he don't keep me waiting to much longer x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu ive usually washed all the beds etc the day I go into labour… it’s like I’ve done all my jobs so it’s now ok! Haha! I feel so swollen down there that I can’t even begin to think about sex! Hopefully your contractions have died down.

@playgirl666 did you manage to get any rest? Did DH get to stay?


----------



## daniyaaq

I bet. @Weemcb26 is right in the thick of it, if not already done by now. 

I have a scan tomorrow morning, getting anxious about it. Had a dream I was talking to baby and we made a deal that he will grow a little bit more and then it’s ok for him to come at 38weeks


----------



## sadeyedlady

Aww @daniyaaq thats so cute. Best of luck with scan tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its hard not to worry but I’ve all crossed that baby boy is growing ok. Hopefully you’ll get an induction date soon.

yes I’d guess @Weemcb26 must be in the thick of it or have baby in her arms! Exciting!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban oh my God it’s your due date tomorrow, how do you feel?


----------



## ciz

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh I’ve been having contractions in the bottom half of my bump for 2 hrs with period like cramps. So weird, never had anything like this before.

That’s where I’ve been having contractions. Prob lasts about 30secs each time but about 2-3 times a day. I know mine is fully engaged but we’re just not sure head or bum down.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh my contractions woke me up at 2 and it’s almost 5 now. It’s just this one spot that’s hurting, I think they’re just BH and the baby is pressing on a nerve. It goes all the way down the front of one of my thighs. But they are happening a lot. 

miss 5 is up coughing with croup, I hope tomorrow she’ll pick up a bit or I’ll have to take her back to the ER for more steroids. 

My mom is having heart problems (chronic for her) tonight so the ambulance is here taking her to the hospital. 

And my sister is having a meltdown in the nicu because she refuses to bottle feed, but if she would bottle feed she’d be allowed to take the baby home. 

We’ve got a real s***show going on over here, gotta laugh or you’ll just cry!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh my contractions woke me up at 2 and it’s almost 5 now. It’s just this one spot that’s hurting, I think they’re just BH and the baby is pressing on a nerve. It goes all the way down the front of one of my thighs. But they are happening a lot.
> 
> miss 5 is up coughing with croup, I hope tomorrow she’ll pick up a bit or I’ll have to take her back to the ER for more steroids.
> 
> My mom is having heart problems (chronic for her) tonight so the ambulance is here taking her to the hospital.
> 
> And my sister is having a meltdown in the nicu because she refuses to bottle feed, but if she would bottle feed she’d be allowed to take the baby home.
> 
> We’ve got a real s***show going on over here, gotta laugh or you’ll just cry!!


Sending big hugs. That's a lot going on.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that’s quite a lot. Hope your mom is ok.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yes! Due date tomorrow!!! Apart from the usual aches pains and not sleeping I’m ok… well maybe a bit grumpy! I’m thinking I may make my sweep on Friday?! 35 weeks lovely! Hopefully your soon!

@Reiko_ctu wow that’s a lot going on. I hope your mum is ok! Coughs are horrible specially at night! Fingers crossed she won’t need to go back to hospital. I don’t have any contractions but I think baby lays on a nerve as I get shooting pains right down my leg (usually my left) hurts so much specially on walking. Happy 36 weeks!

@topzi


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet happy full term!!!!! How are you all feeling?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet happy full term!!!!! How are you all feeling?


Thank you hun. Still feeling sorry for myself and exhausted. Tummy muscles are sore now from coughing but on the whole I think I'm doing OK.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think I’ve checked this thread a million times today!

ladies I hope your both ok!


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq good luck with your scan! Thinking of you. I know first hand how nerve wracking these growth scans can be. Sending hugs your way.

@topazicatzbet full term, yay! Congrats! I love seeing everyone hitting all of these milestones. I'm so glad you are all doing well and feeling a bit better today. I've been thinking of your family.

@Mummy2Corban happy ALMOST due date day!!! 39+6 is when I gave birth to my third baby and I remember feeling like I had been pregnant forever at that point since my first two came earlier (37/38 weeks)

@Reiko_ctu how is your mom doing? How are you? That's a lot to deal with at once - I'm so sorry. I'm hoping things are going better today. Update us when you can

@playgirl666 how is it going? Dying for another update!!! Any more dilation? Baby? Are you coping well?

@Weemcb26 any updates? I hope you and baby are doing well with labor - any baby yet?? I can't wait to see these sweet bubs.

Thinking of everyone in this group, both those going through difficult times I hope they improve soon and those who are doing well I hope things continue to stay well!

No news here. 32+4 and slowly chugging along. Uncomfortable but to be honest I am relatively lucky right now and in not too bad of a stretch - lack of sleep is my biggest complaint. Just checking in with everyone while I had a free minute!


----------



## playgirl666

Still no baby! The pessary is coming out at 10 or 11 tonight, hopefully I have made progress so they can just break my waters, I am getting some pains though x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry its taking a while @playgirl666 hopefully once things get going it moves fast.


----------



## playgirl666

The pessary has fallen out, I'm waiting for someone to come have a look, I'm so fed up and frustrated, I'm finding it hard being away from my youngest :( sorry ladies just so down atm x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 does it mean you’ve dilated if it falls out? Hopefully they can break your waters and things get going. I can understand missing your little lady! It’s my main worry when this baby boy decides it’s time. Sending you big hugs…. Let’s hope to a swift delivery and your out ASAP x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh no @playgirl666 inductions really do suck.


----------



## playgirl666

She said if they broke my waters now then baby would be here quick, but as per usual they can't do it yet! So now gotta wait and see if I need the 6 hour gel or not! But looks like baby will be here tomorrow the latest x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 so frustrating for you lovely! Is DH still with you?


----------



## playgirl666

No he had to leave at 8 :( x


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 ugh I am sorry that’s so frustrating. I hope they are able to break your waters soon and move things along!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 was that the same for last night? I take it when your in established labour they will call him back?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thinking of you @playgirl666 and @Weemcb26

@Mummy2Corban can't believe it's ure due date tomorrow eeeeek. Baby can come at any time.
Sorry u have a cold.

Good luck with ure scan @daniyaaq

Hope ure mum is OK @Reiko_ctu and sorry about the contractions. I had them real bad the whole 3rd trimester with our 2 year old. Was horrible.
They thought I was gonna have him early bit nope.
It's so frustrating.

@angie90
Not long for you now either hon.

So many babies due any time eeeeek.


Little man is 4 weeks old today and 8lbs. We're still in tiny baby clothing. Can't believe how long it's lasted this time around. 

Very tired mummy tho. He has a touch of colic and can be restless and fussy at night. Started him on infacol so hope that helps. 
Already looking forward to him going through the night. Or just dropping that 2-3 am feed. That one hits hard. 
Don't even know what day it is most of the time.


----------



## playgirl666

Gel Is in, she done a sweep at the same time, I'm about 3cm now, if I don't go in labour before the morning then they are gonna break my waters 1st thing in the morning! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Just had my scan, Bub grew a little bit, even though it’s small growth I’m still grateful. I was afraid I would get there and there would be no growth at all.

See OB on Wednesday.


----------



## playgirl666

Things have started! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Things have started! X


At last. Good luck hon. Keep me posted when u can. But don't worry when u can't when things get intense. 
Thinking of you


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> At last. Good luck hon. Keep me posted when u can. But don't worry when u can't when things get intense.
> Thinking of you

Thank u :) I will keep u updated on messenger as its easier xx


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Things have started! X

Wooohooo!!! So exciting


----------



## xxmyheartxx

playgirl666 said:


> Things have started! X

Good luck lovely! X


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies, contractions have def started x


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> Thank u ladies, contractions have def started x

Hopefully won’t be a long one. Bring on baby!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 woo hoo. Hope things go smoothly and bubs is here soon.

@Mummy2Corban happy due date.

@Weemcb26 hope everything is well
And you are just busy.

@Suggerhoney glad little man is gaining weight.

@daniyaaq glad baby has grown some more. Hopefully your OB can reassure all is OK.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Happy due date! Hopefully not too long now 

@daniyaaq Delighted baby has grown. It must be a nice relief knowing hes going in the right direction 

@playgirl666 Thats great news things are moving along. You can do this!!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Happy due date!! Hope your doing ok 

@Suggerhoney he is so cute and tiny

@playgirl666 good luck, hope all goes well 

@daniyaaq Glad there is a little improvement, hopefully baby keeps growing 

Hope everyone else is ok :) 

AFM - 32+1 today, I caught my DD cold and my throats sore and feel like I’m going to be sick every time I cough, took day off sick from work as the thought of speaking all day to people, not sure if my
boss was happy about it but honestly just can’t today, having a feel sorry for myself day lol


----------



## Weemcb26

Sorry it’s taken me so long to update il update full birth story when I get a chance but baby millar was born on the 2/10/21 at 10:10pm after a very quick delivery at 6lb 14oz. Hes currently in special care due to low blood sugar and jaundice. Bare with me il update full story when I get a wee minute xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Weemcb26 massive congratulations Mumma! What a lovely name for baby boy and not a bad weight either! Sorry he has had to go to special care but I hope his out very soon. I hope your ok????


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 exciting that things are finally kicking off for you!!! Not long until baby is here! Goodluck lovely!


----------



## daniyaaq

Weemcb26 said:


> Sorry it’s taken me so long to update il update full birth story when I get a chance but baby millar was born on the 2/10/21 at 10:10pm after a very quick delivery at 6lb 14oz. Hes currently in special care due to low blood sugar and jaundice. Bare with me il update full story when I get a wee minute xx

Congratulations mama. Take your time and settle.


----------



## angie90

Congratulations @Weemcb26 beautiful name! Hope he is out of special care soon and home with you and the family!

hope your doing well too! X


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congratulations and well done @Weemcb26


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq im glad to hear baby boy has grown even if it isn’t much. Do you think they will give you a date on Wednesday?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! Can’t believe it’s due date! Still feel as though I’ve got a few days to go! Even though my lady bits feel bruised so I’m hoping that’s just baby really low. TMI but I got a haemorrhoid when I had my first and this week it’s decided to be painful so I’m hoping that calms down before labour. Plus we all still have coughs and colds so the longer he stays in the better as I don’t want him getting the cold!!!! But what will be will be I guess!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq im glad to hear baby boy has grown even if it isn’t much. Do you think they will give you a date on Wednesday?

Yeah hopefully, don’t exactly have many other weeks left to keep doing scans. Had a crazy thought after scan today of maybe declining early induction, really want Bub to be born with no other issues or complications.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i guess if they are happy with his growth and he is cooking ok then surely letting him cook for a little longer wouldn’t be a bad thing? I guess it depends how he is and how your feeling about it all!


----------



## playgirl666

Just lost my 'show' x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 all heading in the right direction then!!!!!


----------



## Penguin20

Congratulations @Weemcb26 :)


----------



## playgirl666

I'm 4cm dilated, she said baby's head is very low and the waters are bulging, she said they will break on there own or they will do it, and baby will be here tonight! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 oh yeah!!!!! Super exciting! How are you feeling?


----------



## playgirl666

Just want him here safe, then go home, I'm so tired, only had about 5 hours sleep since Saturday, how r u? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 i can only imagine that you’ve not slept much. Hopefully once your waters go he will be here in no time. Once his in your arms it all feels much better. I’m ok thanks hun… feeling heavy!


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 how exciting not much longer now!!!! Hang in there it’ll all be over soon and you’ll be holding your sweet baby. 

@Weemcb26 congrats!!! Can’t wait to hear the story. Thinking of you and baby and hope you’re doing well in recovery!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Weemcb26 yay new baby! Settle in and rest up!! Congrats!

@playgirl666 not long now - stay strong hun!

@Mummy2Corban he better stay put till the colds are gone!!. We’ve all caught the croup virus Miss 5 had and the contractions the other day scared me… how can you bring a newborn home to a house full of sick kids and even a sick mom? Eek!! 

@daniyaaq glad he is growing and hope he just comes at the right time! 

I’m going to call my endocrinologist today about dropping sugars and getting my placenta checked.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i know right! All my boys have coughs, colds and ear aches…. The girls not so much. Me and DH have it milder but still! I’m hoping by the end of the week everyone is just a little better otherwise I’m unsure what we can do! Plus I can’t even sit down with the pile hurting so bad. I’ve googled it and said it’s common that they get bad when baby is putting pressure on everything. Argh!

hows things with you?


----------



## sil

Did any of you ladies get the flu shot while pregnant? I got covid and tdap and my provider is asking if I want the flu shot too. I’d love to pass along antibodies to baby but feel nervous getting 4 shots over the course of just a few months.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu i know right! All my boys have coughs, colds and ear aches…. The girls not so much. Me and DH have it milder but still! I’m hoping by the end of the week everyone is just a little better otherwise I’m unsure what we can do! Plus I can’t even sit down with the pile hurting so bad. I’ve googled it and said it’s common that they get bad when baby is putting pressure on everything. Argh!
> 
> hows things with you?

Ugh that is so unpleasant! I read a prenatal exercise book and they said if you’re suffering from varicosities to do kegels on all 4’s to help with the pressure!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sil said:


> Did any of you ladies get the flu shot while pregnant? I got covid and tdap and my provider is asking if I want the flu shot too. I’d love to pass along antibodies to baby but feel nervous getting 4 shots over the course of just a few months.

I’ve only gotten tetanus while pregnant before sorry! We’ve never gotten the flu with a newborn but I can see having a fall baby would be miserable with the flu and it is that time of year. Sorry I’m no help!! I didn’t feel comfortable getting the Covid vaccine while pregnant but I’d probably get the flu shot since women have been getting them for years while pregnant.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So stoked on less than a month till my due date. I felt a lot of pressure on my cervix and in my bum with the contractions the other day (they’ve stopped now) and still quite a lot of pressure just walking… so I think my sweep will work. That’s 2 weeks! Eek! Gotta get on some things. 

Need to do a bit of laundry for my hospital bag, need to set up crib and baby rocker/seat thing, totally clean out my van, and put the car seat in. It’s been in the garage so it’ll be dusty and need a clean too. Plus I want to harvest a bit of a colostrum in case baby has low blood sugars (never happened to my babies before though) and get a few emergency home birth supplies like a plastic sheet and some absorbent pads! Plus you know, the regular stuff like homeschool, cooking dinner, trying to keep the house clean, getting the girls to their classes (if they feel better - can’t go when they’re sniffly). 

So busy!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I skipped the flu shot too. But then again we’re in spring heading into summer. 

Can’t sleep out here, it’s almost 3am and been up since 12:30. Trying to figure out how I’ll make today go by faster so that it’s Wednesday and I see my OB.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> So stoked on less than a month till my due date. I felt a lot of pressure on my cervix and in my bum with the contractions the other day (they’ve stopped now) and still quite a lot of pressure just walking… so I think my sweep will work. That’s 2 weeks! Eek! Gotta get on some things.
> 
> Need to do a bit of laundry for my hospital bag, need to set up crib and baby rocker/seat thing, totally clean out my van, and put the car seat in. It’s been in the garage so it’ll be dusty and need a clean too. Plus I want to harvest a bit of a colostrum in case baby has low blood sugars (never happened to my babies before though) and get a few emergency home birth supplies like a plastic sheet and some absorbent pads! Plus you know, the regular stuff like homeschool, cooking dinner, trying to keep the house clean, getting the girls to their classes (if they feel better - can’t go when they’re sniffly).
> 
> So busy!!

Emergency home birth, you are really preparing for everything. 

gotta install my car seat too and actually pack hospital bags. I think I have gotten most things I need already it’s just putting it together.


----------



## ciz

sil said:


> Did any of you ladies get the flu shot while pregnant? I got covid and tdap and my provider is asking if I want the flu shot too. I’d love to pass along antibodies to baby but feel nervous getting 4 shots over the course of just a few months.

I’m thinking of waiting till after birth for flu shot. I’ve had both covid jabs and whooping cough but some reason I’m feeling unsure to get flu on top.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Haven't been able finger on all day on my phone, thought the site was down but just picked up my pad and 2 pages to catch up on. 

@sil I had the flu shot 2 weeks ago. Didn't even have a sore arm. 

@Weemcb26 congratulations, hope buns blood sugars settle quickly so you can go home. 

@playgirl666 I hope you are almost there. 

I finally feel a bit better today and got dressed for the first time in 4 days and did some washing. I'm really struggling with my back and pelvis now though. The coughing is jarring it into of the pregnancy pains. 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

40 week bump!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Beautiful bump as always @Mummy2Corban


----------



## ciz

Anyone start losing their mucus plug around 35week? I’ve been having little jelly discharge all day and still not stopping. Can’t remember losing it this early before but have been having braxton hicks a lot today


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz no I’ve never experienced loosing plug (I’ve only ever once had a small bloody show a few days before baby no.1) 

@topazicatzbet im glad your feeling a bit better! Shows how poorly you feel when you don’t get dressed. I’ve a slight cough and that’s been uncomfortable enough so can only imagine how your body feels.2 weeks!!!!!!! Not long now lovely! 

@sil I haven’t been offered the flu jab with this pregnancy but if I had been I would have usually taken it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i shall give the kegals on all 4s a try! It’s so uncomfortable!!!!

sounds like your all set for the next few weeks getting ready for baby. Hopefully you’ll end up getting somewhere with your sweep when you have it!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 im hoping the silence means your in the thick of it!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban such a cute bump, I see what you mean little one seems to be chilling.

it’s almost 7am here and I haven’t gotten a wink of sleep. Bout to get up and help girls get ready for school.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its the worst isn’t it. Can you catch up on a sleep during the day?


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq its the worst isn’t it. Can you catch up on a sleep during the day?

I’m hoping I’ll get back into bed once they gone to school.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq get back into bed! Even if you just chill and watch a film. Try relax!


----------



## daniyaaq

I sure hope this isn’t a sign of baby’s habits. I don’t remember having it this bad with my other two, though I did have it. Solid 7 hours through the night and couldn’t sleep, it wasn’t that I was uncomfortable or anything I just had no sleep in me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban perfect due date bump. Still not too low so you’ll get your few more days yet I think :)

@daniyaaq I have to prep for an emergency home birth because my 2nd labour was so quick and baby was born in the car. My midwives have told me if I feel like I’m in transition or pushy at all to stay where I’m at… my third was a 2.5 ish hour birth so I feel comfortable getting to the hospital if it’s similar with this one. But I know a lot of 4th time mamas who had like, 30-45 min labour!!! Ideally it’s 2ish hours again, enough time for DH to get home from work if it’s daytime, grab the hospital bag and be at the hospital for a half hour before the baby comes XD. But who knows how it’ll go. I’m not expecting it to be long because I’ve never had more than 3.5 hrs labour with any of my girls.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Y


daniyaaq said:


> I sure hope this isn’t a sign of baby’s habits. I don’t remember having it this bad with my other two, though I did have it. Solid 7 hours through the night and couldn’t sleep, it wasn’t that I was uncomfortable or anything I just had no sleep in me.

Anything you could take to help?


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Y
> Anything you could take to help?

I’m all out of ideas on what to try, so if you have any suggestions I’d take them.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hm yeah I don't know I guess. Googled melatonin in pregnancy and there's not enough studies to say it's safe. Maybe try some relaxation techniques before bedtime and don't use screens for an hour before bed? If you can exercise during the day and get fresh air that would help too but I know that's out of the question for me with the way I feel.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i think I’ve a few days left. Wouldn’t be surprised if I make it till Friday and get a sweep. I think as much as being heavily pregnant is a struggle I’d rather baby stay put so these coughs and colds have got more of a chance to go!

I wonder if you will make the hospital!!! Only a few weeks to find out.

@daniyaaq ive no tips! I find I can sleep ok from about 10-12 then that’s me kinda done. I just lay there?! I’m sorry your suffering! Running on no sleep is not easy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 hope baby boy is safely here and your both ok x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban I’m exactly the same. I go to bed around 9/10 and will sleep till just after midnight then from there nothing.


----------



## daniyaaq

Rant coming

Why are men so clueless. DP decided to tell me on Monday he’s making reservations for us for dinner on Friday, it’s my birthday. At first I was kind of annoyed, I don’t feel like dressing up or going out but I decided not to say anything because he’s gone through all the effort and just want to show some appreciation. Tonight he lets me know not only did he choose his favourite pub, but he’s invited his boss boss’s wife. 

i tried to show him how inappropriate that is, because 1 my birthday, 2 I’ve never met this boss (new one) nor his wife, 3. Pregnant and miserable and not really good company, his response was ‘I thought it be fun we could all get together eat and laugh, why are you hating?’ 

Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq men have these lovely ideas and the thought is there but they don’t actually properly think it through! It would be nice to go out for dinner but I can see your issue with the boss/wife situation and being preggo!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Your bump looks amazing 

@daniyaaq I can understand the frustration, the thoughts there but I wouldn’t want birthday dinner with boss/boss wife 

Nothing exciting on my end, got midwife for 32 week check today been thinking about washing baby clothes but want to get a couple more pieces then do it in one.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 hope all goes ok with the midwife. I love washing the baby clothes! So sweet seeing all those tiny clothes!


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban fabulous bump pic! Looking great!! Think baby will come soon?

@daniyaaq i would be frustrated too. Sometimes husbands mean well but don’t get it. I don’t think they realize how exhausting pregnancy can be. I’ve told DH more than once that take out dinner would be more fun to me than going to a restaurant and dealing with dressing up, uncomfortable car rides, waiting on food, etc, but he insists we should go out when we can before we have a newborn around again. I see his side too. It’s a tricky balance. 

Nothing new here. Appointment tomorrow at 33 weeks, but only a weigh in and blood pressure check this time.


----------



## playgirl666

Sorry ladies my phone browser blocked this site! Had my waters broke about an hour ago, I'm 4cm and just waiting for baby to come! X


----------



## playgirl666

@ciz I have been losing bits of mine from around 35 weeks aswell x


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 wont be long now! My babies always come quickly after my water is broken. Good luck today!!!


----------



## playgirl666

If I don't start contractions by 5.40 then they are putting me on a drip! Really didn't want that but I thought I would have been in labour by now :( x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 youve done amazing so far. If your already 4cm and you’ve had your waters broken your already nearly half way there! Hopefully you start contracting so you don’t need the drip.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil thanks lovely. I’m telling baby to stay put! To many poorly babies for another one to join us. Hope all goes ok with your midwife appointment


----------



## playgirl666

Still no contractions :( looks like it will be the drip in 15 mins time, feel like a failure at this point x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq i cannot believe your DH did that. Of course I would want to give home the benefit of the doubt but that’s just absolutely clueless of him!

@playgirl666 you're not a failure. Sometimes babies just don’t want to come when we want them to… you’ve been so patient! Just keep it up a bit longer and you know it’ll end with baby in your arms. GL and stay strong mama - you can do it!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 exactly what @Reiko_ctu said. It’s not going to be long lovely! He will be here soon safe in your arms. You’ve got this x


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 sometimes the body just needs a little push. I had drip before, and only a little bit was enough to crank things up.


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks guys, I really do appreciate his thought and I know he’s been wanting to introduce me to his boss but God talk about wrong timing. @sil i honestly would have loved it he ordered from my favourite place and sat in bed with me as we gave our dinner.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Take away in bed! Yum!


----------



## ciz

@daniyaaq aw it was a nice idea but unfortunately just wrong timing, some men really don’t understand how uncomfortable we are nearing the end of pregnancy. Could you try talking to him and say you appreciate his effort but your really just wanting to take it easy, perhaps postpone the birthday/boss dinner till after baby is here so it’s not dismissing it altogether? My hubs booked us cinema tickets to see the new bond film so me being 34 weeks preg, His birthday so wanted to see the very first viewing at midnight haha. Longest 3 hours sitting, I was moving every 5 minutes, readjusting waist band haha, but great film. 

@playgirl666 definitely not failure girl! Please don’t beat yourself up. No one is a failure here!! You get whatever you need. I hope the drip has worked! You can do it :)


----------



## playgirl666

Baby is here, was very traumatic, will post pics and details once I have recovered x


----------



## daniyaaq

Congratulations @playgirl666 definitely rest up it’s been a very long journey for you. Glad you and baby are on the other side of it.


----------



## playgirl666

I will say the birth was so traumatic that whilst I was pushing baby out, I had an out of body experience, it's like I was floating above my body and my hubby was crying and I couldn't reach out to him, I really thought I had died :( x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 oh honey big hugs to you. Must have been a very scary process. BUT huge congratulations on your baby boy


----------



## Mummy2Corban

In my news my waters just went! So laying in bed and moved and had a little trickle… thought it was a wee so I thought I’ll get up for a wee and as I did it just started coming luckily we are next to the bathroom and it mostly came out then!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> In my news my waters just went! So laying in bed and moved and had a little trickle… thought it was a wee so I thought I’ll get up for a wee and as I did it just started coming luckily we are next to the bathroom and it mostly came out then!

How exciting!!! More babies


----------



## Reiko_ctu

playgirl666 said:


> Baby is here, was very traumatic, will post pics and details once I have recovered x

Huge hugs mama. Rest and take care of yourself and baby. You did good, and I’m sorry it was a difficult birth xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> In my news my waters just went! So laying in bed and moved and had a little trickle… thought it was a wee so I thought I’ll get up for a wee and as I did it just started coming luckily we are next to the bathroom and it mostly came out then!

Oh my gosh! How neat. My waters have never broken on their own. Have contractions started yet?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

With my first they ruptured so I just had a little trickle, the girls went when they were coming out and then the boys came out in there’s so ive never had the go like that. So glad I wasn’t taking the kids to school! 

I think I’ve had a few contractions. I’m laying in bed with DS3. MIL said she’s going to slowly get ready to head over. I’m hoping we can get everyone to school so MIL only has to deal with DS3


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban good luck :) thank u x


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 congratulations. I hope you are both doing well now. Sounds like a scary one.

@Mummy2Corban yay for waters breaking. So exciting another baby coming. I hope it's a smooth one. 

I had a rough night. I'm in so much pain with my hips and back I just can't get comfy and sleep. Add in the coughing and I 've had no sleep. I really hope the coughing starts to ease up now. Can't help but be scared that it's gonna get worse and I'm gonna be really sick. Add in little man has been much quieter the past 2days in an emotional mess


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spoken to MLBU she said if nothing happens then we need to go to delivery suite at 6pm ish to have some monitoring and that I’ll be booked in for induction the following morning if nothing happens on its own. I’ve had a few contractions but nothing consistent. I’m just gonna chill out for a bit just encase we are in it for the long haul.

@topazicatzbet could you call your midwife with your concerns?


----------



## playgirl666

Here's baby raiden, born 5th October at 12.59am weighing 6ib 12, will post birth details later once home x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 what a little beauty! His a nice weight too. Congratulations again lovely. Are you both ok to go home today???


----------



## playgirl666

This is what caused so many problems for me! They said its very very rare, yes im gonna go home today, I need to see maze, good luck :) xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 what a cutie

@Mummy2Corban fingers crossed things start on their own soon. 

Now I'm up and about this morning my coughing seems to be better and little man is moving a bit. Will keep an eye on him. 2 out of 3 kids back to school today so I'm gonna make the most of a few hours without ds3 and have a relaxing bath.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@playgirl666 Congratulations on your beautiful boy. Sorry you have such a traumatic experience. Raiden is a fab name

@Mummy2Corban So excited for you. Rest up while you can


----------



## playgirl666

Sorry ladies for all the pics, just so in love with him xx


----------



## daniyaaq

playgirl666 said:


> This is what caused so many problems for me! They said its very very rare, yes im gonna go home today, I need to see maze, good luck :) xx
> 
> View attachment 1102759

That looks scary, glad you both alright


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 we love to see it. Baby pics are always welcome.


----------



## daniyaaq

Saw my OB today, wants another scan Monday and to see me again next Wednesday. Wants to discuss induction on Wednesday.


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> Sorry ladies for all the pics, just so in love with him xx
> 
> View attachment 1102760
> View attachment 1102761
> View attachment 1102762

we love pics so pic away. I love his baby grow.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Definitely contracting now


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 his a beauty


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> Definitely contracting now

Yay!!! I hope it’s not too long for you. I want to see more babies


----------



## sadeyedlady

3 babies in a week!!


----------



## playgirl666

Good luck :) can't wait to see all ur baby pics x


----------



## angie90

Congratulations @playgirl666 so so cute!

How exciting @Mummy2Corban praying for a safe delivery! Can’t wait to see pictures!! 

We’ve been to the hospital today for our check up and looks like I’ve got potential pre-eclampsia which I didn’t even think could be a thing at 39 weeks so they want baby out and having a c section Friday!! So another baby born this week!!


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 VCI is what I have! They caught it on my 20 week scan. It’s why I am being monitored so closely and why I am getting so many scans and non stress test/checks on baby. I am very nervous for birth. I am terrified of cord compression or rupture or bleeding out. I know the risks and really hope your birth wasn’t too too traumatic - I’m so sorry you had to go through a rough birth. I hope you and baby are okay. He’s beautiful congrats.


----------



## topazicatzbet

angie90 said:


> Congratulations @playgirl666 so so cute!
> 
> How exciting @Mummy2Corban praying for a safe delivery! Can’t wait to see pictures!!
> 
> We’ve been to the hospital today for our check up and looks like I’ve got potential pre-eclampsia which I didn’t even think could be a thing at 39 weeks so they want baby out and having a c section Friday!! So another baby born this week!!

Wow a busy week for babies.


----------



## Penguin20

Wow I missed so much

@playgirl666 so sorry you had a traumatic birth, but he is beautiful.. congratulations

@Mummy2Corban ahh how exciting, good luck and I hope all goes smoothly

@angie90 Countdown is on, hope it all goes well

@topazicatzbet Hope your doing better 

Had midwife yesterday, bump is measuring bang on 32 weeks and he is head down and low but he has been most my pregnancy.. only complaint I pulled my back this morning so that’s been painful


----------



## soloso

@playgirl666 congratulations!!! So sorry you had a traumatic experience but I hope you recover well and baby boy makes it all better xxx

@Mummy2Corban how exciting! Will be stalking for updates good luck :D


----------



## playgirl666

So My labour lasted 1 hour 50 mins, once baby wanted to come he was coming, his head wasn't straight down so midwife had to manually turn his head whilst I was pushing, I will say the birth was so traumatic that whilst I was pushing baby out, I had an out of body experience, it's like I was floating above my body and my hubby was crying and I couldn't reach out to him, I really thought I had died :( Once baby was out the cord was wrapped round his neck twice very tight, and the placenta wouldn't come out, i was rushed for theater where I had a spinal, the room was spinning and I nearly passed out a few times, they said my eyes was rolling back, they got the placenta out in one peace, I lost over 2 pints of blood, my blood pressure dropped so low 70/30! But I'm better now x


----------



## sadeyedlady

@playgirl666 I'm so sorry. That was must have been so awful for all of you. Is baby able to come home with you today?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Hope everything's going ok for you and baby here soon


----------



## playgirl666

Yeah we are going home today :) I have been away from maze for 5 days! I can't take anymore x


----------



## sadeyedlady

It will be good to get back to your own bed. Just make sure to take it easy, you've had a tough few days


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 i was just thinking that you will be probably next. Looks like majority of October babies are eager to arrive it’s not even a full week yet.

@playgirl666 you are such a trooper so so glad you are both good. I’m sure the kids will be excited to have you both home.

i reckon @Mummy2Corban is the think of it, hopefully we have an update soon. Oh I can’t take all this excitement, we made it!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 oh my lovely! How scary for you all! Can only imagine how frightening that must have been for you. Specially with babies cord!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies! Hudson Robert has landed!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@playgirl666 that sounds very scary. So glad you are both OK now. 

@angie90 not long now. 

@Mummy2Corban congratulations can't wait to see pic and hear all about it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok I haven’t had a catch up at all here but I’ve just had my last appointment with the diabetes team, they are happy with my blood sugars. Staying diet controlled till the end and I’m pretty proud of it. She said the placenta is not a concern unless I’m on insulin so baby should be doing well with my sugars and placental health :)


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies, all ur well wishes means alot to me, oh yay congrats @Mummy2Corban our babies share the same birthday now! Xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congratulations @Mummy2Corban ! Hope you and baby boy are doing ok


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban congratulations!!! That was quick, can’t wait to hear all about it.


----------



## angie90

@Mummy2Corban yay! Congratulations! Love the name! Welcome to the world babies! Hope you doing ok!


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Congratulations, can’t wait for pictures 

@playgirl666 That sounds so scary, sorry you had to go through that but glad all is well now and glad you get to go home 

@Reiko_ctu Glad all went well with your last meeting


----------



## Bittersweet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hm yeah I don't know I guess. Googled melatonin in pregnancy and there's not enough studies to say it's safe. Maybe try some relaxation techniques before bedtime and don't use screens for an hour before bed? If you can exercise during the day and get fresh air that would help too but I know that's out of the question for me with the way I feel.

Sorry ladies I’m just sliding in here as I was keeping an eye on @playgirl666 congrats!
And congrats to you all not long for some new bundles x
I was on melatonin for a nerve disorder orenoregnancy and was told to come off it but I was on a high dose of 15mg. I’m breastfeeding so haven’t taken since. My neurologist said not to as whilst it’s a natural hormone there weren’t enough studies to be clear about whether it could cause complications or not x


----------



## soloso

@playgirl666 that sounds so awful!! :( but so glad all the trauma is over and you and baby get to go home yay!

@Mummy2Corban wow didn’t expect that news so quick :D congratulations!!!! Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## Mummy2Corban

Now home in bed. Will try update tomorrow x


----------



## ciz

Awwww ladies these babies are blinking beautiful massive congrats and I hope your resting up xxxx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban look at that sweet face. You did well


----------



## daniyaaq

These gorgeous boys are going to take over the world one day.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban he is scrummy. Congratulations


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1102784

Oh my he’s sooo sweet! Congrats mama you did it! Hope those colds are on the way out and baby stays healthy. Do you breastfeed?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ahhh I’m sooo desperate to hold Meadow in my arms now. Only a few more weeks for the rest of the October mamas.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I’m awake and can’t sleep! After pains have kicked in and they are awful! Body just aches so I can’t get comfy. Haha! Hudson is currently sleeping on my chest. 

so here is what happened!

I woke up yesterday morning just before 6am. As I rolled over I felt a little trickle but I thought it was just wee but seeing as I woke up I thought I might aswell get up to go to the toilet. On getting up I felt more fluid and with a quick dash I got to the bathroom just in time for my waters to go on the bathroom floor. Got on the toilet only to loose more. Shouted for DH what had happened. Had a wash put on a pad and got in bed. DS3 came through so we snuggled and watched tv. I had a few period cramps and small contractions but nothing exciting. We sent the kids to school so MIL only had to deal with DS3. About 8.30 I called the midwife and she said if no contractions by 6pm to go to delivery suite for monitoring and I’d be booked for induction the next day. Or if I started contracting go in or a change in babies movements etc. By 9am I started getting contractions every 5 minutes or so. Lasting from 30 second to nearly 2
Minutes. By 11am I decided to call MLBU to ask to go in but they were short staffed so I had to go to delivery suite. We got onto the ward about 12.30 she put a cannula in just encase I bled. She examined me and I was 3cm. Was a bit gutted I was only 3cm. By about 1pm my contractions started to change and became more frequent. I got in the bed on my knees and she got me gas and air to help slow my breathing. I started feeling pushy so knew he was close. I managed to get his head out and my contractions stopped but she told me to stop pushing as he had his super long cord wrapped around his neck. Next few contractions he was out! He was a bit shocked but with a good rub he was ok. I had the injection to get the placenta out and it came out ok but she gave me a 2nd injection shortly after as I kept having small gushes. She checked me out and I had grazes but no stitches needed. All his checks have been fine and we got out of hospital about 9pm. They were short staffed and very busy. I’ve got to have compression tights and injections for 10 days as I’m over 35 and have had more than 3 babies (a new thing apparently)

so can anyone guess how much he weighed???


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my gosh 
Babies babies babies. 
I know I've already heard from you @playgirl666 gosh it all sounds so scary and very similar to what happened with Me when I had dd only I was put to sleep for emergency theater but I lost so much blood. I'm just so happy you and baby are ok and safe now. Love ya girl. I've left u a voice messenger on messenger. Xx

And look who else is here. I haven't been able to get on here it wudnt let me and I just thought I wonder how @Mummy2Corban is doing. Totally wasn't expecting baby. 
So happy for you hon. Congratulations. Glad ure home already. The after pains are no joke are they hon. Mine were terrible for about 4 days and then the boobs kicked in. Outch. 
Loving the name and so glad he is here. 
I'm gonna guess 7lb 7oz? 


@ciz

With my 2 year old son I lost the actual whole mukas plug at 34 weeks exactly. 
It was gross and like a huge blob of jelly with blood In the center. Looked like a skinny cork. 
I also had real contractions (not braxton hicks) from 29 weeks right through the 3rd trimester but I still made it to my 37 week induction and I needed the pessery because my cervix was still long and only a cm dilated. 
So don't worry. U can lose it weeks b4 the birth and sometimes it re forms. 


So we're all full of colds here. Harely and me are the last to get it. 
He's OK but not feeding as much and wanting cuddles and stuff. 
It's 2:19am now and I've been up with him all night. He is asleep now but due another feed at 3am. He's not taking as much but he's getting some. 
He is a month old now and 8lbs In weight.
He hasn't grown in length much but he's gotten a bit more chubby. He makes me melt. 

Here are some photos I took last night and one on Sunday when he turned 4 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu Ds1 &2 are much better but DS3 seems to have it and DH now has it full on now. Yes I am breastfeeding so hopefully that will help him out.

Your so nearly there! Just over a week till your sweep?


----------



## Suggerhoney

He's grown out of the preemie things we had but still fits in tiny baby. Never known it to last so long haha. Mind u DD was 5lb 7 and dropped to 4lb something and I think she was in tiny for ages too. She's 8 now so can't remember exactly. 

I still need to go out and get some more first size stuff we just haven't had time. 
0-3 is absolutely huge so can't see him being in that for ages yet. 

Do feel like there's not enough time in the day. I'm definitely enjoying it more this time around. I found this newborn stage so hard with Tommy.
But wasn't his fault he had terrible reflux and colic. 
He was so much better by 10 weeks tho and that's when he started going through the night too. 
Wonder when Harely will go through the night. 
I am looking forward to that and just being able to sleep again. Hoping he will be b4 it starts getting supper cold. 


So many more babies will be born in just a matter of a few weeks eeeek. 
@angie90 How's u hon u have to be next surly? 
Then I think it will be @Reiko_ctu then you @daniyaaq eeeeek


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Hes just beautiful. What does DS3 think of him?

I'm guessing 9lb 2oz


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban gonna guess 8ib 8? X

@Suggerhoney awww thank u ❤ luv u 2 xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I’m awake and can’t sleep! After pains have kicked in and they are awful! Body just aches so I can’t get comfy. Haha! Hudson is currently sleeping on my chest.
> 
> so here is what happened!
> 
> I woke up yesterday morning just before 6am. As I rolled over I felt a little trickle but I thought it was just wee but seeing as I woke up I thought I might aswell get up to go to the toilet. On getting up I felt more fluid and with a quick dash I got to the bathroom just in time for my waters to go on the bathroom floor. Got on the toilet only to loose more. Shouted for DH what had happened. Had a wash put on a pad and got in bed. DS3 came through so we snuggled and watched tv. I had a few period cramps and small contractions but nothing exciting. We sent the kids to school so MIL only had to deal with DS3. About 8.30 I called the midwife and she said if no contractions by 6pm to go to delivery suite for monitoring and I’d be booked for induction the next day. Or if I started contracting go in or a change in babies movements etc. By 9am I started getting contractions every 5 minutes or so. Lasting from 30 second to nearly 2
> Minutes. By 11am I decided to call MLBU to ask to go in but they were short staffed so I had to go to delivery suite. We got onto the ward about 12.30 she put a cannula in just encase I bled. She examined me and I was 3cm. Was a bit gutted I was only 3cm. By about 1pm my contractions started to change and became more frequent. I got in the bed on my knees and she got me gas and air to help slow my breathing. I started feeling pushy so knew he was close. I managed to get his head out and my contractions stopped but she told me to stop pushing as he had his super long cord wrapped around his neck. Next few contractions he was out! He was a bit shocked but with a good rub he was ok. I had the injection to get the placenta out and it came out ok but she gave me a 2nd injection shortly after as I kept having small gushes. She checked me out and I had grazes but no stitches needed. All his checks have been fine and we got out of hospital about 9pm. They were short staffed and very busy. I’ve got to have compression tights and injections for 10 days as I’m over 35 and have had more than 3 babies (a new thing apparently)
> 
> so can anyone guess how much he weighed???

Oh my that’s not too bad hey! Great job!! We don’t have those compression tight and injection recommendations in Canada where I am. I wonder why… I’m 34 and this will be my 4th baby so I’m not long off from that. Still just shy of 2 weeks for my sweep but honestly reading your birth story made me remember contractions and now I’m a bit squeamish haha!! Really need to write down my affirmations because those really help me when I feel the nerves coming. 

At least with the breastfeeding Hudson will be getting some of the antibodies to protect him from the cold going through the house and hopefully that will be enough to keep it mild! I am going to be bleaching all the little girls toys and told them hand washing will be way more frequent around this house before the baby comes. So tired of illness being passed around!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i guess 7lbs 13 for the weight. Your tummy wasn’t big enough for a bigger baby!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sorry you’ve all got colds! Never good fun! After pains are awful! They’ve got me shaking in pain! 

well ladies I think his size explains why my bump was so uncomfortable and why I got piles so bad this last week ( they are so much better now there’s less pressure)

he is an Impressive 10lb 2oz! Seriously what the hell!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu i was definitely telling myself while trying to slow my breathing I was getting closer to baby nd trying to breathe away and relax into my contractions. It’s definitely hard in those final stages to hold it all together.

ladies are so amazing! Child birth however it happens is just amazing and us ladies are just awesomely powerful to get that job done!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Well done you. 10lb is impressive. Is he straight into 0-3 months clothes?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban wow that’s an impressive weight you did well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I only take up to 1 month clothes to hospital and he fitted into that just right so just a few wears in that size before his in 0-3. DS3 was 8lb 2oz. I fully expected another 8lber and on my growth chart for bump it was looking like he was following around the same as weight as DD1 at 8lb 9oz but nope his 10lbs! I still can’t believe it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry you’ve all got colds! Never good fun! After pains are awful! They’ve got me shaking in pain!
> 
> well ladies I think his size explains why my bump was so uncomfortable and why I got piles so bad this last week ( they are so much better now there’s less pressure)
> 
> he is an Impressive 10lb 2oz! Seriously what the hell!

Oh my I seriously can’t believe that!!! Where was he hiding in that perfect bump of yours!!! Now I’m terrified for baby girls weight lolol!! 

you are amazing. Thank you for encouraging all of us all along this journey. So glad your boy is here safe and sound.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow that's an impressive weight.


----------



## playgirl666

Omg, well done @Mummy2Corban! X


----------



## playgirl666

This was my final bump pic, day before baby was born, and I think I looked quite big but baby was only 6ib 12 x


----------



## topazicatzbet

It's amazing how bumps can hide so much. You really can't guess the size of baby on a bump. 

Here is my latest at 37 +4


----------



## angie90

Wow @Mummy2Corban that is a gorgeous size! I love love love big babies haha!! I’m thinking this one could be 9/10lb as my first was 9lb and he’s on track to be the same if not bigger! 

I do hope your recovery is going well and glad your home! These gorgeous babies are coming thick and fast now for cuddles! 

Starting to feel very nervous about my section tomorrow! Just arrived at hospital for the last monitoring and then home snd hoping for a nice relaxing day before tomorrow! So many jobs to do!


----------



## ciz

@Mummy2Corban wow what a weight well done mumma! Fab labour story too :) 

@Suggerhoney thanks lovely, weirdly it stopped coming away the next day and b/h eased up. But b/h started again last night, very low just over the pelvis. I for the life of me can’t work out which way this girl is facing though, I thought head down but the shapes she was throwing last night in my belly not convinced that is case hahah. Oh and the leg cramps like what the hell…she’s definitely dropped to be putting weight on the legs.

This was last week x


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz most of the time I wonder of mine is transverse because I often get simultaneous poking and jabs on the far left and right side, but nope each scan and each check he’s still head down still. Makes me curious what position his body is in. 

my midwife is so lovely, though I’m not receiving more care from OB she still checks up on me. Rang me today just to have a chat, assured me she still has a Covid vax stashed away and ready and waiting for me, I wanted to wait until I’m not feeling so miserable to have it. So I can have it whenever I decide without needing to book or wait.


----------



## ciz

daniyaaq said:


> @ciz most of the time I wonder of mine is transverse because I often get simultaneous poking and jabs on the far left and right side, but nope each scan and each check he’s still head down still. Makes me curious what position his body is in.
> 
> my midwife is so lovely, though I’m not receiving more care from OB she still checks up on me. Rang me today just to have a chat, assured me she still has a Covid vax stashed away and ready and waiting for me, I wanted to wait until I’m not feeling so miserable to have it. So I can have it whenever I decide without needing to book or wait.

I’ve got my 36week scan in just over a week, so will know then, can’t say I’m going to be looking forward them trying to turn her if she isn’t head down :sick: 

Is that your 1st or 2nd jab lovely ? I was pleasantly surprised of little no side effects with mine. Sore arm was the worst and bit of headache few days after.


----------



## soloso

@angie90 so exciting your baby will be here tomorrow!! Hope you get all your jobs done then have a nice relaxing evening, however just go easy on yourself and don’t do too much! Hope all goes smoothly :)

I have 5 weeks maximum to go now! My csection is booked for 11th November which is exactly 5 weeks today. Having regular growth scans due to quite a lot of episodes of reduced movements. So things could change but so far baby is looking good and growing great. Seems so long away but I know it really isn’t :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @playgirl666 and @Mummy2Corban


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz it’s my first jab. My midwife actually mentioned the same thing, they have found that pregnant women seem to have less of a reaction than everyone. It’s made me consider biting the bullet and just having it next week. I’m still dealing with nausea and low bp which causes dizziness so just didn’t want to add more to that. 

@soloso so exciting having an end date isn’t it.


----------



## playgirl666

New pic of baby cos why not thank u all for the well wishes x


----------



## Penguin20

Not caught up fully yet but just wanted to say congratulations @Mummy2Corban, he is so cute and can’t believe he was over 10lb.. you did amazing


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 id say your bump looked a lovely size looks about right for your little man and what a sweetheart he is. How have you been?

@xxmyheartxx thanks lovely! Won’t be long till you guys start having your babies!

@ciz thank you! You’ve a lovely bump! Happy 35 weeks. I don’t think having baby turned looks much fun! Eek!

@Reiko_ctu thank you hun! What a journey it’s been hey! I know I’ve said it loads but I just can’t believe we are at this point! Been a pleasure sharing everything with you all. I’m hoping my milk will help him a bit and he stays free of the cold. Luckily Huxley is not impressed so is keeping about from Hudson.

@topazicatzbet what a lovely bump! Not much longer till your section date. How is everyone feeling now? Hopefully your feeling much better? We had to have a covid test in labour and having that down my throat will having contractions was not fun. The midwife made DH nose bleed a little!!! Oops!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 wow! I can’t believe bubba will be here tomorrow! How did your hospital appointment go? Hopefully you get all you need done so you can relax a bit this evening! I’m honestly shocked he is 10lb! Mine get big so quick that I’m afraid his going to grow to fast for my liking. He still seems tiny but looking at picture of my others in the car seat for example they really do look tiny in the car seat and he looks huge. Hahaha! Goodluck for tomorrow! Can’t wait to hear your news


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Look how much he fills the car seat! Oh my!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe he does fill it well but still so cute and little. 

I'm def on the mend just slowly. Still coughing which is killing my stomach muscles but less bunged up. I just have no energy. Just had the shopping delivered and was wiped out after putting it away. I ve got loads to sort in the house before the 18th and no energy to do it.


----------



## sil

I love seeing these babies!!! It’s making me so excited to meet baby girl. We are still trying to figure out her name. 7 weeks feels an eternity away. Time has really slowed down since the third trimester hit.


----------



## playgirl666

Midwife came and sent us back to the hospital as she said baby looks very red and could be jaundice, his levels on thr ear test and chest zap was 135 and 5 lines under the treatment level, so just gotta wait 2 hours for a phone call to see if he needs treatment, they said its highly unlikely x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> Midwife came and sent us back to the hospital as she said baby looks very red and could be jaundice, his levels on thr ear test and chest zap was 135 and 5 lines under the treatment level, so just gotta wait 2 hours for a phone call to see if he needs treatment, they said its highly unlikely x

Fx he doesn't need treatment


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> It's amazing how bumps can hide so much. You really can't guess the size of baby on a bump.
> 
> Here is my latest at 37 +4
> 
> View attachment 1102789

And that baby doesn’t look very big to me! What do you think? What we’re your other boys?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> And that baby doesn’t look very big to me! What do you think? What we’re your other boys?

7lb4 at 40+5
8lb 1 at 40+4
And 6lb 10 at 39+1

I'm hoping he will be simular to the last one as he will be born at 39+1 too.


----------



## playgirl666

My poor baby has jaundice :( so me and baby back in hospital for 2 nights! X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh no. I was hoping you wouldn't have to stay.


----------



## ciz

playgirl666 said:


> My poor baby has jaundice :( so me and baby back in hospital for 2 nights! X
> 
> View attachment 1102807

Oh sorry to hear your back in hospital. Speedy recovery to little one xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my gosh @Mummy2Corban I can't believe he was over 10bls that's very very impressive. Well done momma. 
Ure more womon than me for pushing a 10lb baby out. 
He may be big but he is absolutely gorgeous. 


The up to 1 month on Harley is still too long and big on him at nearly 5 weeks old lol. 
Is he a good baby?

Harley was so easy and wud just sleep so much and at night wud go strait down after the night feeds. 
But this past week he's been awake after his 2am 3am feed and doesn't fall asleep until around 6 ish am. 
To say I'm pooped is a understatement. 
Hoping it's just down to him having a cold. 


@angie90 
Good luck tomorrow hon can't believe another baby is about to be born. It don't seem that long ago this group was first strated. 
Ure brave wanting a big baby. 
I was terrified of having a big baby. 
My biggest was my 2nd who I had with my ex. He was 8lb 15 and got badly stuck and wasn't breathing when born so I'm always so scared of having another big one.

Thought Harley was going to be massive because my bump looked so big this time. 
But he Was only tiny. Bumps can definitely be deceiving. 

Can't wait to hear more baby news eeeeeek.


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 hope it’s not a long stay. How is little one doing?

@angie90 good luck today. Your baby will share birthday with me. I been wondering which one of us will be my birthday buddy.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @playgirl666 hope it’s not a long stay. How is little one doing?
> 
> @angie90 good luck today. Your baby will share birthday with me. I been wondering which one of us will be my birthday buddy.

Happy birthday girl. Hope you have a good day!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 im so sorry little man has had to go back into hospital. I’m hoping he just needs the 2 days and you’ll both be back home.

@angie90 goodluck lovely! Looking forward to an update when your good and ready!!!!!

@daniyaaq happy birthday girl! Hope you have a lovely day.

@Suggerhoney i guess ignorance was bliss pushing him out! It did really really hurt but I just thought he was an 8lber so luckily he came out ok and came quickly! Once his head was out I think the midwife knew he was big and as the cord was all round his face and neck she kept asking if I had anymore contractions to get him out quicker.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban bless him, he still looks tiny 

@playgirl666 sorry to hear your back in hospital, hopefully only a short stay and your be back home soon, bless him 

@sil Tell me about third trimester being slow, still feel like I got ages.. 33 weeks this weekend so when I say 7 weeks it don’t seem long but when I say due date 28th November it seems miles away


----------



## topazicatzbet

Argh it looks like dh could be the next covid victim in our house. 

He has been snotty and had cough for passed 2 days. I persuaded him to do a lateral flow last night and it looked negative but we didn't throw it away and this morning when I looked there was a faint line. I made him repeat it this morning and there was also a very faint line. Taking him for a proper test this morning. That would mean he is out of isolation on the sat just before the section. But makes it difficult for us getting sorted as we were gonna do 2 shopping trips to stock up on food.


----------



## ciz

@topazicatzbet i hope he is negative, there are a lot of colds doing rounds which are annoyingly similar to covid symptoms. Our house hold have had colds which we all can’t seem to shift, I’ve had a cough/cold for weeks now but all negative. Very annoying though.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i guess he will be out of isolation just in time for your section but it’s not great for the next week or so with you having to get everything sorted! 

@ciz we’ve all had coughs and colds for a few weeks now. The cough has been awful for the boys but everyone has been negative here too.

@Penguin20 i always try break the time down a bit because the whole stretch seems ages away. For me the 6 weeks holiday meant that when they went back to school I was 36 weeks. So I had 4 weeks to get the house cleaned and do bits n bobs to get ready. Hopefully it won’t drag to much for you


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> @topazicatzbet i hope he is negative, there are a lot of colds doing rounds which are annoyingly similar to covid symptoms. Our house hold have had colds which we all can’t seem to shift, I’ve had a cough/cold for weeks now but all negative. Very annoying though.

Given that the kids and I have all been positive this past 2 weeks I'm fully expecting it to come back positive. But he will thankfully just be clear for our c section date. 
I ve had stern words with little man that he has to stay put.


----------



## playgirl666

My poor baby :( he's got a canula in his hand, we are here until Sunday at the earliest! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet definitely inform baby to stay put!!! 

@playgirl666 oh baby boy! Sorry your in till Sunday. Can you snuggle him?


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks guys. My body decided to play tricks on me, been having regular contractions all day and I’m certain was because I said I didn’t want to share my birthday


----------



## playgirl666

Yes I can snuggle him, we are in our own room, they put him on the board so I can hold him as he don't like me putting him down, just want him better then I can properly take him home xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 so good you can cuddle him at least. Will have bub in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daniyaaq

Wonder if @angie90 has news, or is it too early? It’s almost midnight in my side of the world.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its 1.30 in the afternoon here so possible! How are the contractions?

@playgirl666 great you can snuggle him and that you’ve got a rooms. I can only imagine how much you want him home. How are you feeling?


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Thats how I been trying to do it, it’s DD birthday in 2 weeks so I’ll be 34 weeks, then when I start maternity I’ll be coming 36 weeks. How’s you and little man ? 

@daniyaaq How you doing ? Hope contractions are not too painful 

@playgirl666 aww bless you, hope all goes ok for next few days 

@angie90 Hope your doing ok and good luck


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 i think it’s the best way to break the time down! I feel a bit yuk but all ok! Hudson is just yummy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1102818

Just so cute.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1102818

He is just fabulous


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban hes just so precious!

@playgirl666 oh no! I hope sweet baby improves quickly and you don’t need to stay for long

@angie90 thinking of you! Any news?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 hope all is ok x


----------



## daniyaaq

Contractions were very uncomfortable, but only slightly painful. Had a shower and took some pain killers and slept. Woke up now at 4am to eat. I been getting hungry in the night more and more lately. I’m not complaining though, at least I’m eating.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I guess one good thing is that you are eating even if they are midnight snacks. I do t know how I would cope with contractions throughout pregnancy! I feel so lucky that I only get them in labour


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh @Mummy2Corban he's so beautiful!!

@daniyaaq sorry about more contractions. 

Was @angie90 having an induction or section? Can’t recall. 

10 days till my first sweep!!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh @Mummy2Corban he's so beautiful!!
> 
> @daniyaaq sorry about more contractions.
> 
> Was @angie90 having an induction or section? Can’t recall.
> 
> 10 days till my first sweep!!

I’m so used to them now that they don’t bother me. I’m worried I’m going to go into labour and not know it till it’s too late. I almost did with DD2, if it hadn’t been for being pushed to go get checked she would have been both at home. 

Angie is having a section. Most likely had baby and just recovering.


----------



## angie90

So sorry girls!!!! Section wasn’t till late snd just got out of recovery really!! Had some issues with the placenta!

Our little ‘Ozzy D.’ Arrived today safe and sound and 7.14lb he's been basically asleep ever since he was born haha! 

I’ll post more of an update when my feelings come back! Haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

@angie90 congratulations he is gorgeous.


----------



## sil

@angie90 congrats he’s just precious!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

angie90 said:


> So sorry girls!!!! Section wasn’t till late snd just got out of recovery really!! Had some issues with the placenta!
> 
> Our little ‘Ozzy D.’ Arrived today safe and sound and 7.14lb he's been basically asleep ever since he was born haha!
> 
> I’ll post more of an update when my feelings come back! Haha
> 
> View attachment 1102819

Aaaw he’s so sweet and gorgeous


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@angie90 he’s so handsome!! Glad everything went relatively well! Hope the recovery isn’t too bad!!

ok who is next!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban oh he is such a cutie pie hon. So precious. 

@angie90 
Congratulations hon he is so sweet and I love love love the name. 

@daniyaaq 
Sorry about the contractions hon. Hope they settle or turn into labour. Maybe u should get checked out just to make sure esp if u have nearly missed hospital b4. 
Don't ever feel ure waisting there time or anything it's what they are there for. 
Glad ure managing to eat even if it is at nighttime. 
I was like that with Tommy. Always midnight munching haha. 


@Reiko_ctu 
Not long untill ure sweep hon. Do they normally work for you? I've had them in the past but did nothing. But I know some womon have them and then go into labour. Hope u get a good one. 

@Penguin20 
See I wud love a November/December due date. 
I hate being massive in the summer when it's it's hot. We had a few very hot days when he was first born too. I was in hospital at the time and it wasn't nice. 
I really hope if I'm ever blessed with one more I will be due in late autumn or winter. 
I've had 2 winter babies one in Feb and one In Jan and those were definitely the most easiest pregnancies. I hate being hot and sweety lol:blush:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Some more photos of Harley. 
This time next week he will be all registered.

He's still snuffly with this cold but gave him a bath which has helped. He is flat out now in my arms fast asleep. 
Love it now it's getting colder and snuggling him with blankets all cosy. <3


----------



## playgirl666

@angie90 congrats, he's gorgeous 
Awww @Suggerhoney he's precious, love seeing new pics of him 
So we are just waiting on baby's blood results and if he's on or under the 5th line now then they will stop light treatment and re test in 12 hours to see if his levels are still good, then hopefully we will be home tomorrow some point x


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's why I'm dreading menopause because of the hot flushes and night sweats.
I know I'm nearly 42 years old but I sincerely I do not go into menopause anytime soon. Hopefully not untill I'm 55.

Was reading


playgirl666 said:


> @angie90 congrats, he's gorgeous
> Awww @Suggerhoney he's precious, love seeing new pics of him
> So we are just waiting on baby's blood results and if he's on or under the 5th line now then they will stop light treatment and re test in 12 hours to see if his levels are still good, then hopefully we will be home tomorrow some point x


Oh hon I really hope and pray his levels come back good so u can go home tomorrow. 
Are u back on the maternity ward or on children's ward?
Our hospital are really funny and If u gave been discharged from the maternity ward they won't have u and baby back. So me and ds2 had to stay in a room of our own on chukdrens ward
They treated me so well tho so it wasn't too bad. Better food too lol. 
Hope ure OK xx


----------



## ciz

@angie90 awww he’s gorgeous well done mumma! Now rest up :) xx

@daniyaaq me and you seem to be in sync today/yesterday, I was having contractions all day a long with ‘body clearing’ I really thought things had started. Started panicking as I haven’t done my hospital bag yet … things have eased but I’m still having the odd contraction just not as frequent or strong


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i think you are next.


----------



## playgirl666

Baby got off the lights last night, they was aiming for a level of at least 5, well they was 8.1! So dropped right down :) he's got a blood test in a few hours and if his levels managed to stay down on there own then he's got the all clear :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@angie90 congratulations Mumma! What a beautiful baby boy! Well done you!

@daniyaaq i didn’t even think about not actually recognising if you were in labour! Have they given you a plan for little man yet?

@topazicatzbet isnt far off?? So depending on @Reiko_ctu sweep?! Oh my these babies are all getting ticked off the list!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 look at him! Cute! I have all crossed you guys get home!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news @playgirl666. Well done little man. 

I still have 9 days and he needs to stay put til then as much pain as I'm in.


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s 31 degrees Celsius and I don’t know what to do to myself


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet 9 days! Oh my!!! Are you all ready for lift off?

@daniyaaq i feel for you! Happy 36 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh I just had the midwife over and she said his birth weight was actually 10lb 4oz. He has lost 5%of his body weight but she said because of his size its all fine. Get him weighed monday and have his heal prick test done too.


----------



## playgirl666

We will be home tomorrow! They are very happy with baby, can't wait to get back home, good luck to the rest of u ladies, can't wait to see more newborn pics x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats amazing news!


----------



## playgirl666

Babys blood results are in.... down to 8.8 below treatment! So happy, it was 8.1 when they turned the light off, we will def be home tomorrow :) he has gone back to a chilled out baby x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats amazing! I’m so happy for you all xx


----------



## playgirl666

Just checking in to see how u all are doing?
How's baby doing? @Mummy2Corban x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq you and I and @topazicatzbet might end up having babies all at the same time, with her scheduled and your possible induction and my sweep XD. Wouldn’t that be something!!

@playgirl666 such good news about baby’s levels!! Yay for going back home and getting cozy. 

@daniyaaq sorry it’s so hot. That’ll make the last few days/weeks brutal… and then breastfeeding in the heat is no fun. However we are all in cold and flu season over here and I’ll say I enjoyed how healthy we stayed with my spring and summer babies!! We are going on week 4 of colds here, it just keeps rotating. 2 kids will be sick and 1 healthy. My croup kid can’t kick the cough, my little one is finally not sick anymore today so of course my
Eldest is telling me she’s got a runny nose and headache today. It’s Canadian thanksgiving this weekend and we’ll probably be missing out on family dinner because we just can’t risk giving these symptoms to anyone else, then they’ll have to miss school and work etc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So happy ure aloud home @playgirl666 

@daniyaaq 
Urghhh I hate the heat so much. Even when I'm not pregnant I hate it but it's even worse when ure pregnant. Feel for you hon. 

@Reiko_ctu 
I think u will be next


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu yeah it’s possible three of us will go around same time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So uts nearly 3am here and just waiting to feed little one.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> So uts nearly 3am here and just waiting to feed little one.
> View attachment 1102852
> View attachment 1102853

Middle of night cuddles are the best.


----------



## playgirl666

daniyaaq said:


> Middle of night cuddles are the best.

They certainly are! Just waiting on baby's last blood results (the one they watch to see if anything grows on the sample) once that's back then we will hopefully be out of here soon :) x


----------



## playgirl666

My milk has come in, my boobs are so sore and even bigger, I'm a h cup anyway! Giving me a bad back, I feel so guilty cos baby can smell it and he keeps crying and trying to latch on, if it wasn't cos of my medication then I would have loved to try breastfeeding him x


----------



## playgirl666

Baby raiden looks loads better now :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

So glad he is doing well.


----------



## playgirl666

Babys bloods are negative :) just waiting for the doctor then we will be going home :) x


----------



## daniyaaq

@playgirl666 so good baby is ready to go home. That really sucks about your milk. All that goodness and Bub can’t have it.


----------



## daniyaaq

Feeling so so exhausted I’m not looking forward to tomorrow. Have to get a scan, blood tests and do the dreaded swab. Just the thought of showering to get out the house feels too much already. 

definitely hit the don’t want to do anything stage. I just want to sit my fat bump on couch all day and night.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Feeling so so exhausted I’m not looking forward to tomorrow. Have to get a scan, blood tests and do the dreaded swab. Just the thought of showering to get out the house feels too much already.
> 
> definitely hit the don’t want to do anything stage. I just want to sit my fat bump on couch all day and night.

I'm with you on that one. I have to go to hospital tom for mrsa swabs and the thought of parking and having to walk around the hospital to get to where I need to be is exhausting me already.


----------



## sil

@playgirl666 so glad you get to go home soon! I bet it’s such a relief.

@daniyaaq i feel you. I hit the point where I just feel like sitting like a blob too. It’s been tough since I have a pretty active family with 3 kids who love hikes etc. 

I love seeing these baby photos. Keep them coming everyone!!


----------



## playgirl666

We are home ladies :) so happy x


----------



## sadeyedlady

Great news @playgirl666


----------



## sil

My bump appears to be shrinking again. Baby must have changed positions. I’ll be 34 weeks on Wednesday. I did decide to get the flu shot and it went well - no side effects at all. Next growth scan to check on baby is Oct 27 so still a ways to go. I worry about her between scans and hope she’s doing well.


----------



## sil

Sorry ladies not sure how or why that attached twice and can’t seem to figure out how to fix it haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil much as I complain about going to do scans I think I would worry too much if they were too far apart like yours.


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq it makes me anxious having them so far apart too. Luckily when I hit 36 weeks they are going to do them weekly so I think I’ll feel much more secure then.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 thats amazing you got to go home! Are you all settled back in? 

my milk has come in to! My boobs feels massive so yours must be HUGE!!!!! I’m feeding this beautiful boy but man his latch is terrible. It’s really taking some work. Hopefully he will improve as we go along. 

sounds like we will have another little flurry of babies very soon then! More baby spam. Yes please!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil you’ve such a beautiful bump. Maybe like you say baby girl just got snuggly else where! It’s amazing how much bump changes shape with baby… bigger, smaller, higher, lower. Hopefully it won’t drag to much till your next scan and then you’ll be on weekly till she is here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh I’ve been at the “I can barely even shower” stage for weeks now. So drained. However I have lots still to do before baby comes so this week hopefully I can get one thing done everyday, and I have a course I’m 3/5 finished That I need to complete and take the exam for before baby comes too!

so glad for you mamas who have baby in your arms! Sorry for the feeding troubles @Mummy2Corban my kids are all terrible patchers too but they get it after a few weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

37 week bump… not too much more room for this little girl to grow!! She’s very active today.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu happy full term.

I know I’m going to regret this but I’m honestly leaving every non urgent non baby related things to after baby is born. I don’t have it in me to do much else.


----------



## daniyaaq

Was just looking through the start of the thread looks like @Abii had her little one already from her ticker.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu happy full term lady!!!! Beautiful bump! Wonder who is hiding in there! I’m still can’t get over that my bump was hiding a 10lber!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats mamas with babies in their arms! 

@Reiko_ctu gorgeous bump! Cant believe you're term and little lady is sooo close to being here!


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Was just looking through the start of the thread looks like @Abii had her little one already from her ticker.

She posted in the fb group


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Catmumof4 did your SPD disappear or is it more Likely fibro?? We haven’t heard from you in a while - hope you’re ok!

started my Homeopathic and sex regime tonight XD. Hopeful that within 2 weeks baby will arrive!!

@topazicatzbet hows the symptoms in the house today?


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu kids are all back at school, eldest 2 are totally fine. Youngest just has the odd cough now. 

I ve done my time but still a stuffy nose and cough but they are improving. Still feel really weak though but managing to get some house work done. 

Dh just has a mild head cold symptoms really. If the idiot had lateral flowed sooner he would most likely be out of isolation by thus/fri.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Beautiful bump pic. What's your homeopathic and sex regime if you don't mind me asking? The two of us could have a race to see which baby gets here first lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu you go girl! Poor DH I said no way to sex the last two or so weeks! And now i can verify why I said I felt to heavy and swollen down there!!!! I’m hoping that your plan gets this baby moving. What date is your sweep?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pre op swabs and bloods done. All ready for next Monday. Just a final midwife visit on Thurs.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu Beautiful bump pic. What's your homeopathic and sex regime if you don't mind me asking? The two of us could have a race to see which baby gets here first lol

Oh I just “make” DH have sex every night that I can manage lol. It’s his favorite 2 weeks of the pregnancy lol! To help dilate the cervix. And I have a homeopathic called EZ birth from my midwives, that helps shorten pushing stage and apparently helps with pain during labour. 

now that I’m 37 weeks though I don’t feel quite as desperate to get her our considering I’ve got a bit of stuff to accomplish!! I’ll still get my sweep next Monday though. If it works it was meant to be.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu you go girl! Poor DH I said no way to sex the last two or so weeks! And now i can verify why I said I felt to heavy and swollen down there!!!! I’m hoping that your plan gets this baby moving. What date is your sweep?

Uh yes no wonder! You were supporting a lot of weight!! A week today is my sweep.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Ah hon I was the same with Tommy and Harely when my milk came in I felt so guilty because I cudnt breastfeed. I really wanted to as well but like u I cudnt because of my medication. 
My boobs were so big and sore for about 2 days and then they started to soften and be less painful. But that boob pain when the milk comes in is awful. At least we can take the codeine now when ever we need it. 
I read that cabbage leaves help and also cold compress. I cudnt do those 2 things tho because I was still in hospital. 


@sil and @Reiko_ctu lovely bumps ladies. 
I miss my bump alot but I'm glad he is here.


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet not long now before bub. 

@Reiko_ctu and @sadeyedlady we should start bets on which one of you will go first :rofl:


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu That sounds like a good plan to be honest. Tmi but we discovered that semen was causing painful contractions for me so DP has been pulling out the last few weeks (which I hate). Thats gonna have to change lol 

@daniyaaq I think @Reiko_ctu will be first as I cant get a sweep until 41 weeks. I bet your little man will be here before ours!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady i actually don’t know about that. A bit like @Reiko_ctu I do sometimes feel like I have no legitimate reason to bring him out early. 

we will see Wednesday. I actually got my appointment confirmation and turned out they booked me in specifically with director of O &G at our hospital. So naturally I’m overthinking why they needed to bring in the director, surely he could sign off on anything based on my file right?


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m other news, I’m so used to girls that when I try to talk to the baby I say baby girl every single time. Let’s hope I get used to (… baby boy doesn’t roll off the tongue easy…) I fear this child will grow up confused if I don’t get my act together soon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @Reiko_ctu That sounds like a good plan to be honest. Tmi but we discovered that semen was causing painful contractions for me so DP has been pulling out the last few weeks (which I hate). Thats gonna have to change lol
> 
> @daniyaaq I think @Reiko_ctu will be first as I cant get a sweep until 41 weeks. I bet your little man will be here before ours!

Yup the same issue with semen for me - I think it was last weekend I was having those contractions?? Just BH but they hurt. So I bought a box of condoms and we used 1 this week XD and now it’s time to bring on the contractions haha.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I’m other news, I’m so used to girls that when I try to talk to the baby I say baby girl every single time. Let’s hope I get used to (… baby boy doesn’t roll off the tongue easy…) I fear this child will grow up confused if I don’t get my act together soon.

Oh I would be so confused. I definitely said baby girl before we even knew it was a girl, just out of habit. Now I mostly just call her by her name or if we’re out and about I just say baby. Hopefully once he comes out you’ll be able to get past the girl part XD.

Hopefully with the director you’re just getting the best care they can offer and it’s not because you’re a concerning case!?! Maybe they feel they need to reassure you because it’s been so rough. I hope he’s had a good amount of growth!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had midwife today but nothing to do. Just a BP and HR check, baby is “LOT” which means lying on left apparently and that’s the best position for labour according to her! 6 days till my sweep and I’m second guessing it! Maybe I should wait till my 39+2 appointment!! Baby is measuring right on track so I’m guessing at 40 weeks she’ll be about 7-12 like my others.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu its a tricky one but I guess the sweep will only work if she’s ready anyway? Chances are it might not work and you’ll have to wait till your next appointment anyway?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu its a tricky one but I guess the sweep will only work if she’s ready anyway? Chances are it might not work and you’ll have to wait till your next appointment anyway?!

How is Hudson a week old already? 

We need more baby spam please.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu get that sweep girl. 

Had my appointment. We agreed to hold off on any induction for now. Our little town is on fire with Covid and our hospital is small. 2 new babies caught Covid whilst in hospital, that’s a bit scary. I’m hoping it cools down soon. Only down side is I’m not having monitoring every other day plus weekly ultrasounds


----------



## playgirl666

Can't belive raiden is a week already! Spent most of his 1st week in hospital! Here's a pic I took of him in mid yawn lol x


----------



## playgirl666

Baby boy xx


----------



## Penguin20

@playgirl666 he is adorable 

@Mummy2Corban Can’t believe it’s been a week hope your doing ok 

@Reiko_ctu It is a tough decision but sweeps don’t always work so if it does work maybe it was meant to be 

AFM - 33+3 today - ribs have been hurting but he’s also kicking and dropping on my bladder so he’s having a great time haha, 11 and half working days left then maternity.. I booked a lot of annual leave over next few weeks so not doing any full weeks now till I finish.. yay

hope all the new mums doing ok and all the pregnant ladies getting through the last few weeks.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Had midwife appointment today. Everything fine and baby is engaged. Earliest I can get sweep is 40+2 and that can be booked at 39 week appointment. 

Had sex last night and was getting BH for most of the night so gonna try and have sex everynight until baby arrives. Raspberry leaf tea ordered and should be here tomorrow.

Tomorrow is my last day at work and I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

At my midwife lately every single woman has had her DH with her! My DH hasn’t ever been to a midwife appt in 4 babies lol. 

anyways, yes you guys are right the sweep won’t work unless baby is ready, right!? I just realized that my 38 week baby is the one with all the respiratory issues and my later term kiddos don’t deal with that and now I’m thinking I might be putting her health at risk by being so desperate to get her out!!

But today I’m feeling I should get her our sooner than later again because I’m
Having a hard time with my eating, and if I can’t keep sugars down that’s not safe for her either. 

anyways, at least we know @topazicatzbet will be having baby next week!! 5 days!?! So exciting. 

@sadeyedlady what’re you thinking - baby coming a bit early or will you need that sweep?

@daniyaaq so no induction at 37 for you - will they do a later date or is it just monitoring?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban has your chubby little guy kept up his weight or has he lost a bit!?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Definitely need that sweep. I wouldn't be that lucky lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have my last midwife appointment tom, it will be the second time I ve seen my assigned midwife. Can't imagine it will be anything special. 

I'm going out Fri night for my friends 40th then sat will be putting up the next to me crib. I should get a call on Sunday telling me what time I need to be there on Monday.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu ge said we will consider it again at 38, depending on how everything is going and our Covid situation.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies I can’t believe that your all creeping closer and closer to due date! I’d love to rewind just over a week you know! As much as labour is hard work it’s amazing right? I’d do it all again! 

@playgirl666 happy one week baby boy! He is a yummy little one! How are you both doing?

@topazicatzbet how are you? How’s DH? Your so close now lovely!!! So so exciting!

@daniyaaq if all is ok with baby boy then I guess with the cases of covid floating about maybe best to keep him cooking. 

@Reiko_ctu it’s up to you at the end of the day but it’s not going to change anything if she’s not ready! If she’s ready then the sweep will just be a little nudge won’t it?! We aren’t allowed to have partners at midwife appointments. Previously when we have DH has only ever made a handful.

@sadeyedlady you warrior having all that sex! Hats off to you! Haha! Hopefully all the effort will get things going and you won’t need that sweep. I was convinced I’d make mine at 40+5 but he came 40+2 so you never know!!!!! Eeeeek! Either way not long lovely!

so our update is on day 3 midwife weighed Hudson and he had lost 5% and at day 5 he had lost 7%. I know that’s still under the limits but the midwife made me feel a bit shitty about it all. All my previous babies lost such a small amount and were back to birth weight by next weigh in. So I’ve never experienced to losses. With hormones I’ve been in a mess thinking I’m failing. Anyway had him weighed today and he hadn’t gained or lost. She watched me feed and agreed my milk is in and his latch is fine. She checked his jaundice and it was at normal levels. His having wet and dirty nappies and is alert. After all the fuss she’s thinks that my placenta was a really big healthy one (she spoke to my delivery midwife) and thinks that perhaps he was probably meant to be like my other babies and be a 8lber but just got too big! So my milk is geared up for an 8lber. Or that even though he was big that again his not going to be on the 99th centile and he will drop to his level and settle there. So after all the making me feel bad she said she’s not that worried. Ive got to go back in 2 days just to keep an eye. 

Hudson is such a beauty though. Im so in love with this new boy of ours. I still can’t get over his here. I still feel like the day DH bought me some tests and I done the test and we were in the kitchen so excited that it was actually happening again. Just smiling at each other and now this little treasure is here. What a journey this has been ladies! It’s been such a pleasure doing it with you all! Lots of ups and downs! But the final stretch is here! The prize at the end! Exciting times!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sadeyedlady yay for full term hon

@Reiko_ctu ure so close now hon that baby cud come at any moment..

@daniyaaq u will love being a boy mama hon. I've had 2 girls and the rest are boys and my boys are so chilled and momma boys which i love. Think Harley will be a mummies boy too hehe. 


So I was speaking to someone today about us trying for one last baby and they were like oh I know why u want another one. 
Becuase u have had 2 boys u want a girl. 
But that's so not the reason at all. 
I told her that and told her I wud be over the moon if we had another one even if it was a boy again. 
It annoyed me a bit tbh but I don't even know why. 

Anyway for now feeling very content and enjoying every second of Harley even tho I'm sleep deprived and there doesn't seem to be enough time In the day. 

He just makes me melt. 
He's just moved into Frist size clothing now. It's still a bit big on him but it's nice seeing him in different things. 

He will be going into 0-3 next and I do have some bits but will need to get some more.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

One week old baby! My last two boys had lots and lots of dark hair so it’s been strange having another fair haired baby with not much hair! His like DS1


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban I had a simular thing with ds2. He was only 8lb 1 when he was born but his weight gain was slow even though everything else was fine. He dropped down to a lower percentile and then tracked that. They made me get him weighed loads but I felt that he just needed to settle to his right percentile.


Dh is fine thanks, just serving his time and I'm finally getting some energy back.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet How exciting. Are you all set?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban He is so beautiful I could eat him


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mummy2Corban i think it’s ok if he’s lost a bit he’s so big how could he keep on all that weight? I agree he’ll settle at a percentile soon!! Don’t stress yourself cause that will make it worse!

@Suggerhoney the comments on gender of baby are so annoying. We’ve already had people say we need to try for a 5th so we could have a son. I believe in God and he knows exactly who is right for our family! It’s so silly the idea that you “have to have” one of each gender to complete your family. We will be so happy with our 4 girls and if this one ends up coming out a boy we’ll be just as pleased lol (I have a hard time trusting ultrasounds lol)!

@daniyaaq really hope the Covid clears up in your area soon so you don’t have the worries of baby catching it. I’m not too sensational over Covid but newborns catching any sickness like RSV or the flu is terrifying to me! I Hope my baby has antibodies from me having it last year! @topazicatzbet babe will be chock full of antibodies!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Mummy2Corban i think it’s ok if he’s lost a bit he’s so big how could he keep on all that weight? I agree he’ll settle at a percentile soon!! Don’t stress yourself cause that will make it worse!
> 
> @Suggerhoney the comments on gender of baby are so annoying. We’ve already had people say we need to try for a 5th so we could have a son. I believe in God and he knows exactly who is right for our family! It’s so silly the idea that you “have to have” one of each gender to complete your family. We will be so happy with our 4 girls and if this one ends up coming out a boy we’ll be just as pleased lol (I have a hard time trusting ultrasounds lol)!
> 
> @daniyaaq really hope the Covid clears up in your area soon so you don’t have the worries of baby catching it. I’m not too sensational over Covid but newborns catching any sickness like RSV or the flu is terrifying to me! I Hope my baby has antibodies from me having it last year! @topazicatzbet babe will be chock full of antibodies!!


I should be. I did the antibody test the goverment is rolling out and it showed I had antibodies from the vaccine, now I ve had it I will have made a different type of antibodies that provide a better protection so he should get a double dose and keep getting them with me bfing.


----------



## ciz

Bit in the TMI but any of you ladies suffered from haemorrhoids? I’ve had a beaut of one surface in the last week, seeing the midwife for 36week check up tomorrow anyway but any tips on reducing/getting rid of it advice most welcome. At the moment I’ve been using haemorrhoid cream that’s meant ease pain and shrink but can’t say I’m not noticing a difference.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban he really is gorgeous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
It is annoying hon. I didn't know if I was just being over sensitive or not.
But it did bug me. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Awww hon I felt like that. I mean Harley did lose almost a lb in weight. 7lb 3oz when born then 6lb 5oz at 5 days old and I felt so much pressure to feed him up. 
He's just not a very hungry baby.
Even now at nearly 6 weeks he doesn't finish the whole 3 oz. 
Ure doing brilliant hon and he will gain soon. Harley didn't reach his birth weight untill he was over 2 weeks old. 
Some babies gain fast and others just don't. 
As long as there happy and pooping and peeing then it's all good. 
Don't let them make u feel bad sweety.


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Bit in the TMI but any of you ladies suffered from haemorrhoids? I’ve had a beaut of one surface in the last week, seeing the midwife for 36week check up tomorrow anyway but any tips on reducing/getting rid of it advice most welcome. At the moment I’ve been using haemorrhoid cream that’s meant ease pain and shrink but can’t say I’m not noticing a difference.


Yeah I've got them hon. I've had them since i was pregnant with my 10 Yr old DS. 
I just use cream when they get really sore and swollen and that normally helps after a few days. 
But mine have never ever gone. 
When I constipated or get diareah that makes them worse and they can bleed.


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah I've got them hon. I've had them since i was pregnant with my 10 Yr old DS.
> I just use cream when they get really sore and swollen and that normally helps after a few days.
> But mine have never ever gone.
> When I constipated or get diareah that makes them worse and they can bleed.

I’ve had like really small ones after my 1st but it’s 1 rather large one that seems to sprung up. I’m guessing it’s because this little one is quite low now but it’s bloody painful at times now. Hopefully midwife will be able to give me something stronger to try to reduce it :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz so yes I got them from my first pregnancy and they pop there ugly head out from time to time. This time round the last two weeks was absolute hell…. I’ve never suffered with them to the point I couldn’t actually sit down! I think mine was because he was such a chunky monkey the pressure was to much! It’s only bothering my slightly now so I’m thinking when he engaged it was all to much. I used suppositories, cream and specially wipes but to be honest they didn’t do much… for me delivery is the only thing that relieved it. I’d defo ask your midwife as I’m pretty sure you’ll be able to get something a bit more efficient. Sorry your suffering lovely x


----------



## sadeyedlady

@ciz I have them too so I feel your pain. There's not much you can do until baby gets here but I would recommend cream and suppositories. Just be careful though because most of them contain hydrocortisone which isn't recommended in pregnancy so definitely have a chat with your gp.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@ciz Also TMI but you can push them back in and you should get a temporary relief


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just seen midwife. Bp etc all good his growth measurements have tailed off but given section is booked for mon she wasn't concerned just said if concerned about movements make sure I get checked but very possible its down to me being ill and poss losing some of my weight. He is still head down and free but that obviously doesn't matter given the exit strategy. Lol. 

My hb has dropped a bit more despite the iron tablets but not too badly. I still find it odd that she hasn't documented anything about me having covid. As a nurse we document everything.


----------



## sadeyedlady

topazicatzbet said:


> Just seen midwife. Bp etc all good his growth measurements have tailed off but given section is booked for mon she wasn't concerned just said if concerned about movements make sure I get checked but very possible its down to me being ill and poss losing some of my weight. He is still head down and free but that obviously doesn't matter given the exit strategy. Lol.
> 
> My hb has dropped a bit more despite the iron tablets but not too badly. I still find it odd that she hasn't documented anything about me having covid. As a nurse we document everything.

That sounds positive though! You must be so excited


----------



## topazicatzbet

Heard from the hospital and I have to be there for 7.30 on Monday which means I'm first barring emergencies.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Heard from the hospital and I have to be there for 7.30 on Monday which means I'm first barring emergencies.

How exciting. Fingers crossed they don’t have emergencies. Be so good to have baby by 9am


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s officially Saturday here and I’m officially full term


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> How exciting. Fingers crossed they don’t have emergencies. Be so good to have baby by 9am

Yeah. All 3 of the others were tea time babies and I ended up getting to the ward late. Would be nice to have some time together before the night. Plus I ve always been starving as no food til breakfast.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> It’s officially Saturday here and I’m officially full term

Yay for full term


----------



## playgirl666

Baby raiden cuddling his elephant, had him weighed today, he's put some weight on :) he's now 6ib 14 x


----------



## topazicatzbet

So cu


playgirl666 said:


> Baby raiden cuddling his elephant, had him weighed today, he's put some weight on :) he's now 6ib 14 x
> 
> View attachment 1102990

So cute and great that he has gained weight. He is def doing well now.


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> @ciz so yes I got them from my first pregnancy and they pop there ugly head out from time to time. This time round the last two weeks was absolute hell…. I’ve never suffered with them to the point I couldn’t actually sit down! I think mine was because he was such a chunky monkey the pressure was to much! It’s only bothering my slightly now so I’m thinking when he engaged it was all to much. I used suppositories, cream and specially wipes but to be honest they didn’t do much… for me delivery is the only thing that relieved it. I’d defo ask your midwife as I’m pretty sure you’ll be able to get something a bit more efficient. Sorry your suffering lovely x




sadeyedlady said:


> @ciz I have them too so I feel your pain. There's not much you can do until baby gets here but I would recommend cream and suppositories. Just be careful though because most of them contain hydrocortisone which isn't recommended in pregnancy so definitely have a chat with your gp.

thanks ladies for input. Saw midwife but unfortunately it is what it is being at this stage of pregnancy, she did mention to ask dr for cream but I don’t think would make a massive difference. Baby is very low so that’s where all the pressure is coming from. I have had some light bleeding from the big one tonight which seems to shrunk it. Just stings now haha… can’t win. 
Anyway little update from me midwife thinks there’s no reason why I can’t be moved back to mlu rather than consultant. My bp and urine protein have been normal so preeclampsia risk seems minimum. I would like to try and start off labour in more relaxed room compared to consultant led rooms but I have said my drug preferences are g+a and epidural so it’s noted. We shall see. Scan Monday to make sure missy is head down and all good then just waiting for the games to begin :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq yay for full term -you did it!! Keeping that little one in for this long was no easy feat! All you’ve been through and you can see the finish line now xx

@topazicatzbet really hope there’s no one to bump you and you get the early slot. Having the initial recovery be during the day will be nicer than evening/nighttime I think. Can’t wait to hear your news! Are you so excited to see what he looks like!?

3 sleeps till my sweep, it’ll be around 10:30am. My midwife this week didn’t say anything about it so I’m hoping whoever I have for my appointment will offer it. Oh I’m gbs negative too which is great. My BH are more frequent, blood sugars are lowering, and nausea is getting even worse if that’s even possible. But guessing those are all signs of nearing labour in the next few weeks. Unfortunately we’ve had a s*** week after thanksgiving this week… my dad went to get results of a CT scan which showed his cancer has returned and spread (he was in remission last year) and then my sister flipped out when they told her (nicu mama and new mama hormones) and that stress caused my mom to have some issues with her heart and she’s in the hospital now. Good Lord its been a week. I’m due for some good news so this babu better come smoothly and she better be perfect in every way or I’m going to seriously consider what it wrong with our lives to bring all these bad things on us!! Ugh anyways. Thinking the sweep may get things started but who knows.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay more babies cud be here so soon. 
Good luck for Monday @topazicatzbet


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu so sorry about all that your family is going through. Can’t be easy dealing with it all at once.

I really hope all those things you mentioned are signs of labour because yes, my contractions are more intense lately and frequently, more painful back pain too, nausea is getting worse, OB solution was to up my dose of ondansetron, while it helps I find the come down harder.

As much as I wanted to say this pregnancy is same as last it’s really not. With my other babies I definitely was not this sick at the end which made doing labour prep easy, now I just struggle to walk, use the birthing ball, everytime DP goes to touch me contractions start. Trying to have sex mid contractions is not fun, if you ever wondered.

I’ve resigned to just laying in bed I’m worried I won’t have the strength and energy for labour


----------



## ciz

Fair play to you ladies having the energy for sex. I wish I could but my drive has totally done one now :( 

@Reiko_ctu wow what a week you’ve had lovely. I hope everything from now on goes ok. 

@daniyaaq aww no sorry to hear they are getting stronger. Do you think you’ll go early?


----------



## daniyaaq

ciz said:


> Fair play to you ladies having the energy for sex. I wish I could but my drive has totally done one now :(
> 
> @Reiko_ctu wow what a week you’ve had lovely. I hope everything from now on goes ok.
> 
> @daniyaaq aww no sorry to hear they are getting stronger. Do you think you’ll go early?

I honestly can’t tell if I’ll go early or not but I also can’t imagine making it to 40, never have before.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yeah @daniyaaq sounds like things are definitely getting ready.
It's so rubbish u have been so sick. At least the end is close now.
I was throwing up all through labour and that was horrible.
Wasn't actually sick throughout the whole pregnancy and then i was constantly throwing up all through labour.

Yay for full term.


@Reiko_ctu so sorry ure family are going through so much.


Harley is all registered now.
His full name is Harley-Oliver William Arnold.
Can't believe he will be 6 weeks old on Sunday it's going so fast.


----------



## daniyaaq

Not your typical bump photo but this is what this boy is doing to me. My back hurts so much on the left side with each contractions


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> Not your typical bump photo but this is what this boy is doing to me. My back hurts so much on the left side with each contractions
> 
> View attachment 1102996

Oh MY!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also @daniyaaq i kind of agree with just resting. At this point baby will come whenever they come and putting energy into trying to induce labour or even more nesting than necessary… it’s just a waste at this point XD. Was going to finish organizing and tidying my bedroom this afternoon and just had a nap instead.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu so sorry about your mum and dad. I hope they can give your dad treatment.

I found out my dad had prostate cancer while in recovery from my last c section. Thankfully he was able to have surgery and has been clear since

@daniyaaq love the bump pic. He is obviously comfy on that side. 

@ciz sorry about the pile but great that you can go to the MLU.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet I have all crossed you do get your early time slot! Be so much better if you can have the whole day with DH and baby. Do you know how long you’ll stay in hospital for? I can’t believe your so close! I’m so excited for you! Have you any plans this weekend?

@ciz I’m sorry about the piles. That was one of the most uncomfortable parts of the last few weeks! I thought they would be worse after delivery but they actually got better! Still a little itchy but I’m not in pain with them like I was. Hopefully you get to use the midwife unit. I’ve used ours for 3 of my deliveries and I’ve always enjoyed the more relaxed atmosphere. I had Hudson on delivery and it was a bit more medical but I had the most amazing midwife so I can’t fault that.

@playgirl666 so pleased baby boy has gained weight! He is a sweetheart.

@Suggerhoney yes for getting little man registered! All official! Love the picture… as if his 6 weeks!

@daniyaaq i really struggled with energy levels too. Daily I would do the bits that I needed to do but i defo made sure I was chilling on the sofa as much as I could. After sleepless nights I think it’s important that you rest. You do what you need to do lovely! Happy full term!!!! Yay to that lovely! You did! Your at the finish line finally. Come on baby boy. Baby defo likes hanging out on one side!!!! My bump looked like that once my waters went!

@Reiko_ctu oh no! So much going on for you again. I’m sorry to hear about your dad and your mum. After your pregnancy and all that’s been going on baby girl is just going to be perfect and labour will hopefully be nice and straight forward. Your sweep will kick in and all will be ok! It’s nearly time to meet your beautiful girl!

How’s everyone else doing?

so for us we had another midwife appointment and Hudson has gained weight! He is back up to 9lb 7oz. The midwife I saw was so lovely. The first one just made me feel awful and upset but this one was like all his weight loss has been in the normal boundaries and that she’s seen a lot of big babies just recently and they struggled a little with weight so not to worry. I wish I had seen Her in the first place rather than the other one who made me feel like I was failing (I’m really good at doubting myself) 

Hudson is doing great though! Feeding has defo improved and now I’m less stressed I feel his latch is much better and my milk has settled in. Just enjoying loving on my baby boy.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Such a cool photo! He must be comfy on that side

@Reiko_ctu Sorry you've had such a bad week. When it rains it pours. You could definitely do with a bit if good luck

@ciz Delighted you can go back to mlu

Packed my hospital bag yesterday and took car seat, cot etc down from the attic. Everything washed and dried just need to assemble everything today. Starting to get very real seeing it all. Do you think its too early to attach the cot to my bed?


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban I'm hoping to stay for just the 24hrs like i did last time. I'd much rather be home. Plans for the weekend are today cleaning the house and putting up the next to me crib and tom we are gonna do a big food shop then dh has work 3-8.30 so I will sort out the kids things and get them to my parents where they are staying til I get home from hospital.

Fantastic that Hudson is gaining weight


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> @daniyaaq Such a cool photo! He must be comfy on that side
> 
> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you've had such a bad week. When it rains it pours. You could definitely do with a bit if good luck
> 
> @ciz Delighted you can go back to mlu
> 
> Packed my hospital bag yesterday and took car seat, cot etc down from the attic. Everything washed and dried just need to assemble everything today. Starting to get very real seeing it all. Do you think its too early to attach the cot to my bed?

I’m waiting a few more days to attach the crib because I’m worried my other kids will try and climb in or the cat will get comfy In there lol. 

@Mummy2Corban good news about some weight gain! Getting a kind midwife can really make all the difference in your outlook too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu specially when your hormones are all over the place. She made a comment to another midwife about me crying! I’m worried…. Is that ok!!! 

oh I’m so excited for all you ladies!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well his bed is up so I guess we are ready. Just the other kids to pack for their stay at my parents. 

Ds3 is not a happy bunny today though. He is complaining of ear ache and very miserable between pain killer doses. I rang 111 this morning and still waiting for a call back from doctor.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet its starting to get real!!! So exciting!!! Cannot wait to see pictures of him. My stinkersall had an awful cough cold and they all got a horrible ear ache. My DD2 used to get perforated ear drums and that used to make her absolutely miserable until it burst then it wouldn’t be as bad. Hopefully little man is ok


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet its starting to get real!!! So exciting!!! Cannot wait to see pictures of him. My stinkersall had an awful cough cold and they all got a horrible ear ache. My DD2 used to get perforated ear drums and that used to make her absolutely miserable until it burst then it wouldn’t be as bad. Hopefully little man is ok

The doctor finally rang back and she said it's most likely just viral and to just keep going with the pain relief. He does seem to be in less pain since I got a saline spray for his nose. He is just super emotional. We all had a rubbish night's sleep last night so I guess I'm already used to absolutely no sleep.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq goodness hon that does look very uncomfortable. Weird how bump shape changes with how they are layed. 

@Mummy2Corban 
So sorry the other midwife was not as nice. 
It's not our fault if they lose. 
I wonder if it may be a common thing for bigger babies.
My biggest 8lb 15oz dropped to 8lb 4oz in the space of about 4 days. 

But then Harley was my 2nd smallest 7lb 3oz and dropped to 6lb 5oz so he lost almost a whole lb. There was a few midwifes at the hospital that made me feel like I wasn't doing good enough. 
They wud keep Asking are you definitely feeding him every 3 hours even during the night etc. 
I felt like I was doing everything I cud but it just wasn't good enough. 

It's not a nice feeling. 
Ure doing fab hon and its great he is gaining. 
I think Harley is about 9lb dead on now or maybe a tad less. 
I can't believe he is 6 weeks old either. It's going so so fast.


----------



## ciz

Ladies hospital bag … what you packing? My mind is blank as to what I took for my other 2 haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> Ladies hospital bag … what you packing? My mind is blank as to what I took for my other 2 haha

I ve packed 
Baby bag
[v] Nappies
[v] Nappy sacks
[v] Wipes
[v] Vests various sizes
[v] Baby grows
[v] Going home outfit
[v] Hat 

Car seat 

Hospital bag 

[v] Nighty
[v] Pjs
[v] Knickers
[v] Maternity pads 
[v] Breast pads
[v] Hair brush and bobbles
[v] Wash bag
[v] Toothpaste 
[v] Flip flops
[ ] Phone charger
[v] White bin liner
[v] Deoderant 
[v] Pain killers
[ ] Lucozade x 2
[ ] Pringles x2
[ ] T shirt adam
[ ] Snacks


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Ladies hospital bag … what you packing? My mind is blank as to what I took for my other 2 haha

Clothes for me, clothes for baby, snacks, travel toothbrush and shampoo/body wash because my hospital doesn’t have that. Hospital has all my postpartum needs and diapers wipes for baby. I need a blanket for the car seat coming home that I forgot to put in there. We'll throw a phone charger in on the way out of the house probably but we don’t have an extra to pack ahead of time. Nothing for my DH apart from a chocolate bar. We only live 10 mins away from the hospital and aren’t planning on staying long!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I didn’t take much as I also planned to escape quickly but we are only maximum 20 minutes from the hospital so thought DH could always bring more stuff if needed. Packed similar to @topazicatzbet 

when I went into labour and we called the hospital DH said he would get all the bits together and put them in the car. I assumed he had everything. Once baby arrived he was like I never picked up the car seat! Hahaha!!!! Important part of getting baby home and that! Men!


----------



## playgirl666

I'm feeling so down atm, I said raiden was our last but I really would love another one, I just can't come to terms with it, I'm hoping hubby will change his mind x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> I'm feeling so down atm, I said raiden was our last but I really would love another one, I just can't come to terms with it, I'm hoping hubby will change his mind x

Hugs. I think its only natural and I expect I will go through the same. Especially since I never got my girl. Its hard to close that part of your life.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 oh lovely! Sending you big hugs. I feel so very similar. I will always be gutted that I’ll never be pregnant again and have a baby but I know that I really can’t do it again. So I’ve just got to come to terms with it…. It’s not going to be easy. So I get you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666
I felt the exact same and yesterday while we was food shopping I saw a pregnant lady and I felt a pang of envy. So strange considering I have my Beutiful baby boy but it made me think she still has all the excitement to come. I miss my bump alot and feeling baby' but at the same time Im so happy he is here and feel so blessed.
My DH wasn't fully on board with having any more.
But it was when I told him how I felt he agreed to have 1 more.
But even tho I have been blessed so much I worry because I'm older that when we start trying it just won't happen ever again.
Then I feel selfish feeling that way because I've been so blessed already. But the thought of never ever having a bump again and never having another newborn really makes me feel very low.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s hard isn’t it ladies. Like @topazicatzbet said your closing a door on a chapter. I would have another but I wonder if it would ever stop! I’m not sure I’ll ever want to stop. Plus DH will never be able to retire at this rate. As much as my heart hurts I’ve got to get my head around Hudson being my last but also not thinking about it to much and not just enjoying him. Big hugs to all you ladies.

hows everyone feeling?

@topazicatzbet one more sleep!!!!!!!! Can you believe it’s here! Baby boy will soon be safe in your arms! I really hope you get called down as early as possible and everything goes smoothly! Goodluck lovely! Can’t wait for your update!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe Hudson is so cute.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh he melts my heart! Beautiful boy! He is a bit snuffly today so has been unsettled and attached to my boob!


----------



## daniyaaq

He’s so gorgeous


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

hope your all doing ok

@topazicatzbet Good luck and hope all goes well :)

@Mummy2Corban he is so cute 

AFM - 34 weeks today, ribs and bladder are painful on and off depending how he is sitting, packed most my hospital bag and my daughter bag for when she stays at nanny’s and washed majority of the baby clothes, going to get the pram and last few pieces this week hopefully all going well and then it just be a countdown, got midwife this week and my DD and my dads birthday this week too, so got a few things to keep me busy this week plus work.

still feels like forever to go but at the same time feels like it’s not long lol


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 third tri is weird it feels slow and quick at the same time.

have a full day of appointments today including another scan.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1103015

He is just amazing! Cutest baby boy.


----------



## daniyaaq

I finally cracked the code. The sonographer has suddenly become chatty with me. I guess that’s what happens when you have 5 scans in. Was quite amusing to see, didn’t think he could talk that much.

Bub growing. Struggled to get head measurements with head hurried in my pelvis


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So funny, I know I’ve been the most vocal about never doing this pregnancy thing again… I don’t think I will desire to have another but I think I will miss laying in bed feeling her move in my tummy. A few weeks ago I wouldn’t because she was hurting me so bad but lately with less space her movements are just rolly type with a few heels and elbows in there so it’s not really bothersome. And she’s lovely that she responds anytime I rub my belly, she gives me a little roll or kick to know “I’m ok.” Can’t wait to meet her. With the exception of when she has the hiccups. That is the worst feeling in my tummy, I hate it. 

not sure if the sweep will work tom. Haven’t gotten the car seat out and installed or anything yet or crib set up lol. 

@topazicatzbet really looking forward to your news!! Hope you’re having a nice relaxing last night being pregnant and hope it goes so smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I finally cracked the code. The sonographer has suddenly become chatty with me. I guess that’s what happens when you have 5 scans in. Was quite amusing to see, didn’t think he could talk that much.
> 
> Bub growing. Struggled to get head measurements with head hurried in my pelvis

Did they measure your cervix at all or just baby? Wonder if it’s shortening yet! You’re ready to go any day. I bet he’ll be a nice healthy boy but just teeny! Excited for you xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So I’ve spent all weekend cleaning out my room, closet, bathroom, absolutely decluttering and getting rid of dust bunnies etc, so it’s ready for the crib to go up. I would feel so
Overwhelmed adding baby and her diapers and burp cloths and change pad etc to a cluttered room. So it’s all
Complete. 

but in the meantime my kids have destroyed the rest of the house, oh dear :(


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Did they measure your cervix at all or just baby? Wonder if it’s shortening yet! You’re ready to go any day. I bet he’ll be a nice healthy boy but just teeny! Excited for you xx

I should have asked him to measure my cervix didn’t think of it. I was thinking of getting midwife to do a cervical check but I’m worried I’ll become too disheartened if nothing has happened


----------



## Skye75

Well my bub is going to be a November baby. Planned induction for 38+5 :D 
Eeek not long now


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks ladies. Just about to set off to hospital. 

One last bump pic


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet beautiful bump!!! Goodluck lovely!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Best of luck today @topazicatzbet


----------



## daniyaaq

Good luck @topazicatzbet hope you won’t have to wait too long.


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Well my bub is going to be a November baby. Planned induction for 38+5 :D
> Eeek not long now

Yay for a date. So that would be 22 November?


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq 3rd tri is definitely a weird one,

@topazicatzbet good luck today and what a great bump for the last picture 

@Skye75 How exciting that baby will be here sooner 

@Reiko_ctu it is annoying when you get one room sorted to then find the kids trashing another room, think it’s a specialty of there’s, luckily with just the DD at home I managed to get the house into a reasonable condition just a few more things to go that I can’t do till I finish work as need to put away all my work stuff


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu youve got to keep us updated on this sweep business! I wonder if it will kick things off?! Isn’t that the way when you clean and tidy one area another gets trashed. If I do I good clean and tidy I go downstairs and I feel as though the kids have gotten every out and played with nothing! Glad you got what you want sorted though! Nearly all ready set for the baby!

@topazicatzbet im gonna keep checking in!!!! Cannot wait for your news! 

@daniyaaq i think people are funny! You think someone is rude or quiet and then all of a sudden they don’t stop talking. Glad his soften though! Are they still happy to keep baby cooking!? Is the covid situation still going on in your hospital? When I had my examination in labour I was only 2-3 cm but an hour later he was born so all could still be ok!

@Skye75 great news you have a date now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 it sounds as though your slowly getting organised for baby! So exciting!

I know I keep saying it but I’m so
Excited for the next lot of babies! So so close ladies xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet best of luck can’t wait for your news. 

Its 1am here and just heading to bed. Bad of me to be up so late. Sweep in 10 hrs!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban for now yes. But I do see the OB Wednesday to review all results, had to do random Glucose test and some liver function tests, others I can’t remember.

I’m also aware of how quick things progress all my births have been exactly like that 2cm at first check then within an hour baby is out. But your heart still kind of sinks when you hear that you are only 2cm and the midwife give you the you could be here all night talk. 

@Reiko_ctu how exciting. Fingers crossed it works.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks ladies. They have just taken the lady before me down so hopefully 1-1.5 hrs tops. They are doing 6 elective sections today.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq yeah that’s why babies no2-5 I never had an examination. This time round I felt awful when she said 2-3cm! I was like your kidding but luckily things happened quickly but it’s the unknown isn’t it. 

@topazicatzbet oooo exciting! Hopefully nothing changes you being next


----------



## sil

@topazicatzbet good luck!!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Zachary Jay born at 12.58. 7lb 13. 

So in love.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Amazing news! Massive congratulations lovely! One beautiful boy! Hope your both doing ok x


----------



## Penguin20

Congratulations, he is so cute and what a good size :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @topazicatzbet


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats @topazicatzbet He is just beautiful. Hope you're both doing well


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet hes perfect!! Congrats! My 2nd was 7-13 and she still felt so teeny!! Love his cute little face!! Rest up lovely xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well just had an attempted sweep. Cervix wasn’t open, but was super low. She said it was super soft and did I want her to push a finger through. So she did. She said if I wanted 2 it was going to hurt. I just left that, I can wait for the pain until it’s time lol!!

Anyways her finger dilated me to a 1, and cervix is very soft so favourable for when labour starts. And baby’s head is very low. But likely won’t happen this week! She said she’ll do another next week. I’m not super disappointed or anything at this point, I do have a lot of things to do before baby comes, it’d be chaotic to have baby today or tomorrow.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu that’s still positive body showing signs of getting ready to go.


----------



## sil

@topazicatzbet congrats he’s so cute!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu well that’s not all bad! At least you would think when she does decide to come things are already happening! Hopefully you can get done what you need to then baby will arrive! Not long now and you know that you can have another next week!

@topazicatzbet hope you and your new little guy are doing ok


----------



## sadeyedlady

Just wondering if anyone prepares a music playlist for labour?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Just wondering if anyone prepares a music playlist for labour?

Ha I never ever have before but I did this time to try and keep my mind off of labour just for the first bit before I go to the hospital. It’s only like 30 mins.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww @topazicatzbet he is adorable. Congratulations hon. 

@Reiko_ctu
Hope u don't have much longer hon. Glad cervix is favorable and u never know things cud start at any moment..

Not long now for you other ladies either. October has flown I can't believe we're almost in November and then Xmas will be hear b4 we know it. 

Sorry I've not been around much. Harley has colic and of coarse it's at its worse at night. Only just managed to settle him and its 1:30am. He's due another feed at 2 to 3am then hopefully he will settle after that feed so I can get some sleep. Up early tomorrow because the health visitor wants to come over. 

Hope this colic passes quickly I'm so exhausted and was so hoping he wasn't going to get it. Tommy had it bad from 3 weeks and I really thought we had gotten away with it this time but nope :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Spoke to soon he's awake and fussing again. 
I hate colic ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
That's the thing I think even If i do get blessed again I will still not feel done. I will probably still feel sad. Its so hard to let go of that chapter.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney we understand hun, those first few weeks with a newborn are not very easy. Hoping colic settles soon and you both get some much needed rest.


----------



## daniyaaq

Totally lost my chill mantra today. I was very determined to not labour sign spot (will still try not to) but I couldn’t help laugh at myself today.

woke up this morning and spent the whole day feeling restless. I just wanted to be active and doing something and couldn’t rest. This I remember happening with both the girls 2-3 days before they were born. 
So naturally I spent the whole day wondering if this means I’m about to go into labour


----------



## ciz

Mummy2Corban said:


> I didn’t take much as I also planned to escape quickly but we are only maximum 20 minutes from the hospital so thought DH could always bring more stuff if needed. Packed similar to @topazicatzbet
> 
> when I went into labour and we called the hospital DH said he would get all the bits together and put them in the car. I assumed he had everything. Once baby arrived he was like I never picked up the car seat! Hahaha!!!! Important part of getting baby home and that! Men!

hahaha I remember with our first, I asked hubs to bring the baby carrier in so we can take her home …. He only brought the blinking Moses basket in instead of the car seat hahahah silly beggar, he had to go home again to get the seat. 



topazicatzbet said:


> Zachary Jay born at 12.58. 7lb 13.
> 
> So in love.
> 
> View attachment 1103032

 Oh my days beautiful well done mumma.



ok so little update from me. Had my 36week growth scan… during scan confirmed baby head down, weighing about 5lb something, nice heartbeat ..thought sounds all good. So went in to see consultant to see if I can be moved back to MLU but seems little madam weight gain has decreased a great deal compared to scan at 28 week. She was just above 50th centile but now the measurement close to 10th centile. I’m hoping it was just a miss read measurement, but I’ve got to go for 1 more scan at 38 weeks and go from there.


----------



## daniyaaq

@ciz sorry about Bub growth. My one did similar dropped from 50th to 20th, but he’s been steady on that 18-20th for last few scans. It’s so much better giving birth with midwifes than consultant led. Hopefully you get to go back.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz that’s amazing!!!! Haha! Poor DH clearly thought he was winning! Haha! Hopefully just miss read measurements rather than dropping that much. Fingers crossed all is ok with your next scan and you get MLU. Midwife led is much nicer than the drs interfering! I was lucky I had a lovely midwife with Hudson but it definitely felt more clinical than the MLU


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq how are you feeling now? 

@Reiko_ctu any movement???

@topazicatzbet hope you guys are doing ok x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney closing the door on baby time is a heartbreaker!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @daniyaaq how are you feeling now?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu any movement???
> 
> @topazicatzbet hope you guys are doing ok x

I have spent my day feeling suspiciously energetic, went on walks 3 times, danced around house with girls. I’ve also had BH that I couldn’t walk through, had to stop and let it pass. can you tell how I’m so chill and not labour sign spotting? :rofl:
It’s after 11pm, I’m in bed now with some more contractions, going to try to sleep. I have OB appointment tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq its hard not to look for signs! Because I’ve always been late and never had BH or lost plug etc I’d given up looking for signs! Haha! I wonder if this is something! Hopefully you do get some rest


----------



## playgirl666

Hubby has agreed to try for one more in a few years, i would prefer to try in about a year or so before I get to old! Raidens birth was so traumatic that I technically died for a few seconds but I will do it all again x


----------



## playgirl666

Good luck to all the ladies left waiting and congrats @topazicatzbet x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq get OB to check your cervix today and see if it’s dilating at all maybe. Sometimes a cervix check even without a sweep (would he do one?) will get things moving. Your symptoms do sound promising at least for some labour this week sometime. Our bodies are strange things!

No movement here but when I got up to go pee once in the night I literally could not get anything out due to her head completely blocking my bladder or urethra or something. I had to shift so many positions before I could get it out XD. So her head was down suppper low at that point. Did some kegels when I was back in bed to shift her up a tiny bit. Wondering if I may not make it till 39 weeks if she’s sooo low. I’m a bit worried about a prolapse to be honest, the cervix being so low but no signs of labour. I didn’t think your cervix would be low till you were in labour.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks everyone. Finally got home around 6pm. I got no sleep at all last night due to zac constantly wanting to feed and the noise of the ward. The ward was not a good experience. Im totally exhausted and in a fair bit of pain so I'm relieved to be home. His big brothers love him to pieces.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks everyone. Finally got home around 6pm. I got no sleep at all last night due to zac constantly wanting to feed and the noise of the ward. The ward was not a good experience. Im totally exhausted and in a fair bit of pain so I'm relieved to be home. His big brothers love him to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 1103042

I’m sure it’s nice to be home again. Congrats again. He’s adorable


----------



## Suggerhoney

@topazicatzbet
So glad ure home hon. I must admit the ward definitely is no fun and so noisy. It's always good to get home.

@Mummy2Corban
It's heart wrenching.
I don't know if I'm being selfish wanting to try for one more. I definitely cant do it any time soon with Harley being so young.
I will be 43 when we try and is that being selfish on the baby. Should we start ttc in the spring or summer when I'm still going to be 42? 
Think if it happens and I get pregnant and give birth in 2023 at 43 then by the time that child is 10 years old I will be 53.
Am I being selfish?

@playgirl666
Urr still so young hon. Plenty of time although I wud love it if u did try in a year because it qis be so so cool being pregnant with u again and in the same due date group again.
Can u imagine hehe.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks everyone. Finally got home around 6pm. I got no sleep at all last night due to zac constantly wanting to feed and the noise of the ward. The ward was not a good experience. Im totally exhausted and in a fair bit of pain so I'm relieved to be home. His big brothers love him to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 1103042

He’s absolutely gorgeous. Praying you can catch up on some sleep these next 24 hours and the pain calms down a bit. Keep on top of your meds - don’t let them wear off before getting another dose in you!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Had a bit of brown mucus but must’ve been stuck up around my cervix from the sweep yesterday. Nothing else apart from feeling like poo today. 

@daniyaaq any more bursts of energy? Getting anything done? Any new signs of possible labour today??


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Had a bit of brown mucus but must’ve been stuck up around my cervix from the sweep yesterday. Nothing else apart from feeling like poo today.
> 
> @daniyaaq any more bursts of energy? Getting anything done? Any new signs of possible labour today??

Yep still got energy, sorting out DD1 room and closet. The baby bag I was dreading to pack has been repackaged twice. It’s only 2pm. I’m about to go to my appointment and then do some shop stops.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet he is gorgeous! Isn’t it lovely seeing their siblings loving on them. Sorry the ward wasn’t good and you couldn’t rest. Hopefully now your home you’ll be able to catch up on a bit of sleep.

@daniyaaq getting things sorted and organised is a good sign right? How did your appointment go?

@Reiko_ctu wow! Baby girl is low! Never fun not being able to wee. Sounds like she is locked and loaded ready to go! Go! Go! Hopefully she doesn’t leave you waiting too long!

@Suggerhoney i guess it’s all down to how you feel isn’t it. If you and DH are happy with your decision that’s all that matters right?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq im so pleased you have some energy even if it doesn’t mean labour is imminent… just checking things off your list will feel good and help you be more prepared for baby!

my baby has been so ridiculously active tonight. It’s going on 2 hrs of somersaults around my tummy. Tomorrow my big girls go to their homeschool class so me and my little one will grab a Starbucks and come home and tackle the hall closet full of junk. 

DH took the infant car seat out of the garage… it’s been In there for 2 years and he hadn’t covered it or anything! It’s a dusty mess and I need to tackle that tomorrow too. If baby comes tonight (not counting on it!) DH will have to bring the cordless vacuum to the hospital and clean it all up before we go home XD. Wondering if I can remove and wash the fabric. Will have to google.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu we had the same thing with our car seat but I managed to remove the cover so it got a wash. I done my kitchen cupboards and got rid of loads of stuff in the weeks leading up to baby. 

Hudson is 2 weeks! I feel as though I was never pregnant and he has been here since forever!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

my 2 smallest guys xx


----------



## sadeyedlady

Fab photo @Mummy2Corban


----------



## daniyaaq

Appointment went alright. Didn’t get to do anything I planned to do after because they wanted to do a CTG on baby. All was good. Some concern about cord. They want an ultrasound Monday to check that plus placenta. My bloods showed possible issue with liver function so then got to give more bloods. 

My OB said I can request an induction at any point otherwise they happy to let Bub decide with monitoring. I choose to wait and see, if I can increase chances of healthy baby who goes straight home I’d rather that than risk complication for him.

Came home thinking I’m tired and going to rest, couldn’t so did some more sorting and cleaning whilst dancing, trying to help DD1 with dinner but she wouldn’t let me.


----------



## daniyaaq

Didn’t ask for cervical check but baby is engaged


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq sounds like you have a good plan in place. 

We had a much better night last night and a nice chilled morning. Should have a phone call some time today from midwife and they visit Friday I think. 

He feels so tiny even though he is nearly 8lb.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet look at him! What a beauty! And his lovely fluffy hair! Glad you had a better night and you’ve had a chilled morning.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet I cant get over how much hair he has! So gorgeous


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> @topazicatzbet I cant get over how much hair he has! So gorgeous

Ha, yes he has lots, he takes after me I was born with more than that and ds2 was born with the most. I think he looks more like ds2 too which is good as ds3 looks like ds1. 

Had a call from midwife today to check all OK and they will visit tom the weigh him. We have also booked to get him registered. We have a friend that works there so she got us a cancellation appointment and is going to register him for us which will be cool that her name is on his birth certificate.


----------



## sil

I love seeing everyone’s beautiful baby photos. It makes me so excited for my baby to arrive. 35 weeks today!! I finally feel like we are closing in a bit although 5 more weeks feels like eternity. I’m hoping she comes a week or two early. 

For my birthday DH got me a gift certificate for a 3D scan so I booked it for Friday. I can’t wait to see her in 3D. I’ll be 35 1/2 weeks so hopefully not too far along to get clear pics - they recommend before 34 weeks. 

Next week I start my weekly growth scans and non stress tests / bpp until she arrives. I’m excited to see her a lot. It will keep things interesting.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> I love seeing everyone’s beautiful baby photos. It makes me so excited for my baby to arrive. 35 weeks today!! I finally feel like we are closing in a bit although 5 more weeks feels like eternity. I’m hoping she comes a week or two early.
> 
> For my birthday DH got me a gift certificate for a 3D scan so I booked it for Friday. I can’t wait to see her in 3D. I’ll be 35 1/2 weeks so hopefully not too far along to get clear pics - they recommend before 34 weeks.
> 
> Next week I start my weekly growth scans and non stress tests / bpp until she arrives. I’m excited to see her a lot. It will keep things interesting.

What a great present. I loved our 3d scan. Hope you get some great pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Lovely photo hon. I still need to get one of Tommy and Harley but Tommy is having none of it haha. 
I'm definitely happy were gonna give it one last shot but it's knowing the time to try that's difficult. I want to hold out as long as possible and enjoy Harley but at the but at the same time I'm worried leaving it to long I will be too old. 
Keep seeing lots of stories of womon naturally getting pregnant and having healthy babies at 42 43 and even 44 and 45 but when u look at the statistics on Google its pretty depressing saying its only about a 2% chance past 42. 
And then I keep thinking am I being selfish. 
I know if it doesn't happen I will get upset I keep saying I won't, but I know when it comes down to actually ttc I will be upset if it dont happen or if I have to go through more losses. 
I think what we're gonna do is not try but not prevent either when the time comes. 
Ideally I want to wait untill I turn 43 because Harley will be 15 and a half months old then. 
But I just don't know if it will be to late. 
My husband says he don't mind when I come of the mini pill I can choose when. He has even agreed to trying next spring summer but then if I fall quickly (not saying I will) the age gap is gonna be so close. So ideally I'd rather hold off as long as possible so Harley will be 2 and Tommy 4 by the time a new baby wud be born. 
I had overion reserve bloods done on 29th Dec and never got the results because I fell pregnant with Harley in the beginning of January. 

But I've booked a appointment with the Dr for my nose and I'm gonna get them blood results at the same time. 
But I had it done in Dec so that was 11 months ago now so things may of changed alot since then. According to a lady on here she said that from 40 onwards our fertility declines on a daily basis. 
I did get pregnant 5 times in 11 months tho at 40 and then 41 pregnant with Harley so I'm hoping that's a good sign i am still fertile and I've still have a few more years yet b4 peri menopause starts. 

I just wish a little person cud tell me how long I have left but I know that's impossible. 

I just have to go into it with the unknown and see what happens. 

What wud u do in my situation hon. Wud u hold out or wud u try sooner. 
I mean is 42 and 43 gonna make much difference ? 


@topazicatzbet 
Aww the hair makes me melt. So adorable. 

@daniyaaq definitely nesting hon. Hopefully not long now. 


@Reiko_ctu 
Hope baby comes soon. I'm on tender hooks when I come on here. 
Can't believe all the babies will be born soon. 
Scary how fast its all gone.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I love seeing everyone’s beautiful baby photos. It makes me so excited for my baby to arrive. 35 weeks today!! I finally feel like we are closing in a bit although 5 more weeks feels like eternity. I’m hoping she comes a week or two early.
> 
> For my birthday DH got me a gift certificate for a 3D scan so I booked it for Friday. I can’t wait to see her in 3D. I’ll be 35 1/2 weeks so hopefully not too far along to get clear pics - they recommend before 34 weeks.
> 
> Next week I start my weekly growth scans and non stress tests / bpp until she arrives. I’m excited to see her a lot. It will keep things interesting.


That's a awesome gift hon. Can't wait to see pics. Hope baby is in a good position to get clear pics. Hope she has gained more weight. 
Hope u had a lovely birthday. ♡


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry ladies I keep going on about myself. I just don't have anyone else to talk too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Latest pic of Harley. We just had him weighed and he is now 9lbs 15oz at almost 7 weeks old. 
A right little chunky monkey. He is in first size baby clothes now and it was horrible putting all the tiny baby things away. 
I've also sorted through all the 0-3 month bits too so he will be in that next. But first size fits perfectly now. Arms a bit long and a bit baggy but that's all.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Had sex 7 hours ago and have been getting painful tightenings ever since. I know its not labour because they're not getting worse but jeez they are uncomfortable and driving me crazy!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Suggerhoney He is just gorgeous


----------



## Suggerhoney

sadeyedlady said:


> @Suggerhoney He is just gorgeous

Thank you hon. Keep and eye on them contractions sometimes doing the deed can get things going. Eeek


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Had sex 7 hours ago and have been getting painful tightenings ever since. I know its not labour because they're not getting worse but jeez they are uncomfortable and driving me crazy!!

Well they’re probably softening your cervix a bit… but yes sooo annoying.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well they’re probably softening your cervix a bit… but yes sooo annoying.

How u doing hon? Can't believe ure almost 39 weeks. She cud be here any moment.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Pains tapered off and got some sleep. What a waste of time :sad2:

How's everyone feeling? Any appointments coming up? I have 38 week gp appointment tomorrow and 39 week midwife appointment next friday


----------



## daniyaaq

I’m bored.

just the scan Monday and OB appointment Wednesday. I’m actually wishing to not make any of these but knowing my luck this one could end up staying till past 40.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hang in there ladies. Not long to go now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I gave the anesthetist a challenge to get access. What a lovely bruise I got left with.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet That looks awful you poor thing


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just been weighed and he has lost 6oz so down to 7lb 7oz which is only a 5% loss. My milk has come in today so I don't think it will take him long to gain it back.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> I gave the anesthetist a challenge to get access. What a lovely bruise I got left with.
> 
> View attachment 1103083

Oh my God, it doesn’t hurt does it?


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Oh my God, it doesn’t hurt does it?

Thankfully no.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet what a bruise!!!!! Hudson had lost 5% on day 3 but the midwife made me feel awful. He was a 7% on day 5. Hopefully baby boy will be back at birth weight in no time.

hudson is just over his birth weight so we are now signed off from the midwife! Wooo!!!!

@Suggerhoney when we decided to try for baby no.6 we said if it happens within a certain amount of time then great but if it didn’t happen in that time limit then it wasn’t meant to be. We didn’t want to have an open time frame as we knew at some point we would have to stop. It happened near on straight away so it was meant to be. Maybe just set a time limit on it and if it happens it happens?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet what a bruise!!!!! Hudson had lost 5% on day 3 but the midwife made me feel awful. He was a 7% on day 5. Hopefully baby boy will be back at birth weight in no time.
> 
> hudson is just over his birth weight so we are now signed off from the midwife! Wooo!!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney when we decided to try for baby no.6 we said if it happens within a certain amount of time then great but if it didn’t happen in that time limit then it wasn’t meant to be. We didn’t want to have an open time frame as we knew at some point we would have to stop. It happened near on straight away so it was meant to be. Maybe just set a time limit on it and if it happens it happens?!

Your midwife was rubbish. It's fine for them to lose 10% and for bf babies they expect it to be nearer the 10%


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet i don’t think my hormones helped with getting upset about it. His latch wasn’t great but I think the midwife made me feel as though it was awful. The second midwife was much more reassuring and said all his loss was in the guidelines. How are you feeling?


----------



## angie90

Hi girls! Sorry been MIA. Had a bit of a crazy time! Currently in hospital! Ozzy is fine snd an absolute dream! He’s now 8lb 2 and doing really well! 
Sadly after the section I went home snd about. Week later started feeling so poorly, lots of stomach pain and cramps and blood loss! Was told this was normal however Monday including take it anymore! Came into hospital to find out that despite it being very rare- after the section they had left parts of my placenta in the womb! This then caused a womb infection! So just had surgery to remove it today! Feeling very sorry for myself!! Hoping to be home tomorrow!

looking forward to seeing more babies arriving soon snd hope everyone is ok! Again sorry for the MIA Jusy been so unwell!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

angie90 said:


> Hi girls! Sorry been MIA. Had a bit of a crazy time! Currently in hospital! Ozzy is fine snd an absolute dream! He’s now 8lb 2 and doing really well!
> Sadly after the section I went home snd about. Week later started feeling so poorly, lots of stomach pain and cramps and blood loss! Was told this was normal however Monday including take it anymore! Came into hospital to find out that despite it being very rare- after the section they had left parts of my placenta in the womb! This then caused a womb infection! So just had surgery to remove it today! Feeling very sorry for myself!! Hoping to be home tomorrow!
> 
> looking forward to seeing more babies arriving soon snd hope everyone is ok! Again sorry for the MIA Jusy been so unwell!

Gosh that’s awful. You think they would catch something like that in a section! I’m so sorry. Hopefully now recovery will go smoothly.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@topazicatzbet little man is doing so well! Good job mama!! 

@Mummy2Corban there was some research a few years ago in North America saying that actually babies come out with water weight and their initial loss actually isn’t true weight which is why they lose it so quickly… it’s supposed to be there to help with delivery or something and then be lost. 

AFM I’m feeling extremely done being pregnant and go to bed hoping to wake up in labour but also, there’s a few things I need and want to get out of the way before baby comes. Car seat still isn’t clean, crib still isn’t up (it only takes 15 mins so I think I’ll just get DH to do that when we get home from the hospital tbh) and when we were sick I had to postpone teaching a science class for some homeschool kids that I rescheduled for Monday… to try and fit that in after baby comes might be hectic!! And I can’t really cancel it altogether, it needs to get done at some point. I’m really hoping to go into labour between 5pm and 6am so DH will be home otherwise he likely won’t make it if it’s a fast labour and my mom will have to take me to the hospital!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet i don’t think my hormones helped with getting upset about it. His latch wasn’t great but I think the midwife made me feel as though it was awful. The second midwife was much more reassuring and said all his loss was in the guidelines. How are you feeling?

Hormones and tiredness play a big part. I had a melt down on the ward and couldn't stop the tears at one point. 



angie90 said:


> Hi girls! Sorry been MIA. Had a bit of a crazy time! Currently in hospital! Ozzy is fine snd an absolute dream! He’s now 8lb 2 and doing really well!
> Sadly after the section I went home snd about. Week later started feeling so poorly, lots of stomach pain and cramps and blood loss! Was told this was normal however Monday including take it anymore! Came into hospital to find out that despite it being very rare- after the section they had left parts of my placenta in the womb! This then caused a womb infection! So just had surgery to remove it today! Feeling very sorry for myself!! Hoping to be home tomorrow!
> 
> looking forward to seeing more babies arriving soon snd hope everyone is ok! Again sorry for the MIA Jusy been so unwell!

Oh no. That sounds awful. Glad it's sorted now and hope you can get home tom.


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 that’s crazy I’m glad you are so sorted now and hopefully recover well.

@Reiko_ctu i had an in done day yesterday just was over it. Feeling better today. I’m honestly hoping to go in labour over a weekend, DP working about 15 minute drive out of town it’s almost certain if I go in labour during the week he’ll miss it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Plus it’s like, when you’re having random contractions how do you even know when to call DH home from work?? Hopefully he’s home @daniyaaq. All my kids have been born at night, midwife said that’s when babies like to come the best!


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Plus it’s like, when you’re having random contractions how do you even know when to call DH home from work?? Hopefully he’s home @daniyaaq. All my kids have been born at night, midwife said that’s when babies like to come the best!

that’s very true, I feel like I’ll only know for sure when I’m minutes away from pushing. 

I’ve had a morning baby and an evening one. So who knows when this one will come.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@topazicatzbet
Outch that is one heck of a bruise. Poor you. So good that little man has only lost a little bit of weight. He is so cute.

@Mummy2Corban
That's a good idea. I think I'm gonna start at 43 and give myself 2 years. So will stop when I reach 45. Hopefully it won't take 2 years but I'm gonna give myself that amount of time because being so much older it can take longer to conceive.
It took us 11 cycles with Harely but I did fall pregnant 4 times in 2020 too.
Yeah I think that's what I will do. If I'm not pregnant by age 45 then I will just have to accept I'm too old. I will be upset tho. Sue Radford had a baby at 43 44 and 45 
So I hope it does happen for us. 
I know I'm old but I really don't feel it. Still feel early 30s max. Wish I was lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

@angie90 
Gosh hon poor u. I had that when I had my first and i was in so much pain for 9 weeks strait. Had a operation to remove what was left and I was fine after that. Get well soon hon


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> that’s very true, I feel like I’ll only know for sure when I’m minutes away from pushing.
> 
> I’ve had a morning baby and an evening one. So who knows when this one will come.

So what’s your delivery “plan” then? Do you have a backup homebirth planned with your midwife at all? My midwife was just like, get an extra shower curtain and some towels in a handy spot and don’t go on your bed or rugs you’ll ruin them XD


----------



## daniyaaq

We live 10 minutes from hospital in traffic, 5 without. I just have back up ways to get to hospital. Home birthing in Australia is such a difficult and expensive process - you need atleast 2 private midwifes. 

all else fails ambulance.

older kids are easy. No need to call anyone as grandma is living with us.


----------



## daniyaaq

2 days ago we passed DD1 gestational age at birth, tomorrow will be DD2. The girls thought baby should come 3 days after what DD2 was so that would be Tuesday and he has to be 1kg more that DD2.

A girl at work predicted that I’m going to give birth on 27th. She was right about her gender prediction so let’s see how she goes. 

my mom has started with the have you popped text, I’m already annoyed.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq Oh duh ambulance I didn’t even think of that! That is a good if all else fails plan. 

Funny I kind of have the 27th in mind for my babe too lol. I have another sweep on the 26th. 

It’s hard having babies at different gestations and not knowing what to expect! My third was the day before her due date and I think it’s likely that’ll be close to when this baby comes too. Don’t think I’ll make it to my due date but probably to my next sweep at 39+2!! 

would be really funny if your girls were right about the timing and weight!! Seems like we’re the only two waiting now although I know there are more behind us by a few weeks too. Just feels that way. 

Afm, my colostrum has started flowing a lot more. Last week I tried to get a bit (to have on hand for baby if there’s low blood sugar) and it was so sticky and hard to get out. Now it’s a week later and much easier, got 1 ml in about 15 mins. 2 more mls should be all I need for backup. None of my other babies have had low blood sugar with the GD but good to be prepared. 

Tomorrow we are going to meet my sisters baby for the first time! She’s 7 weeks now!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu i tried to express colostrum but couldn’t get any. Though I’m not trying hard enough, my nipples and boobs are so sensitive.

@sadeyedlady is also on baby watch. It’s the 3 of us near the finish line.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet for some reason I didn’t see the picture of your little guy on your post yesterday?! He is beautiful! I love a dark haired baby! My last DS2&3 were born with tonnes of dark hair so I’m finding it strange that Hudson is fair and not hairy!!!!

@angie90 oh wow! So sorry to hear this lovely! I’ve read about that happening. Hope your starting to feel better now it’s been removed. Is ozzy with you?? Fingers crossed you get to go home today! Big hugs lovely. 

@Suggerhoney you need to do that your happy with. Hopefully all works out and you get your last baby. If we win the lottery in the next few years I could have another but I’m not sure that will happen! Haha! So I think I’ve just got to accept that the door is closing for my baby shop! 

@daniyaaq i wonder if your girls will be right. I knew Hudson would be late but I had the Thursday in my head but he arrived the Wednesday!

@Reiko_ctu your so close! Not long till your next sweep either!!! Good work on the colostrum. How exciting you get to meet your niece! How is she doing?


----------



## angie90

@Suggerhoney my mum had me at 41 and my sister at 44. You absolutely have to do what’s right for you and your family but from my own experience, my mum has been fantastic. I don’t consider her decision to have us later selfish at all. She’s now 71 and she works basically full time snd is the most fantastic mother snd nana and I am so very lucky. I have 2 older brothers I who are now in their late 40s who she had in her 20s and then me and my sister. 

I don’t think her being older has stopped her at all! She’s a bloody whippet haha! But I think it’s because for her, at 44 she felt young, active and ready, where as some others might not be and that’s ok! You have to do what’s right for you and your family! Also you make such gorgeous babies haha!!

I’m home now and feeling a bit sorry for myself! They said the placenta being retained after a c section is very rare and think the hopsital thought I might try take legal action so kept telling me they were sorry, but because of the pre-eclampsia my placenta began to deteriorate so came apart in pieces when they did the section- no ones fault snd I’m home now feeling so much better! I am pretty traumatised from it and think it’s put me off trying for another. Haha!

hope everyone is well! Ozzy ha started crying for hours in the evening- not sure if the start of colic but no fun haha!! Bless his little heart!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Mummy2Corban I fully expect his hair to go blonde like ds3 did. I got all excited when he had dark hair like me and was gutted when he went blonde. I'm prepared this time. Lol. 

Looking forward to more babies arriving.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies

hope you are all well :) 

@angie90 Sorry to hear about the placenta and you being unwell, hopefully you have a quick recovery, 

@Suggerhoney do what best for you, only you and the DH can make that decision :) 

The rest of you are soo close how exciting

Hope all mums and babies doing ok 

I had midwife earlier this week, she said baby dropped a week behind his growth but she not worried as he been bang on every other time and I have my 36 scan less than 2 weeks which she said is more accurate, she also said he is 2/5 engaged at the moment but again she not worried as 2nd baby tend to pop in and out of being engaged,
So happy to be 35 weeks this weekend and I only have 6 and half working days left before maternity wooo


----------



## sil

Just got home from my 3D scan! They said baby was head down and has lots of hair. The photos weren’t great because I guess I was a bit far along and also dehydrated but it was great to see her. She kept putting her hands in her mouth and yawning. She looked chubby especially in her cheeks which was encouraging. I have my growth scan on Wednesday!


----------



## daniyaaq

At my appointment last Wednesday I was given referral and told to book scan for Monday. I thought to myself I don’t want to make that appointment and I guess I took that too seriously because I then neglected to make the appointment ](*,) literally just remembered now and it’s the weekend already


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well ladies had an eventful last 12 hrs. Went to bed and woke up at 3am with a contraction that wouldn’t stop. Was mildly painful. Decided to go pee to help it stop, and my water broke on the toilet. But it was my water plus a hemorrhage. So we went to the hospital and they said my placenta was detaching and monitored baby for a while, but I wasn’t really going into labour and they didn’t think baby would tolerate an induction so I had a C SECTION!! For my last baby lol. We are both doing well now and she’s a champ nurser. I was laughing with my midwife because literally everything I didn’t want on my birth plan came to pass XD. But I wasn’t mad at all and wasn’t even that nervous for a c section. The spinal made me wonder why I never used an epidural before lol. Anyways we will go home Sunday morning if all is well with me, Meadow is doing great. 

I need your tips for c section aftercare though. I’m glad my vagina isn’t sore (tbh the incision isn’t sore at all either) but I don’t know how to function without using my tummy muscles. Also my uterus normally shrinks right back down to a flat tummy very soon after vaginal delivery and right now it’s still a bit on the larger size so I don’t know if pushing has anything to do with helping that and if I’ll be stuck with a big tummy!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

She was 7lbs8oz at 38+5 so glad I didn’t go all the way to 40!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu Wow!!! Cant believe she’s here. Seems like we were just in the ttc groups yesterday. Congrats shes gorgeous! Might as well go out with a bang for your last lol. Rest up mama!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Reiko_ctu oh wow how unexpected. Congratulations on little one.


----------



## sil

@Reiko_ctu wow what a story!! That’s wild. Congratulations I can’t believe she’s here!


----------



## angie90

Omg! Wow! Bet that was a whirlwind! Congrats she’s gorgeous! As for c section advice, take all the pain killers and rest up as much as possible. It was the next day when the pain got a bit worse so make sure you ask for help! Yours warrior well done mummy! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

The nurse just got me to go for a short walk after being on the bed for 15 hrs… that’s no joke!! Holy cow the tummy feels sooo weird and because I lost so much blood I felt so faint!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu congratulations she is gorgeous. So glad they got her out OK it must have been scary. 

As for c section advice make sure you keep on top of your pain relief. Good supportive Knickers help too. And accept all help as you have had major surgery.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

K
It’s so hard to do anything without straining around my incision!! Really have to be extra reliant on others post partum. I want to let DH sleep but I can’t maneuver about the bed to get into feeding positions by myself!

thanks ladies for the tips. Right now I’m Justin Tylenol every 8 hours


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Because of the hemorrhage I can’t have ibuprofen for a few days.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Reiko_ctu Wow wow wow. I guess you beat me and @daniyaaq lol
Meadow is just fabulous and what a great weight. Sorry your birth plan didn't happen the way you would have liked but I'm.glad you're both safe and sound. Well done you


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu oh my gosh!!! What a turn of events!!!!!! Huge huge congratulations on your beautiful baby girl. I’m so pleased to hear your both safe and ok! It shows how you just never know how these things are going to go! Can’t believe meadow is here!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Reiko_ctu huge congratulations!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Feeling rotten today. Didnt sleep much last night with back pain. Woke up today feeling nauseous with loose bowel movements (sorry tmi). He feels so low today i can barely walk. Sorry for the rant just feeling crappy and wanted to get it off my chest


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Does anyone know how long before I can do nighttime’s but myself? Like it’s killing me to depend on my DH for diaper changes and bringing me the baby to nurse.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Does anyone know how long before I can do nighttime’s but myself? Like it’s killing me to depend on my DH for diaper changes and bringing me the baby to nurse.

If you get the right pain killers you should be able to manage. I managed on my own the first night as dh wasn't allowed to stay. If you roll up a towel and press it against your stomach when moving that helps.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> Feeling rotten today. Didnt sleep much last night with back pain. Woke up today feeling nauseous with loose bowel movements (sorry tmi). He feels so low today i can barely walk. Sorry for the rant just feeling crappy and wanted to get it off my chest


Rant away. Could be your body gearing up.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Zac has just been weighed again and is now almost back to his birth weight. Just an oz off.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady rant away lovely! The last few weeks are hard work! I felt my nausea came back in those last few weeks. All steps towards baby coming! Hopefully him being nice and low are all signs that it won’t be long. 

@topazicatzbet well done Zac and Mumma!!! Always good to know that your milk is doing it’s job. 

Today we went to my SIL and she took some pictures of all my monkeys and then newborn ones of Hudson. She did manage to get some lovely ones but not many different set ups as he was really resisting going to sleep! The little monkey!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu how are you feeling?


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady let’s hope it’s your body getting ready.

i been having crappier than normal days myself. Also feeling extremely emotional. Yesterday all day I had this intense pressure on my bum that made me go several times a day, wasn’t loose though, woke up this morning it’s all gone. Baby was very active too yesterday. Woke up this morning and things feel normal again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m feeling a bit rough, so hard doing newborn stuff with a c section vs vaginal delivery. It’s just tough having to stay in the hospital and needing help to do all the regular things. Had another blood transfusion because my hemoglobin was so low and I feel a lot better. 

but it’s absolutely nothing compared to the difficulty of pregnancy, that’s just the hardest time of all. Would rather do this all over again than deal with pregnancy lol. Although the way it ended was shocking and not what I have wished!! I’m just a little let down my postpartum will be so different this time, normally I’m up and about the next week taking kids to activities, Baby In the carrier… Hopefully I can manage better because I can’t really do much right now. I mean I’m
Only 36 hrs post surgery so I hope it gets better lol!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> @sadeyedlady let’s hope it’s your body getting ready.
> 
> i been having crappier than normal days myself. Also feeling extremely emotional. Yesterday all day I had this intense pressure on my bum that made me go several times a day, wasn’t loose though, woke up this morning it’s all gone. Baby was very active too yesterday. Woke up this morning and things feel normal again.

Very soon sounds like.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> If you get the right pain killers you should be able to manage. I managed on my own the first night as dh wasn't allowed to stay. If you roll up a towel and press it against your stomach when moving that helps.

Oh seriously? I can barely get out of bed, it takes me
Like 5 mins.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sadeyedlady said:


> Feeling rotten today. Didnt sleep much last night with back pain. Woke up today feeling nauseous with loose bowel movements (sorry tmi). He feels so low today i can barely walk. Sorry for the rant just feeling crappy and wanted to get it off my chest

You’ll have him soon!! It’s really just so hard, you are almost there though. I totally understand.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I really miss my girls a lot and my home. Tomorrow morning I should be able to go home, hopefully the discharge doesn’t take too long.


----------



## daniyaaq

If I’m being honest I’m over it. Officially more pregnant than I’ve ever been before @Reiko_ctu i hope you get to go home to your girls. How’s recovery today?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh seriously? I can barely get out of bed, it takes me
> Like 5 mins.

Yes it was really difficult and he wanted to feed most of the night. I did have a mini melt down the next day cos I was tired and in pain and just wanted to get home. Once I was home I managed so much better. You can get things how you like them. I recommend lots of pillows. Day 6 today and I can move so much better. Hang in there.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> If I’m being honest I’m over it. Officially more pregnant than I’ve ever been before @Reiko_ctu i hope you get to go home to your girls. How’s recovery today?

Fx little man decides to come soon.


----------



## Penguin20

@Reiko_ctu Congratulations, she is beautiful.. glad all is ok :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh gosh @Reiko_ctu congratulations hon. She is beautiful. I'm so sorry it ended in a section and I really wish u a speedy recovery.
Sadly I have no advise regarding after care because I've never had a section b4. Just rest up and take all the pain meds u need. 

@angie90 
Thanks so much for sharing that hon makes me feel so much better. 

@topazicatzbet 
So good he is already near his birth weight that's awesome. 

Sorry I've been MIA 
I'm feeling a bit low at the moment. Harley has such bad colic and he screamed and screamed from 11pm untill gone 3am this morning. 
I've cried so much today. I feel like a terrible mother and useless. 
I've tried absolutely everything to sooth him abs nothing works. Feeding is a nightmare he just screams. 

Yeah so feeling pretty crap tbh. 
Kind of wishing the weeks away just so he has grown out of it. 

We had him weighed and he's 9lb 15oz now at 7 weeks old. 
Now worried he will start losing again bwcuasw getting food into him is such hard work. 
I don't look forward to feeding at all and dread night times. 

:cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq hoe are you doing lovely?

@Penguin20 are you on maternity leave yet??? If not you must be very close???

@sil your 3D scan was super cuties!

@Reiko_ctu did you manage to get home? How are you feeling?

@Suggerhoney how was last night? I’m sorry little man isn’t feeling it. Must be very hard at night to deal with an upset baby.

@topazicatzbet hows you doing lovely? How is your little guy already a week?

@angie90 how are things with you now hun? Hope things are much better?

@sadeyedlady how are you feeling?


----------



## daniyaaq

Still here no baby. Today felt really unwell so didn’t do much by way of leaving my bed. Nausea is awful so having an early night.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq those last few weeks I didn’t do much! I felt pretty rubbish and exhausted so stay in bed and rest as much as you can. When do you next see a midwife/dr?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

DH has gone back to work today so I’m missing him like mad. Have everyone at home as it’s half term. I feel so tired! Trying to just get a wash on feels like a total mission! The boys all have another wave of this nasty cold going round! And as usual everyone is bickering but I’m so grumpy because I’m tired out!!! Not a good combo today!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mummy2Corban said:



> DH has gone back to work today so I’m missing him like mad. Have everyone at home as it’s half term. I feel so tired! Trying to just get a wash on feels like a total mission! The boys all have another wave of this nasty cold going round! And as usual everyone is bickering but I’m so grumpy because I’m tired out!!! Not a good combo today!

I have my hand full with 3 others I dont know how you do it. I'm lucky dh has saved his holiday so is off for 5 weeks in total. Plus the older 2 are old enough to help me with things around the house. 

I can't believe Zac is a week old already. I'm just trying to savour every minute with it being the last time. We got an appointment through today for his hearing test as his right ear failed the on the ward test.
I bought some milk collection shells this time round and I'm loving them. I already have 3 bags of milk in the freezer that would have just been wasted into pads. 

@daniyaaq don't feel bad for resting those last weeks are hard work. The covid really zapped all my energy and I was lucky to have a good pregnancy before. All the sickness must really wipe you out. 

@Reiko_ctu hope you made it home and are feeling better. 

Can't wait for our last few babies to arrive.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mummy2Corban said:


> DH has gone back to work today so I’m missing him like mad. Have everyone at home as it’s half term. I feel so tired! Trying to just get a wash on feels like a total mission! The boys all have another wave of this nasty cold going round! And as usual everyone is bickering but I’m so grumpy because I’m tired out!!! Not a good combo today!

Fair play, you must be just exhausted. I hope he finishes work early enough to help out in the evenings.

Still no baby here. Im OK with that though. The thoughts of labour and having another baby are starting to freak me out now. I was doing everything to try and get him out and now I'm like, nah you can stay another few weeks.

@Mummy2Corban Am I right in remembering that you were like that close to the end?

@daniyaaq My heart goes out to you. Hope baby is here soon. Rest up while you can


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Sorry to hear everything feels like a mission, the first couple days when DH goes back to work is always a struggle, don’t know how you do it as I struggled with one and worried what I’m going to be like when he goes back when this one is here.
My last working day is next Friday so excited to be done with work as just so uncomfortable and heartburn been a real kick in the face lately 

@daniyaaq sorry it’s been a tough end to the pregnancy hopefully not long left

@Suggerhoney Hope your doing better after your bad night, colic is the worse and really hope it settles soon 

@topazicatzbet hopefully he will pass the next hearing test, can’t believe how quick time is flying 

I pulled a muscle or something down below and it hurts so much when I walk or sit down as all the weight goes on to it, hopefully it heal quickly whatever it is, got DD with me while I wfh as half term and to be fair she been so good but having her moments where I think how am I going to handle 2 lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet oh that’s amazing. DH has another 2 weeks off for Christmas but being self employed he is going to have to work like crazy to make sure we are ok for him to have the 2 weeks off. I must admit my nearly 11 year old DS has been amazing and is great at settling Hudson for me or doing an odd thing to help out. I’m feeling you with breathing it all in! I feel so lucky to have this little man and makes me appreciate it all that little more. That’s amazing you’ve collected so much milk! I used them with DS1 but totally forgot about them. I’ve leaked so much this time round aswell. How did his hearing test go?

@sadeyedlady im actually happy my babies are late! Haha! As much as those last few weeks are a real struggle I get the fear about labour so feel being late helps me get my head round it. I wasn’t as stressed about it this time round but had moments of like oh my god!!!! In my head I was ok with making it to my sweep that was 40+5. You got this lovely!

@Penguin20 i guess it’s just working out a new routine..well when baby gets into some kind of routine! Haha! Because most of us are still poorly I haven’t got to stress myself about taking them out to much. Roll on next Friday! Then the countdown can truly begin! Hopefully the pulled muscle gets better as it sounds super uncomfortable m. Hopefully this week isn’t to difficult working from home with your little lady there.


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks everyone. The sickness is bad, I do wish I slept more but that’s a struggle too, I especially hate night time.

I see the doctors Wednesday. 

@Mummy2Corban i feel for you hun, that first day alone with baby and other kids is daunting, hope everyone settles and gets well soon.


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> @topazicatzbet oh that’s amazing. DH has another 2 weeks off for Christmas but being self employed he is going to have to work like crazy to make sure we are ok for him to have the 2 weeks off. I must admit my nearly 11 year old DS has been amazing and is great at settling Hudson for me or doing an odd thing to help out. I’m feeling you with breathing it all in! I feel so lucky to have this little man and makes me appreciate it all that little more. That’s amazing you’ve collected so much milk! I used them with DS1 but totally forgot about them. I’ve leaked so much this time round aswell. How did his hearing test go?
> 
> @sadeyedlady im actually happy my babies are late! Haha! As much as those last few weeks are a real struggle I get the fear about labour so feel being late helps me get my head round it. I wasn’t as stressed about it this time round but had moments of like oh my god!!!! In my head I was ok with making it to my sweep that was 40+5. You got this lovely!
> 
> @Penguin20 i guess it’s just working out a new routine..well when baby gets into some kind of routine! Haha! Because most of us are still poorly I haven’t got to stress myself about taking them out to much. Roll on next Friday! Then the countdown can truly begin! Hopefully the pulled muscle gets better as it sounds super uncomfortable m. Hopefully this week isn’t to difficult working from home with your little lady there.

Haha finding the routine is always the fun part lol, I hope you all feel better soon nothing worse than everyone feeling crappy, 
And thank you I’m hoping it just going to ease as the week goes on and DD has actually been really good, I think she used to me working while she entertains herself the best she can with the whole covid situation and being stuck at home.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

We are home and so thankful to be home… but my first night at home I way overdid it and now I’ve hurt my tummy and am feeling really sad. 

plus I have this awful shortness of breath which apparently is normal after a c section especially for me because the blood was backing up into my abdomen from my Fallopian tubes. So overall I just feel like s*** and my nipples are on fire from breastfeeding and I can’t even lay comfortably because of the incision and my massive uterus which is taking forever to go down, when normally it’s back to normal on day 3 of my vaginal deliveries. Just feeling really sorry for myself, this postpartum experience sucks. And I know DH wants to put on a helping face but deep down he just wants me to do it by myself because he can’t function on no sleep. He made a fuss because of the Jammie’s I wanted put on her last night because they were too hard to put on and I feel terrible every time I have to wake him up for help. I ended up just taking her to the living room last night and sitting in a chair feeding and holding her for hours because the bed is just too much for my incision. I’ve pulled my staples and it hurts very bad. And on top of all this, I don’t even know who to talk to about it because the hospital Ob told me I’m her patient and I have to see her for my 6 week check up but the midwives are taking care of Meadow and coming to do home visits for her, and if want any attention for myself i have to go back to the ER. But I’m supposed to take my baby to the ER and wait there with her because she’s breastfed? Honestly I feel like just complete total FML. Not one thing has gone good in my life in the past 2 years. I am so good at birthing babies. It was the one thing I was sure I could do well and then this has to happen.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> We are home and so thankful to be home… but my first night at home I way overdid it and now I’ve hurt my tummy and am feeling really sad.
> 
> plus I have this awful shortness of breath which apparently is normal after a c section especially for me because the blood was backing up into my abdomen from my Fallopian tubes. So overall I just feel like s*** and my nipples are on fire from breastfeeding and I can’t even lay comfortably because of the incision and my massive uterus which is taking forever to go down, when normally it’s back to normal on day 3 of my vaginal deliveries. Just feeling really sorry for myself, this postpartum experience sucks. And I know DH wants to put on a helping face but deep down he just wants me to do it by myself because he can’t function on no sleep. He made a fuss because of the Jammie’s I wanted put on her last night because they were too hard to put on and I feel terrible every time I have to wake him up for help. I ended up just taking her to the living room last night and sitting in a chair feeding and holding her for hours because the bed is just too much for my incision. I’ve pulled my staples and it hurts very bad. And on top of all this, I don’t even know who to talk to about it because the hospital Ob told me I’m her patient and I have to see her for my 6 week check up but the midwives are taking care of Meadow and coming to do home visits for her, and if want any attention for myself i have to go back to the ER. But I’m supposed to take my baby to the ER and wait there with her because she’s breastfed? Honestly I feel like just complete total FML. Not one thing has gone good in my life in the past 2 years. I am so good at birthing babies. It was the one thing I was sure I could do well and then this has to happen.

:hugs::hugs:That sounds like a lot of sucky things going on. I’m so sorry this was the experience in the end. I know what you mean by being disappointed, after the pregnancy you had definitely deserved an easy recovery. Hang in there I’m sure things will get better in time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> We are home and so thankful to be home… but my first night at home I way overdid it and now I’ve hurt my tummy and am feeling really sad.
> 
> plus I have this awful shortness of breath which apparently is normal after a c section especially for me because the blood was backing up into my abdomen from my Fallopian tubes. So overall I just feel like s*** and my nipples are on fire from breastfeeding and I can’t even lay comfortably because of the incision and my massive uterus which is taking forever to go down, when normally it’s back to normal on day 3 of my vaginal deliveries. Just feeling really sorry for myself, this postpartum experience sucks. And I know DH wants to put on a helping face but deep down he just wants me to do it by myself because he can’t function on no sleep. He made a fuss because of the Jammie’s I wanted put on her last night because they were too hard to put on and I feel terrible every time I have to wake him up for help. I ended up just taking her to the living room last night and sitting in a chair feeding and holding her for hours because the bed is just too much for my incision. I’ve pulled my staples and it hurts very bad. And on top of all this, I don’t even know who to talk to about it because the hospital Ob told me I’m her patient and I have to see her for my 6 week check up but the midwives are taking care of Meadow and coming to do home visits for her, and if want any attention for myself i have to go back to the ER. But I’m supposed to take my baby to the ER and wait there with her because she’s breastfed? Honestly I feel like just complete total FML. Not one thing has gone good in my life in the past 2 years. I am so good at birthing babies. It was the one thing I was sure I could do well and then this has to happen.

Oh hun please don't feel so bad. A c section is major surgery and it's bloody hard as you feel like you are expected to do everything still for baby but if you had had surgery on your bowel you would be expected to just rest.

I promise you it gets better very quickly. 
Just hang in there a few more days and you will be able to move so much better. 

I can't really help with advise for your care as its different in the UK but if you are worried about your incision send me a pic and I will have a look. (Nurse Hat on)


----------



## sadeyedlady

Reiko_ctu said:


> We are home and so thankful to be home… but my first night at home I way overdid it and now I’ve hurt my tummy and am feeling really sad.
> 
> plus I have this awful shortness of breath which apparently is normal after a c section especially for me because the blood was backing up into my abdomen from my Fallopian tubes. So overall I just feel like s*** and my nipples are on fire from breastfeeding and I can’t even lay comfortably because of the incision and my massive uterus which is taking forever to go down, when normally it’s back to normal on day 3 of my vaginal deliveries. Just feeling really sorry for myself, this postpartum experience sucks. And I know DH wants to put on a helping face but deep down he just wants me to do it by myself because he can’t function on no sleep. He made a fuss because of the Jammie’s I wanted put on her last night because they were too hard to put on and I feel terrible every time I have to wake him up for help. I ended up just taking her to the living room last night and sitting in a chair feeding and holding her for hours because the bed is just too much for my incision. I’ve pulled my staples and it hurts very bad. And on top of all this, I don’t even know who to talk to about it because the hospital Ob told me I’m her patient and I have to see her for my 6 week check up but the midwives are taking care of Meadow and coming to do home visits for her, and if want any attention for myself i have to go back to the ER. But I’m supposed to take my baby to the ER and wait there with her because she’s breastfed? Honestly I feel like just complete total FML. Not one thing has gone good in my life in the past 2 years. I am so good at birthing babies. It was the one thing I was sure I could do well and then this has to happen.

Sorry you're having such a hard time. I cant even imagine what you're going through. Feel free to vent here all you want, we're always listening


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks mamas for the kind words and encouragement. My midwife explained to me today that the difficulties are less to do with the c section and more to do with the Hemorrhage as well. I just kept wondering how all the c section mamas deal with this fresh hell!! Going into nighttime here and hoping milk comes in tonight so BF can turn a corner a bit. 

Still cheering you pregnant mamas on… not long can’t wait to hear your news and really hope your births go well! It does make all the difference. 

With my DD2 birth I was baking cookies with my toddler on day 3 PP and in jeans on day 5 Lol!! Today is day 4PP and managed a shower and change out of my mesh panties but still don’t have any clothes I can wear so a robe it is XD


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK just caught up.

Thanks for asking @Mummy2Corban and @penguin. Last night was so much better. He only got a little grizzly during his 2am feed but not major bad like Saturday night with the constant crying.
I think I know now what caused it. We have been using infacol b4 his feeds and we had ran out on Saturday afternoon. We both didn't think it was doing much but obviously it was. Because that was the worst night on Saturday night. He's not normally a very cryee baby so him being so inconsolable for 4 hours was really stressful and worrying.
Anyway DH went out and got more inficol yesterday morning and he was alot better last night. Still fussy but not the constant crying.
I feel much happier today.
Hated seeing my poor little baby in so much distress. Hopefully he will be much better from now on.

@Reiko_ctu
Oh hon don't beat ureself up its not ure fault I had to have surgery. Its so crap that after suffering so much during the pregnancy ure now dealing with all this. My neighbour has had 2 sections and is due to have her 3rd in December and she said it didn't take as long as she thought it wud to heal. Think she said she was up on her feet and walking around after a week. Don't put any pressure ureself hon.
U are doing amazingly well. Sending u big healing warm hugs. 
I actually wrote this hours ago but had a phone call and then been busy with baby so just sending now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq
Not long now hon hope baby comes soon.

@sadeyedlady
About a week b4 my induction maybe 2 weeks I did start freeking. Like I was wondering how will I cope with a new born and a todler.
I had a propper freek out.
Thankfully it's been good. Thank fully my other children are alot older so it's been OK.
Our eldest son is 10 almost 11 now and our daughter is Netley 9 then we have Tommy who is 2.
I do have 2 other children from a previous relationship but there 18 and 15 so they just do there own thing.
I take my hat of to womon that have alot of kids close in age I think there amazing.
I wud love to have one more baby with DH but it feels crazy becuaee it wud be me and DH 5th but my 7th.
That's if it happened.
Still wanting to try for one more.
But want to enjoy harley first. Even tho I'm a old lady nearly 42 yikes:s

2 photos i took of Harley can't believe he's 7 weeks now well over 7 weeks. 9lb 15oz little fatty hehe. 

Took one of my Tommy to playing with the cat. He was really laughing at the cat when i took this. Made me giggle.


----------



## daniyaaq

I feel really down and sad today. I been through so much I deserve to have some relieve. Nausea has just been constant today no matter what I do. I was kept up by period cramps last night, then couldn’t sleep properly during the day because of nausea, it’s now evening and the cramps are starting again. Why do I have to suffer constantly and how long do I have to go through this. 

i feel like crap and really hate the head of obstetrics and he’s the one I have to see tomorrow. He’s an old white man who is going to be of no help to me, the whole appointment is a waste of time.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Had strong contractions lasting 50 secs 10 mins apart for the last 3 hours that have now tapered off into inconsistent mild pains. I think my body is trying to punish me for something by playing these stupid games


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Sorry you're having such a rough time. Hope your appointment goes well


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> Had strong contractions lasting 50 secs 10 mins apart for the last 3 hours that have now tapered off into inconsistent mild pains. I think my body is trying to punish me for something by playing these stupid games

Hopefully they start up again.


----------



## sadeyedlady

topazicatzbet said:


> Hopefully they start up again.

Ditto :-(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq how are things? I’m so sorry your feeling like this. The end is in sight though lovely.

@Reiko_ctu sending big hugs to you lovely! What a rough ride. How are you feeling today? How’s meadow?

@sadeyedlady how frustrating! I’ve got all crossed they start up again for you. How did your other labours start?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban DS1 spontaneously at 40+7 and DS2 after 2nd sweep at 40+11. Both started with pains identical to yesterday but I've never experienced stop start like this.

Pains are completely gone now.

I cant believe baby Hudson is 3 weeks old. How is that even possible


----------



## Reiko_ctu

daniyaaq said:


> I feel really down and sad today. I been through so much I deserve to have some relieve. Nausea has just been constant today no matter what I do. I was kept up by period cramps last night, then couldn’t sleep properly during the day because of nausea, it’s now evening and the cramps are starting again. Why do I have to suffer constantly and how long do I have to go through this.
> 
> i feel like crap and really hate the head of obstetrics and he’s the one I have to see tomorrow. He’s an old white man who is going to be of no help to me, the whole appointment is a waste of time.

So sorry girl. You really do deserve some relief. I hope you have the most glorious delivery and pp to make up for the crap pregnancy. I truly believe you deserve that. Life just sucks sometimes so bad.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Not feeling too much better over here. Hemorrhage or surgery has delayed my milk so we’re struggling with BF. She’s getting weighed tomorrow. Have topped up with formula today and borrowed a pump to see if I can get things progressing but the last thing I want to do with low iron, c section incision and zero sleep is sit up straight and pump. Hopefully the topping up today is enough to clear some of the jaundice and get her weight acceptable. 

I also still haven’t pooped and my stomach is still huge at 5 days PP. I had one dose of dilaudid in recovery but apparently it can be really constipating. It’s also hard to pee unless my bladder is super full and I doubt I’m getting it all out when it is full. I truly cannot believe how much harder c sections are to recover from. I never had problems peeing or pooping with any of my other deliveries at all. Also this is totally vain but I had a relatively flat stomach before other than a little chub and I’m worried I’ll have a belly now :(

As soon as this section incision heals up a bit we can just nurse side lying in bed and that will give us some more sleep. I can’t turn myself over at the moment to switch sides. I really haven’t slept at all since delivery… maybe 12 hrs in 5 days? And when I go for a nap I wake up after 45 mins and can’t get back to sleep. My boobs are sore all over. 

such a rough PP period. I honest to God would go back and do all that terrible pregnancy again if I could change my birth simply because of the difficult PP (actually getting the surgery wasn’t that bad at all - it’s the just after effects). My mom thinks I damaged my placenta when I ran 45 lb miss 5 across the hospital parking lot for her croup a few weeks ago. Which just makes me feel even worse that I did it to myself. My midwife said it’s unlikely something 3 weeks ago caused it but I still feel really upset about that idea.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m thinking I need to step away from this site as my birth memories are just triggered by discussing it and they are not happy memories. I wish you all the best with your babies ladies. And the births still to come I hope you have no regrets.


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m thinking I need to step away from this site as my birth memories are just triggered by discussing it and they are not happy memories. I wish you all the best with your babies ladies. And the births still to come I hope you have no regrets.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## daniyaaq

Water broke at 10am.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu if it’s causing you to much stress then it’s best to step away but we are here for you if you need us xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady you know they say no.3 is the one that messes about!!! Stop start and then they just arrive! I hope your not left stopping and starting though.

@daniyaaq have you had any contractions????????


----------



## Penguin20

@Reiko_ctu Im so sorry it’s been a struggle with PP this time round, wish you all the best and hopefully speak to you soon when your in a better place and feeling more yourself 

@daniyaaq yay for waters breaking, hopefully the end of the road is in sight for you as it’s been a real tough time 

AFM - 35+3 today, not sure what little man is doing but he’s in my ribs and bladder at the same time and now and again it feels like he drops down below and gives me full on lightening pressure feeling for like 10 seconds. 

hope everyone doing ok and the little babies :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq yay for waters breaking, fx for a smooth birth you deserve it. 

@Penguin20 those last few weeks are so uncomfortable. 

@Reiko_ctu hope you feel better soon


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Oh my god how exciting!!

As for me, I lost my mucus plug. I know it doesn't mean much but its nice to think I'm moving in the right direction


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady thats a good sign though right seeing as your close to the finish line! Contractions and mucus plug are all good. Hopefully not much longer! Hang in there!!!!

@Penguin20 oooo that pressure!! Sure is sharp!!! I think Hudson would lay on a nerve as I’d get lightening pains down my left leg! Ouchy! Hope your week is still going ok with DD at home


----------



## daniyaaq

As I was saying, my water started to leak 10:15am. I put on liner which filled very quickly. So I showered and put on a pad, called the hospital and they told me to come for a check. Got to hospital about 11am. I was having tightenings but nothing stronger than what I been having all along. After trace and confirmation it was waters they sent me home to watch out for labour. Was told regardless of progress to come back 4am and if no progress will be put on drip. Got back home about 2pm.

I just hung around with my grandmother. Girls got home about 4, I had another shower and went to play in backyard with DD2. Got real strong contractions about 5:30. They were 10 minutes apart lasting about 30 seconds or less. Since I had sleepless night before I thought best I get a nap in but first called the hospital to ask if ok for me to take Panadeine forte. Had a contraction on phone so she told me to come in, this was 6pm.

I got annoyed and sat on sitting room, still got contractions 10 minutes apart but started to feel longer so 6:20ish got DP and headed to hospital.

First ops - 6:35

honestly just as we got to car park contractions literally became 2 minutes apart, they had to meet me halfway with wheelchair. Got to room and they were back to back, needed a Covid screen but soon as she got close to me I vomited, after vomiting I said I got pressure, got on knees against bed and 4 contractions later baby was born at 7pm.

made it to hospital with only 25 minutes left. He definitely did not disappoint. I never did get my panadeine forte. He latched on super quick, we made it home by midnight.


----------



## daniyaaq

Will post pics in morning gotta get some sleeo


----------



## sil

@daniyaaq wow what a story! So glad you made it to hospital in time and everyone is happy and healthy. Can’t wait to see pics. Congrats!!!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Wow what a story. So happy for you. Well done!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq amazing!!!! Massive congratulations Mumma!!!! Can’t wait to see some pictures of your beautiful boy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow congratulations @daniyaaq. Looking forward to pics. So glad you had a good birth.


----------



## playgirl666

Congratulations @daniyaaq x


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq congratulations and what a story, can’t wait to see pictures.. hope you get lots of rest 

@Mummy2Corban the lightening feeling can really take your breath away,
DD been very well behaved and I got the rest of the week off with DH so we are taken DD out for couple days trips out as a last treat before baby arrives.
Hope you and Hudson are doing ok, can’t believe how quick time is flying 

@sadeyedlady Hopefully not long left for you :)


----------



## sil

36 weeks today. Passed the non stress test no problem. Baby is weighing in on growth scan at 5 lb 12 oz which they are happy with. My next growth scan and test are in 7 days. I finally feel like the end is approaching! I had DS1 at 38 weeks and DS2 at 37 weeks so if she’s anything like her brothers it won’t be long! Or she might be more like her sister who tortured me and came at 39+6 haha! I don’t mind her baking a little longer if it helps her grow to a good size.


----------



## Penguin20

@sil what a lovely scan picture and happy 36 weeks, glad everything went ok at the scan and she growing perfectly. I have my 36 week scan on Monday bit nervous for some reason but hopefully everything be how it should :) 
We are nearly there lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil that’s not a bad weight for 36 weeks?? I wonder when she will arrive? For me after the 1st few I’ve always expected to be late and have been but having a mix bag of when they have arrived must be a bit frustrating! Hopefully she cooks aslong as she needs too! Not long though lovely. Did you say you’ve got them weekly now? Lovely scan!

@Penguin20 sounds like you’ve a lovely few days planned. We still have the cough/cold hanging on, a sickness bug and conjunctivitis so we are going no where!!!!!! Hope all goes well with your scan on Monday


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 can you believe we have 3 week olds!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sil glad the scan went well.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@sil Beautiful scan photo and what a lovely weight at 36 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady how are you doing?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Still pregnant lol. Midwife appointment tomorrow and hopefully sweep next week. Baby can hang on on there a little while longer. DS2 vomited all over babys cot this morning so everything in the washing machine! How are you and baby Hudson?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady oh no!!! We’ve got a sickness bug too! Yes stay put a bit longer baby! Hope the midwife goes on tomorrow. The cough/cold everyone has I’ve now got…. Spent the night shivering or sweating. Hoping my milk is enough to stop Hudson getting it! I can’t wait for everyone to not be poorly! Been a month of everyone being ill!!!! 

@daniyaaq hows you and your new little guy?


----------



## playgirl666

@Mummy2Corban I no, its crazy! How's ur little man doing? Here's a new pic of raiden in his pram x


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban honestly still recovering. Physically I’ve recovered well, up on my feet already but psychologically that labour was far too quick, I’m still processing it. 

the after pains are awful. Little man spent first 24hours cluster feeding which didn’t help. 

I’m so glad to not be pregnant though, first full day of being nausea free


----------



## daniyaaq

Baby Amasha Ace, born 5lb 15oz. He was actually smaller than the 37 week scan estimates.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> Baby Amasha Ace, born 5lb 15oz. He was actually smaller than the 37 week scan estimates.
> 
> View attachment 1103305

Oh my god he is so beautiful and tiny! What size clothes do you have him in?


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban You've had an awful run of it. I think covid has suppressed all the kids immune systems and now they're back at school its seems like all these colds/bugs are just impossible to shift!


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Oh my god he is so beautiful and tiny! What size clothes do you have him in?

He’s in tiny baby clothes. To think I was beginning to worry as I don’t actually have any newborn size, think he’ll be in tiny baby for some time, he’s very short too.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> He’s in tiny baby clothes. To think I was beginning to worry as I don’t actually have any newborn size, think he’ll be in tiny baby for some time, he’s very short too.

Hes just fab. I didnt even buy newborn clothes, just 0 - 3 as my other 2 boys were 9+ lbs


----------



## topazicatzbet

@daniyaaq he is so cute and tiny. And yay for not feeling sick.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Are you calling him Ace or Amasha? Never heard of that name before and its beautiful


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> @daniyaaq Are you calling him Ace or Amasha? Never heard of that name before and its beautiful

The last 24 hours he’s been called both pretty much 50/50. But I think I’m going to mostly call him Amasha


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have just been discharged by the midwife and little man is now 8lb 7oz at 10 days old. So 11oz in 5 days. Super boobie juice.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq what a beautiful boy and so tiny too! I’m so glad that your nausea has gone! Awesome news. Lovely name too! Oh god the after pains are absolutely horrendous and you can’t do anything about them but just ride them out. Hopefully they won’t last too long. 

@sadeyedlady i really think your right! My 2 year old picks up everything because his been at home so much with the others. An a simple cold really sucks! I’m hoping we don’t get anything around Christmas!

@topazicatzbet what a beaut! Well done for being discharged. Hudson dropped to 9lb 2oz at day 5 and was back at 10lb 5oz at 15 days old. Good old boobs! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban how do you have a 3 week old baby already? Time goes by so quick once they are born.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq i know! It goes far to quickly! That’s why I don’t mind the last stretch of pregnancy because once they are born it just fly’s by!


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq He is so tiny and cute, congrats again and glad the sick feeling has gone 

@topazicatzbet yay for being discharge and what a good size, amazing how quick some can put on the weight 

@playgirl666 He's so cute 

@Mummy2Corban Sorry that everyone still feeling rubbish, hopefully it goes soon and stays away for Christmas 

Nothing new from me, spent the day out with DH and DD which was lovely and got another day planned out tomorrow, the pressure and lightening feeling down below is so random and when in public have to try keep the swearing to limits but it really does hurt when he proper puts pressure on lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 hahaha! You can definitely swear with those pains!!!! I swore quite often!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I managed to avoid most of those pains as my little dude wouldn't engage.


----------



## Penguin20

Haha, I never had it with my DD but this time it happens randomly everyday nearly dropped my phone and drink an hour ago as was painful lol, my midwife last week said he was 2/5 engaged but can pop in and out maybe that’s what he doing

Any plans for the weekend ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Penguin20 said:


> Haha, I never had it with my DD but this time it happens randomly everyday nearly dropped my phone and drink an hour ago as was painful lol, my midwife last week said he was 2/5 engaged but can pop in and out maybe that’s what he doing
> 
> Any plans for the weekend ?


We are venturing out for the first time to the pub across the road for an all you can eat breakfast then will take the kids trick or treating.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 when I used to get up during the night I’d be so uncomfortable and that makes me wonder if me going from laying down to standing would make him move?! Ouch! It’s very painful! 

fingers crossed everyone is better! DH is working Saturday morning and we are invited to a Halloween party Saturday but I’m
Unsure if we will go seeing as we are a germ factory! Cooper has a party on Sunday and then we had planned on trick or treating. So
Hopefully we can do that.

what about you?

@topazicatzbet breakfast sounds lovely! Hopefully your first trip out is a success!


----------



## ciz

daniyaaq said:


> Baby Amasha Ace, born 5lb 15oz. He was actually smaller than the 37 week scan estimates.
> 
> View attachment 1103305

Awww so gorgeous well done mumma


----------



## Penguin20

@topazicatzbet oo sounds lovely, hope all goes smoothly for the first venture out 

@Mummy2Corban aww hopefully by the weekend most will feel more like themselves and you can go to the party, sounds like a fun weekend though, hope all goes to plan.

As we been out today and going out again tomorrow, most likely a quiet weekend save the pennies and chill out then just trick n treating on Sunday which is always fun :) love seeing DD face when she knocks on the door


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @daniyaaq what a Birth story wow.


----------



## daniyaaq

I feel like such an ungrateful person. My body feels fully recovered, bleeding has slowed right down to where I’m mainly using liner, and milk is coming in. We barely into day 2 BUT my brain is still processing that my water has broken. Is that weird? At what point do I seek medical help? Last night I couldn’t sleep, I would doze off and wake up few minutes later in a panic because I’ve forgotten baby is here, then I would worry and have to feel or hear him breathing


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> I feel like such an ungrateful person. My body feels fully recovered, bleeding has slowed right down to where I’m mainly using liner, and milk is coming in. We barely into day 2 BUT my brain is still processing that my water has broken. Is that weird? At what point do I seek medical help? Last night I couldn’t sleep, I would doze off and wake up few minutes later in a panic because I’ve forgotten baby is here, then I would worry and have to feel or hear him breathing

I think that's normal. You're body has had a very traumatic experience and is probably still processing what has happened. Is there anyone you could talk to about it?


----------



## sadeyedlady

Anybody else on baby watch? Going to ask for a cervical check today at my mw appointment. Maybe her poking around in there will get things going. Won't be getting sweep until next week


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> Anybody else on baby watch? Going to ask for a cervical check today at my mw appointment. Maybe her poking around in there will get things going. Won't be getting sweep until next week

Fx it won't be long now for you.


----------



## sadeyedlady

topazicatzbet said:


> Fx it won't be long now for you.

Thanks. These stop start contractions over the last few days are driving me crazy lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady do you think she will check your cervix? I can’t imagine how frustrating the stop start contractions must be like!!!! You know you’ve not got much longer. Hopefully you won’t make your sweep but at least you know ones gonna happen soon! Come on baby!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady do you think she will check your cervix? I can’t imagine how frustrating the stop start contractions must be like!!!! You know you’ve not got much longer. Hopefully you won’t make your sweep but at least you know ones gonna happen soon! Come on baby!

I doubt they will to be honest. Im in Ireland and they don't like going near your cervix unnecessarily (which I completely understand). If they say no its no big deal really


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady they are the same around we’re I live (Norfolk) they won’t sweep you until after 40 weeks unless advised by a dr for a good reason. What time is your appointment?


----------



## playgirl666

This gorgeous boy now weighs 8ib 9! X


----------



## sadeyedlady

Can't believe it but after telling midwife about tightenings and losing plug I was offered a sweep! 

Had sweep at 4.30. She said I am 2 cm dilated but not effaced. She thinks sweep will be successful as my cervix was very "stretchy". Anybody know what that means?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady no way! That’s a whole lot amazing! How are you feeling??? Hmmm… I’m unsure maybe that she could stretch it more than 2cm?? Exciting though! I have all crossed something happens in the next few days!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@playgirl666 lovely little boy!


----------



## sadeyedlady

@Mummy2Corban Feeling crampy since but I think that's quite normal after a sweep. Dont think anything will happen anytime soon to be honest.

@playgirl666 Hes just beautiful


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fx @sadeyedlady. Great that they did a sweep.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady I have all crossed. If not hopefully the next one will seeing as it will be your 2nd one!


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady so great they did a sweep. Hopefully not long now.


----------



## daniyaaq

Midwife came today, baby lost only shot 7% otherwise all good. Get another visit Tuesday. Milk is coming in too


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Thats great news. How is he feeding for you?

Afm got some pains around 8 for an hour or 2 but they died off. On the plus side I slept like a baby last night. First time in months.

Have to venture out today to get sweets for trick or treaters tomorrow. Hope we didn't leave it too late and there's still stuff left in the shops.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Just had a bloody show. No pains though


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> Just had a bloody show. No pains though

That’s a good sign right.


----------



## sadeyedlady

daniyaaq said:


> That’s a good sign right.

Hopefully. It could just be the after effects of the sweep though. Not too pushed on having a Halloween baby lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> Just had a bloody show. No pains though

Happy due date. Come on baby let's get this show on the road. 

Zac is so much more interactive now. We had smiles today. Ds3 is full of cold again and won't stop kissing him so I'm sure he is gonna be full of snot soon. 

I'm really not impressed with the job they did stitching me up this time. The edges over lap so much that it's gonna take forever to fully heal and will be so uneven and lumpy. I ve been dressing it myself to avoid any infection.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sadeyedlady didn’t realise it was due date day for you. Baby better get a move on.


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies… did any of you experience discomfort where I’m pointing in my photo? I think maybe it’s stretching as she’s dropped but I’m finding it difficult to just walk without discomfort there


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> Hey ladies… did any of you experience discomfort where I’m pointing in my photo? I think maybe it’s stretching as she’s dropped but I’m finding it difficult to just walk without discomfort there
> View attachment 1103339


Think I had discomfort in several different places depending on where he was laying. You could always contact maternity assessment for reassurance. 

I ve just got home from the hospital. My incision is infected so I'm now on antibiotics 4 times a day.


----------



## sadeyedlady

@topazicatzbet Aw no thats just awful. Did they give you anything for pain relief?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> @topazicatzbet Aw no thats just awful. Did they give you anything for pain relief?

Thankfully it's not too painful just a bit stingy. I'm just taking ibruphen. I caught it early as I know what to look out for so hopefully it should clear up quickly.


----------



## sadeyedlady

topazicatzbet said:


> Thankfully it's not too painful just a bit stingy. I'm just taking ibruphen. I caught it early as I know what to look out for so hopefully it should clear up quickly.

I'm so sorry. Thats the last thing you need. Well done for spotting it early. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sadeyedlady 
Happy due date hon. Sorry about the start stop contractions. Really hope the sweep has done the trick. Hopefully not long now. 
Looking forward to the next set of babies to be born then it will be the December groups turn. Crazy how hast there pregnancies have gibe. Can't believe they all only have a few weeks left. 


My cousin had her baby on Friday morning. Her induction failed so she had to have a emergency c section and was put to sleep. 
She was nearly 2 weeks over due and baby was a very healthy 8lb 15oz. She's called her Florence. 


Having troubles getting Harley to sleep tonight. He's been feeding at 1:30am then sleeping through untill 6am which is amazing but fed him at 1:30am like normol then the clocks went back so not sure if it's down to that but finding it hard to settle him. 

His colic is so much better now and he's feeding so much better. 
He's officially 8 weeks old and it's flown. 
Definitely finding things much better now. 
I still have him in a moses basket and he still has a bit more room to grow. 
I had to stop swaddling him because he kept getting his arms lose and getting cold. So I have him In a little grow bag thing which is lovely and warm. He's been so much better since putting him in that.


----------



## daniyaaq

My milk come in, My boobs hurt so much, it’s been so long I actually don’t know what to do to help relieve some of the pain. Coincidentally the day my milk comes in he decides to do longer stretches of sleep


----------



## Penguin20

@sadeyedlady fingers crossed the sweep does something for you :) 

@Suggerhoney Sorry Harley was trouble getting to sleep hopefully it was just a bad night with the clock change but glad the colic has eased 

@daniyaaq Ouch, hope the boob pain settle soon 

AFM- I’m 36 weeks today… YAY and I have my 36 week scan tomorrow so hopefully all goes well.
Got a few jobs done too ready for baby and had a great few days with DD and DH and I’m excited to take her trick or treating tonight :) 
Off topic but only thing stressing me out is we got a leak in our airing cupboard for over a week now and still got another week before they will get a plumber out so keep getting paranoid the leak going to get really bad or ill come home to a flooded airing cupboard.. wish I was more relaxed like the DH who sees it as we reported it so landlord issue now. 

Hope all ladies and babies doing well and for all November due date ladies our time is coming, so excited :D


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Thats great news your milk has come in. Im clueless as to what helps with the pain sorry. Did you have a look at the breastfeeding forum on bnb?

@Penguin20 Congrats on 36 weeks! Not long now, hopefully the next few weeks fly by for you.

Don't think the sweep was successful. I think i should be in labour already if it worked.


----------



## daniyaaq

Happy due date month for November ladies. It’s almost time now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Trick or treat.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Trick or treat.
> 
> View attachment 1103357
> View attachment 1103358

Cute pumpkin


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq the boob pain is awful when the milk comes in. Mine were so so sore and throbbed. They gave me pain killers which helped a bit. But I did read putting cabbage leaves in ure bra helps and also cold compresses. I was still in hospital when mine came in on day 3 so I cudnt try those things unfortunately. Are u breast feeding? If not then the pain should ease in about 2 days.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney yes I’m breastfeeding so do get a bit of relief when Bub feeds. I didn’t want to express at the risk of oversupply but last night I caved I couldn’t sleep so expressed a little.

just had my first Covid shot too, eeek


----------



## sadeyedlady

@daniyaaq Congrats on your vaccine! Baby will get some of those lovely antibodies through your milk.

Things are kicking off with me i think. Painful contractions coming every 10 mins for the last 2 hours. Hopefully they start to get closer together


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady are you still contracting??? I hope so! I hope this is it for you! If it is Goodluck lovely!

@daniyaaq milk coming in is tough! Big milky boobs! Not much to relieve it really apart from feeding baby, hopefully all settles in the next few days for you.

@topazicatzbet super cute pumpkin! Sorry you’ve got an infection. It’s a good job you know what your looking at! How was breakfast?

@Penguin20 it’s November! DD month! Let us know how your scan goes. Did DD enjoy trick or treating?

so it’s back to school today and my first morning school run (DH done them all when he was off I just done an odd pick up) wish me luck getting 6 ready, fed and dressed by 8.30! Haha!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sadeyedlady are you still contracting??? I hope so! I hope this is it for you! If it is Goodluck lovely!
> 
> @daniyaaq milk coming in is tough! Big milky boobs! Not much to relieve it really apart from feeding baby, hopefully all settles in the next few days for you.
> 
> @topazicatzbet super cute pumpkin! Sorry you’ve got an infection. It’s a good job you know what your looking at! How was breakfast?
> 
> @Penguin20 it’s November! DD month! Let us know how your scan goes. Did DD enjoy trick or treating?
> 
> so it’s back to school today and my first morning school run (DH done them all when he was off I just done an odd pick up) wish me luck getting 6 ready, fed and dressed by 8.30! Haha!

@Mummy2Corban i dont know how you do it. I can barely get my 2 out the door on time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sadeyedlady good luck. I hope everything goes smoothly. 

@Mummy2Corban good luck getting them all ready. Only my eldest goes back today. Tom will be getting everyone ready but dh is around every morning to help (he usually doesn't do much though). It does mean I don't have to take zac on the morning school run though. 

Breakfast was lovely but very busy think everyone was treating the kids like us. 
Tom we have to venture into Leeds to register little man. 

Antibiotics already seem to have sorted the infection and my wound looks to be drying up. It's not pulling as much anymore so glad I caught it early and they were really good at the hospital. 

Happy due date month to our Nov ladies.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Contractions have stalled and are now every 20 mins. Had some bloody mucus earlier but everything seems to be slowing down now. So disappointed.


----------



## sadeyedlady

I've crawled into bed feeling sorry for myself. Should I get up and move about to see if things pick back up or stay in bed?

When they do come they're horrendously sore


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadeyedlady said:


> I've crawled into bed feeling sorry for myself. Should I get up and move about to see if things pick back up or stay in bed?
> 
> When they do come they're horrendously sore

I think they recommend staying active.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I did it! I got everyone to school on time!!! Feel like I’m winning! Hahaha! Feeding Hudson and I’m hoping he will nod off so I can do a spot of cleaning then I can chill with my 2 little guys!

@sadeyedlady oh hun! I’m so sorry! This could still be it though… your now over so it’s possible your just warming up. I guess it depends on how tired you are? With Hudson I went and laid in bed for a bit then just sat on the sofa and it all still happened. I’d say if your tired go back to bed for a bit as you’ll be exhausted of you do go into labour.

@topazicatzbet glad to hear the scar looks as though it’s already on the mend. Our registry office changed locations and it turned out it’s now only down the road so DH went the other day. Exciting stuff getting them registered! All official!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodmorning ladies xx


----------



## daniyaaq

sadeyedlady said:


> I've crawled into bed feeling sorry for myself. Should I get up and move about to see if things pick back up or stay in bed?
> 
> When they do come they're horrendously sore

Keep active. When I had baby, I was having very mild tightening every 30 minutes. I decided to stay active, just walking around my yard that started labour I think.


----------



## daniyaaq

Speaking of registering them I haven’t even looked at the paperwork but I know if I don’t get to it soon there’s a good chance I’ll forget. Might try get to it soon. 

My grandmother has officially declared her job done and is leaving us Friday. I’m rushing mentally to think of things I might find easier to do this week while she’s here, and I can quickly leave baby home with her.


----------



## sil

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me coming for a moan. I'm just exhausted and needed to vent somewhere. 

I'll be 37 weeks pregnant on Wednesday, and this past week has just been horrible. A few days ago DS2 came down with cough, stuffy nose, etc. He's been out of sorts for 4-5 days and now that he's finally feeling better, DS1 has come down with it but worse. Halloween night he starts coughing and stuffy nose. He then starts shaking and says he feels like he might throw up. He bawls and is devastated to miss trick or treating because of not feeling well but he couldn't go out. Now I have him home with a 102 degree fever and nonstop coughing. 

I'm absolutely terrified of catching whatever this bug is and then either going into labor sick or bringing home a newborn to this. My first and second born were born at 37 and 38 weeks so I feel like labor could be any time really and I just am so afraid to get sick right now.

On top of that, DH's grandfather went into the hospital last week and it looks like he is having some major heart issues. He's going into heart surgery today and they aren't sure how good things are looking because they are having a hard time stabilizing his blood pressure before going in etc - he is not young (past 90) but is close to everyone, including the kids, and the family is having a really hard time with this.

As if it couldn't get any worse, DH's mom had mammogram results come back poorly and she just had a surgery 5 days ago to remove some breast tissue to analyze for cancer. Everyone is so shaken up and scared and she is sore and not feeling well.

I just feel so overwhelmed and afraid of everything right now. At this point I am hoping this baby just stays in and cooks for another 3 weeks because I'm not feeling ready to bring her into the world right now ontop of everything else going on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@sil rant away. Sorry everyone is ill. Have they been tested for covid? 

I hope baby stays put a bit longer I know how you feel as I just wanted zac to stay put until we all recovered. Now ds3 is full of cold and I feel snotty and poor zac has started to sound snotty too. Bad time of the year to have a baby.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil sending you lots and lots of hugs. I hope everyone recovers in time. I caught a cold the day before I had my DD1 so her first 2 weeks of life she was battling a cold too. So I’m sure your little girl would do great too.


----------



## ciz

Little update from me - had scan today to check baby was growing ok. Glad to report she is. Rough weight is 7lb 7oz she was 5lb 8oz 2 weeks ago. All her body measurements she’s hitting at 40week so she ahead now. Very low. Back on midwife led care for now unless something of concern happens or I want epidural haha.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Baby no name arrived at 12.50 weighing 9lbs 5oz. Went from 2cm to pushing in 1 hour. Hes doing just great and we're back home.

Whos next?????


----------



## sadeyedlady




----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow congratulations @sadeyedlady. What a good weight and so cute.


----------



## daniyaaq

Congratulations @sadeyedlady


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww massive congratulations @sadeyedlady he is so cute. What a great weight and supper fast dilating u go girl. 
When u said Ure contractions had settled to 20 mins apart and u had some mukasy blood I was gonna write that's what happend with my 3re and mine and DHs 1st baby together. 
Had contractions then they settled. Then I had the blood then a few hours later contractions were back and closer together. 
So happy baby is here. 



It's November ladies so Ure next.

@sil 
Oh hon I'm so sorry everyone is so poorly. 
I had a horrible cold on the morning I was induced with dd. Terrible sore throat and everything but she didn't catch it. 
But after I had Harley and came home my 18 year old had a terrible cold and it went around the whole house including Harley. He mainly had a really stuffy nose and had a bit of a Caugh but thankfully was OK after a few days. 
It's horrible worrying about illnesses. 

I hope baby stays put for a few more weeks so ure all cold free. 
Thinking of you. 


@ciz 
Cud be any day hon. 

Totally on baby watch now. 
Remember @Skye75 is having her baby in about 3 weeks too. 
So still a few of you to go. 
Hope everyone keeps coming back here even after all babies are born. 
Be nice to stay in touch and see how how all the babies are doing. 

Ooow I spoke with catmum and she says she misses all u ladies loads.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban he is adorable hon. 

Harley turns 2 months old on Friday I can't believe how fast that has gone. 
His colic is so much better now and he's sleeping a bit longer at night now too. 
Be was feeding at 8pm 12am 3am then 6am but he now has his last night feed feed at 1:30am and sleeps till 6am then has another feed and goes back to sleep again. 
Feeding has become enjoyable again now the colic has settled. He still gets it a tiny but but not bad at all. 
We tried everything even doctor brown bottles which he hated. 
In the end we tried tommee tippee colic bottles with the tube and be loves them and they have helped so much. 
He just didn't get on with the teat with Dr brown. Think he likes the tommee tippee ones because there boob shaped..
Wish I cud give him my own milk but cudnt becuase of my anti rejection medication. So he has to have formula. 
Do wish I cud of BF him tho. 

Think the mini pill is causing me to have headaches and also I keep spotting on and off. I haven't had a propper bleed at all since giving birth only a very light bleed at 6 weeks post partrum. 
When I was on the mini pill after Tommy I was having 2 periods a month. Not sure when that started tho. 
I've been on the pill for just over a month now. 
Hoping I have some sort of bleeding becuase I'm gonna panic I'm going through peri menopause if I don't get anything..
And as u all know I wud really love to have one more baby. 
I'm gonna give it a bit more time. 
Even tho bleeding twice a month is no fun I wud rather that than not bleeding at all.


----------



## Skye75

Induction date at this stage is the 22nd November @38+5 :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sadeyedlady amazing! Congratulations girl! He is a beaut and a lovely weight too!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@ciz glad all is looking ok! Hopefully smooth sailing until baby arrives! Not long!

@sil big hugs lovely! I was worried about having an awful cough/cold during labour as DH and all my boys were really poorly with one leading up to delivery. I had a slight cold but pretty much got away with it. Since Hudson arrived the boys cough/cold has kept looping round, we’ve had a sickness bug and 2 of my boys have had conjunctivitis. Hudson has been a little snotty but has been ok. My health visitor was insistent that a mother’s immune system and babies immune system is pretty good after delivery so she said not to stress to much! Hopefully all works out ok lovely. How is DH grandfather? Sorry about DH mum too. What a worry for you all. Big hugs lovely x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq how are you feeling? Have your boobs settled down yet?


----------



## daniyaaq

@Skye75 how is the countdown when you have a date already? I can’t tell if it would make me more anxious or what?

My boobs have settled. Baby had another midwife visit, we have gained and gone above birth weight. He’s 6.21lb now. We have been discharged but will get 1 visit from maternal child health nurse.


----------



## Penguin20

@sadeyedlady Congratulations :)

@sil Hope your doing ok and sorry you have a lot going on right now, hope things start looking up for you 

@Suggerhoney Can’t believe 2 months nearly already 

@Mummy2Corban He’s such a cutie 

AFM - had 36 weeks scan yesterday all went as well as it could, baby weighing in at 6lb 3oz the moment and she said her guess would be 7lb 7oz to 8lb at full term, we shall see :) 
Had new midwife today she was lovely and nice but she didn’t make me feel reassured if that makes sense, normally my appointments are 30/40 minutes long but this time it was only 15 minutes so felt quick but she said everything looked ok but now I don’t see her till I’m 41 weeks, only appointment I have left before full term is a doctor appointment at 38 weeks


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 on the home run now. How are you doing with it all. I feel like soon as I hit 36 I became so impatient.

as for us well I’m sad, it’s becoming very clear Amasha does not enjoy co sleeping. He has good quality long stretches of sleep during the day on his own but he’s unsettled when lm in bed with him. Kinda really bummed.


----------



## Skye75

@daniyaaq I'm pretty cool with it (for now, I'm sure closer I'm going to get a bit nervous!) 
Huge congratulations on your lo!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 how big was your DD? Sounds like a nice size baby but who knows! You think I was measuring my weeks but inside my tummy lerked a beast! Hahaha! Sorry you felt rushed at your appointment. I felt all my appointments were rushed and with a different midwife. 

@daniyaaq i mean it’s great that he sleeps so well but I think I would feel the same if mine didn’t seem to settle co sleeping.


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq I’m doing ok but I am getting impatient already and I’m in so much pain down there if I walk more than 15 minutes, have to keep stopping and my heartburn is constant now.. I keep thinking anything from 37 weeks I would be ok with lol.
Sorry that he’s not keen on co sleeping, sounds like an independent little man.

@Mummy2Corban my DD was 7lb 13oz and a half, but all through that pregnancy I had growth scans as they kept saying she was going to be tiny as my bump was soo small but turns out she was hiding and was a decent size. Haha your little man was bigger than I think we all expected as you had such a perfect bump.
It’s a shame we all been made to feel rushed this time round, I understand with covid but still being pregnant is a worrying time.
I also got a call from the hospital who booked me in for an induction for when I’m 41 + 4 days apparently they book them in early now to make sure no last minute bookings, hopefully I go before then


----------



## sil

Thank you everyone for the support. I really appreciate it

We did get a covid test and thankfully it came back negative. DS2 has bounced back and is back in school, but DS1 is still coughing nonstop all day and night and is home again today - day 4 of being ill. Somehow I have so far managed to avoid catching this, knock on wood - but maybe I will get lucky?

DH's grandfather is still in the hospital. He did have a successful heart surgery but isn't regulating his blood pressure well and things are really up and down.

My mother in law's results came back, and she has breast cancer and it is also in her lymph nodes. That means next week they're going to hold surgery on her to remove the cancer and go in through her breast all the way up to her neck. She will also be getting radiation. Thankfully the prognosis for this cancer is good, but I feel awful for her as it's so much to go through and she is terrified. 

On top of this, she was our plan for childcare when going into labor and she will be completely out of commission. Unless if I have this baby somehow within the next 5 days or so, child-care is out the window. I have no idea what to do. I might be lucky enough to nab a neighbor for a few hours as she is born but if things happen overnight or at weird hours I really have 0 plan. There's a very real chance I might have to give birth alone if it comes down to it and I'm terrified.

I went from hoping this baby stays in cooking a long time to just wanting her out ASAP.

I have my growth scan and non stress test today in an hour so I'll ask the obgyn then about possibility for induction. Maybe if I can secure a specific date we can hire out help or I can get my own mom to make a trip down and watch the kids for us. 

Feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Thank you everyone for the support. I really appreciate it
> 
> We did get a covid test and thankfully it came back negative. DS2 has bounced back and is back in school, but DS1 is still coughing nonstop all day and night and is home again today - day 4 of being ill. Somehow I have so far managed to avoid catching this, knock on wood - but maybe I will get lucky?
> 
> DH's grandfather is still in the hospital. He did have a successful heart surgery but isn't regulating his blood pressure well and things are really up and down.
> 
> My mother in law's results came back, and she has breast cancer and it is also in her lymph nodes. That means next week they're going to hold surgery on her to remove the cancer and go in through her breast all the way up to her neck. She will also be getting radiation. Thankfully the prognosis for this cancer is good, but I feel awful for her as it's so much to go through and she is terrified.
> 
> On top of this, she was our plan for childcare when going into labor and she will be completely out of commission. Unless if I have this baby somehow within the next 5 days or so, child-care is out the window. I have no idea what to do. I might be lucky enough to nab a neighbor for a few hours as she is born but if things happen overnight or at weird hours I really have 0 plan. There's a very real chance I might have to give birth alone if it comes down to it and I'm terrified.
> 
> I went from hoping this baby stays in cooking a long time to just wanting her out ASAP.
> 
> I have my growth scan and non stress test today in an hour so I'll ask the obgyn then about possibility for induction. Maybe if I can secure a specific date we can hire out help or I can get my own mom to make a trip down and watch the kids for us.
> 
> Feeling overwhelmed.

:hug:that sounds very overwhelming. I hope you can get something sorted for child care.


----------



## Penguin20

@sil I’m soo sorry your going through all this at the moment and really hope things start to smooth out and it becomes easier for you, hopefully they will consider induction to help you out


----------



## playgirl666

How is raiden a month old today! He's 8ib 9 now, hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil really hope you find that certainty and they agree to induction. Wishing your MIL the best with treatment.


----------



## sil

Well, on the bright side baby continues to grow well and is healthy. On the down side, that means no induction.


----------



## ciz

Day off being 39 weeks and lost a bit of plug tonight and toilet trips increased… here’s hoping we’re getting close (not that I’m loving the idea of pain that awaits haha)


----------



## daniyaaq

ciz said:


> Day off being 39 weeks and lost a bit of plug tonight and toilet trips increased… here’s hoping we’re getting close (not that I’m loving the idea of pain that awaits haha)

Haha that pain, you just got to get to the other side of it. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

We took zac to get some pics done today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Oh hon so much to deal with my heart goes out to you. :hug:
Beautiful scan photo. Loving her chubby cheeks and so glad she continued to gain. How much are they saying she weighs now hon?
My neighbour had her growth scan today and there concerned her baby is too small. She's 33 weeks tomorrow and baby is 3lb 4oz. I don't think that sounds that bad but apparently there saying its underweight.
Hopefully she will be a Good size when born and your little one too. 
Sorry no induction and the child care worry so much on ure plait hon. Hugs to you. 

@daniyaaq 
Awww so glad he is gaining so well hon. Not sure how much he was at birth but glad he has gone over his birth weight. He will keep gaining now. 

@Penguin20 
Not long now hon hopefully. Sounds like baby will be a good size too.

@ciz 
Eeeek hope its the start of things for you 

@Mummy2Corban 
How u doing sweetheart. That photo u posted on Facebook was so so cute. Probably said that already but its just the most adorable pic of all ure beautiful children. 
What are there ages hon? 

AFM
Still doing good here. Harley went from 1am to 7am the other night which was amazing. But had a bit of a rough night last night. Not sure if he has a cold. My eldest has a terrible cold so it's bound to gp through the whole house but I guess it's the time of year it is. 
My knees keep giving me jip because of the cold weather. 
Managed to get all my housework done today so at least that's out the way now. 

I found the hat they gave me when Harley was born and it still fits him. How is that possible at 2 months old. His head hasn't grown.
He is still a little dot even tho he is 2 months old. We are still in first size and waiting for him to get bigger so he can be out in 0-3. 
He has definitely gotten fatter but not much longer. I still have him in a mozes basket. Will be moving into a cot in a few weeks as soon as he grows out of the moses basket. 

Was hoping he wud be smiling by now but he tries. Hopefully I will get all the smiles soon. He has started cooing which is just adorable. 

Think that's pretty much everything. 
Still waiting to have a period. 
I'm having to wear a pad all the time because I keep getting lots of watery cm but it has a brown tinge and I keep spotting but no actual propper bleeding yet. 
My neighbours DH was like Ure Probably going through menopause which really pissed me off. 
Just had a baby so can't be that. My DH said I can stop the pill just to put my mind at rest to see if my cycle returns but I'm too scared to stop it now.
Maybe my body is still getting used to the pill. 
I don't know :shrug:

I'll give it more time and hopefully will have a period soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope I didn't miss anyone <3


----------



## Penguin20

@sil sorry about the induction but glad baby doing ok, lovely scan picture

@Suggerhoney Hopefully your body sorts itself out and you get a period soon, our bodies can be so difficult men have it lucky lol

@topazicatzbet aww look at him, so cute

@ciz ooo exciting.. hopefully any day now :D

AFM - I’m in so much pain down below.. not sure if it a pulled muscle still or where he’s been in and out of being engaged and bruised me but hurts to walk so I waddle lol and sitting upright too long hurts to.
The good news is today was my last day at work and I’m now officially on maternity leave wooooo
Just a quick question, when you went from 1 to 2 kids or even 2 to 3, did your older one act up because of it? My DD has been acting quite naughty this week and just constant attitude.. I completely understand she been an only child for 6 years and this is a big change for her and we had chats with her and read books with her getting her ready the best we can and we know she very excited to be a big sister but her attitude definitely turned up this week and was wondering if anyone had the same


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 i have similar age gap between all of my kids and yes they definitely have a different attitude and act up. My DD2 had been an absolute nightmare all throughout pregnancy and it’s only a bit better now with baby here.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Penguin20 yay for starting mat leave.


----------



## ciz

All Tuesdays happenings disappeared. Nothing to report here. She must be happy and snug in there


----------



## daniyaaq

Due date pic


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> All Tuesdays happenings disappeared. Nothing to report here. She must be happy and snug in there


Oh no. Hopefully not too much longer



daniyaaq said:


> Due date pic
> 
> View attachment 1103493

Are you getting used to having a boy?


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Oh no. Hopefully not too much longer
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting used to having a boy?

Haha not quite. I’m slowly getting used to having a newborn, it’s been over 5 years. The boy part will follow I’m sure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq he is such a cutie. Has he peed on you yet lol. I've been peed on loads that's the joy of having a boy. How are u finding life with a newborn again? 

There's 7 years between my dd and Tommy and I found the new born stage so hard. 

Not too bad with Harley-Oliver tho. Apart from the colic but that's so much better now.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> @daniyaaq he is such a cutie. Has he peed on you yet lol. I've been peed on loads that's the joy of having a boy. How are u finding life with a newborn again?
> 
> There's 7 years between my dd and Tommy and I found the new born stage so hard.
> 
> Not too bad with Harley-Oliver tho. Apart from the colic but that's so much better now.

boy peed on me on day 1. Peed on DP the other day, couldn’t stop laughing. 

yeah I’m struggling a little bit with the 2hourly wake ups and just generally everything newborn, I’m only lucky he’s quite chill.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

hope you all doing well :)

I’m 37+1 and in so much pain down below when I walk, feel so bruised.. hopefully not to much longer even know I have moments where I don’t feel ready to have a newborn again but so excited at the same time 

what has everyone been up to ? :)


----------



## sil

@Penguin20 37+5 over here and feeling the same way. I’m exhausted and over being pregnant but I also caught the terrible head cold that’s been going through my kids so I hope she hangs in there maybe one more week and then comes


----------



## ciz

Still no sign here, got a horrible cold thanks to basically all family members haha. Little madam is so active, thought they are meant to chill out by this stage haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

Those last few weeks are awful. Sounds like it won't be long before we have our last babies though.

We are back at the hospital tom to get zacs hearing test re done. I'm confident he will pass it though as he turns his head to sounds. I think we are gonna have to move on to the 0-3 month clothes now as the newborn are getting rather snug.

My wound is finally healing, infection seems to be gone but it's annoyingly itchy.

We decided to take all 4 boys for a photo shoot so we can get gifts for grandparents.


----------



## ciz

topazicatzbet said:


> Those last few weeks are awful. Sounds like it won't be long before we have our last babies though.
> 
> We are back at the hospital tom to get zacs hearing test re done. I'm confident he will pass it though as he turns his head to sounds. I think we are gonna have to move on to the 0-3 month clothes now as the newborn are getting rather snug.
> 
> My wound is finally healing, infection seems to be gone but it's annoyingly itchy.
> 
> We decided to take all 4 boys for a photo shoot so we can get gifts for grandparents.
> 
> View attachment 1103572
> View attachment 1103573
> View attachment 1103574

Blinking gorgeous xx


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Those last few weeks are awful. Sounds like it won't be long before we have our last babies though.
> 
> We are back at the hospital tom to get zacs hearing test re done. I'm confident he will pass it though as he turns his head to sounds. I think we are gonna have to move on to the 0-3 month clothes now as the newborn are getting rather snug.
> 
> My wound is finally healing, infection seems to be gone but it's annoyingly itchy.
> 
> We decided to take all 4 boys for a photo shoot so we can get gifts for grandparents.
> 
> View attachment 1103572
> View attachment 1103573
> View attachment 1103574

The boys are so handsome.


----------



## Penguin20

@sil oh no hope you feel better soon, can’t believe we are nearly there 

@ciz Hopefully it won’t be long, baby must be all snug lol 

@topazicatzbet what a beautiful photo :)


----------



## sil

Still dealing with this horrendous cold. Starting to get nervous baby will come while I’m sick. What do they do? Would I just always wear a mask? Will I be ok to hold and nurse baby?

38 weeks today!!

Things are evening out a bit here. DHs grandfather is finally out of the NICU after two weeks and did great on heart surgery. His mom had breast cancer surgery two days ago and is very sore but slowly recovering so knock on wood hopefully we will be ok for childcare at least during the actual birth and then DH can go back to help them after baby is born


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil happy 38 weeks hon. So glad DH grandad is out of intensive care that must of been extremely worrying for you all. 
Hopefully he will better and better each day from now on and can be home soon. 
Also hoping you feel better soon hon. Hope the cold is completely gone b4 labour starts. 
I've done labour with a cold and it wasn't fun at all. 

@ciz
So sorry ure still waiting hon. Do u normally go over due? Can't believe ure 40 weeks tomorrow. 
Come on baby out u come lol. 

@Penguin20 
Yay for full term hon. 


Can't believe the last babies in the group are about to be born that's so exciting. 

@topazicatzbet 
Harley ia still in first size but I've started to introduce some 0-3 now too. 



So I woke up bleeding today and felt so happy because all I've had is spotting and no period. Finally thought it had started but its now stopped. 
Really think the mini pill has really messed me up. 
Wish I cud stop taking it now but I wud to afraid of falling pregnant again so soon after giving birth. 
So can't come off it even tho it's doing my head in. 

Still can't decide when to stop taking it to NTNP. I wanted to hold out until 2023 but not sure I can handle being on the mini pill untill then and I keep worrying about my age. 
Really not looking forward to turning 42 in just a few weeks. It's so depressing :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Those last few weeks are awful. Sounds like it won't be long before we have our last babies though.
> 
> We are back at the hospital tom to get zacs hearing test re done. I'm confident he will pass it though as he turns his head to sounds. I think we are gonna have to move on to the 0-3 month clothes now as the newborn are getting rather snug.
> 
> My wound is finally healing, infection seems to be gone but it's annoyingly itchy.
> 
> We decided to take all 4 boys for a photo shoot so we can get gifts for grandparents.
> 
> View attachment 1103572
> View attachment 1103573
> View attachment 1103574



Beautiful photos hon. Ure boys are so handsome


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope all u other ladies are OK. @Mummy2Corban how are u doing hon? 
@playgirl666? 

And the other ladies how are those cute babies doing?


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil so good your in-laws are on the mend. I laboured with a cold with my first so not fun but doable. Mainly not fun for Bub cos she caught it. But I think as long as you got negative Covid test shouldn’t impact you bonding with baby and holding her. The mask thing will be hospital policy I think.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I don't think the hospital will make u wear a mask in labour. Do u have gas and air there becuaee if I have that u will need to be mask free to use it.


----------



## sil

It feels so quiet in here now that so many of you have had your babes!

38+1 today. Still the smallest I’ve ever been in a pregnancy even though it’s number 4. I actually haven’t gained a pound in 5 weeks now but they don’t seem to be worried. I have a non stress test and ultrasound in an hour and a half. Baby still feels high and no real signs of labor yet. Will update after!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> It feels so quiet in here now that so many of you have had your babes!
> 
> 38+1 today. Still the smallest I’ve ever been in a pregnancy even though it’s number 4. I actually haven’t gained a pound in 5 weeks now but they don’t seem to be worried. I have a non stress test and ultrasound in an hour and a half. Baby still feels high and no real signs of labor yet. Will update after!
> 
> View attachment 1103652

Hope it goes well. I'm the opposite. I gained the most weight this time and I have so much to lose now. Regretting endulging now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies I am stalking! I’ve had such a shit few weeks with this cough/cold that I’ve been feeling sorry for myself! I’ll reply properly a bit later! Just didn’t want you thinking that I’d disappeared!


----------



## sil

Well, if baby girl doesn’t come sooner on her own I’m scheduled to be induced in one week! November 18 11 am. They want to watch her in labor because of the cord. She failed her non stress test but passed her BPP so we are okay to go one more week.


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> Well, if baby girl doesn’t come sooner on her own I’m scheduled to be induced in one week! November 18 11 am. They want to watch her in labor because of the cord. She failed her non stress test but passed her BPP so we are okay to go one more week.
> 
> View attachment 1103672

sorry little girl didn’t pass. How are you feeling about an induction?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Well, if baby girl doesn’t come sooner on her own I’m scheduled to be induced in one week! November 18 11 am. They want to watch her in labor because of the cord. She failed her non stress test but passed her BPP so we are okay to go one more week.
> 
> View attachment 1103672


The count down begins.


----------



## ciz

Still here ladies! Today was due date but nope she’s quite snug. Did have midwife appointment and mentioned she was alittle quieter but still quite active but she wanted to make sure so get sent for a monitor, if anything she’s over active haha wouldn’t chill out. I did tell them she was only slightly quieter compared to what she was doing. Anyway they didn’t want to induce me just wait it out which is fine. 

@Suggerhoney no hun I’m usually in full labour or popped by now haha. This one is taking her time


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Awww hon u are tiny. I was like you with my 8 year old dd and she was 5lb 7oz at birth. 
The count down is now on hon just one more week unless she comes b4 on her own. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Awww hon I hope u feel better soon. Its horrible being poorly especially when u have a baby to feed all night and day. Sending u big big hugs. 

@ciz 
This one must be supper snug. 
Out of my 3 natural Labour's I went to 39+4 with my first. 
My second I went 2 weeks over due. 
And with my 3rd (mine and DH first baby) I was 39+6. The rest were inductions. 
But how crazy how different each pregnancy can be. 
I really hope she doesn't keep u waiting much longer. 


I woke up bleeding yesterday and was quite heavy felt so happy but then after about a hour it stopped and just brown spotting since.
I'm getting so fed up with it. I can't go one day without wearing a pad. 
I think I may stop the mini pill in the spring. 
It's driving me crazy and I'm such a moody cow on it. 
I mean it may improve and if it does I will stay on it longer but if I don't then I'm gonna stop it in March. 
Dh said I can stop it now but I'm terrified of falling pregnant. I wudnt mind if it was a good few months down the line but it's way way too soon now so staying on it for the time being. 
Even tho it's doing my head in.


----------



## Penguin20

@sil Sorry baby failed the stress test but least they got an induction date and it’s only next week so how exciting, how you feeling with it all? 

@Mummy2Corban Sorry you been ill especially with a newborn must feel like your not getting much rest.. feel better soon 

@ciz Sorry that your still pregnant, hopefully any day now 

@Suggerhoney Sorry that your bleeding is all over the place.. fingers crossed it sorts itself out soon, If not is there any other contraception you can take ?

@topazicatzbet Im much bigger this pregnancy and dread to think how much weight I have to lose afterwards.. but still eating as I keep thinking I’ll start eating healthy in January after Christmas… we’re see lol

AFM - 37+5 here, no signs here’s but just achey all the time, everything hurts and I’m just tired.. ready for him to arrive but think it’s going to be a while yet but you never know


----------



## ciz

:coffee::coffee::coffee: <——- currently me :haha:

being this late is so alien to me. 

how are all the other mumma’s doing ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> :coffee::coffee::coffee: <——- currently me :haha:
> 
> being this late is so alien to me.
> 
> how are all the other mumma’s doing ?

I was 5 days late with ds2 and it made me crazy. Fx you don't have to wait much longer. 

Think we have just gone through a growth spurt as zac wanted to feed constantly and was very grumpy and windy. Thankfully he seems much more settled now.


----------



## daniyaaq

ciz said:


> :coffee::coffee::coffee: <——- currently me :haha:
> 
> being this late is so alien to me.
> 
> how are all the other mumma’s doing ?

Can’t imagine how you must feel right now. We’re doing alright here. Offered little man a bottle for first time he took it well even let me feed him the bottle myself. 

Got rather emotional earlier today when I was telling a friend that he’s my last baby. I know would love another but just can’t do the sickness it pregnancy again.


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies, I’m feeling ok, not too frustrated, just a bit lost I think and over thinking is there something wrong but I’m feel well, She’s moving a lot still. I just zero labour build up symptoms. Had a massive energy burst today so managed to get couple more things done. 

@daniyaaq aww that’s great he took the bottle. I don’t blame you about the sickness with another. There really needs to be more support for woman about this not just oh it’s one of things you either get or don’t. It’s really takes it’s toll out on pregnant mumma’s. 

@topazicatzbet only 2 days over but feeling ok. Everyone else around me are being inpatient ones including my 7year old dd hahah. I’m glad your little one has settled again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Penguin20
I'm only aloud progesterone only birth control so not much options

I cud have the implant but had that for 6 years and that was just as bad.
My other option wud be the Coil that has no hormones in it. Think it's the copper coil but heard lots of horror stories about that.

I'm coming off the pill in March/April and we will NTNP.
I wud like one more baby b4 I'm too old.
I'm 42 a week b4 Xmas so have decided not to leave it too long.
Was gonna hold out till 2023 but have decided to bring that forward because getting pregnant at 43 is really hard.
Have more chance at 42 so only have to put up with the pill for a few more months.
It can take 3 months for cycles to regulate after the mini pill so will be using OPKs and just going with the flow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz 
I hope not much longer hon. 

@daniyaaq 
Aww hon bless ya. I've been so lucky with all my pregnancies and never suffered bad sickness. Are u sick with all ures? They say every pregnancy is different so u cud go For another. But I can understand u not wanting to go through that again. 

So glad he did so well with the bottle. 
I really want one more baby too and we will ne trying but not sure if it will happen with me being old. That makes me feel sad but we will try and hopefully it will happen.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney I’ve been sick all my pregnancies and it’s gotten worse with each so I don’t think my chances are good for having a sickness free pregnancy. I always say if all I had to do was labour and have a newborn I would have had 10 babies.


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney How frustrating you don’t have many options, I tried the implant when I was 18 and it made me so ill so I wouldn’t go back to that, hopefully your period sorted itself out so you know where you stand 

@daniyaaq So glad he took the bottle easily and sorry he will be your last but tough pregnancies can really put you off 

@ciz Hope your doing ok, hopefully not to long for you 

AFM - 38 weeks today - YAY, I’m so ready for him to arrive but if he doesn’t come by tonight then it most likely best he stays cooking till Wednesday as we have some bits on over next couple days but he still seems quite high up so think I could be here another week.. I’m am getting impatient lol


----------



## sil

I’m starting to wonder if baby might come before induction day. I’m 38+5 today. I’ve had an upset stomach and diarrhea. Last night I was up from 1:00-5:00 am with contractions 7-10 min apart but then I fell back asleep and they went away. Now it’s been 5 hours with the occasional Braxton hicks but that’s it. I also feel like baby has dropped. 

sooo either she comes on her own today, Tues, or wed - or Thursday is induction day. It’s so close now ahhhh


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> I’m starting to wonder if baby might come before induction day. I’m 38+5 today. I’ve had an upset stomach and diarrhea. Last night I was up from 1:00-5:00 am with contractions 7-10 min apart but then I fell back asleep and they went away. Now it’s been 5 hours with the occasional Braxton hicks but that’s it. I also feel like baby has dropped.
> 
> sooo either she comes on her own today, Tues, or wed - or Thursday is induction day. It’s so close now ahhhh
> 
> View attachment 1103792

Def looks like bump has dropped. Not long now then. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> I’m starting to wonder if baby might come before induction day. I’m 38+5 today. I’ve had an upset stomach and diarrhea. Last night I was up from 1:00-5:00 am with contractions 7-10 min apart but then I fell back asleep and they went away. Now it’s been 5 hours with the occasional Braxton hicks but that’s it. I also feel like baby has dropped.
> 
> sooo either she comes on her own today, Tues, or wed - or Thursday is induction day. It’s so close now ahhhh
> 
> View attachment 1103792

Fingers crossed


----------



## ciz

Still here :coffee::juggle:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Can't believe zac is a month old already.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Bump looks bigger and definitely dropped I hope the contractions return and she comes b4 ure induction day. 

@topazicatzbet 
Ah he is lush hon. 


Hope ure all OK. 
Quick update. Harley is 11 weeks old and we had him weighed and he now weighs 10lb 8oz. .
He smiled lots today and he laughed for the first time and it was the cutest thing ever.
We spoke to a Dr about him still being a bit fussy with some feeds and about him being sick and she said it's reflux which tbh I already suspected. The colic seems to of settled alot now but we're still left with the reflux. It's not too bad but I will be glad when it's gone. 

How is everyone else doing. 

@ciz oh hon bless you I can't believe ure still holding on. Come on baby ure being evicted lol. Oh I do hope things start soon hon. 

Anyone ready for Xmas at all? I haven't brought one thing yet sigh :-(


----------



## Skye75

Well had my last OB appointment yesterday, had a sweep done but wasn't very successful because his head is still so high. Induction booked next Tuesday 23rd @ 4pm. Yikes.


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Well had my last OB appointment yesterday, had a sweep done but wasn't very successful because his head is still so high. Induction booked next Tuesday 23rd @ 4pm. Yikes.

Just one more week and you will have baby in your arms. Exciting!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Our final babies will be here soon. Feels a bit sad though its so quiet here now.


----------



## ciz

So something seems to be finally happening. Woke this morning around 3 to a contraction, went on until 5 ish then eased off. Started again around 10this morning. Very low pelvic cramp like. Went to toilet and there was some very light bloody tinged on paper not sure if it’s my plug or show. So we shall see what happens now. Still mostly period like cramps


----------



## topazicatzbet

ciz said:


> So something seems to be finally happening. Woke this morning around 3 to a contraction, went on until 5 ish then eased off. Started again around 10this morning. Very low pelvic cramp like. Went to toilet and there was some very light bloody tinged on paper not sure if it’s my plug or show. So we shall see what happens now. Still mostly period like cramps

Fx this is the start.


----------



## Penguin20

@ciz ooo how exciting, hopefully something will happen 

@sil fingers crossed you go before induction date but if not, still not long 

@Skye75 countdown for induction.. wooo

Good luck to the final ladies :)

I feel like I could be the last for baby to arrive haha, due date 28th November and induction booked for 41+4 which is not till
December and no signs of him arriving anytime sooner..


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> @ciz ooo how exciting, hopefully something will happen
> 
> @sil fingers crossed you go before induction date but if not, still not long
> 
> @Skye75 countdown for induction.. wooo
> 
> Good luck to the final ladies :)
> 
> I feel like I could be the last for baby to arrive haha, due date 28th November and induction booked for 41+4 which is not till
> December and no signs of him arriving anytime sooner..

When did your DD come? Was she overdue too. I hope he doesn’t keep you waiting too long. It’s so hard waiting at the end it.


----------



## sil

@ciz any updates? Thinking of you


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz that sounds like the show hon. I bet that's things starting eeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

Think we only have @Skye75 @Penguin20 and @sil and @ciz left to go and that's all the babies born. 
It is sad how quiet it has gotten on here.
I will still stick around ladies. I'm gonna be ttc again in a few months time so will keep coming on here and checking how u all are.


----------



## daniyaaq

I wonder if @soloso has had baby yet.


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq I was 2 days early with my DD and had no real signs of labour other than wet feeling all day that day but other than that no signs, I been told all this pregnancy he will be early as he’s low but I think he be late but who knows with this waiting game lol 

@Suggerhoney How exciting to TRC conceive again soon 

Hope everyone doing ok :)


----------



## sil

In two hours I have my very last obgyn appointment with non stress and ultrasound. As long as all goes well induction day is tomorrow!

I have a raging migraine today with full blown nausea, light aversion, dizzy, etc. I hope I am able to shake it before induction tomorrow. Sometimes my migraines last days.


----------



## sil

My last appointment went well! Unless if I go into spontaneous labor soon, I am officially set to begin induction 24 hours from now. It's getting so real!!!


----------



## Penguin20

@sil I’m glad your last appointment went well :) and how exciting, good luck for your induction hope everything goes well for you and baby :D


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 it’s so frustrating with subsequent babies trying to figure out when they will come, before or after the first baby. Hopefully he does make an early entrance 

@sil how very exciting. How you feeling? Do you have a time to go in or they call you?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
Oh yes I wonder how she is doing and if she has had her baby. I hope she is OK. 
I also wonder about the other ladies who haven't been on here for months and have just disappeared. I just hope there all OK. One of the ladies was due a few days after me and the last time she posted was after her 20 week scan and she has not been back since. Me and @Mummy2Corban did tag her a few times on here but she never replied. I just hope she is OK
I've been worrying about her. 

@sil 
How exciting hon I pray the induction goes really really well. 
I will be thinking of you. 
How much are they estimating baby weight to be? I know she is measuring small. I pray she is a good weight and is very healthy in Jesus name Amen. 

@ciz has gone quiet so I hope that means she is in labour now or even better baby is here.


----------



## ciz

Still here ladies. I’m still having random contractions and losing more plug etc. But my labours always very slow. Got my midwife appointment tomorrow see what she says. Not really wanting a sweep though. Will keep you updated xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck @sil hope it's a smooth induction. 

@ciz I hope things pick up soon, I was expecting a birth announcement.


----------



## ciz

She’s here ladies x


----------



## sil

@ciz she is beautiful!! How was the birth? What’s her name? Congrats!


----------



## Penguin20

@ciz congratulations I’m so happy for you :) She is gorgeous 

@sil good luck today 

@daniyaaq it’s exactly that, hate the guessing game lol 

AFM - I am 38+4 today and had my doctor check up, he said everything looks great baby head down and he thinks he’s engaged still but he’s been in and out of being engaged the whole time so that doesn’t give me much hope he be here soon, no signs really other than a lot of pressure on and off and the electric shock feeling again but he still feels high up so I’m clueless lol 

Hope everyone doing ok today :)


----------



## sil

I call in one hour to make sure they have space and as long as they do my induction starts in 2 hours. I’m so nervous!!


----------



## daniyaaq

ciz said:


> She’s here ladies x
> 
> View attachment 1103894

Congratulations!!!! Can’t wait to hear your birth story


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> I call in one hour to make sure they have space and as long as they do my induction starts in 2 hours. I’m so nervous!!

Good luck, I wish you a speedy and easy labour.


----------



## topazicatzbet

@ciz yay congratulations what a beauty. 

@sil good luck.


----------



## sil

Finally admitted! They are going to start pitocin soon. They checked me and I’m starting at 3 cm


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Finally admitted! They are going to start pitocin soon. They checked me and I’m starting at 3 cm

Excellent news


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz 
Congratulations hon she is beautiful. Can't wait to hear all about it when u feel ready. 

@sil 
Good luck hon thinking of you


----------



## sil

Meet baby Rosalie


----------



## daniyaaq

sil said:


> Meet baby Rosalie
> 
> View attachment 1103959

Aaaw congratulations!!! How is she doing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> Meet baby Rosalie
> 
> View attachment 1103959

Congratulations. What did she end up weighing.


----------



## sil

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations. What did she end up weighing.

She came out at 6 lb 6 oz which is a good weight although way smaller than what I’m used to! My last baby was 9 lb 6 oz so she’s a whole 3 pounds lighter she seems so small and fragile to me


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> She came out at 6 lb 6 oz which is a good weight although way smaller than what I’m used to! My last baby was 9 lb 6 oz so she’s a whole 3 pounds lighter she seems so small and fragile to me

I think that's a great weight for all the worry she gave you.


----------



## Penguin20

@sil congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil congratulations hon she is so sweet and look at all that hair so glad she was a good weight in the end. 
My neighbour is due December her baby is only on 3rd centile she's 35 weeks and baby is 4lb 3oz. Think there thinking of getting her out early because shes so small. But I've told my neighbour that growth scans can be way out. 
Hopefully it is way out and her baby will be a good healthy weight[-o&lt;

My Harley dropped to 6lb 5 on day 6. They are so teeny esp when u have had bigger babies. 
My smallest was 5lb 7oz and to me that was scary small.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 I guess you are it now.


----------



## Penguin20

daniyaaq said:


> @Penguin20 I guess you are it now.

I think so lol, no signs at the moment and 39 weeks tomorrow so still could be a while, just want to meet him already

Hope your doing ok :)


----------



## ciz

Hi all. Well what a whirlwind haha.

firstly here she is, Callie


born 18th November weighing in at 7lb 8oz.

so birth story… as we all know I started having very irregular contractions and plug loss since early hours Tuesday, all went quiet until 1am Thursday where me and the hubs were about to go to sleep when I started feeling a dribble down my leg, never had my waters go naturally so this was a surreal feeling. Anyway turned to hubs said my waters have gone, stood up and sure enough more came out then eased up. So rang hospital as we had no idea what the next thing was to do in regards to waters breaking. Got told to go bed, rest and wait for contractions to start. So got back into bed, had a fairly mild cramp/contraction but it was strong enough that the rest of my waters came flowing out and my contractions really ramped up, literally they went from irregular to pretty damn regular of every 3 minutes. I endured 30mins of this before shouting at hubs to ring hospital and my mum to get her up here. So he did and got car packed. So up we went and I swear I thought we weren’t going to make it to hospital… the pain and intensity was shocking. Couldn’t manage walking to ward so needed wheelchair, got examined I was already 5cm, so requested epidural, I wasnt coping with these contractions they were coming too fast and strong, I remember hearing the midwife tell my husband we may not make it in time for epidural. So went up to get epidural, midwife was amazing she managed to get guy to come straight away to do epidural. He struggled to do it simply because I wasn’t getting a break between contractions. Dunno how he did it but he did. So now we’re at 8:30am with midwife and student, had a cervix check …. 9.5cm dilated. Waited another hour was started to feel pressure so they checked baby head was close to coming out. 6 pushes 10mins she was out by 9:25am no tearing only grazes. She latched on straight away for an hour. Was told she pooped while inside but she came out quite clean but we had to stay in 24 hours. Student midwife delivered her she was brilliant, don’t think she’s had a chance for many deliveries so she was beaming after. 5.5- 6 hour labour….whirlwind


----------



## sil

Finally got a chance to type up my birth story! We are home and tired but adjusting. 

Thursday was our day! I was scheduled for induction at 11 am but the unit was backed up so I got rescheduled for 3 pm. I went in and they checked me - I was 3 cm dilated so they decided to start with just pitocin. They started the pitocin drip at exactly 4 pm and I figured I’d be in for a long night. 

My contractions quickly picked up to every 2-3 minutes apart. They checked me again 3 hours later at 7 pm and I was still 3 cm. I felt really discouraged. I decided to get an epidural so they could break my water and hopefully speed up the process. 

At 8 PM they came with the epidural. As I sat up to get it, my water broke on it’s own and started gushing everywhere. The baby’s heart started to drop with contractions so they went in to put a more accurate heart monitor on her head through my cervix to monitor her more closely. They checked again while they were up there and I was STILL 3 cm. They kept changing my position and finally her heart stopped dropping with the contractions. 

Suddenly 20 minutes later I felt like I had to poop. The nurses laughed it off at first because I was only 3 cm 20 min earlier and only 4 hours since the pitocin started. They checked me and gasped and called for the doctor because baby was coming out. She was born in 3 pushes at 8:25 PM. 

Baby Rosalie was born 6 lb 6 oz, 19 inches long.


----------



## ciz

sil said:


> Finally got a chance to type up my birth story! We are home and tired but adjusting.
> 
> Thursday was our day! I was scheduled for induction at 11 am but the unit was backed up so I got rescheduled for 3 pm. I went in and they checked me - I was 3 cm dilated so they decided to start with just pitocin. They started the pitocin drip at exactly 4 pm and I figured I’d be in for a long night.
> 
> My contractions quickly picked up to every 2-3 minutes apart. They checked me again 3 hours later at 7 pm and I was still 3 cm. I felt really discouraged. I decided to get an epidural so they could break my water and hopefully speed up the process.
> 
> At 8 PM they came with the epidural. As I sat up to get it, my water broke on it’s own and started gushing everywhere. The baby’s heart started to drop with contractions so they went in to put a more accurate heart monitor on her head through my cervix to monitor her more closely. They checked again while they were up there and I was STILL 3 cm. They kept changing my position and finally her heart stopped dropping with the contractions.
> 
> Suddenly 20 minutes later I felt like I had to poop. The nurses laughed it off at first because I was only 3 cm 20 min earlier and only 4 hours since the pitocin started. They checked me and gasped and called for the doctor because baby was coming out. She was born in 3 pushes at 8:25 PM.
> 
> Baby Rosalie was born 6 lb 6 oz, 19 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 1104033

Love how we got same day :D

oooooooohhhh the hair she’s is gorgeous. Well done mumma.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz 
Wow hon amazing birth story. She is absolutely gorgeous. The contractions ure describing some very much like mine. 
I had hyper stimulation and was contracting every minute so I never got a break it was horrible. 
So glad she is hear now she is so cute. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

@sil 
All sounds very eventful hon. amazing ure waters went all on there own too. 
When u talk about that urge to push that happened with our 2 year old. And with Harley too.
Midwifes looked at me like I had 2 heads because they had only checked me half hour earlier and I was 6cm. But sure enough when they had a look sure enough I was 10cm. 
When I started getting the pressure with Harley down they the midwife was like ure no where near ready yet and kind of laughed 
Just goes to show us womon know our bodies. 

@Penguin20 
Hopefully not much longer for you hon. 

It's gone so so quiet in here. 
Hope everyone and all the babies are really good.


----------



## daniyaaq

@sil i had the crazy look from midwife with my girls. Both tone was checked and about 2cm, soon after I was ready to push.

with Ace never even had a chance to be checked, and had a good midwife she didn’t question me when only 10 minutes after arriving I said I need to push.

we are doing well here. I don’t know if I’m getting used to nightly waking but I’m starting to feel less like committing murder in the mornings. Borders finally opening up here so will be doing the 4hour drive to see my parents, can’t believe I went through a whole pregnancy and gave birth without seeing my mother, very weird.


----------



## Penguin20

@ciz what a great birth story and I’m glad all went as well as it could for you, I was the same with contractions just not giving me a break with my DD, she is beautiful 

@sil Look at all that hair, beautiful and I love how some midwives still don’t think labour can go from being slow to fast within minutes.. labour will always be very unexpected in how it will work out but glad your all doing ok 

@daniyaaq yay for borders opening up so you can see your family, hope you have an amazing time 

AFM - 39 weeks today ladies we are on the countdown.. hopefully lol really want him to come not just for impatient reasons but covid is picking up a lot in my area and trying to avoid it with a working husband and a DD in school the moment is becoming a impossible task it seems so just want him here before any of us catches it otherwise my DH won’t be allowed in the delivery room :(


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 fingers crossed you all escape it. It’s scary times, I was worried even being in hospital when I had my baby, Covid started picking up in my area as well. 

I believe @Skye75 induction is this week.


----------



## Skye75

Yes tomorrow.. starting to freak out haha!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Skye75 said:


> Yes tomorrow.. starting to freak out haha!

Good luck. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Penguin20

Skye75 said:


> Yes tomorrow.. starting to freak out haha!

Good luck :)


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> Yes tomorrow.. starting to freak out haha!

Good luck. Do you have to go in at specific time.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh ladies massive congratulations to you both! What beautiful girls! How are you all?

I am so sorry I’m still missing! After over 2 weeks of that awful cough/cold I had I now have gastro. I started being sick on Wednesday and then the diarrhoea started. I’ve been in so much pain and discomfort I can’t get out of bed! I can literally manage to hobble to the bathroom. I ate a little yesterday so I’m hoping things will improve. DH has been off work since Thursday because I can’t do anything. I’m sorry I seem to hava vanished over these past weeks but I’ve just felt awful.

hope everyone is ok and I’ll be back soon xx


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban oh no that sounds awful. Hope you get all better soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh no @Mummy2Corban hope you feel better soon. 

We have also has constant colds here. The joy of starting nursery.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Oh hon u poor thing that sounds awful. Sending lots of get well hugs. 

@daniyaaq 
Yay for boarders re opening and being able to see your family again. 

@Penguin20 
Happy 39 weeks hon I hope little one doesn't keep u waiting. 
The whole covid thing is so scary. I was terrified of catching it b4 my induction and it being delayed longer. Then like u was worried dh wud catch it. 

Hope u all stay covid free. 

It's bad here. I think the town I live in is one of the worst in the uk. 
Wish it wud just bog off


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban Sorry to hear you been so poorly, really hope you feel better soon 

and thanks ladies, 39+2 and not one little sign he’s going to make any appearance yet and covid stats have got even higher near us so that’s annoying but trying to stay positive :)

Hope you ladies are all doing ok and the little babies


----------



## Skye75

daniyaaq said:


> Good luck. Do you have to go in at specific time.

I had to be in here at 4pm. Had the balloon put in at 6.30, it fell out already at 8.30. So guess they'll be breaking my waters tomorrow morning


----------



## daniyaaq

Skye75 said:


> I had to be in here at 4pm. Had the balloon put in at 6.30, it fell out already at 8.30. So guess they'll be breaking my waters tomorrow morning

Exciting time!!! I hope you are able to rest tonight, though hospital is the worst place for sleep.


----------



## ciz

Skye75 said:


> I had to be in here at 4pm. Had the balloon put in at 6.30, it fell out already at 8.30. So guess they'll be breaking my waters tomorrow morning

Will be watching for your update lovely. All the best… very exciting :)


----------



## ciz

Penguin20 said:


> @Mummy2Corban Sorry to hear you been so poorly, really hope you feel better soon
> 
> and thanks ladies, 39+2 and not one little sign he’s going to make any appearance yet and covid stats have got even higher near us so that’s annoying but trying to stay positive :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing ok and the little babies

How you doing lovely ???


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Skye75


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck @Skye75 

@Penguin20 i hope your ok? Nearly due date!!!


----------



## Penguin20

@Skye75 Hope all going well 

39+5 and I think he’s dropped as can feel him sitting more low but bump looks the same I think and no real signs he’s coming, I feel more wet down below sorry if TMI which was similar to the day my waters went with my daughter but nothing major, about right after midwives kept saying he be early as really low all through pregnancy.. I’ll keep you guys updated :) 

Hope everyone doing ok, hope all babies are well :) can’t believe Christmas is less than a month away and I’m so unprepared this year


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> @Skye75 Hope all going well
> 
> 39+5 and I think he’s dropped as can feel him sitting more low but bump looks the same I think and no real signs he’s coming, I feel more wet down below sorry if TMI which was similar to the day my waters went with my daughter but nothing major, about right after midwives kept saying he be early as really low all through pregnancy.. I’ll keep you guys updated :)
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok, hope all babies are well :) can’t believe Christmas is less than a month away and I’m so unprepared this year


Hope u don't have much longer now hon. 

I'm totally unprepared for Xmas as well. Can't believe it's only a month away. My 42nd birthday is 3 weeks today I think.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Skye75 
Hope ure OK hon


----------



## daniyaaq

I knew I was not going to be up to doing a lot this Christmas but yeah so very unprepared, not to mention Covid restrictions so still currently not even sure where we spending it. 

@Penguin20 midwife should surely know better than to give false hope. Fingers crossed something happens soon.


----------



## ciz

Penguin20 said:


> @Skye75 Hope all going well
> 
> 39+5 and I think he’s dropped as can feel him sitting more low but bump looks the same I think and no real signs he’s coming, I feel more wet down below sorry if TMI which was similar to the day my waters went with my daughter but nothing major, about right after midwives kept saying he be early as really low all through pregnancy.. I’ll keep you guys updated :)
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok, hope all babies are well :) can’t believe Christmas is less than a month away and I’m so unprepared this year

all sounds good lovely, I had that wet feeling too. Don’t think you’ll be much longer :)


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks ladies for the support, can’t believe I’m 40 weeks tomorrow I honestly didn’t think I’ll still be pregnant at this point lol 

I’m normally nearly completed Christmas shopping by now but me and the DH said we will do it when he’s off for 2 weeks when baby here but we didn’t think we would reach my due date now feel like a mad rush haha 

@daniyaaq I hate the unknown with covid, last year we had a lockdown like 4 days before Christmas.. hopefully this year they won’t do the same,


----------



## Suggerhoney

We've started our Christmas shopping but still have alot to do x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 happy due date x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@penguin happy due date


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks ladies :) no signs still :( 

Hope everyone doing ok


----------



## topazicatzbet

Happy due date @Penguin20


----------



## daniyaaq

Penguin20 said:


> Thanks ladies :) no signs still :(
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok

Happy due date. Wow very snuck and comfy in there. How are you feeling?


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks ladies 

@daniyaaq im feeling ok just tired and achey and want him out now but he just seems happy in there, I felt sicky today and been getting period cramps here and there but overall nothing crazy or makes me think today’s the day 

Hope everyone doing ok, we had a little snow last night and now it’s freezing


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope you're not waiting too much longer @Penguin20. 

Zac is 6 weeks old today and has started to smile now.


----------



## playgirl666

Hope everyone is OK, I can't believe raiden will be 8 weeks on Wednesday! Here's a pic of him with my 2 year old x


----------



## topazicatzbet

playgirl666 said:


> Hope everyone is OK, I can't believe raiden will be 8 weeks on Wednesday! Here's a pic of him with my 2 year old x
> 
> View attachment 1104328

Super cute. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## daniyaaq

@topazicatzbet @playgirl666 your little boys are so gorgeous.

we are good. I’m so tired from our trip to my parents, being new environment sleep was a bit difficult for Bub the whole weekend. Then Sunday I accidentally ate something with cheese, and Ace was sick everytime I fed him. I’m finding it so hard to cut dairy out of my diet this time around, I don’t remember struggling this much with DD2 who also had a dairy intolerance


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh that must be so hard. I love my dairy. 

Zac seems to have a really unsettled 1-2hours every evening around 8-10. No idea what is causing it.


----------



## Penguin20

Aww look at the cute babies, can’t believe how big they are getting.

@daniyaaq Don’t know how you do it, I would struggle to cut dairy out 

@topazicatzbet Aww bless him hope he settles soon 

Still nothing on my side, induction booked for next Friday.. when they booked it at 36 weeks I laughed thinking I won’t make it that far but now I’m thinking I actually could haha, definitely going to have a 9lb/10lb baby at this rate haha


----------



## daniyaaq

It’s a real struggle, I’m considering just putting him on formula but I didn’t think I would be ok breastfeeding but it’s been going ok so far so feel like I need to just keep at it. 

@topazicatzbet sounds like the witching hour, Ace goes through it a bit, I find it’s worse when we have had a particularly busy late afternoon/evening with after school activities and dinner preps etc, he gets overstimulated and overtired then that first half of the evening he is unsettled.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies I can't believe Harley will be 3 months old Sunday.. 
I'm absolutely loving the stage he is at now. He's smiling more and more now and coos. 
He just keeps getting cuter and cuter. 
The colic is so much better now too' but he still has reflux so he's on a reflux formula which is alot better. 

Hope all the other little ones are doing OK. 
Can't believe we're in December already. Like where has this hear gone. 
It's gone so so fast. 
Next month will mark 1 year I got my BFP. It's just crazy how fast time is going. 
We still plan to tt from April onwards. I think that will come around in no time. 

Hope ure feeling much better now @Mummy2Corban


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies I can't believe Harley will be 3 months old Sunday..
> I'm absolutely loving the stage he is at now. He's smiling more and more now and coos.
> He just keeps getting cuter and cuter.
> The colic is so much better now too' but he still has reflux so he's on a reflux formula which is alot better.
> 
> Hope all the other little ones are doing OK.
> Can't believe we're in December already. Like where has this hear gone.
> It's gone so so fast.
> Next month will mark 1 year I got my BFP. It's just crazy how fast time is going.
> We still plan to tt from April onwards. I think that will come around in no time.
> 
> Hope ure feeling much better now @Mummy2Corban

that’s amazing 3 months. I feel like time is so slow now, I’m struggling a little being home and just want to go back to work, but I atleast have Christmas to keep me occupied for now. It’s crazy I know. Meanwhile the heat has arrived


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Can’t believe he’s 3 months already how crazy times flies, how exciting TTC in April that will definitely be here in no time 

AFM - I’m still pregnant 40+4 I feel like he’s never coming haha 

Hope everyone doing ok :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Haha yes it's crazy how fast time goes and I think April will be here in no time eeeeeeeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> @Suggerhoney Can’t believe he’s 3 months already how crazy times flies, how exciting TTC in April that will definitely be here in no time
> 
> AFM - I’m still pregnant 40+4 I feel like he’s never coming haha
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok :)

 He has to come out were all waiting and exited.


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are you doing @Penguin20


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well done for hanging in there @Penguin20 

Tom is my 40th birthday and we are going out for a meal with friends. It will be the first time I 've left zac for a reasonable length of time. Hope my parents don't struggle too much with his witching hour. Think I will have to take my hand pump out with me to relieve the build up of milk.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 how are you? Hope all is ok! Can’t believe your over your Due date! Won’t be long now though!

I can’t believe it’s December! I said to DH can you believe it was a year ago we thought about no.6 and now he is here! How!? I’m feeling much better but I’m not very well today?! I was sick again this morning so just been on the sofa all day with the boys. 

we have our checks next week along with Hudson’s injections. All been delayed as I’ve been sick for ages.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet happy birthday for tomorrow! Your defo gonna need that pump!


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## sil

Rosie is 16 days old already! She’s a sweet happy baby so far and fits right into our family.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy birthday @topazicatzbet mine is the 17th. 42 can't believe it. 


How are you doing @Penguin20 hopefully u have had baby now or in labour. Been thinking about you. 

Just can't believe Harley is 3 months old tomorrow it's gone so so fast I know I've probably said that a hundred times b4 haha. Still have baby brain.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil she is a little beauty! Her hair!!!

@Suggerhoney isnt it crazy! 3 months!

@Penguin20 hope all is ok!

@topazicatzbet enjoy your night out


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

Sorry I been quiet but baby Jax finally made his arrival on 3rd December at 4:05pm weighing 8lb 6oz and half oz 

Woke up to go toilet at 5:30am and my knickers were wet and felt leaking and from then on I kept having gushes of water/mucus, went to hospital as they wanted to do a check around 8am ish, period cramps started on way to hospital.. hospital weren’t too sure if my waters had gone but I knew they had so she said to go home and wait.

contractions kicked in good and proper from 1pm every 2-4 minutes so went back to hospital and it all just went from there, gas and air only and luckily no stitches, forget how much it really hurts haha

Think I slept for about 2 hours since he been born and trying to breastfeed has been difficult like it was with my DD, tried a bottle of formula to see if that help but he was sick pretty much afterwards. 

Trying to load picture but keep getting errors but will definitely keep trying 

Thanks for all the support ladies


----------



## daniyaaq

@Penguin20 . Congratulations!!! I know what you mean about forgetting how painful it is, I’m sure I asked the midwife if it’s always been that painful when I was in labour.

@sil so lovely to hear from you. Little girl is an angel. 

AFM this boy’s intolerance to dairy is very sensitive I’m concerned. I had a small chocolate yesterday and we basically were back to square one, he was gassy in pain and crying most of the early morning.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations @Penguin20 looking forward to pics.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 congratulations lovely! Labour certainly is painful! But all is forgotten when babe is in your arms! Lovely name and a good weight. Hopefully breastfeeding becomes easier. Hudson has certainly been my hardest to feed. Look forward to some pictures!

@daniyaaq i don’t know much about dairy intolerance but that seems bad seeing as it was only a small piece of chocolate?! I really feel for you having to cut out dairy! That can’t be easy !


----------



## Suggerhoney

@sil 
Can't believe she's 16 days old already. I absolutely love all her hair. 

@Penguin20 
Yay at last. I did have a feeling because I noticed you hadn't been on here. Fantastic weight and I love the name. Labour is painful I said no more at the time but u soon forget about that and here I am ttc again in a few months lol. 
Hope u manage to get more sleep hon. 

@daniyaaq 
Oh my that must be so hard. All I've done is crave chocolate since H was born. I feel so bad for you that just a tiny square did that to you.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> @sil
> Can't believe she's 16 days old already. I absolutely love all her hair.
> 
> @Penguin20
> Yay at last. I did have a feeling because I noticed you hadn't been on here. Fantastic weight and I love the name. Labour is painful I said no more at the time but u soon forget about that and here I am ttc again in a few months lol.
> Hope u manage to get more sleep hon.
> 
> @daniyaaq
> Oh my that must be so hard. All I've done is crave chocolate since H was born. I feel so bad for you that just a tiny square did that to you.

 It’s exactly my issue I’m craving chocolate so much ](*,)](*,)


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> It’s exactly my issue I’m craving chocolate so much ](*,)](*,)

Can you get some dairy free chocolate.


----------



## daniyaaq

topazicatzbet said:


> Can you get some dairy free chocolate.

I did :lol: but at $4 for a small bar it’s bit pricey


----------



## Suggerhoney

That is pricey. Esp if its only tiny. .

I managed to get a photo of Tommy and a harley together. OK so I'm holding H and cut myself out of the pic but it works.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Suggerhoney they are adorable. I don’t think I’ve had the girls take pictures with Bub yet, they tend to take pictures of him more with their iPads. 

so first time boy mom things, wondering if it’s a boy thing or his personality. Ace is so expressive he is such a character and has been giving us such different looks. I just don’t remember my girls being like that


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies, thank you for all the lovely messages, can’t believe how quick the time is going.
Breastfeeding didn’t go to plan but I struggled with DD so wasn’t expecting much difference but gave it a good go,

@Suggerhoney what a beautiful photo, can’t believe how quick time has gone 

@daniyaaq Thats crazy amount of money just for a small bar 

Hope everyone doing ok :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 main thing is baby is fed and your not stressed. Time flys with a newborn doesn’t it! Are you both ok? How’s DD with baby Jax?

@Suggerhoney what lovely pictures! Gorgeous boys!

@daniyaaq sucks that dairy free chocolate is so expensive!!!! Hudson is a cheeky monkey but I think at this age all of mine have been?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> @Suggerhoney they are adorable. I don’t think I’ve had the girls take pictures with Bub yet, they tend to take pictures of him more with their iPads.
> 
> so first time boy mom things, wondering if it’s a boy thing or his personality. Ace is so expressive he is such a character and has been giving us such different looks. I just don’t remember my girls being like that

Thank you hon. Can't believe its took 3 months to get one of them


Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies, thank you for all the lovely messages, can’t believe how quick the time is going.
> Breastfeeding didn’t go to plan but I struggled with DD so wasn’t expecting much difference but gave it a good go,
> 
> @Suggerhoney what a beautiful photo, can’t believe how quick time has gone
> 
> @daniyaaq Thats crazy amount of money just for a small bar
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok :)

Thanks hon. Yeah its crazy how fast itz gone. Can't believe its nearly Xmas again this past year has gone really fast. 
Breastfeeding is hard so don't beat uresekf up hon. How are you feeling? 



Mummy2Corban said:


> @Penguin20 main thing is baby is fed and your not stressed. Time flys with a newborn doesn’t it! Are you both ok? How’s DD with baby Jax?
> 
> @Suggerhoney what lovely pictures! Gorgeous boys!
> 
> @daniyaaq sucks that dairy free chocolate is so expensive!!!! Hudson is a cheeky monkey but I think at this age all of mine have been?!

Thank you hon. Hope ure feeling much better now


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban thank you, we’re both doing ok just forget how tired you can feel lol, DD loves her baby brother and has adjusted very well. How are you doing? Hope you managed to start feeling better now 

@Suggerhoney I’m feeling good thank you, can’t believe it’s a week tomorrow since having him.. how are you feeling ?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm good hon. Finally think I'm getting over this cold. 
Harley just had his last feed and is now sleeping. He falls asleep about midnight and he will sleep through till 6am which is amazing. 
Silly me tho suffers from insomnia so I'm wide awake right now lol. Gonna watch some TV on my phone. 
My IBS has been bad so wondering it I wud be ovulating or due my period around now becuaee that's the 2 times it wud flare up. 
I'm still taking the mini and my depression seems so much better but I bleed all the time. 
It did this last time I was on it after having Tommy too. 
Annoying but ill put up with it for now. 
We still have to finish our Xmas shopping and we need to do xmas food shop. 
House has all be cleaned and tidied so mite put the decorations up over the weekend. 
Definitely starting to look forward to Xmas now. Think Harley will love all the lights. 

He's such a happy smiley baby. We had that blip for a few weeks when we didn't know if it was colic or reflux. .but since we have put him on anti reflux formula he has been like a different baby. 
He only has 4oz so he's not a very hungry baby but he definitely let's u know when he wants his bottle haha. 

Yes u do forgot how tiring it is. You feel like a zombie for the first few weeks but it gets better over time. 

I still want to ttc one last time but keep going back and forth about when too. I said Arpil but I keep having doughts. 
Wud still love to leave it another year but i know with my age I have to try as soon as possible. Doctor agreed too and said April wud be best rather than leaving it longer.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Harley has had a bad case of cradle cap. But I've been using coconut oil and then letting it sit and then I gently comb out the flakes.. its alot better than it was but his scalp still feels a bit scabby. 
But on Saturday it was like layerd on top of each other like yellow crusty stuff. 
None of mine have ever had it as bad as this. 
Tommy only got one little patch that was not bad at all just a tiny bit flaky. 
Though dd had it bad but hers started around 10 11 months old. But even hers was nothing compared to this. 

Tommy still has the cough and harley too but hoping that will go soon. This cold just kept going round and round.


----------



## KatVM

EDD changed to December 6 - little girl. Still waiting for her though. Induction booked for December 13. 



daniyaaq said:


> Hi mamas, tag me for EDD updates and gender updates.
> *Gender Tally
> 
> >>> 14
> >>> 6
> >>> 1*
> 
> 
> *25th September*.
> 
> @Suggerhoney :blue: *HE IS HERE!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER DUE DATES *
> 
> *3rd*
> @wrapunzel
> 
> *4th*
> @Mummy2Corban :blue: *HE IS HERE!!! *
> 
> *7th*
> @Catmumof4 :pink: *SHE IS HERE!!! *
> 
> *8th*
> @Abii :blue:
> @imaginary8x :pink:
> 
> *14th*
> @angie90 :blue: *He is here!!! *
> 
> *17th*
> @playgirl666 :blue: *He is here!!! *
> 
> 
> *24th*
> @Weemcb26 :blue: *He is here!!! *
> @topazicatzbet :blue:* He is here!!! *
> @Katiedw21 :blue:
> 
> 
> *30th*
> @sadeyedlady :blue: *He is here!!!*
> 
> *31st*
> @JessaBear36 :angel:
> @Reiko_ctu :pink: *She is here!!!*
> @ShanandBoc :pink:
> 
> *NOVEMBER DUE DATES *
> *
> 1st*
> @Tasha36089 :angel:
> 
> *3rd*
> @Marqelle93
> @Lunabelle
> 
> *4th*
> @zoeb1234 :blue:
> 
> *5th*
> @Ruskiegirl :angel:
> 
> *6th*
> @daniyaaq :blue: *He is here!!!*
> 
> *14th*
> @ciz :pink: * She is here!!!*
> 
> *15th*
> @loeylo :angel:
> @soloso :blue:
> 
> *19th*
> @RachRav:yellow:
> 
> *24th*
> @sil :pink: *She is here!!!*
> 
> *26th*
> @sallyhansen76 :angel:
> 
> *28th
> *
> @KatVM
> *
> 29th*
> @Penguin20 :blue:
> 
> *30th*
> @JJB2
> 
> *December due date likely Nov birth*
> @Skye75 :blue:​


----------



## daniyaaq

KatVM said:


> EDD changed to December 6 - little girl. Still waiting for her though. Induction booked for December 13.

So good to hear from you. Good luck with your induction, won’t be long now before you have your girl in your arms.


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney glad your getting over the cold.
Thats a really good amount of sleep for Harley, shame about the insomnia always the way when they are sleeping through, I’m slowly getting used to the lack of sleep and DD is sleeping through his crying in the night so that’s good.
Hope the cradle cap clears up soon.

Hope everyone doing ok, getting excited for Christmas


----------



## playgirl666

Hope everyone is doing OK, here's my cheeky smiley baby xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@KatVM 
Hi hon good to see u back. Sorry baby is a no show still but hope u have baby in ure arms soon. 

@daniyaaq 
How u getting on now hon. 

@Penguin20 
Ha yep always the way lol. Had a blip with H on Saturday night not sure what was up with him but he just wudnt settle untill 2:30am. Been OK since but he still has the cough and so does Tommy. Wish it wud go away. 

I'm supposed to be going out this Friday night for a few drinks with my bestie. I'm excited for it. It was her 42nd last month. We was both in the same year at school but I didn't really know her well at school. Met her at work just over 20 years ago now and we been besties since. I still have not had the vaccines tho so I'm starting to get really nervous about going out. 
I know people will just say well get the vaccine then but I don't really want it. 
I mean I may have it in the future but I'm just not ready right now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies!

how are you all? Are all the babies ok?

mid everyone looking forward to Christmas? Are you ready?

I need to start wrapping but now my babies are getting older they stay up later so it’s hard to be sneaky! I can’t do it during the day as Hudson likes to be near my boobs most the day and Huxley is just a whirlwind! My monkeys finish school tomorrow so I’m looking forward to a chilled few weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> how are you all? Are all the babies ok?
> 
> mid everyone looking forward to Christmas? Are you ready?
> 
> I need to start wrapping but now my babies are getting older they stay up later so it’s hard to be sneaky! I can’t do it during the day as Hudson likes to be near my boobs most the day and Huxley is just a whirlwind! My monkeys finish school tomorrow so I’m looking forward to a chilled few weeks!


Hiya how good to hear from u. 
All good here. 
Yes looking forward to Xmas but like you have all the wrapping to do which I hate lol. 
I was going to go out tomorrow night for my birthday but I decided to cancel. I'm just to scared of catching covid or bringing it home to my littles. 
So just gonna have a cosy birthday night in with my DH and babies.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Mummy2Corban hi, how have you been? We’re doing alright, kids closed schools Wednesday and hopefully I’ll wrap presents this weekend.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney our junior school has had a few cases and we have a few things planned for this coming week with family so I hope we dodge getting ill. Sorry you’ve cancelled your birthday plans but if your worried you won’t enjoy the night out as much as you could. A cosy night in sounds lovely!

@daniyaaq ive been ok thanks lovely. How’s you? Your little guy ok? I’m gonna try to a bit over the next few nights so I don’t have to think about it anymore!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We are all full of cold again and feeling sorry for ourselves. I ve just been prescribed a steroid ear spray as my ear is blocked but when I got home is said not for use in breastfeeding so waiting for the doctor to ring back to discuss. 

Zac just has his first set of vaccines so I'm expecting a rubbish afternoon. He already feels bad with this cold but the doctor said it was safe to have them. He weighed 13lb 10 oz on Wed. At 8w and 2 days.

All the boys finish school today and we are going to see santa Tom on a boat cruise. Then next week we are baking and decorating a gingerbread house together to pass the time till Christmas. Ollie my 3 year old is loving it this year He is so excited.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Zac has made friends with elf on the shelf.


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney our junior school has had a few cases and we have a few things planned for this coming week with family so I hope we dodge getting ill. Sorry you’ve cancelled your birthday plans but if your worried you won’t enjoy the night out as much as you could. A cosy night in sounds lovely!
> 
> @daniyaaq ive been ok thanks lovely. How’s you? Your little guy ok? I’m gonna try to a bit over the next few nights so I don’t have to think about it anymore!!!!

Ace is well, we finally cracked the code, going on end of week 2 of no dairy no wheat and no soy, he is a brand new baby even the eczema has cleared up. I’m on the other hand hungry and frustrated at the lack of choice for food and snacks. Last week he suddenly decided he doesn’t like tommee tippee bottles but has taken onto the pigeon one.

I’m hoping we will start doing longer sleep stretches though we on 2-3 hours at the moment


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq thats amazing he is doing so much better just a shame your missing out on so much! The things we do as mummas! 

@topazicatzbet what a beautiful boy! Amazing weight too! How was your Santa cruise? We have a Santa booked for Wednesday with my brother and his two littles. Can’t believe it’s only a week till Christmas! How’s your ear?


----------



## sil

Rosalie turned one month old yesterday! I can’t believe it. I am planing on checking through the thread and catching up soon but just wanted to pop in and say hi. I miss you ladies - I am so glad to see the thread is still alive and going and I hope to catch up with everyone soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil she is beautiful! It’s crazy how the time goes isn’t it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww hello lovely ladies so good to see u all again this group went so quite.
Loving looking at all the lovely photos.
Babies have grown and look so so cute.


Can't believe Xmas is just days away now.
I managed to wrap all the kids presents last night.
Well mine and husbands 4 children. I just have my eldest 2 to wrap but they mainly want money so only a few things to wrap for them.
Dh is gonna do the Xmas food shop on Wed or Thursday evening.
Love all the food at Xmas and looking forward to having a few drinkies on Xmas day.

Harely is doing well. Think he weighs about 11lbs something now.
He still has the cradle cap but I find coconut oil helps.
He has lost most of his hair so he's a little baldy lol. Tommy was aswell but in a way I love it becuase Tommy stayed looking like a baby untill he was 18 months old.
Harley is still on 4oz feeds but his last feed which is normoly about 10:30pm he sometimes has 5oz. He wakes up around 6am which is amazing.
He is still in a moses basket but will be moving him into his cot soon.

I had a woopsie and accidentally missed one of my mini pills. Was about 3 weeks ago and I've been in a bit of a panic.
Only had some light spotting since but I've had terrible period cramps all night and when I wiped just now there was red so hopefully it's AF.

We are going to start ttc in May now but I still plan to stop pill in March so I can get it out of my system.
Decided on May because that way Harely will be 8 months old and if I did fall I wudnt be due untill 2023.
Which doesn't seem to bad.
Can't believe I'm 42 now.

My best friend is in a mood with me I think because I didn't go out.
I did tell her on Wed night that I was really worried about going out and catching covid or bringing it home to the littles and she said it was completely up to me.
On Thurs I told her I wud rather hold off untill Jan when it's not so busy.
I told her I was just to anxious about catching it or bringing it home. Esp with the new veriant spreading badly here. Anyway that was Thursday I messaged her and she has ghosted me since. She didn't even wish me a happy birthday so I've been feeling really sad.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies

Hope your all doing ok, did a quick brief catch up on the thread,

@Suggerhoney Glad you managed to get most the presents wrapped up, it’s always a good feeling when that’s done and I love the Christmas food shop we did ours yesterday and now the kitchen is full but DD has already started working her way through it lol
Amazing Harley sleeping through the night and glad his cradle cap is doing ok.
Your friend doesn’t sound very supportive especially as covid is on the peak the moment, I would of stayed in too and if she can’t understand that then she not worth your time, hopefully she come round and understand your reasons.
How exciting TTC again.. May be here before you know it.

AFM - Jax is 3 weeks on Christmas Eve, time is going very quick :( 
His sleeping is still unpredictable as some nights he wake every 3/4 hours for a feed then straight back to sleep and other times he be up every 2 hours or he stay up for the night after his feeds just being grumpy or just looking round of what’s going on around him, hopefully he settle on the every 3/4 hour feeds soon and sticks to it but we will see, DD loves him very much and wants to constantly cuddle him.. she is a great big sister. 
Still can’t get over it’s Christmas this weekend but I’m very excited to see DD face Christmas morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Merry Christmas lovlies:xmas9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Hope your all doing ok, did a quick brief catch up on the thread,
> 
> @Suggerhoney Glad you managed to get most the presents wrapped up, it’s always a good feeling when that’s done and I love the Christmas food shop we did ours yesterday and now the kitchen is full but DD has already started working her way through it lol
> Amazing Harley sleeping through the night and glad his cradle cap is doing ok.
> Your friend doesn’t sound very supportive especially as covid is on the peak the moment, I would of stayed in too and if she can’t understand that then she not worth your time, hopefully she come round and understand your reasons.
> How exciting TTC again.. May be here before you know it.
> 
> AFM - Jax is 3 weeks on Christmas Eve, time is going very quick :(
> His sleeping is still unpredictable as some nights he wake every 3/4 hours for a feed then straight back to sleep and other times he be up every 2 hours or he stay up for the night after his feeds just being grumpy or just looking round of what’s going on around him, hopefully he settle on the every 3/4 hour feeds soon and sticks to it but we will see, DD loves him very much and wants to constantly cuddle him.. she is a great big sister.
> Still can’t get over it’s Christmas this weekend but I’m very excited to see DD face Christmas morning.


Hello my love. 

Thank you I'm getting excited now becuase all my OPKs and HPTs came on Friday. 
They were going cheap so I grabbed them and I've put them away. 
Will start the OPKs when I stop the pill in March and the the HPTs in May. 
I have loads it's quite embarrassing lol. 
50 wondfo OPks and 20 HPTs.
50 [email protected] OPKs and 20 HPTs and 6 frer. 
I always like to use a few different brands just to be sure. 
I am a bit worried it won't happen for us again because I'm too old but hopefully it will. Even if it takes 11 months again like with Harley. 
Also if this makes sense and bit nervous about it happening straight away. I'm fully expecting it to take a while but part of me has a strange feeling its gonna be fast. 
Mind u I came off the pill in Feb 2020 and was pregnant by April and again in June July and October but as you all know they didn't stick. 
Im a bit scared of all that happening again. 
But will keep trying and tbh if I was going to miscarry i wud much rather it happen supper early rather than get further down the line. 
Just hoping I don't end up have recurring miscarriages again because that was tough. 
All my losses were horrible esp the one I got to almost 11 weeks with but going through chemical after chemical after chemical was so tough also. 

I think may will come around fast as well. 
Had a good few drinks just incase i can't drink next year. 

Sorry about little ones sleeping those first few weeks are hard but it will get easier. 

Hope u had or are having a lovely Christmas. 

Harley didn't have a clue what was going on but he laughed so much. Mainly at me lol. 

Tommy my 2 year old cud understand it more this year and he loved it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and the babies all enjoyed their first visit from santa.


----------



## Penguin20

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all had an amazing and safe Christmas, I don’t think I stopped eating lol

@Suggerhoney It is so exciting the build up when TTC but can be a worrying time.. fingers crossed it happens quick and it is a sticky bean, May will be here before you know it.
And thank you, his sleeping is settling but still has the odd bad night.. he is definitely a better sleeper than my DD was, she was up every 2 hours till she was 4 months old where as he’s more 3/4 hours and only the occasional night it be every 2 hours 

@topazicatzbet what a gorgeous picture


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and the babies all enjoyed their first visit from santa.
> 
> View attachment 1105036


Awwww that snowman outfit is the cutest 



Penguin20 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all had an amazing and safe Christmas, I don’t think I stopped eating lol
> 
> @Suggerhoney It is so exciting the build up when TTC but can be a worrying time.. fingers crossed it happens quick and it is a sticky bean, May will be here before you know it.
> And thank you, his sleeping is settling but still has the odd bad night.. he is definitely a better sleeper than my DD was, she was up every 2 hours till she was 4 months old where as he’s more 3/4 hours and only the occasional night it be every 2 hours
> 
> @topazicatzbet what a gorgeous picture


Thanks hon. I hope we will be successful. 5 months and counting hehe


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney its so exciting that you will TTC again. I’m hoping that you fall quickly and suffer no losses on the way. Harley is proof that you can do it and it’s not that long ago so surely it will all work out. I’d love another but for us we would be pushing it to far. We’ve been lucky to have our 6 so I’m just enjoying Hudson as much as I can. Beautiful pictures too!

@topazicatzbet he has got to be the cutest snowman I’ve ever seen!

@Penguin20 the night feeds are tough! I generally fall asleep so Hudson tends to just help himself! Hahaha! I have him snuggled next to me so he feds and is asleep again. 

I hope you’ve all had a lovely Christmas! I’m taking down the Christmas decorations tomorrow and going to give the house a good clean. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope u had a wonderful Christmas hon. We took all the decorations down yesterday and I also spent just over 4 hours tidying and Organising DD bedroom. It was a nightmare but it looks amazing now and everything is organised. Found a few barbies with missing heads or legs so they had to go. I just need to do my older boys room and then the house cleaning then we can enjoy newyears. 
I really want to sort my room out as well and go through all my wardrobe and drawers etc. Will do that in the new year. And I need to tidy and sort a storage cupboard. 
So a few things to keep my busy. 
I want everything done and organised b4 I fall pregnant. 

Am a little nervous about ttc again esp at 42. 
Hopefully it will be ok and everything is still in full working order. 

Tommy my 2 year old loved Christmas this year. He kept saying wow wow when he see his presents. 
He ate all his Christmas Dinner too. He also now eats tomatoes. He loves peas and runner beans too. Never had a kid that likes vegetables that young' it's awesome. 

Been feeling very blessed and content lately. Tommy and Harley make me melt. It makes me feel so excited that one day they cud have a baby brother or sister.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i love a good sort out! It always makes me feel like I have a clearer mind when I have a good sort out of that makes sense. We took our decorations down the other day too! I’m slightly envious that you will start ttc again soon. As much as I know we are done for financial reasons I will always want to be pregnant and give birth again! And again! Haha! Oh only if we had more money, space and if I was younger too!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy new year ladies and babies! What a year! I hope 2022 brings everyone happiness and health! I’m looking forward to getting a bit healthier and fitter this year! And making lots of new memories with my babies!

bring it on xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
Money is supper tight for us as well hon. We have the space but money is very tight but I'm keeping all the clothing and everything so if I do fall I have it all. Even gonna keep my pram.
If I end up getting pregnant and it's a girl then I'm lucky there too because my neighbour has a 5 week old girl and said she will keep the clothing.
Not sure if I wud find out tho. I think I wid love to stay team yellow as it will be my last. I said b4 falling with Harley I wud stay team yellow and think I made it too about 9 weeks and then I was itching haha.
Tbh hon I'm a bit worried it won't happen. I told myself if it don't than that's OK but I know I will be upset if it dont.
I don't really know how long it will take either. It took 11 months to fall with Harley and I was younger and now I'm 42.
So it may not happen at all.
My DH thinks it will tho. He says we will have one more and he's normally right. My nanna keeps saying it will be twins next. Oh no no no lol.
I do have 2 sets on my grandads side. His sister had twins then twins again and DH has 2 sets his side too.
Pluss I was told being over 40 ure at a higher risk of multiples. Yikes lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

There's a new September group now and it made me feel quite sad seeing it. Be a October group up next. Don't seem long ago we was all posting our tests. Harley is 4 months old on 5th Jan It's Gone so fast :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oooh PS I totally know what u mean. I hate doing the sorting and organising but when it's done u just feel so great. They say a tidy organised home means a happy relaxed brain. That's certainly the case for me. I always hate the doing it part but when it's all done and looks lovely I just feel so pleased with myself.


----------



## daniyaaq

Happy new year ladies. I’m feeling quite sick today, going to get Covid tested tomorrow cos I couldn’t find a rapid test anywhere. But I’m really hoping it’s not Covid

@Suggerhoney felt the same when I saw the September group already. And like @Mummy2Corban I’m jealous of you TTC. If pregnancy wasn’t so hard on me I would totally do number 4. I was thinking about tying my tubes, throughout pregnancy I was so sure I will but I just can’t make myself anymore


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## Mummy2Corban

I honestly can’t believe how the last year has flown! It doesn’t seem possible! We fell preggo on my January cycle so it’s nearly a year ago I tested. I would love to do it all again. But Hudson really has to be the last. We are going to have to move (which with house prices at the moment is nt really an option) or get clever with space to create another bedroom. So unfortunately it just isn’t a good idea. I’ve had a few tears over the last few days about it and I’m sure there will be more to come but I know we have to hang up our baby days. In 11 years I’ve had 6 babies, 1 molar with chemo and 3 early MC. That’s quite an eventful 11 years! It’s exciting moving on but super sad at the same time. Big hugs to you all that fee the same.

@Suggerhoney you have to keep us updated! I’m sure that all will be ok and you’ll fall. At least with it taking its time with Harley you know that it can happen after an amount of time. If it’s meant to be it will be. Super excited for you!

@daniyaaq fingers crossed it’s not covid. What are your rules for isolating? 

picture above is my little fella! Nearly 3 months old!!!! Oh my Hudson! Where has the time gone xx


----------



## sil

@Mummy2Corban I'm in the same boat - Rosalie was definitely our last. It's really hard for me. Even though shes only 2 months old I'm already feeling the pull and longing for the excitement of trying, the ultrasounds, feeling those tiny kicks inside, and that beautiful feel of a newborn resting on your shoulder and that sweet newborn smell. It's a grieving process to realize that it won't happen again. I've had 4 babies and 2 miscarriages in 8 years. I wish we had the money and space for another but we just don't.

@daniyaaq I hope you feel better soon! It's such a scary time to feel sick. Did you get your results back? I wish it were easier to find testing.

@Suggerhoney good luck! I'm excited for you trying for another.

@topazicatzbet Zac is so precious! amazing how fast these babies grow.

@playgirl666 such an adorable photo! I love those baby smiles

@KatVM any news yet? Is baby here? Hope your delivery went smoothly!!

Rosie is growing so quickly. She's already 6 1/2 weeks old which seems impossible to me. Wasn't she just born? Weren't we just figuring out genders? Hell, weren't we just taking pregnancy tests and squinting at those lines? It doesn't seem real. 

Rosie got her tongue and lip ties clipped last week. It was really tight - the doctor said one of the worse ones he's seen - and she's been much happier since although she hates the exercises we have to do. Before she got it clipped she was constantly taking down air, breaking the seal while feeding, and getting blisters on her lip because she couldn't extend it to make a proper latch. She had a rough few nights after surgery but is happier now.

Here are photos of her big sister and two big brothers doting on her. All 3 of them LOVE her and I really feel like she brought the family closer together. (note: photo in the car did NOT have the car in motion, haha! We were stopped in a parking lot so I could feed her and he wanted to hold her after before we clipped her back in).


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil I feel you lovely! It’s really tough isn’t it. I’m here with you feeling those same feelings! And I totally agree that it is a grieving process. I know I’ll shed lots of tears but deep down I know it can’t be any other way. Your pictures are just lovely! What a beautiful bunch of babies you have. Sorry to hear about Rosie’s ties and the struggle she has had but I’m so glad all is looking much better. I wonder if Hudson has a lip tie? But I’m unsure who to ask seeing as his putting weight on?! Plus everything is so delayed and you don’t see many health professions in person?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sil also how much hair does she have!!!! My last 2 boys were so dark and so hairy! Hudson is quite light and hardly has any hair!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm feeling it too. So sad that zac is our last and we will never have a girl. I went and got the coil put in just before Christmas as that was quite emotional as it means no happy accidents but I'm 40 now and while we could afford another for general day to day we would need a new car and holidays and days out would be too expensive. No way would hubby consider another. 

Zac is such a chubby baby we have nicknamed him tank. Lol. He is 11 weeks today and we have been putting him in 3-6 month clothes for the past 1/2 weeks. I'm gonna sort through all his clothes and save the special items and make them into a blanket and donate the rest. Kind of putting it off though as Im not emotionally ready for it yet. 

I really need to start getting more active I ve still a Stone of zac baby weight to lose and a stone of lockdown/miscarriage depression weight to lose.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daniyaaq said:


> Happy new year ladies. I’m feeling quite sick today, going to get Covid tested tomorrow cos I couldn’t find a rapid test anywhere. But I’m really hoping it’s not Covid
> 
> @Suggerhoney felt the same when I saw the September group already. And like @Mummy2Corban I’m jealous of you TTC. If pregnancy wasn’t so hard on me I would totally do number 4. I was thinking about tying my tubes, throughout pregnancy I was so sure I will but I just can’t make myself anymore

Hope you feel better soon. I feel like I ve been constantly ill since I had covid in October. My left ear is still blocked, this cold virus going around is horrible.


----------



## daniyaaq

Unfortunately omricon has stretched resources here, I barely made it into testing before they reached capacity at 11am. Results will likely come in 2-3 days. All stores in my area have run out of rapid tests and aren’t expecting any until next week. 

it does seem like just yesterday we were all squinting at pregnancy tests


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet its tough isn’t it. I’ve actually started getting rid of Hudson’s things as my friends sister is pregnant with a baby boy so all his 0-3 month stuff he grew out off has gone to her. Hudson is really long so fills 3-6 but his not that chubby. His like my eldest as a baby. I don’t think I could face keeping hold of it and getting rid of it in one lot so as we don’t need it I’ll deffo give stuff away or sell it. 

I lost a lot of my baby weight with the awful sickness bug I had but I just need to do some exercise to get rid of the rest and tone up a bit. I got a Apple Watch for Christmas so I hope that will give me some goals to achieve daily.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Zac is really clingy so I end up spending most of the day sat cuddling him. I'm hoping to wrap up warm and start getting out and walking more weather permitting.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet Hudson is the same too! If I put him in his basket he doesn’t have any of it. Like I don’t mind the snuggles but sometimes you gotta do housework!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Penguin20

Happy new year ladies, hope you are all well :) 

just caught up on the thread and I’m with most you ladies that Jax will be our last, we definitely couldn’t afford another baby plus we are very lucky to have one of each and look forward to doing holidays and days out without thinking about money. Plus I always said I don’t want a kid in my 30s, nothing wrong with it but I just don’t feel ill cope as definitely feeling more tired this time round even though Jax is a better sleeper than my DD was. 
Can’t believe How quick time going :( Jax is a proper chunk now and starting to fill his 0-3 months clothes.

how you ladies doing ?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh wow ladies I'm so happy to see so many of u back again. 
I've missed u all. 
@daniyaaq I'm so glad I wasn't the only one that felt sad seeing the new September group. I kept asking myself am I being silly. 
It just seems crazy there is another September group when it don't seem lien 5 mins ago I wss just joining the 2021 September group and posting my tests. 

@Mummy2Corban 
I will definitely keep u all posted. Hope this group still stays active so I can keep u all updated when we start trying. 

Still keep getting that dought creeping in. Like what if it dont happen at all because I have no good eggs left but i need to be positive and stay faithful. 

I actually tested out the [email protected] and wondfo hpts I have just to see what they look like BFN. I'm definitely not pregnant so thought let's see what there like so then when I start testing for real I will know if they give off any false positives or shadows. 
They actually looked BFN I mean maybe a slight shadow but only if u hold it up into the light. 
So at least I know now if I I get lines It will be the real deal. 


Loving all the pictures ladies so cute. 
@daniyaaq hope the test comes out negative. There are so many colds going around right now. 

So Harley is still in his moses basket but I want him in his Cot soon. We just need to get some baby monitors because ours don't work any more. 
We cud just leave the door open but we have 3 cats and I wud worry . 
He wud probably be ok and they never tried getting in the cot when Tommy used to be in there. 
I've just put him in 3-6 month clothing but it's a bit long and big. Some stuff is ok but other stuff like baby grows are long. 
He is 12lbs. He is such a smiley happy baby and he just makes my heart melt. 

He is 4 months and nearly 2 days old. How I don't know.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
I got my BFP at 10dpo on January 20th. Nearly a year ago. Just wow. Why has it all gone so fast. 

I won't be having the screening test if I do fall pregnant again. I know I will just get high risk again because of my age so I'm just gonna have the scans and go with them. 
I want to enjoy my it and not spend my whole pregnancy worrying. 

I will still worry during the first trimester because of the miscarriages I've had but I want to enjoy every moment. 
And cherish it. 
I hate it that I spent a whole 8 months worrying. I only relaxed after we had our 4d scan at 31 weeks. 
All that worry for nothing. I feel like I waisted it all. 
That's probably another reason I really want to do it again. 

I do keep freekimg out about twins. Thanks Nan lol:shock:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 thats great that jax (I love his name) is a better sleeper. It’s lovely you have one of each! They change so much so quickly don’t they! I love seeing them change and grow but just wish this baby stage lasted just a bit longer. How is your DD with him? She’s a lovely age to be helpful. My 7 year old DD can’t get enough of Hudson! She can be so helpful and soothe him if I can’t get to him or something. 

@Suggerhoney ive always wanted twins! They say the more children you have your more likely to end up with twins. Your age is also a factor as the older you get apparently you can release more eggs each cycle as your body is like it’s my last chance to get preggo! Even if it takes a little time like it did with Harley I’m sure all will be fine and you’ll fall pregnant. If you don’t try you’ll never know. It’s hard not worry in pregnancy anyway but I think when you’ve had bad experiences it just heightens your awareness of things that can go wrong. At least you know that a high odds of downs can work out just fine and that the scans you have can pick things up without having the screening done.

Hudson fills his 3-6 stuff already and a few outfits in 6-9 would fit him. His not a chubba he is very long so fills his clothes. 

It’s absolutely crazy that it’s nearly a year since you found out. I would have tested at the end of January as I ovulated about the 18th on day 11 of my cycle. You must keep us updated! I only come on to look at this page as the other posts about ttc etc make me feel sad so I just stick to our group page.


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney how exciting your be TTC soon as time is flying by, and just imagine twins.. that would be a lot of work but amazing at the same time, fingers crossed you fall quickly and the it’s about easy pregnancy for you 

@Mummy2Corban Thank you, it’s the only name that I fully loved as struggled with boys name. DD is amazing with him and loves helping out, she honestly a great big sister.
Awww bless Hudson - Jax is long too so his clothes fit fine weight wise but his legs are crunch up so he’s in 0-3 months now. Newborn cloths look tiny compared to him now.
How are you feeling now as know you were quite ill ?

Jax is 6 weeks old on Friday :( growing too quick, it’s my DH birthday soon and we thinking of having a night out together but not sure I can leave Jax at 6 weeks old plus don’t know if I can deal with the judgy comments. When I left my DD for first time at 11 weeks old so many people made comments about me leaving her but my DH didn’t get one comment.. don’t get why mums are more judge than dads


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Penguin20 that’s lovely to hear that DD loves him. When we had DS 5 our DS 4 wasn’t impressed one bit and took ages for him to come round. 

I’m feeling so much better. For 2 weeks I had this awful sinus type cough/cold that I kept having chills then fever it was horrible. Got over that then I had gastro but I’ve never been in so much pain. I could only just about hobble to the bathroom! Took weeks to fully feel better. Thank you for asking!

As for your night out I would go if you want to!!!! It’s never easy leaving a baby whatever age…..but it’s only a few hours and it’s DH birthday so don’t listen to anyone! We need sometime for ourselves too! Doesn’t matter what anyone else thinks. You do you xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Gosh ladies I don't know how I feel about twins lol. Hopefully it will just be the one haha

That's just it I know if we don't try I will definitely regret it. 
I am starting to get really excited now but also worry can i cope with 3 under 3 if it does happen quickly. 
My almost 11 year old joked that I cud be due in September again haha. 
I fell pregnant with Tommy and Harley in January and they are both September babies. I wasn't due until the 14th October with Tommy but was induced at 36+6 weeks. 

Sometimes i think should we just start trying now but like I said I cud end up being due this year. Nah I homage to leave it a bit longer so then I get a 2023 due date. 


Hay ladies someone we've all been worried about in here has just posted in the 2ww testing group and I wss so happy. 
I will leave it to her to update on here. 

@Penguin20 
I love the name Jax it's so cute. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Don't worry hon I will definitely keep u all posted. We need to keep this group going. The group I was in with Tommy has died out now but I still talk to a few ladies who I shared that group with. One of them is pregnant again and due mat. Her youngest has just turned 1 and she has a 2 and 3 year old. She's having a girl now which I know she really wanted a girl after 3 boys so I'm so happy for her.

The other lady has just had her baby is December but wants to try again in a years time. 
I wud definitely be holding out longer if I was younger.


----------



## daniyaaq

Test came back positive unfortunately. But it didn’t get any worse than the first day. Kids managed to keep being negative. 

@Penguin20 i would definitely do it. We always had our night out alone, I was so scared about judgement but you know what we needed it and I enjoyed my time. MIL is so good with baby too so it was easy to relax.


----------



## Penguin20

@Mummy2Corban that sounds awful, glad your feeling better :)

Thanks ladies for your advice, definitely think we’re go out for his birthday even if it just for dinner or something, be nice to have some alone time.. see how I feel nearer the time.
Once I got the first sleepover out the way for DD I was more relaxed to leave her if needed but it’s building up the courage again for Jax to have his first sleepover but we’re see as time goes on, luckily my mum and DH mum love having the grandkids lol


----------



## Penguin20

@daniyaaq Sorry to hear you tested positive but glad your feeling ok and kids are negative


----------



## angie90

Hey girls!

It was so nice to come on here and see so many updates! I can’t believe it’s nearly been a year!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! I tested positive for Covid on Christmas day and big mh boys had it! Somehow OH managed to avoid but we’re all out of isolation now and feeling so much better! Never appreciated fresh air so much! 

Not sure what Ozzy weighs but he’s so chilled! Sleeping well with one feed in the night which was total opposite to my first son! He has his second lot of injections today as now 3 months! 

we’ve decided we will likely try for one more baby next year! I need to loose alot of weight first to try and have a better healing after! Think my weigh impacted the recovery from c section but that’s just my experience! I’m back at the hospital for a scan tomorrow as there could STILL be some placenta inside! I’ve already had a D&C remove some if you remember but back in November I had a follow up scan and there was still something there!! So they left it (not entirely sure they should have) and tokorrow I find out! They put me on projesterone to thicken my my womb lining hoping that I will have a big period after I stop it to try snd push whatever is in there out… one month later still no period! 

My plan is to try snd loose a good amount of weight this year snd then start trying again in January next year! So I’m calling this my year of health! 

so lovely to here from you all! I’m not entirely sure how to comment back to you all individually but I hope your all well!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney 3 under 3 would defo keep you busy!!! Haha! Would be lovely though as they would all be close in age. I think give your body a few extra months to heal from having Harley and then try. You know that May will be here in a heartbeat and TTC is stressful so enjoy being chill with your boys for a bit. Keep the positive vibes up! It will happen! 

@daniyaaq sucks you tested positive but I’m glad to hear it didn’t get worse and the girls are ok!

@Penguin20 when your ready for a night out do it! 

@angie90 hey lovely! Good to hear from you! That’s super exciting you’ll try again! I’m always a little envious of ladies having more babies but I think I always will have that pang inside that I want more. Sounds like a plan on getting healthy this year! I’m trying to do some exercise to tone up! And eat less chocolate haha!
Sorry about covid over Christmas! Isolating must suck! Ozzy sounds like a dream! I’m unsure about how much Hudson weighs! With covid it’s not as easy to find somewhere that you can weigh them. I’m hoping all goes ok with your scan! Strange they would leave a bit but maybe was tricky for them to remove?! So hoped your period would shed it! Anyway how stressful for you. I’m hoping it’s all clear so you don’t have to do anything else!

I’ve got to get a blood test for charring cross for my follow up with my molar. I can’t be bothered to call the drs up though as they are always so awkward when I need to book these blood tests plus the lines are always so busy you end up in a query for over 30 minutes before you speak to the receptionist. Drives me crazy!!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

@angie90 so good to hear from you. I’m so jealous another person ttc again.

my best friend told me today she’s starting the TTC journey so I’m going to be living vicariously through her.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq most of my friends have been done having babies for a while so I don’t have anyone close to live through at the moment. Dam it!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hudson! 

how are you all? Ladies and babies? X


----------



## Penguin20

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1105492
> 
> 
> Hudson!
> 
> how are you all? Ladies and babies? X

look at him, such a cutie. 

I’m good thank you other than being tired, Jax decided to have his 6 week growth spurt and was up very hour being fussy and wanted a feed every 2-3 hours.

how’s you ?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So many things that unsettle them isn’t there! I feel like you make some progress with routine/sleep and then something happens like a growth spurt or injections. Hopefully it won’t last long and his back to his normal feeding schedule. 

All is ok here thank you. Hudson has started to try and roll Over. DD2 is poorly so I’m not sure she will go to school tomorrow. Counting down the days till the next half term!


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy2Corban said:


> So many things that unsettle them isn’t there! I feel like you make some progress with routine/sleep and then something happens like a growth spurt or injections. Hopefully it won’t last long and his back to his normal feeding schedule.
> 
> All is ok here thank you. Hudson has started to try and roll Over. DD2 is poorly so I’m not sure she will go to school tomorrow. Counting down the days till the next half term!

hope your DD gets better, life of a mom always looking forward for the next school start/holiday. We still on holiday here and I desperately can’t wait for the kids to be back at school

we doing alright here, have all recovered from Covid now and things are relatively ok.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq ive kept her off school today but she seems much better than yesterday so I think she will go back tomorrow. I’m looking forward to this half term as I felt that the summer term and the October half term we didn’t do much as I was pregnant and uncomfortable or had a newborn so I’m looking forward to actually being able to do something with the kiddies. Plus no school runs is great! 

glad you’ve all recovered from covid. How’s your little fella doing?


----------



## daniyaaq

DS is ok ( haha wanted to try out calling him a DS, I’m still getting used to it) he still has a lingering cough but otherwise doing alright. 

we are about to go on our first holiday soon hoping he’ll continue being his chill self while in a new place


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq we went abroad when Huxley DS3 was 3 months old and it was fairly easy. He slept a lot of the time so meant I could still get in the pool and help with the others. Hopefully he will be chill and you all have a lovely time. Where are you going? I think we will book a holiday this year but just stay in England.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i hope your ok x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi @Mummy2Corban
It wud be 3 under 4 not 3 under 3.
Tommy will be 3 in September and we've not strated trying yet.
Definitely cudnt do 3 under 3 but 3 under 4 will hopefully be ok. We Definitely will not be trying any sooner Than May. LOL

So sorry I've been MIA ladies I have covid.
Not been too poorly with it. Had body aches and headaches and sickness and diareah.
And tested positive last Friday. Still testing positive today urgh.

My 11 year old son had it too but he's clear now. Unfortunately my 9 year dd also tested positive 2 days ago so had to spend her birthday yesterday in her room.
Feel so bad for her.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@angie90 

So exciting ure gonna try again hon. I think u have it well planned. 
I wanted to try next year but unfortunately because of my age we have to try ASAP. 
So we will be trying from May onwards. 
It did take 11 months to fall with Harley so I guess there's a good chance I cud still be ttc when u start trying.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I had 3 under 4 for a while and it was fine…. But I only had to do a playgroup run a few times a week which was an afternoon session so didn’t have the morning stress of getting everyone sorted for school. You’ll be fine…. Baby no.7 you’ll breeze it! Haha!!!

sorry to hear about coronavirus! Do you feel better now?

we have covid too. DS1 tested positive on Thursday so we tried as much to keep him in his room as he has very mild symptoms but I think I’m now positive (had a very faint positive) but I feel a bit icky so I think I have it. Because I’m feeding I’m just trying to sanitise as much as I can so Hudson doesn’t get it but he sleeps in my bed and hasn’t slept in his crib that there isn’t much I can do. DH is negative and we won’t test the others again until Monday as we aren’t going anywhere and they don’t have symptoms (they hate them so as it’s the weekend we will leave them be)

how’s everyone doing? X


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry to hear about all the covid cases. Hope you all feel better soon.

We have all had a cold that refuses to go. (Pcr negative)

Zac is doing really well and is very giggly now. 14 weeks old Tom. Time is flying by too fast.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@topazicatzbet he is a little sweetheart! 14 weeks is crazy! As much as it’s lovely seeing them change and grow it hurts my heart that it goes so quick!

As for us I’ve just got a shitty cold but can start testing Friday. DS1 tested negative this morning so if negative tomorrow he is back at school. His symptoms were mild and very short lived. DD1 test positive yesterday with no symptoms and DD2 tested positive this morning again with no symptoms. Hudson has been sneezing and is a bit snuffly so unsure if he has it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no @Mummy2Corban so sorry covid has hit ure end too my love. 
My ds only had backache and my dd didn't have any symptoms 

For me just woke up on that Wednesday morning with a terrible terrible headache and neck ache. 
I also felt really sick and had upper and lower backache and the chills so new I had a fever. 
I tested negative on the Thursday but was still feeling rotten so new I had covid. Then on the Friday I tested and it was lit up like a Christmas tree. 
Today is the First day I've tested negative so that's been 2 weeks now. 

Oh hon its so difficult to know what to do and ure doing the best u can. 
Praying little man stays covid free. 
Get well soon hon. <3


@topazicatzbet 
He is gorgeous hon and I love his rainbow baby grow. 
It's so sad how fast the time goes isn't it. 
Only seems like a week ago we strated this thread it's crazy. 

Harley will be 5 months old on 5th Feb I can't believe it. 
We started ttc him when Tommy was 5 months old. 
Holding out a bit longer this time though. I want to wait untill Harley is 8 months b4 we start trying again. 
Can't believe Jan is almost over. :saywhat:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh sounds like you’ve been poorly. Can’t believe it took that long to be negative! I feel like I have a head cold and that’s about it. So I feel yuk but not that bad in the grand scheme of things. 

How is Harley nearly 5 months! When will you start to wean him? It’s too crazy! 

Hudson is meant to have his last next Wednesday but I don’t know if I should cancel them and move them a week or so later as we have covid in the house? What would you ladies do?


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

sorry I been offline recently but been tough last couple weeks as Jax been suffering really bad with reflux, he been a sicky baby since he been born but when he was 4/5 weeks it started getting worse, got advised to change his milk so many times but only one that help was cow and gate reflux but gave him diarrhoea so doctor wanted him off it. Went doctors 4 times tried different things like gaviscon but nothing worked and they started to suspect milk allergy but the prescription milk was just as bad so ended getting referred to hospital earlier this week. They were nice but pretty much said there nothing wrong and I should accept Jax to be a sicky baby and just wean him from 4 months. Me and DH decided to go back to cow and gate reflux which settles his sickness other than odd moments and the diarrhoea has come back but advised to see if it eventually settles. 
Jax has become demanding with wanting feeds dead on 3 hours where as before it started going 4-5 hours before his reflux got bad. Hopefully things start to settle now we’re sticking to this milk.
Sorry for ranting but it just been a lot 

Sorry to you ladies who got covid, me and DH had it beginning of January but luckily didn’t get it bad just felt tired and like I had a cold.. hope you ladies feel better soon 

@Mummy2Corban I would move them just so covid out the way, but do what’s easiest and best for you :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
I know hon I just can't believe he is 5 months old it's absolutely craaaaaazy and also so sad that it all just goes by so quickly. 
Can't believe it's nearly February just like how:shock:
Regarding the appointment I think I wud cancel and book it in another day hon. 
I'm gonna start weaning around 6 months hon. Gonna start the potty training with Tommy when the weather gets warmer too. Hmmmm should be fun lol. 
Also going to move Harley to his cot because he's still in a moses basket but he's getting too long now so need to get him in his cot. Hope he will be ok. 



Seems like everyone I'd getting Covid at the moment:(

@Penguin20 

Oh no hon I'm so sorry ure going through that. 
Harley has has terrible reflux since he was 4 weeks old. I think he had colic with it as well. 
We tried him on a few formulas but he wud just scream and get very upset during feeds. That's when it clicked and I thought reflux. 
Spoke to a doctor about it and she said definitely reflux. 
We put him on Cow&Gate anti reflux and it did give him diareah the first week or so but soon settled. 
We use Mam bottles with a medium flow teat because its thick. 
And he's been fine since. .


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney Thanks so much for the reassurance with cow and gate, reflux is just horrible and Jax had it so bad but this cow and gate definitely has helped and the diarrhoea is still about but has calmed down, wish we stuck to it when we first put him on it but was advised to take him off it so we did, 
Can’t believe it nearly February, not long till you TTC again.. exciting!!!!
Good luck with potty training in the summer, my DD potty trained really well but I think that’s because we waited till she was ready instead of listening to HV and people telling me when to do it.
Aww can’t believe how quick Harley is growing and now time for the cot, hope he settles ok in it and it’s a smooth transition


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi all just got back from our holiday. We went to Tropical North Queensland, Great Barrier Reef. It was amazing and Bub was just his normal chill self, he even started sleeping longer stretches there, I’m guessing from all the stimulation and going around. Older kids loved swimming in all the gorges in Daintree as well as snorkeling and seeing nemo.

sorry about all the Covid, when I got it I tried my best to isolate from kids but eventually they tested positive too.

kids are finally back to school and next week I’m dipping my toes back at work, doing a very-flexible-no pressure-part time return to see how I go. I need some stimulation. MIL will be coming around to help me with bub two days a week so will start with that.

I’ll be able to go in and out of the office or work from home so we will keep breastfeeding although I’m looking forward to cutting down on it. Haven’t really been enjoying it but it wasn’t too too bad so don’t mind keeping it going for him. So far plan is I’ll give him a feed at 8, lunch time then through the night, works out he’ll have atleast 2/3 bottles of formula in the day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hello ladies! Popping back in for a quick read and update :). I’m happy to say that all my negative feelings about my birth passed with time. Now I have a new appreciation for another type of birth (I’ve had 4 very different ones)!

Meadow is by far our easiest baby. She is absolutely lovely and smiley and almost never cries unless she is tired. She is just gone 3 months last week and is over 14lbs and extremely tall, she is off the growth charts actually. She loves her sisters attention and is content with anyone’s attention although she has her favorites! We are cosleeping and still EBF. 

AFM I’m very happy but 4 kids feels like a lot to me so we are definitely done having babies and I don’t feel any regret about that at all. Now talk to me again once I’m past my favorite stage of 9-12 months and I might have some heartache but don’t feel bad about leaving TTC behind currently!

you may remember my sister had a preemie, well unfortunately she is the most high maintenance baby you could imagine. She basically cries all day unless my sister is bouncing her. So next to meadow that makes it pretty hard for my sister and her husband I think. 

I’m trying a sourdough starter and we are aiming for 1000 hours outside this year so those are my hobbies currently! Oh and we all have omicron currently except my DH has no symptoms because he was vaccinated. I’ve got a head cold and it’s a tummy bug for all the girls except DD6. Not too bad though. We are still on vaccine passports here, jealous of you in the UK who can do as you please now! I hope you and your babes are doing well and for those TTC again all the baby dust xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hello ladies! Popping back in for a quick read and update :). I’m happy to say that all my negative feelings about my birth passed with time. Now I have a new appreciation for another type of birth (I’ve had 4 very different ones)!
> 
> Meadow is by far our easiest baby. She is absolutely lovely and smiley and almost never cries unless she is tired. She is just gone 3 months last week and is over 14lbs and extremely tall, she is off the growth charts actually. She loves her sisters attention and is content with anyone’s attention although she has her favorites! We are cosleeping and still EBF.
> 
> AFM I’m very happy but 4 kids feels like a lot to me so we are definitely done having babies and I don’t feel any regret about that at all. Now talk to me again once I’m past my favorite stage of 9-12 months and I might have some heartache but don’t feel bad about leaving TTC behind currently!
> 
> you may remember my sister had a preemie, well unfortunately she is the most high maintenance baby you could imagine. She basically cries all day unless my sister is bouncing her. So next to meadow that makes it pretty hard for my sister and her husband I think.
> 
> I’m trying a sourdough starter and we are aiming for 1000 hours outside this year so those are my hobbies currently! Oh and we all have omicron currently except my DH has no symptoms because he was vaccinated. I’ve got a head cold and it’s a tummy bug for all the girls except DD6. Not too bad though. We are still on vaccine passports here, jealous of you in the UK who can do as you please now! I hope you and your babes are doing well and for those TTC again all the baby dust xx
> View attachment 1105877

So good to hear from you. I was thinking of you today. Glad to hear you are feeling well.


----------



## alibaba24

Can I please join here? Got a bfp a few days ago. Due date October 10th have an early scan booked in a couple weeks x


----------



## alibaba24

Just seen this is for 2021


----------



## Suggerhoney

alibaba24 said:


> Just seen this is for 2021


Congratulations hon. Yeah this group was 2021 we have all had our babies now. 
There is a new September/October group tho and there all lovely and will make u feel so welcome. 
Congratulations ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Penguin20 
Ah hon its OK u didn't know did u. When we actually started H on it we only used it a week then tried him on actimal. 
I just found he wasn't able to get the milk out of the anti reflux bottles. Anyway he got really really bad reflux again on Actimal so it was back to the anti reflux cow and gate and we brought number 2 or medium flow teats and we used Mam bottles and that was brilliant and he's been on it ever since. 
I need to sell the nuby bottles because he didn't ever get on with them. 
I think I will use Mam bottles with the next one too if we are blessed again. 
Still getting them stupid doubts tho and worrying I'll be too old and it won't happen. Really wish I didn't have them doubts. It's just my age that's getting to me. 

I did almost stop the mini pill the other day. Like I was so close but thought nope I need to hold out until May. 
Least If by some miracle it happens fast I will due next year. 
Not sure if it will happen fast tho it took ages to get pregnant with Harley but then I did have the 4 chemicals in 2020 and the First one was April and I stopped the pill in the Feb. Then fell again June' July and October. So it seemed I had no trouble falling it was staying pregnant that was the issue. And then Jan 2021 and bam I'm pregnant with Harley. 
I'm getting so excited about ttc again but nervous as well. Just hope there will be no miscarriages and it don't take really really long. Hopefully if and when I do fall it's a sticky and is healthy. 
Not even bothered about gender at all. 

@daniyaaq 
Oh hon that sounds like a lovely trip. The great barrier reef very nice.
I haven't had the vaccine but luckily when I got covid I wasn't that bad. 
Felt a bit fly like for the first 3 days then like I had a tummy bug but that was about it.
Think I had omicron.
My 9 year dd and 11 year old ds also had it and then my 18 year old dd got it too. 
Its all gone now tho. 
I still have no idea how the heck I got it because I don't go anywhere. 
I'm thinking it was maybe the school. 
Who knows. 
Congratulations on ure new job hon it all sounds very exciting. 
Ure have to keep us all posted. 

@Reiko_ctu 
Hiya hon its so good to see you back. 
Do u think u may try in the future or are you definitely done?
I was originally gonna try next year but when I had my 9 week check with a GP she told me to start sooner rather than later because I was nearly 42. 
I asked if we cud hold off until May and she said that wud be better so erm May it is. 
Can't believe how close it is but it did take ages to fall with Harley so will just have to see how it all goes. 


Some latest photos of my Tommy and Harley. 


I moved Harley into his cot for the first time last night. Tonight is his 2nd night in it. Its in My bedroom so he's in with me but he will go in with Tommy when he is older. 
My room is big so plenty of room for a crib or another cot. 

I'm thinking of not bothering with a moses basket if I do have another baba and instead getting a next to crib. Anyone used one and no what that are like?


----------



## Suggerhoney

And here is Harley in his cot. I'm sat downstairs and just watching him on the monitor. I was so worried about the transition from basket to cot but so far so good


----------



## topazicatzbet

@Reiko_ctu good to have you back and glad you are both doing well. 

Well we have a roller. Zac just managed to roll from front to back. He is so chunky he has rolls at his ankles. Lol.


----------



## sil

I miss everyone on here! I’m terrible at remembering to pop in. Does anyone have a Facebook I can add them on? 


Rosalie is 11 weeks old now. She’s very lazy and not yet rolling or grabbing or doing much but she smiles like crazy and loves to coo and chat and bat at toys with her hands on her playmat. She also just found her fist and sucks on it. 

i took a bunch of pics the other day and made a collage of her which I thought was sweet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sil said:


> I miss everyone on here! I’m terrible at remembering to pop in. Does anyone have a Facebook I can add them on?
> 
> 
> Rosalie is 11 weeks old now. She’s very lazy and not yet rolling or grabbing or doing much but she smiles like crazy and loves to coo and chat and bat at toys with her hands on her playmat. She also just found her fist and sucks on it.
> 
> i took a bunch of pics the other day and made a collage of her which I thought was sweet.
> 
> View attachment 1105923

Gorgeous. 

I'm on fb as Elizabeth prue. My profile pic is zac in his rainbow baby grow.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney we are deffo done! 100% and I don’t think I’ll get baby fever ever again… honestly 4 kids is too much for me to handle so I would be insane to go for a 5th!!


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney i can’t believe how quick time is flying and your be TTC very soon and please don’t worry about your age as I heard of loads of mums in their 40s getting pregnant and having successful pregnancy , just stay positive and fingers crossed it happen quick and be a sticky bean.
I used next to me cribs for both my kids and loved them, so easy to grab them and put them back for feeds and changing plus I get to keep a close eye on them easily
Look at the boys, so adorable 

@sil great to hear from you, bless her she is so cute 

Jax is 10 weeks this week, where is the time going. He grabbing on to my fingers and his blankets and very happy and smiley, he not liking his bed much at the moment as when his reflux was bad he was unsettled so I put him in with me and now his reflux has settled trying to get him back in is becoming a challenge.. hopefully he eventually just loves his bed again as he was fine at the beginning


----------



## Suggerhoney

sil said:


> I miss everyone on here! I’m terrible at remembering to pop in. Does anyone have a Facebook I can add them on?
> 
> 
> Rosalie is 11 weeks old now. She’s very lazy and not yet rolling or grabbing or doing much but she smiles like crazy and loves to coo and chat and bat at toys with her hands on her playmat. She also just found her fist and sucks on it.
> 
> i took a bunch of pics the other day and made a collage of her which I thought was sweet.
> 
> View attachment 1105923

What a beautiful collage hon. She is so cute. What app did u use to do that? 




Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney we are deffo done! 100% and I don’t think I’ll get baby fever ever again… honestly 4 kids is too much for me to handle so I would be insane to go for a 5th!!

I very much hope I feel like that next time. I just want that done feeling. I definitely new I wanted another when Harley was around 3 weeks I just felt sad that I will never be pregnant again and have a bump etc. 
I've been so lucky with my pregnancies in regards I don't get bad sickness. 
The only thing I do get which is horrible e is reflux. Definitely won't be looking forward to that if we do fall again. 



Penguin20 said:


> @Suggerhoney i can’t believe how quick time is flying and your be TTC very soon and please don’t worry about your age as I heard of loads of mums in their 40s getting pregnant and having successful pregnancy , just stay positive and fingers crossed it happen quick and be a sticky bean.
> I used next to me cribs for both my kids and loved them, so easy to grab them and put them back for feeds and changing plus I get to keep a close eye on them easily
> Look at the boys, so adorable
> 
> @sil great to hear from you, bless her she is so cute
> 
> Jax is 10 weeks this week, where is the time going. He grabbing on to my fingers and his blankets and very happy and smiley, he not liking his bed much at the moment as when his reflux was bad he was unsettled so I put him in with me and now his reflux has settled trying to get him back in is becoming a challenge.. hopefully he eventually just loves his bed again as he was fine at the beginning


Haha time is flying but also dragging at the same time. I think its because I'm waiting.
Dh thinks we're gonna fall very quickly. I will be very shocked if we do. 

So Harley is 22 weeks and will be 23 weeks on Sunday. 
He's still not rolling over but he can sort of hold things now. He really loves his muslin burping cloth. He's uses it for comfort. It's breathable so I'm OK with him having that. 
We had to take him to the doctors yesterday becuase he has eczema on his face and he scratches at it.
His cradle cap he was itching too but I'm getting on top of that with regular hair washes and oil treatment. Gross but also weirdly satisfying combing all the flakes out. 
I know I'm weird haha. 
The doctor weighed him and he has dropped weight. Doctor thinks it's where he isn't sleeping well because of the itching..
He is only 13lbs and at 5 months a baby boy should be 16lbs or over. He's on the 2nd centile. He's not the most hungriest baby and never has been. But I can't help but worry. 
She has given him some steroid cream which i really hope will stop him scratching and clear it all up.
He was sleeping through the night he has been waking every 20 mins the last 5 nights. Not sure if it's where he is in aa cot now or if it's the itching. He does scratch alot. I've had to put socks on his hands to stop him. 
Hopefully he will start sleeping through again soon.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just took this photo of him. I love his cheeky little smile makes me melt.


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney he is so cute, love the socks on the hands lol, really
hope the cream works so he stops itching must be horrible for him poor little thing and hopefully he starts sleeping through the night again soon.

Jax nights are still mixed some nights he sleep 6 hours straight and other nights he be up every 2-3 hours.
Still having trouble getting him to settle in his bed, sometimes he sleep fine in it and other times he just wake up soon as he put in it and cry constantly till he back with me and then he’ll pass out straight away. He laughing and smiling more and more everyday, I love his little giggle and I love that DD loves him so much.. soon as she home from school she begging for a cuddle 

Hope everyone doing ok :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> @Suggerhoney he is so cute, love the socks on the hands lol, really
> hope the cream works so he stops itching must be horrible for him poor little thing and hopefully he starts sleeping through the night again soon.
> 
> Jax nights are still mixed some nights he sleep 6 hours straight and other nights he be up every 2-3 hours.
> Still having trouble getting him to settle in his bed, sometimes he sleep fine in it and other times he just wake up soon as he put in it and cry constantly till he back with me and then he’ll pass out straight away. He laughing and smiling more and more everyday, I love his little giggle and I love that DD loves him so much.. soon as she home from school she begging for a cuddle
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok :)


Hay hon

The Dr prescribed Harley some steroid cream and within 2 days it cleared all the eczma on his face. He has a few little patches on his body but they are also getting better. 
He still has bad cradle cap tho. But I'm not so bothered about that. 

Unfortunately he is still waking all through the night. Really hoping he starts going the whole way through without waking soon. I don't have to feed him or anything I just give him his Dummy and stroke his head and he goes straight back off. 
Washed his hair today and its gone so fluffy haha. 

How are u doing hon? 

Gone quite on here. 
Hops everyone is OK.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sorry ladies! Kinda felt a bit sad that it’s been a year since we all started joining this group! I was so excited and scared to find out we were having no.6! Now this little tinker is here! Just sad Hudson is growing and changing so fast and knowing I won’t do it again makes me upset BUT so so grateful for what I have!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

This beautiful boy has been rolling over for a few weeks! He is a proper poppet! Still doesn’t really like his pushchair or car seat! Loves sleeping in my bed.

How is everyone? Babies all ok?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ah @Mummy2Corban he is such a little sweetheart.

It's so weird isn't it. I got really emotional when the new September/October 2022 due date group popped up.
I felt sad. There a lovely group of ladies in there tho and I pop in there sometimes and chat to them.
The lady that runs it was in the May/June due date group last year. I'm pretty sure she found out she was pregnant again when her youngest was 6 months old.
I know she was shocked.

Tbh I know we're trying again and yeah it is exciting. But even if we do get blessed I know I will get broody again in the future.
I don't think I'll ever be not broody. But I know it has to end at some point.
But I don't think I will ever fully have that I'm done feeling.
I am very excited about trying again but have alot of worry.


I stopped taking my mini pill. Tonight is my second night not taking it and I've already started spotting and have cramps so looks like AF is coming.
We are gonna be carful for now tho.
I did opks Today but I will stop doing them If this bleeding picks up. Then will start them up again cd 6 or 7. Kind of gonna use them as birth control from now until May. 
I did read the first bleed after stopping birth control is a withdrawal bleed and its actually the next bleed after that that's real af.
Think it this bleeding does pick up tho I will class it as cd 1 2 etc.
I decided to get off the pill to get my cycles back..
because on it im bleeding every 2 weeks and u just dont know where u are.
I actually threw my pill in the bin. But about half hour later I was back at the bin looking in it to see if I can get it back out. I wasn't sure I had done the right thing. Anyway it was no where to be seen. I moved some rubbish around and still cudnt see it. And really didn't want to go through the whole yucky bin because ain't nobody wanna do that. Yuck. 
So In the end I took it as a sign that I have done the right thing.

Just had a little oh feck moment lol.
I know God has got this.


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi guys, it is sad how the babies are growing so fast. I’m back at work and Ace just enjoying his first week at daycare he’s settled so well, he doesn’t even cry when I go in to feed and leave. 

I’m in a very weird space, I feel 100% done but also kind of sad at the end of my pregnancy and baby journey.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney thanks hun. It’s hard seeing the new group appear. I feel the same as you. I don’t think I’ll ever feel done either. As much as I hoped I would after Hudson I don’t. The excitement of testing (even though that can bring heartbreak) pregnancy, labour, having a newborn… it’s amazing. I do feel incredibly lucky and I know 6 is more than enough but I always have space for more love but it is what it is.

I am so excited for you! I would come off the pill at this point too. Have a few cycles before trying so your body can get in the swing of things. I hate the mini pill I too used to bled all the time on it. So horrible especially when your not expecting it. 

I’m sure all will work out fine. I think it’s hard not to worry when trying for a baby. 

@daniyaaq babies grow too quick! Wish the baby days would last a little bit longer. Hudson rolls over and I feel like soon he will sit, then crawl and then he will be walking! 

It’s great to here that Ace is so settled so fast. I should think it makes being at work a bit easier? How’s it been going back to work?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1106323
> 
> 
> This beautiful boy has been rolling over for a few weeks! He is a proper poppet! Still doesn’t really like his pushchair or car seat! Loves sleeping in my bed.
> 
> How is everyone? Babies all ok?

Oh my Lord he’s gorgeous


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks hun. I just want to love on him all the time x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
It is so sad how fast its gone. Glad Ace has settled into day care that's really good. How do you feel being back at work now? 
How's the covid situation over there? 
Everything has been lifted here and we've basically been told to just live with it' same as we do with the flu.
But I'm still gonna wear mask in shops and really busy public places. Even if I do look like a dick lol.
I think we still have to wear one if we have any doctors or hospital appointments too but not 100% sure on that. 

I've been having sore throat and headache the last few days and I've still been testing incase its covid again. I know we don't have too anymore but I feel like if i did have it again I wud want to know. 
I wud also still self isolate for a few days. 
I just wudnt want to go around spreading it to everyone else. 
Glad to see u back hon. 
I miss u ladies. I'm so glad some of you still pop on here and there' it's a shame we don't hear from all the other ladies tho. 
Hope there all OK. 

@Mummy2Corban 
Yeah its hard hon. I know exactly what you mean about ttc too. It is very exciting esp with the testing and looking out for symptoms. Thinking cud I be pregnant right now. 
And also when u get lines and they get darker and u get so excited.
But at the same time it can be such a emotional rollercoaster.
I remember coming off the mini pill when trying for Harley and I was so excited. 
But it was after the 3rd chemical in the July it was no longer exciting..
It was just nerve wracking. 
You know I felt so upset when I had BFNs. But getting positives that don't progress or do progress but then get lighter' that was tough. 
It got to the point where I wanted to give up. 
I just felt I was falling pregnant just fine. But it was the staying pregnant..
Thing is I was 40 then and had a 5% chance. But now I'm 42 and only have a 2% chance. The miscarriage rate is very high too. So even tho I'm excited I'm also nervous. 
I really feel like I waisted my whole pregnancy with Harley worrying.

Worrying about miscarriage' then worrying about them screening results. Then getting told I had a high risk result 
Then worrying about still birth. 
It was just worry worry worry. 
Even now I still worry.

But if I am blessed again I really really want to enjoy it. I want to cherish it and not wish it away because I know it will be my last.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney DS3 had an op on Monday and DH had to wear a mask and I had a blood test at the drs Monday and had to wear a mask. I think in the drs, hospital etc it makes total sense that you would have to continue wearing a mask. Hopefully you’ve not got covid again so soon.

yes I know what you mean! There is so much excitement and then so much worry. It’s awful when you get a BFP and then have to watch it fade away to nothing. And yes the worry of being pregnant. I do worry but I try to think that what will be will be and no amount of worry will change the outcome. I know your worried about your chances BUT if you don’t try you’ll never know. And you should enjoy it you deserve too after all the worries with Harley.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney DS3 had an op on Monday and DH had to wear a mask and I had a blood test at the drs Monday and had to wear a mask. I think in the drs, hospital etc it makes total sense that you would have to continue wearing a mask. Hopefully you’ve not got covid again so soon.
> 
> yes I know what you mean! There is so much excitement and then so much worry. It’s awful when you get a BFP and then have to watch it fade away to nothing. And yes the worry of being pregnant. I do worry but I try to think that what will be will be and no amount of worry will change the outcome. I know your worried about your chances BUT if you don’t try you’ll never know. And you should enjoy it you deserve too after all the worries with Harley.


Hops Ds3 is ok hon and recovering well. 
I've still got the stuffy nose and slight sore throat and been getting headaches. I've tested for covid a few times and it's negative so I'm thinking it's just a cold. 

That's it hon its literally out of our hands. All I can do is try and hope. 
I will definitely keep u all updated on my ttc journey. 
I'm on cd4 now and I downloaded 2 apps.
Gonna start the opks again from cd6 and just see what this cycle does. 
Expecting it mite be a bit shorter than normol with it being a withdrawal bleed.
Just need to get March and April out the way now.


----------



## daniyaaq

I love being back at work those 3 days are such a welcome break. Even the stress from work feels good . After being pregnant and sick the whole time I just feel like my old self again. 

@Suggerhoney Covid has been let loose out here but I think living under strict guidelines for 2 years we mostly live with these self-imposed so we not seeing crazy large large numbers. I still wear masks and lots of people do even though it’s not mandated anymore. Ace laughs a lot when he sees people in masks, it’s cute to watch.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think we in Vancouver are behind everyone… we still have full on mandates and vaccine passports!!

@Suggerhoney im so the opposite of you, I have zero desire to ever see another pregnancy test lol!! I’ve been having this low level nausea on and off for the past few days and if I had a test I’d take it but we use condoms and EBF so I know I’m not… but I wish you a swift BFP when you do wish for it xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> I love being back at work those 3 days are such a welcome break. Even the stress from work feels good . After being pregnant and sick the whole time I just feel like my old self again.
> 
> @Suggerhoney Covid has been let loose out here but I think living under strict guidelines for 2 years we mostly live with these self-imposed so we not seeing crazy large large numbers. I still wear masks and lots of people do even though it’s not mandated anymore. Ace laughs a lot when he sees people in masks, it’s cute to watch.


See I think I will still definitely wear masks in busy places like supermarkets hospital etc. I don't care if I look like a idiot lol. 
Awwww bless him.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> I think we in Vancouver are behind everyone… we still have full on mandates and vaccine passports!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney im so the opposite of you, I have zero desire to ever see another pregnancy test lol!! I’ve been having this low level nausea on and off for the past few days and if I had a test I’d take it but we use condoms and EBF so I know I’m not… but I wish you a swift BFP when you do wish for it xx


I really wanna feel that way if and after I have another baby. I just want that nope no more and done feeling it wud make things alot easier.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney at least you have a few months to get the pill out of your system and track a couple of cycles before TTC. I hate getting AF back I usually get it back around 10-12 months PP if I’m still feeding. I’m hoping you feel a little more done on the baby side of things if all works out for you. I think I will always have that need for more babies but we are at our maximum capacity right now and even if we move in the future the rooms need to go to our current babies. I’m coming to terms with it a little but I think once Hudson isn’t a baby I’ll have a new wave of sadness. I do slightly look forward for things becoming a little easier as having 6 under 11 is tiring!!!! Hahahaha!

@daniyaaq im so glad your enjoying work and feel like your old self is coming back. 

@Reiko_ctu sounds like it’s unlikely you’ll be preggo but I think that would make me wanna test just encase. I won’t miss morning sickness for sure! I don’t know how you ladies done it for the whole of your pregnancies! Warriors!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney at least you have a few months to get the pill out of your system and track a couple of cycles before TTC. I hate getting AF back I usually get it back around 10-12 months PP if I’m still feeding. I’m hoping you feel a little more done on the baby side of things if all works out for you. I think I will always have that need for more babies but we are at our maximum capacity right now and even if we move in the future the rooms need to go to our current babies. I’m coming to terms with it a little but I think once Hudson isn’t a baby I’ll have a new wave of sadness. I do slightly look forward for things becoming a little easier as having 6 under 11 is tiring!!!! Hahahaha!
> 
> @daniyaaq im so glad your enjoying work and feel like your old self is coming back.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu sounds like it’s unlikely you’ll be preggo but I think that would make me wanna test just encase. I won’t miss morning sickness for sure! I don’t know how you ladies done it for the whole of your pregnancies! Warriors!!!!


That's the plan hon. We're definitely gonna take it easy this cycle and probably next as well. 
Cd7 now and it just feels so nice to be able to say that. Cudnt count my cycles at all on that mini pill. 
I started my opks again yesterday and there very negative at the moment.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i hate the mini pill. The last time I took it was after I had DD2 (baby no.3) and I just bled all the time. I’d be out on the school run and start bleeding but I wouldn’t have a pad on because I wouldn’t expect it so I stopped taking it after a few months and I’ve not used anything since. I know my cycle quite well and if I think I’m gonna ovulate DH will wear a condom and once we are in the safe zone it’s business as usual. 

super excited for you! Gonna be here cheering you on x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh its just so annoying isn't it hon. I had to wear a pad all the time. U just never know when ure gonna start bleeding. So so glad to be off it. 

Thanks hon I'm so happy and grateful to have u rooting me on. 

My opks were alot darker today so I'm hoping I will ovulate in the next few days. 
I know we're not trying just yet but I really wanna see a peak opk so I know I'm still ovulating..
Don't have any ovulation signs at the moment but hopefully I will very soon..
Last time I stopped taking the mini pill I ovulated on cd13. 
I'm cd10 today. 
Part of me wud love to just start trying now but I know we have to wait just that bit longer. 
Xx

Today's opks. Getting close.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies hope ure all OK.
So dh wants to start ttc now. 
I'm a bit worried tho becuase I'm not sure if I have definitely o or not. 
The darkest my lines went was just matching. Where as when I used these in the past the test line wud go darker than control..
I woke up Saturday with alot of watery and ewcm and tested about 3pm.
I got this


Was fully expecting it to be darker than control line on Sunday. I didn't test untill 5pm and the line was fainter. 
And today even fainter.
The cm had gone dry by Sunday morning and last night I had sharp pains in my left Overy that came and went all evening. Today nothing so I'm hoping I did ovulate and that because I didn't test until 5pm yesterday I may of maybe missed the peak peak. 
I mean ovulation pain has to be a good sign right. 

We wud of missed the boat this cycle but we can start next cycle.
Hoping AF won't show up untill 21st March at the earliest and then we can start trying when I ovulate next cycle. 
But of course the negative nelly in me is saying u haven't even ovulated and ure body doesn't work anymore.
I am worried because of my age I'm no longer ovulating. 
Can u get pains and not ovulate. They were quite sharp and definitely felt like O pain because I am one of those womon that feel ovulation.
Hopefully I have and hopefully AF will hold out until the 21st or a bit later. 
I do remember when I stopped my pill last time tho I only had a 24 day cycle even tho I ovulated on cd12. 
It was back to my normal 28 to 32 days after that the. 
I guess all we can do is wait and see. 
If I do have a short cycle then we will probably hold out untill I get my period in April.

Can't believe I'm worrying so much. I said I wanted to take the more relaxed approach but I guess that's gone out the window lol. 

Anyway here is a latest pic of my Harley and Tommy poo. 
Hope ure all OK. 
I've started a ttc journal if anyone is interested. 
Its in the ttc forum under ttc journals.


----------



## Suggerhoney

And Tommy poo


----------



## Penguin20

@Suggerhoney How exciting your TTC now, fingers crossed it all goes to plan and smooth sailing, please don’t stress about your age.. so many women are having babies in their 40s and conceive easy.
Both the boys are so cute 

Jax is 4 months end of the month, where my baby gone.. he desperately trying to sit up and roll over but not quite there and think his gums playing him up as he constantly chewing his hands so think teething will be on the card sooner rather than later.
His sleeping has improved he sleeping 6 hours and sometimes he do 8 but that’s rare, he started to feel more comfortable in his bed but still sleeps majority with me. 
My birthday end of month and DH wants to take me out for the night but I don’t want to leave Jax yet overnight but DH said I deserve a night to be spoiled but we’re see, we were supposed to have a night off in January for DH birthday but we caught covid and couldn’t go out and then just never did lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> @Suggerhoney How exciting your TTC now, fingers crossed it all goes to plan and smooth sailing, please don’t stress about your age.. so many women are having babies in their 40s and conceive easy.
> Both the boys are so cute
> 
> Jax is 4 months end of the month, where my baby gone.. he desperately trying to sit up and roll over but not quite there and think his gums playing him up as he constantly chewing his hands so think teething will be on the card sooner rather than later.
> His sleeping has improved he sleeping 6 hours and sometimes he do 8 but that’s rare, he started to feel more comfortable in his bed but still sleeps majority with me.
> My birthday end of month and DH wants to take me out for the night but I don’t want to leave Jax yet overnight but DH said I deserve a night to be spoiled but we’re see, we were supposed to have a night off in January for DH birthday but we caught covid and couldn’t go out and then just never did lol


Hi hon 
Thank you so much for the encouraging words hon. I had a chat with one of the nurses at my GP surgery today. I had to have some routine bloods done and I got chatting with her.
She said it's totally possible still even at my age. She said it also helps that I had a baby last year. 
She said as long as ure having periods and ovulating that's the main thing. 

I'm 4dpo now but I'm 99% sure we missed the boat..
I was having ovulation pains on Sunday evening that went on for a few hours and we did dtd very late Monday night. 
So I guess there may be a teeny weeeny chance depending on when the egg popped out. App it can live for 12 to 24 hours. 
But tbh I think this is not my tike just yet.
And I'm OK with that. 
I'm just leaving it in God's hands and I know when it happens it will be his perfect timing. 
I am getting so excited now. 


Harley has been chewing on his hands from around 4 months old. 
He still has no teeth and he's just over 6 month old now. But he is dribbling a bit so I do think he has just started teething. 
He doesn't roll over yet. He can roll onto his side but not fully over yet. He's always hated tummy time. 
I can see him rolling over very soon. 
He is so chatty and smiley and laughs a lot. I've only got to say have you done a poo poo and he cracks up giggling.


----------



## Penguin20

Aww fingers crossed and even if it not the month, least you had fun trying lol
Im sure everything will be great and hopefully it happen when it supposed to.

Sounds like harley on his way, how can he be 6 months it’s crazy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> Aww fingers crossed and even if it not the month, least you had fun trying lol
> Im sure everything will be great and hopefully it happen when it supposed to.
> 
> Sounds like harley on his way, how can he be 6 months it’s crazy


I'm hoping it won't take as long as last time. 
7dpo today and cd19 and its really dragging. 
Gonna test in a few days but pretty sure it will be BFN. 
Then it will just be waiting for AF and then we can really start trying. 
I'm definitely getting that broody feeling again esp when I see newborns. 
Hope it happens for us. Even if it does take a while. 
As long as I do fall and baby is healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ah honey I’m sure all is going to be ok. Maybe you just missed that full surge when you tested as it’s very close. Plus things are always a bit different after a baby and coming off the pill your hormones are all over the place. If you get AF when you roughly expect it then surely you did O? I get real niggley pains when I’m ovulating so I know too. It’s hard to take a relaxed stance when ttc. 

your boys are cuties! Have you started weaning yet??

@Penguin20 amazing that jax is sleeping so well. They get really frustrated when they try and roll don’t they. How is your DD? I know what you mean about leaving the baby but when it’s your birthday it might be worth it?! If not a lovely night out will still be great. 

Hudson is starting to get into a crawling position so I think soon he will be on the move soon. In a month we will start weaning! I can’t believe we are nearly at that point. Its crazy that he is nearly 6 months old! Oh my heart! He too is chewing his hand a dribbling like a trooper. Mine have all gotten teeth around 6-7 months so again I don’t think teeth will be long either. My baby! They grow so quick!

how is everyone? I’d love to see some pictures!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney ah honey I’m sure all is going to be ok. Maybe you just missed that full surge when you tested as it’s very close. Plus things are always a bit different after a baby and coming off the pill your hormones are all over the place. If you get AF when you roughly expect it then surely you did O? I get real niggley pains when I’m ovulating so I know too. It’s hard to take a relaxed stance when ttc.
> 
> your boys are cuties! Have you started weaning yet??
> 
> @Penguin20 amazing that jax is sleeping so well. They get really frustrated when they try and roll don’t they. How is your DD? I know what you mean about leaving the baby but when it’s your birthday it might be worth it?! If not a lovely night out will still be great.
> 
> Hudson is starting to get into a crawling position so I think soon he will be on the move soon. In a month we will start weaning! I can’t believe we are nearly at that point. Its crazy that he is nearly 6 months old! Oh my heart! He too is chewing his hand a dribbling like a trooper. Mine have all gotten teeth around 6-7 months so again I don’t think teeth will be long either. My baby! They grow so quick!
> 
> how is everyone? I’d love to see some pictures!!!

Hello hon. Yeah I think I did miss the peak becuase from getting to the point where my lines were matching I went 14 hours b4 I tested again so think my peak was sometime during That 14 hours. 
I had strong ovulation pain and noticed a change to cervix position and cm so I know I did ovulate. 
I'm now 9dpo cd21 and BFN. Tbh I'm not surprised because I think we missed the boat. 
I will probably test again but not feeling it.
Kind of just waiting for AF to come. 
Hopefully I catch my peak next cycle. AF can show any day from 14 to 16dpo or maybe earlier as its my first real cycle.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh gosh! To stare at tests… how much I love and hate doing it. The excitement of seeing a line but then the heartbreak of no line. Hopefully AF won’t leave you waiting to long and is in line with your previous cycles. I really miss being pregnant and I know it’s easy to say that now when your feeling ok but I miss the excitement of meeting baby!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney oh gosh! To stare at tests… how much I love and hate doing it. The excitement of seeing a line but then the heartbreak of no line. Hopefully AF won’t leave you waiting to long and is in line with your previous cycles. I really miss being pregnant and I know it’s easy to say that now when your feeling ok but I miss the excitement of meeting baby!


I always miss it too hon. It's just so lovely having a bump and feeling baby move and all the excitement. The worry sucks esp in the early stages but its all part of it. 
So I did get a vvvvv faint line on wondfo test yesterday but started bleeding and today bleeding heavy. I think the line was a evap because it was after the time limit. I have to do these tests sneakily because I don't want the teens cracking on lol. 
So I did the test and dumped it ontop of a High unit in the bathroom. 
Totally forgot about it then remembered it nearly ah hour later. 
My silly AF came really early on what wud of been cd22 and 10dpo. 
Of course the negative Nancy in me is now worrying about it but my I expect and I'm hoping it's just because it was my very first cycle off BC. 
When I stopped it last time I started bleeding on cd23 or 24 and I was worried then as well. But the next cycle was back to my normal 28-32 days. Hopefully it will be the same this time. 
This is my 2nd bleed since stopping the pill but apparently the first bleed was just a withdrawal bleed. Makes sence because obviously I didn't ovulate b4 the first bleed because I was still on the pill. 
This bleed now is real AF and boy do I know it LOL. 


How are we all doing? 
Not started weaning properly yet but been given him bits and pieces. He likes yogurts and jelly and he loves cake icing. Just been giving him a taste of different things. 
I know b4 12 months food is for fun so just introducing him slowly. 
He's still on his anti reflux formula. 
I'm wondering when I can change back to normol formula or follow on.
I did read reflux can last upto 6 months to a year so I'm not really sure what to do at the moment. He's still happy on the reflux stuff so will probably stick to it for now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney did you look at that test a thousand times! When I’ve tested and known it would be negative I still squint for a line! I’d hate to think how much time I’ve spent squinting at tests and then not drinking and waiting a few hours to test again only to squint at it again! 

Try not stress yourself about AF to much. You’ve only just stopped and like I said it’s only been 6 months after having Harley so it might take a while to settle. My LP is 11 days usually so don’t worry to much. My cycles are on the shorter side which sucks. Do not look forward to AF returning. 

I think that I will start breakfast with Hudson in a few weeks probably start in half term so he can get used to it before the school run starts again. I do love weaning but also trying to think of suitable meals for us all drives me a little bit mad!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

No I actually did the test and dumped it ontop of my mirrored unit in the bathroom. Then I remembered it and went back about half hour later and there was a vvv faint pink line. 
I did take a photo but it was hard to capture. But it must of been a evap line because its cd3 now and woke up flooded out again. 
Here is the test. 
I dought u will be able to see it because I swear the camera bleaches them out. 
When I posted it in the tww testing group all the ladies cud see it. 
Obviously means nothing tho because I'm bleeding. 
I forgot how heavy my periods are when I'm not on birth control. 
I will start the opks again around cd6 but I ovulated on cd 12 last cycle. 


The test for you to squint at haha. 

I got to say tho I am guilty in the past of digging tests back our the bin and rushing too the window to hold them this way and that in the light haha. 
Shining a torch on them and behind them. Oh yes I'm guilty of it all and I can bet I will be doing that again very soon haha. 
If we fall this cycle (which I doubt) but saying we did. My due date going by first day of this AF' would be around the 21st December so wud have baby very late November early December. 
I'm terrible I always work out my due date b4 I'm even pregnant lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i see what your talking about on that test. Hopefully was just an evap. I’m guilty of getting tests out of the bin too and looking again. It’s hard not to! And trying not to test until later on in your cycle but testing so early you know it’s not possible for a bfp! I too work out dates too! Hahaha


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi all. How are we going. The babies are growing aren’t they. I have started with some solids, not regularly feeding but just offering different textures and taste.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@daniyaaq oh he is beautiful! Exciting that you are trying him on solids. I’ve given Hudson a little tast of things when we are eating and he seems very interested so I’ll start properly very soon! How’s things with you guys?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Haha I'm so glad I'm not the only one. And the testing ridiculously early too haha. I've tested at 6dpo b4 a few times knowing for well it will be negative but still do it haha. No way can I wait for AF to be late lol. 

I'm cd7 today so must of been a evap on that test. 
Ovulation was cd12 last cycle but I can ovulate anytime between day 12 to day 15. With Harley I randomly O on cd10. No idea why. 
So like to start the opks early. Still very negative at the moment. 


I gave Harley a fromage fray yogurt yesterday and he liked it. He had half of it. Been given him different tastes of stuff we eat as well and he's very interested. He stares at me when I'm eating now lol. 
He's nearly rolling over now at last. But I'm worried it's so delayed. Dh isn't worried at all. 
He is very chatty and smiley. 
We had some issues with constipation but he seems better now. Hope it stays that way. 
Worked out if we do fall (unlikely) this cycle. Harley will be 15 months old when the baby will be born. Am I crazy lol. 
Thing is I can't hold off any longer I'm just getting older and older. 
Definitely do want another tho so I will be really gutted if it doesn't happen. 
I feel awful saying that because I known how fortunate I am already.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@daniyaaq 
Awww he is absolutely gorgeous hon. So so cute


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies how are we? 

Cd12 and still waiting to ovulate. 
Tests still very negative. 

Harley Is sleeping way better now which is amazing. 

How is everyone doing? 
I've got another cold ](*,)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy Mother’s Day ladies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney have you started BD yet? I’m sure you’ll ovulate soon! It’s amazing how quickly your tests can change. Fingers crossed! 

Great news that your little guy is sleeping much better now. A good night sleeps is just amazing. Sorry to hear you’ve got a cold we have had a cold for the past few weeks it’s just taking it’s time getting round us all! Guess that’s the joys of having a large family hey!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
I spent mothers day in bed. I really thought I had covid again but think it's just a horrible cold. Been doing covid tests and all negative.

Hope u had a lovely mother's day :flow:


I'm feeling a bit better today cold wise..
My dh has it too but it's not effecting his sex drive lol.

I am still waiting to ovulate.
I'm cd 14 and this is late for me.
My opks have been so up and down.
They got darker earlier on in my cycle and then went faint again.
Yesterday's was darker again but haven't had ewcm untill today.
My opks today are the darkest they have been this cycle but still not positive.

I'm not gonna lie I've been worrying I'm not going to ovulate. And until I get that peak I'm still going to worry.
I just don't normally ovulate late.

The whole time we was ttc Harley my ovulation was day 12 or 13. On the month we conceived him I ovulated cd10.
We was ttc for 11 cycles and I did have one cycle where I ovulated cd15.

Here are yesterday's and today's opks.
I just hope they don't get fainter again and I get a peak later today or tomorrow.
I'm just getting worried I won't Ovulate at all. 
I know this is only our 2nd cycle ttc but I was expecting to ovulate around cd12 like last cycle.
Anyway so here is Yesterdays cd13 and todays cd14


Hope I O tomorrow or Thursday latest.
We have dtd today and yesterday and will do again on peak and Ovulation day and maybe day after.

I've just started my macca too but only 500mg.



How are all u other ladies doing?
I hope u all had a lovely mother's day:flow:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sorry to hear you have been poorly! Glad to hear your feeling a little better though.

It’s hard not to worry but give it time and I’m sure you’ll ovulate in the next few days. It sounds like you’ve got BD going on so your covering your bases! Try not to stress yourself. You fell pregnant only last year so surely things won’t change that quickly! You got this! I’m hoping you get a positive in the next few days. Keep us updated.

it was my DS no.3 birthday on Sunday so I wanted him to have a lovely birthday so I had my cards before they went to bed. He turned 5 and had a little birthday party at a laser place with a few of his friends. Was lovely!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww happy belated birthday to ure DS hon. 
So no I did not ovulate.
But I finally got my peak opk today cd18.
I started macca last Sunday and read that can delay ovulation. 
So I stopped it on cd16 after yet another negative opk. 
We haven't dtd the last few days but managed tonight. Going to do more opks in a mo too see if still peaking but ovulation will be tomorrow cd19. Very late for me but at least I know it was down to the macca and nothing more serious. 
I'm temping so hopefully get a good rise. 

How's u hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

How is everyone.

My Harley poo 7 months tomorrow. How is my teeny baba getting so big. 
He is rolling over and has really found his voice. He loves a good shout lol. 

So I did ovulate yesterday on cd19. 
4 days after stopping Maca. 
Felt pains yesterday in my left Overy. Same as last cycle.

Read apparently ovulating from the left isn't as good as ovulation from the right. 
Apparently O on the right leads to pregnancy more than the left. 
I ovulated on the left last cycle and this. 
Now feeling out all ready thanks to that article. 

Weird becuaee I ovulated from the right with Tommy and Harely.

Oh well I'm 1dpo today so only time will tell. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy 7 months little fella! I can’t believe how quickly time is going! I’m really really feeling it this time round. Hudson is nearly 6 months. How did this happen! It hurts my heart that they grow so quickly. 

I am so happy to hear that you ovulated! Yay to that! Don’t count yourself out! You never know. When are you planning on testing???

All is ok here! We are on half term so that’s lovely…. Even if the weather is totally rubbish. Hudson is rolling and army crawling everywhere. He is so close to properly crawling too. I gave him porridge on Saturday and he seems keen on it so hopefully it won’t take him long to get in the swing of it. He seems really grumpy and has a sore bum so I think he may have a little tooth on the way but who knows?! Teething sucks!


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies 

Sorry it’s been so long, times just flying :(

hope you ladies are doing ok and all going well with the little babies

Jax nearly 5 months and desperate to sit up but still too early for him, we tried porridge and little bits of foods on his tongue and he seems to be loving it.. nothing set in stone with solids or anything just random days I’ll make some baby porridge or if we’re eating something he can try I’ll give it a go.. was hoping to swap to normal formula but Jax still suffers with reflux even on the reflux milk so still going to hold off on changing and see where we are at 6 months


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney happy 7 months little fella! I can’t believe how quickly time is going! I’m really really feeling it this time round. Hudson is nearly 6 months. How did this happen! It hurts my heart that they grow so quickly.
> 
> I am so happy to hear that you ovulated! Yay to that! Don’t count yourself out! You never know. When are you planning on testing???
> 
> All is ok here! We are on half term so that’s lovely…. Even if the weather is totally rubbish. Hudson is rolling and army crawling everywhere. He is so close to properly crawling too. I gave him porridge on Saturday and he seems keen on it so hopefully it won’t take him long to get in the swing of it. He seems really grumpy and has a sore bum so I think he may have a little tooth on the way but who knows?! Teething sucks!


I know it just goes too fast. 
Harley was very restless last night and has bright red cheeks today so think he teething to. 
He is no where near crawling yet. He's only just started rolling over but he does lift his bum in the air lol. 
He's obsessed with his feet at the moment top lol. 
Funny arnt they. 

So I'm 2dpo today and planning to test at 10dpo which will be on April 13th. Not the best numbers lol.
I mite test at 8dpo. But not sure yet. When I'm pregnant 10dpo seems to be the day. 
I did test at 8dpo with H and got a BFN. 
I didn't bother testing at 9dpo and then testing at 10dpo and got my first very faint lines. 

I had cramps last night and lower backache. Not sure what that was but I'm fine now. 
Actually feeling pretty relaxed now I've finally ovulated. 

I'm temping and my temp went up yesterday and again today. So ovulation was definitely cd19 now day 21. 

So weird because with Harely I was already getting BFPs by this stage in my cycle. 
Because I ovulated on cd10. 

Can not believe I ovulated as late as day 19. Someone did say day 19 is a really good day tho. Not sure why but we shall see.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Sorry it’s been so long, times just flying :(
> 
> hope you ladies are doing ok and all going well with the little babies
> 
> Jax nearly 5 months and desperate to sit up but still too early for him, we tried porridge and little bits of foods on his tongue and he seems to be loving it.. nothing set in stone with solids or anything just random days I’ll make some baby porridge or if we’re eating something he can try I’ll give it a go.. was hoping to swap to normal formula but Jax still suffers with reflux even on the reflux milk so still going to hold off on changing and see where we are at 6 months


Hi love good to hear from you. 
Interesting. I still have H on the anti reflux stuff and Was thinking of changing him. But I don't know of he still has reflux or not so I'm not sure what to do for the best. He keeps getting constipated tho and that's what is making me want to change it. 
So hard isn't it. 
Harley loves sitting up but he throws himself backwards little monkey. 

Can't believe all our babies are getting so big :nope:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney it only takes one BD session! I’ve all crossed for you! Please update us with your tests! With Hudson I ovulated on CD11. My cycles vary but generally for me I’ve ovulated earlier and been successful. Goodluck!

@Penguin20 lovely hearing from you! I know what you mean about time flying! Sorry to hear that Jax is still suffering from reflux. I’ve started Hudson on porridge in the morning and he seems to be enjoying it. He is so interested in us eating that I couldn’t hold off any longer. How is your DD getting on?


----------



## Suggerhoney

6dpo and absolutely nothing. Not even a twinge. Felt H implant at 6dpo but nothing at all. Didn’t even get sore boobs as with Harley mine were sore from 4 to 7 dpo then stopped. But absolutely nothing this time, pretty sure I am out. But I know there is still time. Will keep u all posted but fully expecting AF to show.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney ive still got all crossed lovely! There is still time. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

So we did catch but unfortunately it’s a chemical pregnancy. Feeling sad but expected it to go that way. I new it was too good to be true after only trying 2 months. Cd29 today so just waiting for the bleeding. of coarse with this happening I fear I will go on to have more chemicals like last time. Hopefully it will just be this one and hopefully the next one sticks. 

So onto May now and cycle 3 ttc. Hope we get a sticky rainbow. :-(


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi guys how are you all?

@Suggerhoney you are trying already, how exciting!!!!

We doing alright. Ace getting more foods at daycare I will occasionally feed him at home but not yet regular. Little man approaching 6 months and still refuses to take bottle fully, so I guess breastfeeding continues.


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Hi guys how are you all?
> 
> @Suggerhoney you are trying already, how exciting!!!!
> 
> We doing alright. Ace getting more foods at daycare I will occasionally feed him at home but not yet regular. Little man approaching 6 months and still refuses to take bottle fully, so I guess breastfeeding continues.


Yes started trying. This is the 2nd cycle but I’m having a chemical so waiting to bleed now. Cd30 and temp drop and cramping a bit so should be bleeding soon. Was exciting until this happened. But hopefully we will get a sticky rainbow soon.

good to see u back love. Hopefully u will be able to stop breast feeding soon when he is having more solids. Harley is not on solids daily but has the odd thing hear and there to get used to different tastes. Food is just fun until 12 months. He loves fruit purée which is so good. I will start giving him more soon but he still loves his milk bless him. He has dropped 2 bottles now the late at night one and the 3am one.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies so I started bleeding now day 2 and it’s extremely heavy. New it would be being a chemical but my gosh. Can’t even walk normol because it’s that heavy. On to cycle 3 ttc. One of the ladies that was on here is pregnant again and another lady that was in my September group is also pregnant again. 
happy for them but hard when ure having a loss. well hopefully it will be my turn at some point and we will get a sticky beanie. Feeling pretty shit tbh, but just look at Harley and Tommy and they make me melt. 
Hope ure all ok


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im sorry lovely. Certainly doesn’t get any easier does it. Sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney im sorry lovely. Certainly doesn’t get any easier does it. Sending big hugs your way xx

thanks love. No it certainly doesn’t. Hopefully the next one will be my sticky rainbow[-o&lt;

The bleeding has been horrific and so heavy it’s actually made me unwell. It has slowed a bit now and cd4 today. But for 3 days it’s been so so bad. Was like someone turning a tap on and off and on and off. 
I’ve been going to bed wearing 3 of the night time extra heavy sanitary pads. And leaking through them. That’s how heavy it’s been. 
I’ve started takin iron tablets so will hopefully feel like me again in a few days. Even though it was a early miscarriage I’m still going to carry on trying. 
Just hope we get a healthy sticky rainbow take home baby. I’m so ready to be pregnant again now. 

Thing is now this has happened it’s completely Knocked my hope and positivity. I know keep thinking we won’t have a sticky and I will keep having losses. Was feeling so positive b4 this. :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

That poor lady that was in the September group with me is having a atopic pregnancy I feel so bad now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry this has knocked your confidence. It’s hard not to feel negative about trying when you mc. Im hoping for your sticky for keeps baby comes along real soon. Sorry that the bleeding has been tough on you too. Big hugs x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m sorry this has knocked your confidence. It’s hard not to feel negative about trying when you mc. Im hoping for your sticky for keeps baby comes along real soon. Sorry that the bleeding has been tough on you too. Big hugs x


Awww thanks love. The bleeding was horrific but it finally stopped yay. I had 3 days of very heavy bleeding then on day 4 was like normol AF. Day 5 and 6 light and slight spotting on the morning of Day 7 but stopped completely in the late afternoon. Now cd8 but it’s only 03:30am so early hours of cd8. 
I started my opks yesterday and I’m starting to get that hope back again. 

Harley has been doing great with weaning. I cooked sweet and sour chicken with rice and blended it all up. He loved it. 
He loves a rusk too mashed up with his milk. 
Only trouble is he is really constipated. 

how is everyone else getting on and how are the babies doing?
I can’t believe Harley is almost 8 months old. 8 months like WOW. 
Growing up way too fast. But I love him to bits. He is such a cheeky little monkey. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney he is just too much. What an adorable little guy. 

Meadow is just gone 6 months and smiley and happy as ever. She is super active, kicks and giggles all the time but still doesn’t roll over and hates tummy time for more than 3 minutes… so different from my other overachiever babies but hopefully we will get her rolling before 7 months as that’s the normal range. I am still co/sleeping with her and I would like to stop but don’t have the energy to put into that transition right now! She’s tried banana, orange, cucumber, and pears so far and still breastfeeding here!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney he is just too much. What an adorable little guy.
> 
> Meadow is just gone 6 months and smiley and happy as ever. She is super active, kicks and giggles all the time but still doesn’t roll over and hates tummy time for more than 3 minutes… so different from my other overachiever babies but hopefully we will get her rolling before 7 months as that’s the normal range. I am still co/sleeping with her and I would like to stop but don’t have the energy to put into that transition right now! She’s tried banana, orange, cucumber, and pears so far and still breastfeeding here!
> View attachment 1108025


Hi hon thanks he is my cheeky little Monkey. 
It’s so good to know another momma who’s baby hasn’t rolled over. Harley has only just started doing it about 2 weeks ago. I was getting so worried because other babies rolling over at like 4 months and he was 6 months and still not doing it. He absolutely hated tummy time too and wud only tolerate about 2 or 3 mins on his tummy. Even when he rolls over now, he is all proud of himself but he doesn’t like to be in his front long. He wears a sleeping bag to bed and he’s trying to roll in that now. I’ve noticed he has been sleeping more on his side where as he only ever slept on his back b4. I really can’t believe he will be 8 months old on May 5th. It don’t feel like that long ago we was all posting our BFPs on here. It’s flown.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney Harley is a cutey. No wonder why you want more!

How are things going this cycle?

@Reiko_ctu we are still breastfeeding and co sleeping. I’m also not up for the fight to get him in his bed as currently he seems to help himself to milk during the night! He does nap in his cot during the day. I’m sure she will master rolling before you know it. She is a proper sweetheart!


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies,

just popped on here to help out my friend who’s TTC. For like a second I felt jealous.

@Reiko_ctu hi 

Ace hasn’t rolled either. He’s so chill and relaxed I don’t think he’s in a rush to go anywhere. He holds himself up pretty good though when he’s sitting. 

still co-sleeping but breastfeeding ended 2 weeks ago. I’m so glad to have my self back.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban
Hi love thanks he really does melt my heart. Was looking back at photos when he was 6lb 5oz and he looks so so teeny. I definitely miss having a newborn teeny baby, Just can not believe he is 8 months old now,

Not sure where im at. I think I ovulated on cd 16 because on cd14 I had almost positive opks. But I’ve had a UTI and was at the hospital to get antibiotics so I didn’t test again for another 18 hours. This was the darkest opk I got and this was the evening of cd15. I think I must of missed my actual peak because of not testing for 18 hours.

So the top 2 we’re Saturday night cd15
And the bottom was from Sunday night. On Monday they were fainter.
I did get some very mild twinges on the right on the late evening of cd16 but nothing like I normally get.
We only managed to bd on cd12 and cd15, I cudnt do more because of the UTI. So feeling pretty out already.
should be 2dpo if ovulation was on cd16.
I am not temping this cycle I find it stressful, plus’s with the UTI I’ve had a fever.
Managed too BD on cd12 as I woke up with loads of ewcm, but my opks were so faint.
the UTI started on cd13 so we didn’t get to BD again until the evening of cd15 and that’s when I got that dark opk. Not sure if we have done enough so just need to wait.
not feeling very positive at all.

@daniyaaq
Oh gosh that’s how I was and then it got worse and I felt jealous seeing BFPs. That’s why we decided to try again . We are on cycle 3 trying now. I unfortunately had a chemical last cycle.
not sure if I will ever get pregnant with a healthy baby at my age. But I hope it does happen.
It’s so weird I was so excited when we first started to try but now I don’t feel excited.
Do you think you would ever try again love?


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> @Mummy2Corban
> Hi love thanks he really does melt my heart. Was looking back at photos when he was 6lb 5oz and he looks so so teeny. I definitely miss having a newborn teeny baby, Just can not believe he is 8 months old now,
> 
> Not sure where im at. I think I ovulated on cd 16 because on cd14 I had almost positive opks. But I’ve had a UTI and was at the hospital to get antibiotics so I didn’t test again for another 18 hours. This was the darkest opk I got and this was the evening of cd15. I think I must of missed my actual peak because of not testing for 18 hours.
> View attachment 1108288
> View attachment 1108287
> 
> So the top 2 we’re Saturday night cd15
> And the bottom was from Sunday night. On Monday they were fainter.
> I did get some very mild twinges on the right on the late evening of cd16 but nothing like I normally get.
> We only managed to bd on cd12 and cd15, I cudnt do more because of the UTI. So feeling pretty out already.
> should be 2dpo if ovulation was on cd16.
> I am not temping this cycle I find it stressful, plus’s with the UTI I’ve had a fever.
> Managed too BD on cd12 as I woke up with loads of ewcm, but my opks were so faint.
> the UTI started on cd13 so we didn’t get to BD again until the evening of cd15 and that’s when I got that dark opk. Not sure if we have done enough so just need to wait.
> not feeling very positive at all.
> 
> @daniyaaq
> Oh gosh that’s how I was and then it got worse and I felt jealous seeing BFPs. That’s why we decided to try again . We are on cycle 3 trying now. I unfortunately had a chemical last cycle.
> not sure if I will ever get pregnant with a healthy baby at my age. But I hope it does happen.
> It’s so weird I was so excited when we first started to try but now I don’t feel excited.
> Do you think you would ever try again love?

Absolutely not. My heart wants to but my experience with pregnancy just won’t make sense for me to. I would rather focus on the babies I have now. 

I’m slowly becoming ok with being done and picturing our family with just the three. Ace will just have to grow up spoilt rotten being the last born and only boy.


----------



## Penguin20

Hello ladies

@Suggerhoney Sorry that you had a chemical but fingers crossed it happens soon for you, 

Jax is 6 months in 2 weeks, I have tried him on porridge which he loves but as he has bad reflux still he sometimes throws some of it back up, also gives him the odd bits of beans and mash depends what we are having for dinner.
He rolled from his front to his back the other day but only did it the once and now won’t do it again. 
Can’t believe all our babies are growing so quick :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> Absolutely not. My heart wants to but my experience with pregnancy just won’t make sense for me to. I would rather focus on the babies I have now.
> 
> I’m slowly becoming ok with being done and picturing our family with just the three. Ace will just have to grow up spoilt rotten being the last born and only boy.


Oh yes Love I was so so sick bless you. I’m so happy u feel done and I’m sure Ace will be spoiled rotten. 




Penguin20 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> @Suggerhoney Sorry that you had a chemical but fingers crossed it happens soon for you,
> 
> Jax is 6 months in 2 weeks, I have tried him on porridge which he loves but as he has bad reflux still he sometimes throws some of it back up, also gives him the odd bits of beans and mash depends what we are having for dinner.
> He rolled from his front to his back the other day but only did it the once and now won’t do it again.
> Can’t believe all our babies are growing so quick :(


Thanks love. I’m 7dpo today so waiting to test but I’m feeling very out and not pregnant. Not one symptom apart from bloated but I suffer with IBS so it may be due to that. 

it’s so sad the babies are growing up so so quickly. 

here is a photo of Harley can’t believe he is 8 months old. 
This is his little friend my neighbours baby she’s 6 months old 24th May


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@daniyaaq i feel the same. My heart could go for another one but my body would not be safe I don’t think to have another pregnancy!! Plus I realize how expensive they are now that DD3 is old enough for an extracurricular activity!! It’ll be $350 a month just for their dance classes next year lol!

well I worked with Meadow for a few mornings on her rolling and now she does it as a pro. I just got her to practice. Now she doesn’t mind her tummy at all! And she’s ticking her legs up under her so pre-crawling stage. She’ll be 7 months in a week so I won’t be surprised if she’s proper crawling at 8 months which will be fun. I love this stage so much!!

we’re having a garage sale in a few weeks and I’ll be putting a lot of baby stuff out! Does anybody do garage sales? No idea what to price things at.


----------



## Suggerhoney

That’s so good she is rolling like a pro now hon. Harley is a pro too. Put him on his back and within seconds he is on his front. We got him a jumparoo and he loves it so much. 
He is so chatty and always laughing. Only really cries if he is hungry or tired. Or unwell. He’s had a bad cold but is loads better now. 

AFM after last months chemical I was hopeful for this month but unfortunately it’s a no again. Now on cd4 as it’s past midnight and our 4th cycle ttc. 
Not feeling all that hopeful anymore but what will be will be. will just keep trying and hope we get a sticky healthy rainbow. Still hoping I still have a few good Eggs in there yet even at 42 going on 43. 
been doing a lot of googling but it’s all pretty negative tbh so been a bit low.
but it is what it is. I think I new deep down it wasn’t gonna be easy as it was so hard with Harley. Hopefully the next one will be our sticky.
I’m trying to stay as up beat as I can but hard when all u keep reading is negativity.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im sorry your feeling a bit negative. It’s hard seeing bfn and specially when your reading lots of negative things online. It’s not impossible. It’s not that long ago you fell with Harley. 11 months and you got there so it can happen. Big hugs.

Hudson is full on crawling! He can climb the stairs which is a nightmare. He is pulling himself up too. I love watching him grow but my heart hurts that his getting big so quick! My friend just had a baby and Hudson seemed so so big compared to the baby. 

it’s crazy these babies are all getting so big. It won’t be long until they are a year old!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney im sorry your feeling a bit negative. It’s hard seeing bfn and specially when your reading lots of negative things online. It’s not impossible. It’s not that long ago you fell with Harley. 11 months and you got there so it can happen. Big hugs.
> 
> Hudson is full on crawling! He can climb the stairs which is a nightmare. He is pulling himself up too. I love watching him grow but my heart hurts that his getting big so quick! My friend just had a baby and Hudson seemed so so big compared to the baby.
> 
> it’s crazy these babies are all getting so big. It won’t be long until they are a year old!


Oh wow can’t believe he is crawling already that’s awesome. Now you have to have eyes in the Back of your head lol. I wonder when H will start crawling. He sticks his bum in the air when he is on his front. I’m thinking another few weeks and he will be off too. 

It’s crazy how they get so big so quickly. 
Thanks for your kind words love. 
I was on a right downer but I’m feeling more upbeat now. Cd6 so the wait for ovulation again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So we had DD1s 9th birthday on Wednesday and she is having a few friends for bowling and pizza today. DS3 is 3 on Thursday and hopefully the weather being good we will be going to the dinosaur park then. We have a wedding on Friday but only me, DH and Hudson are invited too. 

@Suggerhoney how you doing lovely? Have you ovulated?

how’s everyone else doing? How are all the babies? I’ll try and post some pictures of Hudson in a bit xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I think were in a rough patch over here XD

meadow is still as lovely as ever. She rolls all over the place and can move on her tummy but not purposefully so it’ll be a while before she crawls. She’s over 19 lbs and 73 cm long, she’s absolutely massive! I can’t carry her for long without a sling or carrier!

the rough part is, if she sleeps in her crib she wakes every 45 mins and can only fall asleep nursing. DH doesn’t want her in our bed anymore although he hasn’t outright said that. Just “I think I’m subconsciously aware of her in the bed so I don’t sleep well.” It’s a King bed and he’s about 2 feet away from her smh. 

I’ve also been battling nipple thrush for 5 weeks! Tried a bunch of different stuff but I’m so busy it’s hard to be consistent with a topical treatment that requires your nipple to air our every hour!?!

plus we’ve got ants in our ensuite bathroom window casing that pest control is coming to look at on Monday. I feel like we just chase these things around our house. 2 summers ago it was the kitchen, then last year the front exterior corner by the entryway now up the side of the house where our bathroom
Window is. I was beginning to think we’d stay here for 10 years but I don’t think we’ll have any house left by then, the ants will have eaten all the wood!

we were supposed to have Meadow’s church baby dedication (it’s like a baby baptism in a sense) tomorrow but we’ve all been sick today so we cancelled.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
I got my peak today love so ovulation tomorrow and will be testing around June 9th. not feeling that hopeful but we shall see. 

@Reiko_ctu 
She is so cute love but sorry your having a rough time. 
Harley weighs 16lb 4oz now and will be 9 months old on 5th June. I just can’t be how quickly it has gone. 
only June July and August to go and we will be celebrating his 1st birthdays 

have worked out if we fall this cycle Harley will be just over 17 months old when baby would be born. Nice age gap.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu Meadow is a little beauty! Sorry to hear about thrush! What a pain that your struggling to shift it. Has meadow got oral thrush? As for sleeping Hudson is the same. He sleeps in our bed but does nap in his bed during the day. I’m sometimes lucky and get an hour to 2 hours nap from him but usually he wakes after a 45 minute snooze and because I’m not there is totally angry! At night he still feeds a far but as again he likes to nurse back to sleep. I’m ok with this at the moment as I’m in no rush to get him into his bed as I want to enjoy these days of having a baby in the bed as it will be gone before I know it. It must be tricky knowing DH is liking her in the bed so much.

sorry to hear about the ants too!!! So frustrating!

i hope you all feel better soon and Meadow gets her dedication.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed for this month. Keep updating us! My girls are 18 months apart which is lovely as they are so close.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is it a year ago I done the gender reveal to the kids! Was so nice to start telling people about baby boy! Oh my! Time flys xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mummy2Corban 
Oh gosh has it real Been a year. It’s unbelievable how fast it’s all gone. I know I always say that but just wow. 
Sad it goes so fast. 

thanks love. I am 4dpo technically as it’s past midnight.
After ovulation last cycle I was so bone dry but since ovulation this cycle I have noticed I’m not dry and it’s slippery when I wipe. I had this with the chemical in April. It was one of the very first signs that we had got pregnant. 
And now the same thing. 
I do have a feeling we may have caught again but I’m so so nervous it will just end in miscarriage again. 
I really hope not. 
I’ve got the baby aspirin ready if I get any lines. 
Just praying for a healthy take home baby. I don’t even care about the gender at all. 
Everyone’s like oh wouldn’t u like a girl as you have 4 boys. And I really don’t care. I’ll be happy with either as long as he/she is healthy and will come and join our family and grow with Tommy and harely. 

I’m gonna test at 10dpo. 
I always get lines if I’m pregnant at 10dpo. 
Apart from that chemical in April. I had lines at 9dpo. 
I didn’t test at 9dpo with Harley on wonder it I would of had lines then. 
I had very faint but clear lines at 10dpo. was the same with Tommy and the other chemicals. 

I keep telling myself if I’m out again this cycle then that’s ok. But I know deep down I’ll be gutted. 
I feel the closer I’m getting to 43 I’m getting more anxious. 
All the women in testing group are so lovely and so encouraging.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney have you tested?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon yes I have tested.
I tested at 8dpo and BFN.
I don’t have any symptoms at all. Not even one.

but today is 10dpo and thought I will test.
I got this

The photo doesn’t really give it justice but definitely there irl.

now on tender hooks and so nervous about testing again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i think I can see what you mean. Big hugs honey! Keep us updated xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i think I can see what you mean. Big hugs honey! Keep us updated xx

 Just tested again and all 3 have lines.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also done these


I’m now like


I just can’t believe it. I don’t even have one symptom.
I did a free earlier and it had the most faintest line and had to hold it in the light and turn it this way and that but tonight’s frer is darker. The top one is a Answer test and there supposed to be used firm first day of missed AF so not as sensitive as Frer. But too me the lines look around the same. hopfully the next tests I do are darker. 

I am so so nervous. The lack of symptoms is making me nervous. But all tests have lines. :confused:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i can see all those lines. Got to remember that the hcg is so low that you might not be experiencing any symptoms yet. I’ve fallen pregnant 11 times and some of them I’ve had symptoms and others none. Oh hun! I’m crossing all for you right now


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i can see all those lines. Got to remember that the hcg is so low that you might not be experiencing any symptoms yet. I’ve fallen pregnant 11 times and some of them I’ve had symptoms and others none. Oh hun! I’m crossing all for you right now


Thanks love.
I’ve tested again today with FMU and then tonight as well.

And here is tonight’s.

Literally on the edge of my seat with nerves.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That looks promising! Come on! Be a sticky one x


----------



## Suggerhoney

So had a mini breakdown earlier today. Tested with FMU and lines were fainter.

Turns out my FMU is broken. Was the same with Harley and Tommy in the early stages.
Anyway tested again with 2MU and this was the results.
I’m in so much shock.
12dpo today


Still a bag of nerves but I think this may be a sticky one. [-o&lt;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney they look amazing! Looks promising like you say!!!! Look forward to your next test x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney those lines are fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies

I’m really worried now tho.
My ICs stayed about the same from 14 to 16dpo.
Frer have stayed same since 15dpo and I did a digi at 17dpo and only got a 1-2 when it should of been a 2-3 as over 4 weeks.

But my ICs at 17dpo I think looked a tad darker.

here is 16dpo

And 17dpo
The 2nd from top test did turn into a bit of a line stealer but after the time limit.
Here it is after the time limit and also I did a easy&home as forgot to do one with the first lot of tests.and I did another white handle test as I felt the dye don’t look that great with the control line


this is my Frer
no progression for a few days now.

I also did another [email protected] test with a opk as I did a opk around 14dpo and got matching lines but today it was peak


Really not sure what to think.
I was so upset the digital only said 1-2 which is 3 to 4 weeks.

I had a 2-3 with Harley at 15dpo. And I had a line stealer with Frer at 17dpo.

But I this one only a 1-2 at 16 and 17dpo and still no line stealer.
Should I be worried?

I know there is nothing I can do and if I’m going to miscarry there isn’t anything I can do about it.

I just don’t know what to think right now:
I know for now I am pregnant but For how long?

So scared.
And still zero symptoms and not even that bloated. With Harley and Tommy I was supper bloated at 4 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I’m going to miscarry.

I am so heart broken :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh honey, I’m so sorry to be reading this. Sending you so big hugs xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hows things?

How is everyone else doing? Any updates?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney hows things?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Any updates?

thanks for asking love. I started bleeding yesterday and now on day 2. Will be trying again but I’m so scared. 

hope ure ok


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im so sorry. It’s not easy to get your head round! The excitement of a bfp to be taken away really sucks. Doesn’t get any easier does it. I hope the bleeding isn’t to bad. Hugs xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m so sorry. Those lines were so good. Heartbreaking. I would give vitex a try for a month or two, I miscarried twice and then the vitex was what kept my bean sticky in my opinion.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies
I am just so sad to be back at square one again.
Can’t stop hugging Harley I’ve not been wanting to put him down.

I have started some new tablets that has a bunch of stuff in including coq10 which is supposed to good to help eggs in older women.
It has a bunch of other stuff in too.
And I’m still taking the folate and vitamin d too so I’m hoping the coq10 will help the next one to stick.
If there is a next one.
I do have maca still too but I’m not taking that at the moment because it messed with my ovulation 2 months ago.
So I’m scared to take it.

I had 4 chemicals in 2020 then after the 4th which was in October of 2020 I started maca and folate then fell with Harley in the January.
I did all the same with this one but the only thing I wasn’t taking was maca.
So now I wonder if it was the maca that helped Harley stick.
I thought it was maybe the baby aspirin or folate but I was taking folate with this one and I started baby aspirin at 10dpo when I very first got a vvv faint line.
And at first it seemed to be working but then I got to 15dpo and my tests Just stalled and wouldn’t go any darker. And no line strealer like I had with Harley.
Then 18dpo my tests were fainter and continued to get fainter.
The last time I tested was on Saturday and I was still testing positive but faint.
Looked like my 11dpo tests.
I didn’t bother testing again.
Then the bleeding started on Monday.
It really does suck.

I’m just scared that was my only chance ladies.
I’m gonna be 43 in just under 6 months and I just feel like time is running out.
I hope I get another chance and I pray it will be my take home rainbow.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i know your age is a worry but it’s not impossible that you’ll have a other. It wasn’t that long ago you fell with Harley so you know it’s totally possible. I don’t know much about stuff to take to improve your chances so I’m not very helpful on that front but it sounds as though you have that covered anyway. You know that if it’s going to happen it will happen when it’s meant to. As hard as losing a pregnancy is I’ve always tried to look at it as I wouldn’t have the babies I have now if I hadn’t have lost. So I’m eternally grateful for my babies and if those other pregnancy losses paved the way for them then so be it. You’ve got this! It’s never an easy path but I have every faith that you’ll get your take home baby. You know with Harley that it happened and as hard as that road was it was so worth it just to have him in your arms.

big loves to you x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Finally got my babe sleeping well in her own room, she wakes about 3 times a night still but that’s ok with me. 

AFM, I’ve had a very rough 2 years and now have been unofficially diagnosed with POTS (postural tachycardic syndrome) from long Covid if you can believe it. Not sure how long it will last as some people have it resolve in 12 weeks and some are still suffering from the original Covid in 2020. Basically I have a high heart rate when I stand up, I’m dizzy, and short of breath all the time. You can’t be diagnosed with pots unless it’s lasted 3 months so it’s not official but since I had Covid 1 month prior to these symptoms that’s likely what it is. I can’t believe my life!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you @Mummy2Corban. Yes that’s definitely a good way to look at it. 
It’s also nice to know I am still fertile even at 42. It’s so good I can still get pregnant. Just need one to stick now.
Will keep you all posted.
I’m cd10 now so I waiting to ovulate.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Finally got my babe sleeping well in her own room, she wakes about 3 times a night still but that’s ok with me.
> 
> AFM, I’ve had a very rough 2 years and now have been unofficially diagnosed with POTS (postural tachycardic syndrome) from long Covid if you can believe it. Not sure how long it will last as some people have it resolve in 12 weeks and some are still suffering from the original Covid in 2020. Basically I have a high heart rate when I stand up, I’m dizzy, and short of breath all the time. You can’t be diagnosed with pots unless it’s lasted 3 months so it’s not official but since I had Covid 1 month prior to these symptoms that’s likely what it is. I can’t believe my life!


Oh gosh love that does not sound good at all.
Is there anything that can help? 

Can’t believe he is nearly 10 months old now. We will be celebrating his 1st birthday before we know it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu im sorry to read this hun! I’m hoping that it does run it’s course soon. What can they do if it doesn’t? 

@Suggerhoney what a sweetheart! As if he is creeping towards his first birthday! I’m not sure I can cope with 1st birthdays on the horizon! Fingers crossed for this cycle love xx

Any bubbas have teeth yet? Hudson doesn’t! It’s all new to me as mine have all had teeth by 6-7 months! He is definitely teething and I think they are close but nothing out yet! He is getting stronger on his legs too! He has started to stand on his own and can coast the furniture confidently so I think he will be walking before he is one! Then he really won’t be a baby anymore…. Pass me the tissues!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu im sorry to read this hun! I’m hoping that it does run it’s course soon. What can they do if it doesn’t?
> 
> @Suggerhoney what a sweetheart! As if he is creeping towards his first birthday! I’m not sure I can cope with 1st birthdays on the horizon! Fingers crossed for this cycle love xx
> 
> Any bubbas have teeth yet? Hudson doesn’t! It’s all new to me as mine have all had teeth by 6-7 months! He is definitely teething and I think they are close but nothing out yet! He is getting stronger on his legs too! He has started to stand on his own and can coast the furniture confidently so I think he will be walking before he is one! Then he really won’t be a baby anymore…. Pass me the tissues!


No teeth at all yet love.
He is rolling everywhere and that’s how he gets around lol.
He just rolls to where he wants to go lol.

thanks love. I’m cd16 and still waiting for my peak opk.
Hopefully it will be soon so we can try again.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Meadow has 6 teeth! 4 in the top 2 in the bottom. They’re so cute. She didn’t make a fuss when they came through at all. My other girls didn’t get teeth till 10 months so this time has been different for me too @Mummy2Corban! Hudson sounds just so keen, love it!! Meadow is army crawling like a pro but not proper crawling yet and not pulling up or anything. She is 21lbs so massive!

my heart rate is still a bit wacky but still waiting to hear form the Drs if they want to do anything.

my one boob is so misbehaving. Thrush and a plugged ducts every week that I need to clear out. I am thinking at 12 months I may just wean the one side lol and keep her BF just on the one boob!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban




----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu as if meadow has 6 teeth!!!! And what a good girl for not making fuss. Mine have all been a mixed bag! Some have teethed really well and others not so good. Hudson gets real dribbly and grumpy and I think a tooth is coming but nope!!!! Hudson has started clapping and waving. It’s just the cutest. Meadow sounds like a proper little chubba! Love a chubby baby! 

your poor boob! It’s not very comfortable is it! Maybe if it continues then one sided feeding might be the way forward specially as they feed less. Hudson is still a boob monster.

hopefully you hear from the dr soon so you know what’s going on!


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies, haven’t been around for a while thought I’d pop in. 

those babies are getting big hey. 
@Reiko_ctu lovely to see you around. Your Bub has 6 teeth already 
Ace just cut his bottom two and his top two are slowly creeping out. The boy is just so chill and relaxed he’s not crawling or even trying to.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1109877

Oh my gosh he’s so cute. So keen.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Reiko_ctu as if meadow has 6 teeth!!!! And what a good girl for not making fuss. Mine have all been a mixed bag! Some have teethed really well and others not so good. Hudson gets real dribbly and grumpy and I think a tooth is coming but nope!!!! Hudson has started clapping and waving. It’s just the cutest. Meadow sounds like a proper little chubba! Love a chubby baby!
> 
> your poor boob! It’s not very comfortable is it! Maybe if it continues then one sided feeding might be the way forward specially as they feed less. Hudson is still a boob monster.
> 
> hopefully you hear from the dr soon so you know what’s going on!

Meadow is still a boob monster too lol. She’s actually getting better at solids (BLW) but I’m so busy most of the time it’s easier to just nurse her. Although she’s constantly getting into trouble crawling around the house now because her sisters toys and craft supplies are everywhere so putting her in her high chair is actually the only time I’m not constantly checking on her. How do you deal with that at your house? Do you have him fenced in or is your floor just super tidy XD


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu love a boobies monster! Even though while breastfeeding my babies are so keen on DH! We are BLW with Hudson too! I don’t have time to keep up with purée and he also hasn’t been so keen on anyone but himself feeding him! 

We have a playroom that Hudson can play with everything as I’ve removed all things he could sallow. They have smaller toys in the bedrooms. All the crafty stuff is in boxes above cupboards so I have to get it out for them so I know what’s being played with. I’ve gotten pretty good at it seeing as we’ve had a baby about for years now! Ha! My main problems is Hudson eating dirt from the plants or him getting up the stairs!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mischievous babies!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww so good to see some back
Wow 6 teeth and what a trooper not making much fuss.

@Mummy2Corban
He is so cute love and sounds like you have ure house very organised.

Harley is almost 11 months old now. He’s still not crawling and just rolls everywhere lol. it’s so funny. We’ve had a lot of dribbling and thinking teeth are coming since he was 5 months but still not a single tooth yet. my gummy bear lol.

im just getting over covid again. It was my 2nd time having it and I got it bad this time. Harley had it too but thankfully got better quickly.

we are still ttc and it’s month 6 now. Starting to think it’s never going to happen now.

anyway hope all u ladies are ok apart from sore boobies etc.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney Hudson has been the same! He has been dribbly, grumpy etc! All the things that make you think teeth but nothing! Haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hudson is walking! He decided on Monday that he was going to start and each day he is walking longer distances! Oh my gosh! Still no teeth though! Hehe xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hudson is walking! He decided on Monday that he was going to start and each day he is walking longer distances! Oh my gosh! Still no teeth though! Hehe xx


Awwww he must look so so cute. What a trooper. Harley has gone from rolling to now doing army man. Still no teeth either lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

He does look so cute! It’s so lovely watching him as he is as pleased as punch! But I’m a little bit like slow down!!! He is getting to big too quick!!!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> He does look so cute! It’s so lovely watching him as he is as pleased as punch! But I’m a little bit like slow down!!! He is getting to big too quick!!!! Xx


I know what u mean love. Harley will be 1 next month. How has this even happened a. Don’t you feel like it wasn’t that long agai we was all taking about finding out gender and posting bump pics. It’s literally gone in a blink of a eye.


Ladies I’m feeling really down right now.
As you know we have been ttc. It’s month 6 now trying. Anyway last month I got covid and I was in the 2ww so such a crappy time to get it. Anyway my AF showed 4 days early. I normally bleed at 15dpo and I woke full on bleeding at just 11dpo. it was heavy for about 4 days then settled. But it never stopped and I was still spotting on cd7. I normally bleed for 5 days. Sometimes 6 but is usually because of a loss.

anyway as U all know I’m a very early ovulater day 12/13. I mean day 10 with Harley poo.

im now cd19 and still no peak opks and no ovulation.
My opks would get close to peak and then go fainter and it’s been like that since I first started testing on cd8.
I’ve never ever ovulated past day 19. I did ovulate on day 19 in April but that was down to the maca. 

I’m not on any of that now so why am I not ovulating. 
It’s really worrying me ladies because I’m so so close to 43 now.

I’ve read all sorts of horror stories about covid really messing with cycles and also that it can cause infertility. So I’ve been so sad and so upset.

I just don’t know what’s going on. I’m always regular so it has to be covid that’s done this.

but now worrying what if my next cycle (if I have one) will be the same. I really feel concerned that my time is running out.
So I just want my cycle to be normal like it was. 

if it’s not covid could it be menapause? I’m just thinking all sorts right now and none of it is positive. 

my temp dropped today and I had ewcm. But it was weird as it was slightly cloudy and a tad thicker. 
Had loads of the stuff got excited did a opk and Negative.

I’ve been reading that ovulation after cd21 is not good at all and more likely to MC.
Im so worried ladies.
I’m broodier then ever too so I definitely want to have one more. Now covid could of completely messed my chances of ever getting my wee rainbow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Some latest Harley pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies how are we and the babies?

Harley has 2 toothy pegs coming up u can just see them poking through.
He hasn’t mastered crawling yet but he does a very impressive and fast Army man along the floor. He keeps getting on his knees and rocking so I think it will be soon.


As for ttc 
I’m out again and waiting for AF then onto September and 7th month ttc. 
I’m not going to lie it’s bothering me now. but it is what it is. Should of known it wasn’t going to be easy at my age.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney hey lovely! We are on our way home from the isle of white! I’m sure Harley will be off before you know it! I love it when they do that little rocking motion! Too cute. While on holiday Hudson first tooth has popped out but it’s a top one. I’ve never had a baby have a top tooth first so it’s kinda funny. He has totally mastered walking and is a pro at it! 

I’m sorry your moving onto the next month of trying. It is really hard on you. I’ve got all crossed for you my love xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney hey lovely! We are on our way home from the isle of white! I’m sure Harley will be off before you know it! I love it when they do that little rocking motion! Too cute. While on holiday Hudson first tooth has popped out but it’s a top one. I’ve never had a baby have a top tooth first so it’s kinda funny. He has totally mastered walking and is a pro at it!
> 
> I’m sorry your moving onto the next month of trying. It is really hard on you. I’ve got all crossed for you my love xx


Awww thanks love.
Harley has cut 2 bottom teeth and he’s made no fuss at all. They just came from nowhere.
He is doing the army crawl like a pro and is supper fast. Be crawling soon I think.


It was his first birthday today so he is now a toddler.
Not gonna lie I do feel sad he is a toddler now but he will always be my baby.

I also ovulated today on cd14 so happy it wasn’t late again. Now another 2ww.

here are some pics


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy birthday Harley! Has he had a lovely birthday? What a little poppet he is! Thanks for sharing pictures of him! Cannot believe he is a one year old. I was thinking that this time last year I was crazy on the nesting getting everything clean and tidy now this year I’m weeks away from my baby being one! Say what!!!!

what trooper with his teeth!!! Some of mine have been the same with teething but then with others it’s been really tough.

Im with you on the sadness! Its so beautiful watching them grow and change but definitely hurts my heart. Knowing Hudson is my last baby sucks but I know that we have no more room so we can’t sneak another in. Damn it!!!!! How’s things with you?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney happy birthday Harley! Has he had a lovely birthday? What a little poppet he is! Thanks for sharing pictures of him! Cannot believe he is a one year old. I was thinking that this time last year I was crazy on the nesting getting everything clean and tidy now this year I’m weeks away from my baby being one! Say what!!!!
> 
> what trooper with his teeth!!! Some of mine have been the same with teething but then with others it’s been really tough.
> 
> Im with you on the sadness! Its so beautiful watching them grow and change but definitely hurts my heart. Knowing Hudson is my last baby sucks but I know that we have no more room so we can’t sneak another in. Damn it!!!!! How’s things with you?


Thanks love yes he had a nice day. It was quiet we didn’t do anything big. But nice.

Tommy was so bad when he was teething and cried and stopped going through the night and stuff. So it’s nice Harley doesn’t se to be suffering. 
He’s such a happy smiley little thing. He makes my heart melt. 

Tommy is 3 on 23rd September and he is such a funny and cheeky little boy. Talking loads and just cracks us up. 
They both make me melt. 


I’m doing ok love. 1dpo today and 7 months of ttc now. 
I still keep thinking I would be 19 weeks pregnant now or there about and I still go in that due date group I was in too see how the other ladies are doing. Infact I go in nearly all the due date groups because it’s so quiet in here. I like to see how all the ladies are getting on in there pregnancy. I’m not gonna lie tho it is so hard and a tiny part of me does feel a bit envious, which makes me feel like a terrible person. esp being so blessed already. 

I pray I still get my rainbow. I’m very scared of having more miscarriages but hoping there wont be any more and the next one is my sticky rainbow. 

I was so positive when we first started trying but I’m starting to wonder if it’s ever going to happen. 
Im very worried about my age as you know I turn 43 a week before Christmas and that’s really not that far now. And I do worry I’m too old and won’t be able to have anymore. 

But it is what it is.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh you are far from a bad person! I’ve come to accept that I’m always going to be envious of a pregnant woman or someone with a baby. I know also that I’m incredibly blessed but that still doesn’t stop the ache in my heart for more. It’s ok to want another! I’m hoping that it’s just a case of time and you’ll have your rainbow! I can understand your worry but it’s not impossible!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney oh you are far from a bad person! I’ve come to accept that I’m always going to be envious of a pregnant woman or someone with a baby. I know also that I’m incredibly blessed but that still doesn’t stop the ache in my heart for more. It’s ok to want another! I’m hoping that it’s just a case of time and you’ll have your rainbow! I can understand your worry but it’s not impossible!


Thanks love.
I feel better now you have said that.
Like don’t get me wrong I’m happy when someone gets there BFP or are pregnant but just swish it was me.

hope I do get my Rainbow. Having the miscarriage has just made me want it even more.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney i think a loss just intensifies the want. I know it doesn’t feel like it know but you know it will all be worth it when your feeling your rainbow wriggling around d your tummy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney i think a loss just intensifies the want. I know it doesn’t feel like it know but you know it will all be worth it when your feeling your rainbow wriggling around d your tummy!


Oh yes definitely love. Well I’m 9dpo today and have gotten some vvv faint lines. More like shadow lines but nice and thick.
Hope when I test again it’s darker and pray so so hard if I am it is healthy and extra sticky. So scared to test again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I saw your lines on the testing thread! Oh my! I really hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> I saw your lines on the testing thread! Oh my! I really hope this is it for you!!!


Sadly I’m out love. All tests since including a Frer I just did are all BFN.
I’m absolutely gutted.
Now the wait to bleed again. 
I feel like giving up:cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney oh honey! I’m so sorry. TTC sucks and feels like a punch to the stomach when you see a BFN. Sending you big hugs and hoping on this next cycle xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney oh honey! I’m so sorry. TTC sucks and feels like a punch to the stomach when you see a BFN. Sending you big hugs and hoping on this next cycle xx


Thanks love. It definitely sucks.
I’m on cd2 now.

I said to my DH wouldn’t it be funny if I fall in January again.
I would have another September baby lol.

it’s Tommy’s birthday today he’s 3.
I can’t believe it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney happy birthday to Tommy! Has he had a lovely day? 

It’s funny though how many people have babies with birthdays so close. 2 of mine are 2 days apart and the other 2 are 8 days apart. 

Goodluck for this cycle xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney happy birthday to Tommy! Has he had a lovely day?
> 
> It’s funny though how many people have babies with birthdays so close. 2 of mine are 2 days apart and the other 2 are 8 days apart.
> 
> Goodluck for this cycle xx


Thanks love. 
Here’s some pics. And thanks im cd6 now so the boring part lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney tommy is such a cutie! Lovely pictures! 

yeah the build up is a bit boring isn’t it!! Waiting for the big O! Like I say hun I’ve got all crossed xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney tommy is such a cutie! Lovely pictures!
> 
> yeah the build up is a bit boring isn’t it!! Waiting for the big O! Like I say hun I’ve got all crossed xx[/
> 
> he is so so cheeky and funny.
> Harley had his 1 year old injections today and it was 4 needles, 2 in one leg and 2 in the other bless him. He did cry but not badly.
> My brave boy.
> 
> 
> Thanks love I’m really starting to lose hope now. I even said to dh that I don’t think we will ever get our rainbow.
> It’s so hard to stay positive.
> And I’m so so scared of falling and losing again.
> 
> dh said maybe it will fall In the same pattern as Tommy and Harley and I will fall In Jan again.
> 
> I wouldn’t mind another September or October baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies how are we all?
All our babes must of had there 1st birthdays now and hope they all have had lovely days.

Harley is 14 months old now and he is such a good little boy.
He’s so happy and always smiling and laughing,
he absolutely melts my heart so much.
He and Tommy play together with cars and stuff and I just love watching them play.
It brings me so much Joy.

I can’t believe we are now in November and Christmas is fast approaching again.
My 43rd birthday is literally a week before Christmas Eve so must be about 5ish weeks away now.
Not looking forward to that.

we unfortunately are still TTC. It’s been really tough. Next cycle will be number 10 trying and it’s been 5 months since my miscarriage.
Sadly I have not fallen pregnant at all since then which is worrying.

I was so hoping and praying we would have one more baby b4 I get too old but sadly I don’t think Im ever going to get my rainbow.
I feel really sad inside because I want my rainbow so badly and was so hopeful.
But all that hope has gone.
:cry:

I miss you ladies a lot and pray your all well and all the toddlers are doing amazing,


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey lovely, I cannot believe that these babies are 1! I miss this thread too! Was once so busy.
Hudson is a cheeky monkey! He is fully running about, nearly has 6 teeth! Is a happy little monkey.

Im so sorry your struggling lovely. I would love another so I know what that ache in your heart feels like so must be even harder trying and not being successful. I have every faith that you will get your rainbow. I can see with your birthday coming up won’t help but I’m still holding out for you lovely. Sending you big loves xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey lovely, I cannot believe that these babies are 1! I miss this thread too! Was once so busy.
> Hudson is a cheeky monkey! He is fully running about, nearly has 6 teeth! Is a happy little monkey.
> 
> Im so sorry your struggling lovely. I would love another so I know what that ache in your heart feels like so must be even harder trying and not being successful. I have every faith that you will get your rainbow. I can see with your birthday coming up won’t help but I’m still holding out for you lovely. Sending you big loves xx


Hi love
Oh bless him.
Harley has 2 teeth at the bottom and pretty sure some top ones will be here soon.
He is now finally crawling properly after doing Army man for so long.

oh love it really is so so hard.
I just feel like when we was ttc Harley I kept Getty pregnant like every 2 Months. Yes they were chemicals but the fact I kept falling told me I was super fertile.

It’s been nearly 5 months since the miscarriage now and I Haven’t fallen once.
It’s so worrying.
And this cycle I still am not 100% sure if I even ovulated. I think I have and I’m 2dpo but I can’t be sure sure until I see that temp rise and stay up.
If I ovulated when I think I did then that was cd25 which is so so late for ovulation esp for me.
Still worried my temp will not rise enough and I Haven't ovulated at all yet. But I hope I have.

I do fear that I won’t ever get my rainbow but there is nothing I can do about that.
Just have to hope and pray that I do.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney sending massive hugs! Ttc has so many worries specially when your cycles are doing things they shouldn’t. I know you’re worrying about your age but just remember it isn’t impossible to fall preggo. I’m sure your rainbow is waiting for you! Maybe December is your month.

I love an army man crawl! My first used to crawl like that!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Suggerhoney sending massive hugs! Ttc has so many worries specially when your cycles are doing things they shouldn’t. I know you’re worrying about your age but just remember it isn’t impossible to fall preggo. I’m sure your rainbow is waiting for you! Maybe December is your month.
> 
> I love an army man crawl! My first used to crawl like that!


Thanks love.
my temps never went up and today cd29 I’ve started bleeding.
So I did not ovulate at all which is so worrying.
I’m now cd1 again and cycle 10 ttc and in a way I feel relief that AF is here and I didn’t have to wait months for it like I was told can happen if you don’t ovulate.

But I’m so worried I won’t ovulate this cycle now either,
I really hope and pray I do and a December BFP would be nice.
Can’t see it happening tho.

I did joke with my dh a few weeks back saying what If I fall in January again like I did with my last 2 pregnancies. It would be another September baby. LOL.

I would really love a October or November baby so it’s not hot but if I did ovulate and fall this cycle I would be happy.

Tbh I’ll just be happy if I ovulate even if this cycle isn’t the one.
I didn’t really want a july brith because of the heat but a july baby is better than no baby. Even tho I would be due August but I have my babies around 37 weeks so if I ovulate at my norm time I think that would be a late July birth. All depends on if and when I ovulate.
If it’s a bit later than it would be early august which I don’t mind as much as that’s getting toward the end of summer.


Praying I do get my rainbow love but now I’ve had a cycle with no ovulation it’s just filled me with anxiety and I have no hope.

sorry to be so negative.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney im not surprised that you’re feeling a little negative after all the stress of not ovulating. I guess with AF arriving it’s a fresh new cycle so there is some hope! I’ve got all crossed for this cycle! Maybe your body is waiting for January!!! Mine are close birthday wise so it could be that your body likes January! Haha xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey ladies. Sorry no BFP sugger… hopefully you get your rainbow one more
Time.

meadow is almost 13 months and an absolute menace. She will not rest unless she’s making some sort of trouble. Cheeky and adorable though. She can walk for a few meters so she’ll be steady in a few weeks yet I think! She has 10 teeth now and still wakes up every 3 hrs for nursing at night :/ I am at my full capacity so I definitely do not want anymore babies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Reiko_ctu Hudson is the same! I feel like I need eyes everywhere because he is up to some kind of mischief. I am with you still on the night feeds… some of mine is pure laziness! He is in our bed and when he fusses I let him feed. I know it’s not forever so for now I don’t mind. Lovely to hear from you x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies

cd11 now but only just as it’s early hours of the morning.
The waiting for ovulation is killing me and I’ve been having struggles sleeping because of worrying if I will even ovulate again.
I guess if I don’t this cycle either then my ttc days will be over. 
I’m praying I do ovulate soon so at least I can be in with a chance.
I’ve been so upset over it all it’s been so so hard.

and seeing all the BFPs and how far some of the ladies are now in there pregnancies (that started ttc same time or a bit later than I did. A few have even given birth so yeah that’s hard.

feeling so down about it all.


On a brighter note Harley has his 2 bottom teen and he’s just cut 4 teeth at the top.
I didn’t even realise because he hasn’t been fussy.
He’s such a good little boy and he just makes my heart melt.
He’s crawling supper fast and it makes me giggle but he gets up to so much mischief lol.
He and Tommy play together which is just the cutest.
Tommy is 3 now tho and does keep taking toys away from Harley so we’re trying to handle that at the moment.
Normally tho they play nice together.

Harley is a double of my husband.
I can not believe he will be 15 months on December 5th. 
I fell with Harley when Tommy was 15 months old. 


@Mummy2Corban 

haha I would actually love it if I did fall in Jan.
Probably be more a end of September baby if I do with a October due date.
So be just over 2 years between Harley and that babe.
Oh I hope it happens. But really need to be ovulating otherwise it will never happen and that’s what is really worrying me so much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Update
I did end up ovulating on cd18. Sadly was another BFN cycle tho so that’s 7 months since I last fell pregnant now. 
I’m now on another new cycle and cycle 11 ttc. I was on cycle 11 when we fell with Harley but already have a feeling I’m going to be out again this cycle too. 
Im cd8 but only just as it’s the early hours. will start opks today sometime. 
im also now officially 43 as my birthday was yesterday Saturday 17th Dec. 
It wasn’t the best as I was so sad to be turning 43 and still be stuck ttc my rainbow, 
I feel now I’m 43 I don’t stand much chance. 


we all had a horrible stomach flu and poor Harley still has the watery diarrhoea bless him. 
I really hope it passes soon.
He has 6 teeth now and is pulling himself up and walking along holding holding on. Can’t believe how fast he is growing up. 

how are you all doing?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Suggerhoney firstly happy birthday! I know you feel sadness about turning 43 but don’t be so hard on yourself! I hope that you managed to enjoy your day with your babies and hubby. I’m sorry about moving onto the next cycle but hopefully a cycle closer to your rainbow. Maybe like we said January could be your lucky month. I think you will get your rainbow lovely you just gotta hang in there. 

Hudson still only has 6 teeth! It’s been months since the last one came through so maybe he will get another bunch of teeth in one go when the next one decides to show?! He is a little monkey! Starting to say words and understand things! Walking, running and trying to jump! He is the seeetest.

hope everyone is ok and ready for the big day!

merry Christmas ladies and babies xx


----------

